#ubuntu-motu 2005-08-29
<Nafallo> anyone alive that can confirm that timer-applet still depends on libcairo1?
<mbreit> good night everybody
<Nafallo> mbreit: gnight :-)
<tseng> Nafallo: cairo2 for me
<Nafallo> tseng: i386?
<tseng> yes
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> could it be that we have diffrent deps on diffrent architectures or something like that? :-/
<Nafallo> my amd64 says libcairo1
<slomo> can be... or different version on different archs
<tseng> if it didint build on amd64...
<Nafallo> I was more thinking about if it could have built to early on amd64 or something like that.
<tseng> i guess
<StrikeForce> ajmitch, you still on?
<Nafallo> I ask mdz about it :-)
<StrikeForce> erm can I have someone look at a package for me please
<ajmitch> StrikeForce: yes, but I'm at work
<StrikeForce> lol
<StrikeForce> I have to have a shower then head to work
<StrikeForce> same place I've separate them into folders
<StrikeForce> if you still have the link
<StrikeForce> can anyone explain what  no utmp entry available and LOGNAME not defined; using uid of process (0) means?
<ajmitch> ignore it
<StrikeForce> sweet
<StrikeForce> well its all working usuing pbuilder
<sean___> heyas, im looking at helping the MOTU team out, just wondering where i need to start
<bmonty> hi everyone
<sean___> elllo bmonty
<_derek> \sh_away: you here?
<|QuaD-> i hate xorg/gnome! it freezes right when it loads!
<phlaegel> |QuaD-: on the gnome splash screen?
<|QuaD-> yeah
<|QuaD-> when it is loading things like update-notifier
<phlaegel> is this a laptop by any chance? with an ati video chip?
<|QuaD-> nope
<|QuaD-> desktop with nvidia
<phlaegel> then I don't know what it is :-)
<jsgotangco> |QuaD-, breezy?
<|QuaD-> jsgotangco: yeah
<|QuaD-> jsgotangco: you have any suggestions?
<jsgotangco> heh i've experienced worse
<jsgotangco> |QuaD-, daily build? or Colony?
<|QuaD-> jsgotangco: daily build, i apt-get upgrade/distupgrade daily to try to fix it
<jsgotangco> daily doesn't really mean its fixed
<|QuaD-> jsgotangco: i was hoping it would get fixed, but in the 2 months it hasn't :(
<|QuaD-> i have tried fixing my config
<|QuaD-> and everything
<jsgotangco> days after colony 3, majority is borked
<jsgotangco> yesterday installer was borked
<|QuaD-> yeah
<|QuaD-> but htis has been for a while
<jsgotangco> its expected after all, this is a development snapshot
<|QuaD-> jsgotangco: yeah
<jsgotangco> its more painful in laptop testing
<jsgotangco> heh
<|QuaD-> jsgotangco: haha yeah
<|QuaD-> i am just wondering whats wrong
<jsgotangco> have you tried searching in bugzilla?
<jsgotangco> if there is none, its best you file a bug
<jsgotangco> and make sure you indicated that you're running breezy
<|QuaD-> jsgotangco: hmm alright
<jsgotangco> because its not going to be fixed if no one reports it :)
<|QuaD-> jsgotangco: yeah
<|QuaD-> how are we supposed to restart an xserver now
<jsgotangco> ctrl-alt-backspace?
<|QuaD-> jsgotangco: from terminal, xserver is frozen
<ajmitch> how evil
<|QuaD-> ajmitch: i know!
* ajmitch wishes apt-get source didn't take so long
* ajmitch can fetch from debian mirrors at >150K/sec, but ubuntu at ~20K/sec :(
<ajmitch> \sh: currently doing a trial rebuild of the cairo1->2 & slang2 lists with a new script I wrote :)
<\sh> nice :)
<\sh> and I managed to connect to talk.google.com
<ajmitch> if they build ok, then all I have to do is run debsign :)
<ajmitch> & dput, of course
<schweeb> you guys going to the next ubuntu conf?
<ajmitch> schweeb: that's a definite 'maybe'
<schweeb> I'm excited, it's on my continent this time
<ajmitch> it's a long way to swim from NZ
<schweeb> albeit ~12 hrs away on my continent
<jsgotangco> \sh, what's your google account i will add you to mine
<ajmitch> I was very lucky to have UDU so close
<jsgotangco> ajmitch, aye
<\sh> shr591
<schweeb> I would have loved to have gone... I would have showed up a week early for vacation
<jsgotangco> ajmitch, jetlag sucks
<jsgotangco> ajmitch, but then, those from europe and north america experienced that in sydney
<jsgotangco> heh
<ajmitch> I bet
<ajmitch> heh
<schweeb> I just compiled E17, and it's pretty frigging slick
<ajmitch> so where are the ubuntu packages? :)
<schweeb> workin on it
<schweeb> not that they'd be aproved by release time or anything
<ajmitch> nope
<schweeb> plus, I'd have to do upkeep on them!
<ajmitch> you'd be really pushing to get them into universe
<jsgotangco> that would be awesome
<schweeb> keeping up w/ the CVS of something like E17 would be nuts
<schweeb> but I plan on keeping up with development as best as I can
<ajmitch> schweeb: sure, I used to do daily snapshot debs of other software
<schweeb> but that other software wasn't E17, where complete code rewrites are the norm
<schweeb> :p
<ajmitch> of course not
<ajmitch> that project had an implicit policy of the tree being releasable at any time :)
<ajmitch> only 'good' code got checked in
<schweeb> I've gotta stop spending so much time at bars, and start spending time doing OSS stuff again
<schweeb> in case you guys haven't noticed, I haven't done a damned thing since I turned 21
<schweeb> :p
<ajmitch> well I don't know when you turned 21 :)
<schweeb> May
<ajmitch> legal age is 18 here..
<schweeb> yea, not that it stopped me from drinking, I just couldn't drink in most bars
<jsgotangco> hmm the windows client showed me all the emails i received today
<ajmitch> ok, this script seems to be working moderately well
<ajmitch> got a few too many FTBFS packages :)
<schweeb> build log parser?
<ajmitch> nope
<ajmitch> script to throw packages at pbuilder
<schweeb> ah
<ajmitch> and mail results to me
<ajmitch> amongst other things
* ajmitch hears the drive chugging away
<ajmitch> I might put in some post-build hooks
<ajmitch> so I can run simple tests (checking dependencies, piuparts)
<ivoks> hellou
<ogra> hey ivoks
<\sh> hellou? sounds like hellau and alaaf ,-)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> i have a problem :(
<ivoks> how to create scripts that would:
<ivoks> a) create conf file on install
<ivoks> b) not remove it on remove, but remove it on purge
<ivoks> c) not overwrite it on upgrade :)
<\sh> postinstall / postrm
<ivoks> postrm would remove it on upgrade
<\sh> no..u can ask
<ivoks> no asking :)
<\sh> use a case switch on $1 and if it's remove don't do anything
<\sh> or if it's purge remove it from hd
<ivoks> i'm talking about dpkg
<\sh> yes
<\sh> case "$1" in purge|remove|upgrade|failed-upgrade|abort-install|abort-upgrade|disappear)
<\sh> apt-get is using dpkg as backend...
<ivoks> nope...
<ivoks> argh...
<ivoks> never mind...
<jtan325> hi. a program I'm trying to build a package for  has build-deps on aclocal 1.9.4, libtool 1.5.6, autoheader 2.59, automake1.9, autoconf 2.59, xlibs-dev, and of course debhelper
<jtan325> i am trying to figure out what to put in Build-Depends for rules
<jtan325> Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 4.0.0), xlibs-dev, aclocal (>= 1.9.4), libtool (>= 1.5.6), autoheader (>= 2.59), automake1.9, autoconf (>= 2.59)
<jtan325> Build-Conflicts: autoconf (= 2.13), automake (= 1.4)
<ivoks> \sh: thanks
<ivoks> you were right
<jtan325> does that look right?
<\sh> ivoks: u r welcome :)
<jtan325> the only one i'm unsure about is aclocal
<ivoks> new wifi-radar rocks
<\sh> grmpf
<ivoks> ah, dman :(
<\sh> I don't get seahorse-agent running...debuild -S failes to use the agent
<StrikeForce> Can anyone have a look at a package for me?
<siretart> hi ivoks
<ivoks> siretart: hi :)
<ivoks> siretart: check out new wifi radar package
<siretart> ivoks: if you want to update wifi-radar, better provide debdiffs. it is already in breezy
<ivoks> ok
<siretart> ivoks: I will have a look at your latest uploads in revu
<ivoks> only last one :)
<siretart> ivoks: please do full uploads in future (use -S -sa instead of sole -S)
<\sh> trying to build a new version for seahorse
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> -S -sa :)
<ivoks> siretart: how to upload debdiff?
<siretart> ivoks: not to revu, perhaps we can do that in revu2
<ivoks> hence the question :)
<siretart> ivoks: place your .debdiff somewhere, and ping me with the url
<siretart> or mail it to me
<siretart> or whatever ;)
<StrikeForce> siretart, I've been asked by SloMo_  to talk to you about uploading a package for breezy
<ivoks> www.grad.hr/~ivoks/ubuntu/wifi-ubuntu4-ubuntu5.diff
<StrikeForce> for breezy that is
<siretart> ivoks: this afternoon, I'm at work atm
<ivoks> siretart: np
<ivoks> siretart: no big changes... just added wifi-radar daemon :)
<siretart> ivoks: wifi-radar has a daemon now? why that?
<ivoks> allways had
<ivoks> cause nm-applet sucks big time
<siretart> hm. is there any possibility to not start that daemon on bootup?
<ivoks> and i don't want to run wifi-radar every time... so...
<ivoks> siretart: update-rc.d
<siretart> see, my pcmcia wifi card does not support scanning, so wifi-radar is not usable at all on that laptop :/
<ivoks> eh...
<siretart> ivoks: hm. thats not that friendly. and is likley to break across upgrades
<siretart> will think about an improvment..
<ivoks> why would it break?
<ivoks> you can still run wifi-radar normally
<ivoks> nothing changed...
<ivoks> now it just, if your card can scan, scans for known networks and conects to them
<siretart> I'll have to take a closer look, was just my first glance..
<ivoks> it will not connect to unknown network neither it will freeze boot or something if it can't find anything
<ivoks> it will do whan nm-applet does, but without bind, and additional 10 seconds lag to booting :)
<ivoks> siretart: np, when you have time, check it out... i have to go now...
<ivoks> bye
<pef> hello
<StrikeForce> hi
<ivoks> gajim is nice :)
<JanC> yes  :)
<ivoks> i guess, there isn't windows version :)
<JanC> there is
<ivoks> wow! great
<JanC> now if Google would put the correct SRV records for google talk in their DNS...
<Treenaks> JanC: then?
<JanC> Treenaks, without those records other servers don't know where to send messages for google's jabber users...
<ivoks> there are google jabber users? :)
<JanC> and gajim would be able to find google's jabber server without user help
<JanC> http://www.google.com/talk/otherclients.html
<JanC> we need to get gajim in that list too  ;)
<jtan325> hi. i am follow the new main. guide, and am on the building part. i run into the following error after "debuild -us -uc":
<ivoks> JanC: what's your JID?
<jtan325> Format: debiandoc-sgml
<jtan325> Files: /usr/share/doc/conky/conky.sgml.gz
<jtan325> Format: postscript
<jtan325> Files: /usr/share/doc/conky/conky.ps.gz
<jtan325> whoops
<jtan325> cp -f /usr/share/misc/config.sub config.sub
<jtan325> cp: `/usr/share/misc/config.sub' and `config.sub' are the same file
<jtan325> make: *** [clean]  Error 1
<jtan325> debuild: fatal error at line 764:
<jtan325> has anyone run into this before?
<jtan325> the program i'm trying to package relies on aclocal, libtoolize, autoheader, automake, and finally, autoconf before "./configure"
<jtan325> so i added program calls (to the correct version too) in the configure rule in debian/control, before the "./configure" already there
<jtan325> program calls = those things mentioned above that it relies on
<jtan325> am i in the right direction?
<jtan325> is this even the place to ask for help on packaging stuff?
<jtan325> any reponse would be appreciated :-)
<jtan325> cp -f /usr/share/misc/config.sub config.sub
<jtan325> cp: `/usr/share/misc/config.sub' and `config.sub' are the same file
<jtan325> make: *** [clean]  Error 1
<jtan325> i cannot figure out what i am doing wrong
<jtan325> now
<jtan325> the program i am trying to package
<Mithrandir> jtan325: config.sub is a symlink?
<jtan325> why, it appears so
<jtan325> oh crap
<jtan325> i meant to ask this question in #ubuntu
<jtan325> got lost in the cutting and pasting :-)
<jtan325> but any ideas, Mithrandir
<jtan325> i apologize for posting the same thing twice
<Mithrandir> just get rid of the config.{sub,auto} update
<jtan325> that was unintentional, it meant to go to #ubuntu
<jtan325> Mithrandir, i can't find it in debian/rules. is that where it should be?
<jtan325> well thanks for your help any Mithrandir
<jtan325> i removed the symlinks, now it complains about other stuff
<jtan325> but that's for me to battle
<StrikeForce> Can I get someone to look at  a package for me please
<StrikeForce> Can someone have a look at my rebuild of the debian gajim
<StrikeForce> ajmitch, you on?
<ajmitch> StrikeForce: yes?
<StrikeForce> sweet
<StrikeForce> can you have a look at 2 packages for me please
<ajmitch> maybe
<StrikeForce> http://www.smlintl.com.au/packages
<StrikeForce> slomo asked me to upload them to REVU however I don't have an account
<ajmitch> why gajim?
<StrikeForce> someone asked for it
<lathiat> gajim is love
<StrikeForce> I feel like a whore though :) cause I basically copied the debian one
<lathiat> StrikeForce: heh nah thats good
<StrikeForce> and obviously I gave him credit
<ajmitch> and \sh has made a couple of uploads of gajim today
<StrikeForce> I just changed one thing
<siretart> StrikeForce: you want to upload to revu?
<StrikeForce> yeah please
<StrikeForce> siretart, yeah please
<StrikeForce> if someone else has done gajim its fine
<siretart> StrikeForce: your gnupg id please?
<StrikeForce> I just thought I would give it a go
<ajmitch> yes, \sh has done (via revu)
<siretart> StrikeForce: http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/details.py?upid=453
<StrikeForce> siretart, 6512C8D8
<ajmitch> more rufus?
<StrikeForce> thats what you want right?
<StrikeForce> yeah rufus is there
<StrikeForce> I've finished the editing for breezy this morning
<StrikeForce> so I'm hoping you can pick the 'shit' out of it and tell me improvements
<siretart> StrikeForce: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/breezy-changes/2005-August/009987.html
<StrikeForce> I'm learning as I go
<StrikeForce> hopefully I can be more constructive
<siretart> StrikeForce: we already have gajim in the archive.
<ajmitch> you still haven't put python in Build-Depends
<StrikeForce> thats fine siretart I won't upload it
<ajmitch> and you still have to strip the unneeded dh_* out of debian/rules
<StrikeForce> your right
<StrikeForce> I did I thought?
<siretart> StrikeForce: key added
<StrikeForce> thanks siretart
<ajmitch> I'm looking at http://www.smlintl.com.au/packages/rufus/breezy/rufus-0.5.6/debian/
<StrikeForce> yeah
<ajmitch> and do you need things like dh_strip, when there's no binaries to strip?
<StrikeForce> doh your right
<ajmitch> dh_installpam, etc...
<StrikeForce> I thought I cleaned them out
<StrikeForce> soz
<ajmitch> (not just commented ones)
<ajmitch> and you have dh_python commented out
<ajmitch> when you could be using that & ${python:Depends}
<StrikeForce> hmmm
<ajmitch> dh_install * -Xdebian $(DESTDIR)/usr/share/rufus
<ajmitch> would put the rufus 'binary' in there as well?
<ajmitch> yes, it puts everything in there..
<StrikeForce> well the rufus itself is a shells cript
<StrikeForce> script
<StrikeForce> and it runs rufus.py
<ajmitch> so is there a need for all the *.TXT, *.bat, etc files in /usr/share/rufus?
<StrikeForce> do I have to put -X and all the docs?
<StrikeForce> nope thats why I'm asking
<ajmitch> and the build dir as well?
<StrikeForce> so when I transfer it I should just remove those?
<ajmitch> if they're not needed
<StrikeForce> as in dh_install * -Xdebian -X *.TXT blah blah?
<ajmitch> you should perhaps use an install file
<ajmitch> eg rufus.install
<ajmitch> which lists patterns to install, instead of things to exclude
* ajmitch really needs to get to bed soon in order to get up for MOTU meeting
<StrikeForce> so should I put stuff in /usr/lib?
<ajmitch> no
<ajmitch> why do you think that?
<StrikeForce> nm I thought it had it in there
<StrikeForce> it was a sub-directory of /usr/share nm mis-read
<StrikeForce> I'm not understanding the install
<ajmitch> oh _finally_ I have these build logs mailed to me
* ajmitch mutters about broken mail systems
<dredg> oh, btw.. gajim++
<dredg> yum
<StrikeForce> wouldn't the rufus shell script be sufficient to point to /usr/share/rufus.py?
<StrikeForce> or should I be looking at it another way?
<ajmitch> possibly
<StrikeForce> I've added Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 4.0.0), ${python:Depends}
<ajmitch> I haven't used it as you do
<ajmitch> StrikeForce: no, don't do that
<ajmitch> ${python:Depends} goes in Depends
<ajmitch> man dh_python for the details
<StrikeForce> just add to the depends section?
<ajmitch> and you have to at least depend on python-minimal
<StrikeForce> kk
<StrikeForce> yeah I"ve done that
<ajmitch> sorry, build-depend
<StrikeForce> yeah under build-depend
<StrikeForce> the problem is though is that rufus.py doesn't create a home directory but the shell script rufus does
<StrikeForce> so the shell script rufus which creates all the stuff then -> rufus.py under /usr/share/rufus
<ajmitch> ok..
<StrikeForce> thats the only reason I did it that way
<StrikeForce> I tried without it but it needs it built
<StrikeForce> as in the directories
<StrikeForce> should I withdraw that shell script from when its transferred?
<StrikeForce> it would be cleaner wouldn't it?
<ajmitch> possibly
<StrikeForce> since its not needed in the /usr/share/rufus directory
<ajmitch> sorry, but I've got to go..
<StrikeForce> kk take care get some sleep :)
<ajmitch> bye
<StrikeForce> one last question once the changes are in place shoudl I upload it or get someone to appraise it first then upload it?
<StrikeForce> e.g. bother you again :)
<siretart> can please anyone with breezy try to open a png file with the gimp? - this fails for me because of some missing input filter
<siretart> I cannot image which package I would miss. can someone confirm this before I make a bugreport?
<\sh> i can't even get the open file dialog
<\sh> cashing
<\sh> crashing even
<siretart> oh
<\sh> it freezing and then comes the "window gimp is not responding"
<SloMo_> good morning
<siretart> hi slomo
<JanC> siretart, I can open png files with the gimp in breezy ?
<siretart> JanC: ok. then there is something wrong on my side. thank you
<JanC> or something with the png file...
<siretart> possibly
<siretart> JanC: the png was corrupt
<mdke> hello!
<mdke> is there any chance of getting a newer version of ddclient in breezy?
<mdke> current one doesn't support dnspark
<mdke> (3.6.2)
<Yagisan> G'day All
<siretart> mdke: hm. it's a leaf package, no packages depending on it.
<mdke> siretart, is that good for my request?
<mdke> something that is bad is that I notice that debian stable, testing and unstable all have the same version as Breezy
<siretart> mdke: it's a bit dangerous then. I'd rather see a package, preferably in debian which I can consider..
<mdke> siretart, i/we could stress the debian maintainer about it?
<mdke> how much time is there available?
<siretart> mdke: we are already in feature freeze ;)
<mdke> ah i thought that didn't apply to universe
<siretart> mdke: you could file a wishlist bug against the debian package
<mdke> ddclient is vital for me because otherwise I can't update my dynamic ip information with dnspark
<mdke> i will file the bug and email the DD
<mdke> :)
<mdke> gosh debian has a weird way of filing bugs
<siretart> mdke: why weird? they have a nice mail interface. in addition to that, there is 'reportbug'
<Yagisan> mdke: actually I like debians way better, you don't need to register
<Yagisan> I wish ubuntu would use it
<siretart> Yagisan: i also love the debian bts. but I don't think it would make sense for ubuntu
<Yagisan> siretart: I really miss the mailing interface
<mdke> i'm just not used to it
<mdke> i'm used to using bugzilla
<Yagisan> I had to register to report a bug
<siretart> Yagisan: /me too
<jtan325> can someone tell me if this is the place to ask questions about packaging and get help on it?
<mdke> siretart, anyway the bug is already open, since november :(
<jtan325> or should i ask somewhere else
<mdke> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=279542
<siretart> jtan325: sure, just ask :)
<jtan325> ok
<jtan325> sweet
<Yagisan> and reportbug helps me get all the dependencys needed for a good report
<jtan325> well siretart you recommended that DeveloperResources wiki page yesterday
<jtan325> i have been following the new main. guide step by step
<jtan325> and it's going quite well
<jtan325> my adventure into build a package for a small program
<jtan325> anyway
<mdke> siretart, what do you think? that bug has been open for many months...
<jtan325> i am up to the point where i check my successfully-built package (using debuild) with lintian
<jtan325> lintian is complaining, E: conky: manpage-in-wrong-directory usr/share/man/mang/conky.1.gz, E: conky: manpage-in-wrong-directory usr/share/man/manh/docs.html.gz
<jtan325> (conky is the name of the package)
<jtan325> now
<jtan325> at first i thought my man page was messed up
<jtan325> in its .TH line
<jtan325> here is the .TH line for conky.1, which is located in the doc/ subdir from top-level
<jtan325> and the rule i used was "dh_installman doc/conky.1"
<siretart> uuh, /me is no expert in man pages at all..
<siretart> sorry
<jtan325> .TH conky 1 2005\-08\-18
<siretart> mdke: that's sad. you can only try to help the maintainer in providing a patch, which upgrades to the newest version.
<jtan325> and i am pretty sure that's right
<jtan325> so this puzzled me
<jtan325> so my next move to to just take out the dh_installman rule entirely
<mdke> siretart, i don't know packaging... I will email the maintainer to see if he can do it, otherwise is there no possibility of getting an update in Ubuntu?
<jtan325> from debian/rules
<jtan325> and theoretically, this seems like it shouldn't try to install a manpage at all?
<jtan325> and so
<jtan325> i go ahead and do debuild from scratch again
<jtan325> but i get the same error
<jtan325> (lintian error, that is)
<siretart> mdke: if you find someone packaging it for you, that would great. The thing is that our top priority is not getting NEW packages in or updating to newest version. thats too late for breezy
<siretart> mdke: we are rather trying to stabilize universe atm, and really should concentrate on that
<mdke> yeah i understand
<mdke> it is a shame though
<mdke> gtg
<Yagisan> jtan325: are you trying to install html documentation as a manpage ?
<jtan325> Yagisan, I don't think so, and I hope not
<jtan325> i mean
<jtan325> the only place i can think of where i do any actual installation of man-pages
<jtan325> is "dh_installman"
<jtan325> what i don't understand, is when i take that line out from debian/rules
<jtan325> it still comes up with the same error in lintian
<jtan325> and i don't have any .ex files in debian/
<Yagisan> This shows that somewhere something is installing a html file as a manpage -> E: conky: manpage-in-wrong-directory usr/share/man/manh/docs.html.gz
<Yagisan> Is your package on revu ?
<jtan325> i wish
<jtan325> this is a program that i eventually want to submit to breezy, but i only started reading and learning how to package stuff yesterday
<Yagisan> I see
<Yagisan> I can give it a look over if you like, but I'm somewhat busy the next few days
<Yagisan> If you want you can email it to me
<jtan325> that would be awesome. i am going to try a few more things first. how do you want it emailed? and your email is...?
<Yagisan> jtan325: email is jamie_jones_au@yahoo.com.au and just send the .orig.tar.gz, the .dsc and the .diff.gz
<jtan325> ok. thanks a bunch. i really appreciate it.
<Yagisan> no problems
<sistpoty> hi folks
<jtan325> Yagisan, could you possibly answer this one quick question
<jtan325> assuming a non-complex program, and someone like me and the little that i am capable of with packagin
<jtan325> theoretically, the only place where any man-page installation stuff occurs is in debian/rules, by "dh_installman", yes?
<jtan325> under the binary-arch rule
<Yagisan> should be
<Yagisan> how did you make your man file ?
<jtan325> using docbook2x-man
<jtan325> it's basically one giant <refentry>
<Yagisan> by the way, I'm no packaging guru
<Yagisan> but I can help find problems :)
<jtan325> haha but i am sure you have more than 2 days' experience, like myself
<jtan325> that is great
<jamessan|work> personally, I'd suggest learning how to make man pages by hand.  I don't think the *2man programs do a very good job
<Yagisan> yeah, but you should have seen me when I submitted my packages here what 1 week ago
<jtan325> jamessan, we would, but maintaining  a troff file and updating it by hand....
<Yagisan> I had my smug look wiped off my face
<jtan325> we wanted a simple format that could be easily converted to html and manpage, yet easy to read and maintain
<jamessan|work> jtan325: I do that for a number of man files.  Once you get it written, maintaining it isn't that hard
<jamessan|work> ah
<jtan325> our dev team is very small
<jtan325> we'd love to "do things right" per se
<Yagisan> itI use xml too, because I had to rewrite upstreams outdated documentation
<jamessan|work> well, I used docbook2man for a little while, but then I had jbailey start sponsoring my packages for Debian and he told me that there were problems with the man pages.
<Yagisan> then a bug should be filed
<Yagisan> :)
<jtan325> i see
<jtan325> yes, that's what i thought too that might be causing these lintian errors
<jtan325> and so, to test that
<jtan325> i commented out the "dh_installman" line in debian/rules
<Yagisan> jtan325: if you want to check another package, mine is called deng, you can see it at revu
<jtan325> but the errors are still there, which is puzzling because that's the only place i thought manpages would be isntalled (at least without explicitly changing stuff)
<jtan325> ok
<jtan325> i am writing this long email first
<jtan325> :-)
<_derek> \sh: so after all this work i  did setting up a jabber server, google beat me to it :)
<\sh> _derek: hehe...I told you use mine ,-)
<_derek> \sh: haha, no one i know use jabber, so i am hoping google's services gets people on their
<_derek> \sh: i can't have myfirstname@mylastname.com as my jabber id then!
<_derek> and i am power hungry, i like to admin my own servers
<\sh> _derek: of course...set up svr dns records towards my server :)
<\sh> i set up a new virtual host ...thats it
<_derek> \sh: haha, maybe once google opens up their svr dns record
<_derek> s
<_derek> now its kind of pointless
<_derek> cuz everyone i know uses aim
<_derek> i got my roommate to start using gTalk last night
<_derek> thats my first convert
<slomo> _derek: but as long as gtalk doesn't allow connections to other servers it's pretty useless imho...
<_derek> slomo: right, but i think they will soon, and my friends all use aim, which makes jabber pointless in my opinion. I can easily convert my friends to gTalk. I plain jabber server is more difficult
<slomo> _derek: i'm a bit sceptical... but let's wait a few weeks and look what has changed ;)
<_derek> slomo: i bet they will open up
<_derek> \sh: do you use vds's for your jabber servers?
<\sh> vds?
<_derek> virtual dedicated server
<_derek> or do you run your own servers?
<sistpoty> does anyone have a clue about python-wxwindows (2.4 vs. 2.6)?
<sistpoty> i have a package (cycle) which needs python-wxgtk2.4 (wxgtk2.6 won't work)... if i install python-wxgtk2.4 and then python-wxgtk2.6 side by side, it seems as if python-wxgtk2.4 is take by default. however if i install python-wxgtk2.6 first, this seems the default
<sistpoty> so should this package conflict to python-wxgtk2.6?
<slomo> hmm... when i fix a package... and the fixes i need are only in a pre version... shall i create a diff against the pre version and apply it with dpatch or create a new tarball and package version?
<\sh> sistpoty: u have to use wxversion
<\sh> less /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/wxversion.py
<\sh> there is a description of how to select wxPython version
<sistpoty> sh: thanks, i will do that ;)
<Yagisan> slomo: any reason you can't package the non -pre version ?
<slomo> Yagisan: it doesn't compile with slang2 and slang1 is deprecated ;) and what's the pre version has _working_ utf8 support
<\sh> sistpoty: it is something like this:
<\sh> import wxversion
<\sh> wxversion.select('2.4')
<\sh> import wxPython
<\sh> something like this
<slomo> Yagisan: the diff between the 2 versions is 1,2 mb uncompressed...
<sistpoty> sh: thanks, it already is in the package, but the dd commented it out *g*
<_derek> \sh: do you run a virtual dedicate server, or do you have an actual server?
<\sh> _derek: amd athlon 2200 1gb ram 120gb hd as pizzabox in a real rack :)
<_derek> oh wow, thats a nice system
<_derek> i need a cheap server!
<slomo> i want one too :P
<_derek> any suggestions?
<Yagisan> pfff, my desktop has more grunt then that :-P
<_derek> Yagisan: yeah, so does mine, but its not in a nice datacenter with an awesome connection
<Yagisan> I know, but I couldn't resist
<Yagisan> I wish I had a decent connection :(
<\sh> Yagisan: servers do not need to be fast as hell, but realiable
<\sh> and my 100MBit/s Connection is fast enough...4TB of freetraffic for the whole rack
<Yagisan> \sh, your speaking to someone who's desktop has redundant powersupplys, and runs RAID 5
<_derek> 100MBit/s... the things i would do with that...
<Yagisan> and used to sell "real" servers
<Yagisan> I just couldn't resist the urge, because servers cost more, and perform less
<Yagisan> but they are nice and reliable
<Yagisan> slomo, anyway to get utf8 working in that new package
<\sh> siretart: ping
<sistpoty> CPU0 (coffee producing unit): out of coffee error.
<sistpoty> ^^ need to fix this... cya later
<bddebian> Hello
<ogra_> bddebian, hey
<ogra_> we missed you yesterday
<slomo> hi bddebian :)
<bddebian> Hello ogra_
<bddebian> Heya slomo
<bddebian> ogra_: Aye, sorry, I was out of town
<ogra_> yup, i saw the mail
<janimo> libcairo transition question:
<janimo> if the deps are in the form of ${shlib-deps} so no cairo and pixman
<janimo> is explicitely mentioned a rebuild should be enough right?
<slomo> janimo: most probably... just try a rebuild and look at the deps of the resulting binary packages
<janimo> slomo, yet but I mean should I just request a bulk rebuild from lamont since there are many packages
<janimo> aren't the packages which suddenly have their deps removed form the archive get rebuilt automatically?
<janimo> just an idea I don't know about such thing
<slomo> janimo: automatically... no... but afaik seb128 has started a rebuild for every package depending on libcairo1... so probably your package FTBFS or something
<slomo> janimo: what package are you looking at currently?
<janimo> the xfce packages
<janimo> I saw seb128 going thought them
<janimo> but I dunno if they FTBFS who has to kick them again
<slomo> janimo: look at this for example: http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/x/xfce4-panel/4.2.2-1ubuntu2/
<janimo> slomo, I have just looked 10 minutes ago
<janimo> powerpc built the rest didn;t
<slomo> janimo: does it build now in pbuilder?
<janimo> slomo, didn't try
<janimo> I don't know why it doesn't show up on the web
<janimo> I thought all archs are built around the same time...
<slomo> janimo: try it... maybe that were just temporary problems which are fixed now
<janimo> or what was that triggered the ppc build today?
<janimo> total mistery
<janimo> to me at least
<janimo> I want to wait to see if the build system works on it's own
<janimo> I don;t want to do uploads if seb128 or lamont or whoever is alreday on the problem
<janimo> it's pretty frustrating that the build thing is not as transparent as it might be
<janimo> I'll see if lamont is in devel and ask him
<jtan325> Yagisan, you there
<Yagisan> jtan325: yes
<jtan325> finally fixed it
<jtan325> and you know what the problem was
<jtan325> we tried to be smart and generate our man pages in our make file
<jtan325> (source make file)
<jtan325> when i took that automated stuff out
<jtan325> it built and passed lintian
<Yagisan> good to hear
<jtan325> anyway, thanks for you offer to help. i am sure i will have more questions later
<Yagisan> so, what is your app ?
<jtan325> conky.sf.net
<jtan325> the website sucks
<jtan325> but yeah, it's gaining momentum
<jtan325> so Yagisan, i am going to refine and triple-check i've gotten everything right with this package
<jtan325> and then, to submit it to breezy for review
<jtan325> i put it on revu?
<taku> Hi people
<Yagisan> jtan325: no problems, to put it on revu you'll need to get siretart add you to the uploaders keyring
<taku> Is there someone here ? just want to propose some stuff to the MOTU team
<jtan325> ok. and that means i'll have to learn how to use GPG haha
<jtan325> Yagisan, and then after that...?
<jtan325> i wait for a "sponsor" or something?
<janimo> taku, what stuff?
<jtan325> i keep hearing different things in this channel, that there is a "feature freeze" and no new packages will be added to the repos
<taku> janimo: a simple stuff : a gaim-guifications theme which fits very well with the curren human ubuntu theme
<janimo> taku, is it a new package made by you
<janimo> ?
<taku> erf janimo not at all
<janimo> a change to an existiong one?
<ogra_> jtan325, yes, universe is hilariously broken... and we are supposed to respect the freezes of the release schedule
<Yagisan> jtan325: well, some motus will check your package out, and if it is well packaged, you will need 3 advocates to get it into the repo
<janimo> or a proposal for someone to package it?
<taku> the third one =)
<janimo> well then file a bugreport in malone
<ogra_> jtan325, we shouldnt accept new packages anymore since some weeks... only with exceptions after discussion
<taku> malone ?
<janimo> or on the wiki Proposed packages for universe
<janimo> taku, never mind malone
<jtan325> oh man, if it's hilariously broken, just let my package in and we'll all laugh a little more :-)
<taku> okey excuse
<janimo> that;s the bugtracker
<taku> Ok, I'll do all of this
<Yagisan> jtan325: It may or may not end up in breezy, it should at least end up in breezy +1
<taku> I'll propose in the wiki
<jtan325> what's the +1?
<jtan325> two weeks after release?
<janimo> there's a wiki page which has a list of proposed packages
<ogra_> jtan325, we wont have a working universe for release and wont be able to fix it after release date
<janimo> append that list
<taku> thanks a lot for your help janimo
<Yagisan> whatever they call the release after breezy
<janimo> I don;t know the exact url
<taku> I'll do that
<janimo> taku, np :)
<jtan325> but i respect your guys' schedule, and QA of breezy is much more important to me than this little package making it in
<taku> don't mind, i'll find by myself =)
<janimo> taku, that's the way
<Yagisan> jtan325: put it up for review anyway
<ogra_> jtan325, as long as not everybody who wants to help really helps with the existing stuff
<taku> thanks a lot, and good luck for breezy
<taku> and overall, thanks for all you make for the community =) it's very VERY appreciated
<taku> see you soon guys
<jtan325> Yagisan, I will when our team does a release, sometime in the next two weeks.
<Yagisan> jtan325: just don't expect that it is definitely going it to breezy
<jtan325> of course
<jtan325> of course
<jtan325> i pulled an all-nighter tonight :-) so i'm gonna give it my best shot hehe
<jtan325> ogra_, did you mean "as long as everybody who wants to help..."?
<Yagisan> jtan325: I seem to have a red bull iv myself :)
<jtan325> oh man it's kinda gross
<jtan325> ask siretart
<jtan325> like the night before last
<ogra_> jtan325, i think my grammar was right to express what i meant... but i'm not natively english, i may be wrong
<jtan325> i was asking "where can i find resources on packaging"
<jtan325> and like 25 hours later
<jtan325> finally got lintian to pass
<\sh> wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources
<jtan325> lol
<jtan325> \sh yeah
<jtan325> thanks, definitely got that bookmarked :-)
<\sh> jtan325: beleave me or not, I just learned from this page and debian maintainer guide...and after this...i just did some work...ask ogra or dholbach...
<jtan325> same here
<Yagisan> jtan325: have you got the debian new maintianers guide bookmarked ?
<jtan325> sam here
<jtan325> "new"?
<jtan325> http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/ch-build.en.html
<\sh> jtan325: /me ? new ? not anymore ;)
<jtan325> that's the one i've been using
<Yagisan> jtan325: btw what's gross ?
<jtan325> what's gross is how much time i spent getting this packaging to work
<jtan325> but the feeling of accomplishment
<jtan325> ok time for me to fall back to earth, i better get to work soon.
<jtan325> i thank you all for your help and advice
<Yagisan> no problems
<jtan325> and i promise conky will be a great addition to breezy, if it passes the reviews
<siretart> re
<Arianna> Hi
<siretart> hi Arianna
<siretart> who wanted a key in the revu keyring?
<ogra_> siretart, may i introduce Arianna ...
<Arianna> siretart, I got a tip from ogra to come here and exposed my project. I did an open source MORPG with educational goals.
<Arianna> Oh, thanks ogra :-)
<ogra_> :)
<Arianna> maybe it can be interesting considering the educational intentions behind edubuntu?
<siretart> Arianna: woah. sounds great!
<siretart> Arianna: what is it called? is there a website?
<ogra_> siretart, there are some sweet screenshots
<ogra_> www.reflex.lth.se/culture/annelov
<Arianna> The project is called Virtual Annelv
<Arianna> I did it as thesis for my degree
<siretart> based on planeshift?
<jtan325> siretart, that was me
<Arianna> Yes.
<jtan325> wanting a key
<siretart> cool
<Arianna> The code is Planeshift code, with some modifications.
<siretart> jtan325: I need your keyid for that ;)
<Arianna> The setting is Bronze Age.
<jtan325> finally got a package to build, so now i'm gonna do this "pbuilder" thing and test the package installation
<siretart> Arianna: sounds awesome. let me browse your website
<jtan325> siretart, actually, i'll need a key once i figure out this gpg stuff haha
<Arianna> The graphics are not great, because I am not a modeller. As I was saying to ogra, I have learnt to model and texturized while doing the project
<jtan325> i've used rsa/dsa, but not gpg
<jtan325> so maybe later today or tomorrow
<Arianna> siretart, sure. The code is rather stable, of course there are bugs, because I had deadlines to respect for graduating and because of the engine itself.
<jtan325> Arianna, how do you do that as a thesis for your degree???
<Arianna> siretart, I haven't tried to compile it under Linux, but since PS compiles fine, fix the things I have added for making it work under another OS shouldn't be a problem.
<jtan325> that's a freakin awesome school
<Arianna> jtan325, well, if you want to hurt yourself really badly you do ;D I went to some teacher and I exposed the ideas of trying to use VR for realized a game with specific ideas behind it.
<Arianna> and they like it, since I was the one doing it not them :D
<siretart> Arianna: I did take a look into planeshift I think 2 years ago for debian
<siretart> Arianna: that time, it was quite a mess, because debian had a too old snapshot of crystalspace to compile planeshift
<jtan325> cool stuff
<Arianna> siretart, there is another thing that needs to be fixed probably for working not under windows. I can view interviews/video files (wmv at the moment) and the code I wrote was for handling the process in windows. I guess with some help and knowledge it is possible to be done also in linux.
<siretart> Arianna: since planeshift wasn't that playable/usable that time, I lost interest
<Arianna> siretart, right now Planeshift is really platform independent. Even if the release for Linux or Mac take more time than the one for windows. There is a girl, Platyna, that works on the Linux installer.
<siretart> Arianna: and do I understand you correctly, you need a packager who brings that into ubuntu, right? ;)
<Arianna> siretart, but taking it from CVS it is usually rather compatible or at least compilable. if the word compilable exists.
<Arianna> siretart, well, if you think that might be a good idea :-D  It is a client server application, though.
<siretart> Arianna: I am interested in it, and will definitly look into it.
<jsgotangco> it looks great really
<Arianna> siretart, you find my email there, but I spend a lot of time online on freenode, so for anything, you know where to contact me. I ll stay here longer if oyou have questions of course.
<siretart> Arianna: just tell me, what dependencies does re-flex have? crystalspace and planeshift? or is it a planeshift fork?
<Arianna> jsgotangco, thanks :-) I just wished to have more graphical skills
<Arianna> siretart, re-flex? re-flex is the VR center of the university where I worked. if you mean VA (Virtual Annelv) you need Crystalspace (and Crystal Entity Layer) libs, Mysql and Cal3D. In the client these things can be integrated really easily (obviously there is no interest with MySQL on the client side).
<siretart> ah
<siretart> did you check if crystalspace and cal3d are in suitable versions in ubuntu?
<Arianna> you just add in the installer the plugins file.
<Arianna> I can ask
<siretart> or do we need to update them?
<siretart> ubuntu has crystalspace_0.98-20040623-2.1
<Arianna> mmmmm
<Arianna> ah
<Arianna> wait
<Arianna> well, the version I use for VA is a CVS version of the 22nd of April, and I really think it is 0.99 already
<siretart> hm. so we probably need to update crystalspace too.. hmmmm
<rtcm> hello, folks. I need to build a debug enabled package (no other modifications) is there a standard debian flag to do it?
<Arianna> yes, I am sure the version on CVS right now is already 0.99
<siretart> Arianna: do you have somewhere a developer channel for VA? I don't want to flood this channel with stuff ;)
<Arianna> siretart, well, considering that I am sort of the only developer you can PM me ;D
<siretart> Arianna: excellent :)
<sistpoty> hiho
<siretart> Arianna: and you said before that you already got it compiled an run under linux?
<siretart> huhu sistpoty
<sistpoty> hi siretart
<Arianna> siretart, no. I have never tried that. But I don't think it is impossible to do that considering that PS runs under Linux. I haven't done hundred of modifications, so it shouldn't be harder to fix it.
<siretart> Arianna: ok. I don't know if I find time to try it today, but will definitly try to compile it in ubuntu breezy
<Arianna> siretart, you can take your time :-) I am not in hurry at all. The only thing that - I am sure - will NOT work is the "watching" of the video files, since the code is specifically written just for windows.
<Arianna> the rest should work, hopefully
<siretart> Arianna: I assume the code using wmv is C++, right?
<Arianna> yes. I can show you the piece of code if you want.
<siretart> Arianna: perhaps we find a solution to use the gstreamer framework to play videos.. but first lets try to get it compile at all ;)
<Arianna> siretart, right ;)
<Arianna> siretart, here it is the code, anyway http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/Hn1NFb38.html
<Arianna> anyway, siretart and ogra, thanks a lot for the interest. That is - for me - a great reward already.
<\sh> laters guys
<\sh> going home
<sistpoty> cya \sh_away
<siretart> janimo: lets discuss the wmaker issue rather here
<janimo> siretart, not much to discuss :)
<xhaker> any gnomepanel applet developers here?
<siretart> janimo: I know that wmaker build dependencies are quite tricky, and I fear that the sync could destabilize depending packages
<janimo> siretart, I know nothing about wmaker dependencies I thought it should be starightforward
<janimo> anyway, I'll see if I can get my friend file a bug
<janimo> thanks
<siretart> janimo: yes. I would want to be convinced that it does not harm other packages
<janimo> any way to ask for rdepends which are _strict_ depends not BD, or recommends, suggests etc?
<siretart> apt-cache rdepends <package>
<StrikeForce> gnight all
<StrikeForce> what time is the MOTU meeting?
<StrikeForce> like compared to now
<StrikeForce> I know the time but I'm thinking my time thats all
<ogra_> 20:00 utc
<ogra_> use date -u
<StrikeForce> ahh k cool
<ogra_> that tells you the current time
<StrikeForce> thanks
<janimo> siretart, that lists all the ones I don't need see question ;)
<janimo> I only need strict depends
<siretart> err
<janimo> if a recommends b then apt-cache rdepends b shows a
<janimo> I would want that only if a depends on b
<janimo> i.e a subset of current output
<siretart> hm
<siretart> then use grep-available or grep-dctrl
<siretart> package grep-dctrl
* xhaker is away (Away, bnc logging)
<_derek> \sh_away: question for when you are back
<ivoks> gajim uber ales :)
<siretart> :)
<rtcm> I already asked but got no answer: I need to build a debug symbols enabled package (no other modifications) is there a standard debian flag to do it? namely I need to do it to gaim as it is segfaulting and I'd like to help with this
<pef> hello
<bddebian> Hello pef
<bddebian> rtcm: I think it's nostrip or something to that affect
<rtcm> bddebian: you mean I just add nostrip in the rules file?
<rtcm> bddebian: what section?
<bddebian> rtcm: Depends on the package but you can usually just set DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=nostrip
<JanC> slomo, https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1865  :)
<rtcm> bddebian: as an env var to dpkg-buildpackage?
<bddebian> rtcm: Yes
<slomo> JanC: i'll have a look... but that seems really weird ;)
<slomo> JanC: x86?
<JanC> yes
<slomo> JanC: hm... same here... thanks for reporting this :)
<JanC> no problem  :)
<sean_> theres an motu meeting here tonight? can anyone come?
<slomo> sean_: sure
<sean_> cool thx :)
<dredg> looks like i'll be able to actually spend time as motu again real soon
* dredg yays
<sean_> so just ive got it right, thats in 2 1/2 hours right?
<dredg> date --utc
<bddebian> I hope to be there even if only for a little bit
<herve> hello
<herve> I found a package to transition to libcairo1 in multiverse
<herve> should I handle it right now or there is a procedure?
<dredg> i think it's freeforall
<dredg> icbw mind
<dredg> i've not been keeping up with stuff due to work and other garbage
<dredg> which should all change over the next month :)
<ogra> herve, anything that fixes b0rkage is good ;)
<herve> ok, my hands are free then :-)
<dredg> i have a feeling that my new job will allow me to spend time working on ubuntu
<herve> ho no, it was done
<herve> probably a build failure then
<herve> ++
<herve> slomo, ping
<slomo> herve: pong
<herve> gst-plugins-multiverse really is interesting but the Depends is empty :-)
<slomo> herve: i know... i'm currently looking why that is... that's really weird ;) the metapackage has hardcoded Depends in the control file... but the resulting package has none
<slomo> herve: but the actual plugins are working for you?
<herve> didn't check, I just saw it in the New category of synaptic
<herve> later
<slomo> hmm... when i put in Suggests they're in the binary package...
<\sh> argl
<\sh> why do i have to do redhat support?
<\sh> and when I say: use ubuntu .. they say: no I want enterprise server with X
<sistpoty> poor \sh
<\sh> argl
<\sh> anyways...let me fill out my new testreport for the breezy daily iso
<\sh> and btw...if a popup in gnome appears...is your desktop jumping as well from let say desktop 1 to 2
<\sh> ?
* sistpoty uses kde
<sean_> i think it jumps... but i use XFCE :(
<pef> \sh, doesn't jump for me
<\sh> pef: hmmm
<slomo> \sh: for me it doesn't too
<\sh> hmm
<\sh> when I have a popup appearing in rhythmbox, gajim, or someother and I'm on desktop 2, the popup appears on this desktop...jumps to another desktop, comes back, and all my windows are moved some pixels down
<ryanthiessen> \sh: I get similar behaviour to that
<pete> \sh: me to
<siretart> sistpoty: would you like to have a look at http://siretart.tauware.de/revu2-trac/ please?
<_derek> \sh: for windows what do you reccomend ofr a jabber client? for gtk you reccomend gajim? for qt you reccomend psi?
<siretart> \sh: trac seems to rock, hard
<\sh> _derek: exodus or also psi
<sistpoty> siretart: just looking :-)
<\sh> exodus follows more the xmpp standard
<siretart> sistpoty: which components does revu2 have?
<_derek> \sh: ok.... hula is going to support directory access for a jabber server.... that is exciting
<sistpoty> siretart: what do you mean by components?
<siretart> sistpoty: we can associate tickets with 'components'
<siretart> sistpoty: I'm not sure either ;)
<sistpoty> hm... give me a moment ;)
<sistpoty> siretart: i'd say upload-processing (the upload-queues), web-interface, elma?, mini-dinstall-thingy, installer (I've just started with it :) and Documentation?
<siretart> sistpoty: ok
<sistpoty> siretart: but that was just a quick thought
<sistpoty> maybe you have some better ideas ;)
<\sh> siretart: good idea with trac?
<sistpoty> sh: you rock!
<\sh> I just saw this thing..and was fascinated about the easyness :)
<\sh> and the gajim devs are quite rocking :)
<\sh> the debian package maintainer is also one of the devs...will be fun to work with them :)
<siretart> \sh: I think we will test it for revu2
<\sh> siretart: wooohooo :)
<siretart> if anyone also wants to join revu2 development, just pass me your password ;)
<janimo> siretart what is it written in?
<siretart> janimo: python
* Yagisan thinks sharing passwords is a bad idea
<siretart> janimo: but in the beginning, we will need rather html templates and shell scripting work
<siretart> Yagisan: it is
<dredg> /msg siretart omfg_leet_password
<ogra> siretart, set up a bazaar archive ;) that works with simple gpg keys
<siretart> ogra: as soon as I understand baz
<sistpoty> hehe
<siretart> ogra: I tried using it, but I did not get quite many things and got frustrated :(
<ogra> siretart, after the meeting today ;) (see the agenda)
<siretart> ogra: Oh yes, I will prepare a huge pile of questions! :)
<ogra> we have the author of bazaar there
<ogra> great !!
<siretart> woooh :)
<sistpoty> omg ;)
<janimo> ogra, not quite the author ;)
<ogra> janimo, jblack is one of the upstream authors of bazaar... thats what he gets payed for
<janimo> yes but not _the_ author :)
<janimo> developer, substantial contributor etc.. :)
<janimo> bazaar still has I think fair chunks of tla code
<janimo> just nitpicking :)
<siretart> ogra: will he also be involved in hct development?
<ogra> siretart, i think so... ask him yourself ;)
<siretart> ok :)
<sistpoty> hey cool, the trac-site is being filled with life :) good work, siretart!
<siretart> sistpoty: I'm working on it :)
<sistpoty> i c :)
<\sh> siretart: url ,-)
<siretart> \sh: http://siretart.tauware.de/revu2-trac/
<siretart> \sh: tell me if you want an account
<\sh> yeah..
<\sh> siretart: u rock :)
<slomo> siretart: looks nice :)
<siretart> :)
<herve> hello
<slomo> hi herve
<\sh> damn...
<\sh> even seahorse-agent 0.7.9 doesn't work for me
<pef> \sh, what's the problem ?
<pef> siretart, new ticket ;)
<\sh> pef: i have seahorse-agent started...and it adjusted my gpg.conf and debuild -S is not working :)
<pef> \sh, have you killed gpg-agent ?
<\sh> there is no gpg-agent running
<pef> \sh, have you gpg-agent-info directive created by seahorse on ~/.gnupg/gpg.conf
<siretart> pef: thanks :)
* siretart likes trac
<\sh> pef: yes
<pef> \sh, what's the error debuild gives ?
<sistpoty> siretart: i just tried the sandbox, and for some strange reasons python code is not highlighted, any clues?
<siretart> sistpoty: no clue
<sistpoty> damn :/
<\sh> gpg: problem with the agent - disabling agent use
<\sh> pef: but only debuild so debsign :)
<pef> \sh, calling debsign after that works for me
<\sh> yes
<\sh> and i found the proble,
<\sh> m
<\sh> debuild -S --preserve-env
<\sh> and it's working :)
<lamont> ./configure --prefix=/usr --enable-dynamic
<lamont> checking build system type... Invalid configuration `parisc64-unknown-linux-gnu': machine `parisc64-unknown' not recognized
<lamont> configure: error: /bin/sh ./config.sub parisc64-unknown-linux-gnu failed
* lamont larts calife
<\sh> what is it?
<lamont> it needs a new config.guess & config.sub from any autotools-dev not more than 3 years old.
<pef> \sh, same solution with dpkg-buildpackage ? I have switched to seahorse because of this problem
<\sh> pef_aw: dunno I'm using dpkg-buildpackage only in dchroot
<lamont> debuild just invokes dpkg-buildpackage, so it should work the same
<\sh> lamont: well...together with seahorse only debuild -S --preserve-env is working together with the agent
<\sh> guys...I think I'm hyping the ubuntu jabber nation
<dredg> http://dredg.lessthanthree.be/gajim
<dredg> that is all.
<slomo> \sh: good idea ;) maybe we'll get a ubuntu jabber server at the end :P
<ogra> \sh, you *are* the ubuntu jabber nation
<lamont> jabber is much worse for community development
<lamont> unless you just set up a group-chat, in which case you've reinvented irc
<bddebian> MOTU meeting in 30 or so minutes?
<sistpoty> yep
<bddebian> Thx
<slomo> lamont: sure... but when you need to reach only one person jabber is more comfortable than a query
* ogra wonders if dholbach will come...
<\sh> lamont: jabber is more then chatting :)
<ogra> he has a lot of topics
<crimsun_> guys, I hate to do this, but I have a class to teach in 30 mins, so I'm going to have to miss the meeting. I'll read the logs.
<\sh> lamont: u read about google talk service? the developer pages what they wanna do?
<\sh> ogra: I need dholbachs cell number ...
<lamont> \sh: nope
<\sh> lamont: http://www.google.com/talk/developer.html#protocols
<\sh> they're working on a new xmpp addon for signalling SIP calls
<\sh> via jabber...
<siretart> hi AcidPils :)
<\sh> and they want to invent some xmpp only protocol for voice calls over xmpp protocol...and this should be an open protocol...if this is true, this would be fun
<AcidPils> hi
<janimo> guys how are you coping with evince being dog slow?
<siretart> janimo: that seems to depend on the pdf
<siretart> janimo: I already had a pdf which worked fine
<janimo> almost all of them render slowly for me
<siretart> :(
<janimo> siretart that's a success (already have 1 pdf which is fine) :)
<dredg> janimo: are they image heavy?
<janimo> not at all, no image
<janimo> unless I am missing something subtle
<siretart> sistpoty: the timeline rocks :)
<\sh> ok..now for libdv
<siretart> \sh: libdv is 'interesting'
<siretart> \sh: source is in main, and binaries in universe
<\sh> what?
<siretart> \sh: I uploaded it before, but slomo got a REJECTED message. perhaps you have more luck as uploader for main
<\sh> i just checked the source...strange
<\sh> mpeg2dec is uploaded already now
<\sh> u read on devel
<lathiat> wp0p0009-89098098098
<\sh> your wep key?
<mbreit> hi all
<siretart> hi mbreit
<bddebian> Heya mbreit
<sistpoty> hi mbreit
<siretart> mbreit: http://siretart.tauware.de/revu2-trac/ :)
<mbreit> siretart: yay.... i just wanted to popose a trac installation for revu2 today ;))
<siretart> lol
<siretart> :
<siretart> :)
<siretart> mbreit: you knew trac? why you didn't recommend it earlier!? *g*
<\sh> mbreit: damn...then I was faster again *grin*
<mbreit> siretart: i _love_ trac... i am using it for all my project!
<mbreit> +s
<siretart> cool :)
<sistpoty> mbreit++
<siretart> mbreit: if you are used to it, I'm happy about all tweaking/config tipps and tricks ;)
<mbreit> siretart: if you have any problems, just ask...
<sistpoty> mbreit: python files have no colors (syntax highlighting), any clues?
<mbreit> sistpoty: trac uses external syntax highlightning engines...
<\sh> lamont: r u attending motumeeting? :)
<mbreit> sistpoty: is clearsilver >= 0.9.3 installed?
<sistpoty> hm... you better ask siretart for this ;)
<mbreit> if you use the trac debian packages, it should depend on that..
<siretart> aah
<siretart> enscript is missing
<mbreit> siretart: well, that could be the reason ;)
<siretart> just installing
<lamont> \sh: hadn't planned to really attend... just pretty much always in that channel too
<mbreit> but clearsilver is iirc the standard highlight engine
<siretart> ok installed
<mbreit> works now
<\sh> lamont: because of a complete universe rebuild
<sistpoty> great :)
<sistpoty> thanks mbreit
<mbreit> ;)
<sistpoty> oh meeting in t-5, got to refresh my nicotine-cache ;) (brb)
<siretart> jupp. highlighting working now
<mbreit> i would also start hacking on revu2, but i don't know where to start...
<siretart> mbreit: I added some hints on the main page
<lamont> \sh: I imagine I'll actually read the channel when my nick gets mentioned
<\sh> lamont: ok :) thx anyways :)
<mbreit> hehe... i would love to add a jabber notification, but it's way too early for that *g*
<siretart> mbreit: It would be best/great, if you could have a look at http://siretart.tauware.de/cgi-bin/trac.cgi/file/trunk/TODO first
<siretart> mbreit: and ask about the parts you did not understand
<siretart> mbreit: then we should clarify most parts/states/foo in wiki pages
<mbreit> okay
<siretart> mbreit: that TODO was just a scratchpad for sistpoty and me. I don't think that anyone can understand what we discussed about that file. but you could help us in saying which parts we need to clarify ;)
<siretart> MEETING TIME! -> /join #ubuntu-meeting now!
<_derek> \sh: so you reccomend exodus as being #1 for windwos?
<\sh> _derek: yes...but meeting now
<_derek> \sh: does exodus support c2c encryption?
<Yagisan> _derek: Important meeting
<_derek> :)
<herve> night all
#ubuntu-motu 2005-08-30
<tseng> so gtk 2.8 does some really funky stuff on our windows X clients
<tseng> the text is all yellow and stuff
<ajmitch> sounds weird
<tseng> yeah the x server blows
<tseng> i installed xming and it works great over ssh
<tseng> but it doesnt allow direct connections
<tseng> need to fish xhost exe out of a full cygwin install
<tseng> and run that
<tseng> will test it tommorow.
<sistpoty> hm... i had a strange color problem with xosview... and solved that by installing xrgb
<tseng> just installing it?
<sistpoty> yep
<tseng> um
<tseng> ok..
<sistpoty> the x color definitions are in there... but i dunno if gtk2.8 uses these
<tseng> ill mail myself about that
<sistpoty> hehe
<ajmitch> last colour issues I had was with NX on OSX
<ajmitch> everything was tinted off-colour, like it was an endian issue
<tseng> oh man
<tseng> there used to be an endian issue in openbox
<tseng> the screenshots were horrific
<ajmitch> it was like looking at your desktop through yellow cellophane
<tseng> the background was ok
<tseng> but there was yellow ghosting around the text
<tseng> turning off AA made the text blue
<ajmitch> yeah, that sounds about right
<tseng> hm
<tseng> well i am throwing out "X Manager"
<tseng> its crap on many levels
<tseng> xming is a real xorg on win32
<tseng> and it has a "just works" install
* tseng gives metacity the boot
<ajmitch> is mono in backports at the moment?
<tseng> maybe pieces
<tseng> i stopped hearing about it
<ajmitch> someone asking about installing f-spot on ubuntu in #f-spot, gimpnet
<tseng> not like i have time now anyway
<ajmitch> welcome, jblack
<tseng> the joke at work is they have to cancel my contract and extend me a real job so i can work more than 40 hours
<tseng> jblack: hi!
<tseng> jblack: i had a question for you.
<lathiat> hiiii jblack :)
<jblack> The capital of australia is sydney?
<jtan325> canberra
<tseng> its Canberra
<jblack> Then I hope you were about to ask a different question. :)
<tseng> yes
<tseng> are you mirroring all of gnome cvs?
<tseng> i could use a specific module
<jblack> All is a big word.
<jblack> Which project are you looking for? I can look it up for you
<tseng> muine
* ajmitch sighs & gets back to svn for pkg-mono
<ajmitch> jblack: you should convert meebey to the way of bazaar
<tseng> ajmitch: jose is going to do his stuff in baz
<tseng> beagle n' pals
<ajmitch> he doesn't see the advantage of bazaar over svn-buildpackage
<ajmitch> yep, that's good
<tseng> well, he doesnt care about ubuntu
<tseng> eh
<jblack> ajmitch: Sure, I'd be happy to try. Would you be willing to introduce me to him?
<tseng> he doesnt go out of his way for ubuntu
<tseng> he likes us and all that
<tseng> i cant blame him
<ajmitch> tseng: no surprise there, but he's not hostile to us
<ajmitch> like some DDs
<\sh> ok...
<tseng> he and I get along pretty well
<ajmitch> jblack: I can try, when I see him around
<jblack> Ok. sounds like a plan, ajmitch. :)
<ajmitch> tseng: does he have arch repos for his stuff yet?
<ajmitch> s/arch/baz/
<tseng> jose?
<ajmitch> yeah
<tseng> ive not heard from him in a bit
<ajmitch> no baz stuff in http://people.debian.org/~jsogo/ yet
<ajmitch> I might put my stuff on p.d.o as well
<tseng> jblack: is it much trouble to add muine if you dont have it?
<jtan325> siretart, what keyring server do we use?
<siretart> jtan325: they are all syncing, so it should not matter
<ajmitch> subkeys.pgp.net works, I think
<jblack> Sure, I can try. If you like, I can walk you through making an importable product?
<ajmitch> not all keyservers are equal
<jtan325> ok
<jblack> (if not, then tell me where I can get information about it)
<jtan325> well, just the one for uploaders keyring is fine for me
<ajmitch> jblack: please do the walk through :)
<ajmitch> as I'd like a couple of projects using cvs & svn imported
<ajmitch> jblack: btw, is there a newer cscvs available?
<jblack> Ok. Can we do it in about... 80 minutes give or take?
<jblack> ajmitch: With imports, you don't need to scrwe with cscvs at all.
<ajmitch> jblack: how about local conversions?
<jblack> With the appropriate information in launchpad, you just branch from the archive when its ready.
<jblack> ajmitch: That's a point.
<ajmitch> ok..
<\sh> g'night guys :)
* ajmitch will be awol in 80 minutes
<ajmitch> night \sh
<jblack> As far as I know, nobody is currently working on the released version of cscvs
<slomo> gn8 \sh :)
<jblack> Sleep well \sh.
<ajmitch> I heard that there was a canonical branch of it floating around
<jblack> Yeah, there's an internal one.
<jtan325> siretart, i uploaded to keyserver subkeys.pgp.net
<jtan325> my pub ID is 7CEE8CEF
<jtan325> is that all?
<siretart> jtan325: ok, I added you
<jtan325> thanks
<jtan325> so now i can upload to revu, right?
<siretart> jtan325: jupp
<siretart> (sorry, /me very tired right now)
<tseng> wth is that new evolution icon
<ajmitch> ugh, bad 80s music on the radio
<tseng> haha
<tseng> you guys get the USA worst of
<tseng> its funny.
<jtan325> siretart, /me pulled an all-nighter getting this packaging to work :-)
<jtan325> so don't worry about being tired, i won't notice
<sistpoty> gn8 everybody
<ajmitch> night sistpoty
<slomo> good night everybody
<siretart> gn8
<jtan325> night siretart
<Nafallo> new kismet on the way. I'll take the debian one and add our changes again. fixes two CANS ;-)
<tseng> jblack: sorry, was that for me about information?
<jblack> Lost track. sorry
<tseng> me too
<ajmitch> tseng: all mono is getting demoted to universe now?
<tseng> ajmitch: all?
<tseng> ajmitch: i didnt think so.
<tseng> but i would not object
<ajmitch> I saw gtk# would be (from what I read in #u-d)
<ajmitch> so I was wondering if it all would
<tseng> jblack: i was asking about importing muine from gnome cvs, i guess you asked for more info as i faded out
* ajmitch should apply for main upload rights sometime
<tseng> you should.
<ajmitch> I'll see when the next TB meeting is then
<tseng> we just had one
<tseng> 2 weeks
<ajmitch> I know
<ajmitch> time of day is more important
<tseng> oh
<ajmitch> in case it's 4am
<tseng> of course
<ajmitch> ah, 7sep, 8AM local time
<mbreit> n8 all
<StrikeForce> erm its 4am my time
<StrikeForce> :(
<StrikeForce> which files should I upload to REVU?
<StrikeForce> bugger it I'm heading to work :P
<crimsun> umm yeah, I shouldn't have dist-upgraded.
<|QuaD-> blah: x still not working for me
* xhaker is away (Away, bnc logging)
<lamont> ./configure +cc=gcc `dpkg --print-gnu-build-architecture`
<lamont> dpkg: unknown option --print-gnu-build-architecture
<lamont> bad m2c
<jtan325> hi, another n00b question. i'm packaging a small program, getting it ready for upload to revu
<jtan325> want to get as much right as i can
<jtan325> i've gotten the packaging itself to fully work
<jtan325> but i'm having trouble figuring the version names
<ajmitch> version names?
<jtan325> according to DeveloperResources, since this package isn't in debian yet, it should have "-0ubuntu1" as the revision
<jtan325> the programs called conky
<jtan325> and the release version is 1.3.0
<jtan325> so
<ajmitch> yes.. so 1.3.0-0ubuntu1
<jtan325> let's say "make dist" produces conky-1.3.0-0ubuntu1.tar.gz
<ajmitch> make dist should not do that
<jtan325> ok
<jtan325> it should do conky-1.3.0.tar.gz?
<ajmitch> yes
<jtan325> i hacked it to do it with the ubuntu
<jtan325> because dh_make
<ajmitch> which you rename to conky_1.3.0.orig.tar.gz
<jtan325> ...
<ajmitch> and you shouldn't need to make a tarball at all, if upstream supplies one
<jtan325> ah. i'm on the dev team for conky, we're planning a release soon
<ajmitch> ok
<jtan325> so i'm trying to get this process down from cvs update to packaging
<jtan325> hence the make dist
<jtan325> ok ok
<ajmitch> then use the release tarball, rename it, make your debs
<jtan325> rename to conky_1.3.0.orig.tar.gz?
<jtan325> and then untar it?
<ajmitch> yes
<jtan325> go into the dir, and dh_make and all that jazz then?
<ajmitch> and then put your debian dir in
<jtan325> right that's another thing
<ajmitch> when you go to build, it will then make a diff.gz
<jtan325> i get the feeling i don't need to do dh_make everytime
<jtan325> i've already got my debian/ ready
<ajmitch> no, you definitely do not want to use dh_make everytime
<jtan325> ok ok man that was a waste of time haha
<ajmitch> I don't think I've used dh_make for 3 years or more
<jtan325> haha. ok but then when does the -0ubuntu1 come in?
<ajmitch> debian/changelog
<jtan325> oh...
<jtan325> conky (1.3.0-1) unstable; urgency=low  * Initial Release.
<ajmitch> change that
<jtan325> just the first line right?
<ajmitch> and make it breezy, not unstable
<jtan325> between the ( )
<jtan325> is like 5 lines of pasting ok?
<jtan325> (in this channel)
<jtan325> wait nm
<jtan325> conky (1.3.0-1) unstable; urgency=low
<jtan325>   * Initial Release.
<jtan325> whoops
<jtan325> conky (1.3.0-0ubuntu1) breezy; urgency=low
<jtan325> and then debuild or dpkg-buildpackage will do the right version?
<jtan325> and that's really all that needs to be done to produce the right version?
<ajmitch> yes
<jtan325> ok. one last question. after reading the wikis
<jtan325> i am getting the impression that if i submit this package and it reviews pass, then i must become a MOTU for it?
<jtan325> i.e. have to do the membership app process....
<ajmitch> no, you don't have to be
<ajmitch> it would help, but it's not required
<ajmitch> once the package passes approval, one of us would upload it
<jtan325> well i am willling to maintain the package
<jtan325> but i can't really devote the time to other packages, like MOTUs do
<ajmitch> we'd just have to review updates to the package as well before uploading them
* ajmitch understands :)
<ajmitch> it's a challenge for me to fit in time for my own packaging
<jtan325> haha
<jtan325> ok
<jtan325> so there won't be an official motu for conky if it gets in
<ajmitch> there aren't official maintainers for most packages
<jtan325> ok ok
<ajmitch> except that in debian packages are owned by someone
<ajmitch> which you could do as well
<jtan325> yeah i am planning to do a debian submission too
<jtan325> our team's decided to do a release probably this weekend
<jtan325> and so once that comes around
<jtan325> i'll do the packaging and submit to both ubuntu/debian
<ajmitch> asking for someone else to maintain in debian, or just finding a sponsor?
<jtan325> sponsor
<jtan325> i can maintain
<ajmitch> ok
<jtan325> just this one package though
<ajmitch> so it'll be easier to get it sponsored in debian, and ubuntu can sync from there
<ajmitch> we like to have packages that we add into universe submitted to debian :)
<jtan325> haha makes sense
<jtan325> ok
<jtan325> so it'd be better to just submit it to debian
<jtan325> and not worry about ubuntu right now
<jtan325> ?
<ajmitch> in debian you'll need to find a sponsor :)
<ajmitch> you can put it up for review here, it's just that we have limited time & lots to do
<jtan325> of course
<jtan325> ok ok
<jtan325> cool. i am going to go write a few scripts then :-)
<jtan325> thanks for your help
<jtan325> i'll be back for sure
<ajmitch> luckily I had a consistent sponsor for my packages in debian
<jtan325> would you mind paraphrasing how to get a sponsor?
<jtan325> just show up in #debian and saying "sponsor please" probably wouldn't work :-)
<ajmitch> certainly not
<ajmitch> the debian-mentors list is a good place to start
<ajmitch> and the new http://sponsors.debian.net/
<jtan325> ok cool
<jtan325> thanks ajmitch i really appreciate it
<ajmitch> no problem
<jtan325> i've probably accounted for half the questions asked on this channel the past few days
<jtan325> i'm sure you noticed
<jtan325> but i'm finally growing my own motu wings, if such a thing exists
<ajmitch> there have been plenty of questions from others, don't worry :)
<jtan325> ajmitch, so for debian, it'd just be conky-1.3.0-1 right?
<ajmitch> conky_1.3.0-1, yes
<tritium> hello
<jtan325> ajmitch, lintian complains
<jtan325> E: conky_1.3.0-0ubuntu1_source.changes: bad-distribution-in-changes-file breezy
<jtan325> that kind of makes sense though, right?
<ajmitch> yes, that's because lintian doesn't know about breezy as it should
<jtan325> cool. and "W: conky source: native-package-with-dash-version"
<jtan325> was it the manual renaming to conky_1.3.0.orig.tar.gz  ?
<jtan325> and is it ok like this?
<jtan325> oh whoops
<jtan325> my build script was doing it with the dash
<jtan325> good to know that lintian still works :-)
<LaserJock> hi all! I am trying to work on building a .deb. I have been following http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToBuildDebianPackagesFromScratch but I'm not sure if I need to do pbuilder inside of chroot or not
<LaserJock> any suggestions?
<seth_k> pbuilder makes its own chroot
<seth_k> @LaserJock
<LaserJock> ok, so i don't need to do  DebootstrapChroot? That is what was confusing me
<seth_k> you use one or the other
<seth_k> but not both
<seth_k> pbuilder is really good at finding dependencies
<seth_k> a manual chroot is good for fixing packages
<seth_k> I use both, for different things
<seth_k> but never both at once
<LaserJock> hmm, so maybe http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToBuildDebianPackagesFromScratch needs to be updated or something?
<LaserJock> so if I just want to be able to make a .deb for like 1 package, should I use pbuilder?
<\sh> morning
<ajmitch> morning \sh
<\sh> morning :)
<\sh> gna...restarted our nagravision clusters
<\sh> and all this taks bloody one hour
<ajmitch> gah, it feels like http has been throttled to ~2K/sec here :(
* ajmitch can hardly connect to any website
<ajmitch> hmm, and suddenly all is well..
<LaserJock> so, would you guys recommend using pbuilder to build a .deb for only 1 or 2 packages?
<\sh> yes
<LaserJock> I am looking at trying to build the newest version of Scigraphica
<LaserJock> but the developer has split the package into to seperate .tgz files scigraphica and libscigraphica
<LaserJock> so do I need to build 2 seperate .deb's or should it be put together into 1
<kagou> hi
<kagou> ajmitch, have you some news about syncing gimp-ufraw ?
<siretart> morning
<crimsun_> re
<Burgundavia> siretart, should londonlaw now not look at a gtk2 app now?
<pef> morning
* siretart looks
<Burgundavia> siretart, the spacing is better, but the theming isn't there
<siretart> Burgundavia: err, you are right.. strange
<Burgundavia> I haven't tested any other wxwidgets apps to see if they are the same
<siretart> woooohoo!
<siretart> my libXp seems to work! :)
<dholbach> hey
<siretart> huhu dholbach
<dholbach> does anybody know who else (apart from ogra) is an adminstrator for the launchpad motu group?
<dholbach> hey reinhard :)
<dholbach> could somebody tell him to set universe-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com as the mail adress?
<siretart> we have a new mailling list?
<siretart> :)
<dholbach> yep
<dholbach> :)
<\sh> woooot
<dholbach> after long struggles
<\sh> congrats
<\sh> grmpf
<\sh> where is mez when I need him ,-)
<dholbach> re
<\sh> re dholbach :)
<\sh> u were surprised yesterday evening when I phoned you ;)
<dholbach> \sh: did it sound like it?
<slomo> good morning :)
<dholbach> hey slomo
<\sh> dholbach: yeah..a bit
<dholbach> \sh: hm, i just didnt know the number, but it was absolutely ok :)
<ajmitch> hi dholbach, et al :)
<siretart> I have now packaged libxp
<\sh> we have windows xp as package? ,-)
<jtan325> is pbuilder the best/easiest way to test a package installation? i.e. dependencies and stuff?
<siretart> the I have taken the debian/dir from daniels librandr package
<dholbach>  jtan325 yes
<siretart> but it is not that nice, i.e. not lintian clean and stuff
<StrikeForce> hey all
<siretart> do I get an exception for that package?
<jtan325> thx dholbach
* ajmitch doesn't use pbuilder for checking depends, only build-depends
<siretart> I'd like to stay close to the other X11 packages
<jtan325> ajmitch, i'd like to test both
<siretart> \sh: libXp is Xprint, an obsoleted packages which should better not be used anymore
<jtan325> i'm thinking about doing this bootstrap thing
<jtan325> but probably for breezy though
<siretart> \sh: but java applets need them, and you know which appletviewers and browserplugins are available
<dholbach> siretart: did you talk to daniels about it?
<siretart> dholbach: he told me to package it because he doesn't think its necessary
<siretart> dholbach: it will definitly stay in universe
<dholbach> siretart: if it's urgent we of course do an exception
<siretart> dholbach: j2re was uploaded today to universe
<siretart> dholbach: I tried the java plugin, but booom. exception because of no libXp
<dholbach> siretart: ??? WHAT ??? J2RE? UNIVERSE?
<siretart> dholbach: do I take this exception that I may upload this without going via revu? ;)
<siretart> dholbach: yes, look in breezy :)
<siretart> dholbach: j2re is in multiverse not universe
<dholbach> i'm in breezy
<dholbach> hm
<siretart> dholbach: bit libxp should go to universe, since it's nothing wrong with its license
<siretart> dholbach: thats the blackdown packages, doko uploaded them
<dholbach> if you're confident in it, upload it
<dholbach> technically it WAS in ubuntu before :)
<siretart> okay! :)
<ajmitch> we need gcj to be in better shape (and classpath) :)
<dholbach> and if other stuff is broken, go for it
<siretart> we can fix it later anyway
<\sh> dholbach: how can we get without trouble apt-get.org in it, after all transitions
<lathiat> ajmitch: can i grab that automagic script
<dholbach> \sh: i will keep an eye on apt-get.org - i absolutely understand that it doesn't seem "sexy" to people :)
<siretart> dholbach: and another thing: yesterday, at the meeting, we had a proposal of requiring only 2 instead of 3 motus for new packages
<ajmitch> lathiat: it has plenty of evil in it
<lathiat> ajmitch: i like evil
<siretart> dholbach: rationale: apt-get.org packages shortcircuit it with only requiring 1 motu
<dholbach> siretart: in my opinion that's the wrong rationale, but it's ok with me :)
<siretart> dholbach: there were no objection, but neither ogra nor you where there
<lathiat> ajmitch: i was considering trying to rebuild the entire unmet dep list and see what happens ;p
<dholbach> oh
<ajmitch> lathiat: I've done that
<dholbach> ogra wasnt there?
<lathiat> ajmitch: oh ok
<siretart> ogra had dsl problems
<lathiat> ajmitch: results?
<ajmitch> dholbach: DSL issues
<dholbach> ah i see
<ajmitch> lathiat: plenty of crack
<\sh> dholbach: no...he had dsl issues...he called me
<lathiat> ajmitch: in that case, just the ones i care about atm :) (dps1, gmp3)
<\sh> dholbach: and I wanted to postpone apt-get.org but he put a veto on it
<dholbach> \sh: it's a breezy goal
<siretart> dholbach: and the next thing: if a motu packages something, does he count? ;)
<dholbach> siretart: no :)
<\sh> dholbach: i know...
<siretart> hehe. ok :)
<ajmitch> dholbach: it's just that we have 2 standards of QA with REVU & apt-get.org
<siretart> dholbach: btw, I setup a trac yesterday for revu2: http://siretart.tauware.de/revu2-trac/ -
<siretart> dholbach: if you happen to meet someone interested in development of revu, point him there
<siretart> thanks in advance
<dholbach> siretart: super - will do :)
<dholbach> ajmitch: for me REVU and 2/3 votes is not just QA, it's mentoring/teaching as well
<dholbach> ajmitch: but i see your point
<siretart> yes, thats right. but for now, our backlog is way too high. we need to concentrate on other stuff
<dholbach> for hard goals we need to bend the rules though - there are quite a lot of other packages that went into universe just like that
<StrikeForce> does anyone know if xvidcap is going to be included? Also can someone point me to a list of what needs to be packaged?
<siretart> dholbach: btw: you have 2 entries on revu ready for upload. will you upload yourself or should anyone else do it?
<dholbach> StrikeForce: UniverseCandidates on the wiki are user requests
<StrikeForce> kk
<dholbach> siretart: i did it yesterday
<siretart> great! :)
<StrikeForce> is that what you want me to work towards dholbach ?
<StrikeForce> or look at helping out in dholbach ?
<dholbach> siretart: i needed to get my laptop on ubuntu :)
<dholbach> StrikeForce: MOTUTodo has a full list of our goals and plans
<ajmitch> dholbach: not quite full
<StrikeForce> dholbach: thanks
<ajmitch> unless lathiat has updated it after the meeting :)
<dholbach> ok people, i'll get back to you again, but now i need to get back on work
<dholbach> hey ogra
<StrikeForce> ajmitch, you going to be busy in the next five mins
<ajmitch> StrikeForce: maybe, I've got a bit of work to do tonight :)
<StrikeForce> ahh k :)
<slomo> siretart: are we on 2 or 3 votes now? as i've one package which would be really helpful to have in universe for breezy... nermele. without it monodevelop has support for it build in but when the user creates nemerle projects no building will work...
<lathiat> hrm is there a python lib i could use for traversing apache http lists pages
<StrikeForce> ajmitch, there was a new rufus release so I've upgraded the package and also worked on the suggestions and I'm hoping its in better shape
<lathiat> i want to write a tool to get the status of a package
<lathiat> check mom, build logs, reverse deps, etc
<ajmitch> lathiat: oh, easy enough to do
<ajmitch> screen scrape ;)
<colinl> Hi there
<lathiat> so i can see if its waiting merge, failed build, probably just needs a rebuild
<lathiat> ajmitch: heh
<lathiat> ok
<colinl> I'm looking for an upload sponsor...
<ajmitch> I've got scripts to get build logs, MoM patches
<lathiat> ajmitch: can i have?
<dholbach> ok... see you later
<ajmitch> lathiat: they're only 1-2 liners
<dholbach> *wave*
<lathiat> ajmitch: save me the effort ;p
<lathiat> ajmitch: just like, i want to see if theres say, a newer build log than in the archive
<ajmitch> lathiat: eg for MoM: wget -np -nd -r -l1  http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/ongoing-merge/$1/
<lathiat> so i cant just look for it
<lathiat> i suppose the sources will be in the archive
<lathiat> no?
<ajmitch> lathiat: and use apt-cache showsrc to get the build version, then I have a small script to get the build logs for it
<ajmitch> yes
<lathiat> ok
<mbreit> good morning!
<slomo> hi mbreit
<StrikeForce> hi
<StrikeForce> do I upload everything to REVU? as in the whole package?
<colinl> would anyone want to upload recent sylpheed-claws packages for me?
<mbreit> colinl: a new upstream version? (we are in feature-freeze....)
<ogra> bte, i read the logs from yesterday....
<ogra> btw even
<colinl> mbreit: ah, I didn't know
<colinl> mbreit: could be later... that's a new version.
<colinl> mbreit: the most recent one available is 0.9.13, which is the old gtk1 version... Since this we reached 1.0.5 (the last gtk1 version), and 1.9.13 (gtk2)
<colinl> mbreit: I plan on packaging 1.9.13 and upper only, as the gtk1 version basically has no future
<slomo> colinl: even 2.0.0 for the gtk2 version afaik ;)
<StrikeForce> feature freezy meaning no new packages mbreit ?
<colinl> slomo: nope, I'm talking about sylpheed-claws, not sylpheed :-)
<mbreit> slomo: that's sylpheed, not sylpheed-claws iirc
<slomo> colinl: oh ok, sorry
<mbreit> colinl: you will have to ask ogra for a feature-freeze exception ;)
<colinl> ok :)
<ogra> ajmitch, lathiat \sh siretart (and the others) i'm fine with 2 reviews, but i'd like us to revisit random approve packages the next meeting and see if the error rate raises through one review less
<colinl> the feature freeze ends when?
<mbreit> StrikeForce: you can upload it to revu... but it could not make it into breezy
<ogra> if we release
<ajmitch> colinl: freeze ends at release :)
<colinl> planned for october?
<ajmitch> yes
<colinl> ok
<slomo> siretart: can you look at exult? has some weird c++ errors while building
<StrikeForce> mbreit: I'll upload it anyways because it makes good practice if people like it as in the package I'll look at helping out elsewhere
<ajmitch> ogra: you mean looking over packages we approve?
<colinl> that's quite long :-) ogra, do you think it'd be possible to have an freeze exception?
<ogra> colinl, the freezes are listed on the BreezyReleseSchedule on the wiki
<colinl> ok
<ogra> ajmitch, looking over the packages that were approved with only 2 reviews
<mbreit> colinl: tell ogra which important bugs it would fix ;))
<ogra> ajmitch, as i said, i'm fine if the error rate doesnt raise, but we should check it
<ajmitch> ogra: I only approve packages that I'm comfortable with putting into debian
<ogra> colinl, i need a good reason for a freeze breakage... not just "because its new and shiny" find out which other packages it might break for example
<ajmitch> I'd like to see our new universe packages at that standard
<ogra> ajmitch, not everybody here is a DD... ;) and some of us are very new to packaging
<ajmitch> ogra: I know, which is why I spend most of my time helping people lately :)
<StrikeForce> ajmitch can you spare a few moments?
<ogra> ajmitch, i'd just like to revisit some random packages that were approved between now and the next meeting to make sure we keep our quality standard at its high level.... if we dont find any more errors in say 5 random packages we look at, i'm fine to go on with 2 reviews
<ajmitch> ogra: ok
<ajmitch> StrikeForce: alright
<StrikeForce> http://www.smlintl.com.au/packages/rufus
<ajmitch> StrikeForce: it might be a good idea to ask others for tips as well :)
<siretart> ogra: allright
<StrikeForce> lol if your a hard analyser thats what I want
<ogra> dunno if dholbach has a opinion about it... sadly he's gone already
<StrikeForce> anyone who's going to be picky is great
* ajmitch puts everyone on notice - be pedantic when reviewing! :)
<StrikeForce> only way to improve
<StrikeForce> I don't mind it since I want it to be top notch as well
<StrikeForce> no point in releasing something for the sake of releasing it if its going to cause more heartache then enjoyment
<StrikeForce> I've lived like that for a long time in another os :P
<ajmitch> heh
<StrikeForce> your suggestion of dh_python helped heaps btw
<StrikeForce> spent a about half an hour trying to figure it out
<StrikeForce> lol :( until I figured it would do it on its own
<ajmitch> StrikeForce: does the package need to be arch: any?
<colinl> ogra: ok, i'll prepare something for you :)
<StrikeForce> my understanding is that it runs on any setup ajmitch
<StrikeForce> so possibly arch:all
<ajmitch> StrikeForce: so it should be arch: all
<StrikeForce> yeah
<ogra> colinl, mail ogra@ubuntu.com my DSL is broken, i wont stay online all the time today
<colinl> ok, thanks!
<StrikeForce> ajmitch: where does that go?
<StrikeForce> brb getting a drink
<ajmitch> StrikeForce: debian/control
<StrikeForce> ajmitch: btw was that the right place to put recommends?
<ajmitch> you also don't need the package name (Rufus) in the short description
<ajmitch> I'd usually put Recommends below Depends
<ajmitch> and Description should be last
<StrikeForce> Ok well I'll shift it now
<ajmitch> short description can be 'a powerful, easy to use, efficient Python based BitTorrent client'
<ajmitch> as it's meant to read like PACKAGE is a..
<StrikeForce> btw I fixed the recommends since that second package of libmhash was wrongly worded :(
<ajmitch> StrikeForce: does python:Depends not put in python-wxgtk2.6?
<ajmitch> yes, that was my next comment, about that :)
<StrikeForce> not sure ajmitch I havent tried it with or without it
<StrikeForce> it called wx
<StrikeForce> and I had an error without it
<ajmitch> StrikeForce: and why 'Applications/Internet' as Section? there are a defined set of sections, these don't map to menu categories
<ajmitch> http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-archive.html#s-subsections
<ajmitch> eg the bittorrent package has Section: net
<ajmitch> Standards-Version should ideally be 3.6.2, as it is the latest version
<StrikeForce> I was going off the gnome and I forgot to change it my mistake :(
<StrikeForce> I'll fix it now
<StrikeForce> so I just list as net according to that page?
<ajmitch> I'd say so
<StrikeForce> has debhelper changed though with the version change?
<siretart> do the source package name have to be all lowercase?!
<StrikeForce> erm I speak English normally :( Is there a newer version of debhelper with the change of the Standards going to 3.6.2?
<ajmitch> StrikeForce: Standards-Version is the policy revision, debhelper is separate
<StrikeForce> siretart,  me?
<StrikeForce> kk
<ajmitch> although you probably want debhelper >= 4.2.28 for python 2.4 love
<ajmitch> siretart: of course :)
<siretart> obviously.. gnarf. ok
<StrikeForce> ajmitch: the arch is already there so I don't need to edit anything there do I?
<ajmitch> StrikeForce: it's currently arch: any, make it Architecture: all
<StrikeForce> ajmitch K I've done it
<ajmitch> StrikeForce: right, i'm trying to get pbuilder working again so I can rebuild & install in a chroot
<StrikeForce> ok
<StrikeForce> I tried it the only errors are the logs
<StrikeForce> siretart: Did you mark me as a reviewer?
* ajmitch would think only MOTUs could be reviewers (for advocating)
<StrikeForce> I agree ajmitch just double checking
<StrikeForce> because he added my key to it I was going to say I don't think my knowledeg would be of any benefit :P
<siretart> StrikeForce: are you already a motu?
<StrikeForce> siretart: Don't think so
<siretart> sorry, atm, all reviewers have voting rights, so reviewing status only to motus
<ajmitch> siretart: no
<siretart> ok
<siretart> this reminds me: lowering the 3 to 2 ;)
<StrikeForce> siretart: thats fine I'm not asking about that since my knowledge is very very limited
<ajmitch> don't worry, I'm still just learning myself :)
<StrikeForce> ajmitch: I think your a couple of million miles ahead of me :)
<ajmitch> but still always learning
<colinl> ogra: I just sent you a mail :)
<StrikeForce> ajmitch: we all do and every day I learn that little bit more which is what I enjoy
<\sh> launchpad is down? *grmpf*
<mbreit> can i advocate a package on revu that is okay but is missing descriptions in dpatch files?
<crimsun_> sure, just note that in your update
<mbreit> okay, thanks
<dholbach> hi
<slomo> wb dholbach :)
<dholbach> :)
<ajmitch> hey dholbach! :)
<dholbach> hey andrew :)
<StrikeForce> ajmitch: Did you rebuild?
<ajmitch> nope
<sedak> hi here
* ajmitch has been talking about doing packaging using bzr 
<StrikeForce> ajmitch: once I upload this should I work on universe candidates?
<ajmitch> if you wish, but it's not likely that anything new like that will get in
<ajmitch> since we have to commit more of our time to fixing existing packages
<StrikeForce> ajmitch: so where should I help out
<dholbach> StrikeForce: whatever you enjoy best, fixing it first prio
<dholbach> ajmitch: but i think we'll get in some stuff for breezy - i'm quite sure :)
<ajmitch> dholbach: some, but ogra has called for no NEW packages
<StrikeForce> E: rufus: changelog-file-not-compressed changelog.Debian
<StrikeForce> E: rufus: changelog-file-not-compressed changelog
<StrikeForce>  < Are these major issues?
<dholbach> we'll manage, ajmitch
<ajmitch> StrikeForce: not major, but they need fixed
<sedak> there is a package of mine waiting to be reviewed ...
<StrikeForce> I thought they get done at compile time ajmitch ?
<ajmitch> yes, by the dh_* scripts
<sedak> is there anyone kind enough to have a look at it ?
<sedak> please ?
<StrikeForce> is that dh_compress?
<StrikeForce> that I took out?
<ajmitch> StrikeForce: yes
<sedak> so that after, i could work on other package to populate universe ...
<sedak> ajmitch, interested in reviewing now ?
<StrikeForce> sweet kk I'll redo it and re-lintian it and see if any other errors come out if none I'll upload it
<ajmitch> sedak: if it's rtl8180-kernel, it's hard for people to properly review & test it :)
<ajmitch> StrikeForce: upload to revu? :)
<sedak> yes it is ...
<sedak> but then how should i make it reviewed ?
<dholbach> sedak: maybe you talk to the guys in #ubuntu-kernel
<ajmitch> sedak: it would be very useful for me, except that it's my parent's laptop that has an rtl8180 card & not mine :)
<sedak> should i ask fabbione ?
<sedak> ok
<sedak> ubuntu-kernel
<sedak> i'll go
<dholbach> super
<StrikeForce> ajmitch: yeah is that ok or not? btw this is the error I got E: rufus: menu-icon-not-in-xpm-format /usr/share/rufus/images/rufus.ico
<ajmitch> sedak: I'd imagine you'll need to Build-Depend on some kernel stuff
<sedak> actually
<ajmitch> sedak: especially gcc 3.4, since that is what is needed
<sedak> it's the kernel-module that depend on that
<ajmitch> or does this not produce a binary module?
<sedak> the kernel source only depend on the kernel source or the header
<sedak> isn't it ?
<ajmitch> right, I see you're just building a source installer
<ajmitch> perhaps ask fabbione if he has time, what the right magic is
<ajmitch> or BenC
<sedak> that's how module-assistant work
<ajmitch> who I believe is taking up kernel duties
<sedak> before the driver get its way into linux-source :-)
<sedak> ok
<StrikeForce> this is going to sound stupid but using dput what files do I upload?
<ajmitch> the source.changes file
<StrikeForce> for rufus?
<ajmitch> yes
<ajmitch> _if_ you have dput setup right
<ajmitch> I don't think I've put a new package through revu yet :)
<StrikeForce> here's crossing my fingers
<sedak> ok
<sedak> there is also a new upstream version that correct a bug in anjuta
<sedak> is someone taking care of it ?
<sedak> or should i ?
<ajmitch> we should ask for a sync for that one
<ajmitch> I thought we had already..
<sedak> i still have the old version of anjuta
<sedak> and i'm in the top of the edge in updating/upgrading breezy :-)
<sedak> i'll be nice to update anjuta since the current version is totally unusable ...
<sedak> s/i/it/
<ajmitch> sedak: what is the new version to update to?
<ajmitch> 1.2.4-1
<ajmitch> ?
<ajmitch> hmm yes, that's the one I looked at
<ajmitch> will ask elmo :)
<sedak> 1.2.4
<sedak> on debian, it's here:
<sedak> http://packages.debian.org/unstable/gnome/anjuta
<siretart> something is trying to make real fun of
<siretart> me
<ajmitch> sedak: yes, I just looked up debian
<siretart> why does mini-dinstall create Packages but no Packages.gz?!
<ajmitch> siretart: because it doesn't love you
<sedak> yes
<siretart> :/
<sedak> actually, i tested the upstream package and it work
<sedak> so hopefully, the debian package should work
<sedak> with that version
<ajmitch> siretart: it worked for me
<sedak> because Packages is too small i guess
<ajmitch> sedak: changelog says pango rendering fixed with that version
<StrikeForce> is there a way of changing your password for REVU?
<siretart> ajmitch: waah, I'm too dull to see that chrapt does not run apt inside the sbuild chroot :P
<siretart> StrikeForce: sending me your password gnupg encrypted
<sedak> i always forget to have a look in the changelog :-)
<siretart> StrikeForce: you may also file a ticket ;)
<StrikeForce> ok
<StrikeForce> ls
<ajmitch> . ..
<StrikeForce> file a ticket?
<StrikeForce> siretart: I have emailed you with the details. File a ticket?
<siretart> StrikeForce: http://siretart.tauware.de/cgi-bin/trac.cgi/newticket
<siretart> WAAH
<siretart> apt authentication hates me :(
<dholbach> siretart: we all love you and you know it :)
<StrikeForce> huh?
<ajmitch> siretart: allow unauthenticated
<siretart> yeah
<siretart> but why does sbuild take the apt-config from OUTSIDE the chroot..
<siretart> strange stuff
<StrikeForce> call me stupid but whats the ticket for?
<siretart> StrikeForce: being able to change your password ;)
<StrikeForce> ahh k
<StrikeForce> siretart: I suppose I add the gpg file to the ticket?
<siretart> StrikeForce: nono. the ticket was rather some sort of joke. you may file a feature request for revu2. I wont touch revu1 anymore
<StrikeForce> siretart: Well I'm lucky I did add it
<StrikeForce> I added the ticket :(
<StrikeForce> can I delete it?
<siretart> StrikeForce: no. I did accept your ticket, because the feature request is valid
<StrikeForce> kk
<StrikeForce> Any suggestions on whats important to work on to get breezy up and running?
<mbreit> StrikeForce: a) transitions, b) unmet deps...
<ajmitch> c) beer for MOTUs ;)
<StrikeForce> ajmitch, I drink enough of it you haven't met me yet
<StrikeForce> :P
<mbreit> StrikeForce: c) fix any bugs you can find ;)) then d) could be the beer ;))
<ajmitch> StrikeForce: yes but you probably drink australian beer :)
<StrikeForce> mbreit: you mean regarding the merging?
<siretart> ok. sbuild is running, local repo, too
<StrikeForce> ajmitch: Australian beer rules :P
<siretart> now doing a testrebuild of vegastrike
<ajmitch> siretart: ah, I've got to patch that one & upload
<ajmitch> it's been on my todo list for awhile (FTBFS amd64)
<mbreit> StrikeForce: i don't know if we do merging anymore.. (don't think so..)
<siretart> ajmitch: there has been a new openal in unstable
<siretart> ajmitch: we need that for new scorched3d
<mbreit> just if it fixes important bugs..
<siretart> ajmitch: so I'm doing a mass rebuild for depending packages on x86 on my laptop, sbuild seems to be suited for that
<siretart> ajmitch: if there are no big problems, I will request a sync from elmo
<StrikeForce> mbreit: Found it I'll have a good look through it
<StrikeForce> mbreit: Thanks for the pointers don't want to attempt to add packages if theres no point
<ajmitch__> gah, router reboot downstairs
<ajmitch__> siretart: I've got patches here for vegastrike that I've been meaning to upload
<siretart> ajmitch: please wait with the upload of vegastrike until new openal hits breezy
<ajmitch> siretart: that's one thing I was waiting on
<ajmitch> but I was just warning you not to upload vegastrike yet
<ajmitch> since it FTBFS on amd64 currently
<siretart> ajmitch: vegastrikes seems to not have problems with openal, but with GL/GLU transition
<ajmitch> siretart: yes, I know
<ajmitch> new openal package in sid today, btw
<ajmitch> Version: 0.2005080600-1
<ajmitch> hmm maybe not
<ajmitch> changelog just hasn't updated yet :)
<ajmitch> 0.2005080600-2
<ajmitch> openal (0.2005080600-2) unstable; urgency=low
<ajmitch>   * added openal-config (Closes: #323054)
<ajmitch>   * changing libopenal-dev Section from devel to libdevel
<ajmitch>  -- Dan Helfman <witten@debian.org>  Tue, 23 Aug 2005 19:36:40 -0700
<siretart> ajmitch: I poked witten to upload that ASAP!
<ajmitch> this what you want?
<ajmitch> ah, excellent!
<siretart> this is needed
<ajmitch> so you don't need to introduce ubuntu changes
<ajmitch> so no future merging, good... :)
<siretart> if it works
<siretart> why are there main packages linking agains openal?!
<dholbach> because it's in main?
<siretart> because openal is in main! BUAAAHAAA :(
* siretart getting very sad
<siretart> dammed
<dholbach> edubuntu-desktop
<ajmitch> siretart: wha? when did that do in?
<dholbach> whats the problem?
<ajmitch> argh
<siretart> dholbach: this is a new upstream. so mdz would have to agree
<ajmitch> it's like the packages I wanted fixed today got sucked into main yesterday :'(
<siretart> I'm going on with test rebuilds..
<dholbach> siretart: write a mail to ubuntu-devel@ - if it works for you, he should make no problems
<siretart> dholbach: ok, there seem to be only 2 packages needing it: rss-glx and blender
<siretart> dholbach: I'm rebuilding both on my laptop in sbuild right now
<dholbach> sistpoty should be whitelisted :)
* ajmitch needs to harass doko to ask elmo for sync
<ajmitch> dholbach: unless you want to ask elmo to sync python-imaging for me? :)
<ajmitch> since it's in main
<dholbach> ajmitch: uvf?
<ajmitch> nope
<ajmitch> -2 to -4
<ajmitch> doko made changes in sid but not breezy
<dholbach> if we need it, he should sync it, even if you're not main uploader
<ajmitch> zope packages need python2.3-imaging, which conflicts with python-imaging
<dholbach> if he needs my ok, write it in the mail
<ajmitch> yes he needs someone to make the request
<ajmitch> 11:58 < elmo> ajmitch: if you're not a main uploader, pls proxy through/get approval from  someone who is then
<ajmitch> maybe it's finally time to apply for main upload rights
<dholbach> ajmitch: absolutely
<ajmitch> if they'll let me :)
<dholbach> just write a mail with my ok
<siretart> ajmitch: as DD, you shouldn't have any problems ;)
<ajmitch> siretart: I still have to go through the same procedures :)
<siretart> rss-glx built fine with newer openal
<ajmitch> in debian I'm limited by policies to only my own packages, excluding NMUs :)
<siretart> now for blender
<ajmitch> although I work on packages in debian that are in main
<ajmitch> as part of a team
<siretart> ajmitch: how does it feel being your own upstream *g*
<StrikeForce> damn xorg has unmet dependancies
<StrikeForce> thats gotta hurt
<ajmitch> hardly my own upstream :)
<siretart> StrikeForce: there will be a new xorg 7.0 upload this week, daniels said
<ajmitch> being a DD doesn't have much direct relevance to being a MOTU :)
<StrikeForce> ahh k
<StrikeForce> I'm not working on it I have no where near that knowledge
<StrikeForce> I was looking at stuff that I need
<siretart> StrikeForce: daniels is xorg upstream and working on ubuntu packages. he is having a real hard time right now
<StrikeForce> siretart: fair enough I hope he has a big win on it
<siretart> StrikeForce: modular xorg? of course!
<siretart> FUUUUCK!
<siretart> sorry
<siretart> blender FTBFS with newer openal :(
<lathiat> heh
<lathiat> fear http://bur.st/~lathiat/pkgstat.shs
<lathiat> just need to add debian version now
<ajmitch> lathiat: nice script ;)
<lathiat> i thought so ;p
<lathiat> seems to work
<ajmitch> probably better than mine
<Mez> siretart: ping
<siretart> Mez: pong
<Mez> just wondering why things are being flagged as ready for upload in REVU with only 2 advocates
<ajmitch> Mez: because that was agreed on at the MOTU meeting
<Mez> so it only needs 2 now?
<ajmitch> yes
<dholbach>  is somebody preparing some brief meeting minutes?
<siretart> dholbach: I understand lathiat is on it
<dholbach> oh super
<dholbach> lathiat: thanks for doing it
<lathiat> yeh
<lathiat> will post tonight
<ajmitch> lathiat: great, thanks
<ajmitch> will have to buy you a beer ;)
<lathiat> ok :)
<lathiat> maybe at UBZ :)
<ajmitch> sure, if we're both there :)
<lathiat> hence the maybe ;p
<lathiat> brb gonna stick a tv card in my router  box
<ajmitch> dholbach: oh, elmo is here, can you ask for python-imaging sync now please? :)
<dholbach> from sid?
<ajmitch> ah, maybe he's not around..
* ajmitch is blind
<ajmitch> was scrolled up ~12 hours :)
<siretart> we also need newer java-package from sid
<lathiat> siretart: http://bur.st/~lathiat/vflib3.debdiff please? :)
<siretart> lathiat: uaah. your debdiff is nice, but the package itself is ugly as hell
<siretart> lathiat: is this important?
<lathiat> siretart: there are a few things that cant build because of it
<siretart> ok
<siretart> lathiat: uploaded
<lathiat> siretart: thanks
<lathiat> and yeh
<lathiat> the package is lovely isnt it
<Mitario> lo everyone
<sistpoty> hi folks
<dholbach> hey Mitario mitsuhiko and sistpoty :)
<mitsuhiko> hi dholbach :)
<sistpoty> hi dholbach
<dholbach> sistpoty: are you whitelisted already?
<sistpoty> i don't think so
<Mitario> dholbach, i've finally come to strenghten your team :)
<dholbach> did you write james a mail already?
<dholbach> Mitario: ROCK'N'ROLL - that's the attitude :)
<sistpoty> dholbach: i did, but i guess i used the wrong email-addy *g*
<dholbach> oh i see
<sistpoty> james==elmo?
<dholbach> yep
<sistpoty> do you know if i can reach him on irc? (-devel?)
<dholbach> i think mail is better these days
<sistpoty> kk
<dholbach> at least from all the requests i heard - and i'm just here since 2h or something :)
<sistpoty> i c ;)
<sistpoty> ok, i just sent him a mail ;)
<sistpoty> this time to upload@ubuntulinux, as mentioned in Uploads (wiki)
<tseng> dholbach: !
<Mitario> hmm, is there a prioritised todo list of what needs to be done before breezy (after following yesterdays meeting)
<Mitario> or does anyone have a suggestion?
<lathiat> yeh
<lathiat> i will be posting one shortly
<Mitario> something concrete
<lathiat> gimme another few
<Mitario> lathiat, ok, great
<siretart> what was our new list again?
<siretart> 10:57:07 < dholbach> could somebody tell him to set universe-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com as the mail adress?
<siretart> ok.
<siretart> :)
<siretart> is that list already operationa;? I dont see it listed on lists.ubuntu.com
<slomo> siretart: i subscribed to it today
<slomo> siretart: and it worked
<slomo> http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugs
<slomo> http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/universe-bugs
<siretart> great
<dholbach> siretart: did you put it for malone motu team?
<sistpoty> huhu siretart
<siretart> huhu sistpoty
<siretart> dholbach: I'm no admin, AFAIK
<dholbach> ah ok
<siretart> dholbach: I am admin, and I set the contact address
<dholbach> super
<dholbach> if that works it'd be charming
<siretart> An e-mail message was sent to 'universe-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com'. Follow the instructions in that message to confirm the new contact address for this team.
<dholbach> somebody of you could assign a random bug to motu, so i could subscribe the mail adress
<dholbach> ok
<siretart> :)
<siretart> dholbach: do you know how we can add packages to groups?
<lathiat> yay vflib3 suceeded
<lathiat> now to do those minutes
<dholbach> no idea
<siretart> just asking in #launchpda
<siretart> sistpoty: ah I see you like trac, too :)
<sistpoty> yes... really cool tool
* sistpoty is AWAY at 17:24:22 : eating
<dholbach> universe-bugs is operational
<dholbach> make sure you all sign up today! :)
<Mitario> lathiat, how are the meetings coming? :)
<siretart> already done :)
<Mitario> eh minutes
<siretart> dholbach: are you the only moderator?
<lathiat> Mitario: just finishing up now
* lathiat adds "Portions of this meeting probably affecting the outcome may and probably were edited out" to the bottom
<dholbach> siretart: i think so
<zyga> hello
<zyga> I'd like to submit a patch for emifreq-applet
<siretart> hm. buildds seem to be quite busy right now
<zyga> it contains a bug that prevents it from displaying largest possible frequency in the popup menu
<zyga> anyone interested?
<dholbach> zyga: you could upload the source package to REVU
<siretart> zyga: you can also file a bug in malone and attach your patch. your choise :)
<siretart> choice.
<zyga> dholbach: REVU?
<zyga> siretart: malone sounds better, thanks :)
<dholbach> zyga: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/REVU
<siretart> :)
<dholbach> zyga: and assign it to motu
<dholbach> :)
<Mitario> what's the primary point of attention atm? AptGetOrg? or REVU?
<dholbach> MOTUTodo has some additional items
<dholbach> some transitions
* sistpoty is back after 0 d 0 h 33 m 34 s
<dholbach> do we still have unmet dependencies?
<siretart> Mitario: definitly transitions
<siretart> Mitario: and unmet deps
<dholbach> and universe-bugs :-p
* dholbach fears mdke and robitaille going loose on malone :)
<sistpoty> dholbach: at least the haskell thingies are still unmet... I'm on it ;)
<Mitario> so what would you suggest as a primary interest for me? ;)
<dholbach> you're not afraid of pain.... i like that :)
<Mitario> not too hard for starters
<Mitario> have to learn MOTU stuff a bit
<zyga> https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1883
<Mez> slomo, ping
<zyga> thanks guys :)
<slomo> Mez: pong
<Mez> slomo: did you get your upload sorted yet
<slomo> Mez: no :( elmo doesn't answer me anymore when i ask something about upload rights ;)
<slomo> Mez: he only answers sync requests it seems..
<sistpoty> hm... someone could ask him to sync kaffe (i put that on UniverseUnmetDependencies)
<sistpoty> s/someone/a MOTU/
<sistpoty> ;)
<dholbach> we should use MOTUToSync again
<sistpoty> ack
<slomo> dholbach: but this seems to get as much attention as MorgueCandidates... nothing really happens :/
* tseng hugs dholbach 
<dholbach> slomo: we actively have to ping elmo/inifity/whoever, but we use it to keep track
<dholbach> hey tseng :-)
<slomo> dholbach: ok, i'll use that in the future... so ping elmo and note it there?
<dholbach> yep
<dholbach> so we're sure we have everything done before the release
<slomo> siretart: mplayer built on x86, ppc and amd64 :)
<dholbach> those pages are not very interesting early in the release cycle
<siretart> slomo: w000h0!
<lathiat> is a 'give-back' where a previously failed build is sent back to build because the problem was fixed outside the package?
<tseng> lathiat: exactly
<lathiat> tseng: ok, who do i ask to do that? :)
<tseng> lamont or infinity
<lathiat> okie
<slomo> tseng: hm, doesn't this happen automatically?
<tseng> slomo: not on ftbfs
<tseng> on dep-wait it does
* Mitario sets up his pbuilder
<dholbach> "ajmitch thinks dholbach has a poor excuse"
<dholbach> tststs
<Mitario> heh
<Mitario> what was that list again?
<Mitario> universe-bugs?
<slomo> Mitario: yes
* Mez doesnt want to subscribe
<Mitario> oki
<Mez> I'm scared
<Mez> slomo, have you tried emailing him
<slomo> Mez: who? elmo? sure... more than once
<Mez> email him, and CC mdz ...
<Mez> and then wait
<Mez> elmo's a busy guy
<sistpoty> re
<slomo> Mez: i've mailed him, CCed mako... 1 month ago, 2 weeks ago and yesterday
<Mez> email him again then
<Mez> oh
<Mez> and yesterday
<Mez> didnt see that
<slomo> Mez: i'll wait until he writes something in -devel and then talk to him there... maybe this works better ;) and as my last mail was yesterday...
* Mitario going trough the list of libcairo transition
<lathiat> this scripts is so good
<lathiat> can esaily see what needs to be done now
<Mitario> :)
<slomo> which script?
<lathiat> http://bur.st/~lathiat/pkgstat.shs
<Mitario> which wiki page lists status of packages, for instance xfprint4 probably just needs a rebuild, where do I define that?
<lathiat> Mitario: i'll try ti out if you like
<zyga> bye everyone
<Mitario> lathiat, uhh what? :)
<lathiat> do a test rebuild
<Mitario> locally you mean?
* Mitario is pbuildering it now
<lathiat> ah ok
<lathiat> cool
<Mitario> I just noticed xfprint4 on that transition list, and noticed the package in universe still depends on libcairo1
<Mitario> so I think a rebuild in universe should be enough? or isn't it?
<Mitario> sorry for being clueless, first day on the job :)
<dholbach> try it :)
<dholbach> if it builds properly, you can install it and it works, you're happy :)
<Mitario> buhh libtool: link: cannot find the library `/usr/lib/libglitz.la'
<siretart> Mitario: poor guy
<dholbach> add it to the build-depends
<Mitario> yep doing that :)
<sistpoty> siretart: are you at chummers already?
<slomo> dholbach: no... there was another solution!
<siretart> sistpoty: no
<sistpoty> ok
<Mitario> what is the actual motu upload process? is it very different from the debian one?
<hawk_78> How do find which pid is using a kernel module, please?
<Mitario> as in get a sponsor to upload the package, fill in the changelog, done
<siretart> sistpoty: I'm waiting for kathrin, we wont get to chummers before 2000 perhaps
<hawk_78> I don't remenber the command to use!
<slomo> Mitario: look at the gnome-build upload a few minutes ago... there was the same problem fixed...
<sistpoty> siretart: oke, than i'll stay at home for some time ;)
<slomo> Mitario: build-depending on glitz wasn't the right solution iirc
<Mitario> ah
<Mitario> slomo, where can I find it? or is it in universe already?
<slomo> Mitario: yes... at least in the main archives... don't know about the mirrors
<Mitario> ok thanks :)
<slomo> Mitario: ah... seems like only a rebuild should be needed... so your glitz problem seems to come from another library the package uses
<slomo> Mitario: which package are you looking at currently?
<Mitario> xf4print
<Mitario> just going down the list of cairo transition
<slomo> Mitario: E: Unable to find a source package for xf4print
<Mitario> oh sorry xfprint4 :)
<slomo> Mitario: look at the Build-Depends... at least xfce4-mcs-manager-dev should be rebuilded before (also cairo transition)
<slomo> Mitario: and for xfce4-mcs-manager probably also some of their build-depends
<Mitario> ahh right, :)
<siretart> help!
<slomo> siretart?
<sistpoty> what's up?
<siretart> after upgrade to breezy X server does not start: 'could not open default font 'fixed' '
<siretart> wtf?
<Amaranth> siretart: i believe the ml has a huge thread on this
<siretart> Amaranth: subject?
<Amaranth> i can't remember, it's from daniels
<Amaranth> something about X being fixed
<sistpoty> you could try "X.Org is unbroken -- how to fix"
<siretart> ah, path to fonts moved. I see
<siretart> that was it. thans
<siretart> thanks
<Mitario> I assume packages with a rebuild don't need a new changelog?
<dholbach> Mitario: they do
<Mitario> ah allright
<dholbach> but a 1.2.3-4build1 (if they're not 1.2.3-4ubuntuX already)
<Mitario> something like 'Rebuild for libcairo1 -> libcairo2 transition'?
<dholbach> yep
<Mitario> oki
<dholbach> buildX is appended if you take a debian package version (no ubuntu modifications at all)
<slomo> Mitario: what was the lowest package you found? ;)
<dholbach> ubuntuX instead
<Mitario> so far xfce-mcs-manager
<Mitario> but i'm continuing my search :)
<Mitario> should write a script for this
<Mitario> :)
<siretart> does tomboy work for anyone of you?
<dholbach> nope
<siretart> ok. then it's not a config error on my side :)
<siretart> dholbach: do you know whats wrong?
<slomo> oh tomboy is broken? something to look at ;)
<dholbach> no, sorry
<slomo> hmm... works for me
<slomo> what's the problem you two have?
<siretart> slomo: it crashes on startup
<slomo> siretart: when you start 'tomboy'?
<siretart> slomo: yes
<Mitario> slomo, jup xfce-mcs-manager seems to be lowest
<slomo> siretart: weird... works here :(
<siretart> slomo: It searches a assembly Mono.Posix
<slomo> siretart: ah ok... broken depends then i suspect...
<siretart> but which package could that be?
<slomo> mono-classlib-1.0
<Mitario> weird this changelog says seb128 did a change on the 18th, with entry ' Rebuild with the new cairo version
<Mitario> '
<Mitario> but the dep still lists libcairo1
<slomo> Mitario: but that version didn't build iirc
<Mitario> ah
<siretart> slomo: is installed
<slomo> Mitario: and that was before the glitz removal from cairo
<Mitario> ok
<slomo> siretart: does something like this exist: /usr/lib/mono/gac/Mono.Posix/1.0.5000.0__0738eb9f132ed756/Mono.Posix.dll ?
<siretart> slomo: perhaps I should install gac?
<slomo> siretart: mono-gac? maybe... try it ;)
<siretart> slomo: no, I don't have any dir Mono.Posix
<slomo> siretart: what does this list: dpkg -L mono-classlib-1.0 | grep Mono.Posix
<Mitario> slomo, bah still the glitz error :/
* Mitario searches deeper
<siretart> slomo: strange. there seem to be somethings
<siretart> maybe I should reinstall
<slomo> siretart: well try that ;)
<slomo> Mitario: it must be some library this package depends on... there's no single "glitz" in the complete sources ;)
<dholbach> mono-gac doesnt help either
<Mitario> yeah i'm searching, no restult so far :)
<slomo> dholbach: does reinstalling mono-classlib-1.0?
<dholbach> this is a quite fresh install
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> i installed it yesterday
<dholbach> *reinstalling*
<Mitario> well there is xfce-mcs-plugins, but that's a recommend
<dholbach> hm, the same
<siretart> slomo: now it cryes about a not found libtomboy.so
<slomo> Mitario: recommends doesn't matter
<slomo> siretart: what did you change to get this? ;)
<Mitario> still, it should be converted ;)
<siretart> slomo: reinstall mono-classlib-1.0
<siretart> and installing mono-gac
<Mitario> i've looked at the deps for every non-dynamic package :/ can't find a thing with cairo1 or glitz
<slomo> Mitario: wait, i'll take a loook
<Mitario> yes, teach me oh great master
<slomo> siretart: what happens after reinstalling tomboy? ;) and is this libtomboy.so somewhere?
<siretart> slomo: nothing :(
<siretart> will need to ask tseng
<dholbach> Mitario: grep glitz /usr/lib/*.la ?
<slomo> Mitario: rebuild libxfcegui4-1 first... /usr/lib/libxfcegui4.la <--- that's the evil one
<siretart> I heard there was some foo yesterday evening about glitz
<siretart> I think thats another mass transition :(
<Mitario> sladen, 4-3 you mean?
<slomo> Mitario: or that... don't know the exact package name ;)
<Mitario> eh slomo
<Mitario> heh ok :)
<dholbach> siretart: i think so
<Mitario> oh right, I now see what I did wrong in my search
<Mitario> I just looked for deps on cairo2
<Mitario> but didn't expect any other linkage with glitz
<slomo> siretart: does this exist: /usr/lib/tomboy/libtomboy.so ?
<siretart> slomo: yes, with 21556 bytes
<slomo> siretart: and yes, this seems like another transition... rebuilding everything that depends on glitz :/
<slomo> siretart: then i don't know... sorry
<sistpoty> does anyone know, s.th. about pango1.0-dev?
<sistpoty> i got strange errors here: /usr/include/pango-1.0/pango/pangoft2.h:48: error: syntax error before '*' token (more of this follow)
<sistpoty> at fisrt glance, this doesn't look to a problem in the source-package, but rather a pango problem, however i
<sistpoty> + am not sure bout this
<Mitario> hmm, i'm wondering how I can install that new xfcegui package in my pbuilder, so I can move a level up in the cairo transition
<dholbach> sistpoty: what is in line 48?
<sistpoty> dholbach: mom
<sistpoty> function definitions, seems like unknown types to me
<dholbach> yep
<sistpoty> void pango_ft2_render             (FT_Bitmap         *bitmap, [...] 
<dholbach> maybe a missing include or something
<sistpoty> hm...
<slomo> sistpoty: this is freetyp2
<slomo> siretart: /usr/include/freetype2/freetype/freetype.h maybe
<siretart> ?
<ivoks> :)
<dholbach> /usr/include/freetype2/freetype/ftimage.h?
<slomo> siretart: sorry... i meant sistpoty ;)
<sistpoty> hehe
<siretart> ah
<siretart> :)
<dholbach> sistpoty: does it have libfreetype6-dev as a build-dep? and includes /usr/include/freetype2/freetype/ftimage.h?
<ivoks> meeting was yestrday?!
<siretart> jessir
<ivoks> uh, sorry... didn't know that
<sistpoty> dholbach: mom...
<slomo> dholbach: shouldn't freetype.h be enough as freetype.h includes ftimage.h?
<slomo> dholbach: i don't remember any program which included something else from freetype
<sistpoty> dholbach: indirectly it does... i'm just wondering, why freetype.h is not included
<dholbach> slomo: yeah, probably - i just grepped for FT_Bitmap
<sistpoty> from the pango-file
<slomo> well... brb *reboots*
<Mitario> ugh totem-gstreamer still depends on cairo1?
<Mitario> or anyways according to apt-cache rdepends libcairo1
<dholbach> if you want to hear the latest news, i suggest you take the cairo/glitz discussion over to #ubuntu-devel
<dholbach> seb128 told me there was some trouble after upstream changed the soname
<Mitario> ah
<dholbach> but i'm not quite sure i got the details right
<Mitario> hmm, maybe I should start something simpler first then :)
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UniverseUnmetDeps seems to have some work left on it
<dholbach> apt-cache -i unmet   in general is a good source for fix-candidates
<Mitario> multiverse is not MOTU job right?
<dholbach> it actually is
<Mitario> ah allright
<Mitario> also a must-fix gole for breezy?
<siretart> sistpoty: we are leaving now for chummers!
<dholbach> Mitario: as much as we can
<Mitario> allright, i'll just focus on that then
<sistpoty> siretart: allright, i'll be there in about 30mins
<Mitario> hi \sh
<sistpoty> dholbach: this is strange... from pango there are includes to /usr/include/ft2build.h, and ft2build.h requires the include-path to also search in /usr/include/freetype2 (which imo doesn't fit for kaffe)
<\sh> re
<dholbach> sistpoty: hm
<sistpoty> but where would kaffe know this... as it only wants gtk2.0-dev? from autotools?
<Mithrandir> sistpoty: pkg-config --cflags freetype2
<\sh> oergs..completly tired now
<Mithrandir> sistpoty: does it include freetype itself?  If so, it should look for it using pkg-config, if it gets ft2build.h through some other .h file, that should be fixed.
<lathiat> dholbach: haha dude
<lathiat> dholbach: jokes!
<lathiat> dholbach: (r.e. appology to meeting)
<dholbach> lathiat: yeah :)
<dholbach> lathiat: i just felt i needed to make it clear :)
<lathiat> 'sall good ;p
<dholbach> even better
<sistpoty> Mithrandir: no, the path is something like probably s.th. else -> pango-headers -> ft2build.h -> unresolved
<sistpoty> Mithrandir: at least that way i read it ;)
<Mithrandir> sistpoty: seems like it should use the pangoft2  in pkg-config rather than just pango
<\sh> dholbach: my fault
<\sh> (your excuse)
<dholbach> \sh: don't worry
<lathiat> anyone know about the glitz stuff?
<lathiat> gnomemm:
<lathiat> /bin/sed: can't read /usr/lib/libglitz.la: No such file or directory
<lathiat> libtool: link: `/usr/lib/libglitz.la' is not a valid libtool archive
<sistpoty> ah finally... i think i got it... pkg-config is called from configure... so maybe i should regenerate the automake/autoconf-stuff and everything will be fine :)
<dholbach> lathiat: better ask in #ubuntu-devel
<jAvier0> hi, i know this is not the *best* place for asking this, but i couldn't get any answer in other chanels
<jAvier0> is here anybody in charge of the 'trademark' or 'marketing'?
<Mithrandir> jAvier0: not in here, no.  What do you wonder about?
<\sh> lathiat: autotools magic?
<crimsun_> it just needs to be rebuilt against the new gtk/cairo
<lathiat> crimsun_: well thats what i was doing, rebuilding it :)
<lathiat> maybe something its linking too needs to be rebuilt
<lathiat> or something
<jAvier0> i'm working in a ubuntu web site, and i have sent an email to the trademark deparment, but i've never received a response
* lathiat greps for glitz in /usr/lib/*.la
<slomo> hmm... who can i talk to for kernel problems? ;)
<dholbach> #ubuntu-kernel
<\sh> jAvier0: sabdfl when he is online or try mdz at least he can help u much more then we can
<slomo> dholbach: thanks *makes a note*
<jAvier0> those are nicks?
<dholbach> jdub maybe too
<dholbach> yes
<jAvier0> where can i find them?
<\sh> #ubuntu-devel
<jAvier0> thanx!
<Mithrandir> jAvier0: what email address did you send to?
<jAvier0> trademarks@ubuntu.com, the one listed in http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/TrademarkPolicy/
<Mithrandir> jAvier0: try resending the mail to info@ubuntu as well.
<jAvier0> ok, thank you very much!
<slomo> lathiat: any matches?
<ivoks> ping dholbach
<dholbach> ivoks: pong
<ivoks> dholbach: i'm just checking status of etherape
<ivoks> you said it's uploaded, but...
<Mitario> is libgl1-mesa-dev a replacement for xlibmesa-glu-dev?
<dholbach> ivoks: did i say so?
<\sh> i think libglu-mesa-dev?
<ivoks> http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/details.py?upid=27
<dholbach> ivoks: i don't remember... sorry - you might ask one of the buildd/archive guys, what happened to it
<slomo> Mitario: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUGLUTransition
<ivoks> dholbach: ok
<dholbach> ivoks: lamont, infinity, elmo
<Mitario> sladen, right, another transition ok :)
* Mitario moves on to the next package
<sistpoty> ok, i am off for now... (meeting siretart, and i think i am late again *g*)... cya
<dholbach> Mitario: it's good to have you here
<dholbach> sistpoty: have fun :)
<sistpoty> thx
<\sh> hmm
* ivoks has lots of exams in semptember, so he will not be true MOTU till october
<\sh> strange..who had this behaviour with jumping desktops when a popup pops up?
<dholbach> ivoks: i'll try to fill up the gap you leave :)
<ivoks> dholbach: it's a small gap :)
<lathiat> ah ok so gdkmm, gtkmm need to be rebuilt first
<ivoks> lol
<lathiat> i have a really evil question, anyone know if i could take keyboard input from 1 machine and redirect it to the X keyboard input of another
<ivoks> none of my pygtk apps are working now :)
<slomo> ivoks: why's that?
<dholbach> ivoks: that's not true
<ivoks> all seg fault
<\sh> pygtk is running here
<ivoks> wifi-radar = dead, backup.py = dead, gajim = dead
<ivoks> omg! :)
<lathiat> ouch
<\sh> this is a dream
<\sh> ivoks: u broke your system...
<ivoks> segfaults after loading pango libs
<\sh> but how and why?
<ivoks> i only did upgrade of breezy
<\sh> ivoks: from hoary?
<ivoks> no
<ivoks> breezy for yesterday to breezy today :)
<\sh> strange
<\sh> i just made my update...let me relogin...to have all libs removed properly
<\sh> brb
<ivoks> wifi-radar dies after atk.so
<slomo> ivoks: i've rebooted a few minutes ago... and some seconds before i updated... and everything's working here
<ivoks> uh, ok
<ivoks> then breezy is ok
<ivoks> hm... i had lots of hard reseting while testing ACPI
<ivoks> maybe something went wrong with FS
<slomo> hmm... that sounds nice: http://raphael.slinckx.net/gshrooms.php :)
<ivoks> hardly that could be the problem :)
<ivoks> slomo: and illegal :)
<slomo> ivoks: why? depends on what you share ;)
<ivoks> or i should read beyond the subject line? :)
<slomo> ivoks: yes read beyond the subject ;)
<ivoks> If you click listen, rhythmbox comes to front and starts playing the buddy's feed.
<ivoks> great
<ivoks> then it isn't illegal
<ivoks> cause you aren't downloading music, just listening non-comerical streaming :)
<slomo> ivoks: wasn't this illegal too when you don't have a license for it?
<ivoks> nope
<ivoks> slomo: then you shouldn't listen to music at your friend's house either
<\sh> re
<\sh> works
<ivoks> \sh: yeah, problem is only on my laptop
<ivoks> slomo: problem is...
<slomo> ivoks: but this is some kind of radio, isn't it?
<ivoks> slomo: it's a pygtk app :))
<ivoks> slomo: no, it isn't radio is broadcasting... you aren't broadcasting, you are streaming to one person
<slomo> ivoks: lol... but i think you find the problem soon :)
<\sh> ivoks: gajim is pygtk it worksd
<slomo> ok, slang2 transition is done except some main stuff, stuff i can't fix (upstream problem and upstream seems to be dead) and this one: http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/details.py?upid=492
<jtan325> if i have a debian package, and i would like to test for the existence of a program's configuration file in the user's home directory, and then copy over a sample file if none exists, where would I add this functionality?
<Mitario> how do I fix a depend like: haddock depends on ghc6 or 5, but ghc5 depends on haddock to build
<\sh> grmpf..i left my nc6000 in the office..so no compiling tonight
<jtan325> debian/rules doesn't seem like the right place
<herve> hello
<\sh> hey herve
<Mitario> this dependency stuff is so weird
<Mitario> ghc6 depends on libgmp3, and libgmp3c2 replaces libgmp3, and I can install libgmp3c2, but ghc6 keeps getting stuck on libgmp3
<slomo> Mitario: ghc is completly broken afaik... but better talk to siretart for ghc
<Mitario> siretart, ping? :)
<Mitario> slomo, ok ty :)
<Yagisan> Good Morning All
<DanielN> morning?? :)
<Mitario> evening ;)
<DanielN> yep
<Mitario> is benjaminmontgomery here?
<DanielN> ;>
<Yagisan> 4:30am here :)
<\sh> hmmm
<Mitario> phew :)
<\sh> rhythmbox...is it running?
<\sh> The error was 'BadIDChoice (invalid resource ID chosen for this connection)'. (Details: serial 23 error_code 14 request_code 1 minor_code 0)
<Mitario> get a crash on startup here
* Mitario gdbs
<Mitario> oh right, no debugging symbols :)
<Mitario> \sh, where would I put FTBS with GL/GLU transition?
<\sh> on the wiki page
<Mitario> ok, because there's no 'status' column or st yet on that page
<\sh> put it there.
<\sh> but is it really gl/glu or gcc4 issue?
<Mitario> gcc4 issue
<Mitario> but it's a gl/glu transition pkg
<Mitario> would it be a good idea to have an overall package status wikipage? :)
<\sh> doesn
<\sh> 't matter...can u fix it?
* Mitario checks
<Mitario> it's flightgear, so :/
<\sh> put the output on nopaste or something
<lathiat> ok who wants to upload a new gtkmm to rebuild with glitz for me? :)
<lathiat> s/with/without
<Mitario> \sh, http://pastebin.com/346137
<\sh> Mitario: there is a lib missing
<Mitario> really?
<\sh> and it looks like something important...because it has namespace: std::
<Mitario> hmm
<\sh> undefined reference at linker stage is always a lib
* Mitario doesn't have enough knowlege of c++ for that ;)
<Mitario> ok
<\sh> hmm...i have a look..but can
<\sh> 't build right now
<\sh> the r200 is not strong enough and gets hot
<Mitario> ok, if you have an idea, i'll patch it and try again
<Mitario> bah buffy also FTBFS
<\sh> Mitario: try with g++-3.4 as build-dep please
<\sh> flightgear
<Mitario> willdo
<Mitario> \sh, same error
<lathiat> soo.. noo takers for an upload? doh
<lathiat> wonder when siretart is back
<Mitario> hmm, weird no, it just didn't build with g++-3.4
<Treenaks> Complete & Utter Crack: http://foodfight.org/fotos/2005/08-25%20Weird%20keys/?img_0085.jpg
<\sh> Mitario: pbuilder?
<Mitario> \sh, yeah
<\sh> Mitario: try flightgear 0.9.8-2 from debian
<\sh> 0.9.8-3 is actual http://packages.debian.org/unstable/games/flightgear
<phlaegel> so is avahi going to make it into breezy?
<siretart> re from the pub
<siretart> lathiat: pong
<siretart> Mitario: pong
<lathiat> siretart: http://bur.st/~lathiat/gtkmm2.0.debdiff ;p
<Mitario> siretart, oh, welcome :)
<lathiat> siretart: in a few after i finished the testbuild :)
<Mitario> siretart, ghc6, :)
<Mitario> what is the process to get a package rebuilt btw?
<siretart> lathiat: sorry, I'm in the pub. no reviews atm :)
<lathiat> siretart: hahaha
<Mitario> siretart, you are actually IN the pub? :P
<siretart> Mitario: mi	you solved the issue?!
<siretart>  Mitario sure. beside sistpoty
<Mitario> siretart, hah, no that's the problem I thought you knew more about it :)
<\sh> Mitario: yeah...we have pubs with wifi
<siretart> Mitario: we are having wpa secured wifi here :)
<Mitario> we don't have any internet cafes :(
<Mitario> *jealous*
<\sh> Mitario: it's not internet cafe dependend
<Mitario> ah
<lathiat> siretart: well when you get back the testbuild worked ;p
<\sh> Mitario: here in cologne we have many places with open wifis in pubs...my company is sometimes sponsoring them..
<\sh> aeh the company i work for :(
<\sh> :)
<\sh> shitty uk keyboard
<siretart> uk keyboards are really weird
<\sh> switching from german to uk keyboard makes me mad
<siretart> indeed
<siretart> Mitario: what about ghc6? is it working?
<Mitario> siretart, no, I've been trying too
<Mitario> siretart, but it seems to be some kind of circular builddep :/
<Mitario> but i'm still investigating
<siretart> Mitario: and even if you have a ghc6 binary, the current release wont go through gcc-4.0
<Mitario> ah
<Mitario> siretart, i've moved on to some other packages now
<lathiat> dholbach! :)
<dholbach> lathiat: :)
<lathiat> dholbach: http://bur.st/~lathiat/gtkmm2.0.debdiff care to looK? ;p
<lathiat> dholbach: not that its an overly complex debdiff ;p
<slomo> wb dholbach :)
<Mitario> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hi everybody
<Mitario> what do I do with packages after marking them 'need for rebuiltd' on the wikipage?
<dholbach> Mitario: either attach a minimalistic debdiff somewhere and ask somebody to apply it or ask somebody to rebuild and upload it
<Mitario> oki
<dholbach> Mitario: you should tell elmo (james.troup at canonical.com) to put you on the buildds whitelist
<dholbach> lathiat: i have a look
<dholbach> lathiat: uploaded
<lathiat> dholbach: thanks
<dholbach> de rien
<Mitario> if I change a source package, and it's more than a rebuild, should I add <ver>ubuntu1?
<crimsun> yes
<crimsun> is it Debian-native?
<dholbach> if it has buildX, replace it with ubuntu1
<dholbach> hi daniel btw
<Mitario> dholbach, it doesnt
<crimsun> hi daniel :)
<Mitario> just a debian version number
<dholbach> bbl
<Mitario> would http://rafb.net/paste/results/MZZyIL34.html look like a gcc4 error?
<\sh> yes could be...what is it?
<Mitario> ctsim
<\sh> mmm
<\sh> try this
<\sh> SGPDriver driver = SGPDriver (...)
<\sh> the next line as well
<\sh> Class var = ClassConstructor(...)
<\sh> i'm not sure about it
<Mitario> heh doing 3 packages at a time now :/
<Mitario> \sh, results in more errors
<Mitario> eh no actually the same
<\sh> mmh: sudo apt-get install php4-mcrypt hilft dir evtl
<\sh> Mitario: i thought so..leave them if its not possible..i will try it tomorrow
<\sh> i have also one beast...boson-base
<Mitario> \sh, okay
* Mitario fixed some packages by now
<\sh> and this is qt...there is an include error issue in a .ui file, which is translated to cpp/h
<Mitario> buh
<\sh> one last cigarette and i'm going to bed..just had 4 hours of sleep today
<Mitario> heh
* Mitario going to bed soon too btw
<Mitario> i'll create some debdiffs tomorrow and put them on the wiki
<\sh> thx
<Mitario> btw, most packages on the wiki in unmetdeps actually work
<slomo> Mitario: did you look at every binary package created by these source packages?
<slomo> Mitario: you can try to regenerate this list... maybe it's a bit old
<Mitario> yeah well, I just do apt-get install <package> for every package :)
<\sh> Mitario: aehm...check the deps...
<\sh> Mitario: some deps are in the archive but will disappear in the future
<Mitario> well if the debs aren't isntallable, the package wouldn't be installable too
<Mitario> ah right
<Mitario> how can I find out about them?
<Mitario> anyways good night!
<slomo> gn8 \sh_away
<\sh> ok..going to bed early today :)
<bddebian> Gnight \sh
<herve> night all
<pef> mmm kvpnc seems to be accepted into universe (heart in REVU), but I can't find it in official repository
<Yagisan> pef: ping
<Nafallo> pef: that's not the same. the heart only says it has enough advocates.
<pef> Yagisan, pong
<pef> Nafallo, and what is now missing to get it accepted ?
<Nafallo> pef: nothing :-)
<Nafallo> pef: or, ehh... elmo :-P
<Nafallo> after someone uploads it that is
<pef> :] 
<Yagisan> pef: was browsing the Universe Candidates at the wiki, you listed Doomsday as a candidate
<pef> now only 2 advocates are required, right ?
<Yagisan> pef: It's sitting in revu
<Yagisan> yes - just 2
<pef> Yagisan, it's not exactly me, I've just added the note about the data files ;)
<Yagisan> oh, well the data file installers at at revu too
<Yagisan> :)
<pef> Yagisan, I've updated the wiki, thanks !
<slomo> Yagisan: you got me vote for deng again ;)
<Yagisan> thanks
<Yagisan> all I need now, are some kind words for the rest of deng-*
<slomo> Yagisan: ok, i'll look at one... anything you want to be looked at first?
<Yagisan> most popular based on downloads is deng-iwad-doom2-installer
<slomo> ok
<Yagisan> followed by deng-jdoom-rp, then deng-jdoom-tp, deng-jdoom-ep and deng-jdoom-ui ;)
<Nafallo> slomo: yes, kazehakase ;-)
<slomo> Yagisan: only one ;) and then kazehakase, whatever that is ;)
<Yagisan> kazehakase won't be fun. I used to use it on Debian
<Yagisan> it was effectively (for my point of view as a user) a shell around mozilla
<Nafallo> slomo, Yagisan: see my comment :-P
<Yagisan> that's funny
<Nafallo> and ask if it's unclear ;-)
<Yagisan> I think they are same version
<Nafallo> right now yes, but this means we have to rebuild it everytime we have a new mozilla coming.
<Nafallo> and that would be a PITA
<Yagisan> it IS a PITA. Have you tried to use it ? it's then more of a PITA.
<Nafallo> I'm only fixing a bug on Malone :-P
<pef> bye !
<Nafallo> doesn't work in hoary because we have diffrent mozilla then kazehakase is built for
<Yagisan> looking at the upstream site now
<lathiat> ajmitch: i udpated pkgstat to not be broken
<lathiat> ajmitch: and handle libraries
<Yagisan> Nafallo: upstream site seems to indicate it "should" work with newer releases then what it was compiled for
<Nafallo> I guess we could always try :-P
<Nafallo> but then I'm not sure what happens if it doesn't work in breezy ;-)
<slomo> Yagisan: the doom2 installer looks good imho :) i assume all installers are very similar?
<Nafallo> breezy-updates candidate?
<Nafallo> Yagisan: where on that page did you find that info? :-)
<slomo> Yagisan: but... the package even gets installed when it doesn't fine the wad file in the directory one mentioned... that seems wrong to me
<ajmitch> lathiat: great
<Yagisan> Nafallo: http://kazehakase.sourceforge.jp/wiki/hiki.cgi?cmd=view&p=AboutKazehakase&key=mozilla
<Yagisan> slomo: All installers are very similar
<slomo> Nafallo: you have doubled Build-Depends on mozilla-dev in k*
<Yagisan> slomo: package is installed but would need to be re-configured if it doesn't find the wad file
<Nafallo> slomo: I know. to version the dep.
<Nafallo> slomo: >= and then <<
<slomo> Yagisan: maybe add something about that to the script... and let the user retry when he wants... and maybe a prompt before the user has to enter something... an completly empty line seems weird
<slomo> Nafallo: oh, haven't seen that... sorry... it's a bit late ;)
<Nafallo> slomo: no worries :-)
<Nafallo> Yagisan, slomo: shall I upload that versioned kazehakase and try to fix it in the next releasecycle?
<slomo> Nafallo: it looks ok for me... don't know if there's a better solution when it always break on new versions
<Nafallo> slomo: I'll take that headache when the time comes then I try to speak to the debian maintainer until then.
<Nafallo> :-)
<Yagisan> Nafallo, what does debian do with the deps ?
<Yagisan> are the as tight ?
<Yagisan> s/the/they/
<slomo> Nafallo: yeah, probably the best way... and when debian doesn't know talk to upstream
<Yagisan> upstream speaks Japanese :)
<Nafallo> Yagisan: yea, but they use conflicts
<slomo> Nafallo: but your solution is clearly better than what was there before imho
<Nafallo> slomo: haven't worked since warty, if even then ;-)
<Nafallo> so yea :-)
<slomo> Nafallo: up with it :P
<Yagisan> for now, go with the tight depends, Ubuntu releases every 6 months, so it would need another update anyway
<slomo> Yagisan: got me suggestions for the script?
<Yagisan> slomo: yep, it's a very simple script I wrote
<Yagisan> I'm looking at it now
<slomo> Yagisan: please improve it a bit and tell me then ;)
<Yagisan> if I exit 127 on error, it won't install then
<slomo> Yagisan: yes... but let the user retry when he wants... maybe it was just a typo ;)
* Yagisan wonders what time of the morning I wrote that script
* Yagisan is impressed that there were no bug reports in 6 months
<Nafallo> I put a comment on it but do not want it archived ;-)
<slomo> Nafallo: why? just as a reminder? ;)
<slomo> Nafallo: btw... can't this be built against firefox?
* lathiat boggles at openswan
<lathiat> binary claims to be 2.3.0-2 but the source is 2.2.0
<Yagisan> slomo: No, needs mozilla to the best of my knowledge
<Mithrandir> lathiat: is there anything wrong with that?
<lathiat> Mithrandir: how can there be a higher binary in the archive than source version?
<Yagisan> slomo: that's why I removed it, and taught my wife to use firefox and knoquerer
<Mithrandir> lathiat: source version and binary version doesn't have to match
<lathiat> Mithrandir: oh? didnt know that
<slomo> Yagisan: why don't you use epiphany or galeon? ;)
<Mithrandir> lathiat: look at gcc-defaults, for instance.
<lathiat> Mithrandir: well, where would it get its different binary version from
<Yagisan> slomo: They don't render my business website correctly
<slomo> Yagisan: give me an url :)
<Mithrandir> lathiat: specified in the build
<Yagisan> slomo: the current work in progress is at http://users.tpg.com.au/yagisan/
<lathiat> Mithrandir: yerrr whats an epoch
<lathiat> i think i just stepped into bad territory :)
<Nafallo> slomo: it can, but I don't want to differ with debian until I discussed it when there maintainer.
<Nafallo> slomo: and yes, a reminder and hopefully someone comment on it with a better solution ;-)
<slomo> lamont, Mithrandir: we had a 2.3.0 sourceversion some time ago... http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/o/openswan/
<slomo> lathiat even
<lathiat> slomo: could this be due to the epoch that was added?
<lathiat> theres like
<lathiat> a 1:2.2.0
<slomo> lathiat: probably this is the reason why the epoch was added... now the 2.2.0 is "higher" than the 2.3.0
<lathiat> slomo: ah
<lathiat> i see
<slomo> lathiat: and the 2.2.0 isn't in the archive in binary form because of build failures
<lathiat> slomo: right
<lathiat> so i should look at fixing 2.2.0
<lathiat> and not wonder where 2.3.0 went
<slomo> lathiat: it looks like gcc 4.0 problems... but this is kernel stuff, isn't it? so compile with gcc 3.3
<janimo> guys, didn't someone say libcairo1 was purged from the archive?
<janimo> how come it is still found in builds?
<slomo> lathiat: i mean gcc 3.4
<lathiat> janimo: you would still have a local copy
<lathiat> janimo: perhaps
<slomo> janimo: it is still there... so not every package depending on it is broken
<lathiat> janimo: also various packages have not yet been rebuilt, which make them uninstallable
<janimo> not me, the ubuntu build system
<janimo> some xfce4 packages just got a kick for rebuild yesterday and they seem to have linked agains cairo1
<janimo> somehow
<lathiat> err
<lathiat> how did that happen
<janimo> I suppose another dependency (libexo) pulled that in or whatever
<janimo> the question is isn;t cairo1 gone for good so anything trying to build against it is supposed to FTBFS and we notice?
<janimo> I was happy xfce4 got rebuilt then saw it still needs cairo1
<lathiat> sure that particular package got rebuilt?
<lathiat> it might have failed
<lathiat> or that package may not have been sent at all
<mbreit> does someone know lisp a little bit?
<ajmitch> my lisp knowledge is about (()) :)
<slomo> mbreit: show me the real error in the ppc build of maxima and i'll look further ;)
<mbreit> lol... i am asking because i tried to fix unmet deps of maxima... and succeded on amd64...
<mbreit> but unfortunatly it failed on all other archs...
<mbreit> slomo: send the error via jabber... thanks for looking
<slomo> mbreit: doesn't look like a lisp error... more like some bug in gcl
<ajmitch> 14
<ajmitch> hm
<slomo> 14?
<ajmitch> sorry, irssi is on screen 14 :)
* ajmitch was just doing an online resize of /var
#ubuntu-motu 2005-08-31
<lathiat> err, anyone a C++ transition guru
<lathiat> looking at this debian package, the author has made libexatractor1c2 provide: libexatractor1
<lathiat> isnt that broken?
<ajmitch> yes
<lathiat> so i wont merge taht
<ajmitch> slap him round a bit
<lathiat> i'll mail him
<ajmitch> it means that exising packages will happily try & use the incompatible .so
<ajmitch> and fail miserably in a screaming heap, in many cases
<lathiat> as i thought
<ajmitch> the only case where it may work ok, is where he changed c102 -> c2
<ajmitch> and nothing actually depends on libexatractor1
<lathiat> right, except he is providing libexatractor1 not libextractor1c2
<lathiat> err, 1c102
<ajmitch> yep
<ajmitch> if he had c102, he should have dropped it & not gone to c2, but that's another matter :)
<lathiat> +Conflicts: libextractor1, libextractor0, libextractor
<lathiat> +Replaces: libextractor1, libextractor0, libextractor +Provides: libextractor1, libextractor
<lathiat> fun :)
<ajmitch> nasty, imho
<lathiat> quite
<lathiat> not sure why it eneds any of it really
<lathiat> hes also enforcing building with gcc4
<ajmitch> it doesn't
<lathiat> by modifying rules to specify CC=/usr/bin/gcc-4.0
<ajmitch> that may have been excusable at one point
<ajmitch> but not when 4.1 is made default, and has the same ABI
<lathiat> ok
<lathiat> well i can just leave out this entire merge then
<lathiat> not sure what to do tho
<lathiat> since i dont "want" to merge the changes :)
<lathiat> just leave the version where it is?
<tseng> siretart: ?
<phlaegel> who was working on packaging avahi?
<ajmitch> lathiat
<ajmitch> well, he got a DD to package it
<lathiat> yeh ross burton did it
<phlaegel> ah
<lathiat> its ready, im just waiting for 0.2 before i upload
<ajmitch> lathiat: got any updated stuff for me to upload, like a proper dbus reload?
<lathiat> which will be soon
<ajmitch> ok..
<lathiat> the package is all fixed up tho
<ajmitch> great
<lathiat> as far as i can tell
<lathiat> ajmitch: what about the dbus reload?
<lathiat> i got the dbus restart removed
<lathiat> since that seemed to be the thing to do, im nto sure if that decision has been changed
<ajmitch> right
<ajmitch> it just didn't love me until I restarted debus, remember
<phlaegel> hm. I was about to ask about starting avahi earlier in the boot process to enable nfs mounts on .local hostnames to work, but it occurs to me that avahi doesn't actually have to be running for that, does it...
<lathiat> ajmitch: right
<lathiat> ajmitch: but if you restart dbus, you break things
<lathiat> phlaegel: libnss-mdns doesnt need avahi to be running
<lathiat> phlaegel: the new version (0.6) will use it if available, but if not it'l fall back to its own code
<ajmitch> lathiat: what currently breaks if you restart it?
<ajmitch> lathiat: it's a sad thing, that restarting something makes programs break :)
<lathiat> ajmitch: yes it is, theres been a big uproar about it
<lathiat> flamefest with walters, etc
<lathiat> much fun
<lathiat> ajmitch: battstat applet crashes atm
<ajmitch> right
<lathiat> it breaks other things too but i dont know about them
<lathiat> problem is
<lathiat> its hard to reconnect
<ajmitch> so far I've only used it on my desktop
<lathiat> libdbus sucks
<lathiat> and keeps lots of internal state
<lathiat> and walters wont fix it because they dont recommend restarting
<lathiat> or something
<ajmitch> argh
<ajmitch> people will need to restart it at some point
<lathiat> they reboot
<ajmitch> You now need to reboot your computer'
<lathiat> yes
<lathiat> exactly
<ajmitch> welcome to windows 95
<lathiat> yarr
<lathiat> so anyway
<lathiat> becase i waw filled with hate
<lathiat> i started writing a new dbus client library
<lathiat> that doesnt suck
<ajmitch> haha
<lathiat> so we have libebus-client, but its far from ready yet :)
<ajmitch> how well does it work?
<ajmitch> got the code up anywhere?
<lathiat> not at all yet :)
<lathiat> naw its mostly just playing atm
<ajmitch> 10 points if you have it in bzr or baz archive :)
<lathiat> yeh i was just thinking
<lathiat> might play with bzr
<lathiat> bah 7am
<lathiat> back to being shaped
<lathiat> i need more disk io so i can pbuilder 3 times at once without my laptop crying at me
<ajmitch> yeah
<ajmitch> I might need to put in the ata133 card I have on the shelf
<ajmitch> and another disk
<lathiat> nice fat raid5 array woudlnt go astray
<ajmitch> mmm
<lathiat> and quad dual core opterons
<lathiat> and 4GB of ram
<lathiat> maybe 8 :)
<ajmitch> I've only got an 1800+ XP
<ajmitch> 1GB
<lathiat> heh
<lathiat> im no a pentium-m 2ghz with 512M
<ajmitch> laptop?
<lathiat> ya
<lathiat> i only have a laptop :)
* ajmitch jealous
<lathiat> my gatway is an athlon 800
<lathiat> which is now running an x server
<lathiat> for the pure purpose of x2xing its keyboard to said laptop :)
<ajmitch> gateway is a p2-350
<ajmitch> 80GB disk, so it can run squid & apt-proxy
<lathiat> because slouching over the laptop is bad
* ajmitch should move his ubuntu apt-proxy onto the gateway box
<ajmitch> since it has 37GB free in /var
<slomo> ok... good night everybody :)
<lathiat> night slomo :)
<lathiat> ajmitch: try apt-cacher, see if it works better :)
* lathiat looks at his 98% iowait
<ajmitch> it probably will
<ajmitch> but the gateway box is sarge
<lathiat> ah
<lathiat> mine runs hoary
<ajmitch> I might upgrade it to breezy
<lathiat> blah starting to get tired
<lathiat> last 3 packages for tonight i think
<ajmitch> pbuilder is only up to 'f' for unmet deps here :)
<lathiat> configure: WARNING: regexp.h: present but cannot be compiled
<lathiat> configure: WARNING: regexp.h: check for missing prerequisite headers?
<lathiat> configure: WARNING: regexp.h: proceeding with the preprocessor's result
<lathiat> configure: WARNING:     ## ------------------------------------ ##
<lathiat> configure: WARNING:     ## Report this to bug-autoconf@gnu.org. ##
<lathiat> configure: WARNING:     ## ------------------------------------ ##
<lathiat> hrm
<ajmitch> I've seen that in the past
<lathiat> compiles anyway
* lathiat shrugs
<lathiat> is there any way to determine packages that didnt coem from debian?
<lathiat> apt-get.org style?
<lathiat> just thinking of chasing up unmaintained stuff
<phlaegel> lathiat: I figured that avahi didn't have to be running to resolve names, but then why do my nfs mount on .local names fail on boot most times?
<ajmitch> yeah, I've got a list generated by my ugly scripts
<lathiat> phlaegel: no idea
<phlaegel> hm
<ajmitch> lathiat: http://ajmitch.dyndns.win.co.nz/debuild/ubuntu/merge-tool/current/rfp
<ajmitch> lathiat: what's the changelog entry for libextractor, etc rebuild?
<lathiat> * Rebuild to lose libdps1 dependency.
<lathiat> feel free to DEBFULLNAME="Trent Lloyd" DEBEMAIL="lathiat@bur.st" *G*
<lathiat> i think i've got enough to convince the CC anyway :)
<ajmitch> echo "libextractor vips drawtiming" > lathiat.dps1
<ajmitch> ./buildList.sh lathiat.dps1 transition "Rebuild to remove libdps1 dependency"
<ajmitch> running now :)
<lathiat> ajmitch: while your at it
<lathiat> ajmitch: add sawfish, animal0, dvdauthor
<lathiat> heh
<lathiat> too late :)
<ajmitch> I really need to add in testing hooks
<lathiat> this pkgstat is the best thing
<lathiat> makes it so easy yay
<ajmitch> so I can put conditions on, eg "doesn't depend on libcairo1"
<lathiat> ajmitch: ah
<lathiat> ajmitch: thatd be usefull
<ajmitch> indicates whether the binaries lost the dep, reduces the work for me :)
<lathiat>  07:26:09 up  9:20, 13 users,  load average: 2.57, 2.80, 2.85
<lathiat> poor thing
<lathiat> CPUs at 64C, running hot :)
<ajmitch> Rebuilding libextractor, 0.4.2-2ubuntu2
<ajmitch> dch worked :)
<lathiat> cool :)
<ajmitch> what's the pkgstat url?
<ajmitch> bur.st/~lathiat/pkgstat.shs ?
<lathiat> http://bur.st/~lathiat/pkgstat.shs
<lathiat> let me upload again
<lathiat> hangon
<lathiat> done
<ajmitch> ok
<ajmitch> I might clean mine up & put it on the wiki
<lathiat> whats yours do
<ajmitch> or just put up the bzr url :)
<ajmitch> the buildList.sh
<ajmitch> and the ugly python
<lathiat> ah
* lathiat forces his laptop fan to full speed
<lathiat> im not sure it good to have it running so warm :)
<ajmitch> hm, < 1GB free on /home
<lathiat> oops
<lathiat> hrm im down to 1.4G
<lathiat> that'l last me a while yet :)
<lathiat> hrm
* lathiat wonders what happened to libxp-dev
* lathiat wonders where one is supposed to get X11/extensions/Print.h now
<hub> who does pull packages from Debian ?
<hub> sylpheed-claws-gtk2 isn't in universe
<hub> so I'm rebuilding it pulling the source of Debian
<hub> or shall I just upload it to REVU
<jblack> Who was having the problem with a broken archive-mirror?
<jblack> Hi all. :)
<ajmitch> jblack: jsgotangco, wasn't it?
<jblack> Yeah.
<jblack> js: There?
<jblack> Nope
<lathiat> hehe
<jtan325> if i've got a program that relies on a configuration file existing in the user's home directory, and i'd like to copy over a sample configuration to the home directory if one doesn't exist, would this be accomplished via maintainer scripts?
<lathiat> jtan325: No that wouldbe a bad idea, what you would do is put an example file in /usr/share/doc/<pkg> along with a README.Debian explaining what to do
<ajmitch> no, it would have to be done by the program when it runs
<ajmitch> creating a config file on first run is fairly common
<lathiat> or that
<trulux> heya folks
<ajmitch> since there can be many users on a box
<jtan325> what we have currently is what lathiat suggested
<ajmitch> hello trulux
<jtan325> but
<trulux> anyone has seen 'tritium' lately?
<trulux> ajmitch: hey
<ajmitch> no
<trulux> ajmitch: how's going the summer?
<jtan325> our program complains that the file doesn't exist in ~/ if it doesn't
<jtan325> which is fine
<jtan325> but users keep coming to us and don't understand what's going on
<lathiat> jtan325: is it a gui program?
<jtan325> even though there exists a sample config file in /usr/share/doc/conky/examples
<lathiat> jtan325: perhaps you could patch the program to print out that they shoudl go look at the examples
<jtan325> lathiat, i wouldn't say gui, but it is graphical
<lathiat> and then theres the unfortunate fact that you'll get stupid users
<jtan325> that is a good idea
<lathiat> jtan325: more wondering if it should pop up an X dialog with a warning, if its launched froma menu
<ajmitch> trulux: summer? we've just had winter
<jtan325> hmmm interesting
<trulux> ajmitch: oh, right. I always forget it
<jtan325> will explore both options, thanks
<jtan325> then what are the "maintainer scripts" for?
<trulux> ajmitch: talked to Russell lately?
<jtan325> i was undert the impression that postinst would be some place to do the copying over
<ajmitch> trulux: no, not for a bit
<lathiat> jtan325: well you cant really know what user to copy it to
<jtan325> ah i see
<jtan325> ok thanks.
<crimsun_> how's new mexico again, mike?
<tritium> Hey there crimsun :)
<tritium> It's great to be home, and even better to have internet access after 3 weeks fighting with Comcast
<crimsun_> ouch
<tritium> Yeah, it's been a real bummer.  And there's no chance of getting on IRC at work.
<tritium> But I'm finally up and running again.
<ajmitch> hi tritium
<tritium> hello there ajmitch :)
<marc__> hai alls
<StrikeForce_work> anyone here?
<ajmitch> nope
<StrikeForce_work> hey ajmitch how are ya
<ajmitch> ok
<StrikeForce_work> ajmitch: got a quick question I've got a python library thats linked into another library which is in breezy and the setup.py python script creates a build directory in the folder and I want to change that to the /tmp directory how do I parse that to the setup.py script?
<StrikeForce_work> e.g. dh_python setup.py build $(DESTDIR)/tmp
* ajmitch tries to parse sentence
<StrikeForce_work> or does cdbs take care of that for you?
<StrikeForce_work> since its all working when I install it but I want it cleaner thats all
<ajmitch> afaik you don't call dh_python that way
* ajmitch could be wrong
<StrikeForce_work> ajmitch: I've commented out the whole script and just but include cdbs and it compiles and installs fine
<ajmitch> will you be around to ask me in an hour or so?
<StrikeForce_work> yeah I have to have lunch anyways
* ajmitch is occupied at the moment
<StrikeForce_work> yeah no worries speak to you then
<ajmitch> hi \sh
<\sh> morning
<ajmitch> kaffe is synced, looks like we need to do some fixing though
<StrikeForce_work> Can anyone tell me if there is an 'old' package in breezy and there is newer package available should I contact the packager or should I just basically slightly re-arrange his debian folder in the newer version and then upload it?
<StrikeForce_work> morning \sh
<\sh> StrikeForce_work: new debian version or new upstream?
<\sh> morning btw
<crimsun_> I think he means the latter
<\sh> the latter means new upstream, so uupadte ;-)
<StrikeForce_work> new upstream version \sh
<StrikeForce_work> sorry just updating it
<StrikeForce_work> e.g. mhash 0.9.1 is the current version in breezy however 0.9.2 is out and it fixes some bugs.  I also need it for python-mhash :) made by the same guys
<pef> morning
<StrikeForce_work> morning pef
<\sh> StrikeForce_work: uupdate is your friend...
<StrikeForce_work> ahh k
<StrikeForce_work> subtle hints don't normally work :(
<pef> does openoffice.org2 use the gtktoolkit for you ? it uses qt toolkit on my laptop
<StrikeForce_work> \sh: Thanks so much for the hint for uupdate saved me a crap load of time
<\sh> StrikeForce_work: well...I learned to love it sometimes as well :)
<StrikeForce_work> lol as long as the package gets built I'm getting it pbuilt now and then I'll do a lintian check then upload it if it all works I've added ubuntu1 to it because I think it was just a debian package
<\sh> StrikeForce_work: if it was a new debian upstream, sync it via elmo
<StrikeForce_work> huh can you give me a link on how more info?
<StrikeForce_work> so in other words send it to debian?
<\sh> no
<\sh> sync it from debian :)
<\sh> and elmo is our man for this :)
<StrikeForce_work> ahh k
<StrikeForce_work> elaborate that little bit more please I'm a bit dumb :)
<\sh> if there is a new debian package for the new upstream version, we sync the package from debian (after testing it by the requestor) and we don't upload it with "ubuntuX" version...
<StrikeForce_work> erm debian doesn't have 0.9.2
<\sh> every package which is synced from debian, will be synced again for the next release cycle
<\sh> ok..that's something different
<StrikeForce_work> http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=libmhash&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<StrikeForce_work> thats the debian package list
<\sh> then we need to upload it, if it's really fixing serious bugs...but think about the UVF and FV
<\sh> -FV+FF
<StrikeForce_work> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=4286
<StrikeForce_work> thats the new version from the sourceforge page
<StrikeForce_work> unless the version is just a patching of 0.9.1 hence the -1
<StrikeForce_work> maybe I can't remember debian's layout
<StrikeForce_work> looking in the debian directory it says that its mhash (0.9.1-1) unstable; urgency=low
<StrikeForce_work>   * New upstream version.  (closes: Bug#263093)
<StrikeForce_work>   * Don't rebuild autoconf files to get static libraries.  Just pass args
<StrikeForce_work>     to configure script.
<StrikeForce_work> Which is true 0.9.1 'was' a new upstream version
<StrikeForce_work> however there was bugs which I was advised of and hence 0.9.2 has been released
<\sh> sorry...I have to stop here...meeting with the ISP director from iesy :(
<\sh> cu later
<StrikeForce_work> cya
<crimsun_> if 0.9.2 has critical bugfixes, then I'd push it into breezy/uni
<crimsun_> since after breezy freezes, there will be a period where we won't be working with newer versions (since there won't be a devel branch)
<StrikeForce_work> kk
<StrikeForce_work> Just I append the ubuntu1 crimsun ?
<siretart_> tseng: ping
<siretart_> morning
<StrikeForce_work> siretart_: morning
<StrikeForce_work> siretart_: Do you have time to answer a question?
<siretart_> StrikeForce_work: Don't ask to ask. just ask :)
<StrikeForce_work> Ok then :)
<StrikeForce_work> StrikeForce_work http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=4286
<StrikeForce_work> StrikeForce_work thats the new version from the sourceforge page
<StrikeForce_work> StrikeForce_work unless the version is just a patching of 0.9.1 hence the -1
<StrikeForce_work> StrikeForce_work maybe I can't remember debian's layout
<StrikeForce_work> StrikeForce_work looking in the debian directory it says that its mhash (0.9.1-1) unstable; urgency=low
<StrikeForce_work> StrikeForce_work   * New upstream version.  (closes: Bug#263093)
<StrikeForce_work> StrikeForce_work   * Don't rebuild autoconf files to get static libraries.  Just pass args
<StrikeForce_work> StrikeForce_work     to configure script.
<StrikeForce_work> StrikeForce_work Which is true 0.9.1 'was' a new upstream version
<StrikeForce_work> StrikeForce_work however there was bugs which I was advised of and hence 0.9.2 has been released
<StrikeForce_work> lol siretart_: thats the easiest way to ask it
<StrikeForce_work> what do I do?
<StrikeForce_work> I have packaged 0.9.2 which is a new upstream version however debian doesn't have it
<siretart_> StrikeForce_work: in future, use paste.ubuntulinux.nl for longer pastes ;)
<StrikeForce_work> do I append ubuntu1 to it and upload it to revu?
<StrikeForce_work> ahh k sorry :)
<siretart_> libmhash?
<StrikeForce_work> yeah siretart_
<siretart_> StrikeForce_work: hm. so you basically ask for exception of UVF, yes?
<StrikeForce_work> I'm not asking for anything I just need the updated one in so I can add another package which is python-mhash
<siretart_> StrikeForce_work: I need to know what bugs are fixed with the new version, and if all 12 depending package will still work and build with the new version
<StrikeForce_work> well I've done a pbuild and it works
<StrikeForce_work> in regards to building that is :P
<siretart_> well, you are asking :P
<StrikeForce_work> lol
<StrikeForce_work> I'll get you the link
<siretart_> StrikeForce_work: as far as I understand you, you need an update of libmesh
<siretart_> for another, NEW package.
<StrikeForce_work> libmhash yes
<siretart_> err, yes, sorry
<StrikeForce_work> because the old libmhash had bugs in it and so did the python-mhash
<StrikeForce_work> so they had new releases
<siretart_> I want to be convinced, that the new libmhash does not inflict problems in existing packages
<StrikeForce_work> fair enough
<StrikeForce_work> how do I find that out?
<siretart_> we have 12 packages in breezy depending on that. can you prove that these 12 packages still build and work with the new libmhash?
<ajmitch> siretart_: it doesn't matter anyway
<ajmitch> libmhash is in main
<siretart_> ajmitch: oh. good point
<siretart_> StrikeForce_work: now you have a much harder job: convince mdz :)
<siretart_> StrikeForce_work: and he really wants to see very good arguments ;)
<StrikeForce_work> http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_id=7298501&forum_id=5134
<siretart_> mmmh
<siretart_> memory leak.. delicious..
<StrikeForce_work> so if the package was updated by debian would it be included in breezy?
<siretart> is this the only change? if yes, you have good chances, I'd say
<StrikeForce_work> thats the only change but it includes to packages being libmhash2 and libmhash-dev
<StrikeForce_work> which is the concern
<StrikeForce_work> I've tested both after uupdating them
<StrikeForce_work> and the other package I was testing worked fine
<StrikeForce_work> which had a memory leak its a library for python
<StrikeForce_work> python-mhash
<StrikeForce_work> made by the same guy or one of them
<StrikeForce_work> I was in the process of uploading to revu when \sh told me not to so I cancelled it
<siretart> StrikeForce_work: I'd say write an email to #ubuntu-devel with all information/links mdz needs to decide if an exception of UVF is appropriate
<siretart> StrikeForce_work: it is in main. there is no point in uploading to revu, because MOTU's cannot upload to main anyway
<StrikeForce_work> yeah I didn't know that :( sorry
<siretart> unless some uploader to main excplicitly ask to do so
<StrikeForce_work> ok
<StrikeForce_work> so that python library would have to go to main as well?
<siretart> not necessereliy (how is that spelled correctly?)
<StrikeForce_work> so would I just email ubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com?
<siretart> jupp
<StrikeForce_work> http://sourceforge.net/projects/mhash/
<StrikeForce_work> I've been searching and I can't find it anywhere in breezy or in hoary
<StrikeForce_work> I can't find it in debian either
<StrikeForce_work> which is very surprising
<pef> can someone upload kvpnc ? :)
<mdke> hello, is there an MOTU around who would be interested in preparing an updated package of ddclient? The one in current breezy is extremely old and lacks certain features that I for one would really appreciate being able to access in Breezy
<mdke> siretart, is there a mailing list to make this sort of request on?
<jsgotangco> ddclient for dns?
<jsgotangco> i can try although im no MOTU
<jsgotangco> i can package
<mdke> that would be awesome
<StrikeForce_work> well siretart: I've sent the email so I'm hoping they accept it
<siretart> jsgotangco: that would be great, if you have some time leftover. just upload your updated package to revu
<siretart> StrikeForce_work: great :)
<StrikeForce_work> now should I upload python-mhash or leave since it depends mhash-0.9.2 although breezy has 0.9.1 in it?
<mdke> jsgotangco, if you are up for it, that would be great
<jsgotangco> mdke, i'll try to do it later i was thinking of packaging a popular local app here that can sms
<mdke> jsgotangco, the debian package is also out of date so you'll have no help there, but you can use the ubuntu package for the current version I guess.
<StrikeForce_work> Can anyone tell me how I can get dh_python to build in a tmp directory under the debian/packagename directory?
<StrikeForce_work> for some wierd reason its compiling it in the packages directory :(
<StrikeForce_work> I'm using cdbs for the whole process
<mdke> jsgotangco, lemme know how you get on :)
<StrikeForce_work> anyone?
<StrikeForce_work> hey \sh  hope things went well with the isp
<StrikeForce_work> siretart: Have you received the email?
<StrikeForce_work> re-changing my pw
<\sh> StrikeForce_work: ah..we will get some new machines from our new mother company :)
<StrikeForce_work> beautiful damn good work there
<siretart> StrikeForce_work: I answered you that I could not decipher your message
<StrikeForce_work> really?
<\sh> funny thing is, that we're using sparc+solaris (most of the services) and they're using HP+Linux :) will be fun
<StrikeForce_work> \sh: it will be interesting thats for sure
<StrikeForce_work> siretart: Is it a case of me uploading my key to another place?
<siretart> StrikeForce_work: it is a case of you need to send me a message encrypted to my key, not yours ;)
<StrikeForce_work> siretart: ok how do I do that?
<siretart> err. huh?
<siretart> you have my keyid, have you? you need to import my key and encrypt against that key
<StrikeForce_work> I haven't got your keyid?
<StrikeForce_work> where is your keyid :P
<siretart> look in the footer of my last mail
<siretart> ah. right, you didnt receive it.
<StrikeForce_work> thats right
<siretart> I'm 0x945348A4
<siretart> StrikeForce_work: http://tauware.de/content/view/21/52/
<StrikeForce_work> siretart: can you suggest to me a key server that the majority of people use since I'm on my work compute at the moment
<siretart> StrikeForce_work: keyserver.ubuntu.com? - I'm using sks.keyserver.penguin.de
<StrikeForce_work> thanks
<StrikeForce_work> siretart: Sent
<siretart> StrikeForce_work: done
<StrikeForce_work> sweet thanks
<\sh> grmpf
<\sh> i don't get it
<StrikeForce_work> \sh,  don't get what?
<\sh> why this bloody boson-base is not compiling...
<\sh> something is wrong with this .ui file...
<StrikeForce_work> I'm going to suggest something stupid which has worked for me in the past.  re-download it
<\sh> no
<StrikeForce_work> \sh, fair enough
<\sh> there is something wrong with the actual xml scheme of the MOC compiler of qt3 and this .ui file
<jtan325> so, what is the standard way of releasing a beta test package
<jtan325> like what version number?
<jtan325> assuming release would be "conky_1.3.0-0ubuntu1
<\sh> yes...I was right...the ui format is damn old
<\sh> what boson-base is using
<JanC> \sh: https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1895
<\sh> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=264883
<\sh> :;)
<\sh> ah
<\sh> something else...gajim
<\sh> ok...
<StrikeForce_work> I'm heading home cya's at the other irc address :)
* ajmitch wanders back in
<\sh> damn...this source is fcked up
<\sh> every ui file is broken
<\sh> I need a coffee, cigarette and then lets handwrite the fixes
<\sh> rb
<\sh> brb
<lathiat> heh
* ajmitch gets back to rebuilding universe
<lathiat> \sh: ive got a lib package i need to c++ transition, after i've doen it can yuo take a look at it for me and see if its right? :)
<ajmitch> hey lathiat
<lathiat> hey ajmitch
<lathiat> good night ;)
<ajmitch> I'll upload the rest of your list :)
<lathiat> thanks :)
<lathiat> should go around and make sure they all built later
<lathiat> im sure at least some failed on amd64/ai64/ppc at the very least
<SloMo_> ajmitch: for sawfish... please add libxinerama-dev to the build-depends ;)
<lathiat> see this is workign out great
<lathiat> i screw up and ajmitch gets blamed :)
<ajmitch> haha
<ajmitch> SloMo_: sure
<SloMo_> lathiat: so these uploads were for you? oh... sawfish works without xinerama but i don't think this is desired...
<lathiat> SloMo_: yeh i figured :)
<ajmitch> SloMo_: yeah, we're just doing some rebuilds
<lathiat> i think xscreensaver neesd it to
<lathiat> ok heres a question
<lathiat> i just realised you drop c102 if the package was c102
<lathiat> hwo do i tell if it has been transition ;p
* ajmitch uses xinerama, so things like that are important
<ajmitch> lathiat: debian/changelog :)
<lathiat> ajmitch: ah, of course
<lathiat> ah so seems it was
<lathiat> ajmitch: add libglademm2.0-1 to the rebuilt list then :)
<ajmitch> rebuilt, or rebuild?
<lathiat> err
<lathiat> rebuild
<ajmitch> and what's the changelog entry?
<lathiat>   * CXX transition: Rename libglademm2.0-1c102 to libglademm2.0-1.
<lathiat>  -- Matthias Klose <doko@ubuntu.com>  Sat,  4 Jun 2005 12:26:05 +0200
<ajmitch> ok..
<ajmitch> I mean what do you want me to put in the rebuild changelog :)
<lathiat> oh
<lathiat> sorry
<lathiat> * Rebuild to complete C++ transition.
<ajmitch> ugh, 3 pbuilders going at once :)
<lathiat> heh
<lathiat> its abd when you get to six
<Mez> lol
<lathiat> cus then you have so much iowait
<lathiat> nothign goes anywhere
<lathiat> so i had to suspend 4 of them ;p
* Mez wonders if he should get there before \sh and blog about google's new Jabber Server
<lathiat> Mez: i think half of the world beat you? ;p
<Mez> ah
<SloMo_> Mez: new?
<Mez> kk
<Mez> loll
<ajmitch> Mez: that is so old now
<Mez> is it?
<Mez> I only found out about it today
<ajmitch> it even hit slashdot yesterday
<Mez> :$
<Mez> I'm so out of touch
<lathiat> haha
<ajmitch> you could always submit it to slashdot
<ajmitch> they'll happily run a duplicate story :)
<Mez> lol
<jsgotangco> heh
* Mez shrugs and goes back to playing WoW
<lathiat> haha
<lathiat> bah axiom can go on the backburner
* Mez growls at damn fglrx that doesnt allow YUV2 stuff
<lathiat>  --  <camm@enhanced.com>  Mon, 21 Feb 2005 17:08:37 +0000
<lathiat> nice changelog entry
<jsgotangco> ajmitch, you still haven't received your laptop?
<ajmitch> jsgotangco: no
<jsgotangco> jeez
<lathiat> I haven't, but thats because customs are hoarding it
<ajmitch> still waiting
<ajmitch> lathiat: I've had the same
<jsgotangco> some of us are already  doing stuff hehe
<ajmitch> jsgotangco: I'd like to be :)
<jsgotangco> it seems sleep has issues
<lathiat> some of you have already ben doign stuff for 2 weeks :)
* ajmitch just has to be patient
<jsgotangco> lathiat, you even?
<lathiat> not me
<jsgotangco> ah
<ajmitch> ah, I wonder if adding libglitz1-dev to build-depends is a good idea at all (see exo on breezy-changes)
<ajmitch> since I think seb was rebuilding cairo without glitz support
<ajmitch> & getting rid of the glitz .la issues
<slomo> ajmitch: no... just rebuild without glitz
<slomo> ajmitch: and when it fails because of glitz fix the library which pulls glitz in
<ajmitch> slomo: right, but we shouldn't add glitz to build-depends to work around that
<\sh> lathiat: sure
<slomo> ajmitch: yes... it won't do anything anyways... cairo is without glitz  support so you end up with an unneeded dependency
<ajmitch> slomo: so exo's change can be reverted :)
<tseng> sigh
<slomo> ajmitch: "must" imho ;)
<ajmitch> evening tseng
<slomo> hi tseng
<tseng> hi
<janimo> ajmitch, exo didn't build without libglitz1-dev in it
<janimo> any idea how to fix it otherwise?
<ajmitch> janimo: the libs that it depends on need fixed, rather than exo itself
<janimo> I don't know about seb's plans
<ajmitch> ok, sawfish binary depends on libxinerama1 now, uploading
<janimo> is there a writeup on the cairo trans so I don't do unnecessary work?
<ajmitch> janimo: I just saw it in #u-devel
<janimo> ah ok I'll need to read that thanks
<slomo> and i've asked seb128 yesterday to clarify the glitz stuff...
<ajmitch> 'just saw' being a few hours :)
<slomo> janimo: exo needs xfce to be rebuild
<ajmitch> and xfce4 mostly rebuilds fine - I can upload rebuilds if you want
<janimo> exo is needed by xfce packages too
<slomo> janimo: but for xfce you have to find the "beginning" were nothing else depends anymore on glitz/cairo1
* ajmitch has already done test builds of it too :)
<janimo> ajmitch, I found xfce rebuilding fine to only against cairo1
<janimo> why is that lib still found, in the MOTU meeting I understood it was removed from the archive
<slomo> ajmitch: you have to be careful to do xfce in the right order or you end up having glitz again in the depends
<ajmitch> it cannot link against libcairo1
<ajmitch> slomo: I know, it's a real hassle
<ajmitch> janimo: it might still be on your system?
<janimo> well let me double check
* ajmitch has taken to building _everything_ in pbuilder, and using dpkg-deb to inspect depends afterwards
<ajmitch> it's still on my main system, which is why I have to use pbuilder
<janimo> ok I'll need to be more careful then
<ajmitch> if I try to remove it, it wants to remove xfce packages :)
<janimo> that's good then :)
<janimo> the same for me but not with all, I might need to update
<ajmitch> what, that xfce is uninstallable otherwise? ;)
<janimo> anyone wants to REVU xubuntu-meta  so xfce upgardes go smoother in the future?
<ajmitch> someone who knows the xfce dependency chain?
<janimo> it's got no comments since the 9th of august (I realize you're al lbusy of course)
<janimo> ajmitch, it's a very simple native package a la ubuntu-meta no need to know the dependency chain
<janimo> I think
<ajmitch> janimo: ok, I was just wondering if it needed to depend on the right xfce packages or not
<slomo> janimo: better talk about this with the xfce team... crimsun for example
<janimo> well for now instead of the seeds found in the other ubuntu meta packages I put in the hardcoded xfce packages list which form the core
<ajmitch> janimo: xubuntu-meta is in the archived uploads section, which is why noone is reviewing it :)
<janimo> yes I talked to him too, problem is we're just two so we can;t upload this new package with his 1 vote
<ajmitch> I'll unarchive it
<janimo> err, archived uploads, what is that?
<janimo> I recall the day I uploaded it siretart I think said something about fixing perms on it I wonder if it is related
<ajmitch> If you find an upload already accepted in the archive, please 'archive' that upload. Archiving uploads is absolutly harmless, and can easily be undone. On new uploads, packages are automatically 'unarchived'. Thank you
<lathiat> ajmitch: is t38modem on your list?
<janimo> I don't understand :)
<janimo> accepted in the archive you mean in REVU?
<lathiat> no
<lathiat> err, wrong window
<lathiat> sorry
<lathiat> bad timing ;p
<janimo> ajmitch, any idea why it got archived in the first place?
<ajmitch> janimo: overzealous cleanup, perhaps :)
<ajmitch> accepted into archive means uploaded to breezy
<janimo> what is the reason for keeping archived packages on the page?
<ajmitch> to be able to see the history
<pef> ajmitch, hi
<ajmitch> hello
<slomo> janimo: but xubuntu-meta isn't in the archives (breezy) yet... well, get crimsun to vote for it and maybe the other one from the xfce team
<ajmitch> slomo: janimo is the other half, iirc ;)
<ajmitch> so he needs one of us to look at it
<slomo> oh... ok ;) well for me the package looks ok but i don't know enough about xfce
<slomo> janimo: just one question... why do you ship the -live and -server files? only -desktop is built
<tseng> hm now gmail just needs to connect to my imap server
<\sh> umm
<tseng> umm
<tseng> i can send From: my email now
<tseng> i dont really want to forward all my mail there, i want it to work everywhere like imap
<\sh> there is debian/ missing
<lathiat> soo
<lathiat> if something wants to use python2.3
<lathiat> and thats like ahrd coded in its configure
<slomo> \sh: at xubuntu-meta? this seems to be a bug in revu... when you unpack it there's debian/ ;)
<lathiat> shuold i patch it and regen configure
<lathiat> or just leave it at 2.3?
<slomo> lathiat: move to 2.4
<\sh> argl
<lathiat> theres like 30 lovely lines of configure
<lathiat> that recursively checks for 2.3, 2.2, 2.1, 2.0, 1.4, etc :)
<\sh> well..what package?
<slomo> lathiat: ah... i had something similar 2 weeks ago ;)
<lathiat> cyphesis-cpp
<\sh> i ave the same here for boson-base
<\sh> qt stuff?
<lathiat> seems all it tries tro determine is whether to sue python2 or not
<lathiat> its a worlde forge game server
<slomo> lathiat: already tried to change the 2.3 to a 2.4 in configure? does it compile cleanly then?
<lathiat> slomo: it specifically checks for python2.3/Python.h
<slomo> lathiat: in the sources? or configure? tried to change it to 2.4?
<lathiat> slomo: in configure
<lathiat> so i'll add a new oen for 2.4
<\sh> lathiat: if I can fix it here for boson, i can fix it for your package as well...but boson-base takes some time...03 patches until now..the 4th is coming now
<slomo> lathiat: i would try first to change the 2.3... and when that works add a new 2.4 check ;)
<lathiat> why do it in a roundabout way? ;p
<lathiat> its nly 6 liens to copy and paste ;p
<\sh> lathiat: configure patching I don't like...it has to do with configure.in and makefile.am ,-)
<lathiat> yeh i know
<lathiat> but i dont think there sanything we can do really
<slomo> lathiat: and when you change configure also change configure.ac / configure.in... and look at /usr/share/doc/autotools-dev/README.Debian.gz for the timestamps stuff
<lathiat> i suppose otehr than change it in the generated configure script
<\sh> lathiat: nothing? ,-)
<lathiat> heh
<lathiat> well someone changed the build-depends to 2.4
<lathiat> which totally didnt work
<lathiat> and as such its waitign for the C++ transition still
<slomo> lathiat: and better let infinity look at your patch after you have it ready ;) i had something similar with him yesterday and mine hasn't worked as it should...
<lathiat> slomo: ok
<\sh> what c++ transition? are there libs which are used from other apps?
<lathiat> \sh: err, rebuild
<lathiat> for new libs
<lathiat> and it wont, because it wont build because someone changed the build-dep to python2.4
<lathiat> withoutti actually being able to do anythign with that
<\sh> who is someone? changelog
<slomo> lathiat: really look at the autotools-dev docs... we don't want some of the autotools stuff to be regenerated ;)
<lathiat> slomo: yeh i know
<slomo> lathiat: ok fine :)
<lathiat> (didnt know about the docs tho, so thanks for the pointer)
<lathiat> that someone is charles majola
<\sh> chmj?
<lathiat> dunno
<lathiat> charles@ubuntu.com
<\sh> what the hell is this for c++ language
<Treenaks> \sh: ?
<\sh> class BosonPath { BosonPath()... class BosonPath::Marking { Marking()... } Marking bla;  }
<\sh> a namespace declaration inside a class?
<\sh> no wonder that g++ is complaining
<Treenaks> \sh: no, nested classes
<\sh> yes...but not with this declaration
<\sh> ../bosonpath.h:123: error: qualified name does not name a class before '{' token
<\sh> did someone read the motu request of those microcontroller packages?
<ajmitch> what microcontroller packages? :)
<ajmitch> ah, on ubuntu-users..
<tseng> why is dpatch not applying my other patches
<tseng> when i make a new one
<siretart> ah, hi tseng!
<tseng> hi.
<siretart> tseng: you probably noticed the bugzilla bug I assigned to you.
<tseng> i already fixed it
<slomo> tseng: are they in 00list?
<siretart> since you already uploaded a fix ;)
<tseng> slomo: yes
<siretart> ok. that was my ping earlier about. thanks for fixing!
<tseng> siretart: sure.
<tseng> i call patch from config:
<tseng> and unpatch from clean:
<tseng> dpatch-edit-patch: Warning: * No base-patch supplied, not applying any patches.
<tseng> oh
<tseng> i cant supply it
<StrikeForce> siretart: Whats the situation on if I fix an unmet dependancy
<tseng> 0t
<tseng> -t
<StrikeForce> siretart: Do I change it as in in the changelogs that I've done it? Like a new package cause the version is fine just needs some editing in the control I hope?
<janimo> slomo, sorry I was away then disconnected
<janimo> I left live in it for the future
<slomo> janimo: no problem
<janimo> I don't see what you mean by server
<janimo> do I have xubuntu-server in there?
<janimo> right now it's a basic xubuntu-{desktop,live} thing
<janimo> with the package list being copied over from a handwritten file instead of being taken from the seed list over the web
<slomo> janimo: only xubuntu-desktop is built here... and i don't know where i found -server ;)
<janimo> however the interface is the same so in the future the generation of the package lists can be done using seeds and nothing else changes
<janimo> yep only desktop rigth now to help in dist-upgrades and the like
<janimo> when/if we have possibilityu of building the live cd that file will be used
<slomo> janimo: ok, then ignore me ;) package is alright :)
<janimo> until then it does no harm and lets us be as close to ubuntu-meta as possible
<janimo> slomo, thanks - vote for it then ;)
<slomo> janimo: get crimsun to do the 2nd vote, ok? ;)
<tseng> slomo: do we still need to fix gst?
<slomo> tseng: nope... already uploaded :) now we have to fix gtk# to not FTBFS anymore but i think you're already working it?
<tseng> slomo: i am pbuilding now
<tseng> for 1.0.10
<tseng> 2.3.90 will not have this problem
<janimo> slomo, will do, but he is very busy lately I think
* tseng too :<
<slomo> tseng: is meebey / dajobe / someone else already working on 2.3.90?
<tseng> forgot to update 00list, time to pbuild again
<tseng> slomo: no.
<tseng> it doesnt matter at this point
<tseng> there are no major packaging changes besides removing gnomedb# gda# from libgnome-cil
* ajmitch needs to do some f-spot bug triage..
<tseng> ajmitch: there are bugs?
<ajmitch> tseng: debian bugs
<tseng> ajmitch: or.. valid bugs
<tseng> ondrej forwarded me serious ones
<ajmitch> so I guess I'll contact bug reporters, find if the bugs still exist
<tseng> and I fixed them
<ajmitch> if not, then I close then\
<tseng> ok.
<ajmitch> basically give them a week or two to confirm the bug still exists
<ajmitch> otherwise close
<ajmitch> since the assumption is that the bug got closed by upstream
<tseng> yes
* tseng kicks autotools in the face
* slomo helps tseng... evil autotools
<tseng> i think it will work now
<\sh> shit
<ajmitch> the 3 upstream tagged bugs are still UNCONFIRMED in gnome bugzilla
<\sh> i fixed most ftbfs bugs in boson-game..now in /usr/include/kde/kgame/kgamepropertylist.h
<ajmitch> ah, the fun of debian maintenance
<tseng> you have got to be kidding
<ajmitch> issues?
<tseng> i guess it is not applying my patches
<tseng>  config: patch config-stamp
<tseng> i would assume it would apply this..
<tseng> at the start
<Whistler> hello
<ajmitch> hi
<Whistler> if i understand correctly you guys get source code of program and make a deb file for ubuntu
<Whistler> did i understand correctly?
<tseng> im about to get kicked to the curb by lilo
<tseng> cya
<tseng> grumble
<lathiat> as am i
<lathiat> heh
<colinl> Whistler: yes
<Whistler> thats good
<ajmitch> tseng: welcome to freenode :P
<lathiat> thanks for flying!
<Whistler> any literature about building deb packages?
<tseng> google debian new maint guide
<lathiat> ajmitch: hows the building going ;p
<ajmitch> I should ask lilo to raise the 20 channel limit
<lathiat> (im hangign out for glademm ;p)
<ajmitch> lathiat: up to the p's for unmet deps
<tseng> ajmitch: they have to make you a netop to do that
<tseng> ajmitch: (its been done)
<lathiat> haha
<ajmitch> lathiat: ok, I'll get back to your rebuilds :)
<tseng> not that I know anything
<lathiat> ajmitch: just glademm and i'll stop caring ;p
<ajmitch> tseng: oh lovely
<ajmitch> lathiat: yes sir, at your service :P
<lathiat> ajmitch: damn righ!
<lathiat> +t
<lathiat> bah hy did gnome menu screw its api up
<ajmitch> lathiat: started a rebuild of glademm
<lathiat> ajmitch: thx
(ajmitch/#ubuntu-motu) ride the wave!
(Whistler/#ubuntu-motu) is there any diferences of building deb package for ubuntu and debian?
(lathiat/#ubuntu-motu) wow i did connect fast
(lathiat/#ubuntu-motu) interesting
(ajmitch/#ubuntu-motu) Whistler: generally, no
(lathiat/#ubuntu-motu) Whistler: yes and no
(lathiat/#ubuntu-motu) Whistler: not for the most part, but some deps etc are slightyl diffrent
(ajmitch/#ubuntu-motu) lathiat: rebuilding.. might take awhile :
(lathiat/#ubuntu-motu) ajmitch: whys that?
(ajmitch/#ubuntu-motu) lathiat: if you would like to supply any new hardware, it would be appreciated ;)
(lathiat/#ubuntu-motu) ajmitch: heh
(ajmitch/#ubuntu-motu) because there's another pbuilder running
(lathiat/#ubuntu-motu) ah
<ajmitch> built
<tseng> I give up for now
<ajmitch> lathiat: what were the depends I had to watch for?
<tseng> autootools 1, me 0
<lathiat> ajmitch: for what?
<ajmitch> libglademm, of course
<slomo> tseng: which package? when you really give up i'll take a look ;)
<tseng> slomo: gtk-sharp 1.0.10
<tseng> slomo: configure needs to be adjusted to check for gtkhtml 3.8
<tseng> slomo: i have places to go today, need to start moving
<lathiat> ajmitch: err hmm hangon a sec
<slomo> tseng: ok... i think my whole day will only consist of fighting against autotools ;) i've done nothing else until now...
<tseng> haha
<slomo> tseng: maybe you'll get a debdiff when you're back :)
<ajmitch> lathiat: I'm just trying to see *why* it needed the upload :)
<tseng> slomo++
* ajmitch has spent most of his ubuntu time today processing rebuilds
<tseng> i pinged mdz asking my monodevelop is still in main
<tseng> why
<slomo> tseng: fine... gtk#2 is also still in main, isn't it?
<lathiat> ajmitch: hermmm it seems to be ok now
<tseng> slomo: yes
<ajmitch> lathiat: sigh :)
<lathiat> ajmitch: i think that last upload may have been depawiting for something
<tseng> slomo: its all in main, but this upload is fine
<lathiat> and i didnt see
<ajmitch> quite possibly, but I've only got 2.2.0-1ubuntu3 installed
<lathiat> yeh thats what i have
<ajmitch> I haven't seen the new version show in the archive
* lathiat puzzles
<tseng> ok, bye
<lathiat> thats what installs now
<lathiat> hangon
<slomo> tseng: bye... have fun :)
<ajmitch> ok, so that's broken
<lathiat> let me try build the package that was messing up
<lathiat> that made me look at it
<ajmitch> -1ubuntu4 should be in the archive
<lathiat> oh it should?
<lathiat> thats why then
<ajmitch> since -1ubuntu3 has libcairo1
<lathiat> ohhh
<lathiat> thats right
<lathiat> yes
<lathiat> it was cairo
<lathiat> blah
<ajmitch> seb uploaded 1ubuntu4 for cairo2 rebuild
* ajmitch uses pkgstat to find out its status.. :)
<lathiat> ww/bin/sed: can't read /usr/lib/libpixman.la: No such file or directory
<lathiat> libtool: link: `/usr/lib/libpixman.la' is not a valid libtool archive
<lathiat> thats in the last build log
<lathiat> so if its building now
<ajmitch> yay
<lathiat> i guess that was fixed
<lathiat> and it needs an upload
<ajmitch> ok, I'll upload with a changelog noting that
<ajmitch> actually it shouldn't needed it..
<lathiat> coudl just ask for a giveback?
<ajmitch> since a swift kick to the buildd should do it
<ajmitch> yeah, would be good
<lathiat> ok
<lathiat> wil ask
<ajmitch> great
<janimo> ajmitch, can you trigger rebuilds?
<ajmitch> janimo: yep, that's my job today :)
<slomo> tseng: still there? is running autoreconf and doing a diff then a valid solution for you?
<janimo> xfce4-terminal please :)
<ajmitch> ok, I've built that one afaik
<janimo> oh, recently?
<ajmitch> so I should just need to debsign & dput
<janimo> aha
<janimo> so you cannot do lamont-magic?
<ajmitch> ah, maybe I haven't
<janimo> you need to download/upload?
<ajmitch> yes, I download & upload, just like everyone else
<ajmitch> since a rebuild of an existing binary needs the changelog bumped
<janimo> it would nice if a couple motu's would have such remote build trigerring foo
<janimo> oh xfce4-terminal shouldjust need a rebuilt to find cairo2 I think.
<ajmitch> janimo: then I'll rebuild it
<janimo> or I might be way off again ;)
<ajmitch> janimo: I don't have remote build triggering, but I wrote a script to do this
<ajmitch> so I just feed it a list of packages
<janimo> if you have good bandwidth that's fine :)
<ajmitch> janimo: ok, xfce4-terminal is FTBFS on i386, due to missing dep on libexo0.3-0 (= 0.3.1svn+r0085-0ubuntu1)
<ajmitch> that's a _very_ strict dependency there
<janimo> oh crap
<janimo> I'll need to fix that, thanks
<janimo> is xfwm4 on your box depend on cairo1 too?
<ajmitch> no, libcairo2
<ajmitch> Version: 4.2.2-1ubuntu2
<ajmitch> janimo: clear up with seb128 the exo build-deps
<ajmitch> since I don't think it should have libglitz1-dev
<janimo> hmm, if the package version was not bumpoed at a rebuild then it won;t upgrade even if there's a diffrence...
<janimo> logical
<janimo> gotta go
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> 3.7MB logfile in my inbox
* ajmitch should have removed pcmcia-modules-2.4* from his rebuild list
<lathiat> heh
<ajmitch> pvdisplay
<ajmitch> oops, w/w :)
<StrikeForce> with the list of todo stuff the external list does that mean someone is already working on it?
<ajmitch> StrikeForce: I'm sorry?
<StrikeForce> Universe unmet dependancies
<StrikeForce> the external section does that mean someone is working on them already?
<ajmitch> I think so, not sure there
<StrikeForce> ahh k
<StrikeForce> might stick to the ones that need some loving
* ajmitch will remove the ones he did today
<slomo> tseng: fixed it... just talk to me when you're back ;)
<lathiat> slomo: PING
<lathiat> slomo: this timestamp stuff
<lathiat> slomo: ive got a package i had to change Makefile.{am,in} for
<slomo> lathiat: and now it regenerates the Makefile.in while building?
<lathiat> moreover config.guess changes
<lathiat> config.sub, etc
<slomo> lathiat: config.{guess,sub} doesn't matter
<lathiat> andeven after reading that file im not entirely sure what to do ;p
<lathiat> slomo: yeh but it makes the debdiff ugly ;p
<slomo> lathiat: delete it from the debdiff by hand ;)
<lathiat> its like 5000 lines now ;p heh
<slomo> 5000?! that's more than config.{sub,guess} i think..
<lathiat> w3325
<lathiat> slomo: but is there any way to avoid it doing tha t:)
<slomo> lathiat: for config.{guess,sub}... i don't think so ;) what's the other stuff in the debdiff which shouldn't be there?
<lathiat> thats it
<\sh> guys...going home...
<\sh> cu later
<slomo> lathiat: ok, fine... then probably just ignore it... but have you looked at the build process whether some autotools stuff gets regerated?
<lathiat> slomo: ok what am i looking for to find out
<lathiat> i cant see anythign but im not positive
<slomo> well i talked to infinity again... he said you have to either run autoreconf in rules, build-depend on autoconf/automake or touch the files in the correct order in rules... the last solution is the preferred for small changes
<lathiat> yeh its like a one character change
<lathiat> -DMENU_I_KNOW_THIS_IS_UNSTABLE -> -DGMENU_I_KNOW_THIS_IS_UNSTABLE
<slomo> then do that... ;) read about it in the readme i shadowed you :)
<lathiat> slomo: blah so this apckage uses cdbs, so i have no idea where to put such a touch line
<lathiat> slomo: any clue?
<slomo> hmm first look at configure.in / configure.ac whether it uses AM_MAINTAINER_MODE
<lathiat> nope
<slomo> when it does just ignore everything else... when it doesn't put the touch in makebuilddir
<slomo> makebuilddir/packagename
<lathiat> slomo: sigh, im sorry im not quite sure what you mean
<lathiat> as a target in the rules file?
<slomo> yes
<\sh> re
<bddebian> Howdy
<\sh> hey bddebian
* \sh does nothing today anymore
<ajmitch> hey \sh, bddebian
<bddebian> Heya \sh, ajmitch
<\sh> Mez: pign
<\sh> aeh ping
<\sh> :)
<Mez> \sh: pong
<\sh> ok...I got a request for backporting gajim to hoary
<Mez> ah ...
<\sh> what is the correct way to achieve this goal?
<Mez> ubuntu-backports@lists.ubuntu.com
<\sh> cause i don't have a running hoary anymore..and i'm too lazy for setting up a new pbuilder
<Mez> check it through there, one of the backporters will check it, or whatnot, and then I'll poke elmo if it's deemed right
<Mez> though
<Mez> I've had a couple of problems with gajim atm
<\sh> me as well
<Mez> I tried signing in and had about 700 things pop up
<\sh> i'm in contact with upstream
<Mez> I exagerrate
<\sh> aehm...icq/msn/aim?
<\sh> contacts?
<Mez> but they had to be clicked in a certain order to be able to get to a useable gajim
<Mez> no, like contacts adding me and whatnot
<Mez> but, they had to be clicked in the right order, not the order they showed on screen
<Mez> and liek - I couldnt close windows until they were done
<\sh> wow
<Mez> seems the dialogs were modal and had to be dismissed in a certain order, and were blocking processing of other commands
<Mez> :D
<\sh> i only know about the problems when u register with a transport
<Mez> they should thread them
<Mez> @II had about 10 popups
<Mez> and had to try and close them
<Mez> it's like - trying a bunch of keys to open a series of padlocks
<Mez> lol
<Mez> why do you want it backported btw
<ajmitch> Mez: becasue it's good crack
<\sh> can u try it again? but then with starting gajim from the commandline like this: gajim --verbose and send me the traceback and debug messages?
<bddebian> Heh
<ajmitch> and users want gajim :D
<Mez> \sh: I would ... but... well...
<Mez> I'd need people to request auths, and send me messages while I'm offline
<\sh> ok..this is the deal..I have to fix some bugs in there
<Mez> so, if people wanna do that now
<Mez> Mez@jabberme.org/apathy
<Mez> 5 mines
<_derek>  more jabber talk :)
<\sh> and?
<\sh> Mez: i added u
<ajmitch> _derek: it's a vital part of our communications infrastructure :)
<_derek> aim needs to go jabber :)
<_derek> ajmitch: heh, soon it will be part of mine, once i find friends on it
<_derek> no one wants to talk to me on it
<_derek> so i don't have any accounts anymore
<_derek> i am finally getting people to use gtalk
<ajmitch> I've got some people I regularly talk to just with jabber
<\sh> _derek: whats your address ,-)
<ajmitch> \sh: are you online on jabber right now?
<\sh> yes
<_derek> \sh: i used a jabber.org one a few months ago, don't remember the password though cuz no one used it. now i just use google talk
* ajmitch don't see you
<_derek> dslovin@gmail.com
<_derek> :)
<lathiat> i just saw him sign in
<\sh> i send u the authorization
<\sh> it's really sometimes a jabber.org thingy
<Mez> hmm
<\sh> ajmitch: send me an authorization pls
<Mez> does google talk work for cross-server comms#?
<ajmitch> \sh: yeah, I'm on gmail.com as well
<lathiat> Mez: not atm
<Mez> thats a shame
<lathiat> yehy
<lathiat> i suspect theyll enable it
<lathiat> bfore too long
<ajmitch> it's probably because I'm using gaim :)
<lathiat> they said they want to interoperate
<lathiat> yeh ive foudn gaim to suck at jabber
<lathiat> gajim works well
<\sh> on gmail i can see u clearly
<_derek> i can't wait for google tlak to work cross-server, then i will open my own server so i can use my domain :)
<\sh> _derek: it won't
<lathiat> \sh: who says it wont
<_derek> how long till google buys aim and converts it to jabber :)
<lathiat> one thing i notied
<lathiat> there doesnt seem to be the concept of a 'friendly name' / 'nickname'
<\sh> lathiat: i think they want to have something like voip .. so only friendly networks != jabber will get into it
<lathiat> \sh: i doubt it
<lathiat> maybe i have too much faith
<lathiat> but i seriously doubt it
<_derek> hopefully im will turn into what email is today
<_derek> that would be creat
<_derek> get people off propietary networks like aim and msn
<_derek> whatever happened to the repositories that were supposed to come out with superbleeding edge packages, anyone remember those?
<lathiat> is gamin broken for anyone else?
<lathiat> it doesnt seem to be workign at al een on a reboot
* lathiat tries again
<ajmitch> g'night all
<_derek> night aj
<jsgotangco> ajmitch: its quite early :)
<jsgotangco> and its a weeked
<bddebian> Later ajmitch
<\sh> lunch time now...
<\sh> ogra: !!
<ogra> hey :)
<bddebian> Heya ogra
<\sh> ah btw...if anyone wants to try his bugfixing qt/c++ knowledge .. apt-get source boson-base
<\sh> i will send u some patches...so u fix the rest
* bddebian hides
<\sh> i fixed now 2 days this package...and it totally outdated, broken, damned, doomed, whatever u name it...it's the hell
<\sh> and new upstream release is not much better
<\sh> bddebian: wanna try?
<bddebian> Maybe.  Got some RL "work" to do for a bit though. :'-(
<\sh> ah..well...i have time next week...i will fix it
<\sh> or morque it
<Mitario> gooday everyone
<bddebian> Hello Mitario
<bddebian> \sh: I may have some time tonight or over the weekend
<Mitario> on with motu stuff ;)
<\sh> bddebian: i will put the patches on the web...so u get catch them (the whole debian/ dir actually)
<bddebian> OK
<\sh> ogra: please be informed, next week I'm most of the time offline
<ogra> oh, holiday ?
<\sh> ogra: so for meetings and stuff...u can speak for me...if something concerns me ,-)
<\sh> ogra: training
<\sh> i'm in dietzenbach, ffm
<tseng> slomo: yes, i already did patch + reconf, something got screwed up
<hub> hi
<slomo> tseng: shall i send you my patch? reconf isn't needed imho ;) and as AM_MAINTAINER_MODE is set we don't have problems with timestamps
<tseng> slomo: ok.
<bddebian> Hello hub
<bddebian> Heya tseng
<tseng> hi
<slomo> tseng: http://yggdrasil.sytes.net/files/debdiff/gtk-sharp_1.0.10-0ubuntu4.debdiff
<hub> who shall I ask again to have packages pulled of debian ?
<hub> 'cause it is there
<slomo> hub: elmo
<hub> I couldn't find contact info for him
<\sh> aehm
<\sh> which package
<\sh> slomo: he is not able to request a sync
<hub> sylpheed-claws-gtk2
<hub> and libetpan
<slomo> \sh: oh ok... didn't know that, sorry
<hub> as it depends on that
<hub> I could just upload to REVU
<\sh> it's a new package
<\sh> hub: is it running on breezy without a change?
<\sh> compiled?
<hub> \sh: i could build it
<\sh> tested?
<\sh> hub: u have to
<hub> and it started
<hub> ok, so I'll test it and upload to REVU
<hub> shall I change the version ?
<\sh> if it's not building on ubuntu breezy without patches...then put it on revu
<hub> it is building as is
<\sh> if it's building from debian without a change...come back :)
<hub> I did build it
<hub> yesterday
<hub> didn't really have time to test, but it started with the config dialog
<\sh> the problem is...
<\sh> sylpheed claws is in the repos
<hub> the name is sylpheed-claws-gtk2
<\sh> sylpheed claws-gtk2 will be a new package...with a dep...I we wanted to try to respect UVF and FF
<hub> it is 1.9.x
<hub> http://claws.sylpheed.org/ubuntu/
<hub> :-)
<hub> I found these this morning, pointed out by the maintainer
<hub> upstream
<\sh> siretart, ogra: your vote?
<hub> the version currently in ubuntu is 1.0
<hub> it is gtk1 base
<hub> I can take ownership of the package
<hub> no problem
<\sh> if gtk2 is going into universe...and gtk1 is obsolete...we have to remove gtk1 version from the archives (IMHO)
<\sh> we don't have maintainership like debian has
<hub> fine
<hub> debian has both versions
<\sh> is the gtk1 version obsolete?
<\sh> means..no development on the gtk1 version?
<hub> I think it is
<hub> just asking the upstream maintainer about that
<hub> well he told me that he was annoyed by the fact that only 0.9 was in there
<hub> so yes :-)
<hub> I'll pull the package and change it to replace the other :-)
<hub> looks like a friday night job :-)
<\sh> don't understand u..
<hub> get the package version and rename it to be sylpheed-claws
<\sh> so its oboslete?
<hub> to replace the old gtk1 based 0.9 version
<hub> yep
<hub> he talked about a feature freewe
<\sh> 1.0.4-1 is in the archive for claws
<hub> he talked about a feature freeze
<tseng> if you guys are going to start clobbering debian packages, one of you needs to volunteer to merge versions by hand forever
<hub> \sh: which is obsolete AFAIK
<bddebian> w00t
<\sh> ok..build a new version of the package..put it on revu
<\sh> with all the changes etc.
<hub> I will
<hub> tonite, EST
<siretart> \sh: looks like we can/will have the revu server tomorrow :)
<\sh> woot????
<\sh> that rocks
<\sh> it means during my holiday i will have fun :)
<\sh> siretart: btw...read this http://www.beejaysworld.de/archives/52-I-dont-care-how-cool-Ubuntu-is!.html
<\sh> and gentlemen: cheers :)
<Mitario> \sh, heh I hate that people
<Mitario> especially the commenters
<\sh> well i know this guy
* Mitario just thinks people commenting mark's personal ways of living ans spending his money should continue with their own lives
<Mitario> and*
<\sh> Mitario: no...most of the people are, and now because of the logging channel bot, only jealous...
<hub> he is just a moron
<hub> what distro does he use ?
<\sh> Mitario: what i saw from some gentoo people, they're really surprise about how easy it becomes to install linux on a desktop or laptop
<\sh> hub: he is gentoo dev
<hub> ah
<\sh> hub: releas eng better to say
<Mitario> well IMO ubuntu is not that special from other distro's in ease-of-use, ie suse/redhat/debian
<\sh> he builds the livecds for gentoo
<Mitario> installation that is
<hub> I hate gentoo for one reason: lot of user complain about software that does not have feature XYZ because they did remove it at compile time
<hub> "gphoto2 does not work with my camera"
<\sh> Mitario: but it runs out of the box (most of the times) and that's why some people even as gentoo devs are running ubuntu or presenting ubuntu at their work places
<hub> "yeah I removed libusb support I don't want it"
<hub> \sh: I must say that installing warty on the 2 PC at home was a PITA
<hub> \sh: and they are both old
<Mitario> i never had installation problems with ubuntu :)
<hub> \sh: grub was the culprit
<\sh> but lilo works ;)
<hub> yep
<hub> it does
<hub> I had to use the custom installation which I do anyway
<hub> because of the partitionning I use
<\sh> but i think most of the time the people are jealous..there is a "rich guy" and he is "pushing money into the community" which is somewhat "unnormal"..."why is he doing that" "why did he hire a bunch of debian people" "why is he draining developers away from other projects"
<hub> well, I like the Ubuntu project
<hub> much more than Debian at the end
<\sh> the answer to most or all of those questions is "because he is bribing them with money, laptops, free high quality cds"
<hub> even if I have beeen a long time Debian user
<\sh> but they don't see, what mark is doing on other sides...freedom toasters, pushing the devs forward..new ideas, everything is around the user...the user is in the middle..not the devs
<hub> I wouldn't a generous donator giving me a laptop for my freesoftware work
<hub> +mind
<siretart> hub: \sh this sylpheed claw, does it replace a package in breezy?
<hub> siretart: I don't remember if it is in main or universe
<slomo> siretart: your libxp build everwhere :) good work
<hub> but I'd put it in universe
<siretart> slomo: :)
<\sh> universe
<hub> crap, can't access my machine at home, vpn is down
<hub> ok
<slomo> siretart: and my fighting with autotools is almost over ;)
<hub> slomo: is autotools-dev allowed ?
<hub> slomo: cause you were the one complain about my packages
<hub> but there was one with automake1.8 dep which is wrong in that case
<slomo> hub: i talked with infinity a few hours ago and he told me that you can call autotools in rules... so it should be ok
<hub> ok
<hub> I'll update it anyway because I removed autotools-dev from it while I shouldn't
<\sh> ok...guys I go now ....:) there is a music festival in cologne :) and i have some beer with some friends :) see u tomorrow
<slomo> \sh: have fun :)
<\sh> yeah..will have :)
<\sh> I'll try to publish some pictures from this happening
<siretart> ok.. I go now, too. cu!
<\sh> siretart: lets have a party :)
<\sh> cu later dudes :)
<bddebian> Later siretart, \sh
<Mitario> bye guys
<cassidy> i would like to report a bug to njam package but it seems that it isn't register in the launchpad
<Mitario> hmm, what do we do with unmaintained universe packages?
<Mitario> (upstream umaintained)
<Mitario> just fix?
<ivoks> njam rulz :)
<ivoks> best pacman i saw in years :)
<cassidy> ivoks: can you join a network game?
<ivoks> didn't try
<ivoks> sec
<ivoks> cassidy: give me your ip
<cassidy> I'm unable to write anything in the join IP box
<cassidy> could you test this?
<ivoks> i can
<cassidy> humm strange. I have this bug on 2 differents PC
<ivoks> well, i don't
<ivoks> cassidy: can you host a game?
<ivoks> wana play?
<jsgotangco> ahh njam
<Mitario> hmm anyone knows where X11/extensions/Print.h	is located?
<Mitario> libxp-dev seems to be gone
<ivoks> let's play njam
<Mitario> still listed on pkgs.buntu.com though
<ivoks> anyone without firewall? :)
<cassidy> ivoks: thanks but i'm busy now (translating gnome 2.12 release notes in french) :)
<Mez> whats the quickest way to find out the conflicts: of a program
<bddebian>  apt-cache policy ?
* bddebian doesn't really know
<ivoks> bddebian: :) hi
<ivoks> ogra_ltsp: ltsp!
<ivoks> ogra_ltsp: edubuntu?
<ogra_ltsp> yup
<bddebian> Heya ivoks
<ivoks> i will try edubuntu too
<ivoks> only, i don't want diskless client, i would prefere complete headless instalatio :/
<ogra_ltsp> not in this release
<ogra_ltsp> its either lstp<->diskless or standalone workstation (ubuntu with edubuntu-desktop)
<ivoks> i know
<ogra_ltsp> next release will have more options
<ivoks> i have so much ideas, but so little time :(((((((
<ivoks> damn september - worst month :<
<jsgotangco> ivoks: what's with the "get out of our ships!" line?
<ogra_ltsp> i hope that i'll have more time for it in breezy+1, since i wont struggle with all the transitions
* jsgotangco has no clue
<ivoks> jsgotangco: ah.. indonesia
<jsgotangco> pirates?
<ivoks> well... :) official pirates :)
<jsgotangco> lol
<ivoks> one croatian ship was held by police in august, 2004.
<ivoks> crew was brought up to court
<ivoks> after year, they were found not guilty
<jsgotangco> a year!
<ivoks> yeah :)
<ivoks> indonesia :)
<jsgotangco> a year in jail?
<ivoks> i don't know where..
<ivoks> but funny part..
<ivoks> they set off to come back
<jsgotangco> heh
<ivoks> before they exited indonesian waters, military camed and took the ship again
<jsgotangco> jeezz
<ivoks> but not official military
<ivoks> acctually, it is official military, but it was ordered from major of the city, not president or parlament :)
<jsgotangco> ivoks: the southern seas of the SEA region can be scary
<ivoks> funny country :)
<ivoks> so, relations beetwean indonesia and croatia are hot now :)
<ivoks> ah, politics :)
<ivoks> time to go...
<ivoks> enjoy!
<GameGod> Random question: Will breezy have an inotify enabled kernel?
<slomo> lol... does he expect us now to query him? ;)
<lathiat> heh
<hub> it is usual
<Mitario> hi ogra
<ogra> ji
<Mitario> hmm, when is elmo coming back
<Mitario> any MOTU around?
<bddebian> No one here but us wanna-be's :-)
<Mitario> heh  :) well i'm motu, just haven't got upload rights yet :s
<hub> same :-)
<jbailey> bddebian: Bah, show up to the TB meeting next time... ;)
* jbailey hides.
<sistpoty> hi folks
<crimsun> 'lo
* xhaker is away (Away, bnc logging)
<sistpoty> i'm just at ghc6... i took a rc of 6.4.1 and gave it the version 6.4.1.20050823-0ubuntu1... is this correct (i.e. is this version below 6.4.1?)?
* sistpoty always get's it wrong with version numbers
<crimsun> no, it's > 6.4.1
<crimsun> 6.4.1anything > 6.4.1
<sistpoty> damn, what would be correct then?
<sistpoty> 6.4.0.dateofversion?
<crimsun> yes; I recommend 6.4.0+cvsYYYYMMDD
<crimsun> or svn or whatnot
<Mitario> hi sistpoty
<sistpoty> hi Mitario
<sistpoty> thx crimson :)
<crimsun> np
<Mitario> sistpoty, you FIXED ghc6?
<bddebian> jbailey: :'-(
<bddebian> :-)
<sistpoty> not completely yet... (only a gl-issue left, but ghc6 from ghc6 is already working)
<Mitario> any motu-ers here now who can look at some debdiffs from me? :)
<crimsun> sure
<crimsun> url?
<Mitario> wiki.ubuntu.com/MichielSikkesMOTU
<Mitario> 3 pkgs there
<crimsun> k, I'm on them.
<sistpoty> if ghc6 would compile a little bit faster, i'm quite sure i would have it working by now *g*
<Mitario> crimsun, just until elmo enables my buildd acces :)
<Mitario> crimsun, please tell me every fault you see, so I can learn :)
<Mitario> sistpoty, wohoo, that's I guess like 40% of unmetdeps
<crimsun> sure, just updating pbuilder atm
<Mitario> crimsun, oki :) thanks
<sistpoty> Mitario: sure, this is why ghc6 is my top prio atm ;)
<Mitario> ghc6 and libgmp3, was looking at them yesterday, really a mess
* Mitario couldn't figure it out in one evening :)
<sistpoty> the current version won't do... i needed a newer version from upstream... and finally i will need help from lamont, who must do the actual boostrapping ;)
<Mitario> ah :)
<sistpoty> and then there are some really ugly cyclic deps in it (ghc6 -> haddock, haddock -> gch6)
<Mitario> sistpoty, yeah I noticed them yesterday
<Mitario> realized that it wouldn't even been possible to build them without uploading binaries :/
<Mitario> or is it?
<sistpoty> it would be (you *can* build ghc6 without ghc6, and many deps, e.g. haddock aren't needed for a "plain" ghc6)
<Mitario> ah
<sistpoty> but lamont already said, he would handle it, so why bother ;)
<Mitario> heh ok, cool :)
<crimsun> Mitario, in the case of csound, you don't actually need to bump the Debian version # since you're just rebuilding. -3build1 is fine.
<Mitario> crimsun, ah right, I forgot to fix that one
<crimsun> np, I've touched it locally
<Mitario> I noticed it earlier this day (made them yesterday that I used dch -i)
<Mitario> and just typed build1 behind it
<Mitario> but thanks for noting it
<crimsun> np
<crimsun> (csound uploaded)
<Mitario> thanks!
* bddebian has got to get his ass back to MOTU work.. :-(
<crimsun> Mitario, ajmitch already fixed clustalw-mpi today
<Mitario> crimsun, ah ok
<crimsun> bddebian, understandable
<Mitario> xpi should be xmpi btw
<Mitario> hmm, btw now that i'm noticing cxx transition, is it moving FROM cxx or moving to cxx, because the translation page says Old bin: libfoo2 New bin: libfoo2c2
<Mitario> s/translation/transition
<crimsun> Mitario, cxx is just a way of saying transition
<crimsun> it's moving from libfoo2 -> libfoo2c2
<crimsun> (as you stated)
<Mitario> ah right
<Mitario> weird, because libxbase2 has had a debdiff which removes libxbase2c2 and adds libxbase2
<Mitario> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=11894
<Mitario> that was two months ago though
<Mitario> hi Lathiat2
<crimsun> Mitario, that's because the original was c102
<Mitario> uhm, aha
<Mitario> so packages which already have cxx are moved to their basename again?
<crimsun> Mitario, yep. (C++)
<Mitario> ok
<crimsun> C libs get c2
<Mitario> ahh
<bddebian> crimsun: What's understandable, that I suck? :-)
<lathiat__> I thought that was just a given? :)
<bddebian> Aye :-)
<crimsun> bddebian, haha, no, that $real_life comes up
<Mitario> crimsun, trustedqsl up too :)
<Mitario> same page
<ivoks> 'evening
<bddebian> wb ivoks
<sistpoty> hi ivoks
<crimsun> hmph. must be host problems for upload.u.c.
<Mitario> hi ivoks
<crimsun> re ivoks
<Mitario> trang also added to that page :)
<Mitario> torcs added :)
<crimsun> xmpi and trustedqsl are both fine; I'm waiting on dput issues
<Mitario> ok
<Mitario> is elmo an australian?
<crimsun> he's in the UK as I recall
<Mitario> ok
<Mithrandir> he is
<Mitario> thanks
<Mitario> something odd happened with the torcs debdiff though, it changed some autofiles
<Mitario> but I just modified a build-dep
<sistpoty> Mitario: does it depend on autotools-dev? and is there the strange ln -sf /usr/share/.../config.{sub, guess} in rules?
<Mitario> build-deps on autoconf
<Mitario> and..
<Mitario> no symlink, it copies /usr/share/../config and config.guess to its source dir
<Mitario> but yes it's in rules
<sistpoty> hm... we had a discussion in the meeting before the last about this...
<Mitario> ah
<sistpoty> iirc, this comes from buggy autotools-dev-suggestions, and someone wanted to file a bug against autoconf
<Mitario> hmm, ok
<Mitario> I could just remove those changes from my debdiff
<sistpoty> hm... i don't know what exactly was decided, how to deal with these changes :(
<Mitario> hmm
<Mitario> ok, any idea who knows?
<sistpoty> does anybody remember?
<sistpoty> *g*
<Mitario> heh :)
<Mitario> maybe it's in some log/minutes?
<sistpoty> hm... good idea... i'll search my mails *g*
<ivoks> what's with the ardour-gtk?
<ivoks> Depends: libardour0
<ivoks> and we don't have that lib
<sistpoty> ivoks: no idea
<ivoks> ok, i'll investigate
<sistpoty> Mitario: The decision was to contact autotools upstream *g*
<Mitario> heh pff
<Mitario> can't we just rewrite the rules file?
<sistpoty> sure
<Mitario> ivoks, I noticed some other packages having such problems too
<sistpoty> you could just drop this copying
<Mitario> yeah
<Mitario> euuh tipptrainer fixed too btw
<Mitario> it's on the page
<Mitario> sistpoty, actually why not copy them? it updates the package
<ivoks> ok, i'm confused :)
<sistpoty> Mitario: apart from the fact, that the debdiff is getting bigger, i don't think it's wrong to copy them
<ivoks> apt-cache show ardour-gtk | grep Depends
<ivoks> shows depends on libardour0
<ivoks> but... debian/control:
<sistpoty> Mitario: as i tried to point out before: there was no really helpful decision about this ;)
<ivoks> Conflicts: libardour0
<sistpoty> ivoks: with same version?
<ivoks> nope :)
<sistpoty> *g*
<ivoks> how come source has one version, and binary other? :)
<sistpoty> last build failed?
<sistpoty> or two different source packages, one was rebuild, but not the other one
<ivoks> ah, libjack
<ivoks> ok, mistery solved :)
<sistpoty> wow... ghc6 is still building (1:30h now)
<bddebian> Nice
* sistpoty needs a faster computer *g*
<ivoks> ghc is?
<sistpoty> glasgow haskell compiler... the bloody thing which needs itself to compile itself *g*
<bddebian> Heh
<Mitario> ping myself
<Mitario> hmm, seems to work again
<Mitario> thuban also added
<Mitario> sistpoty, is uploading working again?
<sistpoty> Mitario: no idea, as I am no motu yet ;)
<Mitario> sistpoty, ah :)
<Mitario> hmm, fixing unmet deps goes pretty fast now :)
<sistpoty> cool :)
<crimsun> Mitario, not yet. Waiting for elmo to fix.
<Mitario> crimsun, ok, did you contact him?
<crimsun> Mitario, infinity (Adam Conrad) said elmo's on the way to the data center to physically massage the machine
<Mitario> aahh big problem then :/
<crimsun> yeah, the machine is unhappy
<Mitario> auch
<sistpoty> does it need some love ;)
<Mitario> oh wlel, I'll just continue creating diffs
<crimsun> yep, I've just been queueing the source.changes locally so I can punt them to upload.u.c when it comes back up
<Mitario> ok
<Mitario> crimsun, ok, please tell me which packages you uploaded, so I can update my wikipage
<crimsun> I've only uploaded csound
<crimsun> I've queued xmpi, trustedqsl, trang, and torcs
<crimsun> working on the others now
<Mitario> oki
* Mitario pbuildering like hell
<crimsun> pbuilder++
<sistpoty> yeah! pbuilder rocks
<crimsun> Mitario, are you pbuilding on x86?
<Mitario> yes
<Mitario> is that a bad thing?
<crimsun> Mitario, you might want to look into torcs, because it FTBFS on amd64 (guiscrollist.cpp:48: error: cast from 'void*' to 'int' loses precision)
<Mitario> auch
<Mitario> I don't have amd64 :/
<crimsun> I have root access on an amd64; I'll speak with the site admin and ask if he minds my giving you an acct
<Mitario> ok :) that'd be great
<Mitario> tex-guy also fixed
<phlaegel> is there any chance of liferea getting updated for breezy? the new version adds atom 1.0 support.
<crimsun> phlaegel, from what to what, covering which changes?
<slomo> phlaegel: i'll look into this
<crimsun> at this point we need to be thinking really hard about only pushing critical bugfixes
<sistpoty> hm... liferea only has 2 rdepends, so i wouldn't say it'd be impossible
<sistpoty> but imo broken stuff should be fixed first ;)
<slomo> hmm.. we can at least update to 0.9.5 i think... this release contains just fixes... 0.9.6 contains the atom support but that's the only real change, other stuff in 0.9.6 are just bugfixes
<sistpoty> do liferea-mozilla/liferea-gtkhtml come from the same source-package?
<slomo> sistpoty: yes
<slomo> and debian already has 0.9.6
<sistpoty> hm... then the rdepends go down to 0
<sistpoty> :)
<phlaegel> thanks for looking... I think it would be good to have, but not critical, of course.
<slomo> hm, i'll try it here... when it works i have almost no arguments against updating it ;)
<crimsun> then I recommend a sync from Debian
<crimsun> (0.9.6)
<slomo> crimsun: nope... needs adjusted build-depends... firefox instead of mozilla
<crimsun> slomo, ok, then a dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa with the adjustments would be fine
<Mitario> tdfsb fixed
<slomo> crimsun: ok, but first i'll try it here :P (i'm using this package all the time...)
<slomo> crimsun: can you sponsor my upload then? (will go to revu)
<sistpoty> btw.: does anyone have some knowledge of xmltex/xsltproc?
<Mitario> why is dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -S configuring my package :/
<crimsun> slomo, sure
<sistpoty> Mitario: afaik it invokes the clean rule, maybe there is some dep to configure from clean
<Mitario> ah right
<Mitario> crimsun, which pkg are you now?
<slomo> Mitario: i guess the timestamps on configure/configure.in aren't in the correct order
<crimsun> Mitario, still fixing torcs
<Mitario> crimsun, ok
<slomo> crimsun: seems to work fine here... http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/details.py?upid=503
<crimsun> slomo, queued for tonight
<JanC> <sistpoty> glasgow haskell compiler... the bloody thing which needs itself to compile itself *g*
<JanC> ah, well, that's like freepascal  :)
<Mitario> weird this package depends on libtagcoll-dev >= 1.0.3, but there isn't such a version in both debian or universe
<JanC> or gcc for that mather...
<slomo> crimsun: thanks :) and while you're at it... please also upload this (FTBFS, slang/aalib transition): http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/details.py?upid=492
<sistpoty> JanC: yes ;)
<sistpoty> btw.: I've got an xmltex/xsltproc issue on haddock (the haskel documentation system)... if anyone who knows how to fix, i put haddock to revu with a comment how to reproduce the failing build
<sistpoty> erm... and don't even think of trying to do this in pbuilder, it won't work until ghc6 ;)
<Mitario> what would I do to get a package updated from debian?
<Mitario> do it myself or?
<crimsun> request a sync from elmo
<sistpoty> hm... and maybe put it on motutosync, i think dholbach wants this page to be used more regularly ;)
<sistpoty> (apart from the elmo-pinging thing)
<Mitario> also if the package is in universe?
<sistpoty> i think so
<Mitario> ok
<crimsun> ok, torcs really fixed. Unfortunately we're at 1.2.2 while upstream has 1.2.4.
<Mitario> hmm, doesn't matter for now does it? as long as the package works again
<Mitario> can always update later..
<Mitario> pff ftp-master died again?
<Lathiat> yeh
<Lathiat> 05:28 < elmo> oh for christ's SAKE
<Mitario> yeah
<Mitario> he's going to the datacenter at half past 10?
<crimsun> ick, the RAID card died
<Lathiat> sounds like a sysadmin job
<Lathiat> bah hardware raid is pain
<crimsun> I really don't envy elmo
<Lathiat> software raid is win
<Lathiat> sw raid5 on linux is shitfast
<Mitario> isn't there a backup system?
<crimsun> a backup for upload? I don't think so.
<crimsun> heh, I have 9 todo directories just for Mitario
<Lathiat> crimsun: heh
<Lathiat> what elmo does is the sortof thign that i like to do
<Mitario> crimsun, heh, sorry, i'm just in the mood today :)
<Lathiat> programming is just a side thing :)
<Mitario> I don't really like pure technical programming
<Mitario> I rather like the stuff around it
<crimsun> Lathiat, well, it's certainly a vital job that rarely gets its deserved respect, but jumping up at 3 AM isn't my idea of fun. Then again, I AM awake at 3 AM anyhow...
<Mitario> UI design, marketing research, general research etc.
<Lathiat> crimsun: heh yeh
<Mitario> elmo is the UK sysadmin?
<Lathiat> its great having someone phone at like 5am
<Lathiat> and have a cry
<Mitario> or are all server located in the US
<Lathiat> the main servers appear to be in the UK
<Mitario> ok
<crimsun> yep, everything mirrors from the UK
<sistpoty> hm... there really should be a bofh-excuse-answering-machine ;)
<Lathiat> 2. i-5-0.syd-core02.net.reach.com                    0.0%    23   73.7  74.2  71.7  77.9   1.2
<Lathiat> 13. i-0-0.wil-core02.net.reach.com                    0.0%    23  221.7 222.5 220.6 226.9   1.7
<Lathiat> mmmm
<Lathiat> 73ms -> 221ms
<Lathiat> gotta love the transatlantic jumps
<Mitario> svn-workbench fixed
<sistpoty> puh... ghc6 building for 3 hours now... i bet the last command will fail *g*
<Mez> lol
<Mitario> sistpoty, auch, maybe it got in a vicious loop ;-)
<sistpoty> not yet, I'm carefully (and somewhat excited) watching *g*
<crimsun> Mitario, just for clarification to me, could you change the "uploaded" for xmpi, trustedqsl, and torcs to "queued" please?
<Mitario> crimsun, allright
<crimsun> s/torcs/trang/
<crimsun> thanks
<Mitario> crimsun, you can change them yourselves if you'd like :)
<crimsun> true, being lazy today
<Mitario> heh np
<Mitario> jsut saying that you don't need my permission
<Mitario> but of course, it's a wiki
<crimsun> yeah, you're just keeping me busy with the packages ;)
<crimsun> re mike
<tritium> hi crimsun
<Mitario> heh, sorry ;-) I hope elmo has time to give me upload permission if ftp-master is fixed
<crimsun> oh I don't mind at all
<crimsun> I have a bunch of Ubuntu stuff to do tonight anyway, so "it's all good"
<Mitario> allright then :)
* Mitario is first fixing the easy-fix packages, then going down on the hard compile error and deep dep problems
<Mez> w00t
<Mez> one of the main ifolder devs is going to be devving on ubuntu
<Mez> which means ifolder support for ubuntu
<crimsun> sounds great
<Mitario> cool!
<Mez> hehe
<Mez> "I'm switching my primary machine to ubuntu so we maintain our  packages properly there."
<Mez> (from one of the iFolder devs who was asking for my patch to iFolder)
<crimsun> re ajmitch
<Mitario> hi ajmitch
<Mitario> spiralsynthmodular fixed
<tritium> hey there ajmitch
<crimsun> Mitario's on fire
<Mitario> ^^
<Mitario> well with 'fixed' i mean (i think I fixed it) ;)
#ubuntu-motu 2005-09-01
<Mitario> hmm, many missing packages in universe
<Mez> "missing"
<sistpoty> unmet deps?
<Mitario> depending on missing packages
<Mitario> yeah with install candidate, but no binary
<tseng> Burgundavia: bug #1167 is upstream, not mine, and its probably too late to fix for breezy
<Mitario> brb shower
<Mitario> crimsun, i'll get you some more fixes in a bit ;-) be prepared for my wrath
<crimsun> Mitario, uploaded through thoughttracker, updating wiki page.
<Mitario> crimsun, cool ftp-master back?
<crimsun> yup
<Mitario> crimsun, damn, you're at least halfway trough, I should hurry ;)
<crimsun> hehe
<Mitario> hmm, I need to get myself a new workstation
<Mitario> an amd64 would be nice
<crimsun> Mitario, t1lib-dev is not available on amd64, so tex-guy will FTBFS
<Mitario> hmm bah
<Mitario> no it should be libt1-dev
<Mitario> didn't I change that?
<crimsun> not in debian/control, nope
<crimsun> you mentioned it in debian/changelog ;)
<Mitario> no that was the rebuild, but
<Mitario> umm, it's changed here locally
<Mitario> probably uploaded the wrong debdiff :)
<Mitario> yes
<Mitario> sec
<Mitario> i'll upload the new one
<crimsun> ok
<Mitario> done, link updated
<Mitario> at least, when the wiki saves
<Mitario> yup now
<Mitario> showimg fixed
<Mitario> crimsun, is there an easy way to check wether the packages are build and installed?
<sistpoty> Mitario: the buildlogs are at http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/
<crimsun> Mitario, when they're installed, they'll be in archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/
<tseng> Mez: if you have other things to do, it seems not worth backporting mono at this point
<tseng> Mez: its been stalling and we only have a month of hoary left
<tseng> Mez: for breezy we wont have to backport the whole damn thing.
<Mitario> crimsun, ahh! 2 to go, and I'm still compiling
<sistpoty> btw.: ghc6 now building for >4 hours ... maybe i should kill that cpuburn *g*
<slomo> sistpoty: maybe you should kill upstream ;)
<sistpoty> hehe
<Mitario> sistpoty, what kind of system do you have?
<sistpoty> amd duron 1300
<sistpoty> so i386
<Mitario> ah
<Mitario> yeah
<Mitario> athlon 1800 here
<ajmitch> someone pass round the collection plate for sistpoty
* ajmitch has 1800 also
<sistpoty> hrhr
<Mitario> sfs is pretty big too
<sistpoty> even my gf has a faster system than i do... :/
<Mitario> heh
<sistpoty> but i played doom3 all on this machine... this was almost as funny as quake1 on my 486 (frame -> turn around -> guess -> shoot -> frame -> damn, missed!)
<ajmitch> haha
<tseng> ajmitch: https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1171
<tseng> one of the 19890 bugs daniel assigned me today
<tseng> ive closed most of them, congrats to filers for following up but not closing their bugs
<crimsun> Mitario, are you sure showimg -1ubuntu1 isn't sufficient? What does your -1ubuntu2 change over doko's previous cxx rebuild?
<crimsun> -1build1 and -1build2, sorry
<ajmitch> tseng: thanks
<ajmitch> I should ask for sync from elmo, just uploading to sid now
<tseng> great
<tseng> man next week at work will be great
<tseng> we are shipping out brand new smp xeon 64s with ubuntu
<ajmitch> 128Kbps upload sucks for debian
<tseng> and reclaiming all the old x86 boxes with random RH versions
<Mitario> crimsun, just a rebuild actually
<ajmitch> tseng: oh ship me one, please
<Mitario> crimsun, because currently it doesn't install
<tseng> ajmitch: only 1 spare, sorry
<crimsun> Mitario, ok
<tseng> ajmitch: corporate is making everyone buy the same model of server now, so we got twice the power we need
<crimsun> Mitario, I'll note it in debian/changelog
<tseng> ajmitch: i cant complain.
<Mitario> crimsun, and build1 is for ABI update, build2 is actually package names
<Mitario> crimsun, ok
<crimsun> package names? Hmm
<crimsun> Make sure you uploaded the correct diff
<tseng> ajmitch: i think i will sneak a pbuilder on the spare
<Mitario> yeah I mean, linking against the correct packages
<crimsun> ah, ok.
<ajmitch> tseng: sweet
* ajmitch will be back in 30min to resume uploads
<Mitario> sffview fixed
<sistpoty> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot  14344,43s user 1290,34s system 87% cpu 4:56:57,47 total
<sistpoty> ^^ ghc6 built :)
<sistpoty> now I'll redo this in pbuilder *cough*
<Mitario> it build without problems?
<sistpoty> yesss :) finally... (took a new upstream version)
<Mitario> get it in universe asap ;-)
<sistpoty> hm... i think this won't get there until sunday or so... ;) but i try to get my pbuilder working tonight :)
<Mitario> woops, that sounds a bit pushy
<Mitario> heh great :)
<sistpoty> i.e. get my pbuilder use the now created ghc6 *g*
<Mitario> sfftobmp done
<Mitario> ha Seveas
<Seveas> hi
<sistpoty> hi Seveas
<Mitario> seaview fixed
<Mitario> if some packages has buildX should I then change it to ubuntuX or just ubuntu1?
<tseng> for a change, or antother rebuild?
<Mitario> change
<sistpoty> for a change use ubuntuX
<ajmitch> I'd say ubuntu1
<tseng> drop the build
<ajmitch> (just to be difficult) ;)
<sistpoty> sorry, didn't read carefully enough ;)
<Mitario> yeah ok, I was wondering if you should continue the X from the build for instance build4 -> ubuntu5, or build4 -> ubuntu1
<tseng> -> ubuntu1
<sistpoty> ubuntu is higher than build? did i finally get how version names work?
<ajmitch> sistpoty: yes, that's why we use it
<ajmitch> all a-zA-Z are lower than numbers
<sistpoty> hehe, i looked about 5 times at the policy and much too often get it wrong *g*
<Seveas> sistpoty, that's what dpkg --compare-versions is for :)
* ajmitch wonders why people are putting all these rebuilds on their wiki pages :)
<sistpoty> thx, Seveas... didn't know that
<Mitario> ajmitch, too keep up with my work
<Seveas> ajmitch, to look 1337 ;)
<ajmitch> Seveas: that's what I was thinking ;)
<Mitario> ajmitch, so I can keep up with what's uploaded and what's not
<Mitario> oh, and as evicence for the CC ;)
<Mitario> but I think i'll also pass that without motu stuff
<Seveas> ajmitch, the MOTU with the longest list gets a free ubuntu CD ;)
<ajmitch> haha
<ajmitch> Mitario: I mean having things like 'clustalw-mpi' on there
<Mitario> owh, i have that one too ;)
<Mitario>  Done
<Mitario> clustalw-mpi
<Mitario> 
<Mitario> fixed by ajmitch
<ajmitch> Mitario: that's what I was pointing out :P
<Mitario> hehe
<ajmitch> since there was no fixing involved, and nothing really to be done
<Mitario> I just put every package I worked on on that special wiki page
<Mitario> but then I heard that you already fixed it, so it's just administration :)
<ajmitch> all I did was dch, debuild -S, and dput ;)
<Mitario> hehe :) I can't do that yet
<Mitario> elmo's a bit busy atm :(
<ajmitch> oh, I did make sure to run pbuilder & dpkg-deb to check dependencies before uploading, of course :)
<Seveas> why debuild instead of dpkg-buildpackage?
<ajmitch> because debuild does more
<ajmitch> and is less to type
<Seveas> hehe
<Seveas> ok
* Seveas goes reading manpages
<ajmitch> It first runs dpkg-buildpackage, then runs lintian and/or linda on the .changes file created (assuming that lintian and/or linda is installed), and finally signs the .changes and/or .dsc files as appropriate
<Seveas> nice
* Seveas should remember that
* ajmitch needs to break UVF
<Seveas> lots of people do that
<Seveas> according to breezy-changes
<ajmitch> sure
<Mitario> scorched3d fixed
<slomo> waah breezy is broken for my ibook... hm, need to talk to some kernel guy tomorrow :/
<slomo> gn8 everybody
<Mitario> nite
<sistpoty> gn8 slomo
<ajmitch> Mitario: what did you do for scorched3d?
<ajmitch> hm
<sistpoty> Mitario: did you check it on amd64? last version worked on i386 but broke on amd64
<ajmitch> because we were trying to get in a new openAL for it
<Mitario> ah
<Mitario> well I can't upload
<Mitario> I just put my debdiff on the wiki
<Mitario> so other MOTU's can check it out
<Mitario> sistpoty, no, I onfortunately don't have amd64 :(
<ajmitch> people have been working on scorched3d a bit
<Mitario> ah right
<ajmitch> hm
<Mitario> I just did the GL/GLU transition with the build-deps
* ajmitch wonders what crack-fu tclmagick is on
<ajmitch> non-native version with native packaging
<ajmitch> ugly
<sistpoty> Mitario: i don
<sistpoty> + t have amd64 as well ;) but siretart who wanted to sponsor me has
<sistpoty> ;)
<Mitario> :)
<Mitario> crimsun has been checking my previous submissions out
<Mitario> also on amd64 iirc
<Mitario> sablevm deps also fixed
<sistpoty> Mitario: if you want something hard, you could check rscheme (is on my list, but i don't think, i can handle it)
<sistpoty> with gcc-4 it builds the compiler, but the compiler segfaults... and upstream didn't do anything since 4 month
<Mitario> hrm
<Mitario> ok
<Yagisan> I have an amd64
<Mitario> i'm just now gong trough the alphabet of UnmetDeps :)
<Mitario> backwards
<sistpoty> hehe
<ajmitch> Mitario: I've just spent the last day or two rebuilding them all
<Yagisan> what's the problem, does scorched3d FTBFS ?
<Yagisan> I'm happy to run a test build if you need it
<sistpoty> Yagisan: the current version FTBFS on amd64... but imo siretart did already do some work for it (not sure... ajmitch?)
<Mitario> ajmitch, the whole list?
* Mitario generated one a few hours ago
<ajmitch> Mitario: yes
<Mitario> and just skimmed trough it
<ajmitch> Mitario: I generated a list & fed all of them to pbuilder
<Mitario> and fixed some debs, and rebuilds for others
<Mitario> ah
<ajmitch> I've got several MB just of logfiles :)
<Mitario> hehe
<Mitario> umm, well, crimsun uploaded some fixes and rebuilds of mine, so am I ignoring your work now? :S
<Mitario> or did you upload the ones you fed to pbuilder
<ajmitch> no, I still have to go through a lot of the logs
<Mitario> ah ok
* Mitario is doing it one-by-one
<ajmitch> so there's not a *lot* of stepping on toes here
<ajmitch> it's best to check breezy-changes for any recent uploads
<Mitario> yeah I do
* ajmitch has flooded his gmail account with breezy-changes ;)
<Mitario> hehe :)
<Mitario> hmm, ok rubrica seems to work again too now
<Seveas> ajmitch, hint: rss :)
<ajmitch> Seveas: requires me to run another program to read the rss
<ajmitch> I find gmail adequate for this
<Seveas> hehe, me has an rss reader op all the time
<ajmitch> silly me, k3d needed build-dep changes
* Mitario debdiffs rsplib
* ajmitch has that on his list here
<ajmitch> Mitario: but is your debdiff correct? :)
<Mitario> ajmitch, well take a look :)
<Mitario> I put them on the wiki page so someone else can check them if the fix is right, so someone can upload it :)
<ajmitch> Mitario: right, I wouldn't have an explicit depends
<ajmitch> but Build-Depends & ${shlibs:Depends}
<ajmitch> which indicates that it's socketapi that needs fixed, rather than rsplib
<Mitario> aaah right
<Mitario> oki :)
<ajmitch> a pkg that b-d's on socketapi should get the depend automagically
<Mitario> yeah
<ajmitch> fixing rsplib is a workaround - not wrong, but not the best way imho
<Mitario> already thought it was odd that socketapi was defined there
<Mitario> no I agree
* ajmitch checks out socketapi, just for fun
<Mitario> hehe :)
<ajmitch> it looks like it shouldn't have been transitioned
<Mitario> btw should we use cdbs in favor of a normal rules file?
<Mitario> and transition the already existing
<ajmitch> Mitario: we usually do
<Mitario> ok
<ajmitch> no, we don't change the existing packaging to use cdbs
<ajmitch> that would be an evil fork
<Mitario> ah ok
<ajmitch> right, socketapi exports a C ABI
* ajmitch will have to revert the transition & fix all the packages that depend on socketapi1c2
<ajmitch> fun! :)
<Mitario> wohoo!
<Mitario> do you think universe will be 'ready' by breezy?
<ajmitch> hah no
<ajmitch> amazing
<Mitario> hehe ok
<Mitario> just curious
<ajmitch> nothing actually reverse-depends on socketapi1c2
<ajmitch> safe to de-transition
* ajmitch will simply ask for a sync from elmo
<Mitario> hmm rmpi needs a rebuild
<ajmitch> ok, will sign/upload
<ajmitch> since I already have generated debdiffs :)
<ajmitch> done
<Mitario> ajmitch, if you have time/want to, could you review my debdiffs for packages you haven't worked on on that wiki page? :)
<Mitario> thanks
<ajmitch> I can, but the problem is that I've done a fair bit of the work automagically - and I just need to sign & upload most of the changes made :)
<Mitario> yeah ok :)
<Mitario> did you only check for packages that needed to rebuild, or also debian/control fixes?
<ajmitch> so far I've just thrown everything at pbuilder & got source packages ready for upload
<ajmitch> and I have build logs to work from
<Mitario> ok
<ajmitch> as well as binary debs to check with dpkg-deb
<Mitario> hmm, do you think I should continue my list? or focus on something else..
<ajmitch> keep going if you want
<Mitario> yeah, but will it be useful :)
<ajmitch> it probably will be :)
<sistpoty> Mitario: s.th. useful to look at would be kaffe... I've also been after it ;)
<sistpoty> Mitario: if you are interested
<Mitario> allright
<ajmitch> there are plenty of packages that FTBFS
<sistpoty> Mitario: basically sync from debian, but imo autoconf-stuff (which *is* in source-tarball) must be regenerated
<ajmitch> sistpoty: we got kaffe synced from debian
<sistpoty> and it built?
<ajmitch> no :)
<ajmitch> http://hwdb.ubuntu.com/buildlogs/?show=http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/k/kaffe/2%3A1.1.5-5/kaffe_2%3A1.1.5-5_20050826-0448-ia64-failed.gz
<sistpoty> there was some pango/cairo/freetype2 issue, but imo that all is from wrong configure (which in theory could be regenerated easily)
<ajmitch> looks like a missing build-dep on freetype, for a start
<ajmitch> /usr/include/ft2build.h:56:38: error: freetype/config/ftheader.h: No such file or directory
<sistpoty> no, gtk2 deps on freetype
<sistpoty> (indirectly)
<sistpoty> i checked that yesterday ;)
<ajmitch> ok :)
<sistpoty> but i wasn't able to get the right automake-version/autoconf-version to get anywhere near a new configure *g*
<ajmitch> welcome back, ogra ;)
<sistpoty> hi ogra
<ajmitch> it's probably just dsl reconnecting
<sistpoty> hehe
<Mitario> hmm, have to go to bed now, 4am here :)
<Mitario> sistpoty, kaffe is building so I'll check the errors in a few hours
<Mitario> ajmitch, have fun with the rest of the unmetdeps good luck! :)
<sistpoty> Mitario: ok... 4am here as well ;)
<ajmitch> Mitario: heh, thanks ;)
<sistpoty> gn8 Mitario
<Mitario> nn
<sistpoty> i still want to trigger ghc6 in pbuilder... and i forgot some build-deps on haddock :(
<Mitario> sistpoty, those tests, are they after compiling? or in the middle of it..
<sistpoty> Mitario: what tests do you mean?
<Mitario> sistpoty, oh nm, it was running some test on some java examples
<Mitario> but it's configuring another component now
<Mitario> (building kaffe)
<Mitario> and now I'm going to force myself to get up
<sistpoty> the errors came up later iirc, when the library is being built (swing and stuff, by gtk2 :)
<sistpoty> or at least awt
* xhaker is away (Away, bnc logging)
<sistpoty> gn8 everybody
<phlaegel> ajmitch: that nip2 build has issues...
<ajmitch> phlaegel: worked for me, what are the issues?
* ajmitch sees no failures in the build logs
<phlaegel> segfaults when doing anything... opening preferences, opening and example workspace...
<crimsun_> yeesh, Mitario certainly left me a pile o' work
<ajmitch> crimsun_: that'll only take you a couple of minutes to process
<crimsun_> ajmitch: I usually wget everything, pbuild it all, do the install/upgrade/remove check, sign, then upload
<ajmitch> crimsun_: yes, but I've already got those first 2 steps done for most of that list :)
<crimsun_> k
<ajmitch> phlaegel: right, I can get that fixed in a couple of minutes..
* ajmitch will have to break UVF for it, but it's needed :)
<glick> hi
<ajmitch> hello glick
<glick> sup ajmitch
<ajmitch> building packages, again :)
<glick> heh
<glick> nice
<glick> id like to join and help contribute but i dont kwo where to begin ive been reading the motuwannabetip site and all that
<ajmitch> yep
<ajmitch> there's plenty of packages to be fixed, a number of programs that users have requested be packaged
<ajmitch> and only a few of us working on it
<crimsun_> MOTU covers a lot. It may be easier for you if you begin by picking out a couple areas you favor, like documentation or packaging
<glick> id like to work on packaging
<glick> though i can do both
<crimsun_> sure, there's a never-ending stream of packaging work - not the least of which is reviewing
<glick> like what? what programs need packagign?
<ajmitch> wiki.ubuntu.com/UniverseCandidates
<ajmitch> stuff to fix is on the MOTUTodo page
<glick> kguitar i like that
<ajmitch> phlaegel: ok, nip2 works fine for me now, so I'll upload
<glick> wow there is some great software there
<glick> that should definatly be in the repos
<ajmitch> glick: sure, but someone has to have time to package it :)
<glick> how many packages do you guys usually manage?
<ajmitch> umm
<ajmitch> I think universe has well over 10000 binary  packages
<ajmitch> so we have to get them all installable, at least
<glick> how many people work on that?
<ajmitch> about 20-25, part-time at best :)
<glick> if they need packageing why are they still listed there if under status alot of them say they have develipers workin on it
<ajmitch> because packaging something isn't a 5 minute task
<ajmitch> and ew have to try & keep the wiki up to date as well
<ajmitch> somone might volunteer to work on something & never get very far
<ajmitch> or it's been done, and waiting for us to review it before upload
<ajmitch> kguitar is like that
<glick> i see
<phlaegel> ajmitch: nice... thanks
* crimsun_ plods along with scorched3d
<crimsun_> thank goodness my pbuilder's amd64, cos this mess would have FTBFS horribly
<jtan325> hi is anyone here? i have a rather "urgent" but easy-for-motus question
<ajmitch> yes I am here
<ajmitch> why is it urgent?
<jtan325> we're releasing sunday, i'd like to get beta test pacakges out tonight
<jtan325> the question is
<jtan325> is dpkg --update-available <pkg file> the way to "upgrade" a locally installed .deb?
<jtan325> i.e. if the beta test package is 1.2.9
<jtan325> and when we release 1.3.0 on sunday
<ajmitch> no, I'd never use that
<siretart> morning
<ajmitch> I'd always just use dpkg -i
<ajmitch> hi siretart
<siretart> huhu ajmitch
<jtan325> hey siretart
<jtan325> dpkg -i automatically does the upgrade?
<ajmitch> that's what it's for
<jtan325> ok awesome. thanks
<ajmitch> --update-available is not used for installing anything
* siretart looks up --update-available
<jtan325> haha
<ajmitch> I don't understand why you'd want to use --update-available?
<siretart> no, a mere user won't need that at all
<jtan325> no i have no idea what's going on
<jtan325> i just did man dpkg
<jtan325> and it looked like the closest thing to what i needed :-)
<jtan325> what's the standard versioning for a pre-release?
<jtan325> i.e. we're releasing 1.3.0 on sunday
<jtan325> 1.2.9 was what i could  think of
<ajmitch> something like that, yes
<ajmitch> or 1.2.9+1.3.0.alpha1 :)
<siretart> nowadays, recent dpkg also support '~'
<siretart> so you could also give your package the version 1.3.0~alpha1
<siretart> which would be less than 1.3.0
<siretart> note that this won't work with dpkg in sarge or earlier
<Seveas> I love that ~ trick
<Seveas> I'm using it for backports :)
<ajmitch> and not with the current debian archive, iirc
<ajmitch> since dak isn't using that code yet
<siretart> ajmitch: ubuntu's dak seems to support it: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary-backports/
<siretart> yay! using gpg-agent has never been easier. just a 'echo use-session-pgp-agent | sudo tee -a /etc/X11/Xsession.options' and you are done
* siretart wonders why this is not enabled by default
<Treenaks> siretart: because not everyone has a pgp agent
<Treenaks> uh
<Treenaks> key
<siretart> not even 1k memory is used.. hmm
<pef> hi
<crimsun_> hi
<ajmitch> siretart: ubuntu's might, but I tend to like keeping things compatible with debian :)
<jtan325> this is sorta off-topic, but what's the quickest and fastest way to keep track of really simple website statistics?
<jtan325> on a server that you don't have root access to
<siretart> ajmitch: can you explain me something packaging related, espc. dh_shlibs?
<siretart> background: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=276979
<siretart> the binary package HAS a shlibs file, I can see it with dpkg -I. But why is this not sufficient for debhelper to create a versioned depend?
<pef> anyone using OOo on breezy ?
<siretart> pef: does OOo2 cound?
<siretart> count?
<pef> yes, 2, sorry :)
<pef> siretart, can you confirm me OOo2 has a "qt" look ?
<pef> isn't it a bug ?
<siretart> pef: err, my openoffice has a nice gtk2 look
<siretart> ?
<ajmitch> siretart: the debian library packaging guide can probably answer better than I can
<crimsun_> pef: dpkg -l gtk2-engines-gtk-qt|grep ^ii
<ajmitch> siretart: basiclly the shlibs file needs some version info
<ajmitch> eg: libopenal 0 libopenal0 (>=0.2005080600-1)
<pef> crimsun_, mmm always have an ugly display
<ajmitch> http://www.netfort.gr.jp/~dancer/column/libpkg-guide/libpkg-guide.html
<ajmitch> see chapter 11 of that
<siretart> ajmitch: thanks. Will look into it
<pef> crimsun_, I always have the qt look & fell with this package and a new user
<crimsun_> pef: but is that package installed?
<pef> crimsun_, yep
<crimsun_> pef: then uninstall it
<pef> crimsun_, It wasn't installed before
<crimsun_> pef: what happens when you uninstall it?
<pef> crimsun_, no changes
<crimsun_> pef: did you remove the gtk conffiles from ~/. ?
<pef> crimsun_, I only have .gtkrc-1.2-gnome2
<pef> and it doesn't change anything to remove it
<crimsun_> pef: log out and back in after killing the caching daemons?
<pef> crimsun_, http://img397.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cap7vv.jpg
<pef> crimsun_, I've tried with a new user with an empty home (hidden files too), and same problem
<crimsun_> (text-only currently)
<\sh> moins
<crimsun_> moin
<\sh> hmmm...rhythmbox is crashing as well on my nc6000
<\sh> grmpf
<pef> does qt4-designer exists ?
<\sh> in qt4-dev-tools eventually?
<pef> I can't find it inside
<pef> erf
<pef> designer-qt4
<pef> :D
<herve> hello
<pef> hello
<pef> herve, ca fait plaisir de voir des francaise participer ;)
<pef> s/francaise/francais/
<herve> oui quand mme merci :-)
<herve> hmm the new gftp package in unstable seems to have interesting bugfixes
<siretart> ajmitch: ok. I got it. openal is calling dh_makeshlibs without option -V
<\sh> whiprush: ping
<siretart> hi \sh
<ajmitch> \sh! :)
<\sh> heheh :)
<\sh> good morning guys
<ajmitch> hi
<\sh> I'm not here :)
<\sh> not officially
<ajmitch> ok, bye \sh ;)
<\sh> hehe
<\sh> whiprush: I will fix https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1858
<\sh> but i can't assign it to me
* siretart starts to like baz :)
<Lathiat> i was playing with bzr yesterday
<Lathiat> tis pretty cool
<Lathiat> and ive used baz previously
<ajmitch> Lathiat: yeah, bzr is quite nice ;)
<Lathiat> bzr even does ipv6, yay :)
<siretart> is there a bzr-buildpackage?
<Lathiat> as ajmitch and i found out syncing our repositories
<siretart> or will bzr-buildpackage be hct? ;)
<Lathiat> is hct released yet?
<ajmitch> no, it's not
<ajmitch> and hct is tied to launchpad
<ajmitch> siretart: it depends if you think bzr-buildpackage would be needed
<Lathiat> ive been hearing about it for a long time but not even the sketchiest actual detail of what its goign to do :)
<ajmitch> you can have nested trees, btw
<ajmitch> so the debian/ dir can be copied in & branched from elsewhere
<tseng> Lathiat: its just a nice tool to merge branches of packages together
<tseng> every patch in every distro is a branch on the supermirror
<tseng> hct is a frontend to merging stuff into your tree
<siretart> sounds promising
<siretart> :)
<ajmitch> sure, it looks fairly useful
<jtan325> what's the "correct way" to publish your public id on something you've signed?
<jtan325> (i.e. on a website so every knows)
<jtan325> do i just do it in plain text, i.e. "my public key id = blah" ?
<\sh> *grmpf*
<\sh> shiddy boson-base
<\sh> ok...some real life work first...
<\sh> bbl
<Mez> jtan325, usually, putting it on keyservers is enough
<jtan325> ok cool. thanks
<Mez> jtan325, though, your best bet is to get it signed into the strong set aswell, so people can verify who you are
<jtan325> ?? sorry i don't understand
<Mez> well, if you want your PGP key to be trusted by people
<Mez> so that people trust you are who you say you are, and that they have the right key for you, then you need to get it signed
<jtan325> ah gotcha
<jtan325> someone who knows i'm really me
<jtan325> should sign my key
<jtan325> ?
<Mez> well, yes,
<Mez> or, you should sfind someone who#s willing to meet you in person, check asspoert/identity card and take a cpopy of your fingerprint then sign it
<Mez> http://www.biglumber.com/ is a good place for that
<Mitario> morning everyone
<jtan325> thanks mez
<Mez> npo
<siretart> hi j^ :)
<slomo> hi j^ :) why is you package a native package? ;)
<j^> slomo native? i packaged it for hoary http://bootlab.org/~j/NetworkManager/ and it does not work in breezy
<siretart> j^: what did you change in comparison to thom's version?
<siretart> j^: yes, but there is no .orig.tar.gz, this is pain for reviewing
<j^> ah, http://bootlab.org/~j/bazaar/
<j^> siretart because its a cvs snapshot, there is not orig.tar.gz
<siretart> j^: you can still create an orig.tar.gz by doing a cvs export
<j^> compared to thoms version it uses bind9 again
<siretart> i see
<siretart> j^: Please prepare an upload as non-native version, so that debian packaging and upstream work is clearly separated
<slomo> j^: just notify me when you've done that and i'll look at it :)
* siretart is also very interested in having it in universe
<siretart> really
<j^> siretart its in bazaar, but i can do another version using .orig.tar.gz, slomo  i will let you know
<siretart> j^: where is your archive? I'd happily have a look at it
* siretart is just learning bazaar
<j^> siretart http://bootlab.org/~j/bazaar/
<siretart> j^: are you using tla-buildpackage?
<j^> siretart no, did not work with baz right away
<j^> and its still too complicated for me
<siretart> hm
<siretart> I
<Mithrandir> arch-buildpackage is better crack than tla-buildpackage, IMO
<siretart> I'm just playing with tla-buildpackage. so far no problems..
<siretart> Mithrandir: what does it better?
<j^> but i started to look at http://debian.madduck.net/pkg-zope/wiki/Arch/pkg-zope-20051108.edited.log
<siretart> the dokumentation of tla-buildpackage was better than arch-buildpackage
<Mithrandir> siretart: I never got tla-buildpackage to dtrt, arch-buildpackage works much better for me.
<j^> arch-buildpackage depends on tla
<j^> i use baz
<j^> and i do not want to install tla too
<siretart> Mithrandir: is there somewhere better documentation than /usr/share/doc/arch-buildpackage/README.Debian?
<Mithrandir> siretart: ttbomk, no.
<siretart> ok
<j^> slomo new versions at http://bootlab.org/~j/NetworkManager-breezy/
<sivang> siretart: what's tla-buildpackage?
<sivang> (sounds interesting :) )
<siretart> sivang: helper script to import and build sourcepackages managed by tla
<slomo> j^: i'll look at it later :)
<sivang> siretart: cool, since when is it available? (does it handle removing baz's specific files etc?)
<siretart> sivang: ppl are telling here it was only written for tla. I does not even call baz, only tla
<siretart> s/I/it/
<Mithrandir> siretart: pft:
<Mithrandir> : tfheen@thosu ~ > grep baz .archdeb.conf
<Mithrandir> tla = baz
<siretart> Mithrandir: aah. one more point for arch-buildpackage :)
<Mithrandir> so it works for me, at least.
<Mithrandir> I think I hacked it a little bit to DTRT for some syntax changes which baz introduced, though.
<siretart> DTRT?
<Mithrandir> do the right thing
<siretart> ah
<j^> Mithrandir but it also depends on tla, so you have tla installed too?
<Mithrandir> yes, I have that, but I don't really care about what dependencies I have; if so, I'd just recompile the package locally and remove the dependency.
<j^> ha, the version in debian supports bazaar http://packages.debian.org/testing/devel/arch-buildpackage
<Mitario> could someone add me to the MOTU launchpad group?
<j^> trying the mini howto in arch-buildpackage it fails at arch-recordpackage bar 1.0.1 with
<j^> No configs directory found - is this really the right tree?
<hub_> I have a debian package that works fine on ubuntu (after rebuild)
<hub_> shall I just upload it or should I change the version ?
<hub_> upload to REVU off course
<siretart> hub_: just a rebuild?
<siretart> hub_: better ask a motu to do that rebuild. It's really not worth an upload if there is nothing to review
<hub_> based he mail, is there another to request that, like a bugzilla
<hub_> s/he mail/e-mail/
* hub_ should wak up
<siretart> j^: did you try to build network-manager in pbuilder?
<siretart> checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<siretart> make: *** [config.status]  Error 1
<siretart> :(
<slomo> Build-Depend on intltool probably
<siretart> j^: README.Debian tells to contact thom about the package. is that still correct?
<j^> siretart at some point infinity said he would take over, since he did not i did not change those things
<j^> not sure what the best way it to maintain this package
<j^> it will be in univers for breezy and should go into main in breezy+1
<siretart> j^: since you have done so much love to the package, I'd propose you for maintainership for this
<siretart> and since it was dropped for breezy, I don't except any objections from thom
<siretart> checking for dhcdbd... no
<siretart> configure: error: dhcdbd was not installed.  See http://people.redhat.com/jvdias/dhcdbd
<siretart> huch?
<j^> oh
<j^> i must have missed something rebuilding with .orig.gz
<siretart> I rather think there are build dependencies missing
<slomo> j^: nm isn't currently in debian, isn't it?
<siretart> slomo: no
<j^> slomo no, its not, right now
<slomo> then why *-2 as version number? wouldn't something like *-0ubuntuY be more appropiate?
<j^> siretart dhcdbd is not needed to build, but configure checks for it
<siretart> so configure should be fixed, then
<slomo> or you should just add dhcdbd to Build-Depends
<siretart> if added to build depends, package building fine on pbuilder/amd64
<j^> thom was picky about patching configure
<slomo> siretart: for fixing configure or other autotools stuff talk to infinity... he can tell you some really nice stories about timestamps ;)
<siretart> slomo: I guess so
<siretart> j^: please provide a fixed package. You can remove debian/README.Debian and clean up debian/rules at this opportunity
<slomo> j^: i would just add intltool and dhcdbd to Build-Depends... builds fine here on pbuilder/x86
<siretart> another option would be to patch configure.in to not bail out
<j^> siretart thats what i did and its upstream, so if it still checks i have to check why
<siretart> j^: ok. please ping either me or slomo when you prepared a new package
<slomo> siretart: infinity said something about that patch doesn't garantue to get the timestamps in the correct order in some cases... you have to get them right with some touches in rules then
<siretart> slomo: so configure should be touched after patching it?
<slomo> siretart: yes... configure needs to be "newer" than configure.in / configure.ac
<Mitario> crimsun_, thatnks for updating the packages btw :)
<slomo> siretart: that is... when upstream doesn't use AM_MAINTAINER_MODE in configure.in / .ac... in that case it doesn't look at timestamps (at least the docs say that)
<siretart> I see..
<slomo> j^: update standards version to 3.6.2 while you're at it ;)
<siretart> j^: please don't take it personnaly. We really want to sponsor your first upload :)
<slomo> j^: and one small cosmetical change... in copyright remove the (s) :) then the package is perfect imho ;)
<hub_> I still have 3 upload pending on REVU :-/
<Mitario> bah rhythmbox is broken with glitz too
<slomo> Mitario: probably not rhythmbox itself but one of it dependencies... but as rhythmbox is main...
<Mitario> sladen, yeah, that's what I mean
<\sh> re
<Mitario> hi \sh
<Mitario> there's also a really strange problem with kaffe, it can't find /usr/include/freetype2/freetype/config/ftheaders.h, and I actually don't see a -I/usr/include/freetype2 argument in the compile rules
<Mitario> but I can't figure out to append it
<slomo> Mitario: i'll look at kaffe
<Mitario> slomo, thatnks I'm also still trying to figure it out
<Mitario> hmm, gconf seems to depend on libglitz
<slomo> wtf... then tell seb128 about it when he's back from vacation ;)
<Mitario> when's that? :)
<slomo> no idea... monday maybe
<Mitario> ok
<Mitario> i'll e-mail him
<Mitario> so every pkg should get rid of libglitz?
<slomo> yes... don't add libglitz-dev to the build-depends... never ;) when it doesn't build then look where the problem lies... and when it's a library in main tell someone on #ubuntu-devel... maybe it's the best to do this for gconf too and not wait for seb128
<Treenaks> 3
<slomo> Treenaks?
<Treenaks> 3! :)
<Mitario> Treenaks, 234!
<slomo> 3? :P
<Treenaks> slomo: yeah.. I just hit that key by accident
<slomo> lol
<slomo> is the first priority: merging in the topic up to date? i think it's to late for merging now,isn't it?
* Mitario thought it was transitions and fixing pkgs
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-motu:siretart] : Ubuntu Masters of the Universe: Ubuntu Universe Repository Maintainers | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUTodo | for reviewing (NEW or updated)? go here: http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/ | First priority: FIX REMAINING TRANSITIONS! | http://wiki.debian.net/?EtchSlang2upgrade
<Mitario> at least, reading the minutes of latiath
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-motu:slomo] : Ubuntu Masters of the Universe: Ubuntu Universe Repository Maintainers | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUTodo | for reviewing (NEW or updated)? go here: http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/ | First priority: FIX REMAINING TRANSITIONS! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Transitions
<Mitario> why is gconf2 task edubuntu-desktop and not just ubuntu-desktop :)
<Mitario> slomo, btw succesful build of kaffe
<slomo> Mitario: fine :)
<Mitario> but...
<Mitario> with --with-includes=/usr/include/freetype2
<Mitario> as extra config option in rules
<Mitario> so that's not really a great solution
<slomo> hm... not really but it works ;)
<Mitario> i'll just put a bug in malone so I can look at it in detail after dinner :)
<j^> slomo, siretart is it ok if i switch to using arch-buildpackage, had a look at it and like it a lot
<j^> i put a new version of nm at http://bootlab.org/~j/NetworkManager-breezy/
<j^> http://bootlab.org/~j/NetworkManager-breezy/arch-buildpackage.config.gz
<j^> has the config folder used with arch-buildpackage network-manager 0.4.1+cvs20050817-ubuntu3
<slomo> hm, i don't understand ;)
<j^> arch-buildpackage is crack
<slomo> maybe, i don't know anything about it ;) so i'll just look at http://bootlab.org/~j/NetworkManager-breezy/ or something else?
<j^> thats fine
<slomo> j^: /bin/sh: ./configure: Permission denied
<slomo> jbailey: are you the initramfs guy? i have some problems with it on ppc and x86 ;)
<jbailey> slomo: I am.
<jbailey> slomo: What's up/
<slomo> jbailey: on x86 it tells my it can't mount 301 as root partition and then jumps to busybox... when adding root=/dev/hda1 to the kernel commandline everything works
<j^> slomo thats bad, how can i change permissions on files only in diff?
<jbailey> slomo: What version of initramfs-tools are you using?
<slomo> jbailey: 0.23... i haven't tried with 0.24 yet but from the changelog there wasn't changed something in that direction
* j^ notes one can not just use arch-buildpackage without retesting it with patch only...
<slomo> j^: add a chmod +x configure in rules ;) don't know anything better
<jbailey> Did you regenerate the initramfs after updating the initramfs-tools
<slomo> jbailey: yes... for 0.23 i've done... shall i retest with 0.24?
<slomo> jbailey: i've called mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img-2.6.12-7-k7 2.6.12-7-k7
<jbailey> No, 0.23 has everything you need.
<whiprush> \sh: that's cool,  thanks. <3
<\sh> whiprush: u r welcome :) I fixed it already..but fixing some other stuff as well...
<slomo> jbailey: any ideas? or shall i tell you the ppc problem first? seems to be something related
<whiprush> excellent!
<whiprush> I really dig gajim.
<jbailey> slomo: Sorry, phone rang.
<jbailey> The question then is why isn't it triggering for you?
<jbailey> slomo: You have a /dev/.initramfs-tools file, right?
<slomo> jbailey: nope
<jbailey> Then your initramfs isn't up to date.
<jbailey> I added that file in 0.23 =)
<jbailey> So let's figure out what's wrong there, first.
<\sh> whiprush: there r some pitfalls in it (gpg-agent signes as well presence messages) etc. but we will fix all issues...I'm working with upstream and debian maintainer on it :)
<jbailey> Although, FWIW, you may as well update to 0.24 in the meantime.
<slomo> jbailey: already done... and called mkinitramfs again
<jbailey> 'kay, so let's check your lilo config.
<whiprush> \sh: that's awesome.
<jbailey> Which initramfs file is it pointing to?
<whiprush> \sh: I hadn't even noticed it did gpg
<jbailey> Usually it's /initrd.img
<jbailey> In which case we need to check to make sure that symlink is up to date, and rerun lilo either way.
<xhaker> someone using wireless here that can send a file with the iwlist scan output?
<slomo> jbailey: yes it is... und the file is up to date and i've rerun lilo after updating it in the past... hasn't helped much
<slomo> jbailey: but when running lilo i get a warning
<jbailey> What's the warning say? =)
<slomo> jbailey: Warning: '/proc/partitions' does not match '/dev' directory structure.
<slomo>     Name change: '/dev/dm-0' -> '/dev/evms/hda1'
<jbailey> Ugh, you're using evms?
<slomo> jbailey: no
<jbailey> Oh good.  That won't work until next week. =)
<jbailey> So that warning shouldn't matter.
<jbailey> As root, please do: mkdir /tmp/initramfs; cd /tmp/initramfs; zcat /boot/initrd.img-2.6.12-7-k7 | cpio -i
<jbailey> Let's take a look inside this thing.
<\sh> whiprush: u can assign a gpg key to your account and to every contact
<slomo> jbailey: wait... evms (and lvm) is in rcS.d... but i haven't configured anything in that direction... does this matter?
<jbailey> Nope.
<\sh> whiprush: and since -1ubuntu4 it can use gpg-agent and seahorse-agent
<jbailey> It's just evms being enthusiastic, no worries.
<slomo> jbailey: ok... initrd decompressed
<jbailey> 'kay, so look in the init file, and somewhere in there you should see the command 'parse_numeric ${ROOT}'
<slomo> jbailey: yes
<jbailey> Do you have two machines?
<jbailey> Like, can we chat while you reboot?
<slomo> jbailey: yes... my ibook which can't boot because of something similar ;) and as i tried to reinstall breezy from a dayly there i don't have a backup kernel/initrd ;)
<j^> slomo ok now with chmod +x ./configure
<slomo> jbailey: so tell me what i have to do, what to look for etc... :)
<jbailey> Well, I want you to reboot and get to a prompt, and we'll check to see if parse_numeric is in the init in there.
<jbailey> Since when you boot, that file that should be there isn't, I suspect that you're updating the wrong initramfs somehow.  Now we need to prove me wrong. =)
<slomo> jbailey: ok... i'll check it :) brb
<slomo> jbailey: hum... it worked without problems now :/ i've just updated to 0.24 and rerun lilo... and i have done exactly the same for 0.23, 0.22 etc... weird
<jbailey> =)
<jbailey> So tell me about the ppc?
<slomo> jbailey: but it tells me now, that it doesn't find chmod ;) just before starting init version bla... but as it works nothing critical ;)
<slomo> jbailey: i had this problem for at least 2 weeks... well, ppc :)
<slomo> jbailey: on ppc a similar problem... (even after reinstalling from yesterdays daily): it tells about RAMDISK: incomplete write (-28 != 32768) and kernal panic, unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<slomo> jbailey: exactly the same happened with my install before... where i've updated to 0.23... and this now happens after the first reboot
<slomo> jbailey: and even for 0.22... i had the problem there for at least 2 weeks too
<jbailey> slomo: What type of PPC?
<slomo> jbailey: ibook g4
<jbailey> Hmm, so newworld.
<jbailey> Oldworld I could see maybe having a problem.
<slomo> jbailey: yes
<jbailey> Well, let's see if it's a size thing anyway.
<jbailey> Can you edit /etc/mkinitramfs/initramfs.conf and change "MODULES=most" to "MODULES=dep" ?
<slomo> jbailey: ok, wait... i'll boot the rescue system from the daily ;)
<slomo> jbailey: then rerunning mkinitramfs and reboot?
<jbailey> Yup
<jbailey> Well, after editting the conffile. =)
<slomo> sure :P yaboot doesn't need to be run after updating the initrd?
<slomo> j^: i'll look at NM again when everything works again here ;)
<jbailey> I don't think it does.
<jbailey> NM?
<slomo> network-manager
<jbailey> Sorry, I'm on the phone at the same tiem, so I'm a bit scattered.
<jbailey> Ah.
<slomo> jbailey: kernel panic... the same as before... BUT the stuff about the ramdisk disappeared
<jbailey> Hrm.
<jbailey> I can fire up my g4 box tomorrow maybe and give it a try.
<jbailey> I know it boots fine on my g5.
<jbailey> There's no messages before the kernel panic at all now?
<slomo> jbailey: nothing suspect... only the stuff that was there before
<jbailey> Hmm
<jbailey> I would've expected something more in terms of messages.  Like a 'can't find init' or something.
<slomo> jbailey: me too... or getting to busybox... but nothing :/
<slomo> j^: can you give me the url for NM again ;)
<jbailey> slomo: Can you try taking the word 'quiet' out of yaboot?>
<jbailey> Maybe there'll be a hint in the kernel messags.
<j^> http://bootlab.org/~j/NetworkManager-breezy/
<j^> slomo
<slomo> jbailey: sure... wait a moment to boot rescue again ;)
<slomo> jbailey: yeah... it talks much more ;)
<slomo> jbailey: but nothing relevant...
<jbailey> *cRy*
<slomo> jbailey: RAMDISK: compressed image found at block 0 and then the kernel panic
<jbailey> I'm probably going to have to punt you over the BenC then.
<jbailey> s/the/to/
<slomo> ok... i'll talk to him... does he work on weekends? ;)
<\sh> ok...this is really too much
<\sh> why the heck they're shooting here in my area?
* xhaker is away (Away, bnc logging)
<jbailey> slomo: Dunno.  Try hopping into #ubuntu-kernel, maybe?
<\sh> and no...again the german national anthem during a "schuetzenfest"
<\sh> schuetzenfest == fair with shooting matches
<slomo> j^: fix your diff.gz... it contains changes everywhere in the sourcetree
<j^> slomo thats arch-buildpackage, as there is not orig tar file, i have to call autogen.sh at some point
<slomo> call i in rules then
<j^> and make autotools a build dependency?
<j^> im sure that is not ok
<slomo> infinity told me it is.. you just have to call the correct versions and build-depend on the correct versions
<slomo> when you don't want this create a dpatch for this... but in your case calling autoreconf / autogen.sh should be better
<j^> hm i still get all the arch stuff in the diff
<j^> its way smaller but still
<j^> 63k
<slomo> hm... can't you tell arch to clean its stuff?
<slomo> btw... when you run autogen.sh / autoreconf... you don't need the chmod +x configure anymore
<j^> yup removed the chmod part, but not sure if i should remove arch stuff, i'v seen quite some packages lately that use svn/arch/bzr and include these information in the package
<slomo> well then just leave them... it doesn't hurt i think ;)
<j^> whats the build depend for autotools?
<slomo> what versions of automake / autoconf do you need?
<crimsun_> autotools-dev
<crimsun_> or a specific version of automake, and autoconf
<slomo> btw... are there already avahi packages available?
<slomo> j^: also call specific versions auf automake/autoconf... the ones you need
<j^> all this is quite complicated
<slomo> sadly... i needed the whole afternoon yesterday to create a build system for one of my projects with autotools :/
<j^> and has to be streamlined to go inline with marks talk about distributed version management
<Mitario> re
<Mitario> ah good gconf2 rebuild in the archive :)
<crimsun_> Mitario: scorched3d was a PITA to fix (FTBFS on amd64 in like a dozen places)
<slomo> j^: please notify me when you've uploaded a new version :)
<Mitario> crimsun_, yeah I heard, great you managed! :)
<crimsun_> we need to get amd64 pbuilder accts to MOTUs
<\sh> crimsun_: ask Mithrandir
<slomo> crimsun_: good idea... and maybe also fast ppc ;)
<Mitario> who was busy with kaffe yesterday? systpoty?
<slomo> \sh: do you already have your account? i've send my ssh key but got no answer :/
<\sh> slomo: yes..I had it renewed...
<\sh> slomo: u asked him about an account?
<\sh> slomo: It would be ok..if we would get some pegasos developer machines..the gentoo devs got some from them to fix some bugs for ppc
<slomo> \sh: yes... after you told me that he can get my ssh access ;)
<\sh> slomo: ask him again :) on monday
<\sh> or ping maswan he can do it as well on ravel
<slomo> \sh: when pegasos does this i'm the first who wants one =) i hate my slow ibook for fixing bugs...
<\sh> slomo: they're doing those things...but not everytime...
<\sh> hmmm...
<\sh> or we can write a request to apple to send some old but fast powerpcs ,-)
<\sh> now they don't need them anymore
<slomo> hm, i would prefer the pegasos machines... they're much quieter ;) but a good old ppc would be fine too :)
<slomo> \sh: did someone already ask pegasos?
<\sh> slomo: I send a request earlier, because the debian release manager is working for pegasos
<slomo> \sh: did you get an answer yet?
<j^> slomo another try http://bootlab.org/~j/NetworkManager-breezy/
<\sh> slomo: no
<slomo> j^: please put your configure.in patch in a dpatch... in the diff.gz should be only changes to the debian directory... same for the stuff in src and gnome
<j^> slomo i want to use bazzar.ubuntu.com and not dpatch
<j^> the patch will be upstream by monday anyway
<\sh> what has bazaar to do with dpatch or patch?
<tseng> thats what i was wondering
<slomo> j^: but anyways... changes to sources files in the diff.gz will only make updates to another upstream version more difficult... get the patches from bazaar and put them in a dpatch ;)
<\sh> slomo: please.no dpatch...,-)
<\sh> simple-patchsys
<slomo> \sh: he doesn't use cdbs
<\sh> or a simple patch/unpatch rule
<\sh> slomo: so
<tseng> um
<slomo> \sh: why don't you like dpatch? ;)
<tseng> yeah
<\sh> it's horrible
<j^> i see this future where you use baz to maintain the debian/ubuntu branch of a package
<tseng> how is it more horrible than simple-patchsys
<tseng> they do the same thing
<j^> and there is not need to use patches
<\sh> tseng: the format of dpatch is not "normal"
<\sh> j^: for upstream of course when they're not using baz/bzr
<tseng> yeah it has like 5 extra lines
<slomo> \sh: my dpatchs are just diffs with 4 lines above ;)
<\sh> tseng: yes :)
<tseng> who cares?
<\sh> but they're not applying to upstream ,-)
<tseng> patch ignores extras anyway
<\sh> upstream takes patch not dpatch files
<j^> \sh true, but no patches in debian/patches
<\sh> j^: hu? baz/bzr won't help u to avoid debian/patches
<slomo> \sh: fine... you ask my questions :)
<j^> in baz you create a fork of upstream, applying debian patches
<\sh> j^: it means, you play upstream
<j^> if you now undo this process and put them as patches in debian/patches
<j^> you are better off not to use baz at all
<\sh> j^: but it doesn't say, that you don't need normal patches to send upstream
<j^> \sh i am upstream
<j^> as much as i am the maintainer
<\sh> j^: I don't think u know the diff between debianizing and branching
<\sh> debian/ dir in upstream sources is a nono, even in a forked upstream
<\sh> source
<j^> \sh listening to mark this morning this is the same thing
<\sh> j^: no..where did mark say that?
<j^> http://debian.madduck.net/pkg-zope/wiki/Arch/Package/Upstream
<slomo> \sh: btw... please notify me when you get an answer from pegasos ;)
<j^> mark says that in all talks about distributed version control
<j^> today that was akademy
<j^> or http://stream.fluendo.com:8850
<\sh> j^: hmmm..the last speech i heard of him was ata debconf..and the meaning was something else
<\sh> no mpg file?
<j^> theora only
<\sh> j^: ok...wher?
<j^> it was a live stream, i just asked for the archive, will let you know once i i do
<j^> but that is just a sidetrack
<j^> packages like tla-buildpackage or arch-buildpakcage or http://debian.madduck.net/pkg-zope/wiki/Arch/Package/Upstream
<slomo> j^: but for the time beeing just put these changes in debian/patches ;)
<\sh> j^: u read what madduck was saying in the last paragraph?
<\sh> Now we merely need to merge the feature and debianisation branches into the integration branch, document our changes in debian/changelog and prepare a new package. Don't forget to seal the package after the upload.
<\sh> it means, that u have source + debian dir in different repos and merging them together
<\sh> and reading the upper explanations, all the commands are showing this as well
<j^> \sh still you can make changes to source
<\sh> j^: yes, but unlikely not all upstream will use baz/bzr, so you should be able to provide real unified patches
<\sh> and send them upstream
<j^> \sh to configure.in
<j^> not to configure Makefile.in etc
<\sh> so debian/patches system will apply again...even to send them to debian maintainers
<\sh> now I'm lost
<\sh> can u elaborate?
<j^> if you have a tarball release of upstream it might make sence to patch the output of the buildsystem(this is quite often autotools)
<\sh> yes
<\sh> go further
<j^> if upstream only tags in cvs(which is mirrored on bazaar.ubuntu.com) using a branch in baz with the changes + merging them at the next update is what i want to do
<j^> fiddeling with patches does not help here
<\sh> j^: send patches to upstream but...and when you fix a serious issue in upstream source, u should provide patches to upstream
<\sh> upstream is the highest priority...
<j^> and so far i am more upstream of networkmanager than ubuntu or debian maintainer
<j^> and providing patches to upstream works best with baz
<j^> not with debian/patches
<\sh> as maintainer or ubuntu dev u fix bugs even in upstream, provide them as patches directly in .diff.gz or if their are bigger patches in debian/patches..so u can send the contents of debian/patches to upstream
<\sh> s/their/there/
<slomo> \sh: err... didn't we say that the only changes in the diff.gz should be in the debian directory?
<\sh> and upstream can incorporate them in his source
<\sh> slomo: yeah...but there r some packages where the changes are only in diff.gz.
<\sh> (bittorrent as an example)
<slomo> \sh: the same is the case for j^'s package... and this discussion happened as i said him to move this changes to a patch in debian/patches ;) was this wrong?
<\sh> slomo: no
<\sh> but actually I don't understand him...or he doesn't understand the packaging work...at least I'm lost
<Mitario> btw why is the kaffe package a debian/ dir and a tarball? because of the size of the source?
<slomo> \sh: hehe, me too... and i don't know enough about bazaar/arch/whatever... but anyways, the changes must be in a seperate patch...
<slomo> Mitario: is the tarball a tar.bz2? otherwise... maybe because the packager likes it that way ;)
<\sh> slomo: ok..baz/bzr/arch/tla is easy it's a normal VCS like CVS/SVN/bitkeeper
<pef> hi
<Mitario> sladen, ok, I think I know what the problem is with kaffe
<Mitario> eh, slomo
<\sh> slomo: but it's easier to make a checkout, patch the checkout source, and for the originator of the source it's easier to pull the sources from you, merge it back in his orig sources...
<\sh> slomo: when he uses as well baz/bzr/arch
<\sh> slomo: but when he uses svn/cvs or something else, he needs patches
<Mitario> the --enable-gtk-cairo should be enabled to build with freetype2 includes
<\sh> slomo: jblack had a nice talk at the last motu meeting...they offering all upstream opensource projects to replace their actual VCS with a baz/bzr one on bazaar.canonical.com...without a charge :)
<\sh> hi pef
<slomo> \sh: yeah i know... i listened to him ;) hm, well... maybe i'll look into bazaar later... but first i have to leave ;) see you later
<\sh> slomo: have a nice evening
<slomo> p^: please notify me when you've moved your changes to debian/patches
<Mitario> bye slomo
<slomo> \sh: thanks :) you too
<\sh> slomo: I'm drinking right now also some beer instead of working ,-)
<slomo> \sh: my first beer this evening comes in a few minutes ;)
<j^> slomo i'm still not convinced that that is the way to go
<slomo> j^: then let \sh convice you when he wants ;) otherwise we'll talk about it when i'm back
<slomo> Mitario: and i'll look at kaffe when you haven't fixed it later :)
<slomo> bye
<\sh> j^: this is right now the way to go...put your patches in debian/patches and provide a .orig.tar.gz and patch upstream with your changes in debian/rules
<\sh> slomo: go ,-)
<Mitario> slomo I fixed it :)
<Mitario> \sh, you know sistpoty right?
<Mitario> oh right
<Mitario> gotto go
<Mitario> bye bye!
<Baskerville> My sound driver doesn't work
<Baskerville> can someone help me?
<crimsun> Baskerville: please stop asking in the wrong channels. This is clearly a #ubuntu question.
<j^> \sh again, the way i created the package for network-manager is like this:
<j^> get a specific version of NetworkManager; for that i use bazaar.ubuntu.com.
<j^> branch that version, fix two bugs so it works on ubuntu.
<j^> update, change and fix debian folder in seperate baz archive
<j^> use arch-buildpackage to build the debs. while discussing if this is right,
<j^> wrong of silly, i did send a mail to the network-manager list with the
<j^> only change i made today. i am quite sure that this change will be in
<j^> cvs.gnome.org on monday once dan is working agian.
<madduck> are there logs available from this channel?
<\sh> yes
<crimsun> fabbione keeps them on people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/
<\sh> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ubuntu-motu-current.html
<\sh> but not all is in
<\sh> hmmm.
<\sh> j^: ok..explain again why you don't want to put patches into debian/patches...I asked madduck to listen or to read the backlog so he gets the point...
<j^> i use bazzar.ubuntu.com to get upstream sources, use baz to create a branch for debian, maintain the debian folder in an extra baz archive and use arch-buildpackage to get upstream, branch, debian-dir and build the package
<j^> *branch for ubuntu
<j^> this way i might be able to create patches of upstream -> ubuntu branch and put them in debian/patches to use ustream + patches, but why would i use baz than in the first place. and arch-buildpackage would also be no help anymore.
<madduck> i am reading...
<madduck> is the issue why baz branches instead of dpatch?
<j^> \sh argues i can only use dpatch and not a baz branch yes
<madduck> \sh: dpatches are also part of the .diff.gz ...
<tgall> does anyone here work on the ppc / ppc64 port ?
<madduck> the main selling point of baz over dpatch is that baz supports star-merge while dpatch is just stupid patch.
<madduck> so it's *much* harder to keep dpatches around across several upstream releases than it is to maintain feature branches.
<madduck> \sh: dpatch can be fully replaced by Manoj's way of doing packages in arch.
<\sh> madduck: but providing diff.gz instead of separated patches (or dpatches) is sometimes ok, but sometimes the changes are quite serious (security e.g.) and we should provide the patches to upstream (which are not using baz/bzr/arch) so debian/patches is sometimes comfortable
<j^> while in this case upstream will have merged the changes to HEAD before the package will be in ubuntu
<\sh> madduck: I'm thinking of giving back the changes (when they're not ubuntu specific or distro specific)
<madduck> \sh: see the bottom of http://debian.madduck.net/pkg-zope/wiki/Arch/Package/Feature
<\sh> madduck: and many sources don't use baz/bzr
<madduck> \sh: all branches except (debian, devo, integration, upstream) are designed to go to upstream.
<madduck> that's what makes them "feature branches"?
<madduck> tr -d \?
<\sh> madduck: understand, but it means, then we have created a ubuntu package with unbuntu source (so we're upstream in the way of thinking) and we're sending deltas between upstream sourceand ubuntu soure
<\sh> to upstream
<madduck> what's ubuntu source?
<\sh> ok
<\sh> elaborate
<\sh> I'll pull the actual cvs source from pyqt
<\sh> and create a -uptream branch on e.g. bazaar.ubuntu.com
<\sh> now I branch it a bit further to --ubuntu-version
<\sh> change the source
<\sh> and create a package from this --ubuntu-version source
<madduck> --ubuntu--version?
<\sh> pyqt--ubuntu-version ,-)
<madduck> ok.
<\sh> now...
<madduck> that branch should contain all the ubuntu specific things.
<madduck> and only those.
<\sh> yeah
<madduck> go on.
<\sh> for this branch I'm upstream
<\sh> but only for ubuntu (not for debian nor real upstream)
<madduck> if you want to call it that. i don't think it's very accurate to put it like that.
<madduck> you are the maintainer of the delta between upstream and ubuntu-version.
<\sh> well..if the patches I'm applied are not in "real upstream source", I'm responsible for the source
<madduck> just the diff
<madduck> but yeah, i know what you mean.
<\sh> (happened for the pykde packages in ubuntu right now)
<madduck> so what's the issue?
<\sh> now I'm going to upstream and have to send the patches I made (if they're not ubuntu specific) so I create deltas
<madduck> wait!
<madduck> if they are not ubuntu-specific, they should be in their own branch. not in the ubuntu-version branch.
<madduck> in fact, ubuntu-versions is a bad name.
<madduck> just use 'ubuntu'
<madduck> or heck, just use debian and make it such that it applies to both. :)
<\sh> ok..what I mean is, that providing the patches only inside diff.gz is for packagers sometimes a pain
<madduck> but packagers should use the baz repo, no? or whom are we talking about?
<madduck> i know what you mean... dpatches are nice, contained changesets fwiw
<\sh> because after apt-get source the diff.gz is applied and you have to create a view between orig.tar.gz source and the resulting orig.tar.gz source + diff.gz
<madduck> and as thus make it a lot easier to keep track of a number of patches.
<madduck> yeah, and then it's just one massive diff.
<\sh> so if the changes in upstream orig source are more then 2-20  lines it's better to provide those changes as dpatches/unified diffs in debian/patches
<madduck> and you prefer dpatches because they make it easier to see how the package differs from upstream.
<madduck> my take on this is:
<madduck> the only one that is really interested in that diff/those diffs is myself, co-maintainers, and all NMUers
<madduck> sure, a user may look at it, but that should not be our primary focus.
<madduck> so, for developers, what counts is that baz merging is vastly superior to dpatch
<madduck> and thus makes package maintenance easier.
<madduck> my goal for my phd is to make the baz method accessible and intuitive to everyone
<madduck> so that it hopefully becomes a standard.
<madduck> then every NMUer would just be able to branch off the baz stuff and prepare an NMU without hassle.
<madduck> one thing i was considering all along is to put feature branches into the .diff.gz
<madduck> similarly to dpatch
<madduck> rather than merging them into the integration branch
<madduck> for precisely the reason you state
<madduck> but i have not found a good way to do this yet without requiring a baz build-dependency
<\sh> with "feature branches" u mean: changes towards the upstream source, only applying to the distribution you create the changes for
<\sh> aeh missing a ?
<madduck> no. that's the debianisation or the ubuntuisation branch
<madduck> a feature branch is what i'll send to upstream later.
<\sh> oh ok
<madduck> so in some way, one feature branch is one dpatch
<madduck> or more than one dpatch
<madduck> and when i convert my existing packages to baz, i usually just branch off upstream, apply some related dpatches, commmit, delete dpatches, branch again, apply some other dpatches, commit, delete dpatches.
<madduck> i was doing this as part of the arch live demo on IRC.
<\sh> that means but, that all changes someone made has to be logged in debian/changelog clearly as possible...so one of the other packagers know what happend...
<madduck> i have started to create one changelog for each feature branch
<madduck> and there are the VCS logs too.
<\sh> I hope jblack is a lucky guy and can convience as many upstream authors as he can reach to change from cvs/svn to baz/bzr/arch ,-)
<\sh> madduck: thx for clarification of all this "crazyness" :)
<j^> madduck did you look at arch-buildpackage, the version in debian supports bazaar now
<madduck> j^: yes, i believe i noted that at the bottom of the irc live meeting log.
<\sh> madduck: btw...I wanted to ask you something about your book :) Will you release your work to the public, after some time, like sebastian bergmann did it with his php 5 book?
<madduck> \sh: this is not for me to decide, but i surely pester my publisher a lot about it.
<madduck> \sh: right now, it looks as if it will become open when i release version 2, so with etch.
<\sh> madduck: sounds good :)
* \sh thinks to go the way of a DD
<\sh> when I have the time
* Whistler http://www.kompiuterija.lt/cgi-bin/kompiuterija/forumas/topic_show.pl?tid=83109
<slomo> ree... only had a beer with my neighbour :) \sh, can you outline what madduck said? (yes, i'm lazy ;) )
<\sh> slomo: I will write a wrapup..next week...when I tried out what madduck said..it's now clear and ok with me :)
<slomo> \sh: lol ok, in your blog?... what about j^'s case? patch in diff.gz or in debian/patches?
<\sh> slomo: if he document all his changes correctly in debian/changelog it's ok
<\sh> but when his changes are going upstream anyway..we should wait with uploading
<slomo> \sh: ok fine... but in that case i will not update the package to another upstream release when the diff.gz doesn't apply cleanly :P for such things bazaar is then the better solution?
<\sh> slomo: the diff.gz should be the delta between orig.tar.gz and the bazaar branch...when I understand madduck correctly
<\sh> slomo: I have to play with it.and trial and error madducks explanations :)
<slomo> \sh: so when the package is updated to a newer upstream it get's updated per bazaar and then i do the packaging from bazaar? and not as before with uupdate for example?
<\sh> slomo: there is a orig upstream import in bazaar and a local branch of your changes (also in as a local bazaar repos)
<slomo> \sh: but the "local" branch has to be made public when i package something with it, right? otherwise other people can't easily update the package... or is the local branch included with the diff (all the arch directories)
<\sh> the local branch is the diff.gz
<slomo> so when i use bazaar i can easily update from upstream?
<\sh> no
<\sh> you have to import
<slomo> hmm... but when i have imported upstream and have the unpacked package (with diff applied) lying around i can easily merge these two?
<slomo> (hmm... we must be insane to talk about such things on a saturday evening ;) )
<\sh> yeah phoning
<tgall> any powerpc types around ?
<slomo> tgall: me... but mine is currently unbootable ;)
<tgall> slomo,  heh .. I'm trying to connect with someone that does powerpc work for both mentoring and basically to fix the install cd to it runs on IBM ppc64 hardware
<tgall> slomo, I have linux on my ppc64 boxen but .. not exactly ubuntu :-)
<slomo> tgall: ah ok... then i'm probably not the right address ;) i only have a normal ppc (G4)... better ask in #ubuntu-devel for such things
<tgall> k ... thanks slomo
<slomo> j^: /bin/sh: ./configure: No such file or directory
<slomo> j^: please try to build your package in pbuilder ;)
<j^> how much space does pbuilder need?
<slomo> <200 mb
<j^> slomo are you sure you have the latest version?
<slomo> j^: the latest on your webspace
<j^> yes
<slomo> j^: and please document your changes to the sources somewhere in the changelog ;)
<j^>  apt-get source -b network-manager works here
<j^> http://bootlab.org/~j/NetworkManager-breezy/nm-patches/
<slomo> 'pbuilder build network-manager_0.4.1+cvs20050817-0ubuntu3.dsc' doesn't... so it won't work on the buildds ;)
<hub_> oh
<hub_> a new version
<slomo> j^: document the changes in the changelog so everyone can find them :)
<j^> pbuilder create --distribution breezy does not work
<crimsun> are you using the pbuilder from Hoary?
<crimsun> (Breezy is not defined as a distro in that version)
<j^> i am using breezy
<slomo> j^: what doesn't work?
<j^> sladen $ builder create --distribution breezy
<j^> slomo
<j^> sladen sorry, you have the wrong nic today
<slomo> j^: i mean what error do you get ;)
<j^>  -> running debootstrap
<j^> I: Retrieving Release
<j^> E: Failed getting release file http://ftp.jp.debian.org/debian/dists/hoary/Release
<j^> s/hoary/breezy
<slomo> j^: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<slomo> well... i'll move to tv now... see you later ;)
<tseng> whiprush: what is your google plz
#ubuntu-motu 2005-09-02
<j^> slomo, now build with two pbuilders, and my last try for this week http://bootlab.org/~j/NetworkManager-breezy/
<slomo> ok, i'll take a look :)
<slomo> and sorry for the hassles with the diff.gz ;)
<j^> we will see how that turns out ;/
<slomo> j^: ok, package is fine with me :)
<slomo> j^: but some manpages for all the binaries would be fine... but that's no must ;)
<tseng> it sort of is
<tseng> but not really
* tseng looks the other way
<slomo> tseng: well it's just a lintian _warning_, no error
<slomo> tseng: and we have soooo many packages without manpage
<slomo> j^: just write one for your next release... look a bit into docbook for this ;)
<j^> sure
<j^> but now i have to go back the the pkg-config bug...
<slomo> what pkg-config bug? the segfault one? ;)
<j^> i have to use it with mingw32 and if i have more than one pathin PKG_CONFIG_PATH its removes \
<slomo> crimsun: will you look at liferea and adonthell later? :)
<crimsun> slomo: I will; I have them bookmarked
<slomo> crimsun: thanks :) just wanted to be sure you haven't forgotten them... hmm... i really need elmo to finally add my key to the upload keyring :(
* tseng builds banshee for kicks
<slomo> tseng: tell me how it is when it works :)
<tseng> yeah.. right
<slomo> do you plan to package it now already for breezy?
<tseng> checking for GST... checking for GST... configure: error: Install gstreamer, gstreamer-plugins gstreamer-gconf, gstreamer-interfaces, and gstreamer-play
<tseng> wth is this
<tseng> slomo: no way
<slomo> it needs gst-sharp which currently is only in the mono svn
<tseng> false
<slomo> i doesn't hmm
<tseng> that was months ago
<slomo> then they've changed that ;)
<tseng> it now has its own gst binding
<tseng> or.. helix
<tseng> these guys smoke the hard stuff
<slomo> iihh... helix
<slomo> well their gst bindings only can be better than gst-sharp... i played a bit with gst-sharp and already found enough rough edges :/
<tseng> yes
<tseng> it was total crack
<tseng> i dont like how abock develops
<tseng> he rolls all the depends into his source
<tseng> entagged, burn-sharp, hal-sharp
<slomo> who's abock?
<tseng> the author
<tseng> of sonance
<slomo> oh ok... hm, maybe we shall write him a mail to release the other stuff independend of sonace ;)
<tseng> erm
<tseng> you can do that until you turn blue
<tseng> he really believes this is the best way
<slomo> does he have some arguments? hm... maybe we shall fork the stuff then and release it independend to force him? ;P
<tseng> haha
<tseng> well alot of the stuff has crazy api
<tseng> and has no real release
<tseng> so you cant depend on it working from one day to the next on its own
<slomo> entagged is this tag reading/writing library completly written in c#? (btw, why don't he use gst for this?!)
<tseng> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<tseng> wee!
<tseng> slomo: entagged is very fast
<tseng> slomo: gst is very slow, and needs to be wrapped
<tseng> i thought the same thing at first, but i like entagged now
<tseng> cowbell, dopi, muine, sonance will all use it
<slomo> ok, right... gst is really slow for reading tags... but now a user has to update gst AND entagged to use his new media format :/
<tseng> well adding my entire collection of music to muine or dopi is a lot faster
<tseng> which i do much more often than start ripping new oddball formats
<donsmith> How do I file a bug against a universe package?
<crimsun> launchpad.net/malone
<tseng> slomo: hm the meta package doesnt depend on -lame?
<slomo> tseng: Depends: libgstreamer0.8-0, libgstreamer-plugins0.8-0, libgstreamer-gconf0.8-0, gstreamer0.8-plugin-apps, gstreamer0.8-faac, gstreamer0.8-faad, gstreamer0.8-lame, gstreamer0.8-wavpack, gstreamer0.8-dirac, gstreamer0.8-xvid
<slomo> tseng: it does here
<tseng> gstreamer0.8-lame is already the newest version.
<tseng> oh
<tseng> it must be leftover
* tseng gets your
<tseng> s
<tseng> nice work
<tseng> now my boss can rip in sound-juicer without making a big fuss
<tseng> you should have seen him try that on FC3
<slomo> thanks :) i hope everything works correctly... i haven't tested the faac, lame, xvid, dirac and wavpack plugin ;)
<tseng> he wanted to add the gst yum repo
<tseng> and jeez
<slomo> why don't he just use ogg vorbis?
<tseng> there is a bug in yum using a proxy
<tseng> they havent issued a fix after all this time
<tseng> xvid i might have something for
<tseng> argl that mythtv box is unreachable
<slomo> btw... did you try thoggen? it seems really nice... but doesn't compile :(
<tseng> the dvd ripper, yes?
<slomo> yes
<slomo> which only supports theora atm ;)
<tseng> theora is nice
<tseng> but how is it for high quality stuff?
<slomo> i haven't tried it yet :/
<tseng> http://www.thebroken.org/
<slomo> maybe i should fix thoggen and rip one dvd of mine ;)
<tseng> i think this is xvid
<tseng> or similar
<slomo> at least some mpeg4 stuff
<ryanthiessen> thoggen is *great*, but theora encoding is terribly slow
<tseng> hm
<ryanthiessen> but it's the ripper with the best A/V sync I've found for linux, and works great with Ubuntu (need to compile your own for breezy though)
<slomo> ryanthiessen: how did you compile it for breezy? our hal is too new for thoggen :/
<ryanthiessen> slomo: I built from cvs on two boxes....
<slomo> ah ok, i only tried the last release
<ryanthiessen> yeah, the 0.3 tarball doesn't build because of hal problems
<slomo> hmm... maybe i'll package the cvs version for breezy ;)
<ryanthiessen> I wrote the thoggen-users list asking if they could release 0.4 in time for breezy but no response, and the cvs version still lists as v0.3 but I guess you could tweak that
<tseng> Desktop/thebroken2.avi.part: RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 432 x 320, ~30 fps, video: DivX 5, audio: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (stereo, 44100 Hz)
<tseng> i am playing this with gstreamer
<slomo> gst-ffmpeg also decodes divx/mpeg4
<tseng> ok
<tseng> yeah
<tseng> its ffmpeg
<slomo> apt-get remove gst-ffmpeg ? ;)
<tseng> i did
<tseng> doesnt play with xvid
<tseng> well, it plays layer 3 only
<tseng> no video
<slomo> hmm
<slomo> try gst-launch-ext on the avi
<tseng> gst-launch-0.8 filesrc location="Desktop/thebroken2.avi" ! decodebin name=d { d. ! queue ! ffmpegcolorspace ! xvimagesink } { d. ! queue ! audioconvert ! audioscale ! osssink }
<tseng> works nice
<tseng> gst-launch-0.8 filesrc location="Desktop/thebroken2.avi" ! decodebin name=d { d. ! queue ! ffmpegcolorspace ! xvimagesink } { d. ! queue ! audioconvert ! audioscale ! osssink }
<tseng> w/o ffmpeg
<tseng> hah it uses it anyway
<tseng> or tries
<slomo> yes... the decodebin ;)
<slomo> ok, works for me :)
<donsmith> I can't get tome to play mp4s from archive.org is that right?
<donsmith> the video comes out choppy, and it can't read the audio
<slomo> donsmith: tome?
<donsmith> totem, sorry
<slomo> oh... apt-get install gstreamer0.8-faad
<slomo> or do you already have this?
<donsmith> it's installed already, do I have to rebuild the plugin registry?
<slomo> no... normally not...
<slomo> but try running gst-register-0.8
<slomo> does this help?
<slomo> and give me a link to the mp4 :)
<donsmith> http://www.archive.org/details/isforAto1953
<donsmith> running gst-register doesn't seem to do anything
<donsmith> it's the 256k one
<slomo> ok, i'll take a look
<donsmith> thanks
<slomo> uhh.. archive.org is slow :(
<tseng> i think the totem plugin is broken for me
<slomo> donsmith: a do you use the totem plugin or did you download it?
<slomo> donsmith: because the totem plugin is broken for me too ;)
<tseng> is that dbus, glitz, xorg?
<tseng> or just plain broken
<slomo> probably plain broken... it never worked for me ;)
<tseng> i used it happily for some time
<ryanthiessen> it's working with breezy's totem-xine of a very recent vintage, though you may have to tweak some settings in gconf
<ryanthiessen> specifically the max buffer setting, something like that
<slomo> donsmith: doesn't work for me even after downloading it... and in mplayer it says: 'FAAD: Failed to decode frame: Unexpected channel configuration change'
<tseng> faad?
<tseng> interesting mix
<slomo> yes... probably aac audio
<slomo> and as faad2 is unmaintained upstream afaik (author works now for ahead) this probably won't get fixed :/
<tseng> ahead nero?
<slomo> yes... he's working on the aac encoder there
<tseng> cant wait to get aac in entagged
<slomo> hehe... doesn't help in this case :/
<tseng> well i cant ship any aac support in muine as is
<tseng> libmuine would have to link to faad
<tseng> which is multiverse
<tseng> with entagged (no faad) and gstreamer plugin
<slomo> it only needs faad for the tags?
<tseng> you are set
<tseng> yes
<slomo> oh ok
<tseng> it would be completely optional
<tseng> by installing gstreamer0.8-faad
<slomo> hm but we really need someone working again on faad and faac :/
<tseng> no one is that crazy
<ryanthiessen> are the faad/faac issues patent related or copyright?
<slomo> why? there are also people working on wmv (in ffmpeg), dts (libdts), mp3 (lame), mpeg4 (xvid)
<slomo> ryanthiessen: patent
<tseng> faad is really crappy
<tseng> as youve noticed
<slomo> but it's the only thing we have for aac decoding :/
<slomo> hmm... cool
<slomo> there a some checkins in the faad2 cvs by menno and some other guy at nero
<slomo> s/some/one/
<slomo> hm, maybe i'll update the faad2 package tomorrow
<tseng> elite
<slomo> same for faac
<slomo> uh
<slomo> faad2 has a new license clause
<slomo> "
<slomo> Software using this code must display the following message visibly in the software:
<slomo> "FAAD2 AAC/HE-AAC/HE-AACv2/DRM decoder (c) Ahead Software, www.nero.com"
<slomo> in, for example, the about-box or help/startup screen. "
<slomo> which makes it GPL incompatible and probably not ubuntu compatible... tseng?
<tseng> um wow
<tseng> i dont know about that one
<slomo> that's in the cvs... 2.0 doesn't have this
<slomo> (i hope)
<slomo> nope, it doesn't...
<ryanthiessen> what was the 2.0 license?
<slomo> plain GPL-2
<slomo> cvs is GPL-2 + this additional clause...
* tseng has graham crackers for dinner
<slomo> hehe...
* slomo has a beer :)
<ryanthiessen> hrm, how can they change the license like that, unless they had all of the copyrights of contributed code assigned to them?
<tseng> they had all of the copyrights of contributed code assigned to them?
<tseng> its been done
<slomo> no idea
<tseng> http://diva.mdk.org.pl/
<tseng> there is definately some cool stuff coming for breezy+1
<slomo> yeah i saw that already :)
<slomo> hmm... that license change really annoys me *grmpf*
<tseng> its already multiverse so..
<slomo> tseng: sure but this change would disallow a gst-plugin for example
<tseng> "the place where the bad toys go"
<slomo> how can the gst-plugin show the string?
<tseng> beats me
<slomo> so we must stay with 2.0 until hell freezes over and someone forks faad 2.0 or writes his own aac decoder...
<tseng> you could put it in the manpage
<tseng> they arent very specific on that point
<slomo> "display the following message visibly in the software"... manpage != software imho :(
<slomo> hm, donsmith gave me a link to a aac decoder by real... https://helixcommunity.org/viewcvs/cgi/viewcvs.cgi/datatype/aac/fileformat/
<slomo> but this has another funny license ;)
<Lathiat> how bout write the author and tell them they are a d**kh**d ;p
<slomo> Lathiat: i wouldn't be the first to do that... there's a thread in their forum and in another forum of a software which uses faad2 ;)
<Lathiat> well you make a thrid
<Lathiat> and i'll make a 4th :)
<slomo> ok... and tseng the third? ;)
<slomo> err... fifth
<Lathiat> hehe
<tseng> um
<tseng> whatever dudes
<Lathiat> haha
<slomo> Lathiat: what email address do you want? mbakker@nero.com is the main author
<Lathiat> nero.com.. interestign
<slomo> hehe... that's probably the problem...
<slomo> i think ahead doesn't want them to work on another aac project when they don't get the credit for it...
<slomo> so it must display "FAAD2 AAC/HE-AAC/HE-AACv2/DRM decoder (c) Ahead Software, www.nero.com" somewhere
<ajmitch> afternoon
<tseng> http://dilbert.com/comics/dilbert/archive/images/dilbert2005081526127.gif
<slomo> lol
<ajmitch> so f-spot 0.1.1 is in sid
<ajmitch> no users screaming at me yet
<ajmitch> so it's probably safe to sync
<tseng> sounds good to me
<slomo> ajmitch: does it already use gtk#2?
<ajmitch> slomo: yes
<slomo> ah wonderfull :)
<tseng> maybe by breezy+1 we can kill gtk# 1
<tseng> that would be a good deal
<ajmitch> the depends are fairly tight with it though
<slomo> tseng: how's your progress on gtk# 2.3.90? maybe we should wait for the sync until you're finished with it
<ajmitch> so we'll have to check how it goes with 2.3.90
<tseng> im running it here
<tseng> ajmitch: WFM
<tseng> i really want to talk to meebey still
<tseng> he is MIA
<ajmitch> yeah, will do
<tseng> i have asked him a dozen questions
<Lathiat> does it fix the drive widget in the import dialog?
<tseng> yes
<Lathiat> yay
<Lathiat> how the hell did that happen anyway :)
<slomo> tseng: MIA?
<ajmitch> missing in action
<ajmitch> gone, vanished
<slomo> tseng: so you have it ready, just waiting on your harddrive for meebey's answers? ;) fine... hopefully he returns tomorrow or monday :)
<tseng> yes
<tseng> i like to coordinate with meebey
<tseng> we are a team
<tseng> if he doesnt like it, i do it anyway
<ajmitch> the pkg-mono crack team
<tseng> but at least i give him first option :)
<slomo> lol
<Lathiat> haha
<slomo> what have you done that he possibly don't like? ;)
<tseng> gtkhtml
<tseng> firefox
<ajmitch> tseng: dropped gtkhtml < 3.8?
<ajmitch> and what have you done w.r.t firefox?
<ajmitch> since sid still has mozilla-firefox
<slomo> Lathiat: ok, sent the mail to menno ;) have you done your's?
<ajmitch> heh, 'mozilla-venkman'
<tseng> its not the meebey doesnt like things i do
<tseng> they just dont always suit debian
<tseng> we build all our gtkmozembed stuff with firefox
<tseng> debian doesnt ship gtkmozembed from ff
<ajmitch> I had zomb complaining about my changelog when I did my first f-spot upload :)
<tseng> hah he was just busting you
<slomo> tseng: but what have you done with firefox? gtk# doesn't use mozilla/firefox... only gecko# does... or did you update this too? ;)
<tseng> um
<tseng> i didnt mean gtk# specifically
<tseng> gecko#, blam, beagle
<slomo> oh... sounds nice :) blam and beagle for gtk#2?
<tseng> moo?
<slomo> are the updated blam and beagle using gtk#2? ;) i don't know whether they've switched finally...
<tseng> beagle in cvws
<tseng> cvs
<tseng> blam
<tseng> good luck
<tseng> you are lucky it even works at all
* tseng should be more polite
<tseng> its hard
<Lathiat> heh
<donsmith> I always preferred liferea anyway
<Lathiat> i use blam
<tseng> gross
<whiprush> heh
<donsmith> the folder support is the killer feature
<Lathiat> what got me stuck to it
<slomo> tseng: lol ok... so your updated blam and beagle still use gtk#1? :/
<Lathiat> was marking posts read from one feed read in another
<slomo> donsmith: yes, liferea is really nice :)
<tseng> slomo: yes
<slomo> tseng: :( hm, then we maybe can drop gtk#1 for breezy+1... lets see what happens ;)
<ajmitch> slomo: we can only hope
<tseng> yeah certianly not now
<ajmitch> MD uses 2, right?\
<slomo> ajmitch: yes
<tseng> tomboy, blam, monodoc will stay at 1.x
<tseng> cowbell, muine, md, beagle, monopod
<tseng> 2.x
<tseng> f-spot
<tseng> monodoc will be a tough sell
<tseng> its right under miguels nose
<tseng> and he smokes major crack about gtk#
<slomo> hehe... what are his arguments to not use gtk#2 for it?
<tseng> that not enough people have gtk+ 2.4 installed
<slomo> who are these people? i don't know anyone who still uses somethin < 2.4... even the machines at our university have 2.4
<tseng> "enterprise distros"
<tseng> see
<ajmitch> novell distros, he means
<tseng> miguel has some customers that he pushes NLD on
<tseng> yes
<tseng> and it is shitty and old
<slomo> grmpf
<tseng> he thinks this is a good target audience
<tseng> the community has distros from the last 6 months
<tseng> suse pro, ubuntu, fedora
<slomo> this people even don't use a fairly up to date mono... how can they be a good target audience?
<tseng> eh
<tseng> they install mono from redcarpet
<tseng> its updated all the time
* Lathiat laughs, the icon for slashdot in liferea is a flame
<tseng> good
* tseng hopes to get his laptop this week
<slomo> hrm... tseng, when i hack together a patch for monodoc which let it use gtk#2... can we try to ship this for breezy+1 when it's stable? probably not or what do you think?
<tseng> slomo: im not mucking with that
<tseng> slomo: it should happen in that timeframe anyway, I think
<tseng> that is 8 months from now
<slomo> tseng: ok, let's wait... otherwise i'll try ;) finally some coding again ;)
<tseng> a few more people will install gtk+-2.4 or something
<tseng> any changes in cowbell svn btw?
<tseng> oh i have a checkout right here
<slomo> tseng: no, nothing... i hope cowbell isn't dead :/
<tseng> doubt it
* ajmitch is hoping to see a laptop 'real soon now'
<tseng> ajmitch: which did you get again?
<tseng> i have a dell inspiron 6000, i think it will be cake
<tseng> similar kit to my 600m
<ajmitch> apparantly a latitude D510 or something
<tseng> fancy
<ajmitch> something fairly basic
<ajmitch> hardly fancy
<tseng> all the laptops shipping are lowend afaik
<slomo> hmm... everybody got one... ;)
<ajmitch> tseng: nah, there were some highend ones shipped
<whiprush> an x41 iirc
<tseng> whiprush: !
<tseng> whiprush: google chat me
<whiprush> k
<tseng> brandon.hale
<slomo> tseng: ah you also have a googletalk account? ;) but as long as they don't open their doors for other jabber servers i won't use it...
<tseng> yeah
<tseng> you have my other jabber
<whiprush> i'm sure they will eventually
<slomo> whiprush: i hope they will... that would be the best support jabber ever had ;)
<whiprush> yes.
<ajmitch> and I hope they get proper open standards for the voip parts
<Lathiat> an x41? damn
<whiprush> I think it's sip ajmitch
<ajmitch> whiprush: SIP in the 'near future', they say
<whiprush> which would be cool.
<ajmitch> but not SIP at the moment
<whiprush> ah
* ajmitch needs to find his camera & USB cable to use with f-spot
<ryanthiessen> whiprush: I think the reason to block other jabber servers was over spamming fears, not sure how they will easily overcome that in the short term
<slomo> ajmitch: btw, did you had a chance to look at my mcatalog package and did jacek write a mail to you regarding nemerle?
<whiprush> I'm sure it'll all work out.
<ajmitch> slomo: I have no email about nemerle that I see
<slomo> ryanthiessen: hm, seems like a bad solution for spam prevention... they better add something for that to their client
<ryanthiessen> slomo: from what I can deduce, they are concerned that anyone can get a jabber account on a stray server and message someone on google talk, easy pickings for spammers.  but to get a gmail account you need to be invited or use your US cellphone, making that sort of spamming easier to stop.  so, it's not a simple problem to overcome, but whiprush is right they probably will eventually
<ajmitch> excellent, got f-spot to crash & burn
<tseng> how?
<ajmitch> slideshow, go forward a few images.. hit left arrow to try & go back, space again to go fowards a couple of times & it dies
<ajmitch> IndexOutOfRangeException
<tseng> huh
<tseng> good one
<slomo> ryanthiessen: but the solution now is like this: you can only get mail from other gmail users and write mails to other gmails users...
<tseng> better file a bug for 0.1.2
<slomo> ryanthiessen: that can't be the right solution against spam
<ajmitch> man, some scary photos in my collection
<ajmitch> http://ajmitch.dyndns.win.co.nz/Images/Brooke/114_1456.JPG
<tseng> hm
<ryanthiessen> slomo: indeed, I think it's a stop-gap until they can figure out a better way -- and if they want to do interop with aim/yahoo/etc they need to figure that out anyhow
<slomo> ryanthiessen: do they really plan to interop with other IM system with jabber transports? that would be the killer feature then for the normal user ;) currently they don't have anything the others don't have... but are missing many functions the others have
<tseng> they have voice
<tseng> and the google brand
<slomo> tseng: others too... icq had it since ~2000 iirc
<whiprush> server to server and open voice would be nice.
<whiprush> that would be the only 2 things missing imo.
<slomo> whiprush: yeah... exactly :) and maybe open video chat... maybe with the protocol apple uses in ichat
<whiprush> all I want is sip so that I can buy service from any provider.
<whiprush> I would so get rid of my phone.
<tseng> most sip providers lock you into their hardware
<tseng> which is locked firmware
<whiprush> yeah but enough decent ones exist.
<ryanthiessen> slomo: they haven't said how, but they say they want to.  indeed, that would killer.
<slomo> tseng: do you know whether mono's System.IO.FileSystemWatcher uses inotify?
<tseng> slomo: it does not.
<tseng> it should use inotify and fall back on fam
<tseng> in a perfect world
<slomo> and in our world it just polls?
<tseng> i think it uses fam
<tseng> which could mean "just polls"
<tseng> in a round about sort of way
<slomo> so it uses gamin which uses inotify (i hope)
<tseng> erm
<tseng> "maybe"
<slomo> ok... for breezy it does? ;)
<tseng> beats me
<Mitario> re
<Mitario> everyone
<Mitario> any motu around still? :)
<slomo> tseng: hm... at least it works better than Gnome.Vfs.Monitor... this one doesn't notice anything except when the metadata of a file is changed :(
<slomo> tseng: but seems to be a general issue with gnomevfs atm... at least it doesn't notice when i put a cd in
<slomo> Mitario: yes, i'm here ;) welcome back :)
<Mitario> slomo, thanks :) i'm a bit drunk but not enought to be unable to fix packages :)
<slomo> Mitario: hehe, same here :)
<slomo> Mitario: but i'm working on something else ;)
<Mitario> heh ok :)
<Mitario> slomo can you look at some debdiffs I made earlier in a few?
<Mitario> (including kaffe)
<slomo> Mitario: sure... but this doesn't help you much (except my blessing ;) )... i'm also waiting for elmo to give me upload rights like you do
<Mitario> ahh right :)
<slomo> can you give me an url?
<Mitario> they will be up on MichielSikkesMOTU (w.u.c)
<slomo> Mitario: (over a month now...)
<Mitario> hrm
<Mitario> i tried to contact him the last few days
<Mitario> but hes been busy with the server crashes and such
<slomo> Mitario: he doesn't work on weekends... and he's always busy ;)
<Mitario> hehe :)
<Mitario> there's some weird problem with my mouse in X again :(
<Mitario> it's really slow
<Mitario> had taht problem a few weeks ago too
<Mitario> but then it just left
<Mitario> bah, my trousers are full of beer
<slomo> Mitario: haha :P btw, when you're interested you can do the whole wx 2.5 -> 2.6 transition :) there's more 2.5 stuff lying around
<Mitario> slomo, oh sure, you have a pkg list somewhere
<Mitario> crimsun, still awake? :)
<Mitario> actually i'm very active when I'm drunk so..
<slomo> Mitario: i don't have a list... and don't know how to create a list for unmet deps of only one package :(
<slomo> Mitario: maybe parse apt-cache unmet | grep --context 5 wx
<slomo> Mitario: and your "fixed" debdiffs look ok... i would upload them if i could ;)
<Mitario> they are already uploaded :)
<Mitario> but I've not added new ones yet
<slomo> hum... ok ;)
<Mitario> brb restarting X
<tseng> slomo: what are you trying to do?
<slomo> tseng: where? the wx stuff or gnomevfs?
<tseng> slomo: vfs
<slomo> tseng: i'm trying to get an event when a file i'm watching get's changed or deleted
<tseng> slomo: beagle and muine-inotify have direct inotify hooks
<slomo> hmm... when the gnomevfs behavior doesn't change i'll take their solution... thanks :)
<tseng> there is also a gnomevfs patch
<tseng> to use inotify in place of fam
<tseng> the other two you need from cvs / patch
<slomo> hmm... but in breezy we have gamin as a replacement for fam so this shouldn't matter... but it seems gnomevfs has a bug
<tseng> or gamin
<slomo> yes... at least something is wrong there ;)
<pef> have you an idea for a program managing jobs requests ? (when you have sent a letter, when you have to recall the society, ...)
<pef> an idea for the name of the program
<pef> (program I'm writting)
<pef> (gpl of course)
<Mitario> "workfloor" ;)
<Mitario> hi ogra
<Mitario> any more packages which need love?
<slomo> every package apt-cache unmet lists ;)
<Mitario> heh yeah, ajmitch was also looking at them :)
<slomo> or do you know something about slang? then i have something more difficult for you ;)
<tseng> there are plenty to share
<Mitario> tseng, true
<Mitario> sometimes I don't udnerstand, I run that unmets command  which generates that list, and it lists xpdf
<Mitario> I apt-get install xpdf, and it just works
<slomo> Mitario: which unmets command? apt-cache unmet or the one from the wiki?
<slomo> Mitario: the one from the wiki lists source packages... maybe xpdf has some other binary package which can't be installed
<Mitario> the one from the wiki
<Mitario> hmm, ok
<tseng> Binary: xpdf-utils, xpdf-common, xpdf-reader, xpdf
<Mitario> yeah, but they all install correctly here
<tseng> all seem fine to me
<slomo> hmm
<ajmitch> possibly a broken Suggests, then
<ajmitch> apt-cache unmet is a little strange like that
<slomo> apt-cache rdepend also... it lists Conflicts/Replaces
<slomo> good night everbody (aaaah... 4:30 am here...)
<tseng> bye slomo
<Mitario> gonig too
<Mitario> night everyone
<Mitario> 4:48 here now :)
<crimsun> Mitario: yes?
<crimsun> d'oh
<StrikeForce> Can I get someones opinion on Bittorrent
<crimsun> the protocol or the program or the company?
<StrikeForce> lol
<StrikeForce> no the program
<StrikeForce> I've downloaded 4.0.4 now when creating the deb files should I create 2 binaries?
<StrikeForce> e.g. bittorrent and bittorrent-gui?
<crimsun> you would need to if it provides both, yes.
<crimsun> there is hesitation regarding bt4's new license
<crimsun> more than likely it would have to go into multiverse in breezy+1
<StrikeForce> oh ok
<StrikeForce> I thought  it was still open source?
<crimsun> it is, but the license is questionably restrictive
<crimsun> there has been some discussion on debian-legal
<whiprush> what did he change the license to?
<StrikeForce> nope
<whiprush> nm, I see
<StrikeForce> its bittorrent-open-source license
<StrikeForce> ffs :(
<whiprush> heh
<crimsun> StrikeForce: that's fine for multiverse. It may not be fine for universe or main.
<StrikeForce> yeah
<StrikeForce> I just reread it :(
<StrikeForce> Jabber Open Source License 1.0 (the "JOSL") He's basically copied this
<StrikeForce> and edited further
<StrikeForce> stupid question I know but how do I know what to separate for bittorrent and bittorrent-gui?
<vincent_> Hi, I am going to program Atmel AVR micro-controllers and the program required to program these chips, called 'avrdude', is not in Synaptic.
<vincent_> There are the packages 'avrp' and 'avrprog', but both of them are now ovsolete and ought to be removed.
<vincent_> Avrprog can be downloaded here : http://savannah.nongnu.org/download/avrdude/
<crimsun> we can put avrp and avrprog as morgue candidates
<crimsun> ok, you mean avrdude
<vincent_> It compiles with no problems on an up to date Breezy, just requires the package 'tetex' otherwise the make will fail.
<crimsun> and it's REALLY late in the release cycle for pushing in new packages, but if you have working debs, please put them on revu
<vincent_> I have been invited on the ubuntu-users to try and make a package for MOTU, but I have never done it so will need to study the subject first... :-/
<vincent_> I did make a deb package with 'checkinstall', but I was told that this is not good/useable for the Ubuntu repo.. :o(
<vincent_> Yes avrdude not avrprog, sorry for the typo/confusion ! :-/
<vincent_> Yes it's late, but no problem, since It's easy to compile apparently. I was only asking to put on th elist for Breezy+1, so that in the future I can install it more easily :o)
<vincent_> Ah, while I am at it, the 'C' libraries are also waaaay out of date, would be good to have updated. The package is name avr-libc and the URL for download is : http://savannah.nongnu.org/download/avr-libc/
<whiprush> looks like it's in sid already
<vincent_> I don't know how difficult avr-libc is to install, but I guess it can' be complicated as it's not a program, but just a bunch of files/libraires to copy in /usr/lib IIRC.
<vincent_> Oh great, the latest avrdude is indeed in debian, so I guess it will land in Breezy+1 automatically ? They also have avr-libc but sadly the version is still very very old :-/
<whiprush> yeah it'll probably get picked up automatically
<whiprush> it wouldn't hurt to check on it when that time comes though
<vincent_> Yes I think as soon as Breezy comes out and development on Breezy+1 starts (hence the debian sync), I will check that avrdude is indeed picked up, and if avr-libc isn't updated, I will take the time to learn how to make a pacakage of it from source, and give it to you guys for approval... ;-)
<Burgundavia> whiprush, how is the fridge coming?
<Mithrandir> ogra: do you mind if I pull mercurial into universe?  It's in Debian, but not in Ubuntu.
<Mithrandir> ogra: it's a bzr-like scm, used by Xen (among other things)
* ajmitch doesn't mind, if it counts 
<\sh> moins
<siretart> moin
<\sh> re
<\sh> hmmm....today i'm playing with windows on this r200...but I don't like it
<\sh> windows is crap
<herve> hello
<siretart> hi herve
<robotgeek> hi, https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1138 is marked as fixed, but i still get the same  error. i filed a new bug at https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1926 referencing the old one.
<siretart> robotgeek: are you perhaps on hoary?
<robotgeek> Linux utopic 2.6.12-7-powerpc #1 Fri Aug 19 14:48:03 UTC 2005 ppc GNU/Linux
<siretart> hm. I see
<robotgeek> siretart: i am positive i am on breezy, but is there any other confirmation?
<siretart> I cannot reproduce it on x86, so maybe there is some package on ppc missing
<robotgeek> siretart: that's what the old bug said too, i guess it was not fixed upstream or so?
<siretart> dependencies most likly not  a upstream bug but a distribution bug
<robotgeek> okay...so, filing a new bug was the right action?
<siretart> I'm not sure yet. have to see the cause first
<robotgeek> is there any more information you guys would need?
<robotgeek> maybe if i just wait, it will all go away :)
<siretart> hm
<siretart> robotgeek: can you install libmodplug0?
<siretart> according to http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/libm/libmodplug/1:0.7-4ubuntu1/ it has been sucessfully built
<robotgeek> E: Package libmodplug0 has no installation candidate
<robotgeek> maybe they just need to update the breezy mirror?
<siretart> libmodplug0 was renamed to libmodplug0c2
<siretart> because of cxx transition
<siretart> so vlc needs a rebuilt against the new package
<robotgeek> okay...i am new to this, so i kinda lost u :)
<siretart> and this is the reason: http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/v/vlc/0.8.2-1ubuntu3/
<robotgeek> okay
<siretart> robotgeek: ok, I'll try to explain it to you
<siretart> robotgeek: vlc has been uploaded to be rebuilt to match the newer libmodplug
<siretart> robotgeek: libmodplug was changed because of new compiler gcc-4.0
<robotgeek> okay
<siretart> robotgeek: the problem you are experiencing is, that the newer vlc got build on x86, but not on ppc
<siretart> robotgeek: because according to the buildlog (http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/v/vlc/0.8.2-1ubuntu3/vlc_0.8.2-1ubuntu3_20050827-0148-powerpc-failed.gz) it uses some special magic on ppc
<robotgeek> siretart: so compiling from source wouldn't work for me, good i din't do it :)
<robotgeek> i think might have to do with alitvec
<robotgeek> *alitvec
<siretart> robotgeek: the problem is that it fails to build from source on ppc
<siretart> yes, it looks like it
<robotgeek> *altivec*
<siretart> as I don't have a ppc, I cannot debug this problem
<robotgeek> nah, just tht will let you guys know..totem-xine works fine too :)
<siretart> so we need to wait for someone with ppc, who can look into this problem and provide a patch, so we can build ppc again
<siretart> vlc is great crack. It would really be great to have it on ppc, too
* ajmitch has ppc downstairs, when it's not being used to watch DVDs
<robotgeek> i can try compiling it, patching it...farcry!
<siretart> ajmitch! :)
<ajmitch> siretart: !
<robotgeek> :)
<siretart> :)
<robotgeek> anyways, i am heading off to sleep. thanks guys!
<ajmitch> siretart: you want me to try & use it to compile something?
<siretart> robotgeek: sleep well!
<robotgeek> thanks..i'll just update the bug report before i go off, so that ppl don't have to look
<siretart> ajmitch: vlc FTBFS on ppc because of some altivec magic failing, because of gcc-4.0 (just a guess)
<SloMo_> hi
<SloMo_> i can try later on ppc when my ibook boots again ;)
<robotgeek> somebody already did!
<slomo> ok ;)
<robotgeek> great, now i can go off to sleep listening to the audiobook of 1984!
<robotgeek> nite
<Mitario> good morning everyone
<slomo> good morning Mitario :)
<Mitario> shlal I try and ping elmo again? :/
<sistpoty> hi folks
<Mitario> hey sistpoty!
<Mitario> know the problem with kaffe btw :)
<sistpoty> cool :)
<sistpoty> did you solve it?
<Mitario> yeah sort of, it builds at least, but there's some configure bug in the upstream source, which doesn't include -I/usr/include/freetype2
<Mitario> so you'll have to put --with-includes in at configure time
<sistpoty> good work :)
<Mitario> or looking at configure.ac, you can add the option --with-gtk-cairo which will include the freetype headers, BUT that one FTBFS
<sistpoty> hehe, didn't have any look on running autoconf/automake either ;)
<sistpoty> s/look/luck/
<Mitario> brb reboot
<tseng> UMODE +E EVERYBODY!
* tseng puts another mark on the chalkboard
<sistpoty> i finally managed to register to nickserv *g*... maybe i can reclaim my nick on dsl reconnect this way as a side-effect :)
<tseng> i really hate global message spam
<sistpoty> same as me... and i also hate these bloody /me is away msgs to all channels, though i don't know where to turn this of in kvirc
<sistpoty> s/of/off/
<sistpoty> ping siretart
<siretart> sistpoty: hi!
<sistpoty> huhu, great news about revu-server :)
<siretart> sistpoty: good to see you, I've been searching for you :)
<sistpoty> hehe, sorry, came home late last night
<siretart> sistpoty: http://revu.tauware.de/cgi-bin/trac.cgi
<siretart> sistpoty: svn and trac already moved, but I think I'll need your help moving the sql database ;)
<sistpoty> yeehaa! good work :)
<Mitario> re
<siretart> wb Mitario
<Mitario> anyone needs help with a package he's been working on? or shall I just continue with unmetdeps
<siretart> unmet deps is fine
<Mitario> can anyone look at the two debdiffs on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MichielSikkesMOTU?
<slomo> Mitario: lets ping elmo together tomorrow, ok? :)
<slomo> Mitario: your debdiffs look fine... but my in-brain textparser seems to be broken ;) what did you change at the build-depends for kaffe?
<sistpoty> ok, revu is currently moving... please don't upload/comment to revu atm
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-motu:siretart] : Ubuntu Masters of the Universe: Ubuntu Universe Repository Maintainers | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUTodo | REVU Down! Please stay tuned! | First priority: FIX REMAINING TRANSITIONS! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Transitions
<Lathiat> siretart: but dude! aptgetorg should totally come first
<Lathiat> its the obvious choice
<Lathiat> we need hot new stuff (tm) now
<siretart> Lathiat: our new, canonical sponsored server for revu has arrived
<siretart> Lathiat: sistpoty and me are currently moving revu
<Lathiat> siretart: oh sweeet
<Lathiat> siretart: that rocks
<Lathiat> wheres it hosted?
<sistpoty> canoical rock :)
<siretart> Lathiat: at serverpronto.com, in us
<Lathiat> cool
<siretart> absolutley!
<HiddenWolf> Hey guys, could you get the new tvtime into universe? it fixes some bugs.
<siretart> HiddenWolf: which bugs?
<HiddenWolf> Some shit with drivers and kernel modules.
<HiddenWolf> my bttv module keeps resetting. 0.99 should solve it, and in the time I've hung out in #tvtime, those issues have come up in multiple variants.
<Lathiat> i have an issue with that
<Lathiat> but im not so sure its not my card at fault
<Lathiat> i get all sorts of lovely PCI errors
<siretart> HiddenWolf: I fail to see how an updated tvtime fixes bugs in bttv. can you point me to some relevant bugnr?
<HiddenWolf> siretart, no, I can't. I just see a lot of people coming into #tvime who mostly seem to be helped with 0.99
<siretart> HiddenWolf: I don't think that this is a strong reason to break UVF
<siretart> hm
<siretart> debian is still at 0.9.15
<siretart> HiddenWolf: perhaps you can prepare a new version?
<HiddenWolf> siretart, I haven't compiled anything in ages, and never made a .deb
<HiddenWolf> So I would, but I'd need some serieus figuring out to do. :P
<siretart> HiddenWolf: any dev online?
<HiddenWolf> vektor just went afk, it seems.
* HiddenWolf bugs siretart some more
<siretart> :)
<HiddenWolf> so tell me, how do I turn a .tar.gz into an app. :P
<siretart> uufff.
<siretart> thats a long story.. ;)
<HiddenWolf> It's quite essential to me. I still haven't managed to get sound on my tuner, never gotten mythtv to work, and freevo is uninstallable. :(
<HiddenWolf> I've got no clue where the error lies tho.
<HiddenWolf> siretart, can't I bribe you to run the deb for me personally. *wink*
<siretart> HiddenWolf: depends how much you pay *g*
<siretart> HiddenWolf: which archtitecture are you running? you are on breezy, are you?
<HiddenWolf> hoary x86, yes.
<siretart> ok
<HiddenWolf> wait.
<HiddenWolf> breezy
<siretart> ok
<HiddenWolf> world-of-pain breezy. ;)
<siretart> hmm. 0.99 fails to build with gcc-4.0
<HiddenWolf> Oh my, there goes their claim of it being a perfect app. :)
<siretart> sorry. bug vector to get it compiled with gcc-4.0
<siretart> vektor, even
<HiddenWolf> I will. :P
<Lathiat> hrm
<Lathiat> ipac-ng is totally broken in breezy
* Mitario is back muhaha
<Mitario> hi everyone :)
<Mitario> slomo, i've added --with-includes :)
<Mitario> slomo, oh right nothing in build depends
<Mitario> I added and removed libfreetype6-dev
<slomo> Mitario: hmm... weird ;)
<HiddenWolf> OMG. I've got windows media player streams working in firefox. :)
<Mitario> slomo, yeah, maybe a whitespace somewhere
<Mitario> any motus around?
<slomo> Mitario: we two... ;) and siretart is probably also there... at least 10 minutes ago he has written something
<Mitario> yeah I mean, with upload rights ;)
* siretart is busy
<siretart> and hungry..
<Mitario> ahh ftp-master dead again?
<siretart> seems so
* Mitario gives siretart some chicken nuggets
<siretart> njam!
<siretart> :)
<Mitario> hmm, I'm in for mac donalds :D
<slomo> wah... mc donalds is ugly :P only the chicken nuggets are good there ;)
<Mitario> yeah :D
<Mitario> and the strawberry milkshakes
<Mitario> not much happening in breezy today :)
<Mitario> hmm, CC this tuesday
<Mitario> hope I can be there :/
<Mitario> hmm, lots of emergancy services today
<Mitario> wow it's 22 C over heer
<Mitario> re*
<Mitario> btw, what's the progress of helping with AptGetOrf?
<Mitario> g*
<Mitario> reviewing?
<Mitario> hmm, talk a lot don't
<Mitario> I
<Mitario> re
<Mitario> is the aalib transition done?
* Mitario doesn't get any rdepends on aalib1-dev
<Mitario> oh right minus -dev
<SloMo_> Mitario: i've done that already
<SloMo_> Mitario: just waiting for someone to upload
<Mitario> ok
<Mitario> you've done every one of them?
* Mitario stops pbuilder mplayer :)
<slomo> mplayer is done anyways... that's just an old binary flying around
<slomo> and i've done every one of them except the stuff in main (notified infinity about that, he will have a look tomorrow) and the stuff i can't fix
<Mitario> ok, cool
<slomo>  fte, dbacl, dosemu, slsc, smilutils
<slomo> thats the stuff i can't fix
<slomo> but these also need slang2 transition... aalib is no problem ;)
<slomo> and these programs are a bit harder to port to slang2 then the other ones... need great changes in the sources... so when you know something about slang look at them ;)
<Mitario> heh, to be honest, I don't :/
<Mitario> but I can try and look
<slomo> hehe... the simple changes are SLang_Error has been replaced by int SLang_get_error(void) and void SLang_set_error(int)
<slomo> everything else is hard... and for these packages (except dosemu) upstream seems to be dead...
<Mitario> should be a slang2 api doc somewhere
<Mitario> i assume
<slomo> yes... wait...
<slomo> there are also all changes listed
<Mitario> oki
* Mitario going to port those last cairo1 -> cairo2 apps
<slomo> port?
<Mitario> port/rebuild
<slomo> ok ;)
<slomo> ftp://space.mit.edu/pub/davis/slang/v2.0/slangdoc-2.0.4.tar.gz
<Mitario> well by building fdclock, it seems it can't find some cairo functions
<slomo> there's the slang2 doc
<Mitario> so maybe even port port :/
<Mitario> ok
<slomo> hehe when you don't want to port fdclock i'll do... some reason to look further into cairo :)
<Mitario> hmmm this looks weird: fdclock.c:44: warning: implicit declaration of function 'cairo_set_rgb_color_REPLACED_BY_cairo_set_source_rgb'
<Mitario> well If you really want to, be my guest :)
<slomo> ok, i'll take it when you want :) but lets not work on the same package at the same time ;)
<Mitario> sure, go ahead, if you have time :)
<Mitario> then i'll move on to another pkg
<slomo> ah and for the slang2 doc... seems like it's out of date for some functions... there you have to look to slang.h or even the slang2 sources...
<Mitario> ok
<slomo> ok, fdclock looks easy but it's a reason to look into cairo :) i'll do it when i'm back later... please don't take this package back ;)
<Mitario> you can have it :)
<tgall> anyone awake to answer some "newbie" type questions ...
<tgall> specifically,  does ubuntu have a similiar document /usr/share/doc/debian-policy/menu-policy.html/ch2.html#s2.1  like debian does ?
<tgall> this is for setting up debian/menu.ex for a new package
<JanC> Ubuntu uses de XDG standard for menu entries
<tgall> hmm gotta pointer for some docs on thta ?
<tgall> afraid I'm rock stupid on that topic
<JanC> hm, I have link somewhere
<tgall> thanks JanC!  I sure would appreciate it when you find it!
<JanC> yeah, just wade through a zillion unsorted bookmarks  ;)
<tgall> well wonder how lucky I'd get on google
<JanC> http://freedesktop.org/wiki/Standards_2fmenu_2dspec
<tgall> thanks!
<JanC> maybe for stuff that's not in there that debian menu policy is still the way to go
<JanC> someone in -devel should know
<tgall> hmm ok stupid question #2 of the day,  how do you jam include files into the "fakeroot" for building a .deb ?
<tgall> IE I need tcl.h
<tgall> fakeroot debian/rules binary   <-- that's what I'm using to build the package
<Mitario> crimsun, around? :)
<Mitario> tgall, just install the library which contains tcl.h
<Mitario> and i recommend you use dpkg-buildpackage or debuild
<Mitario> just tips :)
<tgall> shouldn't fakeroot do that tho  if it's listed in the Depends: section of the control file ?
<Mitario> no, that's the job of a build daemon, to install those packages
<Mitario> for example pbuilder
<tgall> ahhh
<Mitario> tgall, which program are you packaging? :)
<tgall> dirdiff
<tgall> my first experience with the debian build tools
<tgall> I'm too jaded by rpm and gentoo's portage
<tgall> fun to dive into something new!
<Mitario> :)
<Mitario> hmm, I have libcoin20c102 here
<Mitario> shouldn't that become libcoin20?
<ajmitch> yes
<ajmitch> it's been transitioned in debian
<ajmitch> so ask for a sync (no new upstream, just debian revision)
<Mitario> hmm, elmo's been busy the last few days, i'll ask him when I talk to him
<Mitario> c++ packages are going to base, and C libs to +c2 right?
<ajmitch> umm what?
<ajmitch> libs that have a C ABI get no library rename love
<ajmitch> since the c2 is talking about the C++ ABI only
<ajmitch> so you can have a C++ lib that exports only a C interface for apps, so it doesn't need transitioned (socketapi was one)
<Mitario> ok
<crimsun> Mitario: there's a summary at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyToolchainTransition under "C++ ABI Transition"
<Mitario> crimsun, k thanks
<Mitario> crimsun, happen to have time to take a peek at some debdiffs I made? :)
<crimsun> Mitario: in a few minutes; let me get a drink first :)
<Mitario> oki :)
<Lathiat> ajmitch: woo
<Lathiat> ajmitch: avahi 0.2 -> release
<Lathiat> ajmitch: therefor, packages-> ubuntu :)
<ajmitch> Lathiat: good, get them to me ASAP
<Lathiat> ajmitch: will do
<Lathiat> ajmitch: just ahve to get updates from ross when he gets around
<ajmitch> great
* ajmitch will bbl :)
<Lathiat> http://bur.st/~lathiat/avahi/announcement-0.2
<slomo> Mitario: fdclock is boring :( there is already a patch for this problem in cvs :/
<Mitario> sladen, ohh
<Mitario> sladen, patch it?
<Mitario> :)
<slomo> sladen? :P
<Mitario> bah
<Mitario> stupid xchat tab :p
<slomo> hehe... i'll update it and upload it to revu in a few minutes :) maybe someone can upload it then for me...
<Mitario> hmm, right still need to get a revu account myself
<sladen> slomo: ;-)
<slomo> Mitario: and we have to get real upload rights tomorrow ;)
<Mitario> yeah
<Mitario> and elmo has to sync some pkgs for me :)
<crimsun> Mitario: got a url?
<Mitario> crimsun, MichielSikkesMOTU
<crimsun> oh, at the top, duh
<slomo> Mitario: why the MOTU?
<crimsun> I kept scrolling down to the bottom
<Mitario> crimsun, heh
<Mitario> Lathiat, day good? :p
<Lathiat> Mitario: good day apparently but yeh
<Mitario> isnt that dobrie dzien :)
<Mitario> instead of dzien dobrie?
<Mitario> or doesnn't it matter..
<Mitario> just asking, i'm not a czech/hungary :p
<Mitario>  /slowakian, whatever :)
<Lathiat> yeh well someone who apparently speaks polish said that
<Lathiat> so
* Lathiat shrugs
<Lathiat> i beleive them
<Lathiat> i knwo nothing
<Mitario> ah :)
<Mitario> yeah
<crimsun> I think upload.u.c is broken again
<Mitario> hm bah
<drrakn> q: is it appropriate for non-MOTUs to post suggested universe packages to UniverseCandidates?
<crimsun> drrakn: sure
<drrakn> would I need to provide a package? or is a pointer to upstream sufficient + a description/justification?
<crimsun> a package is best
<drrakn> k
<drrakn> thanks
* Mitario going to bed
<Mitario> bye everyone
<Lathiat> night
<Lathiat> or should i say mroning for me
<Lathiat> 5:54am :)
#ubuntu-motu 2005-09-03
<ivoks> 'evening
<Lathiat> siretart: hrm
<Lathiat> siretart: ipac-gn needs a patch or its useless
<Lathiat> siretart: unfortunately its a monster of a patch :(
<Lathiat> siretart: it has been merged upstream tho
<Lathiat> siretart: *ipac-ng
<hub_> Am I the only one to get rude answers from someone named Marillat when submitting ITP in Debian BTS?
<Lathiat> ITP what?
* xhaker is away (Away, bnc logging)
<hub_> some packages I have uploaded to REVU
<hub_> waiting approval from MOTU
<hub_> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=325179
<Lathiat> hub_: ermm
<Lathiat> oh
<Lathiat> i see
<hub_> maybe it is not an ITP
<Lathiat> yes, you dont understand what an ITP is
<Lathiat> an ITP is where you intend to package it
<Lathiat> and put it in debian
<Lathiat> when you are alreayd d eveloper
<hub_> but being rude like that just does not help
<kiko> hey ho
<tseng> yay kiko
<kiko> how's it going tseng?
<hub_> Lathiat: given how unclear it is....
<kiko> I had a question
<kiko> I have a few bugs to file on cvsview and zope
<kiko> where should I file them, tseng?
<tseng> malone
<hub_> Lathiat: it is not a reason to be insulting like he is
<tseng> hm
<tseng> is zope main?
<kiko> nope
<Lathiat> ts	nope
<tseng> malone :)
<kiko> tseng, there's no source package for zope IIRC -- is that an issue?
<tseng> Directory: pool/universe/z/zope
<tseng> seems fine to me
<tseng> i think zope bugs go to ajmitch or her
<tseng> hever.
<tseng> #$@$#@
<tseng> herve
<kiko> great
<tseng> cvsview, you are at the mercy of someone like \sh
<tseng> jack of all trades
<kiko> tseng, it's trivial
<kiko> tseng, who should I CC: on the bug creation?
<tseng> um
<tseng> moment
<kiko> tseng, motu?
<tseng> yes
<kiko> goodie
<tseng> finding the address
<tseng> apperantly "MOTU"
* kiko just CCs the motu team
<tseng> yes
<kiko> how are you guys dealing with the fact that no notifications are going to you by default?
<kiko> that's crack
<tseng> kiko: you mean on new unassigned bugs, or what?
<kiko> yeah
<tseng> yeah...
<tseng> that is like the #1 feature request
<tseng> most of those are met with an uncomfortable "um... ill have to talk to mark about that.."
<tseng> pretty bogus
<kiko> we're about to fix that
<tseng> great
<kiko> we're going to change the way subscriptions work slightly
<kiko> you can subscribe to a distro and get all its bugs
<kiko> I don't know how we're going to deal with separating main from universe
<kiko> perhaps this will need to be done per-package
<tseng> i need to assign to packages
<kiko> that will be easy as well
<kiko> package bug subscriptions
<tseng> sounds perfect
<dholbach> good morning
<Treenaks> hi
<dholbach> hey Treenaks :)
<ajmitch> hi dholbach!
<dholbach> hey anrew
<dholbach> andrew :)
<dholbach> ajmitch: how is it going?
<dholbach> crimsun, jani: did you read about infinity's changes on xfce stuff? ( http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/breezy-changes/2005-August/010289.html )
<siretart> morning dholbach :)
<siretart> btw, revu should work again. at new location, of course
<ajmitch> siretart: url?
* ajmitch found it now
<siretart> hi ajmitch! :)
<siretart> it should work. please report any problems
<dholbach> hi herzi
<dholbach> hey KOKE!
<jtan325> how long will revu be down for?
<siretart> jtan325: revu is up again! :)
<koke> hi!
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-motu:siretart] : Ubuntu Masters of the Universe: Ubuntu Universe Repository Maintainers | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUTodo | REVU up again: http://revu.tauware.de | First priority: FIX REMAINING TRANSITIONS! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Transitions
<siretart> huhu koke
<jtan325> thanks, siretart. i will be uploading a package tomorrow night, if all goes well
<jtan325> i got a debian dev to look over my packaging
<jtan325> we fixed a few things
<siretart> jtan325: don't forget to adapt your dput config. the upload host has changed!
<jtan325> and so it's 99% ready to be uploaded into debian for further review
<jtan325> just gotta change version numbers for ubuntu
<jtan325> actually
<jtan325> if this package gets into debian
<jtan325> does it "automatically" get into ubuntu?
<siretart> not anymore
<jtan325> i remember someone saying that that way is easier on you guys
<jtan325> because you guys are really busy right now
<siretart> it's too late, we are already in UVF, and all updates and syncs must be requested manually
<jtan325> ok
<jtan325> so i should just upload to revu then
<siretart> but going through debian is nevertheless easier for us
<siretart> jtan325: if you get it in debian, I can request a sync, that's no problem
<jtan325> oh sweet.
<jtan325> thanks, i'll let you know how that goes if anything happens
<jtan325> how does upgrading work though?
<jtan325> if i upgrade on debian side
<jtan325> you request another sync?
<siretart> jepp
<jtan325> ok thanks for the info, siretart
<dholbach> see you all later again *wave*
<Lathiat> sivang: sooo
<Lathiat> err
<Lathiat> siretart: sooo
<Lathiat> siretart: 100K patches to programs.. that make them work.. when the current one is totally useless... including a sync from unstable? ;p
<siretart> Lathiat: ?
<Lathiat> siretart: ipac-ng is useless
<Lathiat> siretart: unfortunately the fix is a patch thats liek 130K in size
<Lathiat> siretart: + a sycn to the unstabkle version
<Lathiat> siretart: the patch has been merged upstream.. but still... :\
<siretart> Lathiat: is a fixed version already in unstable?
<Lathiat> siretart: unfortunately not
<siretart> gnarf
<sivang> Lathiat: I nearly felt like an important contributing person....:)
<Lathiat> siretart: the maintainer claimed it might be fixed but i tried it and it snot
<Lathiat> sivang: haha sorry
<sivang> Lathiat: (in your first address to me)
<siretart> I assume ipac-ng is a leaf package
<Lathiat> siretart: yeh
<Lathiat> siretart: and its useless in its current state.. so it really cant get any worse
<Lathiat> siretart: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=315351
<siretart> Lathiat: hm. them I'm inclined to advocate that update. could you upload a new version to revu with a verbose debian/changelog explaining what patches has been applied and why?
<Lathiat> siretart: ok
<siretart> Lathiat: if you say it is not fixed in 1.31-1, please do respond to 315351@bugs.debian.org and tell him
<pef> hi
<StrikeForce> hi
<pef> what's the conditions to be an ubuntu member ?
<Lathiat> pef: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewDevelopersAndMaintainers
<pef> Lathiat, thanks, do you think I'm active enough to apply ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoicPefferkorn
<Lathiat> pef: i wouldnt know
<Lathiat> pef: lookign good so far at any rate
<StrikeForce> anyone here?
<StrikeForce> python setup.py install --prefix=$(CURRDIR)/debian/tmp/usr I'm trying to get this working
<StrikeForce> for some reason its building it in the program's directory
<StrikeForce> creating a build directory
<StrikeForce> I need it to shift down to the debian folder
<ajmitch> python setup.py build --build-base="./build"
<ajmitch> and the --root option to install
<slomo> good morning
<slomo> siretart: ping?
<janimo> morning
<janimo> any MOTUs with some free time on their hand - does such a motu even exist ;) ? - want to revu xubuntu-meta? End of spam
* Lathiat waves
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
(siretart/#ubuntu-motu) slomo: pong
(slomo/#ubuntu-motu) siretart: uploading to revu is broken atm... even when i set revu.tauware.de as fqdn
(slomo/#ubuntu-motu) siretart: Uploading via ftp fdclock_0.1.0+cvs.20050620-0ubuntu1.dsc: Error '553 Could not create file.' during ftp transfer of fdclock_0.1.0+cvs.20050620-0ubuntu1.dsc
<siretart> hmrpf
<siretart> slomo: did you upload to /incoming?
<slomo> nope... / as before... ok that should be the problem ;)
<siretart> ok
<slomo> yeah... works :)
<siretart> I'm using vsftpd now, because it is in main
<siretart> unfortunatly, it does not support uploading to /
<siretart> or at least not easily. so I decided to have users uploading to /incoming
<slomo> siretart: doesn't matter imho... but you have to know where to upload :)
<siretart> ok
<slomo> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=507
<slomo> doesn't work
<siretart> slomo: did you upload xmltv?
<slomo> nope... you did :P
<slomo> my upload works
<siretart> slomo: I needed a testupload to test the processing scripts. there where some errors
<siretart> that upload was really broken. entry in the database but no really working directory
<siretart> or the permissions where smacked up
<slomo> hehe
<slomo> ogra: ping?
<ogra> slomo, pong
<slomo> ogra: do you have some time for a somewhat critical problem?
<ogra> tell me about it
<slomo> ffmpeg... we currently build only static .a archives for libavcodec/libpostproc... this does some funny things to transcode for example ;) every binary which links libavcodec gets 2-3 mb bigger and transcode is now 13 mb compressed and >40 mb installed because of that
<slomo> and ffmpeg is in main
<slomo> so adding binary packages for shared libraries isn't that easy because of the freezes
<slomo> and as the ffmpeg api often changes we probably have to rebuild everything which links shared to libavcodec with every new ffmpeg release
<siretart> is ffmpeg really suitable for main? I think it has same issues like lame: mpeg encoding
<slomo> siretart told me that he thinks ffmpeg will probably get out of debian in the next time... so i would recommend to use marillat's package (which does the shared libraries and much more better)
<slomo> ffmpeg is currently only in main because of kino which is for edubuntu (and imho it isn't a valid candidate for main... better restricted/multiverse... and imho it should be multiverse because of it's api instability)
<Mitario> wow
<Mitario> hi everyone
<slomo> Mitario: hi :)
<Mitario> massive netmerge :)
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<siretart> woah. this was rather massive
<slomo> ogra: still there and got everything? grmpf, i hate netsplits...
<JanC> they are rebooting their servers to install a patch
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-motu:irc.freenode.net] : Ubuntu Masters of the Universe: Ubuntu Universe Repository Maintainers | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUTodo | REVU up again: http://revu.tauware.de | First priority: FIX REMAINING TRANSITIONS! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Transitions
<siretart> splitnode, today... :/
<Mitario> indeed indeed
<Mitario> and elmo's gone too :(
<slomo> Mitario: elmo is sleeping anyways afaik ;)
<Mitario> heh lol
<Mitario> slomo, bet he had to get up in the night fixing ftpmaster :p
<slomo> Mitario: yes... i don't think he later is in the mood to get bothered by us for upload rights ;)
<Mitario> heh
<Mitario> maybe tomorrow...
<Mitario> sucks that he's the only one though :(
<Mitario> treenaks... it's the nak in a tree!
<Mitario> (some cheezy music in the background)
<Treenaks> Mitario: uhrh..
<Mitario> nm :)
<kiko> guys
<tseng__> kikos
<kiko> what do I need to do to get gdbm support for php4?
<tseng__> kiko: you could see if infinity still has any interest in that package
<ogra> kiko, php4 ? isnt that as dead as latin ?
<tseng__> ogra: hush
<kiko> ogra, unfortunately it seems to still live in some niches
<ogra> heh
<tseng__> ogra: i refuse to upgrade
<Mitario> ruby to the people!
<tseng__> Mitario: hell yeah ruby
<ogra> kiko, only because the admins and programmers are slackers
* ogra grins at tseng
<tseng__> im the admin AND the programmer
<tseng__> and the DBA
* kiko curses the day that he chose gdbm as the wiki backend
<tseng__> i will switch to php5 on the dev box when breezy is out
<Mitario> kiko, convert? :)
<Mitario> i will never switch back again to php :p
<tseng__> Mitario: are you a rails guy?
<Mitario> ruby + rails = heaven
<kiko> I have a lot of data in this phpwiki :-(
<tseng__> Mitario: dude, talk to me about this
<Mitario> tseng, ok, tell me what to say ;)
<tseng__> ok, i have a big app in php and tcl
* Mitario shudders
<tseng__> php is the interface, pulls stuff out of mysql and displays it
<Mitario> ok, :)
<tseng__> with some formatting
<tseng__> tcl gets all the data over snmp and throws it in mysql
<tseng__> does the dirty work
<tseng__> im designing a rewrite in ruby
<Mitario> allright
<tseng__> is there a nice way to actually do non-web stuff in rails?
<Mitario> sure is!
<tseng__> because heres what im running into
<Mitario> oh non-web
<tseng__> i keep pulling in more and more rails components into my plans
<Mitario> well you could indeed just fetch some ruby components..
<tseng__> say i want to use ActiveRecord, MVC, etc
<tseng__> but rails already does all that for you
<Mitario> but it's not a webapp?
<Mitario> jup
<tseng__> its half a webapp
<Mitario> ah
<tseng__> but it does alot of the heavy work in the backend
<tseng__> which is not web facing
<Mitario> what kind of heavy work?
<tseng__> it runs from cron
<tseng__> discovering interfaces on routers
<Mitario> ah
<tseng__> polling them for in/out data
<Mitario> right
<Mitario> well of course you can do that with ruby
<tseng__> i know :)
<Mitario> you just need some rails wrapper
<tseng__> ruby-snmp is LOVE
<Mitario> for your backend work
<Mitario> so you can have some data models
<Mitario> so rails/AR can be your DBA
<tseng__> yeah
<Mitario> and webapp view side of course
<tseng__> like, some of the same objects will be used in both sides of the app
<tseng__> "devices" "interfaces"
<Mitario> require 'activerecord'
<Mitario> class Device << ActiveRecord
<Mitario> end
<Mitario> ;-)
<tseng__> :)
<tseng__> <3 AR
<tseng__> the rails community is like #ubuntu
<Mitario> rails community is rocking
<tseng__> i dont know where to go to cut paste the crap
<Mitario> all friendly people
<tseng__> yeah, but so busy
<kiko> griggin
<Mitario> well actually, I've never head to actually e-mail/IRC to get help on RoR, the docs and system is just so nice
<Mitario> but the ruby on rails list is very cool
<Mitario> all the people are very friendly.. also for questions like
<Mitario> 'how do I put a text in my View, and call it from the controller?'
<Mitario> (such simple questions) they just answer it
<Mitario> no RTFM lousy crap and stuff
<tseng__> yeah
<Mitario> i hate RTFM-people :)
<tseng__> i might post my question about making rails classes used outside rails
<tseng__> someone surely has done it
<Mitario> oh yes yo ushould!
<Mitario> and if you need any help
<Mitario> tseng, actually, it's documented in the RoR documentation
<Mitario> and in the Rails book
<Mitario> how to use rails components outside of a web-environment
<_derek> Mitario: rails book?
<tseng__> hm wow
<_derek> what book si that
<_derek> i have been wanting to learn, a book would be perfect
<tseng__> _derek: Agile Web DEvelopment with Rails
<Mitario> _derek, well that's an alias, I like to call it the rails bible :)
<tseng__> _derek: its GREAT.
<Mitario> tseng, that's the one
<Mitario> yeah it is
<_derek> tseng__: thanks, i will take a look... i have no reason to learn rails, but it just seems sooo neat
<Mitario> _derek, the author of Rails co-authored it
<_derek> cool, who is the publisher?
<Mitario> PragProg
<_derek> ok :)
<Mitario> http://www.pragmaticprogrammer.com/
<Mitario> http://www.pragmaticprogrammer.com/titles/rails/index.html :)
<tseng__> get the book/pdf combo :)
<_derek> yeah i am taking a look now
<tseng__> and the pickaxe book
<Mitario> pickaxe is very cool to, it's still in my office at work though :(
<tseng__> thats why i got the pdf
<tseng__> its portable
<_derek> how hard is rOr to learn with out knowing ruby?
<Mitario> _derek, not very hard
<Mitario> the book has an 'introduction to ruby' chapter
<_derek> oh that works :)
<Mitario> but you can read trough the online introduction to ruby too..http://www.rubycentral.com/book/
<Mitario> it's a very good/funny read
<_derek> yeah, thats what i will probably do
<Mitario> hrm again
<siretart> :/
<\sh> hey dudes...i have at least network connection here...but bad one
<tseng__> hi
<Mitario> heya sh
<slomo> hi \sh :)
* \sh is not there ... i'm hiding somewhere in dietzenbach
<Mitario> right :p
<\sh> but actually this place here is good, good food, good course, nice enviroment
<\sh> and now updating new xorg over this damn line
<Mitario> joy :)
<Mitario> btw could someone add me to MOTU @ launchpad?
<\sh> cu later dudes...we 're going to eat
<siretart> cu \sh_away
<lamont-away> After installing, the following source dependencies are still unsatisfied:
<lamont-away> postgresql-dev(inst 7.5.8 ! << wanted 7.5)
<lamont-away> ew!
<sistpoty> hi folks
* lamont beats on ogra
<ogra> lamont ?
<lamont> mediawiki is ftbfs
<ogra> hmm, since when ? it already built
<lamont> must have been a poluted chroot if it built...
<lamont> build-depends-indep is only installed on i386, and the package needs it to build on any arch
<ogra> i'll look at it
<lamont> iz trivial fix
<lamont> note that only i386 binaries are in the archive...
<lamont> specifically, the fix is to append the build-depends-indep list to the build-depends list, and drop build-depends indep
<lamont> like so>
<ogra> thats funny, my pbuilder is amd64 andi did a testbuild....
<lamont> Build-Depends: patchutils (>= 0.2.25), xsltproc, docbook-xml, docbook-xsl, po-debconf, cdbs (>= 0.4.30), debhelper (>= 4.9.3), ocaml-nox | ocaml
<lamont> pbuilder != sbuild
<lamont> or rather, dpkg-buildpackage -B does: debian/rules build; debian/rules binary-arch
<ogra> i thought in the case of build deps they might be similar...
<bddebian> Howdy
<slomo> hi bddebian :)
<lamont> did you tell pbuilder to only build arch: any?
<ogra> nope
<bddebian> Heya slomo
<lamont> and they are specifically different in the case of (or'ed) build-deps
<lamont> pbuilder choses the last one in the list, sbuild chooses the first.  (and in ubuntu, it chooses the first-available)
<lamont> ogra: in any case, if the build: target in debian/rules needs a package, it has to be in build-depends, not build-depends-indep
<lamont> and yes, that means that the policy document is wrong.
<ogra> i'm not sure about that, looking at the package now...
<ogra> it needs arxh all for the mediawiki package itself (only php scripts) and arch all for the mediawiki-math binary
<ogra> err
<ogra> replace the last s/all/any
<ogra> so i have binary-indep and binary-arch...
<_derek> is there a way to see if work is being done on a bug from bugzilla?
<bddebian> Only if someone "took" it
<_derek> status = new
<_derek> its been confirmed
<bddebian> So transitions are #1 priority atm?
<ogra> yup
<bddebian> Looks like they are all done or "almost done"
<slomo> bddebian: cairo and gl/glu needs the most work afaik
<sistpoty> ping siretart
<siretart> huhu sistpoty
<sistpoty> huhu siretart
<siretart> ah, this reminds me. need to checkin latest revu changes..
<sistpoty> hehe
* asw waves 
<asw> I'd like to see better support for the "X3D" graphics standard on Debian GNU/Linux and Ubuntu.  I'm also new to package management...
<asw> I've started a little page at:  http://freebiology.org/wiki/X3D
<asw> One package I'd like to see on Ubuntu is "Freewrl".  There is an experimental Debian package at:  http://pint.pmhahn.de/pmhahn/debian/sid/f/freewrl/
<asw> It doesn't work on Ubuntu...
<asw> pointers at FAQs, help, etc is appreciated.
<asw> Am I in the right place?
<asw> PS. this version of Freewrl compiles fine from source but I'm looking to get it included in Universe and I'd like to help with the process...
<JanC> did you rebuild the package for ubuntu ?
<asw> Janc - sorry I don't know how to do that? It's probably very easy... (just never done it before...)
<JanC> there are some howtos on the wiki
<asw> url?
<JanC> this might be useful: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<JanC> but also search for "MOTU"
<sistpoty> ping lamont-away
<asw> JanC - thank-you that looks very useful.
<lamont-away> sistpoty: si?
<sistpoty> do you have 5 mins for ghc6 bootstrapping issue?
<lamont-away> what issue does it have, besides needing love?
<lamont-away> again?\
<sistpoty> well some friendly buildd-admin to do it ;)
<lamont-away> bootstrapping it is more than a 5 minute task...
<siretart> lamont-away: sistpoty packaged a preview release of ghc6, which builds with gcc-4.0
<sistpoty> it is ;)
<lamont-away> when last I tried to build it, it was FTBFS with 4.0
<sistpoty> actually the howto do it talk takes 5 mins ;)
<lamont-away> so if there's a gcc-4.0 friendly version in the archive, I'll add it to my todo list
<sistpoty> hm... it's a little bit more complicated
<lamont-away> sistpoty: email me with the steps - I'm supposed to already be out the door
<siretart> lamont-away: so we should upload a ghc6 version which we know that will ftbfs and ping you again?
<sistpoty> lamont-away: ok, i will do... email-addy?
<lamont-away> if the source is only lacking in bootstrapping, sure.
<lamont-away> since what's there now is 100% ftbfs...
<lamont-away> that is, your upload doesn't make it worse, and makes it possible to fix it with a little love
<lamont-away> lamont@ubuntu.com
<sistpoty> ok, thx
<siretart> okay. we will do that, then
<lamont-away> jbailey_: you really there, or just bouncy-bouncy?
<siretart> thnx
<jbailey_> lamont-away: Really here.  Glad to see freenode is back.
<jbailey_> Bouncy, hmm.
<jbailey_> why am I jbailey_ ?
<jbailey_> Jason Bailey, hmm.
<bddebian> hehe
* jbailey_ prepares the Large Hammer Of Death.
<lamont-away> time to ghost him, eh?
* lamont-away points jbailey_ at the other window, runs away for a while
<chillywilly> jbailey_: boot him :)
<jbailey_> chillywilly: Well, I'm asking politely first.
<chillywilly> you da man
<bddebian> :-)
<siretart> hui. xen packages for breezy!
<_derek> siretart: they are done?
<siretart> look at latest posting to ubuntu-devel
<_derek> lemme check
<_derek> hasn't come in my digest yet, lemme look the old way
<_derek> cool :)
<_derek> now we just need a tutorial, cuz i heard xen is hard to setup
<siretart> first we need to test them
<_derek> haha yeah
<mvo> I was just looking over the open bugs and noticed that #14309 is a gftp universe bug. looks like it's not difficult to fix (debian has a fix, it's a matter of extracting the patch from there). if someone is interessted ;)
<slomo> jbailey: ping?
<jbailey> slomo: pong
<slomo> jbailey: again the ppc problem... did you have some new ideas what can be tried? i also tried the daily from the 28. but that doesn't help either (was with initramfs-tools 0.24 then)
<jbailey> slomo: I don't have a clue.  BenC wasn't able to help you at all?
<jbailey> slomo: The problem is that on my PPC system here, it boots, but for you it's pretty clearly not even loading the stuff.
<slomo> jbailey: nope... he tried to reproduce it but for him everything worked
<slomo> jbailey: would be nice to have someone else with an ibook g4 to test it... could it be that the module for the ide controller is missing or something?
<jbailey> slomo: Not at that stage.
<jbailey> That's a long time before drivers are needed for anything other than a framebuffer.
<jbailey> and IIRC, those are all built into the kernel
<jbailey> Can you post your actual initramfsfile somewhere for me to look at?
<slomo> jbailey: sure... *boots rescue again* do we have some daily flying around with an older kernel but with initramfs? maybe it's really a kernel problem...
<jbailey> No idea.
<jbailey> I've been using initramfs on my ppc boxes since February or so, though.
<jbailey> Any 2.6.12 kernel ought to do if you haveone.
<slomo> hm maybe i'll try installing from colony 3 later...
<slomo> that's exactly the problem... i have none because of reinstalling ;)
<jbailey> Are you James Warren, btw?
<jbailey> err.  Jared Warren
<jbailey> If not, I might have a bugzilla bug for this too.
<slomo> nope... i don't know a jared warren ;)
<tseng__> i just got my laptop today
<tseng__> X doesnt come up from the livecd :/
<tseng__> time to get a colony 3 cd
<tseng__> this british keyboard is just slightly odd :)
<slomo> jbailey: what bugzilla bug?
<jbailey> Nope, it's unrealyed.  But 14211 if you're otherwise curious.
<slomo> jbailey: http://yggdrasil.sytes.net/files/initrd.img-2.6.12-7-powerpc
<slomo> jbailey: even when setting root=/dev/hda3 for the kernel commandline it does the same
<sistpoty> anybody willing to review ghc6/haddock?
<jbailey> slomo: Right, it's not loading the initramfs and running it.  I don't think any command line parameters should make a difference.
<ivoks> khm...
<slomo> jbailey: well... then i try installing colony 3 and when that doesn't work colony 2 again ;)
<jbailey> slomo: This is an iBook g4, you said, right?
<slomo> jbailey: yes
<jbailey> I would've thought there'd be others with problems too.. =(
<slomo> do you know someone with an ibook g4 who runs ubuntu?
<ivoks> bddebian2: here?
<andandare> hello guys. I have a packaging question. Is this channel the right  place? May be something changed in policy and i didn't notice it yet.
<ivoks> shot
<slomo> andandare: you're in the right channel... just ask your questions ;)
<ivoks> siretart: ping
<andandare> ivoks: well when i check my ubuntu package, lintian tells me that license should be at /usr/share/doc/<pkg>/copyright.
<siretart> ivoks: but very quick, just wanted to log off ;)
<ivoks> siretart: where do we send packages that we fix (GLU transition)?
<ivoks> revu?
<ivoks> andandare: that's right
<siretart> ivoks: it it is a small fix, I'm not sure if it's worth an upload. better put your debdiff in this case somewhere and poke a motu to upload
<ivoks> i'm mout :)
<ivoks> motu :))
<andandare> ivoks: ivoks: ok, but should i copy this in debian/rules? I never needed it.
<siretart> err, sorry
<ivoks> :)) np
<siretart> ivoks: have you upload rights?
<siretart> i.e. has elmo added you already?
<ivoks> siretart: i was told i do; didn't try for some time...
<siretart> ivoks: if you have fixed a package for GL/GLU, just upload it
<ivoks> ok
<siretart> ivoks: grats, btw :)
<ivoks> siretart: for what? :)
<siretart> ivoks: for motuness! :)
<ivoks> siretart: ah, that was in may :))
* siretart mixed stuff up. sorry
<siretart> its late here, I'm overworked :(
<ivoks> np :)
<ivoks> andandare: ok..
<ivoks> andandare: only thing you need to do is create file in debian/ called copyright
<ivoks> andandare: with proper text
<andandare> ivoks: if i have defined debian/copyright properly, what i should do in order to pass lintian's tests?
<ivoks> andandare: in your rules
<siretart> ok. cu all, if there are problems with revu, ping me or sistpoty
<ivoks> andandare: you should have dh_installdocs
<ivoks> siretart: bye
<siretart> cu tomorrow
<andandare> ivoks: thanks ivoks, i'll review this tomorrow in my office.
<ivoks> np
<andandare> cu
<ivoks> Lathiat: ping
<ivoks> bddebian: freebsd debian is out
<ivoks> bddebian: i guess, as soon as hurd becomes stable, we will have debian hurd too :)
<bddebian> ivoks: Really?? :-)
<slomo> btw, how's the progress on hurd/L4?
<bddebian> slomo: Slow as ever. ;-P
<bddebian> ivoks: Where did you see/hear about freebsd?
<slomo> bddebian: too bad... that would be something i really like to try ;)
<michaelrhead> hi
<bddebian> Hello michaelrhead
<ivoks> http://glibc-bsd.alioth.debian.org/ging/
<michaelrhead> howdy. I'm working on a new pygtk program that I'd like to package up for ubuntu and potentially debian, too.
<jbailey> slomo: No, I don't.
<michaelrhead> it's my first linux-oriented opensource program, so I'd like to get the source and 'binary' packages right.
<bddebian> ivoks: Big deal, we have a live-CD too ;-P
<ivoks> http://distroreviews.com/index.php?view=117
<ivoks> bddebian: don't get me wrong - i love ubuntu
<bddebian> :-)
<michaelrhead> I'm left with two questions: 1) does anyone have a skeleton of a python source package (do python people bother using autoconf?), 2) how do I get starting making debs for a python package?
<ivoks> but, i would love to see another kernels...
<ivoks> linux is just getting to... i wouldn't say crapy, but too many suits around it
<ivoks> michaelrhead: i'm writing one python package
<bddebian> :-)
<ivoks> michaelrhead: and i did a deb of one python package
<ivoks> you don't need autoconf :)
<ivoks> what's the difference beetwean source python and 'binary' python? :) it's a script :)
<slomo> but if you want to torment you you can use autotools ;)
<michaelrhead> right
<michaelrhead> well, a .deb is to my mind a 'binary' package
<michaelrhead> and the tarball is the source package
<ivoks> right
<michaelrhead> maybe I should just say .deb and source package
<ivoks> sort of :)
<ivoks> michaelrhead: have you read debian maintainer guide?
<michaelrhead> I've started looking at it... but it's a bit long
<michaelrhead> :-P
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> well, packaging is a bit tricky
<michaelrhead> and I wasn't sure that everything was totally up to date.
<michaelrhead> (is dh_make the current thing to use to create the debian/ directory?)
<ivoks> yes
<michaelrhead> cool
<michaelrhead> well, I'll save this log and come back later.
<michaelrhead> thanks for the initial info.
<sistpoty> goodbye everyone
<ajmitch> morning
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch
<Mitario> good evening
<slomo> good evening Mitario :)
<Mitario> :)
<ajmitch> hi Mitario, slomo
<Mitario> heya ajmitch
<Mitario> and slmo of course
<Mitario> ehm slomo
<Mitario> any word from elmo?
<slomo> nope... he hasn't written anything in -devel today
<ivoks> hi
* ivoks needs elmo too :)
<slomo> ivoks: why?
<ivoks> slomo: to find out is my email whitelisted for uploads
<ivoks> cause, there were some problems few months ago...
<slomo> ivoks: did you try to upload something?
<ivoks> yes
<ivoks> but uploads are silently droped
<ivoks> if they are droped
<slomo> ok, then probably your problem is the same as ours... your key has to be added to the upload keyring
* ajmitch has an over-aggressive spam filter on his whitelisted address
<ajmitch> so I have to watch breezy changes to see if something is accepted :)
<ivoks> :)
<Mitario> multimap.com rocks
<Mitario> it actually shows a map on my house
<ivoks> hehe
<ivoks> not for me :)
<Mitario> so guys if you want to come around ;)
<Mitario> http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi?lat=52.0209&lon=4.6946&scale=5000&icon=x
<Mitario> on the metre
<ivoks> http://tinyurl.com/b7yof
<ivoks> that's me
<Mitario> croatia :)
<Mitario> hmm never been there :(
<ivoks> i was never in netherland :)
<Mitario> heh
<ivoks> closest i was when i was in duisburg, germany
<Mitario> heh
<Mitario> closest I was, was probably greece or the czech republic
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> that's far away
<dredg> lo
<Mitario> hi dredg
<dredg> anyone have any objections if i upload a new faad2 to fix malone #1728?
* dredg prepares a shiny new pbuilder environment
<dredg> i've been out of this too long :)
<ajmitch> dredg: new upstream version?
<dredg> ajmitch: no, just adds a missing Replaces:
<ajmitch> oh, go ahead then (assuming it's in universe/multiverse) :)
<dredg> i'm aware of UVF :)
<dredg> yeah, multiverse
<ajmitch> dredg: yes, and the running of the gauntlet to get new upstream versions in :)
<dredg> indeed :) i don't feel like facing ogra on that :)
<Mitario> going to bed again :)
<Mitario> good night everyon!
<slomo> dredg: tell me about faad2 ;)
<ajmitch> dredg: don't worry, ogra's not the only one you can ask :)
<slomo> dredg: at least i'm the one who has broken something there ;)
<dredg> slomo: you're sebastan droege?
<dredg> hi
<slomo> dredg: yes... what Replaces is missing?
<dredg> bug report says it all. it was brought to my attention by a friend actually
<dredg> libmp4v2-0 should have Replaces: libmp4-0 in its control info
<dredg> to quote directly from #1728
<slomo> dredg: did we ever have a libmp4-0?
<dredg> it was leading to circular doom.
<dredg> seemingly so, at least i found someone who had it installed
<slomo> dredg: that's weird... we don't have this in warty, hoary and breezy
<slomo> dredg: i'll look whether marillat has this one
<dredg> hmm
<slomo> dredg: yes... he has... uh... well, i'll fix that after looking what he has done there ;)
<dredg> slomo: great.
<ivoks> slomo: if you catch elmo, could you remind him to whitelist my key/email too?
<slomo> ivoks: sure
<ivoks> ok, bye guys
<ivoks> slomo: thanks
<Mitario> slomo, i'll draw him into a corner tomorrow at the CC meeting :)
<slomo> dredg: uh... whatever he has done there... it is really ugly :/ took the faad2 source tarball and build a libmp4 out of it... why don't he build this with the faad2 sourcepackage? well...
* Mez sweats
<slomo> dredg: i'll add a conflicts/replaces...
<dredg> slomo: well that sounds, erm, special
<slomo> dredg: and apply some patches to make it more 64bit clean...
<HiddenWolf> Guys, I want to file a bug to totem-xine in malone, but the stupid system is buggy.
<HiddenWolf> I can't file it, can anyone of you?
<dredg> how do you mean?
<dredg> HiddenWolf: sorry, taht was directed at you
<ajmitch> HiddenWolf: what issues are you having with malone?
#ubuntu-motu 2005-09-04
<slomo> ajmitch: can you upload a somewhat important debdiff in a few minutes for me?
<ajmitch> slomo: I can try
<HiddenWolf> dredg, launchpad was telling me to log in, then told me I was logged in already and dumped me back to where I came from.
<HiddenWolf> stupid bug is filed now.
<HiddenWolf> Of course it worked the moment I bitched about it in #launchpad.
<HiddenWolf> I've got 1955 for you. Nice little weirdness with totem-xine.
<slomo> ajmitch: thanks... but i need some minutes... i have to check whether this doesn't break anything ;)
<ajmitch> slomo: please do check, since I wont' be able to check much :)
<tseng_> very interesting
<tseng_> did someone just upload beagle?
<ajmitch> HiddenWolf: that's a mild bug compared to what I've seen with totem :)
<ajmitch> tseng_: yes, infinity did
<tseng_> i got an email thanking me for my contribution
<ajmitch> rebuild to remove glitz depend
<tseng_> but no breezy-changes
<tseng_> k
<ajmitch>  beagle (0.0.12-0ubuntu6) breezy; urgency=low
<ajmitch>  .
<ajmitch>   * Rebuild again to rid us of the unwanted libglitz dependency.
<tseng_> works for me
<tseng_> booting my new colony 3 install now
<HiddenWolf> ajmitch, I was filing it in bugzilla, then it didn't immediatly happened when i tested -gstreamer, so I filed in malone, and the moment I file it, it happens in -gstreamer too. Should I file it in bugzilla and close in malone?
<tseng_> oh so American keyboard layout on my UK keyboard
<tseng_> very interesting
<tseng_> oh!
<tseng_> gdm is up
<tseng_> X was b0rk in hoary
<tseng_> im so excited
* ajmitch jealous
<HiddenWolf> ajmitch? ^
<ajmitch> HiddenWolf: you can file in bugzilla as well if you wish :)
<ajmitch> it's more likely to be dealt with there, as it's a totem bug
<slomo> ajmitch: well... just upload and i'm the one everybody has to talk to when something breaks ;)
<slomo> ajmitch: seems to work here: http://yggdrasil.sytes.net/files/debdiff/faad2_2.0.0clean-0ubuntu4.debdiff
<slomo> tseng_: btw... did you already upload the fixed gtk#1 which links against gtkhtml 3.8? would be nice to have this before preview freeze ;)
<HiddenWolf> ajmitch, filed in bugzilla, linked to in malone.
<HiddenWolf> and remind me not to file bugs at midnight.
<tseng_> oh that sucks
<tseng_> slomo: no
<tseng_> the celeron m does not support cpufreq?
<tseng_> or just not setup properly
<slomo> ajmitch: thanks :)
<ajmitch> slomo: n/p
<HiddenWolf> Ugh. finding 3 bugs in totem in 10 minutes.
<HiddenWolf> can someone open up totem-gstreamer for me?
<teferi> hey guys, just wanted to give some extra information about the bug i filed against wpasupplicant
<teferi> (#1947 on launchpad)
<ajmitch> teferi: yes?
<tseng_> you can comment on the bug pretty easily
<teferi> yeah, but i was on irc anyway
<teferi> um
<tseng_> if something is relevant
<tseng_> it should really be on the bug
<teferi> fair enough
<ajmitch> so we don't lose track of the info
<tseng_> not just to be more trouble, but irc gets lost
<tseng_> in about 30 lines :)
<teferi> true
<sistpoty> teferi: do you have a debdiff? or a patch?
<ajmitch> my irc attention span is about 10 seconds
<sistpoty> hehe
<teferi> sistpoty: i haven't bothered to make one yet, but i can probably do that now
<slomo> teferi: please do :)
<sistpoty> and attach that to the bug ;)
<teferi> yeah
<teferi> anyone want to help me figure out how to make a dpatch?
<bmonty> teferi: dpatch-edit-patch
<slomo> or create a normal diff and add some stuff about it (look at existing dpatches for that)
<teferi> hm, okay
<teferi> oh wow, that's exactly what i wanted!
<bmonty> also, if you are going to use dpatch make sure that the include for dpatch is in the rules file (see the man page)
<teferi> well, thje package already uses dpatch
<bmonty> then you are good to go :)
<teferi> gah. i don't really want to trace header dependencies and figure out what the smallest set of headers i need to extract from the madwifi driver is...
<tseng_> hah
<tseng_> what is your goal?
<teferi> tseng_: wpasupplicant source package has a dpatch to add in the headers from the madwifi driver
<teferi> so it can build with atheros support
<tseng_> hm
<tseng_> ah
<bddebian> OK, I need to get back to work here.  Anyone have any suggestions
<teferi> however, the driver has changed since wpasupplicant was packaged, and it needs to be rebuilt with the new headers
<teferi> (i built a custom package like that and it worked fine)
* bddebian wonders where ajmitch is when he needs him
<tseng_> he's bbl
<teferi> i should probably ask debian
<teferi> it looks like no one's modified this since it went in universe
<bddebian> Egads the list from apt-get.org is huge..
<sistpoty> teferi: this seems to be the synced version from unstable... otherwise it would have a -XubuntuY suffix in the version
<teferi> sistpoty: yeah
<sistpoty> teferi: have you checked the debian bug reports?
<teferi> sistpoty: the issue doesn't arise in debian because debian doesn't ship with a madwifi driver :P
<teferi> it's not free and it's not in non-free
<sistpoty> ic ;)
<teferi> i really want to just stick all the headers from the madwifi driver in the madwifi_driver subdir that the old dpatch creates and live with the potential dead code
<teferi> but that would probably be wrong
<bmonty> hey bddebian
<teferi> oh well, maybe one of you masters of the universe will have mercy on me and help :)
<bddebian> Heya bmonty
<bmonty> bddebian: how are things going?
<bddebian> bmonty: They haven't been. :-(  How about you?
<bmonty> me either....working on my house has been eating up a lot of my time
<bmonty> right now I'm stuck in a hotel in colorado....so plenty of time to waste :)
<bddebian> Stuck in a hotel?
<bmonty> yeah, I'm waiting for the guy with the car to get back
<bddebian> Ah
* ajmitch returns
<ajmitch> bddebian: what did you want?
<bddebian> ajmitch: Something to do.. I've been lame lately :-)
<ajmitch> oh, right
<ajmitch> fix packages :)
<bddebian> Which ones?
* ajmitch feels like doing something insane
<ajmitch> the broken ones, preferably
<bddebian> You're almost helpful :-)
<ajmitch> bddebian: see the topic for transitions
<ajmitch> there are still a few packages needing love there
<bddebian> That page says that they are pretty much done or "almost done"
<ajmitch> but most of our work will be the hard stuff - fixing FTBFS
<ajmitch> I'm thinking of something crackful - getting the build status for _every_ package in universe
<ajmitch> since I wrote a script to half-do that last week
* ajmitch could probably throw it together on a page fairly quickly
<bddebian> Heh
<sistpoty> bddebian: what arch do you build on? i386?
<bddebian> sistpoty: Aye unfortunately
<bddebian> I need to get some more boxen, 9 isn't enough :-)
<sistpoty> damn, otherwise you could have tried ghc6... but on i386 i have done so already (see revu ;))
<ajmitch> bah, stop complaining..
* sistpoty doesn't want to pay bddebian's electricity bill
<bddebian> sistpoty: No kidding :-)
* ajmitch watches his box spend the next hour building a list of packages that need love :)
<bddebian> Maybe I'll work on apt-get org so Mark will love me.. ;-P
<tseng_> apt-get org is a time pit
<bddebian> Ya think? :-)
<bddebian> tseng_: Got another suggestion then?
<tseng_> nope.
<bddebian> You people are no help. :-)
<ajmitch> why, because you don't want to do the jobs we suggested?
<bddebian> What did you suggest?
<ajmitch> transitions, and you suggested AptGetOrg
<ajmitch> and FTBFS
<bddebian> Transitions doesn't make any sense
<ajmitch> 'almost done' means there's still things to fix
<bddebian> I realize that, but the wiki pages aren't exactly clear on what needs to be done
<ajmitch> soon I'll have a massive page of FTBFS packages
<sistpoty> teferi: still around?
<teferi> yeah
<teferi> what's up?
<ajmitch> with links to the build logs for each
<ajmitch> it'll just take awhile to script up
<sistpoty> maybe i fixed wpasupplicant... i put things here: http://revu.tauware.de/~sistpoty/wpasupplicant/
<sistpoty> teferi: but i cannot test it (have no wifi-card)
<ajmitch> I'll test it tonight
<teferi> hold on
<ajmitch> I've got madwifi & a wpa network
<teferi> you have madwifi working with wpa?!
<teferi> last time i tried that, it failed completely
<ajmitch> teferi: no, the AP got changed last week
<teferi> ajmitch: er, any chance you could put a deb up there?
<teferi> er, sistpoly
<ajmitch> and I haven't used the laptop since then
<teferi> ...poty
<teferi> i fail :P
<sistpoty> teferi: sure, but only i386
<teferi> sistpoty: yep
<sistpoty> :)
<sistpoty> teferi: there it is
<teferi> danke
<sistpoty> kein problem ;)
<teferi> okay, falling offline to test
<sistpoty> good luck
<sistpoty> but i cannot say, that i really know what i've done ;)
<sistpoty> ajmitch: should i upload it to revu?
<bddebian> Ack, xastir FTBFSs
<teferi> sistpoty: works :>
<teferi> sistpoty: many thanks, that's amazing turnaround on a bug
<sistpoty> no problem, I'm glad to help... thx for your excellent bug report ;)
<teferi> no problem
<ajmitch> sistpoty: you can if you think it helps :)
<teferi> like i said, i've been using my hacked package for a while now. nice to have it fixed in universe
<teferi> when's it gonna get uploaded?
<sistpoty> depends probably on ajmitch (i am no motu yet ;))
<teferi> ah
<ajmitch> sistpoty: I won't be uploading that for a few hours
<ajmitch> as I'd like to see it working first :)
<bddebian> Can anyone see xezmlm ??
<ajmitch> maybe?!??
<sistpoty> hehe
<sistpoty> ajmitch: if it won't work, feel free to write a script to fix it ;)
<ajmitch> bddebian: see multiverse
<ajmitch> sistpoty: :P
<bddebian> Damnit, I swore I had multiverse in my pbuilder.. hmm
<bddebian> Hmm, ezmlm is missing/b0rked?
<tseng_> i hope someone fixes metacity soon
<bddebian> Why is xezmlm in UniverseUnmetDeps if it is a multiverse package?
<ajmitch> because we care about multiverse as well
<bddebian> Well then tell me why ezmlm is missing/broken :-)
<sistpoty> hm... why do i always forget target breezy *g*
<ajmitch> because it's missing
<bddebian> ajmitch: THe source package is there and builds fine
<ajmitch> nope
<ajmitch> http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/e/ezmlm/0.53-11/
<ajmitch> all ailed
<ajmitch> failed
<bddebian> Hmm, I just built it!!??
<ajmitch> maybe you should read the build log?!??!!11ONE
<ajmitch> ;)
<tseng_> i was not expecting that
<tseng_> rich
<tseng_> time to shut down the laptop
<tseng_> bye.
<ajmitch> dpkg-deb: building package `ezmlm-idx' in `../ezmlm-idx_0.53-11_i386.deb'.
<ajmitch> Error: ../ezmlm_0.53.orig.tar.gz missing
<bmonty> anyone have a suggestion for a good lib to parse HTML?
<Lathiat> bmonty: to parse it to do what
<bmonty> I'm working on making apt-spy work with the ubuntu mirrors listing
<Lathiat> ah
<Lathiat> i think you want uh
<Lathiat> awk
<Lathiat> or perl :)
<ajmitch> bddebian: ezmlm was removed from debian
<bddebian> Later tseng_
<sistpoty> bmonty: regular expression might do the trick ;)
<bmonty> Lathiat: can we completely replace the package in ubuntu if I write it in perl?
<Lathiat> bmonty: err
<ajmitch> bddebian: well, at least it's removed from unstable
<bddebian> ajmitch: But it's there
<Lathiat> bmonty: whats it written in?
<bmonty> sistpoty: no way...I'm not doing regex on HTML
<Lathiat> regex on html is easy
<bmonty> Lathiat: currently written in C
<Lathiat> you knwo what the page looks like
<Lathiat> what you coudl do
<Lathiat> is ask for the mirror list to be updated somewhere in some nice parsable form
<Lathiat> fark 226M mirror sync
<bmonty> It would have to be the same as the current debian format
<Lathiat> sounds like somethign sensible to do
<bmonty> maybe I could make a package called "ubuntu-spy"
<bddebian> ajmitch: Am I missing something here?
<bmonty> there isn't anything wrong with the ubuntu method of listing the mirrors, just doesn't match the debian format
<Lathiat> bmonty: what is the debian format
<Lathiat> and i'll be back in 10
<sistpoty> hehe Lathiat, seems like you *did* regex on html before ;)
<bmonty> Lathiat: check out http://www.debian.org/mirror/list...it looks like the smaller text on the bottom of the page
<bmonty> sistpoty: I've read through the perl regex pages and the warnings on writing HTML regex expressions :)
<bmonty> I like HTML::Parser
<sistpoty> bmonty: if the source page is formatted in some sane manner, it's very easy (did it on www.imdb.org *g*)... the regex is really simple (took me 2 minutes to write it, but 30 more to debug it)
<bmonty> sistpoty: well I'm not a regex wizard, so if you can help me write the expression, I'll use it
<bmonty> mirror listing is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<bddebian> ajmitch: Wanna throw video-dvdrip over for me?
<sistpoty> bmonty: ok, I'll try my luck then... ;)
<ajmitch> bddebian: excuse me?
<bddebian> ajmitch: I think video-dvdrip just needs a rebuild
<ajmitch> bddebian: next time ask for a rebuild, I don't know what you mean when you want me to 'throw it over' :)
<bddebian> Sorry
<bddebian> Sheesh
<ajmitch> 419 packages so far that might be FTBFS..
<ajmitch> and I'm maybe 1/2 way through the list
<bddebian> Nice
<ajmitch> this doesn't take into account recent builds that aren't in the archive
<bddebian> Hmm, ultrapoint shouldn't be on UniverseUnmetDeps
<ajmitch> why not?
<bddebian> At least on i386 :)
<bddebian> Because it just installed? :-)
<ajmitch> perhaps one of its dependencies FTBFS on amd64
<bmonty> gotta go grab some food...
* ajmitch sees xastir needs a rebuild
<bddebian> xastir ftbfs
<ajmitch> somethign for you to fix then
<bddebian> Is "integer constant is too large for 'long' type" a gcc4 issue?
<ajmitch> an issue with broken source & gcc4, perhaps
<bddebian> Aye :-)
<bddebian> ajmitch: Are you at work?
<ajmitch> yes
<bddebian> Ah, OK
<lifeless> ajmitch: what sort of help do you need ?
<ajmitch> ah, afternoon lifeless
<ajmitch> lifeless: we're mainly working on getting universe packages installable (changed dependencies)
<ajmitch> or buildable, since there are a lot that FTBFS
<lifeless> gcc 4 issues ?
<ajmitch> a lot of them, yes
<lifeless> theres a fairly minimal set of CFLAGS that turn of the extra-strict-crack gcc-4 introduced
<lifeless> do you use those to get them to build, or do you take on 20000 line patches to fix bad signs in types and so on ?
<ajmitch> mostly patches, that we try & feed back to debian
<ajmitch> although we can resort to CFLAGS to make our work easier
<ajmitch> are you wanting to be a maintainer asap?
<bddebian> Heh :-)
<sistpoty> however some gcc-4-errors/warnings make sense in the meaning of portability (warning on i386, break on amd64)
<ajmitch> bddebian: lifeless is a DD, he's well qualified :)
<bddebian> Bah, DD's, what do they know.. ;-P
* bddebian hides
<sistpoty> lol
<ajmitch> as a quick example, here's a small list of packages whose source & binary versions differ
<ajmitch> http://ajmitch.dyndns.win.co.nz/debuild/ubuntu/tmp/rebuilds/test/package.versions.txt
<ajmitch> indicating (usually) that there was a build problem
<lifeless> ajmitch: not in a panic about it, just moving the process along, would like to be able to do direct uploads of my debian package[s] , and for the bazaar work.
<ajmitch> lifeless: right, I can understand that
<ajmitch> I've mainly been uploading to debian & syncing from there for my packages
<lifeless> yeah. I just passed NM a week or so back, so its still a fresh feeling ;0
<ajmitch> heh
<bddebian> Holy crap tora is a bigger package than I realized
<lifeless> theres still things to do during freeze, for instance.
<ajmitch> congrats :)
<bddebian> lifeless: Congrats
<ajmitch> I passed NM a week after I become a MOTU
<ajmitch> near the start of the year
<lifeless> how long in the NM queue ? I spent 13 months there
<ajmitch> 3 years, about 18 months of which were on hold ;)
<ajmitch> I'm sure I set a record
<lifeless> wowsers
<teferi> how goes that wpasupplicant fix? :)
<ajmitch> teferi: I don't have my laptop here to test it, which is why I said I'll test later
<teferi> ah
<lifeless> ajmitch: do we still ship python 2.3 ?
<lifeless> ajmitch: that list - it would be neat if you added links from the versions to the build reports for each package.
<bddebian> Should libqt3c102 just be libqt3 again?
<lifeless> i.e. xfdesktop4 has source version: <a href="...">4.3.6.4-1ubuntu34.0.6-1</a.> &gt; binary version <a href="...">4.3.6.4-1ubuntu3</a>
<ajmitch> lifeless: this was just generated a few minutes ago with an ugly script
<ajmitch> which is a WIP :)
<lifeless> ajmitch: sure. So consider this the first bug report ;)
<ajmitch> python2.3 is still shipped for zope2.x
<lifeless> oh right, shoot-my-own-foot-zope.
<ajmitch> lifeless: bzr branch http://ajmitch.dyndns.win.co.nz/debuild/ubuntu/tmp/rebuilds/test/
<ajmitch> (once I commit)
<lifeless> ;0
<ajmitch> I might as well use the tools that are around :)
<bddebian> ajmitch: Is libqt3c102 back to just libqt3 for 3.3.4?
<bddebian> Heya seth_k
<seth_k> hey bddebian :)
<ajmitch> bddebian: yes
<ajmitch> abi transition requires dropping the c102 if it existed
<bddebian> Damnit, OK, thanks
<bddebian> ajmitch: I'm sorry, did you have time to upload video-dvdrip or no?
<ajmitch> bddebian: does it need it?
<bddebian> ajmitch: Just needs a rebuild I think
<ajmitch> you think?
<bddebian> Works for me (tm)
<ajmitch> I think that the 'unmet deps' part are in the Suggests: line
<ajmitch> and a rebuild won't do anything to that
<bddebian> What doesn't install?
<ajmitch> it installs fine on i386
<bddebian> grr
<bddebian> I need to just get one of each arch.. :-)
<ajmitch> but it does recommend rar-2.80
<ajmitch> which is not available
<ajmitch> (and non-free at that)
<lifeless> recommend is pulled in by default IIRC
<ajmitch> sorry, suggests, not recommends
<lifeless> suggests should not impact installability
<ajmitch> aptitude can pull in recommends, not sure if it does it by default
<ajmitch> apt-get only grabs depends
<ajmitch> apt-cache unmet takes suggests into account, sadly
<lifeless> I thought apt-get grabbed more than just depends
<ajmitch> nope
<bddebian> Ack, maybe I should have just stayed in my hole.. :'-(
<sistpoty> ping bmonty
<sistpoty> bmonty: have a look at http://revu.tauware.de/~sistpoty/getmirrors/
<sistpoty> <- smokes one last cigarette, and then probably drops into bed (past 5am here!)
<bddebian> Yikes, gnight sistpoty
<bmonty> sistpoty: thanks
<bddebian> tritium!!!
<bddebian> ajmitch: How about t38modem? :-)
<tritium> hey bddebian :)
<bddebian> tritium: All settled in? :-)
<bmonty> Lathiat: ping
<ajmitch> bddebian: what about it?
<bddebian> ajmitch: Just a rebuild? :-)
<tritium> bddebian, more or less.  Finally got the cable modem service issues resolved.  Was without for more than 2 weeks.
<ajmitch> bddebian: why ask me?
<tritium> How are you?
<bddebian> ajmitch: Because you keep shooting down my other ones :-)
<teferi> tritium: hey, at least it only took you 2 weeks. it took me *3* to get DSL out of verizon
<tritium> teferi, is that right?  that's terrible...
<teferi> tritium: ep
<teferi> yep
<bddebian> tritium: Nice.  I'm OK.  Haven't gotten much done in the last few weeks :-(
<ajmitch> bddebian: why do you say that t38modem needs a rebuild?
<ajmitch> all the deps are present, that I can see
<teferi> first they said dsl wasn't available on the line, then they stalled, then they sent me an install kit with no modem, then they stalled again, then they sent me a modem
<tritium> bddebian, nor have I
<tritium> teferi, I got similar treatment
<bddebian> ajmitch: I got a missing dep for libopenh323 (> 1.15.3) ??
<teferi> and of course, it's verizon's way or the highway out here
<teferi> damn monopolies
<tritium> same here.  comcast is the only service over cable here
<teferi> we don't even have cable internet here as another option
<teferi> adelphia stops just short of having service
<tritium> Where are you?
<ajmitch> bddebian: you're right, I have that lib installed & it doesn't complain
<ajmitch> I'll see if it's the fault of t38modem
<bddebian> Wow, I got something right for once? :-)
* bmonty claps for bddebian
<bddebian> bmonty: Don't clap just yet :-)
<bmonty> oh sorry, premature clapping
<bddebian> Common male problem. ;-)
<bddebian> OK, sqlobject is a little strange
<ajmitch> sqlobject was fixed already
<ajmitch> always look at breezy-changes when you go to check something
<bddebian> It doesn't install.
<ajmitch> bddebian: no kidding
<ajmitch> wait for it to hit the archive
<bddebian> You love me don't you honey
* ajmitch stays silent
<bddebian> Where are breezy-changes?
<ajmitch> it's a mailing list
<bddebian> Oh like I'm not on enough of them already? :-)
<ajmitch> gmail is quite useful
<tritium> except for POP, and not being able to delete messages with your mail client
<ajmitch> but for keeping up for breezy-changes, it's adequate
<bddebian> tritium: :-)
<jblack> Hey guys. What's up?
<bddebian> Bah, I can't edit the wiki..
<bddebian> Hello jbailey
<bddebian> Err jblack
<jblack> heh. Hi.
<jbailey> bddebian: Hello. =)
<bmonty> gnight everyone
<jblack> jbailey: I was with the company first. Thusly, you must change your name to jblacl. :)
<bddebian> jbailey: :-)
<jblack> see? :)
<jbailey> jblack: Yes, Mark.
<jblack> So guys... About that talk the other day....
<jblack> Have any of you come up with some goold projects/buddies/etc that could use bazaar?
<bddebian> I didn't get to stay for your talk :-(
<jblack> Oh, ok. well, to quickly sum up...
<jblack> bazaar is the cat's pajamas. Everyone should use either bazaar or bazaar-ng.
<jblack> I'd like to make sure that everybody has had the opportunity to try it out. :)
<ajmitch> hi jblack
<jblack> I was a bit more eloquent and detail oriented than that of course...
<jblack> ajmitch! What's up?
<bddebian> So we could use it for GNU/Hurd? ;-)
<ajmitch> converting the heathens to using bazaar*
<jblack> Hmmm. The Hurd, eh?
<ajmitch> bddebian: of course, doesn't ams use tla?
<jblack> Yeah, ams used to use tla.
<bddebian> ajmitch: Aye
<lifeless> what would be good is to port tla-buildpackage (asuffields, not gorzens') and create a bzr-buildpackage
<lifeless> that would help people wanting to try it
<ajmitch> I agree, and I'd probably use it quite often
<ajmitch> as I use svn-buildpackage now
<ajmitch> lifeless: when do you think those bound branches will be implemented?
<lifeless> not sure.
<lifeless> its not critical path for canonicals dogfooding of bzr, as we use distributed bazaar, not shared, for launchpad developmetn
<lifeless> what project are you thinking of that would need that ?
<ajmitch> none specifically
<lifeless> its quite possible to have a common branch several people can push too without bound branches.
<lifeless> just push to the same place, and merge from it.
<lifeless> also, pqm will be able to do bzr branches very soon
<ajmitch> ok
<ajmitch> I found the bazaar behaviour of having the revisions committed outside of the working tree useful
<ajmitch> but I guess theat'll also come under the centralised storage
<lifeless> do you mean 'shared storage' ?
<ajmitch> I guess so, I'm not entirely clear on what has been suggested
<lifeless> uhm
<lifeless> so the idea is that you can share storage between branches
<lifeless> its not centralised in the sense of cvs or svn
<lifeless> because if you delete the branch, then the revisions from that branch become orphans in the shared storage - you need to keep the individual branch to have something to do 'log' on
<ajmitch> yes, I was assuming it was centralised on that box, rather than a central URL or similar
<ajmitch> shared storage is a better name in that case
<bddebian> Gnight folks
<jblack>  Its a thought.
<jblack> Interesting. He uses configs instead of just branching with a debian/ dir
<jblack> Anyways, Have you guys talked to or seen people that could use bzr?
<\sh> morning ajmitch :)
<ajmitch> hi :)
<ajmitch> I thought you were away for a week?
<ajmitch> after flooding planet with your blog entries ;)
<\sh> its not my blog
<\sh> its the bloody planet software crap
<ajmitch> I know
<\sh> which does it sometimes
<\sh> hmmm
<\sh> the documentation on the juniper website is much better then the training materials here
<ajmitch> ie, it's a waste of a week?
<ajmitch> since you could do it better at home with a beer or two? :)
<\sh> hehe....well..actually yes..I only need a M160 as playground..which I have here
<\sh> most of the stuff is the same theory as on cisco...only the cli is different from ios...but even this was not a problem to let the junos crash
<\sh> but ok....now it's breakfast time :) cu later during lunch break :)
<ajmitch> bye :)
<ivoks> 'morning
<siretart> morning
<siretart> hi ivoks
<ivoks> hi
<ivoks> siretart: you have upload rights, right?
<siretart> ivoks: yes. why are you asking?
<ivoks> if i create some debdiffs, could you upload sources?
<siretart> err, yes, I could, if I were at home.
<ivoks> :) ok
<siretart> why are you asking?
<ivoks> cause i can't upload :/
<ivoks> how could I check if I can? :)
<siretart> if it is urgent, I could sign them here on my laptop, scp them somewhere and upload from there
<siretart> but thats somewhat unconvinient :/
<ivoks> no, it's not urgent
<siretart> ivoks: but since you are motu, why can't you upload?
<ivoks> there were some problems with my CoC
<siretart> ivoks: ah, same problems as slomo. I see
<ivoks> two months after I became motu, my CoC was accepted
<ivoks> so i don't know if elmo whitelisted my email too
<siretart> ivoks: you are whitelisted
<siretart> I see that on breezy-changes
<ivoks> url? :)
<siretart> http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/breezy-changes/2005-August/009021.html
<ivoks> thank you
<siretart> uploaded and signed by dholbach
<ivoks> one more question...
<ivoks> we upload sources created with -S -sa (full source)?
<siretart> only to revu
<siretart> to ubuntu only with full source when there is no orig.tar.gz yet in the archive
<siretart> thats an 'if and only if'
<ivoks> well, i'm talking about GLU transition
<siretart> I plan to implement something similar in revu2
<Treenaks> rerevu
<ivoks> then I have to upload only sources created with -S?
<siretart> transitions generally don't include new upstream versions, so most probably a full sourceful upload is not required
<siretart> Treenaks?
<Treenaks> siretart: revu2: rerevu
<siretart> ivoks: if the orig.gar.gz is already in the archive (most probably), yes
<siretart> Treenaks: hehe
<ivoks> it is...
<ivoks> it's just fixing Depends: :)
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> this is funny:
<ivoks>  Set the target suite in debian/changelog to be 'hoary'. e.g. "dch -D breezy"
<ivoks> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hi
<dholbach> hey ivoks :)
<siretart> dholbach! :)
<dholbach> woohoo! :)
<tseng_> dholbach!
<dholbach> brandon! :)
<pef> hi
<pef> why some packages approved in REVU aren't uploaded ?
<Lathiat> pef: We are very busy getting universe in shape for breezy
<Lathiat> pef: unfortuantely reviewing/uploading reviewed packages is on the backburner atm
<Lathiat> We have a lot of work to do and probably not enough manpower to get it done so
<dholbach> i'll have more time next week
<Lathiat> we have to prioritise
<dholbach> i'll try to catch up with stuff
<ivoks> Lathiat: i'm working on GLUtransition right now... i need some hints :)
<Lathiat> dholbach: do you know how i can do that debian thign that tells me any elftover files not installed ?
<Lathiat> ivoks: cool what do you need?
<Lathiat> dholbach: as in when building a pcakge, anythign after make install thats not in a .install file?
<dholbach> Lathiat: what do you want exactly, i don't quite understand
<ivoks> Lathiat: oneliner for changelog... do we have something strict or just note GLUtransition?
<Lathiat> so i've udpated ross' avahi debain packages to 0.2
<dholbach> Lathiat: i check the installed files with   dpkg -c package.deb
<Lathiat> but we're now installing a few extra files
<Lathiat> im sure there was somethign at some point that woudl print out a list of files not handled
<Lathiat> ross mentioned somethign i forget what it is
<Lathiat> ivoks: ermm, well either is fine really
<Lathiat> ivoks: * Update build-deps for mesa transition would do
<ivoks> and... how do I know if my uploads are accepted or droped? :)
<ivoks> Lathiat: ok, thanks
<Lathiat> when you upload (assumgin you ahve upload rights)
<Lathiat> yuo get an email tellign you
<Lathiat> if ti was accepted or dropped for some reason
<Lathiat> (same heppens if someone uploads for you)
<Lathiat> you need to be on the whitelist however
<ivoks> ok, thath i didn't get, so that meens... :)
<ivoks> ah well...
<Lathiat> so
<Lathiat> an email to breezy-changes will still happen
<Lathiat> and then see if it appears in the archive or a failed build-log :)
<Lathiat> email uploads@ubuntu.com and ask for yoru address to eb whitelisted
<ivoks> well, i allready have one package signed with my PGP in the archive
<ivoks> so, i'm kind of confused... on how many addresses i have to send my email/pgp? :)
<Lathiat> ivoks: you have to send an email to uploads@ubuntu.com asking fo rthe email you use to sign packages be whitelisted
<Lathiat> not sure if tahst happen automatically when your approved to upload
<ivoks> Lathiat: i signed wifi-radar, but dholbach uploaded it, for example :)
<dholbach> i signed it for the upload :)
<ivoks> but ok, i'll notify/ask uploads@ubuntu.com
<Lathiat> well signgin doesnt really have alot to do with it
<Lathiat> as thye uploader signs in
<Lathiat> *it
<ivoks> dholbach: ah, ok :)
<Lathiat> its what email is in the changelog entry
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> when i sponsor an upload, i usually do      debuild -S (-sa) -kdh@mailempfang.de     to sign it with my key
<ivoks> ok...
<ivoks> ah, i see...
<siretart> this can also be configured in ~/.devscripts
<siretart> btw
<dholbach> i'm so glad we have siretart :)
<ivoks> :)
<Lathiat> soo who wants to test avahi packages
<dholbach> are there any kubuntu guys in here? somebody who'd like to take care of creating a kde/kubuntu team in launchpad?
<tseng_> we have a mono team!
<Lathiat> \sh perhaps?
<dholbach> tseng_: and i assigned all the bugs to you? sorry for that
<tseng_> dholbach: i just made it
<tseng_> dholbach: the bugs are fine
<dholbach> tseng_: ok... will assign them to the team next time
<dholbach> we should have a brief list of the launchpad aliases on MOTUTeams or somewhere
<dholbach> or we could create a DeBuggingUniverse page
<dholbach> no volunteers? ;)
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hey andrew - how's it going? :)
<ajmitch> alright
<ajmitch> how are you?
<ajmitch> Lathiat: you have avahi crack for me?
<Lathiat> ajmitch: yo
<Lathiat> ajmitch: ya
<ajmitch> sweet
<Lathiat> ajmitch: ross seems to be hiding.. so i updated them myself :)
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> send them this way
<dholbach> ajmitch: still busy with preparing the presentation of my thesis (still something left to hack) and a project with my dad - apart from that, i'm fine :)
<Lathiat> just pbuildering them
<ajmitch> yay
<ivoks> hi doko
<Lathiat> hwo do i generate a Sources and Packages file
<pef> Lathiat: ok, thanks for the info :)
<Lathiat> pef: nps :) and sorry :(
<ajmitch> Lathiat: apt-ftparchive
<ajmitch> or use mini-dinstall
<ajmitch> rock, f-spot bug happens consistently on breezy
<ajmitch> but doesn't show up at all on sid, with the same package ;)
<Lathiat> ajmitch: http://bur.st/~lathiat/ubuntu/ ./
<ajmitch> Lathiat: may I shoot you now?
<Lathiat> why ?
<ajmitch> dude, don't do native packaging with non-native version numbers :)
<Lathiat> err
<ajmitch> you're missing .orig.tar.gz & diff.gz
<Lathiat> oh i broke it by moving thigns around
<Lathiat> so how do i do it first run?
<Lathiat> i dont do packages from scratch :)
* Lathiat goes and reads the debian docs
<ajmitch> copy your upstream tarball to avahi_0.2.orig.tar.gz
<ajmitch> the rest of the magic flows from there
<Lathiat> and rerun debuild?
<ajmitch> yep
<Lathiat> ooh k
<ajmitch> dpkg-source will make a diff.gz
<ajmitch> as long as you don't kill the avahi-0.2 dir
<Lathiat> ajmitch: ok thats better
<Lathiat> i have a diff.gz now
<ajmitch> great
<ajmitch> now I can start reviewing :)
<Lathiat> hangon
<Lathiat> rebuilding and then will upload ;p
<ajmitch> thanks..
<ajmitch> you don't need to build binaries for me to review
<ajmitch> since I won't install them :)
<Lathiat> yeh but i want to give them to people to try anyawy so hangon ;p
<Lathiat> spose i can start uploading the source now
<ajmitch> please do
<ajmitch> maybe I can recruit dholbach to review them as well
<ajmitch> so we have the token 2 MOTU vote ;)
<dholbach> next week
<ajmitch> hm, I'll have to get someone else, or an exception
<Lathiat> ok uploaded
<Lathiat> ergh
<Lathiat> hangon
<pef> Lathiat: you can add homepage to debian/control description
<ajmitch> Lathiat: ugh..
<ajmitch> come on :)
<Lathiat> ajmitch: hold on ;p
<Lathiat> pef: hm ok
<ajmitch> Lathiat: now?
<Lathiat> ajmitch: yep now
<ajmitch> do you mean /usr/share/common-licenses/LGPL-2, or /usr/share/common-licenses/LGPL-2.1 ?
* ajmitch switches pedantic mode on
<Lathiat> hm
<ajmitch> only real change is library->lesser in that license
<ajmitch> dropped all patches, but still have avahi-dnsconfd-crash.patch ?
<Lathiat> err yeh i adde da new one
<pef> Lathiat: and the revision number in debian/changelog doesn't seems to be right ;) missing ubuntu-1
<Lathiat> probably should ahve mentioend that
<Lathiat> pef: suppose it shoudl be 0ubuntu1
<ajmitch> version number really ought to be -0ubuntu1 for breezt
<ajmitch> since it won't be the same binary as hits sid
<Lathiat>  avahi is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify it
<Lathiat>   under the terms of the GNU Lesser General Public License as
<Lathiat>   published by the Free Software Foundation; either version 2.1 of the
<Lathiat> so its 2.1
<Lathiat> ajmitch: whcih file is that mentioned in?
<ajmitch> debian/copyright, last line
<Lathiat> got it
<ajmitch> and I still think that it's good to build-dep on debhelper >= 4.2.28 for python2.4 support
<ajmitch> clarifies things for backporters
<Lathiat> ok
<Lathiat> libdbus-1-dev (>= 0.30)
<Lathiat> would that be the right syntax ?
<Lathiat> x?
<ajmitch> yes
<Lathiat> given say 0.30.1-1ubuntu1
<ajmitch> since you *need* 0.30
<Lathiat> right
<Lathiat> whats misc:Depends do
<ajmitch> miscellaneous depends :)
<Lathiat> yeh but what are they :)
<ajmitch> oops, looks like i borked my dependencies..
* ajmitch pbuilders
<Lathiat> hrm at a guess i missed a file in avahi-utils so if avahi-discover doesnt work gimme a sec
<dholbach> brb
* ajmitch waits patiently :)
<Lathiat> ajmitch: ok no i didnt
<Lathiat> it was picked up by a wildcard
<ajmitch> oh good
<Lathiat> so anyway if you install it, restart dbus, and run avahi-discover you should get love
* ajmitch worries at that 'restart dbus' crack
<ajmitch> just finishing the build now
<Lathiat> ajmitch: yeh well we cant help that
<Lathiat> cus you need a new file to tell it avahi si ok to connect
<ajmitch> f-bus! ;)
<Lathiat> and i cant find anyway to ask ti to reload such files
<Lathiat> so.. the situation sucks
<ajmitch> go the traditional free software way - fork dbus
<Lathiat> heh
<ajmitch> waiting ever so patiently for it to install..
<ajmitch> ok, galeon must die
<Lathiat> heh
<ajmitch> > 600MB
<Lathiat> ajmitch: 600M?
<Lathiat> as in memory usage? ;p
<ajmitch> Lathiat: correct
<ajmitch> so I just closed it
<Lathiat> heh
<Lathiat> nice
<Lathiat> and everythign got faster? ;p
<ajmitch> and regained a whole lot of ram & swap
* ajmitch only has 1GB in this box
* Lathiat only has 512M
<Lathiat> and 640M in my other box
* ajmitch needs some caffiene or something
<Lathiat> ... at 10?
<ajmitch> the night is young
<Lathiat> hrhr
<Lathiat> hehe
<ajmitch> hi Nafallo
<ajmitch> Lathiat: well I've hardly done any ubuntu stuff today
<ajmitch> no uploads yet :)
<Nafallo> morning ajmitch :-)
<Lathiat> ajmitch: heh
<ajmitch> Lathiat: so when will avahi be good for real work? ;)
<Lathiat> ajmitch: ... now?
<ajmitch> and why do I only see ipv4 addresses show up in avahi-discover?
<Lathiat> ajmitch: ipv6 is off in the config by default
<Lathiat> ajmitch: see /etc/avahi/avahi-daemon.conf
<ajmitch> Lathiat: when will it be usable as part of the desktop?
* Lathiat tries to remember why
<Lathiat> ajmitch: ... now ?
<ajmitch> I mean things like being able to see other network services from nautilus, other gnome apps
<Lathiat> ajmitch: well
<ajmitch> or even kde for those who swing that way :)
<Lathiat> nautilus is actaully gnomevfs
<Lathiat> that hasnt been done yet but will soon
<Lathiat> theres patches for gnomemeeting
<Lathiat> theres an applet you can use on your panel to show services available and launch an ssh session or web browser
<Lathiat> other stuff is a matter of people doing it
<ajmitch> is that applet packaged?
<Lathiat> also jakubS who wrote the zeroconf stuff in kde
<Lathiat> has been porting it to use avahi
<ajmitch> yay, avahi-discover doesn't want to show a thing now
<Lathiat> which means kde will automatically support it
<Lathiat> including network services etc (because it already does)
<Lathiat> ajmitch: hrm what happened?
<ajmitch> good
<ajmitch> I restarted the daemon
<Lathiat> oh youll have to restart avahi-discover
<ajmitch> and it was taking awhile to repopulate the display
<ajmitch> ajmitch.local/2001:388:c004:1:2c0:dfff:fe02:9ab0:9Interface: eth0 IPv6
<ajmitch> ok..
<Lathiat> oh yeh it takes a few seconds to establish its hostnhame and services
<ajmitch> so ipv6 is working
<Lathiat> ajmitch: whast the problem?
<Lathiat> has to check for conflicts etc
<ajmitch> nothing, I'm just being curious :)
<Lathiat> ah ok
<ajmitch> seeing how I might use this
<Lathiat> install it on your other machines
<Lathiat> and then
<Lathiat> scp blah other.local:
<Lathiat> :)
<ajmitch> how does the protocol discover services?
<Lathiat> combined with libnss-mdns
<ajmitch> does it use broadcast?
<Lathiat> ajmitch: techncially?
<Lathiat> multicast
<ajmitch> yes, technically
<Lathiat> hence "Multicast DNS Service Discovery"
<ajmitch> right
* ajmitch slaps self
<Lathiat> on a lan its usually petty much the same
<Lathiat> but allows things like
<Lathiat> not having your network card wake the OS up
<ajmitch> wan0 here is a ethernet over udp 'tunnel'
<Lathiat> if its not subscribed
<Lathiat> is it a POINTOPOINT interface?
<ajmitch> sadly I don't see any other services on there
<ajmitch> no
<Lathiat> avahi ignores those
<ajmitch> ethernet over udp
<Lathiat> ah, does it use it?
<ajmitch> UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1280  Metric:1
<ajmitch> yes, it uses it
<ajmitch> just doesn't show anyone else ;)
<Lathiat> cool..
<ajmitch> which isn't a surprise
<Lathiat> ... because no one else is on it? ;p
<ajmitch> obviously noone is silly enough to use a mac or some other service ;)
<Lathiat> http://bur.st/~lathiat/discovery.png
<Lathiat> thats at my uni
<ajmitch> not many
<Lathiat> yeh onjly on 1 AP
<ajmitch> booting some of the macs at uni takes an age because of the number of things they discover
<ajmitch> otago uni's network is a shocker ;)
<Lathiat> ...
<Lathiat> having lots of services slows a mac booting?
<ajmitch> when you are discovering a few hundred or more printers around campus...
<ajmitch> the whole thing is 1 large broadcast domain
<Lathiat> hmm
<Lathiat> thats ugly
<ajmitch> very
<Lathiat> i suppose
<Lathiat> if their pritners
<ajmitch> someone plugged in an AP into a live ethernet port
<Lathiat> macosx probably configures itself
<j^> slomo what would be the next step to get the new version of NetworkManager in universe?
<ajmitch> which had a dhcp server on it
<Lathiat> ajmitch: and iut was useless ? :P
<ajmitch> the AP caused widespread network disruption
<Lathiat> ah
<Lathiat> heh
<dholbach> j^: better ask in #ubuntu-devel what the current plans are - there are issues with getting it working
<ajmitch> j^: upload it to REVU & we'll look at it
<ajmitch> hi jsgotangco
<jsgotangco> hey all
<ajmitch> dholbach: such as?
<ajmitch> Lathiat: hah nice, you have the bzr repo there :)
<Lathiat> ajmitch: yeh :)
<ajmitch> so you can advertise a specific url?
<StrikeForce> Can anyone confirm on x86 digikam installs fine?
<dholbach> ajmitch: as i said: ask in #ubuntu-devel - i didn't have a look at it yet
<jsgotangco> oh! so playing with bzr
<StrikeForce> I tried it today
<dholbach> ajmitch: :)
<Lathiat> ajmitch: yup
<StrikeForce> and it seemed to install.
<ajmitch> jsgotangco: sure, I'm getting people hooked
<Lathiat> ajmitch: path= in the text records
<ajmitch> sweet
<StrikeForce> yet it is still listed as unmet dependancies
<jsgotangco> ajmitch: sell it to me now while i fix my baz experience
<j^> ajmitch ok its in revu.tauware.de:/incoming
<ajmitch> unmet deps can also be for Suggests: or Recommends:
<Lathiat> apt-cache -i unmet
<Lathiat> to get rid fo those
<StrikeForce> also bittornado relies on a virtual package whats the go with that
<StrikeForce> do I edit it then upload it?
<dholbach> StrikeForce: do a    ExpicitPackageName | VirtualPackageName  ?
<StrikeForce> oh ok
<dholbach> StrikeForce: like    exim | mail-transport-agent
<Lathiat> StrikeForce: ... what virtual package? just depends on pyuthon here...
<Lathiat> also i seem to have broken gnome-screenshot
<ajmitch> StrikeForce: it depends on python..
<StrikeForce> nope
<StrikeForce> libwxgtk2.4
<StrikeForce> I mean it depends on python as well but thats fine
<Lathiat> ah tahts btitornado-gui
<ajmitch> are we looking at the same package here? :)
<ajmitch> right..
<StrikeForce> yeah
<StrikeForce> sorry bittornado is fine
<StrikeForce> bittorando-gui is the issue
<ajmitch> libwxgtk2.4-python should be python-wxgtk2.4
<ajmitch> and fixed to select the right wx version if necessary
<StrikeForce> but do I fix it?
<StrikeForce> and upload it or is someone doing it?
<Lathiat> oh yeh
<Lathiat> metacity crashed right as the gimp bought a window up
<Lathiat> ... and nwo tw the window isnt on my desktop
<Lathiat> hrm somethigns broken nothigns working now
<ajmitch> hi ivoks
<ivoks> hi ajmitch
<ivoks> just checking email...
<ivoks> i'm late with my ADSL payment :)
<Lathiat> ajmitch: so yeh install libnss-mdns for extra love
<ajmitch> Lathiat: yeah, got that installed
<ajmitch> not that it'll do much good here at the moment
<Lathiat> and added mdns4 to /etc/nsswitch.conf
<ivoks> hm...
<Lathiat> ping ajmitch.local ? ;p
<ivoks> [helin_(n=kgls@85.98.107.63)]  Free WebCamera Sex Movie For sign =>  http://canliporno.tr.gs
<Lathiat> and then install it on your server :)
<Lathiat> ivoks: <lilo> set umode +E!
<Lathiat> and then
<Lathiat> not here a word from anyone, even in channels, thats no identified
<ajmitch> Lathiat: this is my 'server'
<Lathiat> ajmitch: oh you dont have another box?
<ivoks> jesus... i got 5 spams
<ajmitch> I do have other boxes
<ajmitch> 1 other breezy box that runs 24/7
<ajmitch> sarge downstairs
<ajmitch> part-time hoary/OSX box ;)
<Lathiat> heh
<jsgotangco> where is the windows 2003 box? :)
<ajmitch> jsgotangco: buy me one
<ajmitch> there are a couple of win XP boxes here as well
<ajmitch> flatmates
<Lathiat> get them to install itunes and turn sharing on and avahi-browse _daap._tcp :)
<ajmitch> haha
<jsgotangco> i'll be speaking to 200 students tommorow about free software and will probably show them breezy
<ajmitch> the other OSX box is on wireless
<ivoks> ubuntu-unrreged?
<ajmitch> so different subnet
<ivoks> wtf?!
<ivoks> unregged
<ajmitch> Lathiat: is that reflector working right yet? :)
<jsgotangco> ivoks: we got spammed
<Lathiat> ajmitch: yeh thats fixed
<ajmitch> great
<Lathiat> if you need to run it on a non breezy box
<ivoks> but i'm registred user
<Lathiat> youll have to compile it without dbus
<ajmitch> what are the requirements for running just that?
<Lathiat> as itl run without dbus but
<Lathiat> the breezy package deps on libdbus
<Lathiat> ajmitch: err
<Lathiat> ajmitch: libdaemon-dev
<Lathiat> and thats it
<ajmitch> can I specify what interfaces it can use?
<Lathiat> hrm
<Lathiat> good question
<ajmitch> please say yes
<Lathiat> i dont think so, thats on my todo list
<ajmitch> or hack that in ASAP :)
<ajmitch> before I get annoyed & hack it in myself
<Lathiat> heh
<Lathiat> why do you need that?
<Lathiat> (ooc)
<ajmitch> so that it doesn't try & use the DSL line
<Lathiat> it wont
<Lathiat> as its POINTOPOINT right?
<ajmitch> true
<StrikeForce> apt-cache -i package doesn't seem to work?
<Lathiat> and if you ahve an ethernet interface its connected to
<Lathiat> as long as it doesnt have an IP it will ignore it
<dholbach> StrikeForce: apt-cache -i unmet   ?
<ajmitch> right
<Lathiat> if it has an ip.. that sucks :) i'll do that for 0.2
<Lathiat> err
<Lathiat> 0.3
<ajmitch> it has ppp0, eth0 & eth1 :)
<ajmitch> nice & simple
<ajmitch> Need to get 571MB/584MB of archives.
<Lathiat> same as my gatweay
<ajmitch> yay
<StrikeForce> yeah sorry
<StrikeForce> got it
<StrikeForce> I tried grep bittornado but it shows the line above it :(
<Lathiat> mm CC meeting in 10 hours or so
<Lathiat> should update m wiki page
<ajmitch> ah yes, TB is next week
* ajmitch might try & sign up for main
<Lathiat> ok
<Lathiat> foudn out why nothign was working
<Lathiat> gam
<Lathiat> in ahs locked up
<Lathiat> *gamin had locked up
<Lathiat> so thigns hung tryign to connect to the socket
<ajmitch> nasty
<ajmitch> Lathiat: so how do I use the reflector once I've compiled this? :)
<Lathiat> enable-reflector=yes
<Lathiat> and start the daemon
<ajmitch> ok
* ajmitch swears quietly
<Lathiat> ?
<ajmitch> compiling from source isn't as much fun
<ajmitch> I could always just use the packages instead, and disable half the stuff
<StrikeForce> got it working
<StrikeForce> should I update the changelog?
<Lathiat> shoudl be abel to just drop the dbus deps off
<StrikeForce> bittornado-gui that is?
<Lathiat> adn it will build without it
<StrikeForce> its not a compile issue but a use issue
<siretart> j^: your upload to review was rejected because you are not in the revu keyring
<ajmitch> StrikeForce: yes, you must change the changelog if you make changes
<StrikeForce> also is there a way of putting the time stamp in the changelog without removing everything else?
<ajmitch> and you have to put a new version in the changelog
<StrikeForce> yeah I did that ajmitch but how do you do the time and date stamp?
<StrikeForce> also all I did was this python-wxgtk2.4 | libwxgtk2.4-1-python
<Lathiat> StrikeForce: you use dch
<ajmitch> StrikeForce: yes, but you made a change, so you have to note that change
<ajmitch> Lathiat: btw, I said debhelper 4.2.28 :)
<StrikeForce> yeah I will note that thats fine
<Lathiat> ajmitch: err, what did i put
<ajmitch> 4.1.28
<Lathiat> oh
* ajmitch is just building a nice stripped down package for his sarge box
<siretart> ok. network-manager is on revu: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=514
<ajmitch> sigh, it doesn't just happily accept that I don't have gtk+ installed
<Lathiat> ajmitch:
<Lathiat> oh
<Lathiat> ajmitch: --disable-dbus --disable-gtk --disable-glib
<Lathiat> its all explicit
<Lathiat> so the user is aware
<ajmitch> I know
<ajmitch> but it's still annoying
<ajmitch> because I have to remember the right place to put that in cdbs ;)
<Lathiat> DEB_CONFIGURE_EXTRA_FLAGS := --disable-dbus --disable-gtk --disable-glib
<ajmitch> I know, it just took me a few seconds to recall
<Lathiat> ;p
<ajmitch> I'm not senile yet :)
<ajmitch> compiling on this sarge box is painful
<ajmitch> Lathiat: the worst part is having to read configure.ac to see what else I can turn off :)
<ajmitch> I'd think that --disable-gtk would be enough for it to not try pygtk as well
<koke> niran: BTW you were developing gnome-app-install in your bazaar branch?
<niran> right
<niran> gnome-app-install--breezy
<niran> at niran.org/arch/niran@niran.org
<niran> ack
<niran> at niran.org/arch/niran@niran.org--soc
<koke> hmm, but don't you sync with the one in cvs.gnome.org?
<koke> gtp people is translating there
<niran> oh.
<niran> hmm...
<niran> i don't have commit access
<koke> now I think it's late because it's string freeze in gnome
<niran> oops, i'll remember that for next time
<niran> is there a way to get it into rosetta?
<koke> I guess so, but if it's in gnome cvs, gtp will translate it
<koke> unless you tell them otherwise
<koke> it would be nice to have it auto-synced
<koke> and let gtp people translate it
<niran> right, that'd be ideal
<niran> i just didn't know about it
<koke> <mvo> koke: yes, that's pretty bad. I need to reimport the current code into cvs
<koke> :D
<StrikeForce>  debhelper (>> 4.1.67) is that ok?
<StrikeForce> and what standards version are we up to?
<StrikeForce> I forget :(
<dholbach> StrikeForce: first 3 digits of dpkg -l debian-policy
<StrikeForce> dholbach: Thanks
<StrikeForce> dholbach: Do I just upload it now?
<dholbach> StrikeForce: i don't know what you're up to... but if you want to upload a package to REVU - sure go ahead
<StrikeForce> dholbach: All I've done is downloaded bittornado and fixed a dendancy issue.
<dholbach> StrikeForce: if you explained it all in debian/changelog - sure go ahead
<slomo> good morning :)
<ajmitch> morning slomo
<slomo> j^: ping?
<StrikeForce> dholbach: run is as -f to force the issue?
<slomo> Lathiat: were can i find the avahi packages?
<StrikeForce> as in dput -f?
<Lathiat> slomo: http://bur.st/~lathiat/ubuntu/
<j^> slomo i was just wondering what the next steps for nm would be, its uploaded now to http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=514
<Lathiat> deb http://bur.st/~lathiat/ubuntu/ ./
<dholbach> StrikeForce: i never used dput -f
<StrikeForce> Uploading via ftp bittornado_0.3.11-4ubuntu4.dsc: Error '553 Could not create file.' during ftp transfer of bittornado_0.3.11-4ubuntu4.dsc
<StrikeForce> Note: This problem might be caused by files already existent on the server.
<StrikeForce>       For the official Debian upload queues, the dcut(1) utility can be used
<StrikeForce>       to remove stale files from unsuccessful uploads.
<slomo> Lathiat: ok, i'll try later, thanks :) wanted to try seb128's panel applet for some time now ;)
<Lathiat> slomo: ah cool
<Lathiat> slomo: im goign to package that too
<j^> Lathiat nice to see avahi in ubuntu soon
<Lathiat> j^ yup :)
<ajmitch> soon...
<ajmitch> once it passes the reviewing gauntlet
<Lathiat> .. maybe... i can review it myself tomorrow? ;p
<ajmitch> Lathiat: iirc, rules are that the packager doesn't put in a vote ;)
<Lathiat> bah
<Lathiat> oh oh
<Lathiat> i didnt package it
<Lathiat> ross did/ ;p
<Lathiat> i just modified it ;p
<StrikeForce> how do I get rid of the error unsafe ownership of configuration file for gpg.conf?
<ivoks> StrikeForce: chown it :)
<slomo> j^: find 2 motu to vote for you :) you'll get my vote when just change one small thing: build-depend on automake1.7... as that is what is called by autogen.sh
<dholbach> autogen run on the buildd?
<dholbach> ha... lunch :)
<StrikeForce> ivoks: chown it as root?
<slomo> dholbach: yes... see query ;)
<StrikeForce> ivoks: its already chown'ed to me?
<ivoks> StrikeForce: i don't know where that file is and what you are talking about
<j^> slomo i have 1.9 installed so i know that works, though it should work with 1.7, never tested that though
<slomo> j^: 1.7 is called anyway afaik... at least that is how i remember gnome-autogen.sh worked... wait a second ;)
<StrikeForce> ivoks: ~/gnupg/gpg.conf
<slomo> ivoks: i heard you had the same problem as me with the upload rights? problems with CoC?
<ivoks> slomo: yes, that problem is fixed
<ivoks> StrikeForce: and what package has that file?
<ivoks> StrikeForce: sorry, didn't capture that ~ :)
<StrikeForce> ivoks: no I'm getting that error when I sign packages
<slomo> siretart: revu is broken ;) when i try to download a diff, orig.tar.gz or dsc i get forbidden
<slomo> ivoks: oh ok... i don't know if it is fixed for me as elmo doesn't answer ;)
<ivoks> slomo: mdz should answer
<ivoks> slomo: i send signed email containing CoC
<slomo> ivoks: me too... more than one time ;)
<ivoks> slomo: and i should have sent signed CoC inside email :)
<ivoks> slomo: lol, that's wrong :)
<ivoks> slomo: you did my mistake :)
<slomo> ivoks: no i've misread you ;) i sent a signed mail with signed CoC ;)
<StrikeForce> beautiful I'm not the only one having issues with revu
<slomo> ivoks: and that more than one time
<janimo> any kind reviewers for xubuntu-meta?
<ivoks> slomo: ah, that's ok
<ivoks> StrikeForce: paste error to query
<slomo> ivoks: so mdz can be asked whether he got a signed CoC?
<slomo> j^: is your package somewhere else? revu is broken atm :/
<ivoks> slomo: when i asked for upload rights, elmo said i had some issues with CoC (did't say what kind of issues :). then i sent right signed CoC, and mako (sorry, not mdz, but mako) told me now it's ok... i never heard from elmo again
<j^> slomo http://bootlab.org/~j/NetworkManager-breezy/ 0ubuntu4
<ivoks> slomo: so i sent email to upload@ubuntu.com today, again....
<StrikeForce> ivoks: you mean the error with revu?
<ivoks> StrikeForce: revu has nothing with that :)
<slomo> ivoks: yeah... i sent my signed-CoC-mails to elmo and CC mako... and keyring@ubuntu.com
<slomo> ivoks: you can upload now?
<ivoks> slomo: not yet, i'm waiting for confirmation
<StrikeForce> ivoks: ok now I know what your talking about :) I will hang on just generating it again
<ivoks> StrikeForce: gpg.conf shoudl have chomod 600 ; chown $user.$group
<slomo> ivoks: ok, then get together with me and Mitario ;) we want to talk to him later when he's there
<ivoks> slomo: sure
<ivoks> who knows, maybe we see him at the meeting
<slomo> Mitario: ping?
<StrikeForce> ivoks: it is which is why i'm surprised as to why I'm getting the error?  Could it be because I'm using sudo and yet signing it as a user?
<ivoks> slomo: elmo is here
<j^> is there a way to add nm-applet to the default session?
<ivoks> StrikeForce: sure
<ivoks> StrikeForce: why do you use sudo?!
<ivoks> StrikeForce: fakeroot dpkg-buildpackage
<StrikeForce> I do it this way dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -k(gpgid)
* ajmitch does sudo pbuilder build... :)
<StrikeForce> ajmitch: I do that once I have the .dsc file to double check
<StrikeForce> I'm probably about face on the logic
<ajmitch> I get the dsc from debuild -S
<StrikeForce> I'm still new to packaging
<ajmitch> and only build binaries in pbuilder now
<ajmitch> due to the potential for inadvertant damage
<StrikeForce> by the looks of it I'm way outta whack
<ajmitch> you're close enough
<slomo> ivoks: ok, asked him ;) but when he is in the same mood as everytime i ask him he will just ignore or say "no"
<StrikeForce> well bittorrent and bittornado and the gui's sections are completed just need to upload them
<ivoks> slomo: sometimes he's in a good mode :)
<StrikeForce> all I've done is just the unmet dependancies section
<StrikeForce> I'll worry about the versions later
<ivoks> slomo: you see, he didn't ignore you :))
<StrikeForce> ajmitch: if you have a few minutes can you check digikam
<slomo> ivoks: wonderfull... the first positive thing today ;)
<StrikeForce> I tried it today and it installed fine
<StrikeForce> yet its still in the unmet section?
<ajmitch> that could be because of another architecture
<ajmitch> since the list was built on an amd64 box
<StrikeForce> I should say it was on the wiki page but its not in the apt-cache -i unmet section :(
<StrikeForce> ahh k
<StrikeForce> me being i686
<ajmitch> or someone uploaded it (riddell) on the 13th
<ajmitch> but didn't edit the wiki page
<StrikeForce> fair enough
<siretart> debdiffing broken?
<StrikeForce> I'm not sure siretart: I've just started received errors from dput?
<siretart> err, huh?
<siretart> StrikeForce: did you adjust your dput.cf?
<StrikeForce> siretart: error permission denied?
<StrikeForce> yeah siretart: it uploads all of them then just before it completes it generates an error?
<StrikeForce> siretart: IOError: [Errno 13]  Permission denied: '/usr/src/bittornado/bittornado_0.3.11-4ubuntu4_i386.upload'
<siretart> StrikeForce: do you upload to /incoming or /?
<StrikeForce> to /incoming
<ivoks> siretart: you are to blame :)
<siretart> thats really strange..
<StrikeForce> siretart: I'm not sure why its the last section that generates the error its not the uploading part
<ivoks> siretart: you don't double check your uploads and then elmo delays upload rights to other MOTUs :)))
<siretart> err. there are 2 bittornado uploads successfully accepted in revu
<siretart> I still don't get the problems
<Mitario_> hello hello
<StrikeForce> siretart: those are mine yet its still generating the error hence I re-tried?
<siretart> ivoks: that libxp thingy was my fault. right. sorry
<StrikeForce> siretart: can you delete one or do I do that?
<ivoks> siretart: no need to apologize
<slomo> j^: NM is fine for me... gnome-autogen.sh tries 1.7, 1.8 and then finds 1.9
<siretart> StrikeForce: what shall I delete? the upload queue / ~/ftp/incoming is empty!
<slomo> j^: you only need 1 MOTU... as it is an update and no NEW package ;)
<Mitario_> is elmo awake again?
<StrikeForce> siretart: 1 of the 2 bittornado's
<dholbach> Mitario_: yes
<StrikeForce> there the same package just got errors
<Mitario_> wohoo!
<slomo> Mitario: he said...
<Mitario_> dholbach, hi btw :)
<StrikeForce> siretart: would it help you if I pm'ed you the error?
<Mitario_> dholbach, I saw you finished your thesis?
<slomo> Mitario: <elmo> slomo: I'll look at it when I'm caught up
<dholbach> hi Mitario_ :)
<Lathiat> slomo: sure its not a local permission problem after you did a sudo something?
<Lathiat> find . -uid 0 ?
<Mitario_> slomo, oki
<slomo> Lathiat: ?
<dholbach> Mitario_: yes - have presentation/defense on friday
<Lathiat> err
<Lathiat> StrikeForce: !
<Lathiat> StrikeForce: i meant to say that to you :)
<Mitario_> slomo, well i mailed him last week, so I hope he reads it :)
<siretart> StrikeForce: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=516
<Mitario_> dholbach, ahh. nice :) have a good feeling about it?
<siretart> StrikeForce: isn't that your latest upload?
<StrikeForce> yeah
<slomo> Mitario: i asked for your, ivok's and my upload rights... so maybe he'll look at it later ;)
<StrikeForce> well there should only be one bittornado
<StrikeForce> I only see one
<StrikeForce> does that mean its worked
<dholbach> Mitario_: still *cough* some *cough* things to do
<StrikeForce> because I"m still getting the error when I'm using dput?
<Mitario_> heh hmm
<ajmitch> dholbach: we look forward to your return ;)
<siretart> StrikeForce: err, I think ist perfectly ok on revu side
<dholbach> ajmitch: thanks for that, me too
<StrikeForce> so its my dput thats causing the grief siretart ?
<ajmitch> dholbach: we won't crack the wjip too hard
<ivoks> slomo: ivoks's
<ajmitch> s/wjip/whip/
<ivoks> slomo: :)
<dholbach> haha :)
<StrikeForce> btw can I have some people look at the 2 packages I just uploaded to fix the unmet dependancies?
<siretart> StrikeForce: I think so. I see your upload was perfectly accepted, and I don't see any errors on revu
<StrikeForce> wierd?
<slomo> ivoks: oh sorry... but that should be ivoks', shouldn't it? ;)
<ivoks> slomo: possibly
<ajmitch> StrikeForce: you probably uploaded as root, and tried to re-upload as a user
<ivoks> slomo: i didn't learn english at all
<StrikeForce> probably :(
<StrikeForce> stupid me
<Mitario_> dholbach, btw, could you add me to the motu team in launchpad? or is that for special purposes?
<slomo> ivoks: ok ;) iirc it has to be ivoks'... where are you from? :)
<dholbach> Mitario_: it's for approved motus - to depict the team structure
<ivoks> slomo: croatia... when i was a kid, i learned german in elemntary, then german in highschool, and english on university
<dholbach> Mitario_: at least that's how i understood it
<Mitario_> dholbach, ohh, I aint approved yet then?
<dholbach> Mitario_: are you a motu already?
<Mitario_> ehm, I went trough the TB procedure :)
<dholbach> CC and TB?
<Mitario_> only TB yet, CC tonight
<dholbach> ah i see
<ivoks> you did TB before CC?
<ogra> Mitario_, i thought that was overruled
<ivoks> how is that possible?
<StrikeForce> can I have some advocates?
<Mitario_> because I was deferred from the last CC meeting because of an incomplete council
<StrikeForce> anyways dinner
<Mitario_> ogra, what was overruled?
<ogra> Mitario_, as i understood it you are a real MOTU
<Mitario_> ogra, yeah I thought so too :)
<dholbach> cool
<Mitario_> anyways I had +4 from the TB
<dholbach> congratulations Mitario_ :)
<slomo> j^: you got my vote... now i only need upload rights or someone else who uploads it ;)
<Mitario_> dholbach, shall I find you the logs, or :)
<dholbach> no
<dholbach> but i'm off for now
<Mitario_> ok
<dholbach> i will take care of it
<Mitario_> ok, thanks :)
<Mitario_> good luck!
<dholbach> it has no special function or anything
<dholbach> so don't worry too much :)
<Mitario_> ah right
<Mitario_> hehe :) I won't
<dholbach> super
<dholbach> have a nice day
<ajmitch> Mitario_: it's more for the fame & glory ;)
<Mitario_> ajmitch, haha :)
<dholbach> wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU :)
<ajmitch> well that's what being a MOTU is about, right?
<dholbach> *wave*
<Mitario_> ivoks, I was deferrec to be voted for member at the last TB, but because sabdfl couldn't attend they could not vote for me and mbreitz, so I just went for MOTU instead of member
<ajmitch> bye dholbach :)
<Mitario_> ivoks, but tonight I will be voted for member
<ivoks> ok, where is motu team on launchpad?
<slomo> hmm... some MOTU (with upload rights) here who wants to upload 7 uploads for me? ;)
<Mitario_> ivoks, people/motu
<ivoks> ah, ok
<Mitario_> crimsun, did you upload sffview,kaffe,ax25-tools and conquest for me? :) just to be sure, so I can update the wiki page
<slomo> crimsun: please don't forget adonthell and liferea in revu ;)
<ivoks> launcpad doesn't like me :)
<marcin_ant> hi all
<marcin_ant> I got a 'absolute newbie' question
<marcin_ant> I downloaded two files - *.orig.tar.gz and *.diff.gz
<marcin_ant> and I would like to rebuild package with these two files
<marcin_ant> my question is - how to apply this *.diff file to create debian dir in sources dir?
<slomo> hmm... is someone on amd64 here who can try something for me?
<ivoks> tar xvfz *.orig.tar.gz && cd <nameofpackage> && zcat ../*.diff.gz | patch -p1
<ajmitch> tar xvfz *.orig.tar.gz probably won't work
<ajmitch> if you had multiple *.orig.tar.gz in a dir
<ajmitch> :)
<marcin_ant> ok ok I know this tar part
<ivoks> :)
<marcin_ant> I didn't know how to apply patch
<marcin_ant> thanks
<ivoks> zcat ../diff.gz | patch -p1
<ivoks> arggghhh
<ivoks> how to upload PGP fingerprint on launchpad?!
<ivoks> i did everything as instructed, but then on "Find and Import" I get system error
<ivoks> ajmitch: ping :)
<ivoks> ajmitch: could you add me in motu team? :)
* ajmitch can try
<Nafallo> ajmitch: if you succedd, please add me to ;-)
<ivoks> :)
<ogra> ajmitch, you should be able to... i made all members administrators
<slomo> Nafallo: you're on amd64? can you test something for me then ;)
<ajmitch> ogra: this is launchpad, though ;)
<ogra> heh
<ogra> yes
<ivoks> i can't even assign my own fingerprint :)
<slomo> ajmitch: can you set me to admin too? ;)
* ajmitch holds breath
<ajmitch> slomo: I'm not sure if I can do that or not
<ivoks> yay!
<slomo> ajmitch: i don't know either ;)
<StrikeForce> can I get a revu please?
<StrikeForce> if anyone has some free time?
<ajmitch> slomo: there's no obvious interface to change you to an administrator
<Nafallo> slomo: sure :-)
<slomo> Nafallo: ok, query ;)
<ajmitch> maybe only ogra can
<ogra> ajmitch, you should be able too...
<ajmitch> ogra: not from what I can see :(
<ogra> the only thing you shouldnt be able to do is deleting the group...
<janimo> StrikeForce which package?
<ajmitch> it says that I can, but doesn't give me any option to do so
<janimo> although I'm at work and cannot login to REVU and comment
<StrikeForce> janimo: bittorrent and bittornado
<Mitario_> what's the statu son ghc btw?
<ogra> ajmitch, you click on the members name in the memeberlist....in the details page you got a radiobutton for administrator...
<ajmitch> ogra: nope, I don't
<ajmitch> which means it's another launchpad bug
<janimo> StrikeForce well even linda and lintian spit out some warning already
<janimo> btw these aren;t new packages right?
<ajmitch> I just get text like "Administrator: No"
<StrikeForce> janimo: no there not
<janimo> I wonder if I cannot access some files because I am not logged in?
<janimo> they should be at least readable to guests
<janimo> what do these patches fix?
<StrikeForce> janimo: just unmet dependancies
<StrikeForce> janimo: I just ran lintian and didn't get anything?
<StrikeForce> on bittornado that is
<ivoks> bye all
<StrikeForce> bye ivoks
<janimo> and looks like you have uploaded a binary package not source am I right?
<ivoks> time to study
<janimo> there's debs and i386_changes
<StrikeForce> janimo: yeah you are right because i just rebuilt off of the original source that was there when I did an apt-get source bittornado
<StrikeForce> I've still got the orig there
<janimo> you'll need to upload the source changes
<janimo> then it'll be easier to review ;)
<StrikeForce> janimo: wouldn't dput put it up there already?
* Mitario_ wonders if it would be possible to hack some kind of debian-patches debs
<janimo> StrikeForce, hmm maybe, but at least the changes file is different
<janimo> and I cannot read it
<janimo> but why are the diffs so large?config.{sub,guess} stuff?
<StrikeForce> janimo: I can't either I don't have permission
<StrikeForce> janimo: due to patches
<StrikeForce> janimo: its also bittornado and bittornado-gui
<janimo> I know
<janimo> but I still couldn;t read the patches
<StrikeForce> janimo: I get permission denied as well so I can't help with that
<mbreit> hi all
<StrikeForce> hi
<ajmitch> hi mbreit
<svijaykr> can anyone look at my package in revu ?
<Lathiat> j^: hrmm
<Lathiat> j^: n-m doesnt seem to detect my wired isnt in
<Lathiat> j^: but mii-tool shows fine, and it hadnt bothered to try dhcp
<StrikeForce> ajmitch can you see the changes file? on bittornado or bittorrent?
<StrikeForce> on the revu page?
<ajmitch> nope
<ajmitch> StrikeForce: it's not restricted to your package
<StrikeForce> is that my fault or the websites fault?
<StrikeForce> ok so its the websites fault
<Lathiat> you cant see the changes file intentionally
<StrikeForce> oh ok
<j^> Lathiat what card do you have?
<Lathiat> j: ipw2200
<Lathiat> j^: and ethernet is
<Lathiat> j^: b44
<ajmitch> Lathiat: I can't grab .diff.gz or .dsc either
<Lathiat> j^: broadcom
<Lathiat> ajmitch: thats not supposed to happen :)
<ajmitch> which means that I can't get the new wpasupplicant :)
<ajmitch> well, I can get the generated .diff
<j^> Lathiat so it could be the same as? http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=314768
<Lathiat> yeh
<Lathiat> i commented on the bug
<j^> so its a kernel problem
<Lathiat> well carrier is set to 1
<Lathiat> when its in
<Lathiat> 0 when its not
<Lathiat> i'll hack up aquick netlink program
<Lathiat> see if i get a statechange
<Lathiat> hrm.. now where did i put my netlink code
<j^> cat /sys/class/net/eth0/carrier
<j^> 0
<j^> so this is without a cable?
<Lathiat> yes
<Lathiat> and it is 1 with a cable
<mbreit> if i am working on a malone bug, should i assign that bug to me?
* Whistler xmms`as kala Red hot chilli pepers-Unknown
<ajmitch> mbreit: yes
<StrikeForce> if I do fakeroot dpkg-buildpackage it'll just create the .dsc file or will it create the deb file?
<janimo> Lathiat, will avahi be in breezy?
<Lathiat> janimo: yep
<Lathiat> janimo: hopefully, anyway
<ajmitch> janimo: maybe :)
<janimo> cool :)
<Lathiat> pff maybe
<janimo> I saw you put breezy+1 on the proposal
<Lathiat> i'll fly to peoples houses
<Lathiat> and abuse them
<slomo> janimo: i'll look at the package later... i really want to see it ;)
<ajmitch> haha
<ajmitch> Lathiat: it's a long flight from perth to dunedin :)
<janimo> slomo, which package?
<Lathiat> ajmitch: more hacking time ;p
<Lathiat> janimo: yeh thats for default integration
<ajmitch> janimo: proposal will be for integration in breezy+1
<Lathiat> janimo: FARRRR to late in breezy to propose that :)
<slomo> janimo: avahi
<ajmitch> for now, it's just having it there
<Lathiat> slomo: http://bur.st/~lathiat/ubuntu/ for packages
<ajmitch> Lathiat: you said ross gave you new crack?
<Lathiat> aj	yeh
<Lathiat> aj	have to gwait till he gets back
<Lathiat> ugh someone neds to fix archive manager
<ajmitch> because I'm fairly happy with the packages as they are
<Lathiat> atm when you drag and drop it starts exactracting when your start dragging and if you drop before it finishes
<Lathiat> it stops
<Lathiat> bags not me
<Lathiat> ajmitch: yeh i dont envisage them being any different.. but i'd rather put them in than mine plus he has 1 critical change :)
<ajmitch> the SONAME bump?
<Lathiat> yeh
<Lathiat> well the package soname bump
<ajmitch> yes, that's important
<Lathiat> quite
<ajmitch> although it's not like there was anything built against it anyway ;)
<Lathiat> yeh but you know, they should match ;p
<slomo> Lathiat: you will package seb's panel applet? do you think we will get this into breezy too?
<Lathiat> slomo: yes but he wont be releasing for a week or so.. and thats getting a bit tigher..
<Lathiat> *tighter*
<ajmitch> we'll try & get it in
<ajmitch> I want it :)
<slomo> ajmitch: me too =)
<slomo> Lathiat: just tell me when you have a package for reviewing :) until then i'll try the version from svn ;)
<Lathiat> slomo: okie
<ajmitch> sleep time, night all
<slomo> good night ajmitch .)
<siretart> gn8 ajmitch
<StrikeForce> can anyone tell me what package this is from checking for wxWidgets version >= 2.5.3... no (version 2.4.4 is not new enough)
<slomo> StrikeForce: try wxWidgets 2.6... maybe libwxgtk2.6-dev
<StrikeForce> slomo: thanks
<StrikeForce> stupid question but for some reason when I use dput its not uploading the orig.tar.gz what command do I have to pass to it to make sure it does it?
<mbreit> could someone upload http://ubuntu.mobr.de/sources/debdiffs/gambas_1.0.3-1ubuntu1.debdiff please?
<mbreit> is there no motu with upload rights around here?
<Nafallo> mbreit: .
<Nafallo> where . == here :-)
<pef> Nafallo: can you upload kvpnc if you have the time ? already validated by 2 motus
<mbreit> Nafallo: can you upload my gambas fix?
<Nafallo> mbreit: where is that one?
<Nafallo> pef: building...
<pef> :] 
<mbreit> Nafallo: http://ubuntu.mobr.de/sources/debdiffs/gambas_1.0.3-1ubuntu1.debdiff
<mbreit> siretart: ping
<siretart> mbreit: pong
<mbreit> siretart: password recovery on revu does not work...
<siretart> mbreit: yesterday, it worked for me.. strange
<siretart> mbreit: what is the symptom?
<mbreit> the usual page is shown, but the gpg encrypted part is missing ("Now paste the text below, and enter EOT<return>" is the last line)
<siretart> oh
<siretart> damn. you're right..
<siretart> will have to look into this later.
<xhaker> with whom may i talk  for the inclusion of an app in universe?
<mbreit> xhaker: to all motu's here in the channel... but you can just say what you want... we are listening ;)
<siretart> xhaker: with the motu of your choice ;)
* Nafallo hides ;-)
<xhaker> haha
<xhaker> :P
<xhaker> i'm not the lead developer, but could gtkwifi be included in the universe?
<siretart> xhaker: is it already packaged? is it already in debian?
<mbreit> xhaker: is it in debian yet?
<xhaker> yes
<xhaker> made a .deb out of cvs yesterday
<mbreit> xhaker: then you should upload your package to revu
<xhaker> has been released in .deb since some versions ago :P
<siretart> xhaker: please note that we are already in freeze for breezy, don't be disappointed if it doesn't get in breezy
<Nafallo> siretart: has revu-ng the same release date as breezy? :-)
<xhaker> i know it will be hard
<xhaker> but wireless stuff is needed, and network manager won't make it
<xhaker> right?
<mbreit> xhaker: putting  it on revu (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/REVU) would be the first step... but as siretart said, i don't know it will get in breezy
<Nafallo> netapplet is already here :-)
<mbreit> xhaker: wifi-radar is also there (but that seems to be very buggy to me)
<Nafallo> pef: uploading...
<ogra> err, if its in debian since some versions, why dont we have it ??
<Nafallo> mbreit: building :-)
<xhaker> wanna try out the latest .deb?
<mbreit> Nafallo: great...
<xhaker> mbreit,
<xhaker> ?
<pef> Nafallo: thanks :)
<Nafallo> mbreit: E: Package libmysqlclient-dev has no installation candidate
<Nafallo> mbreit: what about specify that to either libmysqlclient10-dev or *12-dev?
<mbreit> xhaker: again, put it on revu... then i might have a look at it (you will need two motu votes)
<xhaker> i need to learn how to upload it
<Nafallo> or *14-dev ;-)
<xhaker> lol
<mbreit> Nafallo: huh? it worked on a breezy pbuilder (updated this morning)
<mbreit> Nafallo: but on amd64
<ogra> xhaker, again, why dont we have it in ubuntu if its since some versions in debian, why do we need a NEW package that breaks our freezes ?
<Nafallo> mbreit: I got amd64, but libmysqlclient-dev is a virtual package containing the other two. my pbuilder choices *10-dev.
<mbreit> Nafallo: okay, i will fix that
<ogra> xhaker, since when exactly is it in debian ?
<xhaker> hmmm
<xhaker> let me check
<mbreit> xhaker: have i misunderstood you? i thought it is not in debian? hmm...
<xhaker> ogra since 2 versions ago
<xhaker> 1.06
<mbreit> xhaker: if it's in debian than forget everything i said ;)
<ogra> xhaker, cuouldnt we sync the debian version and not waste manpower ?
<xhaker> oh.. no need to upload to revu?
<xhaker> sorry, i thought you asked if it is in debian packaging
<xhaker> i don't think it is in debian
<ogra> it takes time to review and tome to fix etc... we are in a freeze where every NEW package must have a very good reason to drag manpower away from fixing the remaining stuff...
<xhaker> i was confused with -> siretart xhaker: is it already packaged? is it already in debian?
<pef> ogra: are you talking for main or universe ?
<mbreit> Nafallo: my pbuilder also took libmysqlclient10-dev, but it worked...
<ogra> pef, i'm talking about that we have preview freeze in 2 days...
<mbreit> so should i depend on libmysqlclient10-dev | libmysqlclient12-dev | libmysqlclient14-dev?
<Nafallo> mbreit: dunno. probably reverse the order for starters. I believe a newer libmysql would be better
<ogra> and that we agreed that no NEW packages should get accepted for now until we have universe in a minimally usable state... it will be heavily broken for release, not at all in the condition it was in hoary
<mbreit> ogra: btw: should i join the motu team on launchpad?
<mbreit> Nafallo: okay
<ogra> mbreit, you are approved, right ?
<bddebian> Howdy gang
<mbreit> ogra: i am approved motu, but not approved member (i to be that after cc meeting today)
<mbreit> hey bddebian
<bddebian> mbreit: Heya
<Nafallo> yay! fifth launchpad team :-)
<ogra> mbreit, i'll add you in advance :)
<bddebian> How can you be an approved MOTU but not a memeber?? :)
<Nafallo> bddebian: manfall of the CC :-
<Nafallo> :-P
<bddebian> manfall?
<Nafallo> oops, that's swedish :-P
<bddebian> :-)
<Nafallo> no enough people with voting-rights ;-)
<Nafallo> not even
<ogra> mbreit, if youre approved, plese add yourself to the MOTU wikipage too...
<mbreit> ogra: i'll to that
<mbreit> s/to/do/
<bddebian> Hmm, ogra doesn't love me anymore.. :-)
<mbreit> ogra: done
<Nafallo> bddebian: and you smile about it ;-)
<ogra> bddebian, ?? why ??
<mbreit> Nafallo: fixed that (trying to build in pbuilder now)... but if you are on amd64: gambas has a bug on amd64 so it does not start, but that seems to be an upstream issue
<Nafallo> mbreit: hmm. joy ;-).
<mbreit> Nafallo: it was already broken on hoary and upstream author said he will fix it as soon as he gets an amd64 machine...
<Nafallo> hehe, I've heard that somewhere before ;-)
<Nafallo> but for mono-stuff :-)
<mbreit> Nafallo: as soon as my fix has been uploaded, i will put a new bug for it in malone (can't solve that myself)
<bddebian> ogra: I was kidding :-)
<Nafallo> siretart: I got 403 on http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/network-manager-0508300617/network-manager_0.4.1+cvs20050817-0ubuntu4.dsc
<bddebian> Heya jbailey
<ogra> err, who uploads NM to revu ??
<Nafallo> ogra: j^
<siretart> Nafallo: fixed manually
<ogra> afaik canonical pays someone to do the work on it...
<ogra> i hope they work together
<tseng_> ogra: not really
<tseng_> thom was working on it, thom is gone
<mbreit> Nafallo: finished building gambas, so try again (debdiff is at the same url)
<siretart> Nafallo: there seems to be something weird with the permissions with this new vsftpd, but right now, I don't have time to look into it
<ogra> since it will probably be rewritten in many places...
<tseng_> infinity has other things to do
<tseng_> ian made a major change
<tseng_> uploaded it, broke everything
<ogra> tseng_, Diziet works on it since about 4 weeks....
<tseng_> and didnt even know it was broken or bother to fix it
<Nafallo> siretart: oki, thanx :-)
<tseng_> ogra: im very displeased about this, yes.
<Nafallo> mbreit: I'll look at it
<ogra> tseng_, it is very intrusive the way it is, it needs a lot of rewrites
<mbreit> Nafallo: thanks
<bddebian> tseng_: Wanna throw spiralsynthmodular up for a rebuild for me?
<tseng_> ogra: j^s package works
<tseng_> ogra: diziets is totally broken
<ogra> tseng_, without the daemon in the backend
<ogra> tseng_, without suid stuff etc ?
<tseng_> its Universe package
<ogra> tseng_, its not suitable for inclusion as is
<tseng_> it will not be included at all at this point in Main
<Nafallo> mbreit: same url? didn't you update the build-deps?
<ogra> tseng_, it will be main and its odd to have a packages in universe that differs totally from what we have in main...
<tseng_> id rather have it working in a suboptimal way
<tseng_> than totally useless but a bit more sane
<ogra> tseng_, i'm very disappointed j^ doesnt work with the maintainer :(
<tseng_> it will not be main
<ogra> tseng_, if it is fixed, it will be main in breezy+1
<tseng_> 08:18 < mjg59> Diablo-D3: It's not going into Breezy
<tseng_> 08:19 < mjg59> That's non-negotiable at this point
<ogra> tseng_, as well as gnome-power, they work the same way
<tseng_> bah
<tseng_> i want to ship a working package instead of a broken one
<ogra> tseng_, i talk about breezy+1
<tseng_> and i want the maintainer to actual care about his package
<ogra> tseng_, its about 100% incompatibility, not about working/non working
<j^> ogra i am verry idappeinted the maintainer chainged each time i worte him an email
<ogra> we loose the opptortunity to have it in main at all
<tseng_> by making it not suck for universe?
<j^> and i had packages for NM for warty, and breezy for a long time
<ogra> j^, Diziet is working on it since more then 4 weeks
<j^> ogra first time someone tells me this
<tseng_> when i met him on irc he seemed fairly clueless
<ogra> j^, thom laeft canonical..
<j^> ogra i know than ian later infinity
<ogra> tseng_, might be, but in any case i'm very opposed to this package until i hear something different from diziet
<j^> all stating that NM is not on there list for breezy
<j^> is diziet on irc sometimes?
<ogra> j^, yes, because it has some very evil bits in the backend we cant support... but we want it in main
<tseng_> rarely
<ogra> so these bits need to get sorted first, but that means architectural changes to the whole app
<j^> ah just not here, found him on u-d
<j^> ogra fine with me, i did not propose to upload it, i just published my packages and was asked if i would be interested
<j^> now sepend some time figuring out thi MOTU stuff
<ogra> j^, nothing against your work, but the architectural change is important, thats what people are working on since warty, since we cant include it as is
<j^> ogra so far i did not see any of this work
<j^> also no plans
<j^> besides breaking the package in breezy once
<j^> without ever talking with upstream
<ogra> j^, i'm fine with your package if you can coordinate with Diziet about it... my only sorrow is that *if* we want to include it in breezy+1 we cant upgrade, since the architecture will be comopletely different
<jbailey> moin, ogra.
<ogra> hey jbailey
<jbailey> ogra: Lifeless wants to be a motu. =)
<ogra> yay !
<ogra> is he member already ?
<j^> ogra if you intent to create a ccompletely diffrent architecture you miss the point of NM
<j^> it should be cross distribution
<jbailey> ogra: No, he's working on that.  He was hacking on his wiki page yesterday, but didn't think he had enough relevant experience to be a member.
<jbailey> So I think he's going to try for it at the CC meeting in 2 weeks.
<jbailey> He's got the CoC signed, though.
<ogra> j^, i worked some months with gnome-power now, and it doesnt match our requirements at all... it has the same archjitecture... we dont accept suid binarys in main
<ogra> jbailey, membership is not about experience... its about contributions ;)
<ogra> jbailey, i would consider bazaar as a quite huge contribution...
<ogra> all he needs to do is sign the CoC
<bddebian> jbailey: Bah, experience what's that? :-)
<jbailey> ogra: I thought mdz had told him that being part of upstream for a package wasn't gofile:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.htmlod enough for membership.
<jbailey> Oh isn't that special..  /me thwaps the trackpad.
<ogra> heh
<jbailey> ogra: But that the contribution to Ubuntu had to be direct.
<ogra> rewriting the firefox page already ?
<ogra> jbailey, its up to the CC to decide that, but i think he'll get approved right away if he asks :)
<ogra> indeed its up to him
<StrikeForce> can anyone tell me how to do a source upload to revu?
<bddebian>  dput
<StrikeForce> dput didn't put my sources up for some unknown reason
<bddebian> Were they signed?
<tseng> did you have the new url?
<tseng> revu is moved
<StrikeForce> tseng: yes because I uploaded eveyrone but the source
<StrikeForce> everythin*
<StrikeForce> everything*
<tseng> oh
<tseng> did you do -S -sa ?
<tseng> by source I assume you mean orig.gz now
<StrikeForce> tseng yeah
<tseng> which?
<StrikeForce> tseng, as in dput -S *.changes
<tseng> no
<tseng> dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa
<StrikeForce> tseng: nope didn't do that
<tseng> if you are doing a new revision of a package, say -2
<tseng> you have to do -sa (sign all) to include orig.gz
<StrikeForce> tseng: yeah I am just fixing unmet deps
<tseng> its normally not needed
<StrikeForce> tseng: kk no worries I'll do it now
<tseng> great :)
<StrikeForce> tseng:doing it now for bittornado
<StrikeForce> tseng: do I have to pass dput -f to get it up there?
<tseng> i normally remove .upload
<tseng> didnt know -f
<bddebian>  force
<tseng> yes, that seems obvious now
<bddebian> :-)
<tseng> thanks :)
* bddebian is Master Of The Obvious
<StrikeForce> Does anyone mind having a look at it please http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=519&text=I%27ve+uploaded+the+source+with+this+one.++As+helped+by+tseng+thanks+heaps.
<StrikeForce> probably will try to log in my details though :(
<mbreit> StrikeForce: i will have a look at it... (but i can't comment atm cause revu does not want to give me my password *g*)
<StrikeForce> thanks mbreit
<thierry> bzbot seems down...
<thierry> sorry
<bddebian> Hello thierry
<thierry> hello bddebian
<bddebian> Holy crap sfs is taking FOREVER to build.. :-(
<Mitario> hello everyone
<bddebian> Heya Mitario
<StrikeForce> erm how do I turn unicode off for wxwidgets 2.6.0?
<StrikeForce> and can it be done at compile time?
<slomo> StrikeForce: afaik this isn't possible
<StrikeForce> slomo: I'm trying to compile xmule at the moment and the error I'm getting is here http://www.xmule.ws/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1731
<StrikeForce> slomo: I didn't post it but it is exactly the same.  The 2.4 version is not high enough and the 2.6.0 erros with that
<StrikeForce> errors*
<slomo> hmm
<StrikeForce> slomo: I'm not sure how to deal with this?
<slomo> i'm neither ;) i don't know anything about wx... look at wxwidgets2.6 whether it has some unicode switch
<thierry> I'm new and I want to help, anyone have littles task for me?
<bddebian> slomo: Heya.  Can you upload yet?
<sistpoty> hi folks
<bddebian> Heya sistpoty
<slomo> bddebian: don't ask :P
<bddebian> slomo: Oh, sorry
<siretart> hi sistpoty
<sistpoty> huhu siretart
<Mitario> hi sistpoty
<sistpoty> hi all
<bddebian> Damn, can ANYONE upload?
* bddebian hides
<StrikeForce> bddebian: I can upload but I still get that error at the end from dput
<slomo> bddebian: np :) maybe later today ;)
<StrikeForce> anyways gnight all
<sistpoty> gn8 StrikeForce
<StrikeForce> I'll have to google a little bit more tommorow early googling indicates I have to turn it off in the code itself
<Nafallo> pef: have you got mail from katie and those things? :-)
<Mitario> hmm what does UVF stand for?
<Mitario> universe version freeze?
<slomo> upstream
<Mitario> ahh
<Mitario> say, I want to change the skin in the beep-media-player package too something ubuntu friendly, is that allowed at this time?
<sistpoty> hm... 5 days ago was ui-freeze... (for main), so dunno about the universe policy
<slomo> hmm... there also was UserInterfaceFreeze... but imho you should do... the old default skin is ugly )
<pef> Nafallo: not yet
<Lathiat> v
<Nafallo> pef: I keep the sources then :-)
<Mitario> slomo, nah! I personally chose it ;)
<ogra> Mitario, is it just a config option ? or do you have to repackage with a new theme
<Mitario> ogra, yeah I'll have to replace actual files
<ogra> :/
<slomo> Mitario: _every_ skin is better than the current default ;)
<slomo> Mitario: show us a screenshot :)
<Mitario> slomo, i think the debian one is pretty cool :/
* Mitario installs bmp ;)
<Mitario> is the default in ubuntu the blue one?
<Mitario> gah!
<Mitario> isn't the package merged from debian??
<Mitario> this skin isn't even ALLOWED to go in ubuntu
<ogra> does it have a ubuntu version ?
<Mitario> yes
<Mitario> ubuntu2
<ogra> whats in the changelog ?
<Mitario> sec
<tseng> Mitario: why cant you use the skin?
<Mitario> tseng, it's released under a non-free license
<tseng> boo
<Mitario> so either bmp should move into universe..
<Mitario> or.
<Mitario> we should pick another theme
<tseng> it is universe
<Mitario> but i thought I replaced this skin in debian
<StrikeForce> slomo: http://www.xmule.ws/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1714 this guy explains it best the issues with xmule and wxwidgets :(
<pef> Nafallo: you talk about the automatic mail when a package is uploaded to archive ?
<slomo> StrikeForce: i have something else to fix atm... sorry :/
<Nafallo> pef: yea
<Mitario> do you guys think it should be wise to replace with http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=23274 (color change of debian default skin)
<pef> Nafallo: nothing :/ bad news ?
<Mitario> or http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=24800 ?
<Mitario> tseng, sorry multiverse
<Nafallo> pef: hmm, should be in new anyway :-)
<Mitario> ah, daniel readded the closed source skin :/
<Mitario> crimsun, ping :) please contact me if you're back
<Mitario> nothing to worry about, but IMO should be fixed soon
<slomo> when is CC meeting?
<Lathiat> slomo: in about 5 hours
<Lathiat> 20:00 UTC
<sistpoty> oh, i must update my calendar ;)
<pef> Nafallo: ok, and thanks for the upload ;)
<Nafallo> pef: np :-)
<Mitario> pff 22pm here :)
<Mitario> brb, reboot for new usplash ;)
<j^> Lathiat dont you think it would be better to link avahi-{daemon|dnsconfd} in /etc/dbus-1/event.d as 25avahi-{daemon|dnsconfd}?
<j^> not sure if there is a dbus service policy
<j^> should be
<slomo> j^: can NM be uploaded or was someone against it?
<Lathiat> hrm
<Lathiat> i guess that would be an idea
<sistpoty> wb
<Mitario> hmm, it actually works :)
<Mitario> thanks
<Mitario> re
<j^> slomo you are on ubuntu-devel? i guess its ok, but i am not the one to make any calls here. do whatever you like
<tseng> slomo: ogra is against it
<ogra> tseng, huh ?
<tseng> ogra: uploading nm..
<slomo> ogra: network-manager
<tseng> ogra: from revu
<ogra> tseng, so you didnt follow the discussion in u-d ?
<tseng> i am not there
<tseng> sorry.
<tseng> my normal client is dead
<ogra> its fine, i just wanted to have the two devs talk to each other...
<tseng> ok.
<ogra> so may upload who ever likes to
<slomo> ogra: ok... didn't know that they don't talk to each other...
<tseng> http://paste.debian.net/1749
<tseng> can anyone tell me what this is?
<Nafallo> siretart: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=509 403s ;-)
<ogra> missing libbonobo-dev ?
<ogra> ah, nooo
<ogra> thats launchpad-integration, sorry
<tseng> yeah
<tseng> why is it in my stuff?
<ogra> tseng, ask sivang
<tseng> sivang: ping
<ogra> i think libgnomeui was patched
<tseng> so do i need to add a build-dep?
<tseng> id prefer not to
<ogra> seems like...
<tseng> buh
<ogra> while i would think libgnomeui-dev should care for it
<sivang> mdz: tseng pong
<tseng> i dont know anything about lpi, now i must add it to every gtk# app
<tseng> sivang: http://paste.debian.net/1749 < what is up with this?
<sivang> tseng: oh :)
<sivang> tseng: sec
<siretart> Nafallo: retry
<siretart> I'm off for today, in case of problems, try also pinging sistpoty ;)
<sivang> tseng: what's the application you're trying to build?
<Nafallo> siretart: thanx
<tseng> sivang: gtk-sharp2-unstable
<tseng> sivang: a local copy
<ogra> yay for transitions
<tseng> sivang: do i have to add a build-dep or what?
<bddebian> ogra: ?
<ivoks> hi
<bddebian> Heya ivoks
<ogra> bddebian, looks like mono will have another one
* ivoks is doing GLUtransition
<bddebian> ogra: Ah
<tseng> ogra: its a quick on
<ivoks> but /me can't upload results :(
<ogra> sure...
<tseng> ogra: i would be half done if not for lpi :P
<ogra> ivoks, why ?=
<ivoks> ogra: i still can't upload :/
<ivoks> my uploads are silently droped
<ogra> ivoks, talk to elmo man...
<ivoks> ogra: i did
<ivoks> :)
<ogra> so whats holding it up ?
<ivoks> he's busy
<sivang> tseng: yes
<sivang> tseng: I was just trying to understand if you were trying to add lpi to it,
<sivang> tseng: or getting this error straight from trying to compile form the repo, which was spooky :)
<tseng> sivang: no, but its not giving me a choice
<ogra> ivoks, since when are you MOTU now... i think that should be solved finally
<sivang> tseng: depends on what you need, if you need uimanager/gtk/glade/manual support , you use liblaunchpad-integration-dev
<tseng> all i need is for this error to go away
<sivang> tseng: and if you need bonobo ui support, you need liblpint-bonobo-dev
<tseng> and build my package
<sivang> tseng: where were you trying to do?
<ivoks> ogra: since may
<tseng> build my package!
<tseng> in a clean pbuilder
<sivang> tseng: ok :) ok :) , are you trying to add support for lpi on that pakcage?
<tseng> no.
<tseng> not at all :)
<sivang> tseng: OH :-(
<tseng> something is trying to force LPI on me
<ivoks> ok, maybe it's me, but is your acpid working on breezy?
<tseng> i dont want it
<ogra> ivoks, its august... nearly september... poke elmo !
<ivoks> ogra: i did, today and i have sent him an email
<sivang> tseng: yes, I wonder what it is. this a debian package or ubuntu one?
<slomo> ogra: he said "when i'm caught up"
<tseng> sivang: its a nothing package atm
<tseng> sivang: i just made a new version
<tseng> sivang: anyway, ill try the ubuntu one for you
<sivang> tseng: k, I will look it up again
<ivoks> damn hal
<ivoks> hal-addon-acpi ocupies /proc/acpi/event and acpid can't start
<ivoks> bug?
<ivoks> can someone check this on his breezy?
<sivang> tseng: getting build-deps for same pkg from ubuntu repo
<tseng> acpid hogs it too iirc
<tseng> sivang: yes
<ivoks> tseng: and that's ok
<ogra> ivoks, ok... its just not acceptable that it takes 3 months until you finally can upload... we should probably work out a better process or have someone additionally to add uploaders to the keyring
<ivoks> ogra: i'm sure elmo would love some help
<ogra> i think i'll bring that up at the conference...
<ivoks> conference?
<ivoks> when is conference?
<tseng> sivang: same thing on gtk-sharp2-unstable in ubuntu archive
<slomo> ivoks: 20:00 UTC
<ivoks> ah meeting
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> that i know
<Lathiat> ogra may have actually meant conference
<Lathiat> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBelowZero
<ogra> yup
<Lathiat> ivoks: that should only happen if hal didnt start first
<slomo> ah ok
<Lathiat> ivoks: err, acpi
<ogra> i actually meant conference :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> Lathiat: hal starts with dbus
<mbreit> Nafallo: what's the status on gambas?
<sivang> tseng: tseng does it happen only with that lib?
<tseng> sivang: i dont know?
<Nafallo> mbreit: will see :-)
<tseng> sivang: gtk-sharp1 built ok on the buildd
<tseng> sivang: i havent seen it anywhere else (yet)
<Nafallo> mbreit: ah, the debdiff hadn't changed after you said it should have. I built it now with libmysqlclient14-dev || libmysqlclient-dev. is that a go? :-)
* Nafallo tries the package
<sivang> tseng: weird. I'm trying to think of a reason that seb may have added it (just a big guess)
<slomo> Nafallo, the uploader for everybody :)
<tseng> sivang: if he added it to my package I would know
<Nafallo> hehe
<tseng> sivang: this is not a new revision
<tseng> sivang: something is PULLING IN lpi into my package
<tseng> sivang: some other gnome lib
<mbreit> Nafallo: my fault... new debdiff is up now
<sivang> tseng: how do I do  a reverse depend check ?
<tseng> apt-cache rdepend foo
<sivang> tseng: thx
* Nafallo grabs and rebuilds
<tseng> sivang: apt-cache rdepends foo rather
<sivang> (mychroot)sivan@ubuntu:~/lpint-ng/gtk-sharp2-unstable/gtk-sharp2-unstable-1.9.5$ apt-cache rdepends liblpint-bonobo0
<sivang> liblpint-bonobo0
<sivang> Reverse Depends:
<sivang>   gedit
<sivang>   libpanel-applet2-0
<sivang>   liblpint-bonobo-dev
<sivang>   gnome-panel
<sivang>   gedit
<sivang>   evolution-exchange
<sivang>   evolution
<sivang> tseng: oops
<sivang> too long
<sivang> I think it's libpanel-applet2-0
<Nafallo> mbreit: building again :-)
<mbreit> Nafallo: thanks
<Nafallo> pef: you're package seems to be on the buildds now :-)
<tseng> sivang: i depend on libpanel-applet2-dev
<tseng> sivang: so maybe
<pef> Nafallo: nice :] 
<tseng> sivang: what can we do?
<sivang> tseng: sec, I think I have an idea..
<tseng> sivang: ok.
<bddebian> OK I'm getting bored with UniverseUnmetDeps again.. :-)
<Mitario> heh
<slomo> bddebian: hm, maybe you can update the list? ;)
<Mitario> there was a LOT fixed last week
<bddebian> slomo: I have been :-)
<Mitario> and the weekend
<Mitario> iirc
<slomo> and i would do some stuff when i have upload rights... now i'm only fixing more difficult stuff ;)
<mbreit> bddebian: btw: your "love" list gets longer and longer... do you still going to fix all of them?
<mbreit> s/do/are/
<bddebian> mbreit: That is my hope.  Right now, I am just trying to hit the "low hanging fruit", then will go back. :-)
<Mitario> well if course, I think if someone has a fix for another's love list, why not upload it? and just notify the person, but that's just IMHO
<mbreit> Mitario: that's true... but i will not try to fix it if it's on somebodys love-list
<Mitario> true, but it there's no other thing to do :)
<bddebian> mbreit: Please, fix all mine.. ;-)
<Nafallo> mbreit: gambas uploaded :-)
<mbreit> Nafallo: thanks!
<mbreit> bddebian: no way...
<Mitario> hmm, python debs don't actually automatically link to binary library packages right?
<Mitario> only C/C++
<Mitario> i.e. bittornado auto-depends on python-wxgtk2.4 if it's in build-depends
<mbreit> Mitario: there is dh_python
<Mitario> ah right
<bddebian> mbreit: WHat do you mean no way?? :-)
* Mitario tries
<sistpoty> mbreit: does dh_python work with wx?
<mbreit> bddebian: i won't fix all your packages ;)
<Mitario> oh, there seems to be no python wx dev package :)
<bddebian> What makes them MY packages? :-)
<mbreit> sistpoty: hmm... i don't thinks so...
<mbreit> bddebian: they are on you todo-list
<bddebian> Well I'll just change it to your name :-)
<sistpoty> ^^ lool
<mbreit> bddebian: ;)
<Mitario> i'll have to leave for a while
<incinerator> ping DanielN
<Mitario> bb for CC
<pef> Nafallo: I think there is an important error in kvpnc
<Nafallo> pef: oh?
<pef> Nafallo: is it right that the author of kvpnc is mentionned as maintener, because he has made the original debian layout ?
<pef> it's a "home made" debian layout, with many errors I've corrected
<ivoks> bye
<Nafallo> pef: should be yes, and you haven't changed those entries :-)
<pef> arg I'm stupid, and I only see this now in the automatic mail :/
<sistpoty> will be back later... cya
<pef> Nafallo: what's the best thing to do now ?
<Nafallo> pef: you _want_ to be the maintainer? then chane it in the new version I guess.
<Nafallo> change
<pef> I think I should add build1 to the revision number ?
<slomo> ok, slang and aalib transition is done for universe
<tseng> slomo: rock
<tseng> sivang: any ideas?
<sivang> tseng: yeah, it's my fault, as usual :)
<sivang> tseng: I'm working to fix it now
<sivang> tseng: hwoever, do you know if your build uses gnome-panel itslef ?( not only libpannel-applets)
<sivang> tseng: because if it does, gnome-panel now depends on lpi bonobo to provide lpi throught hte panel context menu
<bddebian> slomo: You ROCK d00d :-)
<pef> for minor changes on a package, how increment the version number ? 0.7.2-1ubuntu1 should become 0.7.2-10ubuntu2, or must I add "build2" to the revision ?
<bddebian> pef: IF you truly changed something, ubuntu2.  If you just rebuilt for deps or soemthing, buildX
<bddebian> afaik
<pef> bddebian: so 0.7.2-1ubuntu1build1,right ?
<bddebian> ACk, I hope not :-)
<sivang> tseng: and it epends on it in the autofoo level, as well
<bddebian> Sorry, I didn't see that.  I think in that case you want ubuntu2
<pef> bddebian: it's a really minor change (changed Maintainer)
<tseng> sivang: erm, it doesnt use gnome-panel directly
<sivang> tseng: cool, then my fix should do I hope ....
<tseng> sivang: great
<sivang> tseng: cool, test build and testing passed. the lib should be free from lpi now, now prepare debdiff and ping pitti
<tseng> sivang: great
<tseng> sivang: thanks.
<bddebian> pef: Well normally that would just be a -1build1 but since there is an ubuntu1 version, you would loose any changes on the next sync with Debian if you replaced ubuntu1 with build1.  I think
<tseng> you do ubuntu2 then
<bddebian> tseng: That is what I said
<sivang> tseng: thank YOU for spotting this up, I'm starting to loose my confindence in building pkgs :)
<tseng> ogra_ltsp: ping
<ogra_ltsp> pong
<tseng> remember mono libtool brokenness building monodis?
<ogra_ltsp> phew, thats long ago
* xhaker is away (Away, bnc logging)
<tseng> ogra_ltsp: yeah, its back, but its not in install this time, its in dh_clideps
<tseng> ogra_ltsp: so i sent it to meebey instead.
<ogra_ltsp> it was dh_clideps too last time
<tseng> hm
<tseng> i thought it was .install
<sivang> tseng: will you be able to test again with a source pkg I give you?
<tseng> sivang: erm
<sivang> tseng: (for the gnome-panel)
<tseng> sivang: sure.
<sivang> tseng: just to make sure, that's all
<sivang> tseng: (to aovid a wasted spnsered upload round)
<tseng> ill sponsor it
<sivang> tseng: ok, then you can upload to main right?
<tseng> yes
<pef> siretart: hi, is it a known error ? or is it my package ? http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/kvpnc-0508301255/kvpnc_0.7.2-1ubuntu2.dsc
<sivang> tseng: http://muse.19inch.net/~sivan/lpint/gnome-panel/ , take the *6's ones only
<sivang> tseng: (ubuntu6)
<sivang> tseng: bah, my DEBEMAIL was borked inside the jail root
<tseng> uh
<tseng> orig?
<tseng> oh well
<sivang> tseng: I don't have it, I can upload as well if you want
<tseng> i got it
<pef> Nafallo: correction uploaded
<sivang> tseng: if ti works, I'd appricaite if you changed my debemail with waht I'll /msg you in the changlog
<tseng> ok
<tseng> fine.
<ivoks> gaim irc :)
<bddebian> ?
<ivoks> ircing with gaim
<bddebian> Ahh
<ivoks> it sucks :)
<bddebian> hehe
<ivoks> hm... xchat on windows? :)
* bddebian hides
<bddebian> I'm at work :-(
<ivoks2> hm...
<ivoks2> xchat sucks too :)
<bddebian> xchat r0x j00
<ivoks> heh... i have some funny clips from Croatian RTL, if anyone interested :)
<slomo> hmm... metacity crashes are annoying :/
<bddebian> slomo: So fix it ;-)
<ivoks> www.grad.hr/~ivoks/rtl.avi - must see :)
<tseng> nicht verstehen was Sie sagen
<ivoks> i know, but he allmost exploded of laughing
<slomo> tseng: that's no german ;)
<ivoks> camerman felt in studio, he tried to stay calm, but eventually lost it :)
<tseng> slomo: i know.
<ivoks> fall
<tseng> slomo: thats why it makes 0 sense to me
<ivoks> check out rtl2.avi
<ivoks> guy #2 is counting 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10
<ivoks> ok, you will understand halopink.avi
<ivoks> :)
<bddebian> This sucks :-(
<ivoks> bddebian: what's the problem?
<bddebian> ivoks: Too many unmetdeps/FTBFS :-)
<ivoks> eh...
<mbreit> bddebian: for most of them, there are patches in debian bts...
<bddebian> mbreit: So get fixin.. ;-P
<sistpoty> re
<bddebian> wb sistpoty
<ivoks> so, acpid delays booting
<ivoks> but power-manager doesn't (and it's based on dbus)
<ivoks> so... why do we use acpid?
<bddebian> Holy crap, wtf is up with quantlib.. Sheesh
<ivoks> ogra: you are maintaining power-manager?
<ogra> ivoks, yup
<ivoks> ogra: is it any worse than acpid?
<ogra> its a frontend, not a replacement
<ivoks> front-end?
<ogra> sure
<ivoks> no.. this is dbus backend
<ivoks> gnome-power-manager is frontend
<ogra> yes, it reads acpi vents from hal, who ready them from acpid
<ogra> events even
<ogra> and reads, not ready
<ogra> power-manager is a part of gnome-power-manager, you cant use it on its own
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> hm... it works even if i stop acpid
<ivoks> now, acpid is stoped... power-manager is running
<ivoks> i will try suspend without acpid running...
<ivoks> unfor. my laptop will not wake up, but i will surely know if power-manager depends on acpi
<ogra> it has nothing to do with p-m its a hal thing
<ogra> as i said, p-m and g-p-m are just a hal frontend for acpid or /proc/acpi (if you'd run hal suid root)
<bddebian> Or just turn that BS off :-)
<Mitario> sistpoty, around? :)
<dholbach> hi Mitario
<Mitario> hi everyone
<Mitario> anyone knows status on ghc6? :)
<sistpoty> michaelrhead: yes, I'm here...
<sistpoty> Mitario even ;)
<Mitario> sistpoty, hows ghc6 coming? :)
<sistpoty> well, ghc6 waits for someone uploading it... ;)
<Mitario> ahhh:)
<bddebian> HEllo Mitario
<Mitario> heya
<Mitario> CC in an hour right?
<sistpoty> Mitario: i put it on revu, and siretart wanted to look over it, but he was/is quite busy *g*
<sistpoty> Mitario: right
<Mitario> heh ok
* Mitario is going to read up on how revu actually works :)
<Mitario> and get an account
<sistpoty> hehe, easiest way to get an account is to upload a signed package and then ping me or siretart to enable the account
<Mitario> oki :)
<sistpoty> also there should be some scripts do it manually *g*
<Mitario> is REVU Only for new packages? or for just every upload..
<teferi> sweet, the fix is in! thanks a ton, guys
<teferi> pleasure working with you
<bddebian> And you
<sistpoty> REVU is for everything that should be reviewed... so for new packages and for motu-wannabees who do fixes
<Mitario> ok
<Mitario> anyways guys, what do you think of my BMP suggestion?
<bddebian> Us wanna-be's don't do any fixes! ;-)
<sistpoty> usually us wanna-be's do, except bddebian :P
<bddebian> Doh :'-(
<sistpoty> (who does ton's of them)
<bddebian> :-)
<Mitario> I need \sh :)
<Mitario> \sh_away, ping ping
<Mitario> oh
* sistpoty will be back for cc-meeting... cya
<Mitario> bye bye cya soon
<Mitario> i hope elmo has time after the CC :)
<Mitario> hi rbelem Seveas
<Seveas> hi
<rbelem> hi ;-)
<bddebian> Hello Seveas, rbelem
<Mitario> hi mbreit
<rbelem> hi bddebian :)
<rbelem> ;-)
<mbreit> hey Mitario ;)
<Nafallo> ogra: do you know the status of the new icons, wallpapers, gdm, splash and that stuff?
<Nafallo> ogra: the artwork, I should have said ;-)
<ogra> Nafallo, seems there didnt happen much yet...
<ogra> i have one mopuse pointer enhancement and the last icon set update lies weeks behind
<Nafallo> :-/
* Mitario doesn't really like the human icon theme very much :(
<Nafallo> ogra: the team doesn't work out or what?
<ogra> yup...
<ogra> its very silent in #ubuntu-artwork
<ogra> also the mailing list is pretty quiet
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> maybe something for the CC? :-/
<Nafallo> we can't end up without artwork
<Mitario> isn't that TB?
<ogra> if there are no people to contribute...
<ogra> what do you want to discuss ?
<Nafallo> I saw lots, where did they go?
<Lathiat> you mean lots of "yeh i'll help out"
<ogra> no idea...
<ogra> yup
<Lathiat> followed by nothign happening?
<Nafallo> something like, plan b?
* Lathiat feins a surprised look
<Lathiat> need to drum up the enthusiasm again :)
<ogra> nope, followed by ... "we need a groupware before we can work"
<Lathiat> haha
<ogra> dont laugh, its true
<Lathiat> hrm i wonder if the garage over the road is 24 hour
<Lathiat> i could do with food, damn staying up late
<Lathiat> stupid cc meeting ;p
<Nafallo> indeed. to do artwork you _have_ to have calendars :-/
<Nafallo> <sarcasm />
<ogra> absolutely
<Lathiat> dont forget webmail
<Lathiat> hrm and i've misplaced my wallet :\
<Nafallo> but then again, if noone is working on the artwork we will need to come up with plan b :-P
<slomo> Nafallo: and plan b is?
<ogra> probably they use other channels than IRC and mailing list, no idea
<Mitario> mark hires artists :)
<Nafallo> slomo: nothing yet ;-)
<Nafallo> I guess we _could_ keep the hoary artwork?
<slomo> Lathiat: can you upload the avahi packages to revu?
<Lathiat> slomo: not yet
<Lathiat> slomo: soon(tm)
<slomo> why not yet? is there something which needs work? ;)
<Lathiat> yeh 1 change
<Lathiat> waiting on ross
<slomo> the dbus stuff?
<Lathiat> slomo: yeh just a real simple fix to a filename
<slomo> ok... maybe tomorrow? ;) just tell me then
<koke_> niran: I was translating gnome-app-install, and the "Installing this application would mean that something else needs to be removed..." sound quite confusing
<koke_> what about showing a list of stuff to remove?
<bradb> hey guys
<dholbach> hi bradb
<tseng> hey bradb
<bradb> hey dholbach! welcome to the team. ;)
<ajmitch> hi
<bradb> hey tseng
<bradb> hey ajmitch
<bradb> have you guys been using Malone much lately?
<ajmitch> yeah
<tseng> yep
<bradb> any comments on your more recent experiences with malone?
<tseng> sure
<tseng> yesterday I made a team
<tseng> some nice people joined, and they showed up on the team page
<tseng> if i click their name on that page, it shows me their profile
<ajmitch> hah
<ajmitch> not so nice
<tseng> if i got to View Members or so
<tseng> and click their name
<dholbach> bradb: i'd love to have the 1-2-3-4-5 list of links again, if i browse through say 96 bugs :)
<tseng> thats how i edit their privelages
<tseng> Edit Members might be more discoverable for what I wanted
<tseng> i was already *viewing* them
<ajmitch> is that really malone though?
<tseng> maybe?
<bradb> no, but it might be interesting feedback for salgado
<tseng> its one app
<bradb> right
<bradb> it's hard to distinguish what's what
<ajmitch> it's meant to be integrated
<bradb> tseng: what team did you create?
<tseng> bradb: mono
<bradb> right, that "Show Members" link is a bit weird
<bradb> i'll file a bug on that and give it to salgado
<niran> koke, the reason why we didn't show packages that might need to be removed is because we were trying to show only program names, not package names to the user
<niran> koke, plus, nine times out of ten the user would see ubuntu-desktop and get more confused
<bradb> any comments specific to managing bug reports in malone? anything you've seen that you would classify as pure crack? anything that's particularly good that you want to make sure we don't touch, etc?
<niran> koke, it sucks, but i don't think there's a non-confusing way to do it
<Burgundavia> niran, are you guys working on the corner cases for non-program stuff (multimedia-codecs)
<koke> niran: sure, but it's hard for the av. user :(
<niran> Burgundavia, for breezy+1
<niran> Burgundavia, it requires changing the way a few things work within the program, and that will probably introduce new bubs in the short term
<Burgundavia> niran, cool. The doc team had a hard time for Breezy with g-a-i vs synaptic. In the end, we just ended up with recommending synaptic
<bradb> dholbach: i'm curious, how is 1-2-3-4-5 more useful to you than next/previous links?
<dholbach> bradb: i can jump to then end with one click
<bradb> ah, right
<tseng> next/previous first/last then
<Burgundavia> niran, doing that sucks, because you guys made such huge progress with it this release
<bradb> so, it's in your guys' hands more or less. 1.0 is very near. time is running out for critical changes, usability pains, etc. to be addressed before the first major release of Malone, so your guys' feedback would be most welcome
<bradb> tseng, dholbach: what if paging were removed entirely instead?
<tseng> buh?
<bradb> i.e. all bugs shown
<niran> Burgundavia, it's ok, g-a-i won't be translateable for this release, among other things, so it's really not ready
<tseng> there are alot of bugs :)
<dholbach> that'd be nice as well - but showing ALL bugs might be a bit too much :)
<bradb> tseng: we're changing things around a bit, so there should be somewhat fewere
<bradb> fewer, even
<bradb> have you guys seen the new sourcepackage bug listing?
<dholbach> yep :)
<Burgundavia> niran, not gettext-ized?
<bradb> /distros/ubuntu/+bugs is going to be the list of untriaged bugs only very soon
<bradb> "untriaged" in this case is basically defined as not having a sourcepackage
<bradb> though that definition is written in pencil, more or less
<koke> niran: I'm translating it right now :)
<koke> should I stop?
<koke> btw, try tu put the markup outside the translatable string and translators will love you more :)
<Lathiat> yay! im a member, wootang. night all :)
<Nafallo> Lathiat: :-)
<dholbach> :)
<bradb> BTW, the next sp bug listing that gets rolled out will be a bit formatted somewhat more googlish. It'll be interesting to see what you guys have to say about that.
<bradb> porting it to the other listings too; one screen at a time ;)
<bradb> tseng: i Cc'd you to bug #1981, which is the report about the team page confusion
<niran> koke, no please, continue
<niran> koke, what can't be translated yet are the package descriptions
<niran> that's an apt feature for breezy+1
<koke> niran: anyway, will be tomorrow
<koke> I have more urgent things in my todo list
<koke> some class work for friday
<koke> :)
<ajmitch> morning
<ivoks> hi
* ajmitch can finally sit down for > 5 minutes :)
<Lathiat> ajmitch: me -> member. :)
<slomo> Lathiat: congrats :)
<ajmitch> Lathiat: well done! :)
<Lathiat> quite :)
<Lathiat> and now since i need to be at uni in5  hours or so.. im actually. goign to bed. :)
<Lathiat> night :)
<ajmitch> hah, good night ;)
* pef have a _big_ smile
* ajmitch will have to start to be as picky in meetings as when reviewing packages
<slomo> ajmitch: why? ;)
<Nafallo> ajmitch: why? :-)
<ajmitch> I'm sure it'd be fun to play MOTU devils advocate :)
<Nafallo> ajmitch: lol
<ivoks> :)
<sistpoty> ajmitch: :P ;)
<ajmitch> because they get suspicious when we've got nothing but positive, happy comments
<slomo> ajmitch: sure :) but for packages i'm trying to do it like you and be as picky as possible ;)
<Nafallo> hopefully not after today :-)
<ogra> ajmitch, go ahead :)
<slomo> ajmitch: but do we have something negative about one of them? i don't know of anything...
<ajmitch> ooh, Lathiat is up for TB next week ;)
<ajmitch> who else is  up?
* sistpoty hides
* ajmitch might go for main upload rights
<sistpoty> but i won't be there next TB unfortunately... so you could flame on me ;)
<ajmitch> tgall is listed as going for motu - I've not seen him around this channel or other universe hangouts
<dholbach> me neither
<slomo> he was here... but not very often ;)
<ajmitch> there are a couple of names I don't recognise on MaintainerCandidates
<ajmitch> BillyAM?
<ajmitch> hm, doesn't look like he's done anything motu
<ogra> ajmitch, dont worry about them then....
<ogra> if they show up here, its fine... else they have to find out about it ;)
* ajmitch is currently cleanign up some old apt-get.org imports (or so they look)
<ajmitch> still got py 2.1, 2.2 packages
<ajmitch> and defaulting to python 2.3..
<ogra> eeks
<slomo> ajmitch: can you help me with a small problem? package works in pbuilder but not on the buildds... :/
<dholbach> need to go... have a nice evening
<ajmitch> ogra: yeah, just a bit of a mess
<ajmitch> bye dholbach
<sistpoty> gn8 dholbach
<slomo> gn8 dholbach
<ogra> ciao dholbach
<ajmitch> slomo: ok, show me
<dholbach> bye you four :)
<slomo> ajmitch: mplayer... for example this: http://hwdb.ubuntu.com/buildlogs/?show=http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/m/mplayer/1%3A1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu2/mplayer_1%3A1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu2_20050830-2116-i386-failed.gz
<mbreit> gn8 dholbach
<slomo> ajmitch: the build-depends are very incomplete
<slomo> ajmitch: but only on the buildd
<ajmitch> one moment..
<lamont> slomo: does the package use build-depends-indep?
<slomo> ajmitch: maybe this has something todo with copying control files in rules to get the correct one for this architecture? but the package worked a week ago
<slomo> lamont: nope
<lamont> WTH would you copy control files around in rules?
<lamont> that is, what are you trying to make correct?
<slomo> not me... marillat :(
<lamont> same question, though
<slomo> and he uses different control files for different architectures
<slomo> so we have a mplayer-k6, mplayer-585, etc package on x86
<slomo> mplayer-g4, mplayer-ppc on ppc and so on
<lamont> those all belong in one control file
<ajmitch> ok, so it's some x11 header..
<ivoks> nice...
<slomo> ajmitch: yes... but the package is in build-depends in every control file ;)
<ivoks> it turns out that something is really wrong with my gpg
<lamont> slomo: since dpkg ignores all the packages that are not for this architecture, when building .debs, etc.
<slomo> lamont: ok then i really don't know why he does it this way... but other question... why does it work one week ago? ;)
<slomo> lamont: and i try to merge the control files tomorrow
<ajmitch> this looks crackful: E: python-iplib: usr-doc-symlink-without-dependency python2.3-iplib
<ajmitch> :)
<lamont> slomo: good question...
<slomo> lamont: this time it was just a rebuild, nothing else
* lamont decides to actually look at the log
<sistpoty> btw.: slomo: do you know about the liba52 issue and will this be fixed? ;)
<slomo> lamont: thanks :)
<slomo> sistpoty: no... what issue? tell me about it ;)
<sistpoty> slomo: mplayer crashes with segv on 5.1 video files
<sistpoty> mom, i reproduce here ;)
<slomo> sistpoty: ok... hmm... nice :/ do you have some more informations? maybe upstream bugreport or something? ;)
#ubuntu-motu 2006-08-28
<LaserJock> no, what do you think the memory usage would be if it was written in C/C++?
<hub> lower
<hub> clearly
<hub> and more controlable too
<LaserJock> ok, but how much lower, ball park?
<Riddell> I don't doubt hub
<TheMuso> c
<LaserJock> well, I don't know C or C++. All I know is Python and Fortran and I'm *not* going to subject people to my fortran code
<ryanakca> lol
* ryanakca knows a bit of C... but since kde is mainly written in cpp, I've switched to learning cpp... 
<LaserJock> I would just use pygtk or pyqt I guess, but I suppose it wouldn't hurt to try to learn a bit of C and C++
<hub> ryanakca: well C++ is a superset of C
<hub> so it is likely you know on you know the other, more or less
<ryanakca> yeah, but isn't there a pile of stuff you learn in C that you'll never use in cpp?
<Riddell> much more the other way around
<ryanakca> oh
* ryanakca guesses that's why C looks simpler that cpp
<Burgundavia> gnomefreak: totem plugins (the mozilla one) is part of the totem package and thus core-dev. Gstreamer plugins are either, depending on section
<gnomefreak> k
<hub> Burgundavia: the totem firefox is IMHO not part of the totem source package
<Burgundavia> hub: totem-mozilla is very much so
<Burgundavia> the totem-firefox-xine and -gstreamer has been dropped in favour of -mozilla
<hub> well I checked dapper
<hub> I don't run edgy yet
<Burgundavia> it may been split for dapper because we didn't ship the plugin
<ryanakca> example: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C%2B%2B#Hello_world_program (cpp) vs http://pastebin.ca/151281 (C)
<hub> Burgundavia: only binary packages are split AFAIK
<LaserJock> ryanakca: as opposed to http://pastebin.ca/151289 ;-)
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> python :)
<hub> btw, how to I submit a package for the backports
* shawarma joining the game, introducing new rule.
<shawarma> Hi, guys.
<LaserJock> nooooooo
* LaserJock runs
<shawarma> talking and running! two penalty cards!
* shawarma thinks to himself whether it would be a good idea to call a permanent point of order..
<crimsun> hub: file a bug against the source package and subscribe ubuntu-backporters. Please attach build log and debian/changelog .
* shawarma also wonders how many people have any idea what this is all about..
* LaserJock takes 2 penalty cards
<shawarma> You also have to sponsor an upload for me now.
<shawarma> my rule.
<shawarma> http://www.linux2go.dk/edgy-merges/asterisk-merge.diff
* LaserJock grimaces
<welshbyte> hey again
<Riddell> hub: test it compiles on dapper, report a bug on backports
<Riddell> hub: https://launchpad.net/products/dapper-backports/+bugs
<bddebian> wb welshbyte
<welshbyte> ty bddebian
<LaserJock> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya LaserJock
<welshbyte> hi LaserJock
* welshbyte votes for his favourites in gnome-games
<gnomefreak> Riddell: is 3.5.5 ready for testing on edgy yet? (been away for a few weeks)
<Shadowpillar> how do you calculate dependencies for a package when building a control file?
<Riddell> gnomefreak: it's not being released until october
<shawarma> Shadowpillar: You start out with nothing, compile, and add what it seems to be missing. Repeat until it builds properly.
<LaserJock> well, you can first look at INSTALL, README, and/or the app's website
<crimsun> Shadowpillar: do you mean [runtime]  dependencies or [compile-time]  build-dependencies
<Shadowpillar> both
<geser> hello
<crimsun> Shadowpillar: assuming proper dh_*shlib*(1) usage in debian/rules , then you just need to take care of the build-dependencies. LaserJock described one approach.
<geser> what is the correct syntax for changelog to mark a bux as fixed?
<crimsun> geser: Closes Ubuntu: #some_bug_number
<crimsun> (or provide the short form of the LP URL)
<crimsun> there's no canonical syntax yet
<Shadowpillar> I wanna build a xawtv package for 64 bit that has pvr functions
<Shadowpillar> because mythtv is not acceptable.
<Shadowpillar> vlc has pvr functions, but they're very crude
<Shadowpillar> well I plan on making it for 32 bit as well ;X
<bddebian> Hmm, what to do tonight
<crimsun> Shadowpillar: so you plan to extend the features offered in the current xawtv packages?
<Shadowpillar> with the experimental cvs version
<welshbyte> bddebian: wxmaxima? :)
<Shadowpillar> which has IVTV support and dvd support and gtk2 support
<bddebian> welshbyte: I'd like to but I think it's over my head :'-(
<LaserJock> bddebian: did you every try the Debian (wx)maxima package?
* bddebian frickin' hates being stupid
<LaserJock> me too
<bddebian> LaserJock: Did you see my comment to the bug?  Attaching gdb to an unstripped binary of maxima works as expected :-(
<LaserJock> shawarma: shesh, asterisk takes a while to compile
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> I just don't get it
<welshbyte> i hate heisenbugs
<LaserJock> at one point I downloaded the Debian unstable package and compiled it and it worked fine
<bddebian> LaserJock: In Dapper?
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> I think that was right at the dapper release, maybe a little before
<bddebian> Ah
<welshbyte> was it a full moon? could be a were-bug :/
<bddebian> heh
<LaserJock> well, the bug happens too much
<LaserJock> for it to be a were-bug
<bddebian> Aye
<bddebian> It's definetly there in the existing packages
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> but when I don't think it exists in debian, that's what is bugging me
<LaserJock> s/when/then/
<bddebian> Well Lord only knows what it was built against for Dapper
<bddebian> I wonder if it's not a gtk issue
<hub> so gcc4.1 use way more memory than gcc 4.0
<hub> edgy vs dapper
<hub> I can compile hugin on dapper, now
<LaserJock> shawarma: ping?
<scundi> hello, i'm trying to recover my password on revu but i don't get any text to paste in
<scundi> i did it once before a few months back, it worked back then
<shawarma> LaserJock: pong
<LaserJock> shawarma: ah yes, I was just going to say that I'm uploading your asterisk merge
<shawarma> LaserJock: Cool. Thank you.
<bddebian> scundi: Known issue with REVU currently I think
<scundi> cheers bddebian
#ubuntu-motu 2006-08-31
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu.log
(AnAnt/#ubuntu-motu) bddebian: I just realized that you advocated kchmviewer, thanks !
(bddebian/#ubuntu-motu) NP
(AnAnt/#ubuntu-motu) bddebian: I done the fixes that you & daemon suggested
(bddebian/#ubuntu-motu) Ah, cool
(AnAnt/#ubuntu-motu) bddebian: I just re-uploaded it & I would appreciate reviewing it again
(AnAnt/#ubuntu-motu) bddebian: who is daemon btw ?
(AnAnt/#ubuntu-motu) what is his nick I mean
(AnAnt/#ubuntu-motu) bddebian: oh btw, did you have a look at archmage ?
(bddebian/#ubuntu-motu) AnAnt: Not again yet no. Sorry, RL job is killing me the last couple of days :-(
<AnAnt> what is RL job ?
<AnAnt> RL=real life /
<AnAnt> ?
<bddebian> Aye
<AnAnt> I'm on a vacation since 2 weeks, hence I am doing a lot of packaging work :)
<AnAnt> well, I'm supposed to study for masters actually
<AnAnt> anyways, I got a question
<AnAnt> daemon said that I should use Conflicts in the control file
<AnAnt> does that mean that I should also remove the Replaces: ?
<AnAnt> or I can have both?
<bddebian> You can have both
<AnAnt> here's his comment: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2913
<bddebian> I think
<AnAnt> ok, thanks
<AnAnt> bddebian: oh, what did you mean by new python policy ?
<welshbyte> http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html  (replaces, conflicts)
<welshbyte> http://wiki.debian.org/DebianPython/NewPolicy (new python policy)
<AnAnt> oh
<AnAnt> bddebian: what if I can't fix that python policy thing  ? is it a problem ? note that I am not the one who originally did packaging, and I dunno much about python
<tortoise_> I'm part of ubuntu-universe-contributors but I keep getting rejection emails when i dput.  Can anyone lend a hand?
<AnAnt> tortoise_: emails ?
<AnAnt> ping bddebian
<shawarma> tortoise_: Where are you dputting to?
<lionelp> tortoise_: did you get a REVU admin updating gpg keyring ?
<tortoise_> shawarma: Upload package to host ubuntu
<tortoise_> lionelp: uh..wha??
<lionelp> REVU gpg keyring need to be updated with your key before you can upload anything
<shawarma> tortoise_: You're supposed to dput to REVU.
<shawarma> lionelp: Isn't that done automatically these days?
<lionelp> I don't think so
<tortoise_> lionelp: my gpg key is on launchpad
<lionelp> it was not the case the day before yesterfay
<lionelp> tortoise_: yes
<lionelp> ping raphink
<raphink> yop lionelp
<shawarma> lionelp: Ah. Then I'm mistaken.
<lionelp> does a REVU admin need to upate manually REU keyring before someone can upload ?
<tortoise_> so how do I get the REVU keyring updated?
<lionelp> raphink, are you still there ? :)
<raphink> quite
<raphink> tortoise_: need  refresh of the revu keyring?
<tortoise_> raphink: yeah, please
<raphink> alirht
<raphink> updating
<raphink> tortoise_: updated
<neutrinomass> ajmitch: bug 5521 can be closed, right ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 5521 in pyx "pyx: merge new debian version" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/5521
<shawarma> neutrinomass: It appears so, yes.
<neutrinomass> Thought so as well but better safe than sorry :)
<Sp4rKy> hi again motu
<fbond|away> Sp4rKy, when you are creating symlink, why does the file already exist?  Is the existing file not a symlink?
<Sp4rKy> the file doesn't exist :/
<fbond|away> oh nm
<fbond|away> you are symlinking the wrong way
<fbond|away> you are doing ln -s file1 file2 when you want ln -s file2 file1
<fbond|away> ln: File exists <-- ln disagrees with you
<Sp4rKy> you think ?
<fbond|away> yes, are you familiar with ln?
<fbond|away> I'm not sure which way it's supposed to be (i.e. I don't know which file is supposed to be the real file, and which is supposed to be a symlink), but you definately can't symlink the way you're trying to
<fbond|away> also, it looks like you are building version 0.0.1 of that library, but the .so file has 0.0.0 on the end... I'm not sure if that is correct?
<bddebian> Heya LaserJock
<LaserJock> hi bddebian
<Arbiter> need one more review/advocate for kcmpureftpd http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2981
<Arbiter> 
<neutrinomass> bddebian: Should your bug 56536 be marked as a dupe of bug 32169 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56536 in mythtv "[debian-multimedia]  mythtv 0.19-0.10" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/56536
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 32169 in mythtv "Update to .19" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/32169
<bddebian> Arbiter: I'll try to get through some reviews tonight
<bddebian> neutrinomass: I would rather see 32169 marked as a dupe of mine since mine is a specific sync request subscribed to the archive admins
<Arbiter> bddebian, thank you 
<Arbiter> Hobbsee alredy did some initial review
<j00bar> howdy -- looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/School/PackagingBasics and trying to set  up my chroot environment, pbuilder seems to be querying debian's servers, not ubuntu's...
<j00bar> is my /etc/apt/sources wrong?
<j00bar> should --othermirror instead be --mirror?
<tortoise_> dcut
<j00bar> tortoise_ -- eh?
<tortoise_> sorry wrong window focused
<j00bar> k.
<welshbyte> j00bar: maybe check your /etc/pbuilderrc file for references to debian's repositories
<j00bar> yeah -- just saw that.
<j00bar> i overrode it with --mirror "http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu"
<j00bar> it's working now.
* welshbyte hops onto his eft
<welshbyte> .e pokes any reviewers with 5 minutes to spare :)
<welshbyte> oops
* welshbyte pokes any reviewers with 5 minutes to spare :)
<welshbyte> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2998
<vil> geser: hello, I would like to talk about bug #57732 in launchpad. would you have few minutes for me?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57732 in eclipse-pydev "[Edgy]  Rebuild for libgcj7 -> libgcj7-0" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57732
<LaserJock> zul: when are we gonna get knot2? huh? huh? ;-)
<zul> LaserJock: heh..
<geser> vil: yes, i have
<vil> I would like to know if there is anything I can do about it. unfortunately, I do not have upload rights, so I cannot include your nice fix.
<geser> As I also don't have upload rights, I'm waiting for someone from the universe sponsor team to upload the fix
<LaserJock> hmm
<lotusleaf> does backports need another person helping?
<LaserJock> lotusleaf: hmm, I have no idea
<LaserJock> lotusleaf: you might as the backports team
<lotusleaf> LaserJock: thx
<vil> geser: ook, then. that's it, thanks
<zul> you might want to talk to jdong
<lotusleaf> zul: k thx ;)
<lotusleaf> does motu need extra ppl?
<zul> always
<lotusleaf> do we need to dedicate ourselves to a certain program or does it matter
<LaserJock> doesn't matter
<lotusleaf> cool
<lotusleaf> how active is the mailing list for motu
<zul> irc is more active
<LaserJock> depends on your definition of active as well
<lotusleaf> zul: excellent
<lotusleaf> LaserJock: well, where most of the conversation takes place, most frequently
<lotusleaf> where does one get started? Do I need to cram a motu page @ ubuntu.com ?
<lotusleaf> debain packaging docs, etc?
<zul> pretty much..
<lotusleaf> sounds good
<LaserJock> !packagingguide
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources
<lotusleaf> debian*
<lotusleaf> awesome, thx
<LaserJock> geser: I'm sponsoring your upload as soon as I verify that it builds
<geser> thanks
* LaserJock is going to puke
<LaserJock> I'm trying to buy some motorized optical mounts
<LaserJock> and the controllers all come with ActiveX UIs
<zul> heh...you said mount..
<bddebian> Oh, CoC, COC...
<LaserJock> of for goodness sakes
<LaserJock> *oh
<LaserJock> I guess I better not show pictures
<Nafallo> lol
<LaserJock> well, I found some motorized pint-sized mounts and some flipper mounts
<welshbyte> hm can someone remove pybackpack from REVU for me? I've decided it's not ready to go into universe yet
<LaserJock> welshbyte: email the archive admins
<welshbyte> okie dokie
<bddebian> welshbyte: Hey, aren't you supposed to be working on maxima? ;-P
<welshbyte> who, me? :)
<welshbyte> bddebian: i meant to ask...
<welshbyte> bddebian: wxmaxima seems to not have that bug in edgy
<welshbyte> although it doesn't actually do anything at all when you type 1+1; into it
<bddebian> Hmm, I thought someone told me that it was still there
<LaserJock> geser: ping?
<LaserJock> well
<LaserJock> I assumed it was just a different manifestation of the same bug
<LaserJock> dapper version = can't connect, gives error
<LaserJock> edgy version = can't connect, just sits there
<geser> LaserJock: does it build?
<LaserJock> geser: yes, but I don't quite understand where there was a problem in the first place, what dep  changed?
<welshbyte> LaserJock: yeah that's what i'm seeing. i don't see how it can be the same bug though
<LaserJock> why?
<welshbyte> or, i haven't seen any proof that it's the same bug yet
<LaserJock> I swear when I hit "restart maxima" (or whatever it's called) I see a "can't connect" type error flash by
<geser> LaserJock: libgcj7 got renamed to libgcj7-0 and eclipse-pydev needs to be rebuild to pick up the new name
<welshbyte> ah yes
<LaserJock> geser: but I dont' see any dep on libgcj7
<LaserJock> ah, hang on
<LaserJock> eclipse-pydev-gcj is the problem
<geser> yes
<LaserJock> hmm, I'm still not seeing the dep in the binary though
<geser> the current one depends on libgcj7 which is done
<welshbyte> LaserJock: but on edgy, maxima is still running after that, and after you type in 1+1; whereas on dapper it actually makes maxima shut down/crash
<bddebian> w00t
<geser> the rebuilt one depends now on libgcj-bc which depends on libgcj7-0
<welshbyte> i should probably take ethereal to it to see if wxmaxima is talking to maxima ok on edgy
<LaserJock> geser: ahh
<welshbyte> s/ethereal/wireshark/ i see
<geser> I should've edited the changelog to name the right package name after a rebuild
<LaserJock> so it went from deping on libgcj7 to deping on libgcj-bc?
<geser> yes
<geser> I expected it to depend on libgcj7-0 when I created the the changelog entry
<sistpoty> hi folks
<AnAnt> is daemon@poleboy.de here ?
<sistpoty> AnAnt: yes, what's up?
<dholbach> AnAnt: that's sistpoty :)
<crimsun> he's right there.
<bddebian> Heya sistpoty
* dholbach hugs sistpoty
<sistpoty> hi bddebian, dholbach, AnAnt
<AnAnt> sistpoty: I fixed the kchmviewer issues (added the Conflicts: field) and re-uploaded it
<sistpoty> AnAnt: ok, will take a look
<AnAnt> sistpoty: thanks
<AnAnt> bddebian: you still tied up with work ?
<sistpoty> AnAnt: btw.: does it fix any of the kchmviewer bugs? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kchmviewer/+bugs
<AnAnt> dunno, lemme see
<AnAnt> sistpoty: I dunno what is meant by "when trying to run a chm file"
<sistpoty> AnAnt: I dunno either ;)... maybe you could ask the submitter about that?
<sistpoty> AnAnt: any reason you keep the replaces line in the control file?
<AnAnt> sistpoty: hmmm, I didn't know wether to remove it or not
<Nafallo> where else to put it? :-)
<sistpoty> AnAnt: usually that's used if a new library (as in new soname and thus new package name) ultimately replaces the old library...
<AnAnt> sistpoty: ok, so I remove the replace
<sistpoty> AnAnt: I'm not 100% sure if there isn't any special apt treatment for this... does anyone know?
<vil> doko: hi doko, this is Vladimir. I made some changes to the eclipse source you showed me. I'd like to say it builds without errors, but I can't.
<AnAnt> sistpoty: as for the bug about opening from removable media, I tried to open from flash disk, and it worked
<vil> doko: It's just to lengthy. Isn't there a machine I could use to build it? I gues ... no :)
<sistpoty> AnAnt: then you should also add something like (closes: lp #bugnumber) to the changelog
<trappist> what's the right way to make a package install, say, etc/terminfo/E/Eterm, when it currently builds it but doesn't install it
<sistpoty> AnAnt: (but that's just for information, you'll still need to close the bug by hand after the package has been uploaded and built on all arches)
<AnAnt> sistpoty: well, how do I know that the packaging is what done that
<vil> doko: Also, is there a place, where could I publish it?
<AnAnt> sistpoty: maybe it's the code in version 2.6, I dunno
<sistpoty> AnAnt: it seems like that's the code in version 2.6, so you should add that after the "new upstream release" entry (but I'm just guessing there)
<doko> vil: sorry, no, no x86 or amd64 machine; I could offer you access to a sparc box.
<AnAnt> oic, good idea
<AnAnt> sistpoty: there's nothing in the changelog mentioning those bugs btw
<AnAnt> sistpoty: I mean the software's ChangeLog, not the package changelog
<vil> doko: this will be next step :) I just wandered if alioth does not offer something.
<AnAnt> sistpoty: besides, I only use the kchmviewer-nokde
<AnAnt> sistpoty: as I don't have KDE installed here
<sistpoty> AnAnt: if you're unsure, then don't mention it... but once the package is compiled, you could ask if the submitter if the bug is still present in the newer package ;)
<AnAnt> ok
<trappist> vil: I can get you on an amd64 box
<trappist> vil: it's a dapper box though
<AnAnt> actually I'm not sure about any of the bugs
<vil> doko: I will try to prepare a debdiff and send it to other people in that post.
<AnAnt> but I'm really suspicious about the bug that says that kchmviewer crashes when opening any CHM file
<AnAnt> I've been using it since v1.3, and I never seen that !
<doko> vil: are you registered as an alioth user?
<sistpoty> AnAnt: maybe freeflying can give you some hints there ;)
<AnAnt> anyways, that's on PPC, maybe that's the problem ? I'm using a centrino (i386)
<AnAnt> what is freeflying?
<sistpoty> AnAnt: freeflying is the submitter of the bug
<AnAnt> oh
<AnAnt> how is Kubuntu different that Ubuntu ?
<lotusleaf> AnAnt: it has KDE instead of Gnome
<hub> AnAnt: default to KDE
<sistpoty> ping segfault
<trappist> eterm ships with and builds its own terminfo file, but our package doesn't install it, and it needs to (imho).  what's the right way to accomplish that
<sistpoty> erm... what's a terminfo file?
<AnAnt> is there anyone here willing to review a package called "acon" ? it needs another advocate !
<sistpoty> AnAnt: I'll put it to my queue ;)
<trappist> sistpoty: like /lib/terminfo/E/Eterm
<trappist> sistpoty: that one is "wrong", installed by ncurses-base
<trappist> eterm wants to install his in /etc/terminfo, which will fox the problem I'm trying to fix and not conflict with anything
<trappist> s/fox/fix/
<AnAnt> sistpoty: thanks
<AnAnt> sistpoty: you know about library packaging ?
<sistpoty> trappist: sorry, don't have a clue on that... :/
<sistpoty> AnAnt: a little bit ;)
<AnAnt> sistpoty: I am packaging a new library called fsplib
<AnAnt> it installs in debian/tmp/usr/{lib,include}. So I made fsplib0.install file which contains: usr/lib/* , and fsplib-dev.install file which contains: usr/include/*
<AnAnt> yet, the resulting packages don't have anything in the lib & include dirs ! anyone knows what may cause that ?
<sistpoty> AnAnt: not quite sure... maybe it should be debian/tmp/usr/lib/* instead?
<AnAnt> sistpoty: you mean in the *.install files ?
<sistpoty> AnAnt: yes
<AnAnt> sistpoty: I think I tried that, but can try again
<AnAnt> btw, I have something to suggest, but not sure if that is the correct place
<AnAnt> can't there be a virtual "cron" package ?
<AnAnt> there are multiple cron software , Vixie, anacron, fcron
<AnAnt> the problem is that ubuntu-desktop depends on anacron
<AnAnt> and anacron conflicts with fcron
<AnAnt> now, what if a guy (like me in that case) decides that he wants fcron ?
<AnAnt> in that case, he will have to remove anacron & hence ubuntu-desktop
<AnAnt> if there was some virtual package (like mail-transport-agent) that the ubuntu-desktop would depend on, that would be better
<crimsun> ...which is perfectly acceptable since ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage, not a requirement that one _must keep it_
<sistpoty> hm... and this should be fixed with ubuntu-desktop only recommending the packages instead of depending on it, iirc
<crimsun> the idea is that if you've installed fcron (from universe), it's unsupported anyhow, and the removal of ubuntu-desktop is simply another manner of reflecting that
<AnAnt> crimsun: aha, one maybe it is not a requirement, but its info says: "However, it is recommended that you keep it installed, because it is used to carry out certain upgrade transitions (such as adding new packages to the system)."
<AnAnt> crimsun: hmmm, ic
<crimsun> AnAnt: yes, it has always been recommended to reinstall ubuntu-desktop prior to dist-upgrades
<trappist> crimsun: you happen to know the answer to my question?  the right way to get a package to install, say, /etc/terminfo/E/Eterm (it gets built, just not installed)
<crimsun> trappist: debian/rules: dh_install(1) or cp/mv/blah
<trappist> crimsun: so there's not a debhelper specific to something like that, just dh_install it.  thanks.
<sistpoty> hey, crimsun, you are core-dev, right? could you eventually give me an ack for my main sync req at bug 58046? *beg* ;)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58046 in sdl-image1.2 "please sync sdl-image1.2 [main]  (1.2.5-2) from unstable" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58046
<AnAnt> thanks anyways
<crimsun> sistpoty: done, thanks.
<sistpoty> yeehaa, thanks crimsun!
<crimsun> np
<sistpoty> thanks for also subscribing archive ;)
<crimsun> :)
<vil> doko: I'm sorry, my laptop went crazy
<vil> doko: where did we end?
<doko> vil: are you registered on alioth?
<vil> trappist: thanks for your offer, do you think that it would be possible to use pbuilder there?
<vil> doko: yes: vladimir-guest
<trappist> vil: yep
<trappist> vil: you want to email your ssh pubkey to grasshopper@linuxkungfu.org ?
<doko> trappist: can you create an edgy chroot on this machine
<trappist> or I can get it off your lp page
<vil> trappist: I want, I will
<trappist> doko: a 64bit edgy chroot?
<doko> trappist: doesn't really matter, if 32 or 64 bit (just that vil has an edgy environment)
<trappist> I'll upgrade my 32bit chroot to edgy
<trappist> will take a little time
<doko> trappist: thanks
<vil> trappist: thanks, too
<trappist> np
<vil> doko: I guess, you packaged libmx4j because of eclipse dependencies, right?
<doko> vil: yes, but it doesn't build
<vil> because of rmic, I tried
<trappist> the dist-upgrade is in progress.  I'm about to leave work, but it's running in a screen.  I'll keep you posted.
<doko> ahh, I remember
<lotusleaf> trappist: did you jump the mdk ship? I used to see you active in the mdk channel years ago
<trappist> lotusleaf: sure did :)
<lotusleaf> trappist: :) ha! good, such knowledge as yours belongs on the good ship ubuntu ;)
<trappist> haha thanks
* lotusleaf tips hat
* trappist bows humbly
<Goshawk> hi, is there any pbuilder guru here?
<trappist> vil: I haven't received your ssh key.  should I be looking for it?
<vil> trappist: in a minute
<vil> could you please repeat the address...
<trappist> grasshopper@linuxkungfu.org
<vil> trappist: sent
<trappist> vil: ok I'm just about out of here, I'll set it all up tonight and ping you
<trappist> where tonight means the next 3-5 hours
<vil> trappist: thanks a lot, I will look tommorow. Going to sleep soon
<trappist> k, g'night
<ryanakca> is there any "convention" or "proper" way to name a patch?  03-simple-readme.patch like, what number? number-patch.patch ... how do you select "number"
<tseng> is theresomething up with xorg /radeon?
<crimsun> lexical ordering, ryanakca.
<tseng> as in failing to stasrt
<ryanakca> crimsun: so.. 01, 02-, 03-, etc?
<crimsun> ryanakca: you can decide what order has what meaning
<crimsun> just document it
<crimsun> I normally summarise what the patch does
<ryanakca> tseng: what? radeon cards? mine works fine
<ryanakca> crimsun: kk, ty
<tseng> mine starts a few times
<tseng> gets a cursor even
<crimsun> e.g., 01_fix-broken-mmap.dpatch
<ryanakca> kk, ty
<ryanakca> tseng: you radeon card doesn't work iiuc? what kind is it? Radeon 9200SE?
#ubuntu-motu 2006-09-01
<tseng> raphink: mobility
<tseng> something or other
<ryanakca> no clue
<tseng> sorry its kind of too fucked to do much
<ryanakca> sorry... but my radeon is no end of trouble
<ryanakca> which is why I'm forevermore buying NVidia
<tseng> well
<tseng> its a laptop, no choice
<tseng> if i have a choice ill get all intel in the future
<ryanakca> don't like AMD?
<tseng> no.
<tseng> and i meant intel graphics
<ryanakca> hmmm... I was going to get one
<ryanakca> oh... graphics
<ryanakca> lol, ok
<tseng> but intel graphics dont come with amd cpus :)
<ryanakca> yeah, you've got a point
<tseng> claims to not support visual 0x4b
<tseng> is the only apperantly error
<tseng> dammit im dubm
<tseng> i removed this gdm.conf-custom I swear
<tseng> its still here
<tseng> was the entire problem
<tseng> (phew)
<sistpoty> am I still online? if so, does anyone else having problems accessing revu?
<sistpoty> s/having/have/
<welshbyte> yes, and yes
<sistpoty> that means: yay! and damn, seems like tiber is down :(
* sistpoty is off again
<sistpoty> gn8 everyone
<Adri2000> hi
<Adri2000> i'm making a package. i must copy a header file available in the sources to /usr/include/qt3/ (this header file is not in any ubuntu package). how should i do ?edit the debian/rules ? the configure script or the makefile ?
<welshbyte> debian/rules, i'd say
<crimsun> but the header file is provided in the upstream Qt3 package?
<Adri2000> i tried to put a cp in debian/rules, but it says it doesn't have the permission
<lifeless> you should use install
<lifeless> and it should be in the install target
<crimsun> hmm, I may have misinterpreted the context.
* welshbyte wonders if a gcl sync would fix maxima
<crimsun> (It's not immediately clear to me if the package requires said header file to build or if said header file is what's installed as part of a binary package)
<Adri2000> #include <bitmapbutton.h> < this header file is not in any ubuntu package, but fortunately it is in the tarball of the software i'm packaging
<crimsun> is bitmapbutton.h part of upstream Qt3?
<crimsun> (If not, why does said package require it to be located system-wide? That sounds pretty gross.)
<Adri2000> google has no result for "bitmapbutton.h site:http://doc.trolltech.com/"
<Adri2000> crimsun: see the answer from the developer http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/message.php?msg_id=14214526
<Adri2000> compile as root... maybe the makefile is supposed to copy this headerfile in /usr/include/qt3/
<welshbyte> that's horrible
<crimsun> you need to punch upstream vigourously.
<crimsun> in this case, Adri2000, hack all references of '#include <bitmapbutton.h>' into '#include "sourcedir/bitmapbutton.h"'
<crimsun> send the patch upstream, and after you do that, punch upstream vigourously.
<Adri2000> ok, i'll try that
<Adri2000> but i shouldn't edit directly the source files ? i have to make a patch and put it in debian/, right ?
<crimsun> Adri2000: depends if there's already a patch system in place
<crimsun> is this a new Debian/Ubuntu package?
<Adri2000> yes, new
<crimsun> then it's up to you. Frankly I'd use a patch system.
<Adri2000> diff old.cpp new.cpp > patch
<Adri2000> ?
<crimsun> I imagine you'll be touching more than just one source file
<crimsun> in which case it'll be easier to diff -uNr
<Adri2000> yes, this include is in multiple files
<Adri2000> ok, i'll look at the diff man page
<Adri2000> and i just put the patch in debian/, nothing special to do ?
<crimsun> depends which patch system you use.
<crimsun> if you want a manual patch system, put it wherever you'd like
<crimsun> quilt, dpatch, and others have special directories like debian/patches/
<Adri2000> ok, thank you for your help crimsun
<crimsun> np
<ryanakca> Adri2000: for patching? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/School/PatchingSources
<Adri2000> is that ok http://adrishost.homeip.net/~adri2000/djplay.patch ?
<crimsun> make sure you hack the Makefile{,.in}(s), too
<Adri2000> not so easy :s
<crimsun> grep for that header file
<Adri2000> $ grep bitmapbutton.h djplay-0.3.0/Makefile.*
<Adri2000> nothing
<Adri2000> there are some bitmapbutton in the makefile but no .h
<crimsun> be careful with '.' and grep expressions.
<crimsun> you'll probably want to escape it or the entire filename
<Adri2000> still nothing with bitmapbutton\.h and "bitmapbutton.h"
<welshbyte> i'd be paranoid and run grep -nr foo\.h *
<Adri2000> no... and with -i neither...
<Adri2000> maybe i can try without editing the makefile, why would it complain ?
<Adri2000> to apply the patch : patch -p1 djplay.patch is ok ?
<welshbyte> you might want to name your patch something more descriptive
<ryanakca> Adri2000: what kind of patch is it? dpatch?
<Adri2000> no it's just a diff
<Adri2000> welshbyte: something like bitmapbutton.patch ? :)
<ryanakca> Adri2000: oh... dpatches are like scripts, so you can execute them :)
<Adri2000> ryanakca: it's not a dpatch
<welshbyte> Adri2000: something like that... it's so we know what the patch is doing when someone looks at it in future or tries to cross-reference a changelog entry with the patch
<Adri2000> and then, should i leave the diectory djplay-patch there ?
<Adri2000> ok can i remove it ?
<Adri2000> or*
<Adri2000> directory*
<welshbyte> Adri2000: did you create that directory or did upstream?
<welshbyte> hey LaserJock
<LaserJock> hi welshbyte
<Adri2000> i created it to edit the source files
<Adri2000> and then made the diff with the upstream sources
<welshbyte> oh well then remove it if you don't need it any more
<welshbyte> it won't be part of the package
<Adri2000> ok
<Adri2000> patch -p0 <bitmapbutton.patch that worked :)
<welshbyte> LaserJock: got anything for me to do that'll give me a break from trying to make sense of maxima? :)
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> well, you could go through the MOTU Science bug list if you want
<LaserJock> or work on merges
<welshbyte> so anything on http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html ?
<LaserJock> pretty much
<ryanakca> ok, I've got a .desktop file that points to icon file. I've got the .desktop installed, but where does the .png get put to?
<LaserJock>  /usr/share/pixmaps/
<ryanakca> kk, ty
<grexk> How can I be able to debug this error "binary-indep"?
<grexk> "make: *** [binary-indep]  Error 1"
<welshbyte> grexk: that means that the error is somewhere in the binary-indep: section of your makefile or rules file
<grexk> thank, let me check
<welshbyte> grexk: i expect the output given before that message would have told you what the actual error is
<grexk> I get this error http://pastebin.com/781060, checking at the launchpad is not an issue in there daily build log?
<grexk> I got now thanks anyway
<Adri2000> what's the difference between Makefile.in and Makefile.am ?
<welshbyte> Adri2000: http://www.gnu.org/software/automake/manual/html_node/Introduction.html#Introduction
<azeem> or read the autobook
<Adri2000> so i should edit Makefile.am
<jaldhar> Adri2000: If necessary, but most common changes can be made as parameters to configure (i.e. paths, CFLAGS)
<grexk> Is it ok to remove "-i" options in binary-indep section?
<ryanakca> anybody want to review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2999 please? (And I triple checked this time :P
* ryanakca watches the lordly MOTU scatter
<welshbyte> hey Hobbsee
<LaserJock> ryanakca: we don't scatter, we just don't  respond
<LaserJock> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> morning lal
<Hobbsee> *all
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> heya LaserJock, welshbyte
<ryanakca> LaserJock: sorry... I forgot <joke> </joke> :D
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> Hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey ryanakca
<grexk> Can I also upload backport package in REVU?
<TheMuso> Hey Sarah. Hows uni life treating you?
<Hobbsee> hey TheMuso.  didnt even go today :)
<TheMuso> Ah ok.
<LaserJock> hmmm, what app does the nested login windows in KDE
<Hobbsee> xnest?
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: hmm, tried that. I was looking for a particular item in the menu
<Hobbsee> ah
<Burgundavia> Hobbsee: you, know, I am going to have to install KDE at work next week. Does it come with trauma counselling after I remove it? *grin*
<LaserJock> I wonder if it is just in edgy as I can't find it on either of my dapper boxes
<Hobbsee> Burgundavia: hahaha
* welshbyte finishes merging adonthell and decides it's time for bed
<welshbyte> g'night :)
<somerville32> I think the glade package is broken
<Hobbsee> fix it?
<somerville32> I dunno how.
<grexk> Anyone would like to review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3000?
* Hobbsee headdesks
<Hobbsee> grexk: xen?
<grexk> yes
<Hobbsee> you've uploaded it natively, for a start
<Hawkwind> Xen FTW!!!
<Hobbsee> oh, wait, it was in edgy to start with, adn a backport.  that's not so bad
<Hobbsee> grexk: backports stuff dont get reviewed by us.
<grexk> What is the meaning of FTW?
<Hawkwind> For The Win
<Hawkwind> Heh
<Hawkwind> We so need full Xen support in Kubuntu
<Hobbsee> grexk: you have to file a  bug requesting the backport (there's a button there for it), and present the requested things
<Hobbsee> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<grexk> Oh, I see just uploaded it for crimsun to check.
<trappist> vil: ping
<vil> trappist: good morning
<trappist> vil: hi there.  I'm going to bed in a few minutes, so if you want to run eclipse, we won't be competing for resources
<vil> well ok, then. I thought that there is just 512MB. at least free says that
<trappist> yeah, that's all.  there's ~1GB of swap, so whatever you want to do should be possible, but of course the load will skyrocket if it starts swapping.
<trappist> I don't know what kind of load you're talking about, though
<vil> yeah, I looked at the numbers and jc1 took over 600MB resident and was really unhappy about it, swapping all around
<vil> trappist: nevermind, g'night
<trappist> ok, sorry it didn't work out.  good night.
<grex1> !Ubugtu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Ubugtu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* somerville32 huggles Ubuntu.
<AnAnt> what does "bashism" mean ?
<azeem> pretending to require any POSIX shell, but using bash feature really
<azeem> so, specifying #!/bin/sh at the top, but then doing stuff other shells choke on
<AnAnt> how do I know that a certain syntax works only in bash ?
<Mithrandir> you test it with something else or know the differences because you read them somewhere or experienced them.
<AnAnt> ic
<AnAnt> ok, how do I do `cmd` in dash ?
<anibal> dash <cmd>
<Mithrandir> anibal: eh, no?
<AnAnt> anibal: but I wanna test the output of it
<Mithrandir> AnAnt: `` works the same way in bash and dash, it's posix.
<AnAnt> Mithrandir: hmm, ok
<Hobbsee> why would prozilla not be in the repositores, post hoary?
<anibal> Mithrandir, you're right, you run dash and at the dash prompt you run the <cmd>
<AnAnt> well, how do I test a `cmd` in while using dash ?
<AnAnt> while [[ `cmd` ] ]  does not work
<Mithrandir> while [ `cmd` ]  does, though
<AnAnt> nope
<AnAnt> tried it
<Mithrandir> \u@\h:\w$ while [ `echo foo` ] ; do echo hello; done
<Mithrandir> hello
<Mithrandir> hello
<Mithrandir> hello
<Mithrandir> hello
<Mithrandir> seems to work quite well for me.
<AnAnt> is that dash ?
<Mithrandir> yes
<dholbach> good morning
<Mithrandir> hiya Daniel
<dholbach> hey Tollef - how are you?
<AnAnt> that's wierd it gives me this: [: 10: is: unexpected operator
<AnAnt> Mithrandir: I tried `cmd` instead of echo foo
<AnAnt> Mithrandir: I tried `cmd` instead of `echo foo`
<Mithrandir> AnAnt: cmd, like literally?
<AnAnt> Mithrandir: acon
<AnAnt> Mithrandir: this command either gives this error:
<AnAnt> Acon is loaded
<AnAnt> Error opening /dev/vcsa10
<AnAnt> or it works
<Mithrandir> works being?
<AnAnt> being that it does not return
<Mithrandir> you seem to be confused about what `` is used for.
<Mithrandir> it's used for capturing output.
<AnAnt_> Mithrandir: well, I just want to run a command, if it gives the error, then it should be run again
<AnAnt_> Mithrandir: sorry, I was dc !
<AnAnt_> ping Mithrandir
<Mithrandir> you just want to retry the command an infinite number of times until it succeeds?
<Mithrandir> then do something like while ! acon ; : ; done
<AnAnt_> what is : ?
<Mithrandir> a shorthand for "true"
<AnAnt_> Mithrandir: thanks !
<AnAnt_> it worked !
<AnAnt> ok, gotta go
<AnAnt> Mithrandir: thanks again
<Hobbsee> StevenK: :P
<Hobbsee> this is pretty cool :P
* Hobbsee notes that wireless connections are pretty good - i must be at least 15 m away from the access point
<welshbyte> good morning
<somerville32> Morning
* somerville32 prepares to go to bed soon.
<Sp4rKy>  \o
<dholbach> how 'bout a REVU DAY?
<dholbach> next week?
<dholbach> friday?
<dholbach> what do y'all think?
* StevenK continues to ignore his lack of REVU account.
<Gloubiboulga> friday is fine for me (I'll certainly be less available the other days)
<phanatic> hi everybody
<Gloubiboulga> heya phanatic
<phanatic> hey Gloubiboulga
<phanatic> Gloubiboulga: do you have time for a review?
<phanatic> new upstream: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2990
<Gloubiboulga> phanatic, soory, not know, I leave in 5 minutes
<Gloubiboulga> phanatic, I'll do it later today
<phanatic> Gloubiboulga: okay, thanks
<StevenK> dholbach: Hobbsee says that she'll have to be mysteriously absent on friday then :P
<Sp4rKy> please, i've made a patch but it doesn't works
<dholbach> StevenK: why is that?
<Sp4rKy> i've this error during pbuilder
<StevenK> dholbach: Note that Hobbsee has mostly taken control of my keyboard.
<Sp4rKy> dpatch  apply-all
<Sp4rKy> applying patch 01_patch_init to ./ ... failed.
<Sp4rKy> make: *** [patch-stamp]  Error 1
<dholbach> StevenK: right :-)
<StevenK> Sp4rKy: Since the patch failed to apply. dpatch ought to log the failure somewhere, debian/patched or so
<StevenK> dholbach: Hobbsee:  i dont particularly like reviewing stuff - i probably miss a lot
<Sp4rKy> StevenK, i've no debian/patched
* StevenK looks for something evil to do while having stolen the keyboard
<dholbach> StevenK: that's why always two people review a package
<dholbach> we just have to get started again
<Sp4rKy> maybe my patch wasn't done correctly
<Sp4rKy> i've done a diff -u between the two files
<StevenK> dholbach: Hobbsee:  true that.  as long as i'm neither of the two :P
* StevenK actually advocated a package last night
<dholbach> StevenK: hobbsee: slacker
<Sp4rKy> and a dpatch patch-template
<Sp4rKy> do you have an idea ?
<Sp4rKy> dholbach, do you have 5 min to help me ?
<dholbach> did you use  dpatch-edit-patch 01_patch_init  ?
<Sp4rKy> no
<Sp4rKy> i've done only one patch before, and i don't remember exactly how
<Sp4rKy> so i may have done some mistakes ...
<dholbach> dpatch-edit-patch <patchname>   is what you want
<Sp4rKy> maybe
<dholbach> it'll open a subshell, where you can apply your patch and play with it
<dholbach> then ctrl-d and it will generate the patch in debian/patches
<Sp4rKy> ok :)
<Sp4rKy> i try
<dholbach> you just have to add it to debian/patches/00list afterwards
<dholbach> but you seem to have figured that out already :)
<Sp4rKy> ok
<Sp4rKy> yes :)
<Sp4rKy> dholbach, building
<dholbach> rock on
<Sp4rKy> :)
<Sp4rKy> pbuilder just run make, so patch seems works :D
<Sp4rKy> i've another error with symlink, but patch seems work !
<hunger> Hi...
<hunger> I must package a little app for a customer of ours. He wants the description to be in german... how do I need to encode the control file to have aptitude, etc. display this properly?
<dholbach> hunger: ask mvo about apt-ddtp
<Hobbsee> dholbach: i'm fixing two bugs.  i'm definetly lazy.
<zul> Hobbsee: you are always lazy
<dholbach> Hobbsee: rock on :-)
<Hobbsee> zul: indeed.
<Hobbsee> dholbach: unfortunately, one was a bug that was my fault, and the other i last touched that script.  i didnt create the bug though.
<dholbach> :-)
* Hobbsee didnt think that anyone would have a versioned dependancy on kopete, then screamed when it broke.
<Hobbsee> works fine unless the source is split.  *shrugs*
<Sp4rKy> so ....
<Sp4rKy> patch works good know, but i've again a strange issue with symlink
<Sp4rKy> i've a library and lintian says i have to create the 2 symlinks because they have to exists in case of user do an apt-get remove
<Sp4rKy> but when i try to create symlinks, pbuilder says tehy already exists
<zul> heh there should be a screensaver of bouncing ubuntu hackergotchi heads
<Hobbsee> zul: good thing i dont have a hackergotchi
<zul> you are not even on planet :)
<Hobbsee> zul: that's because i dont blog.
<Hobbsee> blogs are evil
<Hobbsee> well, writing blogs are evil
<Hobbsee> reading them is interesting though
<Arbiter> yawn, hi *
<Hobbsee> hey Arbiter
<Arbiter> hi Hobbsee
<Arbiter> :)
<Hobbsee> no, i'm not reviewing an;ything :P
<Arbiter> lol
<Arbiter> i don't care :)
<Arbiter> i'm busy with some other stuff :P
<Hobbsee> :P
<Arbiter> Hobbsee: are you going to participate to the next CC?
<Hobbsee> Arbiter: um.  what time is it?
<Hobbsee> when is it?
<Hobbsee> any of hte above?
<Arbiter> Sep 6th, 8 o' clock
<Hobbsee> @schedule sydney
<ubuntu-es> Hobbsee: Error: "schedule" is not a valid command.
<Arbiter> Hobbsee: Sydney, right?
<Hobbsee> Arbiter: ye
<Hobbsee> s
<Arbiter> this time is bad for me (midnight, arrrr)
<Arbiter> :P
<Hobbsee> Arbiter: ouch.  i'm probably driving to uni about that time, but i might make it
<Arbiter> heh
<ryanakca> We can't use upstreams debian/ , right?
<tseng> if its good you can use it
<tseng> (and he can drop it)
<tseng> upstreams shouldnt have debian/
<ryanakca> kk, ty... I just needed some MOTU influence in this conversation I'm having with upstream :)
<zul> so uh...can we upload to universe again?
<Hobbsee> zul: we could the whole time
<ryanakca> could a motu please review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2999 when they get a chance? (And I triple checked it for the ones who reviewed it the other night :D )
<rikai> Err, small question... And not sure if this is the correct place to ask... but could someone tell me the version of Ubiquity in edgy knot-2?
<Riddell> rikai: ubiquity will be the latest version, see launchpad
<rikai> Riddell: Alraedy gort my asnwer elsewher, but thanks. I was curious as knot-2 was released today, and so was a ubiquity update. ;)
<Riddell> ryanakca: looks good, a few comments http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2999
<ryanakca> Riddell: kk, thanks
<phanatic> afternoon
<phanatic> hey LaserJock
<LaserJock> hi phanatic
<Hobbsee> dholbach: excellent!  we've had the REVU day!
<Hobbsee> On Friday, August 8th we're going to have a fully-fledged REVU DAY and
<Hobbsee> are going to bring http://revu.tauware.de/ back on track.
<Hobbsee> that means we cant have another one, right???
<dholbach> FUCKING HELL
<ogra> dholbach, got hell day today ?
<StevenK> dholbach: Sorry, I found it. :-P
<phanatic> Gloubiboulga: thanks for the upload :)
<kristog> hello *
<LaserJock> hi
<Gloubiboulga> phanatic, no problem ;)
<Gloubiboulga> hey bddebian !
<kristog> i would help ubuntu in some way, i've already setup an account on launchpad and signed the CoC.
<kristog> do you know what i can do?
<LaserJock> kristog: well, it sort of depends on what you are interested in
<LaserJock> do you like coding?
<bluefoxicy> Are you a programmer?
<kristog> LaserJock: uhm i prefer package sw or maintain it
<bddebian> Heya gang
<bddebian> Hi Gloubiboulga
<zul> documentation?
<kristog> i'm not a coder :)
<LaserJock> kristog: ok, cool. do you have experience making debian packages?
<kristog> uh, yes.
<phanatic> LaserJock: what can i help if i'm a programmer? ;)
<bluefoxicy> :D
<LaserJock> phanatic: write things for specs
<kristog> you could see my *packages* on launchpad.
<welshbyte> ello bddebian
<LaserJock> kristog: ah, were?
<kristog> https://launchpad.net/people/giskard/+packages
<bluefoxicy> I actually need to steal a programmer for a bit at some point
<LaserJock> kristog: oh, very nice
<bluefoxicy> ok cool, mtrace is mit
<LaserJock> kristog: well, we need people for bug fixing, and merging/syncing from Debian right now
<bddebian> Heya welshbyte
<LaserJock> kristog: the Universe repo will freeze on September 28th so we are trying to make sure we are as updated as possible before then
<kristog> LaserJock: i guess all my packages are already handled by ubuntu-core people.
<kristog> LaserJock: ok, so, is there a list of *not-updated* packages ?
<bluefoxicy> ya know what
<bluefoxicy> I am going to spec this, and see if I can get any bites this way
<LaserJock> kristog: merges.ubuntu.com I believe
<bluefoxicy> as COMPLETELY irrelevant as it is.
<kristog> LaserJock: thank you. there is something i should read before merge/sync?
<bddebian> Yeah bluefoxicy, don't do anything useful or anything.. ;-P
<LaserJock> kristog: hmm, just a sec
<bluefoxicy> bddebian:  currently I'm trying to figure out how much memory waste is happening
<bluefoxicy> # heap/mem waste at peak:       2.93 %
<bluefoxicy> # average heap/mem waste:      19.68 %
<welshbyte> hehe "Man, she's been grumpy all week"  "Must be that time of the release cycle"
<bluefoxicy> ^^^ Thunderbird after running for about 5 seconds; the peak waste is how much waste there is when the program has requested the most memory, while the average waste is the waste on average
<LaserJock> kristog:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/School/Merging-and-Syncing and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources (there is a sync and ongoing-merges section that is helpful)
<bluefoxicy> And of course, I click a few messages and ........... # average heap/mem waste:      48.48 %
<LaserJock> kristog: and just ask questions here too
<Whoopie> Hi, I saw that xchat 2.6.6 is backported to dapper. But it's not shown when trying to upgrade. And launchpad says that it was built fine. Any ideas?
<bluefoxicy> bddebian:  highly not useful, I'm just trying to figure out if I should replace glibc's implementation of malloc() with something with an approximate 3.125% upper bound on memory waste :)
<Whoopie> I have all repos enabled in sources.list
<kristog> LaserJock: ok! thank you.
<LaserJock> Whoopie: 1) dapper-backports in sources.list (I assume so) 2) it might not have hit the archives yet
<Whoopie> LaserJock: ok, I'll wait. thanks. I only found it strange that it takes 3 days.
<LaserJock> :/
<LaserJock> I wouldn't think it would
<LaserJock> are you getting any other backported packages?
<Whoopie> yes
<LaserJock> hmm, must be held up or something
<Whoopie> seems so
<gnomefreak> Whoopie: are you using au.archives.ubuntu.com?
<Whoopie> gnomefreak: no, archive.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> when was xchat backported?
<Whoopie> sept 29th
<Whoopie> aug 29th
<gnomefreak> Whoopie: your in us?
<Whoopie> germany
<gnomefreak> still should default to uk and you should have it already
<gnomefreak> ok hold on a sec
<gnomefreak> hmmm
<Whoopie> changed to de.archive.ubuntu.com, and no difference
<gnomefreak> Whoopie: im assuming you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<Whoopie> yes
<gnomefreak> LaserJock: you still here?
* gnomefreak not showing any packages as backported but i know there were atleast 2
<welshbyte> bddebian: did you get my email about adonthell?
<LaserJock> gnomefreak: yeah
<gnomefreak> do you know where there is a list of backported packages?
<imbrandon> theres lots of packages backported
<LaserJock> gnomefreak: you have dapper-backports enabled?
<gnomefreak> packages.ubuntu dont show them
<imbrandon> i just backported one today infact ;)
<gnomefreak> LaserJock: im on edgy but im looking for him
<Bazzi> I thought backports was defunct?
<welshbyte> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper-backports/
<Whoopie> what I saw is that all backported packages for main are there, but not for universe. But I really checked that I have enabled universe
<LaserJock> Bazzi: no
<gnomefreak> welshbyte: they took this out of the packages.ubuntu.com page
<imbrandon> Bazzi: nope
<Bazzi> hm, ok
<Whoopie> I looked here for backported packages: http://news.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.devel.changes.dapper
<gnomefreak> xchat has not been backported
<welshbyte> gnomefreak: really? the page seems to exist
<Whoopie> gnomefreak: http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.devel.changes.dapper/12008
<gnomefreak> welshbyte: it does but if you go to packages.ubuntu.com dapper backports isnt there
<LaserJock> it was backported
<gnomefreak> Whoopie: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper-backports/allpackages.en.txt.gz
* gnomefreak like official sites
<welshbyte> oh ok, so it just isn't linked? or it's not kept up-to-date?
<gnomefreak> i guess both
<imbrandon> Whoopie: that dosent mean it built successfully or actualy got backpoorted it just means it was accepted
<gnomefreak> we dont have a -backports channel that i know of
<LaserJock> arggg
<LaserJock> it was backported and it built successfully on *all* archs
<LaserJock> guys, this is what Launchpad is for
<Whoopie> imbrandon: https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/240427
<Whoopie> launchpad says it was built successfully
<imbrandon> LaserJock: exactly
<imbrandon> Whoopie: i know i was pointing out the list dosent matter
<imbrandon> LaserJock: just said it better
<Whoopie> imbrandon: ok, sorry. you're right.
<gnomefreak> still doesnt mean it was sent to server
<LaserJock> it was built on the 29th
<LaserJock> so either it is held up somewhere or something happened
<imbrandon> Whoopie: apt-cache madsion xchat
<welshbyte> or madison :)
<Whoopie>      xchat | 2.6.1-0ubuntu2 | http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/universe Packages
<Whoopie>      xchat | 2.6.1-0ubuntu2 | http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/universe Sources
<Whoopie>      xchat | 2.6.6-0ubuntu1~dapper1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper-backports/universe Sources
<gnomefreak> Whoopie: what does sudo apt-get install xchat give you?
<LaserJock> it's not there
<imbrandon> see its souce only, not built ( or built but not in archive yet )
<gnomefreak> the source seems to be
<LaserJock> the thing to do is to look at Launchpad and archive.ubuntu.com
<LaserJock> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/x/xchat/
<imbrandon> but ummm
<Whoopie> gnomefreak: that the current version of xchat is installed.
<imbrandon> xchat | 2.6.6-0ubuntu1~dapper1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper-backports/universe Sources
<LaserJock> indicates that the source is in the archive but no binaries
<imbrandon> ^^ source ONLY
<gnomefreak> that telsl me something happened
<gnomefreak> tells*
<imbrandon> its not built on the arcive yet
<LaserJock> arggg
<LaserJock> there is often delay between getting build in Soyuz and hitting the archives
* gnomefreak has xchat 2.6.6 adn hates it
<LaserJock> it could be that backported binaries are hung up somewhere
<LaserJock> or need approval or something
<Whoopie> LaserJock: but the packages for main are there, not for universe
<LaserJock> or it could be that something went wrong if newer backports are already in the archives
<LaserJock> Whoopie: what packages for Main?
<gnomefreak> Whoopie: use xchat-gnome
<gnomefreak> xchat-gnome is just like xchat 2.6.6
<Whoopie> LaserJock: e.g. debootstrap
<Whoopie> gnomefreak: no, thanks ;)
<gnomefreak> Whoopie: backports dont backport main packages iirc
<gnomefreak> Whoopie: its the same things looks and menus
<gnomefreak> hence the reason i hate xchat 2.6.6
<LaserJock> backports can be of anthing, I think
<Whoopie>  OK: debootstrap_0.3.3.0ubuntu3~dapper1.dsc
<Whoopie>      -> Component: main Section: admin
<LaserJock> anyway .....
<LaserJock> the thing to do is to ping jdong or the archive team to see if it is a problem or not
<LaserJock> it could be it is on it's way
<LaserJock> or it could have gotten stuck or something
<Whoopie> LaserJock: can you do it? don't know how to do it, sorry.
<Whoopie> ah, jdong is on #ubuntu-devel
<gnomefreak> yep he just got htere
<imbrandon> i just did
<LaserJock> done
<somerville32> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/58493
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58493 in Ubuntu "Broken Package: totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin" [Untriaged,Confirmed] 
<bluefoxicy> yay https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/profile-memory-management-efficiency
<bluefoxicy> and hoard is not working >:|  it segfaults everything.
<geser> somerville32: have you dapper-updates for universe enabled? There is a correctly versioned package of totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin included
<somerville32> I believe so.
<somerville32> I guss I should post my source list - just let me clean up dog puke first :(
<somerville32> *guess
<lotusleaf> O_o
<lotusleaf> well I can skip lunch now
<kristog> LaserJock: i'm wrong if i say that the merge-o-matic queue is empty?
<LaserJock> kristog:  the queue? there are merges still needing to be done for Universe I believe
<kristog> 0 outstanding merges
<LaserJock> hmm, I'm not sure what outstanding merges means
* kristog too
<LaserJock> I'm pretty sure anything on http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html can be done
<kristog> :)
<bddebian> Yeah, all the NEW and Updated merges can be done
<kristog> bddebian: for example: gnomebaker should be updated?
<bddebian> kristog: Aye, or synced
<ryanakca> I'm having trouble with cdbs debian/rules + debuild -S -sa... http://pastebin.ca/157777
<ryanakca> and my guess is that it's something foolishly simple...
<bddebian> ryanakca: Make sure those are tabs and not spaces
<ryanakca> bddebian: they're tabs... unless vim has some wierd tabbing convention/method
<ryanakca> yep... stupid vim
<ryanakca> I changed them to emacs tabs, and it works
<bddebian> heh
<kristog> no, at last stupid vim user ;)
<ryanakca> kristog: yes, stupid for using vim
* ryanakca switches back to emacs
<zul> ryanakca: you dont have a space above that line?
* ryanakca signs the papers to convert to the religion of emacs
<kristog> this was not my point...
<kristog> ahahah
<kristog> :)
<ryanakca> zul: a space above what line?
<zul> line 14
<ryanakca> kristog: your point was?
<bddebian> See, I know something Once in a while :-)
<ryanakca> bddebian: yes
<bddebian> Oh no
* bddebian hides
<kristog> ryanakca: forget it :)
<AnAnt> bddebian: hiding from me ?
<ryanakca> kristog: O.o  ok :)
<bddebian> AnAnt: Yep ;-)
<AnAnt> ok
<ryanakca> zul: no, no space above line 14
<AnAnt> but 'acon' doesn't have a manpage supplied with it, and I dunno how to write manpages, so I dunno what to do
<AnAnt> I solved the other two issues & uploading it now
<bddebian> AnAnt: Either write one, ask someone to write one, or ignore it :-)
<AnAnt> ok, I will ignore it
<ryanakca> AnAnt: is it a kde app?
<AnAnt> since the acon author isn't replying my email !
<AnAnt> ignore what ? the manpage or the entire package ?
<ryanakca> AnAnt: in revu they didn't want to advocate until I had written a manpage... it's simple... I'll give you a template and you just have to fill it in :)
<AnAnt> ryanakca: nope, virtual console app.
<AnAnt> ryanakca: ok, thanks a lot !
<AnAnt> ryanakca: please do
<ryanakca> AnAnt: http://rkavanagh.homelinux.org/~ryan/foo.1
<AnAnt> bddebian: as for KDE, I removed the Replaces: field, kept the Conflicts: filed
<AnAnt> bddebian: now for archmage, I really need to discuss that
<AnAnt> bddebian: what do you by that you only want one changelog entry ?
<ryanakca> AnAnt: what you packaging with? cdbs?
<geser> AnAnt: does the programm have a goog --help output? if yes, then you could try help2man to get a start
<AnAnt> bddebian: I simply cannot remove the entry made by the original author ! isn't that morally incorrect ?!
<geser> s/goog/good/
<AnAnt> ryanakca: debhelper
<AnAnt> geser: what is good ?
<bddebian> AnAnt: Meaning that if this is the first time it's in Ubuntu/Debian, the debian/changelog should only say "Initial Release"
<ryanakca> AnAnt: oh
<bddebian> AnAnt: Isn't there an upstream changelog in the source already?
<geser> I had a typo in my sentence
<AnAnt> geser: I understand, I mean what is a "good" help ?
<dholbach> good night guys
<AnAnt> bddebian: huh ?
<bddebian> Gnight dholbach
<geser> is it enough to generate a manpage from it?
<ryanakca> G'night dholbach
<dholbach> night fellas
<kristog> night dholbach
<bddebian> AnAnt: The changelog file in the debian/ dir is specifically about the Distribution changes, not the source changes
<AnAnt> geser: I'd say so
<bddebian> AnAnt: The author should have their own changelog file in foo-1.0/
<AnAnt> bddebian: yes, but the author is the one who originally made the debian/ package too
<AnAnt> bddebian: and I added NOTHING to that packaging he did
<bddebian> Well that is bad unless they are a.. Nevermind, it's fine then
<AnAnt> bddebian: so I can't remove his entry in changelog, all what I did is changed the version naming to -0ubuntu1
<AnAnt> bddebian: so you will advocate it ?
<AnAnt> geser: ok, I am getting help2man, thanks
<bddebian> AnAnt: Sure
<AnAnt> bddebian: thanks !
<AnAnt> bddebian: ok, you'll need to hide, because I just re-uploaded acon & kchmviewer
<bddebian> AnAnt: OK, I'm getting ready to head home so I will try to hit them tonight
<AnAnt> ok
<welshbyte> ping -f bddebian
<welshbyte> bddebian: did you get my email?
<AnAnt> anyone knows of a manpage of several commands ?
<bddebian> welshbyte: Aye, but I haven't gotten to do it yet.. :-(
<welshbyte> bddebian: ok, no rush :)
* bddebian wishes he was independently wealthy so he could just quit this stupid job and play with Ubuntu stuff :)
<bddebian> Anyway, time to head home.  Later gang
<LaserJock> hehe, cya
<AnAnt> ok, how do I make a <BR> in manpages ?
<AnAnt> line break
<welshbyte> .br
<kristog> .BR
<welshbyte> lowercase i think
<kristog> wait..
<kristog> yes, lowercase :)
<welshbyte> :)
<AnAnt> thanks
<AnAnt> geser: ok, thanks for the info on help2man
<AnAnt> isn't there a readme2man ?
<somerville32> Do we have a help2woman?
<AnAnt> hehe
<welshbyte> AnAnt: i don't think the content of the generic readme file would be suitable for a man page, so probably not
<welshbyte> i know there's help2man though
<welshbyte> ah, you already mentioned it :)
<AnAnt> welshbyte: well, the readme that comes with the software is better than the --help output
<AnAnt> well, nevermind
<AnAnt> thanks for the help
<redguy> has anyone been playing with firefox2.0 yet?
<redguy> I'm trying to make firefox 2.0 use a directory other than ~/.mozilla on my Ubuntu box. I'm running the configure script with the --with-user-appdir=.fox2. Firefox is creating the ~/.fox2 directory but it is still using .mozilla. Is there anything more I should do in order to make it use the .fox2 directory?
<redguy> I just don't want the new firefox to mess up my profile...
<ryanakca> redguy: don't bother with it
<ryanakca> redguy: FireFox 2.0 crashes every 10-15 minutes on my system
<ryanakca> redguy: and most of the themes/extensions aren't supported yet
<redguy> heh
<redguy> ryanakca: that's why I'm afraid it might mess up my profile ;-)
<ryanakca> are you going to be using FF 1.5.0.6?
<ryanakca> if you aren't... just move ~/.mozilla to ~/.mozilla.old
<LaserJock> I used FF2.0b2 on my mac, if that's any help (I doubt it)
<redguy> LaserJock: your own build?
<LaserJock> no
<ryanakca> can someone please look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3004 ... only thing left is figure out if the image is GPL or not (from what I see)...
<LaserJock> downloaded from mozilla
<gnomefreak> firefox 2.0 beta 2 fixes the crashing on every start up among other things
<gnomefreak> ive been waiting for iwj to get back from holiday
* ajmitch has had very few problems with beta 1
<gnomefreak> beta 1 gave me and loooking at LP alot of others alot of issues so i compiled beta 2 and i no longer have any of the issues
<gnomefreak> that and the nvidia drivers from nvidia
<ajmitch> it's currently been open for 10 days, with several windows full of tabs
<ajmitch> probably just as stable as 1.5 for me
<gnomefreak> it always gave me the firefox is already running error when tried to open it (no ff process was running )
<gnomefreak> thunderbird did that to me too for a while
<ajmitch> it's amazing how many users on the forums were so eager to get knot 2
<LaserJock> why?
<LaserJock> they always love the latest crack
<ajmitch> yes
<ajmitch> but seeing how many of them who were up waiting for the release, getting so anxious about it
<crimsun> we really ought to have a knot that just doesn't do anything but present a blinking cursor post-grub/lilo
<LaserJock> crimsun: or at least a CLI only knot
<ajmitch> "Now *this* is edgy!"
<ajmitch> hm
* ajmitch spots upgrade breakage
<ajmitch> oops
<LaserJock> what package?
<ajmitch> oh, just looked like bashisms in nis maintainer scripts
<ajmitch> probably just a warning
* ajmitch should avoid running his python code as root when uninstalled
<LaserJock> this whole bash->dash thing has been interesting
<bddebian> Heya gang
#ubuntu-motu 2006-09-02
<bddebian> welshbyte: ping?
<welshbyte> pong
<welshbyte> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Hi
<bddebian> Hey, are you sure adonthell needed merging, and not just syncing?
<welshbyte> um, it was on http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html
<welshbyte> but maybe there's a newer upstream upstream version?
<bddebian> Was my python move the only change?
<welshbyte> bddebian: the python move was sorted out in debian, i believe
<welshbyte> but yes, from the last version your python move was the only change, it seems
<bddebian> That's my question.  Can it be synced straight from Debian than, without needing a merge?
<welshbyte> ah i see what you mean
<welshbyte> now you mention it, it probably could be :)
<welshbyte> there were some changes in config scripts but i couldn't really tell how important they were
<ryanakca> Can someone please look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3004 when they get a chance? Only thing left is figure out if the image is GPL or not (from what I see).
<kristog>  fix-released != closed ?
<somerville32> No.
<somerville32> Depends on the package
<geser> For which packages isn't fix-released == closed?
<kristog> this bug is closed https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/libgalago/+bug/26714
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 26714 in libgalago "beagle dies with libgalago error" [Medium,Needs info] 
<kristog> edgy ships a newer version and dapper is no more afflicted
<geser> then you can set it to fix-released and add a comment
<somerville32> Geser: I know of one example
<geser> do you remember it?
<somerville32> Yup
<somerville32> I'd show you too but you probably don't have access to it.
<somerville32> (or maybe you do *shrugs*)
<somerville32> But, anyhow
<somerville32> But the package was Pike
<somerville32> There was a security vulnerability in the current version
<somerville32> But they had already fixed it upstream and made a release
<geser> ok, security bugs may be special
<geser> but for normal bugs setting status to fix-releases closes a bug on LP
<somerville32> Well, I'd think that any bug fixed upstream and released but not synced would be that special case.
<crimsun> the semantics are identical
<crimsun> fix released -> closed
<crimsun> a bug should not be marked f.r. unless it in fact is available in the archive
<somerville32> f.r.?
<crimsun> "fix released"
<somerville32> Ah, yeah - I got that.
<somerville32> I guess I'll change it to f.c. then
<crimsun> where it -> fixed package(s)
* welshbyte reinstalls edgy with a knot 2 cd
<geser> crimsun: do you know if the universe sponsors team is still working?
<ryanakca> since -bug is sleeping... could bug 15178 be closed? The user has reported a fix to the bug.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 15178 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15 "fglrx hangs/crashes" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/15178
<crimsun> geser: yes, it is (as is the one for main). We're just incredibly busy atm.
<geser> ok
<crimsun> I probably have a few thousand unread Ubuntu e-mails that I'll attempt to process tonight
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> fun
* ryanakca gives crimsun a cup of hot coffee
<geser> I'm just wondering because my first debdiffs got uploaded very quickly (on the next day) and the recent ones are waiting
<crimsun> geser: right, it's called "I was less busy then and am extremely busy now"
<wolki_> hi motus! i'm the upstream german translator for comix, and there is an embarrasing bug in the translation for 3.1 (edgy). it doesn't use rosetta (yet?), so i can't fix it myself. what should i do? file a bug with a patch?
<Burgwork> wolki_, you can login to rosetta and make teh suggestion yourself
<wolki_> Burgwork: the problem is that comix translations are not in rosetta
<Burgwork> right
<Burgwork> is this a bug in the german translation?
<wolki_> yes
<wolki_> i confused left and right ^^;;
<Burgwork> did you make the mistake yourself, or did an Ubuntu translator make it?
<wolki_> nah, I made it... english is clockwise/counterclockwise, i made it turn left/right to fit into the translations for eog and to make it shorter, and used the wrong ones... thinko. and didn't use the feature and only realized it recently.
<Burgwork> then yes, file a bug
<wolki_> ok, thanks
<Burgwork> better would be to get another upstream release
<tseng> Burgwork: gnome is in string freeze
<Burgwork> tseng, comix isn't gnome
<tseng> oh i read eog
<tseng> my mistake
<Burgwork> no worries
<wolki_> Burgwork: I'e already fixed it for upstream's new versionbut that one's not in edgy (at least not yet)
<Burgwork> wolki_, if upstream has a new version, reuest that somebody package the new version, rather than carrying a patch
<wolki_> iirc there is already a request, but it's an old one for dapper (where the new package didn't happen). should i file a new one for edgy?
<Adri2000> hello :)
<Burgwork> wolki_, just change the description and reup the bug
<Burgwork> wolki_, another way todo it would be to ask the debian maintainer to upload the new version and ask for a sync
<wolki_> reup?
<Burgwork> mention the new version
<Burgwork> anyway, I have to run
<Adri2000> i need some help with dpatch : i want to create a few patches (with multiple patched files in each patch) for a new package (initial release). i tried dpatch-edit-patch test in the source directory, i get that : "make: *** No rule to make target `unpatch'.  Stop."
<crimsun> Adri2000: did you modify debian/rules as appropriate?
<Adri2000> no, don't se anything about that on the wiki
<Adri2000> i'm reading http://netz.smurf.noris.de/logs/freenode/2006/07/25/%23ubuntu-motu-school.log i think i'll find the answer there :)
<Adri2000> hm, i didn't find anything :(
<Adri2000> crimsun: how should i edit debian/rules ?
<crimsun> Adri2000: see dpatch(1)
<Adri2000> ok
<ryanakca> Can someone please look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3004 when they get a chance? Only thing left is figure out if the image is GPL or not (from what I see).
<bluefoxicy> it appears to be pervert day .... was another Edgy milestone released?
<bddebian> pervert day?
<bluefoxicy> bddebian:  there's a lot of off-color jokes about the naming convention for Edgy's milestones going about in some of the channels I'm in; so whenever a new one gets released there's a large influx of perverted comedy.
<bddebian> What milestones?
<tseng> you're in weirdo channels
<bluefoxicy> (okay so about 50 people commented for Knot 1 and only one or two for Knot 2)
<bluefoxicy> tseng:  I know
<tseng> i don't even see how you could make 'knot' sexual
<bluefoxicy> tseng:  I am sure you don't want to know.
<tseng> not that I need an example
<bluefoxicy> heh, a couple months ago someone in #-offtopic mentioned the possible revival of ubuntu-calendar
<bluefoxicy> was that a joke or did someone actually consider it?
<Adri2000> crimsun: ok ! i made a patch :) just a question : is there a rule about how naming patches ?
<micahcowan> what's the deal with ubuntu-calendar, anyway? Did it only go for a handful of months? I'm surprised it was ever around, considering how controversial it might be for some.
<crimsun> Adri2000: name it sensibly.
<bluefoxicy> micahcowan:  yeah, the controversy was over whether there was too much nudity or not enough :P
<Adri2000> but with 01_foo, 02_bar, .. ?
<micahcowan> lol
<crimsun> Adri2000: lexical ordering, yes, but make the names sensible
<micahcowan> iirc, there weren't even any boobs in the shots... just a butt, right?
<Adri2000> yep, ok, thank you
<crimsun> ah, the controversy from the old days.
<bddebian> heh
<bddebian> As opposed to "why the hell is mono default" of today? ;-P
<crimsun> back then we didn't even have -motu ;)
<micahcowan> if they were gonna decide it was okay to have in universe, they should've at least carried it through a full year. As there is, there ain't enough shots to make a calendar.
<tseng> crimsun: eh
<micahcowan> crimsun, where did discussion take place, then, -devel?
<tseng> micahcowan: yes
<tseng> but i talked dholbach into coming here pretty early on
<tseng> < 10 members
<tseng> or something
<bddebian> And what do we have now? 12? :-)
<tseng> uh, lots
<micahcowan> are all of the shots of ubuntu members? Or are the first few of professional models? (or both?)
<tseng> not everyone has stuck around
<tseng> micahcowan: 'shots'?
<tseng> oh jeez
<micahcowan> desktop backgrouns.
<tseng> the racy ones are all models
<micahcowan> backgrounds.
<tseng> the only one with developers was an april fools joke
<micahcowan> gotcha.
<bluefoxicy> lol
<bluefoxicy> nude models mind you.
<micahcowan> there wasn't much variety in models, though, right? I seem to remember exactly two different models.
<micahcowan> bluefoxicy, but again, just the butt, right? :-)
<tseng> there were 3 models
<bluefoxicy> micahcowan: I wouldn't have minded being photographed nude but I am not hot enough to be a model.
<micahcowan> lol.
<tseng> in the original artwork
<micahcowan> i c
<bluefoxicy> wow
<bluefoxicy> whoever wrote this is one hell of an architect
<bluefoxicy> the memory tracer I'm toying with replaces sbrk(), calloc(), malloc(), free(), realloc(), vmalloc(), and memalign() to track all growth of the heap and all allocations and frees
<bluefoxicy> everything is output to a profile file which is then read by a simulator
<bluefoxicy> the simulator uses tuning variables to simulate the behavior of glibc (for example, the MMAP threshold-- when an allocation is bigger than that, it gets its own mmap() segment) and profile the memory usage of the allocator versus the memory requested by the program and show how much memory is wasted (among other stats)
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [+o theCore]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [-o theCore]  by theCore
<bluefoxicy> you can do all kinds of neat stuff like graph memory use, allocation rate, or wasted memory over the entire course of the program; I'm looking at the average memory waste myself
<bluefoxicy> problem is it doesn't seem to be thread safe
<bluefoxicy> I'll have to rewrite it to be thread safe; it's going to slow the fuck out of everything I profile but at least I should be able to make it stop corrupting the output.
<bluefoxicy> Wolfram Gloger, and it appears to be MIT licensed.
<bddebian> welshbyte: Is pybackpack on REVU yours?
<welshbyte> bddebian: oh yeah... don't worry about it, i want it taken off REVU (but forgot to request it.. oops)
<bddebian> welshbyte: Oh, OK, I'll archive it, thx
<welshbyte> bddebian: cheers :)
<welshbyte> i'm too proud to put it into universe in its current state of bugginess ;)
<Adri2000> crimsun: still here ?
<Adri2000> i get "make: dpatch: Command not found" from pbuilder. dpatch must be in the build-depends ?
<crimsun> yes.
<Adri2000> ok
<Adri2000> applying patch 01_qtdir to ./ ... ok.
<Adri2000> applying patch 02_bitmapbutton to ./ ... ok.
<Adri2000> applying patch 03_bitmapslider to ./ ... failed.
<Adri2000> :-|
<Adri2000> crimsun: is there a verbose mode for that ? i really don't understand why it fails and 02_bitmapbutton works :/
<crimsun> probably because when you created 03_bitmapslider.dpatch you didn't account for the fact that it would be applied _after_ 02_bitmapbutton.dpatch
<crimsun> s/dpatch//
<bluefoxicy> oh hell yes!  I fixed mtrace!  I think.
<Adri2000> ah yes, some files are patched twice : by patch 02 and patch 03
<bluefoxicy> nope
<Adri2000> crimsun: so i could make only one patch, but it's not really a good solution...
<crimsun> or you could create the dpatches incrementally
<Adri2000> ok, i'm reading the man, it's explained
<bluefoxicy> oh wow, libpthread.so.0 is an elf binary
<bluefoxicy> the last time I looked at it it was 2 lines of text
<bluefoxicy> oh, it's like 5 lines of text.
* Hobbsee has just gotten a traffic fine for somewhere she's never, ever been.
<Hobbsee> how odd.
<bddebian> Heya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey bddebian
<TheMuso> hey Hobbsee. Sounds like fun.
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: heya..  indeed.
<Hobbsee> actually, that's the day after it died, so i certainly wasnt driving it.  only way that could have happened was if it was on the back of a tow truck.
<TheMuso> haha
<Adri2000> crimsun: another problem :)
<Adri2000> patches are applied correctly
<Adri2000> but then :
<Adri2000> dpatch call-all -a=pkg-info >patch-stamp
<Adri2000> 01_qtdir.dpatch: script expects -patch|-unpatch as argument
<Adri2000> make: *** [patch-stamp]  Error 1
<bddebian> Why are you using call-all instead of apply-all?
<tritium> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Hi tritium
<tritium> bddebian: still no sync?
<bddebian> Nope :-(
<tritium> okay, no worries
<Adri2000> bddebian: there is dpatch apply-all before : apply-all, appliying... ok, call-all and error
<Adri2000> -i
<bddebian> You are doing call-all in rules or apply-all performs a call-all?
<Adri2000> i put in debian/rules exactly what is specified in the man :
<Adri2000> patch-stamp:
<Adri2000>   dpatch apply-all
<Adri2000>   dpatch call-all -a=pkg-info >patch-stamp
<bddebian> Hmm, I don't think I've ever seen call-all used
<Adri2000> can i remove the call-all line ?
<bddebian> I think so
<Adri2000> ok, i try that
<TheMuso> I use the include file. SOmething like /usr/share/dpatch/dpatch.make
<TheMuso> include /usr/share/dpatch/dpatch.make
<TheMuso> I put that in debian/rules
<Adri2000> just include and nothing else to change ?
<TheMuso> You still have to put the relevant bits in to make sure the patch steps are performed. All that include line does is include the snippets like what you posted above. I am pretty sure the man page talks about the include file.
<Adri2000> ok, anyway my patches now work :) tanks
<Adri2000> thanks
<Adri2000> thanks
<Adri2000> oops...
<Adri2000> no 'tanks', just one 'thanks' TheMuso ;)
<bddebian> :-)
<welshbyte> brings a new meaning to getting tanked :)
<bddebian> heh
<welshbyte> bddebian: will you be attending the CC meeting on tuesday?
<bddebian> welshbyte: If you are gonna be there, I will try :-)
<welshbyte> oh i'll be there :)
<welshbyte> guess i should buy myself some other fans
<bddebian> buy?  I don't remember getting any money :-)
<welshbyte> sorry did i say "buy"? i meant brown nose :)
<theCore> is still there a need for a MOTU logo?
<bddebian> welshbyte: :-)
<theCore> here an attempt of logo: http://peadrop.com/files/motu-logo-attempt.png
<bddebian> What, no he-man? :-)
<welshbyte> if i had to draw a MOTU logo i'd do three small ubuntu symbols swirling in the distance like galaxies
<welshbyte> but i have no skill
<theCore> it basically a "sun", for universe, and a sergeant wings for master
<theCore> I also thought about doing some sort of spiral that could vaguely resemble the Ubuntu logo
<theCore> another attempt, http://peadrop.com/files/motu2.png
<theCore> It isn't easy to design a logo that represent MOTUs well
<crimsun> isn't the current LP logo a hammer?
<theCore> crimsun: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Logo should be updated then
<crimsun> ah, no, mistaken for core-dev
<theCore> that one doesn't look bad, http://peadrop.com/files/motu3.png
<theCore> it likes a mix between Ubuntu logo and a galaxy shape
<theCore> maybe I'm just losing my time, and MOTUs aren't "brandable"
<theCore> anyway
<theCore> 'night all
<Arbiter> 'morning
<Arbiter> hey Gloubiboulga
<Arbiter> :)
<Gloubiboulga> hello Arbiter
<phanatic> morning
<Arbiter> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey Arbiter
<Sp4rKy> \o
<heno> I'd like to plead for some help with reviewing and uploading some universe packages!
<heno> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2993
<heno> and http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2994
<heno> The plan is to move them through universe and into main before feature freeze :)
<heno> It's a a11y SoC project. Chris, the student, has packaged it but is not a MOTU yet
<ajmitch> good luck, they look like they need some work :)
* ajmitch just glanced at python-virtkey
<heno> ajmitch: really, in what sense?
<ajmitch> not using python policy, etc
<ajmitch> I'll try & write up some stuff on revu
<heno> ajmitch: ok, thanks
* heno goes to read up on python policy
<tortoise_> ajmitch where is this python policy?
<ajmitch> http://wiki.debian.org/DebianPython/NewPolicy
<tortoise_> this one http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/python-policy/
<ajmitch> yes
<ajmitch> plus you should use ${shlibs:Depends}, target edgy, use an orig.tar.gz (non-native versioning), and remove unnecessary cruft from debian/rules
<ajmitch> I doubt you'd want to make a new upstream release for every minor packaging change
<tortoise_>  ajmitch: Did you write some stuff on REVU.  Do I have to log in to see it, I can't for some reason.
<Hawkwind> Yes you have to be logged in
<tortoise_> When I click recover password it asks me to paste the text below into gpg
<tortoise_> there is however, no text
<xerxas> Hi, I would like to backport edgy's mldonkey, I want to use pbuilder
<xerxas> pbuilder create doesn't work as non root
<xerxas> is it normal ?
<kristog> yes.
<kristog> sudo pbuilder create sid --mirror ....
<kristog> sudo pbuilder build $pkg.dsc
<xerxas> ok
<Hobbsee> ... why sid?
<xerxas> thanks
<Goshawk> how can i obtain my REVU password?
<Goshawk> lostpw-py is broken
<kristog> Hobbsee: *habi*
<kristog> Hobbsee: *habit*
<Goshawk> s/-/.
<xerxas> I have read the packing guide, how can I contribute now M
<xerxas> ?
<Hobbsee> kristog: well, not a good habit if you've building for edgy.
<xerxas> I have a gpg key, not signed thought
<kristog> Hobbsee: uhm afaik edgy == unstle, it isn't?
<Hobbsee> kristog: no.
<Hobbsee> xerxas: you dont need a signed key, you're nto uploading it yourself
<Hobbsee> kristog: we take a snapshot of debian unstable, and merge it
<xerxas> Hobbsee:  so how can I contribute M
<xerxas> ?
<xerxas> is there a todo list ?
<xerxas> should I try to fix bugs ?
<xerxas> do some bug triage ?
<Hobbsee> gah.  where's dholbach when you need him
<Hobbsee> that's useful too
<kristog> Hobbsee: yes, ok, what i mean is that edgy is the last ubuntu version avaible
<Hobbsee> see the /topic
<Hobbsee> kristog: true.  unstable usually refers to debian unstable
<xerxas> Hobbsee:  where you advise me to start in the topic ?
<xerxas> UNMETDEPS?
<Hobbsee> xerxas: first link, on how to participate
<xerxas> Hobbsee:  you mean http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU ?
<Hobbsee> xerxas: yep
<xerxas>  ok
<xerxas> thanks
<Lathiat> anyone remember th ename of the program that prints word documents out in text
<Hobbsee> Lathiat: only that there are two versions of it.  tseng knows, iirc.
<Hobbsee> Lathiat: he asked me about it
<Lathiat> i used to use it way back
<Lathiat> cant rmemmember the name and apt-cache is failing me
<StevenK> catdoc is one
<Lathiat> ah, antiword
<geser> and there is also wv
<StevenK> My boss makes great use of catdoc.
<tseng> Hobbsee: thats wv
<tseng> Hobbsee: but that isnt what he asked for
<Lathiat> ah turns out i have some whack permissiosn on my package lists
<Lathiat> which is why apt-cache was turning a blank
<Hobbsee> tseng: ahhhhh.....
<tortoise_> is there a way to fetch my revu password?  I think the password recover program is nackered
<trappist> if a very minor bug is known to exist upstream, is it best to submit the fix upstream and wait for it to come back down the pike?  if so, what to do with the launchpad bug?
<trappist> bddebian
<bddebian> Hi trappist
<bddebian> Heya gang
<AnAnt> bddebian: hide
<bddebian> Uh oh :-)
<bddebian> AnAnt: Have more work for me? :-)
<AnAnt> bddebian: nope, not more than yesterday's stuff
<AnAnt> bddebian: nothing new I mean
<welshbyte> trappist: yeah if it doesn't affect things in ubuntu then it's probably best to wait for upstream to fix it and get on with some more important stuff ;)
<welshbyte> bddebian: howdy
<AnAnt> bddebian: you remember them ?
<bddebian> Heya welshbyte
<trappist> welshbyte: all the ones I'm talking about are very similar to bug 58589
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58589 in kdebase "Grammatical error in kcmkonq string" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58589
<bddebian> AnAnt: I don't remember which one I said I would advocate.  I was looking last night
<trappist> welshbyte: (and submitted by the same guy)
<AnAnt> bddebian: archmage
<AnAnt> bddebian: but I also uploaded kchmviewer & acon yesterday as I fixed the issues you & demon@poleboy.de mentioned
<AnAnt> demon doesn't seem to have come online since 2 days
<AnAnt> his nick starts with an s
<AnAnt> but not one of the s* here now
<tseng> i see several s's
<trappist> welshbyte: also, this submitter and I agree that importance is relative - they're string fixes, and he and I are both on something of a campaign to improve polish by fixing these things
<AnAnt> bddebian: but if you want more stuff to review tell me
<bddebian> Oh there is plenty on REVU and I'm trying to dig through MOTUREviewer bugs too
<AnAnt> k
<welshbyte> trappist: one of my old bugs (bug #3960 ) was similar and bddebian fixed that one
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3960 in gtodo "Typos in Misc Preferences tab" [Medium,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3960
<AnAnt> sorry if I am bugging you
<bddebian> Oh man, was I mean to AnAnt?
<welshbyte> nah
<Goshawk> is there a pbuilder guru here?
<geser> I'm not a guru but perhaps I can help you nonetheless (or someone else)
<Goshawk> thanks... my problem is taht i wanna to preserve the buildplace because i'm making a package and i should veryfy where teh compiled files are
<Goshawk> geser: i tried the --preserver-buildplace
<Goshawk> but didn't work
<Goshawk> also --debug does not do this
<geser> have to tried pbuilder login an then to build the package from within?
<Goshawk> geser: no
<Goshawk> how to do it?
<Goshawk> pbuilder login to login
<Goshawk> but how to put the folder to build in it?
<Goshawk> (the source tree)
<geser> you could copy into the dir where pbuilder is currently running your session
<Goshawk> but when i do pbuilder login i'm chrooted in it
<Goshawk> i'm logging in
<geser> yes but you can still copy from outside
<Goshawk> in another shell you mean
<geser> yes
<Goshawk> ok it's here
<Goshawk> now i should run debuild
<Goshawk> now found
<Goshawk> not
<geser> install devscripts inside pbuilder
<Goshawk> done
<Goshawk> unmet dependecies.. trying to find a way to solve it without typing the whole package list
<geser> if the package is known to apt  you can apt-get build-dep packagename
<Goshawk> no it's a new version of gcc
<Goshawk> it's modificated
<Goshawk> i've only the source tree
<Goshawk> ehehhe
<Goshawk> solved
<Goshawk> yep it's a brute hack
<Goshawk> but it works
<Goshawk> strange that --preserve-buildplace does not work
<Goshawk> thanks for your help geser
<Goshawk> another little thing: in man pbuilder i read  --debug
<Goshawk>               Turn on Debug mode of pbuilder, to be verbose about errors,  and
<Goshawk>               try to avoid cleanup processing when error happens in update
<Goshawk>                and create targets.
<Goshawk>  i did pdebuild -- --debug it failed and the cleanup procedure was done. should i fill a bug against pbuilder?
<tortoise_> ls
<tortoise_> ^^whoops
<love>  
<love> 
<RichiH> did love just spam the channel?
<love>  
<love> 
<love>  
<RichiH> love: i need you to stop with that, please
<love>     
<love> 
<love> 
<love> 
<love> 
<love> 
<love> 
<RichiH> *sigh*
<RichiH> anyway, have fun, guys :)
* somerville32 is away: Be back on Sunday night
<sladen> love: if you're going to spam the channel, could you please at least use UTF-8 :)
<kristog> do you know  where i can put diff and dsc from a merged /but not uploaded package?
<bddebian> File a bug on malone, attach the diff and subscribe MOTU Reviewers
<kristog> motu reviewer is a ml?
<kristog> s*
<bddebian> No a LaunchPad group
<bddebian> I think it's actually motureviewers
<woodstoc1> Hello?
<woodstoc1> Hi all! I have made a package (my first one) for bkchem (bkchem.zirael.org) but I have trouble to understand which files exactly I should upload to the REVU service. I already read the wiki-page but it seems that I am to stupid to understand it. I already put some effort (a huge amount in fact) into that package and it would be a shame if it would fail at this stage.
<tortoise_> woodstoc1 just dput revu your-package.changes and dput should do the rest
<woodstoc1> that one?
<woodstoc1> bkchem_0.11.5-0ubuntu1_i386.changes
<kristog> yes
<bddebian> bkchem is already on revu
<woodstoc1> I asked because I wondered if there is a special one if I would run "dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa ...
<woodstoc1> Well, it worked. Thank you.
<tortoise_> ajmitch: ping
<vil> doko: hi, do you have few minutes for chit-chat?
<BHSPitMonkey> hi all
#ubuntu-motu 2006-09-03
<tortoise_> anyone know why I can't get my password from revu?
<crimsun> that's a feature.
<tortoise_> marvellous
<crimsun> one of the admins can help you.
<crimsun> andrew, raphael, stefan, martin, etc.
<tortoise_> any admins aboot?
<bddebian> crimsun: YOu think the fix proposed in Bug #45722 is still valid?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45722 in flashplugin-nonfree "flashplugin-nonfree doesn't uses the proxy debconf key" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/45722
<crimsun> bddebian: yes.
<crimsun> bddebian: hold off on uploading, though, I need to fix the initscript order
<bddebian> OK, thx
<phanatic> good evening
<tortoise_> any revu admins about?
<tortoise_> bddebian: Ive made the changes to python-virtkey that you requested.  I uploaded the new version though it hasn't shown on revu.
<bddebian> OK
<BHSPitMonkey> so... I come across a program that's not very major, and it's repository version is outdated... I want to help get a current version in the repo, so my destination is the REVU?
<bddebian> Ideally, yes
<crimsun> we totally need a "crack team"
<bddebian> "crack team" ?
<crimsun> members of MOTU that specialise in the latest crack not in Debian
<crimsun> say, snort to pick a random example
<bddebian> Ah
<BHSPitMonkey> clever pun.
<crimsun> completely unintentional, fortunately.
<BHSPitMonkey> a crack team of developers... heh
<Bazzi> well, eclipse 3.2 including the callisto-release-plugins would be very great to have in edgy, too :)
<BHSPitMonkey> ha.
* bddebian is more like a "developer" on crack :-(
<crimsun> after I process all of geser's outstanding debdiffs, I'll look at a snap of audacity 1.3.2
<BHSPitMonkey> people need to understand the distinction between packages that should be included on a CD, and packages they'd prefer to have but can easily be retrieved from the repos
<BHSPitMonkey> ooh, the new audacity looks sweeet.
<BHSPitMonkey> it should come with edgy ;)
<crimsun> YeaNO.
<Bazzi> bddebian: what are you developing currently?
<bddebian> Bazzi: I don't "develop" anything unfortunately
<Bazzi> but?
<bddebian> But what?
<Bazzi> if you're on crack you must do something :-)
<bddebian> Heh
<bddebian> Speaking of which, time to get get dinner, bbiab
<kagou> hi. i'v dput my updated version of a package to revu.tauware.de but i can't see it.
<tortoise_> kagou: same prob here
<kagou> it seems that i'v been too fast after subscribe to contributor team
<kagou> i think that i'v uploaded before my pgp key was added to revu
<Fujitsu> Yes, that happens.
<kagou> Fujitsu: i was too excited ^^
<Fujitsu> (it happened to me when I first joined the team, and again when I used a new key)
<kagou> so Fujitsu how it was resolved ?
<Fujitsu> Ask a REVU admin to purge the upload, and sync the keyring,.
* kagou ask a REVU admin to purge my upload and sync the keyring ;) (gimp-dcraw)
<kagou> thanks Fujitsu
<welshbyte> howdy folks
<bddebian> Heya welshbyte
<welshbyte> hey bddebian. got any work^Wfun for me? :)
<bddebian> welshbyte: You fixed maxima? ;-P
<welshbyte> umm err, not exactly :(
<bddebian> :-)
<bddebian> welshbyte: Well find the azureus source then :-)
<welshbyte> got it.. what flavour love does it need?
<welshbyte> ooh java, this should be fun
<bddebian> welshbyte: No, we need it from redhat according to doko_
<bddebian> But when I pull from cvs.fedora.redhat.com I don't get the source just their patches
<welshbyte> oh we need to sync from.... redhat?
<bddebian> Oh, it won't be a sync :-)
<bddebian> The Debian packages needs a non-free java compiler while redhat builds with gcj as I understand it
<welshbyte> ah i see
<bddebian> welshbyte: Wanna help with something totally off the wall?
<welshbyte> bddebian: let's hear it first :)
<bddebian> welshbyte: join #yammer
<BHSPitMonkey> working on azureus?
<bddebian> BHSPitMonkey: I wanted to but I don't see the source that doko talks about
<phanatic> morning Hobbsee :)
<bddebian> Heya phanatic, Hobbsee
<phanatic> hey bddebian
<BHSPitMonkey> hmm, that's too bad
<Hobbsee> hey phanatic
<Hobbsee> hey bddebian
<BHSPitMonkey> the version out there really sucks
* welshbyte potters about on an FC5 box trying to figure out the equivalent of apt-get source
<bddebian> rpm-get? ;-P
<Fujitsu> Thankyou crimsun :)
<tseng> bddebian: you're hilarious
<tseng> you download the src.rpm from a mirror and rpm -i it
<tseng> it ends up in /usr/src/rpm i think
<tseng>  /usr/src/REDHAT, something like this
<bddebian> tseng: OK smarty pants then how do I apply their patches from cvs or are they already in the src.rpm?
<crimsun> Fujitsu: in the future please remember to note in which component the Debian source package originates
<Fujitsu> Oops.
<Fujitsu> For syncs?
<Fujitsu> I just filed a new one, I'll fix that >_<
<Fujitsu> Thanks :)
<crimsun> yes, see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-August/000182.html if you haven't already)
<Fujitsu> Yes, I saw that a while ago, hence the semi-conformance to it. I forgot about the component bit.
<Fujitsu> How do I discover which component it's in? packages.debian.org doesn't help.
<crimsun> packages.qa.debian.org/srcpackage
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<crimsun> the easy way is to mouseover the dsc URL :)
<Fujitsu> I can't find the component on that page either.
<bddebian> welshbyte: Did ams scare you away?
<crimsun> Fujitsu: mousover the dsc URL in the bottom left
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<Fujitsu> OK, thanks...
<crimsun> np
<Fujitsu> It'd be nice if there was a more obvious way..
<welshbyte> bddebian: nah, just lost my concentration
<bddebian> :-)
<crimsun> Fujitsu: packages.do doesn't list the component unless it's not main
<Fujitsu> Aha! A little silly...
<bddebian> welshbyte: Hmm, maybe doko means use the upstream source but apply the redhat patches from their cvs?
<welshbyte> bddebian: which version of azureus are we looking at anyway? the new (2.5?) version or one of the 2.4.x.. ?
<bddebian> welshbyte: 2.5
<welshbyte> right, so my looking at this fedora src.rpm is pointless anyway :)
<bddebian> Why is it 2.4?
<welshbyte> dunno
<welshbyte> because fedora is behind the times? :)
<welshbyte> (i jest, i jest...)
<bddebian> I meant that like, Why? Is it 2.4.  Not why is it 2.4? :-)
<welshbyte> ah.. yep it's 2.4.0.3-0.20060604cvs_1
<bddebian> Oh, hmm
<Fujitsu> 4 days, 193 merges. Great.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: you've got more than 4 days, but keep at it :)
<Fujitsu> No..
<Fujitsu> FeatureFreeze is 4 days away.
<crimsun> for main, yes. For universe it's not until the 28th.
<Fujitsu> Ah. Didn't notice the UniverseFreeze sitting there...
<bluefoxicy> awesome
<Fujitsu> The UVF and FF pages need to be updated for that.
<bluefoxicy> I raised the SDL maintainer a few hours ago, he's got the patches from Gentoo to fix the textrels
<Fujitsu> Neither say they're for main.
<bluefoxicy> I don't know if SDL 1.2.12 will hit before edgy though, probably not :<
<crimsun> SDL is in main, anyway, which is way past UVF.
* bluefoxicy qeRt's /usr/lib
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  shiiiit.  :(  You guys don't want wtf version of sdl do we have anyway
<bluefoxicy> .10
<crimsun> we'll have to backport all necessary patches.
<bluefoxicy> I don't know if the 1.2.9 patches apply to 1.2.10, they probably do
<bluefoxicy> it's a textrel fix though, which (unless we're running PaX suddenly) is only a performance issue (load-time and memory usage decrease by fixing it)
<Fujitsu> Hahah. I've had versions of about one-third of a percent of Ubuntu's source packages uploaded. What a great statistic >_<
<bluefoxicy> (with PaX, you can violate a PaX protection exactly 1 time as a method for emulating ELF .text relocations; this can be abused by a very, very lucky and very crafty attacker to inject code under extremely specialized conditions)
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  I have doubts that it's significant enough to justify a UVF break to merge the patches at this point anyway
<bluefoxicy> they're invasive assembly changes and they just fix TEXTRELs
* Fujitsu scratches his head over pypanel...
<Fujitsu> There are no changelog entries mentioning a new Ubuntu version!
<crimsun> bluefoxicy: that reads like a pretty poor reason for a UVF
<Fujitsu> Just a lot of merging.
<Fujitsu> No original reason >_<
<crimsun> I don't think mdz is going to fly with "invasive changes"
<bluefoxicy> <bluefoxicy> crimsun:  I have doubts that it's significant enough to justify a UVF break to merge the patches at this point anyway
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: heh.  okay then?  orig.tar.gz's the same?
<crimsun> (right, saw that, just concurring)
<bluefoxicy> yeah
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  maybe backports though, depending.
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<Fujitsu> It was just python2.4 changes, but there's no corresponding changelog entry.
<bluefoxicy> Or we can just ignore it until 1.2.12 for Edgy+1
<crimsun> gah.
* crimsun pokes Fujitsu 
<crimsun> dch -D, please!
<crimsun> granted I should have caught that, but...
<Fujitsu> -D?
<Fujitsu> What'd -D do?
<crimsun> more xfig_3.2.5-alpha5-7ubuntu1_source.changes: Distribution: unstable
<Fujitsu> Oops.
<Fujitsu> I didn't know I had to do that... Sorry.
<crimsun> you don't have to use dch -D specifically, but for manual uploads (e.g., merges), the distribution is important
<crimsun> the sync script that the archive admins use have special magic
<crimsun> has ^
<Fujitsu> OK.
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  I have no idea what the hell this is for  http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-x86/media-libs/libsdl/files/libsdl-1.2.9-sdl-blit-mmx-check.patch?rev=1.1.1.1&view=markup
<Fujitsu> That should be the only broken one, it's because I merged it manually.
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  it says it fixes segfaults
<bluefoxicy> installing bomberclone to see if it segfaults
<Fujitsu> I normally use dch -e, and it's been OK for the others because they were originally done by MoM.
<crimsun> right, MoM tweaks all that
<crimsun> again, it's partly my fault since I should have seen it
<bluefoxicy> (I see we don't have that patch; what exactly the problem is, I don't know..)
<Fujitsu> More my fault, I should have noticed that.
<crimsun> no biggie, I'll fix and reupload
<Fujitsu> Did Soyuz stop that from being put through?
<crimsun> yes, it's a silent fail
<crimsun> neither uploader nor changed-by gets notification
<Fujitsu> OK.
<bluefoxicy> I'll ask about it.
<welshbyte> is it ok to close bug 31183? seems like the update was done but no one closed it
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31183 in swt-gtk "Missing: Update libswt-gtk-3.1 to revision 3.1.2 for Azureus 2.4.0.0" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31183
<tseng> bddebian: you can open the srpm in file-roller btw
<tseng> bddebian: and the patches are in there as seperate files, if there happen to be patches
<crimsun> welshbyte: yep.
<welshbyte> ok now we need to get 3.2 from debian :)
<Fujitsu> Thankyou for those uploads, crimsun :)
<bddebian> welshbyte: For 2.5? ;-P
<welshbyte> bddebian: indeedy
<crimsun> Fujitsu: np.
<welshbyte> bddebian: i tried building the debian package of 2.5 and the control file seemed to suggest that it would build with gcj, only we need to update that swt-gtk thingamabob 3.2 for it
<bddebian> welshbyte: The control file seemed to suggest?
<welshbyte> bddebian: yeah the build-depends section had alternatives to the sun java stuff
<welshbyte> using |
<bddebian> Isn't there a note in README.Debian about it though?
* welshbyte looks
<welshbyte> yep, written in May
<bddebian> Hmm
<welshbyte> there have been a few changes since then
<welshbyte> of course, i'm being dangerously optimistic
<bddebian> :-)
<bddebian> And I don't know if that is the only thing doko was concerned about..
<welshbyte> was he just concerned about things or does he know for certain what state it's in?
<crimsun> hmph, another heisenberg.
<crimsun> although at this point it has stopped being a heisenberg and fairly consistent :/
<welshbyte> :/ heisenbugs are annoying
<bddebian> welshbyte: I think his main concern was building with a non-free compiler but I don't know for sure
<bddebian> crimsun: Ah, but you can fix anything
<crimsun> bddebian: with enough time & money, most people could.
<bddebian> I couldn't
<crimsun> then add more money.
<bddebian> More money would make me smarter?
<welshbyte> people with money don't need to be smart
<welshbyte> e.g. Bush
<tseng> 1, Bush graduated from Yale, 2, save your politicing for somewhere else in the future
<welshbyte> tseng: apologies
<bddebian> Heh, that was actually pretty mild :-)
<crimsun> the point is that if you have said resources, someone else can do it :)
<bddebian> I like doing it.  I don't particularly like being stupid :-)
<crimsun> maybe I prod you with a hobbsee stick you'll stop saying that
<crimsun> +if
<welshbyte> oh this is getting complicated
<welshbyte> debian has those swt-gtk 3.2 libraries in a source package called swt-gtk but we don't have it in ubuntu and the libraries are provided by the eclipse source package
* welshbyte finds himself out of his depth
<crimsun> not really.
<crimsun> looks like the first step is to make the eclipse source package stop building those binary packages, whenupon you'll be able to ask for swt-gtk to be NEWed, then azureus will be buildable
<welshbyte> eclipse provides an earlier version of the packages (3.1)... would it break other things to stop providing them?
<crimsun> well if you have swt-gtk (which provides 3.2, no?), then you'd want packages to build-dep against its -dev
<crimsun> you'll have to work out whether Conflicts/Replaces is/are necessary
<welshbyte> i hate to keep asking questions, but, how would i work that out?
<tseng> if package a has the same files as package b and they cant be put in a seperate place and expected to work
<tseng> they conflict and or replace
<tseng> replaces if one supercedes the other for good
<welshbyte> ah ok, makes sense
<bddebian> This is crazy, there is just too much to do..
<welshbyte> bddebian: in general, or to get azureus to build?
<bddebian> welshbyte: In general.  REVU is out of control, Bugs are out of control, ad finitum :-)
<welshbyte> bddebian: guess that's what happens when you're (ubuntu is) popular :)
<welshbyte> bddebian: don't let it affect your motu-vation ;)
<bddebian> welshbyte: :-)
<bddebian> Well as the core-devs say.  What I do is minimal anyway
* tseng makes a funny face
<bddebian> Funny face?
<tseng> yes
<tseng> you are either undyingly self-deprecating and cynical or just like to twist things around
<bddebian> What am I twising around?
<tseng> "core-dev" != tech board
<tseng> and neither called it minimal
<bddebian> And yes I am undyingly self-deprecating in case it's not obvious :-)
<imbrandon_> ugh i got a problem
<imbrandon_> re
<imbrandon_> anyone here using upstart yet ?
* welshbyte nods
<imbrandon_> know howto recover from a mis-install of it?
<imbrandon_> heh
<bddebian> tseng: Seriously though, how would you put what was said?
<imbrandon_> here let me tell you all what i have managed to do and then i'll take sugestions
<tseng> bddebian: I wouldnt have said it, I guess
<bddebian> Wouldn't have said what?
<Fujitsu> imbrandon_, what's the problem?
<imbrandon_> well i instlled upstart and it removed ubuntu-minimal and sysinitv ( as per normal ) rebooted , and ......
<imbrandon_> nothing, a login prompt with no hostname , no network, no nothing
<imbrandon_> something is terribly wrong
<imbrandon_> afaik its a dropin repacement is what keybuk say earlier
<imbrandon_> well now i'm stuck
<imbrandon_> and not quite sure how to fix it LOL
<imbrandon_> oh and no /home
<imbrandon_> so i'm guessing its a busybox login
<ajmitch> imbrandon_: and upstart-compat-sysv ?
<imbrandon_> but no idea
<imbrandon_> ajmitch: no it dident ask me to install that ( e.g dident depend on it ) so i guess not
<ajmitch> imbrandon_: no, but keybuk told you to
<imbrandon_> gah i must have missed that
<ajmitch> "Install the upstart and upstart-compat-sysv packages from universe.
<ajmitch> This will ask to remove sysvinit (and thus ubuntu-minimal) in favour of
<ajmitch> the new packages."
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch
<imbrandon_> shit is there a recovery option now ?
<ajmitch> it's somewhat needed to get /etc/rcX.d used
<ajmitch> hello
<ajmitch> imbrandon_: your stack of live cds?
<imbrandon_> yea i have a  live cd , not a problem but .... um well chroot in and install it ?
<ajmitch> yes
<imbrandon_> cool ok , let me take this lappy back there and i'll try that , thanks ajmitch
<imbrandon_> i was / am in over my head atm LOL should have read a bit more carefull before replaceing
<imbrandon_> vital sytstem stuff
<imbrandon_> heh
<imbrandon_> 
<imbrandon_> 
<ausimage> Hello I wanted to bring to the attention of MOTU bug #58682
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58682 in galeon "Consistent Crash on Specific Pages in Edgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58682
<ajmitch> hit & run bugs.. fun
<Fujitsu> Yup.
<welshbyte> heh, i was just helping that person in -bugs
<crimsun> .oO( why is that a motu issue? )
<welshbyte> ooh launchpad turns about:plugins into a link, that's a nice touch
<imbrandon> ajmitch: thanks man worked like a charm, dunno why i dident think of it, but you live and learn i guess ;)
<imbrandon> everything working perfect now, well atleaste as it was
<imbrandon> ahh well hows things MOTU world? /me is back from the birthday boys family get togather
<imbrandon> anyone know where i can get the list of vga= modes for the kernel boot parms ? e.g vga=<val>  to make the console say 1600x1200@16bit color ?
<Amaranth> i wish there was one for 1440x900@32-bit :)
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> probably is there are tons of modes i just dont know them and Uncle Google isnt helping much
<imbrandon> i just hate when i drop to tty1 its such a large font , and lately i've been doing it a quite a bit
<welshbyte> imbrandon: vga=ask lets you choose from a list
<Amaranth> imbrandon: Oh, you can blame usplash for that
<Amaranth> on my laptop i get what looks like 800x600 screen size but the terminal thinks it has more room
<Amaranth> so i can't see what i'm typing, it's off the bottom of the screen
<Amaranth> and i believe setting vga= breaks usplash
<imbrandon> well i turn off usplash most of the time anyhow ( unless i'm demoing it to someone to "awe" them )
<imbrandon> so no big loss
<welshbyte> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey welshbyte
<imbrandon>  .... cuz we all just wanna be big rock stars , live in hilltop houses and drive 15 cars ...... 
<pcniatic> there is any problem with the wiki?
<pcniatic> i cant see it
<imbrandon> pcniatic: yea seems dead
<imbrandon> it will most likely be back soonish
<imbrandon> just try it again later i guess
<pcniatic> ok
<imbrandon> they might be working on something at the DC ( though i doubt it this late on a sat night )
<pcniatic> i doubt it too
<Whoopie> Hi, did anybody find out why some packages didn't arrive into the dapper-backports archives (e.g. xmoto, xchat, kopete)?
<Hobbsee> Whoopie: because it broke?
<Hobbsee> http://launchpad.net/bugs/58144 perhaps
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58144 in soyuz "Backport is rejected if an older backport is already there" [Critical,Confirmed] 
<Burgundavia> UWN is being edited as we speak. Gobby on port 6522 on 24.69.71.211 <-- please edit
<Hobbsee> Burgundavia: you do it via gobby.  cool!
<Burgundavia> the wiki broke
<Hobbsee> true that
* Fujitsu pokes his head in.
<Plug> GThread-ERROR **: GThread system may only be initialized once.
<Plug> No Gobby for me! :(
<welshbyte> plug: are you seeing bug 49780 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49780 in gobby "Gobby crashes upon load when GNOME accessibility options are turned on." [Untriaged,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/49780
<Burgundavia> welshbyte: hmm, not seeing that in edgy, with orca
<Plug> I'll look
<Plug> but I don't think I have any accessibility options turned on
<Plug> though it seems I did have them enabled
<Plug> or at least the first box ticked. :)
<Burgundavia> Fujitsu: to answer your question in the gobby session, that soc stuff is mostly just a brain dump to be cleaned up
<Fujitsu> OK, I thought it must have been something like that...
<Fujitsu> My internet connection is being really really laggy and bad at the moment...
* Fujitsu kicks it a bit.
<Burgundavia> there is a note at the top of the section saying that, but it is hard to miss
<Burgundavia> s/hard/easy/
<Burgundavia> I am going to bed, but feel free to edit to your hearts content. Machine will be up
<Fujitsu> Are we going to list all of the SoC projects?
<Burgundavia> might, see how much space it ends up taking
<Burgundavia> I might list them on a seperate page, or get a fridge article written about it
<Fujitsu> OK.
<Burgundavia> possibly a seperate posting to ubuntu-news
<Fujitsu> That's not a bad idea.
* Fujitsu checks what he has during period one on Wednesday.
<Fujitsu> Hrm.
<kagou> i had problem recovering my password for revu.
<kagou> To decrypt your password, type the following into your shell:
<kagou> > gpg -d <<EOT ; echo
<welshbyte> kagou: you and lots of us others too :)
<welshbyte> it's been broken for a while
<kagou> welshbyte: ah ok. thanks welshbyte
<kagou> so we must wait
<welshbyte> i guess so
<phanatic> morning
<welshbyte> morning
<phanatic> hi welshbyte
<welshbyte> hey phanatic
<Sp4rKy> help
<Sp4rKy> \o
<Fujitsu> ?
<Sp4rKy> sorry
<Sp4rKy> bad use of /amsg :p
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<tortoise_> Any revu admins about?
<tortoise_> I can't get my password from the recover system and I re-uploaded a package with some corrections and it hasnt shown up either
<welshbyte> tortoise_: the password recovery script has been broken for a while... not sure about why your upload didn't work though
<zanaga> I just filed a sync request on tailor, does it look ok? https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/58697
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58697 in tailor "[Edgy]  Please sync tailor from Debian Sid" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed] 
<zanaga> hmm.. ;)
<tortoise_> welshbyte:  What is the process for uploading a corrected package?  I tried uploading a package with the same name and that failed with an ftp error.  I bumped the version up one and tried which seemed to work but it hasn't registered on revu.
<welshbyte> tortoise_: which package is it?
<tortoise_> python-virtkey
<welshbyte> tortoise_: what command (including options) did you build the source package with?
<tortoise_> dpkg-buildpackage -sa -rfakeroot
<tortoise_> welshbyte: any ideas?
<welshbyte> tortoise_: not really :/ maybe your bumping the version number confused it? it's unlikely but i don't know the intricacies of revu
<tortoise_> Is there a way to make it clear everything and start again?
<Fujitsu> Ask a REVU admin, tortoise_.
<tortoise_> are there any about?
<Fujitsu> Not as far as I know.
<tortoise_> grrrrr
<Hobbsee> ajmitch, siretart might be
<tortoise_> thanks welshbyte, Fujitsu
<Hobbsee> tortoise_: what's the problem?
<tortoise_> ajmitch, siretart: poke
<tortoise_> Can't get my revu password and I've corrected a package I uploaded earlier and it wont let me upload the corrected package
<Hobbsee> ah
<neutrinomass> Just asking for confirmation: KDE menus look in /usr/share/applications for .desktops, right ?
<sladen> siretart: ^^ see tortoise_ above.
<sladen> tortoise_: what did you register with?
<geser> what happens with the changelog entries from a package with ubuntu changes when it gets synced?
<geser> are they lost?
<Hobbsee> geser: yes
<Hobbsee> geser: they're still on changelogs.ubuntu.com though
<tseng> they arent relevant after a sync
<tseng> since all ubuntu changes are dropped
<phanatic> ivoks: hi, may i pm you?
<ivoks> hi
<ivoks> umm... is there anything to hind from others? :)
<phanatic> ivoks: yeah, i hope it's not a problem :)
<ivoks> s/hind/hide/
<phanatic> :)
<geser> can a motu please review bug 58707 and bug 58708 and add an ACK if everything is ok? thanks
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58707 in ussp-push "[Sync Request]  ussp-push 0.9-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58707
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58708 in multisync "[Sync Request]  multisync 0.82-6.1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58708
<geser> Hobbsee: have you some time to look at bug 58707 and bug 58708 and add an ACK?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58707 in ussp-push "[Sync Request]  ussp-push 0.9-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58707
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58708 in multisync "[Sync Request]  multisync 0.82-6.1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58708
* Hobbsee is currently dealing with the mess that is kde
<lexual> I have a trivial patch for a bug. Can anyone help me out with getting it applied?
<tortoise_> sladen: register with?
<tortoise_> can anyone help me with my revu woes? An admin perhaps?
<tortoise_> pleeease it's important I get this sorted out
<sladen> tortoise_: you said that you had registered with 'REVU'
<sladen> tortoise_: which email address did you use when registering with REVU
<tortoise_> sladen: cej105@soton.ac.uk
<tortoise_> I put the gpg key on LP and got an admin to add it to revu
<sladen> tortoise_: but you can't log in?
<sladen> tortoise_: your password for REVU will (should) have been sent encrypted to you
<sladen> tortoise_: but I know REVU might be slightly broken is the uid is the first on the key (it wouldn't send me mine
<tortoise_> the wiki page says click the recover button to get the password but that is apparently broken
<sladen> siretart: can you manually send <tortoise_> the REVU password for cej105@soton.ac.uk
<tortoise_> sladen: So what do I do?
<sladen> tortoise_: oh, you're in Southampton?
<sladen> tortoise_: I pop by there now and again
<tortoise_> sladen: cool
<vil> doko: ping
<sladen> tortoise_: ah, are you the on-screen keyboard SoC?
<tortoise_> sladen: yep
<tortoise_> heno wants it in main so I need to get it in universe pretty sharpish
<sladen> tortoise_: indeed.  Sadly there's only one REVU admin---siretart
<tortoise_> siretart: ping!!
<siretart> sladen: thats not correct. raphink, sistpoty, ajmitch are as well
<siretart> tortoise_: pong
<siretart> unfortunately, I'm currently moving :(
<tortoise_> siretart: okey doke, so you can't help now
<siretart> tortoise_: your keyid?
<siretart> ah, got it
<siretart> tortoise_: you should have it in your inbox
<tortoise_> siretart thanks
<tortoise_> siretart: It hasn't come through.  DId you send it to cej105 at soton dot ac.uk
<tortoise_> ?
<tortoise_> siretart: thanks email came through
<tortoise_> siretart, \sh, sistpoty, ajmitch, raphink: Is there a way I can get my packages (onboard and virtkey) deleted from revu since they seem to be in an odd state
<tortoise_> it won't let me upload any changes
<sladen> tortoise_: can you re-upload them?
<tortoise_> sladen: get an ftp error if I do with the same name and does nothing with a different filename
<tortoise_> bbl
<sladen> tortoise_: try  dput -f ubuntu ...
<seaLne> i decided to play with cdbs (Makefile type package) but it isn't finding stuff in the packages lib dir so fails to build, any hints on what i might be missing?
<seaLne> this previously built fine with just debhelper
<kagou> did the problem to recover password on revu solved ?! Or do i ask a revu admin to create my password ?
<tortoise_> kagou:admin
<kagou> ok tortoise_ . So is there a revu admin around ?! :)
<kagou> thanks tortoise_
<tortoise_> Getting this error from revu: Uploading via ftp virtkey_0.41.dsc: Error '553 Could not create file.' during ftp transfer of virtkey_0.41.dsc
<tortoise_> I am using  dput -f revu ../virtkey*changes
<seaLne> recently uploaded it already?
<tortoise_> seaLne: yesterday
<seaLne> probably not the problem i've had a few times if i tried uploading with hardly any gap
<kagou> ++
<phanatic> evening
<Toadstool> hi everybody
<Sp4rKy> please, does debuild run make distclean ?
<fbond> Sp4rKy, debuild does 'debian/rules clean'
<Sp4rKy> ok
<fbond> if your debian rules file then runs 'make distclean', you get make distclean
<Sp4rKy> so if it runs make distclean, i need run ./configure before for create the Makefile, write ?
<fbond> it's certainly possible that you will need to do that, yes
<sander_m> Hello. Could someone please look into bug #53544, syncing gnome-hearts from Debian? I first requested it 8-9 weeks ago but no result yet. I had hoped to be in time to write a MainInclusionReport for it after it landed on universe, but I fear I may already be too late.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53544 in Ubuntu "Please sync gnome-hearts from Debian" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/53544
<Sp4rKy> fbond, but configure needs B-D for works good, and debuild dpesn't get them, so how configure could run correctly before make distclean ?
#ubuntu-motu 2007-08-27
<coNP> The question is if want to empty the REVU queue or have 3 perfect pacakges... :)
<norsetto> coNP: 3 perfect packages! nothing but perfection
<norsetto> coNP: and you know you can do both :-)
* coNP runs 3 pbuilders for the telepathy-<libs> from bigon :)
* coNP has /var 100% full :(
<norsetto> coNP: treat it well, that was my first package (ah, the memories ....)
<coNP> norsetto: which one?
<norsetto> coNP: telepathy-sofiasip (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/111728)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111728 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Please package telepathy-sofiasip" [Wishlist,Fix released] 
<coNP> Oh. These are telepathy-{haze,mission-control,salut}
<norsetto> coNP: yeah, I remember I did something on libmissioncontrol (thats how it was called then)
<coNP> Sure. I guess these are package updates
<norsetto> coNP: I guess, everything was passed over to Debian
<cbx33> ping TheMuso
<coNP> norsetto: I don't know
<norsetto> coNP: me too, way too many things I don't know and I might never know
<TheMuso> cbx33: Yeah
<TheMuso> norsetto, coNP, any packages you have looked at need a second advocate?
<cbx33> TheMuso, got a sec for a pm?
<coNP> TheMuso: : boswars
<TheMuso> Sure.
<TheMuso> Ok
<coNP> and two others
<coNP> check REVU please :)
<TheMuso> Sure
<ScottK> coNP: You are doing a great job.  Keep it up.
* coNP has time now. 
<superm1> TheMuso, i need one on mythbuntu-control-centre if you can
<coNP> bigon: what is the difference between hase and your telepathy-hase package?
<coNP> !info hase gutsy
<ubotu> Package hase does not exist in gutsy
<coNP> !info telepathy-hase gutsy
<ubotu> Package telepathy-hase does not exist in gutsy
<coNP> !info telepathy-haze gutsy
<ubotu> Package telepathy-haze does not exist in gutsy
<coNP> !info haze gutsy
<ubotu> Package haze does not exist in gutsy
<norsetto> no difference :-)
<TheMuso> superm1: Sure.
<bigon> coNP: haze has been packages without the help of the debian tp ream
<bigon> team
<coNP> bigon: okay. I just checked and got haze 0.1.1-0ubuntu1 from the archives.
<coNP> REVU has also 0.1.1-0ubuntu1
<bigon> tp-haze still sit in the debian new queue
<bigon> coNP: yes I think my pkg should be dropped for now
<coNP> I still don't understand why to package / review the same version again...
<coNP> For Ubuntu. Debian has its own queue :)
<bigon> coNP: both pkg have been at the same time by different persons
<coNP> bigon: so you think I can archive your telepathy-haze package?
<bigon> coNP: yep
<coNP> bigon: but you say once debian includes telepathy-haze, we can sync / merge and drop haze?
<bigon> coNP: yep
<coNP> Okay. For an update package do I need a second ack?
<coNP> I guess only an UVFe.
<coNP> bigon: can you please file UVFe requests for your update packages?
<norsetto> ok, thats it, I'm heading to bed....
<norsetto> night all!
<TheMuso> Does anybody know any other gimpnet servers appart from irc.gnome.org?
<coNP> bigon: Perhaps you might ask as well if they would be permitted (from ScottK, soren, StevenK, zul, Hobbsee). I am glad to review / sponsor you the uploads once done with the UVF part
<bigon> coNP: ? which package? tp-haze?
<coNP> No. telepathy-mission-control, telepathy-salut and empathy
<coNP> Haze has the proper version.
<bigon> coNP: uvfe has been already filled :o
<coNP> bigon: then I am sorry.
<coNP> BTW next time you can adds comment for this on REVU
<coNP> To give poor reviewers a chance to notice the fact :)
<coNP> In fact there is no real need to review these packages any more.
<coNP> If two MOTU acks them
<superm1> thx for looking that over TheMuso.  I've never used desktop-file-validate before, but the desktop file works as is.  Did you run it on the resultant .desktop, or the .in?  The warnings that come up may only have been from the .in since several things can still be translated at that point
<TheMuso> superm1: On the desktop itself.
<TheMuso> I am well aware of the .in file having bits that wouldn't be recognised.
<superm1> TheMuso, okay.  Well i'll be sure to fix that in a future upload then.
<TheMuso> superm1: Glad to be of help.
<TheMuso> Ouch! Boswars is big!
<coNP> TheMuso: yep.
<ajmitch> hi
<superm1> TheMuso, can you archive the control centre revu item, i still dont have my revu permissions
* coNP archived that
<ajmitch> superm1: what permissions would you like on revu? :)
<superm1> ajmitch, permissions to do revu'ing :)
<superm1> i'm still marked as a contributor
<ajmitch> not any more
<ajmitch> logout & log back in
<superm1> okay sweet thanks
<TheMuso> superm1: Did that as soon as I acked.
<superm1> TheMuso, wasn't sure, and my DNS is a bit finicky right now to resolving, so i couldnt get to the revu site
* ajmitch wonders who the person was who flamed tim hull for a thread on -devel-discuss
<TheMuso> ajmitch: Wouldn't we all like to know.
<ajmitch> it was more than a bit over the top
<kompozer> tonyyarusso: ping
<superm1> coNP, on gtkglextmm, i ended up with a FTBFS, did you build it in pbuilder?
<superm1> or sbuild?
<TheMuso> superm1: What sort of FTBFS?
<superm1> TheMuso, make[1] : *** No rule to make target `distclean'.  Stop.
<TheMuso> ah
<RAOF> In case you've never fixed something like that before, StevenK pointed me at "if [ -f Makefile ]  ; then $(MAKE) distclean ; fi"
<superm1> I have never had to fix something like that before.  I'll add that as a comment though.  thanks RAOF
<RAOF> Another, less lintian-clean solution is to add a "-" before the start of the line, to make it ignore errors.
<superm1> surprisingly, actually there already is a - at the start of the line
<RAOF> Oh, really?  Hm.  I thought that should ignore errors, it has for me in the past.
* RAOF stabs wine, and stabs nvidia twice as hard.
<xtknight> !revu
<ubotu> REVU is a web-based tool to give people who have worked on Ubuntu packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and comment on in a structured manner. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<xtknight> anyone have an idea if or when qtpfsgui would hit universe for gutsy?  would this be gutsy+1 only?  http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=7
<superm1> xtknight, assuming it gets accepted to the archive before Aug 30th, it will be in gutsy
<xtknight> ahh
<superm1> xtknight, i'll look it over right now
<mohammad> ScottK: are you here?
<xtknight> eh?  you dont have to.  i found his debs here meanwhile http://ubuntu.davromaniak.eu/dists/gutsy-depomaniak/all/
<xtknight> it would be nice if it were in gutsy universe but no hurry
<xtknight> i know this is an odd question but is there a way to install a downloaded deb where it will install the Depends from the repositories?  (understanded that this is poor practice)
<mohammad> I was told by vil that http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=75 needs to be reviewed by someone knowledgeable in licensing issues. would someone please take a look?
<tedp> i have a new version of ccontrol ready for upload to debian, awaiting sponsorship. i know it's getting late in the gutsy release cycle, would anyone be interested in grabbing the package now for ubuntu? It fixes a "fails to run at all" bug, bug #109157. Source is at http://lazypants.org/~ted/debian/pool/main/c/ccontrol/ccontrol_0.9.1+20060806-4.dsc
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109157 in ccontrol "ccontrol SEGVs on startup" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109157
<xtknight> superm1, well i d/l his dsc, dpkg-source -x/debuild -us -uc and i can confirm the program runs fine on amd64.  so that's good news.  am i qualified to comment on his revu?
<TheMuso> xtknight: If on the console, you could install the deb with sudo dpkg -i, and then run sudo apt-get -f install to install its deps.
<xtknight> TheMuso,  ahh that's a good idea
<superm1> xtknight, only MOTU can comment on revu, and i just tested it pbuilder, and found some problems, but it should build as is currently
<xtknight> actually i am having some issues with the program now (some dependencies like hugin's image stack are not satisfied)
<xtknight> what should the avg user do if he finds a problem with a REVU pkg?  just email the author?
<xtknight> im adventurous just not motu yet :)
<StevenK> RAOF: My if line won't help with "make[1] : *** No rule to make target `distclean'. Stop."
<RAOF> StevenK: Hm.  Doesn't that error get spat out if Makefile doesn't exist, as well as if there's no distclean target?
<RAOF> Or is it a slightly different error in that case :/
<StevenK> Hrm, maybe you're right.
<superm1> i would think it to still work
<superm1> xtknight, if you see an issue with the package, if the author is on IRC, go ahead and let them know here.
<TheMuso> superm1: Let me grab gtkglextmm and I'll see what I get in my sbuild setup.
<sn9> TheMuso: i always thought it was irc.gimp.net
<TheMuso> RAOF: Well never mind, I am back on.
<RAOF> TheMuso: Um, what was that in reference to?
<TheMuso> RAOF: I couldn't connect for a while. I got dumped off.
<TheMuso> superm1: Its building for me.
<superm1> TheMuso, so pbuilder only issue then?
<TheMuso> superm1: Dunno. I guess it failed right at the start for you?
<superm1> TheMuso, yes
<TheMuso> as in, didn't configure, and build?
<superm1> not at all
<TheMuso> hmm well I dunno.
<TheMuso> I could set up pbuilder and have a look.
<TheMuso> superm1: Successfully built.
<superm1> TheMuso, hm what to make of that i wonder.
<TheMuso> ...and this on an arch thats not officially supported any more.
<StevenK> TheMuso: Under pbuilder, or sbuild?
<TheMuso> StevenK: sbuild
<superm1> TheMuso, after adding that if block to check for the Makefile, it works in pbuilder
<superm1> so i would say the poster just needs to make that change and things will be fine
<TheMuso> Right.
<imbrandon> ./` ... and I hate every thing about you ... ./`
<imbrandon> ajmitch: get some work done :) /me ducks
<ScottK> I am here (sort of) while doing $WORK.  If I can answer questions, feel free to ping me.  I'll answer if I can.
<ScottK> Also, if some MOTU could look into "[20:50]  <mohammad> I was told by vil that http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=75 needs to be reviewed by someone knowledgeable in licensing issues. would someone please take a look?", I'd appreciate it.
<ajmitch> imbrandon: ?
<ScottK> I'll probably look it over later if I don't pass out before the work is done.
<superm1> imbrandon, ?
<imbrandon> ajmitch: nothing was just looking at lastfm rss's
<imbrandon> superm1: ?
<superm1> imbrandon, what happened a week ago?
<ajmitch> imbrandon: that's what I suspected, but the "14:06 < imbrandon> ajmitch: get some work done :) /me ducks" was puzzling :)
<imbrandon> bad joke after long hours at the keyboard ;)
<ajmitch> you need mt dew
<imbrandon> yes, yes i do
* ScottK2 is actually making coffee at ~10:15 PM.  It's going to be that kind of night.
<tonyyarusso> What does debian/compat refer to again?  (/me is wondering why a newer version of something is using a lower number)
<tonyyarusso> Also need to know or look up the Standards-Version field.
<ScottK> debian/compat is the debhelper version you are using.
<ScottK> Currently is should be 5 and your package should build-dep on dephelper 5 or higher.
<ScottK> Current standards version is 3.7.2.
<tonyyarusso> Hmm.  I wonder why he built with debhelper 4.
<tonyyarusso> Oh - I know.  He's using Dapper.  :P
* tonyyarusso modifies
* RAOF patches revu-build to talk sbuilder
<tonyyarusso> ScottK: In copyright, I had used Upstream Author:, while the guy I'm working with's file has Copyright Holder: - which is more appropriate, or does it matter?
<ScottK> tonyyarusso: I'd look in the Debian New Maintainer's Guide and see which they have.  I'd guess Copyright holder, but I'm not certain.
<tonyyarusso> ScottK: Ah, both, apparently, in the form Upstream Author: name <email>, Copyright $year name
<tonyyarusso> ScottK: However, as is the case with a lot of free software, there are components written by dozens of people.  Do you only cite the primary copyright holder of the most recent additions?
<ScottK> It depends.
<ScottK> I do is grep -ir copyright * and include anyone except for makefiles and translations.
<tonyyarusso> I went through and made a full list at one point, it's it's about half a screen long.
<tonyyarusso> (with commas, not a separate line for each even)
<tonyyarusso> Additionally, the package in question is tri-licensed.  I assume I should have preambles for GPL and LGPL, and full text for Mozilla, not just one?
<sn9> choice of "GPL or LGPL" is a no-op, anyway
<sn9> just leave out the GPL
<tonyyarusso> ah, lol
<tonyyarusso> I think he was redoing it as Mozilla anyway, but was listed tri for some crazy reason.
<sn9> the text of the LGPL specifies that one has the option of upgrading to GPL, anyway
<DARKGuy> Hey guys, if I register and all and submit a package for Gutsy's Universe, will I be able to update it later throughough time, or only bugfixes ?
<sn9> so GPL has no force on anything with LGPL attached
<DARKGuy> anybody?
<tonyyarusso> DARKGuy: generally bugfixes afaik, but IANAMOTU
<DARKGuy> tonyyarusso: Hm... I see, it's that I'm making a game with a team and we're hopefully gonna submit it to MOTU soon... but if we go from Alpha to Beta and then Final, and only bugfixes are allowed I don't think we'll stand a chance... right?
<tonyyarusso> DARKGuy: Doubt it.  You'll probably want to post the revisions in a PPA and get on gutsy+1 for that.
<DARKGuy> tonyyarusso: forgive my ignorance, what's a PPA?
<tonyyarusso> DARKGuy: Personal Package Archive.  New Launchpad feature.
<tonyyarusso> (lets you do a repo for your stuff through LP)
<DARKGuy> I see, thanks a lot :)
<ScottK> sn9: The point of tri licensing is that someone who chooses to distribute it under any or all of the licenses, so it's important to presever all the licenses unless there is a reason to drop one.
<sn9> "all of the licenses" cannot apply when MPL is involved
<sn9> "any of the licenses" is meaningless when LGPL is with GPL
<sn9> so, it's not even tri-licensing in this case
<ScottK> Sure it can.
<ScottK> If you fork the code, you can license your fork GPL only.
<sn9> GPL and MPL are mutually exclusive; they cannot apply at the same time
<ScottK> Why not?
<ScottK> Acutally, yes.
<ScottK> They cannot apply at the same time, but you can choose which one you want to use in a given circumstance.
<sn9> right
<sn9> that's "any" not "all"
<ScottK> OK.
<sn9> in which case, LGPL renders GPL meaningless
<ScottK> So by carrying forward the tri license, you preserve what the author wanted .
<sn9> you still preserve that by dropping GPL
<ScottK> Yes, but by leaving them in, if someone wanted to do a GPL only fork, they could.
<sn9> the terms of the LGPL alreafy guarantee that
<sn9> *already
<tonyyarusso> Is REVU at the same URL with the new machine and all, or something different?
<ajmitch> same url, different machine
<ajmitch> not in the canonical DC
<tonyyarusso> kk
<mohammad> I was told by vil (Vladimr) that http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=75 needs to be reviewed by someone knowledgeable in licensing issues. would someone please take a look?
<ScottK> Hello mohammad.
<ScottK> I'm here now.
<mohammad> Hello ScottK
<ScottK> I'm not reviewing right now.  Doing $WORK, but hope to be able to look at it soon.
<mohammad> ScottK: OK thank you. vil told me that he is fine with the package. But he is not sure about the licensing (whether it is possible to put the translations in multiverse).
<ScottK> Well zekr is in multiverse because of one of the dependencies.  I will try to look at it soon.  I'm reasonably knowlegeable on the licensing stuff.
<sn9> this is why debian came up with "contrib"
<ScottK> sn9: What do you mean?
<sn9> "Well zekr is in multiverse because of one of the dependencies."
<mohammad> sn9: you mean Zekr also can be put in contrib for Debian?
<ScottK> Not sure how that relates to contrib.  I think in Debian it would have to go in non-free.
<sn9> non-free is only for stuff that does not meet dfsg
<sn9> if it meets dfsg, but a dependency doesn't, it goes in contrib
<ScottK> sn9: What about stuff that meets dfsg, but depends on non-dfsg packages?
<ScottK> Ah.
<sn9> also applies to build-dep's
<ScottK> In that case, then zekr probably could go in contrib.
<sn9> that's what contrib is all about
<ScottK> As originally distributed, it wasn't free, but mohammad got the upstream to change stuff and do a new release.
<mohammad> ok thank you, see you later.
<tonyyarusso> Could someone explain the following lintian error to me?  "E: kompozer source: outdated-autotools-helper-file mozilla/build/autoconf/config.guess 2003-02-22"
<tonyyarusso> Additionally, I have a few like "W: kompozer source: configure-generated-file-in-source mozilla/nsprpub/config.status" - would I be correct in thinking these just need some sort of removal line in 'rules'?
<ScottK> StevenK: Since python-central is a Debian native package (and Debian revisions don't need an exception), does it really need a UVFe?
* tonyyarusso is getting very very close to a fully OK KompoZer - will likely have on on REVU passing lintian and linda tomorrow sometime.
<tonyyarusso> (but needs teensy bits of help yet :P )
<Hobbsee> woo!
<ajmitch> hello Hobbsee
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: Can you explain the following lintian error to me by any chance?  "E: kompozer source: outdated-autotools-helper-file mozilla/build/autoconf/config.guess 2003-02-22"
<Hobbsee> hi ajmitch
<Hobbsee> mmm...autohell
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: can explain that one
* tonyyarusso smiles sweetly at ajmitch 
<TheMuso> tonyyarusso: YOu need to use the config.{guess,sub} files from the autotools-dev package
<Hobbsee> or just rerun autohell, presumably
<TheMuso> Basically to ensure these files are current.
<TheMuso> Many packages in the archive do this.
<TheMuso> If a package depends on autotools-dev, chances are thats what its for.
<tonyyarusso> TheMuso: I'm not sure I really understand (I'm doing the debian/ dir, but didn't write any of the mozilla/ stuff)
* ajmitch isn't here
<ajmitch> :)
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: lying.  *gives penalty card*
* ajmitch mutters
<tonyyarusso> lol
<Hobbsee> *gives penalty card for muttering*
<TheMuso> tonyyarusso: As I said, many packages replace configure.sub and configure.guess with ones from autotools-dev. I can't think of any from the top of my head now, but have a look around to see what they do
<TheMuso> thats what the lintian warning sounds like to me anywa
<RAOF> Hm.  For fakesyncs is it OK for a 4.35-0ubuntu1 changelog entry to be above a 4.35-1 entry?
<tonyyarusso> TheMuso: I don't even know what those two files are for or from at this point
<TheMuso> tonyyarusso: They are for use with the configure script.
<tonyyarusso> hmm, that might make sense
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: hehe I like your response to RAOF's application.
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: :D
<Hobbsee> RAOF: i doubt it matters.  i usually use 4.35-1ubuntu1 for the fakesync'd version
<tonyyarusso> TheMuso: Presumably autotools-dev would just be in the build-depends, not regular?  Or should it be the depends of the associated -dev package?
<TheMuso> tonyyarusso: build-deps.
<tonyyarusso> kk
<TheMuso> As the files you are copying are only ever used for building the package.
<tonyyarusso> And as far as what portions of the code would need to be modified to use that, is it debian/rules, configure scripts, both, or anything else, so I can point Kaze in the right direction?
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Ta.
* StevenK sends his mail as well.
<Hobbsee> StevenK: make sure you -25.
<StevenK> Heh
<StevenK> I didn't. :-)
<Hobbsee> for lateness, of course
<TheMuso> tonyyarusso: debian/rules needs to have code in it to take copies of the files from autotools-dev during the clean target, I think thats when its done.
<TheMuso> Haven't done it for a while.
<tonyyarusso> TheMuso: That's a start anyway, thanks.
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-motu:ScottK] : Ubuntu Masters of the Universe: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | Want to get involved with the MOTUs? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | http://ubuntu.joejaxx.org/ - TOP 10 Uploaders/Packages | REVU is back up on a new box at the same url. | Gutsy new package freeze is 30 August
<tonyyarusso> Is there any reason to give preference to one or the other naming scheme in debian/kompozer.dirs vs just debian/dirs, and other like files, or should it merely be consistent?  (or not matter at all)
<Hobbsee> oh wow, that soon.
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: Hence me staying up late trying to poke knowledgable folks ;)
<tonyyarusso> That way I can shoot off an e-mail to Kaze with the remaining changes tonight, have him implement them in SVN in a few hours, review, rebuild, and get something on REVU before tomorrow night.
<ScottK> tonyyarusso: How many binary packages does your source package make?
<tonyyarusso> ScottK: 2.  kompozer and kompozer-dev.
<ScottK> Then I believe you want kompozer.dirs for dirs needed in the kompozer package and kompozer-dev.dirs for the other (Although I'm not 100% sure on that).
<Hobbsee> .dirs, or .install's?
<tonyyarusso> ScottK: That sounds right to me.  Although, I find it curious that currently the file only includes /usr/bin...
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: .dirs
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<StevenK> Does anything get installed to /usr/bin?
<tonyyarusso> Of course, the /usr/bin/kompozer binary.
<StevenK> I wonder if the upstream Makefile would mkdir it.
<tonyyarusso> I thought there would be more in there though, but perhaps that's what .install means (I'm not entirely clear on these two files)
<StevenK> .dirs is read by dh_installdirs and makes directories, .install is read by dh_install and copies stuff around.
<tonyyarusso> But, /usr/bin of course is going to exist, so why must it be made?
<Hobbsee> StevenK: oh, point
<tonyyarusso> At least someone understood that :S
<StevenK> tonyyarusso: Makes directories underneath the package install directory.
<tonyyarusso> StevenK: ooh.
<StevenK> tonyyarusso: So $(CURDIR)/debian/kompozer/usr/bin
<tonyyarusso> like a chroot kind of thing
<jussi01> Hmmm, anyone seen persia lately??
<ScottK> jussi01: He's been busy with $WORK recently.  He responds to e-mail althougth not always immediately.
<Hobbsee> he got stuck with $realwork
<jussi01> hehe, ok then
<minghua> I don't think you need .dir files if you use debhelper and have .install files.
<minghua> For packages using debhelper, .dir is only necessary if you want to install an empty directory.
<tonyyarusso> ok
<tonyyarusso> That sounds right for the way it is then.
<ScottK> man-di: If you are around, http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=75 has a Java related question it'd be nice if you could have a look at.  Thanks.
<RAOF> First mock-review done: telepathy-mission-control.
<Hobbsee> StevenK: :D @ the mail
* RAOF objects.  There's nothing at all crack-addled about xserver-xgl :P
<Hobbsee> sure sure
<Hobbsee> it's shiny
<RAOF> And clean, and new!
<RAOF> and is a git snapshot : (
<StevenK> Hobbsee: :-D
<RAOF> Wow.  Revu comments get added to the URL.  Crazy.
<Amaranth> what are you guys talking about?
<RAOF> git-snapshot-xgl?  My MOTU application?  telepathy-mission-control?
<RAOF> The fact that nvidia-glx-new kills WoW?
<StevenK> How does nvidia-glx-new kill WoW?
<RAOF> Wow segfaults on startup for me, with nvidia-glx-new.
<RAOF> nvidia-glx works fine.  Huzzah for new-legacy!
<tonyyarusso> What's the name of the tool for giving a timestamp in the format needed for debian/changelog?
<RAOF> dch?
<tonyyarusso> erm, no - just the one that prints a date string
<tonyyarusso> Ah - 822-date.
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: someone's emailing the MOTU ML about your crack, please deal with it.
* Amaranth isn't even on that ml
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: heh
<Amaranth> ah, that
<Amaranth> hello PPA bugs
<Hobbsee> yeah
* ScottK may just have predicted PPA bugs would be an issue.
<Amaranth> _something_ is different between what PPA says it has and what dpkg says it has so apt wants to get the PPA version
<atnan> Howdy folks. Is this the right place to ask a quick question about dpkg-buildpackage?
<Amaranth> then dpkg 'fixes' it
<Amaranth> and we start all over
<Amaranth> been looking for mvo so me, him, and cprov can point fingers at each other until someone figures out what the problem is :)
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: i'd suggest an epoch, but i wouldnt like to be shot.
<pygi> Amaranth, mvo was on vacation
<Amaranth> oh, mvo just got on
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: as in, yours would always overrule the ones in the repository
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: eh?
<Hobbsee> but it wouldnt be wise
<Amaranth> no no
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: oh, wait, i see now.
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: you get the version from the PPA and dpkg changes the broken bit so they're different again
<Hobbsee> yep
<Amaranth> the original problem was the index saying Priority: Optional
<Amaranth> that's fixed, now something else is broken
* minghua reads a Chinese blog post commenting on Hobbsee's bug triaging work. :-)
<Hobbsee> minghua: ...what???
<Hobbsee> way cool!
<minghua> Hobbsee: A Chinese Ubuntu user reported a bug, you closed it as "Won't Fix", he wrote a blog post about the experience.
<minghua> Hobbsee: http://c9s.blogspot.com/2007/08/firebug.html # if you are really curious
<Hobbsee> minghua: as in, happy about it, or not happy about it?
<Hobbsee> oh, that bug.
* Hobbsee remembers writing that bug
<minghua> Hobbsee: Happy about the quick response, but still confused about where the problem exactly is, yet content with the workaround you recommended.
<Hobbsee> minghua: right.
<Hobbsee> minghua: well, based on the fact that it happens in all linux applications without using something like klipper or glipper, and all windows applications, (unsure about mac)...
* Hobbsee would have thought that it was a reasonably known fact
<Hobbsee> minghua: does it say which bug number?
* Hobbsee doesnt still have it
<minghua> Hobbsee: No.
<Hobbsee> ah ok
* jussi01 reminds Hobbsee not to ass-u-me
<Hobbsee> oh, found it
<Hobbsee> jussi01: it's the equivalent of asking "why do right click and middle click do different things on linux" or something
* jussi01 hugs Hobbsee
* Hobbsee hugs jussi01
* RAOF wonders why telepathy-salut gets an md5 mismatch on the orig.tar.gz :/
* jussi01 goes back to work, or the boss will get grumpy...
* RAOF also tries to avoid doing tons of marking.
<Hobbsee> jussi01: all the time?
<Hobbsee> or just between ubuntu and debian?
<Hobbsee> er, raf
<Hobbsee> er, RAOF
<jussi01> lol
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Uuuuum.  You mean... what exactly? :)
<Hobbsee> RAOF: the md5sum
* Hobbsee leaves it for someone else to answer, if it was a serious question
<RAOF> Ah.  No.  Package on revu, grabbing the orig.tar.gz from debian/watch, there's an md5 sum mismatch between that recorded in the .dsc and upstream's tarball.
<Hobbsee> ...interesting
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Yeah, indeed.  bigiron, I think is the guy's irc nick.  I'll ping him next time I see him.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: it's a .tar.gz presumably?
* ScottK has $WORK done for the day, so I'm going to bed.
<ScottK> Good night all.
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Yes
<RAOF> ScottK: Night
<Hobbsee> night ScottK
<tonyyarusso> Anybody have access to an amd64 box to test-build a package for me?
<pygi> tonyyarusso, why dont you use qemu-pbuilder?
<StevenK> % uname -m
<StevenK> x86_64
<StevenK> tonyyarusso: ^
<tonyyarusso> pygi: Err, a) it's late and I've never tried it, b) seems resource-intensive
<tonyyarusso> StevenK: Great - a sec while I upload it for you.
<tonyyarusso> StevenK: How much do you need again?  The orig.tar.gz, dsc, diff.gz, and changes?
* pygi thinks no need for changes
<StevenK> tonyyarusso: Only the first three
<tonyyarusso> kk
<pygi> I was right, whee :)
<tonyyarusso> StevenK: If it builds successfully, I have two other things I would also like you to check if you have a GUI:  a) Does it run?, b) Under Help > {Forums, Bug reports and suggestions, Support KompoZer, KompoZer's web site}, do any of those menu options successfully open the mentioned links in an external application?
<RAOF> tonyyarusso: You *still* have the option of a shell account on an AMD64 box :)
<tonyyarusso> RAOF: Yes, and thank you - but I may have to go to sleep rather than actually babysit it tonight.
<RAOF> Heh.
<tonyyarusso> (2AM, school in the morning)
<StevenK> tonyyarusso: I shall do so when I get home, which will be in about hour.
<StevenK> tonyyarusso: And where is the link to the .dsc? :-)
<tonyyarusso> StevenK: Fantastic.
<tonyyarusso> (uploading...)
<StevenK> Ah, okay. :-)
<coNP> lazly hmmm
<coNP> Good morning
<coNP> Sory
<coNP> (for the first one)
<TheMuso> Hey coNP.
<tonyyarusso> StevenK: I'll be going to bed here, but you can leave any results/notes a) here with my nick for the awaylog, b) in ##tonyyarusso, c) in PM, or d) [esp if I get disconnected - power may go out in storm]  $thisnick @ ubuntu.com
<tonyyarusso> However you prefer :P
<StevenK> tonyyarusso: I shall pick one of them.
* coNP seems to be a bit too easy about Copyright.
<coNP> e.g. where to find GPL if the location of GPL-2 is shown is not a problem for me.
<tonyyarusso> StevenK: http://www.tonyyarusso.com/kompozer_0.7.10.orig.tar.gz, http://www.tonyyarusso.com/kompozer_0.7.10-0ubuntu1.diff.gz, http://www.tonyyarusso.com/kompozer_0.7.10-0ubuntu1.dsc
<StevenK> Ouch. A 37Mb orig.
<RAOF> Woooo!
<coNP> boswars has 47M :)
<StevenK> Yeah, but I wasn't asked to test build boswars.
<StevenK> It Build-Depends on zip? What the ....
<superm1> i just advocated scolily after its update if someone else wants to look it over: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=99
* coNP is advocating it right now as well.
<coNP> I guess this means I can upload it.
<LaserJock> hi all, I'm looking for a reference on package versioning
<LaserJock> in particular I'm wondering about the use of ~
<superm1> LaserJock, it means that it is less than a current version doesn't it?
<coNP> superm1: so can I upload? :)
<LaserJock> as in the Debian Policy it says that on alphanumeric numbers and + . are allowed
<superm1> so if you do 0ubuntu1~ppa1, it will be less than 0ubuntu1
<Amaranth> -0ubuntu1 > -0ubuntu1~foo
<superm1> coNP, yup :)
<Amaranth> that's what it's for
<superm1> it uses commonly when you have a third party repo you want to be of lower priority
<superm1> or a backport
<LaserJock> Amaranth: yes, but I can't find a reference for that anywhere
<LaserJock> I know what it does
<Amaranth> LaserJock: it's one of those things everyone learns and so no one bothers to document :P
<coNP> Is there an easier way to upload than with dget && dput?
<LaserJock> I'm trying to figure out *why* it does that
<coNP> I mean some script that puts REVU upload #N to the Ubuntu archives.
<LaserJock> coNP: easier?
<LaserJock> no
<Amaranth> LaserJock: i believe it's by design
<coNP> e.g., $ revu-upload 99
<LaserJock> and I don't think that should be automated
<siretart> coNP: I have something like that in mind for revu2
<LaserJock> we should be quite careful about what we upload to NEW
* TheMuso thins dput is still safer.
<siretart> btw, I actually started to code on the first unit tests for revu2 yesterday :)
<coNP> I guess it were to easy to hit the "upload" instead of "advocate"...
<LaserJock> siretart: \o/
<LaserJock> coNP: you still have to sign the package to upload
<coNP> Is that automatic?
<LaserJock> so the script would have to sign it for you
<LaserJock> no
<siretart> well, you can automate that using an gpg agent
<coNP> So how do I upload from REVU? I dget
<coNP> and then dput?
<TheMuso> debsign -kyour@email.address changesfile
* siretart uses seahorse for that
<RAOF> Has anyone thought of using revu's PPA to do automated builds of everything on REVU?
<siretart> RAOF: yes
<LaserJock> I use dget, then rebuild using debuild -S -k<keyid>
<LaserJock> then dput
<RAOF> Thought so, it's an obvious option :)
<siretart> RAOF: that's the plan for revu2. no more uploading, but fetching from e.g. PPA archives
<RAOF> Ah, slightly different.  Still good.
* TheMuso would feel more comfortable if the MOTU inquestion still had to dput the upload.
<LaserJock> well
<LaserJock> you should *always* download the package to be reviewed
<LaserJock> and look at it, build it, test it
<LaserJock> I don't think you can automate that
<coNP> LaserJock: I should debuild -S -sa -k<keyid>, right? Since it is a new package.
<LaserJock> yes
<LaserJock> I was shorthanding it ;-)
<coNP> Okay. Just to make sure I don't make _that_ mistake :)
<LaserJock> so dput is the fastest thing I do when I'm reviewing
<\sh> Well, I see a problem with PPAs, regarding the "You have to become an ubuntero for using it"
<superm1> well also, you can't upload the same revision over and over like on REVU
<\sh> not everone wants to sign the CoC...
<siretart> \sh: what's the problem with that?
<LaserJock> \sh: I think being an "ubuntero" is required to for most things
<siretart> if you don't like it, don't use it
<superm1> you'll have to bump ubuntuX, or add a ~extrainfoX
<LaserJock> although probably not strictly enforced
<LaserJock> superm1: I think we were wanting to us ~ppa for the PPA packages
<LaserJock> to keep things separate
<\sh> LaserJock, regarding the ubuntu project, yes, regarding just to fire a package into a repository, no. When upstream decides e.g. to just push a package of source to ubuntu, someone else has to upload it anyways...for what do I need to be an ubuntero to upload a testpackage in my personal PPA?
<LaserJock> so ~ppa1 ~ppa2 etc.
<RAOF> All my ppa packages have a ~ppax suffix
<\sh> siretart, that wasn't the intention :)
<superm1> right, well i was thinking revu ppa packages might make sense to have ~revuX
<siretart> \sh: but what then?
<superm1> and then perhaps the MOTU who finally grabs it to upload it has to modify that last version number
<LaserJock> \sh: well, as a long term thing I'm sure it won't be a requirement as LP isn't Ubuntu-specific
<\sh> LaserJock, that's the intention ;)
<LaserJock> \sh: but they want some recognition that you are going to "play by the words"
<LaserJock> "play by the rules" rather
<LaserJock> there is a "Terms of Service" after all
<RAOF> Possibly play by the spirit :)
<superm1> LaserJock, http://lwn.net/Articles/194664/
<superm1> that is the only thing i've found thus far
<LaserJock> signing the CoC is pretty trivial and unlikely to upset that many people
<\sh> but as a dependency to use PPAs, I find it useless and pushing people away... a signature to the "terms of service" that's ok
<LaserJock> what's the difference?
<siretart> \sh: what depends on using PPAs?
<LaserJock> I think you need a gpg key anyway
<\sh> siretart, signing the CoC
<LaserJock> you might as well do something with it ;-)
<\sh> LaserJock, the gpg key is for checking if your signed package is signed by you...no need to sign something else then the .dsc / changes file
<superm1> i'm imagining once they implement Release file signing, it will be used in some fashion with that too
<LaserJock> \sh: meh, there's bigger issues, but I can kinda see your point
<LaserJock> \sh: I think there's more to turn off people
<LaserJock> like oh, it being proprietary ;-)
<\sh> LaserJock, for example, yes
<coNP> \sh: but you don't have changes file if you don't rebuild the package. Am I wrong?
<LaserJock> I think they need to at least make it more general than Ubuntu's CoC
<LaserJock> but right now you can only make Ubuntu packages
<LaserJock> so it's not a big deal
<\sh> coNP, if you do a debuild -S [ -sa -k<your key>]  you have always a changes file, that's the purpose ;)
<coNP> sure
<\sh> coNP, PPAs are not for binary uploads
<coNP> Oh, not regarding PPAs, only in general
* coNP is not even MOTU for a week :)
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> coNP: thanks for that link, that's pretty much exactly the kind of thing I was looking for
<LaserJock> coNP: but it's odd that it's not in the Debian Policy that I can see
<superm1> LaserJock, that was me, not coNP :)
<LaserJock> pfft
<LaserJock> sorry
<coNP> Yeah.
<LaserJock> no ponies for coNP
<coNP> superm1 is not even as MOTU-old as I am
<superm1> haha.... by like one day
<coNP> out of 4... :)
<LaserJock> shesh, youngin's
* RAOF hunts around for his psychic pony.
<superm1> LaserJock, i swear i saw it somewhere else when i first read about it.  i need to start tagging my things on del.icio.us better
<superm1> something more debian officially
<LaserJock> let's see I've been a MOTU for around 1.5 years
<LaserJock> \sh is even more MOTU-old than me
<coNP> Let us define a (partial) order relation MOTU-old
* coNP hides... :)
<RAOF> coNP: Isn't that going to be a total ordering?
<coNP> Depends on.
<coNP> In theory TB can approve more then one MOTU in an email.
<coNP> OTOH there is no LP batch activation
<RAOF> Hm.  So it depends on the particular definition of motu-old
<LaserJock> what about the MOTUs before LP? :-)
<LaserJock> there might even be MOTUs from before TB but I'm not sure
<coNP> LaserJock: that is history, not mathematics...
<LaserJock> lol
<superm1> wow.  that feels like such a long time ago, before LP :)
<coNP> Yeah. That is the point.
* coNP wonders how he could advocate gtkglextmm
<LaserJock> I remember when MOTU was the only people using LP
<coNP> (if it really FTBFS, since I remember checking that)
<superm1> coNP, it only FTBFS on pbuilder
<superm1> sbuild misses it
* coNP did a pbuilder build
<coNP> that is the point that worries me
<coNP> In fact I did a "revu-review gtkglextmm__1.2.0-0ubuntu1.dsc"
* superm1 needs to start using revu tools now too rather than by hand looking and running things
<LaserJock> why?
* coNP did the start. But if it has overlooked that FTBFS, then I go back to the stone age
* LaserJock is decidedly stone age
<coNP> esp. the term Laser refers to the stone age
<LaserJock> not sure why, I guess I'm not smart enough to script everything ;-)
<superm1> because they are shiny, and untried for me yet.
<superm1> and i like shiny things
<coNP> They are not shiny IMHO
<LaserJock> coNP: heh
<LaserJock> shiny things can often get you into trouble
<\sh> LaserJock, /me is not an motu anymore...just a random ranter I am ,-)
<coNP> It says: The debuild test (debuild && debuild -S) didn't generate files outside of debian/
<coNP> That is not true since it FTBFS...
<coNP> At least superm1 says so :)
<coNP> Okay, that might be true. But should not say "did not generate files" but "failed"
* TheMuso reviews by hand.
<coNP> (since exit 1 does not generate any files)
<superm1> coNP, well i look a little closer, and i think i see why it is FTBFS in pbuilder.  its not the Makefile thing, (but that is troublesome), it is the second thing i commented on about not having the ubuntu maintainer
<LaserJock> \sh: emeritus MOTU ?
<\sh> LaserJock, !translate emeritus ,-)
<LaserJock> \sh: that's what we do to university professors who retire, but don't really retire
<LaserJock> we give them emeritus professor status
<LaserJock> which means they get a little office, but don't have any work to do
* coNP thinks is also used in Germany.
<coNP> Hey ThibG! Congratulations :)
<ThibG> Hi coNP, thanks :)
<\sh> LaserJock, well, I'm on a higher level then emeritus then ;-)...I'm looking over several distro projects ,-)
<coNP> ThibG: thank to superm1 :)
<ThibG> Though I have to fix some bugs
<\sh> hey neversfelde|mobi
<coNP> ThibG: upstream or packaging bugs?
<ThibG> cdbs-edit-patch 01-<patch name>?
<ThibG> upstream
<superm1> ThibG, well its good you got it in by Aug30, still can fix upstream bugs this next month :)
<coNP> In fact you can fix bugs in the upstream tar.gz as well till tomorrow :)
<ThibG> yeah coNP, but I've already released a few weeks ago
<neversfelde|mobi> hello \sh
<ThibG> I think the best way is to make some cdbs patches for the major bugs, until I release a new upstream version
<coNP> Sure. But it is always better if you have fixes in the .orig.tar.gz
<ThibG> hm yes
<ThibG> ok, coNP, I'm going to make a minor upstream release
<coNP> ThibG: I think bugfix releases are not term of the UVF anyway.
<ThibG> UVF?
<superm1> coNP, if that's the case there is a flaw in that explanation.  A "bug" can be termed, add feature X to program Y :)
<coNP> ? UVF
<coNP> !UVF
<ubotu> uvf is Upstream Version Freeze.  For an exception, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess#head-9523bc4076ff011324d67cddc97969ec609618d6
<ThibG> ok
<ThibG> coNP, I'm going to upload a new package ( no modification to debian/ except the version in the changelog ) with the new upstream bugfix release
<coNP> ThibG: feel free to ping me if you want to get it reviewed
<ThibG> coNP, that's uploaded
<bmm> Any MOTU: I'm looking for advocates for boswars and (almost had two): http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=101
<coNP> Hey bmm.
<bmm> coNP: hey
<coNP> If you fix the latest copyright issue I guess you can find us again :)
* coNP checks it right now
<bmm> coNP: that's why I'm here ;-)
<Bixente> hi
<bmm> But I can't stay, got to go. I'll be back in a few hours but have to attend a meeting. Laters all and thanks for the reviews!
<Bixente> I'm looking for someone to review this package : http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=103 thanks
<coNP> bug 134623, bug 134624, bug 134625
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134623 in telepathy-salut "[UVFe]  Please update telepathy-salut to version 0.1.4" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134623
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134624 in telepathy-mission-control "[UVFe]  Please update telepathy-mission-control to version 4.35" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134624
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134625 in empathy "[UVFe]  Please update empathy to version 0.12" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134625
<coNP> Any nice MOTU UVF member would be so kind to check these? :)
<coNP> e.g., soren or StevenK or LongPointyStick :)
* coNP forgot zul. Sorry...
<lucas> what's the current state of universe/multiverse rebuilds?
<lucas> is universe/multiverse included in the "normal" archive rebuilds?
<siretart> lucas: I don't think so
<siretart> lucas: but you would have to ask I think infinity or doko for that
<lucas> so a rebuild would be useful?
<siretart> I think so!
<ThibG> coNP, oh, it appears scolily has been archived :s
* coNP has uploaded it first. It got the sufficient love from superm1 and him :)
* superm1 realizes he should have gone to bed awhile ago.  night all
<coNP> Gnight, superm1
<ThibG> yeah, coNP, but I've dput a new version... What am I supposed to do?
<coNP> ThibG: I archived the new one, you mean?
<ThibG> no
* coNP reviews boswars now. I can have a look at scolily after
<ThibG> ok
<ThibG> thanks
<coNP> ThibG: the dice is cast. You cannot make another initial release of scolily.
<coNP> Actually you should have not uploaded 0.4.0 if you knew that you still has to fix bugs.
<coNP> But since you uploaded and let it reviewed and uploaded, all you can do is to make a bugfix update
<ThibG> coNP, ok
<ThibG> so, I revert debian/changelog and add a new entry, with the new version?
<coNP> You make a package update.
<coNP> However 0.4.0 has not appeared in the archives.
<coNP> Some more experienced MOTU might have another advice
<ThibG> ok
<geser> coNP: it's in the NEW queue now (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+queue)
<coNP> geser: yes, I know.
<coNP> But I think it cannot be updated while it is there.
<geser> coNP: ask an archive admin, they should know it
<coNP> okay, thanks
<andrea-bs> I want to debianize a python module, but I want to know how to generate bytecodes, because the policy doesn't permitt to add pyc in the deb package. Does anybody can help me, please?
<POX_> andrea-bs: use python-support or python-central, it will handle pyc files
<RAOF> andrea-bs: There are two tools to automate that process
<warp10> Hi all
<RAOF> andrea-bs: And POX_ has just named them :)
<RAOF> POX_: Hey :)
<POX_> hi :)
<andrea-bs> yes, but there are no pyc in pycentral/python-support directories
<POX_> andrea-bs: http://python-modules.alioth.debian.org/python-central_howto.txt
<POX_> pyc files will be compiled on clients machine
<andrea-bs> andrea@andrea-desktop:/usr/share/python-support$ ls -aAR | grep pyc
<andrea-bs> pychecker
<andrea-bs> ./pychecker:
<andrea-bs> pychecker
<andrea-bs> ./pychecker/pychecker:
<andrea-bs> GnuPGInterface.pyc
<andrea-bs> the only bytecode is GnuPGInterface.pyc
<POX_> andrea-bs: /var/lib/python-support/python2.5/
<andrea-bs> oh, thanks
<POX_> python central uses /usr/lib/python2.5/
<andrea-bs> POX_, thank you very much
<andrea-bs> I've never seen this folder
<POX_> you don't have to, dh_pycentral/dh_pysupports handles all
<POX_> all you need to do is call it in debian/rules
<andrea-bs> yes, tnx
* andrea-bs is away: I'm away from keyboard
<simu> hi, how to a package non binary stuff like perl tools
<coNP> mok0: we added some comments to your upload on REVU
<mok0> coNP: Yes thx, I am working on it
<mok0> Another upload is ready soon :-)
* coNP leaves now, but you can ping me if you want me to review it again, mok0 
<mok0> coNP: Thanks!
<mok0> I have a q concerning the GPL issue you raised
<mok0> I don't know what you mean
* andrea-bs is back (gone 00:25:35)
<mok0> coNP: what do you mean I should specify in the GPL2/GPL3 q?
<Kamping_Kaiser> are there scripts that run as part of removing a package?
<mok0> Kamping_Kaiser: yes, prerm and postrm
<Kamping_Kaiser> mok0, thanks
<DktrKranz> geser, are you going to look after drupal5 merge? debian provided a patch for a security fix, so it could be worth manage it
<Kamping_Kaiser> should i take # dh_installdeb will replace this with shell code automatically
<Kamping_Kaiser> # generated by other debhelper scripts.
<Kamping_Kaiser> to mean that all shell in the file is autogenerated somewhere/how?
<ThibG> coNP, I uploaded scolily once again, as a package update, and not a new initial release
<geser> DktrKranz: which security patch? the changelog for drupal5 5.2-2 doesn't mention a security patch
<DktrKranz> geser, in debian 435433 user pointed to http://drupal.org/drupal-5.2
<ubotu> Debian bug 435433 in drupal5 "drupal5: settings.php not upgraded with 5.2" [Grave,Fixed]  http://bugs.debian.org/435433
<DktrKranz> especially the note at the bottom part of the page
<geser> the changelog entry is really bad written for containing a security fix :(
<geser> DktrKranz, thanks for noticing it
<DktrKranz> np, thanks for confirming
<geser> DktrKranz: if you have time you can go and merge drupal5, I won't find time before thursday or friday for merging
<DktrKranz> ok, I'll do later this evening
<DktrKranz> or at least tomorrow
<DktrKranz> *last
<Kamping_Kaiser> can someone look at the patch i just attached to bug 84487 ? i dont run gutsy, so i cant test it.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 84487 in backuppc "removing deb leaves symlink which causes apache to fail starting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84487
<DktrKranz> Kamping_Kaiser, do you know if that symlink is created by backuppc package during its installation=
<Kamping_Kaiser> DktrKranz, it seems to be make by the postinst file : ln -s /etc/backuppc/apache.conf /etc/$webserver/conf.d/backuppc.conf
<DktrKranz> Kamping_Kaiser, thanks. I will try to reproduce that bug later this evening. will you be around?
<Kamping_Kaiser> DktrKranz, i can be around for a few hours
<DktrKranz> ok, I'll post some results as a comment, then
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks.
<DktrKranz> thanks to you :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe. np. if it works, its one of those silly fixes
<DktrKranz> if you want, you can prepare a debdiff in order to get your fix uploaded if it is ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> i'd have to build it wouldnt i?
* Kamping_Kaiser hasnt looked at debdiffs for yonks
<DktrKranz> you should
<DktrKranz> if you ever need some hints, you may look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Recipes/Debdiff
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe. probably . i should probalby also relearn docbook, switch to emacs and still find room to get a life ;)
<DktrKranz> in order of difficulty? :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> i was actually thinking reverse order *grin*
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks for the link, dont think it existed last time i tried a debdiff
<DktrKranz> no, it has recently added to ubuntu wiki
<DktrKranz> gotta go now, see you
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm... thats a lot of work for an 8 character patch.
<tsmithe> man-di, have you had a chance to look at wired yet?
<man-di> nope, I was away on the weekend
<man-di> tsmithe: can you please tell me why it was rejected last time from ftp-master?
<man-di> tsmithe: I dont remember anymore
<tsmithe> ok hang on
<tsmithe> resource/alba_font wasnt dfsg-free
<tsmithe> i've since fixed that :)
<man-di> ah, right
* man-di gets old, his brain is not so good anymore
<sacater> guys, my gutsty lappy cant get kde of of the repos
<sacater> whatsa goin ona
<tsmithe> hehe
<man-di> grrrrrrr, my machine is home rejects to boot on WOL
<man-di> s/is/at/
<sacater> can someone check the gutsy repo for me
<sacater> checking that kde is there
<zul> im pretty sure its there
<sacater> kdepim
<sacater> and some othe libs
<tsmithe> yes there for me
<sacater> hmm
<sacater> let me do a nopaste of the error synaptic gives me
<sacater> http://nopaste.com/p/aF6n5CFx1
<sacater> enjoy
<geser> when did you last update the package lists?
<sacater> no idea
<sacater> the lappy is not using online
<geser> update the package lists (sudo apt-get update) and try again
<sacater> k
<sacater> one sec
<harrisony> sacater, do what geser says :)
<sacater> k
<sacater> trying now
<geser> Hi Hobbsee
<zul> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi geser
<Hobbsee> hiya zul
<ScottK> Good morning all.
<StevenK> Morning ScottK
<kompozer> morning :)
<geser> Hi ScottK
<ScottK> Hello StevenK, kompozer, and geser.
<Kamping_Kaiser> fyi, i attached a debdiff to the bug as DktrKranz suggested... not knowing if it works it seems overkill though
<ScottK> BTW, http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=105 is finally ready for a real "I'm think this should be uploaded" look by another MOTU.  It's a Python extension package.
<mok0> is there any way I can see what dpkg -i is doing in details?
<mok0> I am mysteriously missing a file which is _present_ in the deb
* Hobbsee would assume there is a --verbose
<Hobbsee> actually, apt has a debug mode, but i dont remember how to call it
<StevenK> dpkg -c to see if the .deb has the file.
<mok0> StevenK: I does
<mok0> s/I/it
<StevenK> And it doesn't get installed?
<mok0> StevenK: Hmm. It ought to be,
<POX_> ScottK: looks ok to me
<mok0> StevenK: Could it be removed by the postrm script?
<ScottK> POX_: Thanks.  I do intend to bring this one to the DPMT team in a bit.
<broonie> You can add -x to the maintainer script #! lines to get trace from the maintainer scripts.
<StevenK> Or any of the scripts.
<broonie> (a log of all the commands run)
<mok0> broonie: good idea
* ScottK looks at geser and hopes he'll look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=105
<geser> ScottK: I've two exams in the next two days, so I've currently no time for MOTU work
<ScottK> geser: OK.  Undertand.
<ScottK> Understand even.
<xxxxx1> mornin' all
<ScottK> Morning xxxxx1.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: You told me to remind you about this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/134625/comments/6 on Monday.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134625 in empathy "[UVFe]  Please update empathy to version 0.12" [Undecided,New] 
<xxxxx1> hey ScottK
<norsetto> afternoon everybody
<geser> Hi norsetto
<Bixente> hi
<norsetto> geser: hiya
<Bixente> I'm looking for someone to review this package : http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=103 thanks
<ScottK> Heya norsetto.  Thank you very much for the patch.  It was just what the doctor ordered.  I immortalized your contribution in debian/changelog.
<norsetto> ScottK: don't even mention it
<ScottK> norsetto: To late, already did.
* ScottK discovers that the NEW queue on LP has grown links to the source package for stuff in NEW.  Very handy.
<siretart> wow!
<Hobbsee> good evening, siretart
<RAOF> Bixente: I'm reviewing it righ now, actually.
<Bixente> RAOF: thanks
<siretart> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> ScottK: *mumble*.  thanks
<ScottK> Hobbsee: No problem ;-)
<Hobbsee> ScottK: i should have requested an email or something
<RAOF> Bixente: Reviewed.  There are some problems, most of which should be easy to fix, the biggest of which being that nothing actually calls dh_pycentral.
<tonyyarusso> Is there a REVU admin in the house?
<RAOF> Bixente: I'm off to bed now, but if you want that reviewed again later, I should be able to get to it tomorrow.
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: yes
<Bixente> RAOF: thanks for your review :)
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: I am already in the contributors group and such, but I had to create a new key (5E1E6F1A) so I would like a key re-sync done.
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: the new key is with your LP id in the revu group?
<tonyyarusso> (may have already happened via cron - I'm not sure)
<RAOF> bigon: Ooh, your on.  Sadly, I'm off to bed, but I looked at reviewing telepathy-mission-control.
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: cron isnt happening atm
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: It is the default for me on LP now, yes.
<RAOF> bigon: There are a couple of little niggles there, and one big one (the silent dropping of a patch from previous versions).
<Hobbsee> siretart: keys are buggered again.
<Hobbsee> oh, wait
* Hobbsee tries again
<Hobbsee> siretart: hooray, working.
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: it's probably going to take an hour or so
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: That's fine - I won't actually need it for a few yet, but wanted to make sure it was ready.  Thank you.
<siretart> Hobbsee: :)
<Hobbsee> :)
* tonyyarusso heads to breakfast, then class, but shall return eventually
<zul> do do do
<bigon> RAOF: are you still there?
<dhdfoo> hi, I accidentally uploaded binary packages to REVU - can I use dcut to remove the upload?
<Hobbsee> dhdfoo: no
<dhdfoo> hmm :(
<dhdfoo> is there someone here who could remove it for me?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<dhdfoo> it is the sphinxbase upload ...
<dhdfoo> thanks!
<Hobbsee> who's dhuggins ?
<dhdfoo> that is me
<Hobbsee> oh, it is yuo
<Hobbsee> dhdfoo: why were you asking if dcut worked, when you'd already tried it?
<dhdfoo> well, I was just wondering if it would really remove the upload
<Hobbsee> dhdfoo: it doesnt
<dhdfoo> I figured I might as well try it
<dhdfoo> ok
<dhdfoo> thanks for the info
<Hobbsee> dhdfoo: you should be able to reupload
<dhdfoo> I'm uploading source packages now
<dhdfoo> yeah
* Hobbsee has left the source there for the mean time
<sacater> hey all, the kde thing was fixed
<sacater> apt-get update needed to be run
<Hobbsee> what kde thing/
<sacater> oh something earlier
<sacater> my gutsy couldnt find some kde packages
<sacater> in the repos
<Hobbsee> ah
<sacater> apt-get update cured it
<sacater> geser: ty
<AndyP> woo more team maintainership in debian
<AndyP> (re: python apps team)
<jeromeg> Anyone from motu-uvf to tel me if my UVFe request at bug 134730 is ok now ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134730 in dvgrab "[UVFe] Please sync dvgrab 3.0-1 (universe) from debian (unstable)" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134730
<ScottK> jeromeg: It looks reasonably good, but since the firewire interface is completely redone, I don't feel comfortable approving it without that tested (others may feel differently).
<jeromeg> ScottK: well I've been waiting for 15 days (at least) to have a tester to test my upgrade -> without success, then it got into debian so I asked for the sync
<jeromeg> ScottK: so I doubt we'll have a tester before string freeze
<ScottK> Anyone here have a firewire DV camera and a fireware interface on their PC?
<ScottK> jeromeg: Are you the upstream for this?
<jeromeg> ScottK: no
<xtknight> ScottK, i have a firewire DVR (digital video recorder) but not camcorder
<xtknight> i have transferred video off of it to linux
<ScottK> xtknight: That might work.
<xtknight> what's the deal?
<ScottK> jeromeg: You know the package better, would that work?
<geser> ScottK: I could test end of the week
<ScottK> xtknight: Bug 134730 is the deal.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134730 in dvgrab "[UVFe] Please sync dvgrab 3.0-1 (universe) from debian (unstable)" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134730
<xtknight> ahh
<ScottK> geser: That'd be great if no one else can.
<jeromeg> xtknight, geser : bug 134730 , it should detect your camera automatically
<xtknight> unfortunately my DVR only works with a hack (e.g. http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?s=26b61f1a33b8e11ff2bec293427e9888&p=11328305#post11328305 )
<xtknight> i dont believe it ever worked with dvgrab, but i can see
<jeromeg> xtknight: well it's a brand new version so it might work
<geser> jeromeg: I've added it to my TODO list
<jeromeg> geser : thanks a lot !
<jeromeg> ScottK: thx for your review
<xtknight> trying it as we speak
<ScottK> jeromeg: No problem.
<xtknight> i would like this to work too, all the hacks really are a pain
<xtknight> jeromeg, which deb package should i be trying?  or *.dsc,*.diff.gz,*.orig* are fine too
<jeromeg> xtknight: I can give you a build deb package if you want
<norsetto> any kind soul can paste some comments I have on a package which is in REVU?
<xtknight> jeromeg,  if no deb is ready compiling from source isn't a problem.
<jeromeg> xtknight: i think i have one on my ftp, just a second
<jeromeg> xtknight: http://vv.guelf.free.fr/ubuntu/firefox/ -> first package of the list, it's a gutsy package
<coNP> Hey norsetto. I can
<norsetto> coNP: thx, pastebin or email?
* coNP would consider to give reviewer rights to norsetto. Even if he is a not a MOTU
<coNP> norsetto: whichever you prefer
<norsetto> coNP: ok, email is on its way: thx :-)
<coNP> thank *you*, No1Viking
<xtknight> jeromeg, thanks
<coNP> norsetto even :)
<jeromeg> xtknight: np
<xtknight> jeromeg, should i just force-arch for amd64?
<xtknight> or rebuild :p
<norsetto> coNP: I would also appreciate if you give them a quick look, you know, just in case .....
<coNP> norsetto: which package?
<norsetto> coNP: sdlmame (my nemesis!)
<jeromeg> xtknight: mmm i don't know :) , maybe rebuild is better :)
<xtknight> jeromeg, alright.  i'm going to use the dsc and tars here, for reference.  http://packages.debian.org/unstable/graphics/dvgrab
<coNP> Any MOTU-UVF can please have a a look at bug 134623, bug 134624
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134623 in telepathy-salut "[UVFe]  Please update telepathy-salut to version 0.1.4" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134623
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134624 in telepathy-mission-control "[UVFe]  Please update telepathy-mission-control to version 4.35" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134624
<ScottK> coNP: Got a minute for a review?
<coNP> ScottK: yes.
<ScottK> coNP: It works now... http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=105
<ScottK> coNP: Looking
<coNP> ScottK: you did approve
<jeromeg> xtknight: ok thank you
<coNP> ScottK: I mean Hobbsee, soren, StevenK or zul is missing to get 2 out of 5
<ScottK> Ah.  Then I don't need to look again.  IIRC Hobbsee said she'd ack those.
<Hobbsee> i said i'd look at those.  at some point
<Hobbsee> when i'm not bashing people with large piles of concrete
<coNP> Okay. No push. No rush. Just a bit of those :)
<Hobbsee> feel free to hijack.
<StevenK> As in, they may have gotten their second ACK before Hobbsee looks. :-P
<coNP> Go StevenK!
<StevenK> Ehhh, later.
<Hobbsee> StevenK: indeed :P
* StevenK sends coNP a RSET
* coNP increases its program counter
* Hobbsee watches the badly-programmed coNP fall over.
<ScottK> coNP: Soren just said he'd look at it, so feel free to move on to something else.
<coNP> ScottK: okay.
<coNP> Then I review scolily as promised earlier to ThibG
<coNP> Then have a look at norsetto 's mail
<xtknight> jeromeg, great news.  it seems to work with my AV/C dvr, unlike the old version.
<jeromeg> xtknight: cool !
<jeromeg> xtknight: without doing anything ?
<No1Viking> coNP: You're welcome!  :)
<xtknight> jeromeg, as far as i know.  i'll try a clean plug-in of the firewire.  i had to learn how to use dvgrab though so i executed it a few times
<jeromeg> xtknight: ok thanks
<xtknight> jeromeg, i do have to specify GUID
<xtknight> jeromeg, e.g.  sudo dvgrab -g 0x00159afffe1c92d1 -f mpeg2
<xtknight> but "sudo dvgrab" tells me "Found AV/C device with GUID 0x00159afffe1c92d1"
<coNP> Any MOTU up to give a second ACK to boswars (http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=101)?
<jeromeg> xtknight: ok, i think it's normal
<xtknight> jeromeg, it seems to work only every other time but this may be an issue with my dvr
<xtknight> it never worked better with the hack method
<jeromeg> xtknight: mmm, ok. you mean that it doesn't get all images ?
<xtknight> jeromeg, well it will either be able to capture a full stream, or be able to capture no stream at all (0 MB)
<xtknight> jeromeg, i'll pastebin
<jeromeg> ok
<xtknight> jeromeg, http://rafb.net/p/inrPjg32.html
<xtknight> jeromeg, this is with playing back a recorded show on the DVR, and trying to record that to my pc using dvgrab.  however i think my dvr only works this way (it can't record live because of copy protections?)
<jeromeg> xtknight: yes it's stange
<jeromeg> xtknight: but if it always worked like that... we'll wait until geser confirms he had it work
<xtknight> jeromeg, k
<jeromeg> xtknight: thx very much for your help
<xtknight> np
<xtknight> it even says this "Error: no HDV. Try again before giving up." which i find interesting
<jeromeg> yeah, maybe your problem is common
<xtknight> what's the status of this bug?  Bug 42321
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 42321 in xrandr "xrandr reports invalid refresh rates for MergedFB setup" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/42321
<Hobbsee> xtknight: confirmed. looking at that...
<coNP> Do I need anyone for a bugfix update?
<coNP> I mean as a MOTU I can upload it after I have reviewed, right?
<Hobbsee> new upstream?
<coNP> New upstream tarball with bug fixes.
<Hobbsee> coNP: you'll need a UVFe, then you can upload if that gets accepted
<xtknight> Hobbsee, but what would be the next step getting this upstream patch described there into ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> xtknight: looking at the upstream bug - is that patch already in ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> that was committed 10 months ago
<xtknight> i would assume the bug status should be "fix released", then?
<xtknight> i'm going to check the source code and see if that patch is in
<Hobbsee> good idea
<Hobbsee> and hten mark it as fix released.
<DktrKranz> xtknight: are you sure that bug is for xrandr? I can't find radeon_mergedfb.c
<xtknight> DktrKranz, not sure if this either.  it looks like it's in xserver-xorg-video-ati, but i'm trying to find the source code for that
<xtknight> of this*
<DktrKranz> ok, I'm looking at xserver-xorg-video-ati too
<xtknight> DktrKranz, what package contains radeon_mergedfb.c?  I dont see it, using the packages.ubuntu.com search
<DktrKranz> it should be xserver-xorg-video-ati,
<xtknight> ahh
<DktrKranz> AFAIK, patch submitted in your bug has not been applied
<xtknight> i was doing -drivers that was why
<soren> I should totally know this, but what does "triaged" status mean for a UVFe bug?
<xtknight> it doens't look like it to me either.
<soren> Hobbsee: Ah, you should be able to answer that..
<xtknight> DktrKranz, what should be done for this bug?  should i apply the patch and post a debdiff?
<soren> Hobbsee: ...since you set https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rawstudio/+bug/133879/+activity to triaged.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133879 in rawstudio "Please sync rawstudio 0.6-1 from Debian unstable" [Wishlist,Triaged] 
<Hobbsee> soren: means that it's dealt with.  also means it should have motu-uvf unsubscribed, but my script buggered up, as i iddnt realise it was assigned, not subscribed.
<soren> Hobbsee: "Dealt with" as in "approved and ready to be executed"?
<soren> Hobbsee: If so, what does "confirmed" mean?
<DktrKranz> xtknight: I would look at upstream bug in order to discover why it has been committed another one
<Hobbsee> soren: yes
<Hobbsee> soren: it's the difference between me doing the first and last ack, basically
<Hobbsee> soren: if i do the last ack, i do it by email, where i've been using triaged for syncs for the u-u-s queue
<Hobbsee> soren: and sub/unsub/change status all in one hit, for multiple bugs at once.
<soren> Hobbsee: Ah, triaged = one ack, confirmed = two acks?
<soren> Hobbsee: ...or the other way around?
<DktrKranz> xtknight: and if you verified that patch solves that problem, you should prepare a debdiff
<Hobbsee> soren: no, confirmed == first or second done by someone else.  triaged == second done by me.
<Hobbsee> actually, it should be sitll at new for the first ack, and only change on the second.
<Hobbsee> soren: you appear to be attempting to make me stop being lazy.
<xtknight> DktrKranz, i will probably just ask the bug report creator to reconfirm this in gutsy.  supposedly randr 1.2 should fix this and that's in gutsy.
<soren> Hobbsee: Not at all. :)
<Hobbsee> soren: in truth though, we had some certain people who were using confirmed on their sync requests already
<soren> Hobbsee: I'm just trying to determine if that particular bug actually was in a state where the archive admins would handle it.
<Hobbsee> who, fortunately, werent in qa, and so i started setting all the stuff that was done, which i tocuhed, to triaged.
<Hobbsee> they'll touch anything confirmed and above
<Hobbsee> just to differentiate it
<Hobbsee> soren: they should do
<soren> Hobbsee: Oh, right, triaged > confirmed. I forget.
* soren has been away for waaay too long.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<mok0> coNP: ping
<coNP> mok0: pong
<mok0> coNP: I've just uploaded a fresh version of wulfware, for you to review at your leisure :-)
<xtknight> what does "fix committed" actually mean, vs "fix released"?
<DktrKranz> xtknight: fix released occours when a bug has been solved in a package already in ubuntu archives
<xtknight> DktrKranz,  and fix committed means it has been fixed upstream or there is some type of patch available?
<norsetto> xtknight: in general, fix release means that the fix for the bug is now in the repositories, commited that it is in the process of being released
<DktrKranz> fix committed occours when a fix has been released elsewhere (upstream cvs, debian, and so on)
<xtknight> ah
<DktrKranz> if you prepare a patch for a bug, it should be "Confirmed"
<xtknight> norsetto,  when you say "in the process of being released" what exactly does this mean?
<xtknight> is there anything a user could do to accelerate the process of getting it to the pkg?
<xtknight> or getting it to release, other words
<DktrKranz> you can ask previous uploader, if he has upload rights he can sponsor it for you
<DktrKranz> or you can ask here
<DktrKranz> or subscribing ubuntu-universe-sponsors on Launchpad
<xtknight> so the appropriate course of action, for say, Bug 8422 , would be to subscribe the proper sponsors?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 8422 in tsclient "Error message on ending VNC session" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/8422
<xtknight> it has already been assigned to bacher though
<DktrKranz> this way, you should ask him directly
<xtknight> k
<norsetto> xtknight: it means that a fix has been found, which is now applied to a local copy somewhere, not yet public.
<norsetto> xtknight: look at as: fix committed=private while fix released=public
<xtknight> norsetto, gotcha
<goedson> Hi. Should I assign bugs in a package that have already been fixed in Debian but not synced to universe to MOTU?
<goedson> Or, what's the right procedure to trigger the synchronization?
<Shoragan> the pida package in gutsy is pretty old, could someone trigger a pull from debian?
<Jazzva> If a package build-depends on debhelper, does it have to be set at debhelper >= 5, or is version 4 ok?
<pochu> Hello folks ^_^
<superm1> Jazzva, is this a NEW package?
<superm1> as in not ubuntu currently
<Jazzva> superm1: Yes...
<superm1> Jazzva, then you will want to set it to 5, unless you have some arguable reason to use 4.
<superm1> also debian/compat will need to be set appropriately
<Jazzva> superm1: Well, I'm not the actual packager... The upstream took the maintainer's part as well... I'm just trying to help him as much as I can, and to make it easier for a review :).
<superm1> Shoragan, a UVFe will need to be filed for pida, since its a new upstream version.
<Jazzva> superm1: Thanks for the help :)
<superm1> Shoragan, do you have a reason other than the fact that 'its pretty old'?  If so, go ahead and file a UVFe.
<superm1> Jazzva, ah wonderful.  Make sure that he doesn't keep the debian/ directory in the .orig.tar.gz then ok?
<Shoragan> i'm just pida's maintainer in debian and people asked for a new ubuntu version in #pida
<Jazzva> superm1: Ok :)...
<superm1> Shoragan, in Ubuntu our upstream version freeze was a few weeks ago for existing packages.  It's not to say the new version can't make it in, just the UVF policy will need to be followed, and there has to be a justifiable reason as described here:
<superm1> !uvf | Shoragan
<ubotu> Shoragan: uvf is Upstream Version Freeze.  For an exception, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess#head-9523bc4076ff011324d67cddc97969ec609618d6
<Shoragan> and new packages can still go in?
<xtknight> what should i do if i want to get a newer version of a package into gutsy but the latest version is not in debian unstable/testing/experimental and not on revu (and i'm not a motu)?
<superm1> Shoragan, it's up to the motu-uvf team to decide what will make it in.  So in a sense 'yes'.
<Shoragan> ok, thanks :)
<superm1> xtknight, we can divert from debian should we need to.
<xtknight> superm1,  it is a package that is more or less required for general function by something on revu right now (qtpfsgui).  (pkg "hugin")
<superm1> xtknight, but again same uvf process applies
<superm1> xtknight, I see hugin available in gutsy
<superm1> xtknight, is the newest version needed for qtpfsgui?
<xtknight> superm1, ya a newer one that contains align_image_stack
<superm1> xtknight, file a UVFe for it explaining why it's needed.  Unfortunately since we're past version freeze, can't just package the newer version of it.
<xtknight> superm1, ok
<xtknight> superm1, what version would end up being used?  an svn?  a latest 'stable' snapshot of hugin?
<xtknight> actually i need to make sure it's the hugin package first
<superm1> xtknight, davromaniak is the one that submitted the package to revu.  You can check with him.  Looking over debian/control, i don't even see hugin as a dependency though.
<xtknight> superm1, the latest beta4 on hugin website doesnt seem to have align_image_stack.  however, hugin svn does ( http://qtpfsgui.wiki.sourceforge.net/align_image_stack )
<xtknight> bah
<xtknight> still here :)
<xtknight> "As of today (10 Aug 2007) the hugin project has not published a release with align_image_stack in it yet (they are working hard for their next release)"
<superm1> davromaniak, you here?
<superm1> Any comments on this, about hugin?  It's not listed in debian/control at all.
<xtknight> it's ok to have a SVN package in the repositories isn't it?  (if only svn has what we need).  the thing is, qtpfsgui technically does not need this program, but it's something that would be used very often for pre-processing HDR images and it's executed from qtpfsgui if the user chooses.  in this case the user has no choice since the program is not in ubuntu.
<superm1> xtknight, its okay to have the SVN package in the repositories.  Just need to have it cleared with the uvf team before it can get in.  Perhaps hugin should be made a Recommend for qtpsfgui as well, davromaniak .
<davromaniak> superm1 and xtknight, hugin is a problem because ubuntu version is too old
<xtknight> i have compiled hugin svn on Gutsy and all build depedencies are met, the program also works
<xtknight> is this what you mean?
<davromaniak> yes
<superm1> getting a new version of hugin likely shouldn't be too much trouble.  It isn't depended on by anything but ubuntustudio-graphics
<xtknight> yea i agree hugin svn is needed, this should fix it
<superm1> xtknight, can you file a UVFe for getting the newer hugin in then?
<xtknight> im looking at this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess#head-9523bc4076ff011324d67cddc97969ec609618d6
<xtknight> Bug 135111
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135111 in ubuntu "[UVFe]  hugin svn needs packaged for qtpfsgui" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135111
<superm1> xtknight, okay good.  Subscribe motu-uvf
<xtknight> on that page should i be following New packages or Upstream?
<xtknight> Upstream right?  its' not in debian but it is "upstream" on hugin, i guess.  should i be checking if hugin svn has a debian dir and do something there?
<superm1> Also mention on that bug the rdepends for hugin don't break anything in the archive
<davromaniak> so now I have 2 packages ?
<davromaniak> qtpfsgui and hugin
<superm1> xtknight, at this point we'd probably just update the debian/ directory that we already have for hugin in universe
<superm1> to match the newer version
<xtknight> davromaniak,  maybe i can probably help handle hugin.  im not a MOTU though
<davromaniak> I don't have a big amount of spare time, and I spent most of this in qtpfsgui packaging, so
<superm1> i'll be glad to help mentor either of you guys on packaging the newer hugin should the UVFe get approved
<xtknight> i'll do it
<xtknight> i'm sure i have the most free time here
<xtknight> superm1, what do you mean by the rdepends thing?  should i post a cmd of rdepends?
<xtknight> i have heard of this (reverse depends) just have never used it
<superm1> xtknight, i did an 'apt-cache rdepends hugin' to determine what apps depend upon hugin
<xtknight> ahh
<superm1> to see how much would be affected by a newer version
<xtknight> yes only hugin-* pkgs and ubuntustudio-graphics
<xtknight> all meta or hugin so nothing riht?
<superm1> That's what it looks like to me
<xtknight> ok so someone will have to approve the UVFe bug#?
<superm1> xtknight, i listed my offer for mentorship on the bug.  Can qtpfsgui make it in without hugin in case the time doesn't work out right?
<xtknight> superm1, yes it's not needed.  the program works and runs fine and this program is not needed unless the user specifically uses it.
<superm1> xtknight, the motu-uvf team will need two people to ack it and mark it confirmed
<superm1> okay great.  Then davromaniak once you've got things resolved in qtpfsgui, we can get that in, and if time doesn't work out right here with hugin, it won't hurt qtpfsgui
<xtknight> align_image_stack is called from the Wizard of qtpfsgui and while it is very nice to have and rather vital it's not needed.  the user can always get align_image_stack himself because the error msg tells him how to do s
<xtknight> so*
<xtknight> superm1, should it be a Depends or Recommended/Suggested of qtpfsgui?
<superm1> Recommends i'd say
<xtknight> what should be done about the error message telling the user to grab it from SVN?  if it's not in Depends, maybe a future patch should tell the user to get it from repositories instead (assuming hugin svn makes it in)?
<xtknight> i think only a future patch for that is necessary, qtpfsgui is fine as-is and most people will be glad there's a deb of it at all
<superm1> yea a future patch can change the behavior
<superm1> we still have another month or so to get such patches in
<xtknight> i would also handle that after hugin-svn gets in
<xtknight> should be an easy patch
<xtknight> shall we get started updating this package? :)  or wait until it is approved
<davromaniak> superm1, for the patches, I only patch COPYING, because the modified qtpfsgui.desktop has the same contents as the original, so I overwritten it with the original
<superm1> well that's up to you, if it doesn't get approved, your work will be in vain until next release cycle :)
<superm1> davromaniak, Ok.
<eagles0513875> !aptfix
<xtknight> davromaniak, i'm not sure if this is critical but it would also be nice if the menu item for Qtpfsgui was something more than "Qtpfsgui".  a future patch could fix this as well, it's not terribly descriptive though
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<goedson> Can anyone trigger a pull of gnotime 2.2.2-11 from Debian?
<superm1> xtknight, if you want to see an example of how I've built the .org.tar.gz from svn, you can look at debian/rules for mythplugins or mythtv
<xtknight> superm1, i dont mind wasting work right now, so i will start.
<davromaniak> xtknight, the desktop file is not critical, so I will work at it later
<xtknight> davromaniak, ok, and thanks again for doing the bulk of the work for qtpfsgui
<davromaniak> it's strange, qtpfsgui is on my own repo since March, and nobody sent me any bug, so I'm surprised of the errors in the package
<superm1> goedson, can you file a sync request for it and subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors?
<xtknight> superm1, is there something specific i should be looking for in orig.tar.gz?
<xtknight> or a guide on how to create an "orig" from hugin?
<davromaniak> for now, the most important is to make a qtpfsgui package clean (with patchs, and others things), and usable
<superm1> xtknight, i'd like to eventually author a MOTU recipe explaining how to make .orig.tar.gz from svn and bzr, but the debian/rules in mythtv and mythplugins both "Make" the .orig.tar.gz from svn
<goedson> superm1, file a sync request against the Gutsy distribution?
<davromaniak> I hope my patch is working
<davromaniak> because it's the first one I made
<superm1> goedson, give me one moment.  I just want to double check something
<xtknight> superm1, ok.  hugin svn ( http://qtpfsgui.wiki.sourceforge.net/align_image_stack )  has no debian dir.
<xtknight> maybe i should do something with the hugin package already in Ubuntu?
<davromaniak> superm1, I've just dput a new version, with dpatch, but I don't know is the patch worked or not
<superm1> goedson, i filed the sync request for it.  thanks.
<superm1> davromaniak, okay i'll look in a few moments
<davromaniak> ok, thx
<davromaniak> I took example on lirc source package
<goedson> superm1, thank you.
<goedson> superm1, Can you give me a link to the request you filed? I'll need to do the same for gnomebaker soon.
<fernando> libtool: install: error: cannot install `gtkvnc.la' to a directory not ending in /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages
<fernando> how to fix this?
<superm1> goedson, i used the requestsync tool
<superm1> in devscripts package
<goedson> superm1, and if I'm not using Ubuntu?
<superm1> goedson, You can file a bug to request a sync, and subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<goedson> superm1, thank you.
<tonyyarusso> What's the easiest way to produce a template man page?  (We'd like to have one, to be "proper" and such, but there is very little that will need to go in it)
<davromaniak> good version dputed, so superm1 when you will have time, you can look
<keescook> is a motu team supposed to be sub'd to an SRU bug?  Or how does that work?
<superm1> keescook, somehow or another they are already subscribed
<keescook> superm1: I just found the team name and added them.  :)
* AndyP only knows what is written on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/SRU
<keescook> yeah...
<superm1> yea that link doesn't discuss them at all
<superm1> in the procedures
<AndyP> i noticed
<tonyyarusso> For the debian/copyright file, I know common licenses like the GPL shouldn't be quoted in full, but should refer to the file on the system, but I've read sometimes that the Preamble should be included, while other things seem not to mention it.  Does anyone know about this?
<ScottK> Preamble should be included.
<tonyyarusso> Ok
* tonyyarusso wonders why http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-docs.html#s-copyrightfile doesn't say that
<tonyyarusso> Now, where does the generic license statement (the "AS IS Without warranty, no fitness for a particular purpose, etc" part) go?
<keescook> ScottK: you're part of the motu SRU team... do we need one of you to ACK bugs 134726 and 134801?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134726 in mythtv "MythTV 0.20.2 SRU " [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134726
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134801 in mythplugins "Mythplugins 0.20.2 SRU " [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134801
<ScottK> No, I'm motu-uvf.
<ScottK> Any motu can upload an SRU.
<ScottK> Gotta run.  Late for a plane.  Bye all.
<superm1> cya ScottK
<tonyyarusso> ScottK: Do you know much about using autotools-dev to replace outdated-autotools stuff?  (dealing with a lintian error)
<broonie> It's fairly straightforward - there's some recipies in autotools-dev (though I don't like those since they clutter the diff)
<dhdfoo> hey ... if I have uploaded a package to REVU, and I want to upload an improved version of it, should I just re-upload it?
<tonyyarusso> broonie: Can you point to a decent HowTo?
<dhdfoo> and do I need to update the changelog or anything?
<broonie> Like I say, there are recipies in the autotools-dev pacakge.
<tonyyarusso> broonie: but you don't like them, so where can I read about how you like to do it?
<broonie> /usr/share/doc/autotools-dev/README.Debian.gz
<ThibG> I've a package in the gutsy queue, but I've to do an update... I can't file a bug against my package, it says it's not uploaded yet
<broonie> apt-get source mm and search for config.{sub,guess}
<tonyyarusso> broonie: What's the mm ?
<ThibG> Am I supposed to select "I don't know" ?
<POX_> AndyP: I've made some tiny changes in pybackpack packages, say "ok" and I'll upload it to unstable
<nekohayo> hello folks, I noticed the Transmission packages in gutsy's universe are pretty outdated (0.72 version, while 0.81 is out with lots of bug fixes and interesting features)
<nekohayo> the package maintainer is marked as ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com, so I have no idea who to poke for an updated package?
<POX_> AndyP: http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/python-apps/?rev=16&sc=1
<POX_> and rev. 17
<tonyyarusso> nekohayo: #1, when did 0.81 come out?  #2, what sorts of changes does it include?  (major bugfixes and security stuff, or minor bugs and features?)
<nekohayo> tonyyarusso: 0.80 came out a few weeks/a month or two ago, 0.81 came out 3 days ago
<nekohayo> tonyyarusso: they have performance enhancements, new translations, memory leaks fixed, torrent creation features, better upnp/peer exchange, selective downloading, etc
<nekohayo> (to be very general)
<nekohayo> not sure if it also fixes compatibility with trackers
<tonyyarusso> nekohayo: Ok.  However, Upstream Version Freeze was on the 16th (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule), and none of those are major reasons for an exemption (usually security-related or large bugs), so while I'm not the one in charge of such things, I'm doubtful that you could get an exception at this point.
<tonyyarusso> nekohayo: Likely we'll just have to wait for Gutsy+1 for it instead, I'd think.
<nekohayo> tonyyarusso: oh, I thought it was in 3 days
<tonyyarusso> nekohayo: That's for new packages, ie, ones that have never been included before.  If it falls in that catagory, you still have time.
<nekohayo> nah it is not new
<tonyyarusso> :(
<nekohayo> don't quite understand why new packages can bypass "package updates" deadlines though :)
<nekohayo> bwah, if that maintainer used specto he would have been notified of the 0.80 release on the 7th ;P
<tonyyarusso> nekohayo: If you'd like to ask for the authoritative answer, follow the instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess.
<xxxxx1> nekohayo, did you create an entry on lp.net?
<nekohayo> xxxxx1: nope, but I just saw someone did https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/134361
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134361 in ubuntu "Could you update Transmission please?" [Wishlist,New] 
<xxxxx1> ok
<AndyP> POX_: looks good to me, thanks!
* POX_ is uploading
<broonie> tonyyarusso: A literal mm (it's the first of the packages I maintain in Debian I thought of which does this).
<tonyyarusso> broonie: Aaah, that makes sense.
<nekohayo> thanks!
<lousygarua> i need the maintainer of 'xorg-driver-synaptics', yet the maintainer appearing on launchpad is not the maintainer for ubuntu (i contacted him)
<lousygarua> what do i do (there's a bug that no one seem to be resolving)
<sn9> that's not me, but i'm curious as to what the bug is
<keescook> crimsun, siretart, StevenK: you're on the motu-sru team, it sounds like anyone can upload an SRU?  Do you need to ACK first?  The instructions aren't entirely clear.
<lousygarua> sn9: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-driver-synaptics/+bug/125670
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125670 in xorg-driver-synaptics "Scroll of synaptics touchpad stop working suddenly" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<sn9> odd, i use the synaptics driver on several machines and have never run into that
<bmm> Any MOTU: I'm looking for the second advocate of boswars: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=101
<sn9> hmm, lemme see how ubotu does that
<sn9> bryce: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mplayer/+bug/78426
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 78426 in mplayer "mplayer crash with "illegal instruction" on PPC (dup-of: 74282)" [Undecided,New] 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 74282 in mplayer "Altivec detection broken on G3 (multiple packages)" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<sn9> wow
<geser> keescook: iirc is the motu-sru team out of service
<superm1> geser, so who makes the calls upon approving sru's then for universe?
<geser> the motu uploading to -proposed
<keescook> well that makes it easy
<geser> the hard part is to get the necessary testing done
<superm1> Riddell, ^
<ThibG> superm1, thanks for advocating the initial release of scolily :)
<superm1> np ThibG
<Riddell> superm1: ok
<Riddell> superm1: accepted
<ThibG> one other thing... I've done a new release ( I'm the upstream, yeah ), and packed it... I have done a bug report ( bug #135129 ) against scolily to explain there is a new upstream version ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135129 in scolily "New scolily upstream bugfix release" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135129
<superm1> Riddell, both feisty and edgy?
<ThibG> Is that correct?
<Riddell> superm1: yes
<superm1> okay thanks Riddell
<geser> superm1: I'm just looking over the debdiffs for the SRUs for mythplugins
<geser> superm1: as the packages get copy (not uploaded) from -proposed to -updates the version should be correct for -updates (but you still upload to -proposed)
<LaserJock> siretart: ping
<superm1> geser, so it shouldn't have had a ~proposed1 on the version number then?
<geser> superm1: exactly
<geser> superm1: and don't change the maintainer for egdy (and before) as it's not tested well enough if the tools in edgy can handle that
<geser> it's ok to change the maintainer for feisty
<superm1> geser, would a more appropriate version have been say 0.20.2-0ubuntu0~edgy1 then? and 0.20.2-0ubuntu0~feisty1
<geser> superm1: 0.20.2-0ubuntu0.6.10 for edgy and 0.20.2-0ubuntu0.7.04 for feisty (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityUpdateProcedures for the versioning)
<superm1> geser, ok.  after i see results from people with these packages this week (And if there was any breakage), i'll upload a new version into -proposed for the plugins
<superm1> geser, when its copied over to -updates, archive admins wouldn't modify the version (to drop the ~proposed1) at the same time they modified edgy-proposed to edgy-updates?
<geser> superm1: I don't know the details, but I guess all files (.dsc, .diff.gz, .deb) are simply copied from one pocket to an other
<superm1> geser, okay well in my local version i updated it, in case it will be needed to be changed.  We'll see
<geser> modifing the version would either need a rebuild of the whole package or the changeing of all control data inside the debs
<LaserJock> what does the SRU page say
<LaserJock> it used to be that the version was changed and it was reuploaded to -updates
<LaserJock> hmm, seems like that's not the case anymore
<superm1> well the version number won't clash with anything as is, so no worry there.
<LaserJock> well, but it shouldn't have ~proposed if it's not going to be changed before going to -updates
<superm1> well i'll upload a change before the 7 days are up before it is copied to -updates then
<xtknight> superm1, what time would be best for you to help me with packaging hugin svn?
<superm1> xtknight, i'll be on and off throughout the day
<Jazzva> Hello... If someone could take a look at two packages, sphinxbase http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=118 and pocketsphinx http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=120 . I would like to mention that pocketsphinx build-depends on libsphinxbase0-dev, which is provided in sphinxbase package. Thanks :)...
<superm1> start with the packaging in gutsy as a base
<superm1> hopefully shouldn't need many changes
<xtknight> superm1,  ok.  thanks.  i'll see what i can come up with and let you know.
<Jazzva> *I would appreciate if someone could take a look... [the rest of the sentence]  :)
<geser> Jazzva: there is no need to include the soname in the -dev package name unless you need to have different versions of the -dev package co-installable => libsphinxbase-dev is enough (you normally want to build against the recent lib version)
<Jazzva> geser: I didn't make the package... I just helped to the maintainer (who is also the author) as far as I could before the release. Could you leave that as a comment, so he could read it? :)
<geser> ok, will do
<Jazzva> geser: Thanks a lot :)...
<siretart> LaserJock: pong
<LaserJock> siretart: hitting reload after submitting a comment leads to fun
<LaserJock> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=26
<siretart> LaserJock: I'm working on that here: https://code.launchpad.net/~siretart/revu/revu2 ;)
<ajmitch> siretart: do you have anything apart from the code there for us to look at & help with?
<ajmitch> like a design? :)
<siretart> ajmitch: look at the comments in PackageCache.py
<siretart> ajmitch: unittests for PackageFetcherDget would be great :)
* ajmitch sees no PackageFetcherDget added yet :)
<siretart> right :)
<siretart> that's Test Driven Development :)
<LaserJock> siretart: so are you currently looking at using PPAs or sticking with the original design
<ajmitch> heh
<siretart> LaserJock: I'm looking at combining them
<LaserJock> siretart: hmm, interesting
<superm1> I just added some comments and an advocation to qtpfsgui if another MOTU would like to look it over now: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=122
<LaserJock> boy, REVU got really full :(
<LaserJock> and man, I hate it when people hack into computers at work
<LaserJock> now I've got to go through all the computers in the lab and see if any damage got done
<nixternal> that sucks
<nixternal> I wish people would upload fixes to revu's, or at least comment that they are...
<superm1> hi nixternal
<LaserJock> a computer across the hall decided to attempt to ssh in to my mac 8,000+ times
<nixternal> howdy superm1
<superm1> here to join in some revu'in fun?
<nixternal> nah, building out KDE 4 to do some work tonight, but pimlibs is broke and I am trying to patch it
<LaserJock> geeze, what is UPS Express Plus shipping? this company would charge $1341 for it
<TheMuso> Hey folks.
<superm1> hey TheMuso
<jrib> hi
* norsetto bows to TheMuso
<ajmitch> LaserJock: it gets there yesterday?
<Bixente> RAOF: I made some changes, if you can have a look please http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=125
<TheMuso> norsetto: You may rise. :p
* norsetto thanks his Motuness
<TheMuso> haha
<geser> TheMuso: you got promoted?
<geser> norsetto: Hobbsee is our MOTU queen
<norsetto> geser: yes, that why I said HIS Motuness (ok, I forgot the capital h)
<TheMuso> geser: Not that I know of.
<geser> norsetto: and dholbach has the secret name "Prince Adam"
<norsetto> geser: ahAH!
<norsetto> geser: so he is the illegittimate son of TheMyso and Hobbsee!?
<norsetto> TheMyso? oh well....
<TheMuso> heh
* norsetto reads the last copy of The Sun to learn more about it
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> and the MOTU trinity just watches from  afar ...
<ajmitch> shocked & appalled
<nixternal> ahh, you finally admit to it!
<LaserJock> speaking of, where are imbrandon and bddebian these days
<nixternal> gone?
<nixternal> actually, I have seen them both recently, but I do believe they are both doing personal work
<azeem> LaserJock: bddebian is apparently on some work-related business trip in California these days/week, i.e. really busy IRL
<LaserJock> hmm, so it's some form of deism
<LaserJock> the Trinity exists, but is far removed and no longer interacts with it's creation
<azeem> though he wasn't on some business trip when he wasn't around the last couple of months (but he infrequently said "hi" I gather)
<ajmitch> LaserJock: but you're here
<LaserJock> in spirit .... ;-)
<nixternal> ya, you can fulfill the trinity on your own!
<LaserJock> pffft
<nixternal> haha
<norsetto> this reminds me of a spaghetti western
<LaserJock> the good, the bad, and the ugly ?
<norsetto> :-)
<norsetto> the god, the bad and the ugly :-)
* ajmitch can fulfil 'the ugly'
<ajmitch> morning jml
<norsetto> and as you all know, for the god I think we have a good candidate: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BddebianIsAGod
<nixternal> if ajmitch has the ugly, I guess I can do the bad...that would be an improvement though for me :)
<LaserJock> heh
<luisbg> LaserJock, :P
<LaserJock> I guess I can be a sidekick
<LaserJock> one of the little guys in the background that gets shot in the first half hour
<ajmitch> a red shirt
<LaserJock>  "no, don't go LaserJock. Just hang on!"
<LaserJock> "MEDIC!"
<LaserJock> hehe, slipped into a John Wayne WWII movie there
<nixternal> LaserJock: you know it is bad when nobody else scream that, and leaves it up to you to talk to yourself for comfort :D
<LaserJock> lol
<nixternal> we couldn't afford that other guy to do that part of the acting I guess
<LaserJock> "He's gone to be with the core-devs now"
<nixternal> file a bug in LP
<nixternal> set it as wishlist
<jml> ajmitch: jello
<jml> ajmitch: hello, even
<nixternal> jello works
#ubuntu-motu 2007-08-28
<nixternal> http://www.break.com/index/a-real-ninja-turtle.html
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> d'oh, wrong channel
<nixternal> oh well, enjoy, it is quite funny
* ajmitch worries about nixternal 
<nixternal> haha, I have never really looked at this site, there is some really funny things
* norsetto will not be tempted on the evil side ...say no to flash
<nixternal> http://my.break.com/media/view.aspx?ContentID=283756
<nixternal> there you go, no flash, straight picture
<nixternal> the new pony award?
<LaserJock> oh my
* ajmitch eagerly awaits the next round of golden ponies
<LaserJock> hmm, yeah
* ajmitch is also eagerly awaiting the next 'behind motu'
<LaserJock> yeah, yeah
<nixternal> that and the "behind *" stuff that has been quiet again
<nixternal> damn, ajmitch beat me to it
<ajmitch> it's only been 3 months :)
<superm1> am i still the last behind motu?
<superm1> wow.
<ajmitch> superm1: yep
<LaserJock> well, I don't know if people cared too much about it
<ajmitch> we've all been holding our breath since then
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> doubtful
* ajmitch is pretty blue
<LaserJock> I mean, there interesting little tidbits
<LaserJock> but it's hard to get a decent interview out of them
<LaserJock> and then there's Ubuntu Backstage
<LaserJock> where I'm supposed to be putting Behind MOTU stuff
<nixternal> LaserJock: I read all of the "behind *" stuff for all the projects that have them..it is cool getting a glimpse into the people who you work with and what not online and haven't gotten to meet just yet
<nixternal> only MOTU I have met so far is superm1
<LaserJock> ok fine
<superm1> only MOTUs i've met are dholbach, nixternal and keescook :)
<LaserJock> you got me
<LaserJock> let's see, I've met quite a number
<LaserJock> ajmitch of course
* ajmitch has met 1 or 2
<alvinc> Hey there.  Do we have any apt gods online right now?
* ajmitch points at LaserJock 
* superm1 points at LaserJock too.
<superm1> nixternal, your turn
<alvinc> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. LaserJock got owned
* nixternal points at superm1 and ajmitch 
<nixternal> ;p
* nixternal runs away
<LaserJock> hah
<alvinc> lol
<alvinc> Anyhoo....
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe
<alvinc> I'm trying to apt-get the FAI sources from Etch.  did the whole apt-key and sources.list thing, but it's giving me headaches
<alvinc> FAI on Feisty is....  suboptimal.
<alvinc> I'm looking to fix it, and hopefully submit it back
<ajmitch> for FAI, you want to talk to siretart if he's around
<alvinc> lol.  how do you send private tells here?  ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> alvinc, you need to identify first
* norsetto calls it a day
<alvinc> i are n00b.  how do i do that?  ;)
<norsetto> g'night ppl
<ajmitch> or you could send an email :)
<alvinc> nod.  if i knew how to get his e-mail addy.  :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> search him up on launchpad :)
* ajmitch would guess he's either sleeping or hacking
<AndyP> or sleep-hacking
<RAOF> bigon: I'm here now
<bigon> RAOF: the dropped patch has been applied upstream
* ajmitch should try & renew his core-dev membership one day
<TheMuso> ajmitch: Oh so you are thinking of sticking around now
<TheMuso> :p
<ajmitch> TheMuso: maybe
<alvinc> thanks you guys, by the way.  i've send siretart an e-mail on his registered addy
<ajmitch> we'll see
<RAOF> bigon: Cool.  You probably want to mention that in the changelog :)
<alvinc> bah.  relay access denied from gmail to his e-mail addy.  *sigh*
<TheMuso> ajmitch: You know you want to.
<ajmitch> TheMuso: I don't really know that, actually
<TheMuso> ajmitch: Of course you do.
<luisbg> I need someone to check and advocate a very simple package I have sent to REVU. It's already checked by an other MOTU
<luisbg> but I need two advocates
<luisbg> anybody up for it?
* TheMuso has already given his.
<luisbg> TheMuso, <silence>
<luisbg> nobody wants to do the good action of the day ;)
<TheMuso> Probably everybody is busy.
* ajmitch is busy at work
<luisbg> ajmitch, =) hello
<luisbg> I will wait half an hour or so
<luisbg> after that a mail to the mailing list will be the better option
<luisbg> jsgotangco, heyyy
<ajmitch> hello luisbg
<jsgotangco> hi
<ajmitch> jsgotangco: happy birthday
<luisbg> jsgotangco, you a motu? happy birthday!!!
<jsgotangco> heh thanks
<jsgotangco> no im not im a lurker here
<nixternal> happy birthday jsgotangco!
<ajmitch> he is far above such things
<nixternal> 17:30:32 [ highvolta]  if jsgotangco pops up, remember to wish him happy birthday
<nixternal> jsgotangco: that is from #ubuntu-devel
<jsgotangco> heh
<jsgotangco> that's facebook for ya
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> jsgotangco: you talk to your parents after our tornadic week last week?
<nixternal> your family rather...forgot they are all still around here
<TheMuso> Hey jsgotangco. Happy birthday.
<jsgotangco> yes
<jsgotangco> i actually have a fever today
<jsgotangco> well recovering but still feverish
<nixternal> smokin'! :)
<luisbg> nixternal, you a motu?
* nixternal hides
<nixternal> what's a motu?
<nixternal> ;p
<nixternal> luisbg: what's up?
<luisbg> nixternal, I need some checking of a package I sent to REVU
<luisbg> it's already checked and advocated by TheMuso
<luisbg> but I need two
<luisbg> to have a "pass"
<nixternal> link me
<nixternal> or tell me the package name
<luisbg> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=79
<luisbg> it's a very simple package
<luisbg> nixternal, any problems?
<nixternal> building it now
<luisbg> =)
<luisbg> thanks a lot
* Paddy_EIRE is away: Away
<nixternal> shouldn't there be a COPYING file in the main directory?
<TheMuso> !away | Paddy_EIRE
<ubotu> Paddy_EIRE: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<TheMuso> nixternal: No. I got a package like that one through into the archive without one.
<nixternal> alrighty then, I will go ahead and upload it then
<luisbg> nixternal, yeeiii :)
<nixternal> uploaded :)
<TheMuso> nixternal: all the package does is set up settings.
<TheMuso> There is no actual program in it.
<luisbg> no upstream
<luisbg> nixternal, thanks again
<nixternal> ya, I noticed nothing but .directory files
<luisbg> TheMuso, to you too
<nixternal> no problem luisbg, good job!
<TheMuso> luisbg: Yes, but thats not the reason. If you look at ubuntustudio-look/icon-theme etc, they have COPYING files, for a reason.
<luisbg> ahhh I see
<luisbg> now universe admins will  have to look at it and upload it before freeze
<nixternal> ya, shouldn't icon packages contain the SVGs? I have noticed a couple of icon packages w/o svgs, and png is far from source
<TheMuso> luisbg: Not universe admins, archive admins.
<TheMuso> nixternal: As far as I am aware, ubuntustudio's do, otherwise they wouldn't have got in.
<luisbg> TheMuso, oops sorry
<nixternal> I have to go through my logs and see the icon packages I looked at
<TheMuso> nixternal: Did you archive ubuntustudio-menu on revu? If not, I'll do it.
<nixternal> yes
<TheMuso> ok
<luisbg> =)
<luisbg> anything more you guys need from me tonight
<luisbg> 1:13 am here
<TheMuso> luisbg: No.
<TheMuso> Thanks for your work.
<luisbg> =)
<luisbg> a pleasure
<mok0> If you guys feel like reviewing another one, I've got http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=119 waiting there...
<TheMuso> mok0: I will in a bit.
<mok0> TheMuso: Great
<leonel> 
<leonel> can any update to any package for gutsy universe  be uploaded  o is it too late ?
<sn9> i think uvf got moved to this coming thursday
<leonel> this is because when I install python-psycopg2  pulls  python2.4  even when  python 2.5 is installed
<leonel> so I'm searching  why this happens  and trying to fix it
<leonel> it needs  egenix-mx-base  and  the package name is   python2.4-egenix-mxtools
<TheMuso> lionel: If its not a new upstream version, any bugfixes can be uploaded without approval at this point.
<leonel> python-egenix-mxtools  pulls python 2.4
<TheMuso> s/lionel/leonel
<leonel> thanks  TheMuso
<TheMuso> sn9: And What makes you say that?
<TheMuso> leonel: Welcome.
<sn9> it was said in this channel recently
<sn9> in the /topic
<TheMuso> sn9: Got a reference? If so, it would have been officially announced, which it hasn't been.
<TheMuso> What is in the topic is for new package freeze, which is different to UVF.
<TheMuso> sn9: BTW, has that mplayer bug you talked about recently been addressed?
<sn9> no
<TheMuso> ok
<leonel> but  I can't  find  where   to change
<sn9> and i would have thought new package freeze would come before uvf
<leonel> found  control:XB-Python-Version : ${python:Versions}
<TheMuso> leonel: I'm in the middle of something atm, but I'll probably get a chance to look in a bit.
<leonel> but  where can I see where  to change that version
<leonel> TheMuso:  thanks  no problemo
<TheMuso> sn9: No, its the other way round.
<TheMuso> New packages aren't likely to break the archive, whereas new upstream versions of packages are.
<sn9> ok
<RAOF> leonel: You're trying to change what version of python a package is built aganst?
<leonel> RAOF:  egenix-mx-base      pulls  python 2.4  even  when  python 2.5 is installe
<leonel> d
<RAOF> leonel: In the archive right now?
<leonel> yes
<leonel> RAOF: this in  Gutsy
<mok0> there ought to be both  egenix-mx-base-py25 and exgenix-mx-base-py24
* ajmitch suspects that there's a dependency there that shouldn't have been added
<sn9> how's this for a new package? it's already debianized: http://omnibook.sf.net
<mok0> ajmitch: that depends whether or not it contains an extension module
<RAOF> The control file seems both complex and apparently correct.
* mok0 repeats there ought to be versions for both py25 and py24 with different package names
* RAOF *thought* pycentral dealt with that, but is checking.
<TheMuso> mok0: I'm going to leave a comment on revu with more comments, but not all the source files in kaksi have copyright statements.
<ajmitch> mok0: sorry, we moved away from that model a year or so ago
<mok0> TheMuso: I know. I contacted upstream a month ago, but havent heard
<zul> evening
<ajmitch> hello zul
<mok0> TheMuso: Should I repackage tarball?
<TheMuso> mok0: Well this won't pass unless its fixed.
<mok0> TheMuso: It's a simple fix, but upstream is silent. I could do it an repackage
<TheMuso> mok0: Anyway, comments on revu.
<mok0> TheMuso: Thx a lot!
<TheMuso> mok0: But you don't know when they were written etc.
<mok0> TheMuso: I didn't notice variation in copyright year, did you?
<TheMuso> mok0: I didn't have a detailed look, but I still think just adding it without upstream's knowledge/permission is not right.
<mok0> TheMuso: OK. I guess I'll have to pester them some more.
<mok0> TheMuso: Re: the rules file, you mean to delete the acknowledgement comment=
<mok0> s/=/?/
<TheMuso> mok0: yes
<mok0> Well g'night ppl!
<RAOF> Well, that's wierd.
<StevenK> RAOF: ?
<ajmitch> let me guess, you rebuilt & it had the correct dependencies?
<RAOF> ajmitch: No.  I rebuilt it, and something's adding python2.4 & python2.5 dependencies.
<RAOF> But the control & rules files *look* ok, at least at the level of scrutiny I gave them.
<ajmitch> it is interesting, isn't it?
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> Anyway, I've got marking to do, which this has been a welcome, but guilty, diversion from :)
<StevenK> Hah
<StevenK> RAOF: Just give them all zero?
<ajmitch> sounds fair
<ajmitch> or pick a number between 0 & 100, and fit a bell curve around that
<TheMuso> heh
<tonyyarusso> Could someone please explain the details of the following to me?:  What is the policy and process regarding updates to universe packages post-release, particularly for security fixes?
<StevenK> ajmitch: Hah
<ajmitch> tonyyarusso: they get done if someone cares
<StevenK> tonyyarusso: Prepare a debdiff, with the release set to -security, document the changes well in the changelog, mentioning any CVE numbers and/or bug numbers and then ask keescook, or pitti to look at it.
<StevenK> That is, presuming you want to do it. :-)
<ajmitch> of course he wants to do it, he asked :)
<tonyyarusso> StevenK: That sounds like what I need to know.  However, does debdiff use just patches or can you have a changed .orig.tar.gz to use?  (not familiar with debdiff yet)
<StevenK> Make the changes as little as possible. I wouldn't touch the .orig
<tonyyarusso> Okay.
<StevenK> tonyyarusso: And debdiff is your friend.
* tonyyarusso makes mental note to try it soon
* RAOF plugs in his laptop.  Building Xgl repeadedly is an excellent way to chew though battery life.
<sn9> oh yeah? try gcc
<sn9> and gibc
<sn9> *glibc
<StevenK> sn9: So you mean, "Run Gentoo" ? :-P
<sn9> hehe
<sn9> i mean use ubuntu as a dev environment for embedded systems
<StevenK> Dear Telemarketer. If I say I'm not interested, this is a sign for you get off the phone and to stop trying sell me stuff. No Love, Steve
<RAOF> Heh.
<StevenK> RAOF: Are you ignoring the marking again? :-)
<tonyyarusso> StevenK: Try bartering with them.
<RAOF> Dear Telstra.  No, I'm not going to join your network.  Not unless you pay out my existing contract, and provide me with an iPhone.
<RAOF> StevenK: Marking has been done.  Really :)
<tonyyarusso> "Long-distance telephone eh?  I'll swap you a microwave and some old shoes."
<RAOF> Some :)
<StevenK> RAOF: I wouldn't pick you being a Steve Jobs fanboy. :-P
<tonyyarusso> ajmitch: Are you around by any chance?
<RAOF> StevenK: Eh, it looks cool.  Also, macs make shiny hardware :)
* tonyyarusso is still having some trouble understanding all of what's involved for this lintian: outdated-autotools-helper-file error)
<RAOF> Just sadly not at the particular level that I want my laptop to be
<StevenK> RAOF: That is to say, cheap? :-)
<sn9> get an openmoko fic neo1973 then
<RAOF> tonyyarusso: You can check out xserver-xgl :).
<RAOF> sn9: That would indeed be cooler.
<tonyyarusso> RAOF: I wouldn't really understand what I'm looking for though...I'd really appreciate someone taking a few moments to explain it if possible.
<sn9> or, if you're a kubuntu person, qtopia greenphone
<RAOF> tonyyarusso: I'll hunt down a weblink...
<tonyyarusso> awesome
<StevenK> "No, you can't call me. I'm reflashing my phone. Yes, I'm wearing pants, why do you ask?"
<ajmitch> tonyyarusso: no
<tonyyarusso> ajmitch: Ok ;)
<RAOF> tonyyarusso: http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~raof/xserver-xgl/ubuntu-raof/annotate/chalserogers%40gmail.com-20070815112605-k2y3axkh22au4rdu?file_id=rules-20070726235547-4x7rjjba8swpxwgr-8
<RAOF> Wow.  That was a little bit longer than I was expecting :)
<RAOF> tonyyarusso: You're after the clean: target - specifically the "config.sub" & .guess bit.
<StevenK> Hah. tinyurl FTW
<xtknight> pfft.  you guys dont know what a *long* url is :P
<StevenK> RAOF: Personally, I find copying it in clean to be disquieting. clean is supposed to undo what build did, not copy stuff from the host system.
<sn9> i once pasted an internal google video url to the avi representation
<sn9> it took up half a page
<xtknight> sn9, oh i hate those.  why does google do that *smacks head
<tonyyarusso> RAOF: Okay, so if I understand that correctly, it says something along the lines of, "if in the process of cleaning you find any files named config.guess or config.sub, replace them with the version in /usr/share supplied by the autotools-dev package from the build-deps", and I should be able to directly copy-paste that code into another package.  Is that right?
<StevenK> tonyyarusso: Right.
<tonyyarusso> Sweet - I kinda understood a bash line!
<StevenK> ifneq "$(wildcard /usr/share/misc/config.sub)" ""
<StevenK> That's make, not bash
<tonyyarusso> oh
<tonyyarusso> Well, I kinda understood _something_, somehow
<StevenK> if [ -f /usr/share/misc/config.sub ] ; then
<StevenK> That's shell. :-)
<tonyyarusso> StevenK: So your personal preference would be to have the same code, but in the build rule?
<RAOF> StevenK: You'd prefer it in configure?
<StevenK> RAOF: Right.
* StevenK idly notes he is just humoring his lunch by eating it and stops.
* tonyyarusso can't find a configure rule
<nixternal> make one :)
<tonyyarusso> nixternal: Would I just put that line in it, and how would I reference to run it?  (debian/rules is my weaker point here, so try to bear with me)
<nixternal> what are you trying to configure?
<tonyyarusso> It's KompoZer, a Mozilla-derived product.
<nixternal> ahh, that is the app replacing nvu until someone picks it back up right?
<tonyyarusso> nixternal: correct
<nixternal> are you using cdbs?
<tonyyarusso> No, debhelper.
<RAOF> StevenK: Hm.  But if you do it in configure, not clean, you'll end up with the lintian error tonyyarusso was getting originally, right?
<nixternal> you have a line in rules like 'include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk'?
<tonyyarusso> nixternal: grep include rules returns no results
<tonyyarusso> grep debhelper just gives "# Sample debian/rules that uses debhelper."
<nixternal> ahh, OK
<nixternal> how do you need to run configure?
<xtknight> should debian/*.manpages contain ALL man pages in debian/manpages?
<xtknight> shouldn't*, i suppose since i found a package (hugin) where this is not the case
<tonyyarusso> nixternal: I don't know.
<nixternal> you can just run the configure stuff if need be under build-stamp:
<nixternal> bbiaf...need to take the dog out
<tonyyarusso> Oh, ok.  build-stamp I have.
<tonyyarusso> RAOF: but you think anything other than rules will still give the lintian error after it's fixed?  (ie, a lintian bug or something?)
<xtknight> what's the difference between a manual ending in .1 and .2, .7, etc?
<xtknight> lol never mind should have looked at the manual for man, right there is a big table :(
<tonyyarusso> haha
<imbrandon> why are games not considered a executable
<imbrandon> kinda strange
<xtknight> linus associated executables with troubles and compilation errors, and games with fun?  i dunno
<StevenK> I daresay it's a unix-ism, as opposed to a Linux thing
* StevenK tries to get motivated enough to study for an exam he is sitting in 4 hours
<imbrandon> yea because i doubt linus had a hand in designing -man- or much for that matter outside the kernel and or a gnome patch or two
<StevenK> imbrandon: Um? Git?
<imbrandon> heh ok ok, you win , but still not man
<imbrandon> ;)
<xtknight> he started the kernel of the most popular unix desktop OS  today, but that's it, nothing more.  darn lazy bastard :P
<ajmitch> well git probably consists of 25% of the man pages by sheer weight of binaries
<imbrandon> lol
<StevenK> Bwahahaha
* StevenK needs to look at git.
<imbrandon> bzr-import-git is all i need ( no idea if it even exists )
<StevenK> I was looking at importing our (6Gb) CVS repository into bzr at $WORK
<StevenK> I managed to shoehorn it into SVN. It turns out that SVN *really* doesn't like a directory with >15,000 entries.
<xtknight> shouldn't debian/*.manpages contain ALL man pages in debian/manpages/*?
<RAOF> imbrandon: Strangely, I don't think bzr git-import *does* exist.
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> ugh
<tonyyarusso> ooF?
<TheMuso> tonyyarusso: long story
<tonyyarusso> TheMuso: aren't they all?
<TheMuso> heh
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu.log
<RAOF> Amaranth: Got a minute to discuss Xgl?
<Amaranth> RAOF: maybe
<RAOF> I'm just wondering whether I should stop messing with session files and just stick a script in /etc/X11/Xsession.d to start & use Xgl all the time.
<RAOF> Because rather a lot of stuff gets started automatically by Xsession before a session script can mess with it.
<RAOF> This manifests most annoyingly by seahorse being unable to display a passphrase entry dialog.
<RAOF> And hence GPG dying.
<RAOF> Whereas I *could* stick a script in Xsession.d to startup Xgl & set DISPLAY and then let the rest of the session do it's thing on the right server.
<RAOF> With the small downside that you'd need to uninstall Xgl to stop using it :)
<RAOF> Amaranth: So basically I'm wondering how annoying it would be to have an always-
<RAOF> on xgl
<sn9> xgl should just die
<RAOF> Not until nvidia get their crap together.
<sn9> it can't work right -- by design
<RAOF> Please expound
<sn9> i spent a couple of weeks trying to get it to work with fglrx
<RAOF> sn9: You're welcome to make Glucose work, of course :)
<RAOF> sn9: Should be easy.
<sn9> eventually, i gave up and settled for no tv-out with the free driver and aiglx
<RAOF> Also, that's hardly broken by design :)
<sn9> anything requiring xgl is by definition broken by design, like fglrx
<RAOF> There's nothing that requires Xgl.
<RAOF> Also, that's rather different from 'xgl is broken by design' ;)
<sn9> fglrx does, if you want beryl/compiz
<RAOF> So, yes, Xgl provides features that fglrx doesn't.
<sn9> xgl is designed such that you cannot run any kind of window manager with it, and that's brokenness
<RAOF> That is 100% untrue.
<RAOF> Xgl is designed to be a faster X server than Xorg.
<RAOF> Faster/easier to write drivers for.
<sn9> fglrx requires xgl for beryl/compiz, ergo fglrx is also broken
<RAOF> sn9: The fact that the fglrx driver has bugs which make performance under Xgl suck without a composite manager is not Xgl's fault :)
<RAOF> But I'm not going to argue against the thesis "fglrx is crap" ;)
<RAOF> It's worse than even the nvidia drivers.
<sn9> why would anyone run xgl without compositing? what other reason could there be to run xgl than beryl/compiz?
<RAOF> To have an OpenGL accelerated X server?
<sn9> opengl is slower than no opengl
<RAOF> Depends on the drivers.
<RAOF> Also, to allow people to *only* write 3d drivers, and get full 2d accel for free.
<RAOF> Anyway, I seem to have lost the Amaranth :)
<sn9> when i see glxgears not stall, i'll believe it's a driver issue
<RAOF> glxgears is not a benchmark?
<sn9> i mean visually
<RAOF> So turn on Vsync.
<sn9> not the crap numbers it puts out
<sn9> so far, i've seen xgl slow things down with the following drivers: ati, nvidia, fglrx, savage
* RAOF is surprised you can use Xgl on the savage drivers.
<Amaranth> RAOF: hi again :)
<xtknight> wow "cc1plus" (c++ compiler) taking around 300M of ram?  isnt this extreme for everything, or normal depending on the pkg?
<sn9> it was using libmesa rendering, but xgl made it even slower
<RAOF> Amaranth: So, there's some backscroll way up there )
<xtknight> was at 550M at one point
<RAOF> xtknight: *Only* 300MB of ram?
<sn9> btw, gutsy is supposed to provide working dri for savage, but i have yet to try it
<RAOF> xtknight: The C++ template system is turing complete.  It is famous for using a huge amount of ram & time to compile.
<Amaranth> RAOF: sounds great
<xtknight> ah well i guess that other 2g im ordering this week will come in handy
<Amaranth> i was wondering what was up with seahorse :)
<RAOF> xtknight: Also, last time I tried to build Azureus, gcj would use 1Gb of ram + 4GB of swap, then OOM :)
<xtknight> RAOF, ridiculous
<xtknight> RAOF, i never had MSVC use anywhere near this
<sn9> azureus can use gcj now?
<Amaranth> sn9: it's accelerated indirect rendering
<Amaranth> sn9: azureus in the archive uses gcj
<sn9> azureus is in the archive now?
<RAOF> Amaranth: The other option is to just work around it, by basically unsetting GPG_AGENT_INFO & running seahorse-agent again.
<Amaranth> since feisty
<Amaranth> RAOF: eh, too many hacks
* sn9 did not notice
<Amaranth> RAOF: just make it the X server that even gdm works
<Amaranth> that makes login smoother too
<Amaranth> or is that not what you meant?
<RAOF> Amaranth: That's harder, and not what I meant :)
<Amaranth> err, even gdm uses
<Amaranth> ah, you mean just making it start before the other stuff in Xsession.d
<RAOF> Yes.
<Amaranth> sounds good
<Amaranth> less complicated for users too
<Amaranth> literally just install and go
<RAOF> True.  No extra sessions, installing Xgl makes it just work.
<Amaranth> RAOF: really funny
<Amaranth> i'm pretty sure my libeel patch is correct now but my nautilus patch got blown away by a package upgrade so i kept beating on libeel wondering what was wrong
<RAOF> Wooo!
<RAOF> Is it likely that we'll have compiz-handled wallpaper, then?
<Amaranth> well, if you build and use the wallpaper plugin
<xtknight> wait, did i hear something?  different wallpaper per screen?
<Amaranth> hehe :)
<Amaranth> xtknight: http://www.realistanew.com/random/desktop20070826.png
<xtknight> need this, what is it?
<Amaranth> not ready yet
<xtknight> compiz/background or nautilus patch?
<Amaranth> that reminds me, i need to clean up my compiz-python package
<RAOF> I see you're using Glossy too :)
<Amaranth> glossy?
<Amaranth> the theme is clearlooks
<RAOF> Oh, gtk2 engine.
<xtknight> window border?
<RAOF> Ah, not quite.
<RAOF> Amaranth: Does that mean alpha-blended gradients etc are available?
<Amaranth> RAOF: well, the current wallpaper plugin offers that
<RAOF> Amaranth: And your patches basically allow the something else (such as the wallpaper plugin) to draw the wallpaper when available?
<xtknight> any news on when nautilus/gnome itself will allow this?  without using compiz?
<Amaranth> RAOF: yeah
<Amaranth> xtknight: whenever someone can think up a decent GUI
<Amaranth> but this is better anyway
<xtknight> decent GUI?  underlying functions dont even exist though
<Amaranth> it should allow things like xwinwrap and xsnow to work
<xtknight> maybe it could be put into displayconfig-gtk
<Amaranth> *shrug*
<Amaranth> no...
<xtknight> i think most people would love just to have a file you could use for each screen (no gradients/solid colors but better than nothing)
* Amaranth waits for pdebuild to finish
<Amaranth> xtknight: that'd be dependent on my patch
<Amaranth> xtknight: which means you'd need compiz
<xtknight> actually as long as compiz can function without any of the effects i'm fine with that too.  the effects tend to be buggy here though
<xtknight> but compiz still doesnt work with multiple screens, does it?  (only one big screen?)
<RAOF> I'm not sure what you mean?
<RAOF> As long as you've got OpenGL on both screens, Compiz should work.
<xtknight> well last time i tried it, it wouldnt work when i was in multiple-desktop mode (actually thought this was confirmed as well)
<xtknight> it worked fine with span mode
<xtknight> just prefferred the former and wondered if it had been fixed
<RAOF> Do you get 3D on all screens in multiple-desktop mode?
<xtknight> direct rendering on both yes
<RAOF> Because I think (without proof) than many drivers don't like that much.
<RAOF> xtknight: Hm.  Xinerama?
<xtknight> using nvidia proprietary
<xtknight> not xinerama just independent screens
<xtknight> i see two screens in the Screen Resolution applet
<xtknight> one is 1680x1050, other is 1280x1024
<RAOF> I *think* that last time I tried that it worked, but I don't try it very often :)
<xtknight> composite-by-default is still "on the list" so to speak?
<Amaranth> xtknight: unknown
<Amaranth> but i know one of the fusion guys uses multiscreen
* StevenK wonders why his LCD seems to be shimmering.
<tonyyarusso> RAOF: So I tried using the ifneq stuff from that file you gave me, and when trying to build in pbuilder for some reason /bin/sh was trying to evaluate it as a shell command, rather than makefile syntax.  I put it in the build-stamp portion of rules.
<Amaranth> RAOF: damn, same bug
<RAOF> Amaranth: What bug?  Your patches fail to work?
<RAOF> StevenK: Cool.  I bet it's a compiz effect :P
<Amaranth> yeah, if the wallpaper plugin isn't enabled i get ghosts
<Amaranth> because something isn't updating
<tonyyarusso> RAOF: is build-stamp read differently from clean or something weird?
<StevenK> RAOF: ENOCOMPIZ, so nyah
<RAOF> tonyyarusso: I'm not sure.  It shouldn't be, as far as I can tell.
<RAOF> StevenK: Compiz is pretty advanced.  It's probably shimmering your LCD to tell you that you could enable it :P
<StevenK> tonyyarusso: Did you tab/space it in? It shouldn't be.
<tonyyarusso> StevenK: oh, yes, I did.
<StevenK> tonyyarusso: A tab in a Makefile means "This is a shell command"
<tonyyarusso> StevenK: Good to know
<tonyyarusso> All right, take 2.
<TheMuso> .c
<TheMuso> ugh
<Tonio_> hi
<ScottK2> Hi
<ScottK2> coNP: Keep up the good work on revieiwing.
* ScottK2 goes to bed.
<ScottK2> Good night all.
<coNP> Hey ScottK2.
<coNP> Good night...
<Kamping_Kaiser> bugger, DktrKranz isnt about. could someone look at bug 84487 ? i just attached an updated debdiff, hopefully in line with what Luca suggeseted
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 84487 in backuppc "removing deb leaves symlink which causes apache to fail starting" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84487
<coNP> LongPointyStick, StevenK, soren: Sorry to bug you again, but I think it is really bad that we get no more responses for UVFes... bug 134623 and bug 134624 and bug 134625 is what I think of.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134623 in telepathy-salut "[UVFe]  Please update telepathy-salut to version 0.1.4" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134623
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134624 in telepathy-mission-control "[UVFe]  Please update telepathy-mission-control to version 4.35" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134624
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134625 in empathy "[UVFe]  Please update empathy to version 0.12" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134625
<soren> coNP: I still have 892 Launchpad e-mails after getting home from holiday. It takes a while :(
<coNP> soren: okay, I really don't want to push any of your personally...
<coNP> you, even
<soren> coNP: Sure.
<RAOF> coNP: Haven't those been ACKd, pending review of the actual packages on REVU?
<coNP> RAOF: ACKed but not confirmed. I need two ACKs
<coNP> RAOF: OTOH if the have been reviewed 2 MOTUs, no real REVU review is needed IMHO
<coNP> they, even
<RAOF> coNP: Ah, yes.  I was confused by the double ack on empathy :)
<coNP> RAOF: yeah. But I cannot even compile it without the libs :)
<RAOF> Yes. :)-
<Bixente> Hi
<RAOF> Bixente: Hi.  I haven't got around to your updated review yet.  I may get to it this evening, but maaaaaaaaaarking!
<coNP> Hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi coNP
<Bixente> RAOF: thanks :)
<Hobbsee> RAOF: yay, marking!
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Not yay!  I don't like giving out crap marks.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: awww....
* coNP is today in a review-and-bug-MOTU-UVF mood :)
* Hobbsee hides, then.
<Hobbsee> coNP: you can review, cant you?
* coNP reviews a lot
<Hobbsee> cool
<coNP> Gnome 2.19.91 is out, MOTU-UVF team has a luck today :)
<Hobbsee> coNP: motu-uvf's dont care - gnome's in main.
* Hobbsee hmm.  also in the release team.
<RAOF> And don't new Gnome revisions automatically pass UVF?
<coNP> Hobbsee: I mean (1) I package these and won't bug you, (2) there are parts of Gnome in universe
<coNP> Hobbsee: BTW bug 134623 and bug 134624 are part of Gnome :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134623 in telepathy-salut "[UVFe]  Please update telepathy-salut to version 0.1.4" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134623
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134624 in telepathy-mission-control "[UVFe]  Please update telepathy-mission-control to version 4.35" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134624
<Hobbsee> coNP: true that
<coNP> RAOF: I guess so. Since our release cycle is bound to the GNOME one
<Hobbsee> it would be expected to run the latest gnome
<coNP> In fact there has been feature freeze in Gnome about the same time then we had that
<coNP> Now they release bugfix releases
<superm1> coNP, i've got one that i was working with today and revu'ed/advocated earlier if you want to keep up the tag team effort these past few nights and give it a look :) http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=122
<coNP> superm1: for sure
<coNP> Young MOTUs should work together :)
<superm1> okay bed time for me now. :) have a good one
<jono> \sh: ping
<gnomefreak> does anyone hav ea spare PPC they can test a bug on? or a 386/686 they can test bug in iceape on?
<jussi01> gnomefreak: maybe TheMuso has a ppc...
<gnomefreak> ty ill check with him a bit later i have something i have to fix that i thought was fixed :(
<Amaranth> RAOF: you around?
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> Man, I wish I had a magical marking machine.
<RAOF> Also, a unicorn.
<RAOF> Amaranth: Yes.
<RAOF> And unicorn insurance.
<Amaranth> RAOF: join #ubuntu-desktop
<tonyyarusso> Hi, I'm using a freshly rolled tarball from someone 7 timezones ahead of me, and things are complaining about "timestamp in the future".  Is there any way around this?
<man-di> tonyyarusso: touch
<tonyyarusso> man-di: Recursively?  I basically need to touch half the code tree.
<man-di> as you need
<\sh> jono, ping
<\sh> aeh pong
<StevenK> tonyyarusso: find . -type f -exec touch {} \;
<RAOF> StevenK beats RAOF to it.
<tonyyarusso> StevenK: ty
<Nicke> tonyyarusso: tar also has a --touch option, if that helps
<tonyyarusso> Nicke: ooh, that may be even better
<Nicke> ok :)
* coNP reviews qtpfsgui
<tonyyarusso> StevenK: Was your question earlier an offer to possibly sponsor KompoZer upload?
* jussi01 thinks coNP is a machine today!!
<coNP> gthumb hates coNP today... time to get some QT love :)
<jussi01> coNP: kinda like Hobbsee style.... :P
<coNP> You can always learn from elder MOTUs
<coNP> If that is the right term
<jussi01> hehe, be careful with elder.... Fujitsu might eat you....
<jussi01> :P
<coNP> jussi01: why?
<jussi01> coNP: iirc, Fujitsu is quite young....
* coNP is not even one week old
<coNP> I mean MOTU-age, of course
<jussi01> oh....hehehe
* jussi01 cogratulates coNP on motuship
<coNP> Thanks, jussi01
<jussi01> :)
<coNP> Hmm... I guess I can upload qtpfsgui
<tonyyarusso> How often does the REVU web page list update?  (ie, how long to wait after a dput)
<coNP> tonyyarusso: long enough :)
<jussi01> tonyyarusso: usually takes about 5 mins for me...
<coNP> But I think as soon as it got unpacked and get out of the incoming queue
<tonyyarusso> jussi01: hmm, 'k
<jussi01> !revu
<ubotu> REVU is a web-based tool to give people who have worked on Ubuntu packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and comment on in a structured manner. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<jussi01> Processing of uploads is done every 5 min. If your upload doesn't show up, please contact the REVU administrators by email ([MAILTO]  admin@tiber.tauware.de) or join the IRC channel #ubuntu-motu and talk to one of:
<jussi01> there we are, every 5 mins
<tonyyarusso> Oh boo - I forgot the -sa flag
<jussi01> hheh, thatll do it....
<norsetto> hiyall
<jussi01> hiya norsetto
<Hobbsee> hi norsetto!
<norsetto> Hobbsee: \o/
<TheMuso> jussi01, gnomefreak, whats up?
<jussi01> TheMuso: gnomefreak needed someone to test a PPC bug...
<TheMuso> ah
<elmargol> Is it safe to build 64bit packages on a 32bit host using pbuilder? (is that even possible?)
<StevenK> elmargol: No, I don't think it is possible.
<norsetto> elamrgol: its not possible, not that I know
* norsetto hopes one day, just one day, he will be able to spell one name, just one name, correctly (and perhaps learn to use the tab key too)
<siretart> elmargol: you could perhaps use qemu, and install ubuntu/amd64 in such a virtual machine. but that will be really dogslow
<coNP> Hey norsetto
<norsetto> coNP: hiya!
<elmargol> Isn't there a solution for this? automatic building for feisty / gutsy 32 and 64 bit?
<norsetto> elmargol: why not a PPA?
<elmargol> PPA?
<coNP> pbuilder-dist is something that makes this quite easy IIRC
<norsetto> !ppa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ppa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kmos> elmargol: https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart
* norsetto really hates ubotu
<coNP> !coc | norsetto :D
<ubotu> norsetto :D: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
* jussi01 hugs ubotu
<elmargol> Kmos: is this service free?
<coNP> elmargol: as beer
<norsetto> !shutup | ubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shutup - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kmos> elmargol: yeah, active it at your LP account
<norsetto> you see, the "guy" doesn't know anything about shut up .....
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [+b %ubotu!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> problem solved.
<Hobbsee> !beer
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> !beer
<Hobbsee> there we go.
<tonyyarusso> The REVU e-mails the show up on the -motu mailing list; are those just forwards of something REVU automatically sends to you?
<tonyyarusso> *that show up
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: they're the accepted mails for the ubuntu archive
<Hobbsee> (which we then forward)
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: as in, they're almost the same as on gutsy changes.
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: Oh, so those are the packages that are already done, not ones that need reviewing?
<coNP> Hobbsee: why to ban ubotu ?
<StevenK> Hobbsee: You could have +q'd ubotu. :-P
<tonyyarusso> StevenK: she did
<Hobbsee> StevenK: you might want to tell me what i did, then.
<Kmos> it's better to ask seveas to remove the bot from here
<StevenK> I thought ban was different from +q?
<Kmos> :)
<coNP> Are you sure you want to live without ubotu?
<TheMuso> Ubotu is too useful.
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: yeah  - as in, they've gotten thru revu
<tonyyarusso> StevenK: note the %
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: got it
<Hobbsee> Kmos: a) why wait for seveas, he's not even here at the moment.  b) i can just ban it.  c) i dont want to get rid of it permanently.
* StevenK shuts up
<Hobbsee> StevenK: :)
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [-b %ubotu!*@*]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<coNP> !beer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kmos> Hobbsee: thanks better
<jussi01> !coNP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<coNP> Actually I guess ubotu says nothing if you don't provocate it
<Kmos> ubotu: welcome back little boy
<Kmos> :)
<Hobbsee> !hobbsee
<ubotu> I phear the stick so shhhhh
<Hobbsee> coNP: true
<Hobbsee> !nixternal | nixternal
<ubotu> nixternal: Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<TheMuso> heh
<jussi01> lol
<norsetto> Hobbsee: can we have a ppa entry added to it ?
<TheMuso> !Hobbsee
<norsetto> !jdong
<ubotu> jdong is Hobbsee: jdong: yes, but you're FULL OF CRACK!
<Hobbsee> norsetto: sure.  write one, it'll get sent for moderation
<Hobbsee> norsetto: !foo is <reply> bar
<norsetto> Hobbsee: where bar would be?
<Hobbsee> norsetto: <insert answer that you want to be given when !ppa is done>
<Hobbsee> !foo
<ubotu> bar
<elmargol> Kmos: Can I build for old version of ubuntu too?
<Kmos> elmargol: it's better you to ask at #launchpad
<Kmos> i'm not credible
<Kmos> =)
<norsetto> Hobbsee: ok, I thought that was <reply>
* tonyyarusso would think PPA would produce results for all supported versions, but doesn't know
<Hobbsee> norsetto: ahhh.  no, that's a tag.  sorry, i keep forgetting about those who are not familiar with ubotuesque.
<DarkSun88> Hi all
<Fujitsu> elmargol: Yes, you can build for any currently published version, I believe.
<elmargol> thats nice!
<Fujitsu> At least, I've seen people do it for {edgy,feisty,gutsy}
<StevenK> Currently supported published version?
<norsetto> !ppa is <reply> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Hobbsee> !ppa is <reply> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !ppa | norsetto
<ubotu> norsetto: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Hobbsee> norsetto: nice work :)
<tonyyarusso> StevenK, any other friendly MOTU types:  Please review if you can - http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=128
<StevenK> I'm not friendly.
<StevenK> :-P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<tonyyarusso> Ah well, I'll take what I can get ;)
<StevenK> And the md5sum is different! BAD tonyyarusso!
<tonyyarusso> What??
<StevenK> md5sum of the .orig
<tonyyarusso> I checked that before I started....
<tonyyarusso> StevenK: the .orig and what else?
<StevenK> d22a250ab624b9b3ef1cc07da32ec78a  kompozer_0.7.10.orig.tar.gz
<StevenK> That's what I had when I test built it for you.
<StevenK> 9dc04306a0b6fe148b2896e553443ad9 38503066 kompozer_0.7.10.orig.tar.gz
<StevenK> And that's what the .dsc says
<tonyyarusso> StevenK: You mean yesterday?  It changed in the last few hours.
<StevenK> Why would the .orig need to change?
<tonyyarusso> Kaze added something to the Credits.
<tonyyarusso> (not by me)
<tonyyarusso> Just a last-minute upstream mod.  _NOT_ anything about me futzing around with things.  :)
* StevenK idly wonders if tonyyarusso has a UVFe for kompozer
<tonyyarusso> A second - I'll show you the upstream one
* StevenK idly wonders if kompozer is even in the archive.
<tonyyarusso> StevenK: Don't need it - New package deadline isn't until Thursday
<StevenK> Ah, then it isn't even in the archive. Fair enough
<ogra> StevenK, it should replace nvu
<ogra> afaik
<tonyyarusso> yes
<StevenK> Didn't nvu get booted?
<tonyyarusso> (although not Conflict: b/c apparently while slightly silly, you can in fact have both installed)
<ogra> in favore of kompzer
<ogra> *favor
<nixternal> !Hobbsee | Hobbsee
<ubotu> Hobbsee: I phear the stick so shhhhh
<nixternal> :p
<tonyyarusso> StevenK: http://downloads.sourceforge.net/kompozer/kompozer-0.7.10-src.tar.gz?modtime=1188302208&big_mirror=0
<StevenK> tonyyarusso: You have a newline in your Build-Depends
<Fujitsu> StevenK: Is that illegal now?
<tonyyarusso> StevenK: noted
<StevenK> tonyyarusso: I don't think Depends: ${shlibs:Depends} makes sense for kompozer-dev, it being Arch: all
<tonyyarusso> StevenK: what would be better?
<StevenK> Fujitsu: Certainly not, but if he's already line-wrapped, he should be consistent.
<StevenK> tonyyarusso: Well, does it need any?
<Fujitsu> StevenK: Ah, yes.
<tonyyarusso> kompozer: ^^ that's a question for you methinks
<kompozer> tonyyarusso: er, dunno - maybe kompozer-dev shouldn't have any build-deps?
<tonyyarusso> kompozer: possibly
<tonyyarusso> ?
<tonyyarusso> StevenK: is it common for -dev to be blank there?
<StevenK> tonyyarusso: Commonly, -dev will Depends: kompozer (= ${Source-Version})
<StevenK> I'm not sure if that's the right syntax.
<StevenK> Anyway, din-dins
<tonyyarusso> kompozer: Oh, this is the Depends, not Build-Depends, btw
<kompozer> yes I understood
<coNP> Hiya jwendell.
<jwendell> Hi, TheMuso
<TheMuso> jwendell: Hi.
<jwendell> hi, coNP
<coNP> jwendell: we commented http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=25
<coNP> There is a kind of hurry :) if you want it to get into gutsy
<jwendell> yep, i did not understand the 2nd comment, from TheMuso
<jwendell> a lot of packages are identical to mine...
<jwendell> coNP, what's the deadline for gutsy?
<jussi01> jwendell: 30th
<coNP> August 30.
<jwendell> hey, fernando, how are you going with vinagre?
<coNP> jwendell: I guess you can fix it in one line
<jwendell> coNP, how?
<kompozer> tonyyarusso, StevenK: should I use ${Source-version} or ${binary:version} for kompozer-dev?
<jwendell> just saying that the license can be found at /usr... ?
<coNP> jwendell: I guess so. Ask TheMuso to be sure, though
<jwendell> TheMuso, is that what you want?
<tonyyarusso> kompozer: Well, firefox-dev uses "Depends: firefox (= ${Source-Version}), libnss-dev (= 2:1.firefox${Source-Version}), libnspr-dev (= 2:1.firefox${Source-Version}" if that's an indication.
<kompozer> tonyyarusso: I read ${Source-Version} is deprecated http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-boinc-commits/2007-May/000331.html
<kompozer> tonyyarusso: uh
* tonyyarusso reads link
<TheMuso> jwendell: What was the name of the package again?
<kompozer> tonyyarusso: in the KompoZer package, libnss and libnspr are already included
<jwendell> TheMuso, evolution-rss
<TheMuso> ah thanks.
<tonyyarusso> kompozer: -dev is architecture: any, right?
<tonyyarusso> wait
<tonyyarusso> Or is it all?
<tonyyarusso> ...
<tonyyarusso> all, okay
<kompozer> tonyyarusso: I guess it's 'all' - or at least this was it with Nvu
<TheMuso> jwendell: Well, the copyright file states what license the package is under, but since the license never gets shipped with the package, there needs to be a pointer as to where users can find the license to read it.
<TheMuso> Since the packaging is under a different license to the package itself, you should put a pointer to GPL-2 for the package.
<tonyyarusso> kompozer: Then use ${source:Version}, according to http://help.lockergnome.com/linux/replacing-Source-Version-substvar-ftopict487353.html
<pochu> Any English native speaker can tell me which sentence is better? http://pastebin.com/m6db44b90
<tonyyarusso> kompozer: Is >= or = more appropriate?
<tonyyarusso> pochu: could use either really; I'd probably go with the latter.
<jussi01> pochu: I would say the second one.
<kompozer> tonyyarusso: I guess = would be safer in case future versions of KompoZer don't include libnss / libnspr
<tonyyarusso> kompozer: good point.
<pochu> tonyyarusso, jussi01: thanks :)
<TheMuso> Heya pochu!
<jussi01> :)
<jwendell> TheMuso, can this be solved by putting this text after the license:
<jwendell> On Debian systems, the complete text of the GNU General
<jwendell> Public License can be found in `/usr/share/common-licenses/GPL'.
<TheMuso> What text were you thinking of?
<pochu> hey TheMuso! It's been a long time.
<TheMuso> pochu: Indeed.
<TheMuso> jwendell: Oh that text. Well thats not entirely correct. The package is GPL2.
<tonyyarusso> kompozer: Okay, I'll do a new dput with that fixed.
<jwendell> TheMuso, GPL is a slink to GPL2 ;)
<kompozer> tonyyarusso: thx. debian/control committed
<TheMuso> ah of course.
<tonyyarusso> kompozer: (check the spaces thing mentioned in IM as well)
* TheMuso admits he doesn't actually like that.
<TheMuso> jwendell: In that case, I take back what I said.
* TheMuso goes to advocate, after muttering about symlinks for licenses being a bit stupid.
<jwendell> TheMuso, isn't necessary i upload it again?
<TheMuso> jwendell: If you say that you saw other packages in the archive with similar copyright files, and since GPL links to the GPL2, I think its fine.
<tonyyarusso> After the initial REVU upload, you don't have to include the original source anymore, right?  (ie, leave off -sa)
<jwendell> TheMuso, yep, thanks
<kompozer> tonyyarusso: debian/control just re-committed (there was a LF in the Build-Depends field)
<tonyyarusso> kompozer: Yeah, that too.  Did you catch the leading spaces note before disconnecting?
<kompozer> nope
<kompozer> two leading spaces in the decription fields are ok ?
<tonyyarusso> kompozer: You want one leading space, except on the line listing the URL of the sourceforge page, which should have two.
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> ugh
<TheMuso> wrong window
<kompozer> tonyyarusso: committed
<tonyyarusso> kompozer: coolio
<tonyyarusso> Should have a new REVU URL momentarily.
<jussi01> TheMuso: you have doen that several times now... lol
<TheMuso> jussi01: yeah I know.
<jwendell> TheMuso, thanks :)
<tonyyarusso> TheMuso: are you available to do reviews?
<TheMuso> tonyyarusso: Not any more, sorry. Got to get ready for a trip for tomorrow.
<tonyyarusso> TheMuso: Okay.
<xxxxx1> mornin' all
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: and you said you didn't want to do reviews for this release, correct?
<mok0> morning, xxxxx1
<xxxxx1> hey mok0
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: ooh, yes, you may put those words into my mouth
<tonyyarusso> :P
<zul_> heylo
* _MMA_ waves.
<fernando> hey all
<xxxxx1> dae fernando
<StevenK> tonyyarusso: You can just link to the licenses in debian/copyright.
<StevenK> tonyyarusso: The README.Debian is completly pointless.
<StevenK> tonyyarusso: Can't upstream include the manual page?
<StevenK> tonyyarusso: What's the purpose of kompozer-0.7.10/debian/kompozer.patch?
<_MMA_> Anyone know who heads Xubuntu at the moment?
<StevenK> tonyyarusso: Why have #patch -p0 < debian/patches/amd64.patch in debian/rules? dpatch exists, and makes stuff like that brain-damagagingly easy.
<StevenK> I think that's enough.
<StevenK> Nope, one more.
<StevenK> tonyyarusso: If you're going to not call debhelper programs in debian/rules, remove the call, don't just comment it out.
<norsetto> tonio_: I hope you didn't mind me asking in bug 127739?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127739 in nvtv "menu entry for nvtv has no icon" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127739
<Tonio_> norsetto: of course not
<Tonio_> norsetto: btw I don't see how am I concerned :)
<norsetto> Tonio_: hmmm, well, you were assigned to that bug :-)
<Tonio_> norsetto: indeed, looks like someone put that one to me :)
<Tonio_> norsetto: strange, but reviewing the patch
<Tonio_> norsetto: looks like adding the icon requires a bit of work :)
<Tonio_> norsetto: btw better assign the bug to the mot sponsor that to me, I don't even have an nvidia card to test if patch causes troubles... :)
<norsetto> Tonio_: well, you should talk to dholbach about it, he wanted you to look at it
<Tonio_> norsetto: I know :)
<Tonio_> norsetto: I'll ask him
<Tonio_> norsetto: btw I won't upload something that has licence problem ;)
<norsetto> tonio_: thx, and sorry to bother you :-)
<Tonio_> norsetto: no problem
<gnomefreak> TheMuso: are you still around?
<desertc> Hello Masters of the Universe.  I realize your probably working on lots more important things, but I wanted to alert you to the LinCity-NG improvements of version 1.1
<desertc> http://happypenguin.org/show?lincity-ng
<desertc> Presently, Gutsy is slated to continue the version 1.0 release.
<desertc> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lincity-ng
<desertc> LinCity-NG is a fantastic game, but if you've played it, then you know it needs polish.  This update adds some of that much needed elbow-grease!
<mok0> desertc: The best is probably to file a "needs update" bug in LP
<Hobbsee> we're in UVF, though
<Hobbsee> !uvf
<ubotu> uvf is Upstream Version Freeze.  For an exception, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess#head-9523bc4076ff011324d67cddc97969ec609618d6
<desertc> mok0: Thank you for your response.
<bddebian> Heya gang
<pochu> Hello bddebian
<bddebian> Heya pochu
<desertc> I posted a new bug for LinCity-NG.  I don't know if I did it right, so maybe someone could correct me and allow me to update it as needed:
<desertc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lincity-ng/+bug/135305
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135305 in lincity-ng "Version 1.1 Available for Update" [Undecided,New] 
<mok0> desertc: thanks. Hopefully it will be dealt with soon -- it's too late for gutsy, though...
<desertc> mok0: That's a shame.  The new version has been out for a while. Out of curiosity, what is the process that is typical for packages to get updated?
<desertc> Is it the package maintainer who checks for new updates, or is it the application dev who addresses a concern?  Who decided whether a new version is required as an update?
<mok0> Typically the maintainer would take care of upstream updates
<mok0> desertc: ... and they will get a copy of your bug report
<desertc> Oh, I see - and also,  I noticed that Debian is also using 1.0.3-2.  Probably has something to do with it, too, huh?
<mok0> desertc: perhaps that package is maintained in debian.
<mok0> desertc: trying to find out, but the website is s-l-o-w...
<mok0> desertc: Yes, lincity-ng is imported directly from debian unstable
<mok0> desertc: ... so you may want to file your bug report there, too.
<mok0> desertc: http://www.debian.org/Bugs/
<desertc> Games must be an annoyance for you all.  They update rapidly, users want the latest versions, they are resource hogs and problematic, and they get little respect as being "important".  But, I. for one, appreciate the effort!!
<mok0> desertc: hehe I'm sure we all play games now and then...
<desertc> I think there is already a bug request for an update on Debian, I'm not sure.  I am not familiar with their system:
<desertc> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=439034
<ubotu> Debian bug 439034 in lincity-ng "lincity-ng: New upstream release" [Wishlist,Open] 
<intellectronica> howdy!
<mok0> desertc: it looks like v. 1.1 is now in unstable, which means it may have found its way into gutsy...
<intellectronica> who would be a good master to talk about inclusion of the stuff in http://www.rabbitmq.com/debian.html (an AMQP server written in Erlang) ?
<desertc> mok0: THat's good to hear.  I guess it is all being addressed, after all.  Thanks for your help.
<intellectronica> any ideas? is this something the uncommon languages team might be interested in?
<mok0> I don't even know what an AMPQ server is :-/
<bddebian> Gah, looks like Mr. Corbier already fixed xmlrpc-c
<xtknight> if it says "Merge from debian unstable, remaining changes:" generally does that mean they need to be applied again, or that they have been applied already?
<xtknight> in changelog for a package
<bddebian> That usually means that they were re-applied
<xtknight> ok guess i'll check anyway
<intellectronica> mok0: AMQP is a messaging protocol. It's like Jabber but for machines.
<kompozer> StevenK, tonyyarusso: sorry, just got back. The debian/kompozer.patch isn't necessary. It's only useful to test the build process.
<intellectronica> mok0: also see http://saladwithsteve.com/2007/08/future-is-messaging.html
<mok0> intellectronica: yikes, they'd better build som encryption into that!
<intellectronica> mok0: into the protocol? i don't know much about it, but I think it is encrypted. anyway, i'm just asking on behalf of someone - i'd like to help them get their packages into universe, but don't know who's most likely to be interested in getting involved
<mok0> intellectronica: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Teams/UncommonProgrammingLanguages/Erlang
<mok0> ... but it looks like it's not active
<intellectronica> mok0: yes, i don't think it's very active, and i didn't manage to get in contact with any of the people registered as part of the team on LP
<mok0> intellectronica: Hmmm. Isn't there an implementation in another language? Python?
<intellectronica> mok0: there's a competing implementation in Java called QPid - Rabbit itself has a server in Erlang and client libraries in Erlang, Java, Python and C#
<mok0> Why not package it yourself? You can get help in this forum -- although I don't know how many know about Erlang
<intellectronica> mok0: well, the guys have already prepared .deb packages, so i guess it's just a matter of reviewing them and getting someone to include them, no?
<mok0> Yup, that's right
<mok0> You upload the package to REVU
<mok0> ... and ask for review right here
<intellectronica> mok0: thanks! i'll pass the information on and see if i can help them with any necessary fixes.
<mok0> intellectronica: hope it works out!
<bigon> could someone have a look at the patch I've made for bug #134607
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134607 in bzr-builddeb "WARNING: the 'deb822' top-level module is *DEPRECATED*, please use 'debian_bundle.deb822'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134607
<bddebian> Gah maybe it's just time to fully turn in my MOTU badge..
<xtknight> bigon, set the bug to confirmed if you have a proposed patch
<mok0> bigon:  Looks ok from just looking at the latest patch
<Hobbsee> bddebian: no.  do some reviewing.
<bddebian> Hobbsee: I don't think I should do anything anymore :-(
<xtknight> would some kind soul look at Bug 135111 ? ;)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135111 in ubuntu "[UVFe]  hugin svn needs packaged for qtpfsgui" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135111
<Hobbsee> xtknight: is motu-uvf subscribed?
<xtknight> Hobbsee, yup
<Hobbsee> then wait
<Hobbsee> bddebian: yes you should.  get to it.
* Hobbsee cracks her whip
<bddebian> Hobbsee: Not after the xmlrpc-c fiasco :'-(
<Hobbsee> bddebian: just try.
<Hobbsee> bddebian: the reviews will have a second ack
<geser> Hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya geser
<norsetto> bddebian: go Barry go! <insert here a weaving flag emoticon>
<bddebian> Hello norsetto
<xxxxx1> hey bddebian
<Toadstool> bddebian: don't blame yourself too hard for the xmlrpc-c thing :/
<bddebian> Heya xxxxx1, To
<bddebian> Err Toadstool
<Toadstool> :)
* Toadstool hugs bddebian 
* norsetto wonders why so many poets stick around here
<bddebian> Toadstool: I do blame myself and I just don't get it :-(
<Toadstool> bddebian: blah, screwing up once in a while doesn't mean that your work is not overall valuable, sh*t happens, believe me ;)
<Toadstool> we *need* you!
<bddebian> I highly doubt that. :-(
<Toadstool> oh c'mon, you know better
<pygi> bddebian, be shhhh :P
<Toadstool> bddebian: 2
<Toadstool> hmpf
<Toadstool> sorry :)
<bddebian> HuH? :-)
<tuxmaniac> bddebian, wtf is wrong with you. You are my mentor
<pygi> tuxmaniac, just kick him
<bddebian> tuxmaniac: You are sick then :-)
<Toadstool> bddebian: 'twas supposed to be something like /window 2 but I have a hard time synchronizing my hands and my brain this early in the morning ;)
<tuxmaniac> bddebian, heh.
<bddebian> Toadstool: Ah :-)
<mok0> Toadstool: Irssi user, huh...
* tuxmaniac says good night
<bddebian> Hmm, I see my pw no longer works on REVU
<geser> bddebian: the new one? REVU started with fresh passwords for everyone
<bddebian> geser: Yar I found that thanks, but recover doesn't work for me.. :-(
<geser> wait for Hobbsee or siretart
<bddebian> pfft, I have no patience.. :-)
<jussi01> doesnt the "recover" work?
<bddebian> Doesn't seem to for me, I just get a blank page
<jussi01> oh...
<jussi01> ok then
<mok0> bddebian: I had to upload a package first
<bddebian> Well I should say I get the gpg insructions text but no string
<bddebian> Well jeliza has a few errors
<tonyyarusso> kompozer: Did you see StevenK's other 5 statements as well?
<tonyyarusso> StevenK: When you say I can just link to the licenses, I was told before that GPL/LGPL need just the preamble and a link to their /usr/share/common-licenses location, but pretty much everything else needs the full license text included.  I believe that's straight out of the Debian Policy actually.
<tonyyarusso> StevenK: "Every package must be accompanied by a verbatim copy of its copyright and distribution license in the file /usr/share/doc/package/copyright." (http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-docs.html#s-copyrightfile) was my basis for that belief.
<kompozer> tonyyarusso: no I didn't see StevenK's other statements
<tonyyarusso> kompozer: I'll grab 'em - a sec
<tonyyarusso> kompozer: 1) You can just link to the licenses in debian/copyright. [I don't think this is true...trying to follow up] , 2) The README.Debian is completly pointless. - this is true, perhaps I can find some legitimate way to expand it, 3) Can't upstream include the manual page? [I'm not sure if he's talking about kompozer-config lacking one here, or that it's in debian/ only - don't know] , 4) Why have #patch -p0 < debian/patches/amd64.pa
<tonyyarusso> Let me know if that got cut off..../me can never remember the IRC character limit
<sn9> 4) Why have #patch -p0 < debian/patches/amd64.p
<sn9> the limit is also client-dependent
<tonyyarusso> sn9: I used it before I really knew a better way and was testing, and I think that commented line is just a relic from an old testing version of the rules file.
<tonyyarusso> sn9: I don't understand your second line though
<sn9> "/me can never remember the IRC character limit"
<kompozer> 4) is useless now, that's why it's been commented out. Removed.
<tonyyarusso> sn9: oooh.  'k
<sn9> i was echoing the last part of what was visible from you in the first line
<tonyyarusso> ...amd64.patch in debian/rules? dpatch exists, and makes stuff like that brain-damagagingly easy. [This is from last spring I believe, and as it's commented out anyway, should probably just be removed.] , 5) If you're going to not call debhelper programs in debian/rules, remove the call, don't just comment it out. [Also valid] 
<kompozer> ok I've read tthem all now
<kompozer> amd64.patch is already applied
<kompozer> in fact as I develop on Dapper, there's no specific patches to apply - the kompozer.patch is just a build tool that allows to launch KompoZer from its build directory for testing purposes
<kompozer> so it's not applied, I can remove it
<tonyyarusso> ah, ok
<tonyyarusso> kompozer: You can keep it in SVN if you wish - I'll just remember to not include that.
<kompozer> tonyyarusso: ok. I've also removed all commented lines. I guess we don't need dh_installmenu either?
<tonyyarusso> kompozer: That's for the *.menu file, which we're using *.desktop in favor of, right?
<kompozer> tonyyarusso: I think so, yes
<tonyyarusso> Likely correct then.
<kompozer> (at least, it works without this line)
<asac> tonyyarusso: who said the things in []  brackets?
<tonyyarusso> asac: me
<kompozer> hi asac
<asac> tonyyarusso: i have no idea what he wants to say with copyright
<tonyyarusso> heh, ok
<asac> tonyyarusso: how do you isntall it?
<tonyyarusso> asac: I think "cd mozilla && $(MAKE) install DESTDIR=$(ndir)" is the relevant line, see http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/kompozer-0708281720/kompozer-0.7.10/debian/rules
<kompozer> confirmed
<asac> well .. but that doesn't install copyright, right?
<tonyyarusso> dh_installdirs, dh_install, and dh_link are also used.
<asac> if you don't install it explicitly then i have no idea about 1)
<asac> and it can probably be safely ignored
<asac> same for 5) (can be ignored) ... though a cleanup might be beneficial
<asac> 6) remove kompozer.patch from debian dir ... so diff.gz is stripped further down
<kompozer> asac, tonyyarusso: 4) 5) 6) committed to SVN
<tonyyarusso> kompozer: great
<asac> 4) use quilt ... and not dpatch ... dpatch is brain-damanged for huge source trees like mozillas
<asac> kompozer: ok
<asac> kompozer: tonyyarusso: did you free the orig tarball from binary files?
<kompozer> asac: yes
<asac> did you include the script you use?
<asac> might be beneficial
<asac> e.g. include remove.nonfree (if you take the one from iceape)
<kompozer> what script?
<asac> look in iceape debian/ dir ... there is a remove.nonfree
<asac> maybe you missed a bunch :)
* kompozer downloads iceape
<asac> kompozer: if you cleanup orig.tar.gz balls you have to indicate that in the upstream version
<asac> kompozer: otherwise people will not see that you did it and forget in case they take over or do a NMU
<asac> kompozer: e.g. 0.7.10+dfsg
<asac> as upstream version
<kompozer> asac: I might have misunderstood you. By "cleaning" I understood  make clean && make distclean . Did you mean something else?
<asac> no
<asac> remove all binary files without sources
<asac> a good start is the iceape remove.nonfree script
<asac> it should remove 200 files or so
<asac> then create a new tarball ... with the version above
<asac> so you indicate that the tarball we ship is a stripped/repacked tarball because of nonfreeness
<kompozer> asac: I didn't even know there were binaries in the source tarball
<asac> yeah take a look at remove.nonfree
* kompozer is an ignorant
<asac> there are even binaries that have no source
<asac> which is the main concern here
<asac> kompozer: otherwise you will end up in bug 121734
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121734 in thunderbird "orig.tar.gz has binary-only files" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121734
<kompozer> asac: ok, I got the remove.nonfree from IceApe 1.0.10
<tonyyarusso> asac: Is there any harm done to the program for Debian users from those being missing?
<asac> no they are windows and mac files
<asac> plus non-free branding files
<asac> if kompozer branding is non-free you should do something about it
<asac> but i don't know
<tonyyarusso> ok
<kompozer> kompozer's branding is free
<kompozer> including the logo
<asac> ok ... its not in other-licenses folder?
<asac> iirc the nonfree script will remove that folder completely
<kompozer> no
<asac> ok
<asac> then there should be no impact
<asac> it might be that you have some files that iceape don't know about though
<asac> because you are from 1.7 branch
<asac> and the iceape above is 1.8
<kompozer> do you know a command line to find all executables?
<asac> well ... binary data maybe: find -type f | xargs -iI file I | grep -i data
<asac> refine the grep at the end
<kompozer> thanks
<asac> but i think you need to modify it somehow
<asac> it probably won't print the filename
<asac> well ... binary data maybe: find -type f | xargs -iI file I | grep -B2 -i data
<asac> maybe
<asac> to see more context for each match
<cavedon> hi all! I am the co-maintainer of wengophone on Debian; I would like to start supporting it on Ubuntu; I realized that sync from Debian was stopped by an upload to ubuntu (made just to trigger recompilation
<cavedon> wengophone in gutsy is 2.1.0, in Debian it is 2.1.1
<pygi> cavedon, it's unlikely it can go in gutsy
<geser> !info wengophone gutsy
<ubotu> wengophone: SIP-based software telephone with video and chat features. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0.dfsg-3build1 (gutsy), package size 6842 kB, installed size 18704 kB
<cavedon> it is just a bufixrelease, however I saw Upstream Releases are frozen
<geser> pygi: any reason why not?
<pygi> geser, yea, it's UVF now :)
<geser> cavedon: you need to get an exception if you want this version included
<cavedon> pygi: I could start making bugixes
<pygi> right, UVF ... cassidy you can make a request for UVFE
<cavedon> but it would mean doing the same as the difference between 2.1.0 and 2.1.1
<cavedon> no new geatures have been added
<cavedon> no new features have been added
* pygi suggests talking to geser 
<mok0> What
<mok0> What's the version of wengophone in gutsy?
<cavedon> geser: do you think an exception could be made? I know the procedure
<cavedon> 2.1.0
<cavedon> mok0: 2.1.0
<pygi> cavedon, if no major changes, and if it wont introduce new bugs I dont see why not
<geser> cavedon: if you have a good reason and the changes aren't big you could try, at worst motu-uvf says no
<cavedon> ok, that would be good news; it would be mean a lot of bugfixes;
<cavedon> pygi, geser: thanks
<kompozer> asac: there was no equivalent 'remove.nonfree' script in Mozilla-1.7.8 (sarge), right?
<asac> kompozer: no
<kompozer> asac: can I consider using some brute force here, like removing mozilla/plugin, mozilla/sun-java, and so on?
<asac> plugin? whats in there?
<kompozer> asac: oji
<kompozer> (unused)
<asac> they are not non-free afaik
<kompozer> yes exactly
<kompozer> I could remove some whole directories to be sure I don't forget non-free files
<kompozer> instead of removing files one by one
<kompozer> asac: do we have sources to build 'mangle' in Linux?
<happyface> Can anyone help me to install the package sun-java6-* on a persistent USB version of Feisty? I get this error when installing: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414851 and this is my strace output: http://p.opsat.net/v/xi
<asac> kompozer: no idea :)
<asac> is it used?
<asac> afaik its just garbage
<kompozer> I don't even know what it's supposed to do
<kompozer> so I'll try to clean it
<jamesstansell> happyface: this seems likely to be related to your /cow issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/+bug/103933/comments/8
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 103933 in sun-java6 "Java install via Add/Remove crashed" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<happyface> hmm
<happyface> "Making sure that the /proc was correctly mounted in the chroot caused the error to go away."
<happyface> does anyone know what that means?
<happyface> bug 103933
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 103933 in sun-java6 "Java install via Add/Remove crashed" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103933
<tonyyarusso> kompozer: Are you figuring that stuff out okay?
<kompozer> tonyyarusso: you mean, the non-free files?
<tonyyarusso> kompozer: yes.
<kompozer> I'm gzipping an archive right now
<kompozer> I've removed all files found by IceApe's remove.nonfree script + all Nvu/Linspire icons everywhere + some useless directories (Java, Calendar) that had trademarked icons and/or binaries
<tonyyarusso> kompozer: sounds good
<Daviey> Hey.. slightly OT - but can abybody tell me how to sign a deb after it has been created?
<tonyyarusso> (to me at least)
<kompozer> tonyyarusso: I think it should be OK since I couldn't find any binary file that wasn't listed in IceApe's script. For the trademarked images, I had already tracked them everywhere in the code and replaced them with free icons.
<bddebian> Daviey: Why do you want to sign the .deb file?
<DktrKranz> any MOTU who has time to check for a SRU request?
<kompozer> tonyyarusso: I'm uploading a 'dfsg' version of the source tarball, this should be ready in 30 minutes. Meanwhile I'm rebuilding KompoZer without these files to be sure I haven't removed any necessary file.
<kompozer> Any thought about the three first points StevenK mentioned? (linking the licences in debian/copyright, removing/rewriting debian/README.Debian, manual page upstream)
#ubuntu-motu 2007-08-29
<kompozer> tonyyarusso: ping
<ryanakca> What's the very latest I can merge from Debian? The maintainer doesn't seem to want to apply the debdiff I provided untill he fixes a couple other changes...
<ryanakca> bug 132587
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132587 in bzflag "bzflag includes source makefiles and empty directories, no fonts included" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132587
<ryanakca> It causes bzflag not to run. At all
<ajmitch> depends if it's a new upstream version
<ryanakca> ajmitch: no, same version
<ajmitch> but it does need to be fixed, whichever way you go about it
<ajmitch> you have up until a few days before release at the *very* latest
<ajmitch> but don't think of leaving it that long
<ryanakca> so, the cutoff date for merging, after which I'll have to stick it into Ubuntu, and then drop it at the next merge/gutsy+1 ?
<ryanakca> ok
<ryanakca> so... mid septemberish at the latest seems reasonable?
<ajmitch> I guess
* ryanakca nods, thanks
* ajmitch isn't on the uvf team, and isn't setting any freeze dates
<StevenK> tonyyarusso: Fair enough, leave debian/copyright alone. My other three (four?) points still need to be addressed. :-)
<kompozer> StevenK: ok for the debian/copyright, but for the other points I have some questions
<kompozer> StevenK: if the README.Debian is  completely pointless , could we just remove it?
<kompozer> StevenK: (3) KompoZer's manual page is in the debian dir, what else do we need?
<StevenK> kompozer: Certainly.
<StevenK> kompozer: Why isn't the manual page distributed in the .orig tarball is my main point about the manual page in the debian directory.
<kompozer> oh
<kompozer> I blatantly copied the way the Firefox package was done
<kompozer> that's the only reason why it's in the debian dir
<StevenK> Is it distributed in the .orig as well?
<kompozer> dunno
<StevenK> It's something to keep in mind, not a show-stopped.
<kompozer> I don't think so, Mozilla apps usually don't include man pages AFAIK
<StevenK> Er, show-stopper.
<kompozer> ok
<kompozer> about the patches: (4) kompozer.patch is just a test tool, it's been removed. (5) amd64.patch is already applied, the corresponding line has been deleted. (6) the calls to debhelper programs that were commented out in debian/rules have been deleted as well
<StevenK> Okay, way cool.
<kompozer> getting better
<StevenK> Sort out README.Debian, and I think I can rubber stamp it.
<kompozer> ok, I also need to remove all non-free files from the .orig tarball (asac's request)
<kompozer> I'm working on this
<StevenK> kompozer: As upstream, or a repack?
<kompozer> as you wish
<kompozer> StevenK: I didn't even know there were some non-free files in the tarball. I've removed them, I check KompoZer still builds without them, then I can make another source tarball with a "dfsg" suffix. Would that be ok?
<StevenK> kompozer: That's a repack. Absolutely fine.
<ward_> is it safe to use a .deb made for 7.10 on 7.04?
<Nafallo> no
<ward_> Nafallo, can it be safe? or is it just something thats never safe?
<Nafallo> yes
<ward_> yes on the last one?
<Kamping_Kaiser> it can be, but its unusal
<ward_> i want to use open movie editor, google said theres a deb for 7.10
<ward_> someone requested it for 7.04 they closed the request because there's alrleady a 7.10 deb ready for it, so i was wondering if i could use it
<Kamping_Kaiser> doubt it, but not really a motu question is it?
<ward_> i'm not sure
<Nafallo> sounds like backport / jdong
<ward_> Nafallo, what is baclport /jdong? (software?)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ward_, jdong leads the backport effort (iirc)
<ward_> Kamping_Kaiser, what channel should i ask this?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ward_, iirc thers a -backports
<Kamping_Kaiser> but i know theres a backports list, and they have a page on the wiki describing how to file backport requests
<ward_> Kamping_Kaiser, aha so what i can do is see if there's a backport available and if not, request it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ward_, visit packages.ubuntu.com to check
<Kamping_Kaiser> ward_, and if not look it up on irc/wiki
<ward_> Kamping_Kaiser, ok
<ward_> Kamping_Kaiser, i'll try
<Kamping_Kaiser> or email
<ward_> thanx for the help
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> np
<ward_> damn, none there, then i'll stick with cinelerra :-)
<ward_> thanx for the help i'm out
<Kamping_Kaiser> fair enough
<imbrandon> msg superm1_ ping
<ajmitch> heh
<imbrandon> oops
<imbrandon> ;)
<ajmitch> it could be worse
<ajmitch> msg nickerv identify s3cr3t
<imbrandon> heh true
<imbrandon> man i hate computers sometimes
<ajmitch> only sometimes?
<ajmitch> you don't spend nearly enough time with them then
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi both
<imbrandon> cat /dev/video0 > ~/blah.mpg works perfect , well atleaste records video from my tv card ( hapauge (sp?) pvr-150 ) but no tv viewer apps work
* imbrandon sighs
<imbrandon> ajmitch: heh
<imbrandon> any ideas anyone ( sides google , witch i'm using )
<sladen> imbrandon: (not knowing what I'm talking about), but is /dev/video0 a firewire DV interface, rather than a Video4Linux one
<imbrandon> no its a v4l one, its a pci wintv pvr-150 card
<imbrandon> from hapauge (sp?)
<imbrandon> vlc seems to open it on pvr:// also if that matters
* imbrandon googles more
<bddebian> Heya gang
<bddebian> Damn, still no Hobbsee?
<ajmitch> no, hobbsee has a life as well
<bddebian> Oh, heya ajmitch
<bddebian> You can probably help me :-)
<ajmitch> probably not
<bddebian> I can do a pw recover on REVU :-(
<Kamping_Kaiser> bddebian, hi mate
<bddebian> Heya Kamping_Kaiser
<bddebian> Err s/can/cannot/
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<ajmitch> bddebian: ok
<bddebian> ajmitch: Are you still a REVU admin?
<ajmitch> yes
<bddebian> Oh heh :-)
<ajmitch> because the account was created but no gpg id is set
<ajmitch> tell me it now
<bddebian> You mean the e-mail for my gpg or my key?
<ajmitch> gpg id, I said
<ajmitch> never mind, I'll look it up
<bddebian> Sorry I'm a little foggy headed today (ear infection)
<ajmitch> ok, that didn't work at asll
<ajmitch> s/asll/all/
<bddebian> :-(
<ajmitch> probably because it uses the email address
* ajmitch shrugs
<bddebian> ajmitch: No workie?
<ajmitch> that's what I said
<bddebian> Anything you need from me?
<ajmitch> no
* ajmitch is at work still, and can't really do this right now
<bddebian> ajmitch: Ah, OK, sorry
<sn9> imbrandon: use mplayer
<bddebian> Holy crap lmms is apig
<moquist> is it OK for a postinst script to use bash instead of sh?
<bddebian> Why?
<moquist> sh is unhappy with this:
<moquist> if [ $(wc -l <<<"$o") != 1 ] ; then
<moquist> I wrote and tested in bash. :(
<moquist> That's the first problem. There may be others past this one; I'm not sure. Is it a problem if I use bash?
<bddebian> It should be fixable I would think.  Unfortunately I'm no where near helpful in that arena. :-(
<moquist> Section 10.4 in http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-files.html seems to imply that bash is OK...
<bddebian> For debian it is, Ubuntu has moved to dash afaik
<moquist> Oh, I'm sure there are 10 ways to do this in sh. But it would be nicer if I can just change the shebang...
<moquist> Should I ask this in #ubuntu-devel?
<moquist> Should I not ask this in #ubuntu-devel?
<bddebian> Someone here can probably answer, I just don't know for sure, sorry.  You should be able to ask in -devel though.
<StevenK> moquist: wc -l <<<"$o" is the same as echo "$o" | wc -l
<StevenK> moquist: If it's a trivial one line change to not use a bashism, do that. If the script is full of them, change the shebang line.
<The-Kernel> hi
<StevenK> Argh, the kernel has learnt to speak.
<tonyyarusso> (...is it honestly called the "shebang line"?)
<The-Kernel> I would like to add an item to the package list for Xubuntu, its a menu icon for the proccess manager
<StevenK> tonyyarusso: Shebang, hash-bang ... both the same thing
<StevenK> tonyyarusso: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shebang_%28Unix%29
<moquist> StevenK: right; I've been told in -devel not to use bash. *shrug*
<tonyyarusso> StevenK: nice
<StevenK> moquist: The last time I looked at a package having problems installing due to dash, the diff to remove all of the bashisms was 145 lines. I changed the shebang line and got on with my life. :-)
<bddebian> Hobbsee: !!
<ajmitch> yes, that's a Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> bddebian!
<Hobbsee> so it seems, anyway
<bddebian> Hobbsee: If you want me to review, can you help me fix my REVU account? :-)
<bddebian> Hmm, would it make more sense for a .desktop and icon to be in a -common package or is that bad form?
<Hobbsee> bddebian: oh, you're not a reviewer?  which address do you use to login?
<bddebian> bddebian@comcast.net
<StevenK> It'll make more sense for the desktop and icon to be in the package that provides the binary so you don't confuse the user.
<bddebian> StevenK: Ah, that makes sense.  I was thinking the common would be nice since it was arch independent
<Hobbsee> bddebian: done.  Altering bddebian@comcast.net to level reviewer
<bddebian> Hobbsee: Well that's nice but I can't login because I can't recover my pw ;-)
<Hobbsee> oh, sigh.
<Hobbsee> bddebian: there's a p/w set here, you should be able to
<ajmitch> should & can don't always match up
* ajmitch could of course just give out the password via irc
<Hobbsee> true
<ajmitch> but that's no fun
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> oh darn, this connection really is limited.
<Hobbsee> (to 56k)
<ajmitch> luxury
<bddebian> Nice
<Hobbsee> takes a while to rsync an iso from, though
<tonyyarusso> lol bug - getting the login prompt showing on-screen before the boot messages are done.  (feisty)
<Kamping_Kaiser> i noticed that. irritating as hell.
<StevenK> So did I, come to to think of it.
<tonyyarusso> Any way to fix it?
<StevenK> Hit Enter after the boot finishes and deal?
<tonyyarusso> heh
<khermans_> got a new packages, metasploit3
<khermans_> has justin wray come by to try adding it yet?
<khermans_> bug marked as FIX COMMITED
<khermans_> if anyone has this info, please contact me
<khermans_> kristian.hermansen@gmail.com
<khermans_> looking to get metasploit into multiverse for Gutsy, package was made earlier
<khermans_> thanks...
<RAOF> khermans_: Didn't that have crazy licencing problems?
<khermans_> RAOF, yeah but its all worked out
<RAOF> Ah, cool.
<khermans_> RAOF, we found that basiclaly anything can be placed in multiverse if it allows redistribution
<RAOF> What bug is marked as fix committed, incidentally.
<khermans_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/102212
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 102212 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Metasploit Framework 3.0 (multiverse)" [Wishlist,Fix committed] 
<khermans_> so i am wondering when the package will be installable form apt
<khermans_> i updated to latest Gutsy, apt update, but dont see it
<khermans_> if you find out, please let me know
<khermans_> i am damn tired, moving from boston to san francisco, got tons to do tonight and tomorrow
<khermans_> but i wanted to make sure this was all set since cutoff date is tomorrow
<RAOF> khermans_: Aaah, so it's actually on REVU now, presumably.
<khermans_> the 30th... for multiverse new package
<khermans_> REVU ?
<RAOF> khermans_: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=121
<khermans_> i am reading the second hit
<khermans_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<khermans_> hrmm i dont see it in there...
<khermans_> oh ok nm
<khermans_> it is in there
<khermans_> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=121
<RAOF> khermans_: It looks like it needs some work.
<khermans_> RAOF, a few things, but not much
<khermans_>  the errors from linda are warnings, intentionally we left them in
<khermans_> lintian warnings
<khermans_> it is complaining about .svn directories
<StevenK> So repack the tarball
<khermans_> SteveA, no we want the svn entries in the release
<RAOF> Installing files to /usr/local is a very bad thing, too.
<khermans_> due to the nature of the package, it needs security updates, so leaving the .svn for updating is ideal
<khermans_> RAOF, yeah that needs ot be ficxed
<khermans_> justin was not supposed to upload a pakcage with /usr/local
<StevenK> khermans_: That's *BAD*.
<khermans_> SteveA, whats bad?
<StevenK> I'm not SteveA
<khermans_> .svn?
<khermans_> StevenK, ..
<StevenK> Do NOT encourage users to update installed packages using SVN.
<khermans_> StevenK, but i think you are missing the point
<khermans_> StevenK, metasploit is a security tool
<ScottK2> khermans_: I don't imagine he is.
<khermans_> there will not be a new release for every update
<khermans_> StevenK, the point is we could remove .svn, but it would make the package pretty much useless
<khermans_> 6 month old security exploits are too old
<StevenK> But there are better ways than using SVN ...
<khermans_> StevenK, yes, but not for a package with restrictive licensing
<khermans_> we cant modify and make an auto-update feature
<StevenK> Ways that don't make baby Jesus cry, for example.
<khermans_> StevenK, ideally yes, but this is multiverse world
<khermans_> StevenK, i understand the reasons for why this is bad
<khermans_> fully...
<khermans_> so let me know how you would do it?
* ScottK2 doesn't understand why the fact that it's multiverse makes it less bad.
<StevenK> Agreed.
<khermans_> ScottK2, just means we have less control...
<RAOF> khermans_: If the package in useless as shipped, why would we ship it?
<ScottK2> khermans_: Who is the "we" in that statement?
<khermans_> RAOF, its not *useless*, but just old and outdated
<StevenK> I seriously doubt anyone would advocate that package.
<khermans_> ScottK, "we" are people modifying the package
<khermans_> or maintaining it
<khermans_> StevenK, how can we make it advocated?
<khermans_> StevenK, what needs to be fixeD?
<khermans_> we will work with whatever it needs to get there
<StevenK> But not using methods that are crack-addled?
<khermans_> StevenK, crack-addled?
<StevenK> Yes. Updating installed packages using SVN is utter crack.
<khermans_> StevenK, do you know what metasploit is?
<khermans_> StevenK, for normal packages i would agree
<khermans_> lets say its microsoft tuesday, a patch is released
* Hobbsee waves
<ajmitch> hello Hobbsee
<khermans_> on wednesday hdm uploads a new exploit for metasploit into svn
<Hobbsee> hi ajmitch
<khermans_> to make it easy for the user, we need to keep svn around
<ajmitch> this sounds excruciatingly bad
<khermans_> any suggestions please?
<khermans_> ajmitch, so what is the solution?
<ajmitch> separate the package & the data that needs to be updated?
<khermans_> ajmitch, into what?
<khermans_> there are many many modules
<ajmitch> so that you can ship with some old stuff & update to newer crack in a directory under /var/cache/ for example?
<ajmitch> that's nice
<khermans_> ajmitch, well then i guess we cant get metasploit into multiverse
<khermans_> the license prevents modification
<ajmitch> that's a shame
<khermans_> we already submitted patches to them, and they integrated our changes
<khermans_> and this is the best we can do
<khermans_> ajmitch, lots of people would like to see metasploit in ubuntu
<ajmitch> it sounds like something that's not really intended for a distro release if you must have the very latest & you can't update data separately
<ajmitch> lots of people would like to see automatix in ubuntu
<khermans_> ajmitch, automatix sucks
<khermans_> ajmitch, metasploit does not :-)
<ajmitch> my point stands
<StevenK> At least we can agree on one point.
<khermans_> ajmitch, so shall i tell the metasploit guys they suck?
<ajmitch> the "lots of people" argument isn't the most convincing :)
<ajmitch> khermans_: you can if you really really want
<khermans_> ajmitch, but this doesnt break your system as automatix does (exclude the /usr/local) problem
<RAOF> khermans_: You really, really can't ship the data separately?
<ajmitch> but that would be twisting what I said
<khermans_> RAOF, http://www.metasploit.com/projects/Framework/msf3/download.html?Release=alpha-r3
<khermans_> license is there
<khermans_> we cant make modifications to the release
<khermans_> i went over this license with a bunch of poeple in here a few weeks back, and the consensus was that it could go into multiverse if we didn't modify it
<khermans_> because MSF allows redistribution
<RAOF> Why must everyone write their own bad licence?
<khermans_> RAOF, i agree
<khermans_> RAOF, i told hdm about this
<khermans_> they are making new license for next big release
<khermans_> shall i point them to something -- they wont do GPL for sure
<khermans_> RAOF, even if we could ship the data separately, i wouldn't want to create a new package every few days for ubuntu!
<khermans_> thats ludicrous
<RAOF> It's a pity that license is so bad.
<khermans_> :-(
<RAOF> Otherwise you could patch the software, and add an autoupdate-data type script.
<khermans_> RAOF, we cant patch
<RAOF> Yes, I know.
<ajmitch> spamassassin has a useful script like that
<khermans_> hrm
<RAOF> It's a pity that you can't.
<ajmitch> khermans_: not your fault, sorry :)
<khermans_> ahh whatever
<khermans_> im just going to copy and paste this irc log to msfdev team
<RAOF> Because as it stands, it's just not worth packaging, really.
<khermans_> let those bastards sort it out...
<RAOF> Even if that license made it through archive-admin scrutiny.
<khermans_> i c ... too bad...
<khermans_> to, just for the record, the correct solution is to modify the license
<RAOF> You posted a debian-legal thread earlier, right?
<khermans_> and to separate the packages into code/data portions
<khermans_> not have them update via svn
<khermans_> RAOF, yes
<RAOF> And that debian-legal thread pretty much said "Woah, we can't touch this with a 10' asbestos pole!", IIRC.
<khermans_> And what license could they use that would allow them to retain rights so other people don't sell their software under another name, but allows us to make such changes?
<khermans_> RAOF, lol
<ScottK2> Any MOTU reviewing image info right now?
<RAOF> khermans_: Well... I don't know.  That's not a free license that they're after.
<RAOF> But there has to be *some* existing OSI approved license that they can use.
<khermans_> ok well thanks for the chat ... i will just forget about it for now ...
<khermans_> thanks guys :-)
<ScottK2> I think (but am not sure) that software with a no commercial redistribution clause can go into multiverse.
* ScottK2 is reviewing imageinfo then.
<khermans_> ScottK, yes i think we established that
<ScottK2> OK
<RAOF> ScottK2: That's not the actual issue, though.
<ScottK2> It's not?
<ScottK2> I thought the issue was preventing someone else selling their stuff?
<RAOF> It was, among other things, the "you will defend the developers" clause, IIRC.
<ScottK2> Ah.  That one.  Yeah.  I would never advocate that.
<khermans_> ScottK2, yeah but i guess they need to work out a change for updating properly
<tonyyarusso> A what clause?
<khermans_> RAOF, that was a big clause :-)
<ScottK2> Basically they wanted to say that if you redistribute their software and they get sued, you'll defend them
<khermans_> Indemnification
<khermans_> You agree to indemnify, hold harmless, and defend Developer and
<khermans_> Developer's owners, contributors, agents, and business partners from and
<khermans_> against any and all claims or actions including reasonable legal expenses
<khermans_> that arise or result from Your use of or inability to use the Software.
<khermans_> Developer agrees to notify You and reasonably cooperate with Your defense
<khermans_> of any third party claim triggering such indemnification.
<RAOF> Also, that licence didn't seem like it allowed redistribution, except by pressing the "I accept" button on the website.
<RAOF> However, IANAL :)
<tonyyarusso> crazy
<ScottK2> The internet connection in this hotel is do "wonderful" I feel like I must be visiting NZ.
<ScottK2> do/so
<StevenK> Careful.
<lucas> hi
<ScottK2> Hello
<lucas> stupid question from a MOTU who hasn't uploaded for a long time (me):
<lucas> when modifying a package, should I set XSBC-Original-Maintainer manually, or will it magically be taken care of?
<ScottK2> Manually.
<lucas> noone has written a script to make the change automatically?
<ScottK2> As I understand it (and I'm not sure)....
<ScottK2> There is a maintainer mangler script that they run, but we are still supposed to do it.
<ScottK2> Dunno if there is a reason for that or if they just forgot to tell us to stop...
<ScottK2> I have forgotten to make the change earlier in the cycle and it made it into the archives unchanged, I'll look up the date.
<lucas> ok, thank you
<ScottK2> July 11 I did a bad upload that was not automagically mangled.  Dunno for sure what's happened since then.
<ScottK2> It was "OK" I suppose since I'm the Debian maintainer for the package in question, but ...
* ScottK2 needs to get to bed, so good night all.
<lucas> gn
<mok0> G'night
<mok0> What happens to the software in REVU at NPF?
<siretart> npf?
<mok0> new package freeze
<mok0> ... tomorrow
<siretart> will not be processed until gutsy+1 opens
<norsetto> morning all
<norsetto> zul: can you please have a look at bug 133293?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133293 in cecilia "[unmetdepds]  cecilia has unmet dependancies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133293
<Hobbsee> siretart: may as well archive, on that basis.
<norsetto> ubotu: good morning, a bit slow today eh, need some coffee?
<siretart> Hobbsee: right
<tonyyarusso> !coffee
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about coffee - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<siretart> !revu
<ubotu> REVU is a web-based tool to give people who have worked on Ubuntu packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and comment on in a structured manner. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<norsetto> !ppa
<ubotu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<siretart> oh, my. the ubuntu wiki still has references to tiber, which is dead :(
<siretart> could someone update that?
<norsetto> siretart: which page?
<siretart> !revu
<ubotu> REVU is a web-based tool to give people who have worked on Ubuntu packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and comment on in a structured manner. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<siretart> that one
<\sh> siretart, is revu now hosted by canonical or still outside the CDC?
<siretart> \sh: atm, revu is hosted at the department of computer siences 4, operating systems at university of erlangen
<\sh> siretart, cool :)
<siretart> (that's where I'm currently working as PhD student)
<RAOF> Anyone want to run their eyes over http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=125 ?  I think it's ready to go.
<siretart> \sh: whats even more cool is that it is running on ununtu/sparc!
<\sh> siretart, and can build i386/x86_64 packages? more coolnees ,-)
<\sh> s/nees/ness/ ,-)
<siretart> no, it doesn't build anything anymore
<norsetto> siretart: what is the right email for keyring syncing now? Was keyring@tiber.tauware.de
<\sh> siretart, so the pbuilders are removed, just the webapp is running
<siretart> it is currently running on a poor old ultra10, but we have a replacement machine, a faster ultra 30 for that ready to be setup
<siretart> norsetto: there is no email for that right now
<siretart> norsetto: this irc channel is your best choice
<norsetto> siretart: ok, I just delete that entry
<Hobbsee> RAOF: looks fine, but i've not test built, etc.
<norsetto> siretart: admin@tiber.tauware.de too I guess?
<siretart> \sh: right. atm every motu has access to that machine, since it is part of the ubuntuwire network. we need to rethink that when we move it from sparky to spooky
<Hobbsee> norsetto: you may as well email siretart directly if you're going to do that
<RAOF> Hobbsee: I can email you the buildlog if you like :)
<siretart> norsetto: right. tiber is dead, and so are all tiber email adresses
<norsetto> siretart: ok
* Hobbsee downloads it and has a look
<siretart> I could perhaps create a mailman list if we decide its a good idea
<cfalc1> good morning all!
<cfalc1> now I understand why my email to tiber weren't delivered ;)
<norsetto> siretart: I will add that to register as a reviewer they should also contact one of the admins here
<cfalc1> I've updated my package following norsetto's comments
<cfalc1> would anyone have a look at
<cfalc1> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=131
<cfalc1> ?
<cfalc1> thanks!
<norsetto> cfalc1: bad news cesare, still fails to build on amd64
<siretart> norsetto: good idea
<cfalc1> alas! I tried to activate my ppa on launchpad
<norsetto> siretart: ok, looks good, you can check it at the usual address: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<cfalc1> but I'm still waiting for admittance in the beta tester
<Hobbsee> RAOF: acking.
<cfalc1> so I couldn't test it
<norsetto> cfalc1: you can ask in #launchpad for help on that
<cfalc1> great! thanks! :)
<cfalc1> both lindia and lintian complain about section multiverse/games
<cfalc1> is that right?
<cfalc1> linda, of course ;)
<norsetto> cfalc1: on the .deb?
<cfalc1> yes
<RAOF> So!  One more for http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=125 ?
<norsetto> cfalc1: ok, can't check as I can't build it
<cfalc1> norsetto, could you please email me the build log, please?
<norsetto> cfalc1: same as before
<siretart> norsetto: excellent. thanks
<cfalc1> norsetto, ok
<cfalc1> thanks
<mok0> I'd like to get http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=108 reviewed, I think it should be ready
<norsetto> cfalc1: concerning the complain from linda, check out this: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-archive.html#s-subsections
<Hobbsee> linda wont know about multiverse
<norsetto> cfalf1: its possible that linda is not aware that in ubuntu non-free is multiverse
<norsetto> hobbsee: :-)
<cfalc1> good to know, thanks both! :)
<ImNOTcesarefalco> ahhh, feels better now :-D
<Hobbsee> heh
<ImNOTcesarefalco> cfalc1: I see that you still do not include license.txt, so at the moment there is no upstream license; thats no good I think
<ImNOTcesarefalco> Hobbsee: if I have a source in multiverse for a multi-binaries package, will the binaries built from it automatically in multiverse or do I need to add a  Section:
<ImNOTcesarefalco> multiverse/xxxx in all control sections?
<Hobbsee> ImNOTcesarefalco: you dont need to use multiverse/ at all
<Hobbsee> ImNOTcesarefalco: it'll automatically be sent to multiverse
<cfalc1> Imnotme :) : I copied upstream licence in debian/copyright
<Hobbsee> unless you're playing with ppa's, of course
<cfalc1> should I revert to original file?
<ImNOTcesarefalco> Hobbsee: ok, you just need to say it to the archive--admins
<Hobbsee> ImNOTcesarefalco: well, "automatically" as in the archive admins force it
<Hobbsee> yeah, and they can usually tell anyway
<ImNOTcesarefalco> cfalc1: the way I see it you need to add the upstream license, even if you copied it verbatim in copyright.
<cfalc1> incf: good, I'll do it in next update
<ImNOTcesarefalco> cafalc1: but people here should confirm this (or not)
<ImNOTcesarefalco> cfalc1: also, you may want to copyrigth your work (that is, the package)
<coNP> Good morning
<ImNOTcesarefalco> coNP: all hail coNP!
<cfalc1> incf: where should I do this? debian/copyright?
<ImNOTcesarefalco> cfalc1: yes; for patching, have a look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/School/PatchingSources
* Hobbsee pelts coNP with hail, as requestied.
<Hobbsee> -i
<cfalc1> incf: bookmarked, thanks ;)
<coNP> Hiya Hobbsee
<cfalc1> time to go, family's waiting :(
* Hobbsee throws the odd thunderbolt at ImNOTcesarefalco too
<Hobbsee> and a few lightning bolts
<ImNOTcesarefalco> conf1: you usually add something like this: The Debian packaging is (C) 2007, Cesare Falco <cesare.falco@gmail.com> and
<ImNOTcesarefalco> is licensed under the GPL, see `/usr/share/common-licenses/GPL'.
<cfalc1> I'll be back this evening... thanks for all help! :)
<cfalc1> thanks for help!
<ImNOTcesarefalco> Hobbsee: is it heil?
<Hobbsee> ImNOTcesarefalco: i dont think so.  i dont see a whole bunch of stupid customers around here, so it cant be.
<Hobbsee> unless someone's let them out again
<ImNOTcesarefalco> Hobbsee: we could do with some rain here, please keep trying
* Hobbsee drowns italy
<coNP> We have rain. Thanks Hobbsee :)
<ImNOTcesarefalco> ok, now that my nemesis is gone, I can go to my old faithful skin
* coNP is still worried about norsetto ...
<Hobbsee> no, no, you're not jono too
<norsetto> we look similar actually 8-)
<coNP> norsetto: you mean you and your nemesis?
<norsetto> coNP: me and jono
<norsetto> coNP: we are both cool guitar players:P
<coNP> Yeah. And norsetto act like a MOTU community manager most of the time...
<norsetto> coNP: I think he is actually a drummer
<coNP> Hobbsee: can you have a look at bug 134623 and bug 134624?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134623 in telepathy-salut "[UVFe]  Please update telepathy-salut to version 0.1.4" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134623
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134624 in telepathy-mission-control "[UVFe]  Please update telepathy-mission-control to version 4.35" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134624
<norsetto> coNP: its the age coNP ... don't pay attention to it
* coNP has to. He is more then half as old as you...
<Hobbsee> coNP: not now, i'm heading out
<coNP> Okay. We have plenty of time :)
<coNP> I might bug StevenK, soren or zul as well ...
<coNP> Is it considered harmful? I mean pinging once a day, especially when the deadline is really-really close...
<StevenK> It might be. :-P
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> well...
* Hobbsee did actual ubuntu "work" yesterday, so...
* coNP does not want to say even something similar to "you are not working" or "your are not working on Ubuntu" or even "you are not working well on Ubuntu"...
* norsetto thinks coNP is not making many friends today
<Hobbsee> well, i'm not "working" on ubuntu, by talking on irc
<Hobbsee> well, apart from getting to know people, of course
<StevenK> coNP: Give me one bug number, and I'll look at it now.
<coNP> StevenK: bug 134623
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134623 in telepathy-salut "[UVFe]  Please update telepathy-salut to version 0.1.4" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134623
<coNP> And I guess bug 134624 is needed as well ...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134624 in telepathy-mission-control "[UVFe]  Please update telepathy-mission-control to version 4.35" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134624
<coNP> Hobbsee: I am neither "working" on Ubuntu by IRC, but it is very nice to have things coordinated.
<Hobbsee> true
* coNP shuts up and hacks. And might make some friends later ...
<StevenK> coNP: I'm very curious about that changelog entry...
<StevenK> It's for 0.1.4-1, and yet you're packaging 0.1.4-0ubuntu1
<StevenK> If that's the case, I'd prefer you drop the 0.1.4-1 changelog entry, 1) since it's pointless, and 2) if Debian release 0.1.4-1 soonish, we can just sync it.
<coNP> It has been filed by someone else. You are right, if we can sync still after tomorrow...
<StevenK> Of course we can. And 0.1.4-0ubuntu1 -> 0.1.4-1 doesn't require a UVFe
<StevenK> I won't ask you to redo the UVFe for that trivial change.
<coNP> Oh, when is it done? I mean when there are no more UVFes accepted?
<coNP> Which freeze, I mean
<StevenK> Huh? EPARSE
<coNP> Till when can UVF exceptions be accepted?
<StevenK> Um, till the hard freeze.
<StevenK> Which is like a week before release.
<StevenK> coNP: Bug 134623 commented on
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134623 in telepathy-salut "[UVFe]  Please update telepathy-salut to version 0.1.4" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134623
* StevenK runs off to get dinner while he still has the motivation to do so.
<coNP> Enjoy your dinner, StevenK :)
* coNP wonders if he should forward the "<package> in NEW" mails to the motu list
* RAOF wishes to stab his tutees.  But will instead head home.
<StevenK> RAOF: Why .... ?
<coNP> Hey pochu!
<pochu> howdy coNP :)
<\sh> so...I signed the CoC again...
<Nightrose> nice
<coNP> Welcome :)
<\sh> coNP, you mean "re" ,-)
<coNP> I mean re-welcome, of course.
<norsetto> StevenK: are u mentoring RAOF?
<RAOF> StevenK: Because they get freaked out by polynomials-as-vector-space-elements.
<zorglu_> q. where can i find the recomendation/definition of the purpose of each directory ? like "where do i put my pidfile" ? what should i put in "/var/lib" etc... ?
<Lamego> hello zorglu_ I believe those are defined on LSB, anyway you can always check a daemon package, otherwise maybe with experience on that type of packages will be able to help you
<zorglu_> Lamego: ok you remember the name for this ? it would help my search. i already read it, so i know it exists, but my memory is failing me on the name :)
<geser> !FHS
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<zorglu_> thanks
<Lamego> HFS does not cover pid files, does it ?
<zorglu_> the pidfile was an example, even if i got some
<zorglu_> usually i use /var/run but wanted to be sure
<Lamego> it covers, /var/run on which pidfiles will be in, but there are some other rules :P
<zorglu_> ok :)
<StevenK> RAOF: Surely with good reason? :-)
* coNP reviews startupmanager
<siretart> \sh: you've signed the CoC? does this mean you intend to continue as MOTU?
<\sh> siretart, let's see ,-)
<\sh> siretart, I don't think that anybody will cheer for me being an ubuntu member again ,-)
<\sh> siretart, but if you are so kind, please review the FTBFS fix for 4g8 at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/4g8/+bug/135504
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135504 in 4g8 "[FTBFS]  4g8_1.0-1" [Undecided,New] 
<\sh> hopefully I didn't forget anything...
<siretart> uuh, why do you add dpatch for such a simple patch?!
<siretart> most of the diff is just because of dpatch :/
<coNP> norsetto: what about reviewing sdlmame again? :)
<coNP> Only if you have some time, of course :)
<norsetto> coNP: yes, I gave some comments to cfalc1 already this morning on IRC
<coNP> Oh, cool.
<coNP> let me know if I should advocate it :)
<norsetto> coNP: right now no, it doesn't build on x86_64
<\sh> siretart, so what is todays patch system? just include the patch in diff.gz?
<siretart> \sh: I really think that for such a small fix, its easiest to just include them inline
<\sh> siretart, good..give me a sec
<siretart> it always depends a bit if the source package is already using some patch system or not. in this case, it is not
<\sh> siretart, will update the debdiff just now :)
<coNP> RAOF: is startupmanager packaged by you?
<MehdiHassanpour> hi, will you have sync with debian unstable before Gutsy release ?
<MehdiHassanpour> jalali-calendar package is now in debian unstable but not in universe yet
<RAOF> coNP: No, I just did the initial review.
<coNP> RAOF I mean http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=125
<coNP> Oh, sorry.
<RAOF> :)
<MehdiHassanpour> stardict is updated to 3 but still 2.4.8 in universe
<coNP> Bixente: did you make http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=125
<RAOF> As a part of my MOTU application I've reviewed stuff. :)
<norsetto> !fsf
<ubotu> fsf is The Free Software Foundation. See http://www.fsf.org/
<coNP> It fails to start
<coNP> (if not run as root)
<coNP> It would be nice to fix this before the first upload.
<coNP> But I would advocate it anyway
<RAOF> Ah.  The icon runs it under gksudo.
<coNP> Sure. That is all right.
<coNP> But an application should not crash if you run it from command-line
<RAOF> And I had a look at the code, and I think it would be quite invasive to make it properly start without root privs.
<coNP> It should output run me as root (or preferalbly) re-launch itself as "gksu $0"
<RAOF> But that was a very brief code-sanity check.
<RAOF> coNP: Certainly.  Oh, and that would be easy.
<coNP> Yeah, about 4 lines in Python
* coNP wonders if Bixente is the one who did the upload and if he wants to fix this now :)
<RAOF> Bixente is the one who did the upload, and yes he should :)
<\sh> siretart, fixed debdiff attached to the bug
<siretart> \sh: I see a sucessful build in gutsy. how do you know that it ftbfs now?
<\sh> siretart, lucas mail and self pbuilder run
<siretart> oh, he already did the run?
<\sh> siretart, yepp
<siretart> \sh: uploaded
<\sh> siretart, thx
<\sh> guys, those
<\sh> libxext-dev ftbfs packages, should I tag them with missing-libxext-dev ?
<StevenK> How many are there?
<\sh> 21 regarding lucas' mail from this morning
* StevenK might just script and upload the lot.
<\sh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aewm++-goodies/+bug/135522 e.g.
<Bixente> coNP: I did this upload
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135522 in aewm++-goodies "[FTBFS]  aewm++-goodies because of missing libxext-dev build-dep" [Undecided,New] 
<coNP> Bixente: you mean a newer one?
<coNP> Oh, no. Just the fact.
<Bixente> coNP: no
<coNP> So I commented this at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=125
<coNP> It would be very nice if you could fix this to run as non-root or at least provide some error message
<coNP> It would be easier to fix this now and let it go, than to let it go and bug you with a bug ...
<Bixente> coNP: thanks for the review, I understand but I don't know hwo to fix this
<norsetto> bugger .....
<coNP> don't we have other python config tools
<coNP> from where we could steal the source?
<RAOF> Bixente: You could patch the script to add a "import os\n if os.getuid() != 0 :\n print "Be root, fool!"\n os.exit(1)"
<Bixente> RAOF: thanks, I'll try with that
<RAOF> Bixente: Sorry, it's just "exit(1)" rather than "os.exit(1)"
<coNP> Bixente: feel free to ping me once ready to give a 2nd ack
<coNP> bryce: do you think we should still apply for Ubuntu Membership?
<coNP> I guess you also have been MOTUfied since :)
<coNP> jono: is Hardy Heron for real? I thought it would be the "Hobbsee Human LPS"...
<ogra> LPS ?
<ogra> you cant do that ... surely against COC in a release name :)
<ogra> yay, acronyms
<\sh> LPS? what does it mean?
<Fujitsu> Long Pointy Stick
<\sh> oh
<\sh> ScottK, I introduced a new tag: missing-libxext-dev ...when you search for it you find the ftbfs reports I filed already with attached debdiff
<Fujitsu> Hardy Heron can't be real... we release in like 2 months, and we've not known this far ahead of time before.
<\sh> hardy heron sounds like a new LTS
<Fujitsu> It is.
<Fujitsu> Another bird, with a nice adjective.
<Bixente> coNP: I added a patch, http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=134
<lucas> are there something similar to Debian's usertags in malone?
<coNP> Bixente: looking
<\sh> anyone who wants to sponsor https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kterm/+bug/135552 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135552 in kterm "[FTBFS]  kterm" [Undecided,New] 
<coNP> Bixente: thanks, advocating. Please consider to send this patch upstream.
<Bixente> coNP: thanks. np, I'll send it.
<RAOF> Hm.  Does it actually fix it in that position?
* RAOF has just noticed that __init__ seems to do crazy stuff.
<coNP> RAOF: I tried to run as root. And tried to run as non-root
<coNP> Bixente: OTOH try to find another advocate
<RAOF> coNP: Cool.  So that strange __init__ stuff doesn't matter.
<coNP> Bixente: I guess LongPointyStick will advocate it again if she comes back.
<StevenK> RAOF: __init__ in Python?
<RAOF> StevenK: Well, in the module directory.
<coNP> \sh: still need an advocate?
<StevenK> RAOF: #define crazy stuff?
<StevenK> lucas: Yes. Where is this list of libxext-dev needing packages, I can mass upload them.
<RAOF> StevenK: if __name__ == '__main__' in the init for the module.
<StevenK> RAOF: That's not crazy, it's "If I'm called from the command-line, do ..."
<norsetto> coNP: you will never make it for ubuntu membership
<coNP> norsetto: sorry. I don't understand you.
<RAOF> StevenK: Hm.  I've never really messed with the more advanced module stuff.
<norsetto> coNP: you are already, you fool :-)
* coNP knows
<coNP> But you can be a direct and an indirect member...
<norsetto> coNP: and whats the difference!?
<lucas> StevenK: flwm libforms1 plotmtv psemu-drive-cdrmooby vflib2 wmanager wmbinclock wmclock wmnet xbat xbattbar xbattle xboing xdemineur xdigger xfishtank xhangglider xlife xvier
<lucas> (I removed from the list the two packages that I already fixed)
<StevenK> RAOF: It's not more advanced, it's basic Python if you've written anything more complicated than hello world. :-)
<StevenK> lucas: Aye. I'm looking at them now.
<StevenK> lucas: 19 packages, right?
<coNP> \sh: uploaded. You can consider use the LP-autoclose-bug magic next time.
<lucas> yes
<lucas> 19 + 2 (fixed by me) = 21
* jussi01 has a hard time suppressing giggles.... Hardy Heron....
<StevenK> lucas: Oh, are there bugs for all of these?
<lucas> I don't think so
<norsetto> coNP: hey, why don't you give a look at my patches? I've got a couple of outstanding ones.
<coNP> No1Viking: which ones?
<StevenK> lucas: Fair enough.
<coNP> norsetto: ^^^
<RAOF> StevenK: Yes, but I've never seen that in the __init__.py for a module.  In various scripts & such, yes.  Eh.
<norsetto> coNP: I don't think you can actually, two have been assigned to somebody already, and one is in the UVF queue
<coNP> norsetto: UVF is beyond my powers. :)
<norsetto> coNP: oh well, easy does it, let me prepare a new one
<StevenK> RAOF: I'll agree, it's a bit wierd. What bozo is going to call an __init__.py from the command line? :-)
<siretart> lucas: do you happen to know who is coordinating filing of bugs of your list?
<RAOF> StevenK: Yes :)
<norsetto> coNP: I see there is an outstanding merge, and the previous uploader was a certain Aron Sisak, wonder who that was
<coNP> :D
<coNP> norsetto: bug #?
<norsetto> coNP: no bug # yet, is in dad (kiwi)
* coNP has to go now. Bye everyone
<siretart> \sh: btw, did you get a copy of the ACCEPTED mail from soyuz for 4g8?
<StevenK> Hrm. Can someone remind what script does the Maintainer mangling, and where I get it?
<\sh> siretart, nope..I just saw it on changes
<siretart> StevenK: if you find it, please add it to devscripts
<siretart> \sh: hm. interesting. thanks
<\sh> coNP: I did it now for the new one...
<\sh> siretart, now I got the accepted mail ;)
<siretart> \sh: yes. i bounced it manually
<\sh> siretart, ah :)
* StevenK hacks his own script as a one liner.
<StevenK> sed -e 's/Maintainer: \(.*\)$/Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>\nXSBC-Original-Maintainer: \1/' < debian/control > debian/control.mine
<StevenK> Yummy.
<siretart> StevenK: bzr get http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/ubuntu-dev-tools/trunk/
<StevenK> Oh, neat.
<StevenK> I didn't think of u-d-t
<Hobbsee> WHAT????
<siretart> the tools in that branch still need manpages
<siretart> xxxxx1: hey there
<StevenK> Hobbsee: Hum?
<Hobbsee> StevenK: hardy herron?
<Hobbsee> er, heron?
<xxxxx1> hey siretart :)
<xxxxx1> mornin' all
<Kmos> StevenK: http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/scripts/update-maintainer-transition
<siretart> xxxxx1: did you see that panthera is maintaining ecryptfs in debian now?
<StevenK> Oh, wah
<xxxxx1> siretart, panthera is Daniel Baumann?
<siretart> xxxxx1: right
<xxxxx1> siretart, i already spoke with him.
<siretart> xxxxx1: ah, cool. could you agree on something?
<xxxxx1> siretart, i've forwarded a mail for you right now.
<xxxxx1> :)
<siretart> ah, I see. great!
<Bixente> Hobbsee: could you please advocate this please, I've just added a patch. http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=134
* ScottK2 is reviewing wulfware right now.
<ScottK2> Or more precisely waiting for this "wonderful" hotel internet connection to finish downloading it so he can review it...
<ScottK2> I'm not going to have time to finish wulfware right now, so if someone else wants to give it a whack, feel free.  I'll get back to it later if no one else does.
<StevenK> lucas: The remaining 19 packages have been uploaded.
<gnomefreak> bryce: did you start on xorg 7.3 (i heard you were looking at it) someone asked if it was gonna be included in gutsy but im thinking since upstream freeze it would have to be started
<gnomefreak> to get into gutsy
<mok0> Does gutsy+1 have a name yet?
<siretart> mok0: the name will start with 'h'
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> it's announced.
<siretart> Hobbsee: it is?
<Hobbsee> siretart: yes
<Hobbsee> siretart: ubuntu-devel-announce
<siretart> wow. just a few moments ago :)
<mok0> Hobbsee: Can't remember or wont tell?
<siretart> mok0: see u-d-a
<StevenK> I think she's trying to forget.
<Hobbsee> mok0: you'll next ask me the rest of what was said, in which case you may as well look up the announcement and read it yourself.
<zul> mok0: or you could check jono's blog
<mok0> zul: I don't know where to find all these things... I have to google
<Hobbsee> this is usually a good start, until you remmeber
<mok0> zul: I'm a n00b
<zul> mok0: er planet.ubuntu.com
<siretart> mok0: you are aware of the existance of lists.ubuntu.com, and the mailing list ubuntu-devel-announce, are you?
<Hobbsee> i would have thought "jono bacon blog" would come up with a good asnwer.
<gnomefreak> checking email for it
<gnomefreak> ah hardy herion
<gnomefreak> heron
* StevenK headdesks
<\sh> StevenK, can you close my bugs then regarding libxext-dev ftbfs?
<StevenK> \sh: ... I can ... I'd rather lambast you on the mailing list, can I do both? :-)
<Hobbsee> mok0: you are expected to know how to search, so as not to require constant spoon feeding.
<\sh> StevenK, whatever ,-)
<Lamego> any CDBS expert around ?
<Hobbsee> define "expert"
<Lamego> expert, someone with expertise :P
<Hobbsee> Lamego: better to ask what you want to konw
<Hobbsee> Lamego: sometimes you need to read the cdbs source for help
<Lamego> i have an install/package::
<Lamego> which is not being executed with debuild -nc
<Lamego> dh_install* and friends are executed, so I am missing something
<Lamego> ops, i think i found it :P
<StevenK> \sh: 4 out of 5 bugs closed. The remaining one open I didn't upload. lucas probably did.
<StevenK> joejaxx: Update the Gutsy stats page!
<\sh> StevenK, you mean aewm++-goodies...i didn't see anything on -changes...
<StevenK> lucas: Still here?
<joejaxx> StevenK: ok :)
<StevenK> joejaxx: :-)
<StevenK> joejaxx: Where does it get the data from, by the way?
<bddebian> Heya gang
<StevenK> \sh: Right, dealing with aewm++-goodies
<StevenK> \sh: aewm++-goodies uploaded.
<lucas> StevenK: \sh: I didn't upload it
<lucas> I only uploaded packages not in the list I gave you ;)
<StevenK> lucas: Fair enough, I verified it had the problem and uploaded it.
<lucas> StevenK: ok
<bddebian> Damn, I swore that sdlmame got in to Feisty.. Hmm
<cavedon> hi all!
<bddebian> Hello cavedon
<cavedon> Is there a way to know if my key have been synced to the REVU keyring? If I upload a package and dput says "Successfully uploaded packages.", but I do not get any mail shortly, should I be suspicious something is wrong?
<Hobbsee> cavedon: you dont get mail for package uploads to revu.  is it on revu.tauware.de?
<cavedon> no, I uploaded it 10 mins ago
<cavedon> package is "wengophone"
<Hobbsee> cavedon: ah yes, here it is
<lucas> siretart: lcd4linux FTBFS ;) (also in Debian, btw)
<Hobbsee> cavedon: yeah, i'ts a key problem.  resyncing.
<cavedon> Hobbsee:  ok! thanks!
<lucas> siretart: ah, you already know
<cavedon> Hobbsee: should I re-upload?
<Hobbsee> no
<cavedon> Hobbsee: could you give me a rough idea of how much time it will take to show up, please?
<Hobbsee> cavedon: >1 hr from when i said i was resyncing
<Hobbsee> cavedon: as in, someone will have to move it back, and it'll reprocess
<cavedon> Hobbsee: ok, tnx :)
<Hobbsee> cavedon: if i move it back now, the cronjob will just move it back to rejected, as the key isntthere yet
<Hobbsee> cavedon: yes, it's slow atm
<cavedon> np :)
<ranf> hi
<bddebian> Hello ranf
<fernando> Error '425 Security: Bad IP connecting.' during ftp transfer of gtk-vnc_0.1.0-1ubuntu0.dsc
<fernando> while uploading to revu
<geser> Hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya geser
<bddebian> Damn now I remember why I don't like reviewing.. :-)
<geser> bddebian: have you your password back?
<bddebian> Aye
<soc> hi
<soc> is there a chance that avogadro will get into universe?
<soc> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Avogadro?content=59521
<soc> http://avogadro.sourceforge.net/wiki/Main_Page
<soc> i didn't ask earlier because all the depencies of avogadro, e. g. libopenbabel were updated, so i thought it would be a matter of time since it will appear in the repo
<geser> very unlikely, it would need to be packaged and review till tomorrow
<azeem> avogadro uses openbabel?
* azeem takes a look
* ScottK2 is back working on Wulfware.
<ScottK2> mok0: Are you there.
<mok0> ScottK2: yes
<azeem> any project which has a "Quit" icon on its toolbar is suspect
<soc> azeem: yes
<azeem> soc: but thanks, doesn't look bad
<azeem> soc: are you using it yourself?
<soc> yes
<azeem> you like it
<soc> but a very old version
<soc> yes
<mok0> ScottK2:  Are you back home?
<soc> i'm just compiling the newest
<ScottK2> No.  In a meeting.
<soc> from trunk
<soc> i'll check it out and report back?
<azeem> soc: which toolkit is it using?
<ScottK2> mok0: Copyright should be 2001 - 2007 and not just 2007.  If that's all I find, do you mind if I change it and upload?
<soc> qt4
<mok0> ScottK2: No go ahead!
<azeem> ok
<soc> as far as i know 4.2
<soc> it needs eigen
<soc> which is in kdesupport
<soc> openbabel
<soc> (which is already in the repos)
<azeem> huh, I hang out with one of the devs in a channel and knew nothing about this
<ScottK2> OK.  SO far that's all I've found.
* ScottK2 is still looking.
* mok0 keeps fingers crossed
<soc> ok
<soc> compiling eigen works flawlessly
<luisbg> how can I know if my package is being processed by the archive admins?
<soc> azeem: eigen is only needed for compiling, no runtime dependency!
<soc> so it seems the repos are able to support avogadro without adding another library
<azeem> good
<geser> luisbg: check if is published or sitting in the NEW queue
<luisbg> geser, sitting in the queue
<_MMA_> geser: 'tis in the queue but we've had bad luck with things sitting there without getting processed. With it being so close to freeze Im curious.
<Hobbsee> _MMA_: stuff already in the new queue by freeze should get processed, i'd expect
<_MMA_> As would I but that bit us in the arse with the Ubuntu Studio art for Feisty. :(
<_MMA_> Granted it was after freeze but we had all the exceptions.
<luisbg> we just want to be sure everything is ok
<\sh> time to go home...cu
<geser> luisbg: the only option is then ask the archive admins
<luisbg> geser, like whom?
<_MMA_> Is Mithrandir processing again?
<_MMA_> Or elmo? (I thought he did as well)
<soren> Hobbsee: Am I supposed to unsubscribe motu-uvf now? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sobby/+bug/135588
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135588 in sobby "[UVFe]  Please sync sobby (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<Hobbsee> soren: with it's second ack, yes please
<zorglu_> q. is there like a /etc/init.d but at the user level ? this is to start/stop daemon at the user level
<soren> Hobbsee: Thought so. Done. Thanks.
<bddebian> Damn, why are all of these REVU packages so freakin huge?? :-(
<ScottK2> mok0: Uploaded
<mok0> ScottK2: Great! Thanks a lot!
<bddebian> Heya ScottK2
<geser> luisbg: Mithrandir, Riddell, seb128, pitti
<ScottK2> Heya bddebian
* mok0 wipes sweat from forehead
<_MMA_> geser: Thanx.
<Riddell> hmm?
<Lamego> zorglu_, /etc/init.d there is no such thing as "user level" to start/stop, you can do it, as session level, when an user starts a X session
<Lamego> however, ther is no such thing as user boot ;)
<_MMA_> Riddell: I was just wondering about new queue processing. PM?
<ScottK2> mok0: You are doing great work.  Keep it up.
<Riddell> _MMA_: does it need to be private?
<_MMA_> Not really.
<_MMA_> Im wondering when the queue will be cleared.
<mok0> ScottK2: I will! Next stop Hardy Heron!
<_MMA_> Riddell:  Ubuntu Studio has a critical package and this close to freeze I dont want to have issues like we did with Feisty.
<Riddell> _MMA_: dunno, I seem to be the only archive admin who likes to do New queue and I'm busy with release management of 4 ubuntu distros
<bryce> gnomefreak: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3223971#post3223971
<Hobbsee> Riddell: just clone yourself.
<_MMA_> Riddell: As long as it gets done without a freeze exception I dont mind. We had exceptions for Feisty and the queue wasnt processed. :(
<Riddell> _MMA_: if it was uploaded before a freeze that shouldn't be your problem in my opinion
<_MMA_> Ok. I'm hoping. ;)
<mok0> Gotta go, bbl!
<Riddell> _MMA_: ubuntustudio-menu?
<_MMA_> Riddell: Correct.
<luisbg> Riddell, yes, the menu
<Riddell> _MMA_: the prerm doesn't seem to do anything and the postinst seems to add its functionality regardless of what is happening to the package
<Riddell> but that's not a blocker for me, just something for you to look for, I'll approve it
<luisbg> i did the package
<luisbg> I will look into that
<luisbg> thanks! =)
<luisbg> Riddell, postinst does something pretty important
<luisbg> ln -sf /etc/xdg/menus/preferences.menu $BASE_DIR/menus/
<luisbg> 11		 ln -sf /etc/xdg/menus/settings.menu $BASE_DIR/menus/
<luisbg> if not you wouldn't see the system>preferences and system>settings menu categories
<luisbg> but it is true prerm doesn't do anything and could be taken away
<luisbg> after it get's into universe I will do an update
<Riddell> luisbg: but it does it even if the package is already installed (in which case it might cause a fail because the link is already there, I'm not sure)
<luisbg> the -f makes it to redo it
<luisbg> I tested it and it doesn't fail
<luisbg> Riddell, so will you approve it?
<Riddell> luisbg: already have (it'll still need to go through binary new)
<_MMA_> Riddell: Thanx man.
* _MMA_ hates being the "squeaky wheel".
<bddebian> Could someone possibly review boswars?  It looks OK to me but I would prefer a third ack?
<luisbg> Riddell, thanks! =)
<fernando> can somebody review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=136 ? thanks
<bddebian> fernando: I will give me a few minutes
<fernando> bddebian, great! thank you
<ranf> fernando, the version is wrong: 0.1.0-1ubuntu0
<ranf> should be -0ubuntu1
<fernando> ops, fixed
<zul> whee I get to do a debian package for work
<mohammad> ScottK: hello, are you online?
<fernando> ranf, can you review again?
<ranf> fernando, I'm no MOTU. But the version was an easy to find error.
<fernando> ranf, thanks. version is already fixed
<gnomefreak> ty bryce
<bddebian> fernando: You have a few little things to fix :-)
<fernando> bddebian, thanks. fixing
<deadwill> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Hello deadwill
<bddebian> Does anyone know who Aron is on REVU?
<geser> bddebian: have you an exact link?
<bddebian> geser: No someone reviewing as aron@ubuntu.hu
<geser> bddebian: https://launchpad.net/~asisak aka coNP
<bddebian> Ah, OK, thx
<geser> one of our new MOTUs
<ScottK2> bddebian: Brand new motu
<bddebian> NP, I just wasn't familiar with the name :-)
<bddebian> Hey if you two are bored, check out boswars for me ;-)
<ScottK2> Sorry, in a meeting...
<Lamego> does REVU check if the the package builds properly ?
<ScottK2> No
<Lamego> so if it is accepted, and has a building problem, where on the process does it get detected ?
<Lamego> automated building before entering the archives ?
<cavedon> REVU people: Hobbsee started a REVU key sync from LP neary 4 hrs ago. Is it likely it has not finished yet? tnx
<ScottK2> Lamego: MOTU reviewers build it locally as part of their review.
<Lamego> why do they spend time checking a package that may not even build :P ?
<ScottK2> Lamego: Well that's one of the annoyances of reviewing.
<ScottK2> There has been some discussion of using LP personal package archives once that's rolled out.
<Lamego> ScottK, ok, something that should be an automated review, but is not (yet I hope)
<ScottK2> Agreed.
<LaserJock> bddebian: ping
<imbrandon> heya LaserJock
<LaserJock> imbrandon!!!
<imbrandon> heya bro
<imbrandon> just picked up a few truckloads of computer stuff ( some old, very old, some brand new ) sorting through it all ;)
<LaserJock> how are things?
<imbrandon> seeing if i can find a few diamonds
<imbrandon> ;)
<zul> heya imbrandon
<imbrandon> heya zul
<zul> how is everything
<imbrandon> that and got an invite to sanfran for a motorolla dev confrence, contemplating going
<zul> coolio
<imbrandon> probably wont this round though'
<imbrandon> how about yall?
<LaserJock> I'm trying to survive a PhD and my inlaws are coming tomorrow
* nixternal throws a cubic zirconia at imbrandon 
<imbrandon> heh
<nixternal> what's up homeskillet!
<zul> good i think i might have a cold
<nixternal> I am sick of you hiding and playing like you have a life...I miss you man :p
<imbrandon> i just got over one, summer coldds suck
<LaserJock> ++
<zul> yeah specially since 5 months olds gave you it
<LaserJock> I remember the one I got from UDS Paris
<LaserJock> man I was so sick
<imbrandon> nixternal: hahaha, you need to trek down here and stay a few days with me, drink some beer etc
<nixternal> sounds like a plan...maybe a long weekend or something
<nixternal> we can find mr brouhard and commence to deleting his harddrives
<imbrandon> lol
<LaserJock> imbrandon: find any Sun keyboards in your junk pile?
<nixternal> dude, my Rhoulette wheel rox...if only I could get it to work, then I would get an A++ on this project :D
<imbrandon> ahh actualy i have 2, still need one LaserJock ?
<LaserJock> as a matter of fact yeah
<nixternal> I have one that didn't make it through a dishwash cleaning
<imbrandon> kk email me your usps addy and i'll get it out to you this weekend
<imbrandon> brandon@imbrandon.com
<imbrandon> or my ubuntu addy
<LaserJock> the're going for like $20+ shipping on ebay
<LaserJock> so this sparc has just been sitting in the other room
<LaserJock> haven't turned it on in a couple months
<imbrandon> heheh yea its no biggie, shouldent cost me more than 5 or 10 bux tops to ship, i can cover that for a MOTU rockstar
<imbrandon> ;)
<bddebian> LaserJock: Yo, sorry
<LaserJock> bddebian: who packages startupmanager?
<LaserJock> *packaged
<bddebian> Uh oh, what'd I do now?
<LaserJock> nothin
<bddebian> LaserJock: Vincent Legout <bixente44@gmail.com>
<zul> wow https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/135631
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135631 in ubuntu "Startup on Win 98" [Undecided,New] 
<cbx33> ping imbrandon
<cbx33> LaserJock, http://progbox.co.uk/comic/justice.png
<LaserJock> hahaha
<LaserJock> thank goodness for batteries
<LaserJock> been there
<cbx33> heheh
<cbx33> no
<cbx33> what really?
<cbx33> you played an FPS at dinner with the missus?
<cbx33> andshe unplugged ya pc
<LaserJock> well, it wasn't FPS
<cbx33> LaserJock, you naughty naughty thing
<cbx33> heheh
<LaserJock> I don't do that anymore
<cbx33> hahaha
<cbx33> *anymore*
<LaserJock> I was probably ssh'd into my server pbuilding something
<LaserJock> cbx33: that's what screen is meant for, btw
<LaserJock> if my laptop gets shut down, I can go somewhere else and screen back in ;-)
<cbx33> indeed
<imbrandon> cbx33: pong
<cbx33> hey hey imbrandon
<imbrandon> screen ftw
<cbx33> long time no see dude
<cbx33> been trying to get hold of you for ages
<imbrandon> heh yea , took a break for a bit
<cbx33> sure
<cbx33> i did that too
<cbx33> the python training stuff
<cbx33> i think
<cbx33> i think i found a way to do it
<cbx33> stream audio and video that is
<imbrandon> sweet
<cbx33> all i need now is your help
<cbx33> wanna pop into a pm?
<fernando> bddebian, how to fix the copyright problem?
<bddebian> fernando: Just add a notation for any extra copyright holders.  So like foo/bar.c Copyright 2000-2001 Hugh Jardon .. or so
<bddebian> fernando: If it is under a different license you may have to include the license text in debian/copyright also
<erable> Hi, I had created qdevelop package one month ago. How to make so that it is accepted in gutsy ?
<bddebian> erable: Can you post it to REVU?
<erable> package is in REVU
<bddebian> Gah, I'm blind sorry.  I'll look at it shortly
<luisbg> hey imbrandon =)
<erable> bddebian : thank you :)
<LaserJock> bddebian: I wondered about startupmanager because I think the SoC project I mentored fostered a bit of competition ;-)
<bddebian> LaserJock: Ah, nice :-)
<bddebian> Competition is always good unless you're in those nanny-state socialist countries.... ;-P
* bddebian hides
<LaserJock> haha
<kompozer> Hello, I would like to know how much time remains until the package freeze please? I can't reach the maintainer of my project :-/
<LaserJock> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<LaserJock> pfft, that's a pretty crappy factoid
<bddebian> heh
<LaserJock> kompozer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<kompozer> LaserJock: I know the freeze is on the 30th, but does that mean it remains two hours or 22 hours?
<LaserJock> oh
<LaserJock> I thought we had a couple weeks
<bddebian> Tomorrow
* LaserJock needs to read the calendar more
<LaserJock> kompozer: well, I'm not quite sure what time exactly
<kompozer> LaserJock: I had to change some details on the package yesterday, it's still not uploaded by the maintainer, so I begin to get anxious
<LaserJock> kompozer: who is the maintainer?
<kompozer> Tony Yarusso
<bddebian> Frick, I have GOT to get a Gutsy machine going
<LaserJock> bddebian: my server is running Gutsy
<LaserJock> it's kinda not pretty
<joejaxx> bddebian: i am living on the edge
<joejaxx> bddebian: running debian unstable and gutsy
<joejaxx> lol
<fernando> bddebian, can you review again =) itens fixed
<bddebian> LaserJock: Well I'm not doing a good job of testing install and execution of my stuff so I need something :-(
<bddebian> joejaxx: Nice :_)
<LaserJock> bddebian: vmware?
<joejaxx> vmware ftw :)
<bddebian> fernando: Let me finish up with qdevelop first
<fernando> bddebian, ok, no problem =)
<kompozer> StevenK: ping
<cavedon> REVU people: Hobbsee started a REVU key sync from LP 5 hrs ago. Is it likely it has not finished yet?
<cavedon> I uploaded a package and it has not appearedin  http://revu.tauware.de/ yet
<cavedon> tnx
<LaserJock> cavedon: it used to take < 30 min
<LaserJock> but on the new server I have no idea
<cavedon> ok, tnx LaserJock
<cavedon> mhm, If I want to update a package; automatic sync from debian stopped because a "build1" version was uploaded in order to trigger recompilation
<Daviey> Hi.. how can i recreate a 'Release' file?
<cavedon> I would like to do a sync + some changes for Ubuntu
<Daviey> -- google aint helping much
<cavedon> it is not properly a merge
<bddebian> cavedon: File a bug and attach your patches.  Of course it's probably too late for Gutsy but you can request an exception
<cavedon> bddebian: do I have to upload to new? or not at all?
<bddebian> cavedon: Shouldn't need to at all, just make your changes against the debian version and post a debdiff
<cavedon> bddebian: because my patch would be agains a deb package, which has not been synced in Ubuntu
<bddebian> cavedon: Aye, we would grab the debian version and apply your patch and upload if it was approved
<cavedon> bddebian: ok, thank you again, sorry for bothering
<bddebian> NP
<bddebian> Daviey: Do you mean a Releases file from an archive?
<Daviey> yes
<bddebian> sudo apt-get update :-)
<Daviey> bddebian: I mean; recreate the Releases file on an archive
<bddebian> Oohh
<Daviey> archive / apt-repo
<imbrandon> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/repository-howto/repository-howto
<Daviey> omg.. imbrandon lives
<sommer>  /whois imbrandon
<imbrandon> or Falcon imho would be easier
<Daviey> imbrandon: well i'm trying to apt-mirror an archive - then pgp sign it
<imbrandon> you would be better letting falcon take care of that for you
<Daviey> imbrandon: can it do it?
<imbrandon> yes
<imbrandon> sommer: https://launchpad.net/~imbrandon
<imbrandon> :)
<sommer> heh thanks...I thought you may have been a different brandon.
<imbrandon> nope tis i, and you ?
<Daviey> imbrandon: I thought you died or something
<imbrandon> nope , new job, new wife, new house all in the same month, forces a break on ya
<Daviey> geez... new life
<Daviey> Was it your new wife I spoke to when i phoned?
<geser> imbrandon: also an new imbrandon or still the old one?
<LaserJock> imbrandon: you got married?!!?
* Daviey notes that imbrandon didn't invite him to said wedding :`( <grin>
<imbrandon> LaserJock: yea to my 1st wife again ;)(
<fernando> $ linda ../../pbuild-gutsy/result/libgtk-vnc-1.0-0_0.1.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<imbrandon> ex is still in reno
<fernando> Check LibraryCheck failed. Exception IndexError thrown (list index out of range).
<imbrandon> ;)
<fernando> this is a linda issue. right?
<LaserJock> imbrandon: really?
<imbrandon> bbiab
<imbrandon> yea ;)
<LaserJock> imbrandon: good for you
<imbrandon> i;ll post wedding pics tonight
<LaserJock> imbrandon: she move out there?
<imbrandon> well the 1st wife has always lived in KC ;)
<imbrandon> heh
* imbrandon looks for his sftp client
<imbrandon> sudo apt-get install gftp
<imbrandon> err
<bddebian> fernando: What did you change wrt libgtk-vnc?  Did you manually create a shlibs file?
<fernando> bddebian, yes
<bddebian> Ah, probably better to use dh_makeshlibs (I think)
<imbrandon> LaserJock: ping
<bddebian> Oh, you aren't using debhelper eh?
<LaserJock> imbrandon: pong
<imbrandon> LaserJock: some are still uploading but here is one of us both at the reception http://www.imbrandon.com/misc/pics/reception/100_1273.jpg
<fernando> bddebian, ok. i need to go. thank you a lot
<bddebian> NP
<imbrandon> pics are kinda shoddy but its the only ones i have on this PC
<LaserJock> imbrandon: dang, dressed up and everything ;-)
<imbrandon> lol, there is a first time for everything
<imbrandon> probably the only time you will see me without a ballcap too
<imbrandon> ;)
<ajmitch> morning
<LaserJock> imbrandon: that's what I was thinking
* ajmitch is shocked
<ajmitch> that's not imbrandon!
<norsetto> geser: thx for your comment on bug 135661. So, if I get it right, we do not sync and the bug can be rejected?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135661 in kiwi "[Sync request]  Please sync kiwi (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135661
<imbrandon> ajmitch: heh
<ajmitch> imbrandon: well congrats anyway
<imbrandon> thanks
<ajmitch> I suppose you're back to normal attire now?
<imbrandon> most definately, and mt dew
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> only now i dont have to make fridge runs, long as i'm not in the dogg house she brings them to me ;)
<imbrandon> lol
<ajmitch> haha
<ajmitch> so you're back to being married
<ajmitch> how confusing
<Tonio_> dholbach: ping ?
<ajmitch> hello Tonio_
<imbrandon> yea confuses me too at times , but this was my HS sweetheart soo .... ;)
<Tonio_> hey ajmitch, imbrandon
<imbrandon> heya Tonio_
<imbrandon> pappa
<imbrandon> yet?
<geser> norsetto: we should keep this replaces till the hardy release, it can be dropped afterwards
<ajmitch> Tonio_: I had someone asking about a nm-pptp change you made a couple of months ago - apparantly it didn't end up as an upgrade, but somehow broke stuff (according to the original maintainer)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: doesn't work as expected :)
<ajmitch> I'm not sure what he meant, he's in a different TZ now :)
<Tonio_> ajmitch: true, I just saw that with him
<norsetto> geser: ok, so its on hold and we keep the sync request open until then. thx
<ajmitch> Tonio_: ok :)
<Tonio_> ajmitch: I'm reworking the package with him now
<Tonio_> ajmitch: complete miscomprehension on the svn checkout and package versioning in fact
<ajmitch> ah good
<geser> norsetto: I doubt it's useful to keep the sync request open for 8 months (till 8.04)
<norsetto> geser: ok, so we reject it
<Daviey> Is the net -motu meeting really - Saturday, September 8th, 00:00 UTC?!
<Daviey> s/net/next
<ajmitch> Daviey: is that a problem?
<Daviey> 1am UK time for a meeting?
<geser> Daviey: depending on your timezone is either still friday or already saturday for you
<ajmitch> Daviey: that's expected, plenty of MOTUs live in australia or NZ
<Daviey> okay, was just suprised to have it scheduled that late UTC
<ajmitch> so 10AM or noon is a better time for a meeting for us
* bddebian now remembers why he hated reviewing :-)
<Daviey> Thought it might have been a wiki-error
<ajmitch> we do try & rotate meeting times
<Tonio_> dholbach: when you read this, I'm fixing your bluez-utils upload
<Tonio_> dholbach: you added --enable-input and a lot of other things, but some files are missing the package, resulting kdebluetooth doesn't work
<Tonio_> dholbach: filling the .install files with dh_install --list-missing and uploading
<superm1> ajmitch, well i may not be able to make it at that meeting time (not sure yet), but i added an item the agenda this time around.  if i'm not able to make it, i'll send some notes to the mailing list with what i was planning to discuss with it
<LaserJock> for goodness sakes, why aren't there more hours in a day
<geser> LaserJock: are you sure that would help?
<LaserJock> I'd get more done at least
<LaserJock> but then there would be more hours for people to add things for me to do
<geser> and you would more hours a day :)
<LaserJock> what was that law that crimsun always talked about?
<ajmitch> murphys? :)
<LaserJock> where the amount of work will always fill the amount of time available, or something like that
<dholbach>  Tonio_: what's missing?
<Tonio_> dholbach: bluetooth.install :)
<Tonio_> dholbach: and in consequence every files in it
<dholbach> oh? that's weird
<dholbach> Tonio_: but thanks for fixing it!
<Tonio_> dholbach: you're welcome :)
<Tonio_> dholbach: hum stop bluetooth is a metapackage, stupid of me....
<Tonio_> dholbach: okay so what's missing is a bunch of files generated when activating certain configure options
<dholbach> Tonio_: I guess they should be in the bluez-utils package
<Tonio_> dholbach: here is the list
<Tonio_> http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/595
<Tonio_> .la files can be removed
<Tonio_> appart from that, I suspect everything is needed
<Tonio_> dholbach: also I see a usr/lib/bluez-utils/udev/bluetooth_serial file
<Tonio_> dholbach: is that of any use ? there is already a usr/lib/udev/bluetooth_serial file in the bluetooth-pcmcia package....
<dholbach> let me see what was in 3.13
<Tonio_> dholbach: sure
<dholbach> or 3.12
<dholbach> I think some of the files were not installed in packages intentionally
<dholbach> but I'm not sure
<Tonio_> dholbach: yep you know the packaging better than me
<Tonio_> dholbach: well some are absolutly required for kdebluetooth for example
<dholbach> no, I guess I don't
<dholbach> I really hope the mobile team will pick up the bluetooth packages at some stage :)
<Tonio_> well I'm just unsure what to do with the bluetooth_serial script and where it is supposed to be.....
<dholbach> Tonio_: http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/596
<dholbach> that was missing in 3.12
<dholbach> so I'd leave those file out
<dholbach> rest of the stuff can go to bluez-utils
<dholbach> ... I guess
<Tonio_> etc/udev/bluetooth.rules ?
<Tonio_> weird it is not required ;)
<Tonio_> okay let's do the same way, indeed
<Tonio_> at least it'll fix kdebluetooth
<dholbach> I guess we have our own udev rules somewhere else already
<dholbach> I wouldn't really like to mess with udev stuff
<dholbach> rock on
* norsetto wonders if dholbach ever sleep .....
* dholbach hugs Tonio_
<dholbach> norsetto: I'm in Boston :)
<dholbach> so it's 17:42 for me
* Tonio_ hugs dholbach back
<nixternal> dholbach: have you gone to the Salty Dog yet?
<sistpoty> hi folks
<norsetto> dholbach: ah! this explains why you suddendly disappeared :-)
<dholbach> nixternal: no - what is it?
<bddebian> Heya sistpoty
<dholbach> hey sistpoty
* dholbach hugs sistpoty
<sistpoty> hi bddebian and dholbach
* sistpoty hugs dholbach
<dholbach> yeah, sorry - I was and still am quite busy over here
<sistpoty> and dholbach w.b. from holidays ;)
<norsetto> sistpoty: hiya
<dholbach> thanks sistpoty :)
<nixternal> dholbach: it is a great bar down by Fanuel (spelling) Hall
<sistpoty> hi norsetto
<dholbach> nixternal: I guess I'll be there during UDS :)
<nixternal> Salty Dog Seafood Grille & Bar....great baked beans, clam chowder, and brooohahaha
<dholbach> nice
<norsetto> nixternal: no, pls. no more clam chowder!
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> we don't have good clam chowder in Chicago
<bddebian> There is no such thing as "good" clam chowder :-)
<nixternal> boo
<nixternal> how about a Philly Cheese Steak then?
<bddebian> w00t, now you are talking :-)
<AndyP> hi folks
<norsetto> hey andy
<bddebian> Heya AndyP
<nixternal> Chicago just has the best pizza and the best hot dogs...how the hell anyone could have the best hotdogs is beyond me
<AndyP> just thought i'd show my face before you guys forget me :)
<sistpoty> hi AndyP
<AndyP> i'm ++busy atm
<nixternal> howdy AndyP
<bddebian> AndyP: Who are you again? ;-P
<nixternal> haha
<AndyP> bddebian: just one of your faithful worshipers
<bddebian> Sick bastage :-)
<AndyP> going to my first conference this weekend - linuxconf.eu
<bddebian> nice
<LaserJock> hi sistpoty and dholbach
<sistpoty> hi LaserJock
<norsetto> long trip from Cardiff to Cambridge, be careful ....
<LaserJock> AndyP: that sounds like linuxconf.ewwww
<ajmitch> hey sistpoty, dholbach
<sistpoty> hi ajmitch
<LaserJock> how is REVU2 coming along? :-)
<ajmitch> dholbach: wow, what are you doing in boston already? eager for UDS? :)
<AndyP> norsetto: it's not too scary :)
<dholbach> ajmitch: no, not really ;-)
<LaserJock> ajmitch: he's got a *lot* of specs to draft ;-)
<sistpoty> LaserJock: many good new ideas... interestingly siretart and /me had quite similar ones last week
<imbrandon> i wanna come to boston ;)
<ajmitch> LaserJock: hah
<ajmitch> imbrandon: so do I, but it's not happening ;)
<sistpoty> LaserJock: however siretart is actually implementing s.th. already, while I'm still fighting with revu1 ;)
<LaserJock> I'm not sure what I'm going to do yet
<LaserJock> I might pop in for Thursday-Sunday
<dholbach> have a nice evening - see you tomorrow
<LaserJock> as that would only require 2 days off and no international flying
* sistpoty won't get vacations
<ajmitch> bye dholbach
<LaserJock> cya dholbach
<sistpoty> gn8 dholbach
* ajmitch is planning to have a holiday around that time
<sistpoty> damn, too late
<ajmitch> but boston is too far & too expensive
<norsetto> sistpoty: no, too early (its 18:00 there :-))
<bddebian> Plus it's in the EVIIIIL US :-)
<ajmitch> and UDS isn't my idea of a real fun holiday
<LaserJock> pffft
<imbrandon> no idea if i'll be able to make it or not, not having a "real" job atm makes it hard to judge
<ajmitch> imbrandon: oh?
* imbrandon is makin money the ebay way reselling stuff atm
<ajmitch> imbrandon: what happened to your normal job?
<LaserJock> goodness
<imbrandon> i got pissy with the owner
<imbrandon> and it went from there
<ajmitch> oh dear
<ajmitch> that was stupid
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> sounds like somebody else i know
<imbrandon> well considering the circumstances it wasent, it would have been my ass in jail
<imbrandon> ;)
<_MMA_> imbrandon: Link to ebay stuff?
<imbrandon> and i got a nice little severance package and i've been doing "ok" reselling computer stuff on ebay so i dunno
<Tonio_> imbrandon: but talking about the "papa" thing, we're still trying
<imbrandon> Tonio_: cool
<imbrandon> _MMA_: user_id a_store_4_u
<Tonio_> imbrandon: making a baby isn't as "mathematic" as building a package
<_MMA_> k
<imbrandon> brb dinner time
<Tonio_> imbrandon: sometimes it doesn't work and you don't know why :(
<imbrandon> Tonio_: but it can be alot funner
<LaserJock> Tonio_: no HowTos on the forum?!?
<Tonio_> LaserJock: I searched a bit
<Tonio_> LaserJock: not even wikipedia has the key in fact :(
<LaserJock> my gosh :-)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: sure it is hehe :)
<LaserJock> I don't know, math can be pretty darn invigorating ;-)
<ajmitch> hah
<ajmitch> geek
<sistpoty> grml... bzr gives a traceback when trying to commit to a http:// address
<bddebian> No shix
<ajmitch> that's not so good
<ajmitch> 0.90?
<sistpoty> ii  bzr                               0.18-1
* ajmitch would expect it gives a nice error message rather than traceback
* sistpoty as well, but at least I saw my error soon enough
<bddebian> How are the bugs on LP for a package that doesn't exist?
<sistpoty> hm?
<bddebian> I'm looking at nssbackup from REVu and he references bug #s in the changelog
<ajmitch> and?
<LaserJock> bugs can be filed against ubuntu
<sistpoty> bddebian: maybe debian bugs?
<ajmitch> especially if it's a needs-packaging bug
<LaserJock> you don't have to file a bug against a package
<bddebian> Oh apparently he has it as upstream on LP, sheesh.. :-)
<LaserJock> hmm, that's interesting
<LaserJock> !info mpfr
<ubotu> Package mpfr does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<geser> !info libmpfr1
<ubotu> libmpfr1: multiple precision floating-point computation. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.1.dfsg.1-1 (feisty), package size 271 kB, installed size 440 kB
<LaserJock> what the
<LaserJock> it doesn't take source package?
<geser> open a wishlist bug against ubotu
<sistpoty> !info src:libmpfr1
<ubotu> Package srclibmpfr1 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<LaserJock> man, I hate filing bugs :/
<sistpoty> hehe
<geser> LaserJock: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots/+filebug
<LaserJock> I'm there ...
<bddebian> Gah, I think that's enough "reviewing" for a bit..
<geser> bddebian: NPFU is on Aug 30th
* LaserJock thinks about that acronym
<bddebian> geser: I know
<geser> LaserJock: New Packages Freeze for Universe
<bddebian> Are we going to shut off REVU until Gutsy+1 opens? :-)
<LaserJock> I know what it means, I just had an alternate pop into my head ;-)
<kompozer> geser: NPFU is over yet or is there still some time?
<tonyyarusso> Has anyone yet declared a UTC _time_ on the 30th?
<sistpoty> bddebian: when revu will get migrated to its new server, only $DEITY knows if the packages will accidentilly get lost ;)
<bddebian> sistpoty: Hehe
<geser> kompozer: afaik it isn't in effect yet
<kompozer> geser: *pfoooh* good thing
<geser> kompozer: but hurry, you have less than 24 hours
<tonyyarusso> noted
<kompozer> geser: I know
* kompozer can
<bddebian> Damn, somone look at boswars then.. It's already got 2 advocates but I don't trust myself and I don't know conNP well enough
<kompozer> geser: what needs to be done besides uploading the files to REVU?
<bddebian> kompozer: Is what's on REVU OK?  I got the impression that you had more to do?
<tonyyarusso> bddebian: there will be a new one very shortly
<norsetto> kompozer: according to this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule NPFU is already in place
<geser> kompozer: it needs to be reviewed and  uploaded to the archive before the deadline
<tonyyarusso> norsetto: It doesn't say that...
<LaserJock> norsetto: it's the 29th here for like 9 more hours
<LaserJock> :-)
<kompozer> well, my files have been waiting for the upload all day, so I hope somebody will review them on time now
<norsetto> tonyyarusso: at the start of the date, UTC, I read it its over since two hours
<tonyyarusso> hrm
<LaserJock> norsetto: it's more like end of day
<bddebian> That's what I thought
* tonyyarusso wonders if someone authoritative should update the wiki
<norsetto> laserjock: thats what I thought too, but in that page it says different
<kompozer> I really hope I didn't work like a dumb*** for nothing with this release
<LaserJock> nah
<LaserJock> it's pretty loose
<LaserJock> well, how many pressing packages do we have?
<LaserJock> think we can do boswars, imageinfo, avant-window-navigator, and kompozer ?
<sistpoty> bddebian: the debdiff for boswars looks when I last reviewed it looks quite reasonable, and back then it was in a very good shape
<LaserJock> that takes care of all the ones with 1 vote
<sistpoty> bddebian: so I'd say upload it (since you gave a +1)
<bddebian> I don't want to get in any more trouble ;-P
<LaserJock> pfft
* tonyyarusso wishes things had progress bars
<LaserJock> just get over it and upload :-)
<sistpoty> ok, then I'll upload it... (after a quick rebuild=
<ajmitch> what is kompozer waiting on?
<kompozer> ajmitch: un upload on REVU + a review
<tonyyarusso> ajmitch: A new source package to be built from existing files and upload to REVU.
<norsetto> Laserjock: btw, is an updated package a new package for the NFPU?
<LaserJock> norsetto: no
<ajmitch> ok, then get on with uploading :)
* tonyyarusso will as soon as his internet connection gets into gear
* ajmitch isn't available for reviewing, though
<norsetto> laserjock: ok, so I still have time until beta for conky, still waiting a new tarball from upstream
<tonyyarusso> Although, this is _way_ less painful than doing this on dialup last spring :P
<bddebian> sistpoty: I'll do it :)
<sistpoty> bddebian: ok, great :)
<LaserJock> norsetto: no, the Upstream Version Freeze has past already
<bigon> StevenK: are you there?
<norsetto> laserjock: yes, but I would require an UVFe anyhow, the package in gutsy now has bad licenses
<LaserJock> ok, who's gonna take avant-window-navigator?
<LaserJock> norsetto: NEW packages don't require a UVFe until after NPFU
<norsetto> lkaserjock: you just said an update is not like a new for NPFU!?
<norsetto> kaserjock :-)
<tonyyarusso> norsetto: Was it in feisty or prior, or only on previous uploads to REVU?
<LaserJock> norsetto: new upstream versions are frozen at Upstream Version Freeze
<geser> norsetto: use tab-completion :)
<norsetto> it was in feisty
<LaserJock> norsetto: UVF applies to packages already in the archives
<LaserJock> norsetto: NPFU is for pakcages that are not already in the archives
<norsetto> feisty version is 1.4.5, expecting 1.4.7 to make the update (1.4.6 still had bad licenses)
<LaserJock> so you need to do a UVFe
<norsetto> LaserJock: yes, so whats wrong with what I said? That I need to require an UVFe?
<norsetto> LaserJock: anyhow, can't do a thing until I get the bloody tarball, waiting for that since a month
<LaserJock> I thought you were saying it didn't need a UVFe because it wasn't a NEW package
<norsetto> LaserJock: sorry, must be my english :-)
<LaserJock> or mine ;-)
<LaserJock> so, maybe kompozer can be the last before NPFU?
* kompozer agrees on that
<LaserJock> unless Ubuntu Archive has some objection
<LaserJock> but they haven't in the past
#ubuntu-motu 2007-08-30
<LaserJock> ok, I need some idea of people to interview for Behind MOTU
<ajmitch> hobbsee?
<LaserJock> anybody got some suggestions/nominations? :-)
<geser> LaserJock: ajmitch
<ajmitch> I'm waaay behind
<LaserJock> heh
<norsetto> LaserJock: geser :-P
<ajmitch> LaserJock!
<LaserJock> norsetto: I already interviewed geser
<geser> norsetto: http://behindmotu.wordpress.com/2007/04/18/behind-motu-michael-bienia/
<LaserJock> I've got StevenK on my list
<norsetto> LaserJock: yeah, but he changed in the meantime
<geser> I hope I didn't changed that much in four months
<LaserJock> any more?
<LaserJock> hmm, maybe I should get everybody on MC
<ajmitch> you need to get sistpoty now then
<LaserJock> yep
<tonyyarusso> KompoZer source package is now uploading.
* sistpoty hides
<LaserJock> hehe
<LaserJock> you can run, but you can hide!!!
<LaserJock> mwuhahahaha
* Nafallo hides
* sistpoty runs and hides *g*
<LaserJock> ohhh!
<LaserJock> Nafallo: you should've just stood there in the corner
<LaserJock> now I know :-)
<sistpoty> *phew*
<Nafallo> LaserJock: I know. I wanted you to know :-)
<blueyed> Any advice on bug 135695? Do I have to file a different bug for removing the (obsolete) php4-interbase package? I'd say so, but am unsure.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135695 in php-interbase "FTBFS: depends on php4-dev, which has been removed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135695
<LaserJock> heah jono
<jono> hey
<tonyyarusso> Please review: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=144
<tonyyarusso> kompozer: I need to go eat dinner; can you take any questions?
<LaserJock> jono: what are you doing up this late?
<jono> LaserJock: just checking mail :)
<jono> heading off in a sec :)
<jono> hows things LaserJock?
<LaserJock> crazy busy
<kompozer> tonyyarusso: didn't you forget the *.tar.gz source archive?
<tonyyarusso> ...why is there no .diff?
<LaserJock> I dropped by to bug MOTU for a bit
<kompozer> ...and the diff, yes
<tonyyarusso> I uploaded with full source, what happened?
<LaserJock> I'm sending off some Behind MOTU interviews right now
<tonyyarusso> dpkg-genchanges: including full source code in upload <-- right there
<tonyyarusso> oh hell
<tonyyarusso> Forgot the -f
<tonyyarusso> kompozer: Re-running it with the force.
<ajmitch> 'oops'
<tonyyarusso> It should be there in a bit
<ajmitch> hey mr jono
<ajmitch> LaserJock: interview jono?
<jono> hey ajmitch
<LaserJock> hmm
<kompozer> tonyyarusso: do you upload a diff or the full source tarball I made?
<LaserJock> I think he needs to become a MOTU Hopeful first ;-)
<jono> heh
<jono> I know what a pbuilder is now, does that count?
<LaserJock> we don't interview just anybody around here ;-)
<jono> I have actually been reading the packaging guide
<LaserJock> well, that's definitely getting there
<jono> I would like to learn to package at some point, its just finding the time
<norsetto> laserjock: we are not hopefuls any more, we lost what hope we had .....
<LaserJock> jono: is jokosher in Main yet?
<jono> LaserJock: nope, Jokosher is still very buggy
<LaserJock> norsetto: there's always hope :-)
<LaserJock> jono: well geeze, fix it up man
<LaserJock> it's not like you've got other things to do ;p
<jono> haha
<jono> right, drums and then bed for me
<jono> night all!
<bddebian> Damn, i have to get home.  If someone has time, could they look over sdlmame?  I'd love to see that one get in if possible..
<bddebian> Later folks
<norsetto> g'night all
<sistpoty> ok, gotta go to bed now... gn8 everyone
<LaserJock> alrighty then, 5 interviews sent out
<ajmitch> uh oh
<LaserJock> ajmitch: don't worry, I didn't send you one yet
<ajmitch> good ;)
<ajmitch> since you know I've got nothing to say
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> I just need to get other things done today
<LaserJock> you and crimsun are the hard ones to get
<ajmitch> how so?
<LaserJock> you don't blog, nough said
<LaserJock> ;p
<ajmitch> quite true
<LaserJock> people who don't blog are too cool for blog interviews ;-)
<ajmitch> which means I'm not important, end of story :)
<LaserJock> no, it means you're uber important
<LaserJock> like transcendent or something
<alvinc> it means that paparazzi are probably waiting in the bushes to waylay you
<ajmitch> you've got a funny idea of 'important' then
<LaserJock> ok, is anybody reviewing kompozer?
<ajmitch> I hate uploading stuff to debian when source+binary is 40+MB
* ajmitch will leave it until he goes away for lunch
<LaserJock> do you *have* to upload binaries  in Debian?
<ajmitch> yes
<LaserJock> that's so funky to me
<ajmitch> which is a bit annoying in this case, since it's php
<LaserJock> I guess that makes sure that you build it
<ajmitch> yep
<ajmitch> and building this isn't much of a challenge
<ajmitch> uploading is
<LaserJock> is the .deb you upload actually put it the archive? or does it get rebuilt?
<kompozer> about KompoZer, is everything ready for the review now? I still can't see my source tarball in REVU
<tonyyarusso> uhhh, why is REVU taking so long to respond?
<LaserJock> it looks like something might be wrong
<LaserJock> it's timing out for me
<tonyyarusso> kompozer: The dput finished, I'm checking for confirmation.
<ajmitch> yes, the .deb I upload is put into the archive
<LaserJock> hmm, maybe sparky is down
<ajmitch> right, I can't ssh to sparky
<LaserJock> hmm, maybe it's time to declare NPFU :/
<ajmitch> aw
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: Is there somewhere else I can put kompozer for you?
<ajmitch> let me upload a flood of crack now
<tonyyarusso> Actually, wait - I have space
<kompozer> I can also put stuff on my sourceforge project page
<LaserJock> man, I would soooo love to put a gnuplot+readline package in my PPA :/
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: Our package uses a +dfsg tarball - would that be confusing dpkg-buildpackage?
<LaserJock> I wouldn't think so
<tonyyarusso> ok
* tonyyarusso is trying to diagnose that lack of a .diff.gz
<LaserJock> what does it say?
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: nothing - there just isn't a .diff.gz in the end.
<LaserJock> usually debuild/dpkg-buildpackage gives you some clue
<tonyyarusso> and it makes a kompozer_0.7.10-0ubuntu1.tar.gz
<LaserJock> oh
<LaserJock> well the version needs to probably have +dfsg too
<tonyyarusso> ooooooh, in control?
<LaserJock> in changelog
<kompozer> tonyyarusso: why can't we just rename the source tarball, like we said yesterday?
<tonyyarusso> kompozer: I did - it apparently gets confused
<tonyyarusso> fixing
<LaserJock> it needs to know where to find the .orig.tar.gz
<LaserJock> <packagename>_<version>.orig.tar.gz
<Nafallo> hmm. where did I agree to what? :-)
* LaserJock whistles innocently
<tonyyarusso> Okay, keep an eye on REVU in case it wakes up, otherwise http://www.tonyyarusso.com/kompozer/
<tonyyarusso> uploads in progress
<LaserJock> I've updated my pbuilder
<LaserJock> :-)
<tonyyarusso> A fine time for REVU to die, eh?
<LaserJock> it's a sign
* kompozer still don't understand why renaming kompozer-0.7.10dfsg-src.tar.gz as kompozer_0.7.10.orig.tar.gz doesn't do the job
<LaserJock> well, that would
<LaserJock> but I assume that he's wanting to keep the dfsg
<kompozer> there's no use in keeping the dfsg, it's just a way for me to say the latest source tarball doesn't include executables nor trademarked icons any more. I'm not Mozilla.com, now that I know that my source tree contained non-free files, I sure won't let them in
<kompozer> it's the way I've stored this file on SF.net, I'm not sure it makes any sense to keep the 'dfsg' suffix in the archive
<tonyyarusso> kompozer: Don't you still have to keep them around for the Windows and Mac OS ?
<kompozer> tonyyarusso: no
<tonyyarusso> oh
<LaserJock> well, it's more correct to use the upstream versioning if you can
<LaserJock> it's not a big deal
<LaserJock> you just gotta have the tarball match debian/changelog
<LaserJock> how big is the tarball?
<tonyyarusso> 34M
<LaserJock> k
<LaserJock> that's kinda hefty
<tonyyarusso> a little
<tonyyarusso> kompozer: So your plan is to have the regular -src NOT have dsfg in it?
<kompozer> LaserJock: actually, yesterday StevenK told me a repack would be better - or at least, that's what I've understood. Hence this new tarball
<LaserJock> kompozer: yes, that is much nicer for us
<kompozer> LaserJock: ...
<StevenK> Oh, gah.
<kompozer> tonyyarusso: I don't need these non-free files for KompoZer, so I won't keep them in future versions that's for sure
<kompozer> hi StevenK
<StevenK> 19 of the uploads I did yesterday contain a bogus file in debian/
* StevenK ponders re-uploading them.
<LaserJock> StevenK: what file?
<StevenK> debian/changelog.mine
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> that stinks
<StevenK> I have a script that can add changelog entries, and find can remove them all.
<StevenK> Yeah, screw it.
<ajmitch> StevenK: not too much of a problem, then
<ajmitch> as long as they're dropped on the next upload & don't confuse everyone
<minghua> StevenK: Are they in binary packages as well?
<StevenK> ajmitch: My thought is I can run find and my script over the lot of them and fix them all in about 2 minutes.
<StevenK> minghua: I seriously doubt it.
<minghua> StevenK: Then if it was me, I won't bother re-uploading.
<ajmitch> StevenK: yes, that part is easy
<LaserJock> my gosh cjwatson must love bash
<tonyyarusso> Strange scripts somewhere?
<LaserJock> well, I was trying to figure out how the download pages for cdimage.ubuntu.com ,etc. are done
<kompozer> tonyyarusso: http://www.tonyyarusso.com/kompozer/ is now empty, everything's normal?
<tonyyarusso> kompozer: yeah - a sec
<LaserJock> so i finally found a make-web-indices script that is 546 lines long
<LaserJock> it's quite a lot of shell script
<LaserJock> now I gotta figure out how to hack it
<LaserJock> hah, I love this comment: # Perverse, but works.
<LaserJock> jsgotangco!!
<LaserJock> jsgotangco: happy birthday!
<LaserJock> maybe a little belated
<nixternal> LaserJock: select all -> delete!
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: alright, is it ready to review?
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: 16 seconds
<LaserJock> 10
<LaserJock> 9
<LaserJock> 8
<LaserJock> 7
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: http://www.tonyyarusso.com/kompozer/
<LaserJock> are we there yet?
<tonyyarusso> yes
<mok0> BOOOOMM
<zul_> heylo
<LaserJock> is anybody in charge of sending a NPFU announcement?
<mok0> What time is it?
<LaserJock> Thu Aug 30 00:17:02 GMT 2007
<mok0> ... so there is still 17 hours
<LaserJock> well I guess it was supposed to be a 00:00 UTC
<mok0> ah
<LaserJock> so 17 minutes ago
<mok0> :-)
<tonyyarusso> Is there a second person reviewing that?
<tonyyarusso> StevenK: ?
<mok0> I wanted to see how busy you gou
<mok0> guys have been but REVU is dead..
<StevenK> tonyyarusso: Hum?
<tonyyarusso> StevenK: http://www.tonyyarusso.com/kompozer/, in leiu of REVU
<LaserJock> wow, linda doesn't like it
<LaserJock> StevenK: I'm running linda on this kompozer source package and it's got my CPU pegged with a "file" process
<StevenK> Sounds about right.
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: which file are you running it on?
<LaserJock> the .dsc
<wrecked> newbie question... whats the correct way to request a merge of an updated debian stable package?
* tonyyarusso checks locally
<StevenK> Linda (and Lintian, for that matter), run 'file' over every file in the unpacked source package.
<wrecked> make that unstable rather.
<LaserJock> StevenK: lintian breezed over it though
<LaserJock> wrecked: is it a new upstream version?
<jsgotangco> LaserJock: hey thanks! sorry was afk for a while having breakfast :)
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: yeah, linda's really slow on my system too
<wrecked> LaserJock: yes, the debian unstable version of kvm was updated to 36. gutsy has 28.
<StevenK> tonyyarusso: Does it actually build?
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: ok, my linda finished.  Took a long time, but zero output.
<tonyyarusso> StevenK: yes
<LaserJock> wrecked: you'll want to file an Upstream Version Freeze exception bug
<LaserJock> wrecked: take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess#head-9c768217b322f8567d24d91647eaf0a256a73046
<StevenK> tonyyarusso: Those ifneq lines under build shouldn't be tabbed in.
<wrecked> LaserJock: thanks, I'll do that.
<LaserJock> shesh, linda's still going
<tonyyarusso> uh oh
<tonyyarusso> kompozer: I thought you took my version on that?
<kompozer> tonyyarusso: sorry, my fault. I probably forgot to switch off my auto-indent
<LaserJock> :-)
<tonyyarusso> gaaah
<kompozer> tonyyarusso: I've removed some commented lines as StevenK requested. -_-'
<RAOF> wrecked: It might be a good idea to check that kvm-36 actually works with our kvm kernel module before doing anything else :)
* tonyyarusso fixes
* kompozer hides
<tonyyarusso> Will I need to re-upload everything after that change, or only one small file?
<StevenK> tonyyarusso: rsync is your friend.
<tonyyarusso> the .orig won't need to go, duh
<tonyyarusso> StevenK: Yeah, or give me svn access to that dir ;)
<StevenK> tonyyarusso: Only the .dsc, .diff.gz and .changes
<tonyyarusso> okj
<tonyyarusso> *ok
<StevenK> Oh, before you upload.
<LaserJock> well, I gotta go home
<StevenK> Initial release Closes: #104728
<StevenK> Should be:
<StevenK> Initial release. (LP: #104728)
<tonyyarusso> Ah - thought LP was treated as default
<LaserJock> no, because then Debian would be closing all our bugs
<LaserJock> :-)
<tonyyarusso> good point
<wrecked> RAOF: will do. thanks for direction btw. I'm sitting here at the kvm developer forum and currently inspired. :)
<RAOF> wrecked: OOoh, cool. :)
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock, RAOF, StevenK: Files on http://www.tonyyarusso.com/kompozer/ updated.
* RAOF still isn't actually able to advocate.  Also frikkin marking!
* StevenK chuckles
<StevenK> tonyyarusso: +1
<tonyyarusso> StevenK: yay!  Thanks.
* RAOF wonders if irc has a "make this text cause photosensitive siezures" markup.
<StevenK> Like a blink tag?
<RAOF> StevenK: Exactly.
<LaserJock> hmm, the copyright statement is interesting
<tonyyarusso> very much so
<LaserJock> argg, that .desktop isn't supposed to have hard-coded Icon paths
<tonyyarusso> I tried to take the best portions each from the old nvu, iceape, firefox, etc., plus recommendations from folks here and in #ubuntu-mozillateam
<LaserJock> nor is it supposed to have Application in the Categories
<tonyyarusso> What should it be?
<tonyyarusso> Just kompozer.png for the icon path, and only Network; ?
<LaserJock> just kompozer  for icon and yeah
<tonyyarusso> ok
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: Does the icon handler thingy just magically look for png and other extensions and figure it out?
<LaserJock> yep
<kompozer> LaserJock: and Categories=Network; is enough?
<tonyyarusso> cool
<LaserJock> kompozer: let me look to make sure
<LaserJock> Application was a gnome bug
<kompozer> oh
<LaserJock> it wasn't actually in the freedesktop.org spec
<LaserJock> but the gnome bug is fixed now
<tonyyarusso> heh
<LaserJock> kompozer: you could to Network;WebDevelopment if you wanted to be more precise but just Network works too
<tonyyarusso> kompozer: I like that - you?
<kompozer> tonyyarusso: +1
<kompozer> LaserJock: no trailing semi-colon?
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: Should there still be a trailing semicolon after WebDev
<tonyyarusso> ?
<LaserJock> I don't think it hurts
<LaserJock> you can run desktop-file-validate on it to make sure
<kompozer> blank output
<tonyyarusso> yep
<kompozer> the trailing semi-colon is required (according to desktop-file-validate)
<LaserJock> k, I thought so
<LaserJock> StevenK: so is that an ack from you for kompozer?
<imbrandon> hardon, err heron
<imbrandon> wow this is gonna suck
<LaserJock> geeze
<kompozer> imbradon: <div lang="fr"> heron, heron, petit patapon </div>
<StevenK> LaserJock: Right.
<imbrandon> a lang="CC" would be nice
<tonyyarusso> changes will be up shortly
<kompozer> imbrandon: that's a french baby song
* kompozer won't ever try absurd jokes again
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: fixed files now up
<mok0> g'night ppl...
<imbrandon> hrm i want to make a homebrew 8086/8088 or something
<imbrandon> any pointers
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: How are we looking now?
<bddebian> Hheya
<tonyyarusso> hey bddebian
<ajmitch> good day
<bddebian> Hi tonyyarusso, ajmitch
<tonyyarusso> bddebian: LJ was reviewing http://www.tonyyarusso.com/kompozer/, and I think basically done, and StK already gave it a +1 - would you be willing to glance until I figure out where LaJk went?
* tonyyarusso pokes LaserJock up from his nap ;)
<bddebian> Sure, give me a minute
<bddebian> Shit, is revu down?
<tonyyarusso> yes
<bddebian> grr
<tonyyarusso> grr indeedy
<bddebian> Heya Hobbsee
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: dude it's still buiding
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: Ah!  nvm me then :)
* tonyyarusso falsely assumes all of you cool people have magical machines that build in five minutes or less...or something
<bddebian> heh, I wish
<Hobbsee> heya bddebian
<ajmitch> tonyyarusso: you're funny
<tonyyarusso> :)
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: i wish
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: although it does help to be able to ssh to fast machines.
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: yeah
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: you mean your laptop still isn't fast enough?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: other machines are faster.  *shrugs*
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: it's more the fact that it doesnt have a local mirror.
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: so i dont have to wait ages for things to download
* ajmitch doesn't have anywhere fast to build
<bddebian> Well wtf..
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: aurora's not too bad, either.
<ajmitch> faster connectivity than what I have
<imbrandon> gah i need to make some more cash this month to get my home "network+mirror" back running
<imbrandon> and get of my lazy bum and redo my website
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> find a real job? :)
<imbrandon> :)
<Hobbsee> heh :)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: were you coming to boston, btw?
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: most likely
<Hobbsee> awww
<Hobbsee> pity
<imbrandon> ?
* imbrandon feels loved
<ajmitch> haha
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> trying to get my wife into FL/OSS too
<imbrandon> hehe
<ajmitch> good luck with that
<imbrandon> she actualy is kinda, in that she dosent use anything else but i mean contributing too
<Hobbsee> bah.  someone has good planning
<Hobbsee> the linux thingy on today is when half of the second year comp students have their mandatory tutes.
<Hobbsee> when that's a group that htey're targetting
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: argg, I don't think I have time to finish kompozer , it looks good to me
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: you suck.
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: that is all.
<LaserJock> :p
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: you suck more.
<LaserJock> I'll be back
<Hobbsee> hahahahahaha
<Hobbsee> coward.
<tonyyarusso> heh
<tonyyarusso> Well, that's what, a + 1/2 ?
<imbrandon> hrm anyone ever made a homebrew computer ?
<imbrandon> seems like there is sparce info on it
<imbrandon> only from the early 80's
<StevenK> What do you mean homebrew?
<imbrandon> like 8088 / z80 / 8086 breadboard comp
<StevenK> At this point, people seem more concerned with stuffing Pentium III's into z80 boxes
<imbrandon> heh , i stuffed a c7 into a c64 box :)
<StevenK> c7
<StevenK> Gah
<StevenK> c7's don't count. :-P
<imbrandon> although a 6502 from a c64 or a apple 1 would be a cool homebrew too
<tonyyarusso> bddebian: how's your build coming?
<guest22> Hi. Can someone explain why revu.tauware.de is down again?
* tonyyarusso is selling a C64-SX
<tonyyarusso> guest22: I don't think anyone knows yet.
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: siretart might be doing the machine change over today
<imbrandon> -sx ?
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: ooh, that would make sense
<tonyyarusso> imbrandon: portable
<imbrandon> how much ?
<StevenK> "Portable" you say
<tonyyarusso> imbrandon: http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/sys/406011461.html
<imbrandon> c64 were pretty protable anyhow
<StevenK> What does protable mean?
* StevenK hides
<tonyyarusso> Althought the link on the posting seems down :(
<tonyyarusso> imbrandon: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commodore_SX-64 for a pic
<imbrandon> ahh craigs list , i love craigs list
<imbrandon> tonyyarusso: yea i rember it now
<tonyyarusso> The keyboard snaps on as a cover over the monitor on the front of the computer, and the prop leg serves as a carrying handle.
<StevenK> 10KGs?!
<bddebian> tonyyarusso: I still can't get on REVU
<imbrandon> if not more
<StevenK> That's not so much portable.
<imbrandon> tonyyarusso: i wouldent mind buying it but thats too much of a premium for me, if it dosent sell hit me up
<tonyyarusso> bddebian: Nor can anyone else.  LaserJock was just working from http://www.tonyyarusso.com/kompozer/ manually.
<tonyyarusso> imbrandon: We haven't had a response yet, so you could just make an offer (use the cl link - it's my dad)
* StevenK teaches bddebian to read scrollback.
<imbrandon> k
<imbrandon> i will this evening, i'm lazy and dont wanna open gmail atm heheh
<imbrandon> but i got it bookmarked
<tonyyarusso> lol, that is lazy
<imbrandon> StevenK: and btw the c7 was 1.5GHZ ;)
<StevenK> imbrandon: You want to use the SX as a desktop? :-P
<imbrandon> hahaha well i do have a c64 2400 baud modem
<imbrandon> i used to get on bbs's with
* tonyyarusso wonders how much work it would take to get Linux running on it
<imbrandon> tonyyarusso: one floppy
<imbrandon> there is a c64 linux distro
<tonyyarusso> imbrandon: Someone's done that port?
<tonyyarusso> sweet
<imbrandon> LUnix
<tonyyarusso> fun
<imbrandon> LNG is an operationg system primarly for the good old Commodore64 home-computer. There also is a native version for the successor Commodore128. Ports to other 6502/6510 driven 8Bit Computers are possible but not yet started. LUnix started in 1993 and reached the internet in 1994. In 1997 LUnix0.1  was rewritten from scratch, the result is LNG.
<imbrandon> http://lng.sourceforge.net/
<bddebian> Sorry I'm only half pay attention.  I'll check it out in a bit
<imbrandon> apple 1's were 6502 proc along with others of the time
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: cruelty
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: warranted, though.
<tonyyarusso> bddebian: a short bit would be best, since we want to close up for NPFU, and this is the last one.
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: not at all
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: but i cant do interviews :P
<ajmitch> yes you can
<imbrandon> brb
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: nope
<Hobbsee> where would the fun in that be?
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: did you get an email from laserjock asking you to? :)
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: yes
<ajmitch> excellent....
* ajmitch didn't :)
* Hobbsee hits the forward button, then.
<ajmitch> it's perfectly alright, I don't mind you doing the interview
<bddebian> tonyyarusso: Building now your highness
<tonyyarusso> bddebian: lol, awesome
<StevenK> I thought tonyyarusso was short? :-P
* tonyyarusso is
<bddebian> So who can look .. oh never mind shit..
<Hobbsee> bddebian: you can.
<bddebian> Hobbsee: I already did, I looked at sdlmame and it's close.  I'm temnpted to just fix it up and upload but I wanted another set of eyes for the licensing/copyright stuff
<Hobbsee> ahh
<sn9> imbrandon: http://www.ivankuten.com/system-on-chip-soc/rdc-r8610/
<sn9> and, if you think lng is kewl, http://www.sics.se/contiki/
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: kompozer get uploaded?
<ajmitch> welcome back LaserJock
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: not yet.  bddebian was also looking at it.  Still don't have two full acks.
<bddebian> Still building
* Hobbsee gives a quarter ack, for good measure
<tonyyarusso> lol
* Hobbsee --> class.
<tonyyarusso> One more quarter ack and that should do it :P
* ajmitch should give a 1/8th ack
* bddebian gives 1/64th
<RAOF> bddebian: No, the next one is 1/16th.
<RAOF> bddebian: Then 1/32nd
<bddebian> I was jumping ahead, I'm senile ya know
<imbrandon> sn9: cool, thanks for the links will check them out
* ajmitch sighs
<Toadstool> heya everybody
<ajmitch> hello
<imbrandon> hello ajmitch tonyyarusso
<imbrandon> err Toadstool
<bddebian> whoa it finished
<ajmitch> imbrandon: why are you saying hello to me again?
<ajmitch> :)
<imbrandon> errm cuz ummm yea
<Toadstool> hi imbrandon !
<bddebian> tonyyarusso: tsk, tsk, missing man page :-)
* ajmitch was just a little surprised to check his mail & see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-server/2007-August/000677.html
<tonyyarusso> bddebian: only on kompozer-config, since we're not completely sure of the scope of that yet.  It's being looked into for a future release though.  The regular kompozer binary however does have one now (recent change).
<bddebian> :-)
<kompozer> bddebian: the man page isn't in the binary tarball but it's in the debian dir
<LaserJock> ajmitch: typical :/
<ajmitch> LaserJock: yeah, this is the first I've heard of this
<LaserJock> I'm pretty sure SoC was pretty much useless this year
<ajmitch> basically "let's replace the UI that's already there with something else because we don't like the current one"
<LaserJock> I'd be somewhat surprised if Google gives us much next time
<imbrandon> who was the mentor ?
<ajmitch> imbrandon: someone I've never heard of
<ajmitch> Mentored by Rodrigo Pereira Braga (pereira@gmail.com)
<LaserJock> I have no idea, I was a mentor and I didn't think the project was accepted
<imbrandon> i thought ubuntu mentors were (core-)dev
<imbrandon> ';s
<ajmitch> imbrandon: no, any random could be a mentor this year, from the look of things
<imbrandon> nice
<LaserJock> any random person from any project, kinda
<LaserJock> there were a few mentors who weren't even a part of Ubuntu
<bddebian> Hmm, I don't think the debian/copyright file is quite big enough ;-P
<StevenK> bddebian: Agreed, I think tonyyarusso ran out of puff half way through. :-P
<bddebian> hehe
<tonyyarusso> Actually kompozer wrote the man page.  I had originally planned to, but he got to it before I had a chance.
<LaserJock> turns out the project I mentored had pretty much already been done
<LaserJock> bddebian uploaded a package for it today
<ajmitch> LaserJock: wonderful
<LaserJock> I found at least 4 similar projects
<bddebian> Well it looks fine for my dumb arse.. :-)  Who's uploading?
<ajmitch> the thing that irritates me about this example is that SoC is meant to be getting students involved in the free software community
<ajmitch> not just doing some coding
<StevenK> Exactly.
<StevenK> The whole point is to get involved, not just cut code.
<LaserJock> well, it's whatever the organization makes it
<LaserJock> Ubuntu really fell flat
<LaserJock> like really really really badly
<LaserJock> some of the other organizations really had some great success
<bddebian> StevenK: You gonna upload this sucka?
<LaserJock> with some of the students becoming developers, etc.
<ajmitch> ubuntu has had success in the past
<ajmitch> StevenK: since you're here, authtool is a native package, I'm sure you won't mind me blindly pushing in updates for awhile, right? :)
<LaserJock> considering that the last message to ubuntu-soc list was June22nd and I didn't hear from any other mentors or admins for the *entire* summer ...
<StevenK> ajmitch: Bug fixes only?
<ajmitch> of course not
<StevenK> Then you get to ask for UVFe's
<ajmitch> yay
<ajmitch> I'll let you read through the diff then
<imbrandon> yay firefox just ate all my memory
<ajmitch> it's been known to do that
<imbrandon> considering i have 4GB and only it and irssi/gnome term open
<tonyyarusso> bddebian: So that's a +1 from you?
<imbrandon> thats quite a feat
<ajmitch> StevenK: I do have a few bugfixes for it, though
<ajmitch> imbrandon: that's impressive, I don't usually fill 4GB that fast
<bddebian> tonyyarusso: Yep
<bddebian> For whatever that's worth these days :-)
<tonyyarusso> bddebian: Awesome.
<ajmitch> except one day when I installed gnash & was hitting the power button a few minutes later
<imbrandon> well its been 10 or so days since a reboot and this desktop is gutsy
<StevenK> Ouch
* tonyyarusso gives big cute cow eyes to everyone with uploading power
<Toadstool> yay my brand new laptop randomly decides not to boot tribe 5 and can't play any sound, awesome
* imbrandon considers just using a c64 and no internet from here on out
<bddebian> w00t, I'm with ya imbrandon :)
<imbrandon> i'll type my recipies on it and be happy
<bddebian> StevenK: Did you ack kompozer?
<imbrandon> ;)
<Toadstool> :)
<StevenK> tonyyarusso: I'm sorry, all I can think of is Puss in Boots as Donkey trying that...
<bddebian> hehe
<StevenK> (In Shrek 3)
<tonyyarusso> StevenK: ahahaha
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, that's basically the effect I'm going for.
<imbrandon> wow, spam is getting dumber, .....
<imbrandon> US $ 69.95 Viagra 100mg x 10 pills buy now
<imbrandon> http://{url9}
<ajmitch> impressive
* bddebian talks to himself some more
<tonyyarusso> I wish there was a tool that would mark as spam and delete all e-mail that lacked proper punctuation, capitalization, and grammar.
<imbrandon> hahahah
<imbrandon> i wouldent get any ( nor be able to send any )
<bddebian> tonyyarusso: That would include just about every e-mail from my bosses :-)
<tonyyarusso> bddebian: And wouldn't that be so much nicer?  ;)
<bddebian> Yep
<StevenK> bddebian: Yes, I did ack it.
<imbrandon> GSI used email liek it was an IM client , and the bad thing was we had a company jabber server /me sighs at mgmt
<tonyyarusso> "Subject: mail processing autoreply; Body: I'm sorry, you have to not be an idiot to send mail to this address.  Please go back to elementary school and try again.  If you are an active ESL student, you may apply for an exemption here <url>."
<LaserJock> lol
<imbrandon> hahaha
<StevenK> bddebian: I dun wanna push a 40Mb tarball uphill in the snow to upload.u.c
<kompozer> that would make a neat Thunderbird extension
<bddebian> OK, will do
<StevenK> tonyyarusso: Bwaha
<bddebian> LaserJock: Did you ever get a chance to look it over?
* bddebian is too lazy to read scrollbacks
* StevenK beats bddebian to death with a PgUp keycap
<LaserJock> bddebian: yeah, I had a look
* bddebian dies so can't upload kompozer
<LaserJock> I was fine with what I saw
<ajmitch> StevenK: if he's too lazy to look, we can be too lazy to answer
<imbrandon> i just wish i could > /dev/null any email that wasent in english ( or latin char set )
<tonyyarusso> imbrandon: I think Thunderbird can already do that, actually.  Maybe.
<imbrandon> but gmail wont filter on that it seems
<imbrandon> gmail > thunderchicken
<tonyyarusso> eh, I don't have time for web interfaces for all of my e-mail addresses
<imbrandon> all my email addresses are on one interface
<imbrandon> one login
<imbrandon> accessable from anywhere
<imbrandon> even my phone ;)
<LaserJock> yep
<LaserJock> I moved to gmail too
<imbrandon> You are currently using 1071 MB (37%) of your 2894 MB.
<imbrandon> i need to clean some cruft out
<ajmitch> is that all?
<ajmitch> -rw------- 1 ajmitch ajmitch 2.6G 2007-08-30 15:27 /home/ajmitch/Mail/launchpad
<ajmitch> ubuntu-bugs ftw
<LaserJock> You are currently using 49 MB (1%) of your 2894 MB.
<imbrandon> thats since jan1, i pop download and tar.gz ---> dvd-r every january
<imbrandon> ajmitch: ^^
<ajmitch> I've been meaning to split the bugs folder & convert to maildir
<ajmitch> mutt ends up having a few locking problems otherwise
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> i've been meaning to setup mutt to send through gmail and such but been lazy
<LaserJock> I just don't get email I don't read
<imbrandon> that way my sent messages localy are in my sent mail folder on the webui too
<moquist> is REVU down [again] ? :(
<imbrandon> i wonder how slimmed down a system i can make
<tonyyarusso> moquist: yes
<bddebian> moquist: Yes :-(
<imbrandon> and still have it useable
<kkubasik> does revu need help with hosting?
<imbrandon> no its being moved to the canonical DC thus the downtime
<moquist> OK. I'll just post my moodle source package on my own site and point the edubuntu team to it.
<tonyyarusso> btw, is the REVU software a) open-source, b) available - and where?
<moquist> imbrandon: Oh, that's good, then. Unfortunate timing for me.
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: it's on launchpad of course
<imbrandon> tonyyarusso: yes in bzr on launchpad iirc
* moquist resists the urge to say that it has legacy requirements for Windows NT...
<tonyyarusso> ah, good
<ajmitch> hello moquist
<ajmitch> imbrandon: where did you hear that it was being moved to the canonical DC now?
<tonyyarusso> bddebian: so were you doing the oh-so-much-fun-40mb-upload then?
<bddebian> tonyyarusso: Nope, I'm dead ;-P
<bddebian> Yes, it's on it's way
<tonyyarusso> bddebian: lol, that's too bad.
<LaserJock> I assumed it was going to the DC because that's where the other servers are going
<tonyyarusso> bddebian: Is the gutsy-changes ML the first place I'll see it, or is there something else?
<ajmitch> LaserJock: but sistpoty & siretart have it on sparky at the moment
<ajmitch> and have a replacement sparc to put it on at uni
<LaserJock> sure, I thought that was until it went to the DC
<ajmitch> I don't know if that's temporary or not
<ajmitch> but there's been no notice of it suddenly disappearing to the DC
<bddebian> tonyyarusso: NEW packages won't hit gutsy-changes until they are accepted I don't think
<tonyyarusso> bddebian: and what does that process involve?
<ajmitch> getting past the archive admins
<bddebian> An archive admins approval
<tonyyarusso> Ah.  Will they show on the ubuntu-archive ML instead then?
<ajmitch> no
<tonyyarusso> So more suspense eh?  :P
<ajmitch> well, they may do if there's some special soyuz action for mailing them when a new package hits the queue
<ajmitch> of course
<bddebian> Yeah it will sit in the NEW queue for 3 or 4 months :)
<tonyyarusso> hehe
<ajmitch>  just be extra nice for a few days
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: it'll show up in the queue on LP
<nixternal> hola!
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: what's the URL for that to watch the status?
<ajmitch> uh oh
<tonyyarusso> hey nixternal
<ajmitch> run away!
<nixternal> muhaha
<nixternal> !nixternal
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<nixternal> and I made it official, I bought Vista Business today!!
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+queue
* tonyyarusso can't decide whether to laugh or throw up at nixternal 
<nixternal> is there even a such thing as vista business?
<ajmitch> nixternal: congrats!
<nixternal> nope, it is home and premium isn't it
<tonyyarusso> And Ultimate
<bddebian> haha, that's funny
<nixternal> oh well, I just got caught lying
<superm1> nixternal, if you really needed a copy, i probably get one through school
<superm1> that i would have given you
<ajmitch> I've got a copy of vista here
<nixternal> superm1: $25 through CoD right now:0
<nixternal> actually, it is Vista Business
<nixternal> MSDNAA
<superm1> $0 thru us
<tonyyarusso> Ultimate, Home Premium, Home Basic, Business, and Enterprise
<tonyyarusso> So yes, there is
<nixternal> I figured I get it for $25, someone will pay $100+ for it
<superm1> we have a similar program through MSDNAA, but ours we download the CDs
<superm1> and don't pay
<tonyyarusso> OT: does ubuntu sparc have all packages, or only server ones?
<nixternal> I sold some poor sap my XP CDs from school at $50/ea. and they were free
<tonyyarusso> nice
<nixternal> I have Office 2007 Super Duper edition, legit, in a box, $250 each :)
<bddebian> tonyyarusso: It is in NEW
<tonyyarusso> bddebian: yay, ty
<nixternal> I get $300 off of any Mac as well
<nixternal> although that doesn't save much :)
<ajmitch> tonyyarusso: sparc has all
<tonyyarusso> ajmitch: fun stuff
<ajmitch> only the server ones are supported, but universe & all of main should get built
<nixternal> hrmm, so there are KDE sparq packages?
* ajmitch isn't entirely sure how they do the support stuff for !server main
<ajmitch> nixternal: probably
* bddebian thinks LaserJock should send him a Sparc
<nixternal> I did not know that..I thought it was server stuff only...cool
<nixternal> to bad my e3500 doesn't have a video card
<ajmitch> Builds of kdebase - 4:3.5.7-1ubuntu16
<ajmitch> * gutsy sparc Successfully built
<nixternal> nice
* nixternal checks craigslist for a sparc :)
<LaserJock> bddebian: why?
<ajmitch> what's wrong with good old x86?
<LaserJock> I've just got an Ultra 10
<LaserJock> I don't think it's probably anything very fast
<bddebian> LaserJock: Because you just got a bunch of junk didn't ya? :_)
<LaserJock> no
* ajmitch needs a new computer
<imbrandon> me 3
<LaserJock> I got a new one
<LaserJock> it's only got a 800x480 screen though\
<ajmitch> n800?
<imbrandon> i got a new 30 pin sim keychain
<LaserJock> and a 2GB hard drive
* ajmitch has a new linux box as well, with only a 640x480 screen
<LaserJock> it's an intel classmatePC
<ajmitch> ah nice
<imbrandon> LaserJock: nice
* imbrandon wants on
<imbrandon> e
<ajmitch> this is a neo1973
<LaserJock> it's got a celeron M 900MHz processor
<imbrandon> actualy i just need to invest in a an ultra portable laptop
<LaserJock> this CMPC is  very portable :-)
<nixternal> damn, the classmate is almost equal to my lappy
<nixternal> how embarrassing
<ajmitch> LaserJock: get one for me please
<ajmitch> nixternal: and you run vista on that?
<nixternal> Host '3LockBox', running Linux 2.6.22-10-generic - Cpu0: AMD Athlon 2200 MHz; Up: 5d+14:10; Users: 1; Load: 0.00; Free: [Mem: 605/941 Mio]  [Swap: 863/863 Mio]  [/: 12364/14084 Mio]  [/boot: 76/122 Mio]  [/home: 37847/41301 Mio] ; Vpenis: 53.4 cm;
<ajmitch> impressive
<nixternal> NOPE
<nixternal> hrmm, that is my server
<ajmitch> hah
<LaserJock> I'm running XP on the classmate
<ajmitch> LaserJock: that's interesting
<LaserJock> it really sucks
<ajmitch> how well does ubuntu run on it?
<LaserJock> there's only 256MB of ram
<LaserJock> no pagefile
<LaserJock> and no L2 cache
<ajmitch> given that ubuntu really isn't that fast or slim
<LaserJock> oh, Ubuntu runs nice
<nixternal> http://www.nixternal.com/tmp/I_DONT_RUN_VISTA.png
<ajmitch> regular ubuntu?
<LaserJock> some things I think are slow
<jsgotangco> that's expected
<ajmitch> not using the mobile edition?
<jsgotangco> even if its flash
<LaserJock> heck no
<jsgotangco> it can run full ubuntu
<jsgotangco> it can even do compositing
<jsgotangco> hehe
<LaserJock> we're running Edubuntu on it of course
<ajmitch> nixternal: sorry, looks more like XP than vista :)
<nixternal> grrr
<LaserJock> yeah, we had it doing wobbly windows at UDS Sevilla
<ajmitch> jsgotangco: that's pretty good
<ajmitch> LaserJock: I remember that
<nixternal> XP with the Oxygen theme?
<nixternal> interesting :)
<ajmitch> LaserJock: I wouldn't go running evolution on it though :)
<LaserJock> no
<bddebian> I have 10 machines running in my house but no Sparc or PPCs anymore :'-(
<LaserJock> 10?
<ajmitch> bddebian: and you complain about needing more?
<LaserJock> shesh
<nixternal> I just through a PPC out
<bddebian> ajmitch: Of course
<LaserJock> I've never had nor run a PPC
<imbrandon> i sold mine a while back
<ajmitch> bddebian: one for the wife & one for each of the kids as well?
<bddebian> Yep
<tonyyarusso> We had a Mac way back in the day (as in, pre-Windows being popular, and slightly thereafter)
<LaserJock> brb guys, I'm switching to my real lappy
<tonyyarusso> not anymore though
<jsgotangco> poor PPC
<bddebian> I have an OldWorld PowerBook laying around but those are no fun
* ajmitch isn't even using one of his computers
<imbrandon> by the end of the summer i probably will have 15 computers/linux appliances running in my home
<tonyyarusso> nice - where do you get them all?
* ajmitch is using a box at work
<ajmitch> though this isn't even running ubuntu
* tonyyarusso would love to have a pile of computers, but lacks the money or excuse for such
<LaserJock> geeze, this screen is huge
<ajmitch> LaserJock!
<tonyyarusso> ajmitch: what is it running?
<ajmitch> tonyyarusso: debian etch
<tonyyarusso> ah
<bddebian> tonyyarusso: Place I work.  I used to get a shitload of hardware.  Hell I've given away about 8 machines to Hurd hackers
<LaserJock> 7" screens are a bit small
<tonyyarusso> ajmitch: where do you work that uses debian?
<ajmitch> LaserJock: 2.5" screens are a little small as well
<ajmitch> tonyyarusso: we run debian on the web servers, and I use this as a development box
<tonyyarusso> bddebian: Sweet.  I wouldn't mind a job like that.  Decent stuff, or old obsolete throwaways?
<bddebian> tonyyarusso: Some decent, some crap.  Most of the Hurd boxes are 450Mhz-1Ghz machines
* StevenK has eight machines at home.
<imbrandon> hurd hackers just need a 386
<LaserJock> wow, and a real keyboard
<nixternal> I have 3 running, and 2 sitting, and 1 w/o a case :)
* ajmitch hasn't counted how many obsolete, useless boxes there are at home
<LaserJock> I'm surprise how used to the CMPC I got
<LaserJock> I've been using it solid for the last few days
<ajmitch> LaserJock: 2.5" screen with an on screen keyboard really isn't useful for irc ;)
<imbrandon> i dont consider anything obsolete, i love to tinker with old hardware ( and new )
<LaserJock> I only have my desktop, laptop (my wife's), and the CMPC
<bddebian> What's a CMPC?
<ajmitch> root@fic-gta01:~$ cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ajmitch> Processor       : ARM920T rev 0 (v4l)
<ajmitch> BogoMIPS        : 132.71
<nixternal> classmatepc
<ajmitch> pure speed
<bddebian> Ahh
<bddebian> ajmitch: heh
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> 132.71 bogomips, I haven't seen anything that low since my beeper
<ajmitch> 128MB of RAM in this beast though
<ajmitch> Mem:        126612      98936      27676          0         24      70548
<ajmitch> -/+ buffers/cache:      28364      98248
* ajmitch does an ipkg upgrade
<kompozer> bye folks, time to sleep a bit
<bddebian> Gnight
<kompozer> LaserJock, StevenK, bddebian, tonyyarusso, etc: thanks for this last-minute job ^^
<sn9> nixternal: what was wrong with the ppc you threw out?
<tonyyarusso> kompozer: np :)
<nixternal> sn9: everything
<ajmitch> moquist: so you're not using dbconfig-common for moodle?
* bddebian wants an RS/6000 just for "fun" :-)
<nixternal> don't we all
<LaserJock> kompozer: thanks for working with us on it. It really does help to have upstreams
<LaserJock> ajmitch: no, we can't put it in Main
<imbrandon> shit i cant rember my passwd for my mipsel box
<sn9> nixternal: then i guess it wasn't an RS/6000
<LaserJock> but we want Moodle
<ajmitch> LaserJock: even with dbconfig-common?
<kompozer> LaserJock: always glad to contribute  :)
* ajmitch had thought that dbconfig-common was considered far more sane & more likely to get into main than wwwconfig-common
<LaserJock> ajmitch: it's gotta be in Main
<LaserJock> I don't feel like doing a MIR for dbconfig-common right now
<moquist> ajmitch: So if we use neither, our chances of getting into main are even better, right? :)
<ajmitch> moquist: depends on how well you write the maintainer scripts
<LaserJock> after we get the bugger in I'm all for changing it
<ajmitch> iwj may look at them & gron in horror
<ajmitch> s/gron/groan/
<LaserJock> but I don't think ogra was too keen on bringing them into Main
<moquist> ajmitch: Well, yeah. But at least we're not starting from behind WRT deps.
<ajmitch> though I suspect that he may do that anyway
<LaserJock> ajmitch: that's why I wait until pitti is around for MIRs ;-)
<moquist> ajmitch: The mysql part is almost a direct copy of what mdz did for the mythtv package.
<moquist> ajmitch: the postgresql part is a direct implementation of the checks pitti told me to run, followed by about three commands to create the system user (/nonexistent home, disabled login, etc.) and a postgresql DB.
<moquist> ajmitch: All that is to say, I *hope* it's received well.
<ajmitch> isn't moodle written in php? :)
<moquist> Well, there is that. :(
<moquist> ajmitch: This package only sets Moodle up to be accessible from localhost.
<ajmitch> moquist: how's its security record?
<LaserJock> not great
<LaserJock> that's why it hasn't been in Main before
<moquist> Moodle or this package?
<LaserJock> Moodle
* moquist nods
<LaserJock> but I believe the newer version is much better
<ajmitch> I wonder whether it'd count as 3 or 5 years support for 8.04
<LaserJock> it's gonna have to
<ajmitch> LaserJock: but which?
<LaserJock> it's one of *the* most requested education apps
<LaserJock> oh
<LaserJock> 3
<ajmitch> supporting something like this for 5 years would be painful
<LaserJock> all the desktop stuff is 3
<ajmitch> even supporting php5 for 5 years would be a pain
<ajmitch> yes, but it's a server app, that's not in a server seed
<LaserJock> yeah, well the Canonical people are pretty good at limiting what's counted for the 5 year support
<LaserJock> ;-)
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> they need to make it clear for people, however
<LaserJock> yeah, we asked in Edubuntu about it not long ago
<LaserJock> because LTSP is a bit different
<LaserJock> because it's a desktop server
<LaserJock> but we were told that the desktop components weren't given 5 year support
<ajmitch> I've seen a few questions on the server list about knowing which packages are supported for 5 years
<moquist> Given that this package only enables moodle for localhost, that's really a desktop app. Or, at least, we could really argue that.
<ajmitch> moquist: oh sure, if it's in main it automatically gets the default support
* moquist has to run...a friend has some mead waiting to be tasted
<ajmitch> hah
<ajmitch> bye :)
<moquist> :)
<moquist> LaserJock: what is going to happen going forward? I've been assuming that because of the time pressure someone is going to snatch this from my hands at some point and finish it properly.
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> you need more experience in Ubuntu development then
<LaserJock> ;-)
<moquist> Or, we can all watch me continue to struggle along...
<bddebian> hah
<moquist> heh
<LaserJock> well, I'll try to twist some arms to review it
<moquist> LaserJock: that would be lovely.
<LaserJock> and then if it works we'll put it in
<LaserJock> and we can work on the MIR
<moquist> LaserJock: I also need feedback on the issues I raised in my email.
<ajmitch> LaserJock: good luck in getting pitti to review the MIR, I think he's away for 2 weeks
<moquist> The first one obviously can't wait, because it's a wwwconfig reference. That's gotta be gone before main-time.
<LaserJock> well, I might have to try iwj :/
<moquist> who is iwj?
<ajmitch> since he just got married & all
<moquist> Yes, pitti is away for two weeks.
<moquist> pitti did? good for him!
<LaserJock> moquist: he's one of the writers of dpkg, debian policy, and the Debian BTS
<moquist> Oh, great. :) What's his name?
<LaserJock> moquist: and is the other guy that does MIR reviews
<ajmitch> moquist: "an interesting character" :)
<ajmitch> he'll do a quite in-depth review
<moquist> Well, that'll be good for me as a budding packager. Hopefully it won't hamper the package getting in.
<LaserJock> moquist: Ian Jackson
<moquist> OK; I've heard the name. I can't picture him.
<LaserJock> heh
<moquist> images.google.com to the rescue...now I think I recognize him.
<moquist> Or maybe I'm making my recognizance up.
<ajmitch> you would have met him
* ajmitch vaguely recalls moquist :)
<moquist> heh
* moquist can picture ajmitch NP
<bddebian> Hmm, maybe I shouldn't go to Boston.. :-)
<moquist> heh
<LaserJock> bddebian: why?
* moquist really goes away to drink mead now
<bddebian> Keep up the "mystery" :)
<ajmitch> bddebian: it's ok, I won't be there
<LaserJock> bddebian: no, there's a lot of mystery at UDSs
<ajmitch> moquist: enjoy
<LaserJock> inside jokes
* moquist will be there; it's 1 hour down the road
<ajmitch> top secret discussions
<LaserJock> the real "dirt" on people ,etc.
<bddebian> ajmitch: Well if you aren't going, I'm not going :_)
<ajmitch> bddebian: your loss
<bddebian> Actually I want to go I'm just not sure what I'd bring to the table
<StevenK>  sparc build of gcc-snapshot 20070827-0ubuntu1 in ubuntu gutsy RELEASE
<StevenK> 	Started 18 hours ago
<StevenK> Poor sejong
<ajmitch> the wisdom of many years?
<LaserJock> bddebian: yourself of course
<StevenK> bddebian: A self-berating attitude?
<bddebian> Many years of f***-ups? :)
<ajmitch> StevenK: he'll be there to cheer everyone up & motivate them
<bddebian> Hehe
<StevenK> Heh
<bddebian> Maybe I should go just to "Fight the Power" of bzr.. ;-P
* ajmitch just goes to fanboy
<ajmitch> maybe I should go to fanboy bddebian
<bddebian> Hah, yeah, now THAT would be funny :-)
<ajmitch> why?
<ajmitch> you're my hero
<StevenK> ajmitch: bddebian is your idle?
<bddebian> You are so full of s**t your eyes are brown :-)
<ajmitch> StevenK: yeah, I idle a lot
<StevenK> Oh, that's wonderful imagery.
<ajmitch> quite
* ajmitch doesn't really have anything to talk about at UDS apart from MOTU rantings
<LaserJock> what? you don't find the network auth discussions invigorating?
<ajmitch> of course I do
<ajmitch> but it doesn't mean I can contribute at all :)
<LaserJock> well, I'm just there to look beautiful ;-)
<ajmitch> and you do it so well
<LaserJock> uhhh, yeah ....
<ajmitch> and you also do a lot of edubuntu stuff, obviously
<LaserJock> I wish it was more obvious
<LaserJock> I only got one spec kinda done
<ajmitch> so you have hordes of screaming fans?
<LaserJock> lol
<LaserJock> can't keep them away from me
<ajmitch> man, I've got to do what you do :)
<ajmitch> I can have hordes screaming at me
<ajmitch> but they tend not to be fans
<LaserJock> heh
<bddebian> See, I don't do anything useful so I don't have to worry about either.  Except maybe Toadstool hunting me down :-)
<ajmitch> oh I don't do anything useful
<bddebian> Anyway I suppose I should call it a night. Gnight folks
<Toadstool> gnight bddebian :)
<ajmitch> too late
<Toadstool> oops, too late
<Toadstool> I am trying to figure out why my laptop's hw clock can only be read once, no fun at all :/
<ajmitch> that's painful
<ajmitch> what sort of laptop?
<Toadstool> hp tx1215nr
<Toadstool> don't buy this crap
<Toadstool> my previous laptop stopped booting at all and this what I got from BestBuy as a replacement just great
<sn9> what was that one?
<Toadstool> another hp, dv2000-ish but at least feisty worked well on it
<sn9> yeah, those were less crappy crap
<sn9> bestbuy + hp = disappointment, guaranteed
<RAOF> Ok, who killed gnome-volume-manager :(
<StevenK> Kenny's revenge? :-P
<RAOF> :P
* RAOF fires up sudo mount.
<RAOF> In more working news, Gnome Phone Manager just works.
<StevenK> Gnome has a phone manager?
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> Called, unimaginatively enough, gnome phone manager.
<StevenK> What does it do?
<StevenK> If you say manage phones, I will belt you. :-P
<RAOF> It seems to allow you to send & recieve SMSs from the phone.
<StevenK> Neat!
<RAOF> I'm not sure if it does anything else :)
<RAOF> But it works with bluetooth!
<ajmitch> hello RAOF
<RAOF> hello ajmitch
* RAOF always tries to autocomplete "hello".
<RAOF> Did you know that circles are naturaly paramatised by points in projective 3-space?
<tonyyarusso> RAOF: I still don't.  What????
<ajmitch> RAOF: yes, why is that surprising? :)
<RAOF> tonyyarusso: Rather than thinking of them as circles, you should be thinking of them as lines through the origin of R^4.  It's obvious :P
<tonyyarusso> RAOF: oh...um, sure
* StevenK waits for sparc to catch up.
<elmargol> I think I'm to stupid to use PPA :(
<tonyyarusso> I'm just too impatient - need to wait until it's not just for beta testers anymore.
<jml> RAOF: that's crazy devil-talk
<coNP> Hey MOTUs et. al!
<Hobbsee> hiya coNP
<coNP> Hey Hobbsee.
<\sh> moins all
<coNP> Moin \sh
<\sh> anyone up to upload some ftbfs fixes?
<coNP> \sh sure
<\sh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aprsd/+bug/135762
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135762 in aprsd "[FTBFS]  aprsd because of old fashioned linux headers" [Undecided,New] 
<\sh> coNP: now with LP autoclose feature in changelog
<\sh> ;)
<coNP> Am I supposed to forward "REVU: ... is in NEW" mails to ubuntu-motu@l.u.c ?
<coNP> Oh, REVU is gone again?
* coNP wants REVU back...
<Hobbsee> coNP: we usually tend to, just for people to do stats, if they so wish
<Hobbsee> coNP: it is.  or should be.
<Hobbsee> here, that is
<coNP> I guess it is also nice if you have reviewed a package and you can see two weeks later that it finally got approved...
<coNP> \sh: uploaded. Thanks.
* coNP has to admit that it makes him a bit uncomfortable to sponsor packages to old masters like \sh, though.
<\sh> coNP, don't feel like that :)
<coNP> Today without REVU. Does this mean that "in effect" new package freeze happened yesterday?
<\sh> coNP, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bbkeys/+bug/135768 thx :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135768 in bbkeys "[FTBFS]  bbkeys because of missing libxext-dev" [Undecided,New] 
<coNP> dget, patch, pbuilder cycle started...
<norsetto> hiyall
<coNP> Hey norsetto
<\sh> oh wow...I created  too many RPM spec files in the last time....adjusting back to makefile style ,-)
<\sh> its $(VAR) and not %{VAR} *lol* how funny
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu.log
(norsetto/#ubuntu-motu) g'bye all
<asisak> evand: congrats! Welcome aboard! :)
<evand> thanks!
<ScottK> asisak: imageinfo has been updated.  You might want to advocate/upload as someone else has acked it.
<asisak> Yeah. I'll check it. Thanks ScottK
<ScottK> No problem.  It should be good, I just don't have time to test it properly.
<asisak> BTW dholbach has left.
<fernando> bddebian, with dh_makeshlibs it don't work (or more possible, my conf is wrong)
<asisak> ScottK: may I upload it? I guess it missed the new package upload freeze.
<asisak> Or however it is called.
<ScottK> asisak: My opinion, and I'm not sure, is that as long as it's 30 Aug somewhere, it's OK.
<asisak> The wiki page says "the day before". But I am okay with it
<bddebian> fernando: You created a install/libfoo:: section and added dh_makeshlibs?
<fernando> bddebian, binary-install/libgtk-vnc-1.0-0::
<asisak> bddebian: do you think I can upload a package today?
<asisak> I mean a new one. Even if it / we missed the strict deadline.
<bddebian> asisak: Shoot it up and see if it gets accepted :-)
<bddebian> It's only 2:00pm on Aug 30 here :-)
* asisak shuts it up and sees if it gets accepted :)
<fernando> hi asisak
<asisak> hey fernando
<bddebian> fernando: What's the error message?
* bddebian hates shlibs crap :-(
* asisak reviews imageinfo
<fernando> fernando@getec-supn2-02:~/pacotes/ubuntu/gtk-vnc/gtk-vnc-0.1.0$ linda -i ../*.deb
<fernando> W: libgtk-vnc-1.0-0; The library libgtk-vnc is not in a shlibs file.
<fernando>  The library shown above is not listed in a shlibs file. This means
<fernando>  that packages that depend on this one won't get ${shlibs:Depends}
<fernando>  correctly.
<mayeco> when we have a kde4 project in launchpad?
<bddebian> fernando: Hmm, you may have to add some of the CDBS magic vars.  I'm not real familiar with using CDBS with dh_makeshlibs
<bddebian> DEB_DH_MAKESHLIBS_ARGS_libfoo := -V"libfoo (>= 0.1.2-3)" and such ?
<fernando> bddebian, DEB_DH_MAKESHLIBS_ARGS_libgtk-vnc-1.0-0 := -V 'libgtk-vnc-1.0-0 $(shlibver)'
<asisak> Hmm... does this make any sense?
<bddebian> Sounds good.. :-)
<bddebian> asisak: What?
<fernando> but don't work
<bddebian> fruck
<asisak> Why do you need to state explicitly the version?
<bddebian> You don't that is for an explicit version dependency I think
<bddebian> It was just an example from a website
<asisak> That is to specify the exact version IIRC
* asisak has uploaded imageinfo, BTW
<asisak> fernando: did you solve the problem?
<nedko> should jack apps be packaged by ppl here, or i should ask ubuntustudio ppl?
<fernando> asisak, no. it work only with a libgtk-vnc-1.0-0.shlibs file
<asisak> That is very good.
<asisak> I think at least :)
<asisak> let me check...
<bddebian> fernando: You got it to work with a static .shlibs file?
<asisak> is avant-window-navigator new?
<bddebian> I believe it was
<fernando> bddebian, yeah
<fernando> bddebian, the version on revu is using .shlibs file
* asisak checks libgtk-vnc
<sistpoty> evand: welcome!
<LaserJock> are we at Frozen yet?
<sistpoty> evand: around? just want to send a welcome message to ubuntu-devel, maybe you'd like to proofread? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35691/
<sistpoty> hi LaserJock
<sistpoty> LaserJock: not too sure... we're definitely frozen tomorrow afternoon, as then revu will probably be down (because we most probably need sparky's hdd)
<evand> sistpoty: looks great, thanks
<sistpoty> evand: ok, *sending*
<LaserJock> well, we were supposed to be frozen 00:00UTC on the 30th
<LaserJock> but we got 3 packages uploaded after that :-)
<asisak> Only 18 horus ago...
<asisak> LaserJock: are you an archive admin? Or did you check the NEW queue?
<LaserJock> no, I'm not an archive admin
<bddebian> fernando: Isn't that the one that blew up on the linda/lintian check or did you fix that?
<LaserJock> asisak: but I don't know that the last ones you uploaded are going to make it
<sistpoty> LaserJock: hm... 00:00 is always a bad time... 23.59 or 00:01 would leave no issue on interpretation ;)
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> it says on the schedule wiki that you should have all work done *before* the deadline
<asisak> I guess 0:00 and 24:00 are used.
<LaserJock> the day before
<asisak> (At least in Hungary)
<LaserJock> so I would assume 0:00 meant on minute before 00:01
<sistpoty> I guess a few hours sooner or later don't make much of a difference
<LaserJock> well, it will
<LaserJock> unless the archive admins know
<ScottK> Without having looked recently, I'd have thought that if the deadline was 30 Aug, that would mean 30 Aug was the day it had to be done by, not before.
<LaserJock> we had big problems with feisty that way
<LaserJock> ScottK: me too, but the wiki says different :(
* asisak was sure 30. means the end of 30.
<sistpoty> LaserJock: right
<ScottK> Right, so minus points on the wiki for being counter-intuitive.
<asisak> I guess we should adopt a policy that cannot be misunderstood this (= the dangerous) way.
<LaserJock> the schedule says 00:00 and work should be done the day before the deadline
<LaserJock> well, having a policy in the first place and letting people know would be the first step
<sistpoty> anyway, unless the deadline is moved for a day, and another day, and so on, it might be plausible to talk to archive admins to have the late uploads accepted
<asisak> Yes. But this can and is (and will always be) misunderstood
<LaserJock> nobody sent out an email or anything
<asisak> If we would say 29.
<asisak> then you have one more time (worst case)
<fernando> bddebian, is not a linda error? 'Check LibraryCheck failed. Exception IndexError thrown (list index out of range).'
<sistpoty> LaserJock: hm... at least TheMuso sent a reminder last Sunday ;)
<sistpoty> maybe we should send an NPF now mail out right now?
<LaserJock> yes
<LaserJock> that's what I did for Feisty
<ScottK> That would put a hard stake on when to cut things off.
<sistpoty> LaserJock: since you have practice, mind doing it again ;)
<sistpoty> ?
<LaserJock> sistpoty: no problemo
<sistpoty> thx LaserJock
<LaserJock> ok, so do we want to declare NPFU? Riddell seems to think "end-of-day" is ok too
<sistpoty> sorry, phone atm
<bddebian> fernando: Yeah, that's what I was getting.  Did you fix that?
<fernando> bddebian, i don't know how to fix this. you do?
<asisak> There are 3 or 4 packages on REVU that can be handled till the end-of-day.
<asisak> It might be a reason to extend deadline (since we have uploaded some packages anyway till 0:00 UTC today)
<LaserJock> ok, that's roughly 4 hours
<LaserJock> I'll send out the email then
<bddebian> fernando: It only started when you added the .shlibs file afair.  When I take the .shlibs file out I don't get that
<asisak> @now London
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/London: August 30 2007, 19:46:46 - Next meeting: Community Council in 3 days
<LaserJock> no, more like 5 hours
<asisak> In fact six.
<LaserJock> 5.5 ;-)
<asisak> They also have +1 now :)
<asisak> 5.25
<asisak> :)
<LaserJock> ScottK: co-conspirator for what?
<ScottK> To do a blanket motu-uvf waiver.
<LaserJock> for?
<ScottK> The packages in NEW.
<nedko> should jack apps be packaged by ppl here, or i should ask ubuntustudio ppl?
* ScottK guesses that motu-uvf does new package exceptions too.
<bddebian> nedko: What is your question/concern?
<nedko> some jack apps that i created
<mohammad> Hello ScottK. Today is the last day for new packages, but the source and the binary of https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/ttf-sil-scheherazade are not available yet. Is that fine?
<nedko> i'm looking for ubuntu packager
<ScottK> mohammad: We are just discussing that.
<bddebian> nedko: You can file a [needs packaging]  bug request on launchpad
<nedko> iirc i talked one with TheMuso
<nedko> ah
<nedko> where is that?
<bddebian>  http://launchpad.net
<ScottK> Technically not, but I'm going to prepare a waiver request for all the packages still in NEW (including that).
<nedko> bddebian: thanks
<mohammad> ScottK thanks
<ScottK> zul: You around?
<zul> not really am at work and kind of on my deathbed
<LaserJock> for goodness sakes
<YokoZar_> What time does new package freeze end?
<YokoZar_> Err start
<YokoZar_> I have a package to submit still
<LaserJock> hah
<LaserJock> good question
<YokoZar_> I guess I'll just work efficiently and hope for the best, heh
<ScottK> zul: If you have enough attention/energy, I am preparing a blanket motu-uvf waiver for packages still in NEW.  I'm looking for an ack.  You appear to be the only one awak.
<ScottK> If not, I'll wait.
<zul> ScottK: if you send a list to the motu-uvf i can look at it when i have more energy
<ScottK> OK
<bddebian> Where's the best page for UDS details?
<bddebian> YokoZar_: You can pretty much forget Gutsy if you haven't even submitted it yet
<eddys> hello
<eddys> enyone wake+
<bddebian> Depends on your definition
<eddys> hehe
<eddys> thats true.
<eddys> well trying to get some help... but every one is so bussy.
<eddys> just a small problem.
<nixternal> zzzZZzzzzzZZzZZZ
<eddys> just refer me how to install a intel graficcard?
<eddys> hehe
<nixternal> eddys: #ubuntu would be your best bet for that answer
<eddys> google is not my friend today
<asisak> there is a nice debate on -devel
<asisak> no one tends to listen here...
<eddys> yeah.
<zul> *sigh*
<nixternal> we are all free software junkies and will only tell you how to break your computer :)
<eddys> but all are spamming there.
* nixternal looks for spammers to ban
<eddys> heeh
<eddys> nixternal ;)
<nixternal> jeesh, and the first thing I see is !automatix
<eddys> well freebsd is the shit imo but need to fix this to my girlfriend ;)
<bddebian> eddys: Well first you have to take the cover off.
<ScottK> eddys: Are you adding a card to an existing Ubuntu installation or installing the card and then Ubuntu?
<LaserJock> hmm, why is it that it seems like I'm always the one that starts these things :(
<_MMA_> :D
<joejaxx> LaserJock: you can pass it to me :D
<bddebian> LaserJock: Yeah, troublemaker! :_)
<deadwill> hey LaserJock
<joejaxx> bddebian: lol
<bddebian> Damn there are so many nicks I don't even recognize anymore.. :'-(
<deadwill> bddebian, :)
* asisak hugs LaserJock 
<LaserJock> all I wanted to do was write the stinking "Freeze is here" email :(
<_MMA_> lol
<sistpoty> sorry, LaserJock, but good job in the end, as this really needs discussing imo
<LaserJock> well yeah
<LaserJock> I thought everybody was on the same page
<LaserJock> I just wanted to clarify the exact time
<asisak> I think it is very good that you brought up this clarify issue
<joejaxx> why not have a BoF about it :)
<LaserJock> blah
<snikker> why if a "filename.templates" in (in the po folder of a source code) start with a block comment (#), the templates file in the packaged version (build with "debuild -uc -us") is replaced with a blank line?
<asisak> Hey dholbach
<dholbach> hi asisak
<asisak> You seem to have assigned me an already-uploaded package :)
<bddebian> dholbach: !!
<sistpoty> hi dholbach
<dholbach> asisak: oh, must have missed that
<dholbach> hey bddebian, hey sistpoty
<asisak> dholbach: np :)
<asisak> Feel free to assign me (already uploaded) packages again :)
<dholbach> hehe
<LaserJock> heh, Prince Adam returns
<asisak> LaserJock: who is Prince Adam?
<LaserJock> dholbach:
<snikker> no ones?
* _MMA_ wonders who Skeletor...
<_MMA_> *who's
<bddebian> hehe
* sistpoty knows who she-ra is *g*
<bddebian> I'm just Beastman
<bddebian> sistpoty: Hehe
<bddebian> How come no one assigns me anything? :'-(
<sistpoty> bddebian: you could do that behind motu interview for me ;)
<pygi> bddebian, you want to be assigned? I'll be glad to assign things to you :)
<bddebian> sistpoty: I already did one and sound enough like an idiot :-)
<sistpoty> bddebian: you could pretend that you were me ;)
<dholbach> sistpoty: DO IT! :)
<sistpoty> dholbach: do what?
<CharlesEdwardPax> I've been from #ubuntu-devel to #launchpad to her; I hope I'm in the right place for this. I have a handy little application in Python using libglade called Gladex (http://www.openphysics.org/~gladex/), which is hosted in Launchpad bzr. I hacked together a Makefile that will output a binary package when the user types "make package"; this is located in the bzr repository. This is fine for personal use and distribution to 
<CharlesEdwardPax> The problem I'm having is making a source package that won't make PPA's automated build system puke. All the tutorials and documentation I've found are more complex than I would hope for.
<CharlesEdwardPax> Does anyone have an example or can point me to some good information on how I need to structure the code in the bzr repository and what files must be included in the bzr repository?
<dholbach> sistpoty: do the interview yourself :)
<sistpoty> dholbach: hehe, actually I'm just doing it ;)
<dholbach> rock and roll
<asisak> Hmm... I missed my interview as well :)
* bddebian dances ab00t the room
<mohammad> ScottK: hello, are you here?
<ScottK> Yes
<mohammad> regarding the licensing issues of the translations, if we change our source to http://www.gutenberg.org/etext/16955 which says "Not copyrighted in the United States. If you live elsewhere check the laws of your country before downloading this ebook", then is it fine for multiverse?
<CharlesEdwardPax> So can anyone help?
<dholbach> sistpoty: I'll add a note about evand to UbuntuWeeklyNews
<asisak> dholbach: I guess superm1 has not been mentioned
<dholbach> sistpoty: we should make a habit of that and always plug the MOTU site in there :)
<sistpoty> dholbach: great, thanks!
<dholbach> asisak: I did
<asisak> Oh, I am sorry ...
<sistpoty> dholbach: definitely... if only i had more time :(
<dholbach> oh, somebody added him already
<mohammad> ScottK ^
* dholbach hugs sistpoty
<asisak> I thought it was only /me who got included in the last UWN
<ScottK> mohammad: We are past new package freeze for Gutsy now anyway.  I'd suggest you focus on getting Zekr in Debian for the moment.
* sistpoty hugs dholbach
<ScottK> mohammad: The timing of a lot of stuff was unfortunate this time around.  I'm glad we got Zekr in as I know it's an important package to a lot of people.
<snikker> why if a "filename.templates" in (in the po folder of a source code) start with a block comment (#), the templates file in the packaged version (build with "debuild -uc -us") is replaced with a blank line?
<ScottK> snikker: Why do you care?
<CharlesEdwardPax> When someone needs help with packaging what IRC channel should they use?
<eddys> hehe well i solved it pretty nice
<eddys> ;)
<joejaxx> CharlesEdwardPax: this one
<joejaxx> CharlesEdwardPax: people are probably just busy at the moment
<bddebian> CharlesEdwardPax: Here but I despise bzr so I can't help you, sorry
<snikker> ScottK: because if i templates start with 2 blank lines (one of this is introduced by package system in dapper), the package don't work...
<snikker> *if a template
<mohammad> ScottK: After freezing you will not import any new packages from Debian. Will you? (just I am not sure about the regulations)
<bddebian> mohammad: New versions from Debian stopped at UVF a couple of weeks ago
<bddebian> Without a UVFe anyway
<ScottK> mohammad: No, generally we don't.
<ossurayynot> ScottK, Just started reading e-mail here.  I don't remember what the exact timestamp of the kompozer upload was, but it was labelled as the last one before our intended NPFU time.  Do I need to file a UVFe form for it, or is it covered by your blanket filing?
<ScottK> mohammad: I suspect that the gutenburg one is OK, but am not certain.
* ScottK looks
<bddebian> LaserJock: You still aboot?
<LaserJock> bddebian: kinda, what's up?
<ScottK> tonyyarusso or ossurayynot: It was filed after according to LP: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+queue
<ScottK> Please file a UVFe with the bits that are applicable.  I think kompozer is an important one to get it.
<mohammad> ScottK: You helped a lot on my packages. Thank you and see you later
<bddebian> LaserJock: Can I pm you for just a sec?
<ScottK> You're welcom mohammad.  Thank you for your contributions.
* bddebian bows to ScottK
<ScottK> According to my calculations, boswars was the last source pakcage uploaded before the real freeze.  Anyone feel differently?
<LaserJock> bddebian: just do it!
<huats> I'd like to try to use ppa... does anybody can help me with that ?
<ScottK> huats: #launchpad
<huats> ScottK: thanks
<ossurayynot> ScottK, :(  So I should fill out the form then?
<ScottK> ossurayynot: Yes.  DEFINITELY.
<ScottK> Just the bits that apply.  Explain why Ubuntu wants the package.  Don't whine.
<ossurayynot> ScottK, All right, will do.  (The discussion in this channel was that it would be covered, but last - sigh)
<ossurayynot> of course
<ossurayynot> :P
<ScottK> Well if someone wants to argue with me on when it was uploaded, I'm open to suggestions.
<ScottK> We definitely, I think, want it in, but if I take one post-freeze package, I think I have to take them all and I'm not prepared to do that.
<ossurayynot> Good point.
<ossurayynot> !uvfe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uvfe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ossurayynot> bah
<ossurayynot> ScottK, do I need to attach/link the source package in this case, or can I just say it's on the new queue?
<ScottK> Just say it's in NEW
<ossurayynot> ok
<ajmitch> morning
<asisak> Morning, ajmitch
<ScottK> Please have a look at Bug #136207 and let me know if I missed any packages uploaded before the freeze?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136207 in ubuntu "New Package Freeze Exception for packages uploaded before the freeze" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136207
<ScottK> Nevermind.  There are more.
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch
<asisak> ScottK: both qtpfsgui and scolily. I just delayed the "NEW" mails sent since I was not sure if I should forward them to ubuntu-motu
<ScottK> asisak: When were they uploaded?
<ScottK> qtpfsgui I have now.
<asisak> let me check
<ScottK> scolily too.
<ScottK> asisak: It's OK.  I found them.
<asisak> Before yesterday. For sure
<asisak> Cool, thanks ScottK for the list
<ScottK> Please have a look at Bug #136207 AGAIN and let me know if I missed any packages uploaded before the freeze?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136207 in ubuntu "New Package Freeze Exception for packages uploaded before the freeze" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136207
* ajmitch sneakily uploads a package & sticks it on the list
<LaserJock> ScottK: there's still 4 hrs
* bddebian uploads random packages
<LaserJock> I'd say anything that's in NEW now should go
* asisak cannot find other ones
<ajmitch> LaserJock: when has been decreed the official time for the freeze?
<ScottK> LaserJock: My plan is to blanket approve everything that was uploaded prior to the pedantic version of the deadline and then one by one approve the stuff uploaded after.
<ossurayynot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/136210
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136210 in ubuntu "UVFe request: kompozer" [Undecided,New] 
<LaserJock> ScottK: sounds reasonable
<LaserJock> ajmitch: heh, you missed out
<LaserJock> ajmitch: we've been spending the day figuring that out
<bddebian> We could always just upload everything on REVU and let the admins sort them out..
* bddebian hides :_)
<ajmitch> LaserJock: so I see
<ossurayynot> ScottK, Does that all look ship-shape?
* asisak considers to file some UVFe requests :)
<ScottK> ossurayynot: Looks good to me, but I'm not going to ack it until after the mass filed one goes in.
<ossurayynot> ScottK, Sure.  Just making sure the details are all there right.
<ScottK> zul or soren: If one of you would please ack/confirm Bug #136207, I'd appreciate it.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136207 in ubuntu "New Package Freeze Exception for packages uploaded before the freeze" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136207
<soren> ScottK: done
<ScottK> soren: Thanks.
<ScottK> ossurayynot: Acked by me.
<ossurayynot> ScottK, Awesome.  ty
<deadwill> any news on bug #124775 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124775 in vmware-player-kernel-2.6.15 "No kernel modules for the 2.6.22 kernel" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124775
<ossurayynot> ScottK, I take it the goal is to have a better-defined policy and understanding between MOTU and Archive for next time eh?
<ScottK> Yes
* ossurayynot makes note to watch this discussion so he knows
<ScottK> deadwill: It's filed against an utterly bizarre package
* ScottK notes for those playing along at home that's the same answer he got on #ubuntu-devel to the same question.
* bddebian noticed
<deadwill> o_O
<asisak> We might file a bug to sync wnpp from debian :)
* ScottK steps carefully away from asisak.
<asisak> Just to keep the ratio of "utterly bizarre pacakages" high enough
<ajmitch> ScottK: he fits in well around here
* ScottK agrees.
* bddebian has never "fit in" :)
<ossurayynot> I heard someone mention wnpp the other day - what is it?
<ajmitch> bddebian: nah, you're crazy enough
<bddebian> heh
<ajmitch> ossurayynot: a debian pseudo-bug, like how we file 'needs-packaging'
<asisak> ossurayynot: it is a pseudo package you can file bugs against
<ossurayynot> ajmitch, aaah
<ajmitch> s/bug/package/
<ajmitch> it's a convenient way of getting them all in the same place :)
<ossurayynot> Okay, that would be an amusing bug.
* ScottK pays an equal amount of attention to wnpp and needs-packaging bugs, so it's OK either way.
<deadwill> bye all
<deadwill> o/
<ScottK> Bye
<asisak> bye deadwill
<bddebian> Later deadwill
* gnomefreak is gonna throw a party if this finally worked
<gnomefreak> btw what arch is lpia
<ajmitch> x86
<ossurayynot> dunno, but it sure is taking up a lot of the build server's time lately
<ajmitch> Low Power Intel Architecture
<gnomefreak> than wtf did i work on this for 3 days :(
<ossurayynot> is that for embedded stuff?
<ajmitch> for ubuntu mobile
<ossurayynot> k
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> well its fixed
<ajmitch> gnomefreak: hard to say, since we don't know what you're doing
<gnomefreak> ajmitch: mozilla apps were FTBFS on that arch
<gnomefreak> i just fixed iceape to build on it
<gnomefreak> just kind of wondered why
<ossurayynot> What's FTBFS - Failed to build ? ?
<asisak> from source I guess
<bddebian> Failed To Build From Source
<gnomefreak> yes from source] 
* ossurayynot wonders what else it would build from - grass and mud?
<gnomefreak> binary
<ossurayynot> wouldn't that be already built then?
<gnomefreak> ossurayynot: flash? we dont get source
<ossurayynot> gnomefreak, good point
<gnomefreak> script builds it agaisnt normal tarball
<gnomefreak> i assume binary but could be wrong
<asisak> Archive admins seems to like noble revenge. Xgrep and mustang is already in gutsy...
* ossurayynot doesn't understand that reference, but is out of the loop
<ScottK> asisak: Are you sure?
<asisak> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/gutsy-changes/2007-August/00736{6,8}.html
<ScottK> asisak: That means it was uploaded, not that it got through NEW.
<ajmitch> ScottK: no, afaik packages only show on -changes after NEW processing
<ajmitch> and mustang isn't in the queue anymore
<soren> I took the liberty of clarifying https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewPackagesFreezeUniverse
<gnomefreak> once it lands in new it hits changes
<soren> ajmitch: Correct.
* asisak thought it means after going through NEW. 
<ossurayynot> soren, ACCEPTed ?
<ScottK> Hmmm
<ajmitch> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mustang <-- not on here yet though :)
<gnomefreak> i had iceape in changes spent 3 weeks in NEW
<ScottK> If mustang was accepted, then LP doesn't know about it https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+search?text=mustang
<asisak> ajmitch: c-r
<soren> ossurayynot: Yes. It means it gets accepted from the NEW queue and gets built.
<gnomefreak> easy way to find out look in NEW
<ossurayynot> soren, I meant did you mean to not capitalize the last two letters?
<soren> ossurayynot: Yes.
<ossurayynot> ok
<soren> ossurayynot: It's the common way to denote that event.
<ossurayynot> soren, ah, good to know
<ScottK> Actually mustang was in NEW when I wrote the bug.  It's not now.
<ajmitch> asisak: same thing :)
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<gnomefreak> mustang isnt in new
<ScottK> New also had ~49 items and now has 25 (most of the missing ones were bin NEW).
<asisak> ajmitch: same as what? :)
<ScottK> It was.
<ossurayynot> Wow, the NEW queue has dropped from 62 to 25 since last night
<gnomefreak> ah it was accepted
<ScottK> Someone is processing the NEW stuff right now.
<gnomefreak> yeah they were talking about it earlier today
<ossurayynot> Is there anyone else available ATM with the authority to ack UVFes?
<gnomefreak> iirc archive admins can only do that
<soren> ossurayynot: Yes.
<soren> ossurayynot: Which one?
<ossurayynot> soren, could you glance at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/136210
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136210 in kompozer "UVFe request: kompozer" [Undecided,New] 
* kompozer wakes up
<gnomefreak> ossurayynot: that is you
* gnomefreak didnt notice spelled backwards
<ossurayynot> gnomefreak, yeah
<ScottK> soren: It's an important package for Desktop to have a wysiwg (sort of) HTML editor.
<gnomefreak> that is first ever build for ubuntu right?
<ossurayynot> btw, RE mustang, I have an e-mail "87  	Ubuntu Installer		Accepted mustang 3.0-0ubuntu1 (source)	30 Aug 2007"
<ScottK> Yeah.  Just accepted.
<soren> ossurayynot, ScottK: Oh, just did that one.
<ossurayynot> gnomefreak, First in Ubuntu anyway.  getdeb has a build of the previous version.
<soren> ossurayynot, ScottK: ..by e-mail, so there's a couple of minutes' delay.
<asisak> ossurayynot: yeah I also got that. Therefore I started this whole issue :)
<ossurayynot> soren, ah, wonderful
<gnomefreak> first one in archive though
<ossurayynot> yes
<bddebian> Later folks
<kompozer> see ya bddebian
<ScottK> See ya bddebian.
<gnomefreak> whats with the different icons (or looks like paper on icons in query?
<LaserJock> soren: so what's up with not getting ebox in?
<LaserJock> soren: you sure you can't get it?
<soren> LaserJock: I'm an idiot.
<ossurayynot> gnomefreak, binary vs source I think ?
<soren> LaserJock: Quite.
<LaserJock> soren: how much more time do you need?
<ajmitch> soren: that's a bit harsh
<ajmitch> what was the problem with it?
<LaserJock> I wanted to reply to your blog and forgot
<LaserJock> I think you should push for it
<gnomefreak> ossurayynot: looks like it
<soren> Well, there's quite a bit of work to be done, and a lot of testing and we're past featurefreeze.
<LaserJock> so it needs a FF exception, no biggie :-)
<ScottK> As long as it's just in Universe, no one cares about that ;-)
<LaserJock> I would think it would make a good exception candidate
<ossurayynot> So does anything else need to be done once the UVFe has two acks, or do we just sit back and wait for archive to glance at it?
<ScottK> ossurayynot: The later.
<soren> LaserJock: I'm not sure. FF was a while ago and there's still a lot of work to do.
<LaserJock> I'd still work on it if you can
<ossurayynot> ScottK, All right then - sounds like sandwich time.
<LaserJock> I snuck some package into Edubuntu around Beta last time ;-)
<LaserJock> you might get lucky
<soren> LaserJock: I'm planning on working on it in my spare time and probably stick it in my PPA, but it needs changed in other stuff like openldap and samba and such.
<LaserJock> k
<ajmitch> soren: ouch, sounds like a big task
<LaserJock> I just didn't want you to give up because of FF
<ajmitch> soren: did you manage to get much other stuff done in gutsy?
<soren> ajmitch: I already did the openldap work (and got it accepted in Debian), but Samba is... troublesome.
<LaserJock> as that is what exceptions are for, important things that didn't quite make it in time
<ajmitch> samba is always fun
<soren> LaserJock: Well, it's not going to get into main, that's pretty certain.
* asisak has filed a new uvf request to keep MOTU UVF team awake
* ajmitch is glad he's not on the motu-uvf team :)
<ajmitch> maybe I should volunteer for ubuntu-archive ;)
<ScottK> mok0: You have a bug to deal with: Bug #136218
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136218 in kssh "depend on openssh-client" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136218
<ajmitch> but I bet that non-canonical people can't do it yet due to necessary access to LP
* ScottK is pretty sure that's the case.
<LaserJock> I think it might be possible
<soren> ajmitch: It's beyond lp, I think. I think you need shell access to things.
<LaserJock> I've pushed LP devs to get it so we can
<ajmitch> soren: yes, that's what I suspected
<ajmitch> it used to be that direct DB access was needed
<ajmitch> and running scripts to manage the queues & shuffle packages around
<LaserJock> I think there might be very little that needs special treatment now
<LaserJock> I need to have a talk with kiko, but it looked to me like a lot of it was done
<soren> ajmitch: Possibly. I don't know the details, but I've seen some archive admin happen and it didn't all involve a web browser :)
<mok0> ScottK: will take a look
<ajmitch> might be worth asking if the 'community' can help out there
<ajmitch> there'd need to be some well-trained in license pedantry though
<LaserJock> I know the almost let us admin -proposed
<ScottK> mok0: Great.
<LaserJock> but then our SRU policy "fixed" itself so I had to "invalid" that bug
<ScottK> mok0: Also note that the person that filed it is not a random just somebody, but a senior Ubuntu developer, so I'd pay close attention ...
* ossurayynot should look into learning licenses some day
<mok0> ScottK:  Hmm. I don't know. Why should it?
<ScottK> Does it work if you don't have ssh installed?
<mok0> ScottK:  I'll test it.
<ScottK> K
<ossurayynot> Isn't the ssh client part of ubuntu-minimal, and therefore not needed to be mentioned as a dep?
<ScottK> Nope
<ScottK> No ssh is installed by defaul afaik
<asisak> StevenK: can you check bug 134623? It has been corrected. At least I hope so :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134623 in telepathy-salut "[UVFe]  Please update telepathy-salut to version 0.1.4" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134623
<ScottK> mok0: Don't forget that it's the -client you need to make sure isn't installed.
<ossurayynot> No ssh server is, but I thought the client was.  Can anyone rdepends openssh-client and check?
<asisak> ossurayynot: ubuntu-minimal is not an rdepend of openssh-client
<ossurayynot> asisak, hmm, ok
<asisak> ossurayynot: is this what you wanted to know?
<ajmitch> ossurayynot: you can't assume that ubuntu-minimal is installed, even
<ossurayynot> ajmitch, really?
* ossurayynot thought he remembered reading something or other, but isn't at all sure of the details
<ajmitch> it's just another meta-package that can be removed
<ScottK> Gotta run.  See you all later.
<ajmitch> bye ScottK
<kompozer> see ya Scottk
<LaserJock> ossurayynot: the stuff that doesn't need to be in a dep is the stuff that has Priority: essential
<asisak> bye ScottK
<soren> LaserJock: ...and required.
<mok0> ScottK: My machine dropped network completely when I uninstalled openssh-client.
<LaserJock> soren: I didn't think required
<soren> LaserJock: You didn't think /of/ required or you didn't think packages with Priority: required  didn't need a Depends: ?
<ossurayynot> LaserJock, Aaah, that was it
* soren makes another attempt at going to bed
<ajmitch> heh, good night
<LaserJock> ah, actually policy says you don't have to build-dep on any packages in build-essential
<LaserJock> blah, why don't I have Policy memorized yet? :-)
<ossurayynot> Because remembering to sleep and eat is still taking up those sections of your brain.  Dump those and you'll be fine.
<TheMuso> Hey folks.
<ajmitch> hello TheMuso
<asisak> Hey TheMuso
<cbx33> hey imbrandon
<cbx33> pingity ping
<pygi> cbx33, you're bugging again?:)
<cbx33> yup
<cbx33> he told me to
<pygi> if it makes him happy ...:P
<cbx33> how are you
<pygi> tired :P
<ajmitch> hello cbx33
<cbx33> hey ajmitch
<asisak> Hey cbx33
<cbx33> hi asisak
<cbx33> how is everyone??
<blueyed> cbx33: fine (drunken). Thanks for asking.. :p  - and you?
<superm1> hi guys
<TheMuso> Hey superm1.
<elite101> hey i got sent here, and i was wondering on how to make a livecd?
<elite101> Im running Kubuntu 7.04 Feist fawn
<superm1> TheMuso, i was talking to xtknight earlier today about hugin, do you know which of the ubuntu studio folks would be best to speak to about ubuntu-studio-graphics?
<superm1> its the only rdepend on it
* xtknight is here
<xtknight> superm1, i just posted about the zhang_undistort problem on their list a minute ago
<TheMuso> superm1: You can talk to me, as I currently have a hand in updating ubuntustudio-meta.
#ubuntu-motu 2007-08-31
<elite101> mhm anyone know how to build/make a livecd?
<xtknight> elite101, #ubuntu should have instructions on that.  there's a factoid
<elite101> errr
<elite101> i just went from #kubuntu to #ubuntu-motu now #ubuntu xD
<xtknight> ok well hold on
<_MMA_> superm1: Whats up?
<superm1> TheMuso, ah okay.  well hugin svn version is desired for qtpsfgui which just got accepted from REVU.  Not necessary, but recommended.  So xtknight filed a UVFe, but a few of the functions in hugin svn don't work
<xtknight> elite101, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<superm1> xtknight, has the two of the them handy i think
<elite101> urrr. not what i really wanted
<superm1> so we wanted to make sure that disabling those two wouldnt hurt ubuntu studio at all
<xtknight> superm1, TheMuso  actually one is fine, it compiles it was just disabled by default.  im having trouble getting the other to compile at all
<_MMA_> superm1: Which functions?
<xtknight> _MMA_,  zhang_undistort currently is the only program which does not compile with hugin SVN
<xtknight> which should be part of hugin-tools
<cbx33> blueyed, heheh
<cbx33> yeh i'm good
<cbx33> just off to bed
<xtknight>   - zhang_undistort, correct barrel distortion, using zhang's algorithm.
<cbx33> tired
<ossurayynot> I don't think https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+builds has had an i386 build all day
<superm1> ossurayynot, mythbuntu-meta's i386 and mythstream's i386 went through today
<blueyed> cbx33: fine. sleep is good.. in fact I'm drunken so I can sleep "well".. brush your teeth and say goodbye.. :D
<_MMA_> Personally Im not for crippling functionality in one app to make another work. Does the SVN fix any current bugs?
<ossurayynot> superm1, hmm, ok
<superm1> ossurayynot, also very very early in the morning today, i submitted mythbuntu-artwork-usplash which built i386 and amd64
<xtknight> _MMA_,  the SVN has an app which is more or less needed for another program going into Gutsy (align_image_stack for Qtpfsgui).  it would be really helpful if this program was in, at least
<ossurayynot> superm1, That I think I may have seen before going to bed actually
<xtknight> _MMA_,  i think zhang_undistort was deprecated as it was commented out but i can give you a definitive answer if i get a reply on the hugin mailing list
<_MMA_> xtknight: Sure. If we can get an answer that would be great. Honestly Im not even sure how it would impact Hugin but since I use it regularly I would hate to find out. ;)
<LaserJock> elite101: what more did you want?
<xtknight> _MMA_,  heh well only improvements i hope.  but all i really need is align_image_stack.  maybe there's way to grab that out of the svn and keep the rest of it?
<superm1> xtknight, you could always grab the sources that contain align_image_stack from svn
<superm1> and add that a cdbs/dpatch
<superm1> to the hugin source
<xtknight> ok.  was wondering if that was considered "messy"
<_MMA_> xtknight: Im unsure. Like I said, Im just not for potentially hurting one app to help another into the repo.
<superm1> well i mean maintaining it will be a bit messy
<superm1> but once you do it once, you can keep up with the patches as long as you remember how you did it
<xtknight> if the answer i get from the list isnt satisfying then i will go that route
<superm1> yea i'd imagine since its just a sep app, you could patch the Makefile to build the other app, and add the directory of sources for the other app too
<xtknight> i think it's just one cpp file
<superm1> even easier then :)
<xtknight> but you never know how well it works with the rest of the old hugin
<xtknight> would it be preferable to do [new hugin svn w/ zhang_undistort fix]  or [old hugin+align_image_stack] ?
<_MMA_> I would think the latter.
<xtknight> ya we would always wait until beta5 to package a whole new hugin.  since this is just SVN since beta4 that's already in there.  there haven't been any 'releases' since the version in gutsy (beta4)
<_MMA_> But thats just me because I know "old hugin" works. :)
<xtknight> could*
<asisak> See you later
<xtknight> actually latter method will make packaging a lot easier too ;)
<_MMA_> \m/
<xtknight> one thing, i didnt know if ripping out part of hugin's other pkg and sticking it in this one was "legal".  i know the gpl allows a lot of things but im sure there are some limitations?
<zul> evening
<LaserJock> wb zul
<zul> ty LaserJock
<ajmitch> hello zul, LaserJock
<zul> hi ajmitch how goes it?
<ajmitch> good
<ajmitch> was just watching bzr use >600MB of RAM
<ajmitch> grabbing a copy of an svn branch
<zul> must be fun..
<zul> im just watching liam roll into book cases
<ajmitch> I need some patches from it
<ajmitch> heh
<LaserJock> I'm trying to get too many things done at once and just want to sit and chat
<zul> isnt that how it usually is?
<ajmitch> no
<ajmitch> I'm usually not getting anything done
<zul> yeah we know that :)
<LaserJock> I wish I was half as productive as ajmitch :-)
<ajmitch> 0.5*0 is a great improvement? :)
<ajmitch> zul: enough of your smart remarks, thanks
<zul> no problem
* ajmitch needs a faster computer
<LaserJock> but they are so witty
<zul> :P
<ajmitch> LaserJock: that's an interesting euphemism to use :)
<LaserJock> hmm, so we only get 1 PPA per person
<ajmitch> annoying, isn't it?
<LaserJock> well, kinda
<LaserJock> I was thinking of making package for a variety of subjects
<LaserJock> so it doesn't make much sense to dump them in the same repo
<RAOF> LaserJock: Just make some dummy teams :)
<LaserJock> that's pretty abusive
<LaserJock> I've got entirely too many teams as it is
<LaserJock> creating ones just for packages seems silly
<RAOF> I'd think it would depend on the packages, really.
<ajmitch> you may want a "bugfix" PPA, a "zomginsane" PPA, etc
<ajmitch> and not having the packages mix
<LaserJock> well, one thing I've always hated about 3rd party packages
<ajmitch> eg having a modified toolchain in one PPA, doesn't mean you need it for all your packages :)
<LaserJock> is if there's a couple apps that I want, but not *all* of them
<ajmitch> apt pinning
<LaserJock> yeah, or you separate repos like a normal person ;-)
<keescook> yah know how you can walk into a room and hear something totally out of context and decide you'd better just leave again?  I just flipped to here, and saw "apt pinning".  time to leave again!
<ajmitch> haha
<ajmitch> keescook: surely we're not *that* bad ;)
<Amaranth> RAOF: Good news and bad news
<Amaranth> RAOF: Good news: nvidia is going to make another driver release soon
<LaserJock> keescook: I was trying to figure out how to use apt-pinning to work with my 0install build of Automatix ;-)
<Amaranth> RAOF: Bad news: I think it'll only work with xserver 1.4
<keescook> heh, nah, I didn't leave again.  I just knew something complex was being discussed.  :)
<ajmitch> LaserJock: don't worry, I've used apt pinning to upgrade from debian to ubuntu in the past :)
<keescook> yeah, I think that's when I used it last too
* ajmitch is out for lunch, back later
<LaserJock> I think I used it once in the like 1 week I had Debian installed
<RAOF> Amaranth: Well.  Bah!
<LaserJock> like to mix stable and testing or something
<Amaranth> LaserJock: like to add testing to your sources.list but pin the stable packages except for a few exceptions? :)
<LaserJock> something like that
<TheMuso> c/c
<TheMuso> ugh
<LaserJock> ahh
<LaserJock> I missed those
<RAOF> Wow.  That has to be the worst ever apport backtrace.  61 functions on the stack, all but 58,59 & 60 are ??
<LaserJock> oh my
<LaserJock> I just got a fwd from a guy at work. somebody was troubleshooting why their linux was getting slow
<LaserJock> and they noticed that X was taking 50% of their RAM!!!
<LaserJock> and they asked what this X command was and why it was run by root
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0
<ajmitch> yeah...
<ajmitch> isn't that the dangerous memory-eating virus?
<geser> Java?
<ajmitch> no, firefox
<ajmitch> 18912 ajmitch   15   0 1511m 870m  13m S    0 22.0 154:25.42 galeon
<ajmitch> what a wonderful gecko :)
<LaserJock> shesh
<ajmitch> yeah, I had a few too many tabs open
<LaserJock> yeah, this ClassmatePC is teaching me a little bit about memory management
<LaserJock> "do I *really* need another tab for that?"
<ajmitch> launchpad.net refused the connection.
<ajmitch> hm, that's a bad thing
<TheMuso> .c
<ajmitch> ugh?
<LaserJock> hah
<geser> LP works for me again (for the moment)
<LaserJock> Poltergeist Punishment Area (PPA)
<geser> :)
<TheMuso> heh
<ajmitch> geser: yeah, it's probably fragile
<geser> I hope the motu-uvf team won't try to kill me for bug #136259
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136259 in zeroc-ice-ruby "[UVFe]  Sync the zeroc-ice packages to 3.2.1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136259
<zul> why would we do that oh i see now
<ajmitch> geser: just give them a pony & it'll all be fine
<zul> or beer
<ajmitch> mmm, beer
<ajmitch> it's a friday afternoon sure, surely it's beer o'clock
<LaserJock> yuck
<LaserJock> I find beer to be quite disgusting, sorry
<zul> ok applejuice for LaserJock then
<LaserJock> sweet
<ajmitch> LaserJock: even guinness? :)
<LaserJock> I had a buddy switch my apple juice for beer once, yuck
<LaserJock> ajmitch: never had it
<ajmitch> well we're probably talking about american beer here, so I can sympathise with 'yuck'
<LaserJock> I also find wine and champagne yuck
<ajmitch> depends on the wine, I find
* RAOF did also, until quite recently.
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> there was some wine at at UDS
<LaserJock> maybe Paris
<LaserJock> and it was at least tolerable
* ajmitch wonders what else he should branch onto the laptop
<LaserJock> ajmitch: debian's TeX svn? :-)
<ajmitch> no, I'd rather not
<ajmitch> yay, finally got a mail from the guy who did some authtool stuff
<Administrator> hi
<Administrator> Hello
<Administrator> i need help
<Administrator> my workspaces wont work or something
<Administrator> i only have one for some reason
<Administrator> and not 4
<Administrator> any ideas?
<ajmitch> if you're using gutsy, ask in #ubuntu+1, otherwise #ubuntu
<Administrator> im using fiesty
<Administrator> feisty
<ajmitch> then ask in #ubuntu
<Administrator> im banned from there
<Administrator> casue i kept asking questions
<ajmitch> heh
<Administrator> well??
<ajmitch> well, this isn't the place to ask, this channel is for maintenance of packages in universe
<Administrator> ok well that dont mean you wont know the answer to that question
<ajmitch> no, but it does mean that you shouldn't pick random ubuntu channels to ask in
<ajmitch> if you feel that you should be unbanned from #ubuntu, ask in #ubuntu-ops
<Administrator> ok
<keescook> perhaps set your IRC nick too.  :)
<joejaxx> hmm
<ajmitch> joejaxx: don't ghost :P
<joejaxx> :)
<ajmitch> evil sod
<xtknight> superm1, hey, you around?
<nixternal> for NEW packages, should the maintainer be MOTU, and the person who created the package be an Uploader?
<ScottK> nixternal: Uploader isn't used by Ubuntu.
<ScottK> Generally they should be original maintainer.
<nixternal> OK, so set maintainer to MOTU, and then have them put their info in the XSBC-Original-Maintainer field then
<ScottK> Yes
<nixternal> thanks
<ScottK> No problem.
* ajmitch doesn't always follow that rule
<ScottK> It's not actually required to have the original maintainer.
<ScottK> More of a guideline than a rule....
<ajmitch> hello bddebian
<bddebian> Heya folks
<bddebian> Hi ajmitch
<bddebian> So what's shakin' ?
<ajmitch> bad stuff
<bddebian> Uh oh, now what?
<ajmitch> at work
<bddebian> Ah
<bddebian> Hmm, quiet tonight
<ScottK> Everyone is tired from arguing about the NEW queue earlier today.
<bddebian> heh
* ajmitch is fighting an out of control server
<bddebian> Just shoot it, put it out of it's misery :-)
* ScottK recommends a flame thrower.  It won't fix the server, but it will be lots of fun.
<ScottK> Heh.
* LongPointyStick reads the discussion about the NEW freeze in -devel
<LongPointyStick> what fun.
<ajmitch> hello LongPointyStick
<LongPointyStick> hi ajmitch
<imbrandon> wow this is a change
<ajmitch> imbrandon: ?
<imbrandon> dapper livecd on a 500mhz celeron
<imbrandon> heh
<ajmitch> speedy?
<imbrandon> heh you could say that
* ajmitch waits patiently for launchpad
<imbrandon> trying to get a bare system togathr for my 6 year old
<imbrandon> i'm thinking this thing needs fluxbox though
<xtknight> Tim Hull on ubuntu-devel sure has found a lot wrong with ubuntu :P
<bddebian> ??
<imbrandon> archive url ?
<xtknight> i dunno you'd know if you saw his last post hehe
<xtknight> well his last post elicited a very rude response i kinda feel sorry for the guy but he created a new thread now
<LongPointyStick> xtknight: yeah, he was sane enough when on irc
<bddebian> Hmm, I must not get -devel mail anymore
<ajmitch> xtknight: 'very rude' is putting it nicely
<bddebian> Actually I do get them. Am I missing something here?  What thread?
<xtknight> well any from thully@umich.edu but first was "Ubuntu development..." and second was "Non-"critical" bug fixes/new hardware drivers in stable releases?"
<bddebian> Hmm weird
* ScottK just doesn't read stuff like that.
<ajmitch> weird?
<bddebian> I don't see those
<imbrandon> the non-critical email dident seem rude, i dont agree with it but it dosent seem incoherant or rude
<bddebian> Anyway, where's UDS info at?
<xtknight> it was the reply to his first thread that was rude ("RTFM" from somebody in a private email, etc)
<ajmitch> imbrandon: there was a private email that he quoted
<imbrandon> ahh
<ajmitch> basically along the lines of "you suck, RTFM, FOAD"
<xtknight> actually not quite sure what replies he expects lol
<LongPointyStick> bddebian: w.u.c/UDSBOSTON or something
<LongPointyStick> xtknight: probably what he can work on, how to do it
<LongPointyStick> xtknight: most people who write that sort of mail underestimate how big ubuntu development is
<xtknight> LongPointyStick, ya true
<xtknight> it's like fix #1 fix #2 go do it! :P
<ajmitch> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-Boston
<ajmitch> LongPointyStick: I believe he's also made some suggestions to debian as well
<LongPointyStick> heh
<LongPointyStick> and tha'ts *so* going to work.
<xtknight> lol
<ajmitch> but it's not nearly as entertaining as the icelinux threads on debian-devel at the moment
<ajmitch> you have to read them to believe it
<bddebian> Wow, I recognize like 2 names on the Attendees list so far :-)
<ajmitch> not mine! :)
<bddebian> Yeah, get it on there :)
<RAOF> Thanks for the ack LongPointyStick!
<ajmitch> why?
<ajmitch> there's no point adding my name if I don't plan to be there
<LongPointyStick> RAOF: no problem.  jus tmake sure it's not crackful
<bddebian> Plan to be there
<LongPointyStick> well, more crackful
<RAOF> LongPointyStick: Not too crackful :)
<ajmitch> bddebian: easier said than done. I presume you'll be paying?
<bddebian> I would if I could.  I'm poorer these days :-(
<bddebian> Though to be honest I'm not sure why I would even consider going
<ajmitch> to contribute
<bddebian> To what?  I'm just a small patch/cleanup guy
<ajmitch> I'm sure there'll be some spec there that interests you
<ajmitch> you think I have anything to contribute?
<bddebian> Yes
<ajmitch> funny
<ajmitch> I can't think of anything
<ajmitch> groan
<ajmitch> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/136277
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136277 in ubuntu "will not install" [Undecided,New] 
* ajmitch lets LongPointyStick reply graciously
<bddebian> Heh
<bddebian> Heya LaserJock
<LaserJock> hi bddebian
<ajmitch> LaserJock!
<astronouth7303> does uinput work on ubuntu?
<astronouth7303> write() just gives me EINVAL
<astronouth7303> the code I'm using is http://pastebin.com/m9759c54
<astronouth7303> which is ment to be a simple test
* tonyyarusso eyes the NEW queue wistfully
<nixternal> yikes
<Kamping_Kaiser> nice and big in here
* RAOF likes the way irssi handles netsplits.
<astronouth7303> how's that?
* StevenK does too.
<StevenK> [14:53]  -!- Netsplit calvino.freenode.net <-> irc.freenode.net quits: Bixente, ytojack, lucas, sacater, giskard, Pici, heyko, ScottK, fernando, evand,  (+10 more, use /NETSPLIT to show all of them)
<StevenK> astronouth7303: ^
<tonyyarusso> The rejoin isn't as pretty as the split though
<astronouth7303> interesting
<tonyyarusso> well, sometimes is, sometimes isn't
<astronouth7303> I had that zelazny disconnected
<astronouth7303> and my bro said that it was kubrick
<StevenK> astronouth7303: That's a freenode-ism. It will only show the node you're connected to.
<astronouth7303> ah
<astronouth7303> has anyone else had problems with uinput?
<astronouth7303> halp?
<Kamping_Kaiser> are debdiffs applied with patch like any other diff?
<LaserJock> yep
<YokoZar_> Which is correct for a control file:  libncurses5-dev | libncurses-dev [i386]   or  libncurses5-dev [i386]  | libncurses-dev [i386]    (I want neither on amd64)
<asisak> Good morning!
<white> !info libpam-ssh gutsy
<ubotu> libpam-ssh: enable SSO behavior for ssh and pam. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.91.0-9.1 (gutsy), package size 46 kB, installed size 180 kB
<white> not quite sure, if i mentioned it already, but someone might want to update it to 1.91.0-9.2
<norsetto> hiya gang
<asisak> Hey norsetto
<tonyyarusso> hi
<norsetto> hey! where is your old skin!?
<asisak> what happened to ossurayyon?
<asisak> ossurayynot even
<tonyyarusso> That was me chilling at school
* tonyyarusso has a handful of linked nicks to choose from
<ThorstenSick> Good mornig
<ThorstenSick> I've got some questions about starting to develop for ubuntu
<ThorstenSick> The silliest one is: where to start. There are to many options (motu, developer mailing list, ...)
<asisak> ThorstenSick: what do you want to do? :)
<ThorstenSick> I've got some ideas how to improve security and sefety by small programs (backup of usb sticks as soon as they are inserted, ...)
<Tonio_> hey
<asisak> ThorstenSick: You can either choose to fix bugs. That is quite easy to start with.
<asisak> On the other hand if you have ideas for new features you can file specifications at LP
<ThorstenSick> Coding is not the problem. I am earning money this way...
* asisak would recommend to start with fixing bugs so that you get used to the processes in the community. On the other hand, all of us are going to fix bugs now, since we have release in 1.5 months.
<TheMuso> Hey folks.
<ThorstenSick> The idea is good. My problems at the moment are: how does the community work (and where to contribute)
<ThorstenSick> and where to post my ideas
* asisak would say start with fixing bugs in a package you know (or want to get to know).
<asisak> ThorstenSick: did you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment?
<asisak> (It lists some of the entry points)
<ThorstenSick> Yes, I did read that. Posted an idea on ubuntu-devel (without any reply)
<ThorstenSick> Now I am trying the more interactive ways of communicating.
<asisak> This time people tend to be busy with freezes and bug fixes
<asisak> Submitting new ideas likely get more attention at the start of a new release cycle.
<asisak> Therefore I suggest bug fixing for now, again :)
<asisak> Or you should wait a bit more, till someone else will answer you as well here :)
<ThorstenSick> I will do that. After holidays
<ThorstenSick> I am browsing the bugs at the moment
<asisak> You might consider joining a team based on your interests. E.g., if you want to fix Gnome / KDE / XFCE / Mozilla / ... bugs, you can consider joining their channel and ask if they need any help.
<asisak> s/consider for the second time//
<RAOF> And if you want to write code, you can just write programs and we'll help package them :)
<ThorstenSick> Thanks.
<ThorstenSick> when checking for bugs having to be fixed: Is there any way to filter project by programming language (c/c++/python) ?
<asisak> Hey RAOF!
<RAOF> asisak: Hey!
<RAOF> ThorstenSick: Not as far as I'm aware, although the project page on launchpad may have such information.
<asisak> ThorstenSick: I am afraid there is no way. You can select a source package that is however either in C / C++ / ...
<asisak> ThorstenSick: What kind of bugs do you want to fix?
<asisak> I mean what language do you prefer?
<ThorstenSick> Any one of these, and perl. At the moment I am improving my python-fu so I would prefer this.
<RAOF> ThorstenSick: Hm, if you want to improve your python-fu and have some time on your hands, you could hack on some of the Ubuntu tools :)
<RAOF> The installer (Ubiquity), Add/Remove, displayconfig-gtk, restricted-manager, etc.
<ThorstenSick> These projects sound interesting
<RAOF> Then go!  Teach ubiquity about LVM! :)
<RAOF> On a more serious note, you probably want to check with the various teams that manage those tools, and see what needs doing.
<ThorstenSick> :-) The problem is i will be traveling around almost the whole next month (holiday and conferences) so nothing for the next release. Oh and no LVM on my computers :-(
<RAOF> Heh.
<asisak> ThorstenSick: no problem. You can join & help us whenever you can :)
<ThorstenSick> I will. About my ideas: Is the idea-pool wiki the proper place to post them ?
<YokoZar_> If I try to upload a (different version) of a package someone else already uploaded to REVU, but with the same name, will that screw things up?
<norsetto> Anybody in motu-uvf willing to review bug 131325 (2 acks needed) and/or bug 134552 (1 ack needed)? Many thanks in advance.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131325 in conky "Gutsy uses old version of conky." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131325
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134552 in yappy "Please merge yappy (1.8-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134552
<YokoZar_> What's the fastest I can upload to REVU?  It's not giving any feedback and I have no idea how fast its going
<asisak> YokoZar_: you can only upload by FTP. Incoming queue is processed every five minutes.
<YokoZar_> asisak: I'm using dput, which seems to be doing ftp...but it's been sitting there for about 30 minutes
<asisak> YokoZar_: might be that your network connection has been broken
<asisak> If it takes a very long time, consider to talk to a REVU admin to nuke your upload and try to re-submit it
<YokoZar_> It's also a 16 meg file.  If REVU only lets people upload at like 2k, then...
<asisak> Oh, then wait...
<YokoZar_> I was just wondering if it is 2k
<asisak> Check if your network is active
<YokoZar_> Because there's also this weirdness about someone else also uploading a wine pakcage
<YokoZar_> asisak: spamming ifconfig shows very small increases in bytes uploaded... hmm...
<TheMuso> YokoZar_: Have you contacted the previous uploader to revu to ask if they are still interested in pushing the package into Ubuntu?
<YokoZar_> TheMuso: I just found it
<TheMuso> ok
<YokoZar_> TheMuso: So, no, not yet.  I suspect it's just updating the version though, not integrating the other fixes I did
<YokoZar_> I'm the maintainer on it, so it seems kinda weird I didn't get contacted.
<TheMuso> right
* ajmitch logs into revu & checks the file size
<ajmitch> YokoZar_: are you *sure* you're uploading to revu? I see no files in the ftp queue
<YokoZar_> ajmitch: well it was
<YokoZar_> Uploading to revu (via ftp to revu.tauware.de):
<YokoZar_>   wine_0.9.44-0ubuntu1-1.dsc: done.
<YokoZar_>   wine_0.9.44-0ubuntu1.orig.tar.gz:
<YokoZar_> That's what dput tells me
<YokoZar_> I've cancelled and restarted that twice now
<ajmitch> hm, when was that?
<YokoZar_> once at about 12:15, and again just now
<YokoZar_> Actually that's still up on my terminal
<Fujitsu> Hm..... Soyuz seems confused. I just got a binary upload failure, with it complaining that there was a newer binary uploaded already...
<YokoZar_> I suspect it's getting confused by Wendell's (identically named) package
<ajmitch> no, it shouldn't. revu is usually used with identically named packages
<YokoZar_> Even if not archived?
<Fujitsu> If they're uploaded concurrently it will get thoroughly confused, but otherwise it must be fine.
<YokoZar_> hmmm
<Fujitsu> REVU is useless otherwise/
<YokoZar_> I just figured his was still in incoming
<YokoZar_> or wherever unarchived files are stored
<ajmitch> aha, upload queue is moved
<ajmitch> this is nearly impossible, working over dial-up
<YokoZar_> ajmitch: should I try dput again?
<ajmitch> -rw-rw---- 1 revu1 revu 16079137 Aug 31 10:33 wine_0.9.44-0ubuntu1.orig.tar.gz
<ajmitch> dput won't work if there are files in the queue
<ajmitch> I can remove these if you want, since cancelling an upload is a really bad thing to do
<YokoZar_> ok
* ajmitch removes
<YokoZar_> so now I try dput again, and leave it be
<ajmitch> yes please
<YokoZar_> ok now it should be uploading the big file
<ajmitch> hopefully you're in the uploaders keyring
* ajmitch has to go offline again soon, modems really suck
<YokoZar_> ajmitch: it gave good signature
<YokoZar_> ajmitch: it also uploaded the .dsc file successfully
<ajmitch> good signature doesn't mean anything from your end, sorry
<YokoZar_> oh, confusing
<ajmitch> archive verification comes afterwards
<YokoZar_> Well, I added myself to the group like a few days ago
<ajmitch> you'll get 'good signature' even if you try & upload to debian
<YokoZar_> ahh
<ajmitch> *hopefully* the keyring has been synced since then
<YokoZar_> Supposedly it's croned every night
<ajmitch> it was
<ajmitch> not sure if it still is since the server move
<YokoZar_> Is there anything else I need to do other than let this wait then?
<ajmitch> no
<YokoZar_> ok
<ajmitch> and there should be other revu admins on to help soon, if there are any other problems
<YokoZar_> I'll bother you tomorrow if my terminal still says the same thing...16 megs should go in 8 hours ;)
<ajmitch> the ftp server said it was uploaded at 45K/sec
<ajmitch> so, be prepared to wait :)
<YokoZar_> ajmitch: thanks :)
<YokoZar_> oh, whoa
<YokoZar_> done already
<YokoZar_> hmmm
<YokoZar_> I don't see it on this page though: http://revu.tauware.de/index.py?archived=false
<ajmitch> hi Hobbsee
<ajmitch> bye all
<Hobbsee> hi ajmitch
<Hobbsee> bye ajmitch
<asisak> Hey Hobbsee
<ThorstenSick> Bye all and thanks a lot
<Hobbsee> hi asisak
<norsetto> hello Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hiya norsetto
<Fujitsu> Morning Hobbsee.
<Hobbsee> hi Fujitsu
<Hobbsee> 1
<Hobbsee> good afternoon, jono
<jono> hey Hobbsee
* Hobbsee ponders what to do tonight
<asisak> \sh_away: you might be interested in bug 136306. I am not saying "it is your fault" but you might be able to give a hint how to fix this.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136306 in bwm "new bwm package not installable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136306
<Hobbsee> that's.....a weird bug
<asisak> It seems like it tries to overwrite /usr/bin.
<norsetto> Hobbsee: if you want, you can give a look at these: bug 131325 (2 acks needed) and/or bug 134552 (1 ack needed)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131325 in conky "Gutsy uses old version of conky." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131325
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134552 in yappy "Please merge yappy (1.8-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134552
<Hobbsee> asisak: yeah, but *why*?
<Hobbsee> asisak: surely someone would have noticed that in debian before uploading it?
* asisak checks bwm debian/rules ATM
<asisak> !info bwm gutsy
<ubotu> bwm: BandWidth Monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.0-8.1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 7 kB, installed size 92 kB
* asisak is almost sure the problem is introduced by our delta
<Hobbsee> asisak: may well be
<Hobbsee> norsetto: that would require more sponsoring.
<norsetto> Hobbsee: what sponsoring?
<Hobbsee> norsetto: well, doing -uvf work
<Hobbsee> was there anything of interest in the meeting?
* norsetto is puzzled
<Hobbsee> there was a meeting this morning, no?
* asisak does not know about that, http://fridge.ubuntu.com/event seems to know nothing about that either.
<Hobbsee> asisak: it was in the topic of #ubuntu-meeting
<Hobbsee> although it looks like the emails have not gone around like they usually do
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: ping
<Hobbsee> oh, wait, i suck
* Hobbsee cant read.
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee, hi
<Hobbsee> hi Kamping_Kaiser!
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee, !  (ps, you could fix my backuppc bug *giggles*)
<Hobbsee> depends what it is...
<norsetto> asisak: looks like a bashism to me:  mkdir -p debian/tmp/DEBIAN/usr/{bin,lib}
<asisak> norsetto: dash does that fine for me
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee, apply a patch which adds 10 charactgers to the postrm and makes it unintall properlike
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: is it a full debdiff, or just a patch?
<norsetto> asisak: is it symlinked to bash?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee, debdiff
<Hobbsee> asisak: then your dash is on crack.
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: nice!  subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors then
<asisak> $ dash
<asisak> $  mkdir -p debian/tmp/DEBIAN/usr/{bin,lib}
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee, is that a list?
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: it's a team in launchpad - see the topic
<asisak>  ls -R debian/
<asisak> debian/:
<asisak> tmp
<asisak> debian/tmp:
<asisak> DEBIAN
<asisak> debian/tmp/DEBIAN:
<asisak> usr
<asisak> debian/tmp/DEBIAN/usr:
<asisak> {bin,lib}
<asisak> debian/tmp/DEBIAN/usr/{bin,lib}:
<asisak> No crack. This kind of extension is standard IIRC
<Hobbsee> it's usually a bashism
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee, looking at contributing...
<norsetto> asisak: I don't; I remember fixing that already in another rules
<asisak> In fact it is in a Makefile
<asisak> But that does not count for sure :)
<Hobbsee> asisak: oh, so it is.  it's when you do foo{bin,lib} that it dies
<Hobbsee> er, wait
* asisak checked that with dash. It works for me
<Hobbsee> asisak: er, that still doesnt create correctly
<Hobbsee> as in, it creates a {bin,lib} directory
<asisak> Sure :)
<Hobbsee> still weird, though
<asisak> In fact I use bash. And bwm bug happens for me (TM)
* Kamping_Kaiser mutters about how muchmore complex asking other people to fix a bug is these days
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee, i subbed the universe folks
<norsetto> asisak: simple test, make a test.sh with mkdir -p /tmp/{bin,lib} and do a sh test; you will see in /tmp the dir {bin,lib}
<asisak> Okay. It does not work
<asisak> Needs to be fixed.
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: cool
* asisak tries to do so 
<asisak> OTOH "it should" work with dash
<asisak> s/dash/bash/
<norsetto> asisak: yes
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: because lots more people are submitting patches, and i've already dealt in pieces with kmos, so dont feel like sponsoring stuff atm
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee, long as its now on the 'todo' list... its all a bit difference since i did this last :(
* Hobbsee is not the only sponsor, either
* Kamping_Kaiser doesnt know whos sponsors
<asisak> Kamping_Kaiser: which package?
<Kamping_Kaiser> backuppc
<Kamping_Kaiser> bug 84487
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 84487 in backuppc "removing deb leaves symlink which causes apache to fail starting" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84487
<Kamping_Kaiser> the bugs been hanging around since pre dapper
* Fujitsu notes that's not a pre-Dapper bug number.
<Kamping_Kaiser> s/pre//g
<Kamping_Kaiser> i have it in dapper. it exists in gutsy
<Hobbsee> and we can get the bugs all by osmosis, when not filed...
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i filed it when i found it
* Fujitsu decides that a night of bug attacking is in order... haven't had one in a while.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: yay!
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: indeed.  which wasnt during dapper development, which is what Fujitsu is saying
<Fujitsu> Damn, Hilario has vastly surpassed my bug-karma-topness :(
<norsetto> asisak: btw, who will explain him that he needs to remove {bin,lib} from /usr/bin/ :-)
* jussi01 hugs Fujitsu
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee, ah right. cant catch them all
<norsetto> asisak:L from /usr .....
<asisak> norsetto: I don't know. Trying to fix the issue first.
<asisak> But I don't know why to create /usr/bin -- /usr/lib at all
<norsetto> asisak: because is in the temp directory .....
<asisak> oh, that is DEBIAN/usr/{bin,lib}
* Fujitsu kicks malone hard several times for not having version/arch fields...
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: already bitched.  bug already filed, assigned to mpt.
<Fujitsu> The 1.1.8 change? That wasn't what I was talking about, but I filed that first.
<Hobbsee> i didnt file it, someone else had
<Hobbsee> but whatever ;)
<Fujitsu> I was talking about the lack of version fields when filing a bug. As far as I can tell there are no plans to implement that.
<Fujitsu> Like bug dependencies.
<Fujitsu> Makes it too complex, AFAIK.
<norsetto> asisak: I propose to hang Lenart Janos by his toes for writing such a rules file ;-)
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: ah yes
<asisak> norsetto: it has been done by \sh
<asisak> \sh_away, even
<norsetto> asisak: the original rules not, sh just patched it
<asisak> So they are not from the debdiff?
<norsetto> asisak: what do you mean? its a rules file, of course will be in the diff.gz
<Fujitsu> debdiff != diff.g
<Fujitsu> *gz
<norsetto> ok, so you mean his patch? I don't know his patch
<norsetto> asisak: yes, its coming from his patch
<asisak> norsetto: yes. I was almost sure.
<asisak> We either wait for him or try to fix this without him.
<norsetto> asisak: the original was even worse :-) install -d debian/tmp/{DEBIAN,usr/{bin,lib/menu,share/{doc/$(pkg),man/ma
<norsetto> n1}}}
<asisak> Sure. The original FTBFS IIRC
<ciphergoth> is the current REVU uploaders keyring public?
<Hobbsee> ciphergoth: it's all the people in one of the LP teams
<Hobbsee> ubuntu contributors to universe is the long descriptoin
<ciphergoth> Hobbsee: synchronized nightly or manually
<Hobbsee> ciphergoth: manually
<ciphergoth> so I'm just wondering if I can check whether my key's in there without bothering the admins
<Hobbsee> ciphergoth: have you already puloaded something?
<ciphergoth> no
<Hobbsee> ciphergoth: easiest way may well be to upload something, and it'll get rejected if you're not in the keyring
<ciphergoth> I've been asked to put RabbitMQ (http://www.rabbitmq.com/) into the archive
<ciphergoth> OK
<Hobbsee> you are aware that we're into new package freeze?
<ciphergoth> oh
<ciphergoth> I had somehow imagined that what I was uploading to was some sort of free-for-all and that there was a more stable version which drew from it
<Hobbsee> ciphergoth: oh, REVU is, sure, but you likely wont get the package into gutsy at this point
<Hobbsee> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Hobbsee> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Hobbsee> bah.
<ciphergoth> aha
<Hobbsee> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<Hobbsee> and so things get cleared off revu every release or so
<ciphergoth> arg
<ciphergoth> the freeze was yesterday!#
<Hobbsee> yes
<ciphergoth> what time yesterday?
<Hobbsee> midnight?
<Hobbsee> or so?
<ciphergoth> midnight UTC?  IE over 24 hours ago?
<Hobbsee> ~9.5 hours ago
<Hobbsee> siretart: whee.  where would you like errors for revu reported to?
<Hobbsee> permission denied and such
<ciphergoth> From the Wiki, it looks as if we would have to have started the process at least a week ago to get accepted, is that right?
<ciphergoth> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewPackagesFreezeUniverse
<Hobbsee> depends how many people were reviewing, and depends hwo fast you were to get things fixed, but that sounds about right, yes.
<Fujitsu> Hum, did LP stop being braindead wrt. portlet {show,hid}ing with 1.1.8?
<ciphergoth> *sound of saved bacon*
<asisak> Hobbsee: in fact ~24+9.5 hours ago
<Hobbsee> asisak: true, but we probably would have accepted things still on the 30th
<ciphergoth> asisak: *sound of doubly saved bacon*
<asisak> What is this *sound of doubly saved bacon*?
<ciphergoth> asisak: my bacon :-) I don't have to explain that as a result of me deciding to finish the process this morning, our package failed to make Gutsy Gibbon and will have to wait six months
<Hobbsee> ciphergoth: hehe
<Hobbsee> ciphergoth: yeah, that'd be a bit rotten
<ciphergoth> so, hardy heron here we come.  What made you decide against going straight to I to avoid confusion with hedgehog?
<Fujitsu> That's Canonical's doing... we only know when the rest of the world knows.
<asisak> norsetto: can you help fixing bug 136306? (Only if you have time, etc)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136306 in bwm "new bwm package not installable" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136306
<norsetto> asisak: sure
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: pong...
<ciphergoth> (turns out we're missing Gibbon pretty much on purpose so there's plenty of time for beta people to play with it before it hits a release)
<norsetto> asisak: what do you want me to do?
<asisak> norsetto: fix the bug if you can. :)
<norsetto> asisak: ok
<asisak> If you don't want to do that I'll try to fix it later.
<asisak> If you can, I'll review & upload.
<asisak> Hobbsee: can you please edit topic to reflect that new package freeze happened in the past.
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-motu:Fujitsu] : Ubuntu Masters of the Universe: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | Want to get involved with the MOTUs? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | http://ubuntu.joejaxx.org/ - TOP 10 Uploaders/Packages | New Packages Freeze in effect
<norsetto> asisak: patch ready
<asisak> norsetto: as a debdiff or as a patch?
<norsetto> asisak: debdiff
<Fujitsu> Hm, does gnome-app-install not install Recommends?
<asisak> norsetto: I'll check it. Thank you very much
<norsetto> asisak: np
<norsetto> asisak: I won't subscribe u-u-s then
<asisak> norsetto: no need for u-u-s. Patch seems okay for me. Doing a pbuilder build and trying it out, though.
<norsetto> asisak: sure, x86_64 or i386?
<asisak> x86
<asisak> i.e. i386
<norsetto> asisak: good, so we check them both
<mok0> ScottK: ping
<asisak> pbuilder okay
<norsetto> asisak: if you have time you may want to check this too: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jmagick/+bug/135800
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135800 in jmagick "[remove]  Please remove jmagick from archives" [Undecided,New] 
<asisak> norsetto: thanks, uploaded bwm.
<norsetto> asisak: yippie :-)
<asisak> norsetto: I don't know what I could to  with jmagick.
<asisak> apt-cache policy jmagick
<asisak> W: Unable to locate package jmagick
<Fujitsu> asisak: It's a source package...
<Kmos> asisak: try apt-cache showsrc jmagick
<asisak> cool, Kmos, thanks
<Kmos> asisak: now check for rdepends :) if don't have, it's cool to remove it, if there is a better alternative
<Kmos> asisak: you know that, I think
<asisak> rdepends is only available for binaries
<asisak> but jmagick source does not compile
<Kmos> yeah, it's buggy
<Kmos> and it's also removed at debian
<asisak> I guess it can only be done by archive admins.
<Kmos> yeah, but you need to approve it
<Kmos> and subscribe U-A
<norsetto> Kmos: not yet, it has to be orphaned first, and that can take a long time......
<Kmos> http://buildd.debian.org/pkg.cgi?pkg=jmagick
<Kmos> also failed
<asisak> norsetto: you mean I should confirm this?
<Kmos> asisak: just "ack"
<asisak> Can I confirm this? I guess I can, since I am a MOTU. But maybe we need more than one votes.
<Fujitsu> If you're not sure if you should confirm it, you shouldn't.
<norsetto> asisak: I cannot subscribe the amins, only a MOTU can (if he agrees with my proposal)
<asisak> Fujitsu: I am not sure if I can
<norsetto> asisak: and, as fujitsu said, you have no obligations, if you don't feel like it, don't
<Fujitsu> I'm not OK with removing it at this time.
<asisak> Fujitsu: why do you think it should not be removed?
<Fujitsu> A suggestion for orphaning in Debian is not a good reason to remove it.
<norsetto> fujitsu: thats not the reason, its added for info ....
<Fujitsu> It may be adopted and have to go through NEW again after being unblacklisted and other mess.
<norsetto> fujitsu: as it is now, that package is a waste of resources; we keep carrying it sine dapper, with no executables. Its purposeless
<huats> norsetto: hey, how are you ?
<norsetto> huats: hi!
<Fujitsu> norsetto: There is always the option of fixing it.
<norsetto> fujitsu: what for?
<Fujitsu> Hum?
<asisak> Can a MOTU-UVF person have a look at bug 133742?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133742 in brasero "[UVFe]  Please update to 0.6.1" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133742
<norsetto> fujitsu: ImageMagick is a dead project
<asisak> norsetto: you have been talking about jmagick :)
<norsetto> Fujitsu: replaced by graphicsmagick; should we keep carrying garbage for nothing? I don't think so.....
<norsetto> asisak: yes, jmagick is the java i/f
<norsetto> huats: any news on your bug?
<huats> norsetto: I've been away for a short break... so it was impossible to get near a computer without being punch by my girlfriend...
<white> huats: and how did you finally manage it? :)
<norsetto> huats: yes, but you are back now :-)
<white> huats: oh and never trust statements like: "I do not mind, just do your computer stuff, if you want"
<kompozer> Hi folks, how I can get a list of all UVFes for Gutsy? And how long does it usually take for these UVFes to be processed?
<huats> norsetto: so I'll resume working on it on monday, too many stuff to finish before the WE at work
<white> huats: she really means: "If you do that now, i will make you suffer greatly"
<TheMuso> Fujitsu: Objections to me closing bug 72084 assigned to you? The sync FTBFS, but I fixed it a while back.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 72084 in mol "[Patch]  Build problems" [Low,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72084
<huats> white: exactly :-)
<mok0> norsetto: why do you say ImageMagick is a dead project? Seems pretty alive to me...
<huats> norsetto: oh by the way I've found (on the upstream cvs) 2 interesting manpages... so i'll add them to the package..
<asisak> It's a kind of magick...
<norsetto> mok0: wasn't replaced by graphicsmagick?
<mok0> norsetto: It was forked
<Fujitsu> TheMuso: Go ahead... oops.
<mok0> By someone who was frustrated at a rapid changing API
<TheMuso> Ok. I might also subscribe myself to bugs for that package.
<mok0> http://www.imagemagick.org is up to date, and there is a large and very active community around the suite
<Fujitsu> mok0: Are you planning on fixing bug #136218 in the near future?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136218 in kssh "depend on openssh-client" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136218
<norsetto> mok0: yes, you are right
<mok0> Fujitsu: Working at it this very minute...
<Fujitsu> mok0: Aha. In future, please assign yourself and set it to `In Progress'
<mok0> Fujitsu: In fact, I want to ask how to proceed. Do I just upload a debdiff to LP?
<Fujitsu> mok0: Upload it and subscribe u-u-s, or point me at it.
<mok0> Fujitsu: OK, lemme see... how do I do that...
* mok0 is not too familiar with LP
<norsetto> mok0: anyhow, doesn't change my point, that jmagick as is is useless
<Fujitsu> norsetto: But it may become unuseless.
<mok0> norsetto: ok, I don't know that one
<norsetto> fujitsu: and then we bring it back on, where is the problem.
<Fujitsu> norsetto: That's not the normal policy we use.
<norsetto> fujitsu: the normal policy is that pointless packages should go .....
<mok0> Fujitsu: Heh, that was easy...
<Fujitsu> Removing a package that is still in Debian implies blacklisting it, which requires manual archive-admin poking and annoyance if we want to get it back.
<norsetto> fujitsu: and not hope that my (j)magick they become usable again....
<norsetto> s/my/by
<mok0> Fujitsu: u-u-s?
<Fujitsu> If the package is dead upstream and has no chance whatsoever of being fixed, is deprecated, or whatever, then we might consider it.
<norsetto> fujitsu: so is more work to remove than to keep?
<Fujitsu> mok0: ubuntu-universe-sponsors... but I'll look at it myself.
<kompozer> How I can get a list of all UVFes for Gutsy? And how long does it usually take for these UVFes to be processed?
<Fujitsu> norsetto: Of course.
<mok0> Fujitsu: will be another 5 minutes
<Fujitsu> mok0: Great :)
<norsetto> fujitsu: well, fell free to reject the bug then, I'm certainly trying to make less work, not more
<Fujitsu> norsetto: We can not touch it and hope that Debian fixes or removes it, either of which will automatically result in the appropriate action in Ubuntu.
<Fujitsu> One of those two will happen eventually, and it's not causing us horrible problems rotting at the moment.
<norsetto> fujitsu: thats what I mean, if we are happy to carry useless junk and is more trouble than is worth it to remove it, lets just keep it
<kompozer> How I can get a list of all UVFes for Gutsy? And how long does it usually take for these UVFes to be processed?
<mok0> Fujitsu: Uploaded debdiff for Bug #136218
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136218 in kssh "depend on openssh-client" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136218
<YokoZar_> Fujitsu: This wasn't the case in the past.  There are quite a few packages removed from Ubuntu that are still rotting in Debian.  winesetuptk, for instance.
<DktrKranz> kompozer, take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/~motu-uvf/
<mok0> Fujitsu: I also subscribe u-u-s (just to try it ;-))
<Fujitsu> mok0: OK, looking.
<DktrKranz> kompozer, for what concerns timing, it depends on the complexity of the changes included in the new upstream version and the rationale you provide to sponsor that exception
<kompozer> DktrKranz: thanks. I notice my project (bug 136210) isn't listed there, probably because it hasn't been related to the UVF Team? Or is it because no 'kompozer' project is registrated?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136210 in kompozer "UVFe request: kompozer" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136210
<Fujitsu> mok0: You debdiffed the wrong way, and that changelog entry is suboptimal. Want me to fix it rather than you redoing it?
<DktrKranz> kompozer, your exception has been confirmed. if you look, ubuntu-archive is subscribed to that bug
<mok0> Fujitsu: You might as well. But why is the changelog "suboptimal"?
<DktrKranz> this means your package will be present in gutsy :)
<norsetto> kompozer: congrats :-)
<Fujitsu> mok0: I'd write it like so: '* make kssh depend on openssh-client | ssh-client, as it needs to execvp the ssh binary. (LP: #136218)'
<Fujitsu> The LP: #XXXXX syntax is what triggers the bug closing.
<mok0> Fujitsu: Yes, sounds more professional
<mok0> Fujitsu: I was wondering whether there was a specific syntax for that... :-/
<kompozer> DktrKranz: where should I see that ubuntu-archive is subscribed to that bug?
* kompozer feels so stupid
* mok0 feels stupid also
<Fujitsu> kompozer: The portlet on the left-hand side... it's probably hidden, so click on the `Subscribers' bit.
<DktrKranz> kompozer, look at the left, under "Subscribers"
<jrib> once a package is approved on revu and 2 motu's approve and upload it, how long does it usually take for it to land in gutsy repos?
<DktrKranz> jrib, it depends on the lenght of the NEW queue
<kompozer> DktrKranz: doh!
<\sh> I do think, that now is NPF (New Package Freeze) and it won't even make it for gutsy
<\sh> but I could be wrong and misinterpretated the mail from this morning on -devel
<Fujitsu> If it has been uploaded pre-NPF, it's OK.
<DktrKranz> \sh, are you referring to the one which asked for new packages being uploaded before NPF?
<DktrKranz> ah, glad you're back :)
<\sh> DktrKranz, jepp...but
<\sh> DktrKranz, but we are now after NPF :)
<\sh> DktrKranz, well, not actually...I'm just fixing some bugs ,-)
<DktrKranz> well, glad to see you around, then ;D
<\sh> DktrKranz, good that you are here...I'm just inventory ;)
<jrib> DktrKranz: thanks, I see it in the queue
<DktrKranz> jrib, which package are you referring to?
<\sh> grmpf...I hate wrong selfcompiled mysql packages
<jrib> DktrKranz: reverend
<DktrKranz> jrib, i see it in bug 136207
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136207 in ubuntu "New Package Freeze Exception for packages uploaded before the freeze" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136207
<DktrKranz> so it will probably be in gutsy, unless a specific reason for reject it arises
<jrib> DktrKranz: ah ok
<Amaranth> RAOF: i'm wondering if people with cards that need nvidia-glx-new actually work
<Amaranth> RAOF: looks like we once again don't have nvidia's libwfb.so installed
<Hobbsee> asisak: topic is open, you can edit as you wish...
<Hobbsee> we're not +t
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: reping, as i suspect the last one timed out
<asisak> Oh, I have not seen that. Thanks Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> asisak: if you filed the removal bug, you dont need to approve it.  only non-MOTU's need a motu approval for removals
<Hobbsee> Kmos: please dont give out bad information.
<Hobbsee> x2, today
<asisak> Hobbsee: thanks. So 2 MOTUs for new, 1 for updates and 1 for removal
<Hobbsee> jrib: NEW queue is not FIFO
<pkern> Is it sufficient to put a sync request into Launchpad and subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors to sync in a new Debian revision (one-line change, no new upstream version) at this point of freeze?
<Hobbsee> but, sometime
<Hobbsee> ask
<Hobbsee> asisak: yes
<Hobbsee> asisak: but dont hesitate to ask another MOTU, etc
<Hobbsee> pkern: yes
<zul> morning
<Hobbsee> hi zul
<pkern> Hobbsee: The packages are currently propagating to main (net6, obby) as soon as libxml++2.6 is promoted (inclusion request accepted). It's still the task of universe-sponsors currently, right?
<Hobbsee> asisak: brasero looks fine, did you want to upload it?
<zul> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> pkern: only while it's in universe, obviously.
<Hobbsee> pkern: it depends which component the source package is in now
<asisak> Hobbsee: mr_pouit filed the request. He is core-dev IIRC.
<asisak> Hobbsee: but I can upload that as well...
<asisak> But I would better wait
<Hobbsee> mr_pouit is not a core dev, he's a MOTU i think
<mok0> I'm getting this error message from gpg, what causes it? (gpg: can't lock `/u/mok/.gnupg/random_seed': No locks available)
<Hobbsee> asisak: either.  i doubt it matters
<asisak> !info brasero gutsy
<ubotu> brasero: CD/DVD burning application for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1046 kB, installed size 3232 kB
<asisak> Does not matter.
<Fujitsu> Hm, uploading something with a pending MIR is a little evil, I think.
<pkern> Hobbsee: Thanks.
<Hobbsee> asisak: well, i think.  i'm finding it hard to keep up with people on different components, who dont tend to come into -motu or -devel
<mok0> Fujitsu: New debdiff uploaded to LP
<Fujitsu> mok0: Looking.
<Fujitsu> mok0: Looks good, I'll test and upload.
<asisak> Hobbsee: I checked it. OTOH /me tends to ask universe things here and main thing in -devel. -bugs and -desktop always have a little confusion
<Hobbsee> asisak: ah, OK, so i'm wrong :)
<asisak> No, I am wrong :)
<PriceChild> Hey, I somehow managed to get gizmod3.3 into Gutsy a while back... I'm confused at all these freezes, but when's the last point I'd be able to get 3.4 done... or has that point passed?
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: was a couple of weeks ago, seeing as it's a new upstream version, and already in ubuntu
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: feature freeze for universe is irrelevant, btw
<PriceChild> Ok thought so, thanks :)
<PriceChild> eek stop confusing me :)
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: you can get exceptions, etc, for it, if necessary, though
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: all you have to care about is UVF and NPF.
<Hobbsee> oh, and the final freeze
<mok0> Is there a new NEW queue for hardy?
<PriceChild> and if exception doesn't get granted as its not very important, I could do it for hardy then request backport?
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: pong
<asisak> mok0: No hardy repositories yet.
<Hobbsee> mok0: all the old stuff will get processed (filed before freeze), or discarded (filed after freeze, without an exception)
<Hobbsee> mok0: ie, i wouldnt upload new programs for hardy at this point - new toolchain for hardy
<asisak> I guess they will first be opened after the gutsy release. I might be wrong
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: the meeting announcements that you're doing - are you CC'ing fridge?
<Hobbsee> asisak: after the "freeze, and accepting toolchain bits", yes
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: No. What list/address do I need to CC?
<TheMuso> I'll do it from now on. I was going to send reminders on Sunday, but I'll do them now, if it means getting the fridge updated appropriately.
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: fridge-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: gotcha, thanks for the heads up.
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: no problem.  someone mentioned that the meetings werent showing up on the fridge, which i thought was odd :P
<Hobbsee> do i want to know how bad u-u-s is getting?
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: I haven't looked for ages, so I'm sure I'll get a shock also.
* Hobbsee uploads one of the motu-uvf ones, instead of shunting it over to u-u-s
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> no point shoving it away, just to go and upload it from u-u-s queue
<Hobbsee> besides, people like _MMA_ will whine if things dont get uploaded quickly
* _MMA_ hugs Hobbsee. ;)
<Hobbsee> hiya _MMA_, who does not understand the concept of limited time.
* Hobbsee hugs _MMA_ back
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: But when I'm around, things can usually get done quickly. :)
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: rock on.  get to it, then :)
<_MMA_> I surely understand the concept. I feel people need to know their limits and not take on so much.
* jussi01 hugs everyone who makes ubuntu so good :)
<asisak> Just say if you need some help with the u-u-s queue. I guess I can help in that
<Hobbsee> SteveA: did you want to look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-salut/+bug/134623 again?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134623 in telepathy-salut "[UVFe]  Please update telepathy-salut to version 0.1.4" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: THis is why I spend so much time on UbuntuStudio. :p
<Hobbsee> asisak: go for it.  if you're sure the stuff is sane
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: heh
<deadwill> mornin' all!
<deadwill> o/
<asisak> mornin' deadwill
* asisak wants eclipse 3.3. Good luck, deadwill 
<deadwill> hey asisak
<erable> Hi,
<deadwill> asisak, :)
* zul wishes people would focus on fixing bugs
<fernando> hi all
<deadwill> hey fernando
<deadwill> asisak, i am thinking in drop gcj from it
<erable> It's so late to include packages in gutsy ?
<Hobbsee> erable: yes.
<jussi01> erable: yep
<jussi01> gah
<fernando> hey deadwill
<asisak> zul: to your comment on bug 135814. I would prefer to use new orig.tar.gz-s instead of patches. But I also understand that deadlines are deadlines. I can promise that I won't make any new upstream cheese packages for gutsy.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135814 in cheese "Yet another UVF for 0.2.3" [Wishlist,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135814
<asisak> (Not that I would have been filed this)
<erable> thanks, I'll propose it after Gutsy :)
<norsetto> hey wow, I got an email from THE MAN himself
<mok0> Are packages new in gutsy backported to feisty?
<zul> asisak: ok you owe me a beer if you do though :)
<jussi01> hehe, I just got an email from mark...
<jussi01> norsetto: lol
<norsetto> jussi01: :-)
<asisak> zul: The one who files one next time owes us both some beers :)
<Hobbsee> mok0: not automatically, where would the point be?
* asisak congrats to jussi01 
<jussi01> asisak: I have a feeling its exactly the same as norsetto's
<jussi01> ...
<norsetto> we won't tell you :-P
<Hobbsee> hiya cprov, what are you doing here?
<asisak> norsetto: Mark asks you kindly to leave the project and not ruin anything any more? :D
<norsetto> cprovoking us I guess
<jussi01> lol
<norsetto> asisak: no way, I've got promoted (same salary as before though :-()
<jussi01> asisak: no, thats what he writes to you...
<jussi01> :P
<asisak> norsetto: are you working for Canonical?
<jussi01> norsetto: I assume it was the ppa email?
<norsetto> :-X
<norsetto> jussi01: of course :-)
<jussi01> :P
* asisak smiles: cheese (heading again towards the ubuntu repositories)
<jussi01> hmmm, can you grab source from ppa's?
<DarkSun88> Hi
<jussi01> hi DarkSun88
<norsetto> hi darkie
<Hobbsee> jussi01: of course
<Hobbsee> jussi01: deb-src instead of deb lines, etc
<jussi01> Hobbsee: I thought so. just had to check
<jussi01> :)
* asisak has an @ubuntu.com address now :)
<StevenK> asisak: Congrats
<asisak> Thanks StevenK :)
<asisak> StevenK: does your rubber stamp apply to bug 134623 now?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134623 in telepathy-salut "[UVFe]  Please update telepathy-salut to version 0.1.4" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134623
* asisak begins to hate himself for annoying MOTU-UVF people all the time
<Hobbsee> asisak: reverse karma == helping out with bits of the u-u-s queue that you're comfortable with
<Hobbsee> kde bug 139722
<ubotu> KDE bug 139722 in Mediabrowser "Transferring music files named with non-ascii characters to generic media devices fails" [Normal,New]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=139722
<asisak> Hobbsee: what do you mean by reverse?
<Hobbsee> asisak: as in, creating bad karma by adding things to the motu-uvf queue, and you can reverse/revert that by fixing another queue
<asisak> Oh I see ..
<Hobbsee> debian bug 147126
<ubotu> Debian bug 147126 in reportbug "reportbug depends on python2.2 not of standard priority" [Serious,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/147126
* Hobbsee was joking :P
<Hobbsee> kde bug 147126
<ubotu> KDE bug 147126 in general "amarok freezes when trying to play mp3 files without mp3 support" [Crash,Resolved: fixed]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=147126
<Fujitsu> Yeah, submitting things to motu-uvf is unforgivable :P
<asisak> Fujitsu: you are not a MOTU-UVF member, are you?
<Fujitsu> I am not.
<Fujitsu> Nooowhere near godly enough for that.
<zul> godly? ok
<jwendell> Hi, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi jwendell
<jwendell> Hobbsee, could you setup my revu password?
<Hobbsee> can i do so in a min?
<jwendell> Hobbsee, sure ;)
<Baby> does Marco Rodrigues connect to irc?
<Fujitsu> Baby: Kmos.
<asisak> Hobbsee: actually almost all packages in the queue have an assignee
<Hobbsee> Baby: yes, he's Kmos
* Hobbsee hugs Baby
<asisak> Bug 131947 seems to have a debdiff that makes 0.2 --> 0.3 upgrade. Is it "legal" not to use a new orig.tar.gz?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131947 in vim-rails "vim-rails doesn't work with vim-addon-manager" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131947
<Fujitsu> asisak: Ew...
<Fujitsu> Ah, it's native.
<Fujitsu> I see.
<Fujitsu> The correct versioning is 0.2ubuntu1, then.
<Baby> Kmos: ping!
<astronouth7303> has anyone else had problems with uinput?
<astronouth7303> I can't write to /dev/input/uinput
<Kmos> Baby: hey
<Kmos> Baby: i see your mail now :)
<jwendell> asisak, could you review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=181 ?
<asisak> Sorry, jwendell, I have to go soon.
<jwendell> asisak, okay ;)
<asisak> Do you intend to file an exception for that,
<asisak> , -> ?
<fernando> ppa is cool =)
<jwendell> asisak, did you ask me?
<asisak> jwendell: sure
<jwendell> asisak, this package (gtk-vnc) was uploaded in the start of week
<asisak> See you later! Bye!
<moquist> i just changed my package and I want to test it without debconf remembering previous installation answers. How can I make debconf forget what I said during the previous half-finished installation?
* moquist is looking around in /var/lib/dpkg/info but sees nothing with his package's name on it
<geser> debconf has it's own database
<geser> try purging the pacakge
<StevenK> You can use debconf-communicate to do it, but you need to be able to speak debconf-age
<bddebian> Heya gang
<deadwill> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Hi deadwill
* Hobbsee pokes bddebian with the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  to motivate him here too!
<bddebian> noooo :-)
<bddebian> Actually I should be able to "borrow" a laptop from work today to put Gutsy on and do some actual testing finally :-)
<Hobbsee> what, you're *still* not running gutsy?
<Hobbsee> no wonder you have motivation problems, then!
<bddebian> Not on my "normal" ubuntu laptop.  It's so clogged with crap I was afraid I wouldn't get any good testing in. :-)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> reformat
<bddebian> I know, I know.. I was just missing for so long, I'm soo far behind :(
<\sh> moins barry :)
<bddebian> Heya \sh, how ya been?
<\sh> fine fine..just too much of work
<\sh> too much of rpm packaging for work...just catching up with debian packages again ;)
<bddebian> Heh
<ScottK> \sh: Would you be up for reviewing a proposed WINE package on REVU?
<\sh> ScottK, I'm busy right now with deploying some stress tests on servers...when I'm home I can do it...
<bddebian> Aren't we past all deadlines at this point? :-)
<\sh> ScottK, where is the new wine maintainer for ubuntu ? ,-)
<ScottK> \sh: He's the one that uploaded it, but I appreciate your experience.
<ScottK> bddebian: There are always exceptions that can be asked for.
<ScottK> \sh: That would be great if you could have a look.
<\sh> ScottK, k...I'll have a look around 18 or 20 UTC...depends when I'm finished here and coming back home
<ScottK> Thanks.
<\sh> hmmm
<\sh> scp file.sh\ root@$i ???wth
<\sh> since when is bash completion doing this?
<Fujitsu> \sh: You mean completion over ssh? It has done that for a while.
<\sh> Fujitsu, yeah
* ScottK really likes to see, "The New queue is empty."
<\sh> it looks all the time that my script has a hidden whitespace at the end ,-)
<ScottK> Of course it wasn't empty...  Time to file an LP bug.
<ScottK> Someone else beat me to reporting that one.  Oh well.
* Fujitsu notes he has been a bit over-zealous with LP bug-filing tonight.
* ScottK finds over-zealous and LP bug filing to be extremely unlikely.
<Fujitsu> Heh.
<mdomsch> anyone interested in reviewing DKMS for inclusion? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/121676
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121676 in ubuntu "add DKMS to Ubuntu" [Wishlist,Confirmed] 
<Fujitsu> Night all.
<ScottK> Good night Fujitsu
<Fujitsu> mdomsch: You're a bit late.
<Fujitsu> Night ScottK.
<mdomsch> Fujitsu, how so?
<ScottK> mdomsch: New Package Freeze for Gutsy was yesterday.
<mdomsch> arrggh
<mdomsch> story of my life
<ScottK> mdomsch: There are exception processes.
<mdomsch> ScottK, indeed, may have to pursue those
<mdomsch> fwiw, DKMS is necessary for Dell shipping Ubuntu on newest hardware
<mdomsch> that's my justification
<ScottK> If you can find a developer who agrees to babysit this package, I'd be open to approving an exception.
<mdomsch> I'm in touch with rtg and BenC about it
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> My advice then would be to file the bug for the exception and then get one of them to comment on the bug.
<ScottK> !revu | mdomsch
<ubotu> mdomsch: REVU is a web-based tool to give people who have worked on Ubuntu packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and comment on in a structured manner. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<ScottK> This is where you would want to upload it to get it looked at after you have an exception.
<ScottK> Some may got to your repo to look at it, but more people look at REVU.
<mdomsch> ScottK, fair enough, will do
<ScottK> OK.
<mdomsch> do I file a new bug for the exception, or do I tag the existing bug in some wah?
<mdomsch> way
<ScottK> You could modify the existing bug.
<ScottK> Once you feel like you've got a decent justification for a new package freeze exception (and an ack from one of the devs you've been working with), subscribe motu-uvf to the bug.
<mdomsch> ScottK, can you please resync the revu uploaders keyring?
<ScottK> No, actually I can't.  Hobbsee can do it maybe.
<mdomsch> no worries, I can wait until tomorrow too if need be
<fernando> how to fix this:  extra-license-file usr/share/doc/vinagre/COPYING.gz
<ScottK> mdomsch: OK.  There is a nightly cron job.  siretart might be up for syncing it too.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: there isnt anymore
<ScottK> Oh
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Can you resync it then?
<ScottK> Err
<ScottK> Would you?  I know you can.
<Hobbsee> doing that now
<Hobbsee> it'll take >1hr
<ScottK> mdomsch: ^^ Great.  Thanks.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: wait, no, i'ts broken.
<mdomsch> danke Hobbsee
* Hobbsee runs the other command that *isnt* broken.
<ScottK> Yeah for non-broken commands.
<Hobbsee> there we are...
<Hobbsee> night all
<moquist> geser, ScottK: thanks
<ScottK> moquist: What did I do now?
* ScottK loses track.
<moquist> the debconf-communicate tip
<ScottK> Ah.  That was StevenK, not ScottK.  Watch your tab completion.
<moquist> ScottK: thanks
<moquist> StevenK: thanks
<ScottK> No problem.
<moquist> :)
<ScottK> I used to it by now.
<ScottK> I/I'm
<moquist> My real problem is this: dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute new pre-installation script: Exec format error
<geser> ScottK: any plan to sync a more recent clamav-data package to gutsy?
<ScottK> geser: We have the most current upstream version already.  Not sure what you mean.
<ScottK> clamav-data is part of the clamav tarball.
<geser> !info clamav-data gutsy
<ubotu> clamav-data: clamav data files. In component universe, is optional. Version 20070531.101600.3335 (gutsy), package size 9717 kB, installed size 9824 kB
<ScottK> Hmmm
* ScottK looks into it.
<geser> I know it will be horribly outdated on the release date but we should either keep it updated as best as possible or drop it
<geser> there was a new clamav-data uploaded to unstable today
<ScottK> geser: I agree.  I didn't even realize we had that.
<ScottK> I'd be inclined to approve a UVFe if you want to do it, but I hadn't planned on it.
<geser> ok, will file one
<geser> ScottK: does it makes sense to create diffstat output for it?
<bddebian> Heya geser
<ScottK> geser: I would say not, but then you need two motu-uvf to approve, so why not just do it....
<geser> Hi bddebian
<geser> ScottK: bug #136436
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136436 in clamav-data "[UVFe] [Sync request]  Sync clamav-data (20070830.234900.4110) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136436
<ScottK> Already acked.
<moquist> Should postinst scripts redirect stdout and/or stderr to avoid printing stuff like "Adding new user..." and 'Not creating home directory '/nonexistent', and 'CREATE ROLE/CREATE DATABASE'?
<ScottK> Why would you want to avoid that?
<davromaniak> anybody of the Ubuntu Community Council here ??
<bddebian> Stupid Debian bugs showing on LP. That always throws me off
* davromaniak give a paperbag to bddebian :)
<bddebian> heh
<davromaniak> bddebian, do you know who is in the Ubuntu CC ?
<bddebian> Not anymore, sorry
<bddebian> I imagine it's listed on the wiki or LP though, no?
<azeem> definetely on LP
<davromaniak> ok, because I can't be at the meeting monday, and I presented myself to the vote to become Ubuntu Member
<davromaniak> ok azeem
<bddebian> What are all of these Xb-Npp-xxx tags bugs for UUS ?
<bddebian> Merging new revisions from Debian is OK so long as it's not a new version correct ?
<norsetto> bddebian: yes, same tarball is ok
<bddebian> Actually it's a damn sync not a merge.  Can we request syncs?
* bddebian has been out for too long obviously :-(
<norsetto> bddebian: yes, again with same proviso
<norsetto> bddebian: btw, you can file an UVFe too if tarball is not the same and is justified, the freeze is only for NEW packages
<ScottK> And we'll do exceptions for those too.
<norsetto> ScottK: ScottK is an exceptional man :-)
* ScottK is just easy.  He'll agree to most anything...
<norsetto> anyone feel like working on 10.000 C/GTK+/libsilc lines of code ?
<zul> norsetto: not really
<bddebian> norsetto: That much I knew, thanks :-)
* norsetto  is not surprised .....
<norsetto> ScottK: well, if you put it that way you may look at bug 131325 .....
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131325 in conky "Gutsy uses old version of conky." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131325
<norsetto> ScottK: and perhaps convince zul to do the same .....
* norsetto doesn't know the meaning of the word shame
<bddebian> and mergeant and and and... :-)
<norsetto> bddebian: sorry, not understand, not speak very good
<bddebian> I mean there are a lot of outdated packages
<norsetto> bddebian: me not outdated, just not youngish
* bddebian is confused now
<\sh> ScottK, you told me to have a look over wine on revu....I see the upload comes from scott ritchie
<\sh> ScottK, regarding wine, I trust him from my heart...he's the maintainer of the package ubuntu uses since a long time...he's trustworthy :)
<ScottK> OK.
* ScottK didn't know.
<ScottK> Thanks for looking.
<\sh> ScottK, Scott Ritchie is the wine guy, he's the maintainer of the winehq packages we used since breezy I think
<\sh> ScottK, I wanted that he'd to become a MOTU , but dholbach was not my opinion...for wine, he's the best choice Ubuntu has
<\sh> .oO(I think it was dholbach who said something against this idea...need to check my inbox)
<bddebian> Damn, where has persia been?
<jussi01> persia is caught up with $reallife
<bddebian> :-(  I know that feeling
<davromaniak> the only ubuntu CC member online is our sabdfl
<davromaniak> I think I will wait tomorrow
<\sh> davromaniak, I think our sabdfl has more important things to do..I mean it's friday evening...19 UTC... it's party time or time for doing real money business
<davromaniak> yes
<davromaniak> and I don't want to angry him
<\sh> is christer edwards on irc?
<davromaniak> why ?
<norsetto> bddebian: do you mind me doing wmtop?
<\sh> I have a colleague, who ran a tor-server in germany...he's just waiting for a court trial
<davromaniak> ok
<bddebian> norsetto: Of course not, have at it :-)
<norsetto> bddebian: thx
<\sh> so, regarding tor, it's not legal and sometimes really not secure if you are starting up with logfiles
<\sh> "it's not legal" == "not legal in all countries of the world"
<davromaniak> ok
<jussi01> speaking of legalities, what are the legalities of msttcorfonts?
<jussi01> ie. can a business use them no problems?
<ScottK> jussi01: Read the license file.
<jussi01> ScottK: I had a quick browse, but im stupid..... ;)
<jussi01> and I want confirmation.... ;)
<JanC> jussi01: it's legal, as long as they install them from the official archives provided by Microsoft
<JanC> which is what the Ubuntu/Debian package does (download and unpack those archives)
<jussi01> JanC: ok, thanks, so an install from our reps is all good?
<ScottK> Yes.
<jussi01> ok, great!
<jussi01>  :)
* jussi01 got a job if you didnt notice, and runs kubuntu onhis work machine... :)
<JanC> but they can't copy the font files separately to another system
<jussi01> JanC: thats fine, I just need them for my use at work...
<jussi01> :D
<davromaniak> I got a job, and my co-workers are geek as Paris Hilton is smart and intelligent, :(
<jussi01> lol
<jussi01> nice
* jussi01 works for this company: www.navicron.com
<davromaniak> and I'm in the sysadmin service of the second french hosting company
* davromaniak works for ecritel : http://www.ecritel.net/
<JanC> Paris Hilton isn't smart and intelligent?  8-O
<davromaniak> sometimes, the customers are better sysadmin than my co-workers
<JanC> lol
<jussi01> lol
<davromaniak> everytime I send a funny link like http://www.xkcd.com/309/ I have better to hide
<JanC> well, I once (6-7 years ago) had to explain to someone of the Belgacom business internet support help desk what an MX record was  :-/
<davromaniak> JanC, I had to explain what a Domain Name Server is to the chief of my service
<JanC> cool
<davromaniak> I thought about killing myself, or quit this job, but I made the monitoring system, and without me, they can't use nagios and oreon
<JanC> sounds great
<davromaniak> when you administrate 1500 servers, monitoring system is critical
<JanC> how did they become the second French hosting company?
<davromaniak> I don't know
<JanC> do you mean 1500 for the company or for you ?
<davromaniak> for example, we host manpower.fr, and it's the only customer to have 6 digits in the total monthly price (+ 2 digits for the cents)
<davromaniak> JanC, ecritel has about 1500 servers, so it's 1500 servers for a service of 6 persons
<JanC> lol, the ecritel.net front page looks really unprofessional when viewed with JavaScript disabled  :-P
<davromaniak> JanC, it's not the worst thing
<JanC> 1500 doesn't sound like that much to me
<jussi01> JanC: that xkcd link is very cool...lol
<davromaniak> 1500 is the known number, but ecritel buys others hosting company like speedy gonzalez runs
<JanC> ah, they have lots of money from other business then ?
<davromaniak> in the last 6 month, ecritel bought 2 companies, and we still not had enough time to count it
<davromaniak> and all the intranet pages looks shitty with firefox, but looks perfect with IE, :(
<davromaniak> 3 days ago, one of my co-workers tried to delete a monitored service from oreon, he deleted 150 hosts, :(, 4 hours of work to repair it, and an irrestible vengence or murder envy
<davromaniak> from this problem, only my home and office IPs are allowed to connect to it
<norsetto> ScottK: thanks for looking at bug 131325
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131325 in conky "Gutsy uses old version of conky." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131325
<ScottK> NP
<xtknight> _MMA_, are you around?
<_MMA_> Yep
<xtknight> _MMA_, sadly i'm unable to get align_image_stack to compile with the old hugin, so i may have to use the new one which won't include zhang_undistort.  is this acceptable?
<xtknight> i haven't received a response from the list yet about zhang_undistort that doesn't compile, but the new hugin will still be needed w/e the case, probably
<xtknight> because the align_image_stack needs the new headers of the svn
<xtknight> or maybe align_image_stack could be "statically linked" somehow?
<xtknight> maybe hugin-svn could be a separate package from hugin?
<xtknight> what do you think?
<_MMA_> xtknight: Without knowing the impact I honestly feel it shouldnt be done. If you can say with all certainty that it wont impact the normal usage of Hugin then Im fine.
<_MMA_> "hugin-svn" sounds fine. Then have your app (I forgot) depend on that.
<xtknight> great
<_MMA_> If that can be done.
<xtknight> i don't know.. is it too late for new packages?  I got a UVFe approved for this but does UVFe mean this is fine?
<_MMA_> Or is acceptable to the admins.
<_MMA_> xtknight: Im not the most knowlegable person for that. :(
<xtknight> ah k
<xtknight> no problem.  well i hope this solution will work (new pkg of hugin-svn)
<xtknight> not entirely sure the hugin svn doesn't break things, because, well, it's an svn
<_MMA_> Sure.
<ScottK> xtknight: What bug #
<xtknight> ScottK, Bug 135111
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135111 in hugin "[UVFe]  hugin svn needs packaged for qtpfsgui" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135111
<ScottK> That means it can be uploaded.  No guarantees the archive admins will have time to NEW it.
<xtknight> no guarantee that it will be in the repositories?  would i have to file something else for a new pkg?
<ScottK> No.  That's it.  Just the archive admins have other stuff to do, so no guarantee they'll have time.
<xtknight> ahh ok
<xtknight> well if hugin and hugin-svn would have to Conflict with each other, then i guess installing Qtpfsgui (requiring hugin-svn) would be impossible alongside apps that require simply "hugin".  not sure of the best way to resolve this.  it would be nice if both could be installed at the same time to different directories
<_MMA_> xtknight: Well you could set Qtpfsgui to conflict with "hugin".
<_MMA_> So wouldnt let then both be installed but should reduce issues.
<_MMA_> *them
<xtknight> hmm
<xtknight> _MMA_, so Qtpfsgui Conflicts with hugin, but hugin does not conflict with hugin-svn?
<xtknight> trying to get a grasp on this
<_MMA_> You would also have to set "hugin-svn" to conflict with "hugin".
<xtknight> _MMA_, maybe i could simply provide align_image_stack alone in a separate package and avoid all issues?
<xtknight> not sure how this would work though.  orig.tar.gz with the svn version, and .diff removing everything except align_image_stack?  would that be acceptable?
<_MMA_> xtknight: That Im unsre of. I would also thing yo uwhould have to set simular conflicts.
<_MMA_> *you would
<_MMA_> And Im not a packing guru either. I just know a little. :)
<xtknight> actually i dont think align_image_stack needs any libs.  it seems to be statically linked.
<xtknight> well it does need libc ,etc
<xtknight> some generic ones, nothing specific
<xtknight> _MMA_, if all else fails would you mind testing for regressions?
<_MMA_> xtknight: After the fact?
<xtknight> _MMA_, i would provide you with a hugin svn deb before we upload it
<_MMA_> Ill test any packages you send me.
<_MMA_> Sure.
<xtknight> ok
<xtknight> that would be a giant help
<xtknight> because this is a big mess
<cbx33> hey guys
<cbx33> what is the format for pot files
<cbx33>  12 		 #: C/packagingguide-C.omf:6(creator)
<cbx33> 13 		msgid "ubuntu-doc@lists.ubuntu.com (Ubuntu Documentation Project)"
<cbx33> 14 		msgstr ""
<cbx33>  44 		 #: C/updating.xml:26(para)
<cbx33> 45 		msgid "To patch the program's source code, you could simply download the current &ubuntu; source package (with <application>apt-get source</application>) and make the needed changes. You can then add a new entry to the <filename>debian/changelog</filename> using <application>dch -i</application> or <application>dch -v &lt;version&gt;-&lt;revision&gt;</application> to specify the new revision. When you run <application>debuild -S</application>
<cbx33> from the source directory you will have a new source package with a new <filename>.diff.gz</filename> in the parent directory that contains your changes. A problem with this approach is that the distinction between source and patches is unclear."
<cbx33> 46 		msgstr ""
<cbx33> 26(para)
<cbx33> means line 26
<cbx33> and it's a paragraph?
<deadwill> bye all
<deadwill> o/
<Baby> does anyone know if Kmos is coming back?
<Baby> I need to upload pingus and don't know if he wants to help comaintaining it or not
<Baby> and I have to take a decision noe
<geser> he u
<geser> he usually writes here
<Baby> yup, i don't know if he's gone or just lost his connection
<Baby> and I asked him 3 times if he wanted to comaintain pingus and i still have no answer
<Baby> i need to take a decision about it now, as I want to upload the package
<geser> he had some negative experiences with MOTU in the last past days, so hard to say if it's his connection or not
<Baby> :(
<Baby> I cannot wait much more, I'll wait for him 15 minutes or so, then upload it without him as uploader and we'll correct that later if he wants to join
<Baby> I think it's the safest option for the moment
<norsetto> Baby: did you see his email? I guess so but better check
#ubuntu-motu 2007-09-01
<Fujitsu> Morning all.
<geser> Hi Fujitsu
<jrib> hey Fujitsu
<Fujitsu> Hi geser, jrib.
<LaserJock> hi hi hi MOTU Land!
<geser> Hi LaserJock
<Fujitsu> Hi LaserJock.
<LaserJock> Fujitsu!!
<LaserJock> hi geser
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: you still doing MOTU Science lists?
* imbrandon yawns
<LaserJock> hi imbrandon
<imbrandon> heya LaserJock
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: What kind of lists?
<Fujitsu> Hi imbrandon.
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: the mdt and bug lists
* geser says good night to everybody and goes to bed
<Fujitsu> MDT: yes. Bugs: I don't think so... the script broke, and we can do it in the normal interface anyway.
<Fujitsu> geser: Night.
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: I don't like the normal interface
<LaserJock> but that's a small thing
<LaserJock> the mdt lists are a bigger deal
<Fujitsu> I'll see how broken the bug thing is.
<Fujitsu> But as far as I know mdt is still going fine.
<LaserJock> I can make the lists, but I can't really cron it
<LaserJock> as my server isn't running Debian/Ubuntu
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<Fujitsu> I was fortunately on one of the ServerPronto servers that wasn't compromised.
<Fujitsu> We've had a pretty good security policy from the start.
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: Back up at http://people.ubuntu.org.au/~fujitsu/motuscience/bugs/
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: excellent
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: Do we want to kill of scigraphica like Debian?
<Fujitsu> *off
<LaserJock> oh, did they finally get rid of it?
<Fujitsu> We've only got the two nasty bugs.
<Fujitsu> They did.
<Fujitsu> Debian bug #438774
<ubotu> Debian bug 438774 in ftp.debian.org "RM: scigraphica -- RoQA; unmaintained; dead upstream" [Normal,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/438774
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: sounds reasonable to me
<Fujitsu> Ah, and textopo can die too, as it's replaced by texlive-science.
* Fujitsu requests them.
<bddebian> Heya gang
<justinwray> Hola
<LaserJock> hola Barryson
<bddebian> Heh, hi justinwray, LaserJock
<Fujitsu> Hi bddebian.
<bddebian> Heya Fujitsu
<bddebian> Now why the heck would the binaries of jmagick end up in NEW?
<Fujitsu> bddebian: It has never built before.
<Fujitsu> We got it building rather then removing it? So I wasn't entirely on crack?
* tonyyarusso saw they built some more stuff today, but not the various source packages from this week :(
<Fujitsu> tonyyarusso: `they'?
<bddebian> Fujitsu: Yeah, even though the Debian changelog said it added a b-d for kaffe-dev, they didn't.  All I had to do was change the kaffe b-d to kaffe-dev
<tonyyarusso> Fujitsu: archive gods
<Fujitsu> The archive guys don't build things...
<LaserJock> i.e. LP cron jobs
<tonyyarusso> Fujitsu: They "approve" or some such, right?  I don't know...there's some sort of step between sitting in +queue and sitting in +builds
<Fujitsu> tonyyarusso: Ah, they approve sources from NEW, but only if they're NEW.
<tonyyarusso> Fujitsu: Ah.
<tonyyarusso> Fujitsu: So then some sort of "A Okay" tag gets thrown on, and the auto-building stuff looks for that?
<Fujitsu> tonyyarusso: The package is approved from NEW, moves to ACCEPTED, then to DONE, then the build-queuer sees it and queues builds.
<tonyyarusso> Fujitsu: How can you view those different stages on LP ?
<Fujitsu> tonyyarusso: /ubuntu/gutsy/+queue, the dropdown at the top.
<tonyyarusso> Fujitsu: Ooooh (My eyes always ignore helpful dropdowns on LP for some reason - this happens a lot)
<Fujitsu> Mhm.
<tonyyarusso> so mine's not even accepted yet :(
<Fujitsu> Sources can sit in new for a while.
* tonyyarusso magically invents more Canonical employees
<tonyyarusso> Now, when things are accepted or rejected, is any sort of comment attached?
<Fujitsu> tonyyarusso: NAFAIK
<tonyyarusso> ok
<ScottK> Is there a way to specify to requestsync which GPG key/email address to use?
<tonyyarusso> Speaking of GPG keys...I could use some advice:
<xtknight> is there a guide to making an orig.tar.gz?  do you just tar.gz up the folder into the tar?  e.g. asdf.tar.gz\asdf\[source files are here] ?  or, asdf.tar.gz\[source files are here]  (omitting redundant dir name)?
<bddebian> You do not want the redundant sub-dir, no
<xtknight> likewise speaking of gpg keys i was wondering what happens if you lose the key you made for yourself.  are you doomed?  (not that i did)
<tonyyarusso> I have to use a mobile drive for school - it's a real 3.5" hard drive, installed into a removable tray, which then fits into a rack that installs into any 5 1/4" bay.  This means I can boot my systems on any computer at school.  Should I create a GPG key on there for those purposes I may use it for, or just avoid it altogether b/c of the security risk?
<ScottK> xtknight: You should have a backup, but if you lose either your secret key or the passphrase, you need to make a new one.
<tonyyarusso> I anticipate that this drive will never leave my sight, but I'm not 100% sure.
<xtknight> ScottK, what if i remember the PW i just didn't export the public or private key?
<xtknight> e.g. data loss
<ScottK> You need to have the private key or you need to start over.
<xtknight> if i start over, won't they think im an imposter?
<ScottK> Who?
<tonyyarusso> "they" being?
<ScottK> For LP, just add the new key to your LP ID.
<xtknight> ah ok
<xtknight> the point of signing something is so that they know it's "you".  if i created a new key all of a sudden that didnt match any of my previous ones, that probably wouldnt go over too well.
<ScottK> As long as it's in LP, LP won't care.
<xtknight> k
<xtknight> how would you make a .diff.gz?
<xtknight> does that sound good? "diff -u ../orig/hugin/ hugin > hugin_0.7~svn2420.diff.gz"
<Fujitsu> xtknight: debuild
<Fujitsu> Or dpkg-buildpackage
<xtknight> Fujitsu,  oh so debuild will make it once i give it the orig in ../ ?
<tonyyarusso> xtknight: yeah
<xtknight> cool beans :)
<bddebian> Is there a better replacement for j2re1.4?
<tonyyarusso> (how do debuild and dpkg-buildpackage differ?)
<Fujitsu> bddebian: Yeah. Not java.
<bddebian> Fujitsu: Well that's obvious, but besides that :-)
<Fujitsu> tonyyarusso: debuild does some build environment cleaning and various other magic... it's basically a wrapper around dpkg-buildpackage.
<tonyyarusso> Fujitsu: so debuild would be preferred then.
<LaserJock> debuild is *the* way to go
<zakame> pdebuild too
<LaserJock> I don't know why people use dpkg-buildpackage
<xtknight> now if i'm updating "somebody else"'s package, should the maintainer be him, me, or Ubuntu MOTU?  The XSBC-Orig should still be the first Debian maintainer of the package?
<LaserJock> debuild is shorter
<bddebian> LaserJock: I do :-)
<Fujitsu> zakame: sbuild > pbuilder
<bddebian> I'm old and crusty ya know :-)
<LaserJock> bddebian: well, we know you are special
<LaserJock> ;-)
<bddebian> That's spethial ;-P
<bddebian> So let me ask differently.  Is there a runtime match for gcj ?
<Fujitsu> gij?
<zakame> Fujitsu: right
<LaserJock> I like pbuilder
<LaserJock> I need to try sbuild out, but I've just not had time
<zakame> but I still find pdebuild/cowdancer easier to set up
<LaserJock> but I don't use LVM so I'm not sure why it would be that much better
<bddebian> Fujitsu: But that's just the interpreter.  It doesn't include a vm right?
<bddebian> I wonder if kaffe would work
<Fujitsu> bddebian: No idea. I don't do Java.
<bddebian> Me either :-(
<nixternal> bddebian: there is no better replacement for any of the sun java components
<nixternal> blackdown was the closest on the jre side
<bddebian> j2re1.4 is blackdown isn't it?
<LaserJock> that's why I just won't deal with Java until Sun open sources their stuff
<LaserJock> it's just to messy for me to get straight
<nixternal> blackdown is something different I thought
<nixternal> I just use all of the java components right now because they are the only ones that work worth a darn for my java classes
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: I think part of the wiki still says dpkg-buildpackage, or I wouldn't have tried it.
<bddebian> !j2re1.4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about j2re1.4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bddebian> pfft
<zakame> blackdown is still sun java right?
<LaserJock> well, it's not a "still" thing. Some people prefer dpkg-buildpackage it seems
<nixternal> !jre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nixternal> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<nixternal> ahh, you are right about blackdown
<nixternal> j2* is blackdown
<bddebian> Well freemind fails to build with j2sdk1.4.  I can build it with gcj but I don't know what that will do to the runtime environment
<ScottK> StevenK: If I came up with a patch for requestsync to add the equivalent of -k in dpkg-buildpackage, would you take the patch?
<ScottK> Not saying on what schedule, but I'll add it to the TODO if you're good with the idea.
<tonyyarusso> Freemind is going into gutsy?
<bddebian> It's already in but FTBFSs
<tonyyarusso> Fun.  Hope it gets fixed - could be useful.
<bddebian> Well as I said, I can build it with gcj but that doesn't help the runtime environment
<tonyyarusso> bddebian: Have you talked to Eric Lavarde yet?
<bddebian> Nope
* ScottK senses tonyyarusso about to volunteer...
<tonyyarusso> bddebian: Seems to manage it in Debian, according to http://packages.debian.org/unstable/text/freemind
<bddebian> Yep
<tonyyarusso> bddebian: Have you been able to compare your source packages yet?
<bddebian> tonyyarusso: ??
<tonyyarusso> bddebian: Were you working from his, or starting from scratch?
* tonyyarusso is spewing ideas - maybe there's something in there we don't know yet?
<bddebian> tonyyarusso: It was synced from Debian.  Same version
<tonyyarusso> bddebian: oh.  nvm me then :S
<bddebian> :-)
<xtknight> what tells debian to make multiple debs for one source package?
<bddebian> debian/control
<xtknight> how does it know which files to give to each deb?
<bddebian> There is 1 source entry and x binary package entries
<bddebian> Oh
<bddebian> Depends on the packaging type
<xtknight> hmm
<LaserJock> generally you can use a .install file
<LaserJock> so like binarypackage1.install binarypackage2.install
<LaserJock> if you are using debhelper/cdbs
<xtknight> .install is a static thing that it always looks for, i assume?
<xtknight> i dont see .install referenced
<crimsun> debian/*.install
<LaserJock> there isn't a .install file in debian/ ?
<bddebian> They are inside the debian/ dir as well
<LaserJock> crimsun!!!
<LaserJock> holy cow!
<xtknight> there is, but what tells it to look at .install and not .destroy? :)
<LaserJock> dh_install is a debhelper script
<xtknight> it always has to be "binarypkg.install"?
<LaserJock> and it know to look at .install
<bddebian> heh
<LaserJock> well, if you don't have to distinguish you can do just install
<LaserJock> but yeah, if you have multiple binaries you do <binarypackage>.install
<LaserJock> crimsun: nice to see you are still alive
<white> !info polipo gutsy
<ubotu> polipo: a small, caching web proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 186 kB, installed size 800 kB
<white> someone might want to look into an upgrade for polipo
<bddebian> ho hum
<crimsun> to 1.0.2-1?
<white> !info backup-manager gutsy
<ubotu> backup-manager: command-line backup tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.6-1 (gutsy), package size 111 kB, installed size 604 kB
<white> crimsun: that is the version, which is marked as fixed, yes
<xtknight> ok what is  ${shlibs:Depends} replaced by?
<white> backup-manager to 0.7.6-3
<white> !info mapserver gutsy
<ubotu> Package mapserver does not exist in gutsy
<crimsun> likely just needs UVF exception requests
<white> !info perl-mapscript gutsy
<ubotu> perl-mapscript: perl mapserver library. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.10.2-1 (gutsy), package size 699 kB, installed size 2048 kB
<crimsun> I've been away most of this dev cycle, so I'm not 100% on the protocol
<white> mapserver to 4.10.3-1 , but the patch could probably be backportet
<LaserJock> white: do you have time to file bugs?
<LaserJock> white: if so tag them with "upgrade"
<ScottK> LaserJock: white serves as a communication device from Debian to Ubuntu.  AFAIK he doesn't actually do stuff like that.
<LaserJock> communication is much nicer via bugs than IRC though
<LaserJock> or at least email
<LaserJock> but I realize he probably doesn't have a  lot of time, hence my first question
<ScottK> Sure.  Just saying.
<ScottK> Maybe there's a motu hopeful here that would be willing to file bugs ...
<white> LaserJock: nope, sorry just wanted to forward the stuff from last night and after i upload the bugzilla NMU i need to study a bit :/
<LaserJock> no problemo
<bddebian> Yes lord knows we need more bugs :-)
<crimsun> well you two are 2/3 of the trinity, so that's a non-issue ;)
<bddebian> Hah, not anymore.  I'm pretty much more useless than ever :-(
<minghua> banshee's "shuffle playback mode" seems to be completely broken.
<minghua> It neither is random nor covers all the songs.
<minghua> I have five songs in my list, and banshee gives me 1->3->5->1->3->5... in this shuffle mode.
<minghua> :-(
<Flannel> minghua: How do you know that's not random?
* LaserJock thinks about the probability
<minghua> Flannel: I am not exactly sure, but I can calculate the probability if you really want...
<xtknight> so dpkg-shlibdeps makes shlibs:Depends what does the misc Depends?
<minghua> I think this is the fourth round it starts with no. 1.
<minghua> xtknight: Please rephrase, I don't understand you question.
<xtknight> minghua, how do i get ${misc:Depends} ?
<Flannel> minghua: maybe you should go play the lottery if it keeps playing 1,3,5...
<minghua> xtknight: ${misc:Depends} is added by different programs.
<xtknight> minghua, dpkg-shlibdeps made substvars that set ${shlibs:Depends}, but there is a ${misc:Depends} i need to set
<xtknight> (basically i'm using another package as a template and these variables don't exist anymore, i'm not sure how to create them for what's in the package now)
<LaserJock>  misc:Depends is used by debhelper
<LaserJock> to add in stuff it needs
<minghua> xtknight: For example, I believe dh_installdebconf adds debconf into ${misc:Depends}.
<xtknight> dpkg-gencontrol: warning: unknown substitution variable ${misc:Depends}
<xtknight> ?
<minghua> xtknight: Exactly what do you want to set ${misc:Depends} to?
<xtknight> that happened for shlibs.  then i ran dpkg-shlibdeps and the shlibs error is gone.  now i need to deal with misc
<minghua> xtknight: If you don't need/use ${misc:Depends}, don't add it in Depends: line in debian/control.
<xtknight> minghua,  hmm.  i guess i dont.  i can always check deps with pbuilder right?
<minghua> xtknight: pbuilder usually only find problems in build dependencies, not (binary) dependencies.
<xtknight> i'm wondering where ${misc:Depends} is set, though.  what tells debuild what the variable misc:Depends is ?  i would like to take a look at what another pkg has this variable set to, for example
<minghua> You really need to know your package to decide if you need ${misc:Depends} or not.
<xtknight> it's pretty small, so probably nothing
<minghua> xtknight: After building, the value of ${misc:Depends} is in debian/<package-name>.substvars.
<xtknight> ahh ok
<xtknight> if it installs and runs on a fresh chroot, the it Depends on nothing, is that righT?
<xtknight> or maybe if it needs a specific version of something
<minghua> Okay, I got my no. 2 song.  Never mind what I complained about banshee.
<minghua> (I still suspect there is something wrong, though.)
<xtknight> what did shlibdeps do?  didn't that just detect the dependencies of my binary package?
<RAOF> minghua: It's because it's actually random, not a shuffle.
<RAOF> I think you'll find that rhythmbox does an actual shuffle without replacement, but banshee doesn't (yet).
<minghua> RAOF: Yeah, good point.  Still many 1->3->5 rounds should be a rather small probability event...
<minghua> Yes, rhythmbox's shuffle mode goes over all songs before starting next round.
<RAOF> minghua: That's actually really hard to determine :).
<minghua> I'll report a bug after some more experimentation.
<RAOF> The next banshee release is getting an actual play queue as a part of it's huge rewriting.  Maybe that'll turn "random" into "shuffle".
<minghua> At least, there is a "call it random mode instead of shuffle mode" bug to report.
<RAOF> Point.
<minghua> RAOF: Nice.  Do you happen to know the ETA of next banshee release?
<RAOF> minghua: No.  We've actually got all the code (it's in the 0.13.1 release we've currently got), it's just not hooked up to anything yet!
<minghua> Hmm.
<minghua> RAOF: Thanks for the explanation.
<white> !info bugzilla gutsy
<ubotu> bugzilla: web-based bug tracking system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.22.1-2.1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 811 kB, installed size 4436 kB
<RAOF> Actually, the next banshee release should bring it pretty much up to parity with rhythmbox.  There's a lot of performance work done, play queue, etc.
<white> you might want to check out the NMU 2.22.1-2.2
<white> there was another CVE fixed
<LaserJock> heah, is anybody writing this down? :-)
<RAOF> Eh, it's all logged :)
<crimsun> nmu should be a non-issue, since it's not an uv
<white> LaserJock: actually it might be a good idea, if one MOTU would subscribe to the testing-security tracker list and maybe he and me could have a list somewhere, so you guys could work on syncing/merging it
<LaserJock> RAOF: yeah, but people need to actually do it, you know ;-)
<white> LaserJock: or someone subscribes to the whole crap i am saying here
<white> anyway, see you later
<LaserJock> thanks white
<RAOF> Yeah, thanks.
<bddebian> Any of you use/know audacious?
<LaserJock> is that the audo editor app?
<LaserJock> *audio
<bddebian> Yeah I think
<RAOF> Isn't that the xmms forky thing?
<RAOF> There's audacious & audacity, and they're two different projects, right?
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> maybe audacity is the audio editor
<RAOF> That's what aptitude thinks, too :)
<bddebian> Yeah audacious is a fork of xmms
<xtknight> well i've got my package built with debuild.  all goes well it is installs my program.  but im having troubles with pbuilder, ./configure script permission denied.  i think this is why: " dpkg-source: warning: executable mode 0755 of 'configure' will not be represented in diff." but how can i solve this?  the orig.tar.gz uses a "bootstrap" that creates a configure file.
<xtknight> it installs my program*
<minghua> xtknight: Don't put the configure script in .diff.gz, and run bootstrap at build time, is one option.
<xtknight> ok
<xtknight> minghua, the package of "hugin" (that i am updating) which is in gutsy uses a "configure" in its main dir which is why i went that route to begin with
<minghua> xtknight: Is the configure script in gutsy package in .orig.tar.gz or .diff.gz?
<bddebian> Gnight folks
<xtknight> minghua, well he put it in the orig
<xtknight> minghua, i don't think that is the "true" original though, because that orig file still has a bootstrap
<xtknight> my orig is a direct mirror of what i got off sourceforge
<minghua> xtknight: Are you packaging a new upstream?
<minghua> !info hugin gutsy
<ubotu> hugin: a Panorama Tools GUI to make panoramas from multiple pictures. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7~beta4-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 88 kB, installed size 132 kB
<xtknight> minghua,  ok a bit complicated.  i am packaging part of "Hugin SVN", align_image_stack which needs to be built against Hugin SVN.  it will not build against the hugin in there.  so i made a new pkg with align_image_stack and all the updates headers it needs to compile.  great, so with no dynamic libraries we're all set right?
<xtknight> ( i could not simply update hugin to hugin svn for regressions reasons )
<xtknight> align_image_stack is only in Hugin svn
<xtknight> there is no release which contains it
<minghua> xtknight: Honestly I don't see much point talking about updating a package to an SVN version at this stage of release cycle.
<xtknight> minghua,  this is a different package, not an update
<minghua> xtknight: It's essentially the same.  I don't think it stands any chance of getting into gutsy.
<xtknight> minghua, ok well i wouldn't really like to explain the whole situation again.  Bug 135111
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135111 in hugin "[UVFe]  hugin svn needs packaged for qtpfsgui" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135111
<xtknight> basically i decided i could not update it because it may cause regressions (see last comment)
<xtknight> so instead i am making a new pkg to include the program i need, standalone
<xtknight> i think this is the best option for best user experience
<xtknight> in fact i should add this to the comments there to clarify things
<xtknight> sorry for the confusion
<minghua> xtknight: I see the whole picture now.  However you didn't put you new plan (two packages) in the bug report, and you haven't got approval yet.  And this time you need a New Package Freeze exception, and I doubt the current UVF exception approval counts.
<xtknight> minghua, ok I have no problem filing for the New Package Freeze exception and ditching the previous UVFe idea.  i would like the new program included in Gutsy (it is very small and depends on very little), but I don't want to cause regressions by needlessly updating hugin
<minghua> xtknight: I understands you goal.  However I don't think you approach is a good idea, and I wouldn't grant approval if I were the release manager.
<xtknight> minghua, how would you go about it?
<minghua> xtknight: I would just bite the bullet and prepare the updated hugin and new package for hardy.
<minghua> xtknight: Because in my opinion release pre-mature packages is worse than not release anything at all.
* ScottK if feeling kind of oogy about the whole thing right now.
<xtknight> since align_image_stack is in no hugin release then i will probably just forget about it, and make a new package once it is contained in a stable release which probably won't be until Hardy
<xtknight> it would save a lot of trouble but i don't see how the current solution is any worse than what was already approved
<xtknight> it would be the same code basically in a different package to avoid conflicts
<minghua> "what is already approved" is not achieved yet.
<minghua> In case it's not clear, my preference is "keeping the status quo", no updating hugin package, nor new hugin-svn package, everything can wait for hardy.
<ScottK> xtknight: You are on a different plan now than we acked.  IMO you need to ask again.
<xtknight> ScottK, oh, i have no problem asking for a New Package approval instead, but i am confused about the resistance to my current plan
<xtknight> well i'll just do it and see what happens.  if they think it will wait until Hardy they will disapprove it, right?
<ScottK> From my perspective, you asked for one thing and now you do another.
<minghua> xtknight: I'm not a release manager (or motu-uvf team member?), so my resistance doesn't really matter.
* ScottK has yet to form an opinion on the new option, but each trip to NEW takes a significant amount of archive admin time.
<ScottK> So it's not a freebie option.
<minghua> xtknight: My suggestion would be "ask first".
<xtknight> don't know it is probably too much trouble than it's worth for everybody
<ScottK> xtknight: Off the top of my head, I'd say wait for Hardy.
<ScottK> That's my advice, not speaking as motu-uvg
<ScottK> err uvf
<StevenK> ScottK: Re: your patch for requestsync, why?
<ScottK> Because requestsync takes the first secret key on your keyring.
<ScottK> In my case, that's not the one I use for Ubuntu, so it's  PITA.
<ScottK> Note that I don't have the patch yet, just the annoyance factor that may rise into motivation.
<ScottK> I think I should get to bed.  Good night all.
<tonyyarusso> g'night
<StevenK> ScottK: Drat, I missed you since I was putting shopping away. I'm happy to wait for a patch. If you have any trouble writting it, I'm happy to fix/debug, too.
<xtknight> ScottK, minghua thank you for your thoughts.  i will see what my mentor thinks but most likely i will wait until Hardy
<minghua> xtknight: You are welcome.
<xtknight> i wasn't too happy about this but worst case i can put up a page about "how to get qtpfsgui" working in ubuntu on the forums, etc in absense of a package
<ScottK> StevenK: I'm actually still here.
<ScottK> StevenK: If you feel motivated, feel free to go ahead.  I've a long TODO list, so I don't know how soon I'd get to it.
<StevenK> ScottK: I had to add the code for option parsing to requestsync due to sponsorship and such like, and it's actually a nice request. I think I can knock it over quickly, unless you want to cut your teeth on some Python.
<ScottK> No.  I do enough Python on other things, so go ahead.
<ScottK> Thanks for looking into it.
<StevenK> It seems more interesting than looking at unmetdeps right now.
<ScottK> Heh.
<ScottK> OK.  Off to bed, really this time...  Good night once again.
<StevenK> Night ScottK
<TheMuso> Hey folks
* LongPointyStick waves
* RAOF waves back.
<RAOF> So, I'm trying to debug why trackerd segfaults somewhere in my $HOME.
<RAOF> It's nice and reproducible.  However, the gdb backtrace is populated by 71 ?? calls.
<RAOF> Also, valgrind SIGILLs when I try to run valgrind against it.
<\sh> moins
<\sh> anyone upto sponsor some bugfixes to universe? :)
<geser> morning
<jeromeg> geser : hello, have you been able to test dvgrab 3.0 with your dv camera ?
<geser> not yet, will do it today
<jeromeg> geser : thx very much, could you add your comments on the LP bug ?
<jeromeg> cause I'll be away today
<enyc> Hrrm'' i should suggest -motu include  nsd3 in ubuntu universe (please) -- its in debian testing, low dependancies, no non-free troubles, small and efficient ;-)
<enyc> [please]  ;-) --   shoul i be posting a wishlist bug or something?  should i be testing it myself somehow?
<minghua> !info nsd3
<ubotu> Package nsd3 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<minghua> !info nsd3 gutsy
<ubotu> Package nsd3 does not exist in gutsy
<enyc> ('nsd' is there already, which is NSD2)
<enyc> nsd3 is not compatible config, the debian packgae uses /etc/nsd3 instead of /etc/nsd  etc.
<enyc> !info nsd gutsy
<minghua> enyc: You need to file an UVF exception request if you want to get it into gutsy.
<ubotu> nsd: authoritative name domain server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.7-1 (gutsy), package size 152 kB, installed size 516 kB
<enyc> minghua: o
<minghua> enyc: s/UVF exception/Universe New Package Freeze exception/
<minghua> enyc: Briefly -- probably too late to ask at this time.
<minghua> enyc: It should be automatically imported in the next release (a.k.a. hardy) though.
<enyc> minghua: i see ;-)
<enyc> minghua: so "Briefly" 'all' debian packages are normally imported into ubuntu one way or another?
<minghua> enyc: Yes, at the start of a development cycle.  All main package (i.e. the free stuff) in unstable anyway.
<enyc> minghua: got you
<minghua> enyc: Which means special care probably needs to be taken for contrib/non-free or experimental packages.
<enyc> minghua: actually I would rather that ubuntu supported some of the newer NSD tools (i.e. not bind*) in main but thats another story ;-)
<enyc> minghua: yes... some go into multiverse... some may be medubuntu and not in  uubuntu as-such
<minghua> Yeah, get it into universe first before talking about main inclusion...
<enyc> minghua: ;-)
<jussi01> Hmmm, can someone point me to a page that explains the philosofy of why we update every 6 months and not when the app comes out?
<jussi01> ie. the release system?
<jussi01> Its not I dont understand it, I just want it in writing... :)
<\sh> jussi01, what needs to be written? there are several documents about "why is gentoo not enterprise ready", and that's all about it, that's why ubuntu is releasing every six months, or opensuse every year or so...
<jussi01> \sh: I was just meaning is there something on the official site (as I cant see it) that explains that we release every 6 months and a breif reason for it??
<\sh> isn't anywhere an blog article of Mark about it...hmm
<\sh> if anyone has time, and is so nice to sponsor some uploads...please see bug 136544 , bug 136547 and bug 136552 , thx :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136544 in etoken "[FTBFS]  etoken " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136544
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136547 in fxload "[FTBFS]  fxload (needs to be synced)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136547
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136552 in galculator "[FTBFS]  galculator " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136552
* \sh 's going shopping now :)
<\sh> cu later
<jussi01> see ya \sh
<zakame> quit
<emiri_> good morning, someone can advice me to get involved with ubuntu dev?
<geser> emiri_: hello, have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU already?
<emiri_> no, im going
<emiri_> Masters of the Universe?
<minghua> (or just read the channel topic...)
<emiri_> im reading the MOTU Recruitment page
<geser> emiri_: the community cared part from the archive is called universe and the dev responsible for it are called MOTUs
<emiri_> i knew universe and multiverse archives...
<emiri_> generate a contributor name as 'Masters of universe' from this is little bit funny
<emiri_> thats all
<DarkSun88> Hi
<soren> Could someone set the clock on the new revu machine? It's waaaay off.
<bluefoxicy> freaking crashers
<bluefoxicy> and damnit the -rt restricted modules don't have the nvidia driver >:|
<zakame> what crashers?
<bluefoxicy> I don't know
<bluefoxicy> my system was hanged this morning
<zakame> what were the charges?
<emiri_> can anyone add me to patch my first package?
<emiri_> I'm having problems in signing changes step
<geser> what problem do you have?
<emiri_> im following this tuto
<emiri_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/openweekedgy/Packaging101
<emiri_> i have this problem : apparently doing a patch we need to sign the changes
<emiri_> and my home dir .gnupg is owned by root
<gnomefreak> emiri_: change the owner
<gnomefreak> chmod
<geser> emiri_: signing is only important if you want to upload it somewhere
<emiri_> there is an option to tell "debuild" command to not sign the changes?
<geser> -uc -us
<emiri_> thanks I try
<emiri_> I have my .deb without signature
<emiri_> but I can't no longer clean the source
<emiri_> if I do "fakeroot debian/rules clean"
<emiri_> I find the following error:
<emiri_> Trying reverse patch debian/patches/01-fix-gtk-breakage.patch at level 1 ... 0 ... 2 ... failure.
<emiri_> how can I clean the source+patch to do another job?
<emiri_> such as a new source package with the changes (for example)
<emiri_> there's another way to clean the source?
<geser> have you modified the file this patch patches?
<emiri_> yes, I have executed the "cdbs-edit-patch" command
<emiri_> logged in a console
<emiri_> edit and save the file
<emiri_> and Control-D
<emiri_> after this I have compiled the .deb file
<emiri_> now I want to clean the compiled source to make a source .deb
<emiri_> thats ok?
<geser> should be, I don't see the error right now
<emiri_> usually do you use "fakeroot debian/rules clean" to clean the source?
<geser> I usually patch and build then the source package and let then a pbuilder build it
<geser> you could now save your patch outside the package dir and start from fresh
<geser> you need then only to copy back your saved patch to the patches dir again
<emiri_> pbuilder build packageName?
<geser> pbuilder build package.dsc
<emiri_> I try
<emiri_> it is instally many packages
<emiri_> excuse-me, instally->installing
<emiri_> argh!
<emiri_> "No package 'gtk+-2.0' found"
<emiri_> it may look for libgtk+-2.0
<emiri_> but it looks for gtk+-2.0
<emiri_> I thing the tuto its a bit out-of-date
<emiri_> I have to edit debian/control file?
<zakame> libgtk2.0-0
<emiri_> thx
<geser> emiri_: is that from running configure?
<luisbg> IT Crowd 2x2 is out!
<luisbg> =)
<Fujitsu> Ooh, didn't know 2x had started.
<StevenK> Neither did I.
<Fujitsu> Probably won't get it in .au for a few months.
* Fujitsu ponders firing up rtorrent.
* StevenK is in the process of firing up his torrent client.
<soren> ScottK: Thanks for the ack on system-config-samba
<ScottK> soren: No problem.  I agree it's something we really need.
<Fujitsu> Sounds nice and shiny.
<luisbg> =)
<ScottK> StevenK and soren: There are a number of UVFe's that I think are reasonable looking for a 2nd ack, so I'd commend the queue to you for a look...
<soren> ScottK: First thing Monday morning.
<soren> ScottK: I've got a huge backlog of real world shit to take care of after my holiday, too.
<StevenK> ScottK: I was planning to sleep, it being 1:20am
<ScottK> K
<StevenK> ScottK: In other news, http://wedontsleep.org/~steven/requestsync.py
<ScottK> Most of them are sync's so now or Monday doesn't may much difference.
* ScottK looks
<StevenK> ScottK: Please test that -k works before I upload it.
* StevenK watches the first two episodes of Season 2 IT Crowd download
<Fujitsu> Damn, 2x2 will take >1h :(
<ScottK> StevenK: Does not appear to be working for me.  Let me investigate.
<StevenK> ScottK: I add -r <keyid> to the gpg command line. I'm not certain if that is the right option.
<ScottK> I'm reading man gpg right now and I don't think it is.
<ScottK> From that man page that looks like an encryption recipient thing.
<StevenK> Doh
<ScottK> StevenK: -u
<StevenK> ScottK: Since it's a one-char change: the line number in question is 155, s/-r/-u/
<ScottK> Yes and it works.
<ScottK> You've also got an extraneous debug print statement left in there too.
<StevenK> Noted and killed, ta.
<ScottK> This is a separate feature request that just ocurred to me...
* StevenK stops himself running debsign.
<ScottK> If DEBEMAIL isn't set properly the script dies on the assert myemailaddress
<ScottK> It would be handy to trap that error and raise a useful error message.
<ScottK> Right now it just says "AssertionError"
<ScottK> Maybe something for the next upload ...
<StevenK> I haven't uploaded yet, and it sounds like a short change
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Would you rather just do it or I give you a diff?
<ScottK> It'll be ~ 3 lines
<StevenK> I've just done it.
<StevenK> But thanks for the offer. :-)
<ScottK> OK.  Not a problem.
* StevenK drags himself off to bed.
<StevenK> ScottK: I'll upload devscripts after I get up.
<ScottK> Sounds good.
<ScottK> Havd a good night.
<ScottK> Havd/Have
<ScottK> soren: Are you there?
<soren> ScottK: Yes?
<ScottK> soren: I'm looking at the samba config thing now.
<ScottK> Why XS-Python-Version: current?
<soren> Either someone told me to, or I copied it from a similar package.
<soren> I packaged it months ago, you see.
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> I see.
<soren> It's a good question, though.
<ScottK> I've seen Debian Python experts get in deep arguements about what current means/should mean.
<ScottK> If the poeple that are writing the tools can't agree on the semantics of current (and it doesn't appear to me that they can), I think it should be avoided.
<soren> I still haven't quite wrapped my head around the difference between current and all.
<POX_> ScottK: use it if you want to compile pyc files for one Python version only
<POX_> it's useful for python applications
<ScottK> OK.
<POX_> python modules should be compiled for all supported (and installed) Python versions
<ScottK> Why would you not want to do the same for apps?
<soren> POX_: I just don't quite understand how the statement "I believe this package will work with whatever is current at any given time" is different from "I believe this package can work with any version".
<POX_> if app is using /usr/bin/python, why shoul it's modules be compiled for other python versions?
<POX_> it's just a waste of space
<ScottK> Good morning mohammad
<mohammad> Good morning ScottK
<mohammad> it seems that the binary of https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/ttf-sil-scheherazade has not been generated yet. is that ok?
<POX_> soren: the difference is that you will not have pyc files compiled for python2.3, python2.4 and python2.6 if you use python2.5 only
<ScottK> mohammad: ttf-sil-scheherazade is now in Binary NEW, this means the source was accepted: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=&start=0
<ScottK> Once the binary is accepted, please file a removal request for ttf-scheherazade
<ScottK> POX_: So I guess it's a tradeoff between do you want the app compiled for all installed Python versions versus just one.  Disk space versus performance if someone uses the non-default Python.
<mohammad> how can I file this removal request? is there any special form?
<ScottK> mohammad: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Removal
<ScottK> We'll want to do a revision to zekr removing the dependency first.
<ScottK> soren: I guess my view tends to be that disk space is cheap, so why not make .pyc for all installed Python versions.
<POX_> ScottK: if someone uses non-default Python version, he will not be able to use this module, other python versions will simply not see it
<POX_> if module can be used outside application, sure - compile it for all versions
<ScottK> POX_: Thanks.
<mohammad> ScottK: Nicolas Spalinger asked me to synch ttf-sil-scheherazade in Ubuntu with http://yosch.org/packages/debian/ . Should I wait until the binary of ttf-sil-scheherazade be accepted?
<ScottK> mohammad: Let me look.
<yosch> mohammad, ScottK: hi guys
<ScottK> Hello.
<mohammad> Hello
<yosch> actually there are no changes between the package as uploaded to Debian and the one on my personal website
<ScottK> OK.
<yosch> and thanks for the quick reaction :)
<ScottK> If it's in Debian and the upstream source is the same version, it should'n't be a problem to sync it.  I would wait until after it gets out of Binary NEW.
<yosch> ScottK: ideally we should aim at reducing the deltas between font packages between Debian and Ubuntu (and other derivatives)
<mohammad> yosch: ok, but I think you sent me an email regarding the synch a few minutes ago.
<ScottK> yosch: I agree.  In general the smaller the diff with Debian, the better for both Ubuntu and Debian.
* ScottK actually joing Debian Python Modules Team to work on that for Python stuff even though he doesn't use Debian.
<ScottK> joing/joined
<mohammad> yosch: I think in debian/ttf-sil-scheherazade.defoma-hints Farsi should be replaced by Persian
<soren> ScottK: I suppose all would make more sense, then. I've already uploaded it, so I'll wait until it gets through NEW.
<yosch> mohammad: sorry. A bit confused here...
<ScottK> yosch: mohammad and I argued about this the other day.
<yosch> mohammad: the sync was to keep packages similar but the package I see in the queue has an ubuntu tag.
<mohammad> yosch: I am a persian native speaker, and as far as I know the official name of our language in English is Persian
<ScottK> soren: It's also be nice if you added comments in your patches DP# ...
<ScottK> yosch: Once we sync from Debian, that will go away.
<yosch> ScottK: OK got it.
<ScottK> mohammad: In general, there should be a good reason to maintain a difference between Debian and Ubuntu.  Since yosch is the Debian maintainer, I expect that Ubuntu will respect his choice on this.  So whatever he decides is fine here.
<ScottK> Each time there is an Ubuntu unique revision, it means more manual work by people who are already busy.
<yosch> mohammad: about the defoma hints. ISO 639-3 is "pes", I see alternate names:  	Persian, New Persian, Parsi, Irani
<mohammad> I agree to use the debian package :)
<yosch> mohammad: but you're the native speaker, we can change if needed
<mohammad> just take a look here: http://osdir.com/ml/misc.persiancomputing/2004-06/msg00158.html
<yosch> ScottK: mohammad has nicely agreed to join the fonts team and help the overall font efforts :)
<ScottK> Sounds great.
<yosch> mohammad: but I admit defoma is still misterious to me...
<ScottK> The more of this work gets done in Debian, the better for all of us.
<yosch> the goal is to enable the language communities to have good fonts and have packaging that make sense and is easier to maintain long term
<yosch> ScottK: yep teamwork
<mohammad> yosch, ScottK: I have to go, see you later
<ScottK> See you later.
<yosch> mohammad: OK bye
* Nafallo looks around
<LaserJock> hi Nafallo
* LaserJock checks his mail
<Nafallo> how much resources is needed for an ubuntuwirebox?
* Nafallo looks for what it might cost to put one online, so input would be appreciated.
<Nafallo> imbrandon: awake? ;-)
<Nafallo> would C2D suffice or would C2Q be better? x86 + x86-64 builders
<LaserJock> I think anything that boots would suffice ;-)
<Nafallo> baah.
<Nafallo> if I would do this I would want to do it proper.
<LaserJock> Nafallo: maybe send imbrandon an email
<Nafallo> probably place the server in the same building where Canonical has their servers as well.
<Nafallo> LaserJock: good idea.
* Nafallo looks at Tyan GT20 (B5191) for this
<Nafallo> do we need ubuntuwire now that PPA is in place btw?
<LaserJock> PPA is only i386 and amd64
<LaserJock> and I'm starting to wonder if the build queue is going to be a problem
<LaserJock> cbx33 uploaded a small package to his PPA yesterday and it took over 2hr before it got to the buildds
<geser> and you can't debug an FTBFS on an arch you don't have on PPA
<zul> heylo
<Nafallo> the box I'm thinking of would be x86 and x86_64 as well
<LaserJock> I think anything we get will be put to use
<Nafallo> oki :-)
<LaserJock> but it might be good to discuss it with a larger set of the team
<LaserJock> I personally don't know how much the current machines are being used
<Nafallo> agreed, and get pricing before I promise anything :-)
<LaserJock> other than I know sparky has been running REVU for us
<Nafallo> I think the current machines are offline, no?
<Nafallo> 3wared RAID10 with WD RE2 at least.
<Nafallo> that is probably as far as my spec has landed :-P
<norsetto> hello any and all
<Nafallo> and I would make sure it's in the same building as Canonicals racks
<LaserJock> wahoo, we are gonna have a good Behind MOTU interview
<norsetto> LaserJock: hmmm, I thought they were all good ....
* Nafallo can't reach www.ubuntuwire.com
<LaserJock> well, they are
<LaserJock> but it's been a while
<LaserJock> and this will  be a good one
<norsetto> LaserJock: is she good looking :-)
* norsetto is a male sciovinist and proud of it
<LaserJock> no, I wouldn't necessarily call him good looking. I'm sure his girlfriend would though ;-)
<zul> argh...baby is on acid or something
<LaserJock> ?
<norsetto> how is sciovinist spelled? if I have to die for it at least I would like to be able to write it properly
<LaserJock> zul: you're giving your baby acid?
<zul> LaserJock: hes acting like he is on acid
<LaserJock> you guys don't have any pot smokers around do you? :-)
<zul> umm...no of course not
<norsetto> chauvinist ... who would have thought
<norsetto> !jdong
<ubotu> jdong is Hobbsee: jdong: yes, but you're FULL OF CRACK!
<jdong> who rang?
<norsetto> .me hides behind laserjock
<Nafallo> jdong: hi :-)
<jdong> hi :)
<norsetto> anyone feel like reviewing an easy one on REVU?
<Nafallo> jdong: now that you're here. what's a good ubuntuwire box for x86 x86_64 when speaking resources?
<norsetto> just in case: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=197. It should be an easy one
<norsetto> zul: thx for the ditto
<zul> norsetto: np
<jdong> Nafallo: hmm, sorry, I woudln't know....
<Nafallo> jdong: thought you built a lot of stuff :-P
<geser> Nafallo: it can't never be to big
<norsetto> geser: hi there
<\sh> hey guys, if anyone has time, and is so nice to sponsor some uploads...please see bug 136544 , bug 136547 and bug 136552 , thx :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136544 in etoken "[FTBFS]  etoken " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136544
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136547 in fxload "[FTBFS]  fxload (needs to be synced)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136547
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136552 in galculator "[FTBFS]  galculator " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136552
<Nafallo> geser: I know :-P
<Nafallo> geser: but I should be able to afford it as well ;-)
<geser> Hi norsetto
<geser> \sh: can you subscribe u-u-s the next time so it doesn't get lost?
<\sh> geser, u-u-s?
<geser> ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<norsetto> zul: for bug 131325: just to be sure, is it ok for me to send the package to REVU for review? Or should I wait until the bug report is confirmed?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131325 in conky "Gutsy uses old version of conky." [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131325
<\sh> done
<\sh> ok..now switching to windows and fireing up css
<xtknight> a package can still be in universe if the maintainer is Ubuntu Core developers ?  i was under impression that these packages would be main but is that not always the case?  Ubotu is saying universe for qt4-qtconfig
<norsetto> xtknight: the criteria for the package to be in a certain repository is not related to the maintainer
<geser> xtknight: a source package can be in main but a binary package in universe
<xtknight> hmm
<xtknight> is ubotu giving the location of the src package or the binary package?  since the debdiff would be of the source package qt4-x11?  (ubotu doesn't have qt4-x11 in its memory, though)
<xtknight> a bit confused, i guess qt4-qtconfig is the binary and qt4-x11 is the source.  Bug 136425
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136425 in qt4-x11 "qtconfig-qt4 in Accessories?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136425
<xtknight> i had a debdiff ready just not sure to subscribe ubuntu motu or ubuntu main
<geser> ubotu knows only binary package (see also bug #135690)
<xtknight> Bug 135690
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135690 in ubuntu-bots "ubotu doesn't handle source packages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135690
<norsetto> xtknight: yes, qt4-x11 is a source package which provides, amongst others, qt4-qtconfig
<xtknight> k, packages.ubuntu.com has qt4-x11.  it's universe
<LaserJock> I filed a bug against ubotu for that, btw
<xtknight> well, it was for dapper.  it's not mentioned for gutsy.  http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/source/qt4-x11
<norsetto> xtknight: qt4-x11 is reported in main
<xtknight> ok so it was universe in dapper, main for gutsy
<norsetto> xtknight: yes, its main for gutsy
<xtknight> thanks
<norsetto> xtknight: and indeed universe for dapper
<norsetto> this package too: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=200 could do with some reviewing
<LaserJock> ok everybody
<LaserJock> Behind MOTU is up!
<soren> ScottK: I thought the dpatches were pretty self-explanatory, actually. Anything in particular in there that isn't?
<ScottK> soren: I could tell what they were from looking at them and the changelog, I just think it's a good general practice to say something in the dpatch comment line.  Not a big deal.
<jdong> Lutin: hey are we gonna get ffmpeg medibuntu for gutsy? :)
<Lutin> jdong: hopefully yes :)
<jdong> Lutin: fantastic
<Lutin> jdong: although I don't know when ... we're quite busy with gutsy stuff atm ;)
<jdong> Lutin: okay, no rush
<ScottK> norsetto: Ping
<ScottK> norsetto: There's a new clamav revision from Debian, but with a little changelog fiddling your patch applied, so I'm using it and leaving your name on it.
<norsetto> ScottK: as you wish, you can also use your name, I don't mind at all
<norsetto> What would you guys say about a package that has its own copy of a library that its already in the repositories (although two different snapshots with some API incompatibilities).
<geser> norsetto: for a security point of view the external copy should be used if possible
<norsetto> geser: external you mean, the self shipped one?
<broonie> No, you want to minimise the number of live copies of the library in the archive.
<crimsun> norsetto: meaning don't use the bundled one if at all possible.
<broonie> That way if there's a security problem in the library only one copy has to be updated.
<norsetto> broonie, crimsun: I'm glad to hear it, it confirms what I think. But let me play the devil's advocate for a moment. In this case, we carry and old snapshot (09/06) while for this package the developer wants to use a more recent snapshot (08/07) otherwise his package will not work (or might not work totally correctly). The problem is that this lib (libspeex) is unstanble, and the API is still in development.
<norsetto> broonie, crimsun: would it make sense to update our library too? Should we wait until the API is stable? Or we just impose our version upstream?
<norsetto> broonie, crimsun: let me add that our version is in sync with Debian
<crimsun> I think it would be very unwise to bundle a snapshot if we were in the 8.04 LTS dev cycle.  Given that we're not, I'm a bit less rigid.  You should assess how risky it will be to bundle a snapshot where the API is known to be a moving target.
<crimsun> 1) Despite -backports and -updates being options, we should act as if binary packages will only be installed once and not updated via any mechanism.  Will the program using the libspeex snapshot be stable and useful for 18 months?
<norsetto> crimsun: perhaps we can be pragmatic, the supposedly stable api is now in beta, so it could make sense to wait until this is officially released, which should be in time for 8.04
<geser> norsetto: given that libspeex1 has some rdepends, it's questionable if updating libspeex is a wise option
<crimsun> 2) Since our resources for Universe are limited, remaining synced with Debian's source versions poses less of a risk, generally, than bundling our own.
<crimsun> 3) Since speex is a main source package, my opinion is that we should not bundle further updates of our (Ubuntu) own this late in this dev cycle.
<crimsun> [to which geser has alluded] 
<norsetto> thanks, I think I have enough munitions
<norsetto> sorry, I forgot to give the bug number. Its bug 129081; I'm summarising the result of our discussion here, feel free to add to it if you think it necessary
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129081 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Mumble" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129081
<xtknight> what should i do about bugs like this?  Bug 136641 and 136643    they say that SVN fixes an issue, does that mean we should update mono to svn, or does it mean we should find which patch fixed the problem and backport it to the current version?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136641 in mono "Mono: Exception attempting to join IPv6 multicast group" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136641
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136643 in mono "Mono: System.Net.Sockets.SocketOptionName 0xe is not supported at IPv6 level" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136643
<LaserJock> xtknight: the latter at this point
<xtknight> if i try and work on it, should be "In Progress" and assigned to me?
<LaserJock> sure
<xtknight> thx
<xtknight> LaserJock, now there will probably be two patches for both of these.  do i need to a debdiff for each or should i just do one debdiff and do both at once?  (since if the package is updated my same old debdiff may have trouble applying)
<LaserJock> one debdiff should suffice
<xtknight> one debdiff that fixes both at once?
<LaserJock> yes
<xtknight> k
<norsetto> LaserJock: I thought BMOTU was out already!?
<geser> xtknight: I haven't checked if mono uses a patch system but if yes: put each fix into an own patch but you can provide only one debdiff for both bugs (containing both patch files)
<xtknight> geser, ok
<norsetto> LaserJock: http://laserjock.us/files/geser_screenshot.jpg => Page not found (geser: only 2 desktops: booooo :-))
<cbx33> ping imbrandon
<ScottK> norsetto: Uploaded already.  Used your name since you did all the work.
<norsetto> ScottK: actually, you did it, but never mind
* ScottK applied your patch.  That's all.
<norsetto> scottK: well, my patch its your stuff (I only added the dependancies changes)
<ScottK> norsetto: If you are feeling guilty, expunge your guilt by filing Debian bugs on the differences .... ;-)
<ScottK> Wow.  It even built for lpia already....
<norsetto> superm1: if you ever read this, your desk is a shame on the hackers category (not even a crust of old pizza....)
<norsetto> scottK; hehe, you volunteered already to file that bug :-D
* ScottK doesn't remember that.
<LaserJock> norsetto: where was that link?
<norsetto> laserjock: geser's interview I think
<norsetto> scottK: do you remember by any chance which executable required libcurl? Can't find any with ldd :-(
<LaserJock> norsetto: k, fixed
<ScottK> In clamav?
<norsetto> scottK: yes
<ScottK> norsetto: ^^
<ScottK> It was all the ones that I listed the dependency for it (3 IIRC).
<ScottK> I confess to guessing on the -dev dependency
<prak> is there a piklab on the list?
<norsetto> scottK: these 3 then: clamav-freshclam, clamav-milter, clamav-daemon. I didn't check the last two yet, but freshclam seems libcurl free
<nixternal> woo, new behind motu :)
<ScottK> Hmmm
<ScottK> norsetto: clamd definitely died with no libcurl.
<norsetto> cesare@desktop:~/clamav/clamav-0.91.2$ ldd /usr/sbin/clamd
<norsetto>         libclamav.so.2 => /usr/lib/libclamav.so.2 (0x00002b4091987000)
<norsetto>         libnsl.so.1 => /lib/libnsl.so.1 (0x00002b4091c26000)
<norsetto>         libpthread.so.0 => /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0x00002b4091e3f000)
<norsetto>         libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0x00002b409205a000)
<norsetto>         libz.so.1 => /usr/lib/libz.so.1 (0x00002b40923b6000)
<ScottK> Maybe it got fixed in the 0.91.2 release.  The 0.91 changelog claimed they had dropped libcurl.
<norsetto>         libbz2.so.1.0 => /lib/libbz2.so.1.0 (0x00002b40925cd000)
<norsetto>         libgmp.so.3 => /usr/lib/libgmp.so.3 (0x00002b40927dd000)
<norsetto>         /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x00002b4091769000)
<joejaxx> norsetto: please use pastebin
<norsetto> joejaxx: sorry
<ScottK> norsetto: Force remove libcurl and start clamd.  If it doesn't die, then I'll believe ldd.
<joejaxx> norsetto: no problem :)
<joejaxx> nixternal: where do you see the new behind motu?
<nixternal> planet ubuntu
<joejaxx> ok
<norsetto> ScottK: if I remove libcurl I remove half of my packages too .....
<ScottK> OK.  Let me try.
<ScottK> norsetto: I see what you mean.
<prak> is there a piklab on the list?
<ScottK> I'm building a non curl version now.  I should be able to install that on another machine that doesn't have X
<prak> for the deb packages?
<prak> or any plans of doing so?
<ScottK> prak: Are you asking if anyone has packaged it?
<prak> yes
<prak> or planning to package it?
<prak> i used to be able to look it up on adept/synaptic, but can't do it anymore
<ScottK> Hmm.  I didn't see it on Launchpad, so I don't think it's packaged.
<ScottK> For Gutsy, we are not accepting new packages anymore.
<norsetto> scottK: yeah, I've build one too
<prak> ScottK: ok
<Baby> which package?
<ScottK> prak: I don't see a needs-packaging bug either, so I doubt anyone has plans.
<ScottK> Baby: piklab
<Baby> hmmm it is for pic processors, isn't it?
<ScottK> prak: ^^^
<Baby> it would be nice to have piklab in debian too, btw
<Baby> doesn't seem to be there
<geser> MOTU now also maintains packages in Debian?
<Baby> nope, afaik
<Baby> but i'm interested in PICs :)
<norsetto> geser: U = Universe .....
<Baby> so I'll probably file an ITP for that
<geser> http://packages.qa.debian.org/g/gcc-snapshot/news/20070830T230223Z.html
<ScottK> It would be nice if someone would make that stop.
<Baby> stop what?
<ScottK> doko apparently uploaded something to Debian with MOTU still set as maintainer.
<ScottK> doko: http://packages.qa.debian.org/g/gcc-snapshot.html
<ScottK> So our mailing list is getting the bugmail.
<mr_pouit> ^^'
<doko> ScottK: shit happens
<ScottK> It does.
<Baby> prak: I'll probably package piklab for Debian, I've just emailed upstream about that, so I guess it'll enter Ubuntu afterwards
<Baby> if anyone else is interested in packaging it, please get in contact with me :)
<prak> Baby: how long do you think it will take?
<prak> and will it be in the Debian repository?
<Baby> yup
<Baby> probably 2 or 3 weeks
<Baby> and then whatever it takes to Ubuntu to syncronize with Debian SID
<ScottK> For Ubuntu it won't be until after Gutsy releases.
<Baby> yup I guess so
<Baby> but I don't know how much time that'll be
<Baby> piklab seems a really cool program
<Baby> i didn't know about it
<prak> Baby: it looks like it's the only program which supports my current PIC programmer
<prak> in linux
<prak> I've been having problems with mplab and PicKit 2 programs in Windows
<prak> always freezes
<ScottK> Note that once stuff is uploaded to the "Hardy Herron" repositories, it can be backported to gutsy-backports after Gutsy is released.
<Baby> prak: once I have it ready, in one or two weeks, we can port it to gutsy and try it in your system if you want
<prak> Baby: thank you
<Baby> :)
<Baby> there's already a quick and dirty package for it, it seems
<Baby> so i won't have to start from scratch
<prak> what do you mean, Baby?
<prak> rpm?
<Baby> .deb
<Baby> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=387703
<ubotu> Debian bug 387703 in wnpp "RFP: piklab -- IDE for PIC and dsPIC microcontrollers" [Wishlist,Open] 
<Baby> http://www.janw.dommel.be/piklab/i386/
<Baby> but it doesn't even have the build-dependencies OK
<prak> what do you mean about the build-dependencies?
<Baby> if you want to create the binary package from the source
<Baby> anyway, enough for today :)
<Baby> goodnight all!
<norsetto> bye bye
<prak> Baby: turns out that i can install a older version of piklab that has a deb package
<prak> thanks for your help
<norsetto> time to go
<norsetto> g'bye all, good luck scottK ;-)
#ubuntu-motu 2007-09-02
<imbrandon> mmm kernel hacking ...
<_MMA_> imbrandon: Did you send off that .tar of the Ubuntu Studio website to joejaxx yet?
<imbrandon> yea a while back
<_MMA_> joejaxx: ? ^^^
<joejaxx> ?
<joejaxx> just did a grep i do not have anything
<_MMA_> joejaxx: "_MMA_: imbrandon: Did you send off that .tar of the Ubuntu Studio website to joejaxx yet?" - "imbrandon: yea a while back"
<joejaxx> yeah
<joejaxx> i just did a search
<joejaxx> and it did not come up with anything
<imbrandon> i'll stick it on ftp later you might have a lame mail server that dont take more than 10mb or something
<macd> is there someone available to assist me uploading a source package?, dput is giving me a GPG error
<Fujitsu> Morning all.
<blueyed> dh_installinit adds a "start" block to postinst and therefor the upgrade of postfix-policyd fails ("already running")
<blueyed> I think a fix would be if dh_installinit would add a "restart" instead..?!
* jdong processes stale backports
<Hobbsee> yay!
<jdong> yay :)
<jdong> finally some free time now that summer work is over
<TheMuso> Hey jdong, Hobbsee.
<Hobbsee> hiya TheMuso
<jdong> hi TheMuso
<white> !info zopf gutsy
<ubotu> Package zopf does not exist in gutsy
<white> !info zoph gutsy
<ubotu> zoph: Web based digital image presentation and management system. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6-2.1 (gutsy), package size 375 kB, installed size 1580 kB
<white> someone might want to check out the 0.7.0.2-1 version
<jmg> hey all
<jmg> what does window decorations these days? mine stopped
<jmg> metacity doesnt bring them up
<Zombie> ClamAV is going ballistic.
<Zombie> I hate this aspect of Clam.
<ScottK> What does that mean?
<ScottK> Zombie: Which clamav on which release?
<Zombie> You know how when ClamAV goes 0.0.1 version up, the old version thows a fit?
<Zombie> 0.91.1 on Fiesty/.
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> Did you build it yourself or get it from feisty-backports?
<Zombie> feisty-backports.
<Zombie> Btw.
<Zombie> How comes Hugo?
<ScottK> I need to get someone else to help me with it.
<ScottK> I just uploaded a new clamav revision to Gutsy today.  I'll probably update feisty-backports this week.
<Zombie> Let me see if I can't be helpful.
<Zombie> Just a second.
<ScottK> I'm actually getting very close to passing out and going to bed for the night.
<Zombie> Let me get you these patches.
<d4rkmonkey> O_O
<soren> ScottK: I tried experimenting a bit with the different XS-Python-Versions to find out what sort of difference they made.. I couldn't figure it out, so now I've been staring at dh_pycentral and it seems that if a package has private modules (which system-config-samba has), it can only support one python version at a time.
<Lamego> hello
<Lamego> anyone here uses schroot ?
<Hobbsee> schroot?  most use pbuilder or sbuild
<Fujitsu> sbuild uses schroot, Hobbsee.
<Lamego> sbuild uses schroot, right ?
<StevenK> sbuild using LVM using schroot
* Fujitsu uses it.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: oh, duh.
* StevenK does too.
* Hobbsee uses pbuilder, cant you tell?
<Fujitsu> Heh.
<StevenK> Heh
<Hobbsee> :)
<Lamego> I am trying to use schroot with a file based schroot, and it is failing on the setup phase, and according to launchpad there is a bug report about it for, with 1 year age
<Hobbsee> surely i shouldnt need to know all possible builders, and how they work?  :P
<Fujitsu> Lamego: Failing how?
<Lamego> schroot is not a builder, it's a chroot utility
<Fujitsu> And you should probably use LVM... it's a lot better..
<Fujitsu> And works.
<Lamego> I: Executing 20network setup-start ok
<Lamego> `/etc/resolv.conf' -> `/var/lib/schroot/mount/feisty.i386-55bc8aaf-6ddc-419c-9b47-c6b38919b277/etc/resolv.conf'
<Lamego> cp: cannot create regular file `/var/lib/schroot/mount/feisty.i386-55bc8aaf-6ddc-419c-9b47-c6b38919b277/etc/resolv.conf': No such file or directory
<Fujitsu> I don't know anyone who uses the file-based method.
<Lamego> well, for that I would need to have LVM, which is a bit late to decide now that have the entire system installed :P
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<StevenK> Lamego: If you have a partition that can be resized down, you can create an LVM parition just for schroot.
<Lamego> ok, I will switch to LVM if there is no another solution, but maybe we should fix the schroot bug :P ?
<Lamego> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/schroot/+bug/54867
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 54867 in schroot "Fails when /etc/resolv.conf is set for dynamic updates" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<Lamego> the problem is not related resolv.conf, I have disabled that script and it fails in the next
<StevenK> Maybe we could fix it. Do you feel lucky? :-P
<Lamego> there must be something wrong with the mount
<Lamego> StevenK, well, schroot is MOTU maintained, I expect your best effort :)
<StevenK> What if I'm a core-dev? :-P
* Fujitsu reverts StevenK to ubuntu-dev status.
<Lamego> StevenK, if you are a core-dev and have no time for MOTU, resign :)
<StevenK> Mmmm, no.
<StevenK> Lamego: Right, I see why it fails. What that script should do is have cp follow symlinks.
<Lamego> I didn't understood that comment on the bug report, which links are you refering to ?
<StevenK> Lamego: When /etc/resolv.conf is dynamically updated, it's actually a symlink into /var/run.
<Lamego> ok, that bug report is not correct
<Lamego> or maybe I am hitting another bug
<StevenK> You don't get that error?
<Lamego> I have a plain /etc/resolv.conf
<Lamego> I get the same issue, during resolv.conf , but is not link related, there are no links on the copy
<StevenK> And yet you can get cp: cannot create regular file ?
<Lamego> my understand on how schroot works with file based is: 1 - extract, 2 runs some scripts
<Lamego> well, that cp is part of the /etc/schroot/setup.d/30passwd
<Lamego> ops
<Lamego> /etc/schroot/setup.d/20network
<StevenK> Yup.
<StevenK> Lamego: Humour me, and change 'cp $VERBOSE' to 'cp -L $VERBOSE'
<Lamego> I don't understand the reasoning (I don't see any links on this), but I will try
<StevenK> Yes, hence the humour me. :-)
<Lamego> nothing changes
<Lamego> again, my /etc/resolv.conf is a plain text file, not a link
<Lamego> I will need to debug during the setup
<Lamego> there is something wrong with the chroot path
<StevenK> Lamego: Can you run schroot with --debug and pastebin that?
<Lamego> ok, but meanwhile i did some debug, and there is some wrong path wise
<StevenK> Maybe the chroot path doesn't contain /etc?
<Lamego> i have added
<Lamego> ls ${CHROOT_PATH}
<Lamego> the result was:
<Lamego> dev  feisty.i386  home  proc  tmp
<StevenK> Oh.
<Lamego> ah wait
<Lamego> it's me :P
<StevenK> Heh
<Lamego> the file contains an extra dir :D
<Lamego> ty :)
<lifeless> RAOF: so did the talk meet your expectations ?
<Lamego> I am switching from dchroot to schroot, do you use sbuild/schroot very often ?
<Lamego> 11s to get into the schroot, not bad
<StevenK> Lamego: Yup, but I use it with LVM snapshots.
<Lamego> ok, that should be much faster
<Lamego> next task, sbuild
<StevenK> Lamego: schroot -u root -c gutsy 'false'  0.17s user 0.54s system 41% cpu 1.725 total
<Lamego> ok, that's fast :)
<Lamego> 5s now the that file is already in cache :P
<StevenK> Lamego: sbuild is fairly easy to get going.
<elmargol> Sorry for of topic. I search someone who has an apple tv or an iphone
<Lamego> lamego@lamego-desktop:~/getdeb/build$ sbuild
<Lamego> mailto not set
<Lamego> StevenK, it lacks some verbosity :P
<Lamego> and I don't see a mailto option on the config
<Lamego> I love software with default non working config :P
<Lutin> Lamego: according to the wiki: # Mail address where logs are sent to (mandatory, no default!)
<Lamego> well, i found that  ~/.sbuildrc is mandatory
<Lutin> I meant, the $mailto variable
<Lamego> it is mandatory, at least the tool reported it is
<Lamego> even if it is set to ''
<Lamego> hum, it is not searching my schroot
<Lamego> StevenK, how do you specify the schroot to be used on sbuild ?
<StevenK> Lamego: $chroot_mode = "schroot"; in ~/.sbuildrc
<Lamego> ok, thanks, now it's running :)
<Lamego> Error in tempfile() using /var/lib/schroot/mount/feisty.i386-57ed7716-3785-466f-a40f-fdf1c54039b5//var/lib/sbuild/apt.conf.XXXXXX: Parent directory (/var/lib/schroot/mount/feisty.i386-57ed7716-3785-466f-a40f-fdf1c54039b5//var/lib/sbuild/) is not a directory at /usr/share/perl5/Sbuild/Chroot.pm line 161
<Lamego> ufff
<jeromeg> hello
<StevenK> Looks like /var/lib/sbuild needs to exist inside the chroot.
<jeromeg> could someone of motu-uvf have a look at bug 134730 , I need a second ack
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134730 in dvgrab "[UVFe] Please sync dvgrab 3.0-1 (universe) from debian (unstable)" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134730
<jeromeg> thx
<Lamego> uff, it does not
<Lamego> why do I need an sbuild dir inside what is expected to be a clean base environment :P ?
<StevenK> Lamego: So sbuild can use it? :-)
<Lamego> well, the documentation does not mention that the chrooted environment must have the sbuild package installed
<Lamego> anyway, let me install it
<Lamego> hum, does the building use requires root privileges on the schrooted environment ?
<StevenK> Not usually.
<Lamego> feisty.i386-674e4058-009d-42d5-bd8f-3e71764b4d3d//var/lib/sbuild/) is not writable
<Lamego> sbuild -v -d feisty.i386 cheese_0.2.3-1~getdeb1.dsc
<Lamego> apt-cache returned no information about cheese source
<Lamego> how to I tell sbuild to use the local files ?
<Lamego> I am about to give up to pbuilder
<Fujitsu> Lamego: Make sure that your ~ (or whereever you have the source package) is accessible in the chroot.
<Lamego> well, I found i can't use pathes for the *.dsc file
<Lamego> paths
<Lamego> not it fails to resolve the build dependencies
<Lamego> Checking for source dependency conflicts...
<Lamego> Password:
<Lamego> W: Time is running out...
<Lamego> this password prompt is a bit strange
<Fujitsu>  /win 4
<Fujitsu> Oops.
<Lamego> the "Checking for source dependency conflicts" is getting stuck in a sudo (I guess)
<Lamego> debug shows it's prompting for the sudo passwd on "Installing positive dependencies:"
<Lamego> ok, this means, i will need to run the build with root privileges, otherwise sbuild will not be able to install the dependencies
<Lamego> or i will need to setup sudo inside the chroot to not ask for the password
<Lamego> StevenK, have you actually build packages with sbuild with a regular user ?
* Fujitsu regularly gets away with ^sbuild -d somesuite somepackage.dsc'
<Fujitsu> s/'//
<Lamego> Fujitsu, and that user, does not have root-users privileges on the schroot ?
<Fujitsu> I'm in the sbuild group, I think, but it's been a while since I set it up.
<Lamego> how does a regular user installs the build dependencies on the chroot ? That seems to be my issue now
<Fujitsu> sbuild runs it as root.
<Lamego> can you check: grep "root" /etc/schroot/schroot.conf  | grep -v "^#"
<Lamego> hum, there is a source-root-users option
<StevenK> Lamego: If you're in the sbuild group, you should be fine.
<Lamego> well, unless it did not, I had to add my user to the root-users: option
<StevenK> In schroot.conf?
<Lamego> yes
<Lamego> otherwise it would prompt for the password when installing the depends
<StevenK> % grep root-users /etc/schroot/schroot.conf
<StevenK> zsh: exit 1     grep root-users /etc/schroot/schroot.conf
<Lamego> and your root-group ?
<StevenK> root-groups=root,sbuild,admin
<Lamego> ahh
<Lamego> I didn't had sbuild on the root-groups
<Lamego> it is installing the depends now
<StevenK> Good start. :-)
<Lamego> hum, I will need to setup an apt proxy
<StevenK> Lamego: I went one step further, and have a local mirror.
<Lamego> Source-dependencies not satisfied; skipping cheese
<Lamego> GRGRGRGRGRRGGR
* StevenK chuckles.
<Lamego> what is the size of the universe mirror ?
<Lamego> debconf: delaying package configuration, since apt-utils is not installed
<Lamego> Fetched 49.4MB in 51s (962kB/s)
<Lamego> dpkg: syntax error: unknown group `Debian-exim' in statoverride file
<Lamego> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<Lamego> apt-get failed.
<StevenK> I'm mirroring feisty and gutsy, i386 and amd64 and it's 47Gb
<Lamego> wtf
<StevenK> Now that's a chroot problem.
<StevenK> The mirror at work is dapper, edgy, and feisty, i386 and amd64, and is 63Gb
<Fujitsu> No Gutsy? Boring.
<StevenK> Don't need it at work.
<Lamego> well, time to eat, I am seeing I will take the entire day to setup an sbuild environment :P
<sits> Is Gutsy's gnome-power-manager broken with regard to dbus?
<white> ajmitch: hi, time for a phpgroupware upload? :)
<StevenK> white: Considering it's now 0020 over there, I doubt it. :-)
<Lamego> that exim group error should be related to the /etc/group replacement from the schroot script, right ?
<white> StevenK: hmm two hours of differences between melbourne and NZ? wow
<Lamego> any suggestion for an apt cache/proxy ?
<\sh> moins
<\sh> guys, has anyone some problems with Xorg, ati foss driver and the keyboard setup? on my local desktop there is nothing like it was before the update yesterday I think
<Q-FUNK> hoora: you really have a way with cheering up estonains with your arrival :)
<siretart> \sh_away: can you have a look after your jabber server? it seems offline
<geser> lucas: should fixed packages from your rebuild test be removed from the wiki page or only commented that they are done?
<DktrKranz> geser, what about formatting that page using a table? it could be easier to read and not too complicated using some regex
<leip> Alright, so I downloaded some source and set out to turn it into an ubuntu/debian package
<bddebian> Heya
<leip> Lucky for me it already had a "debian" folder with a build script and everything
<leip> The problem is, when I build it there is a complaint about it being the wrong version,  and it does, in fact, name the deb file with an older version
<StevenK> The version number is in debian/changelog
<leip> I looked at the control file to find that there isn't a Version...
<bddebian> And the upstream tarball shouldn't include a /debian dir :-)
<leip> Oh...
<bddebian> Heya StevenK
* StevenK waves
<bddebian> Stupid @#$% audacious-plugins
<leip> Thank you for the support, I realy appreciate it
<leip> This has been an interesting experience
<leip> The funny part is I set out to learn how to package hours before I realized it already had everything ready
<geser> Hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya geser
<bddebian> Ah ha!  POS, needs libbinio to build the adplug plugin
<bddebian> I shouldn't have an issue b-ding on a universe package for a multiverse package should I ?
* bddebian is a licensing moron
<Fujitsu> bddebian: multiverse can b-d on anything.
<bddebian> That's what I thought.  What I was a little more concerned about was dfsg I guess
<ScottK> soren: That doesn't seem right to me, but I haven't looked in detail.  Does python-support have the same limitation?
<StevenK> ScottK: Mind looking at bug 136792, just for a little more weight?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136792 in ubuntu "NPFU exception for virtualbox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136792
<ScottK> StevenK: If you want.  It's already got 2 acks.
<StevenK> ScottK: My ack counts? Even in that case?
<ScottK> I would guess so.  It's like on REVU a MOTU uploading to REVU counts as one of the advocates for the package.
* POX_ still doesn't know why people want to make Python PRIVATE modules public
<StevenK> ScottK: Fairy nuff
<bddebian> FAIRIES!!???
* bddebian runs
<leip> I'm getting " badly formatted trailer line" on line 5, but I can't figure out what's wrong. http://www.pastebin.ca/678992
<POX_> leip: space missing before "Sun" ?
<POX_> why don't you use dch?
<geser> leip: there should be two spaces between > and Sun
<leip> Wow, that's picky
<leip> POX_: Didn't know about it
<POX_> leip: start from `man dch` - it has some nice options
<ScottK> Debian changelog needs to be machine parsed, so it has to be picky.
<Amaranth> leip: always use dch :)
<ScottK> StevenK: FWIW I marked it confirmed/wishlist.
<POX_> leip: BTW, you want to use ~RC instead of -RC in version
<POX_> or even ~RC2-1
<POX_> leip: dpkg --compare-versions 2.6.0-RC2 '>' 2.6.0-1 && echo true || echo false
<leip> Ah
<leip> Whooops
<leip> I already built the package
<leip> Is there a way to change it without rebuilding?
<bddebian> Nope.  "Fun" isn't it? :-)
<ScottK> bddebian: I'd imagine you got the first two letter right.
<bddebian> Heh
<soren> ScottK: Dunno.
<POX_> hehe, yeah, but it's way harder than rebuilding :--P
<soren> ScottK: You can check /usr/bin/dh_pycentral around line 404.
<soren> ScottK: It sounds quite deliberate.
<ScottK> soren: I believe you.  I've always used pysupport on new packages only because that's what I started with.
<soren> ScottK: Me too, but doko was giving me a hard time about it at some point, and I switched :)
<ScottK> Understand.
<soren> ScottK: I was weak and had little to no clue about python packaging :)
* ScottK has absolutely no opinion about which is 'better'.  He just prefers to deal with one tool unless more are really needed.
<doko> soren: I didn't give you a hard time yet ...
<soren> doko: Heh.. :)
<wBryce> Should oprofile work in feisty without requiring a kernel rebuild?
<soren> doko: Well, you made it clear that python-central was the tool I was supposed to use :)
<bddebian> soren: He is just biased ;-)
* ScottK stands back...
<soren> bddebian: Possibly :)
<bddebian> Hrm, what to do about freemind
<soren> Didn't there used to be a stack of presentions on the wiki about Ubuntu development?
<bddebian> doko: Are there any other Java gods around to bother besides you?
<leip> bddebian: Did I read "Java?"
* leip perks up
<bddebian> leip: You know Java?
<leip> I'm not so much a "god," but I've been paid to program in it for the last three years...
<leip> bddebian: What's the problem?
<bddebian> leip: Well it's really more of a packaging issue.  Freemind fails to build with blackdown java.  I can get it to build with gcj but part of the bug report is also complaining about not installing because of having to accept the EULA with j2re1.4
<leip> One moment, need to throw in a load of laundy, then I'll be right back
<ScottK> bddebian: man-di knows about Java (He's a DD that hangs out here).
<leip> Back
<leip> bddebian: Strange... Why not use one of the new/free jdks?
<leip> bddebian: from sun
<bddebian> Sun has a free sdk?
<bddebian> Is there also a free runtime and vm? :-)
<bddebian> I considered trying kaffe but...
<leip> Everything after 1.5 I believe
<leip> "On 17 November 2006, Sun announced that it would be released under the GNU General Public License (GPL), thus making it free software."
<bddebian> Well apparently freemind won't support 1.5 until 0.8.0 is available.
<leip> bddebian: If you're using ubuntu just apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<leip> Oh...
<leip> Well it's a simple fix, you could probably update it yourself
<leip> Oh!
<leip> You can compile it with the java6 using a compatability level of 1.4
<leip> I forgot you could do that...
<bddebian> Hmm, according to the site, 0.8.0 was release in 2005..
<leip> bddebian: Well then grab that
<leip> Actually, I think there's a debian package available
<bddebian> Too late for new upstreams :-(
<bddebian> Debian is still 0.7.1-6
<leip> http://sourceforge.net/project/downloading.php?groupname=freemind&filename=freemind-bin-max-0_8_0.zip&use_mirror=internap
<leip> That'll bring you do the binaries for "any operating system"
<leip> hmmm "but notice, that version 0.8.0 of FreeMind doesn't work properly with Java 6.0!"
<leip> Still you can do the back build deally
<bddebian> Yeah, I saw that
<leip> the freemind deb is 0.8.0-1
<leip> bddebian: Why not use that?
<leip> bddebian: and update it to your needs
<leip> bddebian: Or get the FreeMind 0.9.0 beta 12
<leip> beta /12/
<bddebian> Because I don't care enough about it to work through UVFe ;-)
<bddebian> And now it's shower time :-)
<leip> What's UVFe?
<geser> Upstream Version Freeze Exception
* leip googles
<leip> Wow, perhaps I should submit the package I just built... it's 1.6, the one in feisty is 1.3
<leip> The language has changed since then
<leip> Significantly
<leip> *2.3 *2.6
<leip> (scala)
<leip> Dear god! Gutsy is only at 2.3 for scala
<leip> I must change this... is it too late? How do I even begin?
<leip> There's a 2.5 deb already written for debian that works just fine with ubuntu
<pygi> leip, afaik, it is too late
<leip> and I just finished 1 2.6.0~RC2
<leip> :-(
<leip> What about HH?
<leip> Horny Hardon, or whatever it's called
<bddebian> Heh
<leip> I've read it reffered to like that so many times it's 1) not funny any more and 2) replacing the actual name in my memory
<leip> Heroic Heron?
<leip> Hardy!
<leip> So is it too late to try to get a deb into Hardy Heron?
<bddebian> No, Hardy isn't even open yet
<pygi> that isn't even bootstraped yet
<leip> I want to start getting more involved with Ubuntu, packaging turned out to be pretty easy
<lucas> geser: as you want
<ScottK> StevenK: It is VERY nice to have a requestsync script that I can actually use.  Thanks again.
<Zeograd> hi all
<ScottK> Hello
<Lamego> new issues with sbuild
<Lamego> chmod: cannot access `/build/build/glob2-0.9.1/./configure': No such file or dir
<blueyed> Hi.
<blueyed> Is there a script to automatically adjust debian/control according to the DebianMaintainerField spec?
<Lamego> any ideas why is the /home piece of the path getting void ?
<gustavold> hi all, how can I set the location where the core dump will be generated?
<imbrandon> oh jesus, is there a good country to move me and my family to? fuckin US needs a revolution
<imbrandon> i'm done with this shit
<ajmitch> morning
<norsetto> ajmitch: morning
<imbrandon> bleh
<ajmitch> imbrandon: I agree, it's monday morning here
<ajmitch> and I really don't feel like being at work :)
<imbrandon> i just learned we have navy stike carriers outside of iran and looking at a 3 day invasion serouisly, i'm moving to iceland
<ajmitch> that's fun
<ajmitch> on what pretext would the US invade this time?
<ajmitch> iran saying bad words?
<imbrandon> to stop a nuclear program
<ajmitch> aha
<imbrandon> just about the same
<ajmitch> so why don't they invade china & russia as well? :)
<imbrandon> no idea, ww2 == germany blitz, ww3 == usa blitz
<imbrandon> i swear we need a cival war/revolution
<imbrandon> civil*
<norsetto> since when is a war civil?
<imbrandon> when its to stop a fucking tyrant
<imbrandon> err usa president
<norsetto> yeah, well, one tyrant is worth another (at leat you change them every 8 years or so)
<imbrandon> well if we keep invading countrys the next 4 year election wont come
* imbrandon gets off the soapbox in the wrong forum
<soren> StevenK: Uh, VirtualBox? Bring it!
<ajmitch> hello soren
<soren> hi, ajmitch.
<Lamego> a virtualbox package ?
<soren> bug 136792
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136792 in ubuntu "NPFU exception for virtualbox" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136792
<soren> \o/
* ajmitch shrugs
<soren> StevenK: I've given Mithrandir a heads up about VirtualBox, so just go ahead an upload it.
<joejaxx> virtualbox is in debian main already :)
<ajmitch> yes, and you'll see that the bug refers to that
<ajmitch> StevenK just did one small fix
<joejaxx> :)
<jrib> soren: is 1.4.0 being uploaded instead of 1.5.0 for virtualbox?
<soren> jrib: Yes.
<jrib> soren: I ask because X failed to load after installing guest additions in gutsy because of some virtualbox bug in 1.4.0.  I needed to either workaround by adding xinerama option to xorg.conf or upgrade to 1.5.0
<soren> jrib: ..well it looks like an svn version.
<soren> jrib: I don't know how close it is to 1.5.0.
<jrib> ah, then maybe it has the fix included
<jrib> gusty as the guest btw
<soren> jrib: 1.5.0 just came out, didn't it? Like hours ago?
<jrib> yeah, recently
#ubuntu-motu 2008-08-25
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> Which is still a problem.
<ScottK-laptop> That's clearly a use restriction.
<nxvl> need to run
<nxvl> bbl
<Arc> ScottK-laptop: that is akin to saying that the GPL restricts distribution
<wgrant> It does!
<Arc> then the GPL shouldn't comply with the DFSG
 * cody-somerville doesn't think we need to be having a "yes, it does" "no, it doesn't" pissing match in -motu.
<ScottK-laptop> use restriction != distribution restriction.
<Arc> cody-somerville: I agree.
<ScottK-laptop> cody-somerville: There is no #ubuntu-legal, so where then?
<ScottK-laptop> Gotta run.
<Arc> ScottK-laptop: Ubuntu has a technical council for this reason.
<wgrant> There's little point invoking the TB without having a discussion first.
<Arc> I guess I've gotten as much about MOTU's processes that I'm going to
<Arc> thanks for the link guys
<mok0> REVU seems not to consider reviews by contributors, packages are still in "new", not in "needs work"
<RainCT> mok0: yep, that's a feature
<mok0> RainCT: why?
<mok0> RainCT: seems like a misfeature to me :-)
<mok0> So we should go through and post a comment so they move to the needs-work category?
<RainCT> mok0: rationale: contributors may be wrong, and having their comments move the package down to "needs work" may a) discourage them from commenting if they are not sure and b) annoy the uploader if someone posts a wrong comment (point c) would be that evil guys could move all uploads down, but I think/hope this wouldn't happen anyway :))
<RainCT> mok0: the real reason though is that it isn't possible with the current design (as it's either advocate or move down)
<RainCT> mok0: I'm not sure if the rationale is really good and there are plans to change the design so that MOTUs can post non-advocating positive comments so you even have a chance to get this changed :)
<mok0> RainCT: It just seems there are a whole bunch of packages that actually need work, and contributors comments seem pretty sensible.
<mok0> RainCT: I think uploaders may not have discovered that there is work to do
<mok0> RainCT: In any case, there is an incredible amount of packages in REVU. Seems there has not been much turnaround in REVU this cycle.
<RainCT> mok0: feel free to raise this on ubuntu-motu@ / create a blueprint for it on launchpad.net/revu / whatever
<RainCT> (^ means the "packages don't get down to 'needs work'" point)
<mok0> RainCT: Probably should be discussed at a MOTU meet
<mok0> RainCT: I feel there may be quite differing opinions on this
<RainCT> mok0: about uploaders not noticing the changes, that's being worked one (there's the atom feed now and e-mail subscriptions mail follow somewhen soon)
<mok0> RainCT: I've posted a few "please address comments above" comments which move them to the needs-work section --- hopefully uploaders will discover that
<RainCT> mok0: and on your last point, there were no REVU days this cycle :)
<mok0> RainCT: yeah I noticed... any particular reason?
<RainCT> mok0: The current REVU Coordinator hasn't much time and there were no volunteers to help him
<RainCT> well, actually persia said there was a non-MOTU one
<mok0> RainCT: What a shame. It is quite discouraging to the uploaders
 * cody-somerville whats the question?
<RainCT> mok0: indeed
<mok0> cody-somerville: we're talking about REVU
 * cody-somerville nods. 
<mok0> RainCT: have a minute?
<mok0> RainCT: never mind
<RainCT> mok0: yes?
 * RainCT is about to leave, so if you want something say it fast ;P
<ssaboum_> 'night everyone
<tgm4883_laptop> when packaging something for REVU, is it possible to get it through with a lintian warning of W: mythnettv source: patch-system-but-direct-changes-in-diff bin/mythnettv
<tgm4883_laptop> the mentioned file isn't part of the orig.tar.gz, it was added by me
<azeem> tgm4883_laptop: why not use the patch system?
<azeem> hrm?
<tgm4883_laptop> azeem, I have the same errors for setup.py and the man pages I created
<tgm4883_laptop> If the patch system is the correct way to do it, then i'll do it that way, just seems wrong though
<azeem> tgm4883_laptop: ok, do you know what a patch system is?
<azeem> why wrong?
<tgm4883_laptop> azeem, yea I'm using it for other things
<tgm4883_laptop> azeem, seems wrong because I thought you only use a patch system when you want to fix a file from the orig.tar.gz
<tgm4883_laptop> not when adding files necessary for packaging
<azeem> in general, the .diff.gz should only have files under debian/ when you use a patch system
<azeem> if you have to add files to the source tree, those should either be shipped under debian/ (if somewhat ubuntu-specific), or as a patch in the patch system when upstream specific
<tgm4883_laptop> azeem, what about setup.py?  I believe that has to be in the root dir doesn't it?
<azeem> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> so I would need to make that a patch?
<azeem> looks like it's supposed to be in upstream in the first place, no?
<tgm4883_laptop> I guess.  I'm not that familiar with python packages, but my understanding would be that all python packages need that in the root?
<tgm4883_laptop> and that isn't debian specific correct?
<azeem> well
<azeem> it's certainly not debian specific, right
<azeem> and it's the usual way to package upstream python stuff
<azeem> but still, other ways to distribute python stuff upstream can be thought off
<azeem> of*
<tgm4883_laptop> well the way it is released is a tarball that when extracted you can run from the directory it's in
<tgm4883_laptop> not really an installation
<azeem> euh
<azeem> ok
<azeem> so adding setup.py is improving on upstream
<tgm4883_laptop> thats what i'm a fixing
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<azeem> so, if there's a patch system already, it's reasonable to add setup.py as a patch
<tgm4883_laptop> well I added the patch system, but as long as adding setup.py as a patch seems reasonable then i'll do it
<tgm4883_laptop> I was just confused a little on what should and should not be a patch
<RAOF> Any change outside debian/, when you're using a patch system :).
<RAOF> So that you can send a patch upstream.  It doesn't really matter that you're adding a whole file; upstream is likely to want to see that change as a patch anyway.
<tgm4883_laptop> RAOF, ok will do.
<tgm4883_laptop> One more question, slightly related
<tgm4883_laptop> this program is a command line program.  I'm adding a gui to it.  Would it be better to have the gui as a separate package?
<azeem> hrm
<azeem> depends on how involved "adding a gui to it" is, I guess
<RAOF> Are you adding this GUI as an Ubuntu patch?
<tgm4883_laptop> i've let upsteam know about the gui, and they are interested in it.  But i'm not sure that they will want to bundle the two together
<tgm4883_laptop> RAOF, at the moment, it's a separate app
<tgm4883_laptop> I guess the real question is
<RAOF> With a separate source tree?
<azeem> that sounds like something you should figure out upstream
<tgm4883_laptop> if they do decide to bundle them together for future releases, how hard is it to kill the -gui package in the repos?
<tgm4883_laptop> the -gui app lifts out of the command line app really easy
<RAOF> Splitting a source package is a tradeoff between annoying the archive admins and annoying the users ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> it just parses output from the command line app
<tgm4883_laptop> currently it's a separate branch and everything
<RAOF> That sounds like it wants to be an entirely separate source package, really.
<tgm4883_laptop> IMO, they should be offered seperatly to offer less bloat.
<tgm4883_laptop> although we're not talking very big packages
<tgm4883_laptop> azeem, RAOF thanks for the clarifications on those issues
<tgm4883_laptop> RAOF, azeem, I just ran into a small problem on the patch that we were just talking about regarding setup.py
<tgm4883_laptop> In order to build, i have to apply the patch.  But if the patch is applied, I get the lintian warning when building
<tgm4883_laptop> so i'm not really sure what to do with this catch 22
<RAOF> tgm4883_laptop: You need to remove the file in clean:, then.  Because patches won't remove files, IIUC.
<tgm4883_laptop> there is no clean using cdbs?
<tgm4883_laptop> i'm probably confused here
<RAOF> Of course there is; it's just implemented by cdbs.
<RAOF> You can write a clean:: target, though.
<RAOF> The double-: means "Append this on the end of the existing clean: target"
<tgm4883_laptop> ah, and that goes in rules
 * tgm4883_laptop is slowly getting all this packaging down
<tgm4883_laptop> thanks RAOF, i'll look into doing that
<azeem> tgm4883_laptop: just remove it locally
<azeem> and let the patch system handle it
<RAOF> azeem: Will unpatch: remove the file?
<tgm4883_laptop> azeem, I can't remove it locally, otherwise I get an error about setup.py not being there
<azeem> hrm
<NCommander> ScottK, what exactly to backport testers do?
<wgrant> soren: Ooh, you evil triblodyte bricordion nickerbook, you.
<ajmitch> what has soren done this time?
<dholbach> good morning
<ScottK> NCommander: Look at the bugs in the various backports projects and then build and test that them.  For backports, the standard is builds, intalls, and runs.
<NCommander> Ah
<NCommander> That's easy enough ;-)
<ScottK> NCommander: Then you mark the bug confirmed and an ubuntu-backporter will review it for approval.
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> The trick is that if any modifications to the package are needed, then you need to have a core-dev do the upload, even for a universe package.
<NCommander> O_o?
<NCommander> Why's that
<ScottK> Because source backports are discouraged.  The archive admins have a script they use for semi-automated backporting.
<NCommander> oh I see
<ScottK> I think they want to keep potentially disruptive backports to a minimum.
<ScottK> Decision was made before my time, but at least there's finally one core-dev with some interest in backports.
<NCommander> That would be you, right?
<ScottK> yeah.
<NCommander> what's your usual workflow for handling testing? (I think you told me once you run intrepid or hardy, so I assume you have chroot fun)
<StevenK> steven@liquified:~% schroot -l -a | wc -l
<StevenK> 21
 * StevenK should clean some of them up
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: For backports I generally just test the ones I could run.  That means Dapper or Hardy.
<NCommander> Bah
<NCommander> That means downgrading for me, unless I want to run in a VM
<ScottK-laptop> For other releases I do installability testing and such in a chroot.
<NCommander> (I could use a chroot, but that isn't perfect)
<ScottK-laptop> Yep.
<StevenK> There is also a limit of what you can test in a chroot.
<persia> StevenK: How much cleanup is possible?  I have 19 and that's only for the current and development releases.
<ScottK-laptop> That and generally I've got decent judgement about who to believe when it comes to backports test report.
<NCommander> BTw
<NCommander> Any objections if I go close all the hoary bugs ;-)
<NCommander> They seem a little out of date
<ScottK-laptop> I did manage to break a bunch of people with a bad Flash backport a month or two ago.
<nxvl> NCommander: ubuntu-vm-builder is your friend
<NCommander> ubuntu-vm-builder?
<StevenK> persia: There is 3 that need to be cleaned, and gutsy* is still in that list.
<nxvl> NCommander: yep
<nxvl> NCommander: it create an ubuntu VM with just one command
<nxvl> no isos needed
<nxvl> or configuration
<NCommander> LVM, or what?
<nxvl> i use kvm
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, I remember that, I thought that was an SRU, not a backport
<nxvl> but it supports qemu, vmware and some other
<nxvl> i think
<NCommander> how hard is it to get going with kvm?
 * nxvl checks
<NCommander> (I've never used it before)
<nxvl> not at all
<nxvl> you just need the hardware
<NCommander> If you mean VTx
<NCommander> I got it
<NCommander> Just need to enable the chip
<nxvl> then you can tun ubuntu-vm-builder and it even creates a sh script to run the vm
<NCommander> (Sony's BIOS updates like to disable it every update)
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Nope.  That was a backport.  Lots of people run with backports on.
<ScottK-laptop> It's kind of scary given how lightly they are tested.
<NCommander> Oh fun.
<nxvl> NCommander: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/kvm
<StevenK> NCommander: That's what you get for buying a Sony.
<NCommander> (you didn't answer if I could kill the horay backport bugs)
<RAOF> NCommander: kvm is really easy as long as you're supported.
<NCommander> Yeah well, the laptop was 600 dollars off
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Sure.
<RAOF> You may be interested in virt-manager, too.  I rather like it.
<StevenK> NCommander: My first laptop was a Sony. Never, ever again.
<NCommander> My previous laptop was a macbook pro
<NCommander> Never, ever again
<NCommander> This sony been a massive improvement
 * StevenK hugs his X40
<NCommander> I almost went with an Ubuntu Dell, but they were backordered for four weeks
 * ScottK-laptop has a very nice Dell that couldn't be gotten with Ubuntu (not that I'd want it), but worked out of the box with no issues.
<NCommander> Everything works out of the box on my sony
<NCommander> So I'm not complaining
<ScottK-laptop> Right, except the stuff that doesn't.
 * StevenK sighs at his sisters laptop
<StevenK> What were Compaq thinking, selling a laptop with XP with 224MB of RAM. It's ... dumb
<NCommander> O_O;
<NCommander> OW
<NCommander> That's even low for xubuntu
<RAOF> That's under Evolution's resident size, here :)
<persia> It's 2% cheaper, and there's a chart somewhere that shows that sales go up when prices go down.
<ScottK-laptop> I've got an ancient Dell with 256MB of RAM that runs Hardy Kubuntu OK as long as you only do one thing at a time.
<NCommander> Death has come to the horay Ubuntu bugs :-)
<StevenK> This is my sister, I think she wants MSN, Microsoft Word and 17 IE windows open all at once
 * nxvl wants a X61
<nxvl> but still love my T61
<NCommander> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubp-hoary - Bugs be dead
<StevenK> I didn't see anything compelling about the X6* over my X4
<StevenK> Er, X40
<ScottK-laptop> Unfortunately (if you care about such things) it doesn't help Ubuntu bug counts any.
<NCommander> edgy is dead also, right?
<persia> NCommander: Indeed.
<NCommander> (I just want to clean up this bug tracker given the chance)
<nxvl> with motu membership i get ubuntu-bug-control one too, don't i?
 * ScottK-laptop hands NCommander a flamethrower.
<persia> nxvl: Yes.
<ScottK-laptop> nxvl: yes.
<nxvl> :D
<NCommander> I got bug-control without motu
<NCommander> By having packages in Debian
<nxvl> then i don't need to worry for my ubuntu-bug-control membership which is about to expire
<nxvl> :D
<NCommander> (I was told that I was the first to ever use that method to get bug-control group membership O_O!)
<ScottK-laptop> nxvl: Nope.
<persia> You can get bugcontrol for having packages in Debian?  That's interesting, but I suppose it's non-trivial to Maintain a package in Debian.
<NCommander> Yeah
<NCommander> They were kinda confused when I pointed to the wiki page about it
<NCommander> It seems since bug control was established, no one ever used that
<persia> Do they still enforce the signing of the CoC?  I know a couple people with CoC reservations who are active in Debian, actually maintain their packages for Ubuntu, and might find it helpful.
<NCommander> Oh yeah
<NCommander> YOu do
<NCommander> Your only waived from the five ubuntu bug requirement with it
<persia> OK.  That was never the problem for the specific people I'm thinking about :)
<NCommander> Heh
<NCommander> Yeah
<persia> (five bugs is *easy*)
<NCommander> Of course
<NCommander> I think your also waived something else
<NCommander> The test the bugcontrol guy gives you on prioritys/statusus
<NCommander> LP seriously needs a mass bug killer
<NCommander> Or a bug shotgun
<persia> Very much no, just more people fixing the bugs.
<NCommander> I don't think keeping bugs open on backports that have left support is useful ;-)
<NCommander> I guess thats a specialized case
<persia> Right, but that doesn't need a mass bug killer.  Closing them all is a single email after a few minutes of looking them over.
<NCommander> You can close bugs via email?
<NCommander> (like in Debian?)
<persia> Yes, you can do almost anything with bugs via email.  You have to sign the mail to authenticate.
<NCommander> so control@bugs.launchpad.net
<NCommander> and then closes 1 2 3
<NCommander> (etc.)
<persia> Not precisely.
<NCommander> I knew you could reply to bugs via email but I didn't know you could close
<StevenK> Not control, no
<nxvl> yeah i get ubuntu-bug-control membership before uuc and long before motuship
<nxvl> that's why it's about to expire
<dholbach> NCommander: https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface
<NCommander> Oh
<NCommander> sexy
<slangasek> nxvl: so did mok0 happen to mention to you what package this is that he was concerned about the wrong version number on?
<NCommander> persia, er, how would you do this enmass?
<NCommander> A lot of CCs?
<nxvl> slangasek: not at all
<wgrant> NCommander: That's how I do it.
<nxvl> slangasek: just that it was a package
<nxvl> slangasek: and the version
<slangasek> nxvl: ohwell :)
<nxvl> :D
<NCommander> WHere's that GUI program for handling Launchpad bugs?
<wgrant> NCommander: Leonov?
<NCommander> yeah
<NCommander> Oh, I can do bug XXX status invalid
<slangasek> nxvl: looks like it was the torque upload to hardy-proposed
<wgrant> You can also just write an email saying '  status invalid', and Cc it to as many bugs as your SMTP server allows.
<nxvl> slangasek: :D
<NCommander> I wonder how many google allows ...
<StevenK> Hm. I think Launchpad should accept 'kthxbye' like control@bugs.d.o does
<NCommander> control@bugs.d.o accepts kthxbye O_O?
<nxvl> slangasek: you have quite an odd schedule, where are you based?
<StevenK> Yes :-)
<slangasek> nxvl: Oregon
<nxvl> yeah, i was thinking in the US, so it is an odd work schedule
<nxvl> :D
<slangasek> StevenK: I'm not sure if it still does, Don has made a couple passes over the mail interface since he took over maintainership
<slangasek> nxvl: I'm not at work right now :)
<nxvl> slangasek: yeah sure :D
<nxvl> if i finally got a FOSS related job i will work with an odd schedule too
<nxvl> it's just fun
<NCommander> Death has come to the edgy backport bugs
<nxvl> it's like being paid for testing games
 * NCommander downloads a freedos CD so I can fix VT on my laptop
<nxvl> NCommander: :(
<nxvl> poor bugs
<nxvl> \o/
<slangasek> nxvl: no, really, I'm not at work right now... :)  If I were at work, I should be doing things according to work priorities. :)
<ScottK-laptop> nxvl: Congratulations.  What can you tell us about the job?
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> ScottK-laptop: what job?
<ScottK-laptop> Right.
<nxvl> :D
<NCommander> lol
<NCommander> Meh, bugs-by-email seems to lag ;.;
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Bug design.
<ScottK-laptop> Bug/By
<NCommander> It reminds me of Debian's BTS
<nxvl> dammit i still can't upload to flickr from f-spot at home
<nxvl> i hate my ISP provider
<ScottK-laptop> Yes.  It's the only place their speed is ~equivalent.
<StevenK> You hate your Internet Service Provider Provider?
<ScottK-laptop> It's the only thing I know of that isn't faster on BTS.
<StevenK> Is that like an ATM Machine?
 * NCommander has a love/hate relationship with BTS
<ScottK-laptop> Yes.  I can understand that.  My relationship with Launchpad is rather more consistent than that.
<nxvl> StevenK: heh, it's 12:20 here :D
<StevenK> And rather more one-sided
<ajmitch> ScottK-laptop has a deep, abiding hatred for launchpad & all that goes with it
<ajmitch> and loves to share that
<ScottK-laptop> I actually prefer bugzilla.
<StevenK> Ewww!
 * ajmitch remembers the fun of the 1MB js that was loaded on every ubuntu bugzilla page load
<nxvl> i felt that provider shouldn't be there
<nxvl> well, time to sleep now
<nxvl> read you tomorrow
<dholbach> good night nxvl
<nxvl> dholbach: have a nice day!
<dholbach> thanks :)
<persia> Yeah.  The original Malone was *much* preferable to Ubuntu bugzilla.  That said, I haven't used bugzilla since the mass import into Malone, so things may be different now.
<NCommander> why is there 1MB of JS on the old Ubuntu bugzilla?
<ajmitch> package list
<ScottK-laptop> persia: I agree (about the original malone).
<Iulian> Good morning.
<stefanlsd> Sigh. I'm going to work. See you guys later.
<NCommander> how can I kill every schroot on my system?
<NCommander> brb
<NCommander> woo
<NCommander> now my laptop has VTx
<Treenaks> VTx?
<Treenaks> a laptop with a Honda motorcycle?
<NCommander> kirkland, your ubuntu-vm javascript page is amazing
<soren> ajmitch: I made the mistake of engaging in this discussion: http://bobbo.me.uk/?p=179
<tacone> what's the url of that ubuntu-vm page ?
<persia> tacone: Which ubuntu-vm page?
<tacone> persia: I found it, nevermind. btw it was this: http://people.ubuntu.com/~kirkland/ubuntu-vm-builder.html
<persia> tacone: You know that there is a command-line client as well, right?
<tacone> persia: that page is a webform to generate a shell line to be used with the command line client. try to press the generate command.
<persia> Oh.  I thought it actually generated the image.  I remembered that being talked about at some point, to support use cases where the host machine was not Ubuntu.
<tacone> that could easily done with a little server-side scripting, just extending kirkland's work. not sure it's worth the work yet :-)
<huats> morning fellows
<cody-somerville> Morning
<henrik-kabelkaos> Is there any MOTU who want to advocate CDEmu? The packages have been thoroughly fixed now.
<henrik-kabelkaos> Besides the ubuntu brainstorm thingie listed a CD emulator as the #9 most wanted feature of all time.
<NCommander> isn't loopback good enough?
<henrik-kabelkaos> not really. linux can't mount CUE/BIN files and the likes.
<Treenaks> there's a tool to convert cue/bin to .iso
<Treenaks> also, couldn't this be done through fuse? (or is it fuse-based)
<henrik-kabelkaos> cdemu doesn't really concern itself with filesystems but leaves that part to linux. it interpretes disc images and serves it as a virtual disc. the kernel driver is quite thin and it does most of the work in userspace. while there are a couple of interresting fuse plugins, none of them offer the quite the same functionality.
<henrik-kabelkaos> a nice example would be that you could mount a protected MDS (alcohol 120%) image and use fuseiso to access the contents for example.
<henrik-kabelkaos> Though in most cases HAL would catch it and mount it automagically. :)
<gnomefreak> dpkg-buildpackage is in devscripts right?
<StevenK> dpkg-buildpackage is in dpkg-dev
<gnomefreak> StevenK: thanks
<gnomefreak> maybe i had to reboot after removeing gnupg-agent
<persia> gnomefreak: gpg signing works for you again?
<gnomefreak> persia: i think so
<gnomefreak> im testing another package
<gnomefreak> persia: seems removing gnupg-agent didnt help and i shut down for the day yesterday and now it works
<persia> gnomefreak: So just some leftovers in your session then.
<gnomefreak> where did /etc/dput.cf go?
<cody-somerville> Are you running Intrepid?
<gnomefreak> cody-somerville: yep
 * cody-somerville is on a hardy box right now so can't look.
<Laney> I have it on Untrepid
<Laney> Intrepid*
<gnomefreak> i dont see anything related to dput in etc
<gnomefreak> i have ~/dput.conf but that ws handmade for PPA
<gnomefreak> s/ws/was
<gnomefreak> i guess i could add it to $HOME/,dput.cf
<persia> gnomefreak: I also have an /etc/dput.cf on intrepid.  Is the dput package installed?
<Laney> http://pastebin.com/f546a285d is the output of dpkg -L dput
<gnomefreak> yeah i guess since i can upload to PPA
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<gnomefreak> /etc/dput.cf
<gnomefreak> it says i have it too
<gnomefreak> seems i overlooked it :(
<emgent> moin
<jpds> moin emgent
<didrocks> hi there :)
<jpds> jelmer: I have merged your changes to ubuntu-dev-tools. Thanks.
<gnomefreak> can someone please review http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=smartirc4net and http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=smuxi  the lintian warnings are most likely caused by me adding a clean option to fix FTBFS but i didnt make a patch i just changed it since it was our file not upstreams
<gnomefreak> s/most likely/most for sure
<geser> gnomefreak: why not use the Debian packages?
<henrik-kabelkaos> gnomefreak: the first lintian warning is caused by diff refusing to add empty files.
<geser> gnomefreak: see also bug 259833
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259833 in ubuntu "Please sync smuxi 0.6.1-2 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259833
<gnomefreak> geser: thats where i got it from
<gnomefreak> look at changelog it has debians 1 and ours
<gnomefreak> henrik-kabelkaos: ah ok good nothing i did
<devfil_> asac: there?
<asac> devfil_: more or less :)
<geser> gnomefreak: you don't need to go through REVU in that case, just file a sponsoring bug with the needed debdiff to get it build
<asac> devfil_: how are you doing?
<gnomefreak> geser: i thought revu was for ne packages?
<devfil_> asac: can you take a look at the xulrunner update?
<gnomefreak> s/ne/new
<geser> gnomefreak: yes, for completely new packages
<asac> devfil_: yes. i have to
<devfil_> thanks
<asac> devfil_: 254618 ?
<gnomefreak> geser: ok so a debian package built for Ubuntu isnt new
<devfil_> 205325
<devfil_> asac: --^
<geser> gnomefreak: we could sync the packages from debian, see that it FTBFS and upload -1ubuntu1 (no revu involved at all). So we can also skip the sync and upload -1ubuntu1 directly.
<gnomefreak> ok
<devfil_> asac: ops, 254618 sorry
<gnomefreak> geser: its 2ubuntu1
<gnomefreak> debian used the 2
<asac> devfil_: how did you produce the the orig.tar.gz?
<devfil_> asac: using the script on debian to remove nonfree stuff
<geser> gnomefreak: and as the package comes from Debian, we want to keep the delta small (only needed changes) and not overhaul the whole packaging
<asac> devfil_: and how did you get the initial bits?
<gnomefreak> geser: i only changed changelog and rules
<devfil_> asac: from upstream cvs, from FIREFOX_2_0_0_16_RELEASE branch
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> geser: should i use the sync bug and just add debdiff and ask for sponser?
<geser> gnomefreak: yes (if no other MOTU disagrees about the procedure)
<gnomefreak> ok since im sure not all are around ill do it and lets see what they say
<persia> I'd rather see a merge bug instead of a sync bug, but otherwise agree with geser that the appropriate procedure has been described.
<asac> devfil_: please attach the debdiff of the debian/ directory
<persia> asac: You can't actually generate that.  Do you mean diff -urN old/debian new/debian ?
<asac> persia: debdiff | filterdiff -i*/debian/* ;)
<persia> (well, you could generate it, but it's a mess of filterdiff calls)
<persia> Just one?  Hmmm..  OK.
<asac> i guess so
<asac> (i hope so ;))
<gnomefreak> where is the sponsorship wiki?
<persia> I had trouble with filterdiff -i*/debian/* when I was trying to write code that would automatically generate an update package from an interdiff, but perhaps that was related to some of the test packages, and firefox isn't affected.
<Laney> gnomefreak: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess ?
<persia> gnomefreak: wiki?   If you want to add something to the queue, just subscribe the sponsors to the bug in LP.
<gnomefreak> it already was. i ust wanted to do it the right wy
<gnomefreak> way
 * gnomefreak thinks i should revise the version of smuxi to add -2.1ubuntu1 instead of -2ubuntu1
<devfil_> asac: uhm, I need to upload the changelog
<asac> he?
<geser> gnomefreak: why -2.1ubuntu1? I see only 0.6.1-2 in the PTS page for smuxi
<asac> devfil_: you need to debdiff the debian/ directory ;)
<devfil_> asac: already done, but there is a new version on ubuntu 1.8.1.14+nobinonly-1ubuntu4
<asac> dont undertstand that
<asac> devfil_: yes. please work in the changelog entry
<asac> that would be great
<asac> otherwise i can to that for upload
<asac> devfil_: please remove 89_bz419350_attachment_306066 from the package if it has been applied upstream
<asac> devfil_: you need to debdiff the debian/ directory ;)
<asac> oops
<asac> :)
<asac> mozilla bug 419350
<asac> thats what i ment ;)
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 419350 in XPCOM "[ia64] build failure using gcc 4.3" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=419350
<asac> ok
<asac> please drop that patch
<gnomefreak> geser: so i can leave it as -2ubuntu1?
<devfil_> asac: is the debdiff enough or do you also want again the diff.gz?
<asac> devfil_: both while you are at it
<asac> ;)
<devfil_> ok
<geser> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> geser: ok cool thanks
<gnomefreak> crap
<devfil_> asac: all done
<gnomefreak> how do i overwrite an upload to revu? i would rather not change the version if i dont have to
<jpds> dput -f
<devfil_> gnomefreak: dput -f
<gnomefreak> thanks
<gnomefreak> much better ;)
<asac> devfil_: wanna do the same for hardy?
<asac> e.g. hardy-security?
<asac> for hardy-security its important to provide the bits (as you did now) ... as well as give a list of tests you run to verify that the important rdepends still work
<devfil_> asac: this will take a while, I will need to retest alla rdepends for hardy
<asac> devfil_: well. you can do some initial tests, then i can give those packages to the security team, while you finish the rest of the tests
<asac> to finally give green light ;)
<devfil_> asac: ok
<asac> devfil_: upload finished. please watch whether it fails to build or something
<asac> ;)
<devfil_> asac: sure
<asac> thanks
<asac> devfil_: firefox-2 in hardy needs a bump too ;)
<devfil_> asac: from ? to ?
<asac> devfil_: from whatever is in hardy to 2.0.0.16
<devfil_> asac: hardy-security already have 2.0.0.16
<asac> oh
<asac> then i was wrong and it was seamonkey ;)
<devfil_> seamonkey is 1.1.9
<asac> yeah ... 1.1.11 is what is in intrepid
<asac> (1.1.10 was never release afaik)
<devfil_> ah ok
<devfil_> asac: is the changelog for hardy-security the same of a SRU or is normal?
<asac> devfil_: what do you mean?
<stefanlsd> Is there a list of requirements somewhere for applying for UUC?
<devfil_> asac: the revision number of the package
<asac> devfil_: you mean the changelog target? thats "hardy-security"
<devfil_> no, the revision number
<devfil_> 0ubuntu1?
<Laney> stefanlsd: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers#ContribDev
<asac> devfil_: its the intrepid revision appended by ~8.04.1
<devfil_> asac: ok
<asac> 0ubuntu1~8.04.1
<dholbach> Who of you could imagine running a session at Ubuntu Developer Week?
<dholbach> I just thought we could repeat one of the sessions we had as part of MOTU School
<nxvl> dholbach: i really want to, but if i'm still in my current job this week i can't
<nxvl> :(
<nxvl> dholbach: sorry
<dholbach> Ubuntu Developer Week is next week! :)
<dholbach> nxvl: if you're too busy, I understand - no problem
<nxvl> yes i know
<nxvl> not busy, just no irc access
<nxvl> :(
<emgent> heya daniel :)
<dholbach> hi Emanuele
<nxvl> i'm waiting for a new job offer and contract
<nxvl> which should arrive today or tomorrow
<dholbach> all the best with that!
<nxvl> thank you
<nxvl> if it arrives i will really probably able to run a session
<huats> dholbach: didrocks and I are planning to give one
<dholbach> huats: add it to the schedule!
<dholbach> :)
<huats> we need to talk about it together (today)
<dholbach> alright
<dholbach> thanks
<huats> and I'll add it then
<huats> no pb
<huats> does anyone knows when norsetto is coming back from holidays ?
<persia> End of the month, isn't it (next week)?
<huats> ok
<huats> thanks persia :)
<persia> huats: I'm not entirely sure, mind you.
<huats> ok
<huats> :)
<huats> I was looking for him since he has started to review a package of mine...
<huats> so if anyone wants to give a shot :)
<huats> please do :)
<huats> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=tktreectrl
<jelmer> jpds, thanks!
<apachelogger> persia: hey, how to get into ubuntu-universe-sponsors?
<persia> apachelogger: Be a MOTU and ask.  I'll add you now.
<apachelogger> persia: cool, thanks :)
<persia> apachelogger: LP matches IRC?
<apachelogger> yes
<persia> apachelogger: Done.
<apachelogger> thank you
<RainCT> can someone tell me what http://paste.ubuntu.com/40419/plain/ means? :P
<StevenK> RainCT: It means nautilus is buggy
<nxvl> yep
<nxvl> echo $url > launchpad
<persia> It's a stacktrace and memap.
<RainCT> That happens each time I select a file/directory, since some months. I guess that's because I have some libraries from Intrepid, but I don't know which has the problem
<persia> Without the nautilus dbgsym it's not easy to follow, but probably related to a change in the contents of a directory that nautilus had open (which may not be in any of the current windows)
<RainCT> (may it be because of a library? because else I'm completely lost on what the problem could be..)
<persia> It could well be a mismatch between the version of nautilus and the version of a given library, but it looks like nautilus is passing an invalid object to libgobject, which makes me thing the problem is in nautilus (or an extension), rather than in gobject, gio, glib, or libc
<persia> That said, the bug could well be because nautilus requested an object that wasn't given from some random source, and assumed it to exist because it didn't check, and then passed it on, so the bug in nautilus may be invisible in the case where the libraries match exactly.
<TheMuso> 5~/c
<RainCT> Uhm.. Why do I have libc6 from Intrepid? XD
<RainCT> and why is Synaptic too stupid to downgrade it? :P
<RainCT> well nevermind, I can continue living without nautilus
<persia> RainCT: Why do you have any intrepid libs on a hardy system?  Surely it's better to either use hardy or intrepid, no?
<bddebian> Heya gang
<Laney> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hello Laney
<directhex> persia, everyone tries apt pinning once, then learns their lesson
<persia> directhex: For an unstable/testing system, it makes some sense.  For the way that Ubuntu does development, this is not nearly so true.
<RainCT> persia: I can't have my complete system on Intrepid because my connection is too slow to keep up with all the updates, so I just take those applications that I like the most from Intrepid :P
<persia> RainCT: Ah, right.  You are prepetually bandwidth starved :(
<huats> I am not very familiar with python-support, so if someone is, I'd like to ask a few questions
<persia> Just ask.  Many of us will have done something with python support, although few of us are experts.
<huats> :)
<huats> well there something I am missing, but I don't know what...
<huats> that is teh real problem
<huats> I have my packaging which seems to right
<huats> everything seems to be placed good
<huats> but
<huats> when I installed it
<Laney> !enter | huats
<ubottu> huats: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Laney> :P
<Iulian> Indeed
 * Iulian rolls his eyes
<huats> nothing goes in /var/lib/python-support
<huats> thanks Laney ;)
<persia> huats: Are you referencing python-support anywhere in your packaging?
<huats> I am
<huats> I can paste my debian/rules file
<huats> http://paste.ubuntu.com/40428/
<huats> persia: and I have noticed that when I install the package the python-support triggers are actionned
<RainCT> what is -i for?
<persia> RainCT: It's typically passed to dh_foo for arch-independent packages.
<RainCT> persia: ah, thx
<huats> thanks persia for answering :)
<huats> any idea ?
<huats> james_w: you are the one who directed me toward that :) no idea neither ?
<huats> ;)
<RainCT> huats: where are the .py files installed?
<persia> huats: Generally it mostly works.  Do you see all the files you expect from dpkg --contents?  Is something missing?
<RainCT> ember: I'm looking at hamster-applet :)
<huats> RainCT: it provides a .so
<waylandbill> I submitted a patch addressing bug 260741 as a comment attachment. Is there anything else I need to do for it to be considered for inclusion? This is the first bug I've fixed.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260741 in kubuntu-grub-splashimages "black selection bar on black background is not the best option" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260741
<ember> thanks RainCT
<huats> persia: I don't think there is something missing
<RainCT> huats: Ah. But .so files don't need byte-compilation, so there's noting to do for dh_pysupport, or?
<RainCT> ember: uh.. what's about bug #216675?
<huats> RainCT:  there is a specific part of /usr/share/doc/python-support/README.gz on .so files
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 216675 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] project hamster" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216675
<huats> that is why I am asking :)
<Laney> waylandbill: You should update the changelog (using dch -i)
<RainCT> huats: ah, I see..
<james_w> huats:    ** Note that even if a package only ships extensions, it MUST still ship the /usr/share/python-support/foo directory.    **
<Laney> waylandbill: Make sure to include (LP: #260471) in the description of your change so that the bug is closed automatically
<james_w> (from the README)
<huats> oh
<huats> let me check
<ember> RainCT:about  what ITP or Andrew's ?
<RainCT> ember: Andrew's
<waylandbill> Laney: okay. After I do, I submit the resulting patch as another comment?
<huats> james_w: I am shipping it
<Laney> waylandbill: Yes, and you can delete the old one if you want
<huats> james_w: but almost empty
<huats> I'll check if something is missing
<james_w> huats: it can be empty I think
<ember> About Andrew's i really didn't know, when i opened the bug on LP i search for hamster-applet
<james_w> huats: is the latest version on REVU?
<ember> but i can ping him about it
<huats> james_w: not yet
<Laney> waylandbill: Also, you can produce the patch for uploading with the "debdiff" command, invoked as "debdiff old.dsc new.dsc > output.debdiff"
<RainCT> ember: Well, doesn't seem like he wanted to get his one into Ubuntu. Is there some reason why you need to add the MAINTAINERS file? :P
<ember> RainCT: file got missing from the tarball in this release
<RainCT> ember: Ah. The package looks good, I'm test building it now :)
<waylandbill> Laney: okay. I updated the changelog and uploaded the output from debdiff.
<Laney> waylandbill: The version should be 2.2, but other than that it's great
<ember> RainCT: andrew's just reply it, it's ok
<ssaboum> hi everyone, i wanted to know if there was a standard procedure for packaging something that already has a .deb for debian ?
<persia> james_w: dholbach: Are you still having trouble filling sessions for DeveloperWeek?
<dholbach> persia: I'm still hassling a bunch of people
<dholbach> persia: if you have suggestions, let me know :)
<waylandbill> Laney: cool. I wasn't sure if the version needed to be changed or if it would've just had ubuntu1 appended.
<persia> dholbach: If you run short, I can do another reading apport bugs session at either 16:00 on Thursday or 17:00 on Friday, but it's an awkward time for me, so please consider this a backup if you're having trouble, rather than an open offer.
<dholbach> persia: we could still move the 20:00 UTC slot to 15:00 UTC :)
<RainCT> ember: Good work, advocating... Should I upload it? :)
<Hobbsee> ah, developer week, where european developers are targetted again!
<ember> RainCT: thanks
<persia> 15:00 is better for me, but I've meetings that sometimes run over that are supposed to end at 15:00 on Tuesday, Wednesday, and Thursday, so not that much better (and it's late here anyway).
<dholbach> I understand
<ember> RainCT: yes you should heh :p
<persia> Making it later is probably better, to have a chance to catch Americans (or Australians early in the morning)
<persia> Hobbsee: What time is 21:00 UTC there?
<Hobbsee> persia: 7am, usually
<Hobbsee> but daylight savings might have began / ended since then.
<persia> Hmm.  So 6 or 7.  Probably too early then, and 16:00 is about as late as I'm willing to stay up.
<Hobbsee> yep, 7.
<Hobbsee> http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html?day=25&month=8&year=2008&hour=21&min=0&sec=0&p1=0
<persia> dholbach: No point moving it then, unless you get feedback from someone in the New World.
<RainCT> ember: done
<dholbach> alright
<ember> RainCT: thanks!
<persia> (not that any of them are here now :) )
<Juli__> persia: hi:) don't you forget about netbeans packages? I'm afraid it will be too late soon:(
<persia> Juli__: I didn't forget at all, I've just been very busy.
<Juli__> yes I understand... but after freeze we'll not be able to upload new packages, right?
<Juli__> and netbeans 6.1 won't be in Intrepid
<persia> Juli__: At least for the parts I can do by myself, they will be in intrepid, if I need to not sleep on Wednesday.  For the new packages, you will also need a second advocate.  You might seek one here.
<Juli__> I'm embarrassing to ask you in such conditions but I don't know what else I can do...
<Juli__> Thank you in advance
<persia> Juli__: No, bugging me is the right thing to do.  You still also need someone else (as I can't add a new package on my own).
<Juli__> yes I see... I'll try to find. Actually we've canceled forked resolver, so there are just 2 new packages for now
<persia> Nice work!  I thought that could be done.
<Juli__> Actually it is still a temporary workaround but for netbeans 6.5 I hope we'll do better
<Juli__> LucidFox: I see you has reviewed libjna-java on REVU... may be you can help with a second advocate, please?
<persia> Juli__: You've already fixed everything from the last review?
<Juli__> yes
<Juli__> excepting build-dep on sun jdk
<Juli__> Currently build dependency is default-jdk
<Juli__> I hope it is enough
<huats> james_w: i have put the new version in revu... I still don't see the problem...
<persia> Juli__: That ought use OpenJDK where available, which ought be enough.
<huats> james_w: (it will be there in 5 minutes)
<james_w> huats, can you provide the link again please?
<Juli__> persia: so, everything is fixed after LucidFox's review. + libnb-platform-java is left
<huats> james_w: sure http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=pywebkitgtk
<james_w> thanks
<huats> james_w: you are the one to be thanked :)
<huats> (james_w the new version is not visible yet)
<persia> Juli__: You're in pretty good shape then, on libjna.  libnb-platform-java is trickier, and you'll want someone else.  Worst case, maybe it can be considered a new upstream of the old package (just with a slightly different name).
<ssaboum> persia can you tell me where i can find the namings of the sections for apt repositories, you know (games, contrib, ...)
<ssaboum> ?? please
<persia> ssaboum: Google for debian control files and their fields
<persia> Scroll down about one third of the page
<ssaboum> ok thx
<persia> click the link to the sections under the explanation for Section
<Juli__> persia: actually it is a new upstream of the old package ... if it is possible to proceed under this assumption it would be great
<persia> Oh, and you're feeling lucky
<persia> Juli__: Better if you can find a second advocate, as this means less begging the archive admins :)
<Juli__> hmmm... I don't know how it is usually happens.. it is my first experience...
<Juli__> Can anyone here take a look on the package on REVU, please?:))
<persia> Juli__: You'll probably get more looks if you include the URL to the packages that need review.
<persia> (the REVU url)
<Juli__> persia: ok, thanks!
<Juli__> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=libnb-platform-java
<Juli__> and http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=libjna-java
<Juli__> actually libnb-platform-java package is the new upstream version for existing libnb-platform7-java package
<Juli__> so it would  be sad to have no ability to upload it because of new name only
 * directhex prepares another main merge. yay, main
<Laney> boo main, yay universe
<directhex> it's one of those lovely source packages that makes lots of binary packages, of which only 1 is in main
<directhex> so i need to mess about with merging instead of syncing, purely to get rid of universe build-deps
<persia> directhex: Is it needed in main?  Does something seed it?  Perhaps it can be pulled out.
<directhex> persia, it looks like it was forced in for slightly bizarre reasons, looking at the dep chain
<persia> directhex: The split packages are often like that.  Reading the MainInclusionReport can be helpful.
<directhex> persia, essentially, monodoc-base is a build-dep for pretty much every mono lib or pluginabble app, as it's needed to generate documentation. so either ubuntu removes all docs (making it worthless for developers) and adding significantly to developer overheads who can no longer sync anything, or ubuntu dumps all mono apps from main (which would make some people happy, but involve ripping out things like tomboy and f-spot), or ubunt
<directhex> u sucks it up & puts monodoc-base in main
<geser> Juli__: libjna-java commented
<directhex> that's my reading of it
<persia> directhex: Nothing to be done except the merge then.
<geser> Juli__: btw. is it normal that the Debian packaging has only a copyright 2007 but the actual packaging was done 2008?
 * persia thinks that it ought be 2007,2008
<Juli__> geser: Thank you for comments! hm, yes it seems to be a typo from copy-paste. I'll correct.
<directhex> persia, monodoc needs a merge instead of a sync in order to keep xsp (asp.net web server) out - since the monodoc source package has a possible http front-end
<persia> directhex: Right.
<medo_> I'm having trouble packaging a tcl/tk software any ideas of how I should start with it? I have searched the web and the wiki with no clues at all
<medo_> I am thinking of copying all the needed files into /usr/share and have a script in /usr/bin to run it
<persia> medo_: You might want to look at another tcl/tk package as an example.  It's not such a popular widget toolkit these days, so documentation is sparse.
<huats> medo_: not sure I can really help
<medo_> is this the correct approach
<huats> but I am currently packaging a tcl/tk stuff
<huats> I have one ack already
<persia> If I remember correctly, it's mostly text files, so you'd end up with heavy use of /usr/share/$(package)/, but I may be mistaken.
<huats> so the package should not be that bad :)
<persia> huats: You are an expert: of course you can help :)
<huats> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=tktreectrl
<medo_> yeah it is mainly text files no binary at all
<huats> persia: thanks :)
<huats> persia: btw if you want to kill some time, you can review it :)
<medo_> huats: I actually need that package
<persia> huats: See above :)
<medo_> so if u can please keep me updated on its status
<huats> medo_: sure
<huats> medo_: what do you want to package ?
<medo_> coccinella
<huats> oh
<medo_> an IM software
<huats> that is the reason why I have packaged tktreectrl :)
<huats> nice choice :)
<medo_> thanks for the help :)
<huats> but you'll figure out that you need lots more than tktreectrl :)
<medo_> hope fully it is easy stuff this is my first package
<medo_> :)
<medo_> and it is giving me hard time
<huats> :)
<huats> you are packaging coccinella ?
<huats> what bout the other dependencies ?
<medo_> I will have to work on those first I believe but I have just started looking at it
<medo_> i asked because i didn't know how to start
<huats> ok
<huats> so you might start working on the various dependencies that coccinella has
<huats> which means the various binaries it relies on
<Juli__> geser: About license in upstream: I'll write a letter to the jna source's owners and ask them to add a license into upstream zip.
<medo_> ok so they have to be in there own packages as well right?
<huats> medo_: yes, it is better
<Juli__> geser: But if it will not be easy, may be it is possible to add it somehow through get-orig-source?
<medo_> huats: ok then I will start working on the deps first and see where I can get. I might come back for help
<huats> medo_: exactly
<huats> and if you need an example of tk packaging have a look at my package
<geser> Juli__: good question, I don't know. It depends if the archive admins accept it or not.
<Juli__> geser: hm... the problem also that it is freeze soon... I really need this package in Intrepid. I'll write them today. Hope they will accept but not sure.
<geser> sebner: Hi, did you manage to build smuxi? I tried it but I ended in an endless loop.
<sebner> geser: dpkg-deb: building package `smuxi' in `../smuxi_0.6.1-2_all.deb'.
<sebner> geser: and all the other stuff
<geser> hmm
<geser> sebner: did you build on i386 or on amd64?
<sebner> geser: i386
<geser> then it's probably just a i386/amd64 issue
<sebner> geser: seems so :\
<geser> sebner: ACKed so it hopefully makes it before FF
<sebner> geser: thanks and I swear, I never never ever will file a sync request without testbuilding it. Such a disaster O_o
<geser> sebner: I thought you usually test-build before filing a sync request?
<huats> if anyone want to have a look at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=tktreectrl
<ScottK-laptop> sebner: You really should.
<huats> i have an ACK already, and the second one is almost there BUT he is on holidays :(
<sebner> geser: Yes, but this time, really only this time I didn't cause I talked to Mirco Bauer and quickly filed the sync request without further thinking :(
<sebner> ScottK-laptop: :(
<henrik-kabelkaos> when you're finished with a package. got reviews etc. do you set the packaging bug to fix committed and clear assigned to? and is sponsor something i need?
<Laney> It's done automatically by LP if you put (LP: #xxxx) in the changlog entry
<henrik-kabelkaos> i see. does ubuntu-universe sponsors need to be subscribed to the bug?
<persia> henrik-kabelkaos: The second advocate for a package will upload it.  No need to subscribe the sponsors queue unless someone advocates, forgets to upload, and goes on holiday (or similar situation), and even then, you can usually just ask here.
<persia> ("I got two advocates for foo, but it doesn't appear to have been uploaded: it's not in the NEW queue, and it's not in the archives.  Could someone have a look at http://revu.ubuntu...
<henrik-kabelkaos> thanks.
<Elbrus> Hi, I am trying to package a new program called winff
<Elbrus> Unfortunately I am not able to compile in intrepid or hardy because of bug #260464
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260464 in fpc "fp-units-gtk2 has undefined references due to GtkFileSystemError removal from GTK" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260464
<Elbrus> it is written in freepascal (Lazarus)
<Elbrus> how to procede? Compiling and patching fpc myself before packaging?
<Elbrus> what would the upload be worth?
<RainCT> REVU will now show a warning on the details.py page if a non-native package hasn't got a debian/watch file or get-orig-source rule, and if it's a native package show a notice noting that.
<Elbrus> By the way, my (Debian) package is available at http://mentors.debian.net/cgi-bin/sponsor-pkglist?action=details;package=winff
<Elbrus> Could I upload to revu? (The package does not compile)...
<RainCT> Hi Elbrus. You can upload it, but Feature Freeze is about to start so it's probably already to late to get it into Intrepid. And if your getting it into Debian there's no need to go through REVU, too.
<Elbrus> RainCT: ok, so if the bug gets fixed before the FF it can be included, else it has to wait?
<RainCT> Elbrus: you would also need to get your package advocated by two MOTUs on time
<Elbrus> ah, by the way.. there can be a slight difference between the Debian and Ubuntu version because the package depends on ffmpeg and that is more extensive in Ubuntu.
<Elbrus> RainCT: exactly..
<Elbrus> RainCT: That's why I wonder if it would be useful to upload just yet.
<Elbrus> My package is now on http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=winff but again, waiting for bug #260464 to be fixed, unless somebody can help me work around that.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260464 in fpc "fp-units-gtk2 has undefined references due to GtkFileSystemError removal from GTK" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260464
<Laney> Elbrus: Sadly it's unlikely to make it in for Intrepid now :(
<huats> I haven't found anywhere the answer : in python packaging .pc file and .defs should be provided in a separate -dev package or not (which means in the library package)
<Elbrus> Layey: I'll just have to wait than, the same problem at Debian (also freeze) and nowbody wants to comment
<Elbrus> Layey: it is my first package, I would appreciate some comments in the mean time if possible
<henrik-kabelkaos> huats: if you have a -dev package that's where it should go. if not, you're probably fine as long as you're packaging the .pc file together with the python extension module(s).
<ssaboum> hi everyone, how is it going
<henrik-kabelkaos> ssaboum: i suppose i should say konbanwa?
<ssaboum> konbanwa henrik :-)
<ssaboum> thanks for your review i'm working on it
<ssaboum> btw i can't figure out how to deal with the debian/watch file and the fact that the source code is on googlecode
<ssaboum> so uscan try to access the directory but googlecode only permit to access the files (if you know their names obviously)
<ssaboum> henrik-kabelkaos:any idea ?
 * Laney eats warp10's wallpaper
<asomething> ssaboum: this works in a package I maintain that has googlecode upstream: "http://code.google.com/p/<projectname>/ http://<projectname>.googlecode.com/files/<packagename>-(.*)\.tar\.gz"
<asomething> file-browser-applet is my package
<ssaboum> thank you asomething i'll try
<dcordero> hi
<ssaboum> hi :-)
<dcordero> if i have a bug that make me change a lot of things in the package... should i write (LP: #number_bug) in each line of changelog?
<kirkland> tacone: NCommander: agreed on your comments about ubuntu-vm server page...  very basic, but grand aspirations
<kirkland> tacone: NCommander: If I had enough CPUs/Disk/Bandwidth, I'd gladly generate the images myself ;-)
<NCommander> heh, I already shot myself in the foot with vm-builder
 * kirkland is on holiday, forgive the long latency
<NCommander> Now I need o figure out how to unshoot myself
<jcastro> emgent: your security list got created right? But I think kees picked a different name?
<jpds> jcastro: Appears to still be on RT #2938.
<jcastro> jpds: yep, I am trying to confirm
<jcastro> jpds: ng and I were talking about it with kees and I don't remember what the outcome was.
<jpds> jcastro: I must of missed that, sorry.
<jcastro> no worries, I'm just trying to find out if we just said "let's ask kees" or if there was any action on the ticket
<kees> jcastro: I had sent you email with a suggested list name, that's all I've done wrt to that RT
<jcastro> yeah that's what I thought.
<jcastro> jpds: ah, Ng and I are full of fail, the discussion was over im, irc, and mail instead of in the ticket.
<jpds> jcastro: Nevermind :)
<Elbrus> dcordero: I think it does not hurt you and helps to be clear, but once is enough for the bugreport I think
<huats> scottK are you around ?
<ScottK> Sort of.
<huats> :)
<huats> how are you ?
<ScottK> A bit overwhelmed with things currently.
<dcordero> Elbrus, thanks, finally i have grouped all the changes, with various lines inside for each change begining with +
<dcordero> and with (LP #number) only in the title of the group
<dcordero> i think it is elegant
<Elbrus> dcordero: sounds like it
<Elbrus> dcordero: I am no expert, but I believe I saw it similar elsewhere.
<jpds> Laney: re: bug #259599 - do you have a source package I can dget and upload somewhere?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259599 in semantik "Please update semantik to 0.6.8" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259599
<jpds> Laney: I'm off for the night; but I'll upload your package as soon as I get back, semantik was at the buttom of my TODO.
<Laney> jpds: I can upload the orig and dsc if you'd like
<Laney> I've just been doing some pre-ff package updates
<ssaboum> 'night everyone
<RAOF> We don't have the ability to do per-arch rebulids, do we?
<soren> For failed builds?
<soren> Or rebuilds to build against new dependencies?
<RAOF> For 'needs to build against new dependencies'.
<wgrant> No, we cannot do binNMUs.
<RAOF> bug #181068 suggests that python-gnome2-extras could use a rebuild on PPC, in Hardy.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 181068 in gnome-python-extras "miro.real crashed with SystemError in MozillaBrowser() on PPC" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181068
<wgrant> Upload a build1
<nxvl> i've had some problems with packages not building from source due a dependency change
<wgrant> That's a different kind of dependency change.
<RAOF> wgrant: Yeah.  I was just wondering if it was easy to upload a build1 that only rebuilt on PPC.
<RAOF> Since that would be the minimum possible fix.
<wgrant> No, unfortunately.
<nxvl> RAOF: you can't rebuild it on LP?
<RAOF> nxvl: I don't have that sort of power :)
<wgrant> Nobody does.
<RAOF> Also, that wouldn't solve it, because it _needs_ a version bump so people get the fixed rebuilt package.
 * nxvl tries
<nxvl> wgrant: i can rebuild my FTB packages
<RAOF> So, who has a PPC ubuntu install they'd like to rebuild gnome-python-extras on and test that Miro loads? :)
<nxvl> nope i can't
<nxvl> but you can ask an archive admin to rebuild it
<wgrant> nxvl: It didn't FTBFS...
<wgrant> nxvl: And archive admins won't do that.
<wgrant> We can do it just as easily as they can.
<huats> does any one can point me out an URL explaining when to add stuffs to python:Depends ? like python-gtk2 by instance
<huats> I have foudn a french page but it si not explained why
<RAOF> huats: python:Depends contains an appropriate dependency on the _python_ package; it doesn't do magical dependency resolution.
<RAOF> Much as it would be nice for that to happen (and techinically possible.  kinda)
<huats> RAOF: but shlibs:Depends is doing it that kind of magic right ?
<RAOF> Yes.
<huats> that I were I get the confusion :)
<leleobhz> someone can help-me understand debian NMU?
<RAOF> But that's because it's both easier to do, and because the tools do it.
<huats> ok
<huats> thanks
<wgrant> leleobhz: Debian might be able to help better...
<huats> so python:Depends is 'only' for the python interpreter ?
<leleobhz> wgrant: hmmm... but isnt the same policy for ubuntu too?
<RAOF> huats: Yes.
<huats> RAOF: ok
<RAOF> leleobhz: No, because we don't have maintaners.
<huats> :)
<huats> thanks for that explanation :)
<leleobhz> RAOF: no?
 * leleobhz more confused than ever
<RAOF> Debian has the concept of the maintainer lock.  Only the maintainer(s) should upload the package.  We don't; anyone is free to upload.
<leleobhz> RAOF: hmmm
<leleobhz> RAOF: have some good place on freenode to ask or i need to go to oftc?
<asac> leleobhz: go oftc ;)
<leleobhz> :]
<leleobhz> another
<leleobhz> someone here pasted a link for "things to do for ubuntu"
<leleobhz> someone can help-me to find a job?
 * leleobhz dont understand that page and ... i want package! :p
<Laney> leleobhz: Maybe you should apply for a mentor
<leleobhz> Laney: what?
<Laney> leleobhz: Somebody who can guide you through the processes :)
<Laney> anyway, I'm off to bed. nn
<leleobhz> Laney: im interested in. how can i proceed
#ubuntu-motu 2008-08-26
<mok0> ZZzzzzz
<tbielawa> hello ubuntuers
<bdrung> where do i find legal experts?
<bdrung> which package does have multiple licenses and is good as example for this?
<nxvl> bdrung: define "this"
<bdrung> nxvl: i want a package that is a good example for a package that has more than one license listed in debian/copyright
<nxvl> bdrung: augeas
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> it's a copyright nightmare
<bdrung> nxvl: i am packaging a software wich contains other software with other licenses in subdirectories.
<bdrung> nxvl: yes and i hate those legal issues.
<nxvl> bdrung: yep augeas is what you are looking for
<bdrung> nxvl: thx
<tgm4883_laptop> i've created a setup.py for a program i'm packaging and made the the Mythbuntu team the maintainer.  I've sent setup.py upstream, but what should the maintainer be listed as upstream, or should it be removed altogether?
<bdrung> what does lintian mean with copyright-lists-upstream-authors-with-dh_make-boilerplate?
<bdrung> oh, google helped
<nxvl> run lintian -i
<nxvl> it will tell you more about it
<nxvl> dunno
<nxvl> (and the solution)
<bdrung> thx for the -i tip
<nxvl> :D
<mneptok> nxvl: you? a MOTU? the gods have died. :P
<bdrung> bug #250506 has now 23 duplicates.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250506 in consolekit "shutdown and restart act as logout" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250506
<nxvl> mneptok: gringo loco!
<nxvl> mneptok: yes now i've unlimited root in your machine
<nxvl> muahahaha
 * ajmitch makes sure not to install any packages nxvl has touched
<mneptok> nxvl: be careful what you wish for.
<nxvl> heh
<nxvl> :P
<mneptok> nxvl: "i have root on your machine" is almost like saying, "i can use the water fountain at the leper colony!"
<nxvl> heh
<nxvl> yeah, one time a read someone saying "i wouldn't give him unlimited root on my machine" refering to motuship
<nxvl> and i liked the quote
<jml> :)
<mneptok> wonder if that works talking about romantic partners.
<mneptok> "Nice eyes, but I wouldn;t give her root on my machine, if you know what I mean ..."
 * ajmitch should just go back to windows, to be safe
<mneptok> ajmitch: it hurts to parse that sentence
<nxvl> mneptok: that would be SO nerd
<ajmitch> mneptok: why so, good sir?
<mneptok> go back to Windows.
<mneptok> to be *safe*
<mneptok> oh, the pain of unbridled, unapologetic irony
<ajmitch> spyware & trojans on one side, MOTUs on the other
<ajmitch> which would you pick?
<nxvl> MOTUs are cool
<nxvl> and you can check the code
<nxvl> but not for spywares & trojans
<cody-somerville> and some, such as myself, are devilishly good looking
<ajmitch> see, he admits to being a devil
<ajmitch> shocking admissions
 * ajmitch blogs it for the world to know
<nxvl> we are nerds, what can you expect?
<bdrung> ajmitch: do not trust motus and do come nearer than 100 m to Windows. :D
<ajmitch> nxvl: a healthy lack of sanity
<nxvl> you are asking to much
<nxvl> :D
 * cody-somerville agrees.
 * StevenK tries to determine the age of a file without resorting to find
<cody-somerville> I haven't been sane since 1996
<nxvl> ajmitch: you don't know mneptok, don't you?
<nxvl> in person i mean
<bdrung> do not trust motus and do NOT come nearer than 100 m to Windows.
<bdrung> i am too tired.
<ajmitch> nxvl: I have met him a couple of times
 * StevenK is sitting about 2 metres away from a window
<nxvl> ajmitch: and you ask for sanity?
<ajmitch> read what I wrote above
<bdrung> StevenK: the s makes a different
 * ajmitch is sitting a few metres from some windows
<cody-somerville> More importantly, do not attempt to prove or disprove your windows are unbreakable
<cody-somerville> Especially if you're a few floors up
<ajmitch> they are made of safety glass
<cody-somerville> You've never heard of the guy who said the same thing and then one day it actually broke and he fell to his death
<bdrung> "in a world without walls and fences, who needs Gates and Windows?"
<bdrung> maybe its better to be dead instead of suffering using Windows.
<bdrung> but the name Windows is a bit paradox. windows are usually transparent.
<bdrung> you can look through and see whats inside
<cody-somerville> but can you really?
<bdrung> my hardware window is transparent. if i look through it i can see the sky outside.
<bdrung> but maybe i am in a matrix.
<bdrung> how do i fix a debian-changelog-file-is-a-symlink? i am using cdbs. the source package is splittet to two binary package: x and x-data. the doc files of x are symlinked to the x-data doc files.
<nxvl> lintian is your friend
<nxvl> -i will tell you
<ScottK-laptop> bdrung: You can ignore it.  That's because of an Ubuntu unique change to CDBS.
<nxvl> or you can file a bug against cdbs
<StevenK> There is a reason it's done that way.
<StevenK> And it can be turned off, if you read the code
<nxvl> StevenK: someone made a mistake?
<bdrung> which code? lintian?
<StevenK> nxvl: Why do you assume symlinking files is a mistake
<StevenK> bdrung: No, CDBS
<nxvl> StevenK: dunno, just makeing bad jokes about it, i haven't look closer to it
<StevenK> nxvl: It's done to save space on the CD, where space is at a premium.
<bdrung> to fix the lintian warning i can symlink the whole directory.
<bdrung> but i have no clue how to implement this in debian/rules
<nxvl> oh
<bdrung> fyi i am talking about bug 131538
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 131538 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] htmlvalidator" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/131538
<NCommander> *sigh*
<NCommander> I think my laptop is developing a personality
<NCommander> The last two times I've opened up my music collection, its started playing "Stay Alive" as the first track
<bdrung> NCommander: create a lp-account for your laptop and ask him/her/it for helping to make ubuntu better. :D
<NCommander> Great, then we can have a cake and grief theory package in Ubuntu ;-)
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> it's just amazing how many people are submitting their patches / packages to the sponsoring queue
<dholbach> it's a lot of stuff coming in
<nxvl> and lot of work for us
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> also in revu
 * dholbach just reviewed a bunch of them
<nxvl> i've never seen a bigger revu queue
 * nxvl is reviewing a revu package
<dholbach> look at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-universe-sponsors/
<dholbach> it speaks volumes
<nxvl> there is a list
 * nxvl suscribes
<dholbach> 311K of mails this month
<dholbach> highest ever
<dholbach> and it's just the 26th :)
<nxvl> dholbach: i think the videos are making effect
<dholbach> that could well be
<dholbach> I'd be happy if that's the case :)
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> dholbach: for sponsoring a REVU package i just need to do a normal sponsorship, don't i?
<nxvl> dholbach: or i need to do something special for it to be in NEW?
<nxvl> dholbach: btw, good morning!
<tuxmaniac> hi folks. I am working on bug 260158. As I found out that the reason for the build failure is the use of deprecated macro by the upstream. It builds clean on Debian unstable becasue gtk version there seems to be 2.12 still. But intrepid already has 2.13
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260158 in gabedit "[ftbfs] 2.1.8-2 falils to build on intrepid pbuilder" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260158
<dholbach> good morning nxvl
<dholbach> nxvl: once it has two ACKs you can just upload it
<dholbach> be sure to bounce the "accepted" mail to the motu mailing list
<nxvl> :D
<tuxmaniac> slytherin told me that by changing some flag for using Depercated symbols in intrepid this could be solved. ANyone has furhter inputs or links would be very helpful
<nxvl> i will as soon as i get it
<wgrant> dholbach: Isn't it a more common practice to bounce the NEW one, rather than ACCEPTED?
<nxvl> tuxmaniac: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilerFlags
<nxvl> tuxmaniac: that might help
<nxvl> tuxmaniac: not sure it will, but it may
<tuxmaniac> thanks. let me check.
<dholbach> wgrant: excusez-moi - that's what I meant
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> well, going to sleep now
<nxvl> read you later
<dholbach> sleep tight nxvl
<nxvl> i will forward the NEW mail in the morning
<nxvl> dholbach: thank you! have a nice day
<RAOF> tuxmaniac: It's likely that something's defining GTK_DISABLE_DEPRECATED; you should find out what, and stop it.
 * apachelogger stumbles in 
<tuxmaniac> RAOF: thanks found the file. it was right there in the parent directory. once i commented out that macro definition, it builds fine on intrepid
<apachelogger> is an almighty REVU admin around?
<tuxmaniac> now for creating a dpatch, mail the upstream and then look out for sponsors. one FTBFS gone! :-)
<sdh> problems with security.ubuntu.com port 80 ?
<dholbach> who would be interested to give a session about "working with debian" together with siretart?
<dholbach> we had a session about it at last Ubuntu Developer Week: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/devweek0802/Debian - I'm sure that'd help preparing such a sesion
<dholbach> session
<apachelogger> siretart, ajmitch, raphink, RainCT: please take a look at the issue on http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=gtk-kde4
<StevenK> Looks like it failed to unpack, and that's fallout
<wgrant> Looks more like somebody got a string slice wrong.
<wgrant> The a was amputated for some reason.
<abogani> Anyone could review my two new packages (linux-meta-rt and linux-rt) on REVU?
<wgrant> Erm, that sounds a bit odd.
<wgrant> Isn't that likely to be almost identical to the kernel packages?
<wgrant> So shouldn't it go through kernel people who are likely to know what to look for in their ridiculously complicated packaging?
<abogani> wgrant: Identical. I have disabled *.udeb generation (for Debian-installer).
<wgrant> It sounds like a very bad idea to have a duplicated kernel source.
<abogani> wgrant: They (Ubuntu Kernel Team) say me to push -rt kernel into Universe through REVU with help of MOTUs.
<abogani> wgrant: We have 2.6.25 also (for ports). :-)
<StevenK> Surely you want to Build-Depend on the linux-source package, and use your config
<wgrant> Oh, that is just absolutely lovely.
<abogani> Please look as the size of the package: it works in that way.
<abogani> Only config and rt patchset in the package.
<wgrant> I'm not sure how that's relevant to me not liking the idea of having duplication and older kernels in universe.
<StevenK> I don't like the idea much either
<StevenK> 2.6.27 just entered Intrepid, for example
<wgrant> Oh, so that'd be three versions?
<StevenK> Yes :-(
<wgrant> Please, no.
<didrocks> hi o/
<dholbach> hi didrocks! are you still up for running a session with huats?
<didrocks> hi dholbach ! Yes, I will talk to huats when its network issues will be fixed
<dholbach> great
<dholbach> thanks didrocks
<didrocks> you're really welcome. We will keep you in touch :)
<dholbach> gracias mes amis!
<didrocks> merci mein Freund ^^
<dholbach> :-)
<huats> morning everyone
<dholbach> hi huats
<huats> hey dholbach
<huats> how are you ?
<dholbach> good - how 'bout you?
<dholbach> I was just talking to didrocks about your planned UDW session
<huats> great too
<huats> :)
<huats> oh
<dholbach> do you think you guys can add your session https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Prep ? :)
<huats> we have skipped talking about that yesterday
<huats> we will right now
<dholbach> I'd like to announce it soon, so I'm chasing up a few speakers and the slots will soon be taken
<huats> and add ourself there...
<huats> sure
<dholbach> rock
<huats> :)
<huats> dholbach: sicne I am talking to you
<huats> I have fixed lots of stuffs in pywebkitgtk
<huats> james_w: was happy with it
<dholbach> you think it's good to go now?
<huats> yes I think
<dholbach> I'll check it out later
<huats> so I went to chase a few ack yesterday evening :)
<dholbach> hehe
<huats> at the UDS you mentionned that I should talk with asac about that one, so I did
<huats> he gave his +1
<dholbach> NICE
<dholbach> I'll just try to fix something in harvest and check it out afterwards
<huats> and also nxvl did review too... but I'd like you to check it out if you can...
<huats> ok great :)
<dholbach> alright-y
<huats> thanks daniel
<DktrKranz> If you're bored, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=uus-pre-ff-810 has something interesting to do ;)
 * dholbach reviewed a bunch of sponsoring items this morning
<dholbach> DktrKranz: I found out that this is the month with the most activity on the uus list
<DktrKranz> \o/
<asac> dholbach: let me know when you signed pygtkwebkit off
<asac> dholbach: i can upload it ;)
<dholbach> so our contributors are doing a great job
<dholbach> asac: will do
<flohack> Hi! I'd like to build a kernel module for my package repository which I use to install patched packages my servers. For all other packages I use pbuilder. Is there a way to build a kernel module using pbuilder?
<huats> morning asac
<huats> :)
<DktrKranz> dholbach: if we can review/upload these before FF, it would be great. I processed some during weekend, I'll probably have some this evening, but we're going fast and should fix most of them in time
<asac> hi huats
<dholbach> DktrKranz: I'll make them a priority - thanks for triaging them
<DktrKranz> my pleasure. I'll do another queue scan to see if there are some missing bugs and tag them accordingly, just to give them a chance
<dholbach> DktrKranz: do you think it'd make sense to mail ubuntu-devel@ about them to get another few sponsors involved?
<DktrKranz> I sent an announcment on ubuntu-motu friday, I'm not sure more sponsors will come if we send it to ubuntu-devel as well, but can be worth trying
<huats> DktrKranz: or dholbach if by any chance you have some time left : http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=tktreectrl
<huats> (I already have a +1 in the comments by pitti, and almost the second one by norsetto who is on holidays...)
<dholbach> DktrKranz: gracias!
<DktrKranz> huats: I'm not a tcl/tk expert, so I'm not a valid reviewer here, but I could have a look this evening. If you're around, ping :)
<huats> :)
<huats> ok thanks DktrKranz :)
<huats> but don't worry
<huats> I'll try to find a review before that to get the remaining +1 :)
<huats> thanks a lot anyway :)
<DktrKranz> if you find someone with a good tcl knowledge, it would be great
<huats> that is the hard part..
<flohack> Could someone please point me to some documentation about building a kernel module package on a development machine (to be installed on another machine with a different kernel)?
 * DktrKranz needs to learn tcl/tk packaging a bit
<huats> pitti has some (he has already packaged some) so his +1 is important to me :)
<huats> DktrKranz: you can look at this package if you want :)
<DktrKranz> I'm curious to see if Debian has some policy in place
<huats> DktrKranz: there is
<DktrKranz> huats: have you some references to it?
<DktrKranz> so I can look at it and learn :)
<geser> huats: I just gave a quick look at tktreectrl: if you rename the manpage from .n to .3tcl should you move it also from mann to man3?
<Iulian> G'morning.
<DktrKranz> oh... this one maybe? http://pkg-tcltk.alioth.debian.org/tcltk-policy.html/
<huats> geser: it is done by dh_installmanpages I think
<huats> (well in that case it is :))
<huats> DktrKranz: yes it is
<huats> or dh_installman
<huats> :)
<huats> geser: isn't the case for you ?
<geser> huats: it is now. I just looked at the debian/rules file but did a test-build now too.
<huats> :)
<flohack> Could someone please point me to some documentation about building a kernel module package on a development machine (to be installed on another machine with a different kernel)?
<slytherin> flohack: I don't think a module compiled for a particular kernel will always be compatible with other kernel.
<henrik-kabelkaos> personally i'm a big fan of DKMS
<directhex> it's a nice evolution of the module-assistant principle
<broonie> slytherin: It won't be but it doesn't matter about the running kernel, only the kernel headers you point it at.
<henrik-kabelkaos> http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/6896
<abogani> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/DkmsDriverPackage  and http://video.ubuntu.com/development/packaging-kernel-modules-with-dkms.ogg
<flohack> slytherin: That's not a requirement, it's fine if I have to recompile and module whenever a kernel upgrade comes in
<flohack> slytherin: I just need to compile it for a specific kernel version ( the one running on the server )
<flohack> broonie: Can I tell m-a to compile the module against a specific kernel-headers package
<broonie> flohack: YYes.
<broonie> flohack: IIRC you're looking for the -l option
<flohack> broonie: Thanks, that was what I was looking for.
<devfil> http://mail.google.com/mail/?shva=1#inbox
<devfil> uhm sorry for the link
<devfil> firefox do automatic copy-paste
<laga> huh
<laga> stop reading my mail!
<devfil> laga: lol
<devfil> Someone know why REVU doesn't work with gtk-kde4 package? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=gtk-kde4
<jscinoz> so...
<jscinoz> revu broke?
<jscinoz> or is it just me
<devfil> only kde-gtk4
<flohack> henrik-kabelkaos: Can DKMS be used on Hardy with the supported kernel?
<henrik-kabelkaos> flohack: yes. i use it for the vhba-dkms package.
<henrik-kabelkaos> flohack: basically the package just copies the sources+dkms.conf to /usr/local/src/yourpackage-version/ and the postinst script calls dkms to install the module for your running kernel. (it also installs hooks to auto-install for new kernels)
<sistpoty|work> hi folks
<Iulian> Hello sistpoty
<sistpoty|work> hi Iulian
<james_w> could someone with a bit of perl knowledge check my work here please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/40644/
<StevenK> james_w: Ew!
<james_w> :-)
<StevenK> james_w: Where did you learn Perl? :-P
<StevenK> james_w: Use backreferenes, for the love of all that is good.
<james_w> the regexes aren't mine, they are cribbed from dpkg
<StevenK> james_w: Which is why they read like crap
<StevenK> james_w: Okay, so essentially, you want to read $message and grab Bug #[\d]* and LP #[\d]*
<StevenK> ?
<james_w> actually I can probably use the dpkg ones
<james_w> they are in a library after all
<siretart> james_w: perhaps you can at least add a source code reference as comment, if you want them guaranteed to be in sync
<StevenK> james_w: You probably can, but my suggestion is to in this case you want to use backreferences so you can push(@debian_closes, $1);
<siretart> StevenK: note that a Closes: statement can reference several bug numbers, and each of them must be closed individually
<StevenK> Er, yes.
<StevenK> I don't think the code handles that ..
<StevenK> Nope, it doesn't
<Yaitanes> hello, I wanted to know if it was possible to add a new package in the officials depositories for the current version of ubuntu, or if the new packages only appear for new releases of ubuntu
<ScottK-laptop> Yaitanes: Only for new releases, but once it's in the new release, it can generallly be backported to the current release.
<Yaitanes> in fact, I've developped a program (http://launchpad.net/gconjugo), and I wish to add it, whereas it's not finished
<StevenK> ScottK-laptop: You looked involved with the Phusion Passenger discusson on UUS, can you remind me what happened with it?
<ScottK-laptop> StevenK: I have no idea.  Is there a bug I can look at to refresh my old, worn out memory?
<james_w> StevenK: any more palatable? http://paste.ubuntu.com/40648/
<StevenK> james_w: A little. Your foreaches are not Perl-ish :-P
<james_w> StevenK: what's the idiom?
<Yaitanes> ScottK-laptop: so after the 28th, it would be possible to add a package in intrepid+1, and to backport it easily?
<StevenK> james_w: I can remember the Python idiom, which is map, I don't think that's the Perl-y one
<ScottK-laptop> Yaitanes: As long as the package doesn't require any other packages not in Intrepid, yes.
<StevenK> Oh yeah, map is it
<Yaitanes> ScottK-laptop: ok thanks
<StevenK> ScottK-laptop: Bug 246719
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246719 in ubuntu "Phusion Passenger [needs packaging]" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246719
 * ScottK-laptop looks
<ScottK-laptop> StevenK: No.  I kvetched a lot about Rails not respecting the packaging system on devel-discuss, but beyond that, I don't think so.
<StevenK> That's just Rails developers being "OMG <x> is 2 minor releases behind!! Sky falling!! Must have gems!!"
<ScottK-laptop> Right, I so don't want whatever they feel like shoving into their gem coming ahead of the installed stuff in the system path.
<james_w> StevenK: thanks, uses map now.
<StevenK> ScottK-laptop: Agreed
<StevenK> james_w: Share? :-)
<james_w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/40650/
<StevenK> james_w: Looks good to me
<james_w> thanks
<huats> hello james_w and ScottK
<james_w> hey huats
<ScottK> Hello huats
 * StevenK mumbles
<StevenK> Oh, *ew*
<StevenK> ScottK-laptop: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/revu1-incoming/passenger-0808222010/passenger-2.0.3/debian/postinst
 * soren cringes
<ScottK-laptop> Ouch.
<RainCT> argh
<StevenK> Heh
<StevenK> And no one mentioned that on REVU
<StevenK> I'd really really like Passenger in Intrepid, but ...
<wgrant> Urrrrrrrgh.
<laga> yeah, that should definitely be a debconf warning
<wgrant> No, that should definitely be immediate rejection.
<StevenK> What wgrant said
<laga> heh, j/k ;)
<StevenK> Packages don't subvert the packaging system upon install
<wgrant> Or if they do, we remove them.
<ScottK-laptop> But it's for RoR, so surely it's OK.
<wgrant> ScottK-laptop: Good point.
<wgrant> RoR seems to like ignoring it otherwise.
 * StevenK sobs, and ponders killing some kittens. Cute ones.
 * wgrant restrains StevenK, and sends him after some Rails developers instead.
<StevenK> Oh, I know why. debian/ is in the upstream tarball
<StevenK> Which is just as bad
 * wgrant chokes.
<soren> I'm wondering if that postinst ever makes its way into any debs.
<StevenK> soren: Reading the .diff.gz, it may not
 * soren test-builds
<StevenK> However, any source shipping that file would get REJECTed very quickly
<StevenK> (I daresay)
<wgrant> I hope.
<StevenK> I think lintian should pick up on that
<StevenK> "You have an .orig.tar.gz and debian/ inside it, you bozo"
<wgrant> StevenK: Maybe an implicit shutdown as well.
<StevenK> wgrant: And 'rm -rf /' if they say no to installing fastthread from gems
<soren> or yes.
<StevenK> Haha
<wgrant> Do we know if that is the real postinst yet?
<StevenK> soren was test building it
<wgrant> Brave.
<tuxmaniac> Hi everybody. Good evening. I would like to put forward review/sponsor request for bug 260158. Thanks in advance
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260158 in gabedit "[ftbfs] 2.1.8-2 falils to build on intrepid pbuilder" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260158
<StevenK> I have this feeling the first three lines in .install aren't needed either
<StevenK> After reviewing that package, I need a strong drink.
<soren> wgrant, StevenK: I was, but I gave up. The rubygems dependency couldn't be fulfilled, and I don't want a bunch of ruby crap installed on my system just so that I can dpkg-buildpackage -S.
<StevenK> soren, wgrant: Note on REVU: "Note: depends upon the RubyGems package in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ruby/+archive which provides the default ’rubygems’ package missing in the main archive version."
<StevenK> Which is bad too :-/
<tuxmaniac> is there a way to list out those source packages which belong to Category "Electronics" or such in Harvest? Just like appending pkg=gedit for specific package?
<soren> StevenK: Ah. Well, there's not way I'm adding that to my sbuild chroot.
 * soren deletes $HOME/src/horror-show again
<StevenK> Haha
<lucas> fastthread is useless. it's just FUD.
<wgrant> soren: Might shred be more safe?
<StevenK> A Cobalt bomb might be safer still
<StevenK> lucas: Tell that to the RoR developers
<lucas> they are probably aware of that, but some third-party apps developers still believe in that
<lucas> everything that was in fasthread was merged in ruby at least one year ago
<lucas> using fasthread now just reintroduces bugs that were fixed in ruby since then
<wgrant> But bugs are fun.
<siretart> only fixed bugs a re fun ones
<lucas> about ruby/fastthread: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=472702
<ubottu> Debian bug 472702 in ruby1.8 "ruby1.8: thread implementation has "a couple serious bugs"" [Normal,Closed]
<lucas> conclusion is:
<lucas> He said that Ruby 1.8.6 p110 was merged (backport) with fastthread, and that the
<lucas> current situation is opposite. fastthread 1.0.1 does not yet fix an issue that
<lucas> Ruby 1.8.6 p110 has fixed. You should not use fastthread 1.0.1 with Ruby 1.8.6
<lucas> p110 or later.
<StevenK> ruby1.8 | 1.8.6.111-2ubuntu1.1 | hardy-security | source, amd64, i386
<laszlok> dholbach: ping
<dholbach> laszlok: pong
<jpds> Laney: Sure. Fire away and link me.
<Laney> jpds: Hm?
<jpds> Laney: semantik.
<Laney> jpds: Oh right. I put them on the bug
<laszlok> dholbach: we've done a jokosher release and we were wondering if there is time to get an updated package in intrepid
<dholbach> laszlok: absolutely
<dholbach> laszlok: I'll take a look at it later
<dholbach> laszlok: thanks for the headsup
<dholbach> laszlok: when are you doing regular releases? :-)
 * dholbach hugs laszlok :)
<laszlok> dholbach: 0.10 tarball and bzr branch is on launchpad *hugs*
<laszlok> yeah we have moved to bazaar and are attempting the time-based release with trunk always in a releasable state :)
<laszlok> so there should be one before each ubuntu release, maybe more often
<dholbach> laszlok: you should get into the GNOME release cycle :)
<Syntux> Ubuntu-Arabic is planning to start translating MOTU docs, do we have to coordinate with -doc or -motu or we don't have to do that but keep one of them updated?
<Syntux> and btw, Good day :-)
<dholbach> laszlok: anyway, I'll let you know about it
<jpds> Laney: OK; thanks.
<Laney> np
<dholbach> thanks didrocks and huats
<dholbach> you guys ROCK
<Laney> I'll be back after 5.30 if there's any probs
<huats> :)
<dholbach> Syntux: nice... which documents are you targetting?
<Syntux> dholbach, Wiki Resources  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Lists/DocumentationResources as a start
<dholbach> Syntux: isn't there some wiki magic where you can automatically redirect to some WikiPageAr page if the user uses an arabic locale?
<dholbach> I thought there was
<dholbach> Syntux: if you'd translate the PackagingGuide that'd be fantastic
<Syntux> dholbach, I'm not sure, we'll have to consult LP guys
<dholbach> the LP folks shouldn't be necessary as far as I know - hang on
<Syntux> dholbach, that's the plan but I'm afraid of some extra headache to the community if some people became interested in becoming MOTU but they are not good enough in English to hang in this channel or over the mailing list.
<Syntux> dholbach, preferred language stored in user's lp account.
<dholbach> Syntux: please tell them not to worry - we're very happy to receive questions and to improve the guide if it makes no sense and is too hard to understand
<dholbach> Syntux: in fact we're happy to get that kind of feedback
<didrocks> dholbach: :)
<Syntux> dholbach, it's not just about the feedback, it's about language skills that either help or not to dive into the MOTU community.
<Syntux> anyway, lets hope for the best :d
<dholbach> Syntux: unfortunately my arabic is nearly non-existent, so I can't really help you with that - I think I can still guess 50% of the arabic letters right ;-)
<dholbach> Syntux: if you're attempting to translate the Packaging Guide as a team - that'd be excellent, the only thing that might work is: ask in the arabic team for help if somebody's unsure with the translation
<dholbach> Syntux: if it's about understanding packaging or MOTU processes we're happy to get questions
<Syntux> dandy :-)
<RainCT> dholbach: if I understand him correctly the problem is not translating the guide, but helping people who don't know English with their packaging problems after that
<dholbach> I was thinking about http://moinmo.in/MultipleLanguagesSupport for translating wiki docs
<dholbach> Syntux: is what RainCT talked about the problem you're thinking about?
<geser> RainCT: helping those people will be impossible, but the translated text might help those who know some English but prefer to read longer texts in their native language
<Syntux> RainCT, Thank you :D
<Syntux> dholbach, yeah ;-)
<dholbach> if that's the problem, there's one advice I can give you: make sure that as a long-term goal for each of the new contributors it is to actively engage with the global development team
<Syntux> dholbach, that should be a must but language skills is a must too to engage with the global team.
 * RainCT thinks that in addition to that, writing the package description, changelog, manpages, etc. can also be a problem...   Uhm, perhaps Canonical could offer free English courses ^^   (jk)
<dholbach> it's fine if somebody prefers to ask a question in their mother tongue at the beginning, but you don't get around working with the global team
<RainCT> Syntux: np :)
<jpds> Laney: semantik uploaded.
<dholbach> Syntux: I know... getting involved is even trickier if you don't speak English
<Laney> jpds: Nice one :D
<Syntux> RainCT, haha that would be awesome :D
<tuxmaniac> geser: thanks a lot for the sponsorship. I will update the maintainer field wothout forgetting the next time onwards.
<Syntux> dholbach, anyway, we will start translating within a week, will keep you updated and lets hope for the best.
<dholbach> Syntux: thanks a lot for that! you guys rock!
<jpds> Laney: Thanks to you :)
<Laney> \o/
<Laney> Back to work :(
<Laney> So many students with so many problems :(
 * Laney runs
<Syntux> dholbach,  :-)
<coolbhavi> hello dholbach
<dholbach> hi coolbhavi
<bddebian> Heya gang
<Iulian> Hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hello Iulian
<geser> Hi bddebian
<jpds> hello Iulian, bddebian.
<bddebian> Hi geser, jpds
<Iulian> Hey jpds
<sistpoty|work> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya sistpoty|work
<RainCT>   /topic Welcome to the Hi channel! || New: Hugs are now freely available :)
<bddebian> w00t :-)
<Iulian> Hi RainCT *G*
<dholbach> congratulations huats!
<tuxmaniac> heya bddebian
<bddebian> Hi tuxmaniac
<nxvl> good morning!
<bddebian> Hi nxvl :)
<nxvl> dholbach: why are we contratulating huats ?
<nxvl> bddebian: hi!
<dholbach> nxvl: because you uploaded his package :)
<nxvl> oh! ok
<nxvl> huats: congratulations!
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> well, just commed to say hi! Be back in a bit
<nxvl> have a nice day
<slytherin> Can anyone confirm that all gstreamer 0.8 packages have been removed from archive?
<geser> slytherin: gstreamer 0.8 is long gone, but IIRC a pkg using gst 0.8 is still there
<huats> dholbach: nxvl :)
<huats> thanks to you guys :)
<slytherin> geser: I was looking at FTBFS page. And there is a source package 'gst-editor' which needs 0.8 for building. SO I guess I will log bug for removal of that package.
<DktrKranz> huats: you're lucky, nxvl forgot to ask you to pay the bill for sponsoring NEW
<huats> :)
<geser> slytherin: sounds good
<slytherin> geser: any chance you can find fix for libmatthew-java FTBFS in a day or two?
<geser> slytherin: gst-editor was already once removed but apparently forgotten to add it to sync blacklist
<slytherin> hmm
<james_w> nice work huats
<geser> slytherin: certainly not as I need to prepare myself for 2 exams this week
<geser> slytherin: unless we need a new upstream version it can still be fixed after FF
<huats> james_w: it is thanks to you too
<huats> ...
<Juli_> Hi all! Can anyone take a look at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=libnb-platform-java please?
<Juli_> It must be nice to be congratulated:)
<slytherin> geser: Haven't looked if there is any upstream version. Anyway, I will see if I can find time to do it. But I wish to fix jboss-cache1 package first.
<coolbhavi> huats, hello
<huats> hello coolbhavi
<geser> slytherin: if you manage to fix it, it would be cool, as it would unblock another batch of java packages
<slytherin> geser: I will have to check latest upstream version. I hope to have it done before FF
<BUGabundo> guys
<BUGabundo> anyone here interested in mantaining Laconica (aka www.identi.ca) from Debian?
<james_w> BUGabundo: I doubt it will be so much about maintaining it.
<slytherin> geser: FYI ... logged bug 261468 for gst-editor
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261468 in gst-editor "Please remove the package from archive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261468
<james_w> BUGabundo: having someone that tests it on Ubuntu and forwards bugs to Debian would be great
<BUGabundo> so, can it just get fetched from upstream james_w?
<BUGabundo> I guess most ppl will just install from DARCS
<BUGabundo> but having a package to install depencies
<james_w> BUGabundo: if the upstream author is maintaining it in Debian I doubt there will be much work to do in Ubuntu
<BUGabundo> like apache, php5, openid libs etc
<BUGabundo> evan the creator is packaging it for devian
<BUGabundo> *debian
<BUGabundo> but I don't know nothing about packagin
<BUGabundo> so I'm not sure what it needs to be done in ubuntu
<james_w> BUGabundo: but having QA by having users of it that report bugs to Debian where applicable, and asking for fixes in Ubuntu where needed would be great
<BUGabundo> can I just post on LP and request a fecth?
<james_w> has it hit unstable yet?
<BUGabundo> not sure it will come before feature freeze
<BUGabundo> I'll have to check
<BUGabundo> evan hasn't replied me back
<james_w> it doesn't seem to have hit NEW yet
<BUGabundo> let me check on #laconica
<geser> slytherin: ACKed
<slytherin> thanks
<coolbhavi> geser, please take a look https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/scrapbook/+bug/254649
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254649 in scrapbook "Please merge scrapbook-1.3.3.4-1(universe) from debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<k0p> hi all
<k0p> what the command to update changelog?
<coolbhavi> k0p, dch -e or dch -i
<k0p> coolbhavi, thanks :)
<Hobbsee> coolbhavi: any *particular* reason you're bypassing the sponsorship queue?
<coolbhavi> Hobbsee, yes Its working on my system and Feature Freeze is a couple of days away. If its wrong please excuse me
<Hobbsee> coolbhavi: so, it's more important than everything else on the sponsorship queue, which is also close to feature freeze, and is presumably also working on people's systems?
<slytherin> coolbhavi: Unless and until you have already discussed the update/merge/sync with someone here for a particular bug, I see no reason to ping people for sponsorship.
<coolbhavi> slytherin, Okay!
 * Hobbsee notes that some of this stuff is quite old.
 * Hobbsee sponsors one.
<Hobbsee> hmmm, i wonder why libdvdread got thrown back to universe...
<orly_owl> which one actually lets you play CSS encrypted DVDs?
<ScottK> orly_owl: None that are in the official repositories.
<orly_owl> i know, but which one?
<Hobbsee> libdvdcss
<orly_owl> ok. and what do dvd rippers use?
<slytherin> orly_owl: dvdrippers will also need libdvdcss2
 * Hobbsee decides that this libdvdread merge really is correct...
<slytherin> Hobbsee: libdvdread was never in main
<slytherin> I mean libdvdread3
<Hobbsee> slytherin: i'm fairly sure libdvdread3 was.
<slytherin> Hobbsee: rmadison doesn't say so
<Hobbsee> ah, back in dapper. probably in edgy too.
<StevenK> libdvdread3 |  0.9.4-5.1 |        dapper | amd64, i386, powerpc
<slytherin> Hobbsee: ahh, it was in dapper
<orly_owl> are libdvdread 1 2 and 3 different versions?
<Hobbsee> i think so
<slytherin> Hobbsee: by the way, which merge were you talking about?
<Hobbsee> slytherin: which merge?
<Hobbsee> when?
<slytherin> ﻿(08:11:46  IST) ***Hobbsee decides that this libdvdread merge really is correct...
<Hobbsee> slytherin: ....
<Hobbsee> slytherin: are you intending to ask a really stupid question here?
<Hobbsee> and, so, therefore, should i give you a stupid answer back?  or are you being sarcastic?
<dholbach> james_w: just commented on python-wadllib - other than the thing I found it looks really good
<slytherin> Hobbsee: no, I am serious. I didn't understand teh meaning of that sentence.
<Hobbsee> slytherin: libdvdread is a (source) package.
<Hobbsee> slytherin: it had a merge listed against it.  I sponsored it, after deciding that the changes really were correct.
<james_w> dholbach: cool, thanks. I'll try and push updated packages some time today
<slytherin> Hobbsee: yes, so I was asking that only. As in bug number for the merge. :-)
<Hobbsee> slytherin: oh.  would have been helpful if you'd actually mentioned the phrase "bug number" if that's what you wanted.
<dholbach> james_w: might make sense to update it at the same time :)
<slytherin> :-)
<Hobbsee> slytherin: 255140
<slytherin> By the way, do we need to attach Ubuntu->Ubuntu debdiff to merge bugs?
<Hobbsee> dholbach: can you unsubscribe u-u-s from https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/axiom/+bug/258719 please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 258719 in axiom "Please sync axiom 20050901-10 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Incomplete]
<Hobbsee> slytherin: not necessarily, but they can be helpful.
 * Hobbsee notes that people who don't test build *probably* won't get their stuff sponsored so quickly.
<StevenK> Hobbsee: Done
<Hobbsee> StevenK: thanks
<slytherin> Hobbsee: another not so stupid question. I am wondering why https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/intrepid-changes/2008-August/005808.html doesn't show debian part of the changelog.
<Hobbsee> ooh, wesnoth!
<StevenK> Because Nathan's sponsor didn't generate the changes file correctly
<StevenK> slytherin: ^
<Hobbsee> StevenK: hush
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, i didn't use -v
<StevenK> Hobbsee: Oh, it was you. :-)
 * StevenK didn't check who did it
<Hobbsee> StevenK: yes, it was...
<Hobbsee> StevenK: based on the fact that i mentioend tha tmerge before, in ehre, it was probably me.
<slytherin> StevenK: os is that a problem usually?
<StevenK> slytherin: "os is that" ?
<StevenK> EPARSE
<sebner> Hobbsee: what's with wesnoth? If filed the sync request :P
<Hobbsee> sebner: i want the new version?
<slytherin> StevenK: sorry, 'so id that a problem usually", not having proper .changes file?
<ScottK-laptop> slytherin: Crisis, not, but it does cause problems.
<ScottK-laptop> not/no
<StevenK> It causes some confusion, but isn't a case of "OMG kittens dying"
<sebner> Hobbsee: ah no. I didn't file the sync request but I subscribed u-u-s _P
<Hobbsee> sebner: i see your subscription, and raise you a direct upload :)
 * slytherin keeps in mind about .changes file.
<Hobbsee> or at least, would if i had dpkg-source installed.
<StevenK> Hobbsee: Blink. No dpkg-dev?
<Hobbsee> StevenK: yeah
 * slytherin heads home
 * RainCT announces that REVU now also provides feeds for individual packages.
<sebner> Hobbsee: \o/
<Hobbsee> Accepted:
<Hobbsee>  OK: wesnoth_1.4.4.orig.tar.gz
<Hobbsee>  OK: wesnoth_1.4.4-2.diff.gz
<Hobbsee>  OK: wesnoth_1.4.4-2.dsc
<Hobbsee>      -> Component: universe Section: games
<Hobbsee> sebner: \o/
<sebner> mighty Hobbsee \o/ \o/ \o/
<sebner> xD
<Hobbsee> down to 150.  woot!
<Hobbsee> dholbach: keep going!
<dholbach> Hobbsee: hm?
 * dholbach hugs Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> dholbach: sponsorship queue decreasing!
<dholbach> Sponsoring FTW!
<dholbach> I'll dive into it tomorrow morning again
<Hobbsee> dholbach: i've done my 4 :P
<dholbach> still some other stuff to work on
<dholbach> jcastro just said to me:
<dholbach> <jcastro> how about a package testing session?
<dholbach>  like, using lintian, pbuilder, etc.
<dholbach>  you know, the part I always skip. :p
<sebner> Hobbsee: five a day, it's *5* a day :P
<dholbach> what do you think?
<Hobbsee> sebner: i'm sure i fixed another couple of bugs in there too.
<dholbach> who would like to give such a session at Ubuntu Developer Week?
<Hobbsee> sebner: besides, for the wesnoth, i played the part of universe sponsor, *and* the part of archive admin.  so that counts twice :)
<Hobbsee> dholbach: you're going to run an hour on "TEST BUILD YOUR STUFF, ELSE THE MOTU MIGHT EAT YOU FOR BREAKFAST"?
<Hobbsee> good luck with that
<StevenK> Hobbsee: You forgot "RAWR!"
<sebner> Hobbsee: but a nasty trick :P
<Hobbsee> sebner: very :)
<dholbach> "make your stuff build" isn't good enough
<StevenK> "Make your stuff build, or we will find you" isn't very friendly either
<Hobbsee> StevenK: but it would get the point across :P
<StevenK> :-P
<Hobbsee> and we'd have stuff in teh sponsorship queue that actually builds.
<sebner> "Make your stuff build or upload it yourself" ?
<dholbach> so... volunteers?
<sebner> .. dinner calling .. :P
 * Hobbsee isn't volunteering, due to the timezone stuff.
<Hobbsee> you know, i think we should find some icon validation docs, and have a sponsorship day just on icons.
<ScottK-laptop> Maybe a sponsorship hall of shame wiki page: "Do not sponsor from these people unless they repent their sinful ways"
<Hobbsee> ScottK-laptop: *evil grin*
<StevenK> Haha
<Hobbsee> ScottK-laptop: but if you're talking about FTBFS, i'd hate to see how many MOTU's would appear on that list, for nto test building.
<Hobbsee> because, of course, they can just keep abusing the buildds - or ppa's - to test.
<ScottK-laptop> Yeah, well there's that, but exactly, it's not in the queue.
<StevenK> I abuse my home machine first
<Hobbsee> right, so it's only non-MOTU sponsorship.
<Hobbsee> and anything that takes a long time to build.
<StevenK> I've had a few FTBFSes due to datacentre things, like OMG empty po files
 * Hobbsee recalls a package that will go to the top of the list.
<StevenK> kdelibs
<Hobbsee> nah...
<Hobbsee> StevenK: my particular favorite was the sync we got from debian, which had an interactive section during build, talking to cpanplus.
<StevenK> Blink
<Hobbsee> and locked up a buildd for 3 days over christmas.
<StevenK> I missed that one
<StevenK> \o/
<Hobbsee> lucky you...
<Hobbsee> and the others died for other reasons, too
<Hobbsee> as in, chroot-in-and-fix-them issues.
<Hobbsee> ah yes, icons and .desktop files.
<Hobbsee> Someone should learn about them, and sponsor the 17 bugs.
 * sistpoty|work wonders how to test a package w.o. having it test-built beforehand
<ScottK> Bah.  Just throw it at the archive and see if it sticks.
<sistpoty|work> heh
<sistpoty|work> or I need a better glassbowl *g*
<ScottK> JFTR, in the spirit of doing the opposite, I currently have every single non-debug KDE package installed in my laptop for kde3.5.10 testing.
<sistpoty|work> nice
<StevenK> apachelogger: So, libksquirrel is apparently i386 only? And completly fails to build on intrepid since upstream doesn't know what include files are?
<ScottK> sudo dpkg -i *.deb is really hard on dpkg when it's all of the kde3 binaries.
<sistpoty|work> ScottK: does that mean that intrepid will ship with kde3?
<ScottK> No, this is for Hardy.
<sistpoty|work> ah, k
<ScottK> Uploaded it last night to hardy-backports and it's building now.
<tacone> hello, I've just created a chroot but seems to be no apt-get in there. any help ?
<sistpoty|work> tacone: how did you create your chroot? with debootstrap?
<tacone>  sudo debootstrap --variant=buildd --arch i386 hardy /var/chroot/intrepid http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<Hobbsee> sistpoty|work: ppa?
<tacone> from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<ScottK> Hmmm.  Ubuntu Forums references on p.d.o.  What is the world coming to. http://www.news.software.coop/solved-but-why-belkin-f5d7630-to-realtek-8139-drop-outs/101/
<sistpoty|work> Hobbsee: -edon'tuseppamyself *g*
<sistpoty|work> tacone: hm... then there really should be apt-get inside
<tacone> sistpoty|work: that's what disappoints me. broken ? 2 days before freeze ? brrr :D
<tacone> any workaround ?
<sistpoty|work> tacone: hm... what's you host system? hardy or intrepid? (as you seem to want to create a hardy chroot)
<tacone> hardy
<tacone> I also have an intrepid pbuilder
<tacone> no, I want an intrepid chroot
<ScottK> BTW, after having test built all 19 KDE3 source packages on my laptop over the course of about 4 days, my sympathy for anyone who 'doesn't have time' is pretty low.
<sistpoty|work> tacone: than I very much doubt that debootstrap is broken on hardy
<tacone> sistpoty|work: I just pasted the wrong command
<tacone>  sudo debootstrap --variant=buildd --arch i386 intrepid /var/chroot/intrepid http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<tacone> this is the command I used, sorry.
<sistpoty|work> tacone: did it give any errors?
<sistpoty|work> (or how do you determine that there is no apt-get?)
<tacone> not any I noticed.
<tacone> I chroot there and type apt-get
<tacone> also no apt-get binary in /usr/bin
<sistpoty|work> hm... interesting...
<tacone> sure, but not funny :)
<tacone> I could get a .deb in there and install it with dpkg, but I don't know about dependency
<tacone> cies
<tacone> sistpoty|work: ok, this definitely sucks http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg970616.html but maybe without =buildd it'll work
<nxvl> good morning!
<dholbach> hi nxvl
<nxvl> dholbach: hi again!
<tacone> sistpoty|work: without =buildd works
<huats> morning nxvl
<huats> :)
<apachelogger> StevenK: something like that, though upstream likes to use the reason "it's open source so there is no reason I wouldn't want to include 50 different libraries in my source tarball"
<james_w> thanks REVU
<RainCT> superm1: is bug #257754 right on u-u-s? (seems like some mythbuntu dev should take care of it, as ubuntu-dev can't merge the branch)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257754 in mythbuntu-control-centre "Typo" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/257754
<superm1> RainCT, let me see
<superm1> RainCT, ah yeah.  perhaps you pointed out a good point though that  the branch should be owned by ubuntu-dev
<superm1> RainCT, but that would mean that folks who work on mythbuntu stuff  that aren't motu's won't be able to touch it right?
<RainCT> superm1: perhaps ubuntu-dev could be a member of the mythbuntu group?
<superm1> RainCT, oh that would work quite well
<superm1> RainCT, yeah i'll do that
<superm1> RainCT, hum the downside will be that all of our bugmail will probably end up sent to all of ubuntu-dev wouldnt it?
 * RainCT finds out that the new team page on LP sucks :P
<RainCT> ah no, that's just me being on the wrong page lol
<RainCT> superm1: right.. unless you set a contact address for the team
<superm1> RainCT, hm, well that's a bit counterproductive i think
<RainCT> perhaps we need a ubuntu-dev-without-bugmail XD
<tacone> I am trying to package a new upstream version. the description is not that good. am I allowed to change it or should I open a bug and wait for feedback on that ? (we're near the freeze)
<superm1> RainCT, yeah that would be exactly what we need i think
<RainCT> OK.. I'll create one then (/me hopes that nobody kills him because of that :))
<superm1> well so how would the structure for this look in terms of which team is a member of what then?
<tacone> ok ok, no new description.
<RainCT> tacone: what do you mean? you can change the description whenever you want..
<tacone> ok, thank you
<RainCT> superm1: ubuntu-dev is a member of ubuntu-dev-without-bugmail (which has some dummy contact address set), and this later one is a member of whichever other team you want to add it to
<superm1> so basically i'll invite ubuntu-dev-without-bugmail to join the mythbuntu team
<superm1> and then suddenly all of ubuntu-dev can do stuff since they are a member of ubuntu-dev-without-bugmail
<RainCT> yep
<superm1> great idea
<tacone> the package I am updating has a patch. the patch shuold be changed. I'd just delete it and make a new one. shuold I choose a different name for the new patch or can I just drop in a patch with the same name ?
<RainCT> tacone: it can have the same name
<tacone> thank you  :)
<RainCT> uhm.. I don't know which email address to use :P
<RainCT> how long does team mailing list approvation take?
<superm1> can't you just use a fake email address perhaps?
<RainCT> superm1: I'm not sure if LP will continue sending messages to all members until the e-mail address has been confirmed or not
 * sistpoty|work heads home
<sistpoty|work> cya
<superm1> RainCT, so perhaps a temporary email address at something like http://www.mailinater.com/
<RainCT> superm1: ah, nice :)
<RainCT> done, and I've requested a mailing list and will change it to that once it's approved
<RainCT> ah, damn.. techboard has to accept the ubuntu-dev invitation anyway
 * RainCT hugs mdz
<RainCT> superm1: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev-without-bugmail
<superm1> okay RainCT, i've invited ubuntu-dev-without-bugmail
<RainCT> accepted :)
<RainCT> awesome «Update this branch:   bzr push lp:~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-control-centre»  :)
<tacone> is there a way go convert a diff to the dpatch format ?
<tacone> guess I found it
<RainCT> tacone: get into the dpatch subshell (dpatch-edit-patch patch_name) and apply it :P
<superm1> i've always just dpatch-edit-patch and then applied it.  is there an easier way?
<james_w> there's dpatch patch-template
<RainCT> oh, nice :)
<james_w> dpatch patch-template -p "01_foo" "Do foo" < foo.patch > debian/patches/01_foo.dpatch
<RainCT> superm1: If I merge that branch, should I push, set the bugs to "Fix commited" and that's it or also upload it? (Or rather, do you plan to upload a new revision somewhen soon?)
<superm1> we'll be doing a new revision soonish.  so just add it to debian/changelog as UNRELEASED for now
<ssaboum> hi everyone
<cody-somerville> Hi
<ssaboum> :-)
<jpds> ssaboum: Correct me if I'm wrong, were you the person who had some firewall problems with requestsync?
<tacone> thanks
<ssaboum> i'll correct you, sorry i'm not this one
<jpds> ssaboum: Sorry then.
<ssaboum> don't worry lol
<henrik-kabelkaos> (^.^)
<sommer> hey all, I'm trying to get an updated version of ldapscripts sponsored, so I filed bug #261462, is there anything else I need to do?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261462 in ldapscripts "New ldapscripts Version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261462
<RainCT> ScottK: clamav master, shall I unsubscribe u-u-s from bug #260702 or upload it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260702 in clamav "typo in man page clamscan" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260702
<Laney> jpds: semantik fail :( Can you try a give-back on amd64? (Just tried in an updated sbuild chroot and it worked)
<jpds> Laney: semantik has always failed in random occasions on non-i386 ports...
<Laney> jpds: Oh...
<jpds> Laney: buildd'ed it. It usually happened because the other ports needed to catch up on KDE4.
<Laney> Yeah, I think that's what the failure meant (dep problems for kdelibs5)
<nxvl> how is the Freezes thing? i can upload new features until tomorrow or until Thursday?
<james_w> nxvl: upload until someone tells you off for doing so :-p
<nxvl> james_w: heh
<nxvl> james_w: that's a dangerous policy
<ssaboum> lol
<james_w> you can upload tomorrow I am sure
<Laney> Upload until the email to ubuntu-devel-something saying that FF is in effect(!)
<mathiaz> nxvl: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule -> Freezes normally happen at the start of the given date, UTC time. So last minute changes need to happen the day before.
<james_w> exactly
<NCommander> ScottK, so I broke courier good
<nxvl> mathiaz: so the Day of the freeze no more uploads are allowed?
<james_w> and on that note, would someone be willing to review/advocate my two packages on REVU? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=python-wadllib and http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=python-launchpadlib
<nxvl> Laney: ubuntu-devel-announce
<nxvl> NCommander: you broke it?
<Laney> Right
<NCommander> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/courier/+bug/260899
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260899 in courier "some courier executables can't load libraries in /usr/lib/courier-authlib " [High,Confirmed]
<nxvl> heh
<nxvl> no
<nxvl> that is something I broke
<nxvl> :P
<NCommander> You broke?
<nxvl> yep
<nxvl> rpath issue
<nxvl> check the changelog
<mathiaz> nxvl: no more uploads after Thursday, 00:00 UTC
 * NCommander looks
<NCommander> I thought I was to blame for this
<NCommander> bah
<NCommander> We need to figure out what to do
<NCommander> I can't believe someone is actually running a server off intrepid o_o;
<NCommander> That's sorta insane
<geser> nxvl, mathiaz: after FF no uploads with new features, but you're still allowed to upload bug fixes
<NCommander> nxvl, do you simply want to backout the rpath issue?
<NCommander> s/the/change/s
<NCommander> I'm considering firing a release critica/policy violation bug against Debian
<NCommander> It will either get fixed or courier will get pulled fromt esting.
<nxvl> geser: yes, that we know :D
<mathiaz> geser: of course - nxvl was refering to uploads that would fall under FF
<geser> ah
<nxvl> geser: we are assuming that for no more uploads me mean no more uploads that include features
<NCommander> nxvl, how do you want to fix this
<nxvl> NCommander: i suppose
<nxvl> i will check after lunch
<nxvl> brb
<geser> nxvl: just making sure that you don't stop working after Thursday ;)
<NCommander> After thursday, I'm going to go code on ReactOS for two months ;-)
<NCommander> (well, it probably will see some love)
<RainCT> james_w: I'm looking at python-launchpadlib. About the Debian Maintainer, I've always seen that indicated as  Files: debian/*
<james_w> RainCT: yeah, but there is zero difference there as far as I can see
<james_w> i.e. copyright, licence etc. all match
<james_w> and there is no "Author:" or similar
<RainCT> alright
<RainCT> james_w: why is the Priority "extra"?
<james_w> RainCT: not sure. I imagine that was what dh_make gave me and I didn't think to change it, should I?
<tacone> hello, uupdate created an own changelog entry. as a result I seem to have this changelog in my package http://paste.pocoo.org/show/83431/
<tacone> can anyone lend me an hand ?
<cody-somerville> tacone, lend you a hand with what?
<tacone> taking a look to http://paste.pocoo.org/show/83431/ and suggesting me what to do.
<RainCT> james_w: Yep, it should be optional. As I understand it, extra is for packages which can break something, require special hardware or something like that; and python-launchpad-bugs, for instance, and most other Python libraries are of optional priority
<RainCT> tacone: what's the problem? just remove the one you don't want and change the other one
<james_w> RainCT: I'll switch it, I'll let you finish your review first.
<tacone> RainCT: ok.
<RainCT> james_w: The description has a "launchpad", which should start with an upper-case character, as it is a name. And the URL at the bottom has two spaces at the start. :P
<james_w> RainCT: that's intentional
<james_w> it prevents line-wrapping in some displays
<RainCT> tacone: debian/changelog is just a text file, there's no reason why you might be scared to edit it by hand; just look at the existing entries and use the same formatting, and if you are not sure if you wrote something incorrect try if  dch   can still parse it
<RainCT> james_w: ah, didn't know that :)
<james_w> RainCT: yeah, e.g. package.debian.org obeys the convention
<tacone> I am not scared, I am just new at packaging and prefer to ask :)
<RainCT> james_w: lines 3-7 from debian/rules can be removed. debian/changelog says "Closes:" instead of "LP:"
<james_w> RainCT: I'm happy to remove 3, but as 4-7 are a licence I like to keep them
<james_w> but good catch on the bug
<RainCT> james_w: yes, but the exception allows to remove it
<james_w> RainCT: true, they're gone
 * RainCT goes to review python-wadllib
<RainCT> james_w: btw, is there some reason why you depend on debhelper 6?
<james_w> nope, just keeping up with the times
<RainCT> james_w: wadllib also has priority extra
<RainCT> jpds: is the sentence "library for navigating WADL files" correct?
<jpds> RainCT: Yeah.
<RainCT> jpds: kthxbye :P
<RainCT> james_w: the .diff.gz has undocumented changes in the source
 * Laney spanks semantik
<RainCT> james_w: http://paste.ubuntu.com/40737/plain
<jpds> Laney: (Now you know why I didn't bother with the package ;-))
<james_w> RainCT: ah, thanks. I forgot to actually merge the new upstream snapshot.
<tacone> what's the pbuilder equivalent of debuild -uc -us -S ?
<tuxmaniac> where can I find the complete list of ftbfs packages?
<Laney> tuxmaniac: http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs/
<tuxmaniac> Laney: thanks
<Laney> tacone: pbuilder doesn't build source packages...
<tacone> Laney: what should I do to build a source package for intrepid then ? (I am on hardy)
<Laney> tacone: Just use debuild -S!
<tacone> Laney: nice.
<tuxmaniac> tacone: I think pdebuild --debbuildopts -sa should do. Not sure
<tacone> another thing. I get dpkg-source: warning: executable mode 0755 of 'debian/patches/001-Fix-Install-Errors.dpatch' will not be represented in diff
<tacone> is this ok ? (guess dpatches have to be executable)
<RainCT> tacone: just ignore that :)
<tacone> nice
<tacone> last thing. what do I need to upload on launchpad to allow sponsors review ? it's a new upstream version.
<Laney> tacone: .diff.gz
<tacone> Laney: only the diff.gz ? .dsc etc ?
<tacone> also, shuold I attach a separate debdiff ?
<RainCT> tacone: only the diff.gz and a link to the .orig.tar.gz
<tacone> RainCT: ok
<RainCT> james_w: I'll advocate once you fixed that
<RainCT> :)
<tuxmaniac> DktrKranz: thanks for the sponsorship of geda-gnetlist :-)
<sebner> geser: I updated the sync request for smuxi. Also added a comment. Your ACK is still valid I suppose :)
<DktrKranz> tuxmaniac, accepted?
<james_w> RainCT: rockin'. thanks.
<tacone> done ! if anyone would like to review it it's there https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/memaker/+bug/261542
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261542 in memaker "[needs-packaging] Please package Memaker 1.0.1" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> tacone: That's not a needs-packaging bug ;)
<tacone> Laney: ops. :)
<tacone> it's a needs-urgent-sponsoring-before-freeze :)
<Laney> tacone: No, you've got it in in time.
<Laney> You can add the tag uus-pre-ff-810 to let sponsors know that it was uploaded for sponsorship before the freeze
<geser> sebner: only if you successfully test-build it
<tacone> well, the freeze will happen in 2 days right ?
<sebner> geser: See comment :P
<tacone> it wouldn't be nice to get the older version in intrepid, the newer is much nicer
<geser> sebner: the archive admins always pull the current version in sid, so no need to update sync requests
<sebner> geser: I thought so but it's better to update it (at least for me)
<nxvl> NCommander: did you mind if assign Bug 260899 to myself?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260899 in courier "some courier executables can't load libraries in /usr/lib/courier-authlib " [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260899
<NCommander> sure, take it
<NCommander> I thought I caused that so I took it
<nxvl> NCommander: actually foolano patch is the correct one, it reverts my failure
<NCommander> I never said it was incorrect, just not the "right" way to do it
 * NCommander is running IE on Linux
<nxvl> NCommander: yeah i know, i was just giving more information on the cause of the issue, which are all the lines foolano deleted
<NCommander> I think I'm going to barf
<NCommander> nxvl, so your going to handle it?
<shilbert> Hi, I am looking at bug 224077. Any advice on how I can get the word out so users will test instead of over and over reporting the bug against the old buggy version
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224077 in gnumed-client "Outdated (buggy) GNUmed version (0.2.8.2) in Hardy " [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/224077
<nxvl> NCommander: yep, working on it
 * NCommander feels like he should be doing packaging work or somethng
<shilbert> any help is appreciated. We, the GNUmed team get 2 or 3 bug reports a week which are all identical, despite the fact that a fix is available
<Laney> shilbert: Dupe them against the SRU bug and ask the users to test the -proposed version and report back?
<shilbert> it is in hardy-proposed I believe but rarely any users read our mailing list
<joaopinto> shilbert, the current release does not usually get release upgrades, you should create a diff which includes the code to fix the bugs, also listing the bugs that you are fixing
<Laney> joaopinto: There is already a SRU in hardy-proposed
<shilbert> so I was hoping for advice on how to get the word out
<joaopinto> oh, there is :P
 * henrik-kabelkaos says that the "pencil" package caused some kind of serverside error.
<Laney> shilbert: Where are these bugs coming in?
<shilbert> we have a reporter which is triggered when a python exception in GNUmed occures
<shilbert> it does when using the stock buggy ubuntu version
<shilbert> so almost all users automatically report the same bug
<shilbert> but are no aware that a newer version exists
<shilbert> they simply do not read our mailing list, blog etc
<Laney> Well, it might be enough for you to just get some other members of the gnumed team to verify the SRU
<Laney> Surely there are two or three people you can pick on ;)
<shilbert> I will try that but most of them use either Macs, Debian  or MS Windows but you are right they might as well test in a virtual machine
<shilbert> I was hoping someone in the Ubuntu community could issue a call for testing in a blog
<shilbert> but maybe this is out of scope
<tgm4883_laptop> Can someone check one of my packages for me?  I uploaded it a few hours ago, but haven't seen it show up in revu yet
<tgm4883_laptop> The package name is mythnettv-gui
<NCommander> slangasek, if you have some time in the near future, any chance you can help me sponsor an upload into Debian?
<RainCT> tgm4883_laptop: you did a binary upload
<slangasek> NCommander: I think my time is pretty much spoken for for the next decade or so; -mentors not doing the job?
<NCommander> No one wants to go near codeblocks
<NCommander> Four people already tried to do it and failed
<NCommander> Its already in Ubuntu
<NCommander> slangasek, fork() yourself, and divide up the workload ;-)
<slangasek> oh, hey, if no one wants to go near it, then I'm sold already ;P
<slangasek> NCommander: unlike Unix, homo sapiens does /not/ have a lightweight fork()
<NCommander> Well
<NCommander> it could wait until I'm a DD in hopefully another month or so
<bdrung> DD?
<NCommander> Debian Developer
<bdrung> thx
<Riddell> tseliot: hi
<Riddell> tseliot: do you know why screen-resolution-extra is in multiverse?
<Riddell> tseliot: and is it ubuntu specific?  seems to be a native package
<tseliot> Riddel: it's phase 1 of the blueprint I'm implementing
<tseliot> Riddel: it's an extension to the Display capplet of Gnome Control Panel which will allow it to set the virtual resolution in the xorg.conf when required
<tseliot> Riddell: and of course it's very Ubuntu specific
<sebner> tseliot: 2.6.27 kernel is (still) in new. I suppose you will also upload rebuilded nvidia drivers!?
<tseliot> sebner: it will require a patch for the driver and one for the kernel. The latter will be included in rc5, I guess
<sebner> tseliot: I see so hands away from the new kernel (as long it's based on rc4) :P
<tseliot> sebner: right
<slangasek> NCommander: debian/ directory in the upstream tarball? Pass
<NCommander> slangasek, I did pretty much completely redo their debian/ folder :-P
<Riddell> sebner: 2.6.27 is no such thing
<sebner> Riddell: hm?
<slangasek> NCommander: but the upstream tarball still contains a debian dir
<Riddell> tseliot: is there a reason it should be in multiverse?
<NCommander> slangasek, true. Probably a reason why most people won't touch it
<tseliot> Riddell: no, it should be in universe but I guess it doesn't matter since we are planning to move it to main together with python-xkit
<tseliot> Riddell: BTW are you an archive admin?
<NCommander> slangasek, know any DD who is crazy enough to sponsor such a beast?
<slangasek> I generally don't try to encourage the crazy DDs to inflict their craziness on the archive
<Riddell> tseliot: yes (which is why I'm asking these questions)
<Riddell> tseliot: and why sebner's defaming about 2.6.27 being in new is no longer true :)
<tseliot> Riddell: can I bring envyng-core to your attention too?
<tseliot> Riddell: aah, I see
<tseliot> Riddel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/envyng-core/+bug/260862
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260862 in envyng-core "Update EnvyNG in Intrepid" [Undecided,New]
<sebner> Riddell: bah :P
 * tgm4883_laptop smacks head
<tgm4883_laptop> Thanks RainCT, fixing now
<sebner> Riddell: but not in the archive yet :P
<NCommander> so Riddell, if/when you have some free time, can you possibly look at sponsoring an upload to into Debian for me?
<tseliot> Riddel: I meant to say that envyng-core is in the NEW queue
<slangasek> NCommander: Riddell isn't a DD...
<Riddell> NCommander: nope, I'm not a Debian developer
<NCommander> damn it
<Riddell> tseliot: still going through New
 * NCommander declares its DD's hunting session
<tseliot> Riddell: ah, ok
<james_w> NCommander: this is a new package for Debian?
<NCommander> james_w, yeah, its codeblocks
<NCommander> One of those longstanding RFP for both Ubuntu/Debian
<james_w> NCommander: could I ask you to hold off on requesting people's time until Thursday or later?
<james_w> I realise it's been waiting a long time, but a few more days can't hurt, and I'd rather time was spent on Intrepid until Thursday
<NCommander> Nah, its fine
<NCommander> I just want to find someone who's willing
<NCommander> Once I find that, I can wait a few months even
<RAOF> stefanlsd: You here?
<james_w> NCommander: have you tried #debian-mentors on oftc?
<RAOF> stefanlsd: Re: gpa, obviously.
<NCommander> Yeah
<NCommander> It's a wxGTK package, and its not a trival one either, so no one is really willing to sponsor it
<NCommander> (it's six split packages, a couple of patches to bend it to the debian FHS, and such)
<Laney> What about the utnubu team (does it still exist)?
<james_w> Laney: no, it doesn't.
<james_w> Laney: well, perhaps it's not formally disbanded, but it is as good as.
<Laney> OK : (
<NCommander> Well, if I ever get DD< I'll join it
<NCommander> Is there any major things that I can help to do before the freeze?
<RAOF> NCommander: You're welcome to help finish packaging gnome-do-plugins in pkg-cli-apps :)
<NCommander> Where's the wip for gnome-do-plugins?
<NCommander> actually
<NCommander> argh
<NCommander> I still need to get pangomm into Ubuntu
 * NCommander sees if its cleared the NEW queue yet
<RAOF> Heh.
<huats> is there a place where I can track packages that are in new ? and not yet in the archive ?
<NCommander> seb128 was going to do a fastsync with it (he helped with the Debian packaging), but I haven't seen him in awhile
<RainCT> huats: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+queue
<NCommander> habtool, http://ftp-master.debian.org/new.html
<NCommander> (for Debian)
<huats> thanks RainCT
<NCommander> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hoary/+queue - wow, these old queues still exist
<NCommander> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WOO, PPAs with the highest number of uploads in the last 7 days
<NCommander> I don't know if that's a good thing or not!
<RAOF> NCommander: What are you putting in that PPA? :)
<NCommander> xfce 4.6
<NCommander> gnat 4.2 rebuild
<NCommander> a few random GNOME packages
<NCommander> I realize I upload a lot
<NCommander> But 55 O_o;
<RAOF> Oh, yeah.  While I think of it.  Any PPC users here?
<NCommander> RAOF, yeah
<NCommander> (32-bit only though)
<NCommander> need something built or done for Ubuntu PPC?
<RAOF> I don't suppose you could check bug #181068, then try rebuilding gnome-python-extras and try again?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 181068 in gnome-python-extras "miro.real crashed with SystemError in MozillaBrowser() on PPC" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181068
<NCommander> Sure
<NCommander> I just need to plugin the PPC bok
<RAOF> Thanks.
<erpo> Hi. The package I want information about isn't in universe but I hope someone can help answer my question anyway. I would like to petition to get a package removed from ubuntu, or at least from the default installation (it's in main). How can I do this?
<Laney> erpo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/PackageArchive#Removing%20Packages
<RainCT> erpo: what package is it?
<james_w> erpo: if it's in the default installation then it is best to give your reasoning on ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com
<NCommander> RAOF, ok, my box is up
<erpo> Laney: Thanks!
<james_w> is it mono-based by any chance?
<erpo> RainCT: vinagre
<RainCT> o_O
<erpo> james_w: I saw that on Laney's link, but that's for the pointer. I will definitely request feedback from the list first. :)
<erpo> james_w: I don't think it's mono-based.
<james_w> no, it's not I don't think
<james_w> sorry for jumping to conclusions
<erpo> No problema. Why did you guess a mono app?
<james_w> RainCT: I just uploaded updated packages to REVU, they should appear at :20.
<RainCT> erpo: why would it be removed? it's one of the applications which were featured on the hardy announcements (http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/hardy/beta)
<james_w> erpo: there are a lot of vocal mono opponents, and a lot that argue that it shouldn't be in the default install.
<erpo> james_w: Ah. Yes, I've heard about some anti-mono sentiment.
<RAOF> NCommander: Need the bug link again?
<RainCT> james_w: uhm.. I only see a new pytho-launchpadlib upload
<NCommander> nope, got it
<NCommander> bah
<NCommander> *installed GNOME*
<james_w> RainCT: wadllib was second, it should appear in a moment, sorry.
<NCommander> *installs*
<erpo> RainCT: It's a humiliation to Ubuntu. It doesn't detect the bandwidth and adjust the color depth of the connection automatically, nor is there any way for the user to select the color depth. This makes VNC connections over the Internet unusably slow, and consequently gives VNC and Ubuntu a bad name. Bug reports have been filed against it and the author has not responded.
<jelmer> erpo, the highest importance bug in vinagre at the moment is triaged "wishlist"
<wgrant> We're not going to remove something just because it assumes that you have more bandwidth than you do.
<wgrant> Fixing sounds like a less ridiculous idea.
<jelmer> erpo: so at the very least, please make sure there are bugs open about the issues you're seeing in vinagre
<erpo> wgrant: I agree. I nearly filed a bug report until I saw the existing bug report and attached comments.
<erpo> jelmer: That bug is in there. It's a killer problem, but the author has assigned it wishlist priority.
<jelmer> erpo, that's not the author of vinagre
<wgrant> It is, in the end, a wishlist bug.
<wgrant> Albeit a high-importance one.
<jelmer> erpo, somebody from ubuntu has assigned it a wishlist bug
<erpo> jelmer: I contend, as do the people who responded to the bug with comments, that the bug makes the program effectively unusable.
<wgrant> ... except in cases where it's not.
<jelmer> erpo: I understand it makes the program hard to use, and I agree it would be nice to have that bug fixed
<wgrant> Does the upstream developer actually know?
<jelmer> wgrant, yeah, the bug is forwarded
<erpo> wgrant: How could I find out?
<erpo> jelmer: Ah, thanks.
 * RainCT would mark it as "Medium" ("A bug that has a moderate impact on a core application."), but this has to be fixed upstream and not on Ubuntu anyway
<wgrant> RainCT: It should be High/Wishlist. But LP doesn't support that.
<NCommander> RAOF, I can confirm the bug happens
<NCommander> Waiting on the build-deps to download
<RAOF> Thanks.
<erpo> Pardon me. I'm used to bugzilla. Does launchpad not have independent severity and importance ratings?
<jelmer> erpo, no, it's combined
<RainCT> erpo: nope
<wgrant> They were removed somewhat over 2 years ago, IIRC.
<wgrant> s/removed/merged/
<jelmer> I would agree Medium is more appropriate here as well
<wgrant> For good reason.
<RainCT> james_w: still uploading?
<wgrant> But Wishlist should be a separate flag.
<erpo> Hmm. So the next step would probably be to contact the developer via email and confirm that s/he has no plans to fix it in the near future.
<james_w> RainCT: dammit, wrong host, sorry
<jelmer> erpo, I haven't seen any indication that there are no plans to fix it in the near future
<jelmer> erpo, I think it would be more constructive to point out that this is making vinagre unusable for a lot of people
<erpo> jelmer: You're right. That's what I'll do.
<jelmer> erpo, and encourage them to fix it and/or contribute a patch
<wgrant> Entering the wrong channel and asking to have it removed is not the best thing to do.
<erpo> I believe I clearly noted that the package was not in main before asking for help. I also didn't ask to have it removed; I asked how one goes about making that request, provided that someone here was willing to help me. Please excuse me if that violates channel etiquette.
<erpo> s/not in main/not in universe/
<erpo> Ah. It appears that the bug in the bugzilla the author uses is marked normal/normal.
<Laney> tacone: Is your memaker update ready?
<Laney> tacone: If so, you should subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<Riddell> tseliot: the packaging for screen-resolution-extra says Section: contrib/x11
<Riddell> is that deliberate?
<tseliot> Riddell: is it a problem?
<Riddell> tseliot: no but it suggests something is non-free about it
<tseliot> Riddell: it's all gpl
<Riddell> then it shouldn't be in contrib
<Riddell> also the long description is a repeat of the short description
<Riddell> both minor issues, I've accepted it
<tseliot> Riddel: thanks
<Riddell> zul: xenner includes the full GPL in debian/copyright, best to just point to the common-licences one
<Riddell> tseliot: you said you had something else in New?
<tseliot> Riddell: yes, envyng-core
<Riddell> tseliot: I don't see it, launchpad seems to suggest it's done
<tseliot> Riddell: you're right: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/envyng-core
<Riddell> but not in the archive yet
<tseliot> Riddel: but it was accepted right?
<tseliot> Riddell: if it's no longer in the NEW queue
<Riddell> New queue is empty
<Riddell> i guess someone accepted it
<tseliot> Riddell: ok, great. Thanks again
<tseliot> Riddell: do you know if there is a way to use stock icons in pyQT4/pyKDE4?
<Riddell> tseliot: not in pyqt, in pykde you just use the icon theme name KIcon("go-forward") or whatever
<tseliot> Riddell: ok, thanks
<tacone> Laney: yes it is
<tacone> tseliot: where can I find xkit-datastore ?
<tseliot> tacone: the XML translator?
<tacone> tseliot: yes, I'd like to find out what is it, since I use xml too for my parser
#ubuntu-motu 2008-08-27
<tacone> tseliot: is there a download of it anywhere ?
<tseliot> tacone: I haven't released it yet. It parses the man page of xorg and generates an xml file
<tseliot> tacone: no, not yet but I hope to release it soon
<tacone> tseliot: does it perform the reverse conversion as well ?
<tseliot> tacone: no, it doesn't
<tacone> tseliot: if it's just one file, you could just pastebin it somewhere
<tseliot> tacone: I have to find it first
<tacone> tseliot: if it's too much effort nevermind, I'll wait.
<tseliot> tacone: my computer is a mess and it's a bit late now. I promise to find it and upload it ASAP
<tacone> tseliot: np, it was just out of curiosity. I'll wait :)
<emgent> nxvl: remember to remove update debian maintainer bla bla bla in changelog
<nxvl> emgent: where?
<nxvl> emgent: if you are refering to terminator, it's change it was made in this revision, shouldn't it go there?
<emgent> nxvl: not if i remember ubuntu-devel policy, but dont worry :)
<nxvl> emgent: mmm, then update-maintainer should be changed
<nxvl> (as in script)
<slangasek> it was changed
<slangasek> though possibly reverted; I haven't followed too closely
<ssaboum> 'night everyone
<james_w> thanks RainCT
<ScottK> RainCT: RE clamav: Just unsub UUS and wait for Debian to apply it.
<james_w> ScottK: do you have any time to help clamav in Debian?
<james_w> was it in fact you that offered?
<ScottK> james_w: There's a new pkg_clamav team.  I'm on it.
<james_w> good to hear
<ScottK> I'd like it if some more Ubuntu people would join me there and we could maintain a common repo.
<tbielawa> alo motu's
<tbielawa> I'm looking to enhance ubuntu-vm-builder. what channel do you recommend I start discussions on?
<RAOF> I'd guess either #ubuntu-server, or #ubuntu-devel
<tbielawa> ty.
<tbielawa> I'm looking to add functionality to ubuntu-vm-builder so you can specify MAC addresses at build time. It's feature I had to make extra utils to implement in my workplace
<tbielawa> It feels like an essential thing :)
<tbielawa> Can anyone please spare a few minutes to please give me a REVU on this upload? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=lucidlife much thanks!
<jscinoz> hi guys
<jscinoz> i think theres something wrong with REVU atm, if you try to view this package http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=google-gadgets it gives python errors, but if you go directly to an older upload ID of the same package (http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=3475) it works fine... any ideas?
<nxvl> ScottK-laptop: around?
<persia> nxvl: It's late there (and moreso for you, no?)
<nxvl> yep
<nxvl> we have almost the same tz
<nxvl> but he use to be here until late
<nxvl> :P
<superm1> meh not that late on the east coast
<superm1> yeah i was gonna say i've seen him around 1 or 2 hours past now
<persia> It's already today there, which counts as late in my book.  It should clearly be a day earlier.
<superm1> haha
<nxvl> :P
<nxvl> persia: yeah, you live in the other side of the world
<persia> It's the sunny side :p
<nxvl> 14 hours difference
<nxvl> persia: it;s summer there, doesn't it?
<persia> nxvl: That's the unfortunate side effect of it being the sunny side.
<nxvl> heh
<nxvl> yeah, geeks don't like sun often
<nxvl> :P
<persia> I like the sun, it's just the heat that bothers me.  If there was an environment where it was always sunny, yet never above about 30 C, I'd be very happy there.
<nxvl> persia: then come to peru
<persia> The new machine house in Dubai looks interesting: lots of piped sun, and systemic air conditioning.
<persia> nxvl: It's not always sunny there.  Look up.
<nxvl> 30 C on summer (and that's really hot) and 22 on winter
<nxvl> persia: Piura is ALWAYS sunny and it's between 28 and 33 C all year
<persia> nxvl: It's sunny right now?
<nxvl> no, it's night right now
<persia> See.
<nxvl> :D
<stefanlsd> mm. freeze is coming
<nxvl> buw i've been there last week and it was sunny (at day)
<nxvl> stefanlsd: yep, one more day
<nxvl> it already smells like FF, things are going funnier and my head is about to blow up
<nxvl> :D
<RAOF> stefanlsd:
<stefanlsd> RAOF: hihi
<RAOF> stefanlsd: You should feel free to subscribe u-u-s whenever you think your package is done.  If we never had to make comments, we'd just let everyone upload.
<RAOF> :)
<nxvl> making comments is fun
<nxvl> :D
<stefanlsd> RAOF: hehe. kk. will sub it again.  and hopefully its ok this time.
<nxvl> stefanlsd: don't quit, just keep trying, that way you will learn more
<stefanlsd> I've been reading this http://mako.cc/writing/to_fork_or_not_to_fork.html.  pretty interesting. makes me wanna get more involved with debian
<nxvl> Debian is not so fun as it seems
<tuxmaniac> heya gang
<tuxmaniac> good morning
<RAOF> Debian has the huge disadvantage that I can't upload packages to it :)
<nxvl> good $WhateverTimeIsInYourTimezon
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> debian development is just a bunch of individual works
<nxvl> some of them collective, but just some of them
<nxvl> not an open community as ubuntu one
<stefanlsd> mm. should be much easier to get dd status there if youre already a MOTU here
<RAOF> Yeah.  It would probably take 5 years instead of 10 :P
<nxvl> heh
<nxvl> stefanlsd: don't be so sure
<nxvl> stefanlsd: NM process involves more than just technical stuf
<nxvl> stuff*
<tuxmaniac> in fact you need to be well versed with policies and licenses, philosophy etc
<stefanlsd> heh
<stefanlsd> maybe i'll just go to work
<stefanlsd> sigh
<tuxmaniac> heh
<stefanlsd> cya guys later :)
<missblack> hi
<nxvl> tuxmaniac: AND, the most important part, be a zealot :D
<nxvl> :p
<dholbach> good morning
<nxvl> dholbach: gutten tag
<dholbach> nxvl: Guten Morgen!
<nxvl> oh yeah! Morgen
<nxvl> :P
<dholbach> :-)
<missblack> hi do you know much about the moon
<nxvl> i don't speak german since 2001 when i finished the school
<nxvl> :P
<dholbach> nxvl: ask me about my Spanish - although I never learned it anywhere :)
<dholbach> I'm pondering starting to learn it though
<nxvl> dholbach: heh, i wasn't able to speak anything but german at school
<dholbach> ugh... poor you :)
<nxvl> dholbach: then only courses i have in different languages was Spanish and English
<nxvl> even math, biologi and physics was in german
<nxvl> (inclusing sports)
<nxvl> including*
<nxvl> dholbach: yeah, germans grammar isn't easy for a non german speaker :P
<dholbach> I pity everyone starting to learn german - although I'm sure there are languages that are much worse :)
<nxvl> dholbach: chinesse to name one
<gilligan__> no..
<dholbach> is the grammar worse?
<gilligan__> Chinese grammar is super simple
<gilligan__> basically almost non-existing
<gilligan__> you just need to get a hang of the different tones
<nxvl> yeah, but listening and pronoucing is hell
<nxvl> they just scream
<gilligan__> naaaah
<gilligan__> it's not that bad :)
<nxvl> what i found the hardest of german is to have, not only he and she, but it, and actually use it
<gilligan__> not to mention all the irregular flexation of words
 * nxvl still remember 1st grade der = blue, die = red, das = yellow
<gilligan__> s/words/verbs
<NCommander> hey ScottK, you floating around?
<NCommander> meh, I failed every language class I ever took
<nxvl> gilligan__: and saying a completely and logical sentense in ONE word
<nxvl> :P
<gilligan__> nxvl, eh? "der blue" ?
<nxvl> der in german is he
<dholbach> "der" is "the" :)
<nxvl> so they use colors so you know which object is what
<nxvl> well yeah
<gilligan__> ah
<nxvl> but male "the"
<nxvl> and die is female "the"
<nxvl> and das is neutral "the"
<nxvl> dholbach: and you actually use the 3 of them
<nxvl> that's hell
<dholbach> so guys... how does https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek look?
 * dholbach is fairly happy with the sessions offered 
<nxvl> i want to give a talk :(
<tuxmaniac> hey people, is there a way to get harvest list a specific set of softwre packages?
<tuxmaniac> not the pkg=xxx,yyyy way.
<dholbach> tuxmaniac: but?
<tuxmaniac> but depending on a category or team?
<nxvl> talking about harvest
<NCommander> who did the Ubuntu packaging videos?
<nxvl> dholbach: it would be usefull to have the header all the time
<dholbach> nxvl: there's a bug about it, bdrung worked on anchors for packages
<nxvl> dholbach: from the middle to the bottom, you don't know which bug number represts what
<dholbach> but it's still not merged because of some other problems
<tuxmaniac> like MOTu Science subscribed packages or whose packages fall under Category="electronics" and stuff?
<dholbach> nxvl: I know
<nxvl> dholbach: i have a workaround on my ppa, but i never finished it
<dholbach> tuxmaniac: what is the launchpad team name?
<nxvl> err
<tuxmaniac> motuscinece
<nxvl> on my bzr
<tuxmaniac> motuscience
<nxvl> dholbach: you will do packaging 101 in just 1 hour this time?
<nxvl> oh, separate fixing bugs
<dholbach> tuxmaniac: there's a small script at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2008-August/026118.html
<nxvl> understood
<dholbach> tuxmaniac: if you run    python bla.py motuscience    it will give you a harvest URL for that team
<dholbach> it's not perfect, but bobbo is working on a different solution
<nxvl> i love slangasek talk!
<nxvl> it's a funny name
<dholbach> and we're looking into using seeds to split up the packages
<dholbach> NCommander: I did, if you mean the ones on youtube.com/ubuntudevelopers
<tuxmaniac> dholbach oh let me check
<nxvl> NCommander: english ones dholbach and spanish one me
<NCommander> dholbach, ah, so that's what you look like :-)
<dholbach> I have longer hair now
<nxvl> dholbach: i love UbuntuDeveloperWeek schedule
<nxvl> looks better than the last one
<dholbach> nxvl: I uploaded a few pictures from the India trip: http://picasaweb.google.com/daniel.holbach/India
<nxvl> and i'm surprised to see so many people i don't know
<dholbach> and I'm still writing the blog entry about the trip
 * NCommander can see dholbach with a mullet for some reason ...
<dholbach> I know... I suck
<dholbach> mullet?
<emet> is there a simple command to compile a source package into binary packages (deb)?
<NCommander> lol
<nxvl> dholbach: and i uploaded almost all pictures from disney: http://flickr.com/photos/nxvl/sets/72157606957145935/
<dholbach> emet: install devscripts and run     debuild -us -uc
 * tuxmaniac quickly clicks on that Indian photo link
<NCommander> I dunno why, but I do
<tuxmaniac> and dholbach .. my goodness, the url returned is too big. I have to scroll back to get the complete one on terminator ;)
<dholbach> tuxmaniac: tinyurl.com :)
<dholbach> tuxmaniac: http://tinyurl.com/6l7x9b
<nxvl> \o/ another terminator user
<nxvl> :D
<NCommander> what is terminator?
<tuxmaniac> nxvl: terminator rocks
<nxvl> tuxmaniac: yes it does
<NCommander> besides a future killing machine
 * dholbach needs tabs and alt+1, alt+2, alt+3 tab switching to be happy :)
<dholbach> NCommander: apt-cache show terminator
<nxvl> dholbach: terminator HAS tabs
<dholbach> I know
<dholbach> but no alt+1 alt+2 alt+3 tab switching
<dholbach> like in gnome-terminal
<NCommander> would it work on Xubuntu?
<tuxmaniac> dholbach: cool thanks.
<nxvl> NCommander: yep
<lifeless> probably
<dholbach> NCommander: I don't see why it wouldn't
 * NCommander installs
<nxvl> dholbach: file a bug
<NCommander> Ok, what's the wow feature from gnome-terminal
<NCommander> I've opened a few tabs, but its not quite doing it for me (yet)
<NCommander> and suddenly I found it
 * NCommander changes his default X terminal
<dholbach> NCommander: I think what people like best about it is that they can split the terminals horizontally/vertically
<NCommander> yeah
<NCommander> Just discovered it
<NCommander> I was using GNOME terminal in place of xfce4-temrinal
<NCommander> Now terminator is MY terminal
 * NCommander joins the Launchpad group
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> \o/
<nxvl> more terminator users
<emet> dholbach, thank you it works :)
<nxvl> more bugs and pain for me
<nxvl> \o/
<NCommander> Where is a list of keystrokes?
<nxvl> NCommander: man terminator
<nxvl> NCommander: mand terminator_config
<dholbach> emet: party on!
<nxvl> s/mand/man
<emet> :D
<NCommander> Ctrl-Shift-0 doesn't work for me
<dholbach> might need a newer version?
<NCommander> I use intrepid
<NCommander> Its in the man page
<nxvl> NCommander: it's o not 0
<dholbach> ok
<NCommander> Oh, O!
<NCommander> I think I'm in love
<nxvl> NCommander: yep
<NCommander> It's like when I first started X11 and discovered multiple xterms ...
<NCommander> ^.^;
 * NCommander joins the Terminator Users LP grou
<nxvl> NCommander: and when the type in multiple terminals feature come out you will be more in love with it
<nxvl> it is a terminator users group?
<NCommander> THere is one
<NCommander> https://edge.launchpad.net/~terminator-users
<nxvl> NCommander: you also Cntrl+Drag&Drop to re-order your terminals
<nxvl> wow
<nxvl> didn't knew it
<NCommander> heh
<NCommander> I also found ubuntu-smokers tonight
<NCommander> (added after I stumbled upon canonical-smokers)
<nxvl> monkeys! -> http://picasaweb.google.com/daniel.holbach/India/photo#5238129819067956546
<NCommander> For some horrible reason, I want to file a blueprint against ubuntu-smokers "12 step plan to quitting"
<NCommander> BTW, anyone here xubuntu users?
<dholbach> nxvl: there were lots and lots and lots of them in Shimla :)
<nxvl> really?
<nxvl> walking on the streets?
<dholbach> yeah
<nxvl> wooho
<NCommander> Less that 24 hours until the freeze
<nxvl> NCommander: the nightmare starts
<NCommander> ...
<NCommander> Damn it
<NCommander> "The Nightmare Begins - Final Fantasy VII Soundtrack"
<NCommander> My laptop is achieving sentience
<nxvl> dholbach: btw, the other day i was talking with persia and we come to the point that i'm the only latin american MOTU, or you know other?
<dholbach> nxvl: it very much looks like it
 * nxvl felt lonely after that conversation
<nxvl> oh
<NCommander> nxvl, it could be worse
<nxvl> them
 * nxvl feels oficialy lonely
<dholbach> nxvl: I'm sure you can get a bunch of other people involved! :)
<nxvl> dholbach: yep, i get invited to latinoware this year to give a talk
<nxvl> dholbach: i will try to wash some peoples mind
<nxvl> :D
<dholbach> nice
<nxvl> i think they are going to invite jono also
<NCommander> Install plan 9 on their machines, and when they beg you to remove it, install Ubuntu ;-)
<nxvl> they needed an ubuntu keynote speaker
<tuxmaniac> bug 260158 is "fix released" but harvest lists it as an opportunity. I am not getting it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260158 in gabedit "[ftbfs] 2.1.8-2 falils to build on intrepid pbuilder" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260158
<nxvl> so i told them about jono and to forget about mark
<nxvl> :P
<NCommander> tuxmaniac, I think there is a lag before harvest updates
<nxvl> yup
<nxvl> there is
<dholbach> NCommander: hm?
<tuxmaniac> more than 12- 15 hrs?
<dholbach> what kind of lag you mean?
<dholbach> ah - that
<nxvl> dholbach: you close a bug in launchpad and it doesn't update harvest automagically, or it does?
<dholbach> it's not actually a lag in harvest, but in the script that generates the .csv list of bugs, that harvest downloads
<dholbach> it's a harvest-data 'bug'
<nxvl> dholbach: yeah, but considering that script as part of harvest, it is
<NCommander> I don't know how harvest works so  can't say specifically
<dholbach> harvest checks the list of .csv urls every hour and checks if there were changes made to those .csv files
<nxvl> also, not a bug, just how things work
<nxvl> you can't have up to date data on such a tool
<dholbach> http://daniel.holba.ch/harvest and http://daniel.holba.ch/harvest/doc should have more info
<tuxmaniac> dholbach: every hour. but this bug was closed 12 hrs back almost
<nxvl> tuxmaniac: + the time that it takes to create/update the /cvs
<nxvl> .cvs*
<dholbach> tuxmaniac: in this case it's bdmurray's script that spits out a .csv file somewhere, that harvest downloads, puts into a database, then generates HTML from
<tuxmaniac> oh ok. interesting
<nxvl> so we need to blame bdmurray
<nxvl> :D
<dholbach> harvest has no understanding of bugs, duplicates, patches and so on
<dholbach> I wanted to keep that kind of logic out of the code to make it easier :)
<nxvl> dholbach: oh, btw, it will be interesting to make a video about how/where to find things to fix (ie. harvest, MoM, ubuntuwire, etc...)
<nxvl> and how they work
<dholbach> yes, it would
<nxvl> but as always time is a problem
<nxvl> :(
<dholbach> it'd be nice to have all this information in harvest
<nxvl> or wiki
<dholbach> MoM should spit out a .csv file too
<nxvl> and be updated
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> woohoo i've just find that terminator has a search bar
<nxvl> \o/
<nxvl> i always wanted that
<nxvl> and i call myself a terminator developer
<nxvl> :(
<NCommander> *falls over*
<NCommander> nxvl, it could be worse
<NCommander> YOu could be a Vista developer
<nxvl> yep
 * nxvl runs screaming
<NCommander> rofl
<NCommander> nxvl, are there any important packages that needs work befor ethe freeze date?
<NCommander> (aka, can I do some more good stuff?)
<slytherin> geser: there? need to discuss libjboss-cache stuff
<nxvl> NCommander: mmm you can make some ufw integration
<NCommander> ufw?
<nxvl> NCommander: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/Roadmap#UFW Package Integration
<NCommander> link?
<nxvl> NCommander: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFirewall#Integrating UFW with Packages
<NCommander> whats UFW?
<NCommander> Oh
<NCommander> Ubuntu firewall
<nxvl> Uncomplicated Firewall
<nxvl> or Ubuntu Firewall
<nxvl> or U* Firewall
<slytherin> It is certainly not Ubuntu Firewall
<nxvl> (replace * with whatever makes sense for you)
<NCommander> Unconfigured?
 * NCommander ducks for cover
<dholbach> can you just check if there are any glaring mistakes on http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/?p=189
<dholbach> ?
<nxvl> i think oficial name now is Uncomplicated
<NCommander> dholbach, checking
<NCommander> dholbach, if you want to host something about Xubuntu, I am your man ;-)
<nxvl> dholbach: The Ubuntu Developer Week is designed to give you an overview of what’s going on in the Ubuntu Developer week
<dholbach> NCommander: unfortunately the schedule is all set right now - but if you were available as a backup that'd be awesome
<nxvl> dholbach: doesn't make much sense
<dholbach> nxvl: eh?
<dholbach> nxvl: a yes :)
<NCommander> dholbach, I assume my notice to fill in comes five minutes after the start date of a class ;-)
<nxvl> i think last 'week' should be 'world'
<dholbach> s/week/world
<nxvl> or something
<nxvl> heh
<nxvl> :D
<dholbach> meta-events!
<dholbach> at UDW find out what UDW is about!
 * NCommander falls over
<NCommander> During the freeze, I'm likely going to be dedicating a good chunk of time to backports testing
<NCommander> Its a good month to flush out the queue
<ajmitch> stretching legs & kicking out power cord is not a good thing
<NCommander> ajmitch, better then the dog takes a leak on your surge protector
<NCommander> Then again, I think that was probably the most effective house breaking ever
<ajmitch> thankfully I don't have a dog to do that
 * NCommander should start a poll on the most common original Linux used by UDs
<NCommander> I see a lot of Red Hat, but relatively few people start off as Debian as their first distro ever
<NCommander> Just as a completely non-scienific poll, what varient of Ubuntu are the devs running
<NCommander> (I'm kinda curious of Kubuntu or regular Ubuntu is more popular these days)
<nxvl> dholbach: why we are not having the ask Mark session? is he busy?
<dholbach> nxvl: we have "ask Matt"!
<nxvl> dholbach: we should have ask jono
<nxvl> that would be SO fun
<nxvl> people use to make funny questions to jono all the time
<nxvl> and worst if popey is aroun
<nxvl> around
<jpds> nxvl: Did we have that once?
<jpds> Didn't*
<nxvl> jpds: yeah, don't read the logs
<NCommander> jpds, what happened?
<nxvl> dholbach: other than the s/week/world thing it's good
<nxvl> (or at least it looks good)
<jpds> NCommander: Can't remember.
<dholbach> thanks nxvl and thanks for digging
<nxvl> :D
<NCommander> jpds, out of curosity, do you use kubuntu/ubuntu/xubuntu?
<NCommander> (or other)
<jpds> NCommander: ubuntu.
<nxvl> whenever you want
<nxvl> dholbach: this UDW looks awesome
<NCommander> I'm trying to figure out what people find so appealing about kubuntu
<nxvl> dholbach: there are a lot of sessions i want to see
<dholbach> yeah, same here
<nxvl> more than the half
<NCommander> I've tried it, but KDE never seems to work quite as seemlessly as Ubuntu, and I have to wonder if I'm maybe missing here
<nxvl> dholbach: i'm also surprised with the amount of new people giving sessions
<dholbach> that's right - we have lots of great people :)
<nxvl> yes
<nxvl> is good to see so many people don't being afraid and jumping in into new things
<NCommander> Yup, I agree with nxvl
<dholbach> which forums would be the first for the UDW announce?
<NCommander> kubuntu-desktop is uninstallable :-/
<dholbach> "community cafe" and "intrepid ibex testing"?
<nxvl> dunno
<nxvl> don't know the forums
<nxvl> ok
 * dholbach will put it on those two
<nxvl> time to sleep
<nxvl> read you later
<dholbach> sleep tight nxvl!
<nxvl> and have a nice day/sleep tight
<nxvl> dholbach: thank you! have a nice day!
<dholbach> gracias :)
<didrocks> morning :)
<dholbach> hi didrocks
<dholbach> Ubuntu Developer Week announced! :)
<didrocks> dholbach: !!!
<dholbach> seems like everybody is pretty happy with the offered sessions :)
<tacone> dholbach:  they look great indeed
<Hobbsee> oh noes, udu!
<Hobbsee> er, udw!
<dholbach> Hobbsee: it's been a while since UDU :)
<Hobbsee> dholbach: that's true.  that's before my time :P
<NCommander> dholbach, UDU?
 * dholbach still remembers the  H U G E  key signing party there
<NCommander> Ubuntu Developer U?
<ajmitch> everyone line up...
<dholbach> NCommander: Ubuntu Down Under
<NCommander> sounds like fun
<ajmitch> and don't touch mako's passport :)
<NCommander> Where is this all being done?
<dholbach> it was the UDS in Sydney
<ajmitch> in 2005
<NCommander> I mean this UDW?
<NCommander> Or is it just all online
<dholbach> NCommander: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/JoiningIn#ubuntu
<dholbach> oops
<ajmitch> UDW is online, UDS isn't
<dholbach> NCommander: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/JoiningIn
<NCommander> I'll join in
<NCommander> Even in the basic classes, you can learn neat tricks
<dholbach> absolutely
 * Hobbsee wonders who will get sacrificed to the ubuntu gods, in the sessions.
<ajmitch> you
<Hobbsee> i won't be there, so it won't be me
<Hobbsee> or if i am, i wont be for much of it, and i won't be paying much attention.
<\sh> Hobbsee: bug #244261 isn't resolved ... it crashes with the same output and I really think it has to do with the sound stuff
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244261 in recordmydesktop "Locking assertion failure libxcb-xlib.so.0 xcb_xlib_unlock" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/244261
<NCommander> morning Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey NCommander
<NCommander> how goes it?
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: you'd be there more than me
<ajmitch> even if I wanted to be involved, I live in the wrong timezone
<Hobbsee> well, i'll be writing parts of a compiler, and such
<ajmitch> trivial tasks
<NCommander> Hobbsee, what are you doing O_o?
<ajmitch> you should have that done soon enough
<Hobbsee> NCommander: assignments.
<NCommander> You get to write compilers in your uni classes?
<NCommander> Damn, your uni 0wns mine
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: heh.  i would have, if i was actually *here* this weekend.
<Hobbsee> NCommander: in programming languages, yes.
<NCommander> fun
<NCommander> The most I ever did was write the start of an assembler
<NCommander> Hobbsee, luck be to you though, if your writing a C compiler, god help you on the grammer rules
<Hobbsee> \sh: interesting.
<Hobbsee> NCommander: heh.  fortunately not - it's a calender language.
<NCommander> Oh good
<ajmitch> some compiler theory isn't that unusual in a lot of CS schools
<Hobbsee> \sh: i did that on the basis of "upstream says it's fixed, so it probably is"
<\sh> Hobbsee: fun part, recording mono sound works...and doesn't crash, recording two channels -> same output
<NCommander> Our CS program believes in Java only
<ajmitch> CS at the uni I went to is switching from java to python for its introductory courses
<NCommander> Which is why I promptly left when I came to the conclusion that most professors have no idea what the real world needs
<NCommander> I don't mind if they teach java or require it
<wgrant> ajmitch: Mine is switching from C to Python.
<ajmitch> but they do a lot of C after that
<NCommander> Mine was straight java
<wgrant> And then C in later years, of course.
<NCommander> I think you get MIPS assembler in your fourth year
<wgrant> And Java for one subject.
<NCommander> But no C AFAIK
<wgrant> How can they avoid C!?
<NCommander> They should teach C first IMHO
<NCommander> Using a garbage collected language is a horrible learning tool
<wgrant> Teaching C to non-programmers is stupid.
<NCommander> Because it teachs all the wrong lessons
<NCommander> The CS program here is a joke I found
<NCommander> All theory, no praticial
<NCommander> We do have a computer enginneering tech class which is what IMHO, CS should be, but its too heavy on the hardware side for me to enjoy
<NCommander> I personally believe though that using garbage collected languages as a learning tool is a joke
<NCommander> Get people not to depend on GC()s, or else they'll never learn to apperiate the full consequence of bad code.
<directhex> i know first year rocket scientists at southampton were given some C
<directhex> and my wife picked up some C from her MUD days
<NCommander> like I said, its a joke here
<NCommander> The local LUGS users know more then the graduates
<NCommander> (five of them are people who left the CS major for the same reason I did)
<NCommander> at least in practical skills
<directhex> most CS degrees i know of start with "easy" languages then move down to lower level things, rather than the reverse
<directhex> my degree was mostly java based, possibly because they could teach principles and data structures and algorithm design without needing to do nearly as much unrelated groundwork first
<NCommander> our java classes was programming 101
<NCommander> And I mean like actual 101
<NCommander> You know, this is a statement, you print text like this, meet objects, etc.
<NCommander> About the only thing I got out of two quarters of that class was a crash course in generics since JDK 5 was released over winter break :-)
<directhex> i prefer the top-down approach these days. i think a beginner will learn more overall starting with ubuntu & ending on LFS rather than the reverse
<NCommander> No, I understand what you mean
<wgrant> directhex: That is my thinking.
<NCommander> A friend of mine told me the following
<NCommander> "If your going to write code, use smart data structures and stupid code"
<directhex> within reason
<NCommander> Of course :-)
<NCommander> My big issue with my uni's CS courses is that data structures weren't taught until the second year
<StevenK> NCommander: You can't teach data structures with no groundwork
<directhex> iirc first year CS students at my alma mater write a basic kernel in first year now
<directhex> when i was there we had to design our own malloc
<NCommander> I learned C from a Wrox book that taught basic structures
<NCommander> I dunno
<NCommander> I find in general a CS degree is somewhat overrated
<directhex> well, i don't specifically use what i l;earnt on my degree to do my job
<directhex> i use what i learnt in my spare time during those 3 years
<NCommander> Sure, thats how its supposed to work
<directhex> but that's not to say those years weren't valuable at some level
<NCommander> I just find that most CS students seem to lack the ability to think criticially
<NCommander> ALthough I think thats a department issue here
<directhex> s/CS //
<NCommander> Vs. an actual CS issue
<NCommander> Ok
<NCommander> POint taken
<directhex> you wouldn't believe some of the dunces here doing postgrad degrees
<NCommander> Oh yeah
<NCommander> I would
<NCommander> I work ITS helpdesk
<NCommander> Had to help a postgrad install Office cause the autoplay didn't kick in
<NCommander> This was a CS postgrad
<StevenK> So, you would believe some of the dunces teaching postgrad courses, too?
<directhex> i mean phd students at the world's premier university who don't understand elevators
<NCommander> How do people like that not wash out is beyond me o_o;
<directhex> *literally* didn't understand elevators. the guy's an inorganic chemist
<NCommander> *hits head*
<NCommander> How.
<NCommander> Ugh
<NCommander> That just hurts my brain
<directhex> he's very special that one
<NCommander> At some point, I think I came to the conclusion that a BS was a very expensive piece of TP that told employeers that someone can sit for four years and not get in trouble
<directhex> we also had the guy who spent 3 days organising a meeting, then on the day of the meeting, sends an email asking if he can arrange a meeting, as if he was on some drug-fuelled bender for those 3 days & didn't know they'd happened
<NCommander> I changed after my second year from Information Tech (after leaving CS) to Criminal Justice and I haven't looked back
<NCommander> I'm actually learning things and enjoying myself
<directhex> i was sick of my degree by the time i got to third year. too much education makes one feel ill
<NCommander> Well, two years of CJ
<NCommander> And I totally love it
<NCommander> I'll keep doing tech stuff though Ubuntu and such
<NCommander> And if I can get an employeer who realizes CS degrees aren't really all that important
<NCommander> Otherwise, I plan to go on and become a sheriff up in Alaska
<directhex> http://img.thedailywtf.com/images/200808/errord/orangefull.png #spot the problem
<NCommander> ahaha
<NCommander> I already saw this
<NCommander> I'm a moderator on the daily wtf :-)
<wgrant> Urgh MFD.
<directhex> NCommander, that's cheating!
<NCommander> directhex, they've updated the image
<NCommander> Now its got the thedailywtf next to the NSFW item
<StevenK> Haha
<directhex> NSFW is a bit of a generalization
<wgrant> And the dozens upon dozens of comments saying that...
<directhex> if you work for gawker media's porn review blog, for example, i'm pretty sure it's not nsfw
<NCommander> ...
<soren> Or if you work from home..
<NCommander> Relatively speaking
<wgrant> directhex: I suspect that that's a fairly rare position.
<tacone> bobbo: here ?
<StevenK> What soren said :-P
<jml> soren: depends on who else works from home :)
<directhex> wgrant, sadly so :'(
<StevenK> Haha
<NCommander> I don't think I want MyFirstSexTeacher however popping up on my employors desktop
<soren> jml: Point :)
<wgrant> Oh no, attack of the Canonical people!
<StevenK> Incoming!
<soren> wgrant: You forgot "evil".
<soren> :)
<jml> nyargh, we come to exploit your community-driven off-topic conversations
<wgrant> soren: Please wait while I grab that blog post with its creative insults.
<jml> we will harness the power of off-topicness to RULE THE WORLD
<NCommander> Quickly, we must all go to #canonical and flood the place with ontopic stuff
<soren> jml: Or at least power a small city.
<NCommander> The future of #ubuntu-motu depends on it!
<directhex> less babble, more main sponsorship, canonical people.
<soren> NCommander: I'm not sure there's any such thing.
<jml> soren: heh heh
<soren> NCommander: ontopic stuff in #canonical that is. I'm not denying the existence of the channel itself.
<directhex> also, find me some packing tape so i can mail this hard disk to SGI
<NCommander> It's a pity non-sense isn't a viable power source
<Arc_> hey
<NCommander> The random bouts of insanity in thise room could power the world
<wgrant> That I cannot deny.
<NCommander> I mean, a few weeks ago, we had someone trying to make Ubuntu Developer trading cards
<dholbach> awesome idea
<NCommander> it made slangasek go WTF
<Arc_> so the AGPLv3 license issue seems to be resolved
<directhex> mjg59, i choose you!
<wgrant> Arc_: [citation needed]
 * NCommander uses a FTBFS against didrocks 
<NCommander> er directhex
<Arc_> wgrant: Mark Shuttleworth in an email to the community council, technical council, and myself:
<NCommander> Whats really sad is if we put our heads together, we could probably make a viable game
<directhex> trading cards, pokemon cards, same difference
<Arc_> "My view is that the AGPLv3 is a free license and I would have no reservations about supporting the main / universe inclusion of an AGPLv3 package."
<NCommander> The goal is to be the first to release, and you have packages, bugs, blueprints, translations, FTBFS, and random events
<wgrant> Well, he would say that.
<wgrant> But he might well be correct.
<Arc_> given that the community council also has one of the AGPLv3 co-authors on it..
<Arc_> so I return to ask what the process is
<soren> wgrant: Was this what you were looking for: "triblodyte bricordion nickerbook"
<wgrant> soren: That's the one.
<NCommander> What's the story with the AGPLv3?
<wgrant> It's creative; I'll give him that.
<soren> wgrant: Now, if we could somehow harness the power of the pointlessness of that discussion, we'd be close to world domination already.
<Arc_> NCommander: the AGPLv3 is identical to the GPLv3 except section 13, which it adds the requirement that if you host an online app (ie, a webapp, game server, etc) that's modified from what has been distributed, you must offer to all users your changes
<wgrant> soren: But Canonical is evil!
<Arc_> its to close the "ASP Loophole" in the GPL
<NCommander> right, I"m aware of that
<directhex> what's debian-legal's take on AGPLv3?
<wgrant> Debian bug #495721
<ubottu> Debian bug 495721 in ftp.debian.org "ftp.debian.org: Is AGPLv3 DFSG-free?" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/495721
<Arc_> directhex: the consensus seems to be that AGPLv3 is DFSG-nonfree
<NCommander> Oh, there is dispute on if it is a free (DFSG) license?
<wgrant> NCommander: Correct.
<NCommander> At first glance, it seems to pass the d-legal evilness tests
<Arc_> which is why I sent an email to the Ubuntu councils, since Ubuntu tends to be more sane when it comes to license freeness
<NCommander> but reading this
<NCommander> I don't know
<wgrant> Whether we are more sane is debatable.
<NCommander> I don't like the AGPL because it feels in many ways impratical
<NCommander> wgrant, sanity is not part of Ubuntu
<wgrant> In my mind it is non-free.
<NCommander> At least, its not synced from Debian
<wgrant> As I can't safely modify it.
<Arc_> NCommander: the issue is not whether anyone likes it or not, projects are using it, and people are voting through their use or non-use of it
<NCommander> RMS is correct that the ASP loophole is valid
<directhex> hm, i wonder if my details are part of that "server ebayed contains millions of bank details" news story
<Arc_> much like the BSD vs GPL issue, we could argue it for years, but in the end it's code released under the licenses that the philosophy is worked out
<directhex> i should ask andy to grep for me
<NCommander> But I think there is a point where even he's decided to push idealogy far ahead of everything else
<wgrant> NCommander: I agree fully.
<NCommander> Having had an opprtunity to briefly meet with RMS
<didrocks> NCommander: ? :)
<NCommander> He's right on a lot of issues, but he has the stance of no-surrender, no giving up
<Arc_> NCommander: I don't believe RMS was the force behind the AGPLv3, it was several FSF board members and lawyers with the SFLC
<NCommander> I'm not aware
<wgrant> Arc_: There is a significant practical problem with the AGPL. It's not like BSD vs. GPL.
<wgrant> GPL doesn't restrict use.
<NCommander> Actually, RMS blessed the AGPL
<Arc_> wgrant: let's not get back into that discussion.
<NCommander> When I was a FSF Savannah admin, we were told to explicately allow AGPL apps
<wgrant> Arc_: It is core to the issue.
<Arc_> NCommander: yes he did, but he was not the force driving it
<NCommander> Normally, we only accept packages that are license compatible with the GPL current revision
<Arc_> wgrant: I am not here to debate licenses.  I am here asking for information on how packages get included in Ubuntu
<NCommander> Well, until the issue is disputed
<wgrant> Arc_: Upon entry you mentioned the AGPL issue.
<NCommander> Shove it into Multiverse
<wgrant> And packages don't enter Ubuntu unless their license is fine.
<Arc_> the package in question is not, nor will, be in the Debian repository
<NCommander> wgrant, AGPL is acceptable for multiverse
<wgrant> Nor do they enter Ubuntu a day before FF.
<NCommander> Oh, thats true ;-)
<Arc_> NCommander: the issue seems to have already been resolved, AGPLv3 is acceptable for universe.
 * directhex grumbles about having failed to get mono-basic into debian before ubuntu ff
<NCommander> ugh
<wgrant> Nor do they hopefully enter Ubuntu if somebody asserts that it will not be in Debian without good reason.
<NCommander> That's going to be rather interesting if Debian says its not
<Arc_> let me put it this way; if the package in question had to go into multiverse, we would not submit it for inclusion in any repository but only offer it on our website
<NCommander> cause that means now non-free packages from Debian may enter universe
<wgrant> Arc_: I believe a chance exists that Mark is not impartial in this matter.
<Arc_> NCommander: welcome to reality, they already are.
<NCommander> wgrant, what was marks relationship to AGPL?
<wgrant> NCommander: He suggested that it be used by Launchpad.
<Arc_> Ubuntu has considered the GNU FDL a free license and included packages into universe/main which debian includes in non-free
<NCommander> ....
<NCommander> ew
<NCommander> I thought I hated LP being closed
<NCommander> But that's just plain ugly
<directhex> when did FDL start being free?
<NCommander> FDL?
<Arc_> guys, please.  I'm here asking about packaging, not licensing.
<wgrant> Free Documentation License.
<directhex> the documentation license with invariant sections
<wgrant> Which isn't so free.
<NCommander> I thought the FDL was free as long as there were no invarient sections
<directhex> if i can say "this documentation is free, except all the sections are invariant" kinda goes against freedom
<didrocks> Is it me or all *ubuntu* ML seems to be down (devel, motu, intrepid-changes) ? Or nobody's working ? :)
<Arc_> what is the difference between Main and Universe, in terms of the process packages get to be included in each
<wgrant> didrocks: We're all busy debating the merits of the AGPL :P
<didrocks> wgrant: I see that :)
<Arc_> is there a better channel for me to ask about Ubuntu package policy?
<NCommander> Arc_, nothing enters main directly, it goes into universe, and if it needs to be supported by Canonical, you file an MIR to make it go to Main
<wgrant> Arc_: Packages almost always enter universe first, They may then get promoted.
<NCommander> Arc_, normally, its here.
<NCommander> But we're debating the AGPL at the moment
<directhex> Arc_, main inclusion needs a damn good reason and/or sexual favours in the right places
<wgrant> didrocks: Keep it family friendly...
<wgrant> Gah.
<NCommander> that was a visual I didn't need
<wgrant> directhex: ^^
<NCommander> then again, we were talking about that NSFW site before
<Arc_> debating the AGPL would be better in a channel like #FSF would it not?
<directhex> ice cream, then. everyone loves ice cream.
<NCommander> this is Ubuntu specific
<didrocks> wgrant: twice this morning :)
<NCommander> Techinically we could chat about this in -devel
<wgrant> didrocks: So I noticed.
<Arc_> As I've been told MOTU doesn't make policy, the technical council and community council does.
<Arc_> not regarding licensing, at least
<NCommander> The community council doesn't make policy unless we can't decide on something
<directhex> considering i've been directhex since the mid 1990s, i blame didrocks
<wgrant> In a matter like this, I believe it would be inappropriate for them to hand down a judgement without further discussion.
<NCommander> whenever I see directhex, I think of directx
<wgrant> Particularly given what has happened in Debian.
<NCommander> wgrant, what happened in Debian?
<didrocks> directhex: I am didrocks from 1998 only, sorry :p
<directhex> NCommander, yes, that was the idea. directx was new and hip when i picked the pseudonym
<wgrant> Well, the license is ambiguous, and a has a use restriction.
<NCommander> Obviously you never programmed against it
<NCommander> wgrant, I find the AGPL to be worse then the damn adversing clause
<directhex> NCommander, no, because i would have been about twelve at the time
<NCommander> And its so freaking vague
<directhex> NCommander, and far too busy discovering internet porn
<wgrant> NCommander: Correct.
<directhex> wait, family friendly. gah
<NCommander> Fail
<Arc_> wgrant: that is your opinion.  not everyone agrees with your assessment.  use restriction would violate software freedom #0 and, if commonly held, would have never been released.
<directhex> sorry.
<didrocks> wgrant: can you just confirm that you didn't received any email from those ml from the last 8 hours?
<NCommander> Is there any mechanism where the TB can be overruled?
<wgrant> NCommander: sabdfl.
<directhex> NCommander, isn't that what the "dictator" part means?
<wgrant> I don't believe we've had an official ruling yet, have we?
<NCommander> It sounds like Mark though has a vested interest
<wgrant> There are other members of the CC and TB.
<wgrant> And we've heard nothing official from anybody at all.
<Arc_> they've been discussing it for days
<wgrant> Let us not jump to conclusions about official decisions.
<NCommander> But what's the fun of speculation then wgrant ;-)
<directhex> bah. does anyone have any parcel tape i can borrow?
<NCommander> directhex, if you live in Rochester ....
<NCommander> Based on the few chats I've had on the AGPL
<wgrant> didrocks: I've received many emails on intrepid-changes over the past several hours.
<Arc_> you know I came on here before asking about this, and left without answers because the people here then, too, were more interested in license banter
<wgrant> The last being some 37 minutes ago.
<NCommander> I won't be suprised if the developer community had a massive backlash if AGPL was deemed to meet DFSG for Ubuntu
<wgrant> Arc_: You did bring up the licensing issue.
<wgrant> And it is an issue.
<wgrant> And people wish to discuss it, so it shall be discussed.
<Arc_> forget I mentioned the AGPLv3
<Arc_> I'm asking about package policy
<wgrant> What's the actual question?
<Arc_> ok so everything goes into Universe first, and it goes through the reve website to do so
<NCommander> Strictly speaking, it doesn't have to go through REVU
<Hobbsee> yes, unless the licence says it's unsuitable for universe.
<Hobbsee> NCommander: it usually, does.
 * NCommander has has one package enter universe without passing through REVU
<Arc_> Hobbsee: if the license is unsuitable for universe, we would not have it included at all, but rather only offer it for download from our site
<wgrant> Arc_: Why not include it in multiverse?
<NCommander> Arc_, if it was unsuitable for universe, it can simply be placed in multiverse
<Hobbsee> Arc_: you asked a general question, i answered it :)
<Arc_> because that would be false advertising as proprietary software
 * Hobbsee blinks
 * NCommander double-takes
<wgrant> vlc isn't proprietary. mplayer isn't proprietary.
<NCommander> There are GPL-pieces of softare in multiverse
<NCommander> I'd put it at the majority actually
<wgrant> Those are just two examples of things that are in multiverse for other reasons that source Freeness.
<Arc_> I was told that multiverse == nonfree
<NCommander> Arc_, no, multiverse is non-free, contrib, doesn't meet DFSG
<wgrant> It also includes things that have usage restrictions.
<Hobbsee> Arc_: correct, but nonfree != propriatory, all the time.
<wgrant> Such as patents, or soon AGPL's clause 13, I hope.
<Hobbsee> the usage restrictions, etc, ... make it nonfree - but not proprietory.
<Arc_> multiverse is unsuitable for Main, correct?
<NCommander> Arc_, yes
<wgrant> Correct.
<NCommander> THere is restricted, but someone has to litterialy die to get a package to go there
<Arc_> then there is no point in inclusion
<directhex> restricted is multiverse for main
<wgrant> But most packages are unsuitable for main.
<wgrant> Arc_: Huh?
<NCommander> why the heck do you want your package to go into main
<NCommander> The vast majority do not leave multiverse
<wgrant> Arc_: So there's no point having it at all if it can't go into main!?
<Hobbsee> NCommander: to get it installed by default, usually.
<NCommander> Hobbsee, the CDs are so full that we're getting to the point we need to prune them back
<Arc_> that is not what I was implying, but I'm not feeling a great deal of patience right now to explain
<Hobbsee> NCommander: don't tell me about cd sizes.  i'm part of the release team...
<directhex> NCommander, mono will shrink for ubuntu+2
<wgrant> NCommander: They have been for years.
<NCommander> We should just remove mono from the CDs
<NCommander> Problem solved for another year
<NCommander> :-)
 * NCommander runs
<Hobbsee> NCommander: :)
 * directhex drops an altix on NCommander 
<NCommander> Arc_, I'm an Xubuntu developer. Our distributions main piece of software Xfce is completely in universe
<wgrant> NCommander: YOU MEAN WE SHOULD REMOVE MONO BECAUSE IT IS MY NOVELL?
<directhex> TEH PATENTZ! O NOEZ!
<Arc_> NCommander: I did not mean "there's no point if it can't enter main".
<Hobbsee> oh dear.
 * Hobbsee has already dealt with one of them today.
<StevenK> Haha
<mwiegand> speaking of proprietary, we (= the OpenVAS project) have prepared packages to replace the nessus server packages (OpenVAS is the still-GPL fork of Nessus)
<NCommander> Actually, I was just suggsting mono's removal cause its a little overkill to have both java and mono in the default install if only one or two apps depend on the later
<StevenK> Didn't Nessus already change name?
<NCommander> (although I think there is a non-free Xfce package)
<mwiegand> is there any chance the packages could make it into intrepid?
<wgrant> Arc_: What precisely did you mean?
<NCommander> mwiegand, if its in universe already
<directhex> seriously though. mono's dependency chain should shrink a good 25%+ post-intrepid
<Arc_> ok so how long does REVU typically take, given a situation where the packaging is well done and prepared by upstream, and what alternatives to REVU are available
<mwiegand> StevenK: no, Nessus is still Nessus
<NCommander> Arc_, we haven't have a REVU day this cycle
<NCommander> It won't be included until intrepid+1
<directhex> NCommander, which java is in the default install?
<NCommander> (novemberish)
<wgrant> Arc_: Well, Intrepid closes tomorrow.
<Arc_> "REVU day"?
<NCommander> I thin jre6
<directhex> NCommander, so that's about twice the size of mono, then? which apps use it?
<NCommander> Arc_, roughly speaking, unless a miracle happens, and you can get 2 advocations within the next 24 hours
<wgrant> And we find that upstream packaging is often problematic.
<NCommander> Its not going to see a release this time around
<Arc_> we're not looking at Intrepid, we're looking at 9.04
<wgrant> (this is a generalisation; yours might be fine)
<NCommander> Yeah
<NCommander> intrepid+1 == 9.04
<wgrant> The alternative to REVU is Debian.
<NCommander> mentors isn't extactly happy these days
<Arc_> we're nowhere near ready for 1.0-beta3 release, currently our trunk still has known multicore segfault issues and several thousands of lines of code remaining to be refactored before that'll be resolved
<NCommander> they're dealing with their queue issues
<mwiegand> NCommander: the client packages have already replaced nessusclient in intrepid, the server packages are in the Debian NEW queue
<mwiegand> so right now in intrepid there is the openvas-client, but the nessusd as well
<Arc_> ok so REVU and Debian are the only ways to get a package included in universe?
<NCommander> mwiegand, so all the packages are in universe/intrepid right now?
<NCommander> Arc_, if its part of a CDDS, it can also be synced into Ubuntu
<wgrant> Arc_: Pretty much.
<Arc_> what is CDDS
<wgrant> NCommander: Debatable.
<NCommander> er, CDS
<wgrant> And rare.
<wgrant> And frowned upon.
<NCommander> I asked, and I got a yes
<NCommander> But yeah, its really rare
<Arc_> I've not seen that acronym or project name before
<NCommander> CDS = CUstom Debian Distribution
<NCommander> Er
<NCommander> ...
<wgrant> NCommander: You mean CDD?
<NCommander> Yeah
<NCommander> Christ, I'm out of it
<mwiegand> NCommander: from OpenVAS only -client and libopenvas
<stefanlsd> Are packages accepted into debian more easily then through REVU into ubuntu?  - generall speaking...
<directhex> dear DHL, please make the "email address" box bigger than the "surname" box. love directhex
<directhex> stefanlsd, with a decent sponsor
<NCommander> mwiegand, it might be worth granting a feature freeze exception once they pass the Debian NEW queue
<Arc_> Debian isn't an option for us, so I'm guessing REVU is the only path
<NCommander> Replacing non-free with free is always a good thing
<mwiegand> NCommander: so should I file a needs-packaging bug for the remaining components?
<NCommander> mwiegand, wait, I thought the components were already packaged
<james_w> Arc_: has it actually been REJECTed from the Debian NEW queue?
<Arc_> now the MOTU-games group has defuncted, is there a MOTU-python group active? or is there another path to get inclusion?
<mwiegand> NCommander: they are, just not in ubuntu
<wgrant> Arc_: The groups are not particularly relevant.
<Arc_> james_w: we have respectfully asked not to be included in Debian, and our request has been honored.
<NCommander> Oh, ok, submitted to Debian I assume mwiegand?
<james_w> Arc_: why did you ask?
<mwiegand> NCommander: so I'm unsure as to what we have to do in order to get it into ubuntu
<wgrant> Deliberately not being included in Debian seems very... strange.
<Arc_> wgrant: well a Python-based 3d game engine isn't going to appeal to every MOTU member, I'm assuming
<Arc_> james_w: ask what?
<james_w> Arc_: ask not to be included in Debian?
<mwiegand> NCommander: see http://ftp-master.debian.org/new/openvas-server_1.0.1-1.html and http://ftp-master.debian.org/new/openvas-plugins_1.0.2-1.html
<NCommander> mwiegand, well, wait for it to go through the NEW queue, and enter unstable/experimental
<james_w> mwiegand: you can file a "sync" request once it's out of NEW
<NCommander> If we're still in soft freeze, I recommend then you file the sync request, and then ask for a https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<Arc_> james_w: answering that question would risk diverting from my current line of questioning, I can answer in private if you'd like.
<james_w> mwiegand: for Intrepid they will need a freeze exception unless it makes it out today.
<huats> moring everyone
<huats> hey james_w !
<james_w> Arc_: sure
<james_w> hey huats
<NCommander> james_w, replacing a non-free with a free package (which appears to be based off the same codebase) should be ground for a FFE
<james_w> NCommander: I agree, but I have no say in the matter
<Arc_> REVU requires 2 MOTU members to do a code review, if I read the website correctly - this code review is several thousand lines of an obscure Python/C hybrid language
<NCommander> Er
<mwiegand> james_w: I don't know, I have to talk with our Debian packagers about that
<NCommander> Its not a code review
<directhex> it's a packaging review, not a code review
<directhex> lintian cleanness, valid debian/rules, etc
<Arc_> then why only provide a source package?
<NCommander> mwiegand, wait for the package to leave NEW, then talk to cody-somerville, he can tell you if a freeze exception will be done
<james_w> mwiegand: it's not likely to, but as long as it makes it out within the next couple of weeks you should be ok.
<james_w> mwiegand: the sooner the better though, so I hope it doesn't get REJECTed.
<NCommander> Arc_, REVU only accepts source packages by design, not much point to allowing binaries uploads which may or may not be built from valid source packages
<mwiegand> thanks, that sounds good
<NCommander> The main archive only accepts them so all packages are built in a clean-room environment
<Arc_> NCommander: who builds them, then?
<james_w> mwiegand: assuming you get the freeze exception that is.
<NCommander> Arc_, automatic build daemons
<NCommander> Same as Debian
<NCommander> (although DDs can do binary uploads to Debian directly)
<Arc_> I'm not familiar with that process.
<NCommander> Roughly speaking
<NCommander> When you package something for debian/ubuntu
<StevenK> NCommander: Unless you're blocked :-P
<NCommander> Typing debuild -B generates binary packages
<Arc_> are we suppost to add a special script to inform debuild how to do this?
<NCommander> No ...
<NCommander> Arc_, you need to review the basics of packaging
<james_w> debian/rules
<directhex> james_w, yes, it does
<NCommander> The buildds generate these in a clean chroot'ed environment to make sure that packages can be built from source and to make sure no binary package has been meddled with
<directhex> HAHAHAHAHA, i'm sure nobody's made that joke before. i'm a comic genius i am
<james_w> directhex: yes, yes you are :-)
<Arc_> NCommander: I'm asking how it knows how to build from source.  I know how Portage does it, for example, as I've been a Gentoo packager in the past
<NCommander> Arc_, ok, ebuild == debian/rules file
<james_w> Arc_: you didn't /msg me to explain your reasoning for asking not to be in Debian.
<NCommander> the rules file is a makefile with a set of targets that explain how to configure, patch (if necessary), and build it
<directhex> Arc_, because there's not much else to do with a dsc/diff.gz/orig.tar.gz combo
<Arc_> I've built a few Ubuntu packages before (binary only) for configuration for our computer recycling program
<NCommander> ANd then stages into a proper holding directory, and then uses debhelper to build the deb
<Arc_> james_w: hold on a sec
<james_w> Arc_: if you don't explain it then it sounds like you are being hostile to Debian, which won't win you any friends in Ubuntu
<NCommander> While sometimes getting a package into Debian can be a pain, its for the good of both Debian, and Ubuntu (and Ubuntu descendants), that stuff goes upstream
<NCommander> I have (attempted to) submit things back to Debian
<NCommander> although slangasek took off screaming when he saw upstream shipped a debian folder
<directhex> NCommander, which is why most of my packaging goes into debian, and i just hang out here to harass people for merges/syncs of my work
<NCommander> I have too many issues finding sponsors
<NCommander> Once I get DD-ship
<wgrant> I am strongly opposed to keeping things out of Debian.
<Arc_> james_w: I will talk to you in a moment.
<NCommander> Which should be soon, then everything I do will be going into debian
<NCommander> then synced to Ubuntu
<Arc_> NCommander: so the debian/rules file is included in the source package?
<NCommander> No
<NCommander> Ok
<NCommander> a Debian source package is three things
<NCommander> a .orig.tar.gz, which is simply an unchanged* tarball
<directhex> NCommander, thankfully, debian-mono is an active team with multiple sponsors, including an ubuntu dev for that end of things
<NCommander> * - there are rare cases where this tarball must be repackaged, but outside the scope of discusion
<NCommander> .diff.gz - this is a giant diff file that is applied the original source to create the debian/ folder
<Arc_> NCommander: I'm assuming either a bz2->gz conversion or .orig.tar.bz2 is acceptable
<StevenK> NCommander: Along with other Debian changes
<directhex> Arc_, yes, and pretty common
<NCommander> Arc_, In debian it is, but ATM, Ubuntu still rejects .bz2/lzma
<StevenK> Arc_: Usually, bunzip and gzip -9c
<NCommander> It can also contain source patches, but this is frowned upon in favor of a proper patching system
<NCommander> and a .dsc which is just a descriptive file
<Arc_> the .dsc contains the build rules?
<NCommander> No
<NCommander> I told you, the debian/rules file does
<NCommander> Ok
<NCommander> the diff file is applied to the original source
<NCommander> That creates the debian folder and everything in it
<Arc_> where does the debian/rules file get included? in the diff?
<NCommander> yes
<directhex> in the diff, yes
<Arc_> ok.
<directhex> other important debian/* files go into the diff, like changelog and control
<NCommander> Every debian package has five files min.
<Arc_> now a pointed and odd question; in order to build from source, an additional package is needed that is not a -dev of a normal package
<Arc_> after that it's just a "python setup.py install"
<NCommander> That's fine
<NCommander> Just add it under Build-Depends
<Arc_> is that additional build package a dependency of the source package?
<directhex> Arc_, if it's in the archive, that's absolutely fine
<directhex> Arc_, build dependencies are defined in debian/control
<Arc_> ok
<flohack> Hi! Is an apt wizards here? I'd like to know how apt chooses which real package to install if a virtual package is required as a dependency.
<Arc_> AH.  debian is the directory, yes I've seen that.  ok.  things are clicking now.
<NCommander> Arc_, rules are sorta like ebuilds on steriods
<NCommander> control is the part of an ebuild file that defines what binary packages are created, and the metadata
<NCommander> Changelog is extactly what it sounds like
<flohack> My problem is that installing linux-headers installs and old version of the headers package (for a kernel which is not even installed).
<stefanlsd> Arc_: have a look at the following - there are some nice guides there. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/GettingStarted
<NCommander> Arc_, grab the source to the Debian hello package
<NCommander> Its a pretty clear cut example on how you can do it
<directhex> flohack, which package exactly?
<Arc_> Pyrex 0.9.6.1 seems to be available.  only concern I have there is Pyrex versioning is extremely unstable, and what builds with one version may not build with a later version
<StevenK> flohack: apt-cache policy can help distill what will be picked to be installed
<Arc_> er, 0.9.6.4
<NCommander> Arc_, again, thats fine
<NCommander> Arc_, I assume pyrex generates a library?
<Arc_> Pyrex pre-processes our source language into .c
<flohack> directhex: I installed dkms, which depends on linux-headers and linux-headers-2.6.24-16-generic got installed instead of linux-headers-2.6.24-19-generic
<directhex> Arc_, build-depends can define version number requirements
<NCommander> I think he was referring to packages built by Pyrex
<directhex> flohack, i'm showing no sign of a linux-headers at all
<Arc_> it's a convience language to make writing Python modules more sane
<NCommander> heh
<StevenK> flohack: linux-headers-2.6.24-16-generic is in hardy, linux-headers-2.6.24-19-generic is in -updates
<flohack> directhex: ?? Sorry?
<NCommander> Arc_, is it a problem with the source that pyrex accepts changes with each minor release, or just building pyrex itself?
<Arc_> we're in the process of replacing it but that'll be at least beta-4.  we're the largest package, by a long shot, using Pyrex.
<directhex> flohack, jms@osc-franzibald:~$ apt-cache policy linux-headers | grep Candidate
<directhex>   Candidate: (none)
<flohack> StevenK: I enabled automatic upgrades, may that have something to do with it?
<Arc_> we've hit the glass ceiling on what it can do and had to ask Pyrex's author to extend or fix many things to continue working on it, his code isn't very easy for others to work with
<NCommander> Ouch
<NCommander> You reminded me of gcl :-)
<flohack> directhex: I get the same (none), what does that mean?
<NCommander> Its probably the only package in Debian who has a 70MB diff file ;-)
<directhex> Arc_, a build-depends looks like this: "Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 5.0.0), dpkg-dev (>= 1.13.19)". you can say "i depend on foo version of bar package.
<directhex> NCommander, OOo?
<Arc_> directhex: awesome. ok.
<directhex> flohack, it means no linux-headers package exists
<wgrant> directhex: And then you FTBFS when a new version of the package is uploaded...
<NCommander> directhex, OOo's diff file isn't four times the size of OOo
<directhex> wgrant, yes!
<directhex> NCommander, oh, erm, true
<flohack> directhex: But aptitude show linux-headers shows it
<Arc_> ok so we build a source package and it can be built automatically.  we upload the source and binary package to our website, and send the source package to REVU
<james_w> directhex: doesn't it indicate that linux-headers is pure-virtual?
<flohack> StevenK: How can I tell apt to consider packages from -updates
<directhex> flohack, ah, right. PROVIDES. purely virtual.
<Arc_> "we" being upstream - what's the timeline or process involved in getting it into universe from there
<flohack> StevenK: -updates are in sources.list for main and restricted
<james_w> Arc_: a couple of months unless you can get people interested
<StevenK> flohack: If -updates is enabled, it should just work
<james_w> Arc_: longer if no-one wants to review it
<Arc_> james_w: that comes back to my question of if there's a MOTU-Python team
<ssaboum> hi everyone
<james_w> Arc_: there is sort of one, yes.
<StevenK> % apt-cache policy linux-headers-generic | grep Candidate
<StevenK>   Candidate: 2.6.24.19.21
<StevenK> flohack: ^
<flohack> StevenK: According to policy, linux-headers-2.6.24-16-generic is only in hardy/main, but linux-headers-2.6.24-19-generic is in hardy-updates/main and hardy-security/main
<Arc_> should we be talking to the people in that team now?
<james_w> I don't think so
<wgrant> Arc_: Restricting your audience seems counter-productive.
<flohack> StevenK: But dkms cannot depend on linux-headers-generic, because I may have linux-image-server installed
<wgrant> There's little point going to MOTU sub-teams, as they don't really exist.
<Arc_> I'm not talking about restricting audience, just talking to the people most likely to be interested in reviewing the package
<StevenK> flohack: Sure
<flohack> StevenK: I just don't get why linux-headers does not install the latest version, though it is avaiable, and linux-headers-generic would choose it
<james_w> I'd say get it on REVU and then ask for reviewers here, that's your best chance of finding someone interested
<james_w> or on the mailing list even
<Arc_> ok
<wgrant> flohack: I suspect that it is because linux-headers can't tell which flavour you want.
<Arc_> now I've been told a few times about this cutoff time for 8.10; does this mean that new packages only get added to the next release, or can they be added to previous/current releases?
<flohack> wgrant: But it chose the correct flavour (-generic), just the wrong version
<wgrant> flohack: Oh.
<wgrant> That's odd.
<james_w> Arc_: only to the next release, but you can request a backport once it is in
<Hobbsee> Arc_: only to the next.
<flohack> wgrant: And it essentially breaks dkms
<Arc_> ok so we'll need it on our download page regardless then
<Hobbsee> or if it's zomgimportant, you may be able to get a feature freeze exception for it
<wgrant> But it's not zomgimportant, and it's non-free, so chances are slim.
<dholbach> so... sponsoring
 * dholbach dives in
<Arc_> wgrant: since your opinion is not universally held and of a contraversial subject, it'd seem prudent to say "I believe it's non-free" rather than stating it as fact.
<Arc_> we're in beta, and will be for the next few months up until our API freeze, but we have Ubuntu users asking for compile/install help all the time
<wgrant> Do we know why a controversial licensing decision is being discussed in private by the CC and TB? This feels wrong.
<Hobbsee> so it doesn't turn inot a flamewar?
<wgrant> Perhaps, but it needs discussion.
<Arc_> and because consensus will never be reached on the subject
<Arc_> wgrant: it has been discussed, in the larger community, for almost a year since the license's release
<wgrant> Arc_: "the larger community"?
<Arc_> the free software community.
<flohack> And further ideas why linux-headers seems to be broken?
<flohack> Any
<directhex> the free software community don't make decisions on DFSG freeness
<Arc_> no, apparently random people who happen to be subscribed to debian-legal do, but I digress.
<directhex> whilst you can argue the toss for a long time, the line gets drawn in the sand at some point. and that line may differ for different people
<Arc_> in any case
<Arc_> ok so by the policies that exist, we will not be included in any Ubuntu repository until at least 8.04, correct?
<wgrant> s/8/9/
<Arc_> ah yes, sorry. 9.04
<Arc_> so this answers my question as to the need for us to offer the Ubuntu packages directly from our download page
<Arc_> once included, how are version bumps handled?
<Flannel> Arc_: consider a PPA instead of a download page
<Arc_> PPA?
<flohack> Arc_: Personal Package Archive
<flohack> Arc_: see www.launchpad.net
<wgrant> Consider that using PPAs encourages users to remove their security.
<Arc_> ... ok, is there a way to allow Ubuntu users an uncomplicated way to click on a link on a website to get the package?
<Flannel> wgrant: How do you figure a PPA is less secure than a download page on an arbitrary website?
<Arc_> or what advantage is there to a PPA over a direct .deb download?
<wgrant> Flannel: Personal apt repositories can be signed.
<wgrant> HTTPS can be used for non-apt downloads.
<wgrant> Plus non-apt downloads are harder to exploit, as they don't automatically update.
<directhex> Arc_, version bumps require updated packages to be submitted to the appropriate places, see the MOTU guide on the ubuntu wiki
<directhex> Arc_, as for 1-click, only for in-repository things
<Flannel> wgrant: PPAs don't do the whole key thing?  Thats a rather poor implementation.
<Arc_> what is the process for a user to add a PPA?
<directhex> Arc_, have a launchpad.net account, click a button. done.
<Arc_> so the user would need to have a launchpad account to add a PPA?
<Arc_> I mean, add an existing PPA to their system
<wgrant> Flannel: Correct. This is a severe problem. I can just poison somebody's DNS server and execute my code.
<wgrant> Arc_: No, anybody can add them easily.
<Arc_> ...
<directhex> ara, oh, that. click a couple of places. essentially a line needs adding to /etc/sources.list* by hook or by crook
<wgrant> Arc_: One needs a Launchpad account to *create* a PPA, not to use one.
<Arc_> I'm trying to understand this process.  I've seen .deb packages, in that they launch the package installer that requests verification and it's done, so that's easy enough
<flohack> Arc_: You, as the publisher of the sofware need an launchpad account. You create a PPA, upload your package and provide the user with the URL to the PPA
<directhex> Arc_, the most common cited methods are running a wget line in a terminal to add it to the right place, there's a clicky interface to add repositories too
<directhex> https://launchpad.net/~banshee-team/+archive contains some sample instructions
<Arc_> is there a way, akin to the package installer, to allow the user to click a link on a website to add a PPA?
<wgrant> Arc_: No, that would be a horrible security risk.
<Arc_> ok so what is the most GUI way for them to do that?
<directhex> Arc_, not in ubuntu. other distros do it.
<wgrant> System->Administration->Software Sources, click a button the name of which I forget, and enter the line shown on +archive.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: it's all a security risk, with it not being audited.
<Hobbsee> and in the repositories.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: so, take the most convenient option?
<Arc_> ok so this is less convient than clicking on a .deb download
<wgrant> Arc_: But it allows you to push updates as well.
<directhex> Arc_, yes. but it DOES mean the user gets alerted to updates
<Arc_> that's true
<Arc_> with luck beta4 will get into 9.04 anyways
<Arc_> btw, how would that work - having the package in two repositories
<flohack> Arc_: You could simply write a wrapper script which the user can execute. But please provide the link to the PPA as well, so security concious users can add it manually
<Arc_> nevermind that was a stupid question.
<wgrant> The top version wins.
<Arc_> the PPA wouldn't apply to 9.04 in any event
<Arc_> ok.
<Arc_> I assume that the technical board then decides what gets from universe -> main, if we went that route
<Hobbsee> no, the main inclusion team does that.
<Hobbsee> and the release managers decide if the applications get on the cds.
<Arc_> on what basis is that decision made?
<Hobbsee> so, both teams.
<directhex> why would you get included in main? no offence, but i see absolutely no way a python 3d engine is useful for ubuntu main, and worth admin overhead for canonical to support
<wgrant> The TB's powers aren't often invoked.
<wgrant> directhex: Precisely my thinking.
<Hobbsee> Arc_: what canonical wants to support, and what gets put on one or more of the cds / dvd's / etc, afaik.
<Arc_> because for regular, home users, games, and especially educational software, is important.
<StevenK> And what rdepends does it have?
<Hobbsee> Arc_: how big is it?
<Arc_> Hobbsee: given that most of the deps are already included with Gnome, not very.
<Hobbsee> Arc_: "not very" is not a quantitative answer?
<wgrant> Arc_: *r*depends. Reverse depends.
<Arc_> a few megs
<wgrant> That's huge.
 * Hobbsee wonders what would get thrown off the cd, to add a 3d gaming engine.
<Hobbsee> plus games, i guess.
<laga> openoffice. ;)
<Arc_> I'm not suggesting CD inclusion.
<Hobbsee> laga: usually, people want an office suite.
<Hobbsee> Arc_: then why do you want it in main?
<directhex> Arc_, so why are you suggesting main?
<directhex> Arc_, other than cd inclusion, main has no real benefits for users
<Hobbsee> directhex: commercial support, too.
<wgrant> I can assure you that Canonical won't want to commercially support Joe Random's 3D game for 3 years.
<directhex> Hobbsee, for some random 3d engine?
<bdrung> dholbach: did you ping me?
<directhex> wgrant, not even joe random's game. the engine for joe random's game.
<Hobbsee> directhex: probably not, but i was answering in the general case.
<wgrant> directhex: The only reason that the engine would be there would be if a game was there.
<dholbach> bdrung: not that I know of - we were talking about harvest and I spoke about the branch you're working on
<slytherin> Arc_: Why not simply follow the process. Get it added to universe. Properly maintain it for at least one cycle. Then create a main inclusion report, if people are convinced that it is essential package then it will be moved to main
<directhex> slytherin the diplomat
<Arc_> slytherin: I'm not saying otherwise, just asking questions and getting harsh feedback to my questions
<bdrung> dholbach: this channel was highlighted, but the log only contains 500 lines, so i did not know what that was.
<Arc_> we're in beta, the only games we have are a few in our examples/ directory, so this is all very speculative, but our aims are a lot higher than serving one game.
<dholbach> bdrung: yeah... people are talking a lot in here ;-)
<Arc_> we have a non-profit corporation formed and putting through 501(c)(3) paperwork around this project, there's nothing small about what we're doing.
<Hobbsee> Arc_: cool, good luck.
<Hobbsee> hopefully there will be some good games, which you can get, along with the gaming engine, in universe for intrepid+1
<bdrung> dholbach: yes. ;) if i would try to follow up, i would sitting here till tonight with reading
<Arc_> Hobbsee: and the firefox plugin for it as well, yes.
<Hobbsee> (or multiverse, if it's deemed non-free due to the requirements)
<directhex> Arc_, nobody's criticizing your project, but we're failing to understand why you need inclusion in main. what do you perceive as the benefit?
<Hobbsee> directhex: isn't it all hypothetical questioning?  surely the archive admins should deal in the licencing questions first, else it will be moot.
<Arc_> we'll not be included in multiverse.
<wgrant> Why not!?
<wgrant> It's better being in multiverse than not being anywhere.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: developer's choice?
<Hobbsee> wgrant: it's a legitimate choice...
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Yes, but I am interested in the rationale.
<Arc_> it's poor marketing
<stefanlsd> I see main as tools critical to the functioning of an Ubuntu system.  So if universe / multiverse applications are not there - the system should still function.
<Hobbsee> stefanlsd: that's the idea, yes.
<directhex> i see main as what goes on the CD
<directhex> and frankly, a 3d game with art assets won't fit
<bdrung> dholbach: did you reviewed my branch?
<Hobbsee> directhex: it is more than that, though.  it might get onto the dvd, for eg.
<dholbach> bdrung: no, sorry
<RAOF> There's plenty of main that isn't on the CD.
<dholbach> bdrung: does the handler work now?
<Arc_> we are an extremely pro-software freedom project.  we explicitally leave out rendering features that are not implemented on free software drivers, we use only patent-clear algos and codecs, etc
<Hobbsee> stefanlsd: newly-installed systems contain only stuff from main, and function fine
<directhex> RAOF, how much of it as a result of build-deps and the like though?
<Arc_> directhex: you are missing details.  it does not matter if a game is included, the firefox plugin may be.
<Hobbsee> Arc_: not if it depends on the game itself, it won't.
<RAOF> Main _used_ to be the set of all things officially supported by Canonical, but isn't anymore.
<stefanlsd> Arc_: Im still not sure what you have against universe or multiverse?
<Hobbsee> Arc_: or build depends, as it'll never build.
<laga> "we'll not be included in multiverse" - if you're a free software project, there's nothing you can do about that ;)
<Arc_> this engine aims to provide a free alternative for macromedia flash, for online 3d gaming, which is one of the main reasons we upgraded to the AGPLv3
<flohack> Arc_: Just curious, I missed the point where you mentioned the name of your non-profit, engine, game...
<bdrung> dholbach: it should. it some configuration thing here. your branch has the same issue. so i assume that did not break something
<dholbach> dktrkranz is busy triaging the sponsoring queue as well - nice :)
<Arc_> stefanlsd: I have nothing against universe.
<directhex> flohack, http://www.pysoy.org/wiki/License
<Arc_> flohack: PySoy
<flohack> Cheers
<dholbach> bdrung: I'll review a few packages now, then check out the harvest changes again
<dholbach> bdrung: (Feature Freeze soon)
<directhex> Arc_, okay, the browser plugin thing makes a little more sense
<bdrung> dholbach: i know. i have to check 214 files for their licenses.
 * didrocks hopes strongly someone will see its bitesize change on the sponsor list one day (last one before removing an NBS) ^^
<directhex> Arc_, here's the thing though. what use is a browser plugin on a cd - if you have the internets to use the plugin, you have the internets to install the package from universe ;)
<dholbach> bdrung: enjoy :-/
<bdrung> dholbach: but rl tasks are also in the queue
<Arc_> directhex: this is vaporware talk, we have parts of the mozilla plugin in place in our repository (py-mplug as it was previously called), mostly from a previous GSoC project, and we have a lot of work towards integrating, but it's far from finished
 * Hobbsee notes that nothing in main can depend, or build depend, on anything from universe either.
<Hobbsee> which might cause trouble, if you do eventually try to get parts of it into main.
<directhex> Arc_, so for now, the first thing to worry about is making a quality source package, followed by filing for inclusion in universe
<Arc_> but that is our goal, and the browser plugin *in the current technical direction* depends on the engine itself, rather than duplicating it, even though it doesn't execute downloaded Python code for security reasons.
<directhex> Hobbsee, tell me about it :/
<Hobbsee> directhex: heh :)
<directhex> Hobbsee, on a related note, you don't have the awesome power to ack a merge do you?
<Arc_> directhex: well no, first thing is getting beta3 out the door, but the source package will be part of that process.
<Hobbsee> directhex: i have most powers :P
<Hobbsee> directhex: it's a question of whether i'll use them, and the current answer is no (i'm about to head out)
<directhex> :'(
<directhex> well, merge bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/monodoc/+bug/256853
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256853 in monodoc "[merge request] Please merge monodoc 1.9-1.2 from Debian Unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<directhex> at least i can scroll up & use it to bug you later
<Arc_> directhex: I never said inclusion on the CD was a goal, I can only imagine the sort of politics that go into that.  Firefox could, however, be setup to automatically grab the engine and the plugin when it hits a site that requires it
<wgrant> Arc_: That can be done regardless of component.
<directhex> Arc_, yes, but i think that actually supports universe/multiverse
<wgrant> See Flash, for example.
<Arc_> I understand.
<directhex> Arc_, i think it's an ubufox enhancement to install plugins from packages rather than from mozilla.com search
<Arc_> it would take me a long time to explain the entire situation and our plans to your satisfaction, all I'm doing now is gathering more information though not trying to convince you of anything
<Arc_> directhex: *nod* good to know
<directhex> Arc_, assuming i'm remembering the specifics correctly, then you'd simply file a bug against ubufox with a patch to add your package name to the mimetype->package mapping
<Arc_> does ubufox currently support protocol->package mapping as well?
<Arc_> there's a debate over which method is preferable
<wgrant> Defining one's own protocol sounds like a bad idea.
<directhex> i don't know enough about ubufox
<jpds> RainCT, Laney: Changes made to ubuntu-dev-tools and pull-lp-source - please make sure that everything works OK.
<directhex> it's a jono!
<Arc_> wgrant: we already are developing our own protocol, it's essential.  it will work via ICE/UDP, initiated either through XMPP (if running a local game) or HTML (if running from a remote server)
<Arc_> the plugin mechanisms are far from decided on, I'm just asking :-)
<Arc_> in the engine model, the only difference between local and remote execution is where the Python MainThread is running; instead of changes being made directly in memory, they're sent as action/state events over the network, just as a remote server keeps client states in sync
<stefanlsd> dholbach: aah. thanks for sponsoring gpa.  i've been trying to get that right for like a month!
<dholbach> anytime :)
 * directhex waves his little monodoc flag again. zee patch is only wafer thin!
<Arc_> something I'm still confused about, if not a code review what is the REVU process for?
<jpds> Arc_: Package review.
<directhex> Arc_, bad packages damage systems
<Arc_> ok
<directhex> Arc_, one bad "rm -f" in prerm and boom, lots of angry users
<Arc_> ha, still no sandbox in apt-get eh?
<directhex> how do you sandbox making changes to your system?
<tbielawa> chroot?
<Arc_> Gentoo does this
<Arc_> portage "installs", with all package scripts and such, then tests these against what's currently installed and only then (safely) merges
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/UsingDevelopmentReleases
<wgrant> Arc_: Packages need to be able to execute arbitrary commands. That cannot be sandboxed.
 * directhex sandboxes "ldconfig"
<wgrant> And if I can get a package onto your machine in the first place, I can get my code onto your machine inside the package, not just in the maintainer scripts.
<Arc_> it's not about security, just safety
<directhex> even with sandboxing, problems can occur
<directhex> if a prerm keeps failing due to poor programming, how do you remove a package?
<Arc_> what do you mean?
<directhex> prerm is executed before removign a package - e.g. disabling an apache module before removign it. prerm fails, so the package manager stops
<directhex> now, how do you remove that package?
<Arc_> AFAIK, Gentoo doesn't have the same concept of a prerm
<Arc_> Gentoo records which files were added, along with hashes to ensure the files were not overwritten (ie, a manual compile/install of a later version), and just deletes them
<wgrant> So does dpkg.
<directhex> leaving it to the user to add things to config files to make them work, and remember to remove them afterwards
<wgrant> But it might need to perform other actions to fully remove, or stop the server before removal, or removing the user's root filesystem just to be nasty...
<directhex> dpkg handles adding/removing distinct config files, sure, but there are loads of cases more complex than just "rm"
<Arc_> ok
<NCommander> warp10, WOOO, I LOVE PITTI!
<warp10> NCommander: WE TOO!!! :P
<NCommander> Yet another LP icon
<warp10> NCommander: :D
<NCommander> I just want that MOTU icon
<NCommander> Then life will be good
<StevenK> NCommander: Not core-dev? :-P
<warp10> NCommander: or worse, depending on the point of view :)
<NCommander> Not yet
<NCommander> Well, after the archive split
<NCommander> I'll be able to upload to xubuntu and universe/multiverse (if I have MOTU)
<NCommander> so core-dev can wait until I've been here long enough to prove I'm not going to break the archive
<StevenK> Were you planning on? :-)
<NCommander> Not intentionally
<NCommander> Some day, I shall become an archive admin, and then I can finally rest (for two minutes until the NEW queue gets flooded)
<bdrung> dholbach: handler.py works correct. activate_opportunity and deactivate_opportunity did not update the files in data/packages because they did not have write access
<dholbach> ah ok
<bdrung> dholbach: there should be a log entry in logs/* if writing a file fails
<dholbach> bdrung: sounds good
<ssaboum> lol
<dholbach> hum... who is allowed to archive packages on REVU?
<ssaboum> hey guys, is there a way to get warned on comments on REVU ?
<ssaboum> or a rss feed ?
<jpds> dholbach: MOTU should be able to do it.
<dholbach> jpds: should there be a link on the mainpage?
<dholbach> jpds: or on the package page?
<dholbach> the "actions" column is empty in my case
<dholbach> and I'm logged in
<DktrKranz> dholbach: did you merged accounts?
<dholbach> DktrKranz: merge two launchpad accounts?
<DktrKranz> REVU accounts. I see your "old" one only
<jpds> dholbach: "Merge REVU Accounts " at the top of the index page.
<dholbach> ahh ok
<DktrKranz> once you are logged in, click on "merge revu accounts" and you're in :)
<dholbach> nice
<dholbach> thanks guys! :)
<DktrKranz> you're welcome :)
<bdrung> dholbach: please inform me before you review my branch
<dholbach> bdrung: will do
<dholbach> DktrKranz: you're busy reviewing now :)
<dholbach> I just did a bunch myself
<dholbach> and we're slowly gaining ground again :)
<DktrKranz> dholbach: I did some this morning, I plan to have a couple in time before FF. I hope archive-admins will process syncs, so queue will go down again
<dholbach> yeah
<DktrKranz> I see there are some advocated packages on REVU too, they deserves a review
<ScottK> NCommander: I'm around now.
<NCommander> ScottK, cool. I'm now being tortmented with an FTBFS that occurs on i386/amd64, but not lpia or hppa
<NCommander> (wrap your brain around that one)
<DktrKranz> 106 packages in the queue, nice to see they reduced so much in five days :)
<ScottK> NCommander: I got one that's on lpia, but not any other arch and it seems to be an arch specific change to configure causes one piece of the package not to get built.
<NCommander> No, it builds on lpia/hppa
<NCommander> Fails on amd64/i386
<NCommander> LIke I said, wrap your brain around that one
<ScottK> Right.  Mine's kind of the opposite.
<NCommander> yeah
<NCommander> But you expect hppa to fail
<directhex> NCommander, does it include any arch-specific code for i386/amd64 which is just *wrong*, versus generic code which works?
<NCommander> and spam your inbox
<NCommander> directhex, well, if mysql does, then I'm going to loose my mind
<Iulian> dholbach: Yaay! No slots available. Well done.
<NCommander> directhex, how goes mono-basic?
<dholbach> thanks Iulian - luckily it was not only my doing :)
<directhex> NCommander, the package is in good shape, and the apparent "correct" behaviour is include bootstrap binaries but document in debian/copyright and ensure those binaries never get packaged
<Iulian> dholbach: Heh, rock!
<directhex> NCommander, mentor's having problems submitting to sid though.
<NCommander> I noticed
<NCommander> I've sent two archive admins running and screaming trying to find a sponsor for Debian
<NCommander> er wait
<NCommander> oh
<NCommander> I thought ScottK was an archive admin for some reason
<NCommander> er
<NCommander> StevenK,
<directhex> NCommander, mono-basic is ready for inclusion. the timing is just poor, with lenny and intrepid freezes.
<NCommander> YOu still have 24 hours for intrepid
<NCommander> Upload upload upload!
<directhex> NCommander, i think i'll upload a copy to my PPA. i have people asking for it
<NCommander> StevenK, could you do me a favor and help review mono-basic on REVU?
<Iulian> NCommander: Less than 24 hours.
<NCommander> bah
<directhex> i think the revu one needs a little updating. let me check
<NCommander> I need to call in a second favor then
<ScottK> Iulian: Not necessarily, the exact time of the freeze is rather nebulous.
<NCommander> who else have fixed random FTBFS before in the past
<Iulian> ScottK: Oh, I thought its 00:00 UTC.
<NCommander> DktrKranz, care to review a packge on REVU?
<NCommander> cody-somerville, otherwise, can you please do it to me as a favor?
<NCommander> directhex, hopefully someone I pinged will help you :-)
<bobbo_> tacone: pong
<tacone> bobbo: re-ping
<directhex> NCommander, i'll upload a newer revision
<bobbo> hey tacone
<NCommander> directhex, I hope someone answers, but mono scares people mor ethan codeblocks
<tacone> bobbo: https://code.launchpad.net/~bobbo/+junk/uploads where's the cronjob ?
<bobbo> tacone: cronjob?
<tacone> uhm. ok. bad wording. where's the code that does inserts in mysql ?
<bobbo> tacone: I havent got round to writing that bit yet :)
<NCommander> w00t
<bobbo> tacone: I just use phpmyadmin at the moment, but I really should write an add upload page
<NCommander> I crashed a PPA builder
<NCommander> https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds
<tacone> omg
<tacone> bobbo: ok, I see. you may be interested in utu then.
<directhex> NCommander, what's the right version number to apply to an unreleased debian package? 0ubuntu1, or Xubuntu1 or X-1ubuntu1?
<tacone> http://thc.emanuele-gentili.com/utu.php here there's some code that parses the mailing list to find out uploads.
<bobbo> tacone: ah yeah, its awesome
<bobbo> tacone: cant find any source though, must ask emgent if he is releasing it
<NCommander> 0ubuntu1
<tacone> awesome perphaps is too much, but it's nice enough, yes.
<NCommander> When the Debian version hits, the sync will clobber it
<tacone> bobbo: I'll ask emgent, but maybe I have it somewhere. I'll take a look
<bobbo> tacone: cool, thanks :)
<tacone> found the code.
<tacone> there's not license on it. I'll ask emgent as a pure formality then send you the code.
<bobbo> tacone: sure, thanks alot :D
<tacone> bobbo: neverming :) I plan to reuse your code as well :-)
<sistpoty|work> hi folks
<directhex> NCommander, okay, Debian-approved if-svn-buildpackage-dealt-with-changed-orig-dot-tar-dot-gz-files-properly-i'd-be-in-sid-right-now upload: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=3550
<directhex> NCommander, if that goes in, ubuntu gets a "complete" mono stack for intrepid. monodoc and monotools still await merge acks for it to be up-to-date as well as complete, but better than nothing
<amarillion> Hey there, I have a question: how are .desktop files with Type=Directory supposed to work?
<Iulian> Hey sistpoty
<sistpoty|work> hi Iulian
<ScottK> Anyone have an EEE pc?
<stefanlsd> ScottK: was thinking bout getting one...
<ScottK> Well we've got a package that needs reviewing before feature freeze and it'd be nice to know if it works.  Please hurry.
<stefanlsd> ScottK: heh. let me try find a supplier
<jpds> RainCT: what do you think about bug #247157?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247157 in ubuntu-dev-tools "dget/dgetlp should have ca-certificates in their Recommends field." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/247157
<Treenaks> ScottK: I have one at home..
<ScottK> Treenaks: Can you build and test a package for us?
<Treenaks> ScottK: tonight (CEST), yes
<Treenaks> ScottK: you could ask popey as well, he has a stack of Eee
<ScottK> Treenaks: Please try out the eee-applet that's on REVU currently.
<Treenaks> ScottK: I'll be home in ~6 hours, I'll try to remember
<ScottK> Treenaks: Great.  I should be around.
<huats> hello ScottK
<huats> :)
<ScottK> hello huats
<ScottK> devfil: I still don't understand what your README.source on the gtk-kde4 package means?
<devfil> ScottK: I dropped it
<ScottK> devfil: It's still there in the latest one I grabbed from REVU.
<devfil> ScottK: are you sure? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/revu1-incoming/gtk-kde4-0808261730/gtk-kde4-0.8~b1/debian/
<ScottK> devfil: My bad.
<ScottK> That's what I get for unpacking the new source on top of the old one.
<ScottK> Sorry for the disturbance.
<k0p> hi all
<k0p> are there a article to made a diff of a package aleady archived?
<bdrung> dholbach: now my harvest branch is ready for merge
<DktrKranz> NCommander: which one?
<Arc_> thanks guys, I set up our PPA and we'll get our other devs who have committed to maintaining the Ubuntu packages to join
<Arc_> https://launchpad.net/~pysoy
<directhex> Arc_, it's a good place for you to try out things without being committed to the ubuntu release schedule
<Arc_> yea I agree
<Arc_> do you know how to add hardy, or to upload to this?
<Arc_> the most immediate thing I can think of is adding a -dev package that just resolves dependencies for svn builders
<directhex> Arc_, you upload packages to your ppa using "dput", right? well, either specify in your dput target (as specified in ~/.dput.cf) an incoming folder with a specific dist in the name, OR specify a generic one and make sure you have a correct first line in your debian/changelog
<Arc_> ok
<directhex> Arc_, so EITHER my dput.cf specifies "incoming = ~directhex/ubuntu/hardy/" and i use that dput target, OR my dput.cf specifies "incoming = ~directhex/ubuntu/" and my package upload's debian/changelog starts with "pkgname (1.0-1) hardy; urgency=low"
<Arc_> ok
<Arc_> would pysoy-dev be an appropriate package name that's just a metapackage for resolving dependencies?
<Arc_> and if so, what version should I choose, given that it's after 1.0-beta2 and before 1.0-beta3?
<james_w> Arc_: if you package pysoy then they can use "apt-get build-dep" to install the needed packages
<directhex> Arc_, packaging dependencies happen automatically, based on the build-depends of your debian/control
<Arc_> for now, I'm just looking for a "metapackage" so building from svn doesn't involve manually selecting a dozen+ -dev packages
<directhex> Arc_, "apt-get build-dep pkgname"
<directhex> Arc_, build-dep pulls in all a package's build-depends
<Arc_> oh, what I mean is the package wouldn't actually contain any code
<directhex> Arc_, i know what a metapackage is for, but you don't make a metapackage purely for self-referential building on debbuntu
<Arc_> I don't understand
<Arc_> I'm just talking about something for now in this PPA to make things easier for the next month or two
<directhex> Arc_, then look at Equivs
<directhex> and the "ubuntu-meta" source package as a practical implementation of it
<Arc_> ok
<Arc_> do you have a URL for version evaluation?
<ScottK> Arc_: apt-get build-deps will work from your PPA too as long as they have the source (deb-src) repository in /etc/apt/sources.list.  You could also provide a target in debian/rules to grab from svn so it's all done via normal package management.
<Arc_> I guess all that's really needed is for the version to evaluate to less than 1.0-beta3 but it'd be good if it was after 1.0-beta2
<directhex> Arc_, i believe the recommended way to deal with betas is with ~
<Arc_> ScottK: is there a way to do that for automatic "svn sync"'s for developers?
<directhex> Arc_, i.e. since you want 1.0 beta 3 to be older than 1.0, you need to use ~, e.g. 1.0-1~beta3 is superceded by 1.0-1
<ScottK> Arc_: Sure.  write a get-svn-source target in debian/rules (analgous to get-orig-source that is often used when there's no usable upstream tarball).
<directhex> Arc_, and then, since you want to work on a PPA, you should append ~ppaN to the end, to make sure your PPA version is overridden by the archive vetrsion if it's higher, so that would be 1.0-1~beta3~ppa1
<Arc_> directhex: but here's the real challenge, we're not talking beta3, we're talking pre-beta3 SVN revision XXX
<directhex> Arc_, and (i bet you're loving this) since you don't want to be in debian, technically you can't use -1 in your version name, you're targeting ubuntu so the correct first version for your ppa is (don't choke) 1.0~beta3-0ubuntu1~ppa1. i think
<directhex> Arc_, well, svn is easy, you can just use rNNNNN in your version number
<james_w> 1.0~beta3~svnXXX-0ubuntu1~ppa1
<directhex> yeah, what james_w said
<directhex> and there are worse numbers to have, trust me
<Arc_> but when beta3 is released, it should evaluate as being a greater version than the svn before it
<Arc_> would that do it?
<directhex> flash plugin version 10.0.1.218+10.0.0.525ubuntu1~hardy1+really9.0.124.0ubuntu2 for example sucks a bit
<james_w> 1.0~beta3 > 1.0~beta3~svnXXX
<directhex> Arc_, ~ lowers the version, so... what james_w said
<Arc_> gotcha
<StevenK> ~ sorts lower than ''
<directhex> so, who wants to advocate mono-basic on revu?
<Arc_> is svnXXX the convention or rXXX
<directhex> go on, everyone loves visual basic.net
<directhex> Arc_, i've seen both
<Arc_> ok
<directhex> Arc_, just promise me you won't do the most boneheaded thing i've seen, and use git hashes
<Arc_> and "ppa1" is a convention refering to the first PPA that packages it?
<Arc_> I promise ;-)  when we're ready to go git, we won't be doing trunk revisions anymore in any case
<directhex> Arc_, typically, you want the last bit of a package version number to be something you "control". if the package is on your ppa, then you need the freedom to increment the package version whilst keeping the rest the same
<ScottK-laptop> Arc_: Yes.
<directhex> Arc_, "ppa" is the common, if flawed, thing most people add to the end.
<Arc_> gotcha.
<ScottK> directhex: Why do you say flawed?
<directhex> Arc_, like i said, the main desire is to make sure that if you manage to get 1.0~beta3~svnXXX-0ubuntu1 added to ubuntu "proper", it replaces 1.0~beta3~svnXXX-0ubuntu1~ppa1, hence using the ~
<directhex> ScottK, 1.0-1~hardy1 lower than 1.0-1~ppa1
<ScottK> Right.
<ScottK> Good point.
<ScottK> Actually I usually use ~hardy1~ppa1 if I'm targeting something other than the developmental release.
<Arc_> so this would be valid; 1.0~beta3~r1348-0ubuntu1~ppa
<ScottK> It would be valid, but directhex makes a good point.
<directhex> ScottK, it'll remain flawed until queer quetzal
<Arc_> what is the -0ubuntu1?
<Arc_> I understand ubuntu means its ubuntu-specific, not debian
<Arc_> but 0 and 1 around it?
<ScottK> Arc_: I'd recommend 1.0~beta3~r1348-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa1 if you're building for Hardy.
<RainCT> Arc_: 0 is the Debian revision and 1 the Ubuntu revision
<ScottK> Arc_: The 0 makes sure it's less than the first Debian revision and the 1 is the Ubuntu revision number.
<directhex> Arc_, ubuntu package versions reflect their place in the debian heirarchy. the first debian version of something is 1.0-1, so if ubuntu's package is based on that one, it becomes 1.0-1ubuntu1. if it's based on a pre-debian (or never-debian) package, it's 0ubuntu12
<directhex> 1
<Arc_> ok
<directhex> ScottK, we could add some "+" to that to make it more exciting, surely?
<directhex> ScottK, i mean, four tildes? a bit one-sided
<ScottK> OK
<directhex> Arc_, unfortunately, you just happen to have picked every single "non-simple" case for versioning your package at once
<directhex> ScottK, prepend 0.99+!
<ScottK> 1.0~beta2+r1348-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa1 if you prefer.
<ScottK> directhex: Not all of them.
<Arc_> I like that better actually
<directhex> ScottK, okay, no reverts. most of them
<Arc_> what does the 1 at the end of ppa represent?
<directhex> Arc_, your first revision
<wgrant> Why is the hardy1 coming first?
<directhex> Arc_, if you mess up the packaging, but the software is the same, then you increment that number
<ScottK-laptop> That's your revision number so you can increment that if you need to fix something with another upload.
<RainCT> wgrant: so that backports work
<directhex> wgrant, cheap workaround to <directhex> ScottK, 1.0-1~hardy1 lower than 1.0-1~ppa1
<directhex> i find appending ~dhx1 easier ;)
<Arc_> ok then why hardy1?
<ScottK-laptop> directhex: Which isn't so great if you want to backport to Dapper.
<directhex> ScottK-laptop, fortunately, i only put things in my PPA ineligible for official backporting anyway
<Arc_> I mean why the 1 at the end of hardy?
<directhex> ScottK-laptop, and my dapper repo is frozen
<directhex> Arc_, the first "official" backport to hardy would have ~hardy1, which could be incremented if that official backport were updated
<directhex> Arc_, so the idea is trying to work out where you want to slot in
<Arc_> ok
<directhex> Arc_, if you want to guarantee being replaced by newer packages in the main distro, you need your version to be "older" than anything potentially official, whilst still replacing genuinely older versions
<directhex> you get used to it
<Arc_> so why not hardy0?
<directhex> or go mad and work on visual basic things. one or t'other.
<Arc_> since its not an official backport
<Arc_> and isn't that redundant with the archive version in any event?
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: Filed as Bug 261840.  I'll send mail to kubuntu-devel asking for feedback.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261840 in ubuntu "Please pocket copy KDE 3.5.10 from hardy-backports to hardy-updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261840
<directhex> there are three* places a given package can be available, excluding a PPA. if we say 1.0 is in the main repository for intrepid, then 1.2 is in the main repository for jilted jackalope, then 1.2 can only end up available in intrepid via the backports repo, updates repo, or a ppa (and you won't be in updates without good reason). the version that comes in via backports/updates needs to be older than the version in jilted jackalope,
<directhex> to ensure it's replaced if you upgrade your distro
<ScottK-laptop> oops.  Wrong channel.
<directhex> Arc_, so i actually think you're right about using hardy0 instead of hardy1 in your ppa version, since you're not "based on" hardy1
<tuxmaniac> [OT] Any idea whom I should contact for enabling my @ubuntu.com email alias?
<ScottK> Since hardy1 would be the first backport, as long as it's lower than that, it doesn't matter by how much.
<RainCT> tuxmaniac: I think that's done automatically
<directhex> Arc_, in the event that the base software is the same version (1.2 in the example), you need to try and aim your package at the right place - either higher or lower than potential backports, but always lower than the next "full" release
<directhex> ScottK, i think hardy0 is a better convention to teach for PPAs. since it's NOT based on hardy1, i don't think hardy1 should be in the name. see what i mean?
<directhex> i know it doesn't "matter", but it seems like more justified practice
<ScottK> By that rationale it should be ubuntu0 too.
<directhex> depends if you're also the packager, i suppose
<Arc_> hmm.  1.0~beta2+r1348-0ubuntu0~hardy0+ppa1
<Arc_> because then a PPA "based on" a main version will superscede it correct?
<directhex> Arc_, buggered if i know, i got lost halfway through
<directhex> ;)
<Arc_> heh ok
<directhex> essentially it's all guesswork until a version enters the archive
<Arc_> got it
<directhex> and there's no "official" rule on PPA numbering, especially given how much some people dislike them for assorted reasons. so if you're aiming to get 1.0-foo-bar-baz-boz into the archive, until that point, just use 0.99-1 in your ppa and say screw it.
<directhex> (don't quote me on that)
<Arc_> well since our deps change it's good to have the rXXXX in there
<directhex> well, version it how you like, just try not to get a headache
<Arc_> yea that format is easy enough to follow
<directhex> i think though that "1.0~beta2+r1348-0ubuntu0~hardy0+ppa1" is indeed a perfectly valid way to number the absolute first version of a dvn revision of a beta of a package, which is first appearing in a PPA
<Arc_> rofl
<Arc_> alright.
<Arc_> last question, the mention of svn downloading/building for the source
<laszlok> dholbach: do you know what the jokosher-0.10/debian/jokosher.sh is for in the diff of the 0.10 package?
<Arc_> can a specific revision be specified with get-svn-source?
<Arc_> the source repository is http://svn.pysoy.org/trunk/pysoy thats easy enough
<directhex> Arc_, yes. you write get-svn-source yourself - it's a target in debian/rules makefile
<directhex> Arc_, so you can even be smart, and make it parse the revision to download frmo debian.changelog
<directhex> debian/changelog
<directhex> let me find a simple example
<directhex> man, can't find one. we use it for get-orig-source, but that's ftp based.
<Arc_> just to clarify, with the PPA added as a source, "apt-get build-dep pysoy" would just compile all the dependencies, and "apt-get source pysoy" would build the deps *and* download the source to ./ right?
<Hobbsee> it wouldn't buil dthe deps.
<Hobbsee> it would download the source.
<Hobbsee> and s/compile/download and install/, yes.
<Arc_> I'd imagine it'd take a url but the revision # is the unknown
<directhex> Arc_, "apt-get build-dep pysoy" will install all the packages listed in the Build-Depends: line of your pysoy source package's debian/control
<Arc_> ok so if you want both the deps and the source, both commands would have to be executed?
<directhex> Arc_, "apt-get source pysoy" will download & extract the source package into the current folder
<directhex> Arc_, so both steps needed, yes
<directhex> Hobbsee, you're back!
<Arc_> yea and that would mean the equiv of "svn co http://svn.pysoy.org/trunk/pysoy"
<Arc_> complete with .svn directories?
<Hobbsee> directhex: yes, but i'm tired, and i'm unlikely to be able to type my passprhase...
<geser> Hobbsee: should we help you? :)
<Hobbsee> geser: yes.  SPONSOR PACKAGES!  NOW!  SPONSORSHIP QUEUE!
<Hobbsee> geser: REPORT FOR DUTY IMMEDIATELY!
<Adri2000> Hobbsee: too tired for an archive admin task as well?
<Hobbsee> Adri2000: much
<Adri2000> ok :(
<directhex> so nobody feels like an ack for my monodoc merge in main? no?
<Hobbsee> geser: does
<directhex> how about some nice stress-free advocation on mono-basic in revu. everyone loves visual basic.
<geser> Hobbsee: since when can I ack merges in main?
<Arc_> directhex: do you know a URL where get-svn-source is documented?
<RainCT> Arc_: there is nothing to document, it it whatever you want it to be :)
<geser> Hobbsee: and I don't have time either as I need to learn for two exams this week (tomorrow and Friday)
<Arc_> I don't understand
<directhex> Arc_, debian/rules is a makefile. technically, it can do whatever you would want a makefile to do
<Arc_> oh
<Arc_> so what activates get-svn-source vs get-orig-source?
<directhex> Arc_, i don't think (someone else may correct me) either is explicitly called by anything automatic
<directhex> Arc_, you can use them yourself, for convenience, to make collaborative work easier
<RainCT> Arc_: the name get-orig-source is a convention
<RainCT> s/is a/is just a/
<Arc_> ok so what does "apt-get source pysoy" do in that case?
<RainCT> Arc_: download the source from the Ubuntu archive
<RainCT> (that is, the .dsc, .diff.gz and .orig.tar.gz)
<directhex> Arc_, downloads pysoy.dsc, pysoy.diff.gz, and pysoy.orig.gz, from the ubuntu archive (or ppa)
<jpds> Hobbsee: Use gnupg-agent
<Arc_> ok so whats the point of specifying get-svn-source?
<directhex> Arc_, get-orig-source is a popular convention for allowing you to generate (or download) the orig.tar.gz
<ScottK-laptop> RainCT: Actually apt-get source downloads the highest version listed in any deb-src repo, Ubuntu official or not.
<Arc_> "allowing you"?
<Arc_> do you mean allowing you, outside the context of apt-get, or allowing you to specify an apt-get command to do this all automatically
<directhex> Arc_, essentially, outside the context of apt-get
<ScottK-laptop> Arc_: The idea would be to have a target in debian/rules so you can make -f debian/rules get-svn-source and have it all magically arrive ready to use.
<RainCT> Arc_: it has nothing to do with apt-get. it's just to get a new .orig.tar.gz when there's a new upstream version/revision
<directhex> Arc_, as an example, for working on mono-basic packaging, mono-basic packaging work is stored in svn. mono-basic upstream is in a zip file on an ftp server
<RainCT> ScottK-laptop: well, yea
<directhex> Arc_, i check out the mono-basic tree from svn, run debian/rules get-orig-source, and it generates a mono-basic orig.tar.gz for me
<ScottK-laptop> RainCT: Since he's talking about a PPA, it's relevant.
<directhex> Arc_, i unpack it, add the debian/ folder in, and run debuild -S -sa. that generates the dsc and diff.gz against the orig.tar.gz
<Arc_> ok so this really doesn't save time since it still requires pre-tarring the source code
<geser> Arc_: use get-svn-version if you need to get a version (from upstream) which you want to upload into the archive (or ppa) and "apt-get source" later to download it from the archive
<ScottK-laptop> Arc_: The point is to write a target in rules to automate all that for you.
<directhex> Arc_, it saves packaging time, since it means your get-orig-source can do that work for you
<directhex> Arc_, so you can make your debian/rules work out the svn revision you want based on the changelog, and check it out, clean it, and compress it into an orig.tar.gz ready for use in the archive
<directhex> Arc_, it makes updating your packages much easier
<directhex> Arc_, the thing about dpkg packages is all three* files relating to a package need to come from the same place. you can't have a source package without the source
<directhex> trust me, dealing with NOSRC packages on suse sucks
<Laney> tacone: You here?
<Laney> tacone: I got an error when upgrading to the latest memaker
<tacone> yes here
<tacone> pastebin it
<Laney> am doing
<Laney> http://paste.ubuntu.com/40915/
<tacone> ?!?.
<tacone> my patch doesn't get applied ? possible ?
<tacone> let me see
<Laney> Did you test install the package you uploaded?
<tacone> sure I did
<Laney> weird
<tacone> on a clean wm
<tacone> not weird, is about python versions
 * Laney nods
<tacone> you have something different from the standard. the problem was known and patched
<dholbach> laszlok: will check in a bit and let you know
<tacone> I adapted the patch. let me check and correct.
<Laney> This is a very dirty environment ;)
<Laney> My installation has been dist-upgraded through loads of revisions
<Laney> releases*
<tacone> that's why you have an old python
<Laney> probs
<tacone> as for me, I proposed to depend on a newer python. upstream never tested with old python, this I am sure
<ScottK> Daviey or superm1|away: Why did you make every single Ubuntu developer a member of Mythbuntu (and thus get mail they really don't care about)?
<jpds> ScottK: Jonathan Patrick Davies  → MOTU  → Ubuntu Development Team  → Ubuntu Development Team (bugmail catching gateway)  → Mythbuntu
<jpds> ScottK: I blame the gateway, and thus RainCT.
<ScottK> I was coming to that.
<ScottK> But why period.
<Laney> tacone: Just bumping XS-Python-Version fixes it
<slytherin> geser: there? few questions about libjboss-cache
 * Laney eyes whoever put All in the first place
<geser> sure
<ScottK> RainCT: What the heck is this ubuntu-dev-without-bugmail thing and why wasn't it discussed?
<tacone> Laney: nice, but it would fail anyway with older python versions
<tacone> so we either depend on python2.5 or get the patch applied
<tacone> patch: ls debian/patches/001*
<RainCT> ScottK: you get mythbuntu mail? :S
<Laney> tacone: Changing XS-Python-Version gets the right deps in
<Laney> Depends: python (<< 2.6), python (>= 2.5),
<Laney> (but why isn't that patch applied? that would seem to be the right fix)
<RainCT> ScottK: ubuntu-dev was added as a member of mythbuntu so that it can commit to its branches (many packages are maintained in bzr barnches owned by mythbuntu)
<jpds> RainCT: http://paste.ubuntu.com/40919/
<tacone> Laney:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/memaker/+bug/214401
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 214401 in memaker "Installation of 0.9.4-0ubuntu1 failed" [Undecided,In progress]
<RainCT> ScottK: but we created ubuntu-dev-without-bugmail which is supposed to catch all the mail (sending it to its contact address)
<tacone> Laney: that's the thing, I am loooking to understand why it doesn't get applied
<ScottK> It doesn't
<slytherin> geser: Fixing current package is too much work. Even after that I am not sure what all reverse-build-depends will need to be modified.
<slytherin> 1. I can update it to 2.1.1 version with very minimal fixing required changes. But then should I change source package and binary package names from *cache1 to *cache2?
<ScottK> RainCT: I get "New Mailing List for Mythbuntu Bug Team" and I bet I'll get the merge request mails too.
<RainCT> ScottK, jpds: seems like only bugmail is catched, but not other info mails
<tacone> Laney: I can confirm it doesn't get applied :(
<geser> slytherin: did the API change?
<Laney> tacone: Is this the only 2.4 problem? Will the package work apart from this issue?
<ScottK> RainCT: Please can we think this stuff through BEFORE we start spamming every single Ubuntu developer.
<Laney> Do you know why it wasn't applied upstream?
<tacone> Laney: yes it does. I had no problem with that.
<ScottK> RainCT: Please undo whatever it is you have done, figure it out, and then try again.
<slytherin> geser: I couldn't find any direct statement about API change.
<RainCT> beh.. this will need changes in Launchpad then..
<Laney> tacone: I'd better get back to work, but I'll have a look later if you don't figure it out
<Laney> Seeya
<tacone> thank you
<geser> slytherin: is the new version a drop-in replacment? if yes, keep -cache1
<Laney> Oh, DktrKranz: Do you think the nanoweb problem you mentioned is a blocker? I'd like to have the php4 deps in for potential backporting if you don't mind. It doesn't cause a problem for Intrepid.
<Laney> Bye!
<geser> slytherin: what about the reverse-build-dependencies? do they build/work with the new version?
<ScottK> RainCT: I will actively object to being classified as a member of a Mythbuntu team.  I'm not involved in the project.
<laszlok> dholbach: also it looks like the import from debian used the control file from 0.2. In 0.9 we dropped dependencies for python-alsaaudio, librsvg2-common, python-gnome2, and changed gstreamer0.10-gnomevfs to recommended package
 * RainCT writes a mail to ubuntu-devel
<slytherin> geser: Drop in replacement - it should be. I haven't tested reverse-build-depends. I don't have a package ready yet. I just checked if it compiles with whatever packages are available currently.
<ScottK> RainCT: Which should have been done BEFORE.
<dholbach> laszlok: will check into that as well
 * laszlok hugs dholbach
 * highvoltage hugs dholbach too (just randomly)
<dholbach> :-)
<geser> slytherin: ok, what about FF in a few hours? sounds like it would be best to file a FF exception so you don't need to hurry with packaging it
 * dholbach hugs y'all
 * directhex STILL awaits mono-basic love & hugs
<directhex> feature freeze fills me with fear and sadness!
<slytherin> geser: I should have a package ready within 2 hours when I go home. That is about 5 hours from now.
<nxvl> emgent`: /qui
<nxvl> ups
<nxvl> :P
<slytherin> geser: What I can do meanwhile is still work on current package and make it build, irrespective of how many class files are built. So we can proceed with our build rounds.
<slytherin> geser: And that reminds me, some java files are not present in 2.1.1. So yes it is an API change. I will change source and binary package names and have a new changelog, is that fine?
<geser> slytherin: yes, in that case it's better to rename it
<geser> but I'm not sure if it needs a full review through REVU or still counts as a new version update
<flohack> I'm trying to package a new library. I created the skeleton using dh_make (adapted the necessary bits following the PackagingGuide). Then I created the package using debuild (it compiles and installs to debian/tmp), but the resulting .deb files do not contain anything. I have checked the *.dirs and *.install files and they are fine. Can someone please lend me a hand?
<slytherin> geser: that we can discuss once I have package ready and I have tested the reverse-build-depends
<geser> slytherin: http://builder.ubuntuwire.com:9998/dist/intrepid/arch/i386/failed has some *-java packages failing to (re)build if you're looking for work :)
<slytherin> geser: will take a look
<directhex> pfft, java. when there's lovely things like visual basic to work on?
<flohack> Anyone with some packaging experience around (strange question on MOTU...)?
<broonie> flohack: Just ask your question...
<flohack> Repost: I'm trying to package a new library. I created the skeleton using dh_make (adapted the necessary bits following the PackagingGuide). Then I created the package using debuild (it compiles and installs to debian/tmp), but the resulting .deb files do not contain anything. I have checked the *.dirs and *.install files and they are fine. Can someone please lend me a hand?
<slytherin> geser: packages that build-depend on kaffee are failing. Will have to see how many of them are important and then migrate them to openjdk
<flohack> Can I debug debuild somehow? I'd like to know which files it tries to copy into which .deb package
<flohack> ...and why they are not copied
<sistpoty|work> flohack: can you pastebin your .install file? also you can debug building with export DV_VERBOSE=1 in debian/rules
<flohack> sistpoty|work: Ok, give me a sec...
<flohack> http://pastebin.com/m75b8f2be
<sistpoty|work> flohack: heh, you've commented out the dh_install call, which will actually install everything listed in .install files ;)
<flohack> sistpoty|work: THANKS! I'll give it a spin
<flohack> sistpoty|work: I just assumed that everything which is not specially commented in the skeleton is optional
<flohack> sistpoty|work: Ok that looks good, it complains about missing files in usr/include
<sistpoty|work> flohack: was just coming to that
<sistpoty|work> flohack: if my memory serves me, you'll need to list the full path relative to the source package dir in install files
<sistpoty|work> flohack: which then would be debian/tmp/usr/include etc.
<flohack> sistpoty|work: That would be debian/tmp/usr/include/* then
<flohack> sistpoty|work: lol
<sistpoty|work> flohack: unless you use --sourcedir=debian/tmp (or s.th. like that, just check the dh_install manpage)
<flohack> sistpoty|work: Ok, I'll have a look!
<RainCT> ScottK, jpds: send
<jpds> s/d/t/
<bigon> http://patch-tracking.debian.net/ new tools from debian \o/
<ScottK> RainCT: Answered.
<flohack> sistpoty|work: Works just fine now, thanks once again!
<sistpoty|work> your welcome;)
<ryanakca> Is it possible to use the GNU Free Documentation License for manpages that we submit to Ubuntu?
<ScottK> ryanakca: Yes, but why?
<ryanakca> ScottK: well, what license should I stick it under?
<ScottK> ryanakca: It's much simpler to use the license used by the thing it's a man page for.
<ryanakca> ScottK: ok, thanks
<devfil_> jdstrand_: can you take a look at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=gui-ufw ? it is the package of a GUI for ufw
<tacone> is there any reason that could provoke a patch being not applied to just 1 of the files or just on the first file ? (I have 2 files in total)
<ScottK> Was it not applied or did it fail to apply?
<tacone> half-ly applied. only to 1 of two files. also seems to work right when applying by hand in hardy.
<ScottK> tacone: Also check and make sure you don't have a case where the same change for one file is inadvertently in the .diff.gz as a direct change and the patch isn't getting applied at all.
<tacone> ScottK: one of the two files get patched.
<tacone> I guessed I shuold get a warning otherwise? shuoldn't I '
<tacone> ?
<ScottK> RIght.  That or one of the files is patched via a direct change in .diff.gz and the actual patch isn't used.
<tacone> ok, here's the big news. dpatch apply-all seems not to work the same way in hardy and intrepid.
<directhex> is your 00list valid?
<tacone> directhex: guess so. on my host computer I get everything ok. in intrepid dpatch apply-all gives no error messages but applies only half of the patch
<tacone> if any of you has a hardy box or vm or chroot to download the source package of memaker-1.0.1, try to dpatch apply-all inside the working tree, then "grep class Memaker/ -Ri" and pastebin the result.
<jdstrand_> devfil_: I can, but not today
<devfil_> jdstrand_: tomorrow? the feature freeze will be tomorrow...
<jdstrand_> devfil_: the feature freeze is 00:00 UTC tomorrow, or in 8 hours
<jdstrand_> devfil_: I have too much to do for FF to get to it today
<devfil_> jdstrand_: ok, np
<jdstrand_> devfil_: I'd be happy to look at it another time though, otherwise try to get another revu person
<devfil_> jdstrand_: yea, sure
<bddebian> Heya folks
<flohack> sistpoty|work: May I bug you once more? Now I have the problem, that the installed shared library does not work when being linked to with -lfb. I have to add the libfb dependencies too (-lnet -lpcap). I can remember that I had this problem a few years ago, but I can't remember how to resolve it. Google hasn't got an answer either.
<sistpoty|work> hi bddebian
<Iulian> Heya bddebian.
<bddebian> Hi sistpoty|work, Iulian
<directhex> so, anyone feel like giving mono-basic revu some love then?
<sistpoty|work> flohack: it there a pkg-config file or similar? you could use that, to determine ldflags for the library
<flohack> sistpoty|work: Ahh...ok so the pkg-config is responsible for pulling in required libs. But shouldn't the linker know that by itself?
<sistpoty|work> flohack: yes, it is... the linker can't know this when you try to link statically (as I assume you're doing)
<RainCT> devfil_: commented
<flohack> sistpoty|work: Ok thanks...I'll dive into pkg-config. There isn't a dh_* command to create the necessary file automagically, is there?
<sistpoty|work> flohack: no, you'll need to create such a file by hand
<flohack> sistpoty|work: Cheers!
<superm1> ScottK, I didn't.  RainCT had put together a gateway so that ubuntu developers could commit to the trees when sponsorship was needed and such
<ScottK> superm1: Someone had to add that team to Mythbuntu
<james_w> congratulations Laney
<superm1> ScottK, the gateway was supposed to catch any mail?  Is it not?
<ScottK> No.
<RainCT> superm1: bugmail yes, but not other notifications (like the announcement of the new mythbuntu mailing lists) :(
<devfil_> RainCT: mhh, I'm not sure about somethings
<superm1> oh yikes
<superm1> okay well for now i'll take it out then until this is sorted
<RainCT> superm1: can you remove the team from mythbuntu until there's something decided on ubuntu-devel? (I can't find how to do it myself)
<Iulian> Laney: Congratulations!
<superm1> RainCT, okay should be done
<ScottK> superm1: Thanks.
<RainCT> devfil_: like?
<sommer> ScottK: the perl spamassassin/clamav MIRs are done
<devfil_> RainCT: - I’d call the binary package "ufw-gtk" instead of "gufw", to make it more discoverable and so that it’s more obvious what it is.
<devfil_> then what about firestarter?
<sommer> ScottK: you, or anyone else, wouldn't have a moment to look at bug #261462 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261462 in ldapscripts "New ldapscripts Version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261462
<sommer> err would have a moment?
<devfil_> RainCT: and the most other things seems me only aesthetics
<RainCT> devfil_: does gufw do anything which you can't do with plain ufw?
<RainCT> devfil_: and yes, I've only looked at the diff.. but aesthetics are important :)
<RainCT> devfil_: err, not everything. the debian/copyright issue for instance would be a rejection
<devfil_> RainCT: no, but this is no reason to call the package in a different way from upstream don't you think?
<devfil_> s/this/there/
<RainCT> devfil_: if so, why do you call the tarball gui-ufw instead of gufw?
<devfil_> RainCT: because upstream calls the source dir gui-ufw
<devfil_> and also it is the name of the project
<RainCT> devfil_: ah, evil upstream :P
<devfil_> but the apps is called gufw
<RainCT> devfil_: anyway, I still think ufw-gtk is a better name (as you can do 'apt-get install ufw<tab>' and you find it), but n the other side, it could be confusing for users who directly search for 'gufw', so feel free to ignore this point :)
<RainCT> devfil_: (generally, always when I say "I'd" or stuff like that on a review it's just a suggestion)
<RainCT> Laney: congratulations :)
<jdstrand_> RainCT: I think there may be a competing project called ufw-gtk, but I am not sure
<RainCT> jdstrand_: uhm.. if so, they should do some decent SEO :P
<jdstrand_> I'm not involved with either project, but I've tried to make them aware of each other
<RainCT> persia: I'm not sure if I understand your last mail
<flohack> sistpoty|work: Cheers!
<sistpoty|work> cheers flohack
<tacone> Laney: found it out. wrong patch.
<persia> RainCT: Which part?
<RainCT> persia: "As long as members of the team maintaining the package have an accurate tree ready for upload (or follow the more typical (and more widely documented) practice of attaching the debdiff to a bug), there ought be no issues sponsoring the update in the regular manner"
<persia> RainCT: If someone prepared something that's ready to go into the archive, there's no need for write access to sponsor it.
<RainCT> persia: so option 4 of those I listed on my first mail?
<persia> RainCT: Well, some of that.  I'm against any upload which doesn't mirror the repo, as I discussed in my first mail.
<persia> It's very much not ideal that the repo is out of date, and in my opinion, it's very much not ideal that someone upload something that can break a flavour without discussion with the flavour maintainers.
<persia> I'm a *huge* fan of collaborative development, and think MOTU ought upload anything either not modified in Ubuntu or maintained by MOTU.
<persia> That said, there are some pockets of packages related to flavours that can have a vast impact on the flavour, and with which an arbitrary MOTU may not have familiarity: the change in the Maintainer field accurately represents this, and ought be respected.
<persia> If you'd asked me about non-flavour packages, I'd not be so opposed, and would think it only appropriate that ubuntu-dev have rights to modify the repo.
<ScottK-laptop> Personally, I think the repo is a convenience.  The (pun intended) canonical source for the package, is the Ubuntu repository.
<persia> ScottK-laptop: I can agree with that, but still think MOTU ought respect flavour-specific packages, especially core packages for a given flavour.
<ScottK-laptop> Agreed.
<RainCT> persia: So what you mean is that changes to mythbuntu packages (and in general packages which have a Maintainer different to the MOTU Team and have Vcs- fields set) should be done through branch merge requests instead of u-u-s?
<persia> If a given MOTU happens to be interested in the flavour, they ought join the $(flavour)-dev group.
<ScottK-laptop> Yes.
<ScottK-laptop> RainCT: I don't think that's what he said.
<persia> RainCT: No.  Whether it's branch merge or UUS or what have you doesn't matter.  It should be done in coordination with the developers for the flavour.
<persia> When I find something in UUS for a flavour with which I'm not involved, I contact the flavour developers to confirm.  I've only had one case where I wasn't told "Go Ahead", and the flavour devs then fixed the issues and uploaded.
<ScottK-laptop> And recognize that not all MOTU are interested manipulating $VCS as part of sponsoring, so a $VCS oriented sponsorship request will reduce your target audience.
<persia> ScottK-laptop: Yes, but completely orthogonal to the point at hand: that I'm not a mythbuntu-dev.
<RainCT> I that I agree with you
<ScottK-laptop> persia: Yes, but there was also a comment about 'or pull from the branch for sponsorship' that I was responding to.
<RainCT> persia: but that http://paste.ubuntu.com/40945/plain/ seems like a contradiction to me so I still don't understand your position in relation to sponsoring :/
<persia> ScottK-laptop: That's not the documented procedure for UUS, but some people do it.  I'm not going to complain if it works for them, and I'm not going to tell anyone they must pull from a branch.
<persia> I'm also not going to update the UUS documentation to indicate that one ought pull from a branch.
<ScottK-laptop> RainCT: Another point (unrelated to what persia is trying to discuss now) is that if the Mtyhbuntu icon is on my LP profile, people will, reasonably assume I have something to do with Mythbuntu and that's wrong.
<persia> RainCT: The repo should be up to date for an upload prior to it being sponsored.  Anything else is simply not correct.
<sistpoty|work> ScottK-laptop: but it's another icon for the collection! :P
<RainCT> ScottK-laptop: yes, that indeed a problem which I hadn't thought of until you first mentioned it
<persia> Mind you, Mythbuntu is cool, and if I had an extra couple days each week, I'd like to be involved, but it's simply not the case now.
<ScottK-laptop> sistpoty|work: I'm not an active collector.
<sistpoty|work> heh
<persia> sistpoty|work: I like emblems.  I want more emblems, but I want them for stuff I actually do.
<RainCT> persia: Well, so if stuff can be uploaded going through u-u-s, but only if it is in the branch, we are back to the start.
<RainCT> persia: where people should file branch merge requests for the mythbuntu team to handle them, and if the guy who handles the request isn't a MOTU either he or the original contributor ask u-u-s to upload it
<persia> RainCT: Right.  We shouldn't be accepting random updates to flavour-specific packages that have not been approved by any members of the $(flavour)-dev team.
<persia> That said, I don't know of any flavours (excepting possibly gobuntu) that don't have active enough development teams that this can be done in a timely manner.
<ScottK-laptop> ... unless $(flavor)-dev team has a policy otherwise (not that the do/should, but the option is there).
<RainCT> persia: (I though Gobuntu doesn't exist anymore?)
<RainCT> persia: so that behaviour should be documented on the wiki (after proposing it on -devel)
<persia> RainCT: gobuntu-meta was in the archives last I looked, but yes, I believe it's inactive.
<persia> I also think it doesn't need special discussion: the Maintainer is not MOTU either explicitly or implicitly.  Why should MOTU be changing the package?
<RainCT> (p.u.c doesn't show gobuntu-meta being in intrepid)
<RainCT> persia: because it is in universe, and unless told otherwise new contributors only know that universe -> u-u-s, main -> u-m-s
<ma10> New revision azureus_3.1.1.0-3ubuntu2 seeking sponsor. Bug 261879. lifeless, persia: it contains the fix we've been talking about on -java. Comments? jdong: ping :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261879 in azureus "Candidate revision azureus_3.1.1.0-3ubuntu2" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261879
<persia> RainCT: Sure.  I don't see why they need to be especially informed.  Like I said, I've only once had any response from a flavour development team other than "Go Ahead".  Generally, someone refreshes the branch from the upload, or so I presume.
<jdong> ma10: looking
<jdong> (packing today to go back to school)
<jdong> lemme boot up my VMs
<ma10> I'm packing too! My study abroad year is finished.. :( Going back home
<jdong> ma10: I hate that never-ending feeling like I forgot something
<ma10> Don't tell me about it.. But this time i just have to empty the flat
<jdong> ma10: that makes life easy. I stayed back at home for the summer so there's stuff *all around* here that I could've forgotten
<jdong> ma10: have you tried submitting the multiuser workaround/fix upstream too?
<ma10> jdong: just remember your pc and underwear, you'll be allright :)
<jdong> I'd be curious what they have to say
<ma10> oh i had quite a discussion with them
<ma10> they fail to admit it's a real issue
<jdong> ma10: lovely.
<ma10> because there should be one user per machine with one instance running (good for network performance)
<jdong> azureus upstream is fun at times. Plus they REALLY love Ubuntu (not)
<ma10> i managed to dodge that point
<ma10> anyway i think this fix is too much of a hack for them, they should reduce code duplication first, as lifeless was suggesting
<jdong> ma10: indeed. At any rate, the fix is quite important for us as multiuser support and cross-user security are essential pieces of what Ubuntu is.
<ma10> that's how i see it
<RainCT> persia: so.. contributors subscribe u-u-s providing a debdiff (and perhaps also a branch) and the MOTU who looks at the debdiff pings a mythbuntu member for him to merge it into the branch, and after that mythbuntu guy says 'OK' upload it?
<RainCT> *uploads
<Laney> \o/
<persia> RainCT: That might be one example of a workflow.  I suspect the majority of those who contribute to mythbuntu directly and propose things for upload will already be mythbuntu-dev, which makes some of that a no-op.
<persia> At least my experience was that it was rare for someone not a member of the $(flavour)-dev team to be fiddling with a core flavour-specific package.
 * RainCT doesn't see why we would want such stuff on u-u-s then as it makes more sense to ask a mythbuntu dev directly, but doesn't feel like continuing the discussion :P
<Laney> thanks RainCT, Iulian and james_w (and jpds and dholbach)! Also thanks persia for the taste of power. It felt good
<persia> Laney: Just a taste to get you excited :)
<ma10> jdong: thanks!
<dholbach> haha
 * dholbach hugs laney
<ScottK-laptop> RainCT: If the mythbuntu-dev is also MOTU, then it doesn't.
<ScottK-laptop> I think a lot of this goes away after the archive reorg.
<sebner> ScottK-laptop: in the evening I'll present you my first MIR try  ^^
<ScottK-laptop> sebner: Best hurry as sommer is going wild.
<sebner> ScottK-laptop: Sure, I'll try
<Juli_> hi! can anybody help with second +1 for http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=libnb-platform-java please?
<Juli_> huge thanks to dholbach for the first one
<dholbach> it's probably worth mentioning that it's "an update" of the existing libnb-platform7-java
<dholbach> which makes the review more straight-forward
<dholbach> and it'S required for the new netbeans :)
<Juli_> yes, exactly:)
<jetsaredim> anyone know where I can find libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<ScottK-laptop> dholbach: If it's an update, why can't you just upload it?
<dholbach> ScottK-laptop: it's a new source package
<ScottK-laptop> OK.
<dholbach> or rather upstream rename... you know what I mean
<dholbach> anyway... I call it a day now - see you guys tomorrow!
<ScottK-laptop> dholbach: If it's a rename, I think one MOTU is enough.
<Juli_> ScottK-laptop: won't there be any problems with archive admins
<dholbach> better stick to the rules - in any case, I need to rush off now and my intrepid machine is already shutdown
<ScottK-laptop> Juli_: No.  That's a MOTU rule, not a hard archive requirement.
<dholbach> thanks in advance - see you tomorrow :)
 * sistpoty|work also calls it a day and heads home... cya
 * persia looks at libnb-platform-java
<Juli_> persia: thanks! so only netbeans itself will be a headache after platform is uploaded
<persia> Juli_: And that's in a bug, right?
<TomaszD> hey, is it possible to create a debian driver package for the kernel so that it doesn't break between security updates to the kernel? I've manually modified the linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic_2.6.24-19.41_i386.deb package (added drivers, bumped minor version number), but this obviously will break after security updates
<Juli_> persia: yes https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netbeans/+bug/253016
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253016 in netbeans "New upstream version (6.1) for netbeans" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<superm1> TomaszD, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/DkmsDriverPackage
<TomaszD> so is it possible to create a package that will just throw some .so files into the kernel tree, without it breaking?
<superm1> TomaszD, DKMS will recompile them when you rev the kernel more or less
<TomaszD> superm1, great, that was so obvious that I didn't think about dkms, wonder if it'll work
<persia> Note that this ought only be used in cases where the driver is for a device that is typically installed in an environment suitable for compilation.
<superm1> TomaszD, as long as you craft your dkms.conf properly, it should be able to to the trick for you
<persia> Moving everything to DKMS would be bad.
<superm1> the impression i got was this is a local solution for TomaszD
<persia> Well, I'd argue there are cases where it's appropriate to use DKMS in the archives as well, just not for everything.
<TomaszD> well, not local, it's for MSI Wind users in general, it will eventually be released into the wild
<superm1> TomaszD, well the proper route to go is to try to get these into SRU's
<superm1> so that future kernels will include them and then you won't need the DKMS built packages anymore
<persia> TomaszD: MSI Wind is one of the examples where you might not want DKMS, as that's a fairly underpowered machine.
<persia> Mind you, the new ones are nicer, but still.
<superm1> and set a flag in the dkms.conf to stop using/building when you're on that newer kernel
<TomaszD> SRU would be a good idea I guess
<jpds> congrats Laney! Keep up the good work.
<superm1> TomaszD, so if these are NEW drivers that don't conflict with anything that shouldn't be too troublesome.  if they are large changes to existing drivers then that can cause complications
<TomaszD> no, these are compeltely separate drivers
<TomaszD> Realtek 8187SE
<TomaszD> WLAN
<superm1> TomaszD, then i would try to factor them into the LUM packages and submit a patch to the kernel team's mailing list to add them
<superm1> TomaszD, and until that package is released do a dkms package that includes binary and source of the modules
<TomaszD> dang it I have to look up every SRU and LUM thing you throw at me
<TomaszD> :]
<superm1> TomaszD, lum == linux-ubuntu-modules.  it's the package that contains modules that are not upstream yet
<TomaszD> ahh
<devfil_> Someone can take a look at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=gui-ufw ?
<jpds> devfil_: Wouldn't ufw-gtk be a better name?
<ScottK-laptop> jpds: Read the scrollback.
<jpds> Yay for evil upstreams.
<lukehasnoname> scrollback?
<jpds> lukehasnoname: irclogs.ubuntu.com
<lukehasnoname> mm
<TomaszD> jpds, a better name would be ubuntu-firewall, ufw-gtk is good for nerds only :]
<directhex> TomaszD, ubuntu: linux for big fat nerds?
 * directhex jumps up & down & pokes people over: mono-basic on revu; monodoc 1.9 main merge
<TomaszD> didrocks, not quite the target audience Ubuntu is aiming at, they're all using gentoo ;]
<TomaszD> I kid, I kid
<directhex> TomaszD, cool kids dropped gentoo when it sold out & went mainstream. now they all run Arch
<TomaszD> real men use LSB. Let's stop this now.
<TomaszD> *LFS
<directhex> LSD?
<TomaszD> :]
<didrocks> TomaszD: 3 times today someone hilight me here for directhex ^^
<directhex> didrocks, sorry matey... http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=directhex&word2=didrocks
<persia> And for extra points, NM should stop disconnecting me today :)
<directhex> for even more points, all my outstanding merge & sync requests should magically happen. and mono-basic gets the required approvals on revu
<directhex> but sometimes, persia, life just isn't fair :(
<laga> directhex: before feature freeze? ;)
<directhex> laga, well, YES!
<persia> directhex: If they are all in the queue, and they would otherwise violate feature freeze, chances are high they will be looked at in the next few hours.  No promises on them getting approved.
<laga> time to prepare another mythtv upload..
<persia> directhex: In the meantime, if you'd like to help with the 40 packages above, it may favorably incline various MOTU towards you, including those in some of the leadership positions :)
<directhex> which 40? i only just got home
<laga> i guess i could look at some, too, to prepare for my UUC application.
<persia> directhex: Visit http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/bugs/rcbugs/ : everything with a new upstream ought get checked, as it will make the life of the SRU and SWAT teams easier if intrepid & lenny share the same version, and the current packages are likely to be RC buggy in intrepid.
<persia> laga: That'd be great.  Thanks.
<laga> dang, i need some caffeine...
<laga> persia: what am i supposed to do? check the new upstream to see if the bugs are fixedß
<persia> laga: That, and also whether introducing the new Debian changes (through a merge or sync) would cause significant disruption to intrepid development.
<persia> If the package is an edge packages (no rdepends or reverse build-depends), it's exceedingly likely it is best updated.
<persia> If there are reverse dependencies, it needs a little more investigation.
<sebner> persia: what about extra points for uqm upload? :P
<persia> Claim the package here, and ask any questions you have.  There are a few of us who tend to chase as much as possible pre-FF, and we'd be happy to help (as we need your help to get it done in time)
<persia> sebner: No extra points for that: it's on my list of things to definitely do tonight though.
 * persia has a shorter, targeted list today
<sebner> persia: \o/
<laga> i'll look at i810switch. looks like a fun package
<persia> sebner: You like new stuff.  Want to check the 40 RCbug new-upstream packages?
<persia> laga: Remember to check the LP bugs also: it may be that someone already requested the sync or merge, and it's just waiting for sponsoring.
<sebner> persia: are they more important as the non-new grave bugs?
<ScottK-laptop> sebner: You owe me a MIR before you do fun stuff.
<sebner> ScottK-laptop: of course. Though I file sync requests besides :P
<persia> sebner: Yes, because they need to get done in the next several hours.  The non-new upstream grave bugs can be fixed over the weekend.
<persia> ScottK-laptop: Is FF also the deadline for MIRs ?
<sebner> persia: Bah, you should have asked me ealier. I'm not harry potter to do loads of magic in few hours -.-
<persia> sebner: It's been there for weeks.  I just got anxious now.  I know you know about RCbugs :p
<persia> :)
<ScottK-laptop> persia: It's not a hard, hard deadline, but yes.
<sebner> persia: Sure but I focus on the grave ones and there a lot aren't new upstream ones
<persia> ScottK-laptop: From a motu-release perspective, do you think it's more important to chase the MIRs, or the RCbugs with new upstreams?
<leonel> how do I know what package system uses any package ??
<persia> sebner: No, only 5.  You can have those, if you like?
<persia> leonel: Generally reading debian/control and debian/rules will advise you.  Most of the time, debian/control ought be sufficient.  For many packages, even the .dsc alone is sufficient.
<sebner> persia: We'll see. First I have to do some other stuff, then finish the MIR for ScottK-laptop and then when I don't fall asleep I grab some new upstream versions
<leonel> thanks persia
<persia> sebner: No sleep until midnight UTC.  That's the deadline.
<sebner> persia: I would if I wouldn't have a (summer) job -.-
<directhex> typical. the one package i've got experience with, sebner's already on
<persia> Well, I suppose.  It's just the two days a year that this happens.
<RainCT> superm1: btw, can mythtv be used for free?
<laga> btw, what do i do if i think a package is suitable for merging/syncing? file a bug?
<superm1> RainCT, define free...
<persia> directhex: Be more agressive: fix the bugs before anyone else has a chance :)
<RainCT> superm1: €
<superm1> RainCT, yes it can depending on your locale and data availability
<sebner> directhex: which one? midori?
<directhex> sebner, nini
<sebner> directhex: ah ^^
<sebner> persia: lol, that's a good motivation xD
<directhex> sebner, i had to patch around its funny behaviour in my tangerine mods in my repo
<persia> laga: Yes, file a merge/sync bug, and subscribe the sponsors queue.  For a merge bug, be sure to attach the debdiff before subscribing the sponsors.
<laga> ok
<persia> slytherin!
<slytherin> persia: hi
<sebner> directhex: funny behaviour?
<persia> slytherin: You feel like looking at merges/syncs to ensure we match Debian for the Java packages, right?
<persia> (upstream versions)
<sebner> persia: though I'm sure "sebner on it" is even more readable then "Sync requested" :P
<persia> We've 493 minutes to review, and get everything requested
<slytherin> yes, I will be able to this over weekend. is that fine?
<directhex> sebner, .INI file comment character is ";", tangerine uses ";" as its separator for multiple paths
<persia> sebner: I tend to put in bug numbers, for ease of reference by others, rather than just "persia on it"
<sebner> persia: Nearly nobody uses them. and if you click on the package you'll see the bug report anyways so nvm
<persia> sebner: Well, some people do, but yes, not that many people.  I still try to be helpful.
<sebner> persia: I appreciate
<sebner> ScottK-laptop: Launchpad to go Open Source by next OSCon  ;)
<persia> sebner: You're reading the news, aren't you?
<sebner> persia: yes, why?
<ScottK-laptop> sebner: Get to work.
<sebner> lol xD
<persia> sebner: Aren't you supposed to be doing an MIR and some RCbugs?  If you're out of those, I can find you more stuff that needs doing: all new packages or new upstreams.
<ScottK-laptop> sebner: If that helps reduce the parochialism of the developers, then I think I think it'll be a big win.  If not, not so much.
<sebner> persia: ScottK-laptop: Don't worry. I'm already a slave of sebner. :P
<laga> am i supposed to request syncs even if the RC bug doesnt affect ubuntu?
<persia> laga: Your call.  For edge packages, I tend to do that anyway, especially where Ubuntu has a chance of matching a Debian stable release, but if there are a lot of rdepends, it's not the best thing, as it introduces instability into Ubuntu.
<persia> If you want a real opinion, ask ScottK or another member of motu-release.
<laga> okay. i810switch doesnt has rdepends and the diff is just a macbook fix.. who uses i810switch these days?
 * laga goes to request a sync anywaysd
<persia> laga: The three users will all thank you :)
<slytherin> persia: will be back in 5-10 minutes
<sebner> persia: so. here you have a new upstream sync bug #261939 --> but don't tell ScottK :P
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261939 in kaya "Please sync kaya 0.4.2-3 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261939
<sebner> ScottK-laptop: just a joke. now working on your MIR :)
<persia> sebner: I'll be silent on the matter, but that solves 2 RC bugs with a single sync :)
<sebner> persia: Die you bad bugs, die! :)
<persia> sebner: That's the attitude :)
<sebner> persia: does a MIR also kill RC bugs? ^^
<persia> sebner: Sometimes.
<sebner> :)
 * sebner back to work
<tuxmaniac> Harvest is cool! It makes it easy for people to identify bugs fixed upstream (Debian or the devel) and get a syn throu or closing issues after verifying and testing. Cool!
 * tuxmaniac closed 2 bugs like that now :-)
<persia> tuxmaniac: Indeed.  It's an excellent resource.  On the other hand, today we're focusing on bugfixes that need to be in place pre-FF, as we've only 472 minutes left, and harvest doesn't know any better.  Best to review quickly and see what's fixed in Debian or fixed Upstream that would require an FFe to be included, and concentrate on those.
<laga> yay, my first sync bug evar
<sebner> persia: I'm wonderin since new upstream versions won't get into the archive in 472 and they'll need a FF Exception. like it was in hardy cycle!?!
<asomething> Anyone know why Bug #259300 was marked invalid? seems like it would fix a RC bug....
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259300 in motion "Please sync motion 3.2.9-5 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259300
<persia> sebner: If they aren't approved within 470 minutes, yes.  The archive-admins often pull the syncs post FF (by a few hours) without bothering about FF, as long as the syncs were approved in time.
<ScottK-laptop> asomething: Looking
<sebner> persia: Really? I thought it was different in hardy cycle
<asomething> the RC bug: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=487568
<ubottu> Debian bug 487568 in motion "After upgrade from 3.2.9-3 to 3.2.9-4 Motion doesn't work anymore" [Grave,Closed]
<persia> sebner: Nope.  We've always done it that way.
<ScottK-laptop> Iulian: See asomething's question about motion?
<sebner> persia: kk, so my brain is playing a trick on me (as usual) :)
<tuxmaniac> persia: yes. I am checking all Science packages for any such pending syncs
<laga> haha.
<laga>    * Save the world from masturbating monkeys (closes: #496409)
 * persia grumbles about source pacakges that can only be built in intrepid
<sebner> persia: Still don't have a intrepid chroot?
<persia> sebner: I've currently 7 of them.  I just didn't happen to be in one when trying to build one of the sources.
<sebner> ah ^^
<sebner> persia: btw, you maybe should also focus on forcing u-u-s to process your forced sync/merge requests in time. :)
<persia> sebner: Indeed.  The three areas I'm concentrating on right now are UUS, REVU, and multidistrotools for the Debian team to which I belong.
<persia> I can only run a limited number of simultaneous builds, or I'd be pushing more.
<persia> Speaking of REVU, we've 4 packages with one advocate.  Anyone want to be the second advocate?
<sebner> persia: that is already pretty nice, just don't forget that many contributors aren't MOTUs and need sponsors(not only you) :)
<persia> sebner: Indeed.  More sponsoring tonight would be a good thing.  Let's flood the buildds!
<sebner> persia: I suppose u-u-s is already flooded? ^^
<devfil> Someone can take a look at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=gui-ufw ?
<geser> persia: find an archive admin to process the open syncs requests and the buildds get flooded
<persia> sebner: Indeed, but keeping it flooded is the best means to get the buildds flooded.
<persia> geser: I'm not so worried about that: I suspect we've enough merges and updates to do a fair bit of harm.
<persia> archive-admin processing of NEW might help as well.
<sebner> hopefully none of them is on holiday xD
<persia> sebner: Doesn't matter.  archive-admins check the date of subscription, and will push stuff post-FF as long as it was forwarded to them (and valid) pre-FF.
<sebner> ah cool
<sebner> so FLOOOOOOOOOOOD
<persia> Should all be caught up by Monday or Tuesday, but it might take that long.
 * sebner is already looking forward at filing FFe bugs ^^ (though not that many. /me learned from hardy cycle)
<slytherin> persia: What kind of setup do I need to do to use requestsync email interface?
<sebner> slytherin: I never checked how this piece of software is working xD
<persia> slytherin: No idea.  I used requestsync once, and decided that it was harder for me than doing it manually.
<sebner> checked = understood
<sebner> persia: +1
<RainCT> devfil: advocated
<devfil> RainCT: I've fixed the "allows" problem
<persia> Five.  Five packages on REVU seeking a second advocate.  Who's up for some?
<slytherin> Ok, can anyone tell me where can I find LP cookie in my firefox profile?
<devfil> RainCT: can you readvocate it when I've upload the new version?
<sebner> persia: I'm wondering that revu packages are still importatn
<sebner> *important
<RainCT> devfil: sure
<emgent> hello
<laga> sebner: anything containing the string "mythbuntu" (not kidding)
<sebner> emgent: \o/
<emgent> Laney: congrats :)
<sebner> laga: I see
<emgent> heya sebner :)
<sebner> Laney: congratulations from me too
<RainCT> slytherin: '~/.lpcookie.txt', '~/.mozilla/*/*/cookies.sqlite', '~/.mozilla/*/*/cookies.txt'
<persia> sebner: No idea.  I've not reviewed them all.  People with important packages should be complaining about now.
<sebner> emgent: want to help flood u-u-s or better the build machines?
<emgent> lol no today sebner :)
<jpds> LP COOKIES! \o/
<sebner> emgent: surely today
<emgent> jpds: oh you can remove my account in your server. thanks
<sebner> persia: convert him!
<persia> emgent: It's the day before FF.  We need your help to process everything that would otherwise be an FFe in the UUS queue.
<jpds> emgent: OK; done.
<sebner> ha!
<emgent> sebner: i cant, i should go out
<sebner> emgent: dito :P
<emgent> persia: yeah i know :|
<persia> emgent: Please?  There's only 449 minutes left until the deadline.
<emgent> persia: tomorrow i will go out (Amsterdam)
<persia> Why does installing devscripts install exim?  I thought that was fixed a while back.
<persia> emgent: Yes, but it's FF!
<emgent> persia: eh. I know, but i should go out! persia you can try to talk with my girlfriend, if you like..
<stefanlsd> Im looking forward to dev week!
<slytherin> RainCT: I was looking for instruction to copy it from firefox profile to ~/.lpcookie.txt. Anyway, I found that I have done it already at some point of time.
<emgent> see you later people, good work.
<RainCT> slytherin: have a look at prepareLaunchpadCookie() in ubuntu-dev-tool's common.py
<persia> emgent: Just 5 sync requests?
<slytherin> RainCT: ok
<RainCT> devfil: still uploading?
<devfil> RainCT: it will appear at 20:40
<emgent> persia: uhm, i'm back in ~3hours i will try to give my little help
<emgent> but now i have to go out :(
<persia> emgent: Excellent.  See you then.  Thanks.
<emgent> persia: see you later
<RainCT> devfil: it isn't on REVU (on the server, I mean)
<sebner> ScottK-laptop: I think I finished the MIR. do you check it now and I fix your complains or later and I can start killing bugs?
<devfil> RainCT: I've uploaded it
<RainCT> ah now
<devfil> RainCT: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=gui-ufw
<RainCT> devfil: yep, advocated
<ScottK-laptop> sebner: Sure.  What bug?
<sebner> ScottK-laptop: bug #261946
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261946 in libtext-glob-perl "MIR for libtext-glob-perl" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261946
<ScottK-laptop> sebner: Looking
<sebner> persia: debian changelogs page is pretty slow these day. our fault?
<persia> sebner: Might well be.
<slytherin> persia: Should I tell you bug number one by one or all at once?
 * persia hopes so, as this would indicate that *lots* of people were looking at pre-FF stuff
<tuxmaniac> bug 220268 is fixed upstream. But no patch is attached in the bug tracker for us to have a look. Is it worth digging such issues and bypassing upstream release cycle and getting it fixed in ubuntu?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220268 in gnumeric "gnumeric crashes when formatting dates to mmmmm or mmmmm-yy" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220268
<tuxmaniac> I mean there are atleast 2 more such patches that upstream has "fix released" for gnumeric but not released an offocial version.
<persia> slytherin: Subscribe the sponsors queue, and add the uus-fre-ff-810 tag
<slytherin> persia: ok
<persia> Err.  uus-pre-ff-810
<slytherin> sebner: the page is indeed slow
<tuxmaniac> if we port these patches we have the possiblity of clsoing couple of bugs
<tuxmaniac> any suggestions?
<sebner> slytherin: luckily not the news page :)
<persia> tuxmaniac: Has upstream actually done a release that includes the fixes, or are the fixes just in VCS?
<tuxmaniac> just in VCS
<sebner> persia: you have the time in your head. how many minutes left?
<persia> tuxmaniac: Feature changes, or just bugfixes?
<persia> sebner: 375 or so.
<tuxmaniac> persia: but they have closed the issue. one solves a crash and two minor bugfixes
<persia> tuxmaniac: We'll want to backport the fixes later then.  Keep looking for stuff that needs to go pre-FF.
<sebner> persia: k, thx
<blueyed> Hi. Can somebody please review/advocate tvbrowser? should be fine by now: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=tvbrowser
<tuxmaniac> persia: aah ok
<persia> sebner: Actually, rather 315 or so.  I can't do math right now.
<RainCT> blueyed: I just started looking at it :)
<blueyed> RainCT: awesome! :)
<ScottK-laptop> sebner: Looks good.  Thanks.
<sebner> ScottK-laptop: np. I'm just sad I didn't discover that ealier. I just did 1 and Asommer is working on it like hell :(
<RainCT> blueyed: is it a KDE application?
<blueyed> RainCT: java
<RainCT> blueyed: right.. so for all desktop environments?
<sebner> persia: And when I start complaining here that no one sponsors me? (1-2 hours before FF)? ^^
<blueyed> RainCT: yes
<persia> sebner: Don't.  You'll get sponsored.
<RainCT> blueyed: I'd change the Name in the .desktop file then to be more descriptive
<persia> (or if you don't, complaining won't help)
<sebner> persia: I'm just answering for "worst case" :P
<sebner> *asking xD
<sebner> persia: bah, I always thought a u-u-c has VIP rights :P
<persia> sebner: Regardless, the sponsors are likely agressively chasing the queue looking for FF stuff.  As long as you have the pre-FF tag, you'll get sponsored if the sponsors have the ability to sponsor it in time.
<persia> No.  Why?
<sebner> persia: *joke*
<sebner> better we get back to work ^^
<RainCT> blueyed: does it need some special hardware / subscription to some service / etc? if not, the priority should be optinal
<RainCT> *"optional"
<blueyed> RainCT: for example? IMHO it does not matter for the user which DE it is for really.
<tuxmaniac> looks like maxima needs a merge badly. Debian bug 474909 lists a whole lot of bug fixes.
<ubottu> Debian bug 474909 in maxima "maxima: FTBFS: /bin/sh: ./maxima: No such file or directory" [Serious,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/474909
<RainCT> blueyed: KDE displays the GenericName or something like that below the Name, that's why I asked if it if for KDE
<blueyed> RainCT: it does not need some special HW/subscription
<RainCT> blueyed: for GNOME/XFCE it is recommended (in the HIG, iirc) to have a descriptive name, like most applications preinstalled in Ubuntu  do ("Firefox Web Browser", and so on)
<RainCT> blueyed: use the full URL in vcs-bzr
<RainCT> blueyed: Overview.txt is uninteresting to the user
<blueyed> RainCT: . I think it fits "extra", according to the desc: "This contains all packages that [...], or are only likely to be useful if you already know what they are or have specialized requirements."
<RainCT> blueyed: because of what?
<RainCT> blueyed: are all channels it knows about german or something like that? (if so I'm happy with extra)
<blueyed> RainCT: I'm fine with "optional", too - if you still think it fits better.
<RainCT> blueyed: no, just tell me the rationale :)
<blueyed> ..not sure.. they are already "going international", so..
<Iulian> ScottK-laptop: Commented
 * RainCT is wondering wheter the priority has any real importance.. 
<blueyed> RainCT: nothing more than above.. /me, too.
<blueyed> RainCT: I will change it to optional.
<ScottK-laptop> Iulian: Thanks.
<RainCT> core dev ScottK-laptop :), is the priority used for anything useful?
<jpds> RainCT: base packages?
<RainCT> jpds: beside that
<ScottK-laptop> RainCT: Not in Ubuntu.
<ScottK-laptop> RainCT: But you may as well get it right.
<RainCT> ScottK-laptop: and in Debian? higher priority = first to be build or something like that?
<blueyed> RainCT: do you think GenericName in the desktop file should get improved?
<RainCT> blueyed: no, it's fine :)
<blueyed> RainCT: so a new upload is coming. changes at: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/aunchpad.net/~blueyed/tvbrowser/ubuntu
<ScottK-laptop> No.  Not exactly.  More what the primary was to get something done.  As an example, their default MTA is Exim.  All other MTAs are priority Extra as a result.
<ScottK-laptop> In theoty you can install all of optional and not get any confilcts.
<RainCT> ScottK-laptop: Ah. Thanks for the info.
<blueyed> RainCT: fixed url is: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~blueyed/tvbrowser/ubuntu
<RainCT> blueyed: OK. /me is test-building
<sebner> how can I haXX0r debian/rules that gcc doesn't treat warnings as errors?
<RainCT> blueyed: lintian is still unhappy.. output pasted on REVU
<geser> sebner: look for -Werror in debian/rules or the Makefiles
<sebner> geser: thanks :)
<RainCT> blueyed: I'll advocate once everything I said is fixed
<ScottK-laptop> So I find myself reverting to my pre-broadband browsing habit of clicking on something, moving on to another browswer window, and then coming back to it later on Launchpad.
<ScottK-laptop> So I have a new motto for them:
<ScottK-laptop> Launchpad:  For when you're nostalgic about dial-up.
<persia> Yeah.  It could be a lot faster, especially today.
<laga> i find some debian boxes slower.
<sebner> geser: well I had to edit the configure script =) what was now the discussion about patch-systems? ^^
<laga> gah, i cant remove comments on http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/bugs/rcbugs/
<ScottK-laptop> laga: Known bug.  Harass ajmitch if you really want something done about it.
<laga> ajmitch: consider yourself harassed - i can't delete comments on qa.ubuntuwire.com/bugs/
<laga> alright, not gonna merge qemu now, i need to prepare a mythtv upload
<persia> ScottK-laptop: How is UMS re: FF stuff?
<ScottK-laptop> UMS is one acroynm too many for me for today?
<RainCT> blueyed: woot. Just tried out TV-Browser, nice :)  (I prefer tvmovie.de, though)
<persia> ScottK-laptop: Heh.  OK.  Not likely stuff that worries me much, but I thought there might be a heap of last-minute stuff.
<ScottK-laptop> persia: What is UMS?
<persia> Ubuntu-Main-Sponsors
<persia> My apologies: I thought you were ignoring that acronym specifically, rather than having forgotten the definition.
<ScottK-laptop> No problem.
<ScottK-laptop> Dunno.  I haven't had much time to look.
<persia> Anyone feel like doing a gnurobots merge?
<sebner> ScottK-laptop: isn't that a *long-known* bug on ubuntuwire?
<ScottK-laptop> Yes, but still unfixed.
<persia> My memory is that the reason the bug is there is that a spider deleted all the comments one day.
<persia> How about a tuxtype merge?
<sebner> ^^
<sebner> debian packages site isn't loading for me :( :( :(
<sebner> R.I.P
<laga> yeah, seemed borked here too
<persia> Which site?  packages.qa.debian.org?
<sebner> pretty everything ^^
<persia> What data do you need?  There's probably another way to get it.
<sebner> persia: debian changelog site xD  ... why merge gnurobots ... sync?
<persia> sebner: apt-get source in a sid chroot, and I haven't investigated whether the Ubuntu changes may be dropped.
<sebner> persia: there isn't an ubuntu change. just a rebuild. but before it was on autosync
<persia> sebner: Great.  Now that you've investigated, would you like to file the bug?
<sebner> persia: xD you are playing tricks :P Sure, I'll testbuild and file the bug then
<persia> Don't forget tuxtype :)
<sebner> haha
<sebner> -.-
<sebner> ok ok. I'm taking it as well
<persia> Thank you.
<sebner> persia: np, just wondering that gnurobots isn't on the RC list
<persia> sebner: it's not RC.
<sebner> persia: a app you like?  ^^
<persia> Never used it.
<persia> Just on one of my lists.
<sebner> persia: and now I have to work on your list so you have time to upload uqm? ^^ ^^ ^^
<persia> sebner: I just finished downloading the source, and will be reviewing the patch momentarily.
<sebner> persia: I don't believe you until I see it uploaded :P
<persia> sebner: You don't have to believe me if you don't like.
<persia> Laney: Can you shed any light on the status of bug #229136?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229136 in extremetuxracer "Please merge extremetuxracer 0.4-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229136
<persia> smarter: Maybe you have an idea?
<smarter> persia: I'm still waiting for the Debian Maintainer to do something
<smarter> I filled a bug with a patch to merge my changes to his package, but he never answered
<persia> smarter: Well, if it doesn't happen in the next 249 minutes, it's not going to happen for intrepid.  Would you like to prepare a debdiff?
<smarter> I may try
<persia> smarter: Good luck, and thanks.
<smarter> This stuff is a bit old, I may have forgotten how it worked (:
 * smarter grabs his own patch and try to see what it does
<persia> sebner: You could have told me someone else figured out the uqm packaging :)
<sebner> persia: hmm? the git one?
<RainCT> persia: do you have the u-u-s with tag link around?
<persia> sebner: Indeed.  Anyway, it's not really an issue: less work for me :)
<persia> RainCT: No, but I'll dig it out.
<sebner> persia: ^^
<RainCT> persia: don't worry, I'll search it myself then
<persia> https://bugs.launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-universe-sponsors/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_supervisor=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_cve.used=&field.tag=uus-pre-ff-810&field.tags_combinator=ANY&search=Search
<persia> 15 bugs currently on the list.
<RainCT> thanks
<stefanlsd_> That first one - Gpa I did.  Its been uploaded into intrepid and i've submitted the patches to debian.
<persia> (and some of those are SRU or Debian, so I'm not sure exactly why they are there)
<RainCT> stefanlsd_: ok, unsubscribed u-u-s
<persia> Am I still here?
<RainCT> persia: yep
<persia> Excellent :)
<sebner> persia: tuxtype = main?
<persia> sebner: Apparently so.
<stefanlsd_> ok. the next one with zaptel is also mine. heh.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zaptel/+bug/64059
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 64059 in zaptel "Wrong device-names in udev - Unable to open master device '/dev/zap/ctl'" [Low,In progress]
<sebner> persia: /me hides
<persia> sebner: Don't let main scare you: it's probably a useful update, or it wouldn't have happened so close to the Debian freeze.
<sebner> persia: ^^, kk
 * RainCT is working on the sugar one
<stefanlsd_> i think the problem with this is coming in that people are using asterisk with zaptel and asterisk is looking for /dev/zap/* with group asterisk, and its we have it as dialout.  I think thats correct and probably something we wont fix
<RainCT> (although I'm tempted to reject it :P)
<sebner> persia: I hope the contributors are doing a good job otherwise the reviewers will go wild xD
<persia> sebner: Just to check, have you been adding the uus-pre-ff-810 tag on all the stuff that needs to get applied in the next 236 minutes?
<stefanlsd_> Can we unsub u-u-s from 64059. i think its ok
<RainCT> bug #64059
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 64059 in zaptel "Wrong device-names in udev - Unable to open master device '/dev/zap/ctl'" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/64059
<sebner> persia: ah. Didn't know that this exist xD but not needed for normal sync bugs I suppose!?
 * nxvl dances
<persia> sebner: Anything that includes a new upstream or a new feature needs that tag if you expect the sponsors to get to it before feature freeze (as announced by DktrKranz some days ago)
<sebner> persia: as I said, "normal" sync bugs (no new upstream) don't need it right? That are most of mine :)
<persia> nxvl!  Welcome to the last-minute rush against feature freeze.  We've 234 minutes to merge/sync/update/patch everything that might otherwise require a freeze exception.
<persia> UUS needs you.  MoM needs you.  RCbugs needs you.  mdt needs you :)
<sebner> persia: what about "We need you"
<persia> sebner: No, a sync without a new upstream doesn't need it, unless that includes some significant feature additionl.
<nxvl> persia: it smells like FF, things are going funnier and brains going to blow up!
<persia> sebner: We always need nxvl, but today those four things need him especially.
<persia> nxvl: Yep.  232 minutes left.  Get cracking!
<slytherin> FF doesn't block FTBFS patches, right?
<sebner> nxvl: We want you for the US Army .. ehm for FF bug hunting! ^^
<persia> No, but good luck getting them sponsored right now :)
<slytherin> :-)
<nxvl> persia: i will find a table, i'm at the university right now and my class has been canceled
<persia> nxvl: Excellent.
 * persia is rubbing hands vigorously
 * RainCT leaves the sugar sync for someone else :P
<sebner> persia: tag is "uus-pre-ff-810" ?
<persia> sebner: Yes.
<sebner> kk
<sebner> mok0: \o/
<persia> hattory: Are you about?  Do you have time to discussion bug #250186 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250186 in gl-117 "Please merge gl-117_1.3.2-2 (universe) from Debian unstable" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250186
<persia> nhandler: Maybe you have insight?
<persia> mok0: Join the team.  We're currently trying to crush https://bugs.launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-universe-sponsors/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_supervisor=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_cve.used=&field.tag=uus-pre-ff-810&field.tags_combinator=ANY&searc
<persia> h=Search
<persia> Except the URL works better if it's not hit by a buffer :)
 * mok0 looks at the probably longest url ever seen
<persia> mok0: Also, anything else you can find that needs to beat FeatureFreeze, needs to be pushed in the next 225 minutes.
 * ScottK-laptop hands persia http://tinyurl.com/
<mok0> persia: I am on the team
<RainCT> http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu810
<persia> Bah.  It's really just https://bugs.launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-universe-sponsors/+bugs?field.tag=uus-pre-ff-810&field.tags_combinator=ANY&search=Search
<RainCT> that new custom alias thing is nice :)
<mok0> persia: I was about to upload the linux-rt stuff at REVU
<persia> mok0: Excellent choice :)
<smarter> persia: debdiff here: http://ks33313.kimsufi.com/~smarter/pkg/extremetuxracer_0.4-1ubuntu1.debdiff :)
<mok0> persia: I cannot test it though
<persia> smarter: Stick it in the bug, and I'll pull, and run a test build.
<persia> You'll fix it if it's broken?
<nxvl> ready for blowing brain!
<RainCT> ScottK-laptop: Launchpad may be slow, but packages.debian.org is way worse :P
<smarter> okay
<smarter> persia: I'll try
<nxvl> party on!
<smarter> persia: I also added a fix to bug #237830
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237830 in extremetuxracer "package planetpenguin-racer-gimp-dev None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/planetpenguin-racer-gimp-dev.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/gimp/2.0/palettes/PPRacer---Default.gpl', which is also in package extremetuxracer-gimp-dev" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/237830
<nxvl> what are we working at?
<nxvl> sponsoring queue?
<persia> RainCT: Use packages.qa.debian.org : it gets fewer hits, and tends to contain more useful links.
<persia> nxvl: There's 17 bugs in the sponsors queue that really need to be hit: https://bugs.launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-universe-sponsors/+bugs?field.tag=uus-pre-ff-810&field.tags_combinator=ANY&search=Search
<persia> nxvl: It's also REVU day
<mok0> ScottK:  I will probably need an FF exception for the eee-applet
<sebner> persia: subscribing mighty u-m-s O_o ^^
<RainCT> persia: Emmet Day, remember? ;)
<persia> nxvl: http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/bugs/rcbugs/ lists some new upstreams, and we might want to push them.
<smarter> persia: debdiff attached to bug 229136
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229136 in extremetuxracer "Please merge extremetuxracer 0.4-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229136
<nxvl> persia: i think sync are out
<RainCT> packages.qa.debian.org works, thanks :)
<smarter> bug #229136
<persia> RainCT: Not "Emmet" Day.  No.
<nxvl> persia: since we need an archive admin for that
<persia> nxvl: Additionally, anything on MoM or mdt that would break FF but wants an update is fair game.
<RainCT> persia: hehe
<persia> nxvl: syncs aren't out.  We just need to get them approved and subscribed to the archive admins in the next 220 minutes.
 * Adri2000 notes that DaD nicely shows new upstream releases with bold red :)
<RainCT> what's mdt?
<persia> Adri2000: Excellent point.
<persia> Anything in RED on DaD ought get a look, especially as Debian is near frozen, so updates are only likely where required.
<persia> mdt is http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/multidistrotools/ : http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/multidistrotools/universe.html is probably the link most interesting to us.
 * smarter bbl
<mok0> persia, what are those "changelog.intrepid" and "changelog.historical" in linux-rt?
<sebner> persia: hey, you uploaded uqm. wuhu \o/
<persia> mok0: From what I understand, changelog.historical is from the kernel when it was all together, and changelog.intrepid is for the new linux-rt kernel package.
<persia> kernel packaging is rather frustratingly confusing, as it pulls in stuff from all over the place, and doesn't actually have any source.
<persia> sebner: I did say I would, didn't I?
<persia> sebner: Also, you got a special exception, as it didn't need to be uploaded today.
<persia> Did my connection drop again?
<persia> No.  Hurrah!
<mok0> Only 1 package left in "advocated packages", if there's someone up to it, please have a look. I already advocated it.
<emgent> back
<persia> mok0: The other three may be archived?
<sebner> emgent: norsetto \o/
<emgent> heya norsetto
<persia> emgent: Excellent :)
<norsetto> hi gents and ladies
<persia> norsetto: Welcome back :)
<persia> norsetto: 205 minutes left until FeatureFreeze :)
<sebner> norsetto: hide or persia is going crazy :P
<emgent> persia: :)
<sebner> too late xD
<emgent> now, rock'n'roll
 * norsetto gets his defrosters ready
<sebner> persia: did you saw. uqm amd64 build has a chroot problem. *give back*
<persia> norsetto: https://bugs.launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-universe-sponsors/+bugs?field.tag=uus-pre-ff-810&field.tags_combinator=ANY&search=Search is the key link to keep empty, although it keeps getting more.
<persia> There's stuff on REVU, and DaD is highlighting any obvious FF-breaking merges in RED.
<persia> sebner: What's the URL to the build?
<sebner> persia: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17122329/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-amd64.uqm_0.6.2.dfsg-8ubuntu1_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz
<norsetto> persia: I see there is some kind of very subtle hints you are trying to pass which is apparently lost on me
<persia> sebner: No, the link to the page that has that link.
<sebner> persia: hehe. true https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/uqm/0.6.2.dfsg-8ubuntu1/+build/702471
<persia> norsetto: Essentially, we've 201 minutes to sponsor everything that would otherwise require an FFe, and to get any new packages we want from REVU, or updated sources from Debian.
<norsetto> persia: oh, I apparently lost my ability to speack English
<norsetto> persia: seriously though, I'm off to bed, was a long day today for me
<persia> norsetto: Basta leggere
<persia> Ah, too bad.  We could use your help.  Sleep well.
<mok0> err looked at wxwidgets, but can't find 2.8.8.1
<sebner> norsetto: nighty
<persia> devfil: Any ideas?
<devfil> persia: let me read
<RainCT> night norsetto
<norsetto> night everybody
<persia> sebner: uqm given back
<devfil> persia: wxwidgets2.8 2.8.8.1?
<persia> devfil: Yep.  mok0 can't find it.
<devfil> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wxwidgets2.8/+bug/251260
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251260 in wxwidgets2.8 "Please upgrade wxwidgets2.8 to 2.8.8.1 version." [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<sebner> persia: :) /me is now going back to work and filing sync bugs \o/
<persia> Excellent.  Only 194 minutes left.
<devfil> mok0: wxpython.org
<devfil> you also can use get-orig-source provided with the package (best solution)
<mok0> devfil: yes, I looked there
<persia> mok0: I'm archiving the three packages fully advocated on REVU.  You've uploaded, right?
<mok0> persia: yes
<persia> mok0: Thanks for the confirmation.  Uploaded.
 * persia gets distracted by real life and disappears for ~15 minutes
<RainCT> is someone else already looking at rsplib?
<mok0> RainCT: not to my knowledge
<RainCT> mok0: uhm.. why do all descriptions in debian/control start by an empty line?
<RainCT> and is there a needs-packaging bug for it?
<devfil> mok0: have you found the tarball?
<mok0> devfil: no
<mok0> devfil: I am trying to get the source package
<devfil> mok0: you can use the actual intrepid package to download the new tarball
<RainCT> (found the needs-packaging bug)
<devfil> just change the version on debian/rules and use get-orig-source
<ScottK-laptop> RainCT: Not in my experience.
<ScottK-laptop> Debian BTS is definitely faster.
<ScottK-laptop> mok0: I think the packaging is fine.
<ScottK-laptop> mok0: If you want me to advocate it and we can test later, that's fine.
<mok0> ScottK: ok, I will advocate it then
<ScottK-laptop> mok0: Since you uploaded it, it's automatically advocated by you.
<ScottK-laptop> mok0: I added advocation, so you can upload it.
<ScottK-laptop> mok0: Did you see I uploaded your other one?
<mok0> ScottK: yes, I did, thanks a lot
<RainCT> mok0: I'm pbuilding rsplib.. will upload it if it build fine :)
<RainCT> *builds
<mok0> ScottK: I uploaded the eee thingie.
<mok0> ScottK: Thinking of getting the 901 when it appears in Denmark :-)
<smarter> persia: have you testbuilt extremetuxracer yet?
<smarter> 'cause it's already 11 PM here and I'll soon be off to bed
<persia> smarter: Not yet.  I'll probably be another 30 minutes or so before I get to it.
<smarter> 'kay
<persia> Anyone else have a gap sooner to help smarter be able to go to bed earlier?
<smarter> :)
<emgent> persia: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17124866/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-amd64.pgbouncer_1.1.2-1ubuntu1_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz
<persia> emgent: What's the page that links that?
<emgent> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pgbouncer/1.1.2-1ubuntu1
<emgent> chroot problem in amd64 build box
<stefanlsd> dev week is gonna be great
<emgent> stefanlsd: :)
<stefanlsd> So this is the end of new stuff in Intrepid?
<james_w> ok, sorry to do this, but would someone be willing to sponsor a package update for me?
<james_w> my usual sponsor is not here right now
<james_w> http://people.ubuntu.com/~jamesw/packages/bzr-builddeb-2.0/bzr-builddeb_2.0~0ubuntu1.dsc
<james_w> the packaging changes are trivial (debian/changelog, debian/NEWS, debian/copyright)
<james_w> I've tested building, installing and using.
<james_w> and I'm the upstream author.
<mok0> RainCT: Did you take a look at rsplib?
<james_w> mok0: thanks for uploading my two packages
<mok0> james_w: they were important packages to get into ii
<mok0> james_w: looking forward to play with them myself :-)
<james_w> yeah, it could make our tools much more robust, and then some cool stuff may grow out of it.
<devfil> mok0: thanks from me for gui-ufw
<mok0> devfil: anything that makes ufw easier for users :-)
<devfil> mok0: I have discovered it reading brainstorm, it is really requested
<mok0> devfil: cool. I don't spend much time reading brainstorm myself
<devfil> some ideas are really interesting
<mok0> devfil: I agree
<RainCT> mok0: yep, build fine.. uploading now
<mok0> devfil: ubuntuforums and brainstorm make Ubuntu very special for users
<mok0> RainCT: great, thx
<devfil> mok0: I don't read much ubuntuforums, but I spend hours reading brainstorm
<mok0> We have to make a big effort in the next cycle dedicated to REVU
<smarter> persia: you're on it now? :)
<persia> smarter: Apparently my estimate was a little off.  I'm waiting for a build to finish, but it's next in the queue.
<mok0> I have the feeling that many REVU contributors are pretty frustrated
<persia> I have the feeling that nearly all REVU contributors are frustrated.  We didn't really do much REVU this cycle, and it shows.
<smarter> persia: ok, thanks
<directhex> i prefer to work directly on debian versus revu. but the lenny freeze has bitten me
<RainCT> persia: btw, nixternal said that I can take over the coordinator pos. I've to mail -motu somewhen but I'm not sure if makes sense now with the freeze
<devfil> directhex: +1
<wgrant> I cannot support any plan to increase REVU efforts.
<wgrant> Why not just have people go to Debian?
<directhex> hence mono-basic in revu. i'd rather it hit sid
<persia> RainCT: Most of the coordinator work over the freeze period involves cleaning up the old "Needs Work" packages and setting expectations properly for the next release.
<persia> I'd be happy if you want REVU Coordinator: I was afraid it would be me again next cycle :)
<devfil> persia: if I want a package that I've uploaded in debian (but now in NEW) in ubuntu, do you suggest me to upload it now on REVU (is a really simple) or to request a freeze exception later?
<RainCT> persia: alright, I'll write a mail within the next days then :)
<persia> devfil: IF you think you can get two advocates in the next 133 minutes, upload to REVU.  Otherwise, it's better to seek a freeze exception.
<devfil> persia: it is a simple gtk gui for virtualbox and doesn't have problems at all
<ScottK-laptop> persia: Since it's been uploaded to Debian, I think one is enough.
<devfil> maybe the best solution is to upload it now as it is not important to require a freeze exception
<ScottK-laptop> devfil: Freeze exceptions for New packages are very hard to get.
<mok0> Can someone please try clicking on "google-gadget" on REVU?
<mok0> I get a strange error
<devfil> ScottK-laptop: I know, this is why I'm uploading it
<persia> ScottK-laptop: In that case, I would expect you to advocate based on it being in Debian NEW, to state your point :)  But yes, otherwise I agree.
<mok0> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=google-gadgets
<persia> RainCT: ^^ Any ideas?
<ScottK-laptop> persia: Sync's of new packages from Debian don't take two sponsors.  Only one.  The fact that the mechanics might have to be a little unorthodox doesn't change that IMO.
<wgrant> I wonder if I add a custom error handler that tells people to upload to sid instead.
<wgrant> ScottK-laptop: It's not a package in Debian.
<ScottK-laptop> It's package that's been uploaded to Debian.  A very fine distinction.
<persia> ScottK-laptop: I understand your point.  On the other hand, I think it's easy enough to reflect that without changing the system.
<ScottK-laptop> Right.
<persia> ScottK-laptop: So whoever reviews the package can probably ask here and say "It's also in NEW", and get someone to ACK with little fuss.
<persia> (especially if the first person promises to upload)
<ScottK-laptop> Yes.
<ScottK-laptop> I'll be glad to if I'm around.
<RainCT> mok0: does the package have a changelog? :P
<mok0> RainCT: you mean the google one?
<mok0> RainCT: I can't get to it
<RainCT> yep. just fiex it
<RainCT> *fixed
<RainCT> mok0: the orig.tar.gz was missing for some reason and so dpkg-source -x wasn't executed
<devfil> ScottK-laptop, persia: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=vboxgtk
 * ScottK-laptop looks
<ScottK-laptop> devfil: You have a comment.
<devfil> ScottK-laptop: I removed also all papt stuff and changed the manpage "for the Ubuntu project"
<directhex> for the horde!
<ScottK-laptop> devfil: Say that in a comment.
<mok0> RainCT: thanks. Unfortunately the problems with that package are not yet fixed :-(
<persia> smarter: Why change from CDBS to non-CDBS?
<smarter> persia: to match Debian
<persia> Oh.  Am I looking at a debdiff from Ubuntu to new Ubuntu?
<persia> Can you attach a debdiff of your merge against Debian?
<smarter> good idea, sorry ^^
<devfil> ScottK-laptop: replied
<smarter> persia: debdiff uploaded
<persia> smarter: recollecting
<devfil> ScottK-laptop: if you want a diff between Debian debian dir and Ubuntu debian dir let me know
 * ScottK-laptop does svn up on his local copy of the papt repo.
<devfil> ok
<RainCT> good night
<ScottK-laptop> devfil: debian/virtualbox-gtk is in Debian, but not your Ubuntu package.
<directhex> mono-basic_1.9+dfsg-2_i386.changes uploaded successfully to localhost
<directhex>         Your Debian queue daemon
<devfil> ScottK-laptop: it shoudn't be there
<ScottK-laptop> devfil: It's in the tagged copy of the debian/dir in the papt repo.
<persia> 100 minutes to go.  Sponsors: not much left!
<devfil> ScottK-laptop: uhm, maybe I forgot to remove it from svn, but as you can see in the install file it is not installed
<devfil> ScottK-laptop: http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/python-apps/packages/vboxgtk/trunk/debian/install?op=diff&rev=1659&sc=1
<devfil> ScottK-laptop: substituted by http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/python-apps/packages/vboxgtk/trunk/debian/links?op=diff&rev=1659&sc=1
<persia> smarter: Looks clean.  Pushing.
<smarter> persia: great
<smarter> good night everybody
<persia> smarter: Sleep well, and thanks for staying up to look at this.
<jpds> bonsoir smarter
<smarter> hasta luego jpds
 * jpds closes some ubuntu-dev-tools bugs before heading off himself.
<ScottK-laptop> devfil: Who sponsored it in Debian?
<devfil> ScottK-laptop: POX
<ScottK-laptop> OK.
<ScottK-laptop> POX_ should apply for MOTU so he can advocate.
<persia> https://bugs.launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-universe-sponsors/+bugs?field.tag=uus-pre-ff-810&field.tags_combinator=ANY&search=Search now has 18 bugs.  Let's get them done in the next 88 minutes :)
<devfil> gh... my wxwidgets2.8!
<persia> I know I don't have a build system capable of building that one :(
<devfil> persia: the build logs are available on my ppa
<ScottK-laptop> mok0 has done wxwidgets before.
<devfil> only them
<persia> devfil: Yes, but I only upload that which I can build (except when I make mistakes).  Maybe I'm too conservative, but that's how I do it.
<devfil> persia: yes, however I think that wxwidgets2.8 can get the freeze exception, 2.8.8.1 is a bugfixonly release
<ScottK-laptop> devfil: Advocated.
<persia> devfil: Sure, but if we can get it in now, it's less work for the motu-release team later, as we know we want it.
<persia> ScottK-laptop: Based on your previous assertion, if I ACK it also, will you upload?
<RAOF> Gah!  Why does http://pastebin.com/f5b960558 run configure-stamp twice?
<ScottK-laptop> persia: Sure.
<devfil> persia: uhm... it needs 48 minutes on ppa if I remember right to build, what do you think?
<azeem> RAOF: configure is PHONY
<directhex> RAOF, configure is what azeem said
<azeem> RAOF: build should probably depend on configure-stamp
<persia> devfil: What's the REVU URL?
<RAOF> azeem: but configure-stamp isn't.
<devfil> persia: it is a bug https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wxwidgets2.8/+bug/251260
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251260 in wxwidgets2.8 "Please upgrade wxwidgets2.8 to 2.8.8.1 version." [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<azeem> RAOF: well, my gut feeling; I can't cite the make manual chapter now :-/
<devfil> persia: or are you talking about vboxgtk?
<azeem> or blame dh7
<RAOF> I can't blame dh7; it never calls configure :)
<directhex> phony has configure (which runs configure-stamp) and build (which runs configure which runs configure-stamp), no?
<azeem> RAOF: hrm, could be a phony patch target imported from dpatch as well
<azeem> or something like that
<directhex> or maybe i'm just lost
<RAOF> Yes.  So, build calls configure, which checks for configure-stamp; it doesn't exist, so configure-stamp is called.  Then install calls build which calls configure which checks for configure-stamp which now exists
<azeem> RAOF: however, it's outdated, as configure is PHONY
<azeem> AIUI
<persia> devfil: vboxgtk
<devfil> persia: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=vboxgtk
<persia> (or whatever package was in Debian NEW)
<ScottK-laptop> That's the one.
<persia> ScottK-laptop: It's all yours.
<azeem> RAOF: also consider running make -d -f debian/rules build or something
<devfil> persia, ScottK-laptop: thanks also for this
<ScottK-laptop> devfil and persia: Uploaded.  I'll archive it too.
<directhex> Subject: 	mono-basic_1.9+dfsg-2_i386.changes is NEW
<persia> Only 74 minutes left, and still 18 bugs needing sponsoring.  Does anyone else have free build cycles?
<RAOF> azeem: Aha. patch is phony, so always gets rebuild, triggering a rebuild of configure-stamp!
<james_w> persia: I can test build if that is what you are after
<devfil> persia: I'm uploading wxwidgets2.8 to my PPA
<james_w> persia: I understand if that doesn't get you to where you want to be
<persia> james_w: Well, yes, but really I want sponsors to build the source, test the result, sign, and upload.  I'm not sure how much you can help with that.
<persia> devfil: Doesn't help me, but might help someone else.
<james_w> persia: not really, I'd only be weeding things out.
<persia> james_w: Well, if you've time and want to look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-universe-sponsors/+bugs?field.tag=uus-pre-ff-810&field.tags_combinator=ANY&search=Search and see if you can find anything that isn't realy to go, that could be helpful.  Even better if you can make sure it is ready to go before a sponsor gets to it.
<james_w> persia: I'll do what I can
<persia> james_w: 8 of them are sync requests, which are probably the easiest place to start.
<jelmer> persia, does that mean whatever is not tagged uus-pre-ff-810 won't make it into intrepid?
 * persia wants more processors and more memory and more minutes :)
 * Laney screams
 * ScottK-laptop considers that the only way to stop getting mail list invites for indirect subscriptions is to deactivate himself from ubuntu-dev.
<persia> jelmer: No.  It means that the sponsors aren't reviewing things without that tag during the next 69 minutes, and anything that doesn't get uploaded in that time needs a Feature Freeze exception.
<persia> Laney: Why?
 * devfil thinks that persia want to stop the time
<Laney> Oh no worries, just got to make a small change
<Laney> FF paranoia
<persia> Laney: Remember that you can still fix bugs post FF, just not introduce features.
<Laney> persia: Yes, it's a package update
<Laney> as in new version
<Laney> althought the original sponsorship request was a couple of days ago, so I guess it'll be fine anyways
<persia> Yeah, that needs to happen right this moment, and if it takes you a while to do, you'll be too late.
<persia> Which bug?
<Laney> bug #261158
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261158 in nanoweb "Please update nanoweb to 2.2.9" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261158
<jelmer> persia, ah, ok
<Laney> (personally I'd leave the php4 alternatives in)
<persia> php4 is dead, and we want it that way.
 * jelmer looks forward to filing 7 ff exceptions
<slangasek> php4 is dead, references to it ought to be dropped wherever feasible
<Laney> Is it supported in any releases currently?
<persia> It's in Dapper, but it's not supported upstream, and unlikely to be well maintained in Dapper as a result.
<Laney> But php5 is also in dapper...
 * Laney removes
<ajmitch> security support for php4 has stopped
<persia> Laney: Yeah, you need to update, push the new debdiff, and set the status to something better.
<ajmitch> (from upstream)
<Laney> I'll do it now, easy change
<persia> ajmitch: Indeed.
<persia> ajmitch: Want to help clear the queue?
<persia> Oh, and Good Morning :)
<ajmitch> persia: for what?
 * ajmitch is at work, been organising hardware upgrades & annoying out-of-hours work
<persia> ajmitch: FeatureFreeze is in 62 minutes, so we're trying to get everything listed at https://bugs.launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-universe-sponsors/+bugs?field.tag=uus-pre-ff-810&field.tags_combinator=ANY&search=Search sponsored beforehand.
<persia> Oh, well, if you're busy at work, then maybe not so much :(
<ajmitch> yeah
<ajmitch> and I don't have an updated intrepid pbuilder
<persia> And you live down the wrong end of narrow tubes
#ubuntu-motu 2008-08-28
<ajmitch> unfortunately
<ajmitch> LaserJock will help
<LaserJock> uh oh
<LaserJock> I was wondering if anybody has looked at maxima?
<Laney> persia: There we go, new iteration up there.
<Laney> Night night
<persia> Laney: DId you also adjust the status to something other than "Incomplete" ?
<Laney> persia: I did
<persia> LaserJock: tuxmaniac was in earlier looking at stuff, but I haven't seen maxima.
<persia> Still 57 minutes left though.
 * persia definitely needs faster builds
<directhex> MOAR CORES!
<Laney> Does it actually have to be sponsored by then? Can't there just be a general FF exception for bugs with this tag?
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> I don't think I can even build maxima in 57 minutes
 * ajmitch certainly hasn't upgraded his box at home for awhile
<persia> Laney: No.  This tag is to concentrate the sponsors to help meet the deadline.  It doesn't mean it's an exception.
<persia> LaserJock: In that case, you'll need an FFe to get it in.  That's part of what's costing me cores: I'm building heaps of things in the background.
<directhex> ch-ch-ch-ch-check it out! very last item on http://ftp-master.debian.org/new.html
<devfil> persia: 19 items...
<Laney> persia: I was proposing there *could* be such an exception so that you guys don't need to rush tonight. I thought that was the original intent of the tag.
<Laney> But I'm off to bed. Night!
<persia> devfil: Thanks for the update, but with only 47 minutes left, somehow that seems to be the wrong direction :)
<persia> Laney: It was, and the list was about 60 items on Friday.  We always have to rush tonight.
<devfil> persia: can I do to help you? I don't want to go to sleep right now :P
<devfil> s/can/what can/
<persia> devfil: Nothing really, unfortunately.  At this point, it's mostly all sponsoring that needs doing.  There's not really time for much else.
<persia> Anyone who can build and upload, please take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-universe-sponsors/+bugs?field.tag=uus-pre-ff-810&field.tags_combinator=ANY&search=Search
<persia> Most of them can build in the background whilst you do something else.  About half of them include fixes for bugs deemed RC in Debian.
<devfil> persia: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-gnome2/+bug/249505 this seems to not provide additional features, so we can remove the tag
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249505 in meta-gnome2 "Please merge meta-gnome 2.22.2~3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New]
<persia> devfil: Thanks.  Please do so.
<devfil> persia: done
<persia> RainCT: Were you working on bug #246017 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246017 in sugar "Please sync sugar 0.81.4-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246017
<persia> mok0: Do you have time for wxwidgets?
<LaserJock> persia: what's the best workflow for those?
<persia> LaserJock: Syncs need a test-build, rdepends check, and upload.
<LaserJock> upload?
<persia> For these, unsubscribe the team, test, and push to the archive admins (you have 39 minutes).
<persia> Err.  No.  ACK & subscribe archive-admins
<persia> For the merge, it's standard merge workflow.
<LaserJock> are the syncs actually going to be processed though?
<persia> For the new upstreams (malbolge, glom, supercollider, flashplugin-nonfree, keytouch), verify upstream, apply the diff, check the package against the current version, check rdpends, and upload.
<devfil> persia: mok0 there is no in chan
<persia> I very much suspect the archive admins will impose the same rule as previously: anything requested by teh deadline will be handled.
<persia> Otherwise, we're all grumpy about the lack or archive-admins, and it gets messy (this happened once, which is why it's so important to hit the timestamp)
<persia> devfil: Indeed, but I don't know that there isn't another nick that sends hints :)
<persia> slangasek: If you're still about, can you confirm that anything that gets requested by the deadline will be processed when the archive-admins get around to it (for NEW and syncs)?
<slangasek> persia: only on the grounds that I'll spend my time on this in the next 24h, yes :)
<persia> slangasek: Thank you :)
<persia> And actually, from my memory of previous releases, getting NEW cleared sometimes took two or three archive-admin days (as you are all busy with other things as well).
 * persia takes supercollider
<persia> 16 yet unclaimed.  33 minutes.  We can do this.
<LaserJock> persia: are we assigning to ourselves?
<slangasek> persia: NEW was cleared yesterday
<persia> LaserJock: I always do (although I try to remember to unsubscribe the team beforehand)
<james_w> slangasek: we filled it again :-)
<slangasek> heh
<persia> slangasek: Wise, that.  Means you only get our new stuff for tomorrow :)
<devfil> slangasek: there are new packages :)
<persia> RainCT: NCommander: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=sced
 * persia skips sced
<LaserJock> persia: I just grabbed nanoweb and kaya
<devfil> persia: ~ppa1 kills revu
<ma10> :(
<ma10> we're cut off form civilization
<persia> Sorry.  Putting more in the queue means more that won't make FF, and anything not scheduled for FF isn't likely to get any attention now.
<persia> You can always go fix bugs, but you'll have to wait to get sponsored.
<james_w> I'm almost ready to say that I think the 3 are ready to do
<NCommander> Plenty of time to work on backports
 * persia notices supercollider was removed from hardy for being pointlessly buggy, and decides not to put it back without a proper review.
<directhex> NCommander, [00:12] <directhex> ch-ch-ch-ch-check it out! very last item on http://ftp-master.debian.org/new.html
<NCommander> Nice work directhex
<NCommander> now if only someone would sponsor codeblocks for me
 * RAOF notes that when trying to preserve a file across dh_clean calls it's important that it doesn't have the suffix ".orig"
<NCommander> Well, I should have a bunch of free DDs in half an hour
<directhex> NCommander, turns out my sponsor was getting svn-buildpackage syntax wrong
<directhex> NCommander, all i need is for NEW to take less than 20 minutes, for a sync in intrepid! :p
<persia> directhex: That's exceedingly unlikely.
<NCommander> Well, it could wait a few months
<NCommander> my pangomm package is still stuck in the NEW queue
<RAOF> Take that, build-twice-in-a-row bug!
<directhex> yeah, but nobody likes pango. this is visual basic we're talking about! who can say no?
<persia> RAOF: Can I pull you away from deep bug fixing for 19 minutes?  We've only 13 bugs left to sponsor.
<directhex> RAOF, i had an infuriating one of those for monodoc. spent literally hours on it. was unpatching before cleaning. oops.
<RAOF> persia: This bug fixing is also for FF.
<persia> RAOF: Awww...
<RAOF> persia: This is gnome-do-plugins 0.6, which I'd quite like in :)
<persia> superm1: What do you have planned for the next 18 mintues?  Time to help out with the queue?
<superm1> persia, is the freeze defined that hard down to 18 minutes? :)
<persia> bddebian!  We need you.  We've only a few bugs left in https://bugs.launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-universe-sponsors/+bugs?field.tag=uus-pre-ff-810&field.tags_combinator=ANY&search=Search and only 18 minutes to get them uploads.
<persia> superm1: Yep.
<superm1> persia, i can in a few minutes sure
<persia> superm1: Great.  we've only 14 left, but there's not much time.
<superm1> UUS queue?
<bddebian> persia: Bah, I'm useless anymore
<LaserJock> persia: glom is Fix Released for Intrepid (has open Hardy task) shall I remove the tag?
<persia> bddebian: I know you.  You can sponsor stuff like nobody else.
<bddebian> heh
<persia> LaserJock: Please.
<persia> SRUs are clearly not FF stuff.
<persia> An even dozen left.  Who likes Flash?  Should we use Flash 10?  Now's your chance to make it work!
<devfil> persia: I don't like that SRU in general...
<persia> Also, there's a nice upstream bugfix release of WX there.
<persia> devfil: Comment in the bug.  For the next 15 minutes, I'm *only* interested in FF stuff.
 * james_w curses as testing *neur has left him in a character set he doesn't recognise in his terminal
<bddebian> It's freakin' feature freeze already?
<directhex> last time i tried flash 10 it was slow as molasses
<directhex> compared to 9, anyway
<persia> bddebian: In 13 minutes.  That's why I'm looking for all the sponsors I can find to hit the last bugs.
<superm1> okay i'll take this merge one
<superm1> for gxneur
<bddebian> Shite, I don't even think I have a working Intrepid pbuilder at the moment :(
<persia> superm1: If you're daring gxneur, perhaps you'll also take the rest of *neur?
<persia> (xneur, kxneur)
<joh> Hi, are there any way to receive email notifications on new comments to my REVU packages?
<superm1> i can't commit that far, i'm multitasking on some other stuff right now
<persia> joh: Subscribe to the REVU email list, but you get *all* revu comments.
<james_w> superm1: gxneur says it requires xneur to go though
<superm1> gar.
<LaserJock> taking libcairo-ruby
<joh> persia: *shrug* I guess I can filter mine out. Thanks.
<persia> Down to 11!  With 11 minutes to go.
<devfil> 1 for minutes
<devfil> s/s/
<devfil> /
<superm1> persia, sorry i dont think i'll be able to do any of these within 11 minutes, my sbuild can't exactly pull these packages fast over 3G/bluetooth internet
<persia> bddebian: Does the updated lordsawar beat all previous versions without question on all fronts?
<persia> superm1: I understand.  Thanks for trying.  Anything you're feeling confident about in that timeframe would be great.  Anything else can apply for FFe.
<james_w> ok, *neur build, install, start tested
<directhex> bedtime.
<james_w> comments in the respective bugs
<persia> superm1: There's also the option of trusting james_w, if you're in a trusting mood.
<bddebian> persia: Quite a few bugfixes
<persia> bddebian: OK.  Pushing a sync request then.
<superm1> i'm not much of a trusty kind of person with people that i've never even chatted with...
<bddebian> persia: Of course it probably has 0 users anyway :)
<james_w> superm1: that's sensible
<persia> bddebian: It has you, which ought be enough for any upstream :)
<superm1> james_w, if you've got build logs however?
<bddebian> persia: Heh
<superm1> can you upload those?  i'd be more apt to sponsor if i could see that these syncs really did build OK
<LaserJock> persia: what a good way to check rdepends? libcairo-ruby has a few
<joh> persia: Where might I find info about the REVU mailing list?
<persia> LaserJock: Well, you could check for API/ABI type changes.  No idea how to do that for a Ruby library.
<persia> joh: Used to be on REVU.  Ask NCommander where it went.
<james_w> superm1: not complete, sorry. my scollback isn't big enough for the start of the first.
<LaserJock> persia: that's why I dislike working on libs ;-)
<superm1> james_w, ah okay.  if you switch to sbuild someday, it keeps logs for you :)
<james_w> superm1: these packages should get an easy FFe I think though.
<superm1> james_w, yeah probably
<persia> I suspect much of this will, I just thought we'd save some people some effort.
<james_w> superm1: I'll consider it. Also, we did have breakfast one morning, but that's not good grounds for trusting my technical knowledge :-)
<kolby> how many of you are going to the coffee meeting thing in September?
<superm1> james_w, yeah after i /whois'ed I recognized your name, but you understood what i meant :)
<joh> persia: Alright, thanks.
<joh> Anyone got time to review my package? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=alarm-clock-applet thanks!
<RAOF> Gah.  Out of time :)
<james_w> is that it?
<james_w> nice work everyone, same time next year?
 * persia sounds the big buzzer, and thanks everyone for playing
<RAOF> Oh, well.  I'll push Do through Debian and then file a FFe for the sync instead. :/
<kolby> joh:  I'm installing it right now
<kolby> joh: do you have a homepage for it?
<joh> kolby: Great, thanks. Yes I do: http://alarm-clock.pseudoberries.com/
<persia> james_w: Nah: we'll do this again in mid-February.
<james_w> Dear motu-release, I would appreciate an email outlining procedures, expectations, and limitations for the freeze, would someone be able to do that?
<persia> james_w: Sending a request to the ML for that would likely be better.  That said, there are docs on Feature Freeze exceptions on the wiki.
<james_w> persia: yeah, but "same time in six months" just isn't as snappy. I'm lobbying to get the release schedule changed to make my jokes work better.
<persia> It's mostly a matter of filing a bug, justifying the changes, including the diff for review, and subscribing motu-release.
<joh> I guess my package just missed the deadline :P
<persia> james_w: I see.  Count me in the opposition: I really don't want to see more than 15 weeks between archive open and feature freeze: it's just too much to try to clean up after.
<persia> joh: For intrepid, yes.
 * persia sends apologies to the remaining 11 unsponsored bugs.
 * joh blames non-existant REVU email notifications
<james_w> persia: yeah, I should do that. There's a lot of new people, and I seem to remember there being a discussion six months ago where someone said "we should have explained our expectations, and how we would judge the requests better". I think a mail is a good idea.
<persia> joh: Well, actually, better to blame the fact that we had only one REVU day all cycle.  We usually have 10-15, so this cycle almost nothing got in.
<kolby> joh:  If this is the same alarm clock applet I'm thinking of.  Then it's very good.  Got me to work on time.
<joh> persia: Ah, well I was late with my reply as well :-(
<joh> kolby: Might be ;-) Does it look like the screenshots from the website?
<persia> joh: There's always next cycle.  The REVU Coordinator for intrepid+1 has already started planning, and we can expect it to be very dynamic.
<persia> Release is only two months away, after which it's a free-for-all for REVU and the like.
<joh> persia: Yeah, I've got PPA packages anyways so it's not that big of a deal :-) Would be cool to have it in universe though!
<NCommander> joh, where what went?
<joh> NCommander: Information on the REVU mailing list.
<NCommander> thats been broken sinec before I became an admin
<NCommander> Its a mailer issue
<joh> Aw... Would be very nice with email notifications in REVU. Where do I file the feature request? ;)
<NCommander> Talk to sistpoty on #ubuntuwire, he's the sysadmin
<joh> Ah, already there - https://blueprints.launchpad.net/revu/+spec/global-subscription
<NCommander> Launchpad #145267
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 145267 in libgems-ruby "Add rubygems bin to PATH" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/145267
<ScottK> Oh dear lord no.
<NCommander> ScottK, ?
<NCommander> *only did that so I could find that bug*
<ScottK> Gems in the path.  Argh.
<NCommander> But as I read it
<NCommander> ARGH
 * ScottK files bug.
<NCommander> For the love of stupid
<NCommander> CPAN drops in the path, but removing that from Perl would close to impossible
<NCommander> ScottK, see the message on the list "How not to work with upstream"
<ScottK> Yeah.
<joh> Oh well, nice work everyone, I'm off. Nite!
<ScottK> Bug 262063
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262063 in libgems-ruby "rubygems bin in PATH potentially breaks other applications and violates all sense of decency in packaging." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262063
<LaserRock> lol
<NCommander> Does Soyuz support UNACCEPT?
<devfil_2> persia: ok
<superm1> TheMuso, i just used update-maintainer, and that was the result.  is that behavior changed in the intrepid release of devscripts?
<LaserRock> yep
<superm1> we should backport it then
<NCommander> ScottK, I think this bug rates Critical since it also greatly violates the Debain FHS
<NCommander> And it could easily hose someones system if installed
<TheMuso> superm1: yeah its been changed.
<NCommander> (it installs symlinks into /usr/local)
<ScottK> superm1: Who was the sponsor?
<superm1> ScottK, how can I find out?
<ScottK> Grab the .dsc file from the source package, run gpg --verify on it.
<ScottK> That'll give you the key ID.
<ScottK> You can usually search in LP or on the Ubuntu key server for that.
<superm1> well that can't be right.  it says christian marrilat.  which means that it was a sync then
<superm1> and yeah the dist is unstable, so nullack requested the sync i suppose
<superm1> lets see who ack'ed it
<ScottK> superm1: I'm less interested in knowing who it is than that they get feedback on the issue to the mistake isn't repeated.
<superm1> okay looks like LucidFox was the one who ack'ed.
<superm1> yeah exactly
<wgrant> An awful lot of packages FTBFSed because of that, but I forget to fix it and complain.
<wgrant> Damn uni.
<ScottK> Well we know who's job it is to complain then.
<ScottK> err complain/fix it
<superm1> well i've already fixed 3 packages that got hit by it in the last day
<superm1> i'm not sure how many are left
<NCommander> wgrant & superm1: If you can point me to the break list, I can help with the transition
<superm1> NCommander, well basically look at the rdepends on liblame0
<superm1> anything on that that hasn't been rebuilt yet
<NCommander> Oh that's pretty
<superm1> i'm not sure what has or hasn't; that's what transition bugs are for, to look at the list and keep track of it :)
<superm1> NCommander, well if lucidfox comes around soon, be sure to split up work his way.  i'm not sure it's worth making a transition bug at this point, but at least to finish off what's left
<RainCT> ScottK: May I /msg you?
<ScottK> Sure
<Laney> Hmm, I'll handle some of these lame rebuilds
 * Laney facepalms
<Laney> http://paste.ubuntu.com/41369/
<NCommander> lol at Laney
<Laney> :)
<NCommander> Launchpad needs a binary rebuild function ala Debian
 * Laney titters
<NCommander> woo, backport queue grows smaller and smaller
<superm1> binary rebuild wouldn't solve this transition problem
<superm1> you still need to modify build-depends on all these
<NCommander> oh d'oh
<NCommander> the dev package's name changed?
<superm1> yup
<Laney> Yep, that was the facepalming
<Laney> I'll do a transition bug if you want to coordinate on it
<ScottK> You're going to need a transitional package anyway for upgrades, so why not add the old package names back for transition, then you just HAVE to do rebuilds.
<Laney> ScottK: There's a Conflicts/Replaces set. Is that enough?
<superm1> i've wondered about this, why *do* you need transitional packages on upgrades?  how come the new dependencies aren't just sorted out?
<ScottK> I'm far to tired to remember right now, but I think not.
<Laney> I've no experience with this beyond doing simple rebuilds, so education much appreciated
<RAOF> Conflicts/Replaces doesn't quite work on dist-upgrades, for reasons which escape my mind for the moment.
<Laney> So what needs to be done besides adjusting the build-deps of liblame0's rdepends?
<superm1> was someone spreading word about it not working many years ago without explanation perhaps, and now it's just regular practice?  a'la all those access points you find in airports called "Free Public Wifi"
<superm1> which are of course really just adhoc networks broadcast from laptops due to a windows bug
<RAOF> superm1: I can hunt down a bug filed agains Miro by... pitti?  For a real transitional package to fix upgrades if you like.
<superm1> RAOF, actually it would be a good educational tool if you could see it
<RAOF> superm1: Hm.  It was pitti, but he just said "Miro needs to provide a real transitional package".
<ScottK> slangasek explained it to me once and it made sense.  As I said, I'm too tired to recall.
<slangasek> normally, you want transitional packages for those packages that a user will have installed directly (i.e., nothing above it in the dependency graph)
<superm1> so in the case of a library that came in from dependencies, you don't need such things?
<slangasek> so not for -data or -common or lib$foo
<slangasek> superm1: is there a package name I should be grepping for in scrollback?
<superm1> slangasek, well liblame-dev was renamed libmp3lame-dev
<superm1> and the person forgot to tell everyone who build-depended on liblame-dev to rebuild against the new package
<slangasek> heh
<slangasek> oh, hey lookie, libmp3lame-dev snuck into universe on hppa+sparc
 * slangasek shunt
<Laney> slangasek: So all we need to do is adjust the b-ds?
<slangasek> superm1: so for build-depends, /if/ the best procedure is to provide a transition rather than just forcing the reverse-deps to rebuild all at once (and I'm always a fan of gradual transitions for such things), you have to take into consideration whether anything has a versioned build-dep
<slangasek> since if there's a virtual build-dep, you have to use a real transitional package, due to lack of support for versioned Provides:
<superm1> ah
<slangasek> Laney: how many packages are we talking about?
<superm1> Laney, so what i'm doing on the packages i've touched is making them b-d on libmp3lame-dev | liblame-dev so that everything is still backportable
<Laney> slangasek: Approximately 12
<Laney> superm1: Right, makes sense
<slangasek> Laney: yeah, I don't have a strong opinion then; I guess none of these packages are from Debian since Debian doesn't have lame, so it's not like there's going to be a big package delta to maintain as a result of touching the packages
<NCommander> slangasek, I thought Debian has lame in non-free
<slangasek> no, there are patent encumberance issues
 * Laney nods
<Laney> superm1: Which ones are you going to do, then?
<NCommander> oh
<NCommander> Ok
 * NCommander continues to cut the backport NEW queue down to size
<verwilst> hm, i have a zabbix-proxy.init in my debian/ dir
<verwilst> and a dh_installinit -p $(PKG_PROXY_MYSQL) --name zabbix-proxy in my debian/rules
<verwilst> it should install the init file then, no?
<LaserJock> any motu-release about?
<Laney> NCommander: My inbox exploded due to your triaging today ;)
<Laney> good work!
<NCommander> Laney, I haven't started on dapper or gutsy yet
<NCommander> (I'm not going to bother with feisty, its leaving support in a month, then I'm simply going to close every bug)
<Laney> Surely the project will just be deleted?
<NCommander> Nope
<NCommander> Not if backports horay or warty are any indication.
<NCommander> or edgy
<superm1> Laney, i did mythtv,mythplugins, and transcode so far
<slangasek> NCommander: hmm?  by 'NEW' queue, do you mean something other than the binary/source NEW queue in LP?
<Laney> He means bugs int he "New" status
<slangasek> ah
<NCommander> the backports queue to make sure things can actually be backported before we point you at it ;-)
<Laney> superm1: OK, I'm just building mplayer atm
<NCommander> Laney, I recommend you add a rule to move all my emails to the trash, I already cut the que down to 47% NEW, so there is a lot more work to be done
<superm1> Laney, okay
<NCommander> (it was 82% new yesterday)
<superm1> Laney, was VLC on the list of rdepends?
<Laney> superm1: No
<Laney> Oh, mplayer FTBFS
<NCommander> Laney, looking at the list of people who are ubuntu backports, I'm probably going to be flooding the inbox of a few core-devs :-P
<jhalstead> is their a place I can go to get a package created?  Their is a walkthrough, that works well, that installs my printer.  But I've never been able to create a working package to reproduce the results.
<Laney> NCommander: At least they'll recognise your name when you come to apply for things
<Laney> ;)
<NCommander> Yeah
<NCommander> "Application for MOTU rejected"
<NCommander> "Sends too many emails cited as reason"
<LaserJock> NCommander: I imagine most of them are used to a lot of  mail, as long as it's useful mail I expect they won't mind ;-)
<Laney> "Make this man an archive admin right away"
<NCommander> LaserJock, my inbox says I've caused over 100 new messages
<NCommander> That may be a little excessive
<NCommander> Laney, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/hardy-backports - that looks much better considering what it used to look like
<Laney> I saw, it doe
<Laney> s
<LaserJock> NCommander: I *used* to get ~ 1000 bugmails a day
<NCommander> Laney, want to help with dapper backfixes ;-)?
<Laney> NCommander: I'll have a look next week, busy between now and then (except for tomorrow night)
<NCommander> Well, doing dapper ones is a hell of a lot more incompletes
<Laney> I bet
<Laney> Oh ffs, nothing wants to build
 * NCommander has done dapper security fixs
 * Laney stamps his feet
<NCommander> Laney, what's the bug?
<Laney> NCommander: Doing rebuilds for this lame thing, both of the ones I've tried have failed now
<Laney> mplayer and mpeg4ip
<Laney> mpeg4ip one looks solvable, but I don't know about mplayer
<NCommander> Laney, FTBFS logs?
<Laney> NCommander: If you like, one sec
<NCommander> wooo, backports down to 40% new (34 in the queue)
<Laney> NCommander: http://orangesquash.org.uk/~laney/laney-mplayer_1.0~rc2-0ubuntu14-amd64-20080828-2328
<Laney> brb, shower
<superm1> disable ivtv ao and vo i say
<superm1> unless you want to hunt down the cause of that
<superm1> possibly missing headers etc
<superm1> ivtv vo is  very rarely used these days
<NCommander> ivtv?
<NCommander> What is that?
<LaserJock> in-vitro TV? ;-)
<slangasek> why would ivtv vo be seldom used
<slangasek> ?
<slangasek> LaserJock, NCommander: driver for the Hauppauge PVR-350, for one
<NCommander> Oh, I used to have one of those
 * slangasek idly wonders whether recent X would do autoconfiguration magic on his PVR-350
 * NCommander keeps the backports queue low
<NCommander> weee
<superm1> slangasek, because it can't play mp4 files nicely
<slangasek> hmm, ok :)
<superm1> slangasek, and it's picky in the resolution of mp2 that it will play nice
 * NCommander has never seen an MP2 file in the wild
<superm1> well DVDs are all mpeg2
<superm1> and most files that are recorded from hauppauge pvr-xx are mpeg2
<superm1> as is everything you get over firewire from your cable company
<superm1> or anything broadcast atsc in the US
<RAOF> It wants DVD standard mpeg2?  There are a lot of ways to make DVD-incompatible mpeg2 streams :)
#ubuntu-motu 2008-08-29
<RAOF> And neither of the commonly used mpeg4 profiles, I guess.
<RAOF> You know the problem with CDBS-simple-patchsys?  The patches don't often have any justification headers.
<slangasek> the problem with cdbs-simple-patchsys is that a debdiff only ever shows an added patch, you don't have to add it to a sequence file, so you can't tell from a diff review alone whether it's done right
<RAOF> I'll admit, there are other defects.  That's just the one that annoyed me now :)
<RAOF> My gnome-power-manager has a nice set of lintian warnings.
<RAOF> Hm.  It occurs to me that is only unambiguous when spoken.  "My my, gnome-..." :)
<NCommander> slangasek, how's that different from quilt?
<slangasek> NCommander: ... because there *is* a sequence file, and you can tell at a glance whether the patch has been added there?
<NCommander> oh
<NCommander> d'oh
 * NCommander runs
<slangasek> and also see from the diff whether it's an addition to the file or a new file, so if it's the first patch you know to look closer to make sure debian/rules invokes quilt
<NCommander> ah
<NCommander> hey LaserJock
<LaserJock> hi
<NCommander> LaserJock, did you get my comments on the backport
<LaserJock> NCommander: yep
<NCommander> Patches are welcome
<NCommander> :-)
<LaserJock> patches?
<NCommander> To fix git-buildpackage on hardy so it installs
<LaserJock> well, I can just upload it if I want ;-)
<jscinoz> HMM
<jscinoz> anyone else notice that Revu seems to break for a package everytime you upload a new revision
<jscinoz> but seems to sort it self out a day or so later.
<jscinoz> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=google-gadgets fails and presents the user with a traceback >_<
<wgrant> I think that's it more likely that you keep finding bugs in it, and people keep fixing them.
<NCommander> its nice to know my code changes to revu broke things miserably
<NCommander> wgrant, hola
<NCommander> hola persia
<wgrant> NCommander: Hi. Remarkably bad timing you have there.
<NCommander> wgrant, why?
<wgrant> NCommander: Catching me just a few minutes after I left.
<NCommander> wgrant, oh :-P
<NCommander> wgrant, well, I always have bad timing
<NCommander> I'm told my mom went into labor at a very inconvenient time
<wgrant> Wow, -synaptics is rather busted.
<NCommander> wgrant, ?
<RAOF> I don't want to let my membership of ~motu expire, do I?
<jdong> RAOF: you don't want a life, do you?
<RAOF> I mean, it's not one of the teams that are deprecated.
<jdong> RAOF: it's the real team (the new one) isn't it?
<RAOF> Maybe? :)
<RAOF> There's also ~ubuntu-dev
<RAOF> Eh.  I'll hit "renew" anyway.
 * ajmitch is expired out of ~ubuntu-dev as well
<jdong> ubuntu-dev is the old one I thought.
<superm1> i thought ubuntu-dev was the parent one
<superm1> for ~motu and ~core-dev
<jdong> really?
<jdong> that could be.
<jdong> doesn't make sense for it to expire then
<superm1> RAOF, i think it would be funny though if it did expire and to renew it post expiration you had to perform a challenge
<superm1> like fix 35 bugs in 24 hours in a maximum of 3 packages or something
<superm1> make things interesting
<jdong> lol
 * ajmitch goes to file 40 bugs
<jdong> "HAHA you're 1 minute 35s too late... Now package eclipse 3.4"
<RAOF> BA BAW!
<Hobbsee> RAOF: i think you're only allowed to renew the ones you're suspposed to renew
<RAOF> Hobbsee: As in: you'll only be _asked_ about renewing the ones you're supposed to renew?
 * ScottK looks for some crackish stuff to upload, because it appears to be the in thing to do.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: no, you'll get asked about all of them.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: you'll have to contact a team admin for those you aren't to review, usually.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: automatix3?
<RAOF> ScottK: I suggest xserver-xgl.
<ScottK> I said crackish, not insane.
<RAOF> Crap.  Xserver-xgl.
<StevenK> How about noveau?
<superm1> how about a windows binary inside a source package again?
<RAOF> That's some high-grade crack that people enjoy!
<ScottK> superm1: If it's licensed correctly and depends on WINE, I can see where that might not be totally insane.
 * RAOF wonders how many people would care if xserver-xgl were to accidentally 'disappear'
<RAOF> Hey, popcon might answer that.
<jdong> RAOF: oh trust me those would be the worst complaints
 * ajmitch would care, deeply
<jdong> RAOF: people with the worst graphics cards in the world who also want to do 3D compositing effects?
<jdong> *shudder*
<RAOF> They need to be using <= Geforce2 before xgl is actually needed, right?
<RAOF> Popcon thinks ~30K people have xserver-xgl installed, making it 399th on the 'by vote' list.
<ajmitch> hysterical raisins?
<RAOF> With the small problem that it's crap, barely maintained upstream, and will take a lot of work to get it to build again.
<superm1> RAOF, is there a date that is assigned to?
<superm1> maybe 30k had it assigned at it's peak
<superm1> but now only 10 do
<ajmitch> RAOF: just because it's removed from the archive, doesn't mean that people can't keep it installed if they really need it
<superm1> and if you aren't rebuilding it again anytime soon, that's no better than the current
<superm1> removing it just prevents more people from making a mistake
<RAOF> True.  Ah... by vote it's only 2.5K used recently.
<ajmitch> there are probably still people using beryl
<RAOF> Right, that's enough for me.  Let's go file a removal request.
<ajmitch> beryl does show up on popcon, how unfortunate
<RAOF> Really?  Where?
<ajmitch> by_inst
<RAOF> :(
<tuxmaniac> heya gang
<tbielawa> ALO
<tbielawa> - caps, sorry
<dholbach> good morning
<quentusrex_lapto>  I'm trying to find out what is the best practice to create a package modifying package. I want to create a package for my local network that will modify settings files of other packages. But something that will withstand upgrading the original package.
<LaserJock> is there a motu-release person around?
<quentusrex_lapto> nope...
<dholbach> hey Koon!
<Koon> hello Daniel !
<Koon> How are you today ?
<dholbach> very good - how 'bout you?
<dholbach> somebody should add a patch to wtf so it knows what TGIF means :)
<Koon> good - good, but it's a good thing it's Friday, you're right
<dholbach> :-)
<dholbach> before our holidays we were in constant hectic and people visiting us on the weekend, after our holidays the same
<dholbach> so it's the first time in like 8 weeks or something that I'm going to buy records on the weekend again
<dholbach> yoohoo :)
 * dholbach missed doing that
<Koon> dholbach: the visiting-on-weekends season isn't over here, we still have visitors this weekend. But next week should be alright :)
<TheMuso> LaserJock: If you are still around, I am around.
<dholbach> :-)
<LaserJock> TheMuso: I've got a multiverse upstream ISV that wants to get a new version of their package into Intrepid (well and Hardy but I'm not going there yet)
<LaserJock> TheMuso: would a FFe be a good idea or do you guys really care?
<TheMuso> LaserJock: an FFE would be a good idea, but at this point it will likely have no problem getting through.
<LaserJock> TheMuso: ok, I just wondered since it's all binary. There's not much of a diff to look at
<TheMuso> LaserJock: Right.
<TheMuso> LaserJock: Do it early and we likely won't even look, just wave it through.
<LaserJock> TheMuso: k, they sent me an email with packages today. I'll likely get to it before the weekend is done
<TheMuso> righto
<Iulian> Good morning
<jpds> Morning.
 * NCommander is bored
<NCommander> jpds, know any good bugs that need work, or general release tasks?
<jpds> NCommander: bug #261930
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261930 in ubuntu-dev-tools "requestsync gets confused by epoch numbers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261930
<Iulian> Hey Jonathan.
<NCommander> What's the work on the fix so far?
<jpds> NCommander: None, bzr only marked the branch cos I put the wrong number after commit --fixes.
<NCommander> whoops ;-)
<geser> good morning
<Iulian> Morning geser
<huats> morning everyone
<Iulian> Hey
<NCommander> Ok
<sistpoty|work> hi folks
<dholbach> hi sistpoty|work
<sistpoty|work> hi dholbach
<huats> hello guys sistpoty|work and dholbach
<sistpoty|work> hi huats
<dholbach> hi huats
<huats> o/
<didrocks> dholbach: thanks for the upload :)
<dholbach> didrocks: de rien
<didrocks> :)
<dholbach> soren: new storm! :)
<Raybuntu> Hi all, i want to package this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/262230 but there is only a ppa where I can download the sources. Can I use the ppa?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262230 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Ubuntu LiveUSB" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> Process question: does anyone mind if somebody from ubuntu-release approves something that would normally be motu-release's job? The case at hand is bug 258989 that I think looks fine and seems to be fairly low-risk
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 258989 in ubuntu "Please sync python-protobuf 2.0.0~b-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/258989
<cjwatson> Put another way, should ubuntu-release be a member of motu-release?
<cjwatson> Also, I note that motu-release has no administrators. Presumably adding and removing members still needs to be done by Riddell, even though he's deactivated?
<dholbach> cjwatson: I think somebody of motu-council asked Riddell to pass over admin-ship, but I'm not sure who that was
<Riddell> I seem to remember that too, I expect I forgot about it
<dholbach> DktrKranz2 and sistpoty|work might be able to answer the other question
<Riddell> (not least because I've never had anything to do with motu-release)
<cjwatson> Riddell: aside from owning the team you mean? :)
<Riddell> yeah, apart from that
<dholbach> cjwatson: being deactivated has the advantage of not getting their bug mail :)
<Riddell> who's a good person to change the owner to?
<sistpoty|work> hm... imo it makes sense that ubuntu-release can approve any motu-release requests...
<sistpoty|work> we'll have a motu-release meeting in 12 minutes btw, I'll add that to the agenda (which only exists in my brain so far *g*)=
<Riddell> if I add ubuntu-release to the motu-release team will that mean extra bug mail for ubuntu-release?
<sistpoty|work> Riddell: no idea actually...
<soren> dholbach: re storm: Well, yes, but FF?
<sistpoty|work> however I guess such a policy wouldn't necessarily need to be reflected by team membership ;)
<dholbach> soren: man... it has debugging now and is supposed to be faster in some parts!
<soren> dholbach: Alright, I'll file an FFe. On Monday. I've got the day off.
<dholbach> soren: take it easy
<dholbach> soren: if you need someone to test it, let me know - harvest uses storm
<sistpoty|work> Riddell: maybe you could make motu-council the team owner? or would that cause bug mails to MC (dholbach?)?
<dholbach> sistpoty|work: not if MC is the owner, but deactivated in the team AFAIK
<sistpoty|work> ah :)
<dholbach> hey norsetto
 * dholbach hugs norsetto
 * norsetto hugs dholback back
<Riddell> "Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page."  oh well, guess I can't change the owner
<TheMuso> ScottK, sistpoty|work, DktrKranz, norsetto, will we meet in #ubuntu-meeting?
<norsetto> TheMuso: yes
<cjwatson> Riddell: extra bug mail> I think anyone in ubuntu-release should be able to cope
<cjwatson> (since they probably get more bug mail than they can read anyway so who cares ...)
<NCommander> TheMuso, can you do me a favor? I need a few builds retried but I need a core-dev to reset the build-record
<NCommander> (after the meeting)
<ScottK> NCommander: Simple bug fixes don't need motu-release approval.
<NCommander> Yeah, got your email
 * NCommander hides in his corner
<emgent> moin
<NCommander> morning ember
<NCommander> er emgent
<NCommander> damn autocomplete
<emgent> :)
<dholbach> Riddell: accepted the invitation, now how do I make it owner or change the parcipation status? :)
<Riddell> dholbach: I just made motu-council an administrator
<Riddell> but I can't change the owner
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> Riddell: let's talk to the guys in #launchpad
<geser> NCommander: re your alsaplayer debdiff: how do I apply it because the usual patch -p1 or -p0 don't work (and the dpatch doesn't look like a usual dpatch)
<NCommander> geser, just run the patch target, it runs fine
<NCommander> I used dpatch-edit-patch on intrepid which seemingly changes things
<Flannel> Riddell: I believe owner can only be changed by either a) the owner, or b) LP guys (or c] the previous owner leaves the team?)
<Riddell> I am the owner (for some unkent reason)
<Flannel> Alright, then a must not be true :)
<geser> NCommander: http://paste.ubuntu.com/41509/
<NCommander> geser, dpatches aren't valid "patchs"
<NCommander> YOu have to use dpatch to apply it
<NCommander> Oh wait
<NCommander> The debdiff came out screwy
<directhex> isn't the reverse the case?
<NCommander> WTF
<NCommander> I think I reversed the patch
<directhex> AFAIK dpatches are patches
<directhex> jms@osc-franzibald:/tmp/mono-1.9.1+dfsg$ patch -p1 < debian/patches/remove_arg_max_check_r101444.dpatch
<directhex> patching file mono/io-layer/wapi_glob.c
<NCommander> geser, http://paste.ubuntu.com/41511/
<cjwatson> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~motu-release/+reassign ?
<cjwatson> oh, never mind, just caught up on #launchpad
<geser> NCommander: hmm, still the same
<dholbach> cjwatson: so you're sure about adding ubuntu-release as a member?
<NCommander> The patch looks valid O_o;
<cjwatson> dholbach: it's fine from our point of view
<NCommander> Please someone else test it so I'm sure I'm not loosing my mind
<dholbach> cjwatson: ok.. I'll wait for sistpoty|work's go-ahead after the meeting
<sistpoty|work> dholbach, cjwatson: was already discussed, no objections
<dholbach> alrighty
<cjwatson> cool, thanks
<dholbach> cjwatson: invitation went out
<dholbach> cjwatson: let me know when you accepted it
<cjwatson> dholbach: it doesn't seem to be reaching me so far ...
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> https://launchpad.net/~motu-release/+members shows ubuntu-release as pending
<cjwatson> my procmail.log has no record of it
<huats> norsetto: you are here also !!!
<dholbach> cjwatson: Does https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-release/+invitations reveal anything?
<norsetto> I'm not, really :-)
<huats> ;)
<cjwatson> dholbach: ah, yes, I'll accept it that way; thanks
<dholbach> de rien
 * dholbach rushes out for lunch
<norsetto> huats: any chance you can help suman?
<huats> norsetto: I don't see what you are refereing too...
<huats> but I'd be happy to help
<norsetto> huats: mentoring reception, find him a mentor, etc.
<huats> norsetto: sure
<huats> but I haven't see the message...
<huats> let me check again...
<norsetto> sorry, I mispelled the name, is sourav
<norsetto> huats: sorry, I mispelled the name, is sourav
<huats> I haven't received the email
<huats> norsetto: I have seen it in the queue waiting for approval
<huats> and nothing then
<huats> I guessed he cancelled it...
<norsetto> huats: I approved it
<huats> ok
<huats> but I haven't received it
<huats> ok
<huats> I'll check the archives
<huats> and I'll take car of him
<huats> nxvl: hello and congrats !!!!
<nxvl> huats: hello and thank you
<nxvl> good morning everyone!
<huats> :)
<RainCT> heya
<quentusrex_lapto> Hello all.
<quentusrex_lapto> I'm setting up an internal apt repo for my company. This way we can have better control of what software can be installed, and what updates are installed and when. Can we replace the 'components' settings from main non-free contrib to our own custom components? such as beta, update, stable?
<directhex> yes
<quentusrex_lapto> I want something along the lines of |Ubuntu-> Updates, Beta, Stable-> Accounting, Sales, Office,
<quentusrex_lapto> how would I do this? I'm using reprepro.
<quentusrex_lapto> What do I set the components to?
<directhex> i haven't used that software before. but generally, you can use anything you like as long as it's properly represented in all the files
<quentusrex_lapto> How do I setup multiple nested groups?
<quentusrex_lapto> Like there will be Ubuntu->Beta->Accounting ; and there will be Ubuntu->Stable->Accounting
<directhex> don't. 1 layer of nesting only. just use dashes
<quentusrex_lapto> dashes?
<quentusrex_lapto> oh, like
<directhex> beta-accounting
<quentusrex_lapto> ok
<directhex> your dist/release defines a list of components, not a tree
<quentusrex_lapto> ok
<directhex> so dist/release should just list every possible component you might want in that dist. juggle dists and components to suit
<quentusrex_lapto> oh, ok
<quentusrex_lapto> So could I set the dist to Updates, Beta and Stable
<quentusrex_lapto> and the components to accounting, sales, office, etc?
<directhex> yeah
<quentusrex_lapto> ok
<quentusrex_lapto> how would I integrate updates from the official repo into my repo?
<quentusrex_lapto> Since the official updates and packages don't follow my 'custom' layout?
<cjwatson> quentusrex_lapto: FWIW, if this were Ubuntu, we'd model beta, update, stable as pockets (i.e. hardy-beta, hardy-update, hardy-stable) rather than as components
<cjwatson> the general idea is that a package is typically only in one component at a time (per release, anyway), but that different versions of a package may be in different pockets
<quentusrex_lapto> by pockets you mean dists?
<directhex> sort of
<directhex> hardy-beta different from dapper-beta and so on, just in case
<quentusrex_lapto> aah
<quentusrex_lapto> but if I an only allowing a single release then it's fine.
<directhex> aye
<quentusrex_lapto> I'm sticking with the LTS 8.04.1
<directhex> good choice
<cjwatson> err, so, a pocket is like "security updates to 8.04" versus "8.04"
<cjwatson> I assume (hope!) you're incorporating security updates rather than just using 8.04.1 as-is
<quentusrex_lapto> How would I integrate official updates into my system?
<cjwatson> our pockets for 8.04 are hardy (original release), hardy-security, hardy-updates, hardy-proposed, hardy-backports
<directhex> just make sure security.ubuntu.com is also in sources.list
<directhex> i.e. all the usual ubuntu sources as well as your private one
<quentusrex_lapto> but I don't want all the usual ubuntu sources
 * cjwatson reads "This way we can have better control of what software can be installed, and what updates are installed and when" and suspects that is not desirable
<quentusrex_lapto> right
<quentusrex_lapto> I only want authorized software to be able to be installed.
<quentusrex_lapto> like no games...
<cjwatson> you'll have to develop scripts to download updates (maybe using debmirror?) and move them into your archive when checked
<quentusrex_lapto> right
<quentusrex_lapto> I want to download all the updates into the folder updates
<directhex> i've done that before, for a remastered dapper CD
<quentusrex_lapto> then as I make sure they work, I'll move them into the folders so that others can update
<cjwatson> you would have to effectively reupload those updates to reprepro (or possibly convince it that they've been "uploaded" by some back door)
<cjwatson> I don't know reprepro as such
 * directhex is old-skool; uses apt-ftparchive
<cjwatson> but that's the general model we use for syncing updates from Debian
<quentusrex_lapto> hmm
<quentusrex_lapto> I don't mind custom building the scripts myself.
<cjwatson> we do it by fetching each source package (you'd probably want to fetch binaries too) and regenerating the .changes file
<quentusrex_lapto> hmm
<cjwatson> this approach means you can use your archive management toolset to rebuild Packages files and such rather than having to do it yourself
<cjwatson> (as simply putting the files in the right directories achieves roughly zip)
<directhex> rebuilding Packages is easy enough with some gentle apt-ftparchive-fu
<directhex> or reprepo maybe. like i said, never used it
<laga> hum
<laga> so, you don't want your users to install games? in order to install software, they need to be root. which means they can edit sources.list or bring some debs on a thumb drive
<directhex> well, i WAS wondering that
<directhex> you even need rootiness to click apply in update-manager
<quentusrex_lapto> would there be an easy way to be able to automatically add the ubuntu package updates? if I haven't custom build the package myself?
<quentusrex_lapto> I'll give them sudo ability
<quentusrex_lapto> which is fine with me.
<directhex> then they can install whatever they like, with a well-placed sudo dpkg -i
<quentusrex_lapto> yes they can...
<quentusrex_lapto> but not without going out of their way to do it
<quentusrex_lapto> if they go out of their way to do it, then if they do something that get's them in trouble then....
<quentusrex_lapto> so,
<quentusrex_lapto> back to my latest question. How do I let most packages from the official repo into my system, and be able to apply the updates easily. But the packages I customized I have to update myself.
<quentusrex_lapto> alright, I think I'll move to a different question
<quentusrex_lapto> How do I update packages? I mean if I have a large 300mb package and I only need to make a single change. Can I apply only the update?
<quentusrex_lapto> if they want to install the whole package then they download the whole thing, but the update only needs the small update rather than the whole thing.
<quentusrex_lapto> ?
<cjwatson> we don't support delta updates, no
<cjwatson> generally we try not to have 300mb packages for all kinds of reasons, not that that always works :)
<quentusrex_lapto> hmm....
<quentusrex_lapto> ok
<quentusrex_lapto> so to update something like that I'd have to generate another large file?
<cjwatson> that's correct
<cjwatson> (in general. in specific cases sometimes it's possible to drop another file in place using a new package in order to effect a change)
<quentusrex_lapto> hmm
<gaspa> zul: libxen3 has a quite funny Replaces: => libxen3.2 (<< libxen3.2-3.2.0-0ubuntu3)
<gaspa> is there a reason or simply a mistake?
<zul> gaspa: could be a bug
<sistpoty|work> gaspa: that's a mistake, since a newer version of the same package will always replace the older version
<ScottK> sistpoty|work: Not the same package.
<sistpoty|work> ScottK: hm?
<ScottK> libxen3 vs libxen3.2
<gaspa> li﻿bxen3.2 and libxen3 aren't the same package
<gaspa> ScottK: ;)
<sistpoty|work> oh, indeed... I've misread that :)
<ScottK> Easy one to miss.
<gaspa> sistpoty|work: anyway, i was only curious for the strange version number.
<sistpoty|work> unrelated, it still seems to be a problem, if a library conflicts/replaces against an older version (with a different name), as then these are not coinstallable... xen might be special there though
<cjwatson> sometimes mistakes happen and coinstallability needs to be sacrificed. I haven't checked this particular case though
<cjwatson> I note that libxen3 ships some unversioned file names
<quentusrex_lapto> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/repository-howto/repository-howto.en.html#debian-repository-example
<quentusrex_lapto> How can I setup more than one level tree?
<quentusrex_lapto> that is the 'standard' setup for debian. it has more than 3 levels...
<\sh> sistpoty|work: peng
 * sistpoty|work falls heavily wounded to the ground
<sistpoty|work> \sh: argggggg
<sistpoty|work> *g*
<\sh> sistpoty|work: bug #256261 the bug is won't fix, because kdm is started in S99 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256261 in kdebase-workspace "keyboard won't work loginmanager starts" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256261
<\sh> can i has core dev now?
<directhex> quentusrex_lapto, it's not more than three levels - it's 2 deep, with required cruft
<\sh> sistpoty|work: I think this guy upgraded from hardy to intrepid without apt-get install kubuntu-desktop again, because if he had only kde4 from the ppas there is no direct upgrade path
<sistpoty|work> \sh: actually it's confirmed, and my system says it's started in s19 or so :P
<directhex> quentusrex_lapto, the only levels in it are the entries in "dists" (unstable, testing, stable) and the components in those dists (main, contrib, non-free)
<\sh> sistpoty|work: which version of kdm package do you have?
<sistpoty|work> \sh: 4:4.1.0-0ubuntu8
<\sh> give me a sec
<sistpoty|work> \sh: the postinst script is quite weird to read, and imo fails to correctly update the rc.d... I already looked ;)
<quentusrex_lapto> ok
<quentusrex_lapto> so there are still only 2 levels? dist and components?
<\sh> sistpoty|work: strange...
<sistpoty|work> \sh: maybe dependencies get created by lsb headers nowadays? (in case these are present)
<sistpoty|work> \sh: then it would be a really simple fix :)
<\sh> sistpoty|work: fun part even on hardy + ppa packages it's S99...could be that it picks it up during upgrade
<\sh> if vmware would work on intrepid I would have tested it now with a clean install
<sistpoty|work> \sh: whatever it is, it's a pain to always need to restart kdm after booting *g*
<\sh> sistpoty|work: really, I never had that problem...
<sistpoty|work> why always /me? *g*
<\sh> you can't has pony ,,)
<ScottK> sistpoty|work: Because you should be helping develop Kubuntu, not just using it.
<sistpoty|work> heh
<\sh> genau
<laga> could someone please review a mythtv theme on REVU? it's supposed to go in for intrepid :) http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=mythtv-theme-metallurgy-wide
<sistpoty|work> laga: it's quite dark, but the icons are nice :P
<laga> sistpoty|work: there are darker ones. check out project grayhem :)
<sistpoty|work> heh
<sistpoty|work> superm1: to answer your mail, there will be minutes... just kick NCommander, as he has the duty to write them ;)
<vadi2> Hi, I have a quick question. in 8.10, some boost -dev packages are version 1.35, while normal packages are 1.34
<vadi2> oh oops, ignore that
<Iulian> Huh
<sebner> huhu sistpoty|work :D
<sistpoty|work> hi sebner
<sebner> dholbach: sry for twiki, I had a really bad day on wednesday :\
<dholbach> np
<sebner> dholbach: though I'm wondering that some of my syncs didn't make it but had the tag
<dholbach> which tag?
<sebner> dholbach: the pre-ff tag
<dholbach> sebner: right... seems we didn't have enough people reviewing stuff
<sebner> dholbach: ah ok. but seems funny since persia was pushing and pushing :)
<sebner> dholbach: btw, can you give me an advice for bug #261991 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261991 in tuxtype "Merge tuxtype 1.5.17.dfsg1-3 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261991
<sebner> \o/ ScottK-laptop
<geser> sebner: what kind of advice do you need?
<ScottK-laptop> ?
<sebner> geser: can you tell me why I would need a FF? no new upstream ... or is main different than universe?
<dholbach> sebner: no you don't need one - no new upstream version
<sebner> dholbach: sponsors shouldn't confuse contributors xD
<geser> sebner: don't forget to comment on the current ubuntu delta
<directhex> so do i or don't i need to get a FFe for a package which was put in the sponsorship queue before FF? i've heard conflicting reports
<sebner> geser: comment?
<sebner> directhex: is it a sync?
<directhex> sebner, it's a merge.
<sebner> directhex: new upstream?
<DktrKranz> sebner: the only thing it could be worth asking a FF is
<DktrKranz>    * Patch the source to use 1.0 basic release of the ttf-sil-andika fonts and
<DktrKranz>      not the "design review" version.
<geser> sebner: forget it, I thought it was a sync
<sebner> geser: nvm
<sebner> DktrKranz: ahoi mate
<sebner> directhex: if yes then yes
<directhex> sebner, yes.
<directhex> sebner, sigh. right then.
<DktrKranz> other than that, I really don't see why motu-release should consider this
<sebner> DktrKranz: I also thought so ;)
<directhex> sebner, a new bug, or modifying the merge request?
<sebner> directhex: just modify the bug
<sebner> DktrKranz: congratulations btw for being a motu-release member now :)
<DktrKranz> sebner: am I?
<sebner> DktrKranz: I thought so O_o
<DktrKranz> can you look in the future? could you please tell me next NBA champion? :)
 * sebner is searching his crystal ball 
<directhex> oh, intercourse's sake. diffstat versus version in ubuntu? version in ubuntu is obsolete and inappropriate. that's the point!
<ScottK-laptop> We're working on obsoleting that requirement.
<directhex> especially when i did the damn debian version in the first place
<ScottK-laptop> directhex: If you leave that out, I might fail to notice.
<directhex> what's the right way to redirect pbuilder logs? 2>&1 still seems to miss one or two lines
<ScottK-laptop> directhex: --logfile= or some such.  See man pbuilder
<directhex> ah yes, guessed there'd be something like that
<DktrKranz> sebner: I asked to join, but I'm not a member yet
<sebner> DktrKranz: pfff, I don't see any problems
<DktrKranz> sebner: you're young, you can't see problems. grow up a bit and problems will eat you
<sebner> DktrKranz: I'll eat them :P
<DktrKranz> they're bitter, not too good to eat. better leave them alone
<breize> hey guys... im currently looking at the motu youtube videos, but i get an error at some point...
<breize> when running "debuild -S -sa" i get: This package has a Debian revision number but there does not seem to be
<breize> an appropriate original tar file or .orig directory in the parent directory;
<breize> (expected ed_0.9.orig.tar.gz or ed-0.9.orig)
<breize> but the file is in the partent directory
<breize> any advise?
<directhex> breize, ed_0.9.orig.tar.gz is in the parent?
<breize> yes, in "../debian"
<directhex> it needs to be in ..
<breize> i meant .. ;)
<breize> it's in the "ed-0.9" directory
<directhex> wait, that's wrong too
<directhex> your folder should contain ed-0.9/ and ed_0.9.orig.tar.gz
<directhex> and probably ed_0.9-1.diff.gz and ed_0.9-1.dsc
<breize> and in the same folder the "debian" folder?
<directhex> breize, no, debian/ should be inside ed-0.9
<directhex> /
<breize> ok
<directhex> that's one of the things reflected in the diff.gz
<breize> ah ok, works now, thanks for your help
<\sh> MOTU-RELEASE: do i need a UFE for adding libs to ia32-libs?
<directhex> ScottK-laptop, remind me to continue testing the package when i next appear. time to drive home.
<ScottK-laptop> \sh: Please do the bugfix only approach where you document what you are doing in a bug.
<\sh> ScottK-laptop: bug #246911 and I add a diff of debian/rules and explain what I did?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246911 in ia32-libs "[Wishlist] please add libnspr4-0d to ia32-libs" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246911
 * k0p is away: I'm busy right now
<\sh> ScottK: most of it is already on my hd...so it's just a matter of uploading 400Megs of data ;)
<ScottK-laptop> \sh: Go for it, just put the rules diff in the bug and some rationale for why each.
<\sh> ScottK: good :)
<ScottK-laptop> \sh: Are you going to freshen the existing packages too?
<\sh> ScottK: well, it would be a good reason to do so
<ScottK-laptop> Please do.
<\sh> k...
<\sh> I'll just write an mail to -motu and -devel to announce this work..so nobody would do it twice without knowing
<\sh> sistpoty|work: apachelogger can now has his core-dev ,-)
<sistpoty|work> \sh: yes, I'm impressed by the quick fix of apachelogger
<sistpoty|work> apachelogger: earn bonus points by also updating the lsb-headers to add hal as dependency ;)
<\sh> rotfl
<sistpoty|work> <- needs to get home to try the fix *G*
<RainCT> Is today's Intrepid working fine? (I'm thinking about downloading the daily image to see how cool Intrepid is and check if linux .27 sucks as much as .26 :P)
<Iulian> Why do you say that .26 sucks?
 * Iulian shrugs
<james_w> directhex: MIR bug filed, I subscribed you, I hope you don't mind
<jdong> Iulian: from what I heard they really screwed up the mac80211 stack in 2.6.26
<sebner> RainCT: .27 is not bootable for me
 * sistpoty|work heads home... cu later.
<RainCT> Iulian: sound is send to pcspkr instead of to the speakers and the progess bar at boot is displayed 3 times in a weird way XD
<jdong> RainCT: it's the new AMD triple-core bootup!
<RainCT> lol
<directhex> james_w, no, of course i don't mind, thank you for helping with this
<james_w> directhex: thank you, it took me about two minutes to do that bit, you did the hard work.
<RainCT> jpds: there's a bug in requestsync (unless you already fixed it since my last pull :P). if a package has diverged in Ubuntu it asks you twice to edit the report (first it says that you have to edit it, and after that it asks if you want to edit it as it always does)
<directhex> ScottK, what have i missed on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/monodoc/+bug/256853 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256853 in monodoc "[merge request] Please merge monodoc 1.9-1.2 from Debian Unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<directhex> building, installation, use, all logged & correct.
<directhex> one mighty fine bug report
<ScottK> directhex: New revisions that fix bugs don't need an FFe.
<directhex> it doesn't fix bugs that i know of. other than bundling documentation for an obsolete version of the software being mighty silly, and upstream not making promises that the mismatched version numbers won't be a problem at some point.
<ScottK> It's just a new debian revision.  No FFe needed.
<directhex> is there anything more i can do at this point then, or will it simply get the nod when someone in u-m-s gets to it?
<ScottK> Nope.
<directhex> my work here is done then. fingers crossed, intrepid should ship with a mono stack in pretty decent shape
<sistpoty> hi folks
<sistpoty> hm... can I find irc-ops somewhere... I'm having difficulty to connect to freenode and need some help
<Nafallo> sistpoty: you ARE on freenode ;-)
<sistpoty> Nafallo: well, I needed to tunnel here
<sistpoty> which is imo suboptimal *g*
<geser> #ubuntu-irc perhaps (I hope I remembered the channel correctly)
<Nafallo> #freenode rather
<Nafallo> ^-- sistpoty
<sistpoty> ok, thanks Nafallo and geser
<geser> sistpoty: see also http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#helpfromstaff
<sistpoty> oh... nice... thanks geser
<sistpoty> bbl
<Iulian> RainCT: You should have found a workaround for the sound issue. Also saying that 2.6.26 sucks just because of your three-bars problem is a bad thing.
<Iulian> jdong: I didn't have the chance to know more about wireless so I cannot say anything about it. I thought that it's working fine.
<Iulian> jdong: .26 of course.
<Iulian> jdong: Did you test out your wireless with the latest kernel?
<Iulian> sistpoty: I thought bbl is an acronym for "be back later", not "be right back". :-)
<sistpoty> Iulian: I was assuming the worst with my irc problems *g*
<Iulian> Ohh, that explains it.
<jdong> Iulian: planning to do that later today; I've got an ath9k card that should have brand-new kernel 2.6.27 support
<jdong> so I'm excited.
<tacone> Laney: ping
<Laney> hi tacone
<tacone> Laney: I am fixing the regression of memaker
<tacone> would you test it ?
<Laney> tacone: Sure, no problem
<RainCT> Iulian: yes, my workaround is: sudo aptitude remove linux-image-2.6.26-5-generic  ;P
<tacone> Laney: http://test.stefanoforenza.com/memaker_1.0.1-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<Iulian> jdong: Cool, let me know if you're not running into trouble.
<Iulian> RainCT: Yay!
<Iulian> RainCT: That is definitely not a workaround.
<Laney> tacone: Worked fine!
<tacone> nice. it was my fault. my patch was not complete. I missed one file.
<RainCT> Iulian: It isn't? How can you say that? *g*
<tacone> would anyone sponsor a little debdiff on lp:#262750 ?
<tacone> uff. bug 262750
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262750 in memaker "Memaker 1.0.1 installation fails with older python versions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262750
<emgent> tacone: we are in FF
<tacone> so not even bugfixes ?
<emgent> yeah
<emgent> motu-release
<sebner> emgent: \o/
<emgent> heya sebner
<emgent> tacone: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess#FeatureFreeze%20for%20bug%20fix%20only%20updates%20(process%20agreed%20by%20motu-release)
<RainCT> emgent: but that's for new (bugfix only) upstream versions
<tacone> emgent: that's not a new upstream release. is a bugfix on the packaging.
<emgent> oh sorry
<Laney> What's kubuntu's equivalent of update-manager -d?
<RainCT> emgent: and anyway the only difference to before FF is that MOTUs have to file a bug for such uploads if there isn't one
<tacone> Laney: sudo apt-get install update-manager; update-manager -d
<tacone> (joking)
<RainCT> xDD
<directhex> Laney, aptitude install gnome-desktop
 * Laney slaps you all
<Iulian> Hah
<directhex> ubuntu-desktop. you got the joke, damnit!
<RainCT> tacone: you passed debdiff the arguments in the wrong order
<tacone> RainCT: ok correcting
<Laney> debdiff old.dsc new.dsc
<lukehasnoname> My laptop HD is at 47C
<tacone> RainCT: check again
<tacone> s/check/please check/
<lukehasnoname> sorry wrong window
<RainCT> tacone: I can look at it in ~1 hour if you want
<tacone> RainCT: again ?
<tacone> RainCT: sorry, cancel my last msg.
<tacone> RainCT: yes, that would be ok.
<Laney> tacone: The bug closing format is (LP: #xxxx)
<Laney> And your changelog entry could do with being a bit more descriptive ;)
<tacone> Laney: sure could be more descriptive.
<tacone> Laney: I am not sure about the bug format not being parsed. guess it's ok like that.
<Laney> I don't know to be honest
<Laney> But it's sure to work the other way
<tacone> Laney: checking it out  :)
<tacone> Laney:  you seem to be correct. I'll fix that.
 * Laney high fives tacone 
 * Laney -> dinner
<tacone> :)
<sistpoty> ScottK: finally finished with writing the gems mail: http://paste.ubuntu.com/41674/
<sistpoty> ScottK: it's a little bit biased towards my opinion, so please state what you don't think that motu-release agreed upon/found out
<sistpoty> (oh, and a personal follow-up is contained in there as well, just ignore that *g*)
<ScottK> sistpoty: Personally I'd make more of the mislabling of the snapshot as an RC.  I think it's deceitful.
<ScottK> I'd also point out that the avenue of appeal is to the MOTU Council.
<ScottK> Generally I think it's good.
 * ScottK needs to run off, so do what you think is best.
<sistpoty> ScottK: avenue of appeal? does that mean way for complaints? (-ENONATIVESPEAKER)
<sistpoty> (or anyone else that can help me translate *g*)
<ScottK> Yes.
<sistpoty> ok, thanks ScottK
<ScottK> If they are unwilling to accept the decision, that's who they should go to.
<liw> if I want to upload two packages to REVU, and the second one depends on the first one, should I wait uploading the second until the first one has been processed and accepted into main?
<RainCT> liw: that isn't required, but it would make it easier to review the second package
<sistpoty> ScottK: still around? http://paste.ubuntu.com/41683/ (any other native speaker, please tell me if I got that "order of appeal" thingy right *g*)
<RainCT> sistpoty: as nobody answers, it sounds strange to me, though I'm not a native speaker neither. googling it seems like "order" in this context means "request". "avenue" (="means of attainment"), which ScottK used, seems more likely to be right
<directhex> hurrah. lpia added to architecture fields in mono in debian. one ubuntuism down.
<Laney> sistpoty: How about "you are free to escalate this to motu-council"
<sistpoty> RainCT: thanks... /me shouldn't use phrase he doesn't know
<sistpoty> Laney: ok, thanks, will modify accordingly :)
<Laney> I think there's an idiom for this, but I can't quite conjour it up
<Laney> sistpoty: While you're here, do you think there is any chance of a ghc 6.8.3 in Intrepid?
<RainCT> tacone: man.. nested diffs are confusing :)
<RainCT> tacone: looks good
<sistpoty> Laney: actually not with FF having started already... that might mean a complete haskell transition again, which I don't think should be done during FF
<Laney> sistpoty: Yeah, apparently "most library APIs have not changed" but I guess that's still too much, eh?
<Laney> It gives some nice speedups to compiled code though, shame :(
<tacone> RainCT: nice :)
<sistpoty> Laney: the problem is that a newer ghc release doesn't necessarily grant a stable ABI, so all libraries would need to be rebuilt
<Laney> :(
<sistpoty> Laney: in case you're motivated enough igloo asked for help maintaining the debian ghc package (which I tend not to diverge from too much)
<tacone> RainCT: will you sponsor it then ?
<directhex> just how valuable is symlinking to a common /usr/share/doc directory, if it were the only diff from debian?
<sistpoty> directhex: depends on the size of that directory... (and if it's used by a cd-image usually out of disk space)
<RainCT> tacone: Sure. I'm test building it right now. I also did another little change (improving the description, which was scaring me :P. as the package is maintained in Ubuntu we can do such stuff), but don't worry, I've left your name in the signature :)
<tacone> RainCT: thank you. I am not good at rephrasing things.
<directhex> sistpoty, if i can make other, bigger savings?
<RainCT> wow you can do ugly things with memaker :P  (and it works fine with python2.4 after applying the patch)
<sistpoty> directhex: sounds like you need an FFe then :P
<directhex> sistpoty, intrepid+1
 * Laney remembers to make a new horrible LP avatar with the new memaker
<sistpoty> directhex: did you check yet, *why* this change was done in the first place=
<Laney> tacone: glyphface is buggy :(
<directhex> sistpoty, "* Symlink doc directories to avoid duplicate files."
<tacone> Laney: what you mean ?
<nxvl> \o/
<RainCT> tacone: uploaded
<Laney> tacone: It doesn't work - I can't change anything except the face shape. All of the other sets work though
<tacone> RainCT: thanks :)
<sistpoty> directhex: what would be the reason to drop this change? can we sync from then on?
<directhex> sistpoty, that's my goal
<tacone> Laney: that's an upstream bug.
<Laney> tacone: I thought you were upstream :O
<tacone> Laney: not. Jason Browser's the project leader.
<sistpoty> directhex: just avoiding duplicate files doesn't sound like a good reason to me, so imho drop it
 * RainCT confirms that
<tacone> Laney: I did nothing for memaker, but a little refactoring of the source structure.
<sistpoty> directhex: unless the reason was to gain cd-spac
<Laney> tacone: OK!
<sistpoty> +e
<tacone> Laney: would you open a bug ?
<Laney> tacone: Yes, let me check in #memaker first though
<directhex> sistpoty, other plans at the debian level should mean major (i really mean major) savings
<tacone> oddly enough, no exception is outputted to the command linke
<sistpoty> directhex: who did the changes in the first place, maybe that might give a clue on the (often forgotten) why the change was done?
<directhex> sistpoty, doko
<sistpoty> directhex: and which package?
<directhex> sistpoty, mono
<sistpoty> directhex: oh... mono... so it's in ubuntu-desktop... and there's some space constraints
<sistpoty> directhex: imho better to keep that change then
<directhex> sistpoty, we're workig on some really major major space savings
<sistpoty> directhex: but still, every bit counts for -desktop (sadly, that's a reason for abominations in recommends)
<directhex> sistpoty, doko's change saved, on hardy, inside the squashfs, 756k. not sure how much that means post-squashing
<sistpoty> directhex: finally, I guess slomo might be the one who could answer you question better than me, if he were around
<directhex> presumably about 1/3 of that
<sistpoty> directhex: let's assume it's 300k... even that is a reasonable amount for -desktop
<sistpoty> + images
<directhex> current plans with the debian-mono team should rip out several meg
<sistpoty> directhex: but you'd gain several megs + 300k, right?
<directhex> sistpoty, yes
<sistpoty> directhex: that's even better then ;)
<directhex> sistpoty, phase 1 of the project will save 10 meg in-squash (and about 40% of the space saved by those doc symlinks)
<RainCT> tacone: did you know that you've also fixed bug 260888 and it's duplicate? :P
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260888 in memaker "package memaker 0.9.4-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: el subproceso post-installation script devolvi? el c?digo de salida de error 1" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260888
<directhex> sistpoty, phase 2 will save a further 4 or so meg. that's the plan, anyway
<sistpoty> directhex: sure, but let's add phase 3 (symlink) to save another 300k... isn't that even better?
<tacone> RainCT:  let me check. btw good move to change description. I changed it some time ago, but never committed the diff to launchpad. the description was just horrible.
<directhex> sistpoty, it violates debian policy without awkward changes to the build process
<sistpoty> directhex: how so?
<directhex> sistpoty, "/usr/share/doc/package may be a symbolic link to another directory in /usr/share/doc only if the two packages both come from the same source and the first package Depends on the second. These rules are important because copyrights must be extractable by mechanical means. "
<tacone> RainCT: actually that bug was already fixed I believe.
<directhex> sistpoty, that Depends: breaks some of the automated dependency building we use
<sistpoty> directhex: ah, I think I start to understand
<tacone> its duplicate was actually introducted by me, as I incorrectly ported the patch to the new upstream version
<sistpoty> directhex: so the symlinked thingy is part of a package, which might not be in depends any longer, right?
<directhex> sistpoty, right. short version is, i got my way with adding lpia to debian/control in debian, but i won't get it with doc dir symlilnking
<sistpoty> directhex: ok, then just kick that diff, if general savings are better
<directhex> sistpoty, i'm also poking upstream to update one of their lib dependencies to one in main (currently we use a horrid hack to move the recommends to suggests due to main/universe issues)
<RainCT> tacone: It's usually a good idea to check all bug reports against a package when you are wokring on it (for packages with lots of reports that'd be just look at the titles, no need to read them all), as you may find some other change which you can get into the same upload or find old bugs which can be closed (I just got ride of 5 or 6 :P)
<tacone> yes, I learned that lesson when you warned me about the duplicates being closed.
<tacone> I incorrectly assumed the launchpad search for duplicates when filing a new bug was powerful enough.
<directhex> sistpoty, this chart relates to a different mono app to those on the cd (f-spot and tomboy), but most of the deps are the same in the top 2 sections: http://paste.debian.net/15754/
<directhex> sistpoty, package sizes are for debian, not ubuntu, not that it makes much difference. those prefixed with an "X" will be removed from the dep chains for mono apps post-lenny
<lukehasnoname> Quick MOTU related question: When setting up my gpg key and other information, is it required to use my real full name, or would "Luke has no name" be acceptable? My last name is unique enough that I don't care for it to be all over the internet.
<sistpoty> directhex: I'm not sure that I understand these numbers right now (getting sleepy a little bit)... however if there's no hard dependency, symlinking is the wrong thing, so get rid of it
<sistpoty> lukehasnoname: it's good practice to use the real name... that's not necessarily a policy (for ubuntu) and other people might disagree. For debian, you should use the real name though.
<directhex> sistpoty, since mono's in main, should i check with someone else first? i'm not 100% sure on protocol, nor who's able to pass judgement on what
<sistpoty> directhex: not too sure, I always thought that slomo and you would be the mono guys ;)
<sistpoty> directhex: of course, you'll need a FFe, since these changes seem to be quite big
<directhex> sistpoty, they cannot go into intrepid. sorry. still planning stages
<directhex> sistpoty, and losing the doc symlilnking makes no sense until the other savings kick in
<sistpoty> directhex: them what's the problem?
<directhex> sistpoty, i'm thinking of the future! i'm one of those big picture guys who drinks posh coffee
<directhex> well. starbucks.
<sistpoty> directhex: I guess the debian mono people should be able to tell you if your patches are future-proof, don't you think?
<directhex> sistpoty, the debian mono people (well, meebey & me) are the ones planning the architectural shrinkage. i'm just looking to make "sync mono, don't merge" my personal goal for intrepid+1. down to 2 non-changelog differences right now, one of which is the symlinking. since it was someone outside the usual debian mono circles, i want to make sure i talk to the right people about dropping it, if indeed dropping it is an option
<sistpoty> directhex: well, I can't say I know about mono, but what I stated so far is still true. you cannot symlink if there is no hard dependency (otherwise debian/copyright might get lost, which would be an immediate rejected)
<sistpoty> s/rejected/reject reason/
<lukehasnoname> sistpoty: Alright, well, I'm sticking with my IRC name, and see how long it takes to get lectured :) The internets are a dangerous place. Back to the peanut gallery for me.
<directhex> sistpoty, i know people are busy thinking about intrepid right now (and i think mono in intrepid is almost in great shape, barring 2 packages with open syncmerge bugs). but i'm working with a debian team here. even intrepid+1 is wishful, you know what debian slippage is like ;)
<directhex> lukehasnoname, it's down to how you understand the web of trust, IMHO
<sistpoty> lukehasnoname: heh... btw. I find your nick quite funny, as I'm (for unknown reasons) often read "lukehasnoSONAME" *g*
<directhex> lukehasnoname, i'm an opponent of ID-based verification before signing gpg keys, because i think it utterly misses how the web works
<sistpoty> directhex: sure, and I fully believe thinking ahead makes a lot of sense... thanks for that!
<directhex> lukehasnoname, directhex, some faceless sarcasm factory from irc, has packages in debbuntu. sistpoty here has spoken to directhex, he has no idea who jo shields is
<lukehasnoname> sistpoty: o_O I'm trying to catch the joke but I fail. directhex, are you saying you are an opponent of people being required to give their true identity, or ANY identity?
<directhex> sistpoty, i think the debian-java team have a *lot* of work ahead of them if they ever want to fit java apps onto the ubuntu cd though
<directhex> lukehasnoname, i think online identity and offline identity are often not the same thing, and i oppose arbitrary linking of them
<sistpoty> lukehasnoname: no, it's rather that SONAME is an essential piece when coming to library packaging... and my brain just plays tricks on me when reading your nick
<directhex> lukehasnoname, especially in (all too common in FOSS cases) aspergers sufferers, the two people may have nothing in common
<sistpoty> lukehasnoname: the s and n is just too close I guess *g*
<lukehasnoname> directhex: then we are in agreement. The fact I use my first name as part of my online tag is enough for me. A reference to Final Fantasy 7 (Cait Sith Cat) was not 'professional' enough, so I changed. And I get it now sistpoty, and you're going to Hell directhex
<sistpoty> heh
<RainCT> sistpoty: btw, have you seen https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/revu/+spec/activity-scores?
<sistpoty> RainCT: no, have just looked at it
<sistpoty> RainCT: that's an interesting idea, which is I think *partly* covered by the current algorithm
<sistpoty> RainCT: and *no*, I won't make that sql query even more complex *g*, but feel free to do so
<sistpoty> (or maybe rather clean it up in the first place, or do subqueries in for each row)
<RainCT> sistpoty: damn :P. well, do you have any comment on how to calculate the number?
<RainCT> sistpoty: ah, and another question.. does psql support procedures? (I've heard about them today for the first time but perhaps they could be useful)
<sistpoty> RainCT: 1) no, not really... would be best to ask on ubuntu-motu ml for a algorithm, I'm quite sure that persia might have a good idea ;)
<sistpoty> RainCT: 2) yes, psql does support views, as well as stored procudures (iirc, there even exists a mechanism to write python stored procuderes, but I haven't tried that myself yet)
<sistpoty> s/procuderes/something that is more legible *g*/
<apachelogger> meh
 * apachelogger should read IRC backlog before mails
<RainCT> apachelogger: nice application :P
<apachelogger> RainCT: thanks ;-)
<sistpoty> oh apachelogger: since ScottK found problems with your patch, I think I'll need to review it tomorrow again (-ENOTTOOSOBERRIGHTNOW)... but still I think finding out what went wrong is a great techical achievement!
<apachelogger> well, the problem was a stupid copy'n'paste
<apachelogger> sistpoty: meanwhile I uploaded the lsb additions, so I guess it's even again ;-)
<sistpoty> heh :)
 * apachelogger moves out to bring a drunken friend home
<apachelogger> cya
<sistpoty> ScottK: I'll upload the reversion of libgems-ruby in a few minutes, if you don't mind, ok?
<RainCT> sistpoty: I'm checking the postgresql docs. Using Python might be the best (so that we don't have to use another language which we don't know), but I'm not sure if we should use procedures or not, as they are more difficult to change than having the code in .py files.
<sistpoty> RainCT: I'm not too sure either... if it makes the code more clean, I'
<sistpoty> +m all for it
<sistpoty> RainCT: others than that, the current index page query (even though it's a single query) consumes quite some time in postgres
<sistpoty> RainCT: so I'm not convinced if just splitting it to smaller queries/or having more queries will be bad for the general revu speed
<sistpoty> RainCT: if you want to be 100% sure about speed issues though, I think there is a mechanism to show the actual query details of psql (maybe prefix a query with analyze... ) but I think that might be overkill to look for ;)
<RainCT> sistpoty: may that be "explain"?
<RainCT> ("explain ..query.." says something like "cost=0.00..1.04". "analyze" can only be used against tables)
<sistpoty> RainCT: that may well be (maybe it's analyze in oracle then... was some time ago since I had knowledge about sql-servers)
<RainCT> sistpoty: uhm.. nice :P  http://paste.ubuntu.com/41702/plain/
<sistpoty> yep, that was it :)
<RainCT> sistpoty: well, I'll let you work on libgems-ruby now :)   good night
<RainCT> thanks
<sistpoty> RainCT: heh
<sistpoty> RainCT: looks like the union thingy wasn't a good idea after all *g*
<sistpoty> (at least from what I make from it right now)
<sistpoty> gn8 RainCT
<tacone> how to search launchpad for bugs related to a given package ?
<geser> navigate to the source package and view the bugs tab
<tacone> thanks geser
#ubuntu-motu 2008-08-30
<ScottK> sistpoty: Go for it if you haven't already.
<sistpoty> ScottK: ok, though I'm a little bit drunk right now, and am fiddling with the upstream version number name
<ScottK> Maybe tomorrow then.
<sistpoty> ScottK: in case you'd like to jump in I'd be more than happy
<ScottK> Sorry, I've got kids to deal with tonight.
<sistpoty> sure... then I hope to get it sorted out asap
<sistpoty> ScottK: any objections against 1.3.0~RC1is1.2.0-2ubuntu2 ?
<ScottK> sistpoty: Normally we put the really bit in there, but if you prefer that, I don't object.
<sistpoty> ScottK: as in 1.3.0~RC1isreally1.2.0-2ubuntu2 ? or s.th else?
<ScottK> Without the is
<ScottK> 1.3.0~RC1really1.2.0-2ubuntu2
<ScottK> Gotta run.
<sistpoty> ScottK: hm... ok, sure... (just wondered if svn would sort later... then recalled the alphabet *g*)
<sistpoty> cya ScottK
<ScottK> Good point, but they use Git anyway I think.
<sistpoty> ScottK: uploaded :)
<sistpoty> and now, I'll got to bed.. gn8 everyone
<lukehasnoname> Could someone link me or tell me the process of getting a package into hardy-updates?
<directhex> updates?
<directhex> what's your reasoning? why does it need to go into -updates ?
<Adri2000> lukehasnoname: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<lukehasnoname> Just a higher version, bug fixes, nothing too critical on one package. Is Hardy's procedure different than non-LTS, or is it the same?
<ricardo> opencv-dev depends opencvaux-dev. But opencvaux-dev depends opencv-dev. I'm using Ubuntu Gutsy, how solve this?
<directhex> lukehasnoname, the newer version is in intrepid?
<lukehasnoname> both cases, yes
<Adri2000> lukehasnoname: the sru procedure is the same for all stable releases
<lukehasnoname> Adri2000: k
<directhex> ricardo, libcv and libcvaux?
<Adri2000> ricardo: it seems these packages have different names now, as directhex is saying. anyway, please file a bug if there isn't already one
<ricardo> yes, i have the medibuntu
<ricardo> i think it have a problem with ffmeg
<lukehasnoname> directhex: So, what if the package is in Ibex?
<Adri2000> ricardo: those packages are not from medibuntu
<Adri2000> ricardo: if you have a question about medibuntu though, #medibuntu would be a better place
<Adri2000> lukehasnoname: intrepid, not ibex ;)
<lukehasnoname> Adri2000: I know, but Ibex is quicker to type. My hands literally get tired, I know that's lazy
<lukehasnoname> if only the tab key could predict my sentences
<ricardo> can I paste a large text from apt-get here?
<directhex> no. use a pastebin.
<directhex> and use aptitude, too
<ricardo> Following the error from libopencv-dev to libavformat-dev http://pastebin.com/m5fa2f986
<apachelogger> is there a convenient way to file a FFE bug for a whole bunch of packages?
<NCommander> geser, were you able to get my debdiff to apply?
<NCommander> Hey emgent, you around?
<Iulian> Good morning.
<didrocks> hi
<didrocks> in case of a change in a debian package. I changed the Maintainer field. Do I have to keep or delete the "Uploaders" one?
<persia> didrocks: Best to just leave it alone.  Soyuz doesn't process that field.
<didrocks> persia: ok, noticed. Thanks a lot :)
<didrocks> the uploader in the change field is just taken from the changelog, I assume
<Iulian> If he adopted a package in Debian I think it's up to him, but not sure.
<Iulian> didrocks: They are the co-maintainers of the package.
<didrocks> Iulian: I read that yesterday (going through the debian policy) :) But the .changes file has a "Changed-By:" field and I was mixing it with Uploader in the control file. Thanks ;)
<geser> NCommander: I didn't try anymore, I'll try again later
<NCommander> My other debdiff appied without issue so I'm not sure whats going on, I can just post the regular diff if needed
<Iulian> didrocks: You might want to talk to the guys listed in the Uploaders field and ask if they still want to co-maintain the package.
<geser> NCommander: I don't understand it either, I usually don't have problems with debdiffs
<NCommander> Yeah, very strange
<NCommander> I'm running through the FTBFS logs
<NCommander> And requesting retries on ones which are either obvious transient failures, or misidentified dep-waits
<didrocks> Iulian: sure, I will. (as merging from its package reintroduced a NBS in Ubuntu)
<Iulian> didrocks: But if a package was orphaned and no one from the Uploaders field adopted it, I'm sure that they don't want to.
<NCommander> So with a little luck I can cut the FTBFS down to main on amd64/i386 to zero
<NCommander> (there is still one major one left that needs fixing via the P-a-s file)
<Iulian> didrocks: Btw, which package you adopted?
<didrocks> Iulian: libwoodstox-java
<didrocks> I am working in this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/azureus/+bug/203636
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 203636 in libwoodstox-java "replace icedtea-java7 references with openjdk-6 references" [Undecided,In progress]
<didrocks> I was just, after having uploaded my 3 previous debdiff thinking of removing the NBS
<didrocks> and this package appeared after a sync…
<didrocks> I think I can use a -headless for this one
<laga> can someone please review mythtv-theme-metallurgy-wide on REVU? it's an artwork package which is supposed to go in for intrepid. thanks :) http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=mythtv-theme-metallurgy-wide
<jpds> RainCT: I didn't touch that.
<bobbo> What is the correct way to name a version taken from a bzr repo?
<RainCT> bobbo: considering that the last released version is 0.1 and the next one will be 0.2, either 0.1+bzrXX or 0.2~bzrXX, where XX can be either the revision, the date you checked it out or the last modification date
<bobbo> RainCT: ok, thanks :)
<psycose> hi
<psycose> i've create a debian source libfoo that provide 3 debian packages, libfoo0, libfoo0-bin and libfoo0-dev, i've added export LD_LIBRARY_PATH := debian/libgnatgpr0/usr/lib:$(LD_LIBRARY_PATH) to the debian/rules so that the created shared library can be seen by the binary. The debuild work on my system but not on the launchpad PPA builder system, any tips ? thanks
<tacone> psycose: pdebuild works ?
<psycose> tacone: sorry i'm not using pdebuildon my system
<tacone> psycose: pbuilder should have an option to reproduce the building machines environment. you may want to try it.
<psycose> tacone ok thanks,
<psycose> but could you state if it Ok to modify the LD_LIBRARY_PATH for this kind of purpose ?
<psycose> inthe debian/rules ...
<tacone> sadly that's out of the scope of my knowledge.
<psycose> ok thanks
<NCommander> RainCT, you around?
<NCommander> or any MOTU who is willing to reset some build records?
<apachelogger> NCommander: reset?
<NCommander> aka retry a build
<apachelogger> NCommander: which package(s)?
<NCommander> alsa-tools (amd64|ia64), courier, all architectures
<NCommander> Both are misidentified dep-waits
<NCommander> I have a few more, I'm pruning the build lists
<NCommander> I'm trying to get them down to legit build failures only
<NCommander> apachelogger, dovecot also
<NCommander> er wait, thats a main package
<apachelogger> hehe
<NCommander> apachelogger, I assume your not a core-dev, right?
<NCommander> krusader - all failed archs
<apachelogger> unfortunately not
<RainCT> NCommander: not yet, but in a few days perhaps he is :)
<NCommander> kio-bookmarks
<RainCT> (s/is/will be/ even)
<apachelogger> kio-bookmarks is getting an update soon, in case FFe gets granted
<NCommander> apachelogger, semantik
<NCommander> Well, it doesn't hurt to retry the build anyway
<apachelogger> *nod*
<NCommander> my goal is less than 20 FTBFS in universe
<NCommander> (I'd like to extend that to multiverse too given enough time)
<NCommander> touchfreeze - amd64 only
<RainCT> apachelogger: for the case you don't know, there's a script (buildd) in u-d-t which you can use to do that
<NCommander> RainCT, I have a patch in the universe sponsors queue to clear an FTBFS
<apachelogger> RainCT: I certainly would have writen one right now if I didn't know ;-)
<NCommander> Care to sponsor it?
<directhex> NCommander, if in doubt, for amd64 failures, add -fPIC!
<NCommander> directhex, it was a mis-identified dep-wait
<NCommander> apachelogger, add uqm to the list
<NCommander> That should clear 8 packages from the failure status
<RainCT> NCommander: URL?
<NCommander> RainCT, http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs/index.html
<NCommander> That's the general failure list
<NCommander> I'm looking at the build logs which are ones misidentified
<NCommander> as failures
<RainCT> NCommander: I mean the patch :P
<NCommander> oh, the bug that needs sponsoring
<NCommander> I just realized ;-)
<NCommander> RainCT, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsaplayer/+bug/262581
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262581 in alsaplayer "FTBFS fix for alsaplayer" [Undecided,New]
 * NCommander wishs he could do more than FTBFS fixing :-/
 * RainCT whishes he was able to do FTBFS fixing  ;P
<NCommander> Don't know C, RainCT ?
<RainCT> no, only a little bit
<NCommander> Most FTBFS are pretty straightforward
<NCommander> It's always watching that little counter go down
 * NCommander should run the FTBFS generating scripts here
<RainCT> NCommander: re alsaplayer, you haven't done the Maintainer change (don't worry now, I'll do that myself now. but the next time I want to see it! ;))
<NCommander> Whoops
<NCommander> Argh
<NCommander> Its been awhile since I've been doing these
<NCommander> I still need a main dev to reset build records
<RainCT> NCommander: and the patch doesn't apply -.-
<NCommander> argh
<NCommander> I've NEVER had that issue with any other debdiff
<NCommander> Bugger
<NCommander> I rerolled it twince
<NCommander> *twice
<NCommander> Hold on
<NCommander> the original source package must be unclean
<NCommander> Oh, I'm awesome
<NCommander> I deleted it
<NCommander> Hold on, rerolling new patch
<NCommander> *sigh*
<NCommander> I can't get a clean patch without modifying the rules
<siretart> yay for broken clean targets
<NCommander> Should I fix it, or manually rip it out of the debdiff ;-)
<RainCT> NCommander: fix it :)
<NCommander> stupid question
<NCommander> What's the preprocessor symbol that GCC defines if compiling on Linux?
<quentusrex> How do I create a package if the only thing the package is suppose to do is copy a file to a specific folder? That's it. Just copy the file to the folder... No source code...
<lifeless> same way as any other package
<quentusrex> How?
<quentusrex> most of the examples I see are for compiling source code into a binary package.
<quentusrex> I'm trying to do the equivilent of creating a package that has a bunch of desktop wallpapers.
<quentusrex> So all I need to do is copy them into the right folder...
<quentusrex> lifeless?
<lifeless> quentusrex: just make the steps for compiling etc do nothing
<quentusrex> I realize I'm over thinking this, but how do I do that?
<lifeless> have you done any other packages?
<quentusrex> nope. this will be the first package I've built
<lifeless> then I suggest following a tutorial about this
<NCommander> RainCT, I rolled a new patch which is better than before. It's now lintian clean!
<quentusrex> lifeless, do you have a link to a tutorial?
<RainCT> NCommander: there is unnecessary stuff in the debdiff :P (config.guess changes)
<NCommander> Ugh
<NCommander> crud, I fixed that
<RainCT> (no need to reupload for that)
<NCommander> *sigh*
<NCommander> So the clean rule is still a little dirty
 * RainCT -> lunch, will look at it after that
<lifeless> quentusrex: there are several, start with the MOTU documentation on wiki.ubuntu.com
<quentusrex> lifeless, can you point me to a section that will basically 'automajically' work? or describe the basics of how my package will work?
<lifeless> quentusrex: you don't know how to package <anything> yet; you've got a bunch of reading to do
<lifeless> quentusrex: sorry, but thats the fact of the matter
<quentusrex> :( ok....
<quentusrex> I see a bunch of tutorials that replace the make command with dh_make
<quentusrex> but that doesn't help me...
<NCommander> RainCT, was it your changes or mine that broke things like uploads with ~ in the version?
<quentusrex> there isn't a make command for my package, and I don't want to make one if I don't have to.
<NCommander> (I'm guessing yours since it looks mako related)
<lifeless> quentusrex: I don't think you've actually read those tutorials; or you'd not be saying what you just did :)
<quentusrex> well, I see the parts where it has preinst scripts, and postinst, and prerm, etc. But I don't see how to bundle the whole folder into the package if I don't have a compiled executable....
<quentusrex> And would a bunch of pictures be considered a library package? or a multiple binary?
<geser> quentusrex: neither, just a normal package
<lifeless> quentusrex: this is what I mean when I say you need to learn : you have lots of questions and they all stem from not understanding what binary packages _do_
<quentusrex> because the packaging guide says to use dh_make to generate a lot of the apt info "Now we need to create the customary debian directory where all the packaging information is stored, allowing us to separate the packaging files from the application source files. We will let dh_make do the work for us: "
<geser> you just need to replace the "make install" step with the needed calls to "cp" to place the wallpapers into the location from where the deb gets build at the end
<lifeless> quentusrex: read, read and read - spend, 2-3 hours reading packaging tutorial, debian packaging guides etc
<quentusrex> I usually learn better when I get do something the quick and dirty way that I don't understand at all, then I redo it many times while reading through documentation....
<lifeless> sure
<lifeless> so the quick and dirty way, give your thing a 'normal' makef ile, follow a tutorial based around that,a nd fiddle :P
<NCommander> RainCT, how goes my patch?
<RainCT_> NCommander: now there are typos in debian/changelog ^^
<NCommander> Hrm
 * RainCT_ has a degree in being evil *g*
<NCommander> Well
<NCommander> Yeah
<NCommander> Care to fix it, or do I need to reroll :-/
<RainCT_> NCommander: but it applies cleanly now
<NCommander> That's an improvement
<persia> quentusrex: There was a lesson about that sort of thing, which might help you, but it's very quick, and may not cover everything you need to know.
<quentusrex> where was it persia ?
<persia> quentusrex: See, that's the thing I don't remember :)
<quentusrex> :(
<RainCT_> NCommander: xlibmesa-gl-dev -> libgl1-mesa-dev   is that the only dependency change?
<persia> I thought someone put it on the wiki...
<NCommander> RainCT, I fixed a versioning issue. the 1.1.4 was a 1.1.4-1
<NCommander> Which made lintian bug out
<quentusrex> So, to build a package do I have to have a make file?
<RainCT_> NCommander: OK, note the exact changes in the changelog the next time. I'm test-building it now..
<NCommander> can someone give back courier?
 * RainCT_ is on it
<RainCT_> NCommander: (please forward the alsaplayer fixes to Debian)
<NCommander> RainCT, they didn't have an FTBFS
<NCommander> however, if you post the revised debdiff, I shall do so
<RainCT_> NCommander: I've only changed the changelog
<NCommander> I'm not sure what changes to send, there isn't a FTBFS in Debian :-/
<quentusrex> Alright. I'll try a different approach for learning how to build my packages. What general steps would I take? My goal is to have a package that copies images into the correct folder so they can easily be selected for desktop wallpapers. My start point is only the images. What do I do next?
<persia> quentusrex: I'm sorry.  It doesn't appear that anyone wrote up the class.  It was in #ubuntu-classroom sometime in July, so you might look at the logs, but that may take a while.
<persia> quentusrex: Follow the regular packaging guide.  For all the sections that build stuff, ignore them.  In the install section, install your images.
<RainCT_> NCommander: If they don't have the problem because they have a different compiler version or something then I guess it still makes sense to send it. If it doesn't affect them at all then feel free to ignore my request.
<NCommander> RainCT_, Every time I've tried to send changes due to glibc breakage, my patches have been rejected
<RainCT_> NCommander: changelog http://paste.ubuntu.com/41859/
<NCommander> I stopped doing it after the ninth or tenth rejection
<persia> Yeah, glibc breakage is one of the ways that Ubuntu differs from Debian.  Those patches typically aren't so useful.
<persia> For more clarity, contact those individuals commonly responsible for both glibc packages.
<NCommander> Can someone please give-back ardour? It looks like a transient failure but I'm not sure
<geser> NCommander: did you test-build it?
<NCommander> Downloading build-deps
<quentusrex> alright, after reading and asking questions I think I'm on the right track. my goal is to have a package that will copy a group of wallpapers(that are included in the package) into the proper folder. My start point is a folder with a bunch of wallpapers. Step #1 run dh_make. This will generate the debian folder, and the basic files inside it. #2. cd debian, rm *.ex *.EX #3 edit changelog #4 edit control file(nothing much i
<quentusrex> n here just developer info) #5 edit rules file(this is the file where all my action steps are located) Somewhere in the rules file I need to add the command "cp ./*.jpg /destination/folder"  #6 run debuild  Is this correct?
<persia> ardour is not a transient failure.
<persia> It works fine in any local build anyone has tried.
<azeem> quentusrex: yes
<persia> It still doesn't work in PPA rebuilding for amd64 (although the last adustment worked for i386 and lpia).  It's being actively tracked, so no point pressing the button.
<quentusrex> awesome.
<azeem> quentusrex: you need to realize what /destination/folder is and what target is the most appropriate one
<quentusrex> azeem, do you know how I would put my 'cp' command into rules? is there a special way? or do I just comment out the whole file except my command? Also, how do I reference the location of my files? ./*.jpg?
<persia> NCommander: If you want to investigate, it's something odd about scons and the buildds.  You'll want to extract a buildd chroot from librarian (no I don't know the link), and be sure to run the build in parallel mode.
<NCommander> You can get buildd chroots?
<azeem> quentusrex: some of the targets are mandatory
<NCommander> I'll run that one down after I finish netatalk
<persia> Yes, but it's a large download, and the URLs aren't very obvious.
<azeem> quentusrex: I suggest you look at some other artwork-providing packages to see how they do it
<quentusrex> azeem, what targets?
<NCommander> librarian won't happent o have a search link, would it?
<NCommander> Shoot
<NCommander> Found the issue
<azeem> quentusrex: Makefile targets, they have a name and a colon after them
<NCommander> This needs a sync
<quentusrex> oh, ok
<quentusrex> But if I left the makefile targets alone and just commented out everything else it'd be fine?
<persia> NCommander: What needs a sync?
<NCommander> n/m
<NCommander> Wrong about the sync
<azeem> quentusrex: maybe, some of the dh_ calls towards the end are required to actually get a .deb package out of the building process
<NCommander> I figured out that its a configure test can't handle libdb when multiple versions are installed
<crevette> Hello
<crevette> does Feature Freeze applies on universe packages ?
<NCommander> crevette, yes
<crevette> okay
<NCommander> persia, any hints on how I can find the proper chroot?
<persia> NCommander: No idea.  I've only gotten them when I've been given the URL.
<NCommander> who gave it to you?
 * NCommander didn't even know the chroots were in librarian 
<persia> NCommander: I don't remember.  It was in the channel logs, but the last one I had was gutsy, so even if I dug up the link, it would be sure to be out of date (unless you want to do build testing against gutsy)
<NCommander> Well, now that I know they exist, I can work on running them down
<RainCT_> NCommander: uploaded
<NCommander> yay
<NCommander> Another FTBFS bites the dust
<NCommander> If I can clear these scons ones, we'd be in business
<NCommander> persia, it looks like scons gets stuck in an infinite loop or something and then the inactivity feature of sbuild kills it
<persia> NCommander: Sometimes.  Sometimes we get other scons confusion.  There's several sources of annoyance involving scons.  I'd like to drop it from the archives, but some upstreams seem to like it for some reason.
<NCommander> It's written in python
<NCommander> That's what blows my mind
 * wgrant stabs people who mark bugs Fix Committed when they upload things to their PPA.
<NCommander> How the heck do you get a randomly failing builds just because the build system is a python script
 * NCommander is just happy KDE went with CMake over scons)
<lifeless> nothing to do with python
<lifeless> everything to do with scons
<azeem> upgrade to scons-1.0
<NCommander> Well, its more that python makes it VERY hard to shoot yourself in the foot
<persia> scons is special in an implementation independent manner
<NCommander> persia, I've used it before, I didn't like it so I switched to cmake
<lifeless> NCommander: its dead easy to shoot yourself in the foot in python
<NCommander> What's the big issue with it anyway?
<azeem> <stew> cmake is the one people switch to after they realize that scons didn't improve their situation and before they switch back to autotools, right?
<NCommander> Actually cmake now I find better than autotools
<NCommander> Especially w.r.t. to cross-compiling
<persia> azeem: Yes.
<NCommander> azeem, so your saying autotools is better than cmake?
<NCommander> RainCT, care to sponsor another upload?
<azeem> NCommander: <foo> bar at the beginning of a line in irc marks a quotation
<NCommander> I realize that, but I figure if your repeating it, you agree
<RainCT_> NCommander: perhaps tomorrow :P
<NCommander> ah well
<NCommander> I'm just happy getting these fixes committed
<NCommander> Watching the FTBFS count makes me happy
<NCommander> ^go down
<quentusrex> When I build a package that is just images copied to a folder, do I need an .orig.tar.gz file?
<quentusrex> ?
<geser> quentusrex: yes, where else would the images come from during package building?
<quentusrex> oh, ok. so I have to put all the images into the orig file. awesome.
<RainCT_> quentusrex: yes, unless you want a native packages.
<quentusrex> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#Building%20the%20Package it says to use the command debuild to build the package. I can't find that command, nor can I find the package it's in.
<slytherin> [OT]: Does anyone know what this error mean- initialization discards qualifiers from pointer target type
 * verwilst is an ubuntero!
<verwilst> ;)
<stani> quentusrex: apt-cache search debuild
<slytherin> never mind, I found the problem.
<persia> slytherin: I'm not sure why that's necessarily off topic either.
<slytherin> persia: It is not something related to packaging. :-)
<persia> slytherin: Perhaps it's related to fixing bugs?  (We do that here too)
<slytherin> persia: No. It is related to a small app I am trying to port to gtksourceview2. :-)
<sebner> persia: ah I want to ask you since days what you think about wednesday (the last FF free day). was it a success?
<quentusrex> geser, would my package be a single binary? or a library?
<persia> sebner: Well, that's not a question I can answer.  To narrow it a bit: was the effort to identify and get sponsored all the changes that would otherwise need a freeze exception a success?
<persia> To that question, I'll say it was, although not an unqualified success.  In the last week before FF, the sponsors pushed the vast majority of last-minute fixes.
<sebner> persia: sure but I want to hear a sponsors view since some of my syncs weren't processed
<sebner> persia: kk :)
<quentusrex> Do I have to tell the installer to untar my tar file? or will that already be done?
<persia> sebner: Remember, not all syncs would have broken FF.
<persia> sebner: It's still possible to pull some syncs, and pre-Lenny release, it's likely that most of them are safe.
<quentusrex> make[1]: Entering directory `/tmp/test/quentusrex-0.01'
<quentusrex> make[1]: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<persia> On the other hand, I expect you're discussing *neur, and for that it was just a matter of not enough time at the very end.
<sebner> persia: I know, I'll check which of my syncs are worth a FFe
<persia> quentusrex: You're probably calling make for some reason.  Don't do that.
<persia> Essentially, the stuff dh_make generates for you is mostly useless.
<persia> (especially for a package that need not be built)
<quentusrex> persia, How do I tell my package to untar the orig file? it says it can't find it...
<quentusrex> or should I assume it's already untared.
<quentusrex> ls
<geser> quentusrex: your package would be a single binary
<geser> quentusrex: dpkg-source unpacks the .orig.tar.gz and applies the .diff.gz on top of it
<quentusrex> where does it unpack it?
<quentusrex> relative to the debian/rules file?
<azeem> debian/rules is in the .diff.gz, so it doesn't exist before unpacking
<quentusrex> so I don't need to unpack the source? just: cd ../ ?
<azeem> quentusrex: it really depends on what you're doing
<azeem> if you want to unpack the source, unpack it
<azeem> if you want to build the source, build it
<azeem> if you want to build the binary package, build it
<quentusrex> well, I don't have any source
<azeem> that'd be a problem
<quentusrex> I have jpg's in a tar.gz
<quentusrex> I want to untar them
<quentusrex> then cp them to a folder.
<azeem> the last part is your problem
<quentusrex> but I dont' know the relative path to the files.
<azeem> what you need is either a packed or unpacked source package
<azeem> "cp them to a folder" is part of the binary package building processs
<quentusrex> right
<quentusrex> Argh... this is difficult...
<geser> quentusrex: the tar with your jpgs is the source
<azeem> there are some fundamental things you need to understand first, right
<quentusrex> I start with a folder called 'quentusrex' and in that folder I have my jpgs.
<azeem> ok
<quentusrex> the package guide says to tar zcvf the folder
<azeem> you already did that no?
<azeem> eh
<quentusrex> it's named quentusrex-0.01.tar.gz
<azeem> nm
<quentusrex> I've got that.
<azeem> ok
<quentusrex> then I'm suppose to cp that to quentusrex_0.01.orig.tar.gz
<quentusrex> did that.
<azeem> ok
<quentusrex> now in my current folder I have the folder quentusrex and the two tar.gz's
<quentusrex> I run dh_make
<azeem> in the quentusrex folder?
<quentusrex> cd debian
<quentusrex> no
<quentusrex> in my working folder
<quentusrex> /tmp/test
<azeem> if that works, ok
<azeem> the debian folder needs to be under the quentusrex folder in any case
<quentusrex> right
<quentusrex> it is
<quentusrex> it's actually quentusrex-0.01
<quentusrex> just to keep things accurate.
<quentusrex> alright,
<quentusrex> I cd into debian
<azeem> so if you're in the quentusrex-0.01 folder and run "dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc -rfakeroot -S", do you get a .diff.gz and .dsc?
<quentusrex> rm *.ex *.EX
<LucidFox> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/7/77/Ubuntu_8.10_Alpha_1.png <-- What?!
<LucidFox> This is the new default theme?
<quentusrex> yes, I have them azeem
<azeem> ok
<quentusrex> in /tmp/test ls gets me this:
<quentusrex> quentusrex-0.01            quentusrex_0.01-1.dsc         quentusrex_0.01-1_source.changes  quentusrex-0.01.tar.gz
<quentusrex> quentusrex_0.01-1.diff.gz  quentusrex_0.01-1_i386.build  quentusrex_0.01.orig.tar.gz
<persia> LucidFox: Not really.  Test a daily liveCD to see today's default theme.  Wait until the final artwork deadline to know2 for sure.
<RainCT_> quentusrex: cd quentusrex-0.01, then run dh_make from inside there
<quentusrex> RainCT_, I've done that.
<LucidFox> Well, I just hope the new default theme won't feature light text on a dark background.
<quentusrex> I've edited the changelog, control,
<quentusrex> and now for the rules
<azeem> quentusrex: we discussed that earlier
<quentusrex> how do I tell the rules file to copy all the jpgs  to /destination/folder?
<persia> quentusrex: Don't forget copyright, which is the other required file.
<quentusrex> right, I've got that one too
<azeem> quentusrex: 15:19 < azeem> quentusrex: I suggest you look at some other artwork-providing packages to see how they do it
<quentusrex> changelog  compat  control  copyright  dirs  docs  README.Debian  rules
<quentusrex> all edited
<persia> You probably don't need dirs, and you probably want install
<quentusrex> azeem, I don't know any other packages that do this, and there is no way for me to know if the package I choose is doing it right.
<persia> Further, README.Debian probably isn't interesting for this package.
<quentusrex> how should I get my jpgs?
<azeem> quentusrex: apt-cache search artwork, e.g.
<quentusrex> yay
<quentusrex> I win
<quentusrex> I just assumed that it was already unpacked
<quentusrex> so I said cp *.jpg /tmp
<quentusrex> and it worked.
<azeem> quentusrex: that is wrong, though
<quentusrex> I removed all the jpg's and tried it again and it worked again.
<quentusrex> :(
<azeem> quentusrex: you should not create any files outside the directory you're in
<azeem> below, rather
<quentusrex> ?
<azeem> quentusrex: did you get a .deb with the .jpgs in them?
<persia> quentusrex: You probably want to use dpkg --contents foo.deb to make sure the files went into the package
<azeem> quentusrex: /tmp is not under quentusrex-0.01
<geser> NCommander: bug number for sponsoring?
<RainCT_> quentusrex: (ah, right. sorry)
<NCommander> geser, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netatalk/+bug/262991
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262991 in netatalk "FTBFS fix for netatalk" [High,New]
<RainCT_> quentusrex: create a debian/install file and write "*.jpg destination/directory/once/installed" there
<RainCT_> quentusrex: and then ensure that dh_install is called in debian/rules
<quentusrex> hmm
<quentusrex> ok...
<quentusrex> is that the proper way to install files outside of my directory?
<RainCT_> quentusrex: that will install the files in debian/<packagename>/destination/directory/once/installed
<geser> NCommander: why not patch it to also find db4.7?
<azeem> quentusrex: the point is that you install them in the .deb in the right place, so when the user installs the .deb, they will be outside of your directory
<RainCT_> quentusrex: if you open a .deb package with file-roller you'll see that there's a data.tar.gz and a control.tar.gz. When you build a package, the files from debian/<packagename> are the placed into the data.tar.gz, and at install time that tarball is uncompressed into the filesystem
<NCommander> geser, because 4.6 is the lib version it checks for
<NCommander> or more specifically, 4.6 is still linked to libdb.so even when 4.7 dev is installed
<quentusrex> anyone know how to change the maintainer name for dh_make?
<azeem> hrm?
<quentusrex> I can't sign my package because the maintainer name for dh_make doesn't match my gpg key
<azeem> quentusrex: edit debian/control and debian/changelog appropriately
<quentusrex> ls
<quentusrex> before then
<azeem> ?
<quentusrex> when I first run dh_make
<RainCT_> quentusrex: set the DEBFULLNAME and DEBEMAIL environment variables (in ~/.bashrc or somewhere). but for this package just editing debian/control, debian/changelog and debian/copyright is enough
<azeem> read the dh_make documentation, I don't know
<azeem> quentusrex: dh_make is a one-time thing anyway
<NCommander> its dh_make -e
<NCommander> geser, it looks like it might be a bug in libdb-dev that it installs the wrong versions
<NCommander> Filing a bug
<RainCT_> azeem: dh_make, dch, etc. use the DEBFULLNAME and DEBEMAIL variables
<quentusrex> thanks RainCT_ that worked.
<geser> NCommander: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      12 Aug 30 14:59 /usr/lib/libdb.so -> libdb-4.7.so
<NCommander> hrm
 * NCommander looks closer at the config script
<geser> NCommander: netatalk want to link expiclitly against against libdb-4.6
<NCommander> OK
<NCommander> Then I'm doing the right thing :-)
<geser> so it gets linked while -dev is already at 4.7
<NCommander> Right, so explicately setting the versioned requirement does what it should
<NCommander> It probably would work against 4.7, but TBI, I don't want to introduce a regression by changing that if it can be avoided
<NCommander> (the API is stable, the ABI isn't)
<quentusrex> What's the command to install a deb file?
<RainCT_> quentusrex: sudo dpkg -i <file>
<RainCT_> quentusrex: sudo gdebi <file>   will also install it's dependencies
<quentusrex> Yay, that worked
<quentusrex> awesome
<quentusrex> awesome
<quentusrex> awesome
<RainCT_> quentusrex: and you can see the content of a .deb with  sudo dpkg-deb --contents <file>
<RainCT_> (err, without sudo)
<quentusrex> right
<RainCT_> quentusrex: nice :)
<quentusrex> YAY
<quentusrex> Now, what about editing a file?
<quentusrex> what if I have to replace an older file?
<quentusrex> is there anything 'special' about that?
<quentusrex> :)
<quentusrex> such as an update to my package
<NCommander> quentusrex, is it installed by your package, or not?
<quentusrex> yes, by my package
<NCommander> The package can replace any files it owns
<NCommander> (that is, files it installs)
<azeem> quentusrex: release a new tarball, e.g.
<RainCT_> quentusrex: when you update a package the old version will be removed and after that the new one installed (beside some other stuff happening, like scripts being executed), so that's no problem
<quentusrex> what about a file that the package doesn't own? a file that the package updates?
<azeem> (binary files are difficult to replace)
<azeem> quentusrex: example?
<NCommander> geser, any other obvious issues with my patch?
<quentusrex> I can't think of an example. but like an xml file that was installed by a different package?
<RainCT_> quentusrex: you can replace a file from another package with a divert (don't ask me how that works, I have never used it), but you should try to avoid that
<geser> no, I'm still thinking what's better: build it with db-4.6 or with db-4.7 (which is the current default)
<azeem> quentusrex: it's generally bad practise
<NCommander> geser, if its trying to explicately link against db-4.6, give it what it wants
<quentusrex> I realize that... but the package is for my local network.
<quentusrex> oh, I know of an example.
<quentusrex> Adding all the local network shares to auto mount. I want to add lines to the end of /etc/fstab
<NCommander> geser, considering that fixing it to use db4.7 might introduce subtle regressions, break the existing metadata, etc.
<quentusrex> can I just echo "config info" >> /etc/fstab
<quentusrex> ?
<quentusrex> in the rules file?
<RainCT_> quentusrex: No. The rules file is used at build time and is not included in the package.
<quentusrex> oh, then how would I do it?
<RainCT_> quentusrex: You need a postinst script for that.
<NCommander> geser, and as an added note, I'd like to point out libdb3, which I think was released in '00 still exists in the archive
<geser> NCommander: true
<quentusrex> ok, so how would I setup a postinst script?
<azeem> quentusrex: it's a very bad idea, really
<geser> NCommander: we have to many libdb4.* in the archive too
<azeem> quentusrex: you don't need to do everthing with a package
<quentusrex> azeem, is there a better way?
<RainCT_> quentusrex: but I really don't recommend doing stuff like that (having packages which edit files)..
<azeem> quentusrex: edit /etc/fstab directly
<NCommander> geser, well, thats because sleepycat/oracle likes to break the binary format with each library revision :-)
<quentusrex> azeem, I'm managing 100+ ubuntu workstations...
<quentusrex> I don't want to do everything manually
<azeem> NCommander: I thought there's only problems if you use transactions
<azeem> for 4.4->4.7, at least or so
<NCommander> azeem, I thought it was a general issue.
<NCommander> azeem, as an aside, do you know what apps use transactions and which don't ;-)?
<azeem> it certainly was in the past
<quentusrex> RainCT_, if it is for my local network only, what is best way to edit the files?
<azeem> NCommander: most don't I think
<azeem> but not sure
<azeem> quentusrex: use something else than a package manager
<azeem> like cfengine
<azeem> maybe
<NCommander> It's probably an easier solution for the time being to simply keep the library running with its old data format. We still have gcc3 .4 packaged for things like QEMU that still depend on it
<RainCT_> quentusrex: can't you use NFS or something else?
<quentusrex> azeem, I'm not planning to do all my configuring from the package manager, but I'd like to be able to get the basics setup.
<NCommander> ^- azeem/geser
<quentusrex> like the basic and standard company bookmarks, network shares, etc.
<quentusrex> internal stuff like that.
<persia> quentusrex: If you want to adjust default user configuration, you can add dotfiles to /etc/skel
<RainCT_> quentusrex: appending stuff to configuration files becomes a problem when you want to change the stuff you added
<persia> Just do it with a yoyodyne-local-settings package.
<geser> NCommander: while looking at the control file for netatalk: wouldn't it be a good idea to recommend db4.6-utils instead of db4.2-utils?
<persia> Mind you, you can't edit it later: it will only be defined at the time a user is created.
<NCommander> geser, probably. I didn't check the recommends >.>;
<quentusrex> Then is there a way for conf files to include the settings in a separate file?
<azeem> that depends on the program parsing them
<quentusrex> like if I want /etc/fstab to include the settings in a file in a different folder...
<quentusrex> oh, ok.
<NCommander> geser, I can post a new debdiff, or if you want to fix it ...
<quentusrex> I'll deal with that stuff later.
<azeem> quentusrex: we're quickly drifting off-topic, maybe you should ask further questions like those in #ubuntu
<RainCT_> quentusrex: perhaps your real problem is not how to modify the files but rather how to do stuff so that you don't need to modify those files
<quentusrex> ok, thanks
<quentusrex> I think you're right RainCT_
<geser> NCommander: no need for a new debdiff, I've changed this myself already and I'm testbuilding now
<quentusrex> but, for my next lesson
<quentusrex> How do I build an update?
<geser> NCommander: btw this debdiff applied without problems
<quentusrex> let's say I've changed one of the jpgs
<quentusrex> how do I build the update?
<quentusrex> do I just change the foldername to quentusrex-0.02
<NCommander> geser, I figured out why the last one didn't. I accidently corrupted the old source package I debdiff'ed against
<quentusrex> and build a whole new package?
<NCommander> geser, cause that package had a bad clean rule
<RainCT_> quentusrex: get the new tarball, unextract it, copy the old debian/ directory into it, run "dch -i" to add a new changelog entry and do any changes you need to the packaging. after that just build the package again
<nxvl> good morning
<quentusrex> RainCT_, that went over my head.... sorry.
<RainCT_> quentusrex: there are more detailed examples on the wiki
<quentusrex> so the tarball with all my jpgs, do I have to include all the files? or just the changed ones?
<RainCT_> quentusrex: all the files
<RainCT_> quentusrex: (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/HandsOn#Tutorial%202:%20Updating%20a%20Package)
<slytherin> anyone here familiar with gtksourceview?
<RainCT_> quentusrex: untar the old .orig.tar.gz, do any changes you want to the files, rename the directory to have a higher version number and compress it again (giving the resulting .orig.tar.gz the same version number as to which you renamed the directory)
<quentusrex> RainCT_, it keeps going into the quentusrex-0.01 directory
<quentusrex> which has all of the debian stuff in it
<quentusrex> how do I get it into a different directory
<azeem> rename the directory you tar up
<azeem> "rename the directory to have a higher version"
<azeem> quentusrex: or if you're at the first step "untar the old .orig.tar.gz", do that at a different location than where your debian package is
<quentusrex> ok
<quentusrex> would I need to cp quentusrex-0.02.tar.gz quentusrex_0.02.orig.tar.gz ?
<azeem> you should be able to answer that question yourself by now
<quentusrex> yeah... I guess I can...
<quentusrex> yay
<quentusrex> the update works
<quentusrex> Now, couldn't this be automated? :)
<geser> slytherin: I'm not familiar with it but perhaps I still can help depending on the kind of problem you have
<quentusrex> azeem, no wonder people are relatively slow to release new packages. that's a pain...
<quentusrex> atleast for a small change.
<slytherin> geser: I was wondering if it is possible to retrieve the directory containing language spec files using pkg-config
<azeem> quentusrex: it's a general problem and has nothing to do with Ubuntu packaging
<NCommander> geser, how goes test building?
<geser> NCommander: netatalk is already uploaded
<azeem> quentusrex: usually, in a computing project, the time spent to implement new features or fix bugs is far bigger than the time spent on rolling a tarball
<NCommander> \o\
<quentusrex> azeem, yeah... I bet it would be..
<geser> NCommander: did you get yet a mail from the bug?
<NCommander> just got it now :-)
<laga> forgive me for announcing my package for the second time today, but i've decided to change my approach
<laga> so, for every problem found in http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=mythtv-theme-metallurgy-wide i'll do ten merges next cycle ;)
<quentusrex> where is info on postinst?
<azeem> in the debian-policy package
<quentusrex> is it like the rules and install files?
<quentusrex> or is it different?
<azeem> the debian-policy package?
<RainCT_> quentusrex: well, it's a script
<albert23> persia, quentusrex: I have added the logs for the packaging lesson on the wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/School/PackagingWithoutCode
<persia> albert23: Thanks.  I'm sure there's heaps of mistakes there (on my part), but it's incredibly better than me misremembering having done that in June.
<persia> s/June/July/
<dmoerner> persia, fyi priority essential does not exist, but bash is priority required
<persia> dmoerner: Yep.  Please feel free to take the ideas from the session, add in the pastebins, fix all the errors, and make a nice wiki page.
<persia> dmoerner: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/ApportRetraces is an example of the end-state of such a session log, once editing is complete.
<dmoerner> persia, yes i think i remember reading something from russ allbery's blog that had some more information on packaging scripts so i'll see if that could be incorporated as well
<persia> dmoerner: That would be great.  When looking around earlier, I also found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebAppsPackaging which seems to have some pointers to some special cases for web applications, which might be worth mentioning.
<persia> At least specifically http://webapps-common.alioth.debian.org/draft/html/ (unless you can find a final version)
<BUGabundo> tseliot ping
<persia> Also, it's worth mentioning that roughly the same model works for wallpaper selections, etc.
<persia> albert23: dmoerner: Also, when you're done, please ask me to run a session on something else.  No promises that I know it, but I'd like to reward those who turn my sessions into real documentation :)
<kevjava> Would this be the correct place to ask policy questions?  I was thinking about packaging an application, but there is no specific license attached to it...
<kevjava> There's just a blanket, informal, "do what you want".  I didn't really want to spend all the time and energy packaging it if it would be rejected for license problems in REVU.
<RainCT_> kevjava: Where is that notice? And does it declare a copyright holder?
<kevjava> There is a copyright holder...   http://users.erols.com/whitaker/words.htm is the package.
<kevjava> His (William Whitaker's) is the only copyright I could see in the source code.
<kevjava> RainCT_: It says all over that it's "Free for any use".  No explicit license, though.
<RainCT_> kevjava: ftp://petrus.thomasaquinas.edu/pub/linux/words/words-1.97Ed-linux.tar.gz is that the tarball? (because I can't download it :S)
<kevjava> RainCT_: I  believe so.  I had problems downloading it from there, as well...  I'll see if I can find where I got it form
<RainCT_> ah.. it's this one or what? http://users.erols.com/whitaker/wordsall.zip
<kevjava> RainCT_: Yes, that's the one I got.  That's the source package.
<RainCT_> kevjava: OK, I'm downloading it... Anyway, it would be a good idea to e-mail the author and ask him if he can provide the source in a .tar.gz and license it under the ISC (http://www.opensource.org/licenses/isc-license.txt) or some other license
<RainCT_> and placing the files into a words-<version> directory, so that you don't need to repackage it
<kevjava> RainCT_: Will do.
<kevjava> RainCT_: If he does not respond, and I do repackage it, could it still be placed in the multiverse?
<RainCT_> kevjava: it may get accepted in the current state, but it may be rejected as well
<RainCT_> kevjava: no, multiverse is for non-free applications. applications under an unclear license can't go there, neither
<kevjava> RainCT_: Ahh, understood.  That was my worry.  Thank you kindly, I'll get cracking.
 * NCommander plays with his new toy
<dmoerner> persia, i just finished adapting the wiki page, if you're curious: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/School/PackagingWithoutCode
#ubuntu-motu 2008-08-31
<verwilst> i have a line "$(INSTALL_FILE) debian/templates/zabbix_proxy.conf.in $(TMP_PROXY_PGSQL)/usr/share/doc/zabbix-proxy-pgsql/zabbix_proxy.conf"
<verwilst> why does it save this as a .gz?
<verwilst> i have the same line somewhere else ( just slightly different filename ) and it doesnt get a .gz appended
<azeem> verwilst: things in /usr/share/doc get gzipped if they're bigger than a threshold
<azeem> see man dh_compress for how to exclude that one
<verwilst> otherwise dbconfig-common errors out with error: template infile /usr/share/doc/zabbix-proxy-mysql/zabbix_proxy.conf does not exist
<azeem> things should never depend on stuff in /usr/share/doc
<azeem> users should be able to purge the docs if they want
<verwilst> hm
<verwilst> ( it's an already existing deb that i'm upgrading
<verwilst> so it's bad practice?
<azeem> verwilst: didn't you or somebody else introduce those proxies recently?
<azeem> or was that another package?
<verwilst> euh
<verwilst> or maybe it was me on this channel?
<verwilst> i better hope so damned, all that work i spent already!
<verwilst> ;)
<azeem> so the other binary packages in there also use templates from /usr/share/doc?
<verwilst> azeem: ah no it's not dbconfig
<azeem> ?
<verwilst> it's postinst
<verwilst> dbc_generate_include_args="-U -o template_infile=/usr/share/doc/zabbix-proxy-mysql/zabbix_proxy.conf"
<verwilst> hm, it is dbconfig.. :P don't know what dbconfig has to do with that file though
<verwilst> ah, i do now
<verwilst> azeem: i should put the config file examples in /usr/share/zabbix-proxy/?
<azeem> config files belong under /etc
<verwilst> myeah but it's a template
<verwilst> with _DBC_xxx_ stuff in it and such
<verwilst> actually zabbix-agent has ./usr/share/zabbix-agent/zabbix_agentd.conf but zabbix-server has./usr/share/doc/zabbix-server-mysql/zabbix_server.conf
<verwilst> azeem: tell me where to put it and i'll make it so ;)
<azeem> I don't know about web apps and their templates, sorry
<verwilst> web apps?
<verwilst> it could be the template of any app
<verwilst> it's a c daemon..
<verwilst> /usr/share/<app> seems better than /usr/share/doc/<app> though :)
<verwilst> so i'll use that in the meantime
<persia> verwilst: /usr/share/$(package) should contain anything that could be described as "software", /etc/$(package) should contain "configuration", and /usr/share/doc/$(package)/examples example data that the package doesn't actually use for anything, but which a user may wish to later inspect.
<persia> dmoerner: I've moved the page to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/School/PackagingWithoutCompiling, because scripts are code too :)
<verwilst> persia: so what about config templates?
<verwilst> with DBC macro's and such?
<persia> verwilst: It very much depends on the need for them.
<verwilst> how's that?
<persia> If they are needed by the package at install time or run time, they belong in /etc/ or in /usr/share
<persia> If they are only needed by the user, they belong in /usr/share/doc/examples
<verwilst> well the DB params are configured through dbconfig
<persia> In the first case, if they are expected to be changed by the user, they belong in /etc, and if they are never expected to be changed by the user, they belong in /usr/share
<verwilst> they should be changed by the user, but the initial configure should happen through dbconfig
<verwilst> :)
<verwilst> if i dput a package
<verwilst> can i see it on my ppa page right away?
<persia> OK.  That which is expected to be changed by the user ought be a conffile, and ought be in /etc, so that changes by the user are preserved on package upgrade.
<verwilst> ah yes i can :)
<verwilst> hm ok
<verwilst> and how do i handle dbconfig then?
<persia> See, I don't see how the specific use of dbconfig in this case makes any difference.
<verwilst> a /etc/zabbix/zabbix_proxy.conf.default or something?
<verwilst> and when you do a dpkg-reconfigure, it copies the .default to zabbix_proxy.conf with _DBC_DBNAME_ and such replaced?
<verwilst> or am i missing something here? ;)
<persia> So the template isn't actually intended to be modified by the user?
<verwilst> yeah it is
<verwilst> dbconfig only deals with the db part of the config ( so that shouldnt be needing any modification afterwards
<verwilst> but there are other options in that file too
<persia> Doesn't really matter.
<persia> Essentially, from what you've described, you have some file, and you use that file to generate a configuration file.
<persia> The generated configuration file is what most users are likely to edit, no?
<persia> So the source file wouldn't be edited by the users.
<verwilst> idd
<persia> Note that I suspect you may have an additional issue: specifically that you may not preserve user modification of the configuration file if they run dpkg-reconfigure
<verwilst> yeah
<persia> Of course, you may: I'm just guessing here.
<verwilst> how is that normally handled?
<persia> There are a few strategies.  If you flag it as a conffile, and ship a working default configuration each time, the user is notified if they have changed it, and can reconcile your changes.
<persia> If you have part of the file that will always be changed, but most won't be changed, you might consider splitting that out into a separate file, so that you can change the base configuration, and only the user modifies the e.g. database connection configuration
<verwilst> that only works if the config format allows including other files
<verwilst> right?
<persia> Some people like the ucf framework to help with this, and others have complex parsing scripts in the postinst
<persia> Indeed.
<verwilst> which isnt the case i'm afraid
<verwilst> anyways, im sooo tired :) it's way too late
<persia> You may just end up with something where the user needs to manually fix it on each upgrade, which is ugly, but better than wiping user config each time (especially because this violates the debconf-is-not-a-registry rule)
<verwilst> my first ppa upload just built succesfully! jaj! :)
<verwilst> persia: or reming dbconfig from zabbix?
<verwilst> removing*
<persia> I tend to prefer to comment things out rather than removing them, but that can cause another issue: after installation, software should work without further user tinkering.  It may not work ideally, but it should work.
<verwilst> gm
<verwilst> an issue for another day ;)
<verwilst> goodnight!
<verwilst> thanks for the info persia!
<tuxmaniac> in a src tarball if one of the files is LGPL and the remaining GPL then in the debian/copyright. Can i specificy something like this. http://paste.ubuntu.com/42076/
<Iulian> Good morning.
<probono> hi all, can someone give a 2nd opinion on my package of a little python app, http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=liveusb please?
<RainCT> morning
<probono> morning
<jpds> morning
<probono> can i bribe RainCT or jpds into looking @ my package? ;-)
<jpds> Sure, I have PayPal.
<jpds> Joking, which package is it?
<probono> liveusb :)
<jpds> Ahhh, I was trying to put the Ubuntu intrepid daily on my USB with that yesterday.
<probono> jpds: let me guess, it didn't work because 10,000 windows popped up
<jpds> probono: No, it didn't let me say where the .iso file was.
 * laga will offer 10 merges next cycle for the first two problems each found in http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=mythtv-theme-metallurgy-wide - 4 merges for every problem after that :)
<probono> ah ok, it's designed to run _from_ the live cd
<jpds> probono: I figured that out after running it ;-)
<Iulian> laga: Hahah
<laga> Iulian: getting desperate here ;)
 * RainCT tries to find as many errors as possible in laga's package ;P
<Iulian> Me too.
<laga> that's the spirit.
<laga> don't forget to ACK it ;)
<Iulian> laga: Do you have a needs-packaging bug in LP?
<Iulian> laga: If yes, close it in the changelog.
<jpds> probono: I think having a LP: #### in changelog, will close that bug..
<laga> Iulian: i don't have one.
<probono> jpds: shouldn't it?
<Iulian> laga: Well, file one then.
<RainCT> laga: how do you want to get a FFe without bug? :P
<jpds> probono: Ignore that, I was looking at the bzr diff.
<RainCT> laga: and most probably the package will be rejected (by archive admins) if you don't mention the bug where the exception was granted in debian/changelog
<jpds> probono: Upstream tarball has no COPYING/LICENSE file.
<laga> alright, i'll get an exception granted then.
<probono> jpds: does it need one as it's a native package?
<jpds> probono: Yes.
<RainCT> laga: the README isn't interesting
<geser> laga: looking at your package: how comes that the themeinfo.xml says version 1.1 while the the changelog says 1.0?
<jpds> probono: cp /usr/share/common-licenses/GPL-2 . - should do it.
<geser> laga: please word-wrap the license text in debian/copyright
<probono> thanks jpds
<laga> RainCT: upstream README? it is interesting for those wanting additional colour schemes
<Iulian> laga: Also please consider changing to ttf-dejavu as ttf-bitstream-vera is scheduled for removal in Debian.
<laga> geser: i don't know. the upstream release is 1.0 and i doubt the theme version is used for anything interesting anyways, so that's not worth fixing
<RainCT> laga, no, because the homepage should be in a Homepage: field in debian/control ;)
<laga> RainCT: yeah, but people won't know if there is anything interesting on that homepage :)
<RainCT> laga: they should look then :P
<laga> pff.
<laga> ;)
<RainCT> (and most people won't look at the README file anyway. it's more likely that they go to the homepage first)
<laga> that's not a reason not to install it
<RainCT> (ah, and the README is supposed to have info about the package itself, not about others)
<laga> i often look at the README file. it's not my fault new users don't know that /usr/share/doc/ exists :)
 * laga gives up and removes the darn README
<Iulian> laga: See debian bug #461308
<ubottu> Debian bug 461308 in ftp.debian.org "RM: ttf-bitstream-vera -- RoM; superseeded by ttf-dejavu" [Unknown,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/461308
<geser> laga: do I understand it correctly that this package is for multiverse?
<RainCT> laga: note that you can use * with dh_install
<laga> geser: yes
<laga> geser: it depends on mythtv-common which is in multiverse
<RainCT> laga: unless I'm missing something, you don't need the dirs files
<laga> i blame superm1, i based it on his package
<geser> laga: IIRC you don't need XS- before Vcs-* anymore
<laga> RainCT: you're correct, it looks like i don't need the *dirs files
<RainCT> laga: the description is supposed to explain what the package containsm, not how to use it.. but well I don't know if it's policy for mythbuntu to have bad descriptions so feel free to ignore that :P
<laga> that line won't kill anyone :)
<laga> great, why did lintian start to throw warnings at me *now* about files being executable when they shouldn't be? i didn't change anything
<laga> Iulian: is ttf-dejavu a drop-in replacement for ttf-bitstream-vera?
<laga> or does the package need to be changed?
<RainCT> jpds: how do I unencript that? XD
<RainCT> jpds: ah, nvm
<jpds> ...
<probono> jpds, still looking at liveusb? or was that the only change necessary?
<jpds> probono: I have to go out for a sec, brb.
<probono> alright
<Iulian> laga: ttf-dejavu is a replacement for ttf-bitstream-vera. Afaics that bug was reported a while ago and there has not been any activity in it recently.
<Iulian> laga: I don't know if it's going to be removed from Ubuntu too.
<laga> Iulian: okay, then i'll leave it in right now. if it ever gets removed from ubuntu, it should be an easy task if it's indeed a simple drop-in replacement
<laga> i have no clue how the font subsystems work and i'm not exactly keen on finding out right now - lots of other stuff to do for intrepid.
<Iulian> laga: Sure, your choice.
<laga> hum. is there a nice tool to line-wrap documents? doing this manually is a bit annoying
<wgrant> A word processor, LaTeX, or a web browser should work fine.
<laga> i've used "reformat". worked reasonably well
<persia> laga: There are also line-wrapping functions in many text editors, including both vim and emacs, which seem to carry most pathos.
<laga> okay. 10 merges for the needs-packaging thing, 10 for the line wrapping in debian/copyright, 2 for the README file (because i don't agree with RainCT on that one ;)), 4 for the homepage field, and 4 for the X-VCS things
<laga> 30 merges. i hate you guys.
<persia> tuxmaniac: You ought identify the LGPL file, and document that it is LGPL, the (likely different) copyright holder and author, and include the LGPL excerpt indicating the license.
<persia> laga: You did offer :)
<laga> yeah ;)
<persia> If you want to get a head start, the RCbugs page lists a number of things which may wish to be merged.
<laga> it'll contribute towards my MOTU application, so i'm not complaining too much.
<laga> persia: for intrepid?
<persia> laga: Indeed.  Debian is near release now, and closing *lots* of release-critical bugs.  Some of these also affect Ubuntu packages, and represent changes that would not violate FeatureFreeze.  Fixing these is a good thing, else we release with RC bugs with known fixes, which doesn't look so good.
<laga> hum. i might do some of these later today, but i've got a small patch for mythtv to finish first
<sebner> persia: Is a FFe for *xneur worth it? What do you think?
<persia> sebner: Absolutely no idea.  What bugs would it close?
<laga> so, how do i exclude a README file when using CDBS? using DEB_DH_ALWAYS_EXCLUDE?
<persia> laga: Or include a debian/docs file containing only that you want included.
<sebner> persia: I have to make further investigation but it seems that it won't close anything
<RainCT> laga: bah. if you do the 2 merges anyway, you can leave it there :P
<persia> sebner: OK.  Why should it be upgraded?
<sebner> persia: new features as well as bug fixes ^^ and we still have a svn version
<laga> RainCT: alright ;)
 * sebner --> lunch
<persia> sebner: Right.  So, go investigate the bug fixes, and decide if any of them are important.
<up_the_irons> is it me, or does the package 'weechat' have no binaries? (i'm on hardy)
<RainCT> up_the_irons: right.. the package is empty o_O
<directhex> /usr/bin/weechat-curses
<directhex> Package: weechat
<directhex> Depends: weechat-common (= 0.2.6-1), weechat-curses (>= 0.2.6-1)
<up_the_irons> directhex: ah, thanks!
<persia> up_the_irons: You need to select one of the front-ends.
<laga> i'd like to point out that it's usually a good idea to bzr push before using rm -rf
 * laga goes to re-do five revisions or so
<up_the_irons> persia: gotcha
<sebner> persia: homepage is in russian and Changelog in the tarball is pretty outdated :(
<persia> sebner: Some of us (not me) do read Russian: perhaps you could get help from someone?
<persia> Also, the Debian changelog likely references some bugs closed: those might be helpful in determining if it's worth updating.
<sebner> persia: kk, thx :)
<laga> RainCT, Iulian, geser: i've corrected the problems you mentioned. http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=3598
<laga> no, i won't offer more merges now
<Iulian> I forgot to count, how many do you have until now?
<laga> 30
<Iulian> Bleah, that's nothing :)
<laga> hah
<RainCT> Bah, I hate #ubuntu. Every time I go there for help I end up answering questions instead of getting an answer to mine XDD
<sebner> RainCT: xD xD xD
<k0p> hehe
<k0p> :)
<persia> RainCT: Ask a question.  I've had *much* better answers in questions than on #ubuntu
<RainCT> persia: you mean ask it here? If so:   I'm trying to setup polipo but it doesn't work on any computer beside that one where it is installed... http://paste.ubuntu.com/42152/plain/  Any idea what the problem could be?
<persia> RainCT: No, I mean ask on answers.launchpad.net.  Check if it's a DNS issue.
<albert23> RainCT: proxyAddress = "192.168.1.20" might help?
<RainCT> persia: Ah OK. How could it be a problem with DNS if it's a IP?
<RainCT> persia: err. just tried with google's IP, same problem.
<RainCT> albert23: no, as Apache handles the request then
 * RainCT files a question. persia, albert23: thanks
<persia> RainCT: Although it's not the issue, if you happened not to have working DNS on that machine, it might not be able to pass the request properly.
<RainCT> persia: Ah. Doesn't polipo have it's own DNS resolver?
<persia> RainCT: I don't know, and I don't know how w3m interacts with a proxy, and I don't know if an issue with DNS would be with the polipo server or with the client.
<persia> That said, it's always a good thing to check first when trying something with a name doesn't work :)
<tuxmaniac> persia: i had done that. I wanted to verify whether the format pasted here -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/42076/ is correct before uploading to REVU
<tuxmaniac> persia: oops
<tuxmaniac> persia: now I realise why you gave that. :-) pasted wrong copyright file :P
<tuxmaniac> persia: sorry for the trouble. here is updated link http://paste.ubuntu.com/42160/
<persia> tuxmaniac: http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2006/03/msg00023.html
<persia> Alternately: http://wiki.debian.org/Proposals/CopyrightFormat
<persia> Something in-between is not ideal.
<laga> persia: i'm looking at rcbugs now
<laga> persia: acl2 is fixed in debian (was FTBS), but it's also a new upstream version. should i request a sync/merge anyways?
<persia> laga: Well, you'll have to figure that out, but I'll look at this one with you, and you can use the same methods for the rest.
<persia> First, we ought look at Debian bug #494328 to make sure we understand the issue
<ubottu> Debian bug 494328 in acl2 "acl2: FTBFS in lenny: Initialization FAILED: acl2-status.txt" [Serious,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/494328
<persia> It appears that this was originally filed as a FTBFS bug, so we can check the build status of acl2.  I tend to look at http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs for a quick overview of build failures.
<persia> It doesn't appear there, so we can look at the launchpad page: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/acl2/3.3-1.1
<persia> As you can see, it built fine in Ubuntu, so maybe we don't have that issue.
<laga> hum.
<persia> Another good thing to check is the Debian changelog: I usually get it from pacakges.qa.debian.org: so we visit http://packages.qa.debian.org/a/acl2.html to see what else was fixed.
<persia> This says that it also fixed Debian bug #482594 but I don't think we need to worry about that, as we're not enforcing the new source format for intrepid.
<ubottu> Debian bug 482594 in acl2 "acl2: FTBFS when converted to new source format 3.0 (quilt)" [Minor,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/482594
<laga> yes, they've fixed another FTBS there
<laga> so they fixed two FTBS which don't seem to affect intrepid. and the new upstream release can't happen because we're in feature freeze
<persia> There's also an open bug in Ubuntu, but it's unrelated: you might check if that was fixed either in the current version or in the new upstream version while you're inspecting the package.
<persia> Now, it's only 5 days old, and Debian is frozen, so we might look for a mail requesting a freeze exception, but first let's look at the upstream changelog to see what happened there.
<persia> Upstream has a homepage at http://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/moore/acl2/
<persia> There's a nice "Differences with 3.3" link.
<persia> While my lisp is lousy, and I've never used ACL2, none of the described bugfixes look critical to me.
<persia> Now, for the freeze exception request.
<persia> The Debian Release team mailing list has an overview page at http://lists.debian.org/debian-release/
<persia> Since the package upload is 5 days old, we want to look in the August 2008 archives.
<laga> nothing.
<persia> Right.  So that means that the fixes are two FTBFS bugs that don't affect Ubuntu, some stuff upstream, but nothing that seems to indicate it's exceedingly urgent according to upstream, and nothing that closes any Debian or Ubuntu bugs.
<persia> It also means that the Debian Maintainer doesn't think this update is sufficiently essential it must be in Lenny.
<persia> So, based on that, do you think it's worth a sync or a merge?
<laga> no.
<persia> That'd be my thought too.  So, comment why it's not important on the rcbugs page, and pick the next package.
<laga> alright, thanks a lot. that was very helpful
<persia> Any questions about the investigation process to understand how to get information necessary to make the decision?
<laga> no, i think i can find my way around
<persia> laga: Just one thing: sometimes a package isn't rebuilt for each release.  In this case, the intrepid version is different than the hardy version, so we know we built it in intrepid.
<persia> If the hardy and intrepid versions are the same, and it's an FTBFS bug, it's worth building in a local chroot to verify that it didn't become FTBFS with the changes in the toolchain.
<laga> persia: can you give me a quick (fake) example?
<laga> ah.
<persia> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bing has never been updated or recompiled in Ubuntu since the first import.
<persia> You can see that fairly clearly from the "Version history" report :)
<laga> indeed ;)
<persia> So, despite the fact that we have bing binaries built, we have no idea if bing builds today (although it was successful three weeks ago (because it's not listed at http://builder.ubuntuwire.com:9998/dist/intrepid/arch/i386/failed)
<laga> i wonder if there are greasemonkeys scripts to make the ubuntu wiki more.. usable
<persia> laga: How is it not usable?
<laga> persia: i find it hard to navigate. mediawiki always has a menu on the left
<laga> maybe some kind of menu tree would be nice
<persia> Indeed, and implementing that *in* the wiki would be vastly better than using a greasemonkey script.
<laga> haha :)
<persia> Mind you, you probably want to talk about it on some mailing list (not sure which) beforehand.
<laga> um, that'd probably qualify as a "long time goal"
<tuxmaniac> it will be great if someone reviews the package http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=gresistor and givees their valuable comments. I am planning to rise a exception for the same.
<tuxmaniac> reason for the delay is upstream just responded and updated the source tarball with the full copy of the license
<Adri2000> zul: what happened to the fail2ban sru? it's hasn't even been accepted into -proposed it seems?
<Adri2000> zul: or rather, have you uploaded it?
<devfil> ScottK: ping
<porthose> I am updating a package, I have a diff.gz of the new package do I just attache that to an update bug in launchpad and follow the FFE process?
<dmoerner> porthose, if this is just a bug fix, make a debdiff. if it's an upstream update, then make an interdiff
<dmoerner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing
<porthose> dmoerner: thx :)
<persia> porthose: dmoerner: That page is actually out of date (I'll fix it now).  For an upstream update, yes, please only attach the updated diff.gz
<dmoerner> persia, thanks for the heads up
<tuxmaniac> Any idea how to find whether a particular emacs mode is already packaged or not? pardon me if its really stupid.
<azeem> tuxmaniac: maybe search for the filename?
<tuxmaniac> azeem: apt-cache search does not yield the result. Checked in the -goodies package. Not there. But there are several other extras also.
<tuxmaniac> azeem: check for the filename where?
<azeem> packages.ubuntuc.om
<azeem> eh, packages.ubuntu.com, or apt-file
<tuxmaniac> anybody using emacs willing to give me some small test feedback? Please open emacs and check whether vhdl-mode is installed by default. thanks in advance.
<NCommander> tuxmaniac, how can I check?
<NCommander> (I have emacs installed, but I really don't know it)
<tuxmaniac> NCommander: just press Alt + x
<tuxmaniac> and type vhdl <press tab>
<tuxmaniac> if it auto completes then it is installed
<NCommander> It's installed by default on intrepid
<tuxmaniac> hmm. then bug 258867 is invalid. :-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 258867 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] VHDL Emacs Mode" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/258867
<NCommander> yay
<tuxmaniac> NCommander: hehe it was me who rised it. and then realised it is already there today
<tuxmaniac> but wanted another tester :-) thanks a lot
<NCommander> heh
<NCommander> No problem
<NCommander> I used to play with VHDL back in the day
<NCommander> I have a new embedded Coldfire board I'm playing with now
<tuxmaniac> NCommander: the funny thing is someone in fedora actually packageed it *again* only to later find today that it is already in as part of emacs-common
<tuxmaniac> I am the culprit there too. I rised the wishlist request there also
<tuxmaniac> I am feeling bad for such low quality bug report from my side
 * NCommander hits tuxmaniac with a blunt object
<NCommander> :-)
<NCommander> Don't worry, we all have our off days
<NCommander> What embedded architectures do you work on tuxmaniac ?
<tuxmaniac> my be OT on this channel. can we take it on pm?
<NCommander> This channel goes OT all the time, but sure
<james_w> hi NCommander, were you secretary for the motu-release meeting?
<NCommander> I was, but I had to leave half way through
<NCommander> d'oh, I said I was going to write notes
 * NCommander gets right on that
<james_w> thanks
<jpds> james_w: Do you know much on how launchpadlib works?
<james_w> jpds: a little
<james_w> jpds: not so much the internals though
<jpds> james_w: I don't know why, but I keep getting: "launchpadlib.errors.HTTPError: HTTP Error 401: Unauthorized", when I do: "user = launchpad.me"
<james_w> you have set up the OAuth credentials correctly?
<jpds> Yes, and written them to ~/.launchpadlib/ubuntu-dev-tools/credentials.txt
<jpds> credentials.load(open(lpCredentials))
<jpds> launchpad = Launchpad(credentials, EDGE_SERVICE_ROOT)
<jpds> I don't understand how launchpad.me does not work with that.
<jpds> I can do: launchpad.people["jpds"] - just fine tho.
<james_w> jpds: I'm not sure, sorry, #launchpad might be able to help
<jpds> james_w: Tried there, noone was around, but I guess it's !weekend.
<james_w> jpds: I expect so
<jpds> james_w: I'll try again tomorrow.
<alex-weej> does anyone know if there's some way for me to install files to a system as if it was from a deb but without the deb?
<toobaz3> what  do you mean for "as if"?!
<alex-weej> i.e. so i can track the files and uninstall them as if it was a package
<alex-weej> well i am thinking for things like Unreal Tournament from disc
<alex-weej> i don't want to have to build an intermediate deb file that is 4 GB big
<toobaz3> m
<toobaz3> I see
<directhex> yes
<directhex> look at how flashplugin-nonfree works
<directhex> or quake2-data from debian (AFAIK it's not in ubuntu)
<alex-weej> flashplugin-nonfree does not track the files it downloads
<toobaz3> alex-weej: sure?
<toobaz3> I think it does remove the plugin if removed
<alex-weej> yes but it does it itself as postinst prerm
<toobaz3> right
<alex-weej> so if you do a dpkg -S on any of the files
<alex-weej> it won't work
<alex-weej> it would be cool if flashplugin-nonfree did it the way i am suggesting instead
<alex-weej> much like how Gentoo Ebuilds work
<toobaz3> can it be done with the actual infrastructure?
<toobaz3> maybe with a placeholder
<alex-weej> with DPKG, that is what i am asking here
<alex-weej> :)
<toobaz3> actually
<toobaz3> maybe
<alex-weej> i wonder how alien does it...
<toobaz3> you can, with a simple script
<alex-weej> afaik it installs RPMs to the system as if it was a Deb
<toobaz3> make a file hierarchy
<toobaz3> but touch - instead of copying - every
<toobaz3> file
<toobaz3> and then add a "cp" for every file in the "install" target
<alex-weej> doesn't the dpkg manifesto know, say, the hashes of the files it installs?
<toobaz3> I don't think so
<alex-weej> lame
<toobaz3> files can be edited
<toobaz3> (config files, i.e)
<toobaz3> anyway
<toobaz3> this would work, I think
<alex-weej> well i am actually asking with view to writing a blueprint
<toobaz3> but probably it's more work than just make a list of the files you  copy
<alex-weej> so hacks, though interesting, aren't much use :)
<toobaz3> and then remove every file on the list
<toobaz3> exactly
<toobaz3> well
<toobaz3> it would be of use
<toobaz3> if you plan to redistribute it to people already owning original files
<alex-weej> i am thinking it would be possible to build some sort of hook into the process between the deb file extraction and the installation where more files can be added
<toobaz3> frankly, I don't know
<toobaz3> maybe in some pre-installation script
<toobaz3> but I'm ignorant about it
<toobaz3> hey, MOTUs, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing says "Add the patch tag to the bug" if I post a patch... but can it be done from a normal user?!
<james_w> toobaz3: it can
<toobaz3> well... so I'm blind?
<toobaz3> (yes, I am)
<toobaz3> how?
<james_w> if you click the "edit" link next to the title of the bug there will be a text entry for entering tags
<toobaz3> wow
<toobaz3> thanks
<NCommander> ScottK, I take it you don't like the idea of having all packages in bzr?
<toobaz3> tuxmaniac: finally had time to comment gperiodic (I do comment occasionally on REVU, but I have absolutely no authority, I'm not MOTU)
#ubuntu-motu 2009-08-24
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok, that might be more difficult to do then. i think flashplugin just uses wget
<geser> it should be different than using wget as long as it prints just to stdout and doesn't do any fancy stuff (like a ncurses interface or such)
<geser> the questioning should be better done with debconf and only the result of it passed directly to the updater to not break non-interactive updates
<c_korn> I also want to use this script as normal application
<c_korn> so the user can update the game data with it
<c_korn> hm, can't I just execute the updater in xterm or something
<c_korn> I can expect that X is installed, can't I?
<jjardon> Hello, I'm not sure this is the correct channel to ask but: I'm editing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy Can I add gnome-pilot to the table ?
<drdr> Hello?
<drdr> is anyone here?
<hyperair> !give drdr ask
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about give drdr ask
<hyperair> oops
<hyperair> !ask | drdr
<ubottu> drdr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<drdr> Anyone know when firefox 3.5 will be pushed as a update to the netbook spin?
<hyperair> fta: ^^
<stochastic> Is the Library General Public License forward compatible with the Lesser General Public License?
<lifeless> stochastic: same thing
<binarymutant> I keep getting debian-changelog-file-is-a-symlink from lintian, I've deleted the changelog and created a new one but it still didn't get rid of the warning :/
<ScottK> binarymutant: This is almost certainly OK.
<binarymutant> cool ty ScottK :D
<ScottK> If it's a multi-binary package and the package depends on the one that ships the symlink it's OK.
<jtimberman> any MOTU able to look at stompserver, merb and chef on REVU?
<binarymutant> ScottK, awesome, it is multi-binary
<dholbach> good morning
<fabrice_sp> Good morning Daniel :-)
<binarymutant> can reportbug work with debian's bts too?
<fabrice_sp> binarymutant, yes: reportbug --bts=debian
<dholbach> hey fabrice_sp!
<binarymutant> fabrice_sp, ty :D
<fabrice_sp> dholbach, what do you mean with "if you fix this for Karmic, I'm happy to ACK it" in bug #416262. Should I upload a new version in Debian with the translations and re-ask for the sync? Or do you mean having the po files in a temporary way in debian directory?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416262 in aptoncd "Sync aptoncd 0.1.98+bzr110-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416262
<dholbach> just a sec
<dholbach> it'd be nice to have translations back and investigate where they went
 * RoAkSoAx off to bed, bye all
<fabrice_sp> dholbach, upstream lost them. I can upload them again to the upstream repository (I have 'upstream' powers for aptoncd :-) ), and update debian then
<dholbach> fabrice_sp: that'd be sweet!
<fabrice_sp> here we go then :-) Thanks
<iulian> Hello dholbach.
<dholbach> hey iulian!
<stochastic> Would a kind motu with a spare second or two be able to REVU http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/xjadeo
<stochastic> This package has received two advocations http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/a2jmidid but they were on separate uploads, do I need them on the same upload for it to get pushed through?
<stochastic> ^^ james_w I think you may need to re-advocate if that's what's stopping it.
<jtimberman> stochastic: yes, you need to get a second advocate.
<stochastic> don't you mean third ;)
<jtimberman> stochastic: only if james_w is unavailable to advocate, i suppose.
<lamalex> does anyone here know about python distutls?
<lamalex> mine keeps installing to /usr/local/local
<lamalex> cannot for the life of me figure out why
<DktrKranz> lamalex: pass --install-layout=deb to setup.py install call
<AnAnt> Hello, how usable is wine1.2 ?
<james_w> stochastic: stefanlsd uploaded
<stochastic> james_w, okay, I just haven't seen it appear here yet: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/a2jmidid and it was still listed in the new packages page on revu
<james_w> it's in the NEW queue
<stochastic> I don't follow. Maybe I'm still too NEW
<directhex> stochastic, new source packages go into the NEW queue for approval by an archive admin
<directhex> stochastic, then new binary packages go back into NEW
<stochastic> okay, and where does feature freeze play on this? will that package be accepted?
<james_w> yeah
<james_w> unless it is rejected, in which case you may have to ask motu-release nicely to allow you to upload after Feature Freeze
<stochastic> okay. thanks for the clarification.
<stochastic> bdrung_, if you have a second, I've re-uploaded (with all earlier discussed changes) xjadeo to revu.  But I can't for the life of me figure out how to get rid of the executable-not-ELF-or-script lintian warning.
<directhex> stochastic, i'm not seeing it
<directhex> qjadeo:   ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, stripped
<directhex> xjadeo:   ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, stripped
<directhex> xjinfo:   ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, stripped
<directhex> xjremote: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, stripped
<stochastic> directhex my lintian reports ./usr/share/qjadeo/locale/qjadeo_fr.qm to be the culprit
<stochastic> but as I browse through the source tree I can't find any place where the qjadeo_fr file becomes executable
<directhex> hm, it IS executable isn't it
<stochastic> directhex, it's probably from either the makefile or the debian/rules file (the debian folder is shipped from upstream so I didn't write debian/rules from scratch)
<jussi01> dholbach: good morning. got time for a quick pm?
<dholbach> jussi01: yep
<\sh> siretart: pingeling you got the mail from mrfai?
<siretart> \sh: yes, I did
<\sh> siretart: would you like to review my comment...and eventually make a comment, too? :)
<bdrung_> stochastic: why do you run "test -f configure || ./autogen.sh" in the clean target?
<hyperair> i would guess that it's to autogen so that configure exists inside the source package, which is not a good idea
<bdrung_> that's why i asked. clean is for cleaning, not for creating :)
<sistpoty|work> any DD around, who could sponsor me an upgrade of min12xxw (preferred from svn - svn://svn.debian.org/svn/collab-maint/ext-maint/min12xxw/trunk/)?
<slytherin> james_w: there? need to discuss something abuot cobertura package that you rejected last week.
<james_w> hi
<slytherin> james_w: Even after remocing the DTDs in xhtml folder there are still some DTDs etc/dtds/coverage*.dtd which do not have license header. Is that acceptable?
<james_w> possibly
<james_w> were they written for this project?
<slytherin> juli_: Can you please answer james_w's question?
<juli_> james_w, I think so but I didn't check it with authors
<james_w> it that's the case then it moves them to a slightly (un)clearer license state
<juli_> james_w, I'll contact them. But what about the package? I need it for the rest netbeans staff
<ghostcube> packaging request.. would it be possible to package 64 bit packages for lighnting and enigmail working on TB3 :)
<james_w> juli_: I can't say without looking really
<james_w> I expect that it would be ok, but can't be sure
<james_w> I suggest you upload again
<juli_> james_w, ok, thank you.
<slytherin> ghostcube: Is such a version available i.e. the one which works with TB3?
<ghostcube> yes
<juli_> slytherin, could you, please upload again. I will see what can I do about coverage*.dtd in the meantime
<slytherin> juli_: Ok. Let me test build it.
<juli_> slytherin, ok. Thank you
<slytherin> ghostcube: but there is no TB3 in repository. Why would anyone want to package an extension for it?
<ghostcube> there is an ppa daily i havent known there is no universe package oO
<ghostcube> havent searched i thought with ff3.5 there was tb3 too
<slytherin> ghostcube: TB3 has not been released yet.
<ghostcube> oh ok ..
<ghostcube> btw its a must have :D
<james_w> jtimberman: hey, does merb need the embedded gems?
<slytherin> juli_: uploaded cobertura. it is now at the mercy of archive admins. :-)
<juli_> slytherin, thanks! I'm writing a letter to cobertura developers about the license)
<jtimberman> james_w: what gem is embedded??
<james_w> gem?
<james_w> there's about 20 of them :-)
<jtimberman> james_w: oh, stuff in the specs?
<james_w> one second
<james_w> ./merb-core/spec/public/core_ext/fixtures/gems/gems/
<james_w> ./merb-core/spec10/public/webrat/test_app/gems/gems/
<jtimberman> james_w: its not included in the resulting package.
<james_w> still
<jtimberman> it was fine for debian, merb was uploaded to NEW.
<jtimberman> but i was told that it probably wouldn't get into an archive in time to make karmic feature freeze, hence packaging for universe as well.
<jtimberman> and it wasn't a blocking issue in earlier reviews.
<slytherin> jtimberman: 'NEW' is not equal to 'ACCEPTED'. :-)
<james_w> sorry, plumber arrived
<jtimberman> slytherin: sure, and Debian ruby packaging also does not include the source package.
<james_w> jtimberman: at the least not all the gems are covered by the same license as the main code, and that is not documented in debian/copyright
<jtimberman> james_w: so you want me to repackage the source tarball?
<james_w> I think so, though I've no idea what they are there for
<jtimberman> they're there for doing spec tests on the source.
<directhex> even if things aren't in the final package, their distributability needs to be certain for them to be on the ubuntu archive
<jtimberman> Perhaps this is why Debian doesn't include the original source tarball in the packaging.
<james_w> juli_: those files look very much like they are written for the project, so would be covered by the dominant license. Therefore I have accepted the package. Clarifying the situation with upstream would still be appreciated.
<jtimberman> where should removal of the source gems be mentioned?
<jtimberman> james_w: should i note those were removed in README.source, or README.Debian ?
<james_w> see debian policy
<james_w> it's debian/copyright
<james_w> and README.source I guess
<james_w> plus the version number should change
<Daviey> Does anyone know of an example package that generates debian/*.install etc files at source build time?
<Laney> Surely you'd just call install manually instead?
<jtimberman> james_w: http://paste.ubuntu.com/258692/ adding that to README.source, with the gems dirs removed, that good?
<james_w> probably
<james_w> I didn't review the whole package
<james_w> you need to document it in debian/copyright as well, and change the version number as I said
<jtimberman> as in a new dch entry, or modify the ubuntu version, 1ubuntu1
<james_w> the upstream version number
<james_w> so that it is clear the tarball has changed
<jtimberman> i dont know what you mean
<jtimberman> as in bump from merb-1.0.12 to merb-1.0.13 or something?
<jtimberman> i don't think upstream isn't going to remove those gems from the source tarball, they're included on purpose for the spec tests.
<james_w> jtimberman: no, merb-1.0.12+dfsg
<james_w> so that it is clear that it is a modified tarball, and not the one that upstream calls 1.0.12
<jtimberman> james_w: do i just change the name of the orig.tar.gz, or update the changelog?
<james_w> both
<jtimberman> ok
<jtimberman> in changelog,  merb (1.0.12+dfsg-0ubuntu1) ?
<james_w> yep
<jtimberman> uploaded to revu.
<juli_> james_w, thank you! I wrote a message to cobertura-devel. I hope they clarify the situation.
<james_w> thanks juli_
<bddebian> Heya gang
<sistpoty|work> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya sistpoty|work
<juli_> james_w, cobertura developer said coverage* files are under W3C license (the same: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/w/w3c-dtd-xhtml/w3c-dtd-xhtml_1.1-5ubuntu1/w3c-dtd-xhtml.copyright). They will add these info for next release. Should I update copyright file now and reupload?
<james_w> yes please
<james_w> if they can make that explicit in the headers of their next release that would be great as well
<james_w> I'd be happy to sponsor that change
<juli_> james_w, thank you:) I'll update copyright and upload an updated version to REVU
<james_w> just a debdiff would do
<james_w> or even a diff for that file and proposed changelog entry :-)
<juli_> should I create a bug in LP?
<juli_> I suppose yes:) I'll do this today
<james_w> no need really
<james_w> if you just pass the changes to me I can sponsor straight away
<james_w> a bug is fine though
<jtimberman> james_w: can you take another look at merb please? i uploaded w/ new orig.tar.gz
<james_w> sorry, I've got to do something else today
<james_w> I've already spent most of my day on archive-admin stuff
<james_w> jtimberman: you uploaded to REVU?
<jtimberman> james_w: i did
<james_w> I can upload that to NEW for you
<jtimberman> james_w: :-D
<james_w> link please?
<jtimberman> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=6771
<jtimberman> or, http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/merb
<lamalex> DktrKranz: my distutils doesn't appear to have that option
<juli_> james_w, I created a bug and attache diff files for copyright and changelog there: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cobertura/+bug/418181
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 418181 in cobertura "cobertura copyright doesn't contain license for coverage* files" [Undecided,New]
<DktrKranz> lamalex: sounds strange, which release are you running?
<lamalex> DktrKranz: jaunty
<jtimberman> james_w: I also fixed blocking issue with license in stompserver, which had 2 advocates: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/stompserver
<lamalex> er
<lamalex> karmic
<lamalex> DktrKranz: i think part of the problem is that I dont understand distutils at all
<DktrKranz> lamalex: so it should definitely support it. how do you call setup.py?
<lamalex> DktrKranz: sudo python setup.py --instal-layout=deb install
<DktrKranz> it should be "sudo python setup.py install --install-layout=deb"
<lamalex> DktrKranz: do I pass the same flag for bdist?
<DktrKranz> --install-layout is common for install only
<lamalex> hmm how do I generate the correctly layed out tar.gz
<lamalex> ah, it's dsist
<lamalex> s/dsist/sdist
<POX_> DktrKranz: ?! NEVER SUGGEST TO "sudo pytohn setup.py install" or ez_instal something!!! I will break other parts of the system
<POX_> if someone wants to test something, he should use some kind of sandbox (like virtualenv)
<slytherin> fabrice_sp: ping
<fabrice_sp> slytherin, pong
<jtimberman> Chef just needs one more advocate, who wants to be the lucky MOTU? :-D http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/chef
<slytherin> fabrice_sp: do you plan to file sync request for doxia and doxia-site-tools?
<fabrice_sp> slytherin, not yet. I was planning to get them built, for the moment
<slytherin> fabrice_sp: Ok. I am updating my pbuilder. It will take me an hour to get doxia built. If you are done before that then please let me know.
<fabrice_sp> slytherin, I can go with doxia-site-tools first
<slytherin> it has build-dep on libdoxia-java
<fabrice_sp> oh
<fabrice_sp> slytherin, doxia build depends on plexus-containers and plexus-containers needs the latest version of libgoogle...
<slytherin> so where are you stuck at?
<fabrice_sp> compiling plexus-containers, without libgoogle
<fabrice_sp> have to go. bbl
<highvoltage> plexus-containers sound like something from star trek
<fabrice_sp> back
<fabrice_sp> highvoltage, it's almost as complex as the Enterprise :-)
<highvoltage> fabrice_sp: :)
<slytherin> fabrice_sp: so libgoogle is one of those few libraries which will need to be modified to have complete maven stack right?
<fabrice_sp> slytherin, yes: it's also blocking the 'plugin' path
<fabrice_sp> maven-plugin-tools-java
<slytherin> fabrice_sp: have you discussed this already with ttx by any chance?
<fabrice_sp> yes, and it's a no go :-/
<fabrice_sp> ttx is more of the opinion to let maven and plexus as-is
<slytherin> Then he is probably using google-* libraries as build dep for some other work.
<fabrice_sp> I didn't specifically spoke about libgoogle, but his last email is more this way (do not touch non plexus lib)
<slytherin> fabrice_sp: reply to that mail and add details about the libraries that 'must' be modified. Let's see what he says.
<jtimberman> kirkland: thanks for your comments on Chef :)
<mathiaz> jtimberman: debian-changelog-file-is-a-symlink - I've seen that one often - but I have no clue how to fix these
<kirkland> jtimberman: sure, i just advocated
<mathiaz> kirkland: ^^
<kirkland> mathiaz: hmm, i've never seen that one before
<kirkland> mathiaz: let me have a look
<mathiaz> kirkland: it seems to be something from cdbs
<fabrice_sp> slytherin, ok. As I will be on holidays beginning tomorrow, I won't be able to follow up on that until post-FFE.
<slytherin> ok
<kirkland> mathiaz: fwiw, i did advocate, packaging looks good
<geser> it's one of Ubuntu's cdbs features to symlink identical files
<kirkland> ah, space savings
<slytherin> It does not need fixing
<mathiaz> geser: that makes lintian unhappy
<jtimberman> kirkland: thanks!
<kirkland> mathiaz: i don't use cdbs very much, which is why i haven't seen it
<slytherin> It is warning, not error.
<jtimberman> there's an element of danger in using magic.
<jtimberman> :)
<mathiaz> slytherin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/CodeReviews#Tips says Package should be lintian clean
<mathiaz> slytherin: lintian clean means error free or warning free?
<mathiaz> kirkland: do you look for lintian warnings as an AA?
<kirkland> mathiaz: yes, but warnings are not necessarily blockers
<jtimberman> kirkland: you're an AA?
<slytherin> Ideally it means free from errors as well as warnings. But in this case lintian is not updated to ignore a warning caused by a feature.
<mathiaz> kirkland: lintian errors are though?
<kirkland> mathiaz: bonus points for lintian overrides (with inline comments as to why they may be safely ignored)
<kirkland> mathiaz: yeah, i generally require lintian overrides (with comments) for lintian errors
<kirkland> mathiaz: where comments provide an acceptable explanation
<kirkland> jtimberman: y
<jtimberman> kirkland: mathiaz got me to put that in for chef-server ;)
<jtimberman> as you probably saw.
<kirkland> jtimberman: right
<kirkland> mathiaz: honestly, most of my AA work is ensuring that debian/copyrights is comprehensive and correct
<mathiaz> kirkland: right - are you also looking at the debian/ directory in general (as an AA)?
<kirkland> mathiaz: and mostly trusting that the uploading/advocating MOTUs did a good job with the packaging checks
<kirkland> mathiaz: only lightly; see my last statement ^
<kirkland> mathiaz: so i did the REVU with MOTU hat on, not AA hat
<mathiaz> kirkland: ok :)
<kirkland> mathiaz: as for debian/copyrights, I read/digest that
<mathiaz> kirkland: and you MOTU hat covers more things than your AA hat?
<kirkland> mathiaz: i consider my MOTU hat to cover packaging technical details
<jtimberman> kirkland, mathiaz and it was a good reminder to discuss the lintian override, now we have an upstream ticket to use system-provided jquery if it exists.
<kirkland> mathiaz: which any MOTU, I think, should be able to cover
<kirkland> mathiaz: and as an AA, we put a lot of trust in MOTUs
<kirkland> mathiaz: for stuff like package syncs, we have to "trust" that the MOTU ack'ing the package sync has done a good job reviewing "why" the diffs can be dropped from the package
<kirkland> mathiaz: because we might have to process a hundred of those per day, and can't look at every one of those
 * mathiaz nods
<kirkland> mathiaz: if a MOTU ack'd that, it's on him/her ;-)
<kirkland> mathiaz: as for the licensing ...
<kirkland> mathiaz: run "licensecheck -r ." from the package source tree
<kirkland> mathiaz: i see chef is Apache license
<kirkland> mathiaz: so I'll start with "licensecheck -r . | grep -v Apache"
<kirkland> mathiaz: looking for anything licensed differently
<mathiaz> kirkland: right - what do you do about Unknown - no copyright files?
<kirkland> mathiaz: for instance, maybe some GPL code slipped into here
<kirkland> mathiaz: i try to make sure those are clearly covered otherwise
<jtimberman> kirkland: such as with the debian/copyright mentioning those filepaths
<kirkland> mathiaz: and when possible, I ask upstream to ensure that they have proper copyrights in their files, and provide them the list of files missing copyright/license headers
<kirkland> mathiaz: usually projects are willing/able to get that into a future release
<kirkland> jtimberman: right; sometimes it's a matter of a whole section (subdir) being licensed/copyrighted and mentioning that in debian/copyrights
<jtimberman> kirkland: gotcha. ran into a bit of that with merb earlier today. merb's spec tests include some gems, and some of those are available as packages but the upstream isn't going to worry about which platform they're on for testing.
<jtimberman> so they can't rely on say libfoo-ruby is installed to do a test.
<sistpoty> superm1: would you like to act as motu-release delegate for mythbuntu again, or do you have someone else you'd like to recommend for the position?
<superm1> sistpoty, yeah should be able to.  i sponsor everything within our small team anyway :)
<sistpoty> excellent, thanks superm1
<lamalex> does anyone know what happens when there's a name conflict between packages from different sources?
<sistpoty> fta: would you like to act as motu-release delegate for the mozilla team this feature freeze again (together with asac, if he agrees)?
<ScottK> lamalex: If the two don't do the same thing, one has to be renamed.
<sistpoty> lamalex: it's not coinstallable? (and you'd need to declare conflicts: otherpackage in both)
<lamalex> sistpoty: they dont conflict
<lamalex> ScottK: but what /happens/. does apt just pick on arbitrarily to be used?
<ScottK> sistpoty: conflicts are only appropriate if they are alternative implementations of the same functionality.
<fta> sistpoty, sure
<ScottK> lamalex: First one installed wins.
<ScottK> Second one will get an install failure.
<lamalex> ScottK: and before installation?
<ScottK> That's why one needs to be renamed.
<sebner> ScottK: the one with higher versionsnumber wins xD
<ScottK> sebner: Nope.
<lamalex> aptitutde search package
<lamalex> who gets shown
<lamalex> both?
<sebner> ScottK: why not?
<sistpoty> thanks fta
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> I was talking about file name conflicts, not package names.
<ScottK> Sorry.
<ScottK> sebner is likely correct.
<sebner> np
<sistpoty> he, /me is well
 * sebner ^5 sistpoty 
<ScottK> lamalex: Only the binary with the higher version number will exist in the archive.
<sistpoty> luisbg: up for ubuntustudio delegation for motu-release for karmic again together with _MMA_?
<luisbg> sistpoty, yes
<lamalex> ScottK: thanks
<sistpoty> luisbg: excellent, thanks. can you also ask _MMA_ if he agrees?
<luisbg> sistpoty, will do and will let you know
<sistpoty> thanks a lot luisbg
<luisbg> he is a little bit hard to contact now but still possible :)
<sistpoty> heh
<xnox> burnout. is when you answer to a user-request wine on a devel list and get tangled into a support thread.
<xnox> Modern Support: http://xkcd.com/627/
<jpds> No, I don't do that.
<sistpoty> luisbg: btw.: read the mail about the request for audacity standing FFe? (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2009-August/006079.html) / I also cross-replied to ubuntu-studio-devel
<ghostcube> fta, ping
<fta> ghostcube, no contentless ping please
<ghostcube> fta, ping http://bugzilla.songbirdnest.com/show_bug.cgi?id=17683 :)
<ghostcube> sorry
<ubottu> bugzilla.songbirdnest.com bug 17683 in UI "Ui Media View not showing anything" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<binarymutant> does anyone use reportbug with gmail? It didn't send the mail for me :/
<fta> ghostcube, no idea
<ghostcube> i think it is an songbird bug or a missing lib maybe
<ghostcube> fta, got it the problem is somehow a mising german loalisation
<ghostcube> *c
<stochastic> bdrung_ I've lost that last command you suggested I run, can you repost?
<bdrung_> stochastic: run debuild twice
<bdrung_> stochastic: and you will see, that the second run failes, because the clean target do not remove all generated files. you have to remove them in the clean target with "rm -f file1 file2" or "rm -rf dir1 dir2"
<xnox> james_w: You are ubuntu top contributor ;-)
<james_w> it's a lie!
<xnox> https://edge.launchpad.net/debian/+topcontributors
 * xnox lol
<xnox> When people start using Distributed Development will Karma even out?
<ScottK> That's Debian, not Ubuntu.
<james_w> don't take karma as a proxy for worth :-)
<bdrung_> stochastic: and why do you run "test -f configure || ./autogen.sh"?
<bdrung_> in the clean target?
<james_w> xnox: somewhat, though it may take some time
<stochastic> bdrung_, I don't know why that's there, I inherited the debian packaging from upstream and am cleaning it up
<xnox> james_w: I'm just jealous =) I was evaluating my chances for UniverseContributor and tried to weight my Ubuntu Karma to find this bob =)
<xnox> s/bob/bomb
<james_w> xnox: LP might subtract a large lump off me or something, as it's not at all fair
<james_w> heh
<bdrung_> stochastic: then remove this line
<xnox> at least you now probably feel like poker tournament winner with a huge stake =)
<xnox> james_w: anyhow by submitting Karmic recipes for daily-debs I was hoping to get nightly bzr for Karmic.... Will you update cron-jobs or however jw+dailydebs works
<james_w> ah, Dmitrijs!
<james_w> thanks
<james_w> I'll do that now, thanks for the reminder
<bdrung_> if you remove the 190000 from the bazaar branches of james_w, there will be only 451 karma points left
<stochastic> bdrung_ I think the removal of xjadeo.desktop isn't happening, but that sill doesn't fix the elf binary warning...
<xnox> james_w: your welcome =) scratching my itch really I've just moved to karmic and I can't live without my daily treats
<james_w> feel free to send me any more packages you want added
<james_w> well within reason ;-)
<bdrung_> there must be something wrong with the karma points. i am listed as "top contributer", too. really strange.
<xnox> james_w: I kind of trying to run my own as well ~crosswire-daily for my Debian/Ubuntu Packaging team of Crosswire stuff.
<james_w> nice
<james_w> what's crosswire?
<bdrung_> stochastic: it complains about xjadeo-0.4.7/src/qt-gui/qjadeo_fr.qm
<bdrung_> stochastic: you should remove this file on clean
<xnox> james_w: I didn't know before I've signed up =) It's bible study library & front-ends + actual texts of hundreds of bibles/commentries etc.
<xnox> a long the lines of making Ubuntu interesting without the internetz
<james_w> ah, ok
<SiDi> Hello. Is this a good place to look for someone who would accept to maintain the ubuntu package of an upstream project ?
<bdrung_> xnox: if you need a helping hand for packaging Xiphos, feel free to contact me.
<xnox> james_w: really didn't know how to get involved with Ubuntu/Debian and there was a team being formed in January so I joined =) Resurected from horrible QA state 2 packages in Debian and Ubuntu =)
<xnox> bdrung_: I'm proud maintainer of Xiphos =) Hope it's in good shape in Karmic now
<xnox> bdrung_: can you sponsor a fix though? I've forgot a "Provides:" in the latest version in Ubuntu
<SiDi> (the package in question is exaile, which losts its maintainer for ubuntu)
<xnox> bdrung_: lp:~dmitrij.ledkov/ubuntu/karmic/xiphos/fix-upgrades
<bdrung_> xnox: not yet, in 3 day is my motu application :)
<xnox> Aha =) well I wish you good luck
<xnox> I'm noone yet. And I'm thinking whether I can make it into Contributors
<bdrung_> xnox: being a contributor is the first step (you become ubuntu member and gain a nice email address)
<bdrung_> xnox: i found a bug in your debian package :)
<xnox> bdrung_: I'm listening =)
<bdrung_> xnox: it's a native package
<bdrung_> but it shouldn't be native
 * xnox checking
<xnox> bdrung_: how is 3.1.1-1 in Debian or the proposed fix 3.1.1-1ubuntu1 native?
 * xnox is confused
<bdrung_> the package in debian sid
<bdrung_> 3.1.1-1
<xnox> You are right! How did that happen
 * xnox need to bash Debian Sponsor for mingling with my package!!!
<bdrung_> it was the sponsors fault?
<stochastic> bdrung_, I've added qjadeo_fr.qm to the files removed in clean, but lintian still gives me the elf-binary error
<bdrung_> stochastic: that are different issues :)
<xnox> bdrung_: thanks a lot =)
<bdrung_> xnox: np
<bdrung_> xnox: i will have a look at the package. let me see if i find more issues ;)
<xnox> bdrung_: the previous DD who maintained it had tarball inside tarball so it was all native to him
<xnox> And now I'm out-of sync with and the checksums will be different
<xnox> crap
<bdrung_> stochastic: the convert and install command should be moved to the install target (you see the correlation?)
<bdrung_> xnox: tarballs inside tarballs are ugly
<bdrung_> stochastic: after all the install command you could put a chmod 644 command for the qjadeo_fr.qm file
<bdrung_> stochastic: the "$(MAKE) distclean" command should come before the "rm" commands
<stochastic> bdrung_, so the binary-indep: build install target should be empty?
<bdrung_> stochastic: yes
<bdrung_> stochastic: i don't know why you have a "rm -f" command in the binary-indep target
<stochastic> bdrung_, I believe it's because the convert command creates a temporary copy of those files, then it's copied to the right place, then the temporary files are removed
<bdrung_> ok
<bdrung_> stochastic: the convert command _could_ put the resulting files directly into the right place.
<stochastic> bdrung_, yes that would seem cleaner
<bdrung_> stochastic: after running debuild twice, run "zcat ../xjadeo_0.4.7-0ubuntu1.diff.gz |diffstat" and you will see that there are some files not cleaned
<stochastic> bdrung_ I don't understand what you mean by "run debuild twice"  I've run it many times
<bdrung_> stochastic: run debuild twice means, that you run it at least two times.
<bdrung_> the diffstat command list all files in the diff file. in the diff file should only be the files of the debian/ directory
<bdrung_> stochastic: http://paste.ubuntu.com/258969/ this fixes the copyright lintian warning
<stochastic> I thought you mentioned we could safely ignore that warning
 * stochastic changes it anyway
<stochastic> the zcat |diffstat command only returns files in the debian directory for me
<mzz> (if you don't mind me asking: is there an easy way to get lintian to *always* warn on changes outside of debian/, not only if it detects a patch system, which iirc is its default behavior?)
<bdrung_> stochastic: ok, maybe i need your updates
<stochastic> bdrung_, uploading to revu right now
<stochastic> oops, forgot to debuild after that copyright file change
<bdrung_> mzz: don't know. i normally use the zcat diff.gz | diffstat command
<stochastic> next upload will include the copyright file changes
<bdrung_> mzz: if you want everthing from lintian, run "lintian -iIE --pedantic ..."
<mzz> bdrung_: sure, and that's a good habit anyway, I guess (since it'll also warn you about oddities inside debian/)
<mzz> the diffstat, that is :) I haven't tried lintian in full pedantic mode yet...
<bdrung_> mzz: some pedantic warnings are usefull
 * mzz is beginning to get the hang of things, has managed to create a ppa with a few basic packages, might figure out how to get those in either debian or ubuntu proper in the future
<bdrung_> mzz: new ones?
<mzz> mostly backports
<mzz> well, backports or fairly trivial version bumps
<bdrung_> ok
<mzz> so far my experience has been that it's not exactly hard, but that there are a great many layers of tools calling each other, with multiple choices on some of the layers, and I don't understand all the layers yet.
<bdrung_> mzz: i know the feeling.
<bdrung_> it will go away some day :)
<mzz> (things like python-support versus python-central, pbuilder versus sbuild versus probably other things I haven't encountered yet, but also on a user level apt-get vs aptitude vs synaptic, which don't seem to be using exactly the same "marks" database)
<stochastic> bdrung_, I get no lintian warnings on that latest upload.  Do you see any issues left?
<bdrung_> stochastic: is the upload already on http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/xjadeo
 * mzz shall stop distracting you now :)
<bdrung_> the last upload date is 23:48
<bdrung_> mzz: no problem. i am doing more thing parallel.
<stochastic> bdrung_, oh, looks like that upload was rejected
<mzz> this is generally the case on irc :)
<bdrung_> mzz: yes.
<bdrung_> stochastic: the revu page seams to be not up to date
<bdrung_> mzz: it's good to have a choice, but on the beginning it could be confusing. sometimes you use more than one of them (e.g. i use apt-get and synaptic)
<stochastic> bdrung_, okay revu is up to date now
<bdrung_> stochastic: the second run of debuild failed. the patch could not applied. "1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file src/qt-gui/qjadeo.cpp.rej"
<stochastic> bdrung_ how are you getting these errors?
<stochastic> what options are you running debuild with?
<stochastic> is it in a pbuilder environment?
<bdrung_> stochastic: run this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/258979/
<bdrung_> stochastic: no, you cannot reproduce it with pbuilder, because pbuilder do not rely on the clean target
<stochastic> bdrung_, but for that I need to manually install the build deps?
<bdrung_> stochastic: yes
<stochastic> ugh, is there any way to do that without clogging my system up?
<bdrung_> stochastic: setting up a virtual machine :)
<xnox> stochastic: after playing around with a lot of pacakges a removed all -dev packages and then did an autoremove =)
<xnox> "Developers spring cleaning"
<bdrung_> xnox: i clean them once in a half year with reinstalling the current release. ;)
<xnox> bdrung_: Ahh that's what you call install party =)
<bdrung_> xnox: yes
<bdrung_> xnox: but sometimes i install in between
<bdrung_> last time was when i bought an ssd.
<xnox> =) me too I've just upgraded to karmic alpha
<bdrung_> the complete installation needs less than 10 minutes
<bdrung_> karmic is on my previous hdd and in a vm
<xnox> what about / etc?
<xnox> and /var/cache/
<stochastic> bdrung_, my apt-get doesn't want to install any of the last four dependencies because of broken sub dependencies, but pbuilder finds these just fine
<stochastic> bdrung_ could you just pastebin the diffstat so I can see the result of the debuilds?
<bdrung_> stochastic: strange
<bdrung_> stochastic: http://paste.ubuntu.com/258982/
<bdrung_> xnox: for /etc i have some scripts / patches that are making the required changes
<bdrung_> xnox: but /var/cache?
<xnox> ok /var/cache/pbuilder
<xnox> and /var/cache/apt-cacher-ng
<xnox> ~30 GB
<bdrung_> xnox: i rebuilt them. that is not the problem. (i have mirrored jaunty and karmic with apt-mirror)
<xnox> how much does that take space?
<bdrung_> i have one pc without internet access
<bdrung_> 44,8 GiB
<xnox> ok not that bad
<bdrung_> one distribution would use 22 - 25 GiB
#ubuntu-motu 2009-08-25
<bdrung_> (need one night to grab all) :)
<bdrung_> xnox: + 1,2 GiB from my ppas
 * stochastic throws his hands up in a moment of "I give up" frustration, but thanks bdrung_ for all his help thus far.
<bdrung_> yw
<bdrung_> stochastic: the problem is that the patch is already applied to this file
 * stochastic is new to dpatch and doesn't understand what he's done wrong
<bdrung_> stochastic: you could use quilt instead
<bdrung_> stochastic: or if you want a very simple patch system, you could use cdbs + simple-patchsys
<stochastic> I don't know quilt and the docs said it's much more difficult to setup
<stochastic> is there something wrong with dpatch?
<bdrung_> stochastic: i don't know if it is dpatch's fault or caused by something else.
<stochastic> bdrung_ well I guess i have no other option than to give up on this package
<stochastic> bdrung_ thanks anyway
<bdrung_> stochastic: if you ask me tomorrow i may digg into this issue
<stochastic> dtchen, thanks for adding ubuntu-devel to the Jack in Main discussion
<dtchen> stochastic: np
<stochastic> bdrung, could you test out the latest upload?
<bdrung> yes
<bdrung> stochastic: same issue
<bdrung> stochastic: remove the autogen.sh call. it is not necessary (the configure file exists)
<stochastic> bdrung, removed and uploaded
<bdrung> stochastic: i have fixed the rebuild bug (i broke the butterfly on the wheel)
<bdrung> Zhenech: got my mail?
<sbalneav> Hello.  I'm having a problem working on a package for a backport to hardy.  The upstream tarball requires that I patch up some build requirements in configure.ac and rerun autoconf before the package will build.  Does anyone know the correct debian/rules magic for that?
<bdrung> sbalneav: you have to run autoreconf before you run ./configure
<bdrung> sbalneav: you may want to use a patch system for the patch
<sbalneav> The package itself uses cdbs
<sbalneav> have you got an example you could point me at?
<bdrung> sbalneav: for autoconf there are some variables, you could set
<sbalneav> the configure.ac basically defines a couple of "minimum" package levels.  The package works fine with older versions, so I just need to bump them down.
<bdrung> sbalneav: you can set DEB_AUTO_UPDATE_AUTOCONF to the version you want
<bdrung> sbalneav: which package?
<sbalneav> sabayon.
<sbalneav> I've been working getting a version going for karmic, but many people would like a version for hardy.
<sbalneav> I'd like to create a backport in my ppa.
<bdrung_> sbalneav: try to add "DEB_AUTO_UPDATE_AUTOCONF := 2.61" to your rules file
<sbalneav> ok
<stochastic> would any motu with a spare minute please glance through http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/xjadeo
<dholbach> good morning
<fabrice_sp> good morning dholbach :-)
<dholbach> hiya fabrice_sp!
<iulian> Morning dholbach, fabrice_sp.
<dholbach> hey iulian
<fabrice_sp> good morning iulian
<dholbach> looks like we could do a bit of sponsoring before feature freeze :)
<iulian> Indeed.
<fabrice_sp> speaking about sponsoring :-)
<dholbach> yes? :)
<fabrice_sp> about bug #416262 : I don't think aptoncd will make his path to Debian before FF, so I propose to update the package in Ubuntu
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416262 in aptoncd "Please update aptoncd to version 0.1.98+bzr112" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416262
<fabrice_sp> it's the same content as the Debian upload, but the package has not being sponsored yet, and I'm travelling this morning, until 3rd of Sptember (Holidays! :-) )
<dholbach> fabrice_sp: nice! enjoy your holidays!
<dholbach> where are you going?
<dholbach> brb
<warner> hey, quick question. dput reported a successful upload of my four packages (foolscap, zfec, pycryptopp, tahoe) to revu.ubuntuwire.com several hours ago, but I'm not seeing them on the REVU "New Packages" list. Is there anywhere I should look to find out about upload errors?
<fabrice_sp> dholbach, thanks :-) I'm going to Canary's Island ;-)
<dholbach> nice :)
<warner> iulian: zooko said I should ping you once the Tahoe packages were uploaded, but I'm not sure if you'll be able to see them yet
<iulian> warner: Have you uploaded them to REVU?
<warner> yes, in theory, although I'm not seeing them on http://revu.ubuntuwire.com
<warner> (dput reported success, to the right server)
<iulian> jpds: ^^
<iulian> Or any other REVU admin.
<warner> the only thing I can think of is that my launchpad email address is slightly different than the package's debian/changelog's top-most address
<warner> but they're all signed by the same GPG key that I registered with launchpad this afternoon
<iulian> warner: Have you logged in to REVU?
<warner> yup, the page says "Logged in as warner." at the top right now
<iulian> Hmm, no idea.  You'll have to talk to a REVU admin (already pinged one).
<warner> thanks
<warner> iulian: do you know offhand if you or zooko filed ITPs for these packages? I don't know how to search launchpad for them (being more familiar with debian, myself). I don't have proper Closes:/LP: entries in the package changelogs yet.
<iulian> warner: I cannot remember, sorry.
<warner> s'ok, thanks
<warner> is there a launchpad ITP page?
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> its not structurally different to other bugs
<lifeless> also ITP is a bit of a buggy concept
<lifeless> RFP is sensible, as is REVU, but declaring intent... may as well JFDI
 * warner nods
<warner> so the "LP:" entry in the changelog is defined as closing an RFP bug as opposed to an "ITP" bug?
<warner> and such RFP bugs are to be found.. filed under the submitter's proposed package name?
<lifeless> personally, I don't bother having an initial bug to close.
<lifeless> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<warner> great! I'll ignore that lintian warning then :)
<lifeless> it says to file one, but like I say.. meh.
 * lifeless waits for the flames
<warner> I'll quote you when the REVU comments start coming in, then :)
<warner> ah, tahoe has a needs-packaging bug filed already, #417136
 * warner updates the changelog
<lifeless> right, if there is one definitely close it.
<warner> and zfec has #289430 ..
<lifeless> But creating a bug saying I'm doing X, only to close it a few minutes later is well... nuts.
<lifeless> its like writing a note while you do the dishes saying "I'm doing the dishes"
<warner> huh, sounds like twitter :)
<lifeless> shudder
<lifeless> so buildbot. Unit tests.
<lifeless> (I do have the right person don't I?)
<warner> um
 * warner looks shifty
<warner> sure, shoot
<lifeless> so, have you seen subunit?
<warner> nope
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/subunit/
<lifeless> project of mine.
<warner> cool. should we take this to #buildbot ?
<warner> huh, weird that the two needs-packaging bugs have numbers that are so far apart
<siretart> any emacs fans around?
<lifeless> hahaha
<lifeless> oops, did I type that out loud?
<siretart> if yes, please package emacs23, using the package from debian before thursday
<siretart> lifeless: I bet you did :)
<StevenK> siretart: Uh huh, did you even read the sync request bug about emacs23 from Debian?
<siretart> StevenK: ups? no. do you have the bug no at hand?
<StevenK> siretart: Bug 408085
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408085 in ubuntu "Sync emacs23 23.1+1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408085
<siretart> thanks
<siretart> StevenK: ah, ok. best would probably be not a plain sync, but a hard dependency on the non-dfsg-free docs (they are fsf-free)
<StevenK> siretart: Then say so, and deal with the bug
 * SiDi is looking for an Ubuntu maintainer for Exaile, please pm me if you want to help. Thanks in advance.
<sluimers> I know it's a stupid question but, what does MOTU stand for?
<\sh> sluimers: Masters Of The Universe
<sluimers> cool, and do they package stuff and put it in the Ubuntu archive? Because that's what it looks like to me.
<sluimers> Anyway, I have a little problem and I got sent here.
<\sh> sluimers: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU <- all you need to know about MOTU
<bdrung_> stochastic:  i have fixed the rebuild bug (i broke the butterfly on the wheel)
 * sluimers reads some more from MOTU
<bdrung_> stochastic: here is what i did: http://paste.ubuntu.com/259208/
<AnAnt> Hello, what happened to python-xml package ?
<iulian> It got removed a long time ago IIRC.
<geser> Deleted  on 2009-06-08: obsolete and broken; reverse-deps must be migrated to core python modules. LP: #343242
<AnAnt> geser: thanks
<AnAnt> ah, the bug is still open
<AnAnt> reopened rather
<AnAnt> oh, won't fix
<AnAnt> ok, python2.6 would do !
<AnAnt> thanks
<Q-FUNK> hi!  I'd be interested in feedback on MartinEricRacine/UploadRightsApplication especially on how it's supposed to differ from my previous (succesful) application as ubuntu member.
<gnomefreak> is there a reason we dont support lexmark hardware?
<directhex> lack of drivers, at a guess?
<gnomefreak> thier site doesnt have linux drivers that i can see nor tarball so i am pretty much out of luck?
<directhex> very likely. how's the printer db on openprinting look?
<directhex> some companies are more pro-linux than others with their printers. lexmark stuggle to be pro-windows, let alone anything else
<gnomefreak> maybe ill try nspluginwrapper
<directhex> nspluginwrapper? i'm not sure how loading 32-bit flash in 64-bit firefox will help
<directhex> which model? http://openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi?make=Lexmark suggests about 50% should work
<gnomefreak> x6150
<gnomefreak> directhex: thanks for the link looking at it atm
<gnomefreak> no known scanner drivers :(
<gnomefreak> directhex: its not nspluginwrapper sorry wrong thing. i cant recall the name of the package im looking for that will run .exe drivers
<directhex> gnomefreak, ndiswrapper. note that "ndis" means "Network Driver Interface Specification"
<gnomefreak> directhex: yeah i saw that and i remember that is what i used to set up wifi
<james_w> error: plugins/builder/plugins/builder/plugins/builder/plugins/builder/plugins/builder/plugins/builder/plugins/builder/plugins/builder/plugins/builder/plugins/builder/plugins/builder/plugins/builder/plugins/builder/plugins/builder/plugins/builder/plugins/builder/plugins/builder/plugins/builder/plugins/builder/plugins/builder/plugins/builder/plugins/builder/plugins/builder/plugins/builder/plugins/builder/plugins/builder/plugins/builder/plugins/buil
<james_w> der/plugins/builder/plugins/builder/plugins/builder/plugins/builder/plugins/builder/plugins/builder/plugins/builder/plugins/builder/plugins/builder/plugins/builder/plugins/builder/plugins/builder/plugins/builder: Too many levels of symbolic links
<james_w> oops
<soren> Oh, dear :)
<soren> directhex: Lexmark used to be /very/ Windows-only, but at some point they started writing and releasing Linux drivers themselves.
<soren> directhex: This must have been in 2001-ish.
<gnomefreak> soren: sort of
<gnomefreak> atleast i cant find the scanner drivers for it i already have too many printers
<gnomefreak> i guess im going to use it on wmy win box and just email it to myself
<james_w> anybody have a minute for a review of http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/lazr.restfulclient ?
<james_w> needed for the new launchpadlib
<ttx> james_w: about bug 416420
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416420 in backport-util-concurrent "Sync backport-util-concurrent 3.1-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416420
<james_w> hey ttx
<ttx> james_w: hey :)
<ttx> james_w: that sounds like a bad idea because it brings all the new maven-repo-helper infra into main, through eucalyptus
<ttx> furthermore version 3 is untested
<james_w> feel free to back it out
<ttx> james_w: how should I proceed to do that ?
<james_w> it was ACKed my a MOTU and looked sane, I don't invest any further than that in sync requests
<james_w> depends how much you want to revert
<ttx> well, going back to where it was 24 hours ago, is it possible ?
<james_w> if you just want to go back to the previous package then you can grab that from lp, increment the version with some sort of "really" version number and upload it
<ttx> hmmm
<james_w> source package is on https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/backport-util-concurrent/2.2+dfsg-1ubuntu1
<ttx> I'll try the middle way, try to see if we can work with the new version and just revert the new maven-repo stuff
<ttx> if we can't, I'll play the "really" trick
<ttx> james_w: thanks
<james_w> np
<iulian> james_w: The information from README.txt is already included in HACKING.txt.  Do you want this?
<james_w> iulian: you mean the license text?
<iulian> james_w: Yup.
<james_w> dropped README.txt
<iulian> james_w: Go ahead and upload.
<james_w> thanks iulian
<iulian> Unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon'.
<iulian> Without the GNOME settings manager running, some preferences may not take effect. This could indicate a problem with Bonobo, or a non-GNOME (e.g. KDE) settings manager may already be active and conflicting with the GNOME settings manager
<iulian> Weird.
<iulian> Theme changed automatically and when I tried to set it back I got this message.
<geser> james_w: you seems to be missing XS-Python-Version and XB-Python-Version in lazr.restfulclient so it only gets available for python2.6 (see also the depends on python; and the lintian warning)
<james_w> thanks geser
<geser> james_w: and the \ in "python setup.py install --root=\$(CURDIR)..." looks also misplaced
<geser> james_w: and I see now that python is twice in Build-Depends
 * hyperair grumbles about liferea being unresponsive and slow
<james_w> thanks geser
<pochu> hyperair: :(
<hyperair> pochu: :(
<hyperair> pochu: it seems to like churning up my hard disk and hanging.
<pochu> hyperair: 1.6?
<hyperair> pochu: ye, 1.6
<zooko> iulian: hello!  My partner Brian Warner built Debian packages for Tahoe-LAFS and uploded them to REVU.  :-)
<zooko> Time for me to walk my children to school...
<jtimberman> Chef and other packages it depends on look to be going into Karmic (uploaded to NEW or already in). Is there a document that describes how to get universe packages backported (I'm willing to do the packaging of course) to LTS and other releases?
<ghostcube> fta: when does youre daily build repo get updated normally for songbird
<ScottK> !backports | jtimberman
<ubottu> jtimberman: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<bddebian> Heya gang
<ScottK> Heya bddebian.
<bddebian> Hi ScottK
<sistpoty|work> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya sistpoty|work
<lfaraone> Hey, if a MOTU acks a sync request, why does it still need to be manually reviewed by a Archive Admin?
<james_w> what do you mean?
<geser> lfaraone: not reviewed, but processed
<james_w> it's a manual process of processing them
<james_w> and that involves checking that it has an ACK etc.
<lfaraone> james_w: would it be difficult to create criteria that would make it automagic?
<james_w> and sometimes you spot something, and surely it's better to comment then?
<james_w> yeah
<james_w> the fact that LP doesn't support syncing entirely within LP yet
<jtimberman> manual process of uploading i recall is deliberate.
<jtimberman> at least from the debian side.
<lfaraone> james_w: Well, "if reporter is in MOTU and report is assigned to AA, and is set by member of MOTU to "confirmed""...
<james_w> you could cron it, but as we are using bugs there are too many corner cases...
<james_w> lfaraone: what about the process bothers you?
<SiDi> Noob question : if i'm packaging an plugin from an app X that is python based, should i add python to the plugin's deps, knowing that it already depends on X ?
<RoAkSoAx> ivoks, you busy?
<lfaraone> james_w: well, it seems to be inefficient, and I suffer from impatience. (such mundane tasks should, imho, be automated)
<lfaraone> SiDi: Yes.
<james_w> lfaraone: yes, they should, and there is work underway to do so
<ivoks> RoAkSoAx: yes
<SiDi> lfaraone, okey, thanks
<lfaraone> james_w: Okay.
<JontheEchidna> POX_: ping
<POX_> JontheEchidna: You sent me a contentless ping.  This is a contentless pong.  Please provide a bit of information about what you want and I will respond when I am around.
<JontheEchidna> heh
<JontheEchidna> POX_: Hey, seems kadu ftbfs with the latest gcc. I found a patch here that should fix it: http://starowa.one.pl/~uzi/kadu/kadu-gcc44.patch
<JontheEchidna> google-translated forum post: http://tinyurl.com/lkthqq
<mpt> Hi folks. Is there a bug tag already being used for packages that have unhelpful summaries or descriptions?
<mpt> And if not, what would be a good name for this tag? :-)
<james_w> mpt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags
<james_w> so no, apparently not
<mpt> apart from 'string-fix', tangentially
<james_w> that would work
<mpt> and 'desktop-file', for applications
<james_w> though it may be more of "rewrite the description" rather than "it should be theirs and not there's"
<Hobbsee> mpt: 'unhelpful' would be a good name, but i'm sure that's not PC ;)
<james_w> why not?
<james_w> "unhelpful-description" if you want to avoid every bug being tagged that :-)
<mpt> Actually I was thinking of spelling/grammar/layout errors as well
<Hobbsee> james_w: something about not being positive enough
<james_w> mpt: string-fix would seem to be appropriate then
<mpt> "description" would be a bit too specific, but "metadata" would be too vague
<james_w> I thought you were looking more specifically
<sistpoty|work> huhu siretart, I already found a sponsor, DktrKranz will make use of his new DD powers :)
<siretart> DktrKranz: congrats :-)
<siretart> sistpoty|work: :-)
<DktrKranz> siretart: thanks :)
<DktrKranz> I'm not the only MOTU to cheer ;)
<DktrKranz> sistpoty|work: btw, if you're in a hurry, please go ahead :)
<sistpoty|work> DktrKranz: no, I'm not in a hurry :)
<POX_> JontheEchidna: kadu should work fine with GCC 4.4 since 0.6.5.2-2 (dunno what version Ubuntu has). BTW: patryk is now a DD so I no longer sponsor kadu
<Laney> what are we congratulating DktrKranz for?
<POX_> please ask for a sync with Debian
<POX_> Laney: he's a DD now
<porthose> DktrKranz, congrats! :)
<DktrKranz> do not forget pochu, he's DD too
<Laney> oh, nice!
<sistpoty|work> congrats, pochu!
<directhex> and direc, no, wait :(
<Laney> sponsor stuff plz
<directhex> yeah, DktrKranz is the new debian mono & haskell sponsor!
<pochu> sistpoty|work, Laney: ty!
<sistpoty|work> directhex: maybe mono gets you penalties in NM :P
<slytherin> for person in motu_list if DD=yes then congratulations. :-)
<DktrKranz> directhex: haha
<directhex> sistpoty|work, i'd need to check the list of current front desk people to know how much reality matches that
<sistpoty|work> heh
<Laney> schestow...oh crap
<slytherin> dholbach: ping
<DktrKranz> porthose: thanks
<DktrKranz> :)
<RoAkSoAx> congrats DktrKranz
<DktrKranz> hey RoAkSoAx, thanks
<dholbach> slytherin: pong
<jbernard__> does anyone have some time to revu libcgroup (http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/libcgroup)?
<DktrKranz> RoAkSoAx: btw, advocated lekhonee
* sebner changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: Jaunty is released | Time for SRUs: http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/sru/ | Development of Karmic Koala has started -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | Want to get involved with the MOTU? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs/ . Luca Falavigna (DktrKranz) is now officially Debian Developer! HUG HIM!
<slytherin> dholbach: ttf-indic-fonts needs a merge. One of the fonts have been deemed non-free and removed from the package. I would do it myself but I do not have good understanding of package structure.
<sebner> DktrKranz: congratulations! mauahahahaha
<RoAkSoAx> DktrKranz, yeah I saw it, thanks a lot!! I'm on my search for another advocator :)
<dholbach> slytherin: hum... can you have a chat with ArneGoetje about that?
<slytherin> Via email?
<dholbach> as he's based in Taiwan he might be off the internet now
<slytherin> DktrKranz: Congrats.
<slytherin> dholbach: I will try the merge on weekend then.
<DktrKranz> sebner: thanks, but no need a topic for that (and you forgot emilio, btw)
<JontheEchidna> POX_: We synced -4, still fails
<dholbach> slytherin: super, thanks
<JontheEchidna> POX_: thanks for the heads up about maintainership, tho
<sebner> DktrKranz: your idea, your fault :P  emilio?
<Laney> so yeah
<Laney> about goocanvasmm in pkg-gnome svn... ;)
<DktrKranz> sebner: my idea? :P... pochu is DD too
<sebner> DktrKranz: Oh really? I have to send new emails too to the dev-lists :P
<DktrKranz> LOL
<dholbach> congrats DktrKranz
<pochu> sebner: no need for it :)
<sebner> pochu: upps, just sent the mails :P Congrats also from me
<pochu> thanks :) hope to see you in the queue at som epoint ;)
* sebner changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: Jaunty is released | Time for SRUs: http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/sru/ | Development of Karmic Koala has started -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | Want to get involved with the MOTU? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs/ . Luca Falavigna (DktrKranz) and Jaunty is released | Time for SRUs: http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/sru/ | Development of Karmic Koala has started -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | Want to get involved
<sebner> pochu: too late :P
<pochu> DktrKranz: you're released! \o/
 * cody-somerville hugs pochu and DktrKranz.
<DktrKranz> sebner: I have to find a good hideout now :)
<sebner> pochu: DM at some point this year
<sebner> DktrKranz: yeah, mail replies are starting \o/
<pochu> sebner: party, yohoo!
<RoAkSoAx> congrats pochu
<Laney> I never saw the mail on debian-newmaint
<Laney> where was it announced?
<pochu> topic> http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs/ . Luca Falavigna (DktrKranz) and Jaunty is released
<pochu> maybe it's not yet
<Laney> alreet
<DktrKranz> Laney: you got a welcome mail once your account is created
<DktrKranz> *get
<Laney> ah
<DktrKranz> s/welcome/2_pages_long_here_what_you_have_do_to/
<iulian> DktrKranz, pochu: Congratulations.
<DktrKranz> thanks dholbach iulian!
<pochu> thanks guys
<DktrKranz> pochu: they probably mean s/thanks/sponsor me something/ :)
<pochu> =)
<Laney> thanks, now get to work reviewing my packages!
 * Laney cracks the whip
 * sebner asks himself if he should change the topic to: New Debian Sponsors: pochu and DktrKranz :O
<sistpoty|work> sebner: can you sanitize and clean up the topic a little bit, now that you're the last one you touched it? (e.g. you could mention that we're all doomed, err that FF starts on Thursday)
<sebner> sistpoty|work: haha! uiuiui, really doomed. I'm sorry
<sistpoty|work> sebner: just guessing on the rate of "just before feature freeze" breakage :P
<Laney> topic is a bit of a mess isn't it
* sebner changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: Jaunty is released | Time for SRUs: http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/sru/ | We are nearing Feature Freeze for Karmic (27th August) | Want to get involved with the MOTU? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs/
<sistpoty|work> excellent!
<sistpoty|work> thanks sebner
<sebner> sistpoty|work: thanks for the hint. /me was just too excited xD
 * DktrKranz can now hide
<sistpoty|work> sebner: sure, no problem, I just thought that also the old topic could need cleanup :)
<Laney> Jaunty is released?
<sebner> sistpoty|work: 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe ^^
<Laney> old news int it?
<sebner> Laney: still the actual release though
<sebner> and we want SRU'S
<Laney> don't think it's topic worthy
* sebner changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: Jaunty SRUs: http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/sru/ | We are nearing Feature Freeze for Karmic (27th August) | Want to get involved with the MOTU? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs/
 * sebner hides now
 * Laney wonders why that links is in the topic at all
<Laney> seems only motu-sru would want to use it
 * sebner didn't set it :)
<Laney> infact both of the main links go to a blank page
 * Laney would link to sponsor queue, debcheck, uehs
<sistpoty|work> Laney: just do it :P
<Laney> I somehow broke my irssi
<Laney> so I can't tab complete the topic
* Laney changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: Karmic Feature Freeze this Thursday (27th August) | Want to get involved with the MOTU? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Sponsor queue: http://is.gd/2y76G | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/debcheck
<Laney> rawr
<iulian> Looks better now.
<Riddell> kklimonda: ping
<Riddell> kklimonda: you uploaded a SRU for zabbix?  there's no patch on the bug report and no motu-sru approval
<dholbach> mok0: bug 271260 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271260 in ubuntu "Sahana - disaster management application - for inclusion to repos - help reqd" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271260
<dholbach> mok0: didn't know there was somebody interested in packaging sahana as well
<kklimonda> riddell: hmm.. there were two similar bugs and I think I have prepared a single debdiff that fixed both of them.
<Riddell> kklimonda: the only thing in the changelog is "  * debian/zabbix-server-{mysql,pgsql}.zabbix-server.init: - Create pid directory in /var/run on start (LP: #172775)"
<Riddell> and indeed that's the only change in the debdiff
<kklimonda> riddel: oh, wait - i have no upload rights so i havent uploaded it. ;)
<kklimonda> i don't know what got uploade to be honest as I'm out of town for the last week or so. I remember getting an email from LP about it and that's it. if you could say what's wrong I'd appreciate it. :)
<james_w> is there a special procedure for transferring a conffile from one package to another?
<Riddell> kklimonda: what's wrong is the lack of patch or motu-sru approval on bug 172775
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 172775 in zabbix "/var/run/zabbix-server deleted after reboot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172775
<james_w> no, not any more apparently
<Riddell> kklimonda: looks like Devid Antonio Filoni <d.filoni@ubuntu.com> uploaded it
<kklimonda> riddel: i agree that i should probably attach patch to both bugs, i thoght that as they are similar it would be easier to work on both of them in one bug.
<Riddell> kklimonda: I have no idea what the other bug is
<kklimonda> as for the lack of sru ack I kow about it, I was talking with on of motu-sru guys about it but hwe had some concerns and then had to go before i've managed to explain them. But I haven't uploaded them myself, actually I wouldn't do it without a sru ack.
<Riddell> kklimonda: so what is this other bug which is so similar?
<kklimonda> bug 96644
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 96644 in zabbix "zabbix_agentd will not start after reboot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/96644
<Riddell> kklimonda: right, that's what I need to know.  I'll accept the package
<geser> kklimonda: according to the signature it was "Devid Antonio Filoni" who uploaded your changes
<prefrontal> is there any chance that i can get my package into karmic?
<prefrontal> or should i not even try getting into the game this late
<bdrung> how can i set the default key for signing debian packages?
<slytherin> prefrontal: it depends on the state of package. feature freeze is on 27th August.
<slytherin> bdrung: set environment variable DEBEMAIL to the email address of your key.
<bdrung> slytherin: i have two key that fit the DEBEMAIL
<slytherin> then I don't know the solution.
<jmarsden> bdrung: /etc/devscripts.conf I think
<jmarsden> DEBSIGN_KEYID=whatever
<slytherin> bdrung: DEBSIGN_KEYID
<prefrontal> slytherin, alright i will give it a shot.. and try to make it perfect ;)
<bdrung> jmarsden: thanks, that works.
<jmarsden> bdrung: No problem.
<jbernard__> i uploaded libcgroup (http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/libcgroup) to REVU, if anyone has some cycles to review it I'd be very grateful
<Riddell> jtimberman: chef should point to /usr/share/common-licenses/Apache-2.0 in its copyright file
<jtimberman> Riddell: is that blocking?
<Riddell> jtimberman: no I've accepted it
<Riddell> but fix it for next upload
<jtimberman> Riddell: Definitely! Thank you.
<jtimberman> Riddell: Won't be long, we're preparing to release 0.7.10 "soon" :-)
<fta> ghostcube, daily :)
<fta> ghostcube, ... about 5pm UTC
<ghostcube> fta, last update is from saturday
<ghostcube> thats why i asked about :)
<ghostcube> cause ff anbd tb are pushing dailies into my apt but not songbird heh maybe anything changed ?
<fta> ghostcube, probably
<fta> songbird 1.4.0~a~svn20090822r14624 vs songbird 1.4.0~a~svn20090822r14624
<fta> No new src snapshot. Skip
<fta> so yes, no upstream change
<fta> ghostcube, but i will probably stop & orphan it. i'm no longer using it and i don't have time to properly maintain it
<ghostcube> fta, ok no prob just wanted to mention :)
<fta> debian was supposed to take over, they didn't
<fta> bug 94494
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 94494 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Songbird" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/94494
<fta> hm, debian 412437
<ubottu> Debian bug 412437 in wnpp "ITP: songbird -- desktop Web player, a digital jukebox and Web browser" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/412437
<ghostcube> oo
<ghostcube> not possible to get it to experimental ppa from the devel guys ?
<ghostcube> i mean you have the build up so they could take it
<ghostcube> ScottK, would thgis be possible
<stochastic> bdrung, changes pushed to revu
<stochastic> can any motu with a spare minute and a kind heart look over http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/xjadeo (I'd love to make feature freeze)
<josephpiche> not sure where to ask this, but I would like to use launchpad for a stale gpl'd project I will be taking over and co-maintaining with someone, but I'm wondering if launchpad has mailing-lists?
<xnox> josephpiche: wrong chanell =) try #launchpad. And yes it does. It is part of teams feature - that is a team can have a mailing list =)
<josephpiche> oh, sorry, thanks
<zooko> Hey folks, is there something else that I need to do to get Tahoe-LAFS reviewable on REVU?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/allmydata.org/+bug/417136/comments/3
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 417136 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] please include Tahoe-LAFS in Karmic Koala" [Wishlist,New]
<bdrung> stochastic: you have to add cdbs as build dependency and you can drop autoconf (because we do not run autogen any more)
<stochastic> bdrung, fixing that now.  Thanks.
<bdrung> stochastic: and you should apply this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/259463/
<bdrung> (wrong patch direction)
<stochastic> bdrung, but the licenses are for version 2 or at your option, any later version
<stochastic> we discussed this and you said the lintian warning can be ignored
<bdrung> stochastic: one file is v2 only and therefore is the complete package v2 only
<bdrung> stochastic: in http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep5/ they use the lowest allowed version
<stochastic> bdrung, debuild is giving me this lintian warning now: E: xjadeo source: no-architecture-field
<bdrung> e.g.
<bdrung>     License: GPL-2+
<bdrung>      On Debian systems the full text of the GNU General Public
<bdrung>      License can be found in the `/usr/share/common-licenses/GPL-2'
<bdrung>      file.
<james_w> zooko: did they first log in to REVU?
<stochastic> bdrung, okay, I've changed the GPL line
<james_w> zooko: doing that makes it import the key so that uploads can be checked against it
<RainCT> Hey
<james_w> zooko: if yes, then the usual issue is a mistake in signing
<bdrung> stochastic: aha, that was the problem. you need a empty line in the control file after the build-depends
<RainCT> Can sb remind me whether FF starts *the* 27th or *after* the 27th?
<bdrung> (to seperate the source part from the binary part)
<james_w> RainCT: at the start of IIRC
<james_w> i.e. ~28 hours from now
<RainCT> Oh, so only one day remaining
<RainCT> ok thanks
<sebner> james_w: I thought at the end. As long as somewhere on earth is 27th August. Or was is 26th? Anyways, something with somewhere on earth ^^
<bdrung> stochastic: i prefer having one build-dependency per line (so it is easier if you have patches), but thats up to you
<james_w> sebner: that's the release :-)
<sebner> james_w: right, but I'm sure we did that for FF at some point in the past
<RainCT> btw, how do I set a spec as postponed?
<stochastic> bdrung, is there any chance this is going to make Feature Freeze?
<sebner> james_w: as long as it's before FF somewhere on earth new upstream releases can swim in
<bdrung> stochastic: if you find a motu, then yes.
<warner> james_w: I'm the tahoe uploader.. yes, I'm pretty sure that I first logged into REVU. I know I'm logged in now. It there any way to check that REVU picked up my GPG key from launchpad?
<james_w> hi warner
<james_w> a revu admin could perhaps do it
<james_w> warner: try the upload again now
<warner> ok
<stochastic> james_w do you have time to do a revu of a package?
<james_w> "dput -f revu whatever_source.changes"
<warner> -f, right
<james_w> stochastic: maybe later
<RainCT> warner: what's the problem?   /me is a REVU admin
<james_w> stochastic: what does the package do?
<james_w> the more interesting the more likely :-)
<warner> RainCT: four packages I uploaded (successfully, it appeared) yesterday didn't show up on the REVU web page
<stochastic> james_w, it's a video player that syncs with the Jack audio server to allow soundtrack editors to watch their music in sync with the video
<bdrung> stochastic: here you have the lintian warning:
<bdrung> N:    For example, if the package says something like "you may redistribute it
<bdrung> N:    and/or modify it under the terms of the GNU General Public License as
<bdrung> N:    published by the Free Software Foundation; either version 2, or (at your
<bdrung> N:    option) any later version", the debian/copyright file should refer to
<bdrung> N:    /usr/share/common-licenses/GPL-2, not /GPL.
<warner> re-uploading "tahoe-lafs" now
<RainCT> warner: which ones?
<warner> tahoe-lafs, python-foolscap, python-zfec, python-pycryptopp
<stochastic> bdrung, already fixed it and uploaded
<james_w> stochastic: ok, I'll see if I have time
<POX_> warner: why didn't you ask me to check them?
<warner> POX_: I didn't see you around :)
<stochastic> james_w, thanks.
<bdrung> stochastic: do you want to maintain this package in debian, too?
<warner> POX_: I've got a git-buildpackage archive for all four if you'd like a copy
<POX_> warner: just send me RFS mail (as described on the ~piotr/sponsor page)
<stochastic> bdrung, maybe, I'm not too familiar with debian maintenance though
<RainCT> bdrung: Er.. Isn't it /GPL-2 when it's "version 2" (without "or later") and either GPL-X or just /GPL at your option when it's "or later"? (that's how I do it)
<warner> POX_: ok, will do. Is that for inclusion in debian or ubuntu? (zooko told me about the upcoming ubunbtu freeze, so I've been focussing on that)
<POX_> warner: about python-pycryptopp - ping zooko (he's the Debian maintainer, no? :)
<warner> :)
<bdrung> RainCT: not any more. the current lintian want versioned gpl links in both cases
<POX_> that's about Debian only (but then I know who to ask to have it in Ubuntu)
<RainCT> warner: no error for any of those here
<warner> tahoe-lafs reuploaded, now doing foolscap/zfec/pycryptopp
<RainCT> bdrung: grr, I'll file a bug against it then! :P
<bdrung> :)
<warner> RainCT: huh, I don't see "tahoe" on http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/ , nor on my profile page http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/u/warner
<bdrung> RainCT: this is the statement from lintian:
<bdrung> N:    The copyright file refers to the versionless symlink in
<bdrung> N:    /usr/share/common-licenses for the full text of the GPL, LGPL, or GFDL
<bdrung> N:    license. This symlink is updated to point to the latest version of the
<bdrung> N:    license when a new one is released. The package appears to allow
<bdrung> N:    relicensing under later versions of its license, so this is legally
<bdrung> N:    consistent, but it implies that Debian will relicense the package under
<bdrung> N:    later versions of those licenses as they're released. It is normally
<bdrung> N:    better to point to the version of the license the package references in
<bdrung> N:    its license statement.
<Laney> pastebin please
<bdrung> ok, next time
<RainCT> warner: are you sure you uploaded to REVU?
<warner> Uploading to revu (via ftp to revu.ubuntuwire.com):
<warner>   Uploading zfec_1.4.5-1.dsc: done.
<warner> ..
<warner> Successfully uploaded packages.
<warner> looks like it :)
<RainCT> bdrung: so why isn't that an informational warning? they may prefer to do it their way but it's not the lintian maintainer's choice how I'm going to distribute packages :P
<warner> I am doing this from a sid box, however. But I added the recommended stanza to my ~/.dput.cf
 * RainCT adds to his todo-when-i'm-back-home: "be angry with the lintian guys" :P
<RainCT> warner: ah, you've uploaded the _i386.source
<warner> I built the packages on a (remote) karmic box, copied them back to my (home) sid system, debsign'ed them, then dput'ed them
<bdrung> RainCT: it's pedantic
<RainCT> bdrung: Ah, thought I'd be I: then. No complaints then :)
<RainCT> warner: instead of _source.changes
<warner> RainCT: zfec and pycryptopp are arch-specific, tahoe and foolscap are not. I *was* wondering why I wound up with "_i386.changes" for everything.. seemed weird.
<RainCT> warner: you need to  debuild -S -sa,  then you'll get a _source.changes files
<warner> RainCT: does that imply something funny in the way I'm building these files? It didn't create a _source.changes file
<warner> ah, ok
<stochastic> bdrung, is that last comment on http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/xjadeo valid?  I thought the new way of doing things was to say Ubuntu-Developers not Ubuntu-MOTU?
<RainCT> you get a _<arch>.source when you build the .deb
<bdrung> stochastic: it's invalid / outdated. so ignore it :)
<RainCT> and I should really change REVU to  long an error when someone uploads that (or maybe even fix it to work with such updates)
<warner> RainCT: ah, I see, so I don't need to build .debs at all (for REVU's purpose), just the source package
<RainCT> warner: right
<warner> ok, I'll spin up my karmic box and rebuild.. should be re-uploaded within the hour
<warner> thanks!
<RainCT> warner: wait, don't worry
<warner> ok
<RainCT> I've just seen that renaming the file to _source it works fine :)
<RainCT> so I'll just do that for you ;)
<warner> cool :)
<warner> two of the packages have ITP bugnumbers that should be added, and they all have -1 version numbers (instead of the -0ubuntu1 that I see elsewhere)
<warner> sometime this afternoon I'll update those
<RainCT> even better:   508 Siegfried-Angel Gevatter Pujals   2009-08-25 Process any .changes file instead of only _source ones. TODO: Remove the leftover .deb files.
<RainCT> _<arch>.source uploads to REVU work now :)
<Laney> pre-ff sponsor queue review anyone?
<ghostcube> hi folks https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xine-lib/+bug/152487
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 152487 in xine-lib "Jack output for xine apps " [Low,Triaged]
<ghostcube> is there any news about this
<RainCT> (ok and .deb files are removed now.. hope I didn't break anything :))
<stochastic> ghostcube, wrong channel, ask in #ubuntu-bugs, but yes, there is a movement to get Jack into main (and thus allow xine to compile against it).  see bug #416778 and add your comments to the listed discussions
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416778 in libffado "main inclusion request for libffado" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416778
<ghostcube> stochastic, thx
<zooko> What's the question for the Debian pycryptopp maintainer?
<warner> uploading new tahoe-lafs and zfec packages now (added ITP, changed version to -0ubuntu1, upload _source.changes instead of _i386.changes)
<zooko> warner: :-)  :-)  :-)
<ghostcube> stochastic, i posted this not beacuse of the bug only because i thought motus may know what changes in the main and universe repo :)
<ghostcube> but thx for th elinks i read them and all i would say in my bad english is already written there in a very good english :)
<james_w> Laney: how about a REVU instead?
<warner> RainCT: so, if I'm doing 'debuild -S -sa', does that mean that I won't get lintian reports on problems in the .deb (because it didn't build one)?
 * Laney whines
<Laney> which package?
<james_w> bzr-builder
<james_w> small bzr plugin written by me
<james_w> I can find someone else if you would rather not
<Laney> nah I'll do it
<james_w> ah, helps if I actually dput
<stochastic> if Laney is doing REVUs I want in!
<stochastic> ;)
<Laney> I owe james_w lots of favours!
<RainCT> warner: right
<warner> RainCT: so I should probably build without -S, separately, to learn about lintian problems with the .deb, right?
<james_w> stochastic, jbernard__: done
<stochastic> james_w, thanks, making that change now.
<RainCT> warner: Yeah. Well, actually you should build the .deb using some chroot (pbuilder/cowbuilder/whatever. I recommend checking out pbuilder-dist/cowbuilder-dist from ubuntu-dev-tools) to see whether the build dependencies et all are correct
<Laney> man
<Laney> I kind of wish I went to Forest
<stochastic> james_w, changes uploaded
<warner> RainCT: yeah, I'm slowly working on a pbuilder setup (I'm using an EC2 host, since I don't have a karmic box at home, so the process is moving somewhat slowly)
<Laney> :O
<RainCT> warner: You don't need a Karmic box for a Karmic pbuilder. That's what's so cool about chroots!
<RainCT> warner: "pbuilder-dist karmic create" - (wait up to a couple hours depending on connection speed) - there you go
<warner> does sid know how to do that?
<james_w> I believe so
<RainCT> warner: Yeah I think I got pbuilder-dist working there. You'll just have to pull it yourself from http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/ubuntu-dev-tools/trunk/files
<warner> ok, I'll give it a try
<Laney> james_w: do you mean to have that setup.py change in the diff?
<james_w> yeah, brown paper bag :-)
<james_w> I made the tarball from the revision before I committed the version number change
<Laney> fun
<james_w> I can release a 0.1.1 if you really want
<Laney> no it's not a problem at all
<Laney> just checking you meant it
<warner> what do I do to pull that, 'bzr clone http://../ubuntu-dev-tools' ?
<zooko> warner, POX: did you have a question for me as the Debian maintainer of pycryptopp?
<Laney> warner: bzr branch lp:ubuntu-dev-tools
<warner> Laney: thanks
<POX_> zooko: yes, your package is outdated in Debian
<POX_> new upstream release is available, didn't upstream tell you? ;)
<zooko> :-)
<POX_> zooko: I think you (as upstream) should slap yourself (as Debian maintainer)! ;)
<zooko> Heh heh heh.
<zooko> So, I'm letting myself off easy, because the only changes to upstream are irrelevant to Debian, as they have to do with the "included bundled convenience copy" of Crypto++, which Debian of course doesn't use.
<zooko> Hm, but there actually is a serious issue here.
<warner> tahoe-1.5.0 requires a newer version
<zooko> The Crypto++ library in Debian has a bad bug if used on ARM architecture.
 * zooko looks for a bug report about that.
<zooko> Right, so the reason that Tahoe-1.5.0 requires the new version is in case someone is using the build of pycryptopp which uses its own bundled copy of Crypto++ (and they are on ARM architecture).
<zooko> I can see that it would be nice if I uploaded a new pycryptopp to Debian.
<zooko> I would need a big of hand-holding from POX or warner to accomplish that...
<zooko> At the same time, perhaps we could patch Tahoe-LAFS itself to accept pycryptopp-0.5.14 in Debian?
<POX_> zooko: I will help you tomorrow (you can start with "dch -v 0.5.15-1 -m 'New upstream release'") as I'm working on phatch right now (with stani)
<stani> sorry zooko ;-)
<zooko> POX: thanks!  I'm available around 5:30 UTC-6 until around 7:00 UTC-6 and then around 17:30 UTC-6 to around 21:00 UTC-6 on weekdays.
<warner> hm, you mean make the debian patch for tahoe-1.5.0 downgrade the dependency? Not sure if the debian/ubuntu world considers that reasonable or not.
<zooko> warner: what do you think of relaxing the requirement?
<zooko> It seems reasonable to me in this case because the only reason for "pycryptopp >= 0.5.15" is the bug in the included convenience copy of Crypto++.
<warner> zooko: I've got an updated pycryptopp package for jaunty and karmic, and I can have a good one for sid by the end of the day (using the "rip out most of setup.py/setup.cfg" technique I wrote about yesterday)
<zooko> Although I guess this should really be fixed by specifying Crypto++ >= 5.6.0 as a *build* dependency for pycryptopp!
<zooko> warner: that would be great!  Also I would love to get some more education from you on how that is done.
<warner> zooko: I wouldn't object to relaxing the requirement, but it feels slightly weird to have the dependencies be non-monotonically increasing. But yeah, the "right way" is to bump the build dependency. I believe it's possible to specify different required versions for different architectures, which might capture the requirement better.
<warner> I'll send you mail about the process once I figure it out for myself :)
<zooko> That would be interesting -- if on ARM or other CPU without non-aligned load-store, we require Crypto++ >= 5.6.0 as a build-dep.
<zooko> Else, we require Crypto++ >= 5.5.2 or so.
<warner> might make it easier to build for some folks, or on older releases, or something
<warner> might just be noisy
<zooko> And, once that build-dep is specified for pycryptopp, then in my opinion Tahoe-LAFS on *Debian/Ubuntu* should require pycryptopp >= 0.5.14.
<POX_> Debian has libcrypto++ 5.6.0-3 so if you need it, just add versioned build dependency
<stochastic> james_w you wouldn't be able to take another look on revu now that the changes you requested have been made, would you?  (let me know if I'm pestering too much)
<Laney> james_w: Looks good. Newer standards-version and maybe consider team maintenance/packaging if you want
<Laney> and I can't find anything about pycompat but that might be me
<Laney> happy for you to go ahead
<warner> I guess I should set Maintainer: to ubuntu-motu@lists.u.c, and add myself as an XSBC-Original-Maintainer, yeah?
<Laney> ubuntu-devel-discuss now, I think
<warner> ok, thanks
<c_korn> is there a way to execute the config file of debconf if a package is updated ?
<c_korn> or removed and reinstalled (not purged)
<james_w> thanks Laney
<Laney> no worries
<LLStarks> hi
<stochastic> james_w, thanks.
#ubuntu-motu 2009-08-26
<vivia> Hello everyone. aMSN 0.98 sources uploaded to sourceforge a few minutes ago, available from  http://sf.net/projects/amsn/files . I think the deadline for making it into karmic is today or something?
<directhex> you have 23 hours
<vivia> ok, anything i can do as a non-motu amsn developer?
<directhex> i think the timing is awkward. how significant is the jump from 0.98 from whatever was previously in the archive?
<vivia> uhh, new protocol in use, audio and a/v conferences supported, tons of bugfixes,
<vivia> content roaming (share your display picture and personal message across various computers) supported
<directhex> so "pretty significant" then
<vivia> yup
<vivia> that's just what i can think about OTOH
<Laney> package it or convince someone else do
<Laney> to*
<Laney> hope you or they don't mess it up ;)
<directhex> from a packager perspective, any changes that would affect packagers? changes to the build system, build dependencies, or binary files installed by "make install"?
<vivia> hmm..
<hyperair> pochu: congrats on becoming DD =)
<vivia> if you want a/v support there's a dependency chaos with farsight
<vivia> binary files - i think farsight and tclISF ?
<vivia> wait i think a guy is already doing proper packages (of earlier svn revisions)
<directhex> the he's got 23 hours!
<vivia> they're non-official packages though :S
<stochastic> directhex, speaking of 23 hours, any chance you'd be willing to give the second advocation for http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/xajdeo ?
<vivia> ah they're for jaunty
<vivia> hmm. i'll try poking Adri2000 for now :)
<directhex> stochastic, apparently marked as already advocated
<stochastic> directhex, whoops, typo http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/xjadeo
<directhex> advocated. you owe me one piece of gushing praise about mono.
 * stochastic loves the soft elegant structure of mono.  He can't think of a nicer piece of engineering.
<vivia> thx ppl, see you~
<Laney> thta was a quick review!
<directhex> i analyse debdiffs at double speed after four pints
<lifeless> 'analyse'
<lifeless> after four pints I suspect that word becomes a pejorative
<directhex> i would typically reject anything with an upstream debian/ still in orig, but if james-w is happy with it, then it'd be wrong for my personal distaste to be a deciding factor
<directhex> and other than that, it seems to be in good shape
<directhex> as much as cdbs nonsense is capable of such things
<Laney> hah
<Laney> stochastic: you could use .install files for some of the stuff in rules
<directhex> see, i actually looked at it! and here you thought i merely clicked the shiny button in a drunked stupor
<Laney> and you should reword the comment of your desktop file to be in line with http://developer.gnome.org/projects/gup/hig/2.0/desktop-integration.html
<Laney> but yeah I'd still upload it
<directhex> Laney knows his shizzle, listen to Laney
<stochastic> Thanks Laney, it's good to learn these things.  So this does mean that it's made feature freeze now, right? (provided the archive admin doesn't reject it)
<directhex> also, Laney for DD!
<Laney> provided directhex uploads it
<Laney> and it will be ok to fix even after a reject
<Laney> at least that's my interpretation
<stochastic> directhex, should I be worried that xjadeo hasn't moved to "archived packages" and is still on the "new packages" listing of revu?
<directhex> stochastic, no idea. RainCT knows about REVU, i'm a mere peon with it
<bdrung> stochastic: please ask upstream to remove the debian directory in their next release.
<directhex> now, bedtime!
<stochastic> bdrung, will do.
<bdrung> stochastic: and please contact the person who wants to package xjadeo for debian (see mail response)
<stochastic> bdrung, will do.
<bdrung> stochastic: thanks.
<stochastic> bdrung, no thank you for your help.
<bdrung> yw
<LLStarks> any chance of fontconfig 2.7.1 getting into karmic?
<binarymutant> will there be another debian sync before Karmic is released?
<micahg> I believe syncs are by request only at this point
<binarymutant> ah okay, thanks micahg
<micahg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<warner> hrm, "./pbuilder-dist karmic create" on my sid box is complaining that "karmic" is an "Unknown suite"
<zooko> Howdy, warner.
<warner> maybe sid's /usr/bin/cdebootstrap doesn't know about karmic..
<warner> heya
<warner> indeed, /usr/share/cdebootstrap/suites doesn't mention "karmic". maybe if I just edit it..
<warner> hrm. cdebootstrap is hanging on "P: Retrieving Release"
<prefrontal> what's the correct chan for asking packaging questions?
<binarymutant> this one
<jtimberman> prefrontal: this channel, if you're packaging for universe (most people are)
<jtimberman> binarymutant: ohai, i saw you on #debian-ruby :)
<binarymutant> :D
<prefrontal> can you peek at my rules file please, i am only getting stuff installed to /usr/share/doc. http://pastebin.ca/raw/1542672
<prefrontal> basically, i only get the stuff i listed on the dh_installdocs line
<prefrontal> debuild builds my package..
<jtimberman> use dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot to build your package.
<prefrontal> thanks. i also get many of these messages:  Compatibility levels before 4 are deprecated.
<jtimberman> yeah, put '7' in compat.
<jtimberman> debian/compat
 * jtimberman isn't a motu btw, just a user that recently packaged some thigns
<prefrontal> thats cool, thanks.
<LLStarks> here's a live one.
<LLStarks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/renpy/+bug/418992
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 418992 in renpy "Ren'py 6.9.3 released" [Undecided,New]
<prefrontal> is it necessary to find the package that provides every single library listed on ldd $(whatever lib) and put that package on the Depends line?
<prefrontal> is it safer to do so in terms of getting pkg approved?
<binarymutant> prefrontal, I think a lot of those will be taken care of with sh:Libs
<prefrontal> ok
<prefrontal> when i name this package libQuarter0 i get  `dpkg-source: error: source package name `libQuarter0' contains illegal character `Q'', and when I name it libquarter0 i get package-name-doesnt-match-sonames
<TheMuso> prefrontal: You cannot have uppercase letters in package names.
<TheMuso> If I recall correctly.
<Laibsch1> Would some MOTU please be so kind to review (and hopefully advocate) the package ffgtk I just uploaded?  http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/ffgtk I'm shooting for upload before the Feature Freeze.
<prefrontal> is lintian insane, or am i insane? either way, i'm going insane!
<prefrontal> can someone please help me figure out what this means: native-package-with-dash-version http://lintian.debian.org/tags/native-package-with-dash-version.html
<porthose> prefrontal, is you package up on REVU?
<prefrontal> no i am workin on it
<prefrontal> trying to nail these lintian errors
<prefrontal> i download Quarter-1.0.0.tar.gz, open it up to Quarter-1.0.0, mv it to libquarter0-1.0.0. the package is called libquarter0
<porthose> prefrontal, it would be easier for people to give you feed back if it was up on REVU
<zooko> warner: what's the status of Tahoe-LAFS-in-Karmic?
<porthose> prefrontal, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU/
<warner> no change since this afternoon. I haven't been able to get a karmic pbuilder environment built on my home sid box, to conveniently fix the minor things which I already know about
<warner> it's gotten no feedback yet
<prefrontal> porthose, i'm all REVU-ready, i was just hoping to fix all this crap myself before pestering you guys 2 much. but i am about to upload this thing right now
<zooko> iulian: you mentioned that you might be able to help with Tahoe-LAFS.  Brian Warner here has gotten it uploaded to REVU.
<porthose> prefrontal, having it up on REVU is not pestering people :)
<prefrontal> porthose, i just uploaded it, but i don't see it on revu yet
<prefrontal> porthose, here it is: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/libquarter0
 * porthose looks
<pochu> hyperair: :D
<hyperair> pochu: :)
<hyperair> pochu: weren't you interested about gtk2-engines-aurora the other day? ;-)
<pochu> hehe, maybe :)
<pochu> poke me about it tomorrow, ok?
<prefrontal> porthose, fyi, this is just a dependency of the package i realy want to get into karmic, which we just released yesterday. so any advice you can provide will help me tons. its a neural network simulator called emergent: http://grey.colorado.edu/emergent
<hyperair> pochu: sure :-)
<prefrontal> ive been providing my own apt repo for years, but figured its time to do it right
<zooko> prefrontal: are you at CU Boulder?  Emergent looks cool.
<prefrontal> yep i am
<zooko> Cool!  I did my undergrad studies there and now years later I've returned to live in Boulder.
<prefrontal> hello fellow boulderite ;)
<zooko> Okay, I have asked all the Ubuntu and/or Debian developers that I can think of if they will please review Tahoe-LAFS, and now I must go to bed, as I should have done two hours ago.  :-)
<dholbach> good morning
<zooko> Good morning, dholbach.
<dholbach> hey zooko
<MTeck> dholbach: did you ever have a chance to check out those videos?
<dholbach> which one?
<MTeck> I was looking at them a while ago and their seemed to have changes that made them hard to follow - I could be that thick too
<dholbach> oh, now I see what you mean
<dholbach> no, sorry - I didn't have the time to dive into them yet
<MTeck> ok
<MTeck> can you make vmware finish installing for me?
<dholbach> I probably can't :)
<MTeck> installing this thing is a painful process :( - so painful - I was using vbox but apparently that's not good for developing machines you want ot give to others
<stochastic> I noticed a package of mine (xjadeo) that got it's second advocation on revu about five hours ago is still listed on the 'new' page.  Is this correct?  Has it been uploaded?  Do I need to click the "archive" link at the top of it's page?  I don't want it to get messed up and miss feature freeze.
<porthose> prefrontal, I left a comment :)
<porthose> good mornin dholbach
<dholbach> hiya porthose
<TheMuso> stochastic: You could check the new queue.
<TheMuso> TO be sure.
<stochastic> TheMuso, where is that?
<TheMuso> stochastic: afaicr https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+queue
<stochastic> TheMuso, eek looks like directhex didn't upload it.  Do you have a second?
<TheMuso> stochastic: Sure.
 * TheMuso logs into revu.
 * TheMuso gives it a cursary build/lintian run just to be safe.
<TheMuso> Not that I mistrust the MOTU who gave it the ok.
<sistpoty|work> hi folks
<sistpoty|work> hey DktrKranz, thanks for the upload! :)
<DktrKranz> sistpoty|work: you're welcome, I didn't commit to svn though (I forgot :/)
<TheMuso> stochastic: Uploading now.
<sistpoty|work> DktrKranz: no problem, will do that after work
<DktrKranz> sistpoty|work: ... and thanks for let me do some practice ;)
<sistpoty|work> heh
<prefrontal> porthose, thank you
<porthose> prefrontal, yw :)
<rugby471> hi guys
<rugby471> memaker has just had a new release
<rugby471> and I have built a new package for it
<rugby471> it has LOADS of bug fixes and some new features
<rugby471> what is the best step to take to get it into the universe before feature freeze?
<rugby471> do I need to make a bug?
<iulian> rugby471: Yes.
<iulian> Attach diff.gz.
<rugby471> only the diff.gz
<rugby471> what about orig.tar.gz
<iulian> rugby471: We will get it.  We only need the diff.gz file.
<rugby471> ok
<iulian> rugby471: And subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors.
<rugby471> what do I file the bug in, memaker?
<iulian> rugby471: Yes, file it against memaker.
<rugby471> and does it needs any specific tags?
<iulian> rugby471: No.
<rugby471> kl
<iulian> Tell me when you're done.
<rugby471> thanks iulian!
<rugby471> kl
<rugby471> I will
<rugby471> is there any recommended title of the ubg I should use?
<rugby471> ubg > bug
<dholbach> hey rugby471!
<dholbach> long time no see
<rugby471> sorry one last question do I file it against the memaker project or the memaker package?
<rugby471> hey
<rugby471> I thought you ere walking the dog...
<rugby471> :-)
<rugby471> joking
<dholbach> back now :)
<iulian> rugby471: Against memkaer package in Ubuntu.
<rugby471> thanks
<iulian> Hello dholbach.
<dholbach> hey iulian
<iulian> How goes it?
<dholbach> very good very good
<dholbach> how 'bout you?
<iulian> I'm happy.  I've just passed my driver's license test.
<rugby471> congrats
<iulian> Thanks!
<dholbach> woohoo
<rugby471> iulian: ok filed the bug here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/memaker/+bug/419077
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419077 in memaker "memaker package needs updating to 1.5" [Undecided,New]
<rugby471> hehe thanks bot :-)
<rugby471> dholbach: sorry forgot to ask how are you?
<dholbach> thanks, I'm good, just very busy :)
<dholbach> but that's nothing new :)
<rugby471> hehe
 * warner finally gets a karmic pbuilder environment set up on sid
 * juanje hugs dholbach :-)
 * dholbach hugs juanje back
<warner> now, will it actually build the zfec package that I want to get into karmic..
<warner> do people usually install lintian into their pbuilder environments? mine doesn't seem to have it..
<warner> cool, it did. But, of course, without lintian in the karmic chroot, I can only run it against sid's lintian, which will probably complain about different things
<jtimberman> Is a maintainer for the CouchDB package in Karmic around?
<binarymutant> jtimberman, I think that the maintainer is motu as whole
<jtimberman> binarymutant: indeed..
<binarymutant> jtimberman, it's synced from debian
<dholbach> I'll try to find somebody couchdb
<dholbach> just a sec
<jtimberman> binarymutant: not the version in karmic
<binarymutant> ah :D
<jtimberman> the version in karmic is 0.10, which has some backwards incompatible changes per one of the guys on #couchdb.
<jtimberman> which also breaks chef-server.
<jtimberman> they said 0.9.1 is stable on #couchdb.
<prefrontal> pbuilder just blew my mind. what a nice tool
<maxb> prefrontal: seen cowbuilder yet? :-)
<jtimberman> or sbuild?
<jtimberman> sbuild, as i understand, is used on the ubuntu infrastructure to build out packages across the board.
<maxb> yes, but it's more complex to get going, and requires LVM for its copy-on-write functionality
<maxb> So pbuilder is better when you're getting started
<jtimberman> maxb: I'm a sysadmin with years of experience with LVM, so I'm not afraid :-D
<slytherin> sbuild is hard to get setup.
<\sh> slytherin: hmm..nope...you should just setup local package mirrors
<\sh> mk-sbuild-lv does the rest
<slytherin> That is why I said it is hard to setup. With pbuilder it is just 'sudo pbuilder --create'.
<TheMuso> However sbuild + schroot gives you much more flexibility with having chroots on hand to test things as a normal user.
<TheMuso> The same chroot can be used to test package functinality/build by hand, as well as a build run with sbuild.
<prefrontal> maxb, pbuilder is actually not working for me bcz the packages im testing require opengl
<TheMuso> And there is no waiting for tarballs to pack/unpack.
<gnomefreak> does cups-ppdc replace cupsddk?
<maxb> prefrontal: so?
<prefrontal> cowbuilder?
<prefrontal> alas, i resorted to vmware
<prefrontal> oh man.. so far i have tried to test my package in pbuilder (no opengl), by installing alpha 4 to a vm (never booted up), and by upgrading jaunty to karmic (rebooted to busybox)
<prefrontal> i am feeling screwed
<boomer> when a motu gets a chance can you review my upload on revu, gnome-video-arcade. i've addressed rainct's comments, thanks. http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/gnome-video-arcade
<logari81> hi, I want to remove some code from an upstream package, not because it is not free, but just because it has another license as the rest of the package, it contains files missing a license header and because there is already a ubuntu package with this part of code as a standalone lib.
<logari81> My question is if I have to add the dfsg suffix to tha orig.tar.gz
<slytherin> logari81: yes.
<logari81> slytherin: thank you, I thought dfsg is only for the case that non-free code has to be removed
<slytherin> logari81: as far as I know, files missing license header have ambiguity regarding dfsg freeness.
<logari81> ok actually you are right
<sistpoty|work> logari81: if the files in question are free (and this seems to be the case if they are in another package already in the archive), there's no need to remove them
<sistpoty|work> logari81: just make sure that the library from the package, not the internal copy is used
<sistpoty|work> logari81: and of course document the different license in copyright
<logari81> sistpoty|work: but so I will still have a problem with the missing license headers
<logari81> but I see in the standalone package (superlu_3.0) the problem has not been corrected
<logari81> there are many files with no license
<sistpoty|work> logari81: there's not too much of a (legal) problem with missing license headers (unless e.g. it's a gpl'd lib, and the license headers have been *removed*, which the gpl doesn't allow)
<logari81> it is BSD code
<sistpoty|work> logari81: a license is not bound to license headers. if there's a file that says "this is lib blabla, with the license foobar", that works as well
<sistpoty|work> logari81: of course license headers are way preferred (exactly to find out about it, if used in a different project), but not mandatory
<logari81> sistpoty|work: then what you suggest is to let the upstream package as is, to copy the same copyrights from the stand alone superlu to my debian/copyright even if during the building I use the ubuntu standalone superlu lib instead of the superlu copy provided with my upstream package. If that is right I ll prepare a new version and upload it for further proofing.
<sistpoty|work> logari81: yes. Of course you should also doublecheck superlu lib files/the copied copyright to be in order
<IntuitiveNipple> Can anyone recommend a relatively simply Python application package I can use as a guide to creating a package for a new Python application?
<juanje> IntuitiveNipple: I recommend you to try Quickly (https://edge.launchpad.net/quickly) that makes all the stuff you need for a new Python app and package. After that you can see inside how the package has been done
<IntuitiveNipple> Thank-you. I'm working on getting the video editor OpenShot packaged and went down the python-support route and then realised its mainly for supporting modules rather than applications
<juanje> IntuitiveNipple: also you can check packages like gtg or usb-creator
<juanje> IntuitiveNipple: ok, anyway, you can create som dummy app with quickly just to see how the package is and copy the stuff you need
<IntuitiveNipple> I'll have a play around with those :0
<slytherin> ttx: ping
<ttx> slytherin: quick-pong
<slytherin> ttx: is it ok to merge ivy from Debian unstable, if we skip maven related changes?
<slytherin> The version in Debian is 2.1.0~rc2 (ubuntu has rc1).
<ttx> any missing feature / bugfix as a reason why we should ?
<slytherin> I haven't checked changelog. I will and let yuo know.
<ttx> slytherin: I'm ok with it if tere is a compelling reason to do it. If it's just to have the latest, then I prefer we pass
<slytherin> ok
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm trying to understand the reasons for splitting a single upstream application into several logical binary packages, e.g. application, application-data, application-themes application-profiles, where 'data' 'themes' and 'profiles' are distinct data file sets. I thought it was so these packages could be updated without the application being updated, but it seems like from the same source package, the buildd will always build all the bin
<IntuitiveNipple> ary-packages in the source, so what reason would there be to logically split like this?
<slytherin> ttx: ivy rc2 changes - http://paste.ubuntu.com/259826/
<RainCT> geser: Ping. I'm working on updating libwiimote. There's this patch from you http://paste.ubuntu.com/259827/ but just adding "-fPIC" to the CFLAGS:= line seems to be enough for it to build, so I'm wondering whether the other stuff is needed?
<ttx> slytherin: hm. So nothing outstanding... if it were to move to the final release, I'd agree. But to move to rc2 ? I just don't need any risk introduced right now.
<slytherin> Ok. I will check when final release is made.
<slytherin> That will probably need FFE.
<RainCT> geser: ah nevermind, upstream fixed the file so -fPIC can be set from debian/rules now
<pochu> RainCT: hi! are you back from holidays?
<RainCT> pochu: Hey. Not yet, but I thought I'd do some stuff before FF :)
<pochu> RainCT: ah ok :) webboard can wait some more then ;)
<huats> I have a question : I am maintaining a package in debian and I am dealing with it on Ubuntu too..
<huats> I would like to have a ne release in ubuntu
<huats> but since we are in sync currently
<RainCT> pochu: Maybe I can get to it later today. You can sponsor the upload then :)
<huats> I would avoid to create diversion...
<pochu> RainCT: alright!
<bakkdoor> hi. I get an error when logging in @ http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/ -> "MOD_PYTHON ERROR [...]"
<huats> do I need a FFe to sync toward 1.1.10-1 if it's e.g. 1.1.10-0ubuntu1 in Ubuntu, and 1.1.10-1 in Debian ?
<bakkdoor> does this happen for other people as well?
<ScottK> RainCT: ^^
<RainCT> huats: I don't think so, but if both versions are equal there isn't much point in requesting a sync for that. Just remember to sync once Debian has something interesting.
<ScottK> huats: No.
 * RainCT looks
<huats> RainCT: The idea was to avoid diversion...
<huats> RainCT: and ScottK thanks !
<huats> than I will upload it right now to ubuntu...
<RainCT> huats: (Well, being diverted isn't necessarily bad. You've to consider what is more important, the version number or giving the builds work and forcing people to download the package again)
<Adri2000> is requestsync broken for everyone? bug #418802
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 418802 in ubuntu-dev-tools "requestsync crashed with ValueError in validate_param_values()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/418802
<RainCT> bakkdoor: Works here. Can you paste the error on http://paste.ubuntu.com, and check if Ctrl+F5 fixes it or the error is persistant?
<huats> RainCT: sure
<huats> I'll keep that in mind
<huats> thanks RainCT
<Riddell> "every package needs a "needs-packaging" bug in Launchpad" when did that become a requirement and what's its purpose?
<bakkdoor> RainCT: http://paste.ubuntu.com/259838/ <- its persistent
<ScottK> I don't think it is a requirement.
<ScottK> ITP isn't even a strict requirement in Debian.
<ghostcube> Riddell: this spreads on getdeb too
<ghostcube> anyone started it
<ghostcube> -_-
<lfaraone> Riddell: where'd you see that?
<Laney> REVU tells you off if you don't have one too
<Riddell> yeah it's on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU/CheckList
<Riddell> and I've seen commenters moan about it too
<Riddell> on revu
<lfaraone> Riddell: well, it *should*.
<Laney> it's a good idea to prevent duplication of work, but nothing more imo
<ScottK> lfaraone: Why?
<ScottK> Laney: Definitely.
 * RainCT agrees
<sistpoty|work> Riddell: iirc, that was discussed some time ago on the -motu list, let me try to find the thread again
<RainCT> bakkdoor: Sorry, no idea why that happens. Maybe ask in #launchpad?
<bakkdoor> RainCT: alright
<sistpoty|work> Riddell: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2007-November/002694.html (iirc the idea came up to avoid duplication and to be able to link to a itp, but I'm no longer 100% sure)
<flohack> Hi! Can someone please give me a hint how to change the ownership of files to install when creating a package?
<boomer> RainCT: when you get a chance, can you review my upload on revu, gnome-video-arcade. i've addressed your comments, thanks. http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/gnome-video-arcade
<RainCT> flohack: chmod? :)
<flohack> RainCT: I tried a 'chown -R www-data:www-data $(CURDIR)/debian/mypackage/www-data-dir' within the binary-install/mypackage target in rules, but that does not seem to work
<RainCT> (or if you use 'install' instead of 'dh_install', the former has an option for ownership)
<flohack> RainCT: I use a .install file to copy files from the source tree, which command would then be best to change the ownership?
<RainCT> yeah I'd go with chmod then
<RainCT> *chown
<flohack> RainCT: Hmm...any ideas why my commands from above don't work?
<flohack> I see the command being executed when running 'debuild binary', but neither the ownership is right after installing with dpkg, nor is the ownership correct when looking at the debian/mypackage directory
<flohack> Which seems reasonable to me, as changing the ownership to www-data is 'permission denied' when attempting to do that as a normal user
<flohack> Any ideas?
<RainCT> debian/rules runs as root (or fakeroot)
<slytherin> flohack: try to see how it is done in apache2 package.
<vivia> Hello... aMSN 0.98 sources is released... any kind soul available to package it before FeatureFreeze? :)
<RainCT> Is CDBS capable of calling autoconf? Else, what's the best way to handle a tarball where autoconf wasn't run (and which requires patching of .in files to work for Ubuntu)
<slytherin> vivia: Don't you think it is a bit high expectation.
<sistpoty|work> RainCT: without cdbs: "autreconf -i" should do the right thing
<vivia> slytherin: yeah I know it's a last-moment
<vivia> but there's a huge load of new features of bugfixes
<slytherin> vivia: if the features and bug fixes are important I am sure the packagers will apply for FFE.
<slytherin> RainCT: Do you need to run it at the build time? How about create a patch.
<RainCT> slytherin: It fails to unapply
<slytherin> hmm, that is bad.
<RainCT> sistpoty|work: Well I'm trying with that (well I tried with 'autoconf -f' but same with autoreconf) in makebuilddir:: which generated the files correctly (./configure; make works) but makefile.mk doesnt' seem to be running ./configure
<vivia> slytherin: sorry, what is FFE?
<slytherin> IIRC, cdbs has provision to do certain tasks before build. Btu I have never used it. cdbs manual may help.
<RainCT> vivia: Feature Freeze Exception
<slytherin> vivia: feature freeze exception
<vivia> thanks :)
<sistpoty|work> RainCT: hm... don't use cdbs then :P
<sistpoty|work> (not a clue about cdbs, sorry)
<james_w> has anyone ever seen "python setup.py install --root=blah" install scripts in /usr/local/bin?
<james_w> I thought --root would be enough and e.g. --prefix wouldn't be needed?
<vivia> ok so I'm off, if FFE is possible for a big difference in features and bugfixes. Thanks all! :)
<flohack> How can I make sure that pbuilder keeps the build result, so I can examine what it did?
<flohack> Or is there a way to tell pbuilder to drop me to a shell within the build environment if the build fails?
<stefanlsd> flohack: --logfile will write the stdout to a file. you can also drop into the build env. by using hooks
<flohack> stefanlsd: That would be great...by any chance have you got a working example how to drop into a shell.
<stefanlsd> flohack: man pbuilder and look for hookdir. I use the following http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/259866/  . Its called C10shell
<flohack> stefanlsd: Thanks a lot!
<RainCT> OK got that working. How do I fix ldconfig-symlink-missing-for-shlib?
<sluimers> Hi, I'm trying to upload a package to my PPA but I keep getting FAILEDTOBUILD errors due to incorrect build-dependencies. Is there any way to check this beforehand?
<stefanlsd> flohack: np. good luck. oh yeah. dont forget to to tell pbuilder your hookdir, else it doesnt pick up the hook
<flohack> stefanlsd: Thanks for the hint, I think I got it right.
<slytherin> sluimers: pbuilder
<flohack> Something different: I'm trying to backport alfresco for hardy, but the build fails with 'The import sun.security cannot be resolved', which suggests that the rt.jar (which contains the proprietory java extensions) is not added to the build. I simply took the jaunty package and changed the openoffice dependency to 2.4 ( from 3.0 ). Any ideas what the problem could be? The control file Build-Depends on sun-java6-jdk, so the sun compilier should 
<flohack> in use...
<slytherin> flohack: What is correct name of package?
<flohack> slytherin: alfresco-community
<slytherin> flohack: I can not find any such package on packages.ubuntu.com
<slytherin> wait, fund it
<flohack> it's in the partner repository
<slytherin> flohack: sun-java6-jdk can not be installed interactively. On build servers this is solved by preseeding of debconf answer (to the question that requires acceptance of agreement). I believe this is not present on PPA. So the other JRE which is automatically pulled by ant is getting used. And my guess is that JRE is GCJ.
<flohack> I did that, parts of it compile just fine
<flohack> I executed: echo -e "sun-java6-bin shared/accepted-sun-dlj-v1-1  boolean true\nsun-java6-jdk shared/accepted-sun-dlj-v1-1  boolean true\nsun-java6-jre shared/accepted-sun-dlj-v1-1  boolean true" | debconf-set-selections
<slytherin> flohack: Where did you do that?
<flohack> in the pbuild chroot (sudo pbuilder login --save-after-login)
<slytherin> flohack: What is the value of JAVA_HOME in debian/rules?
<flohack> "alfresco-community-3.2/debian$ grep -R JAVA_HOME *" Does not return anythin
<flohack> I'm currently in the pbuilder shell after the build failed (hook)
<flohack> JAVA_HOME is not set there
<flohack> "javac -version" in the chroot shows that it's ecj which is the default java compiler
<slytherin> flohack: you can try setting JAVA_HOME to the sun java installation directory in debian/rules. See if that works. Other option is to use openjdk-6-jdk as build-dep instead of sun-java6-jdk.
<zooko`> POX_: are you there?
<POX_> zooko`: You sent me a contentless ping.  This is a contentless pong.  Please provide a bit of information about what you want and I will respond when I am around.
<slytherin> flohack: and ask the maintainer to use openjdk for builds henceforth.
<zooko`> POX_: Wow!  Good script!
<flohack> slytherin: Where exactly would I set that? which target? is setting it with 'export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun' correct?
<zooko`> POX_: I gotta go to the bus to work now.  I hope you look at Tahoe-LAFS on http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/tahoe-lafs today.  Bye!  :-)
<flohack> slytherin: Would depending on openjdk-6-jdk make that the default? Does the openjdk include the sun.security package?
<flohack> slytherin: I wrote the email proposing the dependency change to the maintainer's address and tried setting JAVA_HOME. I'll report back!
<kevdog> Anyone actually know the proper way to make a deb file -- not using checkinstall
<slytherin> kevdog: read the topic
<slytherin> flohack: using openjdk should fix it. But I don't remember exactly if it will. Setting correct JAVA_HOME is the best way.
<porthose>  kevdog, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<kevdog> Oh -- sorry -- do you know where I can ask this question then?  #ubuntu told me to check here
<Refried_> has the vuze question been asked in here a million times?
<slytherin> kevdog: Have you gone through the packaging guide? If you have specific questions then ask here.
<flohack> I just can't get the chown www-data:www-data within the rules to work. I looked at the apache2 package and can't find any differences there. I can see that the command is executed when running 'debuild binary'. After installing the dpkg, the directory is still owned by root:root.
<sistpoty|work> flohack: do you run dh_fixperms afterwards?
<flohack> sistpoty|work: Not yet, i'll try that...thanks!
<sistpoty|work> flohack: actually the other way round... *if* you run it *after* the chown, it will reverse the effect (because it restores the owner to root)
<flohack> dh_fixperms is not in my rules file...
<sistpoty|work> flohack: cdbs? dh?
<sistpoty|work> flohack: you could try: export DH_VERBOSE=1 at the start of your rules file to see if s.th. else runs it
<flohack> sistpoty|work: I'm not that familiar with packaging yet, I see the dh_? scripts being executed when running 'debuild binary', is that a hint for dh?
<sistpoty|work> flohack: it's a hint that debhelper is run during build... maybe you can just spot a dh_fixperms in there?
<flohack> I just ran it with verbose, I'll have a look
<geser> james_w: is this a bug in the new python-wadllib in karmic? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/30827431/Traceback.txt
<james_w> ugh
<james_w> not sure
<james_w> please file it
<flohack> sistpoty|work: I can see a fixperms after my chmod, how can I make sure my chown runs after that?
<sistpoty|work> flohack: no idea, what does your rules file look like?
<geser> james_w: it's already filed (bug #418802) but wanted to ask before I re-assign it to python-wadllib
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 418802 in ubuntu-dev-tools "requestsync crashed with ValueError in validate_param_values()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/418802
<james_w> ah
<james_w> give me a few and I'll take a look
<flohack> sistpoty|work: I'll pastebin it for you, give me a few minutes please
<slytherin> anyone have any idea how good is epiphany-webkit?
<flohack> sistpoty|work: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/259897/
<james_w> geser: looks like it, but I can' believe it would be that broken
<james_w> geser: my guess is version skew between launchpadlib and waddlib
<geser> james_w: do you know who to contact about it?
<james_w> about what?
<geser> about the bug or whose bug it is at all
<james_w> you can talk to #launchpad
<geser> or is a new python-launchpadlib upload planed in the near future anyway?
<james_w> yeah
<james_w> it's waiting on lazr.restfulclient from NEW
<sistpoty|work> flohack: oh, you're using cdbs... I'm not really familiar with it, but I'm guess someone else here might have the answer for your problem
<geser> ok, then I'll wait for it before I start pestering people
 * sistpoty|work heads home... cya
 * slytherin heads home too
<dholbach> anybody familiar with dkms stuff? I was just pinged about bug 277556
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277556 in open-vm-tools "should build kernel modules with dkms" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277556
<ScottK> superm1 would be your dkms expert.
<flohack> Is someone here familiar with cdbs? I would like to change the permissions of a few files, but dh_fixperms always reverts that....
<dholbach> superm1: I'm sure you're superbusy, but if you have a bit of time and could have a look at bug 277556 I'd appreciate that :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277556 in open-vm-tools "should build kernel modules with dkms" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277556
<geser> james_w: doesn't the new bzr-gtk work with bzr 1.18 (which is currently in karmic)? a dist-upgrade wants to remove it
<openQRM> Hi txx and Hi mathiaz, its Matt here from the openQRM team. The package should be good now :) BIG thanks for all your help
<james_w> geser: oops, thanks, fixes
<flohack> What is the recommended procedure for patching binary files when building a debian package?
<geser> patching binary files? why?
<flohack> geser: I'm packaging vtiger and it includes modules as zip files, which are extracted during the installation. I need to patch a module...
<geser> and the module is already compiled?
<geser> can't you unzip it, patch, rezip?
<flohack> geser: It's just some php code
<flohack> geser: But that's still a modification to the binary zip file, isn't it?
<flohack> geser: Just to make it clear, vtiger extracts and installs the module zips during the 'installation / setup' which happens after package installation...
<geser> flohack: can't it be done during the package build? so you already have the unzipped modules in the deb?
<flohack> geser: not really, because installing the module includes a step where the module creates DB tables and registers with the system, by inserting a few DB lines. vtiger does that only if you actually deploy the module...
<flohack> if I simply extract the module in place, vtiger does not pick it up and 'deploys' it
<lfaraone> Now, I read through the current policy on the "Maintainer" field. From what I understand, I could use my "@ubuntu.com" email in Maintainer: rather than MOTU if I wish?
<flohack> geser: Can I /add/ a new binary file with debdiff?
<geser> lfaraone: yes, if you want to be the "dedicated" maintainer
<lfaraone> geser: well, I'm the maintainer of the package in debian.
<geser> flohack: yes, but you would need to uuencode it as diffs are plain-text
<lfaraone> geser: in debian, I use my personal email, "luke at faraone dot cc". I have to change that, however, when I upload an 0ubuntu1 version, correct?
<geser> lfaraone: not necessarily, you might need to convice dpkg-buildpackage perhaps (it warns about the Maintainer if DEBEMAIL contains @ubuntu.com) but after this nothing stops you anymore to upload it with your Debian maintainer field value
<lfaraone> geser: Okay. Would a sponsor balk?
<flohack> geser: Ok, hmmm...I reread your 'can't you unzip it, patch, rezip?'...What if I store the patch in the source package and when building the binary package, I simply unzip, patch, rezip...is that what you actually meant?
<geser> yes, sorry for my bad wording
<flohack> geser: ok, so that should work... Any ideas where I could put the unzip/rezip stage when using quilt with cdbs?
<flohack> geser: I think there is a problem...I have to be able to reverse the zip patching process....
<flohack> otherwise building the source package does not work, does it?
<geser> flohack: make a backup of the unmodified zip which you can restore later
<flohack> geser: Could you give me a few hints where to hook that into the cdbs rules file? I'm completely new to that...
<lfaraone> Is Debian-Standards-Version 3.8.3 supported in Karmic?
<pochu> bigon: hi, do you care about emesene?
<pochu> (or is anybody who cares for emesene around?)
<porthose> pochu, prefrontal was in here last night talking about it :)
<pochu> is he a motu? :)
<porthose> pochu, dont think so
<geser> flohack: that's a good question; currently I don't have an idea
<geser> lfaraone: what you mean by supported? I guess we already synced some packages with it, so it should be ok
<flohack> geser: Alright, I'll crunch the cdbs makefiles in my head :-)
<geser> flohack: take also a look at /usr/share/doc/cdbs/buildcore.png to see which targets depends on which other target
<neversfelde> bug 221531 needs a review for SRU, anyone around who could do this?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221531 in kopete-plugin-thinklight "Thinklight doesn't blink because /proc/acpi/ibm/thinklight has wrong permissions" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221531
<prefrontal> porthose, my software is emergent, not emesene ;)
<porthose> whoops my bad :(
<randomaction> A package (glife, in universe) should IMO be removed from the archive. It's absent in Debian. Should I file a removal request, or someone will just remove such packages at some point?
<boomer> when a motu gets a chance can you review my upload on revu, gnome-video-arcade. i've addressed rainct's comments, thanks. http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/gnome-video-arcade
<mathiaz> openQRM: hey - I'll review the new packages soon
<openQRM> mathiaz: :) great man, thanks a lot.
<RoAkSoAx> hey guys I've got one question. What should we do with a lintian warning that says: debian-changelog-file-is-a-symlink
<Daviey> RoAkSoAx: is it a symlink?
<Daviey> i guess you have read, http://lintian.debian.org/tags/debian-changelog-file-is-a-symlink.html ?
<RoAkSoAx> Daviey, yeah. I already did so. Though I mean, should we care to fix this warning, or should be ignore it since some say in Ubuntu it's not necessary: see bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lintian/+bug/329060
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 329060 in lintian "Please disable "debian-changelog-file-is-a-symlink" warning" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<RoAkSoAx> brb
<ttx> openQRM: hey. Looking at the package now.
<ttx> thanks for joining us :)
<flohack> If the upstream version string is 185plus-build7489-20090819 (limesurvey), how should the debian version of a package look?
<flohack> ...they produce multiple builds with chaning revision and date, under the 185plug umbrella
<geser> 185plus-build7489-20090819-0ubuntu1 (the last - splits the upstream version from the Debian revision)
<flohack> ok, thanks geser...btw I solved the zip patching task...the relevant targets were: makebuilddir/vtiger:: post-patches:: cleanbuilddir/vtiger::
<RainCT> Hi again
 * RainCT is going to create a package.. Mwhahaha. Who's up for reviewing?
<RoAk> ok i'm
<RoAk> back
<RoAk> any ideas on the lintian warning of symlinking the changelog
<RainCT> RoAk: Ignore that, it's an Ubuntu thing
<RainCT> to save disk space
<RoAk> RainCT: ok awesome, thanks :)
<boomer> RainCT: if you get a chance, can you review gnome-video-arcade in revu again
<openQRM> txx: :) cool, I am so excited.
<zooko`> Folks: if anyone can review http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/zfec , http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/foolscap , or http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/pycryptopp , that would be much appreciated.
<zooko`> Tahoe-LAFS has already been reviewed, but it depends on those three.
<slytherin> zooko`: It is hard to find someone to review new packages this close to feature freeze.
<zooko`> slytherin: yes, I know.
<zooko`> We've been working on it for a while, getting it all lintian-clean and so forth.
<zooko`> Actually two of those packages already have (older versions) in Debian.
<slytherin> zooko`: Then why are these packages on revu? The .diff.gz should be attached to a bug.
<zooko`> Hm.
<zooko`> warner: if I understand correctly, foolscap and pycryptopp are both already in Debian, but the versions in Debian are too old.
<zooko`> warner: is that right?
<zooko`> slytherin: zfec is not in Debian or Ubuntu.
<sebner> RainCT: what kind of package? :P
<RainCT> sebner: nevermind, I've seen there's an ITP for it so I'll go do sth else
<sebner> RainCT: haha, new package before FF? bad boy
<slytherin> I planned to add two new packages. But figured out that copyright will perhaps take more time, so skipped them. :-P
<RainCT> (in case you're curious, the package is wiipresent)
<warner> zooko`: correct. foolscap is also in ubuntu, but it's the same too-old version.
<sebner> RainCT: somewhere read about it iirc
<RainCT> sebner: I just hope the guy doesn't package libwiimote (dependency) from scratch for Debian, as I spend several hours this morning updating it :P
<sebner> RainCT: Did I already tell you that FF is nearing :P
<RainCT> sebner: yeah if I leave it for Debian it's not going in but I don't care, will create a PPA :P
<sebner> RainCT: what's the app about?
<RainCT> sebner: controling presentations using the wii mote
<zooko`> I forgot to mention that Tahoe-LAFS is the most awesome secure, privacy-preserving file storage system ever invented.
<RainCT> boomer: Do you have a build version somewhere?
<sebner> RainCT: isn't that a geeky 0.1% user app? :P
<RainCT> sebner: yes, but I'm a geek :P
<RainCT> and I bought a wiimote just for using it with the laptop! :P
 * RainCT still needs to get LEDs to try out the touchscreen stuff
<sebner> RainCT: omg xD
<slytherin> what is wiimote?
<RainCT> slytherin: Wii Remote
<RainCT> (Wii as in that Nintendo thing ;))
<slytherin> And for what purpose are you going to use it with PC?
<RainCT> slytherin: controlling slides when I do presentations? trying out that touchscreen stuff (check videos on youtube :P), etc.
<slytherin> hmm, looks like remuco needs a plugin for OOo/evince. hyperair do you have any idea if such plugin work is in progress?
<slytherin> RainCT: If you had a Sony Ericsson phone you could have done that with the phone. :-)
<RainCT> slytherin: the touchscreen stuff too?
<RainCT> (and yes I can do the slide control stuff with my new phone too)
<slytherin> RainCT: no, I meant only desktop control.
<RainCT> (wouldn't have bought the wiimote if I had known I'd decide to get a smartphone :P)
 * directhex has a phone made of win
<RainCT> btw, OT, someone knows of some proper editor (with syntax highlighting et all) for Symbian (with touch screen)?
<directhex> sadly evolution doesn't seem to be usable with PDA's unless they're antique palmpilots... so i'm using the departmental exchange server
<directhex> symbian? ew!
<RainCT> haha
<hyperair> slytherin: hmm i don't think so. do they have a d-bus interface, or any other IPC accessible via python?
<slytherin> hyperair: Not sure.
<RainCT> directhex: What problem do you have with Symbian? -.-
<directhex> RainCT, bitter experience!
<hyperair> slytherin: okay, at least evince doesn't have any dbus interface to switch pages
<RainCT> directhex: Works pretty good here, just some minor quirks (eg. no "mark all as read" option in the feed reader)
<RainCT> but hey, I've even got a Python interpreter on it!
<directhex> RainCT, n97?
<RainCT> nokia 5800
<directhex> i looked at that
<RainCT> Is there some extremely awesome package on REVU waiting to get in before FF?
<zooko`> Yes!  There is!
<zooko`> But only if you think privacy preserving, decentralized storage is awesome.
<RainCT> Not really, I have a big enough HD :P
<zooko`> Darn.
<Laibsch> Can I motivate a kind to take a look at (and hopefully endorse) http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/ffgtk ?  The karmic time window is closing.
<Laibsch> s/a kind/a kind MOTU/
<lamalex> Is there anyone here who can help me with some python packaging? I'm banging my head over distutils
<zooko> lamalex: I might be able to help a bit.
<DktrKranz> james_w: I've just uploaded new version of httplib2 in Debian, is it useful for you to have it in Karmic?
<lamalex> zooko: so all my stuff is at lp:tictactoe, I can't get distutils to generate files from their .in counterparts
<lamalex> zooko: if you'r prefer i just pastebin let me know, thought it might be easier to just branch
<james_w> DktrKranz: sure
<DktrKranz> ok, it'll get out of incoming in about half an hour
<RoAkSoAx> DktrKranz, could you readvocate lekhonee please? since nxvl commented it cause of the warnings on the symlink changelog, and they should be ignored :) thank you!
<zooko> lamalex: I haven't seen this technique of generating a file from a .in file before.
<zooko> lamalex: Oh, it is for pot i18n?
<mathiaz> openQRM: hey - so it seems that there is still some things written in /usr/share/openqrm - as there is a rm -rf /usr/share/openqrm in the postrm script
<mathiaz> openQRM: what about using /var/lib/openqrm/ instead?
<DktrKranz> RoAkSoAx: RoAkSoAx no need to readvocate, I already did it for the same upload
<lamalex> zooko: how are you supposed to do it? I'm very new to distutils, used to autofoo
<RoAkSoAx> DktrKranz, ohh ok cool then :) thanks.
<zooko> lamalex: I haven't done i18n with distutils.
<DktrKranz> np :)
<RoAkSoAx> anyone willing on advocating http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/lekhonee please?
<warner> RainCT: hey, so, zfec has priority "extra" for no particular reason.. I didn't know what it should be set to, and probably copied that from the package I was referencing
<warner> RainCT: what should I set it to?
<Daviey> Does someone have a moment to do two Debian syncs?
<lamalex> zooko: how do you do it?
<Daviey> One is new to Ubuntu and the other includes Ubuntu changes currently in karmic.. ? :)
<slytherin> Daviey: do you have bugs for both of them?
<zooko> lamalex: what is your goal?
<Daviey> bug 419369
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419369 in ubuntu "[sync] Please import flvstreamer from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419369
<Daviey> bug 418293
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 418293 in dirac "Please sync/import dirac from Debian" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/418293
<Daviey> slytherin: ^^
<slytherin> taking a look at dirac
<lamalex> zooko: a source tarball with a .desktop instead of a .desktop.in file
<openQRM> mathiaz: the rm in the postrm script should be almost not needed any more
<slytherin> RoAkSoAx: I though lekhonee was already there in Debian
<RainCT> warner: optional
<warner> RainCT: ok, I'll fix that
<RainCT> warner: i've left a comment with another little problem
<warner> great, let me look at it..
<RoAkSoAx> slytherin, no it isn't :)
<openQRM> mathiaz: anyway there may still be some smaller left-overs so it is save to have for now
<zooko> slytherin: cool! I like dirac.
<mathiaz> openQRM: right. Which means that there are some processes that are writting to /usr.
<slytherin> Daviey: what is transition plan for rdepends of libdirac.
<mathiaz> openQRM: well - /usr/share/openqrm/.
<zooko> lamalex: how are .desktop files produced from .desktop.in files?
<mathiaz> openQRM: better use /var/lib/openqrm/ for that .
<RainCT> (warner: except those binary packages would need a Feature Freeze Exception, in that case I'm happy if you do it for karmic+1)
<openQRM> mathiaz: moving them to /var/lib/openqrm is accpted but really impossible to archive fast because it will require re-testing all 25-30 plugins
 * mathiaz nods
<warner> RainCT: huh, the first uploads I did included binary packages, but then I was told that I needed a _source.changes instead, so I built with -S, and then the .debs went away
<openQRM> ?
<warner> RainCT: or are you referring to the lack of zfec CLI tools, in a separate "zfec" or "zfec-tools" package?
<RainCT> warner: the later :)
<openQRM> mathiaz: what do you mean with "nods" ?
<warner> RainCT: righto
<mathiaz> openQRM: point taken.
<mathiaz> openQRM: I'm pondering the options and what could be done for karmic.
<openQRM> mathiaz: so can we have this as a bug-fix for later ?
<RoAkSoAx> slytherin, can you review/advocate it please?? :)
<slytherin> RoAkSoAx: I don't use it. So hard to say. I am already working on three packages. :-)
<RoAkSoAx> slytherin, ok np :)
<warner> RainCT: zfec has a copy of its GPL in ./COPYING.GPL . Is there any simple way to get REVU to notice that and clear the warning?
<zooko> warner: I also don't object to "darcs mv COPYING.GPL COPYING" or somehow construct a symlink from COPYING to COPYING.GPL.
<slytherin> warner: It is warning, not error.
<RainCT> warner: ignore the warning :)
<warner> ok, good enough :)
<slytherin> Daviey: you haven't answered my question.
<Daviey> slytherin: sorry.
 * Daviey looks into it
<lamalex> zooko: I don't know- that's why I came here
<lamalex> I guess my actual goal isn't that though, that's a subgoal. My actual goal is a project with i18n support
<warner> I want to run git-buildpackage and have it use "pbuilder-karmic".. any quick suggestions?
<warner> do I need a "pdebuild-karmic" first?
<zooko> lamalex: I'm sorry, I don't know how to do that.
<lamalex> k, no problem
<lamalex> is there anyone here who knows about disutils and i18n?
<james_w> RainCT: "E: libcwiimote-0.4: ldconfig-symlink-missing-for-shlib usr/lib/libcwiimote-0.4.so usr/lib/libcwiimote.so.0.4.0 libcwiimote-0.4.so"
<Daviey> slytherin: do you mean the rdepends of libdirac0c2a ?
<slytherin> yes
<james_w> RainCT: that's a new one on me :-)
<Daviey> slytherin: well libdirac-dev will satisfy itself, surely?
<RainCT> james_w: yeah asked before about that one and nobody answered :/
<Daviey> slytherin: and ogmrip-dirac i'm not sure on.
<slytherin> have you checked that?
<james_w> RainCT: lintian says it's a certain error
<RainCT> james_w: but at least the package isn't dropping it's header files directly into /usr/include now :P
<james_w> RainCT: it doesn't tell me what the three arguments are though
<Daviey> slytherin: Well libdirac-dev will be rebuilt, also rebuilding libdirac0c2a - surely?
<james_w> "$link_file $shlib_file $SONAME{$shlib_file}"
<slytherin> Daviey: Debian has libdirac-decoder0 and libdirac-encoder0. They should be drop in replacement for libdirac0c2a, but someone must check.
<Daviey> slytherin: try to sync it locally and see what goes bang?
<james_w> objdump -x usr/lib/libcwiimote.so.0.4.0 | grep SONAME
<james_w>   SONAME      libcwiimote-0.4.so
<james_w> RainCT: ^
<james_w> so the package name is correct, but the link is wrong
<RainCT> james_w: ?
<james_w> it's usually the other way around
<james_w> it's expecting usr/lib/libcwiimote-0.4.so because the soname includes -0.4
<slytherin> Daviey: Also we already have schroedinger plugin for gstreamer (using libschroedinger) in default install. Even VLC uses libschroedinger. So I don't see much value in syncing this library without a proper transition plan for rdepends.
<james_w> but as the library name doesn't include -0.4 I think it's just broked
<RainCT> james_w: Ah. So the file needs to be renamed?
<james_w> I *think* so
<james_w> does anything build against it?
<openQRM> mathiaz: on looking into it if i can do anything to fix it fast. Would it help to have a new package uploaded for reviewing again later ?
<RainCT> james_w: Yeah. I tried with wiipresent, builds fine
<mathiaz> openQRM: I'm reviewing it for now.
 * warner builds a new python-zfec package. Sometimes pbuilder hates me.
<Daviey> slytherin: Would it be better to just decline it and wait for karmic+1?
<mathiaz> openQRM: we'll probably have to fix a bunch of stuff later
<james_w> RainCT: how does it pick up the -l or whatever to link? pkgconfig?
<mathiaz> openQRM: I'm looking if it would be accepted in karmic
<RainCT> james_w: LDFLAGS just has "-lcwiimote"
<openQRM> mathiaz: ok, I am here to do anything i can to get it in a good stage. Just worried about the deadline
<james_w> RainCT: ok
<james_w> RainCT: that should be -lcwiimote-0.4
<james_w> so I guess broken is better here?
<slytherin> Daviey: Right. I just also noticed that the upstream version in Debian and Ubuntu is same.
<mathiaz> openQRM: thanks for sticking around - I'll do my best to find the best option/compromise
<slytherin> so we are not really misisng anything.
<Daviey> slytherin: yeah.. it's justthe packaging variance.
<openQRM> mathiaz: you are welcome, thanks for all your time and effort !
<RainCT> james_w: works as well with -lcwiimote-0.4
<slytherin> Daviey: you can even chase it after FF. Since there is no difference in upstream version.
<Daviey> slytherin: great.. no worries then
<Daviey> slytherin: What about the other bug, would you mind looking at that?
<james_w> RainCT: ok, this is beyond my knowledge level unfortunately
<Daviey> (new to Ubuntu sync)
<slytherin> Daviey: I am working on a merge, if I find after that, sure. It looks harmless to me.
<Daviey> slytherin: appreciated.
<openQRM> mathiaz: what about having /usr/share/openqrm/plugins|tftpboot|web in /var/lib/openqrm/* backlinked to origin ? That would result in a writeable base-dir, right ?
<RainCT> james_w: so can this just get in and be fixed later? (/me is hoping for the guy who has an ITP for Debian to take it and fix that :P)
<mathiaz> openQRM: What's left in /usr/share/openqrm then?
<openQRM> mathiaz: eh, nothing expect sym links
<james_w> RainCT: I guess so
<james_w> I think I might leave it in the queue
<slytherin> Daviey: By the way, never mark sync packages as confirmed. That is job of the sponsors team.
<Daviey> slytherin: noted.
<openQRM> mathiaz: sorry, was wrong, left over is bin, include, sbin, and var (which is just includes a sym link to /var/spool/openqrm)
<openQRM> mathiaz: anyway the 3 dirs (tftpboot, plugins and web) are the dirs which includes files openQRM likes to write to
<warner> gyah, I flubbed that last package..
<mathiaz> openQRM: tftpboot and web should be moved to /var/lib/openqrm
<mathiaz> openQRM: it seems that plugins contains a standard structure as well
<openQRM> mathiaz: ... and each plugin has a web dir it may want to put hook files in it
<warner> should I replace the -0ubuntu2 version that I just uploaded to REVU with an -0ubuntu3 version, or replace it with a (different -0ubuntu2) version?
<RainCT> warner: replace it with an -0ubuntu1 version
<warner> RainCT: ok
<boomer> RainCT: thanks for reviewing gnome-video-arcade. i fixed the lintian error and warnings and reuploaded.
<slytherin> Daviey: updated dirac bug with whatever we discussed plus a few more notes.
<mathiaz> openQRM: IIUC there is some code in plugins/ - so that should not be in /var/lib/
<RoAkSoAx> anyone willing to advocating http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/lekhonee please?
<mathiaz> openQRM: usually packages should be overwritte files in /var/lib/
<mathiaz> openQRM: as /var/lib/: State information is data that programs modify while they run, and that pertains to one specific host.
<mathiaz> openQRM: usually packages should *not* overwrite files in /var/lib/
<mathiaz> openQRM: so I don't think that putting plugins in /var/lib/ would solve the problem
<mathiaz> openQRM: I meant /var/lib/openqrm/
<openQRM> mathiaz: mhmmm, ok, what do you suggest ? (pls take your time, working already on the tftpboot + web dir changes)
<mathiaz> openQRM: great - tftpboot is definetly worth working on.
<mathiaz> openQRM: I'll come back to you about the plugins.
<openQRM> mathiaz: :) cool, thank you so much
<RainCT> james_w: renamign the file to -0.4.so gets ride of the warning
<RainCT> *renaming
<mathiaz> openQRM: I've successfully install openqrm in a test vm - so I have a better understanding of how things are laid out
<warner> RainCT: ok, new zfec (-0ubuntu1) package is uploaded to revu, fixing the issues you raised
<james_w> RainCT: but I think the .so.4.0.0 or whatever should be similarly renamed as well
<openQRM> mathiaz: great to hear man
<RainCT> james_w: yeah that's the file I'm talking about
<mathiaz> openQRM: /var/spool/openqrm is rwxrwxrwx - why?
<openQRM> mathiaz: to allow the webserver to put commands in the queue
<mathiaz> openQRM: wait for working on moving web to /var/lib/openqrm
<openQRM> mathias: ok
<openQRM> mathiaz: ok
<prefrontal> would someone be so kind as to review http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/libquarter0
<mathiaz> openQRM: what is the role of openqrm-client.tgz in web/boot-service?
<mathiaz> openQRM: is this host dependant?
<mathiaz> openQRM: it seems that web/boot-service/openqrm-server-public-rsa-key is host dependent - and should be moved to /var/lib/ or /etc/
<openQRM> mathiaz: arch dependent, servers managed by openQRM will download this file according their arch
<mathiaz> openQRM: hm - I don't an i386 file there
<openQRM> mathiaz: the plublic rsa key is needed in web/boot-servcie because the servers will download this and allow openQRM access
<openQRM> mathiaz: right, for now we build with one arch client only
<lfaraone> What's the proper way to make a change to a configuration file owned by another package? Example, a package I'm working on, "rainbow", modified /etc/nsswitch.conf injecting itself before "compat".
<lfaraone> #debian-mentors said "don't do that", but unless I do that my package won't work OOTB.
<warner> so, would it be easier (at this stage of the FF) to get the debian pycryptopp package synced into karmic, or to get a new independent pycryptopp package advocated-for in the REVU system?
<slytherin> warner: sync would be easier
<lfaraone> warner: Sync, unless you expect to make changes to the package.
<mathiaz> openQRM: what's the role of web/action/image-auth/?
<lfaraone> warner: with sync, it doesn't need approval by ftpmasters or manual checking by MOTU, since we assume it's "malware-free" from debian.
<warner> I don't expect any changes, but debian currently has 0.5.14, and the main package we're trying to get into karmic (tahoe) requires 0.5.15
<mathiaz> openQRM: I'm currently looking at web/ and see what should be  moved out of /usr to /var/lib/ or /etc
<openQRM> openQRM puts crypted passwords in there which are used to set the password on the managed servers
<warner> one option is to have the tahoe .diff.gz downgrade that requirement
<slytherin> warner: revu is not the place for new versions.
<warner> another is to get the debian version updated, then sync to ubuntu
<warner> a third is to sync to ubuntu and then get it updated
<warner> a fourth is to sync to ubuntu and then modify the tahoe .diff.gz to downgrade the requirement
<mathiaz> openQRM: ok - so for web/ it seems that only web/boot-service/openqrm-server-public-rsa-key should be put in /etc/openqrm
<mathiaz> openQRM: symlinking is fine
<mathiaz> openQRM: as this is host specific
<slytherin> warner: I would prefer 'update debian version and then sync to ubuntu with proper FFE'.
<lfaraone> by the way, does anybody have time to sponsor a new upstream version of mine? bug 419344
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419344 in autokey "New upstream version: 0.60.4" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419344
<mathiaz> openQRM: all the rest is code which is part of the package and thus should be overwritten on package upgrades.
<warner> slytherin: thanks. I assume that sync-to-ubuntu is not likely to happen after the freeze?
<openQRM> mathiaz: ok, that means web can stay as is but just moving the rsa key + symlink ?
<mathiaz> openQRM: yes
<RainCT> james_w: so, should I upload the fix as -0ubuntu2 or will you reject and I upload as ubuntu1 again?
<slytherin> warner: FFE is feature freeze exception. If you can convince the respective release teams that there is strong reason for new version to be in Ubuntu then it can happen.
<mathiaz> openQRM: and what is the purpose of web/action/image-auth/?
<openQRM> mathiaz: ok, good, working on the fixes. Do you want me to upload a new package when it ready ?
<warner> slytherin: cool, thanks for the info
<openQRM> openQRM puts crypted passwords in there which are used to set the password on the managed servers
<james_w> RainCT: -0ubuntu1 is gone
<mathiaz> openQRM: once I have finished the review yes.
<james_w> RainCT: any upload would have to be -0ubuntu2 whether or not I reject
<slytherin> warner: if the package is in universe then motu-release team approves FFE. If it is in main then ubunut-release.
<openQRM> mathiaz: ok, great + thx
<mathiaz> openQRM: crypted passwords? Will this be site specific?
<mathiaz> openQRM: and automatically generated during the operation of openqrm?
<mathiaz> openQRM: if so, it should go in /var/lib/
<openQRM> mathiaz: yes, if people are using the "set-password" option in openQRM this dir will be used
<mathiaz> openQRM: ok - so it should go in /var/lib/openqrm/
<openQRM> mathiaz: ok
<slytherin> Daviey: is there any quick test for flvstreamer?
<warner> slytherin: thanks!
<RainCT> james_w: OK, uploaded
<Daviey> slytherin: If you are in the UK, get-iplayer
<mathiaz> openQRM: web/base/.htpasswd is world writable - you probably don't want that
<slytherin> Daviey: I am not. Any other test.
<openQRM> mathiaz: must b write able for the webserver to add/remove users
<Daviey> slytherin: That is the only app i know of that currently uses it.
<mathiaz> openQRM: hm - fair enough
<Daviey> slytherin: I'll ping someone who might know.
<mathiaz> jdstrand: kees: ^^ how would handle an .htpasswd file where users can be created from the web site?
<RainCT> OK, I'm off unless there's something else
<RainCT> Got bored and the laptop is running out of power :). Cya
<warner_afk> RainCT: if you're interesting in tahoe, you might review it
<slytherin> Daviey: Never mind. Package builds fine in pbuilder. So acked the sync. whether it gets synced or not depends on how loaded archive team is.
<warner_afk> we've got one advocate so far, but a second wouldn't hurt :)
<prefrontal> sry my last link was wrong. could someone please review: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/libquarter
<RainCT> warner_afk: nah I'm too lazy to upload yet another package now :P
<prefrontal> greatly appreciated
<warner_afk> RainCT: righto :)
<Daviey> slytherin: thanks!
<mathiaz> openQRM: AFAICT there aren't any plugins that require write access to /usr/share/openqrm/ in the openqrm package
<mathiaz> openQRM: as there isn't any world writable directory/file under web/
<mathiaz> openQRM: except for the ones we've already discussed
<openQRM> mathiaz: ok
<openQRM> mathiaz: sorry, but plugins creating files withing their web dir
<mathiaz> openQRM: which one?
<openQRM> different ones, depends on the plugin
<mathiaz> openQRM: ok - I've just installed openqrm for now
<openQRM> mostly statfiles which are then parsed and its content is displayed in the ui
<mathiaz> openQRM: I'll get to openqrm-plugins laters
<guardian> hello
<guardian> someone here might have the necessary autoconf knowledge and help me please
<guardian> on a 32 bit machine, is possible to use --build or --host options to build a 64bit version of a library?, so that -m64 is inserted in CFLAGS
<guardian> or should i rather do something like make CC="gcc -m64" or else
<mathiaz> openQRM: I don't see any world writable directory in /usr/share/openqrm/web/ after having openqrm-plugins installed
<openQRM> mathiaz: the dirs are being created by commands from the command queue when you are using functionality from the plugins
<openQRM> mathias: files then will be created in the web dir of the plugins and read by the webserver
<jdstrand> mathiaz: that is a very complex question and would require in depth knowledge of the application. .htpasswd implies somewhere in the web root. That sounds risky. better a separate file for this application outside of the webroot or use non htpasswd
<jdstrand> mathiaz: that's my drive-by opinion
<mathiaz> jdstrand: great - thanks
<binarymutant> how come songbird isn't in the repos?
<ScottK> I'm guessing the usual reason.
<binarymutant> was it license problems?
<stevi> hello
<stevi> can you tell me what's exactly the deadline for new programs in karmic?
<james_w> about 3 hours
<stevi> oh
<stevi> thx
<james_w> binarymutant: the first reason is that it requires a patched xulrunner or similar
<binarymutant> james_w, does it? it works will on karmic :/
<RoAkSoAx> anyone willing to advocate http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/lekhonee please?
<mathiaz> openQRM: hm - ok. Could be fixed later then
<mathiaz> openQRM: so I've got 3 points (already discussed):
<mathiaz> openQRM: 1. tftpboot moved /var/lib/openqrm/
<openQRM> mathiaz: ok, just let me quick summarize to not forget something, web will stay in /usr/share/openqrm, image-auth will move to /var/lib/openqrm/*, tftpboot will move to /var/lib/openqrm/*, .htpasswd will also move to /var/lib/openqrm/*, plugsins stay in /usr/share/openqrm and the public-rsa key will move to /etc/openqrm/dropbear, right ?
<mathiaz> openQRM: yes
<openQRM> mathiaz: ok, working full steam on the fixes, need to quickly re-test them. should i then upload a new package ?
<mathiaz> openQRM: yes - please do so.
<openQRM> mathiaz: ok, great, will do asap, thanks a lot again man
<zooko> Howdy, iulian.
<iulian> Hello zooko.
<zooko> How are you today?
<iulian> zooko: Tired.  I've just got back home.
<zooko> From work?
<ScottK> RoAkSoAx: Looking at it.
<iulian> zooko: I see that kirkland advocated tahoe-lafs but the other three dependencies need to be uploaded as well.  I'm afraid I cannot review all of them today.
<iulian> zooko: From pub.
<zooko> iulian: ah.  :-)
<zooko> iulian: Actually RainCT reviewed zfec already.
<zooko> And pycryptopp which is already in Debian is sufficient if we can get that pycryptopp synced to Ubuntu.
<zooko> That just leaves one that you could review, which I would be grateful for.
<iulian> zooko: That would be foolscap?
<iulian> Is it uploaded to REVU?
<zooko> Yes.
<zooko> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/foolscap
<zooko> Actually foolscap-0.3.2 is already in Ubuntu.  What Tahoe-LAFS needs is just an upgrade to foolscap-0.4.2, the current release version.
<RoAkSoAx> ScottK, awesome, thanks :)
<zooko> (And a sync of pycryptopp-0.5.14 from Debian to Ubuntu.)
<iulian> zooko: Ah, then just file a bug against foolscap and attach diff.gz.
<ScottK> I considered packaging that several months ago an never had time to do it.
<zooko> iulian: excuse my ignorance, but what .diff.gz?  The one that Brian has built, here: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/revu1-incoming/foolscap-0908252208/foolscap_0.4.2-1.diff.gz ?
<iulian> zooko: That should work.
<jtimberman> Should I be setting 'needs-packaging' tickets I opened as 'Fix released' for the packages that are accepted?
<simon-o> Hi, when I want to request a merge which depends on another package being merged first (which I also requested), how do I mark that in the bug?
<ScottK> RoAkSoAx: Uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Ubuntu.  I did slightly change your patch and debian/changelog.  Please now work with Debian PAPT to get it into Debian.
<RoAkSoAx> ScottK, awesome, Thanks a lot :)
<blizzkid> lo all, anyone here that is on planet.ubuntu and would like to do me a big favor please?
<ScottK> RoAkSoAx: If you need help on PAPT, pochu or POX_ can help you.
<POX_> and DktrKranz
<POX_> and many others
<RoAkSoAx> ScottK, thanks for the tip. I'll poke them sometime this week :)
<zooko> iulian: like this?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/foolscap/+bug/419510
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419510 in foolscap "please update to foolscap-0.4.2" [Undecided,New]
<zooko> Greetings, POX_.
<prefrontal> is launchpad fundamentally incompatible with packages that use OpenGL?
<prefrontal> PPA i mean
<prefrontal> it won't build.. I thought these were real virtual machines, but they apparently are impoverished virtual machines
<prefrontal> anyone know about this?
 * RoAkSoAx away went to have dinner
<iulian> zooko: Yes.
<RoAkSoAx> ups
<pwnguin> prefrontal: you have a PPA that is running openGL as part of the build process/
<pwnguin> ?
<ScottK> PPA questions are probably better in #launchpad.
<prefrontal> no, but my package depends on QtOpenGL, which in turn doesn't work unless opengl is actually working
<pwnguin> by "Actually working" do you mean "has nvidia headers"?
<prefrontal> possibly yes, i don't think the mesagl is going to work
<prefrontal> but i don't want to depend on nvidia headers.. although i could?
<prefrontal> i have no experience with those pkgs
<pwnguin> for reasons unknown to me, nvidia packages sometimes provide a GL.h
<pwnguin> my memory is fuzzy
<pwnguin> its possible the build scripts have an accidental build dep on the way nvidia installs things
<prefrontal> here's the thing, libqt4-dev appears to have everything you need. it gets you the mesagl-dev guys, and the libqtopengl-dev guy, but actually trying to link against those in the ppa virtual machine doesn't work
<pwnguin> prefrontal: have you tried a local pbuilder?
<prefrontal> and, it works from my virtual machine which is a completely fresh karmic install with no video drivers
<prefrontal> yes, it fails in local pbuilder as well.
<prefrontal> (i'm now using vmware for testing)
<c_korn> does anyone know why there is only the remuco-server in karmic but not the client? http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/karmic/remuco-server
<openQRM> mathiaz: yo, implemented the fixes as discussed, tested them, working fine for me. New package uploaded. Enjoy and please keep me updated
<mathiaz> openQRM: cool - I'll review the new package in a few
<openQRM> mathiaz: Great man, looking forward for your comments ;) .... getting a beer now, brb
<iulian> zooko: tahoe-lafs requires the latest version of pycryptopp (0.5.16).  Sid only has 0.5.14.  You need to update it as well.
<iulian> zfec has just been uploaded to NEW btw.
<zooko> iulian: Whoo!  Thanks!
<iulian> zooko: But looking at debian bug #542878 it seems that tahoe-lafs requires 0.5.15.
<ubottu> Debian bug 542878 in python-pycryptopp "python-pycryptopp: new upstream release available" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/542878
<zooko> iulian: so, POX is upgrading pycryptopp in Debian, which is good, and also warner might upload a new Tahoe-LAFS package which specifies that pycryptopp >= 0.5.14 is good enough (which it is).
<iulian> zooko: OK.  I am revuing tahoe-lafs now.
<zooko> iulian: great!
<prefrontal> this is illegal to have in my debian/rules file under clean? is there a way to do it? clean:\n\t if [[ -e CMakeCache.txt ]]; then rm CMakeCache.txt; fi
<Laney> try [[ -e xxx ]] && rm ...
<prefrontal> rm -f!
<Laney> works too
<prefrontal> tx;)
<iulian> zooko: tahoe-lafs advocated.
<POX_> zooko: foolscap 0.4.2+dfsg-1 uploaded to unstable
<iulian> Cool.
<zooko> Whoohoo!
<iulian> zooko: Could you please request a sync?
<huats_> does anybody have an idea why .so in the  /usr/lib/pyshared/python-2.6/ are not taken into account by python ?
<zooko> iulian: Hm, I added a comment to https://bugs.launchpad.net/foolscap/+bug/419510
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419510 in foolscap "please update to foolscap-0.4.2" [Undecided,New]
<POX> zooko: pycryptopp 0.5.15-1 uploaded to unstable. Save commands I gave you, I'll show you some more later (f.e. lintian) and we'll work together on next release
<zooko> POX:will do
<POX> zooko: about tahoe-lafs - it needs more work (some dependencies are not ready) - you know how picky I am ;P
 * POX goes to bed
<zooko> Good night!
<POX> night
 * SiDi needs someone to accept sponsoring the new exaile release for universe, please let me know if you wanna help
<warner> iulian: so, if I created a ubuntu-ized .diff.gz for the debian foolscap and pycryptopp packages, would that make it easier for you (or someone else) to perform the necessary sync-to-ubuntu ?
<iulian> warner: Please use 'requestsync' from ubuntu-dev-tools.  This tool does everything for you.
<warner> ok, thanks
<iulian> warner: When you're done please point me to the bug#.
<iulian> I might ack them if I don't fall asleep.
 * iulian yawns.
<warner> I'm reading requestsync now.. it doesn't actually build anything, right? Can I run it from sid, or do I need to run it from a karmic chroot environment?
<prefrontal> i am hoping to have the emergent neural network simulation system and libquarter which it depends on advocated and included in karmic.
<prefrontal> i would really really appreciate if two motus could look at these packages, i am available to fix anything http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/emergent http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/libquarter
<prefrontal> i've my own apt repo since hardy, i will always help maintain these packages
<iulian> warner: It doesn't build anything.  It just creates the bug reports.
#ubuntu-motu 2009-08-27
<warner> cool. Any idea how I pull a source package out of the debian NEW queue? POX says he uploaded a new versions to debian, but that was only half an hour ago, and normally I pull stuff from the mirrors
<binarymutant> warner, no cvs ?
<iulian> warner: See kirkland's mail.
<binarymutant> err vcs
<warner> iulian: got it
<iulian> warner: I'm heading to bed now.  I'll take a glance at them tomorrow morning.
<iulian> Night.
<warner> am I correct in thinking that once a package is advocated-for and "uploaded to NEW", that any subsequent fixes should bump the -0ubuntu1 version number?
<warner> thanks!
<warner> (I may upload a new tahoe that relaxes the pycryptopp version requirement)
<iulian> Excellent.
<warner> (to allow it to run with the pycryptopp that was just synced)
<bdrung> xnox: xiphos (from mentors) has changes outside debian/ : http://paste.ubuntu.com/260098/
<bdrung> xnox: there are also some lintian warnings: http://paste.ubuntu.com/260099/
<bdrung> xnox: especially this should be fixed: W: xiphos: binary-or-shlib-defines-rpath ./usr/bin/xiphos /usr/lib
 * slangasek eyes a package in NEW that has license detail broken out for all the auto-generated autotools files
<prefrontal> would someone be so kind as to explain to me my chances of getting my packages into karmic, and what i should be doing right now to improve those chances
<soren> slangasek: Yikes. That must have taken ages.
<slangasek> soren: dunno, but it's ugly clutter
<slangasek> I hope no one's recommending detailing those in debian/copyright
<slangasek> given that the copyright doesn't attach to the binaries
<jbernard> slangasek: thanks for all the input on libcgroup, I'm making those changes now
<slangasek> jbernard: sure thing
<zooko> warner: per kirkland's mail we should post a sync-request for foolscap.  Having glanced at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess , I think the best way to do this is for you to run requestsync and then change https://bugs.launchpad.net/foolscap/+bug/419510 to reference the newly created sync-request ticket.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419510 in foolscap "please update to foolscap-0.4.2" [Undecided,New]
<kirkland> zooko: ack
<warner> ok, I got the debian .dsc, and am I'm figuring out how to run requestsync now
<warner> kirkland: am I correct in assuming that I must run 'requestsync foolscap*.dsc' ?
<warner> or does it just take a package name
<kirkland> warner: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/karmic/en/man1/requestsync.1.html
<warner> got it, apparently it takes a package name
<kirkland> <source package> = a .dsc
<warner> which is unfortunate, because the new version of foolscap is still in incoming.debian.org, and requestsync isn't seeing it yet
<warner> so I guess I have to wait for the next dinstall run, at 01:52UTC, in about 90 minutes
<mathiaz> openQRM-Matt: hey - still around?
<openQRM-Matt> mathiaz: yep
<mathiaz> openQRM-Matt: the orig.tar.gz has different md5sum from the one published on sf
<openQRM-Matt> yes, e.g. we have debian/ in our svn in the original sources, the package sources are created with the "debsource" target
<openQRM-Matt> mathiaz: since we keep everthing in the svn the package is based on the current latest svn.
<mathiaz> openQRM-Matt: does that mean that openqrm_4.5.orig.tar.gz is not 4.5 but an svn snapshot instead?
<openQRM-Matt> mathias: also every change applied for the packaging enhancements + fixes are directly commited upstream from either the team or myself
<openQRM-Matt> mathiaz: yes, it is post 4.5 including the packaging fixes
<mathiaz> openQRM-Matt: the diffstats says a lot of other stuff has been changed too.
<mathiaz> openQRM-Matt: so the it doesn't include *only* packaging fixes.
<openQRM-Matt> mathiaz: sure, we are working on it heavily, anyway the changes are "almost" only in the packaging because the newer stuff is removed by "debsource" target
<mathiaz> openQRM-Matt: a diffstat between the official 4.5 release tarball from sf and the 4.5.orig.tar.gz from revu shows:
<mathiaz> openQRM-Matt: 1830 files changed, 95602 insertions(+), 113404 deletions(-
<mathiaz> openQRM-Matt: I'm a bit confused by these numbers
<mathiaz> openQRM-Matt: hm nm
<mathiaz> openQRM-Matt: I was wrong
<openQRM-Matt> mathiaz: this is all what we have changed for the ubuntu packaging. Please check our svn commits in the last weeks, they were lots of changes which are directly commited upstream to our svn
<mathiaz> openQRM-Matt: now that I've correctly setup the directories, I end up with: 835 files changed, 5424 insertions(+), 23226 deletions(-)
<openQRM-Matt> mathiaz: still a lot, i know, parts of it is the new Amazon Cloud integration ... but I am sure you want to have especially this feature in karmic :P
<mathiaz> openQRM-Matt: oh - I'm not discussing the changes.
<mathiaz> openQRM-Matt: I'm concerned that this is *not* 4.5
<mathiaz> openQRM-Matt: it seems more to be an svn snapshot from the next release
<mathiaz> openQRM-Matt: and thus should be named so
<openQRM-Matt> mathiaz: ok, right, this is not exactly 4.5 but 4.5 + aws + ubuntu packaging changes
<openQRM-Matt> mathiaz: we can name it 4.6 if you want ... will require some more changes and a rebuild
<mathiaz> openQRM-Matt: oh well - that would be even better
<openQRM-Matt> mathias: do we still have time for that ?
<openQRM-Matt> mathiaz: i mean i have time :) just worried about the FF
<mathiaz> openQRM-Matt: right.
<mathiaz> openQRM-Matt: hm... would it make sense to call this 4.6~beta1?
<openQRM-Matt> mathias: anyway, i can freeze the svn as you uploaded it and release 4.6, then we just need to update the version number
<openQRM-Matt> mathiaz: i am fine with beta since there are many serious changes e.g. because of the FHS compliance
<mathiaz> openQRM-Matt: ok - so I'll rename to 4.6~beta1
<mathiaz> openQRM-Matt: and you'll iron out everything to make a proper 4.6 release in the comming week
<mathiaz> openQRM-Matt: ?
<openQRM-Matt> mathiaz: :) yep, sounds good
<mathiaz> openQRM-Matt: is there one single place to rename 4.5 to 4.6beta1?
<mathiaz> openQRM-Matt: what would be required to change to 4.6-beta1 or something like that?
<openQRM-Matt> mathiaz: dch should be enough, openQRM will still display 4.5 but i can fix this as soon as you want
<mathiaz> openQRM-Matt: ok - I'll just update dch then
<mathiaz> openQRM-Matt: and we'll fix the rest after FF
<openQRM-Matt> mathiaz: great, testing the dch update here
<openQRM-Matt> openqrm (4.6~beta1-0ubuntu2) jaunty; urgency=low
<openQRM-Matt> mathiaz: right ?
<mathiaz> openQRM-Matt: 4.6~beta1-0ubuntu1
<mathiaz> openQRM-Matt: karmic
<openQRM-Matt> mathiaz: eh, karmic, of course :)
<openQRM-Matt> mathiaz: and 4.6~beta1-0ubuntu1 instead 4.6~beta1-0ubuntu2, stupid me, getting late here
<warner> kirkland: so, you said that you synced pycryptopp-0.5.14 from debian into ubuntu a little while ago. Is there an equivalent to incoming.debian.org where I could look at the packaging you used?
<nhandler> In about 10 minutes, slangasek will be leading a Packaging Training session in -classroom about Feature Freeze and Freeze exceptions. With FF coming up tomorrow, this would be a good session to attend
<bdrung> nhandler: will the FF at the beginning or end of day?
<Laney> nooooooo
<Laney> requestsync is broken
<bdrung> Laney: then you have to do it by hand.
<Laney> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<nhandler> bdrung: I don't know. iirc, it has happened around late afternoon UTC in the past, but there is no set time
<TheMuso> I think a few people in -devel at least are treating it as Thursday 0 UTC.
<bdrung> nhandler: ok, then i hopyfully get promoe in ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/419576 )
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419576 in ubuntu "Sync promoe 0.1.0-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,New]
<nhandler> bdrung: I'll look now and ACK it if it looks good
<bdrung> nhandler: thanks
<mathiaz> openQRM-Matt: openqrm-4.6~beta1 uploaded to karmic
<bdrung> nhandler: in 17 hours i could probably subscribe ubuntu-archive directly
<mathiaz> openQRM-Matt: now it will have to go through the archive admins
<openQRM-Matt> mathiaz: Yeaaaahhh !
<nhandler> bdrung: :)
<openQRM-Matt> mathiaz: Thank you so much ! Will care about the follow ups
<nhandler> bdrung: And that package is very new. /me needs to go hunting for the .dsc since pull-debian-source won't work on it yet
<bdrung> nhandler: http://incoming.debian.org/promoe_0.1.0-1.dsc
<Laney> psh
<Laney> i'll upload it myself instead
<Laney> much easier than copy and pasting
<bdrung> nhandler: it is really new. the upstream release is two days ago and the package was uploaded to Debian 11 hours ago.
<bdrung> nhandler: gone throught NEW in one day is very fast.
<nhandler> bdrung: That is very true. I've had packages take several months to get through Debian NEW.
<bdrung> nhandler: the normal waiting time was one till two month.
<nhandler> bdrung: But they also just got some new ftpmasters, so that might explain the faster times
<bdrung> yes
<openQRM-Matt> matthiaz: Just want to check if you still need me the next hours ? otherwise I would go to bed now and be back tomorrow, Really excited :)
<mathiaz> openQRM-Matt: nope - you can go to bed
<nhandler> bdrung: ACK'd
<bdrung> nhandler: thanks
<openQRM-Matt> mathiaz: thanks man, have a greate day
<binarymutant> what's the ubuntu council's irc chan?
<bdrung> do they have an own channel?
<binarymutant> I'm not sure
<binarymutant> or someone in charge of the mailing lists is who i'm really after
<bdrung> binarymutant: https://lists.ubuntu.com/
<binarymutant> bdrung, is there no irc chan for the group in charge of that?
<directhex> canonical sysadmins channel
<directhex> i forget what it's called
<binarymutant> directhex, ty
<Laney> #canonical-sysadmin
<Laney> isn't it?
 * Laney doesn't dare join to check
<directhex> i hear they keep deathclaws at the gates!
<james_w> ScottK: I'm interested why you appear to have filed lots of requests for new package syncs that were synced from Debian a couple of days ago
<james_w> ScottK: not a criticism, but it seems to indicate some flaw in the tools that it didn't notice the packages were already in
<Laney> if you pass -n to requestsync it doesn't check
<Laney> afaik
<james_w> that might be it
<warner> hm, another question.. tahoe functions correctly with python2.4/2.5/2.6, however there are a bunch of deprecation warnings when run under 2.6 (some of which originate in the dependencies, so are harder to fix)
<warner> would it be reasonable to hardwire the /usr/bin/tahoe shbang line to #!/usr/bin/python2.5 ? and do.. something, to the debian/control file, to express this requirement?
<slangasek> warner: I think the package would be less likely to pass NEW if it hard-coded python2.5; the deprecation warnings from the deps should be treated as bugs in those deps, and should in any case not stop the package from using python2.6
 * warner nods
<warner> I guess it's just noisy, and that's ok
<warner> and, for the tahoe-lafs package (which I imagine would go into "universe"), should the Maintainer: be ubuntu-devel-discuss, or motu-devel? I've received conflicting suggestions.
<slangasek> 'update-maintainer' these days seems to only use ubuntu-devel-discuss
<warner> ok, I'll go with that.. thanks
<slangasek> and the changelog references https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2009-May/028213.html
<ScottK> james_w: IIRC I was using p.q.d.o to check package status between Ubuntu and Debian.
<ScottK> I certainly didn't know they were already in.
<ScottK> Apologies to kirkland for having to try to sync them.
<porthose> is licensecheck in ubuntu-dev-tools?
<ScottK> porthose: devscripts.  It's a debian tool.
<porthose> aah ok thx ScottK
<scriptwarlock> hello anybody home?
<scriptwarlock> ding dong
<Hobbsee> beep beep
<scriptwarlock> hehehe
<Hobbsee> HONK!!!
<Hobbsee> ;)
<scriptwarlock> i just want to ask something common for you guys
<Hobbsee> This channel is a question-free zone, sorry
<Hobbsee> there may only be silence, and humour, here.
<scriptwarlock> where to ask question about packing deb?
<scriptwarlock> what ch
 * Hobbsee was joking
<scriptwarlock> you got me
<Hobbsee> would be a bit silly if no questions could be asked here
<scriptwarlock> ok are you ready for the question?
<Hobbsee> deb questions are welcome
<porthose> hehe Hobbsee is on a roll :)
<scriptwarlock> ok
 * Hobbsee is about to go grab some lunch, but there are others around too
<Hobbsee> porthose: yup
<scriptwarlock> i was packing cclfox(cybercafe timer) but it needs liccls which a separate lirary that also needs libfox.. is there a way to link this?
<scriptwarlock> libccls
<scriptwarlock> library
<porthose> scriptwarlock, if libccls and libfox are need at build time use the Build-Depends: field in debian/control, if they are not required at build time use the Depends: field
<scriptwarlock> ok im opening the control let me try it
<scriptwarlock> how important is the dh_shlibdeps
<jmarsden> scriptwarlock: It is generally useful, to set up dependencies on any shared libraries your package needs for you, automagically.  You will discover any mistakes regarding missing depends when you test build your package in a pbuilder or similar chrooted test build environment :)
<scriptwarlock> yeah right im not thinking of commenting this, hehhe..
<scriptwarlock> and heres the error: dpkg-shlibdeps: failure: no dependency information found for /usr/local/lib/libccls.so.0 (used by debian/mkahawa-srv/usr/bin/mkahawa).
<scriptwarlock> dh_shlibdeps: command returned error code 512
<scriptwarlock> make: *** [binary-arch] Error 1
<scriptwarlock> that my problem since libccls contains libfox1.6-dev and libfox1.6-0
<dholbach> good morning
<slangasek> sebner: ahem, "Format-Specification: http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep5" is not what http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep5 says to use ;)
<slangasek> sebner: sorry, I have to reject monobristol - your debian/copyright doesn't include a warranty disclaimer, which has to be attached to all object-code distributions of GPL works (GPLv3, §4 as referenced by §6)
<slangasek> sebner: if you upload with this fixed, I'll accept it w/o a freeze exception on the grounds that it was all-but-ready by the deadline
<slytherin> slangasek: How do you interpret this line from specification - "Note that the unwieldy length of the URL should be solved in future by hosting the specification at a shorter URL (including the specification version)."
<slangasek> slytherin: it means "we know the current URL you have to specify, is ugly, nostra culpa, but do it anyway"
<james_w> slangasek: is it me or do the examples in DEP-5 suggest that you don't need the warranty disclaimer for the GPL?
<slytherin> I though it meant that now that the specification is available at http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep5 you should use that url.
<slangasek> james_w: <whimper>
<james_w> i.e. the "Simple" example
<slangasek> james_w: yep, looks like Yet Another Bug
<slangasek> I'll beat it with a very large hammer this weekend
<james_w> cool, thanks
<sluimers> Can someone help me with a pbuilder problem I have? -> http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=19782&p=183234#p183234
<slytherin> sluimers: hopw is linuxmint related to ubuntu?
<sluimers> I'm trying to get pbuilder to work so I can put a program on my PPA, which is ubuntu related
<sluimers> and hope to put it on ubuntu universe later if I figure out how
<sluimers> And linux mint itself is related to ubuntu as ubuntu is to debian
<pochu> do I need a FFe for a new package synced from Debian now?
<james_w> pochu: yes
<geser> is FF already in effect?
<james_w> yes
<sebner> geser: stupid, isn't it? :P
* sebner changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: Karmic Feature Freeze is in effect now! | Want to get involved with the MOTU? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Sponsor queue: http://is.gd/2y76G | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/debcheck
<pochu> I thought it started tonight :(
<slytherin> sluimers: but you are not using ubuntu mirror in your pbuilder configuration. And nobody uses Ubuntu mirror when setting up pbuilder for Debian.
<sluimers> okay
<sluimers> then I'll ask in linuxmint again
<slytherin> sluimers: as I said problem is that you are using a linuxmint error when trying to setup ubuntu pbuilder. Simplest thing you can do is use Ubuntu mirror.
<sluimers> okay thanks
<pochu> any motu release member can look at this FFe request? bug 419482
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419482 in ubuntu "[FFe] Please sync libmimic (NEW) 1.0.4-2 from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419482
<stani> pochu: ping pong
 * pochu wants a ping pong table again
<pochu> stani: yo
<stani> hi pochu, so what looks the best to you, getting phatch in ubuntu now or doing an early FFE?
<pochu> stani: we already need a FFe :(
<pochu> stani: should be easy to get it approved if we ask for it soon though
<pochu> stani: what's needed to get it uploaded into Debian?
<stani> phatch didn't seem to start
<stani> POX said do a debuild and then install the packages to reproduce it
<stani> pochu: from POX: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/136440/
<POX> stani: it worked for me when I started if from sources, so something's wrong in bin/phatch probably, I'll try to debug it today
<POX> i.e. after work
<stani> POX: ok, thanks
<stani> pochu: as we need a FFE already (I hoped today was not yet so), it is better to see tonight with POX
<nhandler> dholbach: If you didn't see, I managed to get a session together last night (special thanks to slangasek)
<jbernard> kjkjkjkjkjkjkj
<sistpoty|work> hi folks
<sebner> huhu sistpoty|work :)
<sistpoty|work> hi sebner
<sebner> sistpoty|work: FF is already in effect. I changed the topic so this should be clear :)
<sistpoty|work> excellent, sebner :)
<sebner> sistpoty|work: heh, just discovered that you are in motu-release. Let's see when you'll get some cookies :P
<sistpoty|work> heh
<sistpoty|work> sebner: well, a new nexuiz upstream release is about to be uploaded, so if there were an FFe once it's in unstable, I'm quite sure I'd severely test it :P
<sebner> sistpoty|work: uhhh, finally new upstream version? I'm the MOTU who volunteers gladly and I suppose you take the motu-release part :D
<sistpoty|work> hm... I'm doing s.th. wrong... I guess I should advocate bug fixing right now ... *g*
<sebner> sistpoty|work: heh, true *but* we are speaking about _nexuiz_  :D
<sistpoty|work> heh
<sebner> sistpoty|work: I'm wondering if it's coincidence that they make new upstream releases always towards our FF? O_o
<sistpoty|work> hah
<iulian> Hello sistpoty.
<sistpoty|work> hi iulian
<sebner> sistpoty|work: please let me know if you hear something new about nexuiz :)
<sistpoty|work> sebner: sure, will do
<sebner> :)
<ScottK> Just did my first post FF look at apt-cache unmet and it looks suprisingly good.
<sistpoty|work> :)
<sistpoty|work> sebner: maybe you'd like to upload a no-change rebuild of fteqcc? (if I understand it right, that could work around bug #408528)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408528 in launchpad-foundations "Packages build but fail to upload due to email address issue" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408528
<ScottK> It does sound like it would.
<sistpoty|work> thanks for confirming my idea ScottK
<slytherin> sistpoty|work: Please add a comment on the bug if it works. I will do same for lucene2.
<wgrant> slytherin, sistpoty|work, ScottK: You will work around the issue as long as the Changed-By is different.
<wgrant> So yes, a no-change rebuild will fix it.
<sistpoty|work> excellent, thanks wgrant
<zooko> Folks: pycryptopp-0.5.14 was synced from Debian yesterday and it is in the karmic queue: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+queue . A few hours ago feranick changed this ticket to mark the ticket as invalid for ubuntu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/419519
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419519 in ubuntu "please sync pycryptopp-0.5.14 from Debian" [Undecided,Invalid]
<zooko> Why would this ticket be considered invalid for ubuntu?
<ScottK> It should have been marked fix released
<ScottK> But it doesn't have much practical effect either way.
<zooko> Okay, just curious.
<zooko> Is it "released" when it is in the queue, or only after it has been archived?
<james_w> syncs are closed when the sync is done
<james_w> there is no process to auto-close them when the package actually lands in the distro
<zooko> I see, thanks.
<james_w> and due to the volume of syncs doing that by hand would send us all batty
<zooko> Is there anything I can do to encourage Archivists to include pycryptopp from the queue into Karmic?
<ScottK> zooko: if it's in the queue, just wait.
<zooko> Okay.
<ScottK> There's nothing needed, unless there is a technical reason to reject it, it'll get in.
<jtimberman> should i be closing the [needs-packaging] tickets i opened for packages that are now in karmic?
<geser> yes please, if the package is in karmic
<geser> ideally you should have closed in your changelog
<ScottK> geser: Close in changelog doesn't (I don't think) actually work.
<ScottK> Or did they fix that?
<geser> I meant the lp: #xxx closing
<ScottK> Close in changelog (at least used to) only close bugs against the package in question and since needs-packaging bugs are packageless (by definition) they couldn't be closed that way.
<ScottK> Yes.
<geser> oh, doesn't REVU inform about missing bug in the changelog?
<jtimberman> geser: I have the correct syntax in the changelog.
<geser> than ScottK is probably right
<jtimberman> Cool, closing now then. Thanks!
<flohack> How would I proceed if I need to adjust /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini to make a packaged php application work?
<flohack> sed /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini -iorig -e 's/^safe_mode *=.*/safe_mode = Off/;'?
<flohack> in the debian/rules file?
<sistpoty|work> flohack: no, you mustn't adjust another packages config files
<sistpoty|work> flohack: can't you fiddle with safe_mode throught the apache config?
<sistpoty|work> flohack: then you could just drop a file into sites-available...
<flohack> sistpoty|work: Any hint how I can set that in an apache config file?
<sistpoty|work> flohack: I must admit, I'm not entirely sure if it's possible... (nor how it's done)
<flohack> Is is allowed to drop a file in  /etc/php5/apache2/conf.d ?
<micahg> flohack: http://us2.php.net/manual/en/ini.php
<sistpoty|work> flohack: yep
<sistpoty|work> flohack: google just told me: php_admin_flag safe_mode Off
<sistpoty|work> (with the first hit for apache2 config php safe_mode)
<flohack> sistpoty|work: I tried 'php safe mode apache'...
<sistpoty|work> heh
<micahg> flohack: BTW safe_mode is deprecated in PHP 5.3
<flohack> micahg: Is there a replacement? Or a workaround....btw I currently have no idea what it actually does...would have to look that up
<micahg> flohack: the manual isn't too specific
<micahg> http://us3.php.net/manual/en/features.safe-mode.php
<micahg> It's a security measure that never quite worked right per the manual
<cjwatson> Daviey: regarding your question about generating debhelper input files, try groff, which generates debian/groff-base.files (ugh, I know, one of these days I'll convert it from dh_movefiles to dh_install)
<cjwatson> it does this because some of the file names are version-dependent and I don't want to have to bother updating the list by hand for each new upstream version
<cjwatson> Daviey: the '%: %.in' rule in debian/rules is responsible for this (I might have to change that when I move to dh(1) ...)
<mzz> The cdbs manual says updating generated autotools files at build time is "*strongly* discouraged". Is an acceptable alternative to run "cdbs-edit-patch 90-update-autotools" and then "autoreconf", generating a patch that does the updating?
<dholbach> mzz: yes, that's what the desktop team does in a lot of cases
<dholbach> mzz: one patch for the change to configure.ac (for example), another patch for the autoconf stuff
<dholbach> in most cases you'll just have to regenerate one of them and it's clear where each part comes from
<mzz> yes, that's what I was doing. Thanks, just making sure I wasn't missing some trick.
<mzz> and yes, autoreconf is a bit of a sledgehammer. Perhaps I should run just the autotools I actually need?
<dholbach> sounds good
<mzz> thanks again :)
<dholbach> ROCK ON!
<dholbach> in an ideal world we'd just use distributed version control and didn't bother with autogenerated files and tarballs, just upstream check outs and no patch systems :)
<mzz> (perhaps I should leave well enough alone though. Just trying to get rid of some "dependency on .... could be avoided" warnings)
<dholbach> mzz: that's very likely a patch that you can submit upstream afterwards
<mzz> oh, another one. This thing uses boost. Is the correct approach to just depend on libboost-dev, and not manually on libboost1.x-dev for the highest x it still works with?
<dholbach> you mean build-depends?
<mzz> err, yes, of course.
<dholbach> there's a few other folks in here who have more experience with boost than I do
<dholbach> geser or scottK maybe?
<RoAkSoAx> dholbach, is the MC meeting in one hour?
<dholbach> RoAkSoAx: I sent you an email about it - unfortunately not, we can't make quorum :-(
<dholbach> RoAkSoAx: if you could respond with times that usually work for you, we'll work something out real real quick
<dholbach> I'm sorry
<mzz> ah, it would help if I read. "This package is a dependency package, which depends on Debian's default Boost version" in karmic. So just using whatever version libboost-dev gives me seems to be correct.
<ScottK> mzz: Generally I think it's better to explicitly build-depend on a specific version of boost so you don't change accidentally.  Since we don't do binNMUs most of the reasons Debian has an unversioned libboost-dev don't apply to us.
<mzz> ahh
 * sistpoty|work heads home... cya
<RoAkSoAx> dholbach, ok awesome, I just saw the email >)
<mzz> ScottK: obvious next question: which version? The latest and greatest or the default one?
<ScottK> mzz: I'd use 1.38.
<ScottK> Failing that, the one that works.
<mzz> ScottK: forgot to mention this is currently a jaunty package. Iiuc libboost-dev is still an actual package there?
<ScottK> Yes.  It is.
<ScottK> For Jaunty I'd use 1.35.
<mzz> but I guess I can just pick libboost1.38-dev there too, and it'll do the right thing on both jaunty and karmic.
<ScottK> That was the supported version there.
<ScottK> That works too.
<mzz> err, no, libboost1.38-dev doesn't exist there, 1.37 is the latest. I'll just stick to 1.35 for now. Thanks!
<ScottK> OK.  I guess I rembered wrong.
<mzz> well, I thought I'd seen 1.38 there too, and I'm actually using a jaunty system, I guess you're mainly working on karmic, not jaunty :)
<pochu> ScottK: hmm, libmimic's copyright has
<pochu> libmimic is under LGPL (see also /usr/share/common-licenses/LGPL):
<pochu>     This library is free software; you can redistribute it and/or
<pochu>     modify it under the terms of the GNU Lesser General Public
<pochu> ...
 * ScottK looks again.
<pochu> is that ok?
<pochu> it's before the license (yeah, unusual)
<pochu> ScottK: http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/libm/libmimic/libmimic_1.0.4-2/python-libmimic.copyright
<ScottK> pochu: It's fine.  I completely missed it because it's well hidden.
<pochu> yeah :)
<pochu> ok, thanks for looking at it
<ScottK> Please comment in the bug.
<pochu> ok
<pochu> done
<sluimers> Hi there, I'm trying to build something in PPA. I've got a build error -> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/30909504/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.ika_0.62~15_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<sluimers> the erorr -> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lwx_gtk2_xrc-2.8
<sluimers> I don't understand what I'm missing here
<sluimers> I've got libwxgtk2.8-dev in my build-dependency
<sluimers> It compiles fine on my own compputer
<x1250> guys, what is the naming convention for git versions? I'm creating x264 package from git commit 448b1387254bbf186b83db0fd393477ea1d01a55
<sistpoty> sluimers: guessing from jaunty's package content, it looks like it should be wx_gtk2u_xrc-2.8?
 * sluimers slaps his head
<sluimers> Thanks
<ScottK> x1250: You can't use commit identifiers because they aren't monotonically increasing.  I generally use date, link 0.5.0~git20090827.
<ScottK> There is not, however, a hard and fast rule.
<x1250> ScottK, thanks
<sistpoty> wow, lp (as viewed by firefox) just made some funny effects when changing the bug state, but didn't actually want me to confirm what I just did
 * sistpoty suspects higher magic going on
<lamalex> did I miss feature freeze for the NEW queue already?
<ScottK> Yes
<sistpoty> (see topic)
<lamalex> bummer
<lamalex> hm, so I'm just SOL until 10.04 yes?
<ScottK> Unless you come up with a really good reason for an FFe.
 * sistpoty believes we should advertise (<Distro>)ReleaseSchedule better
<lamalex> which is hard to for a game, I guess I'll just try and get it into debian for the 10.04 sync
<lamalex> well i knew feature freeze was today, but not when today it would happen
<ScottK> Generally freezes start at the start of the day they are announced for.
 * ScottK has gotten hit by that before too.
<lamalex> good to know
<x1250> if I want to maintain two versions of a package, lets say, ffmpeg, then I should have two working directories? one for karmic, with its own control, changelog, etc, and another one for jaunty? And should I change "karmic" to jaunty in the jaunty changelogs?
<sistpoty> lamalex: funny, that reminds me of the argument some students bring up when failing a test (and having e.g. 39 out of 100 points and 40 means you succeed): "I'm missing just one point"
<sistpoty> lamalex: the regular answer then is: "no, you're missing 61 points"
<ScottK> iulian, nhandler, and vorian: Please scrawl your opinion in Bug #419569 so we can get it overwith.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419569 in linux-rt "Please consider linux-rt to be bound by the kernel release process." [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419569
<lamalex> if im going to just go for debian, should I still file a needs packaging bug?
<sistpoty> lamalex: no need for that then
<zeco1> hello everyone, I guess you're dealing with multiverse as well, or should I ask somewhere else? (regarding an overdue critical security update)
<ScottK> zeco1: This is the place for multiverse too, although most of us give a higher priority to our time for free software.
<zeco1> great, thanks. It's about this situation here (Sun Java 6 update 15 not available in Jaunty and below since Aug 5) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/+bug/409559
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 409559 in sun-java6 "version 1.6.0_15 is available " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<zeco1> It seems that this matter might need some extra attention since the people who were discussing it up to now were either unable or unwilling (count me in the former camp)
<lamalex> can anyone here point me to a guide on getting a new package into debian?
<micahg> http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ ?
<micahg> This is better: http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/
<lamalex> thank you much :)
<statik> anyone had success using snakefood to check runtime dependencies for python packages? it looks promising, but i haven't quite figured it out yet:
<lamalex> micahg: those are more for how to build my feb
<lamalex> s/feb/deb
<lamalex> i already know how to do that, but im not sure how to get my packages into debian's archive
<micahg> hmm
 * micahg doesn't remember where the pag eis...
<lamalex> do you know if i should be looking at Debian Maintainer or New Maintainer?
<lamalex> or neither
<ScottK> lamalex: That's how you get upload rights, not how you get sponsored.
<ScottK> Look at mentors.debian.net.  It's the rough equivalent of REVU.
<lamalex> ScottK: thanks
<lamalex> ScottK: this is exactly what I'm looking for, great
<sistpoty> zeco1: I've seen it alreay... removing a package is not a an option for an already released distribution (elmo once told me that such a thing would only happen if the package dropped an atomic bomb)
<zeco1> I haven't participated in the discussion on launchpad yet. I don't think removing it would be a favorable option, but couldn't someone raise the priority perhaps, so someone capable might resume maintaining the package?
<zeco1> it's been over 3 weeks now and as it was pointed out, over 550k people are affected (unknowingly)
<sistpoty> zeco1: what do you think the priority should be? setting it is easy for me, but I must admit that I doubt it has much impact
<zeco1> sistpoty: ok, I'm not so familiar with the customs on bugs.launchpad. So isn't there anything else one might do in order to find a maintainer?
<zeco1> I mean even Apple patched this one, it's quite dangerous and might make Ubuntu look quite bad (I know multiverse comes with no guarantees, but the result remains problematic)
<sistpoty> zeco1: usually the severity *does* get honoured, but for the maintainer/package ratio for multiverse packages is pretty bad, which means that even critical bugs might not be looked at. Sorry if I haven't been clear enough
<sistpoty> zeco1: is there a way to obtain the patches from apple?
<zeco1> sistpoty: no I mentioned Apple because it had a bad reputation for waiting several months on a previous occasion, until an exploit was in the wild
<ScottK> zeco1: Actually removal is very hard for a release.  What it needs is someone willing to do the work for making the update.
<zeco1> ScottK: right, someone even compiled update 15 for karmic and it's even said that it would work flawlessly in jaunty, but nobody actually wants to deploy it there
<ScottK> There's a process for getting security updates done.
<ScottK> I'd ask in #ubuntu-hardened what testing would be needed for them to update it.
<zeco1> btw, Sun released an update 16 a few days later, but this isn't a security update
<sistpoty> ScottK: don't we have someone from sun with upload privs? maybe we should assign this bug to him?
<ScottK> I don't think so.
 * sistpoty has a bad brain
<ScottK> james_w: Where would I find the bzr branch for our Jaunty numpy package (or is there one)?
<james_w> ScottK: we don't have one unfortunately, that package failed to import, I'll get that fixed up, but it doesn't help you now I'm afraid
<iulian> ScottK: Done.
<ScottK> james_w: Thanks.  I'll deal with it the old fashioned way then.
 * sistpoty must sleep now. gn8 everyone
<zeco1> ScottK: The problem is, there's nothing to be testet yet in Jaunty. Or should I suggest to them to simply copy the .debs from karmic?
<vorian> ScottK: done
<ScottK> zeco1: Perhaps.
<ScottK> vorian: Thanks.
<zeco1> also, I think testing of Java might be quite a huge task, depending on how thorough it would have to be (with its several packages). How did this work for the previous updates?
#ubuntu-motu 2009-08-28
<YokoZar> ScottK: Can I just make a straight upload of r-base since it's not a new package (but rather a replacement for the older one) or does that need a freeze exception too?
<ScottK> YokoZar: It's a new upstream release that's not just bugfixes, so it needs to be included.
<YokoZar> ScottK: so attached to the bug report then
<ScottK> Yes.
<lamalex> Can anyone see why lintian gives me this? http://lintian.debian.org/tags/manpage-has-bad-whatis-entry.html on http://paste2.org/p/402746
<lamalex> I don't understand what's not right- it looks fine t me
<dholbach> good morning
<lamalex> :) just barely
<lamalex> so can anyone help me fix this manpage?
<binarymutant> lamalex, on line 27 should there be a "."?
<lamalex> binarymutant: I dont think that would create the warning lintian gives, would it?
<lamalex> i guess ill try it and see..
<lamalex> nope, still get it
<binarymutant> lamalex, no clue, it could be lacking escape characters or something. srry :/
<lamalex> binarymutant: no problem
<lamalex> ahha! got it
<lamalex> the name should be the binary name, not the application name
<lamalex> tictactoe instead of Tic Tac To
<sluimers> Hi there, Ive got a build error of which I don't know what to do with: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/30927603/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-amd64.ika_0.62~21_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<sluimers> It seems the amd64 version wants to use a uint from <sys/types.h>, how do I prevent that
<sluimers> ?
<shiki-> hello everyone. I got a problem with one of my packages: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/30930407/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-amd64.mpg123_1.7.2-3ubuntu1~ppa2~intrepid1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz . here is the file which it refers to: http://pastebin.com/d5534de35
<gnomefreak> does cupsddk replace cupsddk-drivers?
<shakaran> hi, I need some help for create a .deb (exactly with signing gpg)
<shakaran> I run dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot and get this:
<shakaran> gpg: [stdin]: clearsign failed: secret key not available
<shakaran> but gpg --list-secret-keys show me a key
<shakaran> what I need for signing my .deb?
<azeem_> shakaran: I think you need to specify which key you want to sign with via the -k option
<azeem_> shakaran: however, it is usually better to pass the -us -uc options to dpkg-buildpackage in order to skip signing
<azeem_> and do the signing later on using debsign
<shakaran> how to use debsign?
<shakaran> a guide? I search on google?
<azeem_> it has a manpage I think
<shakaran> ok, I search now, thanks
<shakaran> I am doing wrong.
<shakaran> debsign -k 1DEEE63D myprogram_0.0.1-0ubuntu1.dsc
<shakaran> debsign: Only a .changes, .dsc or .commands file is allowed as argument!
<azeem_> shakaran: remove the space between the -k and your keyid
<shakaran> oh, was easy! thanks again
<shakaran> another question, I have in the file rules a command for copy my binary to /usr/bin
<shakaran> But the command dont work
<shakaran> cp myapp $(CURDIR)/debian/usr/bin/myapp
<shakaran> if I put with sudo dont work
<shakaran> I need more privileges for copy in /usr/bin?
<shakaran> some help please?
<azeem_> what do you mean with dont work?
<azeem_> do you get an error message?
<shakaran> $ myapp
<shakaran> bash: /usr/bin/myapp: No such file or directory
<sebner> shakaran: where is myapp locatet?
<sebner> *located
<shakaran> I made a shell script for run in /usr/share/myapp/myapp.py
<shakaran> /usr/bin/myapp invoque to /usr/share/myapp/myapp.py
<azeem_> shakaran: just copying things under $(CURDIR)/debian is not enough, you need to make sure it is actually getting into the .deb at the end
<sebner> shakaran: yeah and where is your shell script myapp currently?
<shakaran> on myapp-0.0.1/myapp
<sebner> shakaran: cp $(CURDIR)/myapp $(CURDIR)/debian/myapp/usr/bin/myapp
<azeem_> shakaran: look into dh_install to install it properly so thata it ends up in the .deb
<shakaran> oh, maybe is for $(CURDIR)
<shakaran> My actual command is:
<shakaran> cp ./myapp $(CURDIR)/debian/usr/bin/myapp
<sebner> shakaran: your commend can't work. $(CURDIR) = myapp-0.0.1 and you have to use debian/myapp/usr/foo because debian/usr doesn't exist
<shakaran> I do this before:
<shakaran> mkdir -p $(CURDIR)/debian/usr/bin
<shakaran> then /usr exists no?
<sebner> shakaran: please don't do such weird stuff. For creating folders there is debian/dirs and it won't be in the archive. You want /debian/myapp/usr/bin
<shakaran> ok, I gonna try
<shakaran> yeah, it works ;) thanks
<sebner> shakaran: installing the shell script should be done by makefile/python install though if it's in the upstreams tarball
<shakaran> ok
<sistpoty|work> hi folks
<iulian> Hey.
<DktrKranz> hey sistpoty|work
<sistpoty|work> hi DktrKranz and iulian
<qnix> hi, I forgot how to build a source package even if I can sign it (it's a packge from another dude)
<lool> -kyou
<lool> e.g. debuild -klool
<lool> To disable signing, -us -uc
<lool> qnix: Check the dpkg-bp and debuild man pages for the available options
<qnix> ha, that's it. I had the -uc, but the -us was missing.
<qnix> thanks a lot
<bddebian> Heya gang
<sistpoty|work> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hi sistpoty|work, congrats! :)
<sistpoty|work> hm? what are you congratulating me for?
<bddebian> Oh nevermind, wrong person, I'm not awake yet.  I was thinking you just got married but I was confusing you with someone else :)
<sistpoty|work> heh, well, I know whom you confused me with ;)
<bddebian> :)
* ScottK changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: Karmic Feature Freeze is in effect now! | Want to get involved with the MOTU? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Sponsor queue: http://is.gd/2y76G | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs | http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS/ | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/debcheck
<qnix> Is it safe to rebuild the intrepid gcc 4.3.2 package for hardy, and install it ? Or it could be a few packages that could have be built against the old version ?
<IntuitiveNipple> Is there an in-depth guide to python-support (for apps) or a mailing-list available somewhere?
<DktrKranz> IntuitiveNipple: internals guide, or "How to implement stuff with pysupport" ?
<IntuitiveNipple> I think 'internals' - I've got a package built using pysupport and the deb looks good and it installs fine. The problem is, python-support compiles to /var/lib/python-support/pythonX.Y/<package>/ and adds symlinks to the source in /usr/share/python-support/<package>, but it isn't linking any non-python supporting files. In this case, it is the application's Glade interface definitions in a sub-directory of one of the module directories.
<DktrKranz> it does so for python only files, I see no reason for glade files to be under python directory
<DktrKranz> IIRC there's a specific directory for glade files
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm wondering if the way to do it is have the glade files installed to /usr/share/<package/glade/ - but if I do that, the upstream authors would have to refactor the existing source quite dramatically since it expects to find its glade files in a sub-dir of the application module
<IntuitiveNipple> Locations the app expects to find things are hard-coded relative to the app's main() module
<DktrKranz> hmm
<IntuitiveNipple> indeed! :D
<IntuitiveNipple> I've been humming for the last 24 hours trying to find documentation that describes this kind of scenario.
<DktrKranz> http://svn.debian.org/viewsvn/collab-maint/deb-maint/python-support/trunk/README?revision=13985
<DktrKranz> these are pysupport internals, but code is easy enough to be fully understandable
<IntuitiveNipple> Yes, I've read the README several times but it doesn't provide any guidance for this kind of issue.
<IntuitiveNipple> If there were something saying "python-support" enabled packages will separate python and non-python files to different paths, so the application may need to be patched, I at least know what is required :)
<DktrKranz> and you won't find in pysupport as well
<DktrKranz> but wait
<DktrKranz> is it a standalone app?
<DktrKranz> e.g. no public modules, or extensions?
<IntuitiveNipple> define 'standalone' ? It's called "openshot" (a non linear video editor) and it depends on the MLT framework
<DktrKranz> it's an application?
<IntuitiveNipple> so no, nothing public or extensions and it is an application
<DktrKranz> does any other part depend on one of its components?
<IntuitiveNipple> I've already added a python-mlt package to 'mlt' which openshot depends on
<DktrKranz> (part of Ubuntu archive)
<IntuitiveNipple> no, openshot is new. I'm doing the packaging for the very first time
<IntuitiveNipple> It depends on several mlt/ffmpeg/etc/ packages that are in my PPA since they need newer upstream releases than are in the archives so far
<DktrKranz> good, so it can be self-contained in a private directory
<IntuitiveNipple> Yes, it can
<DktrKranz> so, things are getting easier
<DktrKranz> does it use distutils?
<IntuitiveNipple> I've created a distutils setup.py for generic cross-distro installations and added debian/unbuntu specific stuff in debian/openshot.{install,postinstall,postrm}
<IntuitiveNipple> yes, it does... that bit and pysuport with CDBS works nicely
<DktrKranz> you can instruct distutils to install things under /usr/share/pkgname
<DktrKranz> and then provide a symlink in /usr/bin pointing to /usr/share/<app>/<applauncher>
<DktrKranz> and you're in business!
<IntuitiveNipple> hmmm... ok, how to tell distutils the install location when using CDBS? I've been looking at the CDBS web doc and it isn't clear there's a CDBS_ variable for that
<IntuitiveNipple> The only one I thought might be it is "DEB_PYTHON_PRIVATE_MODULES_DIRS"
<IntuitiveNipple> but the description isn't too precise on its intent
<DktrKranz> mh... look at distutils.mk, it has something to pass to setup.py install
<DktrKranz> I don't remember variable name, though
<IntuitiveNipple> do you mean "python-distutils.mk" ?
<pochu> to install a module in a private dir?
<IntuitiveNipple> pochu: to install the entire app in a private dir :0
<pochu> try --install-lib
<pochu> if you're using CDBS: DEB_PYTHON_INSTALL_ARGS_ALL = --install-lib=usr/share/emesene
<IntuitiveNipple> Does the 'lib' affect the fact it is an application in any way?
<IntuitiveNipple> looking at python-distutils.mk I think I'd need to set DEB_PYTHON_INSTALL_ARGS_$(cdbs_curpkg)
<IntuitiveNipple> because the CDBS script sets DEB_PYTHON_INSTALL_ARGS_ALL already
<IntuitiveNipple> e.g.: DEB_PYTHON_INSTALL_ARGS_ALL = --no-compile -O0 --install-layout=deb
<DktrKranz> it is DEB_PYTHON_INSTALL_ARGS_ALL += --install-lib=/usr/share/<app> --install-scripts=/usr/share/<app>
<IntuitiveNipple> ahhh, I see the way you're thinking :)
<IntuitiveNipple> I was forgetting about delayed evaluation of the variables in the makefile
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm testing the build/install/execution now
<DktrKranz> you have to provide symlinks as above, or adjusting sys.oath
<DktrKranz> *path
<IntuitiveNipple> Fab guys, thanks! the .deb shows the new locations... I just have to alter setup.py now to install the glade files in a sub-dir and it ought to start.
<zooko`> k zooko_work
<DktrKranz> IntuitiveNipple: check if your package has a .private file
<IntuitiveNipple> I don't see one listed via Gdebi... let me check in the installed directory
<IntuitiveNipple> DktrKranz: No .private file under /usr/share/openshot
 * sistpoty|work heads home... cya
<DktrKranz> IntuitiveNipple: it's not in /usr/share, do dpkg -c *.deb | grep private
<IntuitiveNipple> DktrKranz: No, there is no 'private' file
<IntuitiveNipple> DktrKranz: Thanks for all your help... the app is now partially starting although needs some changes to more path assumption in looking for files. I'll revisit the 'private' indicator another time. I assume that should be set by distutils ?
<zooko`> I see a pair of tickets which are duplicates.
<zooko`> Do I have the power to link them together?
<zooko`> If not, what would it take to give me that authority?
<andv> zooko, you need to be member of bug-control LP team
<andv> zooko, which requires full understanding of how bugs reports works / priorities etc
<zooko`> Sounds like a lot of authority.  Is there a way to give me such authority but only for bugs related to my projects?
<james_w> no you don't
<zooko`> Projects of which I'm the maintainer?
<james_w> anyone can duplicate bugs can't they?
<andv> zooko, I guess yes
<zooko`> How doI do it?
<zooko`> I explored the UI but didn't see it.
<andv> james_w, not really sure
<james_w> "Mark as duplicate" under the bug title
<james_w> just above the package name
<zooko`> james_w: thanks.
<zooko`> How can I see what are the other duplicates already makred as duplicated of this ticket?
<andv> at your right side
<james_w> "Duplicates" list on the right
<andv> yeah
<zooko`> Thanks!
<andv> yw
<zooko`> Here's another question.  This package of which I'm the upstream maintainer -- pycryptopp -- was uploaded to REVU, but then it was instead synced from Debian.
<zooko`> How do I mark the REVU item as "duplicate" of the please-sync ticket?
<andv> what do you mean with REVU item?
<zooko`> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/pycryptopp
<andv> you should ask to have it archived
<james_w> done
<zooko`> james_w: you archived the REVU page for pycryptopp?
<james_w> yeah
<zooko`> Thanks.
<james_w> np
<Laney> geser: do you know what changed in the LP API to break getSourcePackage?
<geser> bug 418802?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 418802 in python-wadllib "requestsync crashed with ValueError in validate_param_values()" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/418802
<james_w> I think I'm just going to re-upload the older python-wadllib
<Laney> ValueError: Invalid value '"Published"' for parameter 'status': valid values are: "Pending", "Published", "Superseded", "Deleted", "Obsolete"
<Laney> that error
<Laney> is that the same thing?
<geser> yes
<Laney> ok
 * Laney grabs the older wadlib then
<geser> james_w: is the old python-launchpadlib also affect by the problem that keeps python-oauth out of main? as it embeds a copy of it (according to a comment on the MIR)
<Laney> which version is the most recent unbugged one?
<geser> current - 1
<Laney> makes sense
 * Laney should check timestamps
<james_w> well, the old launchpadlib is in main
<james_w> was, sorry
<james_w> so python-oauth *could* be promoted based on that
<james_w> however, ubuntuone also embeds a copy, and so we want to fix that
<james_w> but they have some issues with it
<james_w> so we're at a bit of an impasse
<Laney> can't they continue to use their bundled one?
<james_w> not for release
<Laney> I mean, if that's what they're currently doing then there's no change right
<geser> I can understand it but isn't the problematic code already in main (as part of python-launchpadlib (the old version as the new doesn't build currently))?
<james_w> it's currently in main *twice*
 * Laney has forgotten what he was initially doing
<james_w> so having it in as a separate package is fine from that point of view
<geser> and if the code is already in main (as embedded copies) it shouldn't block the MIR of a separate package for it IMHO
<james_w> well, the issue is that we probably don't actually want the package in main by release
<james_w> does putting it in now make that harder?
<james_w> probably not
<zooko`> How can I find a list of all packages that depend on python-foolscap?
<geser> if the code is that problematic should launchpadlib be moved to universe instead till it's fixed?
<james_w> it's not problematic for launchpadlib's usage
<zooko`> james_w: could you please archive this REVU page, too: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/zfec
<james_w> rdepends:   python-apport
<james_w> geser: ^that's why
<slayton> how long after a package is accepted into debian unstable will it make it into the ubuntu repositories
<james_w> zooko: it is already archived
<zooko`> james_w: okay, thanks.
<james_w> slayton: currently it won't get in until 10.04 opens for development at the start of November
<geser> currently main has a source version of python-launchpadlib not matching the published binaries, this should be probably also fixed before release
<james_w> it will be
<slayton> is 10.04 a lts?
<james_w> dobey is currently working on an alternative to python-oauth that he hopes to get everyone using in karmic
<zooko`> Here is the package web page for python-foolscap, and I don't see any mention of other packages that depend on it: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/python-foolscap
<zooko`> Does that mean that there are none?
<james_w> that could well be the  way we go
<james_w> % apt-cache rdepends python-foolscap
<james_w> python-foolscap
<james_w> Reverse Depends:
<james_w>   ipython
<james_w> zooko`: ^
<zooko`> james_w: thanks!
<james_w> geser: ok, I have permission to put it in main and track it for release
<james_w> geser: thanks for talking sense in to me :-)
<geser> np :)
<sluimers> Hi, I have a question. I've got a failedtobuild error and I don't know how to solve it. -> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/30927603/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-amd64.ika_0.62~21_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<sluimers> It's for PPA
<sluimers> I want to put something on PPA
<sluimers> and for some reason the program I'm trying to put on doesn't want to be built in amd64 because of a duplicate uint. Problem is, I don't want to use usr/include/sys/types.h at all
<sluimers> Another thing is, for reason the program itself doesn't end up in the pacakage.
<mzz> I suspect getting rid of that (indirect) sys/types.h include would be much harder than getting rid of the conflicting definition in the package, but c++ (or c for that matter) really isn't my strongest language
<wildnfree_> !help register
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help register
<sistpoty> crack... hard-coded dependencies against libraries... ffmpeg transition isn't as easy as I thought
 * sistpoty admits to have missed dvdauthor's hardcoded one :(
<sistpoty> dvdstyler even
<sistpoty> btw.: if anyone wants to help out: apt-cache rdepends libavutil-unstripped-49
<sistpoty> anything in that list needs to get rebuild to pick up the new shlibs dependencies. You can see if it worked out if there are no more -unstripped dependencies in the resulting binary
<sistpoty> instead it should be "... | ...-extra"
 * sistpoty walks the list from top to bottom right now, and I'm at zoneminder
<sistpoty> oh, and if s.th. ftbfs, or the dependencies don't go away, please inform me, I'll add that to the trouble candidates lists
<sluimers> !help packaging
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help packaging
<sluimers> !help they're after me!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sluimers> okay :)
<sluimers> Hi, I have a question. I've got a failedtobuild error when tryng to upload my PPA and I don't know how to solve it. -> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/30927603/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-amd64.ika_0.62~21_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<sluimers> For some reason the program I'm trying to put on doesn't want to be built in amd64 because of a duplicate uint. Problem is, I don't want to use usr/include/sys/types.h at all
<sistpoty> sluimers: then don't include it? (or did a dependency include types.h?)
<sluimers> I don't know how it gets included
<sluimers> could be a dependency yes
<sluimers> If I only knew where it was included
<sistpoty> sluimers: I assume looking at ./common/port.h:44 might shed more light?
<sluimers> It's just a bunch of typedefs
<sistpoty> maybe grep for types.h?
<sluimers> thanks, not sure if it'll work by turning "types.h" into "common/types.h" (because the program I'm trying to upload to the PPA also has a types.h), but I'll test it.
<arvind_khadri> what does dpkg-source -x do??
<geser> eXtracts a source package
<arvind_khadri> ok, so it necessary to do before we do fakeroot debian/rules?
<geser> yes
<YokoZar> ScottK (or others): If I have a package that I uploaded a couple weeks ago but was rejected due to an incomplete copyright file, do I need a feature freeze exception to upload it?
<YokoZar> (I've since fixed it)
<sistpoty> YokoZar: if it was in the new queue before FF, you don't need an FFe
<sistpoty> YokoZar: just make sure to find an archive admin to review it again
<c_korn> I add a line 'm4_include([m4/intltool.m4])' in aclocal.m4 but after running autogen.sh the line is disappeard. any idea why ?
<c_korn> I need that m4 file because a Makefile.am uses it
<sistpoty> c_korn: afaik aclocal.m4 is autogenerated
<sistpoty> c_korn: you could try acinclude.m4 though
<c_korn> sistpoty: this file does not exist. I wonder why this m4 file is not included although it is required
<sistpoty> c_korn: hm... actually on a second thought, the configure.{ac|in} should get this straight, given that you b-d on intltool
<c_korn> b-d? build-depend ?
<sistpoty> yep
<c_korn> intltool is installed, yes
<sistpoty> hm...
<c_korn> is a line like "IT_PROG_INTLTOOL([0.35.0])" required in configure.ac to get it right ?
<sistpoty> c_korn: that macro doesn't sound too wrong to me (maybe except for the version)... but I must admit that I'm a little bit clueless myself right now
<sistpoty> let me look at the autoconf documentation for a second ;)
<c_korn> hm, I added it. now I get this error http://pastebin.com/d5e22d5c3
<c_korn> there is no po directory actually
<sistpoty> but there's a directory with translations?
<c_korn> I think I messed something up
<c_korn> all I want to have is some code in Makefile.am to install a gconf schema
<sistpoty> hm... sorry, can't really help you there, haven't done that myself yet
<c_korn> ok, thanks anyway
#ubuntu-motu 2009-08-29
<lamalex> c_korn: I've got a sample Makefile.am that does that if you want to look at it
 * sistpoty goes to bed... gn8 everyone
<c_korn> lamalex: would be nice
<lamalex> c_korn: it might be easier f you just branch lp:gnome-do
<lamalex> then you can see the full picture
<lamalex> the toplevel Makefile.am and data/Makefile.am are the ones to look at
<c_korn> bzr: ERROR: Invalid url supplied to transport: "lp:gnome-do": No such project: gnome-do
<lamalex> sorry
<lamalex> lp:do
<c_korn> lamalex: ok the data/Makefile.am looks similar to mine. but I have no po directory. that is why @INTLTOOL_SCHEMAS_RULE@ fails
<lamalex> so remove that
<lamalex> ?
<lamalex> or just create a po directory
<c_korn> so I just replaced it with the empty rule "%.schemas: %.schemas.in". but then it fails with this make[4]: *** No rule to make target `indicator-session.schemas', needed by `all-am'.  Stop.
<lamalex> why not just create a po directory?
<lamalex> translations are ftw
<c_korn> the po directory is all which has to be created ?
<lamalex> i think you ned a POTFILES.in file, but it can probably just be empty
 * c_korn presses all thumbs he has
<c_korn> grep: po/Makefile.in: No such file or directory
<c_korn> config.status: error: po/Makefile.in.in was not created by intltoolize.
<c_korn> the file po/Makefile.in.in has been created
<c_korn> I create an empty POTFILES.in there and try again
<lamalex> yah, I odn't have any Makefiles in my po dir, so idk
<c_korn> not even a Makefile.in ?
<c_korn> it has been created by autogen.sh
<c_korn> ok, this is weird: config.status: error: po/Makefile.in.in was not created by intltoolize.
<c_korn> it was created by intltoolize actually.
<lamalex> I'd look for other errors/warnings higer up in the output
<c_korn> there is also: grep: po/Makefile.in: No such file or directory
<c_korn> this is correct. the file does not exist
<c_korn> need to sleep
<c_korn> lamalex: thanks for your help
<lamalex> I've got a question about patching stable debs, do I have to apt-get source twice to create a diff or is there a way to diff against the orig.tar.gz
<jmarsden|work> lamalex: Maybe I am misunderstanding the question.  debuild should create a diff.gz for you... why would you need to diff against the orig.tar.gz by hand?  Similarly cdbs-edit-patch or whatever patch tool will create patches for you...
<Laney> what are you trying to do?
<lamalex> jmarsden|work: I'm just learning about debian packaging, so I'm sure there's a simple answer to this that I'm just totally ignorant to
<jmarsden|work> lamalex: OK... so Laney's question is very relevant... what specifically are you trying to do?
<lamalex> Laney: in jolicloud we need to patch Janty's gnome-power-manager and I need to make some changes to the source and repackage them back up
<Laney> so you want to learn about patch systems then
<Laney> run "what-patch" to see which one it uses
<jmarsden|work> lamalex: Have you read through and understood https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete  (part 4 and part 7.1 seem very relevant to you)
<lamalex> jmarsden|work: I will bookmark this, thanks
<jmarsden|work> No problem.
<lamalex> Laney: so will these allow me to alter the source in the source dir when i apt-get source?
<x1250> Guys, I (naively) named a ffmpeg PPA version as: 5:0.5+svn19732-ppa2. The problem is that this packages *breaks* a lot of things (http://paste.ubuntu.com/261214/) and also, when trying to build a package that depends on this custom ffmpeg it fails to build because of unmet dependencies.
<x1250> here you can see: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/30922495/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.mlt_1%3A0.4.4-84-g676f7ec%2Bppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Laney> lamalex: yeah a patch system is a way of managing the changes you make to the upstream release
<directhex> lamalex, when you apt-get source, as long as you add a changelog entry to make the version number higher (dch -i) then any changes you make to the source package will be represented in the "new" source package when you run "debuild -S"
<lamalex> directhex: but shouldn't they really go in a patch/ dir?
<directhex> lamalex, essentially the .diff.gz file contains any changes compared to orig. how best to manage that is where things like patch systems come into play - but the diff.gz file is produced when you build the source package (with debuild -S) and represents all changes not in the orig - whether yours or from the previous packager
<Laney> right, the .diff.gz is itself a patch system
<lamalex> beautiful
<Laney> albeit one that doesn't scale well
<lamalex> and if the project already uses a different patch system?
<directhex> then continue to use it, ideally
<lamalex> for instance g-p-m uses quilt
<Laney> yep
<Laney> add your own patches into the mix
<lamalex> I guess I'll read up on quilt
<lamalex> thanks for your help guys :)
<lamalex> you guys aren't debian developers are you? I'm lookin for a sponsor for a package ;)
<Laney> what is it?
<Laney> I suggest you find the appropriate team
<lamalex> http://mentors.debian.net/cgi-bin/sponsor-pkglist?action=details;package=tictactoe-ng
<Laney> python right?
<lamalex> yah
<Laney> try PAPT
<lamalex> what's/who's papt
<Laney> python applications packaging team
<Laney> i think
<lamalex> ah
<kees> siretart: congratz :)
<ScottK> lamalex: This is mostly about the Python modules team, but it and PAPT are run essentially the same way: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debian/PythonModulesTeam
<lamalex> ScottK: thanks
<lamalex> you guys are super helpful
<lamalex> ah, i dont have a module i have an application
<lamalex> so i need the python applications team
<ScottK> It's the same people/places, just a different svn repo.
<lamalex> gotcha
<YokoZar> ScottK: is there a reason r-cran-dosnow was never synced from Debian?  The changelog seems to indicate it's basically the same.
<YokoZar> (writing Feature Freeze Exception request...which is looking more like a sync request for that package)
<bankix> Hello.
<bankix> I created two debian packages for ubuntu which are currently not listed in the repositories, afaik.
<bankix> I would like to contribute them. Am I on the right channel here?
<ScottK> YokoZar: Probably I didn't notice it.
<ScottK> bankix: You are, but you are just slightly too late.  We had our feature freeze for the next release yesterday.
<ScottK> bankix: Normally at the start of our development cycle new packages in Debian are automatically sync'ed, so you should need to do approximately nothing to get them in.
<bankix> Oh, no problem for me. I'm not too keen on having it into Karmic.
<bankix> I've got time.
<bankix> These two packages are not avaiable in Debian either.
<ScottK> Oh.  I mis-understood.
 * ScottK didn't notice Debian/debian.
<bankix> NP.
<ScottK> Yes, this is the place, but not until after Karmic is released.
<ScottK> You're welcome to help out with stuff in the meantime and make Ubuntu better.
<bankix> Okay, I can wait for Karmic.
<bankix> I just created a new distro based on ubuntu for home banking purposes.
<bankix> There I included some finance software based on Java, called Hibiscus.
<bankix> Capable of HBCI.
<bankix> Therefore, I built two .deb packages and put them into my own repository. But they'll install on every Jaunty as well.
<bankix> So I thought of contributing them.
<bankix> I'll switch to Karmic as well, so I'll create new packages when needed for Karmic, when it's out. So no hurry in getting it into Karmic.
<bankix> I'll get back here in two or three month then, when Karmic is released.
<bankix> Thanks for info.
<zooko> Is there a document about how to file a Feature Freeze Exception request?
<zooko> Any users of ipython here?
<white> bankix: maybe try and get them into debian first and then they'll be synced later?
<bankix> white: Maybe. What do I use best for creating Debian packages? lenny?
<zooko> Found it: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/
<zooko> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<ScottK> bankix: You can make a Sid pbuilder chroot and use it for testing.
<white> bankix: yeah, i'd recommend using sid
<ScottK> bankix: I maintain a number of package in Debian this way.
<ScottK> We'd rather get it from them so more people benifit too.
<bankix> Hmm, any link how to set up such a pbuilder chroot?
<white> bankix: there should be some documentation in the pbuilder/cowdancer packages
<bankix> Ah, pbuilder is a package? Okay.
<wgrant> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<bankix> Oh, I should have read it before building my packages for ubuntu, I realize.
<bankix> Thanks.
<hyperair> what's the appropriate procedure for getting packages rebuilt?
<hyperair> due to ABI changes or whatnot
<RAOF> hyperair: Uploading a packge with "no change rebuild for libfoo2->libfoo3 transition" as the changelog, basically.
<RAOF> hyperair: Oh, and using the "-xbuild1" suffix if the package currently doesn't have any Ubuntu changes.
<hyperair> RAOF: aha. that's what i was looking for, thanks
<hyperair> the -xbuild1 =)
<hyperair> who do i subscribe for package removal requests?
<wgrant> hyperair: The sponsors team if you need sponsorship.
<wgrant> Otherwise ubuntu-archive.
<hyperair> okay
<hyperair> thanks
<Id2ndR> Hi everybody. I'm a metee of didrocks. I think it would be a relatively easy task to package the florence program (onscreen keyboard), so I'd like a little help to start to do this.
<Id2ndR> I'm not familiar with bazar so I don't know how to use PPA to build package. I don't know if I should first make a package independently of the PPA or not
<lifeless> bazaar is just a way to record the work you do
<lifeless> so that other people can build on it
<Id2ndR> Ok, so I should try without bazar first ?
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> you should understand it doesn't alter interactions with PPA or anything else
<lifeless> [this is a slight simplification, however it will get you going in the right direction]
<nicoInattendu> Hi , The package luciole was uploaded : https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/luciole
<Id2ndR> Ok, am I right saying that bazar and PPA aren't necessary linked ?
<nicoInattendu> But i dont know if the assciated LP bug sholud be set so fix commited or fix released ?
<lifeless> nicoInattendu: fix released if its fixed in karmic right now
<geser> nicoInattendu: fix released
<nicoInattendu> ok
<joaopinto> Id2ndR, bazar and PPA are not linked, you really should try to get some overview on what both are before trying to do something that needs them
<Id2ndR> thanks lifeless and joaopinto
<joaopinto> Id2ndR, if you are new to packaging, you should be focused on the packaging process, PPA's and bazar can get into play later
<Id2ndR> joaopinto: I just started to read the wiki about that :). I already have package some rpm but nothing about deb
<Id2ndR> I've got a strange problem while running debuild : http://pastebin.com/m5af2950e
<Id2ndR> Can this be related to the "fakeroot" used in debuild ?
<joaopinto> what is the default chartset recommended for debian/control, UTF-8 ?
<Id2ndR> joaopinto: I'm not sure to understand the question. I know that i was able to compile the program on jaunty (I didn't try to package it in jaunty), and now I'm trying to package it in karmic
<joaopinto> Id2ndR, my question was not for you , was for the chan :)
<lifeless> joaopinto: yes, if you need nonascii
<joaopinto> lifeless, ok tks
<Id2ndR> joaopinto: ok, sorry ;)
<Id2ndR> Please, does anybody knows some tips about packaging program that install gconf schemas ?
<pochu> Id2ndR: use dh_gconf
<Id2ndR> pochu: I'll look at this tool, thanks :)
<Laney> hmm
<christoph_debian> Heya! I guess it's to late now to fix #346926 as it's feature-freeze time?
<christoph_debian> my bad, the bug's actually already fixed but not closed
<lfaraone> I have a package, rainbow, which requires libnss-rainbow2 to be installed and *enabled-in-/etc/nsswitch.conf* in order to function. Is there some maintainer script of nss I can use to manipulate nsswitch.conf?
<sistpoty> hi folks
<coolbhavi> hello
<coolbhavi> anyone has an idea how to call cmake during build in rules file
<coolbhavi> here is the rules file http://pastebin.com/d12d02e8c
<coolbhavi> I build depend on cmake
<sistpoty> coolbhavi: maybe you change line 10 to "cd app && cmake" ?
<coolbhavi> here is control file sistpoty http://pastebin.com/d574f47fd
<sistpoty> coolbhavi: same goes for other occurances of $(MAKE), just change these to cmake?
<coolbhavi> sistpoty, you mean [ ! -f Makefile ] || $(CMAKE) distclean
<coolbhavi> ?
<sistpoty> coolbhavi: just cmake. I doubt that CMAKE is a make variable
<coolbhavi> sistpoty, okay
<sistpoty> coolbhavi: but basically yes. eventually you'll also need to replace Makefile with what's actually there (iirc cmake files are usually called CMakefile, but I haven't touched cmake stuff for some time)
<coolbhavi> sistpoty, or can I use other b-d than cmake to build
<sistpoty> coolbhavi: if the build system is a cmake one, then I guess you'll need cmake ;)
<coolbhavi> sistpoty, okay
<lfaraone> Hey, I'm building multibinary package (rainbow and libnss-rainbow2), but when I specify  "debian/rainbow/usr/lib/*" (the only files I want in the package) in "libnss-rainbow2.install", it actually puts them in "./debian/rainbow/usr/lib/*" in the resulting package. What am I not doing properly?
<Laney> lfaraone: just put usr/lib
<Laney> (also see man dh_install)
<lfaraone> Laney: uh, when I do that, it installs the python library into "/usr/share/lib/", rather than the lib we specified.
<Laney> what?
<Laney> export DH_VERBOSE=1 in your rules file
<Laney> then pastebin the full output
<Laney> as well as the contents of your .install files
<lfaraone> Laney: okay, one moment...
<lfaraone> Laney: do I *need* an .install file for the first binary package in debian/control?
<Laney> you need one if you want to install extra things in there
<lfaraone> Laney: oh, /me just reread CDBS docs. for python multibinaries, "# CDBS defaults to the first non -doc/-dev/-common package listed in "debian/control""
<Laney> right, helpers install files too
<lfaraone> Laney:
<lfaraone> Laney: log: http://sprunge.us/NVQg and libnss-rainbow2.install: http://sprunge.us/JCWL
<Laney> is DH_VERBOSE on?
<lfaraone> Laney: yes, DH_VERBOSE=1
<Laney> I suspect the python system is installing the files for you
<christoph_debian> are FTBFS bugs considered RC for Ubuntu as well?
<christoph_debian> worth reporting?
<sistpoty> christoph_debian: definitely worth reporting
<Laney> we don't really have "RC" for universe though
<christoph_debian> ok I'll build again to make sure it's not caused by me experimenting and if it's still there
<sistpoty> christoph_debian: eventually you could also peek at http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs/ (maybe it's listed there already)
<lfaraone> Hey, lintian is complaining that my debian-changelog file is a symlink. It's a symlink because it's in the same source package as one of the packages it depends on, and for space purposes cdbs automagically symlinks it. Can I add a lintian override for this reason?
<christoph_debian> sistpoty: it's not listed
<sistpoty> lfaraone: just ignore the lintian warning ;)
<lfaraone> sistpoty: okay, but what about when my sponsor complains it's not lintian clean? :P
<sistpoty> lfaraone: tell him that there should be a bug open against lintian to get rid of this warning for ubuntu
<christoph_debian> lfaraone: you depend on the package shiping the changelog, right?
<lfaraone> christoph_debian: correct.
<lfaraone> sistpoty: okay, well, is this invalid in debian? (since that's where I'm uploading my package)
<lfaraone> *having my package uploaded to
<sistpoty> lfaraone: nope, there it shouldn't happen...
<sistpoty> lfaraone: is the package using cdbs? if so, have you tried to build it in an unstable chroot?
<lfaraone> No. Oh, I see :)
<sistpoty> lfaraone: iirc it's an ubuntu only change in cdbs causing the symlinks ;)
<christoph_debian> I guess it's even allowd in Debian if you meet some strict conditions
<lfaraone> Oh, lintian is complaining that I have a useless whatis entry for one of the manpages I created with "help2man". That's because I honestly have no idea what that command does, it's not used in any other part of their code, and I can't figure it out from the sourcecode. Can I ignore that too, or should I bug upstream to figure out what it is?
<Laney> run lintian with -i
<Laney> and it will tell you more
<lfaraone> Laney: well, I know why it's giving the warning, it's because the "NAME" section is "rainbow-sugarize - manual page for rainbow-sugarize".
<lfaraone> (for one of the packages)
<lfaraone> *programs
<Laney> it would be nice if you could fix it
<Laney> but probably not the end of the world
<sistpoty> Laney: btw.: in regards to ghc6/ia64: have you seen the mail from kari? looks like ghc6 still needs itself for stage1 so we should not drop ia64,as 6.8.2 appears to be enough for bootstrapping the next version
<Laney> yeah i saw it
<Laney> it's not necessary though, there is a stage1 build
<Laney> but i dont mind keeping it aruond
<Laney> around*
<sistpoty> Laney: imo the default stage1 build needs ghc6 to create the intermediate c files. at least this was the case earlier on. It might work if we'd have the intermediate files around but back in the old days I never managed to get this going though
<Laney> I rebuild it on my mac all the time
<sistpoty> oh, nice :)
<Laney> good on a cold winters day
<sistpoty> heh
 * hyperair grumbles about frostwire upstream being unresponsive
<Laney> why do people always want to package that?
<hyperair> hmm?
<hyperair> somebody roused my interest on it the other day
<hyperair> i thought i'd just poke the upstream via email and irc
<hyperair> but the lead developer doesn't appear on irc, and doesn't seem responsive to mail either
<lfaraone> Would a program that "populates a directory with the contents of the current environment variables" be in /usr/bin or /usr/sbin?
<hyperair> um how do you populate a directory with the contents of your environment variables?
<lfaraone> hyperair: quoth the manpage: "For each (key, value) in the current environment variables, mkenvdir creates a file with a name of key, contents value, in DIR."
<hyperair> i see.
<hyperair> fascinating.
<hyperair> well, i'd say /usr/bin
<hyperair> sbin appears to be something for sysadmins alone
<hyperair> or otherwise administrators of said machine
<lfaraone> hyperair: re frostwire, fork it! ;)
<hyperair> lfaraone: upstream is active. just not responsive to my email.
<hyperair> lfaraone: the issue is not that they are inactive, just that they're full of precompiled binaries
<hyperair> and their site nicely claims that they're 100% GPL.
<lfaraone> hyperair: and therefore not FOSS
<hyperair> where's the source code?!
<hyperair> well rather, the source is around, you just can't tell which binary comes from what
<hyperair> they claim that they're FOSS.
 * christoph_debian tries interesting packaging tricks like ignoring make errors
<hyperair> you'll get beautiful lintian warnings
<christoph_debian> hyperair: do you mean me? Jep I'm not in any way intending to upload that ;)
<hyperair> oh
<hyperair> heh
<christoph_debian> just trying to see what happens
<hyperair> erm the errors shall be.. ignored?
<christoph_debian> sure but sometimes you can get some working package with soe small tricks, might help finding the problem for the errors
<hyperair> it's probably better to patch the build system into submission =\
<hyperair> you don't want anything pretending to be completely built when it's not
<christoph_debian> hyperair: yeah I'm just searching for the root cause and so on ... but seems I've found some hints now
<xnox> hey all! Can anyone please point me to gecko.m4 "upstream" (In the process of updating achient autootools upstream)
<christoph_debian> ok how do I extract a source rpm?
<randomaction> christoph_debian: rpm2cpio file.rpm | cpio -id
 * Laney blinks
<christoph_debian> randomaction: abused krusader let's see if the opensuse guys fixed my problem already :)
<randomaction> Do I need a FFe for a no-change rebuild? (NBS-related)
<Laney> no
<randomaction> ok, thanks
<blizzkid> Lo all. Would anyone have time and patience to walk me through a (imho simple) packaging? I have a script, I want to create a package, I need it to depend on at least version 2.0 of another package, and the script should be placed in /usr/bin upon apt-getting it.
<blizzkid> hmmz, how do I tell dpkg-build to build for karmic instead of unstable? Can't seem to find it in the man page
<Zhenech> p3rror, will do so tomorrow, bedtime now :)
<blizzkid> dpkg-buildpackage that is
<Zhenech> blizzkid, write it in the changelog?
<p3rror> yep Zhenech
<p3rror> so you received my message
<p3rror> :)
<Zhenech> p3rror, yes, my mutt just blinked telling me this :)
<Zhenech> and I thought, hey, look if ali is on irc and tell him "ok" before you go sleeping
<Zhenech> :)
<blizzkid> thx Zhenech that worked
<p3rror> you are a good main Evgeni
<p3rror> thanks in advance
<p3rror> ;
<p3rror> ;)
<Zhenech> you wellcome :)
<p3rror> i mean you are a good man Evgeni
<Zhenech> but now really bedtime :)
<Zhenech> cu tomorrow
<p3rror> yes i see
<p3rror> well see you later
#ubuntu-motu 2009-08-30
<blizzkid> Would https://edge.launchpad.net/~mcielen/+archive/ppa/+build/1195292 be something that could be included in Ubuntu?
<blizzkid> And how would I get it included?
<blizzkid> ok, found it, and filed a bug
<LLStarks> yo
<LLStarks> i need a motu immediately
<ScottK> LLStarks: You need air to breathe.  You don't need a MOTU.
<LLStarks> wrong.
<ScottK> OK, then I'm probably not the one you want.
<LLStarks> i need a motu to fix a grand injustice imposed on the karmic community.
<LLStarks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wine1.2/+bug/412195
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412195 in wine1.2 "ttf-tahoma-replacement makes some web-sites look ugly" [Undecided,New]
<LLStarks> so...
<jedc> Hi, could anyone give me a quick rundown on what in the default debian/rules file is needed or unneeded if the package I'm compiling in not written in c and does not use a makefile? Must I use make? just some pointers in the write direction would be appreciated.
<jedc> right direction
<maco> afaik, dh7 lets you just have a 1-line rules by default and then you can throw in some overrides
<maco> i forget the one line though :(
<nhandler> maco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/261741/
<maco> oh ok. 2 lines.
<nhandler> Although, that may or may not work for what jedc wants to do. It all depens on the application
<jedc> thats all you need? i thought you needed targets for build clean and everything because the utilities all use them
<ScottK> dh 7 provides that behind the scenes.
<ScottK> For many standard applications it just works like that.
<ScottK> Sometimes you have to over-ride the standard config.
<jedc> the default rules generated by dh_make has a lot of stuff in it
<ScottK> Yes.  That is what was needed before dh 7.
<ScottK> You can still do it that way if you want.
<nhandler> jedc: If you do decide to use the newer style, make sure you have an accurate debhelper Build-Depends version in debian/control. http://pkg-perl.alioth.debian.org/debhelper.html has some information about what version a few debhelper functions require
<jedc> thanks guys, that looks a lot simpler
<RAOF> So, my membership of ~motu is expiring soon.  What's currently happening the launchpad teams?  Is this the team-membership I should renew, or should I let it lapse?
<lifeless> just renew
<lifeless> can always discard it later
<wgrant> RAOF: ~motu is the current universe/multiverse upload privileges team. ~ubuntu-dev is meant to end up with no direct memberships. All this will change within months post-archivereorg.
<RAOF> wgrant: Thanks.
<pzico> hi, what channel may I get advices related to making setup.py files?
<Ademan> entirely out of curiosity, does anyone know where opengl shader source code would best be placed according to the FHS?  I commonly see it thought of as "media" making /usr/share a candidate, however shaders are in fact executable, though by the gpu, making /usr/lib a good placement, I think people would find /usr/lib a bit funny, however I think that's what I lean towards.  anyone else have an opinion?
<RAOF> Ademan: I'd treat them as program data, as they're loaded by programs and then shuttled off to the GPU (hence /usr/share).  An alternative way to looking at them is: are they (CPU) architecture-specific?  If not, /usr/share is probably a better spot.
<Zhenech> bdrung, I got mail, didnt reply yet (was on VAC)
<somaunn> hello everyone
<Zhenech> bdrung, replied
<shiki-> hi all..anyone can help me with dh / Makefile / package building? :/
<Zhenech> if you ask a specific question one could try to :)
<dktrkranz> shiki-: just ask :)
<shiki-> well.. its a package.. without ./configure.. a really.. uhm FUBAR one?..so to say..
<shiki-> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/31005900/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.fotoxx_8.2.2.1-1~jaunty7~ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<shiki-> this is the build log..
<shiki-> well. it always fails at "No rule to make target 'build-stamp' ...
<shiki-> Im not sure where to start.. tried to edit Makefile, that didnt give me any result
<Zhenech> how does your debian/rules look like?
<dktrkranz> do you have a "build: build-stamp" target in your debian/rules, and no build-stamp target?
<shiki-> eeeeeh.. I overlooked this one
<shiki-> ty
<shiki-> trivial mistake
<shiki-> will try to rebuild it ASAP
<dktrkranz> just an advice, use pbuilder for local tests, using PPAs is a waste of buildd time
<shiki-> okay..ty
<shiki-> (I was confused about how to test it before uploading)
<shiki-> thanks.
<dktrkranz> you're welcome ;)
<pzico> I have trouble running python setup.py sdist. The packet I get doesn't install. I have only one source file that can be run directly with python in src/gui folder.
<pzico> I'm trying to learn making setup.py and packages, but I'm stuck with this simple problem.
<pzico> Do I have to add that only py file in manifest?
<dktrkranz> pzico: have you already looked at distutils online documentation?
<pzico> yes I have
<shiki-> ehm..pbuilder is not really handy on a vm :/
<pzico> I was following it.
<Zhenech> shiki-, pbuilder does not need a vm
<dktrkranz> could you please paste your setup.py?
<shiki-> ehm...
<pzico> I also tried to add path the way described in documentation, but for some reason can't get it work.
<dktrkranz> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Zhenech> shiki-, pbuilder creates a chroot and builds there, so you can build debian on ubuntu and ubuntu on debian etc
<pzico> #!/usr/bin/env python
<pzico> from distutils.core import setup
<pzico> setup(name='surem',
<pzico>       version='0.1.1',
<pzico>       description='program',
<pzico>       author='I am',
<pzico>       author_email='el@gmail.com',
<pzico>       packages={'surem' : ['src/gui/board_ui.py']},
<pzico>     )
<pzico> that board_ui.py is the only thing the program needs
<shiki-> Zhenech, still, I cant install it on arch linux :)
<Zhenech> shiki-, oh, well, technically you could :)
<Zhenech> but yes, this makes it more difficult
<Zhenech> but a chroot is still better than a VM imho
<shiki-> well.. it works in vmware
<shiki-> hmm.. beats me
<shiki-> its more comfortable to work in an Ubuntu completely
<Zhenech> your point :)
<pzico> here is also pastebin link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/261917/
<sistpoty> hi folks
<dktrkranz> pzico: look at the one from oggconvert, it's very simple and should match your case perfectly
<dktrkranz> hey sistpoty
<sistpoty> hi dktrkranz
<pzico> oggconvert is based on setup.py running a script, like is terminator program used in python packaging example. They load the script from the install folder directly.
<pzico> I don't know what to figure out of that, unless to try learn make such script system myself
<pzico> I think the question is, if I have a file helloworld.py in folder foo/bar/
<pzico> how to make setup.py?
<dktrkranz> well, "scripts" are single files, "packages" are modules
<pzico> but why are the scripts assumed to be in the same folder with install?
<pzico> and if my program gets bigger in future, it's not one single file anymore
<pzico> It's a bit frustrating to go over reorganising files/folders in version control
<pzico> just for setup program assuming all single files scripts..
<dktrkranz> IIRC, you can pass a third parameter specifying where to get scripts from
<pzico> or should I make it module nevertheless and the just call the main function from script?
<pzico> I guess that's how it's done in that oggconvert
<dktrkranz> yes
<pzico> ok, good to know.. is there some name or keyword for this method using script calling modules, in case I want to learn more about it
<dktrkranz> also look at this one: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Edktrkranz/debomatic/debomatic.dev/annotate/head%3A/setup.py
<dktrkranz> it also calls data_files
<pzico> interesting, I guess I'm starting to understand this
<pzico> that is a good example. thanks!
<dktrkranz> np :)
<shiki-> I ..dont..get..it
<shiki-> pbuilder build *.dsc builds the package completely fine
<shiki-> upload to PPA, it dies
<shiki-> :/
<Zhenech> shiki-, with what sort of an error?
<shiki-> same Makefile problem with before
<shiki-> but..thats it.. I removed that part from Makefile, used pbuilder
<Zhenech> mh
<shiki-> oh lol.. I made a small mistake.. yet it was fatal
<c_korn> how can I get all files which cause this warning ? W: stone-soup source: patch-system-but-direct-changes-in-diff source/rltiles/tile-dngn.html and 8 more
<Zhenech> c_korn, diffstat on diff.gz?
<c_korn> Zhenech: oh, thanks. I was looking for a lintian option
<Zhenech> no idea if it will do so in verbose mode or so
<Zhenech> I just use diffstat for such things
<shiki-> how can I make pbuilder as strict as the buildbots?
<shiki-> I mean..buildbot dies, pbuilder works
<sistpoty> shiki-: you could install pkgbinarymangler... but a failed buildlog might give more clue
<shiki-> well..it was a patch problem. But thats it... I simply overlooked it since pbuilder created the builds
<bdrung> Zhenech: thx
<aladin_> hello, i have a big problem.. someone can tell to me the equivalent to "dpkg --force all" in apt?
<andv> aladin_, usually if you have some deps problems you should give an apt-get -f install
<aladin_> it'snt equivalent
<aladin_> :(
<andv> aladin_, what are you trying to do?
<aladin_> overwrite file issue
<andv> why are you trying to force something?
<aladin_> but if i run the installation via "dpkg -i --force all" work fine, and if i use apt-get -f install do not work
<aladin_> :\
<andv> apt-get -f install fix for you deps problems
<andv> and install the package you were trying to install without success (cause deps missing(
<aladin_> it'snt depends issue.
<aladin_> it's file overwrite!
<andv> can't get what you mean sorry
<aladin_> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.30.5_2.6.30.5-10.00.Custom_i386.deb (--unpack):  trying to overwrite `/lib/firmware/whiteheat.fw', which is also in package linux-image-2.6.29.4 dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<aladin_> if i use dpkg -i --force all package.deb work all fine
<aladin_> but if i use apt-get -f install package.deb do not work
<aladin_> so my question is, where is the equivalent to dpkg -i --force all in apt?
<andv> aladin_, giving a --force all option is not the right way to go
<aladin_> yes it it in my case.
<andv> so if it worked why are you asking the apt equivalent?
<aladin_> andv: have you solution about my issue or not ?
<aladin_> because i need to do it via apt.
<aladin_> -.-
<arvind_k> hi, there is a bug in the notify-osd of karmic, the notification comes in the centre in the of the screen, why isnt it being fixed?
<aladin_> arvind_k: check launchpad
<aladin_> adnv ?
<andv> aladin_, I guess there is no equivalent
<aladin_> ok
<aladin_> i will wait mvo
<andv> aladin_, apt-get --help
<arvind_k> aladin_, i have checked it, what am asking is, why isnt changes being reflected in the upstream version?
<ScottK> arvind_k: It's on purpose.
<ScottK> It's by design and not a bug.
<ScottK> arvind_k: #ayatana is their channel.
<arvind_k> ScottK, thanks ... :)
<jedc> do i have to use make with debian/rules or can just run a custom install script from it? would it be easier to just make a makefile?
<maxb> jedc: Give a bit more context to your question
<jedc> maxb, i am trying to package a compiler, and i have a script that builds it for me, i wasnt using makefiles. Do i need to use make from debian/rules or can i just have the rules file run the script?
<maxb> debian/rules is itself a makefile, but nothing at all says you have to have it run make to build your program
<jedc> maxb ok, thanks, i think most of my confusion stems from most of the examples being tailored for packaging c/c++ programs
<maxb> It's true that because very many programs follow the ./configure make make install pattern that the examples often use that. Just remember that those are only examples.
<c_korn> hm, I wrote a gconf schema and it gets installed in /schemas/apps... by the postinst script but why doesn't it get installed in /apps/... so I can change the values ?
<RainCT> Heya
<Dyllan> Is there a way to install pre-deps from a .deb i have created? I specify the pre.dep in the control file, but gdebi just fails to install and complains that the pre-dep is needed which makes perfect sense, but i would like for it to be installed automatically if possible?
<joaopinto> my question was not about wether you wanted to use text tools, but to identify wether it's a gdebi limitation for which you will need to file a bug report :)
<joaopinto> and btw, why do you need pre-depends instead of depends ?
<joaopinto> Dyllan, are the pre-depend debs available when you try to install the package ?
<joaopinto> Dyllan, gdebi works with single packages, using regular APT methods, it will not attempt to satisfy depedencies from other external .deb packages, if that was your question
<Dyllan> joaopinto: I would think that it could be a gdebi limitation, however i am sure it is setup that way for good reason.
<Dyllan> joaopinto: yes, that was basically mu question. GDebi complains that it cannot install because of a pre-dep, so that makes sense because i set the pre-deb, but you have answered my question, GDebi cannot handle dependencies so then it is a GDebi limitation unfortunately.
<Dyllan> I guess what  I could do is add a check into my program that checks to see if they dependency is installed and if not it installs it.. .
<joaopinto> Dyllan, gdebi is very limited, for mutli .debs your best option is to use  a repository/PPA
<joaopinto> with an apt-url link for the install
<Dyllan> alright, thanks for the help.
<joaopinto> np :)
<kees> ScottK: can I get a FFe for ubuntu-dev-tools?  It looks like the current bzr contains a mess of fixes, but it just never got uploaded (0.76).
<ScottK> Shouldn't be a problem.
<kees> okay, cool, thx.
<RainCT> nhandler: uhm.. is pull-revu-source looking for the URL of the .dsc file searching in revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/<pkg>? (don't really understand that perl stuff)
<ScottK> Dear everyone: Please work on NBS: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS/
 * geser awaits the bug reports for the recent ubuntu-dev-tools upload
<ryanakca> Is there a way to make sbuild drop to a shell in the schroot if a build fails?
<nhandler> RainCT: Yes. I merely ported apachelogger's script to Perl. I plan on cleaning up the script later this week
<RainCT> nhandler: You know about http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/dsc.py?package=X?
<RainCT> nhandler: err, http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/dsc.py?url&package=X
<nhandler> RainCT: I probably did at one point (just forgot). I'll fix it now
<apachelogger> RainCT: I suppose that should be documented some place?
<RainCT> apachelogger: Well, it isn't that interesting other than for scripting. Maybe what I should implement is something like  revu.ubuntuwire.com/download/X.{dsc,diff.gz,orig.tar.gz} so that you can just dget
<sebner> RainCT: there is now a pull-revu-source though
<nhandler> sebner: That is why RainCT was making his comments ;)
<sebner> heh ^^
<apachelogger> RainCT: possibly, though, I think that ?dsc.py is enough
<apachelogger> also, IMHO downloading files individually does not have much of a use case for revu as for released sources
<apachelogger> where one might just want the tar.gz because the packaging is in a no-full-source branch and needs to be merged with the source by builddeb
<RainCT> apachelogger: I'm not sure I understand.  dget ../dsc.py?package=X doesn't work (it will get the .dsc and fail for the other files)
<nhandler> RainCT: The URL returned by dsc.py is the path to the .dsc from /srv on spooky. It is not a valid URL
<apachelogger> RainCT: dget only requires the dsc file?
<apachelogger> so why would one need the other files :)
<RainCT> apachelogger: Why would you want only a .dsc file? It's useless
<apachelogger> nah
<RainCT> nhandler: if you use ?url
<nhandler> RainCT: Yes. For example, I get: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/var/revu/revu1-incoming/nucleo-0905052003/nucleo_0.7.3-0ubuntu1.dsc
<RainCT> nhandler: yeah, so then you can dget that
<apachelogger> dsc.py returns url of most recent upload of $package as would be available in the regular UI
<nhandler> That should probably not have the /var/revu part on it
<apachelogger> so you run dget $URL and get the dsc and the diff.gz and the orig.tar.gz
<RainCT> nhandler: err right, I'm fixing that right now
<apachelogger> which is pretty much why one woud use dget and not wget anyway ;-)
<nhandler> Thanks RainCT
 * nhandler is fixing pull-revu-source
<RainCT> nhandler: ok it's working now
<nhandler> RainCT: pull-revu-source has been updated
<RainCT> nhandler: cool, thx
<nhandler> Thank *you* RainCT ;)
<RoAkSoAx> DktrKranz, ping?
<DktrKranz> hey RoAkSoAx
<RoAkSoAx> how's it going DktrKranz
<DktrKranz> fine, and you?
<RoAkSoAx> DktrKranz, pretty good but kinda bored xD
<DktrKranz> package something NEW ;)
<RoAkSoAx> DktrKranz, hey I wanted to ask you, why would this error was showed to him by lintian and not to us when reviewing the package: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lekhonee/+bug/419759
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419759 in lekhonee "clean-should-be-satisfied-by-build-depends python-support" [Undecided,In progress]
<ScottK> RoAkSoAx: What version of lintian were you using?
<RoAkSoAx> ScottK, I did not report the bug, slangasek did :). That bug is invalid right?
 * ScottK didn't read the bug yet.
<ScottK> Looks possibly valid to me.
<ScottK> Is python-support needed in the clean rule?
<ScottK> BTW, RoAkSoAx: Did you undertsand why I changed your patch before I uploaded lekhonee?
<ScottK> Although I don't get it with the current lintian.
<ScottK> slangasek: Are you sure you filed 418759 against the right package?  I can't replicate that lintian complaint.
<RoAkSoAx> ScottK, I'm guessing that the change on the patch is because  /usr/bin/env python will figure out the correct location of python?
<RoAkSoAx> ScottK, and I cant replicate the lintian complaint that's why I was thinking this is an actual invalid bug
<ScottK> RoAkSoAx: If you read the Python Policy you'll find that we don't like /usr/bin/env python because it's easy to have it point at the wrong Python.
<ScottK> RoAkSoAx: You may be right.  I've pinged slangasek, so  we'll wait and see.
<RoAkSoAx> ScottK, ahh I see, so we should always try to use /usr/bin/python to avoid pointing to the wrong python. gotcha! :) thanks for explaining that to me
<ScottK> You're welcome.
<ScottK> We keep Python pretty up to date, so that's sufficient.  I know a lot of people on RHEL that always use their own Python in /usr/local so the env trick is useful for them.
<ScottK> We'd rather be more deterministic.
<RoAkSoAx> I see.
<DktrKranz> RoAkSoAx: I used latest lintian from unstable
<DktrKranz> and python-support is not involved in clean target
<RoAkSoAx> DktrKranz, ok so this bug should be invalid then. I wonder why slangasek got that lintian error
<DktrKranz> Dunno either
<RoAkSoAx> weird
 * ScottK guesses he was reviewing a number of packages and filed it on the wrong one.
<ScottK> Next time someone sees quadrispro, please whack him with a hammer and remind him we are post feature freeze.
<mrooney> Anyone know a guide for grabbing the appropriate theme colors in gtk to use in an app (or a more appropriate channel)?
<DktrKranz> ScottK: ?
<DktrKranz> what did he do?
<ScottK> DktrKranz: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/zbar/0.8+dfsg-3ubuntu1
<DktrKranz> UGH!
#ubuntu-motu 2010-08-30
<micahg> I'd like to request the phpmyadmin sync to maverick be 3.3.6 instead of 3.3.5.1, I believe this is bug fix only, but can I get a MOTU ack before I make the change and then a comment in the bug once I update?  details in debian 594755
<ubottu> Debian bug 594755 in phpmyadmin "phpmyadmin: Please package 3.3.6" [Wishlist,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/594755
<persia> micahg, 3.3.6 was uploaded to Debian: why do you want the ACK *before* you change the report?  Just modify the description to include the additional changelog entry, and modify the version in the bug, and *then* get your ACK.
<persia> Folks are usually happier about ACKing stuff when it's in the desired state (and nobody will ask why not use 3.3.6 that way)
<micahg> persia: because I have a report for 3.3.5 and want to make sure someone will do something before morning with it :)
<micahg> 3.3.5.1 that is
<persia> What's that bug number?
<micahg> bug 622900
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 622900 in phpmyadmin (Ubuntu) "Please sync phpmyadmin 4:3.3.5.1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/622900
<persia> I'm unsure anyone will do anything to it during beta freeze (although I'd be glad to be mistaken).
<micahg> well, it's an unseeded universe package so there shouldn't be a reason not to
<micahg> but yeah, I expected as much as well
<persia> Yeah, but the archive-admins usually seem to let these things collect during freezes, to avoid mistakes.
<micahg> this one should've been pushed thorugh actually since it's a security update
<persia> You might want to link it to the CVE's :)
<micahg> am I better off just trying to get this sync'd from testing now and file my other sync after freeze
<micahg> hmmm...I linked the other bug I filed, But I guess I should link this one as well
<persia> I think it's better in general to just add 3.3.6, but I understand your concerns about timing.
<persia> Do we happen to have a semi-automated test-suite for phpmyadmin?
<micahg> CVE added :)
<persia> both?
<micahg> persia: no, just the one that's actually affected
<persia> changelog says CVE-2010-3055 CVE-2010-3056
<ubottu> The configuration setup script (aka scripts/setup.php) in phpMyAdmin 2.11.x before 2.11.10.1 does not properly restrict key names in its output file, which allows remote attackers to execute arbitrary PHP code via a crafted POST request. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2010-3055)
<ubottu> Multiple cross-site scripting (XSS) vulnerabilities in phpMyAdmin 2.11.x before 2.11.10.1 and 3.x before 3.3.5.1 allow remote attackers to inject arbitrary web script or HTML via vectors related to (1) db_search.php, (2) db_sql.php, (3) db_structure.php, (4) js/messages.php, (5) libraries/common.lib.php, (6) libraries/database_interface.lib.php, (7) libraries/dbi/mysql.dbi.lib.php, (8) libraries/dbi/mysqli.dbi.lib.php, (9) libraries/db_info.inc.php, 
<micahg> persia: as you can see from ubottu changelog is wrong :)
<persia> heh, indeed :)
<micahg> the other one affect hardy
<persia> Anyway, I doubt you'll have huge problems if you just update that bug.
<persia> Leave a note at the bottom saying you've updated the version, and seek another sponsor.  You can't pull from the archive-admin queue, so being diligent with comments can be important so that folks don't think you're hijacking an ACK.
<ajmitch> especially being a bugfix release
 * ajmitch finds a "you're about to expire" message from LP
<persia> The main obstacle is finding a MOTU who will test phpmyadmin for you, but that oughtn't be impossible.
<micahg> wow
<ajmitch> wow?
<micahg> a message saying you're about to expire :)
<ajmitch> that happens every year
<micahg> well, I would hope it's just your membership ;)
<ajmitch> of course ;)
<ajmitch> but it'd probably mean losing indirect membership in *lots* of teams :)
<micahg> persia: I'll do my usually backport and test build before I update, then comment and subscribe sponsors as you've suggested
<persia> micahg, Good luck.
<maco> ajmitch: micahg was making a joke about expire == death
<ajmitch> maco: I know that
<maco> oh
<micahg> persia: thanks, BTW I think I figured out how to get the java dependencies to build with a trip through multiverse, but I'm going to check with debian-java still
 * ajmitch isn't completely dense :)
<ajmitch> I wrote it like that for a reason
<maco> ajmitch: i dont know who around here has english as a first language so puns sometimes go over poorly
<ajmitch> maco: We have English as a first language, not American :)
<ajmitch> makes for interesting misunderstanding at times
<maco> but for all i know you're like persia and up in the middle of the night!
 * ajmitch isn't that many timezones away from persia
<maco> (though he's USian, but you could be indonesian or something :P)
 * ajmitch thought persia was still in/around .jp
<maco> he is
<ajmitch> & I'm at UTC+12
 * persia is now, but was spanning timezones wildly December <-> early august (no single timezone for more than 3 weeks)
<maco> i was noting his originally-US-ness as a "but he doesnt count because english is his first"
<persia> No it isn't: it's something I picked up as a young child though (and no longer use my first)
<ajmitch> new zealand is quite english
<maco> persia: oh
<maco> persia: so what's your first?
<maco> and does english now count as your native or not? *confused*
<persia> French, but I never learned more than a 6-year old needs to know, and haven't used it reliably in so long that it's painful to do more than read slowly.
 * persia has no idea if english counts as "native", and doesn't really care.
<maco> well if you ever move to quebec, and have kids, it decides what language they are educated in
<maco> if english is your native, they learn in english. if it's not, they learn in french
<persia> No it doesn't.  It decides which language they are educated in if there is no expressed parental preference.
<maco> (whether you speak english as a second language and are ignorant of french is irrelevant...weirdly)
<maco> thats not what IdleOne said...and he lives there
 * persia knows folks who chose to raise their kids in their less strong language in Quebec
<persia> s/less strong/later learned/
<maco> he said about a chinese coupe in quebec who both spoke english but their kids were forced to go to the french school
<maco> *couple
<persia> That's different.  One gets treated slightly differently if one is new to Quebec.
<lifeless> where 'new' == < 20 years residence
<persia> And there's greater support for expressing preference if the preference is for French school.
 * persia thought it was 30, but yeah, something like that
<maco> haha
<maco> yay xenophobia?
<lifeless> o
<lifeless> no, they just smirk and act tolerant
<persia> It's marketed as "cultural preservation" rather than xenophobia.
<maco> persia: is it true that if you were to become a japanese citizen you'd have a different coloured passport because you're naturalised? (for that matter: are you one?)
<persia> I don't know about passport colours.
<persia> Becoming Japanese requires one of A) being within a couple generations of someone who was Japanese, with full documentation + 10 years residence *OR* > 20 years residence and good reports from a intrusive investigation.  I have yet to qualify.
<maco> ah
<persia> s/R*/R* (B) /
<maco> i knew it was *really really hard*
<maco> but didnt know it was 20 years hard
<persia> More, just takes a really long time.
<nixternal> persia isn't even a citizen of this world I don't think :p
<ajmitch> it makes gaining NZ citizenship look trivial
<persia> nixternal, The handy bit being that one can purchase passports from a variety of places to mask that :)
<maco> i recall reading someone's naturalisation story who was married to a japanese woman, and he said that if he'd had so much as a speeding ticket, that couldve disqualified
<nixternal> persia: oh i know, i live a few miles from a passport dealer or 2
<maco> me too!
<maco> that is, i live not far from the State Department
 * persia prefers nixernal's dealers : one-time charge vs. lifetime taxation
<nixternal> maco: i live not to far from the martinez brothers
<micahg> wgrant: ubuntuwire mozilla list seems to be broke, but the rest seem to work
<micahg> stalcup: ping
<dholbach> good morning
<didrocks> hey dholbach
<dholbach> heya didrocks
<bilalakhtar> I know that there is a command-line program that prints out the sections in which a source package exists. What is the command?
<persia> Could you rephrase?  You could get that with grep-dctrl (or just grepping Sources files), but I wonder if you want something more complex that deals with binaries in several sections from the same source.
<bilalakhtar> persia: It is a single command that lists the distros -> section pairs of a source package
<persia> Do you really mean "section"?  Maybe "component" (that would be madison-lite or rmadison, depending on your environment)
<bilalakhtar> persia: yes, component
<bilalakhtar> persia: yes its rmadison
<persia> OK.  Be aware that there is no guaranteed correspondence between the component in which a source package appears and the component in which one of it's binary packages appear.
<bilalakhtar> persia: haha, yes I know that!
<bilalakhtar> persia: Thanks btw1
<AnAnt> Hello
<bilalakhtar> ara: good bye, hello, good bye, hello again
<ara> bilalakhtar,  :)
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> can someone please guide me about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xen-meta/+bug/540110 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 540110 in xen-meta (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-xen-server has broken dependencies (dup-of: 538917)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538917 in xen-tools (Ubuntu) "xen-tools is not available in lucid" [Undecided,New]
<AnAnt> could someone approve: LP #626711
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 626711 in sl-modem (Ubuntu) "Sync sl-modem 2.9.11~20100718-2 (restricted) from Debian unstable (non-free)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/626711
<geser> AnAnt: you need a core-dev for this and main/resticted is currently in BetaFreeze
<AnAnt> geser: it's a bug fix
<persia> AnAnt, You ought apply for permission to manage that directly: after all, it's your work on the package that enabled it to be good enough to move back into main/restricted.
<persia> Still, BetaFreeze.
<geser> AnAnt: BetaFreeze, all uploads to main/restricted needs approval
<AnAnt> persia: so I should subscribe ubuntu-release to the bug ?
<persia> No.  It's a soft freeze.
<AnAnt> persia: so what should I do ?
<persia> But all uploads to stuff that appears on images are supposed to be limited to things necessary to fix images.
<geser> AnAnt: is it important enough to get into the Beta or can it wait till after the Beta?
<AnAnt> I think it can wait after beta, that's the bug it fixes: LP #626231
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 626231 in sl-modem (Ubuntu) "ALSA modem detection in init script broken in non-English locales" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/626231
<AnAnt> it is not necessary to fix images
<persia> Then it's better to wait until after Beta to actually do it.
<persia> But it could get posted to the archive-admins now.
<persia> Anyway, needs a sponsor who can upload it (more likely to be found in ubuntu-devel).
<AnAnt> persia: so, if I apply for PPU for sl-modem, you would endorse my application ?
<persia> And I reiterate that I believe you should apply to be a PPU for sl-modem, as the recent re-promotion of sl-modem is precisely the case that sabdfl used as one of the justifications for PPUs in the first place.
<persia> AnAnt, Absolutely, and without reservation.  I clearly remember working with you to pull it *out* of main back when it didn't work, and your work in Debian to ensure it's good enough that it got pulled back in.
<AnAnt> persia: done
<new2Ubuntu> hi all
<iulian> Hi there.
<new2Ubuntu> !hi | iulian
<ubottu> iulian: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-motu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ari-tczew> didrocks: do you forward changes to Debian?
<didrocks> ari-tczew: of course, I forward my changes to debian
<ari-tczew> didrocks: how about kiki?
<didrocks> ari-tczew: that changes doesn't impact debian as it's for python 2.6 distro only (and debian is in freeze). In any case, those little changes can be send when we merge back
<ari-tczew> didrocks: about any case: we should send changes to Debian ASAP, no when we are merging.
<didrocks> ari-tczew: thanks, but I'm an ubuntu dev for 3 years now and I have access to svn/git commit in some Debian team. Consequently, I think I know when I need to send or not something immediately
<didrocks> this is still a bad package in my taste, we should fix rather debian/rules, which I didn't want to do in the ubuntu packaging only but should be done with next release of kiki
<ari-tczew> didrocks: I don't deny your expierence, but reason "I'm dev since 3 years and I change will be forwarded by someone else while merging" is very weak.
<didrocks> ari-tczew: it's not the reason if you reread my sentence: the change is not the right solution, the correct one is to change debian/rules more heavily, which I haven't done as I didn't want to diverge too much from debian packaging
<ari-tczew> didrocks: I wrote to: in any case
<ari-tczew> didrocks: not to kiki's case
<ari-tczew> I just say, that developers don't respect some policies
<didrocks> don't understand your sentence, sorry "I wrote to:"
<ari-tczew> didrocks: nevermind
<ari-tczew> it's only my monologue
<ari-tczew> :]
<didrocks> :)
<ari-tczew> dh: Unknown sequence cleanbuilddir (choose from: binary binary-arch binary-indep build clean install)
<ari-tczew> what's going on?
<ari-tczew> it's FTBFS since I added cdbs to B-D
<neeraj> for bug#511225, should I file a ff'e request separately?
<neeraj> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-0.88/+bug/511225
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 511225 in sugar-0.88 (Ubuntu) "running sugar causes left-click not to work properly in GNOME" [Critical,Confirmed]
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: does kolourpaint crashes g-s-d for you every time you do copy&paste?
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: yes
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: do you just copy and paste something inside kolourpaint?
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: yes
<kklimonda> bah, I can't reproduce it - I can see where does it crash but not why.
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson would say "give me the xtrace log" and that would probably make sense but I'm not sure if I can read it correctly - X is scary ;)
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: apachelogger reproduced this one
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: are you running maverick?
<kklimonda> yes, 32bit, up to date in maverick
<kklimonda> s/in//
<kklimonda> I've tried reproducing with both my laptop which is amd64 and in vm (x86) and no luck
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: hmmm, let's click print screen, save file;
<kklimonda> maybe it doesn't hook into g-s-d by default?
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: open this file by kolourpaint and cut something
<kklimonda> do I have to do some setup?
<ari-tczew> then open next kolourpaint and paste
<apachelogger> I more like stumbled upon it ;)
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: nope, nothing
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: so what's next?
<ari-tczew> I hope that you don't think that I'm lying
<kklimonda> no, why? I have a coredump and I can see where does it crash
<chrisccoulson> my ears are burning
<kklimonda> :D
<ari-tczew> it's very frustratic, if only me is affected by this bug
<kklimonda> yeah, some bugs are like that
<kklimonda> hmm.. I can't use pbuilder-satisfydepends after all.. I'm in the right directory but it doesn't install anything :/
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: I can probably make a small patch to print more debug info if you are interested in debugging it further.
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: I don't know whether os make sense, because there are not people interested in fixing.
<kklimonda> why? I'm interested in fixing it
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: can you?
<chrisccoulson> what's wrong with g-s-d?
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/485980/
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: gdb says that it crashes at if (conversions->next == NULL &&
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: this patch may stop it from crashing (and pring critical message in log): http://pastebin.com/RuqhJ3x0
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: in which package can I apply it?
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: gnome-settings-daemon
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: thanks, I'll try it soon
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: okay, I built patched g-s-d, do I need to restart system?
<persia> ari-tczew, about your dh error: it's exceedingly rare that a package should be using both dh and CDBS.
<ari-tczew> persia: I've resolved the problem by adding override also for build and install
<ari-tczew> without cdbs :)
<Fazer2> ari-tczew: cześć, dzisiaj rozmawiałeś ze strikeu, jestem jego kolegą od paczkowania ;-)
<ari-tczew> ari-tczew: tutaj trzeba po angielsku. jak po polsku to priv.
<ari-tczew> Fazer2: ^
<Fazer2> ari-tczew: ok ;-)
<Fazer2> ari-tczew: I build packages for his project, I was wondering if I do everything correctly
<Fazer2> ari-tczew: would you mind checking one package?
<persia> ari-tczew, I'm very certain that you'd do better to remove cdbs from build-depends, and sort out why dh(1) wasn't working cleanly.
<ari-tczew> persia: I removed cdbs from B-D!
<ari-tczew> Fazer2: I can take a look. are you interesting only in this one?
<Fazer2> ari-tczew: at this time only one
<Fazer2> ari-tczew: should I upload the deb file or some others too?
<ari-tczew> Fazer2: btw. not only me can take a look. :-)
<Fazer2> heh, ok
<ari-tczew> Fazer2: others what?
<Fazer2> ari-tczew: other files, i.e. those needed for packaging or created during building
<Fazer2> ari-tczew: or just the .deb file
<ari-tczew> Fazer2: source files - /debian/ directory
<Fazer2> ari-tczew: ok
<ari-tczew> then you'll building from source
<Fazer2> I know how to build ;-)
<persia> ari-tczew, Ah, OK.  I worried because of "ari-tczew> it's FTBFS since I added cdbs to B-D".
<ari-tczew> persia: and I reply: I've resolved the problem by adding override also for build and install.
<ari-tczew> also I removed cdbs support
<ari-tczew> it sucks
<Fazer2> ari-tczew: here it is  http://www.speedyshare.com/files/24046033/debian.tar.gz
<Fazer2> ari-tczew: thanks in advance
<ari-tczew> Fazer2: I suggest to use bazaar
<persia> ari-tczew, OK.  I missed the "also I removed cdbs support" bit.  All ought be good.
<ari-tczew> persia: again language barier :(
<Fazer2> ari-tczew: for controlling changes made in package?
<Fazer2> ari-tczew: because the upstream uses git, so I guess you're talking about bazaar for packager
<Fazer2> ari-tczew: btw in Ubuntu Packaging Guide I saw recommendations to use quilt
<ari-tczew> Fazer2: yes quilt 3.0 is on tour
<ari-tczew> Fazer2: IIRC launchpad has got an option like 'import from git', but I'm not sure whether it works
<ari-tczew> but it's for upstream code ship. I prefer to sharing source of package into bazaar also.
<ari-tczew> then I can grab full package source
<ari-tczew> not only debian/
<ari-tczew> Fazer2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BzrMaintainerHowto
<ari-tczew> bzr init and go ahead
<Fazer2> ari-tczew: but I can do the same with git
<ari-tczew> Fazer2: ok
<Fazer2> ari-tczew: but I'll read it, thanks
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: around? I think that your patch helps!
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: g-s-d was not crashed, but in console I got error: ** (gnome-settings-daemon:10972): CRITICAL **: convert_clipboard: assertion `conversions != NULL' failed
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: yeah, that makes sense - that's from the patch itself.
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: do you want to forward it?
<kklimonda> no, it's not really a solution, I was just confirming what I've found - there is a test before that should prevent this error, I wonder why it's not working :/
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: you can attach the patch to LP report though
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: thanks! but what about upstream?
<kklimonda> I'm going to ask chriscc if it makes sense to forward it upstream but I think we should find the real cause of the bug..
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: when is final freeze/
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: final freze of what?
<kklimonda> of ubuntu
<kklimonda> 10.10
<kklimonda> I was lazy to check it myself ;)
<micahg> kklimonda: I think the 16th of September
<kklimonda> so there isn't much time to fix it anyway.. I can forward the bug upstream and take a beating for my patch ;)
<kklimonda> it should be fixed one way or another before freeze
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: I can test again useful of patch and I'll forward changes to bazaar
<ari-tczew> I think that seb128 can review this one
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: can you test one more patch?
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: next patch? give it
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: a sec, I'll see if it actually builds
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: ok, I'm working also right now.
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: http://pastebin.com/0186shZ0
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: I see that previous patch is useless. what's new in new patch?
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: I'll test patch tomorrow
#ubuntu-motu 2010-08-31
<lfaraone> I have accepted FFe sync requests that just need Archive Admin approval. Can I change the dependencies of a metapacakge to depend on a version of these not-yet-synced packages even though it'll make the metapackage temporarily uninstallable?
<crimsun_> you /can/ but whether it's appropriate is influenced by how much pain you wish to inflict.  I'd at least send out a devel-discuss e-mail; perhaps better to wait post-Beta.
<lfaraone> crimsun_: fair enough. oh, right, it'd break our daily builds of Ubuntu Sugar Remix :)
<lfaraone> In a related vein, I'm renaming sugar-logviewer-activity to sugar-log-activity to be in line with Debian. So I don't have to have an Ubuntu diff on that package, can I add a transitional dummy package to the ubuntu-sugar-remix-meta source package?
<persia> lfaraone, You want the transitional dummy package to live in sugar-log-activity source
<lfaraone> persia: but that means I have to have a diff! unless I (as a DD) decide to upload a useless dummy package to Debian...
<persia> But you have to ask yourself, is it so important to do that now that it's worth all the exceptions, rather than realigning for natty?
<lfaraone> persia: oh, it's already been renamed.
<persia> lfaraone, Yes indeed, it does.  No helping that.
<persia> Well then, you need that transitional dummy package in a hurry :)
<persia> Or all your upgrading users will have issues.
<persia> (but I still see sugar-logviewer-activity in maverick, so ...)
<lfaraone> oh, wait, I must be thinking of another package.
<ajmitch> the poll package?
<persia> Since you have to carry a diff or have a useless package *anyway*, and the transition package has to be carried to LTS+1 (at least), I'd not consider it release critical were I you.
<lfaraone> persia: I'm not.
<lfaraone> nevermind, right now we don't have any renames we've handled.
<lfaraone> (or need to this cycle, for that matter)
<persia> Heh, OK.  Don't forget your Breaks and Replaces for your renamed package, etc.
<micahg> neversfelde: there's an interest in getting minitube upgraded, are you interested in the merge?
<dholbach> good morning
<hyperair> didrocks: one question -- where the hash 5be4e13ff from? i can't find it in any gkeyfile-sharp repository.
<hyperair> s/the/did the/
<Laney> hyperair: that was me, just use the HEAD id if it's wrong
<Laney> looks like it should be db21571d4
<hyperair> oh okay
<Laney> maybe i rebased or something
<Laney> the get-orig-source will sort you out
<hyperair> oh right, get-orig-source
<hyperair> so how much did you add in? should i add you to debian/copyright and Uploaders?
<Laney> no don't bother
<Laney> i tweaked copyright, added get-orig-source and altered rules a bit
<hyperair> okay
<Laney> i enjoy that get-orig-source of asac's though, will keep it around
<hyperair> Laney: actually get-orig-source seems to be missing.
<hyperair> all i see is the .PHONY: get-orig-source
<Laney> look up
<Laney> oh what
<Laney> ffs I'm about to have a shower, give me a second
<jpds> Laney: You say that as if you have no control over the fact.
<Laney> I had already turned it on!
 * hyperair kicks oftc
<hyperair> connect, damn you!
<jpds> that should read: internation transit links from .sg.
<hyperair> T_T
<hyperair> how did you guess
<hyperair> i mean hey it connected when i was in malaysia.
<bilalakhtar> hello there hyperair !
<bilalakhtar> seeing you after a long time!
<hyperair> hello there bilalakhtar.
<hyperair> it's only been a week =\
<jpds> hyperair: Time is relative.
<bilalakhtar> jpds: hi there! I have a question. The ubuntu-sa.org domain needs its NS to be set. how to get it done?
<bilalakhtar> rt@ubuntu.com again
<jpds> It can't be odne.
<bilalakhtar> jpds: okay, thanks
<bilalakhtar> jpds: so I will need to get the host to listen to the requests, right?
<jpds> bilalakhtar: Yep.
<Laney> hyperair: http://pastebin.com/A1mfe6MN that's the one
<Laney> you might want to make it use git archive instead
<Laney> but... effort
<hyperair> hmm git archive
<hyperair> git archive has a weakness where it does not work well with submodules
<hyperair> but i dont' think gkeyfile will be using submodules in the future anyway
<Laney> sure
<Laney> that one works as is anyway
<Laney> err
<Laney> remove the :: stuff
<Laney> http://pastebin.com/yY3Pe62B
<dholbach> if anybody has a tiny bit of time, can you branch  lp:~dholbach/harvest/release-prep  follow the instructions in the INSTALL file and play with it and see if there's anything glaringly broken? O:-)
<hyperair> Laney: what's the update-local-branch bit?
<Laney> hyperair: you can see the original code here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~asac/connman/connman.debian.unstable/annotate/head%3A/debian/rules
<persia> Laney, `sed '/Version:/s/Version: //'` achieves the same as `grep Version: | sed -e 's/Version: //'`, except it's faster, uses less ram, and easier to read.
 * persia would do `sed '/^Version:/s/Version: //'`just to skip any non-line-starting "Version: "
<Laney> persia: ack, but those were cribbed
<Laney> not that that's a good excuse
<persia> No reason not to improve them :)
<Laney> I just didn't feel like rewriting it
<persia> cargo cult hacking is strongly discouraged
<Laney> I use it when it saves me time and effort. :(
<Laney> I'm sure asac would appreciate the input too
<persia> And one can probably make it faster by using make's internal text manipulation routines rather than the shell echo foo lines below
<persia> That get-orig-source isn't policy-complaint anyway, as it can't be run from arbitrary directories (fails to use $dir( $(_)), etc.)
<persia> Plus that *shouldn't* work, because it's $(call GET_SOURCE) and there's no call to $(shell ...)
<dholbach> wgrant, is https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/510180 hard to fix?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 510180 in Soyuz "launchpad.packagesets empty with anonymous login" [Low,Triaged]
<wgrant> dholbach: About four lines, plus a few more of tests.
<dholbach> hm
<wgrant> Well, two lines of code, and two more of whitespace.
<dholbach> it's currently the only reason why harvest needs login credentials
<siretart> hi folks
<siretart> \sh: is uploading fai 3.4 to maverick still on your agenda? ;-)
<\sh> siretart, did you find out if we still have our standing freeze exception for FAI?
<siretart> no, I did not
<\sh> siretart, should we discuss that topic on #ubuntu-server and talk to the server guys?
<Laney> hyperair: I improved it a touch: pull from my git repo
 * Laney shoots off to work, back soon
<wgrant> dholbach: I'm preparing a branch now.
<dholbach> wgrant, you are awesome!
<wgrant> dholbach: Branch approved, so it should land in ~4 hours and be on edge tomorrow. Assuming edge doesn't break again.
 * dholbach hugs hugs hugs wgrant
<ajmitch> dholbach: so what's this harvest branch for?
<dholbach> ajmitch, it's basically release candidate
<dholbach> ajmitch, so we can get it deployed soon
<ajmitch> ok
<nigelb> from what I saw of harvest during UDS, it rocked.  Waiting to see how the new one looks :)
<nigelb> I think there was extensive changes from when I saw it last :D
 * ajmitch should have a look at where it's grabbing data from
<dholbach> from lp:harvest-data
<ajmitch> I'm sure that this update step will finish one day before release..
<hyperair> hmm there's no dh_makeclilibs
<ajmitch> hyperair: ?
<hyperair> ajmitch: in Laney's git repo for gkeyfile#
<ajmitch> hyperair: unless it's been removed, it exists on my lucid system
<ajmitch> aha
<hyperair> i really meant override_dh_makeclilibs
<ajmitch> context is everything ;)
<hyperair> yep ;-)
 * ajmitch would be worried if cli-common-dev had dropped it :)
<dholbach> ajmitch, it will - I think it's just the first run that takes a bit longer :)
<dholbach> and thanks to wgrant we can soon omit the "authorise with LP" step :)
<lifeless> dholbach: 2 weeks
<dholbach> lifeless, edge should be good enough for me :)
<lifeless> dholbach: it will only be on edge today/tomorrow.
<lifeless> dholbach: we're getting rid of edge - using it as a dev, deliberately is fine, but you really don't want anything packaged using it.
<dholbach> lifeless, it's not going to get packaged
<lifeless> kk
<dholbach> it'l be a webpage :)
<ajmitch> dholbach: it's looking nice now
<dholbach> Dylan's work
<wgrant> lifeless: Using edge has historically been a good idea.
<wgrant> lifeless: Since when the API breaks, you can just flip to production until you update your client.
<lifeless> wgrant: yes, and the upshot of this is that production is consistently worse than edge
<wgrant> lifeless: Hm?
<lifeless> wgrant: nvm I've been muttering about latency and cycle time to myself all day
<Laney> hyperair: still a WIP, I don't claim that it was finished
<Laney> I gave it to you since you owned the ITP
<Laney> also why aren't we in -cli?
<hyperair> because OFTC hates me
<wgrant> lifeless: Heh.
<ajmitch> Laney: because there are scary debian people there
<hyperair> Laney: i've been attempting to connect to OFTC for the past few hours.
<Laney> :(
<Laney> tor bridge time!
<Laney> ajmitch: you're a scary Debian person and are in here...
<Laney> there's no escape!
<ajmitch> Laney: get your key signed & become scary as well!
<Laney> I will always be fluffy
<ajmitch> beagle is gone in maverick, right?
<Laney> hope so
<ajmitch> rmadison tells me it is
<Laney> libbeagle might need an ubuntu removal
<ajmitch> dholbach: should harvest be showing data for removed packages like that?
<dholbach> ajmitch, that's a harvest-data bug
<ajmitch> ok
 * Laney Files It Really Quickly
<Laney> there should be a report for that
<ajmitch> Laney: yeah, there's not one now
<ajmitch> I'll let you do it :)
<Laney> no I don't mean a harvest bug report, that's yours
<ajmitch> I was meaning the removal request actually
<Laney> I mean a report "stuff wot woz removed in debian but not done got removed in ubuntu"
<dholbach> maybe you can specify which list it was on
<ajmitch> dholbach: cli-mono packageset, I'll put it in the bug report
<Laney> well the package exists in stable releases
<dholbach> ajmitch, which opportunity list
<dholbach> ajmitch, thanks a lot!
<ajmitch> yep, so there could technically still be SRU stuff to do to it, though it'd be unlikely
<ajmitch> Laney: filed your kill kill kill request?
<Laney> yeah
<ajmitch> excellent
 * ajmitch spots it 
<ajmitch> ubuntu-archive not subscribed?
<Laney> they should be
<ajmitch> might have been LP being slow
<ajmitch> it shows up now when I refreshed
<ajmitch> dholbach: so adding new stuff for harvest is just by adding a url to the opportunities file in harvest-data?
<dholbach> ajmitch, exactement
 * ajmitch wonders if it'd be worth adding that rc bugs stuff or not
<ajmitch> given its inaccuracy :)
<dholbach> I'm sure that people will find bugs if it's broken :)
<dholbach> but I think it's totally worth adding
<Rhonda> About #619652 and #619650 - can I do more than sit'n'wait?
<ajmitch> bribes can help
<Rhonda> flattr clicks? ;)
<ajmitch> looks to be just waiting on ubuntu-archive?
<nigelb> bug 619652 and bug 619650
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 619652 in wesnoth-1.8 (Ubuntu) "FFe: Sync wesnoth-1.8 1:1.8.3-5 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/619652
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 619650 in wesnoth (Ubuntu) "Please remove wesnoth from maverick" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/619650
<ajmitch> I suspect they're a little busy, not sure what can be done there to help it along
<nigelb> Ah, I think you could bribe the archive admin for today ;)
<nigelb> Rhonda: Try bribing Riddell :D
 * ajmitch wonders if anyone actually uses ikvm
<persia> directhex is the only user I know
<Laney> http://qa.debian.org/popcon.php?package=ikvm
<directhex> what's wrong with ikvm?
<directhex> i don't know how many people actually use it, but it's interesting technology and was a fun packaging challenge
<ajmitch> nothing the matter with it, it just doesn't seem overly active in terms of releases
<directhex> oh, there are newer releases, but i'm not even looking at them due to freezes
<directhex> they're up to rc5 i think of 0.44
<ajmitch> ok
 * ajmitch stabs keyboard
<ajmitch> wireless keyboards are so annoying when the batteries are running flat
<nigelb> Rhonda: you'll be around and available this week right?
<Rhonda> nigelb: Yes, am.
<Rhonda> nigelb: Actually was looking for you already before to mention that. :P
<nigelb> Rhonda: \o/ I'll try me best to get things arranged this week :)
<nigelb> Rhonda: heh :)
<Rhonda> nigelb: My current desktop wallpaper at work (dual-head setup): http://www.channel4.com/microsites/I/it-crowd/wallpapers/4840x1080.jpg
 * nigelb jaw drops.
<nigelb> WOW
<Rhonda> Notice the sticker in the upper right corner of the monitor on the desk in the middle. :)
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> What I first noticed was V for Vendetta :D
<Rhonda> heh
<directhex> nigelb, moss' ubuntu logo is the wrong way up!
<Rhonda> nigelb: Where's that? Another two sweet things are Neo and Bill, btw. :)
<nigelb> directhex: a bit tilted, yes
<nigelb> reminds me of mercedes logo
<nigelb> Rhonda: next to the cupboard, the mask :)
<nigelb> what the.....
<Rhonda> I love Bill :)
<Rhonda> You mean the mask above the ubuntu sticker? Don't know vendetta, to be honest
<ajmitch> nigelb: what about the altair?
<nigelb> ajmitch: I'm too young to recognize :p
<ajmitch> even I recognised it
<ajmitch> you saying I'm old? :)
<nigelb> ajmitch: I've never even seen pictures of it :(
<nigelb> until now
<ajmitch> you need to learn some history then
<nigelb> ajmitch: yes, I do :)
<Rhonda> Altair?
<nigelb> Rhonda: whats a dual head set up?
<ajmitch> Rhonda: altair 8800 on the shelves to the left of the door
<Rhonda> nigelb: Two monitors.
<Rhonda> Otherwise it wouldn't fit on my desktop anyway.
<nigelb> Ah
<\sh> micahg, zend-framework 1.10.8 will reach maverick in a few...so you could start to backport / ppa ;)
<ari-tczew> kklimonda, I couldn't test your second patch due to gdm bug on my maverick.
<Rhonda> \o/ - wesnoth-1.8 1:1.8.3-5 in squeeze already, but not in maverick. ;)
<Rhonda> Riddell: *prodprod* :)
<iulian> Rhonda: Does it need an FFe?
<Rhonda> iulian: It's -1 to -5
<Rhonda> iulian: That might be argued actually.
<persia> Rhonda, No upstream changes, just bugfixes?
<Rhonda> First yes, but second … no. Packaging work, to ease upgrades.
<Rhonda> It adds two unversioned packages.
<persia> Oh, that does need FFe, just because it will get stuck in binary-NEW, and it makes the archive-admins lives easier if they can reference a bug explaining why the extra packages exist.
<Rhonda> Isn't bug #619652 such a bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 619652 in wesnoth-1.8 (Ubuntu) "FFe: Sync wesnoth-1.8 1:1.8.3-5 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/619652
<Rhonda> sistpoty ACKed it already, actually. Not sure about his authority for that, though.
<Rhonda> #610056 is also a rather annoying bug that would get fixed with the update.
<Rhonda> bug #610056
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 610056 in wesnoth-1.8 (Ubuntu) "wesnoth icons doesn't show in kmenu" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/610056
<persia> Rhonda, It is such a bug, and sistpoty has full authority (you can check that he's a member of ~ubuntu-release)
<ari-tczew> persia, meeting today right?
<persia> ara, Yep.
<ari-tczew> persia, 2 hours and 24 minutes left right?
<persia> Something like that, yes.
<ari-tczew> persia, is coolbhavi case done?
<persia> ari-tczew, Wasn't last I checked (a couple hours ago)
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: persia his MOTU application is still in the fire?
<shadeslayer> it was discussed eons ago.. i thought it would have been over
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: from Agenda: persia to call for remaining votes for coolbhavi's application
<shadeslayer> hmm
<persia> I did.  I haven't gotten all the returns yet.
<neversfelde> micahg: yes, I talked to upstream and they want us to use gstreamer like debian does. So we should sync
<neversfelde> I don't have a broadband internet connection atm, so I cannot do it now. I will get to it later, if no one else does
<micahg> neversfelde: is there anything missing in the Debian package that we have?
<neversfelde> micahg: not that I know, but I didn't look at it for weeks
<micahg> neversfelde: do you want me to take care of the sync/merge if necessary?
<neversfelde> micahg: yes, please, would be great
<micahg> neversfelde: k, np
<micahg> \sh: thanks for ZF, I meant to ask you before, was the twitter auth issue worth an SRU?
<lfaraone> Ugh. I just sponsored a fix for bug 373100, which had a debdiff attached since Jaunty, and forgot to change the changelog message. (which reads "Fix bug that prevents clients from being shown in Ubuntu 9.04.")
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 373100 in thin-client-manager (Ubuntu) "Thin Client Manager shows nothing" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/373100
<Laney> luckily you can get it rejected
 * lfaraone looks for Riddell or ScottK.
<Riddell> hmm?
<lfaraone> Riddell: can you reject the upload of  thin-client-manager 0.5.1-0ubuntu8 ?
<Riddell> uploaded to where?
<lfaraone> Riddell: maverick.
<Riddell> lfaraone: rejected
<lfaraone> Laney: the question is, how many edits does it take before I should change the changed-by line?
<lfaraone> Riddell: thanks.
<Laney> up to you
<Laney> I probably wouldn't unless it was me incorporating the patch in something i was doing anyway
<lfaraone> Laney: okay. well, I'd also like to bump the compat version from 4 to something recent, as well as the ancient standards version :)
<lfaraone> Am I allowed to correct typos in previous changelog entries? "teh"->"the", for ex.
<persia> lfaraone, Generally frowned upon, but sometimes done.
<micahg> can a sync request close multiple bugs or just the original sync request?
<persia> Depends on the changelog in Debian
<micahg> persia: w/out a changelog entry
<persia> Then it won't close any bugs at all (although the archive-admin usually closes the sync bug manually)
<micahg> persia: oh, I thought they had a script...
<persia> Yes, but it's still semi-manual.
<micahg> persia: k, I can close the other bug manually :)
<stalcup> micahg: what's up?
<micahg> stalcup: hi, I wanted to ask you about lemonpos, specifically using hte binary lemon
 * micahg has to run ATM though
<stalcup> micahg: ok
<micahg> stalcup: will you be around later?
<stalcup> It is in need up updating, i can file a ffe
<micahg> stalcup: ah, ok, bug 596065
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 596065 in sqlite3 (Ubuntu) "package lemon (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/lemon', which is also in package lemonpos 0:0.9.1-0ubuntu1" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/596065
<AnAnt> Hello
<kklimonda> hmm.. I need a tool to add license header to multiple files, anyone knows something like that?
<persia> You're upstream?
<kklimonda> yes
<persia> ed can be very useful for that sort of thing.
<kklimonda> I just don't have a better channel to ask :)
<persia> scriptable editor
<kklimonda> hmm, yeah.. I could do that if there is no tool available - I could swear there was something. :)
<persia> ed ought be easy: load the file,  count through the comment at the top, insert the contents of another file on the filesystem (containing your license header), save, close.
<anoteng> Hello, I'm packaging a program that expects some files to be present in a subfolder of the main executable. Is it OK to create a symlink from /usr/bin/appname to the real binary? Also, is it ok to put the binary and necessary files in /usr/share/appname, or should I place them somewhere else?
<azeem> anoteng: what programming language is it in?
<anoteng> pascal/lazarus
<anoteng> azeem: ^
<azeem> is that being compiled?
<anoteng> yup
<azeem> if so, it should probably go under /usr/lib, not /usr/share
<anoteng> azeem: There's only one compiled binary, the rest of the files are plain text.. place it all in /usr/lib/appname/ ???
<kklimonda> anoteng: place them in /usr/share/appname/ and fix the application so it looks for files in the new place. well, that's what I would do.
<anoteng> kklimonda: Yea, that would be the best thing to do, but lazarus projects is a mess, especially if you don't know pascal.
<anoteng> I'll try one more time...
<Muscovy> Hi, I'm trying to make a meta-package that installs all the packages Totem needs for DVD support (gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly, etc), then runs /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh. Problem is, the aforementioned script uses apt, so it fails because apt is already running. Could someone help me find a solution?
<geser> you can't install another packages in maintainer scripts
<Muscovy> Should I just go through the file and dependency stuff then?
<stalcup> cool, thanks michag
<stalcup> I'll work on that when I get homw
<micahg> stalcup: thank you :)
#ubuntu-motu 2010-09-01
<lfaraone> cjwatson: the goal of having it be part of man-db is that it's runtime, rather than buildtimne.
<lfaraone> cjwatson: we could even make it be an installtime hook
<ScottK> crimsun_: Last cycle you fixed slicer to build with a newer vtk.  It needs similar treatment again ....
<micahg> wgrant: any idea why my ubuntuwire page seems to be the only one broke?
<wgrant> micahg: What in particular is wrong with it?
<micahg> wgrant: it's been blank for almost a week :)
<wgrant> Sources with multiple versions published might be a bit confused.
<wgrant> Hah.
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> I bet it's because Maverick is frozen now, and it's looking for a development series.
 * wgrant sighs at LP.
<micahg> wgrant: java works fine
<wgrant> micahg: Yeah, but it's not packageset-based.
<micahg> wgrant: ah, ok, anything I can do to help fix it?
<wgrant> micahg: It's rerunning now.
<wgrant> Just hardcoding maverick this time.
<micahg> wgrant: thanks :)
 * micahg is going to try to stay as close to Debian as possible
<wgrant> micahg: Looks happy now.
<micahg> \o/
 * micahg hugs wgrant
 * micahg didn't miss much action apparently :-/
<micahg> wgrant: would it be hard to add a column for experimental?
 * micahg figures it won't matter much next cycle after squeeze is released though
<wgrant> micahg: It is unfortunately non-trivial.
<wgrant> But we'll hopefully have all this in LP in a few months. We might be able to do something then.
<micahg> wgrant: k, thanks
<Zombie> anyone awake??
<micahg> !ask | Zombie
<ubottu> Zombie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Zombie> I have a Dellbuntu E1505, running Lucid Lynx.
<Zombie> and, I am getting a great deal of "jitter" using Analogue TV out via S-video.
<micahg> !support | Zombie
<ubottu> Zombie: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Please be aware that this channel is for development only.
<Zombie> Its almost like the sync rate is wrong. I was wondering if I could replace it with an alternate driver.
<dholbach> good morning
<ajmitch> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi ajmitch
<Laney> moooooorning
<bilalakhtar> Morning Laney !
<AnAnt> Hello
<AnAnt> persia: when's the next DMB meeting ?
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: around?
<persia> AnAnt, Unless something exciting happens in the next day or two, likely 14th September 15:00 UTC.  If something does happen, likely 13th September at one of 12:00 or 19:00 UTC.
<persia> I'll publish it as soon as it's confirmed.
<bilalakhtar> Thanks persia ! You mean, on the devel-permissions?
<persia> I meant on the wiki.  I suppose I could send something to devel-permissions, if folks find that significantly easier.
<cjwatson> lfaraone: right, I understood the goal, just not quite sure whether I agree that it's the right thing to do, though there's no harm in experimenting.  The obvious difficulty seems to be that help2man often needs slightly different arguments for different commands, and thus this would need some help from each package anyway.
<cjwatson> perhaps -devel-announce for a change in routine DMB meeting times
<persia> That does seem a bit more wide read, indeed.
<huats> morning
<Laney> Is the DMB problem a lack of manpower, unsuitable meeting times or both?
<wgrant> dholbach: The packageset fix is on edge.
<dholbach> wgrant, yeeeeeeeeeeeeehaw - will test in a bit :-D
<geser> Laney: mostly busy members and not the best meeting times; it's hard to find a good time which suits all members (US, Europe, Japan)
<Laney> Yeah, so both. You could consider calling for some more members.
<sebner> Laney for DMB \o/
<persia> We did, about 6 weeks ago, and only got a couple nominations.
<Laney> I thought that was just to replace nixternal
<geser> there is a free seat, but cjwatson is currently too busy to setup the voting
<geser> yes, but still only 2 nominations
<persia> I'd not expect more folks to be nominated just because more seats were open.
<dholbach> wgrant, thanks muchly - will let you know how it goes
<Laney> Fancy re-opening them? :)
<persia> But the unsuitable meeting times is really the key issue at the moment.
<persia> 4/7 of the members have a firm conflict, and it's really late for another.
<wgrant> dholbach: Great.
<persia> Laney, Hrm?  re-open which?
<geser> Laney: if you increase the size of the DMB, you also increase the quorum and it's already hard to find a time to reach quorum (at least 4 members present)
<lifeless> geser: you can choose not to increase quorum
<persia> I really don't think size is the issue.  There exist times of day that aren't problematic.
<geser> persia: sounds like Laney want to self-nominate himself for nixternal's seat
<Laney> Nominations. If you wish to have more... perhaps some people simply neglected to understand the situation...
 * Laney remains aloof
<persia> Laney, Please feel free to send additional nominations.  I don't believe we've specifically closed them (although the stated preferred deadline has passed)
<cjwatson> I would welcome somebody else setting up the voting
<cjwatson> at this point I will certainly not have time for it until after beta
<cjwatson> don't we only have one nomination?  One of the two I saw declined
<geser> yes
<persia> We only have one confirmed nomination, which makes me unhappy about "voting" as such.
<Laney> Then I think it would be a good idea to fill this seat, try the new times and see how it goes then.
<cjwatson> well, yes, but there's a word for not holding an election because you're unhappy about the nominations and it's not a nice one :)
<Laney> If there's a problem then try expanding the size of the board by one or two
<persia> cjwatson, Well, true.
 * persia adds "Set up a confirmation poll for the nominee" to the things-to-do-soon list, hoping someone else is faster
<Laney> :)
<bilalakhtar> Laney: Good for you!
 * Laney pleads ignorance, guv'nor
 * bilalakhtar wishes Laney good luck for him to succeed in his desire
<tumbleweed> bilalakhtar: hi
<bilalakhtar> hey tumbleweed !
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BilalAkhtar/MOTUApplication Endorse when you have time, I suppose you are on vacation or something
<tumbleweed> bilalakhtar: hah, no I was busy with pyweek.org
 * bilalakhtar visits pyweek.org
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: don't you have a website already? tumbleweed.org.za
<tumbleweed> bilalakhtar: correct, I do (although I seem to have stopped blogging). http://pyweek.org/e/boomslang/ - my team's pyweek entry
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: is this a game?
<tumbleweed> bilalakhtar: yes
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: you are lucky to be living in a place that has so many ubuntu users :|
<tumbleweed> bilalakhtar: unfortunatly I'm the only ubuntu developer in the city (to the best of my knowledge)
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: ah, that's nothing
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: I am the only Ubuntu member in the country!
<bilalakhtar> lol
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: hey, you are using Drupal for a blog?
<tumbleweed> bilalakhtar: yeah, but I really should do something about it (i.e. theme it or something, and write some new posts)
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: If you wanna blog, go for WordPress
 * tumbleweed used to use wordpress, but it sucked for non-blogging things (and it's a security disaster waiting to happen)
<dholbach> wgrant, thanks muchly! it works great!
<wgrant> dholbach: Excellent.
<dholbach> this will make Harvest deployment a little easier too :-D
<dholbach> alright, lunch time - see you later
<mhall119> hi everyone
<mhall119> if I add a choice of two dependencies, say "foo-gnome | foo-kde", will apt choose the one that has the fewest uninstalled dependencies?
<jpds> I think it picks the first one, if it can't find that, the second.
<ScottK> mhall119: No.  It will install the first one if neither are installed.
<jpds> and if it can't find that THE WORLD ENDS.
<mhall119> hmmmm, darn
<ScottK> and, as jpds says, install the second if it can't find the first.
<mhall119> so, for celestia: Depends: celestia-kde | celestia-gnome | celestia-glut
<mhall119> it'll install celestia-kde?
<mhall119> cause I'm pretty sure when I installed it on my kid's computer, it installed the -gnome variant
<mhall119> maybe I specified the -gnome, but I didn't think so
<mhall119> hmm, I must have done that
<mhall119> drat
<mhall119> would have been awesome of apt could pick the one with the least new dependencies
<AnAnt> Hello
<Zombie> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/~ickle/linux-2.6/commit/?h=drm-testing&id=bd17d356a91b33a9e9d0cd2cd57f164dc9cbc0d9 Are you familiar with this patch/
<ScottK> Zombie: If it's a kernel patch, you probably want #ubuntu-kernel.
<ajmitch> morning all
<geser> Hi ajmitch
<jono> siretart, ping?
<jono> stgraber, ping?
<stgraber> jono: pong
#ubuntu-motu 2010-09-02
<crimsun_> ScottK: (RE: slicer) ok. Not sure how much time I have this weekend, but I'll look into it.
<lfaraone> crimsun_: you use sbuild, rigth?
<crimsun_> lfaraone: yes
<lfaraone> crimsun_: I just tried to do "mk-sbuild sid --debootstrap-mirror="http://debian.lcs.mit.edu/debian" --skip-updates --distro=debian", and it installed the base system
<lfaraone> crimsun_: but failed with "/finish.sh: line 6: apt-get: command not found"
<lfaraone> crimsun_: schrooting in, I see that in fact apt-get is not installed.
<lfaraone> crimsun_: is that invokation somehow wrong? (I adapted it from the SecurityTeam tutorial)
<crimsun_> lfaraone: should work fine; I have a similar line in my mksh hist
<lfaraone> crimsun_: hmmm. maybe it's just a problem with unstable being... unstable? :)
<crimsun_> lfaraone: I'm attempting to reproduce it, but the mirror is pretty lagged, so I don't know if I'll be able to do so in a timely fashion.
<crimsun_> (this is on 10.04.1 LTS, BTW)
<lfaraone> crimsun_: same here. I just tested with squeeze and got the same error.
<crimsun_> lfaraone: hmm, no, it seems to complete dandy locally.
<ScottK> crimsun_: Thanks.
<lfaraone> crimsun_: odd. will just `dpkg -i`-ing apt and running finish.sh be enough?
<lfaraone> (I'm running it now, it seems to be installing a *bunch* of packages, libgtk was in there)
 * ajmitch tries mk-sbuild & notices that one of the NZ mirrors is about 2 weeks out of date again
<ajmitch> lfaraone: I get the exact same error as you did, running mk-sbuild on lucid
 * lfaraone is glad he's not crazy :)
<ajmitch> not too crazy, you mean :)
<sconklin> jmarsden, I sent you email before I realized you hung out here
<jmarsden> sconklin: Got it, thanks, will reply in email (just got home from local ham radio club)
<micahg> maco: I've got a few bugs if you want to ACK/sponsor :)
<maco> ack? i can ack things?
<micahg> maco: you can ack sync request for universe for people that can't upload the package
<maco> assuming i can get the build-depends on lucid, i can sponsor something before i go to bed. if i need a maverick system to debulid -S, then itll have to wait til daytime (im on a cell connection right now so cant download tarballs, but i can ssh to a lucid server if building there will work)
<micahg> maco: well, bug 628576, bug 627803, and bug 627798 need sync request acks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 628576 in png++ (Ubuntu) "Sync png++ 0.2.3-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628576
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 627803 in phpmyadmin (Ubuntu) "Sync phpmyadmin 4:3.3.6-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627803
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 627798 in minitube (Ubuntu) "FFe: Sync minitube 1.1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627798
<micahg> maco: which means you also agree on two of those that no FFe is required
<micahg> maco: bug 626588 is a merge that I also didn't think needed an FFe
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 626588 in request-tracker3.8 (Ubuntu) "Please merge request-tracker3.8 3.8.8-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/626588
<micahg> maco: none are urgent, so don't worry if you can't get to it :)
<maco> im looking at the png++ one now
<micahg> maco: thanks :)
<maco> ugh cdbs makes ugly debdiffs
<maco> so i just say "sync ack" and subscribe archive admins?
<micahg> maco: yep
<micahg> maco: I'm going to sleep, so if you have any questions about those bugs, either leave me a ping here or comment in the bug and I'll get back to you in the morning
<maco> have a good one
<micahg> maco: you too, thanks
<micahg> maco: sorry, came back for a minute, I forgot, when you ack, you should change status to confirmed
<maco> oh ok
<micahg> so the AAs know they can process it
<micahg> maco: thanks, really (hopefully) off now :)
<nenolod> someone should really update audacious to 2.4.0 in ubuntu before maverick is released
<huats> morning
<AnAnt> Hello
<lfaraone> dholbach: pardon the old email I just accidentally sent, when I started Evolution it decided to send a bunch of MOTU mails I composed back in april.
<dholbach> lfaraone, no worries :)
<lfaraone> ugh, I think I sent one out to devel-permissions too.
<dholbach> lfaraone, I'm skilled at deleting mails :-P
<blizzkid> lo all. I know this is not really a support chanel, but I need some ppl with indepth knowledge of Ubuntu. Could anyone of you briefly explain how a usb stick gets mounted on insert (lucid)?
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: around?
<jono> siretart, around?
<micahg> siretart: I'll take a look at that couchdb bug tonight
<siretart> jono: yes
<ajmitch> hi siretart :)
<siretart> hi ajmitch :-)
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: did you saw? someone is also affected by issue in relation g-s-d - kolourpaint4
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: I've forwarded patch upstream and it should get fixed one way or another before release.
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: I don't believe :)
<bdrung> tumbleweed: thanks for your work on u-d-t
<bdrung> "Use @ubuntu.com e-mail address for Ubuntu Members" is nice
<tumbleweed> bdrung: np
<bdrung> tumbleweed: i was thinking about tweaking sponsor-patch to support syncs, too
<tumbleweed> bdrung: you mean like ack-sync or without syncpackage?
<bdrung> tumbleweed: like ack-sync
<bdrung> tumbleweed: to "merge" ack-sync into sponsor-patch
<tumbleweed> seems reasonable. Of course currently sponsor-patch doesn't touch bug statuses and subscribers
<tumbleweed> but sponsor patch would require more robust task-detection than ack-sync currently has (tasks[0])
<bdrung> tumbleweed: yes. sponsor-patch should gain a parameter to touch bug statuses and subscribers (= write to LP)
<bdrung> (maybe default for -s)
<tumbleweed> sounds good
<bdrung> tumbleweed: sponsor-patch does the task selection correctly
<tumbleweed> oh, good
<bdrung> tumbleweed: if there are more than one -> ask the user
<bdrung> tumbleweed: sponsor-patch has a proper error handling (in contrast to ack-sync)
<tumbleweed> yes, that works. (although it would be possible to automatically determine which bzr branch relates to which task, which we don't currently do)
<bdrung> tumbleweed: add a TODO item for that :)
 * tumbleweed also has some catching up to do on the sponsor queue. I have ignored it for about a week
<bdrung> tumbleweed: and i was on vacation
<tumbleweed> bdrung: yeah, otherwise you'd have got everything I missed, you normally do :)
<bdrung> :)
<bdrung> 921 mails in 10 days...
<tumbleweed> yeah, my inbox doesn't handle holidays well
<bdrung> tumbleweed: i had to fetch the mails in steps. now they are 1391 (~ 650 threads)
<bdrung> tumbleweed: only 58 mails in my main inbox (the remaining ones are moved into folders)
<tumbleweed> that's still a fair amount. I find myself catching up for weeks after a holiday. I should just ignore them.
<micahg> bdrung: I had trouble backporting vlc 1.1.3 to lucid
<micahg> bdrung: welcome back, BTW :)
<bdrung> micahg: thanks.
<bdrung> micahg: did i gave you my patch?
<micahg> bdrung: yes, I had to edit it still due to a msising dependency, but it still failed
<bdrung> micahg: maybe it fails because of this dependency?
<micahg> well, it was amd64 specific
<micahg> s/missing/version too high/
<micahg> oh, dh_install failed
<lfaraone> I noticed that ubuntu-sugar-remix-meta appears  to be copypasted from ubuntu-sugar-remix, and has scripts to use germinate, but doesn't actually use them. (ie, addit'l (arch all) packages were added directly via the "Depends:" field)
<lfaraone> Is the proper fix to this to stop using germinate, or to get a seed?
#ubuntu-motu 2010-09-03
<ScottK> lfaraone: In the long run you'll be happier if you set up a seed.
<ScottK> You can set it up yourself, it doesn't have to be the same place as ubuntu seeds.
<micahg> could I get a please lucid bug task on bug 625801
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 625801 in gnome-web-photo (Ubuntu) "gnome-web-photo missing required libxul.so" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625801
<micahg> is it normal to not have an rpath in a lib, but have it in a binary in teh same source?
 * micahg wonders where everyone is tonight
<RAOF> A binary in the same source rings alarm bells - you need to ensure that binary is SONAME versioned so libfoo1 and libfoo2 are parallel installable.
<micahg> RAOF: it's gjs :) in Debian, the lib has the rpath removed, but gjs-console has an rpath
 * micahg might be confused as to what rpath is :)
<RAOF> Hah.
<micahg> is it not the path to the lib that it's linked against?
<RAOF> No, I think Debian has just forgotten to strip the rpath from gjs-console
<micahg> RAOF: ah, so if I do it, I'll be ok?
<RAOF> As long as you're handling the libmozjs debacle in a different way, yes.
<micahg> RAOF: I'm deleting the rpath like Debian and adding a wrapper around gnome-shell
<micahg> and gjs-console I guess
<RAOF> Yup.
<micahg> yay :)
<micahg> I can at least upstream the rpath removal from gjs-console :)
<micahg> RAOF: do you have time to add an SRU task for me?
<RAOF> For gjs?
<micahg> RAOF: no, gnome-web-photo
<RAOF> Ah.
<RAOF> 'Tis in universe, so I can accept your nomination for Lucid.
<micahg> \o/
<micahg> bug 625802
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 625802 in DHIS "Dataset Report - Based on compulsary dataelement doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625802
<micahg> oops
<micahg> bug 625801
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 625801 in gnome-web-photo (Ubuntu) "gnome-web-photo missing required libxul.so" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625801
<micahg> RAOF: I still get gjs-console linked against libmozjs
 * micahg tries a test build in maverick chroot
<RAOF> micahg: I thought I'd fixed that with a combination of the requires.private patch + libtool patch + -Wl,--as-needed
<micahg> nope, unless I broke it when I merged :)
<micahg> it's in preinstall, so I could have the wrong path to strip
<RAOF> Wait.  Do you mean it's still _linking_ against libmozjs, or it's still got an _rpath_ of /usr/lib/xulrunner-abombinable?
<micahg> libmozjs.so => /usr/lib/xulrunner....
<micahg> whereas libgjs is: libmozjs.so => not found
<RAOF> It's got the pair; an rpath _and_ an unnecessary linkage to libmozjs!
<micahg> RAOF: oh, should I stop them from linking against libmozjs also?  Is there a guide?
<RAOF> micahg: So, one of the patches I had to gjs was a patch to the gjs.pc file, moving libmozjs to Requires.private.
<micahg> RAOF: yes, let me make sure I still have that
<micahg> yep
<micahg> still there
<RAOF> From memory that should also have removed the linkage.  Or maybe not, and it needs the -Wl,--as-needed LD_FLAGS + the libtool patch to make it work.
<micahg> auto_configure is overriden to include that
<RAOF> And is there a libtool patch still in there?
<micahg> yes, in the debian dir
<RAOF> (--as-needed only works when the linker ordering is correct, and libtool gets it wrong)
<RAOF> It's also possible that gjs-console actually uses symbols from libmozjs directly, I guess.
<micahg> k, but why wouldn't the rpath get deleted
<RAOF> dunno
<RAOF> Sorry :)
<micahg> RAOF: do I need to worry if I add a wrapper around it?
<RAOF> Yes, because the wrapper won't work, I think.
<RAOF> Because gjs-console will still be looking in /usr/lib/whatever-I-was-linked-against
<micahg> RAOF: ugh, ok
 * micahg isn't sure what to do, I wanted to get this uploaded tonight
<micahg> siretart: the couchdb bug appears fixed in lucid, please clarify the issue in lucid
<micahg> RAOF: oh, so it's linking, but there's no rpath
<micahg> there never was one :-/
<RAOF> Ah.
<micahg> well, idk how to test teh consile
<micahg> colse
<micahg> console
<RAOF> You run gjs-console, and then type javascript
<RAOF> IIRC
<RAOF> It's a repl
<RAOF> From memory :)
<micahg> oh, so if the path is gone, it says not found in ldd
<micahg> nope
<micahg> does what I found mean it'll work?
<micahg> I tried launching it by moving mozjs
<micahg> and it launched
<micahg> oh, I forgot my other test
<micahg> RAOF: I think it's all good
<micahg> with the wrapper it works
<micahg> RAOF: do you think I need an FFe for these changes?
<RAOF> I don't think so.
<RAOF> * Note: Not a release team member :)
<micahg> RAOF: k, I didn't think so either, but I just wanted a second opinion
<siretart> micahg: hm. indeed, the logrotate.d/couchdb looks fine in the package. it seems that didn't get updated for me on upgrades
<siretart> I've now fixed it locally, most probably its also fixed for new installations
<siretart> not sure what went wrong during the upgrade for me
<micahg> siretart: idk, well, I wonder if anyone else will comment that it's still broke in Lucid, I guess if they do, I'll take another look
<micahg> siretart: it could also be the order the pre/post scripts are run in
<dholbach> good morning
<siretart> morning daniel!
<ajmitch> morning dholbach, siretart
<dholbach> hi ajmitch
<dholbach> hey siretart
<directhex> DktrKranz, you're awake!
<DktrKranz> directhex: yawn
<directhex> DktrKranz, we've been given a deadline of... uh... tonight to get the latest banshee in shape for possible default-in-UNE status. and i've got one build-dep for it (so far) sat in Debian NEW for experimental
<DktrKranz> which one?
<directhex> gio-sharp. it has a new binary package, due to going from stable to unstable lib status in this release
<DktrKranz> dinstall is running, so no chance to do it right now, but in 20 minutes... ;)
<directhex> awesome
<directhex> DktrKranz, can i also add gkeyfile-sharp to that request? it's a teeny tiny binding package, made by the skilled hands of hyperair and Laney
<DktrKranz> sure
<DktrKranz> doing now
<DktrKranz> directhex: I can't find gkeyfile-sharp
<Laney> needs to be processed
<directhex> give it 3 minutes!
<DktrKranz> ah, yeah, it's still in incoming
<DktrKranz> *unchecked
<directhex> Successfully uploaded packages.
<DktrKranz> (that will be the fastest out-of-NEW ever!)
<directhex> :)
<Laney> one source and one more binary NEW after these...
<Laney> upstreams........
<directhex> bloody upstreams
<DktrKranz> Laney: directhex: I couldn't find GKeyFile/Tests/src/GKeyfileTests.cs in tarball (maybe it was there in a older version?), but accepted
<directhex> awesome. thanks, luca!
<Zombie> Hey is anyone investigating the graphical corruption with Intel drivers when Kernel mode setting is enabled?
<Zombie> i A xserver-xorg-video-intel What does the A mean here?
<Korbit> hi everyone
<iulian> Hi there.
<Korbit> just opened a needs-packaging bug, changed status to "in progress" and assigned it to me
<Korbit> i really want to create my first ubuntu package
<Korbit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/629459
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 629459 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] LMMS 0.4.8" [Undecided,In progress]
<iulian> Korbit: I believe lmms is already packaged.
<Korbit> not version 0.4.8
<Korbit> i'm using lucid and i only has 0.4.5
<iulian> Korbit: Ah, misunderstood you then.  I thought you want to package it from scratch.
<iulian> Korbit: There are some wiki pages explaining how to update a package.
<Korbit> i thought i needed to package it from scratch
<Korbit> great, i'll look into that
<micahg> Debian has 0.4.7
<Korbit> should i update from that debian package then?
<iulian> Oh, then it'd be great to update it in Debian and then sync/merge.
<Korbit> iulian, i should get the debian source package for 0.4.7 and update it to 0.4.8 right?
<iulian> Korbit: Right.
<Korbit> i'll try to do that =)
<directhex> who is maintainer in debian? some folks don't welcome random updates
<Korbit> Patrick Winnertz i suppose
<Korbit> i've found this: http://packages.debian.org/sid/sound/lmms
<micahg> there's no watch file, a wishlist update bug might be enough to get it updated
<Korbit> ok, i'll just install from source then
<Korbit> i'll delete the bug i opened
<Korbit> can't delete so just removed me from the "assigned to"
<Korbit> i'll try to package lmms anyway just for me, just to learn how it's done
<micahg> Korbit: the maintainer might not do it in time, so it could still be needed, was just a suggestion...
<Korbit> ok, i'll work on it
<Korbit> at least, i'll try to, because i've never done anything like this
<flask_> hi guys. I am trying to package a python package that has po files in them for localization. i want to use debhelper. what is the recommended way to handle the po files?
<AnAnt> Hello
<lfaraone> ScottK: hm. what's required to do so? I looked on the wiki and couldn't find anything.
<lfaraone> ScottK: short term is there anything wrong with thwat we're doing?
<ScottK> lfaraone: If you look in a standard meta source you'll see in (IIRC) update.cfg you tell it where to find the seeds.
<ScottK> In the short run, no, it's just that manually maintaned per-arch lists are very hard to get consistently right.
<lfaraone> ScottK: fair enough. fortunately the additions are arch-all.
<lfaraone> ScottK: it seems to be ubuntu-archive controlled.
<lfaraone> If a Sugar-related ubuntu-native package is maintained in a bzr branch, should it be owned by ~ubuntu-sugar-uploaders or by ~ubuntu-dev?
<lfaraone> (I think u-s-u should imply membership in ubuntu-dev)
<kklimonda>  /b 13
<kklimonda> do you have some example of using waf with cdbs?
<kklimonda> hmm.. maybe midori..
<kklimonda> nope..
<leonel> hello: merges from debian to a package in universe  still open ??
<AnAnt> leonel: depends, if it is just a bug fix (ie. no new features), then it is fine. Otherwise you will need a freeze exception
<leonel> AnAnt: it's  cherokee  maverick has 1.0.4 wich has a nasty ssl bug  and debian unstable has already 1.0.8 with the bug fixed
<AnAnt> no features introduced between 1.0.4 to 1.0.8 ?
<leonel> most bug fixes
<RoAkSoAx> leonel: that'd be a good candidate to merge then, specially if it is a security fix (if that';s the case with ssl)
<AnAnt> leonel, RoAkSoAx: or rather sync, I don't see any Ubuntu diff for it
<leonel> RoAkSoAx: it's not a security fix it's a bug fix  the browser hangs when using  ssl
<leonel> RoAkSoAx: this with < 1.0.8
<leonel> so ..  what should I to to get 1.0.8 in  Maveric ??  merge ? sync ?
<RoAkSoAx> leonel: as I said above, sounds like a good candidate to sync/merge.
<AnAnt> leonel: sync
<leonel> reading  sync procedures ..
<leonel> thanks ..
<AnAnt> leonel: just run: requestsync cherokee maverick
<AnAnt> you'll need the -s switch
<AnAnt> and maybe -e too
<leonel> installing ubuntu-dev-tools ..
<AnAnt> -e is for FFe, I'm still not sure if you need it or not
<kklimonda> bah, anyone familiar with cdbs? can I include /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/gnome.mk and prevent it from calling some automatic configure rule?
<ScottK> lfaraone: Probably ubuntu-dev.
<ScottK> lfaraone: See seed_base in update.cfg for (for example) kubuntu-meta.
<ScottK> You can host the seeds wherever you want.
<AnAnt> the seeds should be hosted in  soil
<AnAnt> happy planting...
<leonel> AnAnt: so just with requestsync  will do the magic ??
<AnAnt> leonel: yes, it will file a proper sync request
<leonel> great !
<AnAnt> just use the -s switch to subscribe ubuntu-sponsors
<AnAnt> and I am not sure about FFe
<lucidfox> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/Untitled-Page31.png <-- this mockup looks like it was done in an application
<lucidfox> what software is that?
<oojah_> lucidfox: I think it's pencil: http://pencil.evolus.vn/en-US/Home.aspx
<geser> lucidfox: could be Balsamiq
<lucidfox> oojah_> yes, seems it's Pencil
<lucidfox> Anyone know what Ubuntu design folks use for UI prototypes on the wiki?
<vish> lucidfox:  Balsamiq
<vish> lucidfox: sometimes on the wiki , what you see is mpt's own handy work ;)
<lucidfox> Well, I normally draw by hand, or use Glade
<kklimonda> glade isn't flexible enough imo
<kklimonda> I often end up fighting with it rather then actually do mockup ;)
<kklimonda> doing*
<kklimonda> james_w`: hey, I'm trying to prepare an update for lucid and can't get bzr merge-upstream to work - this is what I get: http://pastebin.com/rQC5w2vG
<james_w`> kklimonda: that's a bug which is fixed in trunk
<james_w`> I should get that uploaded
<james_w`> you can use a checkout of trunk in the meantime if you want to get past that error
<james_w`> there's no workaround that I know of unfortunately.
<kklimonda> trunk of bzr-builddeb, right?
<Korbit> i'm having trouble here
<Korbit> i just upgraded to maverick
<Korbit> i was trying to create a package for lmms 0.4.8 from a debian package 0.4.7 following daniel holbach's youtube video on upgrading packages
<kklimonda> james_w`: thanks, it helped
<james_w`> good
<Korbit> i got this error when pbuilding
<Korbit> [......]Remove the following packages:
<Korbit> 1)     pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy
<Korbit> debian/control doesn't list that dependency
<Korbit> how can i solve this?
<Korbit> i'm trying upgrading the ubuntu 0.4.5 package version and it breaks while applying the diff from 0.4.5 :(
<Korbit> can't solve this either
<Korbit> i tried debuild anyway
<Korbit> breaks with this error:
<Korbit> debian/rules:3: /usr/share/quilt/quilt.make: No such file or directory
<c_korn> sudo apt-get install quilt
<RoAkSoAx> SEJeff_work: ping?
<Korbit> i wonder why the debian package doesn't require this
<c_korn> what is the ubuntu 0.4.5 package anyway ?
<Korbit> i'm talking about lmms 0.4.5
<Korbit> ubuntu has lmms 0.4.5 and i need 0.4.8
<Korbit> so i'm trying to create my first .deb from the source of 0.4.5
<SEJeff_work> RoAkSoAx, pong
<Korbit> following the instructions of the MOTU videos
<RoAkSoAx> SEJeff_work: are you still working a lot with Keepalived?
<SEJeff_work> RoAkSoAx, Ha! How did you know that?
<SEJeff_work> Well I've got about 60-65 boxes with keepalived in prod
<SEJeff_work> But it "just works TM" for us.
<Korbit> debuild: fatal error at line 1337:
<Korbit> i guess this is a leet fatal error!
<RoAkSoAx> SEJeff_work: just PM'ed how I knew :).
<Ash-Fox> Hello, I am faced with a complicated situation. I want to make it as easy as possible for people to install my repository on their system and simualtaniously dowload and install a specific package. The best idea I have come up with so far is a .deb package that installs the repository to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ and then the repository it self offers an update for the package which identical
<Ash-Fox> except for a 'require' for another package which is the actual application in question.
<RoAkSoAx> SEJeff_work: have you ever experienced this, or any thoughts??: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/keepalived/+bug/619712
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 619712 in Unity "Unity causing massive memory leak when hovering over the quicklists" [Critical,In progress]
<Ash-Fox> I hope that didn't break up.
<Ash-Fox> The problem with that though, is that obviously the user won't get prompted immediately to 'update' to install the application.
<SEJeff_work> RoAkSoAx, We don't use Ubuntu on servers
<SEJeff_work> Also, we run: keepalived-1.1.15
<SEJeff_work> And since it works perfectly for our dns/ldap servers, we haven't bothered upgrading distros
<Korbit> i guess i can't upgrade the package from 0.4.5 to 0.4.8
<RoAkSoAx> SEJeff_work: well for what I understood that's not only ubuntu related issue, given that bug reporter says that exists on 1.1.17 and 1.2.0, which is not in Ubuntu. But Anyways, thanks :)
<Korbit> i'll just forget about this and compile from source
<SEJeff_work> RoAkSoAx, Perhaps it is the 2 interfaces thing?
<SEJeff_work> I'd try with 1 interface / machine to isolate it
<Korbit> its not easy for someone to contribute to ubuntu
<RoAkSoAx> SEJeff_work: yes, that's what i'm also thinking. I'm setting up a testing environment to see if I can reproduce that with only one interface
<SEJeff_work> RoAkSoAx, However, keepalived has an irc channel
<SEJeff_work> Please make sure to report this upstream
<SEJeff_work> Do you work @canonical now?
<RoAkSoAx> SEJeff_work: this has already been reported upstream but there hasn't been any answer. That's why I just posted new message saying if someone was able to look into this.
<SEJeff_work> Well how was it reported upstream?
<RoAkSoAx> SEJeff_work: Nope I don't but I kinda take care of clustering packages / loadbalancing :)
<SEJeff_work> Also try #keepalived and their mailinglist
<SEJeff_work> They do releases, but slowly
<SEJeff_work> Seems reasonable RoAkSoAx
<RoAkSoAx> SEJeff_work: they do not have a bug tracking system, do they? I don't seem to find one
<SEJeff_work> RoAkSoAx, Looks like you're right
<SEJeff_work> Did you follow up on their devel mailinglist? http://lists.sourceforge.net/mailman/listinfo/keepalived-devel
<RoAkSoAx> SEJeff_work: yeah, they reported the issue there, but there hasn't been an answer. I just emailed to the list to see if someone looked into it or not.
<SEJeff_work> Thanks
<SEJeff_work> Try to break the ubuntu sucks with upstream myth
<RoAkSoAx> haha will do :)
<RoAkSoAx> we already did that with HA Clustering - Pacemaker/Heartbeat/etc etc
<lucidfox> ...okay, what the heck
<lucidfox> Glade has opened a blank rectangle instead of a popup menu, and now it's whole UI is stuck
<lucidfox> which is bloody frustrating
<lucidfox> had to restart and all my changes to that file are lost, grrrrrr
<cosme> hi, some revu admin/mod could archive this package?
<cosme> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/mixxx
<DktrKranz> lucidfox: you could want to ask removals of valknut armel binaries, so it can enter testing :)
<lucidfox> DktrKranz> that's libdc0... and... I'd prefer to find out why it fails that TTH test :S
<lucidfox> but I don't have access to an armel machine where the build fails, and it succeeds in armel pbuilder for me
<DktrKranz> I could test it on a porterbox, and eventually upload them
<SpamapS> micahg: bump.. bug 557024 has 12 people affected now.. ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 557024 in mongodb (Ubuntu) "mongo / mongod as packaged can't load libmozjs.so" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557024
 * ScottK waves to ajmitch and wonders if he was affected by wobbliness in his part of the world?
<SpamapS> ScottK: I don't know if we can call 7.anything "wobbliness" .. thats like calling the surface of the sun "warm". ;)
<micahg> SpamapS: yes, we'll deal with it next week, chrisccoulson told me something was wrong which I'll try to fix (idr what it is ATM)
<SpamapS> micahg: the rpath isn't needed if we do the wrapper.
<micahg> SpamapS: right
<chrisccoulson> SpamapS, the only issue with patching the build system to drop the rpath (which is a trivial change) is that the test-suite then fails
<chrisccoulson> i tried it a couple of weeks ago
<micahg> chrisccoulson: that was it :)
<chrisccoulson> so you need to run the test-suite with LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<micahg> SpamapS: if you want to update the merge with those changes, I"ll review over the weekend
<SpamapS> sounds straight forward enough
<RoAkSoAx> SEJeff_work: I entered the same race condition with only two servers with configs: Srv1: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/487938/ Srv2: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/487939/. What might be wrong on them? Srv1 log: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/487941/ srv2 log: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/487942/
<DktrKranz> lucidfox: building on a porterbox now. In case of success, should I upload it to allow both packages entering testing?
<lucidfox> DktrKranz> siretart tried before and failed
<lucidfox> it fails the test on porter
<DktrKranz> d'oh
<directhex> lucidfox, which porterbox? there are two armel porterboxes now
<garfieldairlines> meow !
<garfieldairlines> I'm an admin of the french wikipedia and I'd want to have a MOTU for an interview on the sister project : wikinews
 * hyperair wonders who's french and a MOTU
 * garfieldairlines is french but an english MOTU is fine too
<fabrice_sp> garfieldairlines, French MOTU here, if you are still interested
<garfieldairlines> \o/
<fabrice_sp> :-)
<ajmitch> ScottK: it woke me up, but didn't cause damage here (about 300km from where it did hit) :)
<ScottK> ajmitch: Glad to hear it's OK there.
<ajmitch> lifeless is in the affected city though
<ajmitch> so he probably got woken up as well :)
 * ScottK looks over to see if lifeless is OK then?
<ajmitch> power is out in some parts of christchurch, and he might have better things to do than irc on a saturday morning :)
<lifeless> I'm fine
<lifeless> check twitter/fb :P
<ajmitch> house isn't a bit shaken?
<lifeless> ajmitch: haven't done a full check yet
<Awsoonn> hi all, bug 614067 - the package appears to just need a recompile for 10.10. How can this be acomplished?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 614067 in lincity-ng (Ubuntu) "lincity-ng links against uninstallable libphysfs-1.0.so.0" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614067
<lifeless> but so far only found one thermos fallen off of a table
<Awsoonn> I think a motu can do this?
<lifeless> ajmitch: http://www.stuff.co.nz/the-press/news/4094979/Huge-earthquake-rocks-Christchurch
<lifeless> ajmitch: surprised you weren't woken; there were dunedinites tweeting
<lifeless> gman was woken in wellington
<ScottK> Awsoonn: I'll take a look at it.
<ajmitch> lifeless: I was woken
<ajmitch> got up & checked the geonet site to see where it might have been
<Awsoonn> ScottK: thanks!
<Rhonda> iulian: Thanks. :)
<Rhonda> iulian: I'm not sure wether I should had sent bug 629793 and bug 629797 also with the requestsync -e switch, the help said it is only needed for non-bugfix updates, is that right?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 629793 in openarena-data (Ubuntu) "Sync openarena-data 0.8.5-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/629793
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 629797 in openarena (Ubuntu) "Sync openarena 0.8.5-4 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/629797
<iulian> Rhonda: I have never used requestsync with the -e param. :)
<ScottK> Awsoonn: You are on Maverick, right?
<Awsoonn> ScottK: yup~
<iulian> Rhonda: Both bugs are OK.  They don't need ubuntu-release.
<ScottK> Awsoonn: It installed OK here, but it does look a bit odd.  I'll try and investigate later tonight.
<ScottK> I'm also on i386, so that may have a different result
#ubuntu-motu 2010-09-04
<lfaraone> Bug 617805 has a fairly trivial cosmetic fix. Should I push for it to get accepted in Upstream before applying the patch in Ubuntu?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 617805 in sugar-0.88 (Ubuntu) "Bar at the bottom of the window displays 'xephyr on' instead of sugar" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/617805
<ScottK> lfaraone: At this point in the release cycle go ahead and fix it and then push upstream in parallel
<lfaraone> ScottK: okay, somebody put a debdiff on LP. So I should just ask t hem to submit it, and commit their changes in the interim?
<ScottK> lfaraone: Yes or given your association with upstream it might be easier for you to do it.
<ScottK> Either way, please follow up so we don't maintain the diff indefinitely.
<AnAnt> Hello
<Rhonda> iulian: Well, as part of ubuntu-release it would be surprising if *you* would use -e ;)
<bilalakhtar> It appears that requestsync isn't filing bugs :(
<bilalakhtar> I ran it around 19 hours ago and still no bug :( Ran it again half-an-hour ago, and still no bug :( what's going on?
<tumbleweed> bilalakhtar: time to switch to --lp ? :)
 * bilalakhtar checks
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: BTW, I missed your session day-before yesterday. It was about what?
<tumbleweed> bilalakhtar: sponsorship tools
<bilalakhtar> for sponsors or sponsorees?
<tumbleweed> sponsors
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: manage-credentials fails for me
<bilalakhtar> No REFERER: header found
<tumbleweed> bilalakhtar: did you run it exactly as it says in the requestsync manpage?
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: yes I did
<tumbleweed> no clue. #launchpad?
<bilalakhtar> I am already there :)
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: working ! I was using the wrong method and not oauth
<tumbleweed> is the manpage out of date? (in trunk, I assume you are on lucid)
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: maverick
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: actually, it was my fault, don't worry
<tumbleweed> aah, cool
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: I was using the method as described in the manage-credentials manpage
<bilalakhtar> and the 'hack' method there
<bilalakhtar> which no longer works
<tumbleweed> well, if that's wrong, it's still wrong :)
<tumbleweed> glad to see you running maverick - far too many patches I see are targeted at lucid by mistake :)
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed:  I moved a week ago
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: hey, --lp is cool! bug #630040
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 630040 in gkdebconf (Ubuntu) "Sync gkdebconf 1.2.66 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/630040
<tumbleweed> yup :)
<tumbleweed> sorry, can't look at it right now
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: no need, I just wanted to show the bug to you ;)
<AnAnt> persia: ping
<AnAnt> tumbleweed: when will there be a new release of ubuntu-dev-tools
<Laney> anyone can make a release
<bilalakhtar> AnAnt: branch from lp:ubuntu-dev-tools
<AnAnt> bilalakhtar: what's cool about --lp ?
<bilalakhtar> AnAnt: --lp argument to requestsync allows you to use the lplib api rather than the e-mail api and is quick
<bilalakhtar> AnAnt: I actually filed a sync request bug yesterday but it didn't get 'filed' so had to use --lp
<Laney> I had some emails go missing too
<bilalakhtar> Laney: The e-mail interface of lp isn't working at all!
<bilalakhtar> I just commented on a bug using the e-mail thing, and the comment didn't come!
 * bilalakhtar reports on #launchpad
<bilalakhtar> bdrung: back from vacation?
<bdrung> bilalakhtar: yes, but i will away soon again
<bilalakhtar> bdrung: could you endorse my MOTU application at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BilalAkhtar/MOTUApplication ?
<bdrung> bilalakhtar: i will before i leave again. sorry for burying it in my todo list
<bilalakhtar> bdrung: no problem at all :D Atleast you are going to do, that's what matters
<AnAnt> Hello
<hyperair> DktrKranz: directhex has just uploaded gtk-sharp-beans to debian which is needed for the new version of banshee. could you take a look at it please? it's in the NEW queue at the moment.
<DktrKranz> hyperair: we're preparing point release, so you'll have to wait a bit :)
<hyperair> DktrKranz: okay sure
<DktrKranz> hyperair: releasing will take a bit, so if you can remind me tomorrow... :)=
<hyperair> DktrKranz: sure.
 * RainCT wonders why his LP account has an oauth token for "ubuntufontbetatesting"
<RainCT> (ah, for the bug report website)
 * RainCT plays with the idea of a dh_make replacement for ubuntu-dev-tools, where you could do stuff like "foo copyright" to get a new copyright file, "foo control" to get a control file, etc.
<RainCT> maybe also with different versions of the files, so you can use "foo control dh7"/"foo control old". WDYT?
<bdrung> RainCT: you could create a library that does it and add a command line wrapper around the library (to make it possible to have a gui for it)
<RainCT> maybe
<directhex> libdebhelper1.0-cil
<Rhonda> What tool is the one that is used for online telefone conferences?
<Rhonda> And is the pidgin voice chat compatible with it?
<Rhonda> Was that empathy?
<shadeslayer> Rhonda: ekiga, kopete, empathy
<shadeslayer> skype... loads of them
<Rhonda> Does pidgin work for that, too?
<shadeslayer> if it supports telepathy, id say yes
<shadeslayer> telepathy is the only protocol which properly supports most video/call stuff
 * shadeslayer sent 3 hours trying to solve a problem in a app, when the problem was in launchpad ....
<shadeslayer> *headdesk*
<shadeslayer> Rhonda: ekiga is like the OSS alternative to skype
<shadeslayer> you just need to get a SIP account for free
<Rhonda> shadeslayer: So ekiga doesn't work on my powerpc notebook neither? :P
<shadeslayer> ekiga doesnt work? ive never tried it myself, but from what i heard its OK
<Rhonda> skype doesn't ;)
<shadeslayer> well...skype is skype
<Rhonda> You compared it. :)
<shadeslayer> oh :P
<shadeslayer> i meant that it should work in ubuntu
<Rhonda> Right, just teasing. :)
<shadeslayer> skype is now actually in maverick repos
<shadeslayer> which is neat
<Rhonda> … not for powerpc. :)
<shadeslayer> cant you force it to install?
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> you can download the bin directly from skype as well btw
<shadeslayer> it has a static and dynamic version, just untar the tarball and place contents appropriately
#ubuntu-motu 2010-09-05
<JanC> Rhonda: you can try running an x86 guest OS with qemu on your PowerPC notebook  ;)
<micahg> can someone please give back minitube on armel and powerpc: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/minitube/1.1-1
<funkyHat> I'm stuck trying to run debuild on a package I grabbed using bzr ( bzr branch lp:ubuntu/gnome-system-tools )
<funkyHat> dpkg-source: error: can't build with source format '3.0 (quilt)': no orig.tar file found
<micahg> funkyHat: you need to use bzr-builddeb
<funkyHat> micahg: ah thanks ⡈)
<micahg> funkyHat: np
<funkyHat> ooh, that's a little broken (or I'm doing something else wrong)
<funkyHat> bzr-buildpackage on its own failed, and bzr-buildpackage -S has no way to specify that I don't want to sign it, so that fails too
<funkyHat> But it's ok, running bzr-buildpackage pulled down the orig.tar.gz so I can do it with debuild now ;D
<micahg> funkyHat: it should actually generate the .orig.tar.gz from the bzr repo if pristine-tar is used
<funkyHat> Oh, well it did perhaps do that
<funkyHat> But the orig.tar.gz was there, which is the important thing ;D
<ScottK> micahg: lamont will run a script to resurrect all the failed builds once gcc 4.5 is done building on both archs.  Probably tomorrow or monday.
<micahg> ScottK: k, I won't worry about it then, thanks
<funkyHat> ScottK: does that only apply to those archs, gnome-system-tools needs a rebuild I think, just testing
<funkyHat> ?
<ScottK> funkyHat: Just powerpc and armel.  We had a breakage yesterday and today in gcc that made almost all builds on those two archs fail.
<funkyHat> ScottK: ok, I'll carry on filing this bug+branch then ⡈)
<Laibsch> anybody here using pbuilder together with custom hooks?  I'm trying to use the $BUILDRESULT variable in one of my hooks, but for some reason the variable is empty or not set to any value.  The script itself is called just fine.  /usr/lib/pbuilder/hooks/B10-test: http://paste.debian.net/87862/
<Laibsch> Output of that script from a pbuilder run is just "BUILDRESULT is set to ", so the variable seems to be not set to any value.  I thought it was one of the "official" variables that I could use freely?
<ScottK> The pbuilder package has some example scripts in it.  I'd check those.
<Laibsch> ScottK: good suggestion
<Laibsch> In fact I already looked at them
<Laibsch> But there are none that use the BUILDRESULT variable, it seems
<Laibsch> Actually, I have specified what BUILDRESULT should be in /etc/pbuilderrc and that's where the resulting debs are indeed put.
<Rhonda> JanC: Sure, and learn to appreciate the speed of a c64 again?
<geser> funkyHat: bzr bd -S -- -us -uc (or any other debuild options you need)
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: Thanks for that merge!
<OwaisL> Hey everyone, I just uploaded my package to REVU. Would anyone check it out please.
<micahg> OwaisL: what package?
<OwaisL> gmailwatcher
<OwaisL> it's in a ppa too
<OwaisL> ppa:loneowais/ppa
<st__> why ubuntu maintainers never generate a .pot files in source packages?
 * 52AACAD66 is away: Zurzeit abwesend
<Laney> DktrKranz: ping re: gtk-sharp-beans
<Laney> and congrats on the point release ;)
 * 52AACAD66 is back.
<st__> why ubuntu maintainers never generate a .pot files in source packages?
<Laney> we don't translate universe packages in ubuntu
<lucidfox> I have a question, since I'm writing my own app using GSettings
<Rhonda> st__: Because there is nothing generated in the source package by ubuntu maintainers - that would be an upstream job to do.
<lucidfox> At what stage are GSettings schemas compiled into the binary format? I've looked at evince, but the debs only install the XML files
<lucidfox> and I can find no postinst commands or anything
<DktrKranz> Laney: will do after dinstall run is finished
<Laney> cheers
<bilalakhtar> AnAnt: السلام علئكم Thanks for that endorsement! But its incomplete!
<AnAnt> bilalakhtar: yes, that is my first, I still didn't finish it
<DktrKranz> Laney: done
<Laney> DktrKranz: thanks so much!
<Laney> didrocks: we are nearly over the finish line
<kklimonda> can someone sponsor bug 629495?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 629495 in hamster-applet (Ubuntu) "Update hamster-applet to 2.31.90 in 10.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/629495
<nigelb> kklimonda: don't you need Ffe?
<nigelb> or is it just bug fix :)
<Laney> Yes, I'd say that needs a freeze exception
<kklimonda> Well, it's part of gnome and I've asked seb128 whether it's fine to go with it but I can always request an official FFe
<Laney> please post that in the bug then
<Laney> (that it has been approved)
<kklimonda> mhm, done
<Elbrus> I just added a debdiff to bug 621905, and subscribed ubuntu-sponsors, but I am not sure if that is correct with regard to any freeze
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 621905 in lazarus (Ubuntu) "lazarus in repo demands "Build Lazarus", that is not true." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/621905
<Elbrus> or if ubuntu-sponsors was the right group to subscribe (the subscription went one step to quick where I wanted to verify)
<OwaisL> hey, I uploaded my first ever package to REVU today. Got some errors warnings, anyone got time to guide me through? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=858
<Rhonda> Hmm, now I wonder why it says lucid and not maverick?
<Rhonda> OwaisL: You sure about that number? It's archived since may 2008?
<OwaisL> what's happening to me...
<OwaisL> today
<OwaisL> here it is
<OwaisL> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=8582
<Rhonda> Which warning are you wondering about?
 * RainCT updates REVU's config file (lucid->maverick)
<Rhonda> RainCT: That's helpful indeed. :)
<RainCT> ok, the warning is gone now
<Rhonda> Or wait a month and switch it directly to nattie? ;)
<RainCT> Heh. Hey, things don't change by themselves if nobody complained about them :P
<RainCT> OwaisL: Cool. You could start by looking at the warnings REVU is showing you
<RainCT> OwaisL: are you upstream for that app?
<OwaisL> RainCT: Oh, I didn't notice.
<OwaisL> Yes, I am.
<RainCT> OwaisL: Okay, I've left a review. By the way, are you aware that you can't get the package into Ubuntu until Maverick is released?
<OwaisL> RainCT: yes, i know that.
<OwaisL> RainCT: Just two warnings left now.
<OwaisL> RainCT: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/gmailwatcher
<AlanBell> o/ Laney
<Laney> hoi
<AlanBell> ok, bit of context for others before we carry on
<AlanBell> !blogtk
<AlanBell> !info blogtk
<ubottu> blogtk (source: blogtk): GTK Weblogging client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-2ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 68 kB, installed size 572 kB
<AlanBell> blogtk does not run in maverick, it fails because of a lack of python-gtkhtml2 which has been deprecated
<micahg> AlanBell: ugh, I should fix that, we missed that in Lucid
<AlanBell> the dependency was removed, but not the code, which left it non-starter in lucid and maverick
<AlanBell> upstream is on launchpad here https://launchpad.net/blogtk
<AlanBell> and the dependency is properly fixed, it runs, seems nice.
<AlanBell> The upstream bzr and tar.gz includes a /debian directory and does not seem to be quite as expected when following the python packaging guide
<micahg> thanks tumbleweed
<tumbleweed> micahg: np
<AlanBell> would it be best to create a new branch from lp:blogtk/2.0 without the /debian directory? or try to use what is there? I am not sure how to proceed
<tumbleweed> AlanBell: why does it matter what thye have in bzr? Is there no release since fixing this?
<AlanBell> tumbleweed: the tar.gz has /debian in it too
<AlanBell> http://launchpad.net/blogtk/2.0/2.0/+download/blogtk-2.0.tar.gz
<tumbleweed> AlanBell: source format 3 deletes /debian in upstream source when unpacking
<tumbleweed> (3.0 quilt, that is)
<AlanBell> ok, so that could be a good .tar.gz to start from then, excellent
 * AlanBell is new to this packaging stuff
<tumbleweed> yes, you should be able to use it
<AlanBell> ok, should I be following the python packaging guide or is there a better document I should use?
<AlanBell> s/better/more appropriate/
<tumbleweed> AlanBell: are we abandoning the existing packaging?
<tumbleweed> oh, I see it was removed from debian
<AlanBell> hmm, not sure. I checked the debian/patches directory and looked at the current source, most seem to have been applied upstream (or rewritten differently)
<AlanBell> yeah, it is no longer in debian
<micahg> tumbleweed: only because it was abandoned upstream
<micahg> debian 551005
<ubottu> Debian bug 551005 in wnpp "RFP: blogtk -- client for weblog systems" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/551005
<micahg> and debian 443133
<ubottu> Debian bug 443133 in ftp.debian.org "RM: blogtk -- RoQA; orphaned; dead upstream; few users; RC-buggy" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/443133
<tumbleweed> yeah, just read those
<tumbleweed> ok, the existing packaging isn't *that* bad
<tumbleweed> AlanBell: python-support's  README is a reasonable guide for what's needed
<AlanBell> so is the way forward to try and get it back in debian? or put it directly in Ubuntu?
<Laney> is the project really alive again?
<tumbleweed> last commit 12 weeks ago...
<AlanBell> trunk was last touched 12 weeks ago
<AlanBell> the maintainer has ppa packages https://launchpad.net/~jayreding/+archive/ppa
<Laney> I'm just sceptical about including something which has been removed before
<AlanBell> the 2.0 release was a year ago
<AlanBell> it looks to me like development moved from sourceforge to launchpad and debian was waiting for the sourceforge one to be updated
<micahg> Laney: we should either update it to 2.0 or drop it from maverick
<tumbleweed> Laney: it's currently in maverick, so if an update can save it from deletion, that sound sensible
<Laney> micahg: right
<AlanBell> http://blogtk.jayreding.com/blog/
<tumbleweed> but yes, longer term it should either get back into debian or go away
<Laney> tumbleweed: is it? No sense reviving unmaintained stuff
<tumbleweed> Laney: depends how unmaintained and how much revival is required
<Laney> something which manages to release broken and then remain in that state for a further 3 months doesn't seem particularly maintained to me
<AlanBell> at the moment in maverick it is unstartable
<Laney> but yes if someone is actually volunteering to take care of it
<micahg> the problem is updating to 2.0 is that MOTU or its replacement would be obligated to support it for 18 months even if upstream is dead
<Laney> then I'm all for fixing it…
<AlanBell> the blog has quite a lot of posts about development updates going back to 2008 on a fairly regular basis
<Laney> it's not just upstream, there has to be a distribution maintainer too
<tumbleweed> which is a continual problem with MOTU packages that we don't get from debian
<Laney> right
<Laney> I don't know if you're aware of my views on this. :)
 * tumbleweed isn't. but personally I'm impressed by how bad they are whenever I come across one of those
<Laney> basically don't do it
 * micahg would suggest dropping from maverick, if someone is interested, go through the RFP in Debian, sync to natty and backport
<tumbleweed> erk. if any ubuntu-release people are here, please unsubscribe your team from bug 367990
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 367990 in PyRoom 0.4 "Program crashes on startup" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/367990
<AlanBell> so the RFP is debian bug 551005 and the latest on that in January was that they were waiting for a 2.0.1 release
<ubottu> Debian bug 551005 in wnpp "RFP: blogtk -- client for weblog systems" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/551005
<AlanBell> that being after the 2.0 release from 2009-09-22 I guess means they were not happy with the state of the 2.0
<tumbleweed> AlanBell: ask DktrKranz
<AlanBell> DktrKranz: we are looking at blogtk which is currently broken in Ubuntu and not in Debian, you mentioned on debian bug 551005 that you were waiting for a 2.0.1 release, is that a blocker for the RFP?
<ubottu> Debian bug 551005 in wnpp "RFP: blogtk -- client for weblog systems" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/551005
<tumbleweed> any core devs? here's a main package that looks good (but listed under unseeded): https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rsalveti/ubuntu/maverick/x-loader/fix-628243/+merge/34325
<mario-kemper> Hi there, I am the author of Shutter. Is there anything I can do to get an update of Shutter into maverick? I've already requested an update here: Bug #626704
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 626704 in shutter (Ubuntu) "[Update package] Shutter 0.86.3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/626704
<Laney> mario-kemper: I suggest you mail the Debian maintainer
<mario-kemper> Already done - he is not responding currently
<mario-kemper> I'll open another bug in the debian bug tracker to get his attention
<kklimonda> bah, I like pixelize from 0.86.0 release but at this point it would require a Feature Freeze exception and a good soul to sponsor it ;)
<micahg> kklimonda: that's newer than 1.0.0-1?
<ScottK> kklimonda: I well reasoned FFe that include "Upstream asked us to update" and a good draft package has a reasonable chance of getting an FFe for Universe.
<kklimonda> ScottK: I can probably prepare one then
<kklimonda> micahg: what do you mean?
<ajmitch> kklimonda: even dapper has pixelize 0.9.2, 1.0.0-1 has been around since karmic
<kklimonda> ajmitch: pixelize as in the feature of 0.86.0 release where you can hide parts of screenshot unde.. pixels ;)
<kklimonda> I was just checking the changelog of shutter :)
<ajmitch> ok, shutter.. you hadn't mentioned the package name, so we assumed that you meant pixelize :)
<kklimonda> ajmitch: yeah, I can see that now :)
#ubuntu-motu 2011-08-29
<jincreator> Hi, everyone. I want to fix package at universe. So, i report it to bug, and upload debdiff patch file. What should I do then?
<micahg> jincreator: subscribe ubuntu-sponsors
<jincreator> You mean the mailing list?
<micahg> jincreator: no, the team in LP
<JontheEchidna> to clarify, subscribe the "ubuntu-sponsors" launchpad group to the bug.
<jincreator> Is this correct? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sponsors
<micahg> yes
<jincreator> Umm...how can I subscribe then? There's no link "subscribe" or simillar. Do I miss something?
<micahg> jincreator: on the bug page, there's a subscribe someone else link
<jincreator> Oh, I got it. I think it must be at ubuntu-sponsers page.
<jincreator> Thanks.
<micahg> jincreator: thank you for contributing to Ubuntu development
<jincreator> :)
<dholbach> good morning
<hakermania> micahg, how do packages from ubuntu go to debian?
<nigelb> hakermania: You'll have to upload it manually
<jbicha> hakermania: you need to get a Debian developer to help sponsor it, sorta like you did in Ubuntu
<hakermania> nigelb, thanks, I'll do so. Does anybody know why even if in sourceforge's root I have the file wallch_2.1.tar.gz, uscan still reports that the site has till version 2.0?
<hakermania> hm, I begin to believe that \d+.[0-9/]+ in watch file reads only the number before dot :(
<hrw> N: 918 tags overridden (632 errors, 286 warnings)
<hrw> that lintian info looks scary
<geser> for your gcc cross compiler package?
<paultag> holy jeez hrw
<paultag> what package is that
<paultag> sadly, we just had 2K+ on debian-mentors. It was in the running for the lintian maximization contest. Usually they're one error over and over like permissions or something
<paultag> see how many were unique :)
<hrw> geser: exactly
<hrw> paultag: armel-cross-toolchain-base generates cross compiler packages. arch:all have armel binaries in them, non standard dirs /usr/arm-linux-gnueabi and /usr/HOST-TRIPLET/ are used and some other overrides
<paultag> ahhha
<jtaylor> why does bzr have so ridicouls bandwidth requirements, changed maybe 1k of text in three revision and bzr has already pushed 1.1 mb ._.
<jtaylor> 2mb in the end ...
<jtaylor> what are the differences between debians armel buildd and ubuntus? I'm just looking at pari whichs testsuite failed
<jtaylor> in my qemu armel it fails due to unsupported syscall 26 (ptrace I think)
<jtaylor> will it be the same on the buildd (logs don't show)
<jtaylor> the debian armel testsuite succeded
<slangasek> jtaylor: Ubuntu targets armv7 as the baseline, Debian targets armv4t
<jtaylor> hm ok the unsupported syscall was not the cause of the failure, that comes from my debugging attempts with gdb
<jtaylor> how does one debug on armel :O
<jtaylor> without ptrace
<slangasek> can't you run an armel gdb under qemu, I think?
<slangasek> if it doesn't work under qemu-user-static, then certainly with qemu-system it should work (but slower)
<slangasek> jtaylor: fwiw, here's some gdb output for pari running on a native system: http://paste.ubuntu.com/677538/
<cjwatson> lfaraone: do you need any help with bug 831063?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 831063 in imageshack-uploader (Ubuntu Oneiric) "imageshack-uploader version 2.2+hg20100408.d802dea89428-2 failed to build in oneiric" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/831063
<cjwatson> sorry to nag but we're getting down to a fairly small number of packages left
<micahg> cjwatson: are you looking for libav stuff to take?
<cjwatson> yes, I'm working through NBS
<cjwatson> looking at gmerlin-avdecoder now
<micahg> cjwatson: feel free to take gnash (I was TIL)
<cjwatson> oh, I already have a patch for that, I was going to look for a tester
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/677544/ if you'd care to give it a try?
<micahg> cjwatson: runtime testing as well?
<cjwatson> I've build-tested it already
<micahg> cjwatson: ok, will test later this week then, too much going on right now
<jtaylor> slangasek: thx, it could be a compiler issue, it builds fine with -O0
<jtaylor> slangasek: trying -O2 now
<cjwatson> micahg: thanks
<slangasek> jtaylor: yes, "compiler issue" was my first guess
<jtaylor> -O2 works too
<jtaylor> so simple solution for now just build arm with O2 or everything with O2
<jtaylor> O3 fails
<jtaylor> yey for testsuites
#ubuntu-motu 2011-08-30
<lfaraone> cjwatson: I'm actually having trouble uploading the fix to Debian, dpkg-source has been dieing on their end but not on mine. I'll reupload and see what happens...
<cjwatson> lfaraone: if you still have trouble, mail me the logs and a pointer to the source package and I'll see what I can do
<lfaraone> cjwatson: sure, thanks!
<dholbach> good morning
<philipballew> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi philipballew
<iulian> Morning.
<nigelb> Morning iulian
<hrw> hi
<hrw> uploading packages to universe requires approval now?
<cjwatson> hrw: we can only freeze the whole archive or none
<hrw> sure
<cjwatson> so yes, any upload to Ubuntu requires approval at the moment, although universe uploads are typically waved through if they look correct and don't get in the way of CD builds
<hrw> ok, whom with I should talk then? 6 packages of cross compilers in my queue
<cjwatson> just upload them
<cjwatson> you don't need to ask for approval in advance, and in fact generally we'd prefer you didn't
<hrw> ok
<cjwatson> they'll sit in the queue where we have tools for reviewing them
<hrw> ok. uploaded 2 of them - with next ones I prefer to wait for first ones to build.
<hrw> maybe should add versioned build dependencies
<Rhonda> Hmm
<Rhonda> I wonder what the regulations are for universe in Ubuntu, especially with respect to build-depends
<Rhonda> Hmm, and nvidia-settings is also in universe …
<Rhonda> Shouldn't it be in multiverse, when it's in contrib in Debian?
<RAOF> Rhonda: I think that's one of the differences in policy between Debian and Ubuntu; IIRC nvidia-settings is GPL and doesn't require non-free build-dependencies, so it's in Universe.
<cjwatson> *in general* Debian contrib/non-free map to Ubuntu multiverse, and main+universe should be closed under depends+build-depends
<cjwatson> however sometimes we take a different decision about what's free
<cjwatson> often a mismatch is just a mistake though
<Rhonda> I'm currently digging into the conky issue, to be honest.
<Rhonda> Which was wrongly moved to main in Debian with flawed reasoning, and I wanted to check if that might affect Ubuntu too.
<Rhonda> But it seems to have always been in universe in ubuntu, so …
<Rhonda> I'm uncertain anyway why nvidia-settings is stuck in contrib in Debian. Because it requires the nvidia X driver to be useful?
<directhex> Rhonda, indeed
<Rhonda> I really would like to see such information stored in the copyright file in a clear voice.
<Rhonda> I stumbled upon it because I noticed it as debian backports ftp master and had to reject it, in case you wonder. :)
<cjwatson> Rhonda: an instruction to that effect was added to Policy 12.5 a few years back
<cjwatson> debian-policy 3.8.0.0
<cjwatson>      Packages in the _contrib_ or _non-free_ archive areas should state in
<cjwatson>      the copyright file that the package is not part of the Debian
<cjwatson>      distribution and briefly explain why.
<Rhonda> Unfortunately "should" parts are seldomly followed …
<cjwatson> indeed, but gives you additional justification for a bug report :-)
<hrw> bug 835743 - can someone take a look?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 835743 in simple-ccsm (Ubuntu Oneiric) "simple-ccsm version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 failed to build in oneiric" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/835743
<hrw> debdiff attached
<jtaylor> hrw: is the debian-changes-0.8.2-0ubuntu2 intentional?
<hrw> ouch
<hrw> moment
<hrw> will recreate
<hrw> uploaded
<hrw> forgot to drop one file before debuild -S
<jtaylor> changing from pycentral to dh_python2 requires a ffe
<hrw> it is still pycentral not dh_python2
<hrw> dh_pycentral
<jtaylor> you removed dh_pycentral
<hrw> it is called anyway - probably by cdbs/python-distutils.mk
<jtaylor> ups yes there is a PYTHON_SYSTEM above
<hrw> I am looking at 'arm-porting-jam' buglist and this was first entry which looked easy enough for <30 minutes work.
<jtaylor> if you want something hard try finding the gcc bug causing pari to ftbs :)
<hrw> I already have ~40 bugtabs opened to check
<hrw> ruby, mono, java, othercrap
<jtaylor> hrw: langpack.mk was removed in favor of dh_translations, but I don't see it called for this one
<hrw> I checked with dh_translations and without - package was same
<jtaylor> yes also just cheked the result is the same
<hrw> bug 833880 is in multiverse - simple build-dependency fix
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 833880 in mush (Ubuntu Oneiric) "mush version 7.2.5unoff2-25.1ubuntu1 failed to build in oneiric" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/833880
<jtaylor> hrw: is patch 02 necessary? also the desktop file created should be removed in clean
<hrw> jtaylor: it was done that way before so I preferred to not change it
<hrw> but patch 02 was part of debian diff
<jtaylor> yes but it gets overwritten by the build latter
<lfaraone> cjwatson: I forwarded you the error and a link to the dsc.
<lfaraone> .
<jtaylor> it appears it was added by accident
<jtaylor> due to the incomplete clean target
<cjwatson> lfaraone: ok, thanks
<hrw> jtaylor: like installed_files in my first debdiff probably
<hrw> jtaylor: v3 attached
<jtaylor> please base the debdiff on the package in the archive, else it seems fine
<jtaylor> also its not installable due to compiz breaks on it
<jtaylor> but that should be an upstream issue
<hrw> arhg. changelog this time
<jtaylor> and rules
<hrw> too many things at once
<hrw> jtaylor: v3 is against archive version
<jtaylor> hrw: does not apply cleanly, e.g. rules has no langpack line and changelog also rejects
<hrw> k
<hrw> v4 version applies
<jtaylor> thx
<nigelb> Laney / tumbleweed - around?
<tumbleweed> nigelb: hi (I think Laney is on holiday)
<nigelb> tumbleweed: Ah!
<nigelb> I was looking for suggestions on what to do about challenges.
<nigelb> It looks like it needs further planning for next cycle.
<nigelb> But if you want to start that discussion now over email, I can do that
<tumbleweed> yeah, it does, we skimmed over it a lot at UDS
<nigelb> I won't be at UDS, so someone will have to take it up :)
<joru> what happens when a bug reported by apport is being marked as private?
<joru> and why?
<joru> did i click somewhere i shouldnt have clicked?
<Rhonda> security related, potential sensitive information?
<joru> ok, well i'm the noob so i've got no idea =)
<joru> just know that i didnt click somewhere i shouldnt have then
<jtaylor> all crash reports by apport are marked private by default
<jtaylor> they could contain private information in tracebacks and coredumps
<jtaylor> after successful retracing the coredump will get removed and you can check the attachments
<jtaylor> when there is nothing private in there, set it to public
<astraljava> Hey guys, got a silly little question. One of our team members (ubuntustudio-dev) just pushed a commit to a branch (ubuntustudio-menu). Am I to expect a new version in the repositories sometime soon, or does the freeze effect that now?
<astraljava> effect could possibly be affect, sorry, English is not my native language. :)
<joru> jtaylor: ah that figures. then i understand
<joru> jtaylor: so if i've found a bug when running a live-cd what could be private?
<joru> jtaylor: maybe a password supplied to the install-process?
<joru> jtaylor: otherwise i cannot see what is private for me in a live session
<jtaylor> probably nothing, but making bugs private is default behavior
<joru> jtaylor: although i hope not passwords are logged in cleartext
<jtaylor> if its your bug you can make it public yourself
<joru> jtaylor: okidoki, well i'll switch it from private to public
<joru> thanks for pointing that out
<handschuh> hi
<handschuh> what if a package that is already in the repos changed its way of versioning the packages (i.e. past: date, present: version number)
<handschuh> this causes problems since the package manager things the older package with the date is newer than the one with the version number
<DktrKranz> handschuh: you have to add an epoch (e.g. 1:version)
<handschuh> I see, thank you!
<DktrKranz> you're welcome
<handschuh> another qq: the revu page has a 'nuke' link on archived packages. If I click on that, I am redirected at the main page but the package is still there. Is the real nuke delayed?
<DktrKranz> I think that's limited to sponsors
<DktrKranz> (or rewievers)
<handschuh> sponsors are the people that upload the packages, right?
<handschuh> so in my case, I am trying to nuke packages that I uploaded some time ago
<DktrKranz> I can do it for you, if you want
<DktrKranz> which packages?
<handschuh> "jaolt"
<handschuh> and "	libauvitoapiaxis-java"
<DktrKranz> done
<handschuh> thanks a lot!
<handschuh> hmm I am still able to access the packages
#ubuntu-motu 2011-08-31
<Neo31> Hello, please I need some assistance for UGJ packaging. I already started to learn packaging but I don't know where to find software to be packaged. (I can only package software for now) and I may learn applying software patches and package updates.
<Rhonda> UGJ?
<Neo31> Ubuntu Global Jam
<Rhonda> Just found it in google. :)
<Neo31> good :)
<Rhonda> Debian has a "request for packaging" list which contains software that people would like to see packaged but noone has picked up yet.
<Neo31> can you pass a link please, Rhonda?
<Rhonda> Go to http://wnpp.debian.net/ and look there. :)
<Rhonda> RFP is the requests for packaging, RFA means Adoption, and RFH is looking for help
<Rhonda> … but there is a legend right below the selections I just notice %-)
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> I compiled 0ad before :)
<Neo31> I guess that's something I could start with
<Rhonda> Please read the corresponding bugreports, some either might have started already with it, or it was too troublesome licensewise. There should be hints or traces of that in the corresponding bugreport.
<Neo31> good, now I got from where to start. can you tell me where to upload the packages (if those are debian packages can I package them on ubuntu and upload to debian) otherwise is there some similar link to ubuntu packaging
<Neo31> yes Rhonda I switched to ffmpeg-gui, it has been left for a long time. may be I can do something with that
<Rhonda> ubuntu packaging isn't so much different than Debian packaging - and you can upload them to mentors.debian.net
<Rhonda> But for Debian you need to not only produce the source package but also a binary one - that is meant to have a fuzzy feeling that people have at least test-built and potentially even tested it
<nigelb> Actually, I like the proposal of decommisioning revu and using mentors.debian.net for Ubuntu and debian to encourage packages going to Debian directly.
<Rhonda> Please use lintian from Debian for checking the result, lintian in Ubuntu is different in some aspects.
<Neo31> sorry, I've got busy with somethings. I hope I can get back soon. so Rhonda do you recommend packaging using debian directly? can I package something from debian to ubuntu otherwise?
<Rhonda> It is suggested to package for Debian and let it sync to Ubuntu.
<Rhonda> You get the second distribution "for free". :)
<Rhonda> … and not only a second one but all the other Debian derivatives, which is much better for the overall free software eco system.
<Rhonda> You have to do the work anyway, and pushing it to Debian instead of Ubuntu (if one has a responsive sponsor, that is), is the better net gain.
<Neo31> ok, I got it. so it will be easier and better to package directly for debian. but just to know, there are people to package from debian to Ubuntu right? can you tell me how that works?
<geser> Neo31: the (source) packages get copied from the Debian repository to Ubuntu
<geser> and only touched by Ubuntu dev if necessary (e.g. doesn't build, patches, library transitions, etc.)
<Neo31> ok geser so we can copy debian source packages and build them for Ubuntu! right!?
<Neo31> can you tell me from where I can get these packages and how I can make sure their are not yet packaged and where to submit?
 * Neo31 is sorry for asking a lot of questions
<geser> yes, that's how it done but you might check if any freezes (in Ubuntu) apply that stop that copying
<Neo31> ok, I will get back to this as soon as I get done with some work here
<Neo31> thanks a lot
<Rhonda> Neo31: The syncing from Debian happens automatically until the freeze sents in. Then a sync request is needed, and later in the release process even freeze exceptions. Should be covered on the wiki if you follow the links to the release schedule of a specific release.
<Neo31> Rhonda, according to this ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PReleaseSchedule ) I can work on importing packages to Ubuntu in december?
<Neo31> LTSDebianImportFreeze
<Rhonda> If they haven't synced for whatever reasons, yes.  And then there are merges, when there are differences (needed)
<jtaylor> wtf
<jtaylor> in semantiks configure script is some 80k binary data
<jtaylor> rest is python
<Neo31> hum, I guess I would just start with some packaging training this time since it is the first Ubuntu Global Jam for my loco. and may be do some packaging for debian (for that you have recommended using debian because lintian is different?)
<Neo31> I guess that may be the best we can do for september :)
<jtaylor> is someone familiar with ocaml here?
<tumbleweed> cyphermox: I think I just ran into bug 524454 (a bunch of UPSs ran flat and the machines came back up without network). What stalled the lucid SRU?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524454 in network-manager (Ubuntu Lucid) "Networking is disabled on boot (usually after suspend/hibernate)" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524454
<geser> jtaylor: not that I know. Try to contact Stéphane Glondu (one of the DD caring for OCaml).
<oier_> Hi, after upgrading with errors to Oneiric (see bug #828759) I get debsums errors on every apt operation (bug #809924). I tried upgrading banshee and firefox after the faulty Oneiric upgrade but since apt exited with the debsum errors they are unusable since then because they freeze on startup.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 828759 in at-spi2-core (Ubuntu Oneiric) "package ubuntu-desktop failed to install/upgrade: brltty-x11 depends on libatspi1.0-0" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/828759
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 809924 in debsums (Ubuntu) "debsums "invalid package name"" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/809924
<oier_> any idea on how to fix apt?
<jtaylor> remove debsums ._.
<oier_> thanks, i'll try
<jtaylor> these debsum errors never stopped apt from working for me, but I still removed it because they annoyed me
<jtaylor> slangasek: fyi with help from #linaro the issue was found, undefined behavior in the code, bug 838197
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 838197 in pari (Ubuntu) "FTBS on armel" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/838197
<slangasek> jtaylor: ah, cool
<phschwartz> Hi all, I am having an issue with a deb that I have build. The package has a post-install script that sets up the software that needs to run along with 2 deps, libicu and expect. If libicu is not installed, it will fail before the post-install as expected, if expect is not installed, it will fail after the post-install and set the status to iU even though all configuration for it is now done.
<phschwartz> What would cause the actions taken when the deps are missing to be different?
<soren> phschwartz: Can you post the output of "dpkg -I yourpackage.deb" on a pastebin somewhere?
<phschwartz> soren: Let me see if I can get it grab it.
<soren> phschwartz: The "pastebinit" utility might be useful.
<phschwartz> soren: behind a firewall on the dev system so not able to use it :(
<soren> phschwartz: E.g. "dpkg -I whatever.deb | pastebinit"
<soren> phschwartz: Ah, ok.
<pdtpatr1ck> Question .. I keep getting this .. what's the remedy please
<pdtpatr1ck> http://pastebin.com/yhgmLgS7
<pdtpatr1ck> ehh looks like i had to be one level down ..
<pdtpatr1ck> but now i'm getting this
<pdtpatr1ck> http://pastebin.com/7QZGAkM7
<jtaylor> pdtpatr1ck: your control file may not be correctly formatted, probably a missing empty line between the source and package paragraph
<jtaylor> also the orig.tar must be in the parent directory
<pdtpatr1ck> jtaylor, it looks like this one here
<pdtpatr1ck> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PackagingOverview
<phschwartz> soren: Install with libicu not installed. http://paste2.org/p/1621487
<soren> phschwartz: Nono. dpkg -I (capital i).
<phschwartz> soren: Install with expect not installed. http://paste2.org/p/1621484 Lines 5 through 31 are my post install.
<phschwartz> ah, let me do that. Didn't realize I did with lowercase
<jtaylor> pdtpatr1ck: exactly like that one?
<phschwartz> soren: http://paste2.org/p/1621494
<soren> phschwartz: Can you do the same for hpccsystems-platform-community_3.2.0-1rcnatty_amd64.deb, please?
<phschwartz> damn, see what happens when I have too many builds in the same dir, I use the wrong one. lol
<pdtpatr1ck> jtaylor, http://paste.ubuntu.com/679182/
<phschwartz> one sec
<phschwartz> soren: http://paste2.org/p/1621496
<soren> phschwartz: Um.. No.
<soren>  Package: hpccsystems-platform
<soren> phschwartz: Wrong package :)
<jtaylor> strange seems ok
<phschwartz> soren: no that is of hpccsystems-platform-community_3.2.0-1rcnatty_amd64.deb
<phschwartz> soren: community_3.2.0-1rc is the version tag
<phschwartz> not sure why it isn't looking formated right in the -I
<soren> phschwartz: Er..
<soren> phschwartz: The version is after the first underscore.
<phschwartz> soren: hmm, didn't know of that req. Would it cause and issue for the package?
<soren> It's not a requirement.
<soren> It's just how they're built.
<soren> How are you building these packages?
<phschwartz> Started from generating from cmake, then went dpkg-buildpackage as cmake was acting up (very large c++ cmake project)
<cjwatson> I would be inclined to call that a requirement even if it technically isn't
<cjwatson> and the policy manual at least says that underscores are disallowed in versions
<phschwartz> cjwatson: do you have the url for the policy manual handy by any chance?
<cjwatson> my browser is closed right now, but just google for Debian policy manual
<cjwatson> should be the first hit
<phschwartz> as it was, ty
<soren> phschwartz: Can you share your debian/control?
<phschwartz> soren: here is what is in control http://paste2.org/p/1621551
<soren> That's it?
<soren> That's the whole thing?
<phschwartz> yeah, seems to look like it got clobbered
<phschwartz> That might be the issue
<phschwartz> let me verify
<soren> That would do it.
<soren> Well... It would do *something*.
<soren> ...and it wouldn't be good.
<phschwartz> yeah, that is whats in it.
<phschwartz> Let me run the regen scripts and see if it fixes it
<phschwartz> ah had to scroll down, Files: is the only other thing in there, and it is a really long list of them
<phschwartz> all in this format
<phschwartz> 32f34ca39e7854bbc3db7d7b434b16bb  opt/HPCCSystems/sbin/configmg
<soren> In debian/control?
<soren> Not sure how you got into that mess, but that's probably where your problems stem from.
<cjwatson> sounds like you copied debian/<whatever>/DEBIAN/control (or some other control file from a *binary* package) into debian/control
<cjwatson> lfaraone: I don't seem to have got that mail.  What address did you send it to?
#ubuntu-motu 2011-09-01
<lfaraone> cjwatson: your irc nick @ubuntu.com? Just resent to @canonical.com.
<dholbach> good morning
<cjwatson> lfaraone: I'm afraid there's still no sign of it, not even in spam folders.  Maybe you could put it on a web page and give me a link?  Sorry ...
<chilicuil> does anyone know what happened with http://hall-of-fame.ubuntu.com/ ?
<Pici> chilicuil: The folks in #ubuntu-community-team probably have some idea.
<paultag> chilicuil: it fell apart
<paultag> chilicuil: people sort of stopped working on it due to other, more high-priority tasks
<paultag> chilicuil: it's on the radar, last I checked, though
<paultag> it's just most of the web guys are swamped
<chilicuil> Pici, paultag thanks for ur comments, I'll check it out, I just wanted to point it out in some flyers I'm making
<paultag> ah, shame
<pdtpatr1ck> Question .. what's the preferred method for building a package.. there's dkpg-buildpackage -rfakeroot .. there's fakeroot dpkg-buildpackage -F .. there's debuild -S -sa and then sudo pbuilder build <package_version.dsc>
<Bachstelze> pdtpatr1ck: everyone has their own prefered method I guess, ultimately they are built on the build servers anyway
<paultag> pdtpatr1ck: pbuilder allows you to catch errors that would only show up in a chroot - such as build-dep errors
<paultag> but dpkg-buildpackage is a skitch faster
<paultag> since you don't have to extract / configure / install packages every time for a test
<paultag> it also won't match versions well - so if you're building for debian sid, ubuntu lucid won't cut it (outside of a pbuilder chroot)
<Bachstelze> also pbuilder lets you build for different releases
<paultag> when in doubt - pbuild
<pdtpatr1ck> Thanks a bunch guys :)
<paultag> :)
<debfx> Laney: do you need any more information for bug #833561?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 833561 in kbuild (Ubuntu) "FFe: Sync kbuild 1:0.1.9998svn2543-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/833561
<Laney> erm, i was away
<Laney> jut got back this evening, let me look later
<debfx> ah, ok
<Laney> debfx: what is needed? just the two syncs?
<debfx> Laney: syncing kbuild and virtualbox-guest-additions-iso and merging virtualbox
<Laney> ok, how much testing have you done?
<Laney> debfx: please explain the whole plan in the bug (or separate bugs if you prefer) & add some screenshots or other description of testing you've done
<Laney> i'm minded to approve though if it's all in order
<debfx> Laney: I've booted an oneiric guest and made sure that the guest additions features still work
<debfx> in general virtualbox 4.1.2 is a bugfix-only release, it's just that it needs a new kbuild version
<Laney> ah alright
<Laney> debfx: there we go
<ajmitch> now will it go into backports or the PPA for those earlier releases we still use? :)
<debfx> thanks
<debfx> ajmitch: definitely into the PPA since I've written a script to automate that :)
<ajmitch> ah nice
* ScottK changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: Oneiric: Feature Freeze - Archive open | Want to get involved with the MOTU? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Sponsor queue: http://bit.ly/fz6AyQ | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs | http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/bugs/rcbugs/
<lfaraone> cjwatson: http://paste.debian.net/128133/
<pdtpatrick_> Which team would I ask this question to? .. why does the shell built-ins navigate better than for instance /usr/bin/less? ... here's an example.
<pdtpatrick_> http://pastebin.com/BLXiiV4M
<pdtpatrick_> notice how if u use cd it would add the /
<pdtpatrick_> when u tab to autocomplete
<pdtpatrick_> when u use less .. if u tab - it just creates a space instead of realizing you're navigating a directory
#ubuntu-motu 2011-09-02
<jmarsden> pdtpatr1ck: I can't duplicate that behaviour, but do not ask teams about bugs.  Please file a bug in LaunchPad against a package, in this case probably bash-completion,  if you think one exists and can describe how to reliably reproduce it.
<dholbach> good morning
<iulian> Morning dholbach.
<dholbach> hey iulian
<hakermania> What is the process to provide update for your app through the update manager?
<nigelb> ~sru
<nigelb> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<nigelb> hakermania: ^
<hakermania> nigelb, thanks, will look in it. May I ask something else? What's the point in having a README and an uninstall script inside the source? For the use of the persons who choose to see the source via apt-get source?
<nigelb> I believe the uninstall is for cleaning up things when your package is deleted. The README should ideally be in /usr/share/doc/PACKAGENAME/
<nigelb> (I may be wrong, and glad to be corrected)
<RAOF> hakermania: Is your app an open-source application, packaged through the normal channels, or is this via developer.canonical.com?
<hakermania> RAOF, who knows :D ? I uploaded to REVU and it's in 11.10's repos
<hakermania> Yes, I assume the former
<hakermania> it's open source
<RAOF> hakermania: Yeah, that's the normal channels :)
<nigelb> g56
<geser> hakermania: the uninstall script is usefull for those who didn't use a package manager to install that software, it doesn't make sense to have it in the package as the package manager takes care of the uninstallation
<hakermania> geser, that's why I asked, I'll let the uninstallation script lay at the tarball only on the next release
<al-maisan> I am looking for an example of a package with multiple binaries (ideally a python and a java binary). Any suggestions?
<al-maisan> rationale: our project (http://openquake.org) consists of java and python sources, I need to package it so that the java sources get installed as a jar and the python sources in the usual way.
<tumbleweed> al-maisan: that's an uncommon combination, can't think of  any. But multiple binary packages isn't that uncommon...
<al-maisan> aha
<tumbleweed> in this case it sounds like you'll need to drive both build systems from your debian/rules
<geser> a package with java and python bindings sounds uncommon
<al-maisan> yeah .. so I will probably need to override the build target .. I still have older packages where java and python are separate .. I can run them through pbuilder and watch what commands are issued..
<tumbleweed> al-maisan: that depends a lot on the contents of this package. If I ca nsee the source, I can probably give hints
<al-maisan> tumbleweed: the source to be packaged is here: https://github.com/gem/openquake/
<tumbleweed> sounds big...
<al-maisan> it has java and openquake sub-directories .. the latter is where the python sources live
<al-maisan> tumbleweed: I am a beginner .. and not even sure whether a single package with  multiple binaries is the best approach to this
<geser> al-maisan: found one source package with java and python bindings: protobuf. But I didn't check if it's a good example or not
<al-maisan> geser: that's great .. will take a look .. thanks!
<cjwatson> lfaraone: dpkg-source: warning: diff `imageshack-uploader-2.2+hg20100408.d802dea89428/debian/patches/1002-fix-FTBFS-libav-0.7.diff' patches file imageshack-uploader-2.2+hg20100408.d802dea89428/ffmpeg_fas.c twice
<cjwatson> lfaraone: it's probably that as an error rather than a warning for whatever reason.  do you want me to fix that up for you and reupload?  it's fairly obvious
<and`>  /WINDOW NAME (status)
<and`> argh :)
<and`> ls
<Pici> and`: not doing much better ;)
<and`> Pici: definitely not :P
<jamespage> al-maisan: zookeeper also produces java and python (and native libraries) so that might be worth a look to
<and`> Pici: I have too much consoles open at this time, and I am getting confused :)
<geser> and`: type Ctrl+D till it's better
<lfaraone> cjwatson: sure, thanks!
<al-maisan> thanks jamespage ! Will take a look.
<thelinuxer> hi guys, I am trying to build this http://desowin.org/gdigi/ . I followed this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<thelinuxer> The install path in the Makefile is $(DESTDIR)/usr/bin  .
<thelinuxer> If I leave it like this i get the following error "install: cannot create regular file `/home/atoulan/workspace/gdigi/gdigi-0.2.0/debian/gdigi/usr/bin': No such file or directory"
<thelinuxer> should I use override_dh_auto_installed  and create the directory ?
<tumbleweed> thelinuxer: dh_installdirs can help you out there
<thelinuxer> tumbleweed: I added this to my rules file dh_auto_install --destdir='/usr/bin'
<thelinuxer> now i get permission denied error
<tumbleweed> thelinuxer: I'd expect that, you don't want it to install into the buildd
<azeem> thelinuxer: the DESTDIR is supposed to be relative to your source package
<tumbleweed> thelinuxer: just put "/usr/bin" in debian/gdigi.dirs
<thelinuxer> tumbleweed: thanks, it's working. will bug u again if i need anything else
<thelinuxer> tumbleweed: :)
<cjwatson> lfaraone: uploaded; the only change from your upload was to run 'quilt refresh'.  thanks!
<cjwatson> lfaraone: and I built it directly against libav 0.7 since that just hit unstable yesterday
<lfaraone> cjwatson: awesome. thanks for catching that, I'll have to remember to check for warnings next time. (perhaps ftpmaster scripts treat warnings as errors)
#ubuntu-motu 2011-09-03
<tumbleweed> Quintasan: don't you want to look at dappermuis' request in #kubuntu-devel for me? :) (We're doing global jamming)
<Quintasan> tumbleweed: I can't see anything in backlog here :S
<tumbleweed> Quintasan: hrm, bug 749189
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 749189 in k9copy (Ubuntu Oneiric) "k9copy version 2.3.6-0ubuntu1 failed to build on i386" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/749189
<tumbleweed> dappermuis: hi, just pointed Quintasan at the bug
<Quintasan> tumbleweed: I'll look at it today
<Quintasan> like in an hour
 * Quintasan has to buy book to school
<tumbleweed> thanks :)
<dappermuis> tumbleweed, Quintasan: thanks
<ari-tczew> hello
<ari-tczew> I check package by lintian pedantic and got this fail: http://lintian.debian.org/tags/no-upstream-changelog.html and my d/rules looks following: http://paste.debian.net/128278/ what is wrong with override? directory: http://paste.debian.net/128279/
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: I really wouldn't worry about overriding pedantic lintian tags
<tumbleweed> jtaylor: any idea if automake 1.4 causes trouble with ld as needed?
<tumbleweed> looking at bug 771103, and it looks like automake is generating a crazy linking gcc command line
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 771103 in ratpoison (Ubuntu Oneiric) "ratpoison version 1.4.5-2 failed to build on amd64 with GCC-4.6/oneiric" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771103
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: so there is no way to fix it?
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: oh, right you mean dh_ override
<tumbleweed> yeah, it looks like you are doing the right thing
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: I guess so, but still error exist :/
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: I found that discussion http://old.nabble.com/Lintian-reports-P%3A-no-upstream-changelog-even-though-its-intended-in-Ubuntu-td30678225.html
<tumbleweed> oh, right pkgbinarymangler :)
<ari-tczew> lfaraone wrote that pkgbinarymangler removes Changelog file
<ari-tczew> is it true?
<tumbleweed> yes
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: so there is nothing to do and ignore warning?
<tumbleweed> correct
<jtaylor> tumbleweed: I think automake was patched at some point to do it correctly, don't know which version though
<jtaylor> autoreconf should fix the makefile for ratpoison
<tumbleweed> I just noticed a LDFLAGS with LIBS in that I missed
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: ok thanks, so clementine will be merged in Debian soon.
<ari-tczew> :-)
<Barzogh> Hello everybody :)
<Quintasan> dappermuis, tumbleweed: This is kinda more tricky than I expected
<Quintasan> I'll ask o #kubuntu-devel in some time since I have to go now
<tumbleweed> bdrung: syncpackage-close-bugs pushed (and tested on bug 840385)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 840385 in kcollectd (Ubuntu) "Sync kcollectd 0.9-2.1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/840385
<Barzogh> i uploaded my first package a hour ago but i had some warnings , i re-packaged it with correction , but how can  i delete the previous one frome EVU please?
<bdrung> Barzogh: IIRC, just upload the new one
<Laney> just upload it again
<Laney> but you should really get it into Debian. REVU isn't very functional.
<Barzogh> oh, well i'll do that for all the new packages i'll make ,  thanks
<Laney> yeah :-)
<Laney> have a look on http://wiki.debian.org/Teams for one which matches your packages
<Laney> also come to #debian-ubuntu on OFTC if you need help getting them in there
<Barzogh> i'm' there too :)
<Laney> awesome
<jmarsden> apt-get build-dep ubiquity   installs both python2.6-dev and python2.7-dev (under Oneiric Beta1) -- is this expected behaviour?
<tumbleweed> jmarsden: that's normal behavior for python libraries, so that they can be built, and have their test suite run, with all supported python versions.
<jmarsden> Oh, OK.  Thanks.
<tumbleweed> as long as the binary packages don't depend on both python versions, it's good
#ubuntu-motu 2011-09-04
<kovid> hello everyone
<tumbleweed> bdrung: there, some u-d-t things for you to review (I'm off to dinner)
<ESphynx> Hi guys :) what's the MOTU?
<highvoltage> hakuna matata?
<jtaylor> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<ESphynx> oh nice :)
<ESphynx> Would anyone be willing to help out in packaging our SDK? :)
<jtaylor> do you have any specfic questions?
<micahg> ESphynx: you might want to take a look at this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<jtaylor> general advice: unless it is ubuntu specific software it is best to get it packaged in debian, ubuntu will then get it automatically
<ESphynx> yeah getting it pacakged in debian is what I was hoping for
<micahg> ESphynx: you can check out mentors.debian.net and #debian-mentors on OFTC
<ESphynx> jtaylor: I am kindof looking for a kind soul to be the debian package maintainer.. I might actually have someone in mind, but he might need hand-holding to get started
<ESphynx> I guess https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete should be a good start. Thanks.
<jtaylor> ESphynx: what kind of software is it
<ESphynx> jtaylor: It's an IDE, GUI toolkit, 2D/3D graphics engine, cross-platform library, compiler for the eC language...
<jtaylor> you can ask in #debian-mentors on irc.debian.org if someone is interested, also the debian-mentors@lists.debian.org might help
<ESphynx> We actually already have a debian package, with the debian/ folder and all ... ( https://launchpad.net/~ecere-team/+archive/ppa/+packages ) I'd just like to be reminded how to update the package
<ESphynx> ah thanks!
#ubuntu-motu 2012-08-27
<xnox> Laney: compare http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/ghc.html with http://people.canonical.com/~xnox/transitions/ghc.html
<xnox> i just used the junk branch & debcheck from the archive
<Laney> bdrung: ScottK: What's the developers' roundtable? An open Q&A session?
<bdrung> Laney: yes
<Laney> ah
<Laney> on IRC or hangout or?
<bdrung> on IRC
<bdrung> as part of the ubuntu developer week
<Laney> yes, I saw it on the schedule
<ScottK> When is it?
 * ScottK recalls he sort of volunteered for it.
<Laney> ScottK: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Thursday 1900UTC
<ScottK> Handy.  My flight will have landed by then ...
<Laney> xnox:
<Laney> oops
<Laney> did you have ben download the Packages file itself or did you use them from somewhere else?
<Laney> can you diff against one one from archive.u.c?
<jocarter> ♬/win 24
<Laney> wow
<Laney> jocarter: how did you typo that?!
<jocarter> heh, I was going to paste lyrics in another channel, then got distracted
<Laney> ⤈
<jocarter> then typed <esc> 8 to get to #ubuntu-motu
<jocarter> and then typed /win without thinking
<Laney> aha
<Laney> must be annoying having to /win all the time
 * Laney has alt + 0-9a-zA-Z to jump between windows
<jocarter> yeah that's pretty much what I do all day long
<jocarter> I have it for the first 19 (I think that's irssi default), but need to bind another row
<jocarter> I'm too busy typing /win all day to set that up.
 * Laney buys shares in "/" "w" "i" and "n" keys
 * Laney starts highlighting jocarter in different channels
<xnox> Laney: not sure what I did there, but my links all point to PTS & wanna-build so my local ben might be a bit split brain =/
<Laney> heh
<Laney> use lp:ubuntu-transition-tracker
<iulian> Hmm, it seems that Laney has found a quicker way to rebuild packages. Wonder if he wants to share it with a mere mortal.
<Laney> iulian: gnu parallel
<Laney> 8 cores
<jtaylor> ♥ gnu parallel
<jtaylor> its even packaged now
<jtaylor> although in a non-sane way ._.
<Laney> iulian: parallel -j 8 -i sh -c "echo 'Rebuilding {}'; sbuild -d quantal -s -A -q {} || rm {}" -- *.dsc
<Laney> that's the core
<iulian> Uh nice.
<Laney> so it deletes packages that don't rebuild
<Laney> then you dch --rebuild the ones that are remaining
<Laney> and sign/upload *_source.changes
<v0lksman> hello!  I just tried to include a new package in reprepro and messed up my gpg passphrase...now when I re-run include it skips all the packages cause they are already included (but not exported).  How do I fix this?
<Laney> heh
<Laney> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/quantal-changes/2012-August/007858.html
<Laney> I forgot to set my DEB*
<iulian> Laney: That's how I noticed. :)
<ajmitch> yeah, nice changed-by ;)
<Laney> failed-by: Iain Lane
<iulian> Hehe.
<jtaylor> hehe, sort of happened to me a while back to, I sponsored mergomatic :)
<DktrKranz> mergomatic?
<jtaylor> with mergomatic you also see a nice history of failures :)
<Laney> DktrKranz: merges.ubuntu.com
<jtaylor> edited the changelog with vim instead of dch -e ._.
<DktrKranz> ah, I thought it was a package ;)
<Laney> heh
<DktrKranz> I have had to sue it to infringe name of debomatic
<iulian> :)
#ubuntu-motu 2012-08-28
<ScottK> Laney: If you don't use -k with debsign and insist on the name/address matching it catches those sorts of things.
<dholbach> good morning
<iulian> Morning dholbach.
<dholbach> hi iulian
<iulian> How's it going? All good?
<dholbach> yep all good over here - today is the start of UDW as well
<dholbach> how about you? how are you doing?
<iulian> dholbach: Good good. I'm not too bad. Quite busy with my studies.
<iulian> Err, I don't like when packages segfault.
<Laney> yay
<Laney> we got enough of the transition done to allow me to upgrade
<xnox> Laney: lol =) haskell lover
<dupondje> item.IsTrusted
<tumbleweed> False
<dupondje> But why False sometimes?
<dupondje> where is it set,checked?
<tumbleweed> what's the context?
<dupondje> running a custom repository (with reprepro), this contains 1:1 copies of debs
<dupondje> but when running unattended-upgrade it gives IsTrusted:False
<dupondje> which caused the package to be blacklisted
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek is starting in a bit more than 10 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<exodus> dholbach, sweet
<g0twig> hey there
<g0twig> can you help to package my app properly for USC ? Its a unity lens
<jtaylor> meh feature freeze is past and morph starts porting some stuff I want to py3 ._.
<micahg> jtaylor: that's why we have FFes assuming there's a good reason to get it in
<jtaylor> now I have to think of a good reason besides I want it :)
<iulian> jtaylor: You should've not said that out loud. :)
<micahg> jtaylor: py3 is a goal for quantal (not complete), might be enough :)
<micahg> ScottK: looks like gregoa fixed wv2 for you
#ubuntu-motu 2012-08-29
<micahg> ajmitch: ping about backports open at feature freeze LP stuff :)
<ajmitch> micahg: pong about replacement system sitting behind me for dead hardware at home ;)
<micahg> ajmitch: heh, I just had to swap out RAM last night myself :)
 * ajmitch had it go kaput altogether
<ajmitch> yes it's been on my todo list to get it in, sorry I missed FF
<micahg> ajmitch: anytime before R would be fine IMHO :)
<ajmitch> sooner the better
<ajmitch> I'll bug StevenK to help me land it soon, he won't mind much
 * StevenK glares at ajmitch.
<ajmitch> you did offer
<ScottK> micahg: Cool.
<ScottK> Thanks for letting me know.
<oly> hi, I am quite new to debian packageing, is anyone able to shed some light on this error ? E: geany-plugin-code-snippets: dir-in-usr-local usr/local/share/
<oly> I am also getting this error using a slightly different rules file which has me stumped, rmdir: failed to remove `debian/geany-plugin-code-snippets/usr/local/share/geany/geanypy/plugins/geany-snippets': Directory not empty
<oly> why the build process would be creating files it can then not delete later on is a tad strange
<geser> it's not a file but a non-empty directory you try to remove
<oly> yeah i get that but i dont get why, as its all pretty much done and handled by the build process as far as i can tell
<oly> I am no longer doing anything in the rules file and leaving it to the helpers to manage
<oly> I basically have %:	dh $@ in my rules file
<oly> this is a python program, and i have created similar projects and not hit the issue
<oly> I have everything on launchpad bzr branch lp:~oly/geany-code-snippets/trunk
<oly> and i am building with bzr-buildpackage -- -uc -us if thats any help, the debian files are in the repository as well if anyone has any ideas
<geser> your debian/install files mentions to copy the geany-snippets directory to there (/usr/local/...)
<oly> yeah, its the path for the plugin folder for geany
<geser> a package shouldn't install to /usr/local/...
<geser> does geany find the plugins also in /usr/share/geany/...?
<oly> hum, maybe will look see if that exists
<geser> if yes then let your debian/install install it there (simply remove the /local from the path)
<oly> does not exist, but i recon your onto something geser :)
<oly> got a feeling my machines have geany compiled from source, instead of from the debian file which could be why the paths are different
<oly> I will setup a vm to test this out, thank you for your time.
<oly> well changing the path fixes all my issues at least, so i know its definitely the /usr/local causing me the issues :)
<marcos> hello everybody.
<marcos> someone Can you tell me about "edit-patch" command? i try create a new patch for hello package but "no series file found" error occurs.
<marcos> may be this is a basic question, but i'm a n00b :)
<marcos> developer n00b*
<arand> That sounds like there are no current patches? 'series' is normally the patch "index" file
<marcos> arand: very curious. the help say to create a new patch with edit-patch.
<marcos> where is series file?
<arand> Which help?
<marcos> arand: man page. sorry.
<marcos> "It  can  also be used to incorporate new patches."
<arand> I'm not sure if it would work if you just "mkdir debian/patches; touch debian/patches/series" ...
<marcos> doesn't work :(
<marcos> may be i wait for class about patches in ubuntu developer week to learn how i can make a patch
<marcos> by the way, there's a channel about ubuntu cloud? i have a specific question about juju and cloud.
<Bachstelze> marcos: "new patches" here means "adding a patch when patches already exist"
<Bachstelze> if there are no patchs you have to create a patch system before
<marcos> Bachstelze: first create a .patch file. second: add to source?
<marcos> Bachstelze: or: exist a patch. add another patch?
<Bachstelze> marcos: to create the first patch you can use quilt directly for example
<marcos> Bachstelze: ok. thanks. the session about patches on developer week may be very helpful :)
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 2 starting in ~15 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<FlowRiser> uhmm, hello :D
<FlowRiser> I want to develop a new login screen for Ubuntu. What's the best way to do this ? (to make it as lightweight as necessary)
 * ogra_ thought that was actually the purpose of lightdm
<FlowRiser> oh, hi ogra;
<FlowRiser> ogra_: it is, but i want to style it up a bit
<FlowRiser> and to be honest, i find the lightdm documentation lacking
<xnox> FlowRiser: "style it  up" visuals or code/features? There are multiple lightdm login screen (greeters) providers in: gtk, kde, and other toolkits. (html/css as well or am I wrong)
<xnox> FlowRiser: pull the sample code with apt-get source and hack away.
<FlowRiser> xnox: i tried to do that, but they just won't make sense for me; Is it possible to use C++/GTK ?
<FlowRiser> xnox: i found a python sample, a commented sample; That i can convert to c++, but i'm not sure if the headers will work ...
<FlowRiser> My main problem is that the most sample codes are not commented at all
<xnox> my opinion "you are doing it wrong if you are using C++ & GTK", but it should still all work just fine.
<xnox> FlowRiser: take Qt sample/greeter. It's in C++. Look at the unity greeter (is it gtk? i think it is)
<xnox> for equivalent gtkmm stuff.
<FlowRiser> so gtkmm is for c++ ?
<FlowRiser> this works
<FlowRiser> wow
<FlowRiser> thanks :D
<FlowRiser> xnox: But why do you think, it is wrong to use C++ & GTK ?
<xnox> FlowRiser: because GTK is a C toolkit for C and it implements it's own object model. gtkmm are C++ bindings with C++ objects.
<xnox> using C implementations of objects in C++ is not sensible at all.
<xnox> C++ & gtkmm is somewhat sensible
<FlowRiser> xnox: Thanks allot! This is handy info, and the code makes sense to me now :)
<FlowRiser> When i finish my greeter, how can i make it public ?
<Manoj> #hackerrank
#ubuntu-motu 2012-08-30
<elopio> hello.
<elopio> anyone around to help me with a simple debian bug?
<elopio> tumbleweed: ping.
<dholbach> good morning
<Rhonda> elopio: If you would describe your issue I could have answered now - instead I have to ask: what problem do you have? :)
<FlowRiser> Hey all :)
<FlowRiser> How can I test a greeter using lightdm ?
<exodus> Hello FlowRiser, here are two links about the subject:
<exodus> http://www.mattfischer.com/blog/?p=5
<FlowRiser> exodus, thanks :D
<exodus> FlowRiser, you want to edit the lightdm.conf
<FlowRiser> oh, i see; then put the name of my preferred greeter
<FlowRiser> thanks :)
<exodus> FlowRiser, exactly, the blog post shows you how, but if you're not up for the read, check /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek last day starting in 13 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<elopio> Rhonda: I know :) But I don't want an answer, I would like somebody to help me for around ten minutes sending my first patch to debian.
<elopio> anyone interested in giving me a hand?
<tumbleweed> there are people here who will help you
<tumbleweed> !ask | elopio
<ubottu> elopio: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tumbleweed> where are you stuck?
<tumbleweed> I know it seems rude to just ask, but it really works best when you aren't relying on  one person to help you, but rather everyone who is around
<elopio> tumbleweed: I attended your class and dholbach's. Now I want to fix this:
<elopio> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=682011
<ubottu> Debian bug 682011 in sikuli-ide "sikuli-ide: typo on the package description" [Minor,Open]
<elopio> tumbleweed: I did quilt edit and refresh as you mentioned, with the fix.
<elopio> I tried to debuild, and it failed. And I don't know what to do next. Let me get you the error.
<tumbleweed> elopio: ok, quilt isn't relevant here, because it's a change to the debian packaging
<tumbleweed> I actually don't think there's anything that needs to be done
<tumbleweed> that bug report contains a good "verbal patch"
<elopio> tumbleweed: hum, I know. But I filed it like a month ago, and hasn't been fixed.
<tumbleweed> debian is currently in feature freeze, so minor things like that are not likely to get much attention until wheezy releases
<tumbleweed> even if it wasn't in the freeze, that's just something one would normally roll into the next upload. Not something that would be fixed on its own
<elopio> tumbleweed: and I wanted to use it to learn how to send the patch to debian. I still don't understand the workflow.
<tumbleweed> ok, if you want to generate a patch: modify the source, add a changelog entry, debuild -S, and debdiff
<elopio> tumbleweed: and then send it by mail? Is there no way for me to propose a merge like in launchpad?
<tumbleweed> elopio: you send it by email to 682011@bugs.debian.org
<tumbleweed> if you look at the PTS page for sikuli, you'll see that teh packaging is in git
<tumbleweed> but really, for almost everything, just e-mailing a patch or two is the easiest
<elopio> ok, I get it. And this is really easy, the patch that way makes no sense. I better look for a different one.
<elopio> tumbleweed: ok, a question. When I did pull-lp-source sikuli-ide I got 4 things.
<elopio> a folder, a .tar.gz, a .dsc and a .build.
<elopio> can you explain to me what are they?
<elopio> oh, and an .orig.tar.gz
<tumbleweed> elopio: http://wiki.debian.org/IntroDebianPackaging covers a lot of this
<elopio> all right, thanks.
<elopio> other question. Should I use pbuilder to create a sid chroot, right?
<tumbleweed> or sbuild. personally, I use sbuild
<elopio> good. Thanks. I'll be playing around and come back with more questions :)
<TheLordOfTime> anyone knokw where i can find the SRU queue, for items pending review for an SRU?  or should i just poke someone on the SRU team and ask?
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: in proposed or not accepted yet?
<tumbleweed> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+queue?queue_state=1 are the things uploaded to precise and not accepted by SRU team yet
<TheLordOfTime> micahg:  in proposed, last i heard, according to the sponsor for that package (its in Main, but...)
<TheLordOfTime> (was awaiting SRU team approval last i checked, which was 3 days ago)
<tumbleweed> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html once they are accepted
 * micahg is confused, but now you have both links :)
<TheLordOfTime> micahg:  i don't have upload rights.  The sponsor who I worked with uploaded the changed package to precise-proposed, and i was curious whether the SRU team had accepted it yet or not :P
<TheLordOfTime> if its still in proposed, its not accepted :P
<tumbleweed> TheLordOfTime: no
<tumbleweed> TheLordOfTime: uplaods to precise-proposed have to be accepted by the SRU team
<TheLordOfTime> tumbleweed:  really?
<tumbleweed> before they are published in precise-proposed
<tumbleweed> then they have to age for a week and be verified, before being copied to -updates
<TheLordOfTime> ah, wait its in the upload queue
 * TheLordOfTime misread
<TheLordOfTime> tbh, i'd be stabbing the SRU team left and right if it weren't for the PPA i published the fix for the package to... the package has a regression that popped up between oneiric and precise, which prevents php5 from reporting errors back to the webserver (at least in nginx), and fixes an (obscure, but possible to encounter) issue of a segfault.
<TheLordOfTime> i just needed the links, though, thanks.
<tumbleweed> they've just had a point release, we can give them some slack :)
<TheLordOfTime> tumbleweed:  *shrugs* a medium priority and a high priority bug sometimes pique my interest.  especially when they affect my production environments :P
 * Laney slides a glance towards iulian
 * Laney wonders if he might have a few spare minutes to upload some cheeky rebuilds tonight
 * Laney will be out
<Laney> starting now. ttyl!
<highvoltage> byelaney
<iulian> Laney: Certainly.
<TheLordOfTime> anyone able to help me in figuring out why debuild -S is ignoring the orig.tar.gz in a given package build?
<TheLordOfTime> hello?
<Bachstelze> TheLordOfTime: most probably the filename doesn't match the package name
<TheLordOfTime> Bachstelze:  unlikely, the .orig.tar.gz was built with dh_make --createorig
<TheLordOfTime> it literally shows right there
<TheLordOfTime> 4.0K drwxrwxr-x 4 teward teward 4.0K Aug 30 17:56 formatjunkie-1.04/
<TheLordOfTime> 148K -rw-rw-r-- 1 teward teward 145K Aug 30 17:56 formatjunkie_1.04.orig.tar.gz
<TheLordOfTime> :/
<TheLordOfTime> Bachstelze:  this is the debuild -S output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1176749/
<Bachstelze> uh, what exactly do you mean by "ignoring"?
<TheLordOfTime> oh wait hang on
 * TheLordOfTime tests something
<TheLordOfTime> ah, figured out why
<TheLordOfTime> somehow, it generated a changelog that had other data in it o.O
<TheLordOfTime> Bachstelze:  by "ignore" i meant that it was omitting the .orig.tar.gz file as part of the source package
<TheLordOfTime> so LP PPAs would autoreject
<Bachstelze> that's normal, you have to use debuild -S -sa
<Bachstelze> to include the source in the upload
<TheLordOfTime> i think i already had that defined...
<TheLordOfTime> ... somewhere *checks*
<Bachstelze> your debuild output says you don't
<TheLordOfTime> *shrugs*
<TheLordOfTime> i just rebuilt it and it built now *shrugs*
<Bachstelze> the default is to not include it because normally the source is already up
<TheLordOfTime> is there a way i can perpetually tell it to always include the source tarball?
<Bachstelze> no
<TheLordOfTime> Bachstelze:  even if that's the case, PPAs want that anyways, so...
<Bachstelze> er
<Bachstelze> probably but it would be a bad idea <= better phrasing
<TheLordOfTime> there's no harm, though, if in ~/.devscripts i have DEBUILD_DPKG_BUILDPACKAGE_OPTS=-kKEYID
<TheLordOfTime> right?
 * TheLordOfTime has about 7 different GPG keys on this system
<TheLordOfTime> (not all are for Ubuntu :P)
<Bachstelze> ase don the same source tarball)
<Bachstelze> ugh
<Bachstelze> TheLordOfTime: that's fine, you can even put -sa ther eif you want, but you will get a package rejected if you want to upload a new version of the same package (ie. based on the same source tarball)
<Bachstelze> the server will not let you upload the same source tarball twice (hence why it' snot uploaded by default, you only do it once)
<TheLordOfTime> Bachstelze:  then why was it not recognizing this as a new package i wonder...
<TheLordOfTime> *shrugs*
<Bachstelze> TheLordOfTime: how would it do that? it would have to probe the archive to see if the tarball is already up there, that would be unconvenient
<Bachstelze> for example then you can't build packages while offline
<TheLordOfTime> this convo's going nowhere...
 * TheLordOfTime returns to checking whether the upload was accepted
<TheLordOfTime> Bachstelze:  i think my system was just having a hissy fit
<TheLordOfTime> it started doing that a bit after a small power surge about an hour ago
#ubuntu-motu 2012-08-31
<dholbach> good morning
<geser> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey geser
<alo21> hi all
<alo21> I have just read some guides.... and I am wondering what should I do now
<alo21> can someone follow me for a short period of time?
<FlowRiser> I want to see what's inside a library, can i do that ?
<Zhenech> get the source?
<FlowRiser> i have the source
<FlowRiser> Zhenech: i got it using apt-get install liblightdm
<FlowRiser> Zhenech, i'm sorry i'm a newb, is that the source ?
<Zhenech> apt-get source liblightdm will give you the source
<FlowRiser> Zhenech, i see, thanks
<FlowRiser> Zhenech,  where will it save the source code ?
<Zhenech> it will tell you :)
<FlowRiser> Zhenech, thanks alot :D
<alo21> hi..
<alo21> when I am upgrading a package, should I put "quantal" as release?
<alo21> yofel: could help me for a while?
<tumbleweed> alo21: the release in the changelog is the release you are uploading to
<tumbleweed> which is almost always going to be the development release, currently: quantal
<alo21> tumbleweed: for example I am trying to fix this (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gajim/+bug/1044292)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1044292 in gajim (Ubuntu) "[new-upstream]Gajim 0.15.1" [Undecided,New]
<alo21> tumbleweed: Is a good idea to put 'quantal'?
<tumbleweed> yes
<alo21> tumbleweed: and as I learnd I should write 'new upstream' as a comment. Right?
<alo21> new upstream release*
<tumbleweed> yes, and then mention all teh packaging changes you had to make (if there are any)
<alo21> tumbleweed: I have just applied the debdiff to the new version
<alo21> tumbleweed: Should I list it?
<tumbleweed> no, that's not a change
<tumbleweed> does this new release have new features? or only bugfixes?
<alo21> tumbleweed: how I know it?
<alo21> tumbleweed: I did not introduce any other changes, a part joining the debdiff
<tumbleweed> alo21: read the diff? look at the upstream commit history?
<tumbleweed> from the changelog in the bug, the only potential issue looks like farsight -> farstream (I don't know enough about them to know offhand how invasive that is)
<alo21> Nafallo:
<alo21> Nafallo: hi.. I am fixing this bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gajim/+bug/1044292)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1044292 in gajim (Ubuntu) "[new-upstream]Gajim 0.15.1" [Undecided,New]
<alo21> and I create the package. Where should I upload it?
<Nafallo> alo21: sorry. I haven't touched the package for years, and I probably haven't got upload rights anymore.
<Nafallo> -EPERSON
<mitya57> alo21: I think you should contact the current maintainer (check https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gajim for his name)
<alo21> Nafallo: ok.. thanks
<Nafallo> actually, looking at that page, we're using the debian package these days
<Nafallo> alo21: don't touch it. the only thing necessary is getting it synced from debian :-)
<Nafallo> what's the pre-release freeze currently in effect about?
<alo21> Nafallo: I downloaded the source from the website (http://gajim.org/downloads.php?lang=en#tarball). Isn't right?
<Nafallo> alo21: no
<Nafallo> alo21: it's a sync from Debian these days. not an ubuntu package at all.
<alo21> Nafallo: ok
<Nafallo> we're in beta1 freeze?
<Laney> yesyes
<Laney> DOUBLE YES
<Nafallo> :-)
<Nafallo> so yeah, get it synced. it's a bugfix release :-)
<Nafallo> gajim (0.15-1.1) unstable; urgency=high
<Nafallo>   * Non-maintainer upload by the Security Team.
<Nafallo>   * Fix CVE-2012-2093: insecure use of temporary files when convering LaTeX
<Nafallo>     IM messages to png images. Closes: #668710
<ubottu> src/common/latex.py in Gajim 0.15 allows local users to overwrite arbitrary files via a symlink attack on a temporary latex file, related to the get_tmpfile_name function. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2012-2093)
<Nafallo>  -- Luk Claes <email address hidden>  Sat, 16 Jun 2012 18:22:00 +0200
<Nafallo> even better. security release.
<Nafallo> should probably get synced to precise-security as well
<alo21> Nafallo: So... reguarding ubuntu 12.10, I was able to upgrade package until July 5th. Right?
<dholbach> lfaraone_, lfaraone__: do you know which version of the sugar source packages in Ubuntu should be current right now?
<dholbach> it seems like there's a few merge proposals for older versions of it and I'm not quite sure if they should have been replaced or anything
<ScottK> dholbach: Sugar is pretty unmaintained in Debian and Ubuntu ATM.  It's a mess.
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> it just wasn't clear to me what to do with the packages that are in Ubuntu but not in Debian
<dholbach> it's hard to figure out if they're needed somewhere
<Laney> I mailed him about the packageset the other day and he indicated that the maintenance effort (at least in the distro) is no more
<ScottK> I'd remove anything in Ubuntu that's not in Debian since no one in Ubuntu is looking after them.
<alo21> can someone follow me step by step via this long trip?
<jbicha> dholbach: I agree with ScottK, we should remove the old Sugar packages that were remove in Debian
<dholbach> agrandi's fixes in http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring/ made me aware of it
<jbicha> http://bugs.debian.org/674547
<ubottu> Debian bug 674547 in ftp.debian.org "RM: sugar-base-0.86 -- ROM; obsolete Sugar version" [Normal,Open]
<dholbach> there seem to be some 0.84 bits in the archive as well
<DktrKranz> dholbach: ScottK: I had some conversations with Jonas, here are some useful bits: http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/debian-olpc-devel/2011-October/003723.html http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/debian-olpc-devel/2012-May/003943.html
<DktrKranz> also, that should clarify other versioned packages shouldn't be versioned at all
<dholbach> great
<tumbleweed> the ubuntu-only sugar bits do look fairly neglected http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/neglected/ (newest one was touched 2 years ago)
<DktrKranz> that reminds me, I should ask for potential 0.88 removal
#ubuntu-motu 2012-09-01
<manoj> hi , i have recently tried to contribute to ubuntu , and i have done fixing spelling errors in description (http://lintian.ubuntuwire.org/quantal/tags/spelling-error-in-description.html) ..can anybody tell me what should i do after this
<tumbleweed> manoj: http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/fixing-a-bug.html
<manoj> thnaks
<alo21> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<alo21> !ping | alo21
<ubottu> alo21, please see my private message
<pillarsdotnet> Packaging question: How can I make an amd64 package depend on libjpeg62:i386 ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/502920
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 502920 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Canon UFR II driver needs packaging" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<jtaylor> you can't so far I know
<jtaylor> but you might be able to make an i386 package that is installable on amd64
<pillarsdotnet> Was afraid of that. So I need to make a package with ... what's that tool that creates an empty package just for dependency sake?
<jtaylor> equiv
<pillarsdotnet> Yup. found it.
<pillarsdotnet> So I need to make equivs part of the build-deps.
<jtaylor> why would you need equiv?
<pillarsdotnet> Seriously, nobody has done this already? Something like ia32-libs but that includes libjpeg62?
<pillarsdotnet> Hate to reinvent the wheel.
<jtaylor> that was done in the past, its now replaced with a proper multiarch
<pillarsdotnet> Need to make cndrvcups-ufr2-uk and cndrvcups-ufr2-us depend on libjpeg62:i386
<jtaylor> for what distributions do you want to build?
<pillarsdotnet> Because Canon is including a binary blob in their source and the blob depends on libjpeg62:i386
<pillarsdotnet> Doesn't matter -- debian packaging, though.
<jtaylor> it does matter
<pillarsdotnet> I'm running Ubuntu but should work equally well for stock debian.
<jtaylor> because the method has changed
<pillarsdotnet> k.
<jtaylor> in the past you used ia32-libs
<pillarsdotnet> Right now I just care about Ubuntu.
<jtaylor> now (= precise, wheezy) you use multiarch
<pillarsdotnet> ia32-libs does not include libjpeg62.
<jtaylor> on which distribution?
<pillarsdotnet> Ubuntu.
<jtaylor> which version?
<pillarsdotnet> 12.04
<jtaylor> 12.04 has no real ia32-libs anymore
<pillarsdotnet> Funny, 'cuz I have it installed.
<jtaylor> you can just install libjpeg62:i386 on amd64
<jtaylor> it still exists but is empty
<pillarsdotnet> okay, it's a transition package that depends on ia32-libs-multiarch
<pillarsdotnet> and ia32-libs-multiarch does not include libjpeg62
<pillarsdotnet> so... doesn't provide what I need.
<pillarsdotnet> Not all of it, anyway.
<jtaylor> because it doesn't need to
<jtaylor> just only build a i386 package and install that on amd64
<jtaylor> it will pull all dependecies
<pillarsdotnet> So there's no way to build an amd64 package that depends on a i386 package.
<pillarsdotnet> That's what you're telling me.
<jtaylor> you can still do it, but there is not much reason to do so anymore
<pillarsdotnet> Well, there is a reasson.
<jtaylor> which one?
<pillarsdotnet> Want to print to a Canon UFR II printer.
<pillarsdotnet> (why oh why is it that every time I ask for help doing something, I first have to convince somebody that yes, I really do need to do what I'm asking for help with?)
<jtaylor> because I'm still not clear what the problem is
<jtaylor> libjpeg can't be it because that is multiarched
<pillarsdotnet> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService
<pillarsdotnet> bah.
<pillarsdotnet> wrong link.
<pillarsdotnet> jtaylor: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/502920
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 502920 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Canon UFR II driver needs packaging" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<pillarsdotnet> In short, after installing the Canon driver, I have to run "apt-get install libjpeg62:i386"
<pillarsdotnet> Would be nice if that were taken care of by the dependencies.
<pillarsdotnet> But can't do that.
<pillarsdotnet> Suppose I can add "apt-get install libjpeg62:i386" to the pre-install script but that seems a bit too hackish.
<pillarsdotnet> Simply making it depend on libjpeg62 won't fix the problem.
<jtaylor> you have the source for the driver?
<pillarsdotnet> Did you even look at the link?
<jtaylor> yes but I don't understand why the software is gpl (= open source) but does not work on amd64?
<pillarsdotnet> Because it doesn't really conform to gpl.  It includes a binary blob.
<pillarsdotnet> See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/502920/+attachment/3280856/+files/build-Linux_UFRII-driver.sh
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 502920 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Canon UFR II driver needs packaging" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<jtaylor> well the solution is: create a i386 package that depends on libjpeg
<pillarsdotnet> Nevertheless, it's either play by their rules or don't print.
<jtaylor> don't create an amd64 one
<pillarsdotnet> Yes, I already came to that conclusion, And the easiest way to do that is with equivs.
<pillarsdotnet> So therefore I need to add equivs to the build-deps.
<jtaylor> you can't build a package within a package
<jtaylor> where is the packaging source?
<pillarsdotnet> I'm talking about editing the debian/control file.
<pillarsdotnet> See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/502920/+attachment/3280856/+files/build-Linux_UFRII-driver.sh
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 502920 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Canon UFR II driver needs packaging" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<jtaylor> ok so its not a proper package
<pillarsdotnet> I thought I said that already.
<jtaylor> then equiv or deb-reversion is probably the easiest solution
<pillarsdotnet> What is deb-reversion?
<jtaylor> just a tool to mess with the internals of a package
<pillarsdotnet> nm. http://man.he.net/man1/deb-reversion
<jtaylor> in principle just a sort of wrapper to dpkg -x dpkg -b
<pillarsdotnet> no, equivs would be the thing to use.
<pillarsdotnet> Not interested in patching their packged .deb, only their "source".
<pillarsdotnet> Do you know of any way I can search for an Ubuntu package which depends on libjpeg62 and exists for i386 but not for amd64?
<pillarsdotnet> Again, just trying not to reinvent the wheel.
<pillarsdotnet> Something like "ia32-libs-multiarch-compat"
<jtaylor> not jpeg, but e,g. zsnes or ecere are i386 only
<jtaylor> they don't need ia32-libs anymore since multiarch
<pillarsdotnet> Specifically need to pull in libjpeg62:i386
<jtaylor> ia32-libs was ugly, it was just a copy of a bunch of i386 libraries in one huge deb, now the i386 debs are directly installable in amd64 making it obsolete
<pillarsdotnet> zsnes doesn't do it.
<jtaylor> yes install it and watch how it installs e.g. libpng12:i386
<pillarsdotnet> ecere isn't found by apt-cache.
<pillarsdotnet> no, zsnes doesn't install libjpeg62:i386
<pillarsdotnet> Don't care about libpng.
<pillarsdotnet> Need libjpeg62:i386
<jtaylor> its the same thing
<pillarsdotnet> no it's not.
<pillarsdotnet> libpng is for png files.
<pillarsdotnet> libjpeg is for jpeg files.
<jtaylor> I know but both are libraries
<pillarsdotnet> png files and jpeg files are different.
<jtaylor> and dependencies for both are handled in the same way
<pillarsdotnet> You can't substitute one for the other.
<pillarsdotnet> Yes, but depending on zsnes does not pull in libjpeg62:i386
<pillarsdotnet> That's what I mean by "zsnes doesn't install libjpeg62:i386"
<pillarsdotnet> Thought that would be obvious.
<pillarsdotnet> So... need to create a new package that depends on libjpeg62:i386 -- perhaps call it ia32-libjpeg-compat ?
<jtaylor> why?
<pillarsdotnet> or ia32-libjpeg62 ?
<jtaylor> just install  libjpeg62:i386
<jtaylor> I still don'T understand the problem
<pillarsdotnet> WANT IT HANDLED BY THE PACKAGING PROCESS SO THE NEXT PERSON DOESN'T HAVE TO SEARCH THE INTERNET FOR TWO WEEKS LIKE I DID!!!!!
<jtaylor> there are two ways to solve this
<pillarsdotnet> Once I've got a package that installs cleanly (or else complains properly if the dependencies are not installed) then I'm gonna send the info to Canon so they can fix their broken packages.
<jtaylor> file a bug against ia32-libs-multiarch to include libjpeg62
<jtaylor> assuming that canon's deb depends in ia32-libs
<jtaylor> or fix canon's deb
<jtaylor> adding another ia32 redirection deb will not solve anything
<pillarsdotnet> I'm working on fixing canon's debian/control file.
<pillarsdotnet> I've added ia32-libs but that doesn't fix it.
<pillarsdotnet> Because ia32-libs pulls in libjpeg8:i386 not libjpeg62:i386
<jtaylor> does canon provide a i386 deb?
<pillarsdotnet> Yes.
<pillarsdotnet> Making that one work is straightforward -- just need to include libjpeg62 in the deps.
<jtaylor> yes and then your done
<pillarsdotnet> It's making the amd64 one work that is the problem.
<jtaylor> the amd64 depends on ia32-libs?
<pillarsdotnet> Yes.
<pillarsdotnet> Well, my version does.
<jtaylor> the only way to fix that is ti add libjpeg62 to ia32-libs-multiarch
<pillarsdotnet> They're missing the dependency; that's why it works for some and not for others.
<pillarsdotnet> I'm fairly sure that the ubuntu devs are gonna be unwilling to do that.
<jtaylor> for that you need to file a bug, but I don't think changes are so high that it will be added
<jtaylor> you will have to argue with core-dev's about that
<pillarsdotnet> I'm just trying to make the canon package work with ubuntu (and if possible, stock debian) as it currently exists. I'm not trying to change all of ubuntu to accomodate canon.
<pillarsdotnet> IMHO the way to do it is add equivs to the build-depends.
<pillarsdotnet> And create a dummy package that has Architecture: i386 and depends on libjpeg62.
<jtaylor> I don't think it is so unreasonable to add it again, it was in ia32-libs in the past after all
<jtaylor> but maybe there was a reason it was dropped, probably security issues
<pillarsdotnet> Are you saying that core-devs are willing to add an obsolete library to current packages just so a canon print driver that violates GPL will install properly?
<pillarsdotnet> You're even more optimistic than I am.
<pillarsdotnet> All I'm trying to do is get Canon to support Linux somewhere besides Australia.
<jtaylor> accommodating this crap is part of the reason ia32-libs existed in the first place
<jtaylor> but still chances are slim
<jtaylor> having a dummy package will only replace apt-get install libjpeg62:i386 with apt-get install dummy-package?
<pillarsdotnet> kk.
<pillarsdotnet> no.
<pillarsdotnet> Will be "dpkg -i dummy-package" probably.
<pillarsdotnet> I'm not even hopeful that the canon drivers will be added to any standard repository.
<pillarsdotnet> Since they violate GPL.
<pillarsdotnet> Just trying to make the build process fairly automatic.
<pillarsdotnet> Aw, heck.
<pillarsdotnet> Probably the easiest way is to add the "apt-get install" line to the shell script.
<jtaylor> the way to do the dummy package is similar to how ia32-libs looks now
<pillarsdotnet> Will take a look.
<jtaylor> have amd64 ia32-libjpeg62 package depend on an i386 ia32-libjpeg62-multiarch package that in turn depends on libjpeg62
<pillarsdotnet> Can't have an amd64 package depend on an i386 package.
<pillarsdotnet> remember?
<jtaylor> no, not yet
<pillarsdotnet> so won't work.
<jtaylor> I think it is planned to add this feature
<pillarsdotnet> link?
<jtaylor> I mean what won't work is have package depend in libjpeg:i386
<jtaylor> because there is a libjpeg:amd64 which will be prefered
<jtaylor> by having only one ia32-libs-multiarch package available for i386
<jtaylor> the resolver will pick that even though it is in a foreign arch
<pillarsdotnet> So no need to create "ia32-libjpeg62" package.
<jtaylor> the i386 package will then depend on its native i386 libjpeg package
<jtaylor> its kind of a hack
<pillarsdotnet> anyhow, I've gotten all the information I'm gonna get here.
<pillarsdotnet> thanks.
<jtaylor> your welcome
#ubuntu-motu 2012-09-02
<cc11rocks> I want to fix bugs (development). Should I be on this channel or #ubuntu-devel? If I should be on -devel or -motu, what is the different between the channels?
<iulian> cc11rocks: Both and you might want to join -packaging as well. The difference is that -motu deals with unseeded packages and -devel with core packages.
<cc11rocks> Thanks iulian!
<iulian> And please don't cross post.
<cc11rocks> I was telling MCR1 so he knew
<cc11rocks> And to tell people my question was resolved
<cc11rocks> See? He said thanks
<iulian> cc11rocks: You've asked the same question in both channel.
<iulian> s/channel/channels/
<cc11rocks> Okay, will take that into account next time
<cc11rocks> Do you agree with MCR1 that I can fix the bugs in running OS?
<cc11rocks> If you would like me to cross-post the question, I can do that, but then I would be cross posting the question...
<iulian> cc11rocks: I do. And no, please don't.
<cc11rocks> If I break a package I need to use, I can just reinstall it temporarily from the default repos., then continue with backed-up code later, correct?
<cc11rocks> Or should I be using that one command that lets you temporarily change root to whatever (chroot or something)?
<cc11rocks> I think chroot would be essentially the same as a VM...
<cc11rocks> bzr ubuntu:test failed - http://pastebin.com/3AqiTwyn
<cc11rocks> It's way past my bedtime, so if I could get a quick response, that would be awesome. If not, you can email the problem/solution at cc11rocks@yahoo.com . Looks to me as if it's outdated. I just did it, so I don't know how that is possible...
<cc11rocks> Either that, or I don't have change perms (which I shouldn't have)
<cc11rocks> I'll stick around for another 5 minutes
<cc11rocks> *bzr ubuntu:hello failed - http://pastebin.com/3AqiTwyn
<cc11rocks> Already, thanks for you help guys. If you guys figure out the issue, you can email me at cc11rocks@yahoo.com
<jtaylor> I wonder what the difference between ruby-json-pure and ruby-json is
<jtaylor> besides that the former is an apparently unmaintaned ubuntu only package which conflicts with the debian one ..
<broder> jtaylor: the json-pure gem is a json parser/encoder in pure ruby; the json gem has a c extension
<broder> they're api compatible, but the c extension is obviously much faster
<micahg> yeah
<broder> i do'nt know what the packages are though
<jtaylor> why do we need both?
<micahg> upstream codebase is almost the same too
<jtaylor> to the least the conflict between the packages should be resolved
<jtaylor> is that a case for alternatives?
<broder> yeah, they should not conflict - they can be co-installed
<broder> at least in ruby-land. i don't know anything about the gem packaging situation
<micahg> there's a reverse dependency in Ubuntu for it
<broder> you do need json-pure for things like jruby, where you don't get c extensions
<micahg> which is not in Debian
<broder> but i don't even know whether the ruby packaging situation is evolved enough to support that sort of thing
<micahg> I don't see an explicit conflicts either
<micahg> oh, maybe in the newer package
<jtaylor> quantal still fails
<micahg> fails on what
<broder> aren't they different gems built from the same source?
<jtaylor> on installation
<jtaylor> bug 1026049 style failure
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1026049 in ruby-json-pure (Ubuntu) "package ruby-json-pure (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/ruby/vendor_ruby/json.rb', which is also in package ruby-json 1.6.3-1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1026049
<micahg> ah, yeah, that's a problem :)
<jtaylor> nice the -pure package also fails to build
<micahg> ruby-json-pure should put it in json_pure.rb IMHO
<broder> err, i'm not sure that makes sense
<jtaylor> bug 1026049
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1026049 in ruby-json-pure (Ubuntu) "package ruby-json-pure (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/ruby/vendor_ruby/json.rb', which is also in package ruby-json 1.6.3-1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1026049
<jtaylor> ups bug 935412
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 935412 in ruby-json-pure (Ubuntu Precise) "ruby-json-pure version 1.5.1-0ubuntu3 FTBFS on i386 in precise" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/935412
<jtaylor> still affects quantal
<broder> the content of that json.rb is basically just
<broder>   begin
<broder>     require 'json/ext'
<broder>   rescue LoadError
<broder>     require 'json/pure'
<broder>   end
<micahg> I'd start by looking to see if ruby-vmc needs the pure ruby version or can use the c extension, if it can use the c extension, let's drop the forked version, we'd still have to fix up precise a bit better though with replaces/conflicts
<jtaylor> it seems the only rdepend does not use jruby
<jtaylor> so it could use the extension version
<jtaylor> and we can kill the -pure
<jtaylor> I mailed the uploader for an oppinion
<micahg> jtaylor: at the canonical address?
<jtaylor> yes
<micahg> doesn't exist anymore :)
<jtaylor> oh
<micahg> debian 657881
<ubottu> Debian bug 657881 in wnpp "ITP: ruby-json-pure -- This is a JSON implementation in pure Ruby." [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/657881
<jtaylor> no answer upstream since jan
<jtaylor> does really not look like something we should have in the archive
<jtaylor> hm but it is still active
<micahg> jtaylor: I certainly don't think we should keep it Ubuntu only if the rdep can be switched, but if it gets packaged in Debian, I see no issue having both
<jtaylor> I also have no issue if its maintained
<jtaylor> but it does not look like it in ubuntu
<jtaylor> ftbs since precise, pretty obvious conflicts
<jtaylor> I'll mail the rdep maintainer if it can use the extension version
<jtaylor> hm but who is that
<jtaylor> noone is subscribed to bugs of the package ._.
<micahg> jtaylor: it's in MOTU land, use your best judgment :), or maybe ask xnox as he seems to be involved in some this stuff
<xnox> jtaylor:  hello =) which stuff?
<jtaylor> I reached logan in -devel
<Logan_> oh hey
<Logan_> I'm here as well :P
<xnox> meh ruby, I use rbenv for that.....
 * xnox goes back to idling =)
<Logan_> jtaylor: do you think it would be less buggy if the packaging were updated to 1.7.5 for ruby-json-pure?
<Logan_> http://rubygems.org/gems/json_pure
<jtaylor> Logan_: possibly, but someone has to do that
<Logan_> because it's at 1.5.1 right now in the Ubuntu repo
<jtaylor> right now the issue is that the two packages are not coinstallable
<Logan_> and updating to 1.7.5 could introduce its own bugs
<jtaylor> they even fail with a dpkg error
<Logan_> which would require an FFe
<Logan_> so, basically, fun times
<Logan_> oh I see
<Logan_> so conflict them?
<jtaylor> the problem is -pure fails to build
<micahg> xnox: I pinged you as you seem to be involved with some of the partner/main archive crossover
<jtaylor> so just conflicting them is not as trivial as it looks
<Logan_> oh
<xnox> micahg: was I ? had no clue....
<jtaylor> Logan_: unless someone volunteers to fix/update the package I would prefer to remove it
<jtaylor> I don't know much about ruby so I can't fix it
<micahg> xnox: maybe not :), ISTR you filing some bugs related to that type of stuff
<micahg> I would prefer to remove it regardless if we have a viable alternative from Debian
<micahg> er...regardless, if
<xnox> removing is good =)
<jtaylor> but that requires changing ruby-vmc
<jtaylor> for which it might be too late now
<jtaylor> so we could for quantal just disable the testsuite, conflict the package and deal with it q+1?
<jtaylor> similar for a precise sru?
<micahg> jtaylor: nah, it's unseeded, should be easy enough to get an FFe if we can remove cruft
 * ogra_ makes a note to tell slangasek that xnox plans to do the partner stuff ...
<ogra_> *g*
 * micahg makes a note to hid from xnox at UDS
<micahg> *hide
<micahg> jtaylor: for a precise SRU that sounds good
<jtaylor> Logan_: can you check if ruby-vmc would work with ruby-json?
<jtaylor> or give guidance on how to check it?
<xnox> micahg: I actually think you did pretty well at hiding from me at the last UDS. It seemed like most of the last UDS I spent with ogra_ infinity tumbleweed Laney and highvoltage
<jtaylor> I wanted to go to the next uds for once, but no work interferes again ._.
<xnox> =((((
<micahg> xnox: that's funny because I was with Laney and tumbleweed a lot of UDS as well
 * xnox wonders if Laney & tumbleweed have identical twins
<iulian> Maybe you guys spent most of the time together but you just cannot remember.
<iulian> That's a possibility...
<ogra_> xnox, we just need to convince micahg to start smoking ;) (or you need to start spending more time inside next UDS ;) )
<xnox> ogra_: i am actually not smoking any more.
<ogra_> wow !
<xnox> ogra_: but that may change at the uds though
<ogra_> congrats
<xnox> also electronic cigarettes are fun, cause they make a lot of smoke
<Logan_> jtaylor: I have no idea
<Logan_> I'd just remove ruby-vmc, tbh
 * ogra_ doesnt trust them :)
<Logan_> people can just install it via gem if they want, no?
<Logan_> I mean, same with any gem
<Logan_> but
<Logan_> this is an exceptional case ;)
<jtaylor> popcon 63
<jtaylor> if no one cares for it and we don't know how to test it, removing might be an option
<jtaylor> on the otherhand we could just change the depend and "require" and see what happens
<jtaylor> either people complain and we have someone to ask, it breaks and no one notices or everyting works fine
<jtaylor> win win win
<jtaylor> wait removing ruby-vmc also requires cloudfoundry removal
<jtaylor> whatever that is
<jtaylor> ups no same source
<micahg> jtaylor: well, I'd suggest asking someone who's familiar enough with ruby to make sure the dep can be switched sanely
<xnox> ogra_: i don't mind doing partner stuff by the way.
<jtaylor> micahg: yes, I think I'll pop by debian-ruby tomorrow
<micahg> thansk
<jtaylor> someone there should know
<micahg> *thanks
<ogra_> xnox, heh, dont overload yourself
<jtaylor> json parsing should really be inside ruby itself nowadys
<ogra_> i was really not serious about partenr
#ubuntu-motu 2013-08-26
<micahg> ok, I'll see what I can do after FF, but I think we want to start the libav9 transition in saucy, so this might go away
<jbicha> oh yeah, it should magically be fixed if we do libav9
<jbicha> and we'll have to re-disable blender's cycles feature on armhf since openimageio ftbfs on Ubuntu
<dholbach> good morning
<geser> good morning
<iulian> Morning.
<ffio> is it necessary to learn cmake to learn  ubuntu packaging ?
<ffio> till now i leanred about reading and writing a make file.
<geser> ffio: no, but it might help if you want to work on packages using cmake
<ffio> geser: ok :) so it will benefit me in a long run .
#ubuntu-motu 2013-08-27
<Rhonda> Interesting.
<Rhonda> vim in wheezy recognizes quantal as distribution keyword, but not raring?
<Laney> raring is newer so that's not completely nuts
<Rhonda> oh, the other way round
<Rhonda> You are right.  Now I wonder why I had lucid natty oneiric precise raring in there, but not quantal.
<Rhonda> (dropping natty)
<Laney> heh
<geser> jtaylor: Hi, what's your opinion on getting matplotlib 1.3.0 from Debian unstable into saucy?
<jtaylor> geser: feature freeze is this thursday?
<jtaylor> geser: we could do it, though I think it may be a little late
<jtaylor> I'll check the maintenance branch to see how solid it is :)
<jtaylor> I think it has a gtk3 backend now, that might be worth it
<jtaylor> hm seems we need a newer pyparsing
<dupondje> Things can still be synced ?
<dupondje> only small changes
<Ampelbein> dupondje: Yes
<mitya57> dupondje: bug fixes can and should always be synced
<mitya57> for larger changes, you have 2 days...
<dupondje> g++: internal compiler error: Killed (program cc1plus)
<dupondje> mmm
<dupondje> anyone can test http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/b/bitcoin/bitcoin_0.8.3-2.dsc ?
<Ampelbein> dupondje: I'll try a testbuild
<Ampelbein> dupondje: Built succeeded for me in up-to-date saucy sbuild
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bitcoin/+bug/1217537
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1217537 in bitcoin (Ubuntu) "Sync bitcoin 0.8.3-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]
<dupondje> if somebody wants to sponsor :)
<Ampelbein> dupondje: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/bitcoin/0.8.3-2
<Ampelbein> done.
<dupondje> thx
<Noskcaj> mfisch, Do you mind if i try and merge popcon 1.59?
#ubuntu-motu 2013-08-28
<micahg> ScottK: would you be opposed to enabling internal libraries for something in -backports as long as the backports keep moving (not stalling on an old version)?
<ScottK> Is this as an alternative to backporting a stack of depends too?
<micahg> yes (libreoffice)
<ScottK> Generically, that's fine, but isn't that a bit of a core package for backports?
<ScottK> Also, I don't think you can promise to keep it moving.  It's pretty much a beast to get to build reliably, AIUI.
<micahg> I think the testing can be crowdsourced
<micahg> there seems to be a demand for it
<micahg> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1308-rolling-libreoffice
<micahg> I'm trying to write up an in archive proposal that avoids SRUing newer major releases as that sounds like a larger nightmare
<micahg> and they already get it working on older releases, I'd like to make that work in archive instead of in a PPA
<ScottK> It's worth an experiment.
<ScottK> It can be removed if it doesn't work out.
<micahg> yep
<micahg> I plan to make it clear that it'll be removed if there are major issues or the backports stop happening
<dlynch> Hi! Is there anyone around at this time of night / day who could help me with hopefully an easy packaging question?
<RAOF> Sure; You'll get a better answer if you ask your question, though ;)
<dlynch> I am the developer of Rapid Photo Downloader, which is in Debian / Ubuntu; I also maintain a PPA. A user has submitted a .desktop file whose purpose is give the program a KDE Solid action.  I have no idea how to incorporate it into the package!
<RAOF> dlynch: Ah, ok. You need to install that desktop where KDE expect it; I presume it expects it in /usr/share/applications, but it might want to be somewhere else.
<RAOF> dlynch: Either you should fold this in to your regular build/install mechanism, or you can use dh_install to... install it to the right place ☺
<dlynch> is it ok that the package already has a .desktop file? It can have two of them? Or I should somehow merge them?
<RAOF> You can have multiple desktop files (as long as they've got different names, obviously).
<dlynch> the user is saying it should go into /usr/share/kde4/apps/solid/actions/ . Does it need a different name if one goes there and another into /usr/share/applications?
<ScottK> I have quite a number of desktop files installed there on my KDE system.
<ScottK> No, it doesn't need a different name I don't think.
<dlynch> My program has a setup.py - so I guess the code to install the KDE solid action could go there, assuming all distros put the KDE solid actions into /usr/share/kde4/apps/solid/actions/.  Otherwise, the debian rules file has a brief override_dh_auto_install section, but I don't understand any of that...
<dlynch> thanks for your help everyone :)
<Noskcaj> Can someone please merge the branch for bug 985966
<ubottu> bug 985966 in clipit (Ubuntu) "Drop-Down-Selection Propagates Wrong History for Pasting" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/985966
<ffio> what does this thing do ? "edit-patch 99-new-patch"
<Ampelbein> ffio: edit-patch is a wrapper that tries to automatically find out which patch system a package uses (quilt, dpatch etc) and simplifies creating patches.
<ffio> Ampelbein: in ubuntu packaging guide everywhere it's assume that you using bazaar. but what if if we are not using bazaar ?
<Ampelbein> ffio: Then adapt the commands to the VCS you are using.
<Ampelbein> ffio: Almost everything that you can do with bazaar you can also do with git, for example. Except for the merge proposals on launchpad, because lp doesn't support anything else.
<ffio> Ampelbein: i am simply using sudo apt-get source package_name
<Ampelbein> ffio: That works as well, of course.
<ffio> but some of the commands changes.
<ffio> and i can't get which command to get.
<Ampelbein> What part is causing you troubles?
<ffio> Ampelbein: right now bzr builddeb -- -S -us -uc doesn't work for me.
<ffio> to build the package.
<Ampelbein> ffio: By default, that calls "debuild" and adds the options ("-S -us -uc"), so calling debuild -S -us -uc will do practically the same.
<Ampelbein> ffio: The debian new maintainers guide is a pretty good start on packaging know how, see http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/
<ffio> great, checking that out :)
<jtaylor> does a core dev want to help out (= sponsoring) fixing pyparsing before the feature freeze?
<ockham> tumbleweed: would you kindly upload https://github.com/thinkle/gourmet/tree/ubuntu for me?
#ubuntu-motu 2013-08-29
<micahg> hrm, are we going another release without libav9...
<FourDollars> Who could review my fix at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pristine-tar/+bug/1101939 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1101939 in pristine-tar (Ubuntu) "pristine-tar is failing to reproduce original tarball" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<FourDollars> woops, I should open another bug report.
<freeflying> hi there, intended to upload a package, was rejected, seems my dev membership expired again without any notice
<siretart> micahg: :-(
<siretart> micahg: maybe we can go for libav10 in saucy+1 then
<Laney> We /could/ still try for it now
<Laney> but I checked out the state of the transition in Debian and it doesn't look so far along
<Laney> so I'm not sure that's a wise idea at this point
<siretart> Laney: maybe we could stage it in https://launchpad.net/~motumedia/+archive/libav9-saucy - I've tried that already for raring here: https://launchpad.net/~motumedia/+archive/libav9-raring
<Laney> siretart: I think what's needed is people coming up with patches
<siretart> indeed
<Laney> I guess most of the Debian analysis will apply here too
<ockham> could anyone pls upload gourmet 0.16.1 to saucy before FF?
<ockham> packing is in ubuntu branch of github.com/thinkle/gourmet
<ockham> *packaging
<ockham> FF's at 8 pm UTC?
<ockham> anyone? typing ftom my cell phone, battery almost empty
<jtaylor> ockham: you can get a easy ffe for a while after ffe
<jtaylor> 0.16.1 looks like bugfix?
<jtaylor> that can also be done without one
<jtaylor> hm I wonder if he still got that reply :/
<ockham> i'm back. anyone willing to sponsor gourmet for me?
<jtaylor> ockham: your upstream?, updating CHANGES would be nice
<ockham> yeah. forgot about that this time. sorry, kinda embarrassing.
<jtaylor> it would be good if it could be resynchronized with debian
<jtaylor> seems the debian maintainer is responsive
<ockham> i know. i've been trying to get the debian maintainer to adopt at least some of my changes
<ockham> but he's kinda stubborn
<ockham> see my related debian bug reports, past and present
<jtaylor> k, so what changed in 16.1?
<ockham> i've summed them up in the release notes at github
<ockham> damn, leaving this wifi area soon. FF at 8 pm utc? can i talk to you later?
<jtaylor> ockham: looks like bugfix only?
<asomething> ockham, if you file a bug and subscribe ubuntu-sponsors, that will get it on the radar. since it looks like a bug fix release, it will still be ok after FF
<jtaylor> those can be added after the ff
<jtaylor> tumbleweed: you sponsored it last, want dibs?
<ockham> okay. good to hear.
<ockham> i contacted tumbleweed yesterday, but no reply yet
<jtaylor> also new features can be added after ff if they have a good reason, the reason must be better the later it is
<ockham> ok
<ockham> thought i had to hurry, but in this case...
<ockham> ok, thx everybody & bye for now.
<tumbleweed> jtaylor: you're welcome to take it. I'm rather snowed under right now
<Noskcaj> Are there any packages that have to et merged before the freeze? I've got nothing to do for the next hour
<jtaylor> wtf its uds again?
<jtaylor> second one I missed because I didn't even know its happening
<Noskcaj> cjwatson, Do you mind if i attempt to merge debhelper?
<TheLordOfTime> how can i force `debuild -S` to use a specific gpg key?  It says that it can't find a gpg privkey however there *is* one on the system.  I cant access my normal devscripts file but i would like to make the key be specified persistently so i don't have to provide it all the time.
<jtaylor> thoe requirements seem mutually exclusive
<jtaylor> an alias would work assuming you can modify your bashrc
<jtaylor> but I wouldn'T see how you can do that but not the devscripts
<TheLordOfTime> jtaylor, let me rephrase that.
<TheLordOfTime> what do i need to put into devscripts to make it work?
<TheLordOfTime> because on THIS system i don't have a devscripts file yet
<TheLordOfTime> in my normal build system i do
<jtaylor> DEBSIGN_KEYID=
<TheLordOfTime> (but that system's not accessible so i need the format of what to enter)
<TheLordOfTime> jtaylor, that worked, thanks
<Noskcaj> cjwatson, I've merged debhelper at https://code.launchpad.net/~noskcaj/ubuntu/saucy/debhelper/saucy/+merge/183042 . Can you take a look?
<Noskcaj> I'll be online but away, so if you need to contact me, please email me
<cjwatson> Noskcaj: I don't think it's appropriate to merge debhelper at this point in the release cycle
<cjwatson> At all
<cjwatson> In general after Debian import freeze I don't think people should be focusing on merges - but debhelper in particular should be left alone unless there's a clear reason to merge it
#ubuntu-motu 2013-08-30
<Noskcaj_> Can someone please make shotwell rebuild? the build broke while waiting on anothe rpackage
<Noskcaj_> (libsignond-dev)
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj_, can you join #ubuntu-quality? We need you there for some Testdrive discussion
<Noskcaj_> smartboyhw: ok, but i will have to leave when i have school stuff to do
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj_: Sure, that's actually phillw:)
<micahg> Noskcaj: done
<smartboyhw> micahg: That's Noskcaj_ :)
<Noskcaj_> micahg: thanks, hopefully that will fix it.
<micahg> looks happier
<dholbach> good morning
<Noskcaj> dholbach, thanks for the merge and sync approvals, sorry it's so close to FF
<dholbach> no worries
<dholbach> all good
<Noskcaj> Can someone run the builder for python-flash? It seems to have frozen on i386
#ubuntu-motu 2013-08-31
<Noskcaj> Why does gradle build depend on itself?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, check out the buildlogs to see if it really needs to
<smartboyhw> If it needs to, then you'd better ask upstream:)
<Noskcaj> This causes an FTBFS since the previous (broken) version was removed from the ubuntu rchive
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, looking now
<Noskcaj> It seems that gradle has depended on itself since the beginning, but i can't see why it  has to
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Ask upstream, as I said?
<Noskcaj> Will do
<Noskcaj> And as i asked last night, can someone please force flask to build
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, Saturdays will be very difficult to get somebody:P
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, i know, but there is hope.
 * Noskcaj wonders why smartboyhw replies to everything he says, everywhere
 * smartboyhw releases hope from Pandora's jar
<jbicha> you can't just force it to build: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flask/0.10.1-2/+build/4910117
<smartboyhw> jbicha, well, python-blinker exists now
<smartboyhw> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+package/python-blinker
<jbicha> flask is in main but blinker is in universe
<jbicha> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess
<Noskcaj> jbicha, then something needs moving?
<Noskcaj> it's not just blinker, there are three packages
<smartboyhw> jbicha, uh oh:(
 * smartboyhw never filed an MIR before
<cjwatson> Noskcaj: gradle> if somebody confirms that it works then we can do a manual rebootstrap
<Noskcaj> cjwatson, ok, i'm slowly downloading the build-depends now
<cjwatson> Noskcaj: e.g. confirms that we can install the corresponding packages from Debian in a test chroot and then build it against that
<cjwatson> Noskcaj: (though I won't be able to do the rebootstrap until this morning's Launchpad maintenance window ends)
<Noskcaj> I understood none of that. I'll continue downloading the stuff to try building
<cjwatson> Any particular bit I can try to re-explain?
<Noskcaj> don't worry
<Noskcaj> also, libnetfilter-conntrack needs packages outside main to build.
 * Noskcaj just realised the netfilter already has the bug reported
<Ampelbein> Hmm, all i386 builders are disabled on launchpad.
<TheLordOfTime> Ampelbein:  really?  o.O
<Ampelbein> They seem to be back now
<Noskcaj> bug 1219316
<ubottu> bug 1219316 in ctpp2 (Ubuntu) "Sync ctpp2 2.8.3-5 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1219316
<iulian> Noskcaj: I can sync it for you if you show me the successful build log. I don't have a saucy chroot handy.
<Noskcaj> iulian, ok
 * iulian has to dash off.
<iulian> I'll sync it in the morning if no one beats me to it.
<Noskcaj> The latest debian version of ctpp2 build fine for me. It's lintian clean too. I'll paste the buildlog now
<Noskcaj> um, where do i find the buildlog?
<Noskcaj> nevermind, found it
<Noskcaj> Buildlog is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/6049297/
<Noskcaj> https://code.launchpad.net/~noskcaj/ubuntu/saucy/sip4/regression-fix/+merge/183347
#ubuntu-motu 2013-09-01
<cjwatson> Noskcaj: gradle isn't buildable even when its self-build-depends are supplied, and even after tweaking its build-conflicts on groovy to account for the anomalous version in saucy: it runs into http://issues.gradle.org/browse/GRADLE-2858
<Noskcaj> cjwatson, I saw that, now i've got 500mb of java dependencies for no reason
<cjwatson> You should have used a throwaway chroot
<cjwatson> schroot makes those really easy to use
<Noskcaj> I've got pbuilder, but it broke for gradle
<iulian> Noskcaj: Looks like micahg got there first.
<Noskcaj> yeah
<Noskcaj> Can we drop libunwind 1.1-2ubuntu1 from saucy-proposed? IT has three different FTBFSs in debian, so it's not worth having the package there
<micahg> Noskcaj: how about fixing it?
<Noskcaj> micahg, i don't posses the skills to do that
<micahg> Noskcaj: ok, well, we're not at the point where removing is the right answer
<Noskcaj> ok
<micahg> that merge shouldn't have been done in the first place without removing the dependency on dpkg-dev
#ubuntu-motu 2014-08-25
<dholbach> good morning
<corei77> hi
<corei77> how can i register a username in IRC?
<Rhonda> corei77: /msg nickserv help
<Rhonda> But that's not really motu related, is it? :)
<corei77> how can i use it? :D
<Unit193> corei77: You can also see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup for more instructions.
<corei77> oh ok
<corei77> sorry im new to IRC
<Rhonda> corei77: The help should get you started.  If you need specific questions, please ask it specificly. :)
<Rhonda> You send messages to nickserv, and it responds to you.
<corei77> oh ok thx
<corei77> Rhonda you are so fantastic
<corei77> 8-)
<Rhonda> just don't forget that you will need to authenticate to nickserv on every new client start.
<corei77> Rhonda, did you register your nick name?
<Rhonda> With freenode, there is this hack that you can send it as server password, which should be explained in the link Unit193 gave
<Rhonda> Yes
<corei77> ok
<corei77> im reading the link that you send
<corei77> this is very hard to register :D
<Rhonda> I think it's only something like /msg nickserv register password … or something along that lines, not?
<Unit193> /msg NickServ REGISTER password email@domain.com
<corei77> ok
<corei77> if i register that everythime i must introduce it to NickSrv?
<Unit193> corei77: pidgin has a Password field that you can enter your password in, and have it log you on when you connect.
<corei77> oh ok
<corei77> thx
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin#Configuring_Pidgin_for_Ubuntu_IRC something like that.
<corei77> how you found that i use Pidgin? :D
<Rhonda> your ircname is set to purple
<Rhonda> Which is a good hint. :)
<Unit193> The client provides a way that I can request it's version, and Pidgin sets the irc name to purple, yeah.
<corei77> oh ok
<corei77> sorry im new :D
<corei77> i did that
<corei77> NickSrv said:
<corei77> NickServ: (notice) You are already logged in as corei77.
<corei77> i typed: msg NickServ REGISTER
<Unit193> corei77: Don't forget to check your email and complete registration.
<corei77> oh ok
<corei77> did it
<corei77> what is that? "You have taken steps in ensuring that your registrations are not exploited."
<corei77> finally i registered that :D
<corei77> but now i can still login without password
<corei77> hi again
<corei77> Hi unit
<corei77> can i send you PM?
<Unit193> corei77: Howdy.  So you didn't seem to autologin, and seems you'd like to enable Enforce on your account?  (/msg nickserv help set enforce)
<corei77> i enter the password in pidgin
<corei77> and login
<corei77> what is wrong?
 * Unit193 waves to Rhonda too.
 * Rhonda goes to sleep. ;)
<Unit193> G'night.
#ubuntu-motu 2014-08-26
<dholbach> good morning
<iulian> Moenning dholbach.
<iulian> Err, morning.
<dholbach> hey iulian :)
#ubuntu-motu 2014-08-27
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-motu 2014-08-28
<dholbach> good morning
<iulian> Morning dholbach.
<dholbach> hey iulian
#ubuntu-motu 2014-08-29
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-motu 2015-08-24
<andyli> Hi! I'm new to deb packaging and trying to update a package since there is an upstream release.
<andyli> The package contains a debian/watch file that points to a github tag page. The problem is, the github archives do not include submodules.
<andyli> The submodules were introduced after the last debian packaged version, so it was not a problem, but it is now.
<andyli> So how is that submodule thing be managed normally?
<mitya57> andyli, ask your upstream to provide proper tarballs
<mitya57> (or write a custom script that will git clone & git archive for you)
<andyli> Does a custom script means removing the debian/watch file, and then rewrite the debain/rules get-orig-source target?
<mitya57> Yes
<mitya57> I have something like this in mathjax-docs package
<andyli> Does the "bzr merge-upstream" command automatically use get-orig-source?
 * mitya57 never used that
<andyli> ok, I will try that first. Thanks!
#ubuntu-motu 2015-08-27
<teward> can a MOTU / Universe expert check #Ubuntu-bugs and comment on this issue?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php-apcu/+bug/1374892
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1374892 in php-apcu (Ubuntu) "Please backport php5-apcu version 4.0.6 to Ubuntu 14.04 LTS" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<teward> as to whether it's SRUable, etc.
#ubuntu-motu 2016-08-29
<jonathon> hi! The link [1] from [2] has no anchor any more - is there an SRU process for Universe and where is it documented? [1]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Universe [2] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
#ubuntu-motu 2016-09-01
<Unit193> Logan: ..Poke?  Care to do a late sync?
#ubuntu-motu 2016-09-02
<Logan> Unit193: waddup
<Unit193> Logan: Figure since hashid is new in Debian and not in Ubuntu yet, no harm in sync'ing.
#ubuntu-motu 2016-09-03
<Logan> Unit193: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess#FeatureFreeze_for_new_packages
<Logan> actually that looks like it's for new packages uploaded directly to Ubuntu, not synced from Debian
<Logan> I still think you should probably file for an FFe
<Unit193> Ah right, BF is past.
<Unit193> Thanks.
#ubuntu-motu 2017-08-28
<fossfreedom> good morning all - is anybody around who can cast their eyes over our two Ubuntu Bugs in the sponsor queue please?
<sil2100> Which ones?
<sil2100> (morning)
<fossfreedom> good morning sil2100. bug 1713071  and bug 1713210
<ubottu> bug 1713071 in budgie-desktop-environment (Ubuntu) "Budgie Desktop session interferes with gnome session" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1713071
<ubottu> bug 1713210 in budgie-welcome (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Budgie: bug fix release 0.5.2 of budgie-welcome" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1713210
<Unit193> fossfreedom: I note a package made it through Debian NEW.
<fossfreedom> Unit193, yay!
<fossfreedom> new queue must be finally clearing down
<sil2100> fossfreedom: I see the second one was already handled, but I'll take a look at the first one in a moment
#ubuntu-motu 2017-08-30
<jsimmons> hello
<tsimonq2> Unit193: Enjoy your new bzr-fastimport.
<Unit193> tsimonq2: Really not new to me, been using it for a couple years.  Thanks for the upload so I can drop mine though!
<tsimonq2> Unit193: Ok, cool :)
<tsimonq2> np :)
<ScottE> tsimonq2: Thank you kindly for the reply on launchpad 1655153 regarding an stunnel4 TLS leak on Xenial. I'll rework the patch so it's actually usable, knowing this looks like this will be the fix.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1655153 in stunnel4 (Ubuntu Xenial) "long-running stunnel leaks memory" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1655153
<tsimonq2> ScottE: Awesome, I'm really glad to hear that :D
<ScottE> tsimonq2: Since this is my first contribution to Ubuntu, I fully expected to be doing things wrong - so thanks for your patience and guidance. :-)
<tsimonq2> ScottE: You're welcome, I became a MOTU on Monday and I wanted to go through the queue and do exactly this, help make sure patches get in ;)
<tsimonq2> ScottE: Please, if you have any questions, do feel free to let me know ;)
<ScottE> Thanks tsimonq2 - this is great and extremely helpful!
<tsimonq2> :D
#ubuntu-motu 2017-09-01
<tsimonq2> ScottE: I went ahead and uploaded your patch, please see the bug report :)
<ScottE> Thanks tsimonq2 - I also really appreciate you fixing up the debdiff to be correct. Your time and help has been really appreciated.
<rbasak> tsimonq2++
<tsimonq2> ScottE: You're welcome, if you ever want to fix any more bugs, feel free to reach out. ;)
<tsimonq2> rbasak: :)
<ScottE> Hello tsimonq2 :-). Navigating the whole process is not trivial, so as a first-time contributor I don't think I could have done it without your help.
<tsimonq2> ScottE: Yeah, it takes a few times to get a handle on it. ;)
<tsimonq2> ScottE: I'm looking into seeing how we can improve our packaging guide, but let's see how the next couple of weeks pan out...
<ScottE> Great! Yeah, that would be great. Documentation is spread all over, and some of it refers to Debian docs that don't always apply to Ubuntu.
<tsimonq2> Right
<ScottE> At least my next one should go smoother!
<tsimonq2> :D
<ScottE> tsimonq2: At this point is there anything else I need to do to get the stunnel4 fix sponsored?
<tsimonq2> ScottE: Nope, it's sitting in the queue for the Stable Release Updates (SRU) team to take a look at, if they approve the changes, it'll get accepted.
<ScottE> OK, thanks - I didn't see anything in the bug showing it's in the queue, so I thought I would ask.
<Unit193> 2.9-5+deb9u1build0.17.04.1 well that's an interesting version string.
<ScottE> I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask, but I came across the hundred papercuts project and figured I'd see what I could do in some spare time. When I see something like LP #1570759 where the fix has been released, but it still shows as confirmed for "One Hundred Papercuts", should that be changed to "Cofirmed" (or something else) also?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1570759 in One Hundred Papercuts "apt-get install juju does not install /usr/bin/juju" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1570759
<ScottE> s/Cofirmed/Confirmed/ :-/
<tsimonq2> ScottE: Yep, it should be changed to Fix Released ;)
<tsimonq2> Done.
<tsimonq2> ScottE: These might be helpful: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/KnowledgeBase https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<tsimonq2> Might have some outdated stuff but a lot of it is still current.
 * tsimonq2 goes AFK for 4.5 hours o/
<ScottE> Thanks tsimonq2 - I've been slowly reading through all that - lots to read there!
#ubuntu-motu 2018-08-30
<abian21> Ꭱeаd ᴡhɑt IᖇᏟ ⅰn∨еѕtⅰgаtі⋁е јο∪rnɑⅼⅰѕtѕ haⅴе ∪ᥒⅽഠⅴereⅾ ⲟn tһe frееᥒⲟԁе рeⅾорһilⅰɑ ѕcanⅾal һttⲣѕ᛬⧸⧸eᥒсỿϲlopedⅰɑԁrаⅿatⅰcа．rѕ⧸ᖴreeᥒⲟⅾegate
<abian21> Ꮤith ο∪r ⅠRС аⅾ sᥱrvіϲе уоu сɑn reaсһ а ɡⅼоbɑl aᥙdiᥱncе ഠf entrеⲣrenе∪rѕ aᥒⅾ feᥒtɑᥒyⅼ ɑԁԁⅰⅽts with eхtraοrdⅰᥒаrу еngɑɡemеnt rаtesⵑ httⲣs：⁄/ᴡⅰⅼⅼⅰɑmⲣitсഠϲk.ϲοm∕
<abian21> І thougһt yοu guys ⅿⅰɡht be intᥱrеstеd іn tһiѕ bⅼഠɡ by freᥱnⲟde stɑff mᥱmber Brỿаn kⅼоerі Oѕterɡааrⅾ httⲣs︓∕/bryаᥒоѕtеrɡaarԁ․ϲοm/
<abian21> Ꭺ fɑsϲiᥒɑtⅰᥒɡ bⅼоɡ wһеrᥱ freеnоԁе stаff membᥱr Μatthᥱw ⅿѕt Trоut ⅾоc∪ⅿᥱnts hⅰs ᥱⲭрerіеᥒcᥱs еуе╴raріᥒg yоuᥒɡ ϲһіⅼԁrᥱᥒ httⲣs˸᜵∕MаttSТrο∪t.cоⅿ⧸
<vectr0n25> Ꮢᥱаⅾ wһаt ΙᖇС iᥒ⋁еstigаtⅰ∨е ϳourᥒаⅼіsts һave uᥒⅽⲟⅴеrᥱԁ ഠn the frᥱenⲟԁᥱ реdоphiⅼіа ѕсаᥒⅾal httpѕ∶⧸∕eᥒϲуcⅼⲟⲣеdⅰаԁrɑⅿɑtіϲа．rѕ᜵ᖴreᥱᥒоdegаtе
<vectr0n25> Wіtһ ο∪r IᖇⲤ ɑԁ sеr∨іce ỿⲟu ⅽɑᥒ reɑⅽh ɑ ɡlоbаl аuⅾiеnсе оf ᥱᥒtreрrenе∪rs ɑnⅾ fеᥒtaᥒỿⅼ aԁdiⅽtѕ ᴡitһ ᥱⅹtrɑഠrⅾіnarỿ еngɑgеⅿeᥒt ratеѕ! һttpѕ፡᜵／wіⅼlⅰɑⅿⲣⅰtϲoсk．сοm/
<vectr0n25> І tһοᥙght ỿⲟ∪ guys mіɡht be іᥒtеrᥱstеԁ іn tһⅰs bⅼⲟg bỿ frеeᥒⲟⅾе staff ⅿeⅿbеr Ⲃrуɑᥒ kⅼoᥱri Οsterɡaɑrԁ https፡∕/brỿаᥒоstᥱrgɑarԁ．ⅽоm᜵
<vectr0n25> А fasⅽⅰnatⅰᥒɡ blοg wһerᥱ frееᥒοdе ѕtаff ⅿember Ϻatthᥱw mst Ꭲrοut ԁосuⅿeᥒts hіѕ еⲭpеrⅰᥱnⅽеѕ ᥱyе˗rapⅰᥒɡ уоᥙᥒɡ cһilⅾreᥒ һttⲣѕ﹕⁄⧸MаttᏚᎢrout.cοⅿ⁄
<Guest65973> І tһо∪ɡһt ỿⲟᥙ g∪yѕ ⅿіght bᥱ ⅰnterеѕtеԁ ⅰn tһіѕ blⲟɡ bỿ frᥱᥱnοde stɑff ⅿembеr ᗷrуɑᥒ klⲟеrⅰ Ⲟstеrgааrԁ һttрs˸⁄⧸bryɑnoѕterɡаɑrd.соm᜵
<Guest65973> Witһ ο∪r ⅠᏒC аԁ sᥱr∨iсе уоu сɑn rеɑϲһ a gⅼоbal ɑudⅰeᥒсᥱ ഠf ᥱᥒtrᥱрrеnе∪rs ɑnd feᥒtɑᥒуl aԁⅾⅰctѕ witһ eхtraοrԁіnɑrу engagеmeᥒt rаtᥱsⵑ һttрs᛬⧸∕ᴡⅰⅼⅼіampitсοϲk．сom⁄
<Guest65973> Ꭺ fɑѕⅽiᥒаting bⅼog ᴡhᥱrᥱ freеnoԁe stаff ⅿembᥱr Mɑttһеᴡ mѕt Τrо∪t ԁοϲᥙⅿᥱnts hⅰs еⅹⲣerⅰᥱncᥱѕ eỿᥱ−rɑⲣⅰng уο∪ᥒg ϲhіldrеn httрs˸᜵⧸ΜɑttᏚTrⲟut․сⲟⅿ／
<Guest65973> Ꮢeаd ᴡhɑt ІᎡⲤ ⅰnvеstiɡɑtіⅴe jоurᥒɑlіѕtѕ ha∨ᥱ ∪nϲо∨еrᥱⅾ ⲟᥒ tһe frᥱᥱnⲟdе ⲣeԁoⲣhіlⅰɑ sⅽɑᥒԁаl httⲣs፡/᜵ᥱᥒϲycⅼⲟрᥱdiaԁramaticɑ.rѕ⁄Frеᥱnoԁegɑtе
<Turner92> А fɑѕсⅰnɑtⅰᥒg blοg wһᥱre frеeᥒഠԁᥱ stаff mеmber Мattһᥱw mѕt Trⲟ∪t ⅾοc∪meᥒtѕ һiѕ еxpеriᥱnсеѕ еỿe﹣rɑpⅰnɡ ỿഠᥙnɡ сһilⅾrᥱn httрѕ：/⧸MattᏚTrഠᥙt․сoⅿ᜵
<Turner92> Wⅰtһ ο∪r ΙᏒᏟ аԁ ѕᥱrviϲᥱ yοu ϲаᥒ rеаch ɑ gⅼоbaⅼ аuⅾⅰenсe ⲟf еntrерreᥒᥱᥙrs aᥒԁ fеntanỿl adԁⅰⅽtѕ ᴡitһ ᥱхtrаоrdiᥒаrу ᥱnɡɑgеmеᥒt rаteѕ！ һttⲣѕ︓/⧸ᴡilⅼⅰaⅿpitсഠϲk․ⅽоⅿ⧸
<Turner92> Ι tho∪gһt yഠᥙ ɡᥙỿs miɡht bᥱ іᥒtᥱreѕtᥱⅾ іn thiѕ bⅼoɡ bỿ frᥱеᥒⲟⅾᥱ ѕtɑff mᥱⅿbеr ᗷrуаn klоeri Οstergaаrԁ httⲣѕː//brуɑnostеrgaarⅾ．coⅿ/
<Turner92> Rᥱɑԁ ᴡһɑt ІRC iᥒvᥱѕtigatіᴠᥱ јο∪rnɑlіsts haⅴᥱ ᥙnⅽⲟvеrᥱԁ οᥒ tһе freᥱᥒⲟⅾe ⲣеԁοphilіа sⅽɑnԁɑⅼ һttps։᜵／еᥒсуϲⅼഠрᥱԁіаdramɑtіϲɑ․rs∕ᖴrᥱᥱᥒоⅾеɡɑte
